# Isabel Marant Boots thread!



## calisnoopy

anyone else ordering these? 

cant wait for them to come!!


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## outtacontrol

I could never pull these off but they're hot hot hot!!

ooohhhh! I hope karenab sees these! she will love them. I'm going to pm her right now!


----------



## karenab

I want these so bad.


----------



## kimsg

are they available anywhere online?


----------



## ChicBoBeep

i don't believe that isabel marant is allowed to be sold online


----------



## calisnoopy

^^you can get them from Satine Boutique...preordered them a couple months back


----------



## calisnoopy

outtacontrol said:


> I could never pull these off but they're hot hot hot!!
> 
> ooohhhh! I hope karenab sees these! she will love them. I'm going to pm her right now!


 
hehe...yahhh i thought they were a bit wild at first too LOL

we'll see when they get here!!



karenab said:


> I want these so bad.


 
ohhh are you going to order them too?  i think satine boutique should still have some sizes available!



kimsg said:


> are they available anywhere online?


 
i would try calling Satine Boutique in LA for them...i know they are getting them in--ask for Christine, tell her Cory sent ya 



ChicBoBeep said:


> i don't believe that isabel marant is allowed to be sold online


 
yah i dont think so either =(


----------



## ChicBoBeep

just want to say that i work with christine too, and she is very sweet! you should def give her a call. i recently bought a plaid isabel marant shirt from her.


----------



## IFFAH

those boots, *cali!*


----------



## snibor

Not for me but to each her own.


----------



## slky

Those boots are hot! 

*Calisnoopy* - how much are they retailing for?


----------



## calisnoopy

ChicBoBeep said:


> just want to say that i work with christine too, and she is very sweet! you should def give her a call. i recently bought a plaid isabel marant shirt from her.


 
ohhh yahhh christine is super sweet...i love the plaid isabel marant shirts...bought one last winter 



IFFAH said:


> those boots, *cali!*


 
thanks!!! 



snibor said:


> Not for me but to each her own.


 
yahhh they are kinda funky LOL



slky said:


> Those boots are hot!
> 
> *Calisnoopy* - how much are they retailing for?


 
they are retailing 1325 USD and I think Christine mentioned that there was already a waitlist for them back in April--they should arrive August/September range?

you can email Christine about them

cdkastler@aol.com

or call Satine Boutique in Los Angeles 

Tell her Cory sent ya....i cant wait for mine

_*She also helped me get my Balmain runway shoes...the IT shoes from their Spring/Summer 2009 collection*_


----------



## calisnoopy

*Does anyone own these or have tried them on?*

*And if you had to choose, which color would you get (and why)?*


*taupe grey*
*      OR*

*black*


----------



## envyme

taupe.


----------



## Nico3327

I don't have them but I'd go for taupe - just from the pictures they look like less severe look but still funky.


----------



## jennytalula

I love both, but I think the taupe is a little more subtle.
how much are they?


----------



## demicouture

BLACK
do you know where i could find them please?


----------



## calisnoopy

envyme said:


> taupe.


 
hehe, thats the color i went with 



Nico3327 said:


> I don't have them but I'd go for taupe - just from the pictures they look like less severe look but still funky.


 
yahhh i always usually go with black when given the choice but i realized i do have a few pairs of black boots and with the chains, some friends pointed out that it may be too rockerchic or S&M for me LOL



jennytalula said:


> I love both, but I think the taupe is a little more subtle.
> how much are they?


 
yah its hard to go wrong with either color...im super excited to get mine now

they're 1295 USD



demicouture said:


> BLACK
> do you know where i could find them please?


 
YES!!! I found them at Curve in NY--they're doing preorders and it will arrive sometime in August/September...they're the only boutiques that got them since Isabel wasnt able to fulfill the original quota for the orders and Curve persuaded Isabel to redo it just for them so they could sell to all their customers and some more 

DO post if you end up getting the black too!!


----------



## demicouture

congrats on getting yours!!!
pls post pics when they arrive 

does curve have a website?


----------



## calisnoopy

^^i think its shopcurve.com

mine wont be here for a couple months tho i think =X

are you getting them too?

If you call--ask for Sara, she was super sweet and knowledgeable too!!


----------



## calisnoopy

they're finally arriving next week i think YAYYY


----------



## deango

GET THIS BOOT BEFORE IT'S GONE!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/WAAAAAAAY-SOLD-...en_s_Shoes?hash=item35a52fe39c#ht_1442wt_1167

http://cgi.ebay.com/WAAAAAAAY-SOLD-...ICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63#ht_1442wt_1167

http://cgi.ebay.com/WAAAAAAAY-SOLD-...ICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63#ht_1442wt_1167


----------



## calisnoopy

deango said:


> GET THIS BOOT BEFORE IT'S GONE!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WAAAAAAAY-SOLD-...en_s_Shoes?hash=item35a52fe39c#ht_1442wt_1167
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WAAAAAAAY-SOLD-...ICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63#ht_1442wt_1167
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WAAAAAAAY-SOLD-...ICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63#ht_1442wt_1167


 
weee...did you get a pair yourself?

I LOVE mine!!! =)


----------



## calisnoopy

do not promote your blog in posts


----------



## calisnoopy

Please do not post links to your blog - we consider that advertising.


----------



## calisnoopy

Here's pics of my Isabel Marant Soono Chain boots...


----------



## Shalu

gorgeous!


----------



## kett

They are so awesome. Congrats.


----------



## courty

i like the taupe because it's a softer look.


----------



## calisnoopy

Shalu said:


> gorgeous!


 
thanks...they really are lovely...i love mine!



kett said:


> They are so awesome. Congrats.


 
thanks =)



courty said:


> i like the taupe because it's a softer look.


 
me too...in the end that was why i chose the taupe...plus i have so many other black boots too!!


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm so excited I finally found my beloved Marant booties. These are so hard to find in the USA since you can't seem to find them online. Any other Marant boots lovers out there? 

I purchased this style in beautiful taupe color:












Here are a few photos of them on fashion blogs:


----------



## tb-purselover

Congrats! That is awesome. It is hard to find Isabel Marant in the USA so excellent job! 

I have been loving Isabel Marant and drooling from afar for a loooong time. One day I hope to own my own pair.

Wear them and enjoy them! Please post pics when you get them in your hands!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Very cool boots *beauxgoris* - big congrats!!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

*tb-purselover*- Thank you.  They should be here by monday or tuesday. I'll post photos for sure! 

Thank you *straight laced* - I've become a huge fan of hers recently and I'm so excited to finally purchase these boots as I've been thinking about it for 6 months or so.


----------



## futurewoman

*beauxgoris*: I've been searching for these, too! Where did you find them?

They are going to look awesome, congrats!


edit: Does anyone happen to know the price/availability in France? I'll be in Paris in March and would love to purchase a pair if possible.


----------



## am2022

Those are cool beaux!   love love isabel marant...
i have these joie boots that are reminiscent of this.

this is what im yearning for though!
the fulber jacket!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^That jacked it tdf! I'll take one too please!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MORE pix SVP!!! lol

Is that France in the modeling pix??!?!?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I think so - she's has a blog I like and she travels a lot though she's based in Paris I believe.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

congrats beaux! i love IM SHOES...i  am desperately looking for a pair of IM  red pumps but seems to be sold out everywhere


----------



## beauxgoris

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats beaux! i love IM SHOES...i  am desperately looking for a pair of IM  red pumps but seems to be sold out everywhere



^^I know the exact ones you mean - those were so gorgeous! 

These ones, right? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81255#


----------



## beauxgoris

They ARRIVED! They're even more beautiful then I thought they'd be. I'm spraying them with a suede protector so I don't have to worry about them - after that I'll take photos!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay! Can't wait to see them .


----------



## am2022

chloe and beaux,,, those poppy suede pumps are love!
im hoping to get  a pair too!!! 
someday!



beauxgoris said:


> ^^I know the exact ones you mean - those were so gorgeous!
> 
> These ones, right?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81255#


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I know the exact ones you mean - those were so gorgeous!
> 
> These ones, right?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81255#


YES! i just bought them in black i couldn't resist!!
i can't wait to see your booties


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beauxgoris said:


> They ARRIVED! They're even more beautiful then I thought they'd be. I'm spraying them with a suede protector so I don't have to worry about them - after that I'll take photos!


beaux, may i ask you which product do you use to protect suede?i think i will have to protect my shoes as well


----------



## beauxgoris

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> YES! i just bought them in black i couldn't resist!!
> i can't wait to see your booties



^^HOT! I'd love the red ones - we'll see. 

For suede I use the same waterproofer everyone loves for their balenciaga bags: the appleguard rain and stain. It's good for leather and suede. I figure if it was good enough for balenciaga - then it will work for my marant boots. I applied 2 coats last night and today they look the same as before I sprayed them + now I don't have to worry if it's wet outside.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much  beaux i have got apple guard but i din0t know it worked for suede too!!


...yuppp my IM SHOES should arrive tomorrow


----------



## beauxgoris

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you so much  beaux i have got apple guard but i din0t know it worked for suede too!!
> 
> 
> ...yuppp my IM SHOES should arrive tomorrow



Mine says "for leather or suede" on the can - so I went for it. Can't wait to hear about your pumps!


----------



## michellejy

Apple Guard definitely works well on suede. I've used it on a light colored suede purse before. A year later, and it still doesn't show dirt, and it never discolored at all from the Apple Guard.


----------



## Greentea

I'm obsessed with these booties but don't know if I can pull them off with my short legs.  Love to see as many modeling pics as possible before I take the plunge. 
These are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Greentea said:


> I'm obsessed with these booties but don't know if I can pull them off with my short legs.  Love to see as many modeling pics as possible before I take the plunge.
> These are absolutely gorgeous!!!




Here's a link to a blog I like. This girl is very petite and they look great on her. You have to go back a few weeks to see the photos of her wearing them, but she has a ton of photos from this past year where she's wearing them in both warm in cold weather. HTH! 

http://martalicious.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greentea

^ awesome, thank you!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Don't they look amazing on her!


----------



## delmilano

here are mine great idea to start this thread beaux. i love your ankle boots.


----------



## am2022

delmilano.. love your marant boots!  so unique!




delmilano said:


> here are mine great idea to start this thread beaux. i love your ankle boots.


----------



## rollergirl

beauxgoris said:


> I'm so excited I finally found my beloved Marant booties. These are so hard to find in the USA since you can't seem to find them online. Any other Marant boots lovers out there?
> 
> I purchased this style in beautiful taupe color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few photos of them on fashion blogs:




I love these booties and IM, but it can be exhausting to try to track things down in the US!  Oh, and your jacket is amazing.  I now really want the bright blue version of the suede poppy pumps.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I found a boutique that had them (as of last week). If you're looking!


----------



## Gerry

Where???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## calisnoopy

delmilano said:


> here are mine great idea to start this thread beaux. i love your ankle boots.


 
LOVE this thread!!! So true, Isabel Marant items are so hard to come by in the U.S. but it looks like they are getting more representation in boutiques and they just opened a NY store of their own which I got to check out last Fall---so sweet!

Your boots are gorgeous too!  Would love to see a modeling pic!

I posted my Isabel shoes awhile ago too...here are the threads:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/it-shoes-isabel-marant-fall-2009-boots-475285.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...n-boots-from-spring-summer-2009-a-482314.html


----------



## futurewoman

Thanks for the heads up last week, Beauxgoris!!! 
I was able to snag the last pair in my size, and my Dicker boots arrived today! 
I am in love 

If anyone has size questions, I would say order up. I am an 8.5/9 and was advised to order the 40 (which worked). 

Off to spray with Apple Garde now...


----------



## beauxgoris

You are welcome! So glad you got your dicker boots! Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## am2022

Futurewoman congrats! Post pics!


----------



## am2022

I finally got the poppy! In red suede! 
Will post pics once they arrive!


----------



## am2022

Love love this boot but impossible to find anywhere!
Cali pls post pics!

I got some rosegolds intead last year
I will post pics!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
 *amacasa*!!!!


*beauxgoris* I'm a US size 7.5 or small IT38 - what size do you think I would want in the suede Dicker boot? 
I prefer my shoes to fit neatly rather than too big


----------



## Straight-Laced

futurewoman said:


> Thanks for the heads up last week, Beauxgoris!!!
> I was able to snag the last pair in my size, and my Dicker boots arrived today!
> I am in love
> 
> If anyone has size questions, I would say order up. I am an 8.5/9 and was advised to order the 40 (which worked).




Congrats on your new boots *futurewoman*!!!

I just read your sizing advice - guess I'll be wanting a 39.  Thank you


----------



## beauxgoris

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> *amacasa*!!!!
> 
> 
> *beauxgoris* I'm a US size 7.5 or small IT38 - what size do you think I would want in the suede Dicker boot?
> I prefer my shoes to fit neatly rather than too big



This is a hard one: I'm a 7.5 - 8 and I usually order a size 38 over 37 when I have to choose a Euro size. I asked the store and they advised me to purchase a 38. They fit well and are a teeny bit large on one foot (one of my feet is a bit smaller), but I also wear thin socks. If you like a tighter fit you may want to try a 37 - if you're closer to a 7 - 7.5. 

I like my shoes to fit well, but not snug: so 38 seems the right size to me. If I wore a bit thicker sock then they would be snug.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Greentea

What is IM currently calling those taupe suede ankle boots? She changes the style name every season or so. I'm going to Paris in June and may have to pounce.


----------



## am2022

they were lacow and now dicker!


----------



## Greentea

thanks!


----------



## Greentea

How much do these run now? If possible, I'd love to know what these are selling for in France..


----------



## am2022

here it is.
i think though that this is aussie dollars
http://www.thenewguard.com.au/shop/dicker-boots-0


----------



## calisnoopy

these are my Isabel Marant Otway boots


----------



## futurewoman

beauxgoris said:


> This is a hard one: I'm a 7.5 - 8 and I usually order a size 38 over 37 when I have to choose a Euro size. I asked the store and they advised me to purchase a 38. They fit well and are a teeny bit large on one foot (one of my feet is a bit smaller), but I also wear thin socks. If you like a tighter fit you may want to try a 37 - if you're closer to a 7 - 7.5.
> 
> I like my shoes to fit well, but not snug: so 38 seems the right size to me. If I wore a bit thicker sock then they would be snug.  Hope this helps!





Straight-Laced said:


> Congrats on your new boots *futurewoman*!!!
> 
> I just read your sizing advice - guess I'll be wanting a 39.  Thank you



I agree with what *beauxgoris* said. I'd go with the 38 in your case. I think if you're closer to the half than the whole, you can just go up to the nearest full size. I'm more often a 9 than an 8.5, so the 39 would have been uncomfortable with socks, whereas the 40 I can do with or without socks. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## futurewoman

Here are a couple of shots of my new Dicker boots (and my new MbyMJ leather skirt that just arrived from the Bergdorf Goodman sale - what a week!!)

I am really loving the Taupe color. It's going to be so versatile!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Yay! They look fantastic on you. I love this years taupe version too. It's a little darker than previous years.


----------



## am2022

futurewoman... love love the boots... and the skirt too!

ive been eyeing that skirt at bergdorfs... 75% off... but i have 5 leather skirts already and so settled with a YSL classic one for work... as you know can't wear the leather to work!!!




futurewoman said:


> Here are a couple of shots of my new Dicker boots (and my new MbyMJ leather skirt that just arrived from the Bergdorf Goodman sale - what a week!!)
> 
> I am really loving the Taupe color. It's going to be so versatile!


----------



## am2022

oooh love them calisnoopy...
once i get home.. i will take pics of my lookalikes.. love them too!


----------



## Greentea

Love the Dicker boots on you!


----------



## futurewoman

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Yay! They look fantastic on you. I love this years taupe version too. It's a little darker than previous years.





amacasa said:


> futurewoman... love love the boots... and the skirt too!
> 
> ive been eyeing that skirt at bergdorfs... 75% off... but i have 5 leather skirts already and so settled with a YSL classic one for work... as you know can't wear the leather to work!!!





Greentea said:


> Love the Dicker boots on you!




Thanks so much, ladies - I am in love with these boots and can't believe how comfortable they are! Now I understand why they are so hard to find


----------



## jettsett

Greentea said:


> How much do these run now? If possible, I'd love to know what these are selling for in France..



greentea - i just called the paris boutique two days ago.  can't remember which one as there are 3 of them.  but regardless, the dicker (aka lacow) go for 335 euros.  WAYYYYYYYYY cheaper than what they are selling for in the states!!  and since you're a tourist, don't forget to ask for VAT back!  since you are not from paris, you do NOT have to pay the value-added tax that they add on to everything.  

and if you come in july, it is SALE season in paris.  they do two "soldes" every year...one in january and one in july.  perhaps these will be on sale...who knows??


----------



## Greentea

^ thank you SOO much for calling! That's a bargain compared to the States. I'm not going in July but will check them out in June.


----------



## jettsett

futurewoman said:


> I agree with what *beauxgoris* said. I'd go with the 38 in your case. I think if you're closer to the half than the whole, you can just go up to the nearest full size. I'm more often a 9 than an 8.5, so the 39 would have been uncomfortable with socks, whereas the 40 I can do with or without socks. I hope that makes sense!



i'm also a US 8.5/9 and many of my european shoes are 39, 39.5 and 40.  my girlfriend who lives in paris just bought me the dicker boots in taupe size 40.  relax...relax...she's a great friend and i will pay her back...she's just doing me a huge favor of buying them for me.  anyway, i'm a little nervous that the 40 will be too small since i do take some european shoes in a 40 and IM is notoriously known for running a size small.  will i be ok with the 40?  i generally don't ever wear thick socks (aka athletic socks).  i wear thin socks or those footie thingies.  

PRAYING that the 40s will work.  here in europe, they FROWN upon returns and i don't want to send my friend back to do a return for me.


----------



## futurewoman

jettsett said:


> i'm also a US 8.5/9 and many of my european shoes are 39, 39.5 and 40.  my girlfriend who lives in paris just bought me the dicker boots in taupe size 40.  relax...relax...she's a great friend and i will pay her back...she's just doing me a huge favor of buying them for me.  anyway, i'm a little nervous that the 40 will be too small since i do take some european shoes in a 40 and IM is notoriously known for running a size small.  will i be ok with the 40?  i generally don't ever wear thick socks (aka athletic socks).  i wear thin socks or those footie thingies.
> 
> PRAYING that the 40s will work.  here in europe, they FROWN upon returns and i don't want to send my friend back to do a return for me.



So exciting!!! You are going to love them!

If you wear a US 9, the 40 should be perfect. My Euro size is all over the place. I have a pair of CL's that are 39.5, Ferragamo's that are 10 narrow, and I've taken 39's and 40's in Gucci. I hope that helps


----------



## Straight-Laced

*beauxgoris* and *futurewoman* thank you for dicker sizing advice 

I think I might have tracked down a size 38 in black suede but I'm not 100% sure yet  
Fingers crossed!

*futurewoman* you look fabulous in your taupe dickers - love them with the leather skirt.  Congrats on both!!!


----------



## am2022

Isabel Marant is really hard to find here in the US.
I think she prefers her brand to be super exclusive.
So, finding the Otway boots was a daunting task.. and I finally gave up.

But, when i found this Rosegold pair, my heart went 
As, they really did a good job and not bad on the quality too!

Calisnoopy, here are my lookalikes!


----------



## am2022

and one more!


----------



## charlieb

calisnoopy said:


> these are my Isabel Marant Otway boots
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7fee279970b-pi
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7fee2f8970b-pi



love love love these boots!!


----------



## maccyd

hi guys so I am desperate for a pair of the dicker boots but I am really not sure what size to buy!!

future woman i see that you bought a size 40 - could you please do me a humungous favour and measure your foot by standing on a tape measure?? My foot measures 25.5 - 26cm and I am normally a Size 39 (not sure what this is in American sizes) but I hear Isabel marant shoes run a bit small so was wondering if I should go up to a Size 40?
If you or anyone else could help me out it would be sincerely appreciated!!!


----------



## futurewoman

maccyd said:


> hi guys so I am desperate for a pair of the dicker boots but I am really not sure what size to buy!!
> 
> future woman i see that you bought a size 40 - could you please do me a humungous favour and measure your foot by standing on a tape measure?? My foot measures 25.5 - 26cm and I am normally a Size 39 (not sure what this is in American sizes) but I hear Isabel marant shoes run a bit small so was wondering if I should go up to a Size 40?
> If you or anyone else could help me out it would be sincerely appreciated!!!




I just measured and my heel is right at 26cm. I have no idea what the 39 feels like, but when shoes only come in full sizes, I tend to err on the side of caution. A (non-existent) 39.5 would have been perfect, but I'm very happy with my 40's. I hope that helps!


----------



## maccyd

this helps perfectly - thanks so much! you are a gem


----------



## jettsett

"future woman i see that you bought a size 40 - could you please do me a humungous favour and measure your foot by standing on a tape measure?? My foot measures 25.5 - 26cm and I am normally a Size 39 (not sure what this is in American sizes) but I hear Isabel marant shoes run a bit small so was wondering if I should go up to a Size 40?
If you or anyone else could help me out it would be sincerely appreciated!!!"

hey macyyd!  i'm exactly the same shoe size as you.  my foot also measures somewhere between 25.5 cm and 26 cm (25.7 to be exact).  i get my dickers this friday and i will let you know how they fit.  i ordered them in size 40.


----------



## maccyd

oh great thanks alot jettsett! i think I might just order a 40 and either put an insole or just wear a sock and hope they are ok - i dont know if I can wait till friday to order them as I am paranoid that they might sell out! haha
also what colour did you guys get - i am thinking the taupe, thoughts??


----------



## rollergirl

Mine showed up today, so I thought I'd pitch in on the size question.  I'm now pretty much a predictable US 8.5/38.5.  Once in a while if the shoe runs large, I still go down to an 8/38.  I had heard the Dicker runs a little truer to size than the past versions, but I went with the 39 to be safe, since there are no half sizes.  The 39 is good but a little big.  I don't think I could go down a whole size, but a 38.5 would have been perfect.  I know a 40 would have been way too big.  Love the booties, BTW!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I'm in the same boat. I'm a 7.5/8 = 38 euro and I ordered the 38. They're larger than smaller, but 37 would have been way too small.


----------



## maccyd

hmmm now i am not sure what size to get! the 39 might be ok as I am normally a 39!?
jettsett if you can let me know how you go on friday that would be great!


----------



## maccyd

hi roller girl - any chance you could do me the favour of standing on a tape measure and measuring your foot?? thanks!


----------



## beauxgoris

maccyd said:


> hmmm now i am not sure what size to get! the 39 might be ok as I am normally a 39!?
> jettsett if you can let me know how you go on friday that would be great!



I would think so. I'm normally a 38 euro and that's what I was advised to buy and they fit great.


----------



## rollergirl

maccyd said:


> hi roller girl - any chance you could do me the favour of standing on a tape measure and measuring your foot?? thanks!



Okay, unscientific, but my foot is about 9.75 inches long.  My 39 feels a little roomy overall, but not hugely too big.  The place they feel too loose is the heel, but socks or a pad should fix that.  Sometimes breaking in makes a boot grab the heel more.  I don't think I could go down to a 38.  I'd say I wear my true size in these, if only there was a 38.5.  They also are NOT as narrow as other IM shoes I've had or tried.  My foot is moderately wide and these aren't too tight.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jettsett

hey maccyd...sure i'll let you know how it goes on friday.

if it helps, the last 2 pairs of shoes i've bought were a 39.5 and a 40.  i'd say i'm closer to a 39.5 than a 39 because my feet are just a teeny tad bit wide.  the dicker boots are also closer to a flat sort of boot than a heeled boot (it has a very low heel) so i thought the 40 would be a safer bet than a 39.  when my foot is flat, it spreads more whereas if they were in a high heel boot, it's at an angle and all the weight is concentrated on the ball of my foot...i hope that makes sense.

i also know that in european sizes, there is less of a size difference once the sizes get bigger.  like once you hit 39, 40, 41...it's really only a half size difference so there's less room to play with.

i'd rather have the option of inserting an insole and wearing a sock than having a boot that is too small.  i know a 39 would be too small.  i very rarely buy 39's.  but that's just me.


----------



## jettsett

ok...so here we go.

received my dicker booties today.  hmmm...i don't know what it is but they are just not for me.  i'm very sad about this as they seemed to be the perfect bootie for spring!

anyway, as far as sizing, the EU 40 is perfect.  but for some reason, my feet just seem to drown in them.  the length is perfect, the width is perfect but these booties just seem to swallow my feet.  it's as if i need fatter feet or something.  the overall fit is just sloppy and because of that, i feel like they look off.

i have no idea how a 39 would fit but considering the length & width in the 40 is perfect, i think a 39 would just be too small.  

hope that helps.  very sad to say this but off to the auction they go!


----------



## maccyd

thanks for all your help guys but i just got the 40 and they are too big (((((
so sad because i love them!
off to auction mine go too


----------



## ShoeLover

I love these boots! Does anyone know where I can get a size 37 in taupe??? I just called the NY boutique and they only have a size 40 in black.


----------



## jettsett

ShoeLover said:


> I love these boots! Does anyone know where I can get a size 37 in taupe??? I just called the NY boutique and they only have a size 40 in black.


 
there is an online website in stockholm called shopmrsh (google it...i don't have the exact website address at the moment).  they have quite a good selection of the marant boots in the honey color.  they also have black and taupe but those are all sold out in the smaller sizes as well.

and for anyone else out there...just be patient.  the new york store informed me that they will be getting a second shipment in 3-4 weeks.  you can call them and put your name on a waiting list and they will gladly fulfill your order.


----------



## jettsett

maccyd said:


> thanks for all your help guys but i just got the 40 and they are too big (((((
> so sad because i love them!
> off to auction mine go too



hey maccyd,

i thought i'd let you know...i had no problems selling my 40's on ebay.  they sold via buy-it-now in less than an hour!  so you shouldn't have a problem selling yours.

also, i took a chance and ordered them in a size 39...hoping that they won't be too small and hoping that my feet will fill them better than the 40.  the problem with the 40 was that although the length and width were perfect, there was a lot of room throughout the shaft.  it felt like they were going to fly off when i took a step.  so maybe the 39 will fit better.  the sales assistant told me that a 39 would fit better as the leather will give in length and width but it would be more fitted around the top of my foot and the shaft.

but if the 39's don't work, i will let you know...perhaps i can pass them on to you.  you can PM me for details.


----------



## ShoeLover

jettsett said:


> there is an online website in stockholm called shopmrsh (google it...i don't have the exact website address at the moment).  they have quite a good selection of the marant boots in the honey color.  they also have black and taupe but those are all sold out in the smaller sizes as well.
> 
> and for anyone else out there...just be patient.  the new york store informed me that they will be getting a second shipment in 3-4 weeks.  you can call them and put your name on a waiting list and they will gladly fulfill your order.


I did check mrsh a couple of days ago and they only have the honey. I called the NY boutique yesterday and got on the waiting list. But they said they didn't know if they were going to receive more for sure. I'm hoping  the person you spoke to knows more and they are actually gonna get more in 3-4 weeks!!! Thanks for the info


----------



## jettsett

ShoeLover said:


> I did check mrsh a couple of days ago and they only have the honey. I called the NY boutique yesterday and got on the waiting list. But they said they didn't know if they were going to receive more for sure. I'm hoping  the person you spoke to knows more and they are actually gonna get more in 3-4 weeks!!! Thanks for the info



hmmm...this was how the conversation went:

SA:  "if we don't have the pair you put on hold any longer, we will put you and the waiting list and call you once our second shipment comes in."

me:  (with absolute surprise) "oh!  you're getting a second shipment?  you're getting more in for spring?"

SA:  "absolutely.  yes we are."

so...unless i was dreaming, sounds like they are.  but you never know with mrs. marant.  she seems to be so elusive about this.  however, the dicker boots are a staple in the line so one thing we know for sure...there will be a fall version of the boot.


----------



## ShoeLover

jettsett said:


> hmmm...this was how the conversation went:
> 
> SA:  "if we don't have the pair you put on hold any longer, we will put you and the waiting list and call you once our second shipment comes in."
> 
> me:  (with absolute surprise) "oh!  you're getting a second shipment?  you're getting more in for spring?"
> 
> SA:  *"absolutely.  yes we are."*
> 
> so...unless i was dreaming, sounds like they are.  but you never know with mrs. marant.  she seems to be so elusive about this.  however, the dicker boots are a staple in the line so one thing we know for sure...there will be a fall version of the boot.


Music to my hears!!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## maccyd

hi jettsett - i did exactly the same thing and ordered a 39! yep mine sold so quickly on ebay too, thanks for the tip though! hopefully we both fit the 39 and dont have to sell of another pair of boots haha fingers crossed!!

Shoe Lover - try giving Sky Boutique in Amsterdam a call - it is listed on the isabel marant site as a stockist. I spoke to a very helpful guy called peter and he seemed to have quite a few pairs in stock so you might get lucky with a 37


----------



## Greentea

We need more pics!


----------



## futurewoman

maccyd said:


> hi jettsett - i did exactly the same thing and ordered a 39! yep mine sold so quickly on ebay too, thanks for the tip though! hopefully we both fit the 39 and dont have to sell of another pair of boots haha fingers crossed!!




So, maybe I'm a little crazy, but all of this talk about the 39 vs. 40 got me thinking...and I ended up ordering a 39 too. It should be here tomorrow or Saturday. I don't want to be left wondering "what if" on an almost $600 purchase! I guess I owe a thank you to all of the crazy snow and ice in Texas that has prevented me from wearing my Dickers! 

Also, I didn't order from this store, but they have 38, 39, & 40 available online and they are in the US:
http://www.edonmanor.com/shoes/shop-by-designer/isabel-marant/isabel-marant-dicker-taupe-boots-
A little overpriced, IMO.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks for the tip. I just sent them an e-mail.


----------



## jettsett

well, maccyd and futurewoman...please keep me posted on your 39's.  i won't be getting mine for a while.  the NYC boutique does not ship overseas so they shipped it to my parents who live in california...then my parents will ship it to me.  so it will be a good 2 weeks before i even see them.  

hopefully they work out for all of us.  it is really frustrating how isabel marant has handled the shoe sizing.  since the existence of this boot, they've always ran one size too small.  then this s/s season, they decide to correct it.  i had a long conversation with the SA in NYC and she said it's throwing everyone off.  i think it would've been better just to leave it as it was (one size off).


----------



## bearkeeper

How much is the US retail price at the NY boutique?  Thanks!


----------



## jettsett

bearkeeper said:


> How much is the US retail price at the NY boutique?  Thanks!



$560 in NYC

OR...335 euros...if you can get to Paris and get them.  they will not ship and i live just 4 hours away from france.  they told me, "if you want these boots, you have to get them yourself.  or you can have someone in paris buy them for you."  

it's cheaper to buy them in paris.  335 euros converts to about $450.  and there's no tax.


----------



## futurewoman

jettsett said:


> well, maccyd and futurewoman...please keep me posted on your 39's.  i won't be getting mine for a while.  the NYC boutique does not ship overseas so they shipped it to my parents who live in california...then my parents will ship it to me.  so it will be a good 2 weeks before i even see them.
> 
> hopefully they work out for all of us.  it is really frustrating how isabel marant has handled the shoe sizing.  since the existence of this boot, they've always ran one size too small.  then this s/s season, they decide to correct it.  i had a long conversation with the SA in NYC and she said it's throwing everyone off.  i think it would've been better just to leave it as it was (one size off).




Alright, my 39s arrived today!
Basically...
If I want to wear normal socks, keep the 40.
If I want to go mostly barefoot, keep the 39.

I will not be able to comfortably wear anything other than pretty thin socks with the 39, but they are tighter on the ankle/shaft, and I do like that. The measurements are: 
40 - 10.3125 in.
39 - 10.125 in.

I think I am going to keep the 39s, and I will wear the heck out of them - but honestly a 39.5 would be perfect. 

Good luck to all on the hunt!


----------



## rollergirl

futurewoman said:


> Alright, my 39s arrived today!
> Basically...
> If I want to wear normal socks, keep the 40.
> If I want to go mostly barefoot, keep the 39.
> 
> I will not be able to comfortably wear anything other than pretty thin socks with the 39, but they are tighter on the ankle/shaft, and I do like that. The measurements are:
> 40 - 10.3125 in.
> 39 - 10.125 in.
> 
> I think I am going to keep the 39s, and I will wear the heck out of them - but honestly a 39.5 would be perfect.
> 
> Good luck to all on the hunt!





I was lucky I got good advice on the new/changed sizing of the Dicker boots before I ordered, or else I'd have ordered too big.  I think they actually run pretty true to size.  Is that where you come out, having tried 2 sizes?


----------



## Gerry

Oh girls, I know that this is a Isabel Marant shoe thread but you must go and look at the video on Net a Porter with her new Spring clothing. There is an adorable embroidered pink baseball jacket (among lots of other things) on there


----------



## futurewoman

rollergirl said:


> I was lucky I got good advice on the new/changed sizing of the Dicker boots before I ordered, or else I'd have ordered too big.  I think they actually run pretty true to size.  Is that where you come out, having tried 2 sizes?



I still think the sizing is confusing! Ultimately I decided to keep the 39s because I have really thin ankles (chicken legs) and I liked that the 39s had a smaller opening in that area. My feet are not at all wide and the 39s were a little tight, but not the 40s. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday and they were pretty comfortable, but they will need a little breaking in. *I think the general consensus is TTS for whole sizes and half sizes order up to the next whole, correct?*



Gerry said:


> Oh girls, I know that this is a Isabel Marant shoe thread but you must go and look at the video on Net a Porter with her new Spring clothing. There is an adorable embroidered pink baseball jacket (among lots of other things) on there



Her runway show was definitely adventurous! I'm a little more low-key so I've been in love with the attached look. Love the cropped jeans with those bow pumps!


----------



## Straight-Laced

My Dickers finally arrived!!!  They're so cute - I love them!!!  
I bought a black suede pair because I already have Maje Olivettes (so similar) in taupe suede.

I'll post some pics ASAP.

And thanks for sizing advice *beauxgoris* and *futurewoman* - the 38s fit just right


----------



## beauxgoris

Yay Congratulations *straight-laced*. So glad the sizing worked out. I bet they're beautiful in black - can't wait to see!


----------



## Greentea

Straight-Laced - I can't wait to see your pics. I'l still deciding if I'm going to take the plunge on these when I get to France...


----------



## am2022

please post more pics of the new taupe color!


----------



## Greentea

Straight-Laced said:


> My Dickers finally arrived!!!  They're so cute - I love them!!!
> I bought a black suede pair because I already have Maje Olivettes (so similar) in taupe suede.
> 
> I'll post some pics ASAP.
> 
> And thanks for sizing advice *beauxgoris* and *futurewoman* - the 38s fit just right



Can you compare the Olivettes to the Dickers for us?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sorry about the wait for pics - I'm running late with everything ATM!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Greentea said:


> Can you compare the Olivettes to the Dickers for us?




*Greentea* I planned to take pics of the Dickers and Olivettes side by side for comparison but I can't find the Olivettes right now.  I put them away for the summer . . .   

The Dicker suede is much softer and the Olivettes are a plainer style without the raised stitch feature on the Dickers.
I prefer the Dickers


----------



## jettsett

just received my taupe dickers today!  LOVE THEM!  i originally ordered them in size 40 and i did not like the way they fit.  well, now i've received them in size 39 and all i can say is WOW!  what a huge difference!!  they fit so much better!  i will say that the 39s need some breaking in.  it is a snug fit.  but the 40s just felt like boats in comparison.  i will post pics later!


----------



## jettsett

p.s.  the ash italia "mika" booties are almost identical to the dickers.  i have both styles.  i can take pics side by side for comparison...if anyone is interested.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I'd love to see.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^We are all interested! lol!
*straight*-gorgeous boots!!!


----------



## rollergirl

I couldn't help it and had to get the tan/honey colored ones, too.  They're so comfortable.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks for the info!

Wow, the black booties are gorgeous, too!


----------



## jettsett

here are the dickers side by side with my ash italia "mika" boots.  they're very close.  i'd say the dickers have sort of a "duck-bill" toe.  the ash mika boots have more of a round almond toe.  they're also higher.

i love the dickers but i feel like they make my legs look stumpy due to the lack of height.  that's where the ash mika boots come in.  the heel on the mikas are about 3 inches so totally doable with skirts and dresses...and they elongate my legs.

the color on both are also very similar.  the ash mikas have a slight mauve undertone to them.  the dickers have a green/olive undertone.

i love both boots.  some say i should've gotten the dickers in a different color but for $600, my first color choice was the taupe.  i wasn't going to spend $600 on a second color choice!!


----------



## Greentea

^ thank you! They are both gorgeous! I need these boots in  my life...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## jettsett

well...the ash mika boots, i found on yoox for 95 euros...so you bet your a** i snagged those without thinking twice!  asos.com has the black version right now for about $150 or so.  

the dickers...well, we all know how much these babies cost.  but i will say, these boots (the dickers in particular) are made for walkin'!!


----------



## Greentea

^ That's what I need. I'm crazy about style, but when it comes down to it, I want to be able to throw on these boots and go anywhere and be comfortable. I see girls on blogs walking all over Paris in these. THAT'S a comfy shoe!


----------



## jettsett

Greentea said:


> ^ That's what I need. I'm crazy about style, but when it comes down to it, I want to be able to throw on these boots and go anywhere and be comfortable. I see girls on blogs walking all over Paris in these. THAT'S a comfy shoe!



greentea - i live in europe and trust me, us girls over here do a lot of walking!  that's exactly why i got the dickers...i wanted to be stylish without having to sacrifice comfort.  i can already tell, i will be walking A LOT in the dickers.  which also makes me think...i might need to put a protective sole on them.


----------



## maccyd

hey guys so i finally got my dickers in a 39 and they fit me perfectly!! i would say definately dont go up a size when you buy them as in previous seasons. i am normally always a 39 and these boots are no exception!

Jettsett: I love your mika booties too! Can you tell me what is the name of the colour of these? I saw some online in a colour called "sparrow" which look a bit more grey than the ones on your picture. Also are you the same size in these boots as your dickers? thanks alot!


----------



## futurewoman

jettsett and maccyd: I'm so glad the 39s are working! I feel like mine are breaking in nicely...sorry that I led everyone astray on sizing! I blame it on being the 3rd of 4 and always getting hand-me-down shoes that I will "grow into" (haha).

Does anyone know what the Dicker situation is like in Paris? I'll be there in a couple of weeks and am now tempted to get a black pair. I know about the price, but do they usually have a decent amount of sizes in stock, or do they fly off the shelves like in America? Also, is leather available or all suede right now?

I feel like the best Isabel Marant-esque boot I've seen has been the H by Hudson "Chantilly" - but ASOS won't ship them to the US. Does anyone know where I might be able to find them?


----------



## jettsett

futurewoman said:


> jettsett and maccyd: I'm so glad the 39s are working! I feel like mine are breaking in nicely...sorry that I led everyone astray on sizing! I blame it on being the 3rd of 4 and always getting hand-me-down shoes that I will "grow into" (haha).
> 
> Does anyone know what the Dicker situation is like in Paris? I'll be there in a couple of weeks and am now tempted to get a black pair. I know about the price, but do they usually have a decent amount of sizes in stock, or do they fly off the shelves like in America? Also, is leather available or all suede right now?
> 
> I feel like the best Isabel Marant-esque boot I've seen has been the H by Hudson "Chantilly" - but ASOS won't ship them to the US. Does anyone know where I might be able to find them?
> 
> View attachment 1335551



futurewoman - leather dickers will be available in the fall.  suede is for spring so that is what they have.  take note:  the frenchies are not so nice.  i've called on several occasions and have gotten the same snooty response from several sales assistants.  there are 3 isabel marant stores in paris and last time i called, they had really small sizes and really large sizes.  only 40s and 41s were available and that was as of 3 weeks ago.

for your hudson boots, asos has a US website as well.  did you try that?  

macyyd - the color of my ash booties is sparrow.  so yes, the color you see is the right one.  but the pics on the internet are deceiving.  i was expecting a grey-ish boot but when i got mine, they were definitely more of a tan/sand color.


----------



## jettsett

maccyd said:


> hey guys so i finally got my dickers in a 39 and they fit me perfectly!! i would say definately dont go up a size when you buy them as in previous seasons. i am normally always a 39 and these boots are no exception!
> 
> Jettsett: I love your mika booties too! Can you tell me what is the name of the colour of these? I saw some online in a colour called "sparrow" which look a bit more grey than the ones on your picture. Also are you the same size in these boots as your dickers? thanks alot!



p.s.  yes, i'm also a 39 in the ash mika booties! sorry for the multiple posts...i forgot to answer your question!!


----------



## futurewoman

jettsett said:


> futurewoman - leather dickers will be available in the fall.  suede is for spring so that is what they have.  take note:  the frenchies are not so nice.  i've called on several occasions and have gotten the same snooty response from several sales assistants.  there are 3 isabel marant stores in paris and last time i called, they had really small sizes and really large sizes.  only 40s and 41s were available and that was as of 3 weeks ago.
> 
> for your hudson boots, asos has a US website as well.  did you try that?



Thanks for the info, jettsett!

The US ASOS site says "this item cannot ship to France or the USA," and the H by Hudson site says it cannot send outside of the UK.


----------



## Ladylu1

Has someone photos of the new boots?


----------



## bearkeeper

I really shouldn't visit this thread anymore.  Everyone's pictures are killing me.  So is it completely impossible to track down a size 38 in the taupe color?  I talked to a few boutiques in my area and everyone is sold out and they weren't expecting new shipments either.  Ah so sad.


----------



## Greentea

Are small sizes (36 or 37) easier to get in Paris?


----------



## Ladylu1

I want these.............760 euros.


----------



## jettsett

bearkeeper said:


> I really shouldn't visit this thread anymore.  Everyone's pictures are killing me.  So is it completely impossible to track down a size 38 in the taupe color?  I talked to a few boutiques in my area and everyone is sold out and they weren't expecting new shipments either.  Ah so sad.



bearkeeper - did you call the NYC boutique?  they've started a waiting list.  they are expecting a second shipment.  that's what they told me 2 weeks ago.  the price is $560 and $18 to fedex them to you.



Greentea said:


> Are small sizes (36 or 37) easier to get in Paris?



greentea - last time i called (about a week or so ago), they were sold out in all sizes between 35 and 40.  so all they had then was 35, 40 and 41.


----------



## flower71

here are my old Dickers in suede and tan leather bought 3 years ago...very worn and old!


----------



## flower71

Greentea said:


> Are small sizes (36 or 37) easier to get in Paris?


Hi Greentea, I don't think the small sizes are easier to get in Paris, esp the 37 is quite a standard around here, but you never know, you just have to hope that in June there will still be your size? Maybe ask around if you can get them sent to you??
I know my DH makes fun of me because as some of you know, I am a hopeless shoe addict but I seem to not get enough of my suede boots, at work and at home and when travelling...It's my most worn out shoes, and it even has denim transfer after I wore a pair of Acne jeans a few years back...For me, it's vintage, lol!


----------



## am2022

Flower.....love love them. I think I need them now than later!
I was going to postpone for later as I've bought the poppy and amely but what's a girl to do?  Those look fab!


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, guys! If it's meant to be, I will find them!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Flower.....love love them. *I think I need them now than later!*
> I was going to postpone for later as I've bought the poppy and amely but what's a girl to do?  Those look fab!


That's jiust what made me get the poppy, we're hopeless aren't we??


----------



## bearkeeper

Thank you Jetsett!  I'll get myself on the list.

Can anyone with 38 or 37 (of this season's boots) let me know the measurement of the boots -- maybe stand it against the wall and measure from the wall to the toe...?  I can't figure out if I should try to track down a 37 or 38...  

Thanks!!


----------



## bearkeeper

bearkeeper said:


> Thank you Jetsett!  I'll get myself on the list.
> 
> Can anyone with 38 or 37 (of this season's boots) let me know the measurement of the boots -- maybe stand it against the wall and measure from the wall to the toe...?  I can't figure out if I should try to track down a 37 or 38...
> 
> Thanks!!



And actually, if someone also measure the inside of their 37 or 38 boot with a tape measure, that would be awesome, too!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## green.bee

futurewoman said:


> I feel like the best Isabel Marant-esque boot I've seen has been the H by Hudson "Chantilly" - but ASOS won't ship them to the US. Does anyone know where I might be able to find them?
> 
> View attachment 1335551



How about Joe's Jeans Roman boots? I bought them on Rue la la in taupe suede for less than $50.
Revolve Clothing has them in black suede:
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=TSHO-WZ11&c=&d=Shoes


----------



## am2022

Green bee! We are roman bootie sisters! I've had mine for a year in taupe suede! Love love them!


----------



## beauxgoris

The Roman boots are very good dupes!!!


----------



## Greentea

^ the one thing I like about the IM boots is that they sit low and wide on the ankle. For shorties like me, that lengthens and slims the leg. Do the Romans fit the same way? The ankle opening looks smaller? Thanks!!


----------



## futurewoman

green.bee said:


> How about Joe's Jeans Roman boots? I bought them on Rue la la in taupe suede for less than $50.
> Revolve Clothing has them in black suede:
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=TSHO-WZ11&c=&d=Shoes



Thanks for the tip, green.bee! Those are very cute...and loving the price 

I think I still have my heart set on leather, though. Does anyone know how the Laboy boots run? TTS like the Dickers, or one size small like previous seasons?




They have a ton of great IM pics on the Metier blog:http://metiersf.blogspot.com/


----------



## green.bee

amacasa said:


> Green bee! We are roman bootie sisters! I've had mine for a year in taupe suede! Love love them!



Hi sister 
I can't wait to wear mine. I hope the snow will be gone soon.


----------



## green.bee

Greentea said:


> ^ the one thing I like about the IM boots is that they sit low and wide on the ankle. For shorties like me, that lengthens and slims the leg. Do the Romans fit the same way? The ankle opening looks smaller? Thanks!!



the ankle opening has circumference of 11"
the shaft high (from the bottom of the heel) is 4.5"


----------



## jettsett

futurewoman said:


> Thanks for the tip, green.bee! Those are very cute...and loving the price
> 
> I think I still have my heart set on leather, though. Does anyone know how the Laboy boots run? TTS like the Dickers, or one size small like previous seasons?
> 
> View attachment 1340703
> 
> 
> They have a ton of great IM pics on the Metier blog:http://metiersf.blogspot.com/



futurewoman - shopmrsh in stockholm has one LAST pair of size 39 black leather laboys on their website.  give them a call.  the owner is a size 39 and she tried on the 39 dickers in miel for me to let me know how they fit.  i'm sure if you ask her to try on the laboys, she can tell you how it fits.  but from my knowledge, the laboys are last season and they would run small since the sizing issue was not corrected until this season.  so...in other words, you would need a 40 in the black leather laboys.  but i'm not 100% sure...i'd call and ask.


----------



## futurewoman

jettsett said:


> futurewoman - shopmrsh in stockholm has one LAST pair of size 39 black leather laboys on their website.  give them a call.  the owner is a size 39 and she tried on the 39 dickers in miel for me to let me know how they fit.  i'm sure if you ask her to try on the laboys, she can tell you how it fits.  but from my knowledge, the laboys are last season and they would run small since the sizing issue was not corrected until this season.  so...in other words, you would need a 40 in the black leather laboys.  but i'm not 100% sure...i'd call and ask.



Thanks, jettsett! I saw those and assumed I'd need a 40 because they were from a previous season, but I e-mailed them just in case.


----------



## wildfriend

Hello, new here...just a question to those who are familiar with the three IM Paris boutiques. Do you have a suggestion as to which one I should hit up for the boots? I have no idea which one is the biggest one, and I don't speak French to call them up. 

A friend is heading there and I want to try and do the legwork for her ahead of time instead of sending her about.

Thanks!


----------



## jettsett

wildfriend said:


> Hello, new here...just a question to those who are familiar with the three IM Paris boutiques. Do you have a suggestion as to which one I should hit up for the boots? I have no idea which one is the biggest one, and I don't speak French to call them up.
> 
> A friend is heading there and I want to try and do the legwork for her ahead of time instead of sending her about.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know which is the biggest one or who would have them but I've called all 3 stores and they all speak english.  Or at least if you start speaking english, they will find someone who can help you.  Couple of things to know though:  1)  they are not very nice and 2) they will not hold a pair for you for longer than 24 hours.  Good luck!!


----------



## Greentea

^Sigh. These boots are like the elusive Hermes Birkin of shoes! Of course, the fact that they are so hard to find added to the fact that I've never seen a pair on anyone in my neck of the woods makes me want them even more!!


----------



## jettsett

Greentea said:


> ^Sigh. These boots are like the elusive Hermes Birkin of shoes! Of course, the fact that they are so hard to find added to the fact that I've never seen a pair on anyone in my neck of the woods makes me want them even more!!



there's a couple pairs on ebay...just depends what size you are.  the only thing is whoever is selling them on ebay is trying to make a profit off of them.  $720 is the buy-it-now price!


----------



## am2022

greentea, what size did you need again?  im mainly hunting for a jacket but i might stumble on your boots and i can PM you!

Oh what color also?


----------



## wildfriend

jettsett said:


> I don't know which is the biggest one or who would have them but I've called all 3 stores and they all speak english.  Or at least if you start speaking english, they will find someone who can help you.  Couple of things to know though:  1)  they are not very nice and 2) they will not hold a pair for you for longer than 24 hours.  Good luck!!



Thank you, Jettsett. And I appreciate the warnings as well!


----------



## Greentea

amacasa said:


> greentea, what size did you need again?  im mainly hunting for a jacket but i might stumble on your boots and i can PM you!
> 
> Oh what color also?



Thanks! I've never tried them on so I was waiting to go to Paris in June and try them at the boutique. I'm usually a 36-36.5.
I also want to pay the Paris price


----------



## futurewoman

jettsett said:


> futurewoman - shopmrsh in stockholm has one LAST pair of size 39 black leather laboys on their website.  give them a call.  the owner is a size 39 and she tried on the 39 dickers in miel for me to let me know how they fit.  i'm sure if you ask her to try on the laboys, she can tell you how it fits.  but from my knowledge, the laboys are last season and they would run small since the sizing issue was not corrected until this season.  so...in other words, you would need a 40 in the black leather laboys.  but i'm not 100% sure...i'd call and ask.




I heard back from Mrs H: 

"Yes the Laboy and the Dicker boots are similar in style and sizes.

Kindest regards,

Mrs H Customer Care"


...eh. I'm not convinced by that reply (it's a little vague). Maybe I didn't get the owner? This reminds me of when I ordered the first pair of Dickers from Stuart & Wright - I was told they ran really small and I needed to size up.


----------



## jettsett

futurewoman said:


> I heard back from Mrs H:
> 
> "Yes the Laboy and the Dicker boots are similar in style and sizes.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> Mrs H Customer Care"
> 
> 
> ...eh. I'm not convinced by that reply (it's a little vague). Maybe I didn't get the owner? This reminds me of when I ordered the first pair of Dickers from Stuart & Wright - I was told they ran really small and I needed to size up.



i agree.  the laboys are definitely last season.  no question about that.  i love mrsh but she charges a hefty shipping fee!  there's some margiela boots i want from her site but she's charging me 75 euros to ship to switzerland...and switzerland is not that far from stockholm!!  

can you call them?  whoever i spoke to (owner, i think) was extremely helpful.  she even said that the leather boots are stiffer and narrower than the suede so if i wanted the suede, i should order my true size.  one long distance phone call is a lot cheaper than the mistake of having the boots shipped to you and having them be the wrong size.


----------



## Ladylu1

My new boots Isabel Marant.


----------



## Greentea

^ fierce!


----------



## stellaishungry

*ladylu* Those are gorgeous!


----------



## emilyberry

love this thread! does anyone know ANYWHERE I can find the boots in the pic?! I know they're a few seasons old but there's none on ebay  TIA! x


----------



## emilyberry

Sorry it won't let me attach the pic  Here it is.. 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...=1t:429,r:39,s:0&tx=43&ty=57&biw=1600&bih=757


----------



## argbiz

they r real fashion and cool!


----------



## charlieb

emilyberry said:


> Sorry it won't let me attach the pic  Here it is..



The fringe boots are hard to find, partly because they came out last season (or was it 2009?), and partly because they are pretty awesome 

I found both pairs of mine on ebay. So I'd keep checking there.  There was a camouflage version there recently, but I didn't see them just now when I checked.

They are worth the wait.

Good Luck!


----------



## emilyberry

Thanks so much for answering  ^ 
Oooh you have two pairs?! I'm so jealous!
Which colours do you have? xox


----------



## charlieb

No problem, I know sometimes questions can get lost in popular threads.  

I was stalking ebay for months to find them (and in my size).  I saw a picture of Emmanuel Alt in them and I died.  I just had to have them.  

I have a black suede pair of the high ones like these: (http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/show-me-your-isabel-marant-644254.html) and a cream coloured suede pair that that are about mid calf.  I can't wait till the weather gets better here so I can rock them outside of my living room.


----------



## emilyberry

They're gorgeous! 
I guess I'll just have to keep checking ebay, thanks for your help


----------



## wildfriend

If anyone is still searching for the taupe Dicker boots, I saw one last pair today at Barney's flagship NY store in taupe, size 37 (I think--they were smaller than what I wear, so I didn't pay too close attention). 

The guy practically snorted with laughter when I asked if he had any other sizes.


----------



## wildfriend

Greentea said:


> Are small sizes (36 or 37) easier to get in Paris?


Yes, try Barney's NY flagship. Last pair is a 37 (I'm 90% sure). They were there on March 16, afternoon!


----------



## am2022

Charlieb... please post pics of the boots...

Honestly, im never a fringe girl.. but did like some brown boho boots two years ago at Saks for short summer dresses.. but never found my size...

Now these fringe boots are growing on me....



charlieb said:


> No problem, I know sometimes questions can get lost in popular threads.
> 
> I was stalking ebay for months to find them (and in my size). I saw a picture of Emmanuel Alt in them and I died. I just had to have them.
> 
> I have a black suede pair of the high ones like these: (http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/show-me-your-isabel-marant-644254.html) and a cream coloured suede pair that that are about mid calf. I can't wait till the weather gets better here so I can rock them outside of my living room.


----------



## ShoeLover

I just received the dicker boots in taupe! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Greentea

^ drool


----------



## wildfriend

ShoeLover said:


> I just received the dicker boots in taupe! They are so beautiful!



Lovely! Where did you get them? I think I am having to give up now.


----------



## ShoeLover

eBay! Someone posted them and I contacted her right away asking for a BIN price. They're brand new and she even included the original receipt! I took a big risk because she was new to ebay but she sounded honest and I'm glad I did it!


----------



## wildfriend

ShoeLover said:


> eBay! Someone posted them and I contacted her right away asking for a BIN price. They're brand new and she even included the original receipt! I took a big risk because she was new to ebay but she sounded honest and I'm glad I did it!



What a score, ShoeLover! Congrats! I will have to monitor it more closely...I've only seen people asking outrageous prices like $750 for a pair in my size.  Egads.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Well I paid $656 but it's about what she (the seller) paid for them because she had to pay taxes. But I've seen they going for over $850 on ebay!


----------



## sarag505

I have been stalking this thread and been obsessed with the Isabel Marant Dickers for some time now and I finally found them in the US! I purchased mine through Nida Boutique in San Francisco. They don't have an online boutique but I emailed them and they still have the boots in stock. If anyone is interested, their email is nidaboutique@msn.com and their webpage is http://www.nidaboutique.com/Nida_boutique/Nida___Home.html. I ordered the Dickers in taupe, size 39 (I'm usually an 8-8.5) so I hope they work out! The salesgirl also informed me that they are having 10% off Isabel Marant shoes through tomorrow, so there's a good incentive for anyone on the fence. I spoke with Ema and she was so sweet! HTH!


----------



## drati

I've been admiring everybody's boots, never dreaming I would own a pair. I'm tall and usually wear a size 42 so didn't think there was any chance for me. But by chance (was in the neighbourhood) I walked into a local boutique yesterday that sells a few Isabel Marant items and lo and behold they had the Dicker boot black and taupe in size 41. I tried them and found they fitted! So after much deliberation I walked out with a pair in black. I know the black isn't getting as much love here as the taupe and the miel and we haven't seen many pics. I loved both colours but don't have a low black bootie and felt that for me it would be more versatile. So happy I found them, although it was hard to leave the taupe ones behind.

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## insane-maryjane

My Dana boots in bordeaux. For reference, I took a 39 and I wear a 37 to small 37.5. With thick socks they're a great fit. With thin socks I slosh around a bit. But I prefer to have more space.


----------



## kdo

*maryjane - * LOVE your danas and those jeans are fabulous!

Would love to get a pair of Dickers one day...They look terrific on you, *drati*!


----------



## -blank

Just got this pair on saturday !
First Isabel Marant


----------



## wildfriend

sarag505 said:


> I have been stalking this thread and been obsessed with the Isabel Marant Dickers for some time now and I finally found them in the US! I purchased mine through Nida Boutique in San Francisco. They don't have an online boutique but I emailed them and they still have the boots in stock. If anyone is interested, their email is nidaboutique@msn.com and their webpage is http://www.nidaboutique.com/Nida_boutique/Nida___Home.html. I ordered the Dickers in taupe, size 39 (I'm usually an 8-8.5) so I hope they work out! The salesgirl also informed me that they are having 10% off Isabel Marant shoes through tomorrow, so there's a good incentive for anyone on the fence. I spoke with Ema and she was so sweet! HTH!



sarag505, can I just say I love you, man?!

Thanks for the tip. I just rang them up and they have my size, in taupe, and with the 10% off it is almost like buying them in Europe! I cannot wait!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Beautiful boots ladies! Now I want a black pair too!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

Gorgeous pictures ladies! Keep posting them! I'd contribute, but mine are still at the cobbler


----------



## sarag505

The Dickers look fab on your, *drati*!!

And you are so welcome, *wildfriend*!! I was so excited to find a US retailer that still had my size and in all 3 colors too! If only I could afford all 3 colors...So excited for our Dickers to come in :o)


----------



## drati

ShoeLover said:


> Gorgeous pictures ladies! Keep posting them! I'd contribute, but mine are still at the cobbler



Can't wait to see you with them. Please post. 

Thanks  all for your sweet comments. I'd love to see more modelling pics pretty please.


----------



## green.bee

drati said:


> I've been admiring everybody's boots, never dreaming I would own a pair. I'm tall and usually wear a size 42 so didn't think there was any chance for me. But by chance (was in the neighbourhood) I walked into a local boutique yesterday that sells a few Isabel Marant items and lo and behold they had the Dicker boot black and taupe in size 41. I tried them and found they fitted! So after much deliberation I walked out with a pair in black. I know the black isn't getting as much love here as the taupe and the miel and we haven't seen many pics. I loved both colours but don't have a low black bootie and felt that for me it would be more versatile. So happy I found them, although it was hard to leave the taupe ones behind.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics:



wow! *Drati*,  you look stunning and you rock those boots 
I have to tell you that the black ones look so new and fresh.


----------



## drati

green.bee said:


> wow! *Drati*,  you look stunning and you rock those boots
> I have to tell you that the black ones look so new and fresh.



Thank you *green.bee*.


----------



## birkingal

After seeing all these photos, I feel like I really REALLY do need a pair after all! What's the heel height of these Dicker boots?


----------



## Greentea

^ knew I'd find you over here eventually!!


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> ^ knew I'd find you over here eventually!!



You're a bad influence! You started me on this IM downward spiral


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> You're a bad influence! You started me on this IM downward spiral



:shame:


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> :shame:



That innocent look don't fool me, sistah!  I can't get those boots out of my head.


----------



## futurewoman

*maryjane* and *drati*, you guys look AMAZING!

Congrats to everyone on their new IM purchases - please post mod pics!!! I love all of the inspiration!

Those black dickers are so awesome, *drati* - I can't wait until the leather version is released. Does anyone know around what time they receive fall shipments? 

I was in Paris last week and very tempted to pick up another pair because of the cheaper price, but couldn't find any 39's. I'll take it as a sign that the leather and I are meant to be


----------



## drati

futurewoman said:


> *maryjane* and *drati*, you guys look AMAZING!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new IM purchases - please post mod pics!!! I love all of the inspiration!
> 
> Those black dickers are so awesome, *drati* - I can't wait until the leather version is released. Does anyone know around what time they receive fall shipments?
> 
> I was in Paris last week and very tempted to pick up another pair because of the cheaper price, but couldn't find any 39's. I'll take it as a sign that the leather and I are meant to be



So which pair do you currently have? Here in the shops they have the suede and leather version. Here they only have leather in black (not in my size though). 



birkingal said:


> After seeing all these photos, I feel like I really REALLY do need a pair after all! What's the heel height of these Dicker boots?



They are about 2 1/2 inches high (or 6 cm). I don't really do heels well but can manage these fine (she says as she waves to a fellow kiwi ).


----------



## jellybebe

Ahhhh I am so late to the party. I love these boots! So am I right in that a new variation comes out every season? I am in Canada and know of a couple of stores in Toronto that may have had these boots at one point or another, but I don't think they have them anymore! Any suggestions of places I can try? I prefer Canada or the US.


----------



## futurewoman

drati said:


> So which pair do you currently have? Here in the shops they have the suede and leather version. Here they only have leather in black (not in my size though).



I have the taupe suede Dickers from this season (I have some pics posted earlier in the thread). Have you seen the black leather version, like the Laboy???


----------



## drati

futurewoman said:


> I have the taupe suede Dickers from this season (I have some pics posted earlier in the thread). Have you seen the black leather version, like the Laboy???



I have seen a black leather version, it's exactly the same design and heel (colour etc) as the suede boots but with normal black leather.

Off to look at your taupe ones now ... 

*edit*: I remember now, the taupe look fabulous on you. I think the black leather ones would look great on you too, they seem to be a bit harder to track down.


----------



## birkingal

drati said:


> So which pair do you currently have? Here in the shops they have the suede and leather version. Here they only have leather in black (not in my size though).
> 
> 
> 
> They are about 2 1/2 inches high (or 6 cm). I don't really do heels well but can manage these fine (she says as she waves to a fellow kiwi ).



*Drati* *waving furiously back*, So nice to see a Kiwi here! Thanks for the info. I'm struggling with my IM lookalike Topshop suede ankle boots. They're 3 inches high which is outside of my comfort zone. My Stuart Weitzman boots are about 2.5" and I can manage that just fine. Ahhh....why do I have such expensive taste?


----------



## drati

birkingal said:


> *Drati* *waving furiously back*, So nice to see a Kiwi here! Thanks for the info. I'm struggling with my IM lookalike Topshop suede ankle boots. They're 3 inches high which is outside of my comfort zone. My Stuart Weitzman boots are about 2.5" and I can manage that just fine. Ahhh....why do I have such expensive taste?



Tell me about it ... Before I bought the dicker boot I tried on another ankle boot that I really liked, it had an 8 or 8.5 cm heel (3.5" ?) and I could feel after just a few minutes that my back wasn't going to cope with it. So sadly I had to pass. It's amazing that just half an inch can make such a difference in how comfortable a shoe feels.

I've learnt not to compromise too much with shoes. Never end up loving the really cheap ones and they are never as comfortable as a well made pair. Of course as you probably know, selection here in Auckland is very limited ...


----------



## birkingal

drati said:


> Tell me about it ... Before I bought the dicker boot I tried on another ankle boot that I really liked, it had an 8 or 8.5 cm heel (3.5" ?) and I could feel after just a few minutes that my back wasn't going to cope with it. So sadly I had to pass. It's amazing that just half an inch can make such a difference in how comfortable a shoe feels.
> 
> I've learnt not to compromise too much with shoes. Never end up loving the really cheap ones and they are never as comfortable as a well made pair. Of course as you probably know, selection here in Auckland is very limited ...



I feel like an idiot. Each time I compromise and buy the cheaper option, I ended up forking out more. Grrrr.... I can survive short stints in my Topshop boots but nope, high heels and I will never been friends.

I was back in Auckland recently and it was a shock to my system seeing how expensive clothes and shoes are. Yup, like you've said, selection is pretty poor but ridiculously overpriced. The only thing I stock up on was Karen Walker dresses which are hard to get hold of here in the UK and expensive. Did you purchase your dicker boots in Auckland? I used to love checking out MeiMei and Adorno. I miss Auckland :cry:


----------



## drati

birkingal said:


> I feel like an idiot. Each time I compromise and buy the cheaper option, I ended up forking out more. Grrrr.... I can survive short stints in my Topshop boots but nope, high heels and I will never been friends.
> 
> I was back in Auckland recently and it was a shock to my system seeing how expensive clothes and shoes are. Yup, like you've said, selection is pretty poor but ridiculously overpriced. The only thing I stock up on was Karen Walker dresses which are hard to get hold of here in the UK and expensive. Did you purchase your dicker boots in Auckland? I used to love checking out MeiMei and Adorno. I miss Auckland :cry:



Oh yes, Mei Mei and Adorno, dangerous (and favourite) shops.  I did buy the Dicker boots from Adorno. The price was actually OK, more than in Europe but not so much. They sell on ebay for more than I paid. I don't like buying shoes online either, unless I know a brand well and know exactly what size to get. I usually wear a sz 42 but the Dicker boot fits in a 41. I wouldn't have taken that risk buying from overseas. It seems that boots are often sized more generously than normal shoes. 

I think you get used to certain shops and labels so it's always a little harder initially in a new place. I moved to Auckland in '83 and initially found it difficult to find clothes and shoes that worked for me. Now I know where to go and I love a lot of NZ labels. I find big towns overseas almost too overwhelming for shopping because there's so much choice. 

Did you move away permanently or is it your long time plan to return?


----------



## birkingal

drati said:


> Oh yes, Mei Mei and Adorno, dangerous (and favourite) shops.  I did buy the Dicker boots from Adorno. The price was actually OK, more than in Europe but not so much. They sell on ebay for more than I paid. I don't like buying shoes online either, unless I know a brand well and know exactly what size to get. I usually wear a sz 42 but the Dicker boot fits in a 41. I wouldn't have taken that risk buying from overseas. It seems that boots are often sized more generously than normal shoes.
> 
> I think you get used to certain shops and labels so it's always a little harder initially in a new place. I moved to Auckland in '83 and initially found it difficult to find clothes and shoes that worked for me. Now I know where to go and I love a lot of NZ labels. I find big towns overseas almost too overwhelming for shopping because there's so much choice.
> 
> Did you move away permanently or is it your long time plan to return?



I agree with you regarding buying shoes online. I only tend to do so IF I've worn the same design/brand for years or I'm really familiar with a specific brand. Ack, too bad Adorno didn't have any Dicker boots when I was there a few months back   Hmm....so you had to size down? For others, they had to size up. I guess it's better I try them before buying. Right...back to the drawing board. Guess, it's time for me to check out a brick and mortar store just to be sure.

I'm a lazy shopper so I tend to stick to the labels that work for me. I've worn Karen Walker for a decade and even wore one of her evening dresses which I made minor alteration as my wedding gown. I dropped a small fortune at her store earlier in the year only to find out that most of the items were on sale a few weeks later ush:

Love the city as my family's there but I love having the rest of Europe practically on my doorstep. I hope my family's not reading this :wondering  but I think I'll be ready to return somewhere within Australasia when I've done enough traveling. Whenever that's going to be......


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> I feel like an idiot. Each time I compromise and buy the cheaper option, I ended up forking out more. Grrrr.... I can survive short stints in my Topshop boots but nope, high heels and I will never been friends.



Ugh - I hear ya' . That happens to me with nearly everything. Most of the time, the original is best! Are you after taupe or black? I'll just be lucky to FIND these in Paris et alone be picky about color!


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Ugh - I hear ya' . That happens to me with nearly everything. Most of the time, the original is best! Are you after taupe or black? I'll just be lucky to FIND these in Paris et alone be picky about color!



Boy, do I know what you're saying! No one, I do mean, no one stocks my size here in the UK. I guess my only bet is Paris


----------



## tb-purselover

I can join the club! I just got my IM Dana boots. I love them and am already wearing them.


----------



## am2022

we are dana twins!!! and of course insane maryjane!  so we are triplets then!



tb-purselover said:


> I can join the club! I just got my IM Dana boots. I love them and am already wearing them.


----------



## drati

They look great on you! Congratulations.



tb-purselover said:


> I can join the club! I just got my IM Dana boots. I love them and am already wearing them.


----------



## drati

Question for those of you with the Dicker boot. I have black and taupe and want to have a rubber sole put on. Question is what colour to go for. Maybe tan for the taupe and black for the black? Or would you put a light coloured sole on both? Putting the sole on with change the look of the shoe a little so I want to make the right choice. *Help*!


----------



## tb-purselover

drati said:


> They look great on you! Congratulations.



Thanks! I love them. 

I love your Dicker boots too. I have never seen the black ones and they look awesome with the outfits you wore with them!


----------



## Greentea

drati said:


> Question for those of you with the Dicker boot. I have black and taupe and want to have a rubber sole put on. Question is what colour to go for. Maybe tan for the taupe and black for the black? Or would you put a light coloured sole on both? Putting the sole on with change the look of the shoe a little so I want to make the right choice. *Help*!



I'd do black for the black and tan for the taupe


----------



## jettsett

maybe it's just me but i decided to not put a protective sole on my dickers.  i don't know...i think it changes the look of the shoe too much.  the sole is thin and it's meant to be a low profile.  i can't imagine changing that and adding the protective sole underneath which would make the sole look twice as thick!  

these shoes are meant to be worn...and so i'll wear mine until the sole has literally melted off.  and when that happens, then it's time to buy a new pair.


----------



## Sassy

I am looking for the dickers in black, if anyone has any leads please let me know!


----------



## drati

Greentea said:


> I'd do black for the black and tan for the taupe



Thanks. I was thinking along the same lines. I'll have a look at what the cobbler has in stock and then make a call.


----------



## am2022

Call nida boutique in san francisco.
But try to subscribe to nida blogspot first as they have different sales every week.
If you don't know about the sale , they won't mention it to you.
So you have to be proactive .
Good luck!



Sassy said:


> I am looking for the dickers in black, if anyone has any leads please let me know!


----------



## drati

jettsett said:


> maybe it's just me but i decided to not put a protective sole on my dickers.  i don't know...i think it changes the look of the shoe too much.  the sole is thin and it's meant to be a low profile.  i can't imagine changing that and adding the protective sole underneath which would make the sole look twice as thick!
> 
> these shoes are meant to be worn...and so i'll wear mine until the sole has literally melted off.  and when that happens, then it's time to buy a new pair.



Good point. 

Unfortunately where I live it rains quite a bit and while I wouldn't wear these boots in the pouring rain it's very likely I'll get caught in the odd shower. I feel that the thin leather sole wouldn't cope well with water. 

I do have a few pairs of shoes made by a local shoe maker that came with just the leather sole. I have talked to the shoe maker and she does recommend having a rubber sole put on to protect the sole. She says it gives the shoe a much longer life. I've fond that adding a thin rubber sole doesn't significantly alter the look of the shoe but I totally understand that you want to stay true to the integrity of the design.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> I can join the club! I just got my IM Dana boots. I love them and am already wearing them.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks so much! I just love the funkiness of them.


----------



## drati

Sorry, double post.


----------



## luv2bme20_03

does anyone know where i can buy the taupe dicker boot? either online, or have it shipped


----------



## ShoeLover

Finally took pics of my dicker boots. They're so comfortable!





And cute


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Looks awesome. I wanted to wear mine today but it was raining. BTW what year is your bal city bag? I love how the hardware is so bright looking - usually the oldies are like that.


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks! I actually sprayed mine with the apple rain protector just in case. My bal is 07' and I love her to death!


----------



## futurewoman

ShoeLover, you look fantastic! (We are bag and shoe twins )


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thank you!!!


----------



## Greentea

Love, love, love the boots and the way you styled them! I'm dreaming up all kinds of outfits for when I get mine. If Paris does not work out, I'll pursue other options in the states - but would really love to take advantage of that VAT refund.


----------



## beauxgoris

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks! I actually sprayed mine with the apple rain protector just in case. My bal is 07' and I love her to death!



I sprayed my dickers too. I want them to last as long as possible!


----------



## drati

*ShoeLover*, the taupe dickers look awesome on you. Love them and love how you pair them with dark denim, black shirt and the most gorgeous black city. (Now, was that a re-dyed one or do you have one of those rare 07 black bals that haven't faded?)


----------



## drati

Wore my taupe Dickers today.


----------



## Greentea

^ fab!


----------



## ShoeLover

drati said:


> *ShoeLover*, the taupe dickers look awesome on you. Love them and love how you pair them with dark denim, black shirt and the most gorgeous black city. (Now, was that a re-dyed one or do you have one of those rare 07 black bals that haven't faded?)


Thanks *drati*! You look lovely with your shirt dress too! 
And no, I wasn't that lucky! I did get one of those that turned green, but I dyed it and it still looks great: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...e-made-me-do-dyeing-my-black-city-347524.html
*Greentea-thanks.* I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## tb-purselover

*ShoeLover* and *drati* you both look fab! I need to stop visiting this thread. You all are making it very hard for me to be good and wait until next season or Fall/Winter!


----------



## drati

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks *drati*! You look lovely with your shirt dress too!
> And no, I wasn't that lucky! I did get one of those that turned green, but I dyed it and it still looks great: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...e-made-me-do-dyeing-my-black-city-347524.html
> *Greentea-thanks.* I hope you get yours soon!



Ah, yes, I remember now. It just looks stunning, great job. I was tempted to try this on my 09 black part time but in the end chickened out and replaced her instead. But your city is just delicious, perfect.

Please post more pics of your boots, you look so great with them!


----------



## drati

Thanks Greentea, ShoeLover and tb. 

I was told today that there's a different style boot coming out next season as well as the Dicker. This boot is a little lower but still has a stacked wooden heel and it has an elasticated area around the ankle. The SA told me the overall look is similar to the Dicker but a bit simpler in style (no patterns on it etc). Sounds very nice.


----------



## lulu1982

I am obsessed with these boots! I have a question, I want to purchase a pair but have no idea what size to order. I have read they run a bit small. I'm a size 6.5-7, do you think a 37 would be ok?


Thanks


----------



## ShoeLover

^^I am also a US size 7 and the 37 are perfect!!! I think the boots from the previous season ran small, but this season, they are pretty true to size.


----------



## drati

I agree with shoe lover, they run pretty true to size. I'm usually a 42 but can fit the 41 in these boots (probably not with thick socks though). I'd order your normal size.


----------



## lulu1982

Thanks for all your help.


I'll post pictures when I get them


----------



## chantal

I just bought them in miel! I can't wait for them to arrive. 

Does anyone have these boots in more than one colour? I am so tempted to pick up black too!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

aaw where´d you get them`I´m looking all over the place for the dicker but they sold out everywhere!


ShoeLover said:


> Finally took pics of my dicker boots. They're so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cute


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^eBay! I know! I literally searched for them everywhere! Here in the US, called a couple of places in Canada. emailed Amsterdam (with no response), etc.
I was also on the NY boutique waiting list because they said they'd get another shipment, but never heard anything from them. Maybe you could call and ask.
Good luck!


----------



## jellybebe

I have the opportunity to buy sz 40 in black or miel. I sort of wanted taupe more but oddly I was drawn to the miel Topshop version first, so maybe I should get the miel? Also I am not sure what season they are from so don't know if I am 39 or 40. Any advice for colour and sizing?


----------



## tb-purselover

drati said:


> I was told today that there's a different style boot coming out next season as well as the Dicker. This boot is a little lower but still has a stacked wooden heel and it has an elasticated area around the ankle. The SA told me the overall look is similar to the Dicker but a bit simpler in style (no patterns on it etc). Sounds very nice.



Ooo,this sounds interesting! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## am2022

I have them in black and taupe..sueded marant original version.


THen 2 other lookalikes in honey and black leather ( one is joie and the other is h by hudson)

Isabel marant will come out with the leather version come fall!

They are my workhorse boots - usually the duplicates when its raining though!



chantal said:


> I just bought them in miel! I can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> Does anyone have these boots in more than one colour? I am so tempted to pick up black too!


----------



## drati

Yep, I've got black and taupe. Tried both, found it hard to decide, chose black, then went back a few days later and got taupe too. So glad I did as the look is quite different. I love both and know that I will wear them heaps.

*amacasa*, one of our local boutiques that stocks this style has decided to no longer order the leather version. Apparently the suede sells much better than the leather. I can see why, I think this boot looks fantastic in suede. I wasn't so in love with the leather version but it wasn't available in my size anyway so never got to try it. Just saw it in another size.


----------



## chantal

jellybebe said:


> I have the opportunity to buy sz 40 in black or miel. I sort of wanted taupe more but oddly I was drawn to the miel Topshop version first, so maybe I should get the miel? Also I am not sure what season they are from so don't know if I am 39 or 40. Any advice for colour and sizing?



Are they from a Canadian store? If so and if you don't want to black, would you be able to PM me I think I would like to buy them! 

I was going to buy them from the USA but this could save me on duty!


----------



## chantal

I think I might buy the black too! 

Anyone know any Canadian stores? It'd be nice to save on duty!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

jellybebe said:


> I have the opportunity to buy sz 40 in black or miel. I sort of wanted taupe more but oddly I was drawn to the miel Topshop version first, so maybe I should get the miel? Also I am not sure what season they are from so don't know if I am 39 or 40. Any advice for colour and sizing?




I have the oppurtunity to buy the miel but want the taupe and/or black ones. Im a size 40 usually but thought I needed a 41 in these, butnow Im confused

I wish I would find them in taupe!


----------



## wildfriend

I received my taupe boots in a size 40, and they are amazing, but now I am doubting the sizing (as history repeats itself from earlier in the thread!). 

I was pretty sure I wanted to be able to wear regular socks with them instead of thin/barefoot, and I am a solid size 9, sometimes veering a bit up if any case, hardly ever down. And I didn't have a choice on trying a 39, as the 40 was all that was left. If I add an insole, it definitely feels better, but I wish I could just try on a 39 in any color to make sure. Curses!


----------



## chantal

wildfriend said:


> I received my taupe boots in a size 40, and they are amazing, but now I am doubting the sizing (as history repeats itself from earlier in the thread!).
> 
> I was pretty sure I wanted to be able to wear regular socks with them instead of thin/barefoot, and I am a solid size 9, sometimes veering a bit up if any case, hardly ever down. And I didn't have a choice on trying a 39, as the 40 was all that was left. If I add an insole, it definitely feels better, but I wish I could just try on a 39 in any color to make sure. Curses!



I'm so jealous! Ahhhh! I wish I could track down the taupe in a 40! 

Hopefully you can make them work, and if not I am sure you will have no problems selling them.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

wildfriend said:


> I received my taupe boots in a size 40, and they are amazing, but now I am doubting the sizing (as history repeats itself from earlier in the thread!).
> 
> I was pretty sure I wanted to be able to wear regular socks with them instead of thin/barefoot, and I am a solid size 9, sometimes veering a bit up if any case, hardly ever down. And I didn't have a choice on trying a 39, as the 40 was all that was left. If I add an insole, it definitely feels better, but I wish I could just try on a 39 in any color to make sure. Curses!




there´s one pair on ebay.com size 39


----------



## drati

Cool picture from Paris (not mine):


----------



## delmilano

^^love this pic drati, a cool pic indeed. i love the anthra suede dickers, hope isabel marant will reissue this combo next season. or another shade of grey.


----------



## chantal

What an amazing shot!  

I actually feeling better about purchasing miel now, they look so lovely there!

And I second the hope for grey!


----------



## chantal

.


----------



## beauxgoris

Thanks for posting that photo *drati* - so cool!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

why can´t I see the photo?


----------



## kdo

^ me neither


----------



## drati

Sorry the pic isn't showing up for you, it works fine for me.

You can find it on this blog, just scroll down and hopefully you'll see it. Good blog too!

http://www.deadfleurette.com/2011_02_01_archive.html


----------



## Advo

Can anyone tell me which colour these are? 








I've pretty much given up trying to find them this season, and I'm just hoping to get them next season instead. But first, I need to decide on colour anyway. 

Also, can anyone help with retailers in Europe? I should probably start getting my name on some waitlists, eh? 

Edit:
I can't get the annoying picture to work, but the link is correct


----------



## drati

Can't see your pic. Try inserting as a linked file or an image file.


----------



## ShoeLover

****Ladies: I just got a call from the IM NY boutique! They got another shipment. I was on the waiting list for the 37 taupe and I didn't get them because I already have them. Give them a call pronto because they did not get that many! Hurry!!!


----------



## chantal

ShoeLover said:


> ****Ladies: I just got a call from the IM NY boutique! They got another shipment. I was on the waiting list for the 37 taupe and I didn't get them because I already have them. Give them a call pronto because they did not get that many! Hurry!!!



Ughhh!!!! They don't ship to Canada. Musst find someone with a US addresss!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Ugh, so close to caving...


----------



## lulu1982

is the name of the store called IM NY Boutique? I can't find anything by that name. Thanks


----------



## lulu1982

sorry for the stupid question. Its late at night. I just realized its the Isabel Marant Store in NYC


----------



## Advo

I'm not sure what went wrong with the picture, so here's a different one:






Is it Miel, Taupe or something third? 

Btw, I emailed The Shop at Bluebird and they said they were getting another shipment of Dickers in June!  Question, has anyone bought from them before? Are their prices a lot higher than "normal" IM? Because I was going to buy a Carven dress from them, but it was £100 more expensive than from other retailers.


----------



## Greentea

This is the taupe


----------



## Advo

^Thank you so much for answering!  I've noticed that most seem to buy it - is it more versatile than miel (tan?)?


----------



## Greentea

^ I prefer taupe to miel because I love the gray undertone of taupe (I wear a lot of gray)


----------



## beauxgoris

Yes: taupe. These are the ones I have.


----------



## Advo

Okay, again, thanks for the replies! I have more questions, I hope you won't find it tedious :shame:. I'm seriously considering the Dickers but they will be my first pair of really expensive shoes so I'm a little uncertain. 

Can any tell me a little bit about the price? Since they are pretty much out of stock and when I email people (retailers) about price they are so vague about it. I just don't want to end up paying more than necessary, since I'm waiting for the shops to restock anyway.


----------



## chantal

They are $560USD.


----------



## Advo

^Thanks! Anyone has prices in &#8364; and £?


----------



## Greentea

^ I think 360 Euros


----------



## Advo

Thanks


----------



## -blank

I have a feeling I paid about £375  - Selfridges


----------



## futurewoman

A couple of celebrity Dickers spottings (both courtesy of JustJared.com):


Katie Holmes





Anna Paquin


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

futurewoman said:


> A couple of celebrity Dickers spottings (both courtesy of JustJared.com):
> 
> 
> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 1380148
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Paquin
> 
> View attachment 1380147


  ugh

Katie can´t wear them


----------



## jettsett

Advo said:


> ^Thanks! Anyone has prices in  and £?



335 euros.  you can ask for a VAT refund on top of that...so it should be less.  i will be in paris tomorrow and can check stock for you ladies if anyone wants to know.  but they don't ship...you gotta come to france to get them!!


----------



## kdo

^ Hmmmm, nice excuse to go to Paris!


----------



## chantal

Miel looks so.... YELLOW in Katie's picture. 

I still want black. I bought Miel and Taupe though. So I think it might be awhile...? 

I dunno if I should keep both, lol.


----------



## AriB

Hi everyone I am having the hardest time picking a color so any help would be so helpful Thanks


----------



## beauxgoris

^^They're pretty close. I would keep taupe and black.


----------



## Advo

jettsett said:


> 335 euros.  you can ask for a VAT refund on top of that...so it should be less.  i will be in paris tomorrow and can check stock for you ladies if anyone wants to know.  but they don't ship...you gotta come to france to get them!!



Thanks. No VAT refunds within EU as far as I know though. But it doesn't matter anymore because I won a pair for &#8364;330 on ebay!  Since the stores in Paris don't ship anyways, that would not have been an option because I just don't have time to jet to Paris atm .


----------



## tb-purselover

Which colors are you considering?


----------



## AriB

Hi 
First I was thinking kaki but I have a few pairs of her boots in that color family 
So now it's down to the navy or black  
thanks


----------



## tb-purselover

I love the Kaki color the best but if you have a lot of her boots in that color then of course you shouldn't get another pair in kaki.

I love the Navy too, but it depends on what colors you wear most. What colors do you lean towards in your wardrobe?

If you wear a lot of blue jeans then navy isn't the best choice. Then I would go with black. But if you wear grays, blacks, white, tan, purple/violet, mauve, pink then navy would be interesting and unique. Navy would also go with Autume colors like olive green and browns, etc.

Black would be the most versatile but not as unique, imo.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I ust bought my first pair!! I´m so excited. the colout is greyish black..paid &#8364;400 for them so a little more than they are in stores...


----------



## chantal

My pair in Miel arrived.  They are so cute! It's been raining so I haven't had a chance to wear them. The 40 fits perfect as I thought it would. I almost always wear a 40, only a few times I've bought a 39.

I can't wait for taupe to arrive! 

I decided I am going to wait for another dark colour (Perhaps grey? I prefer the black in the past with the darker heel.) Or perhaps just buy the Acne Pistols or Rachel Comey boots in black. 

Thanks for all the help and advice ladies!


----------



## chantal

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> I ust bought my first pair!! I´m so excited. the colout is greyish black..paid 400 for them so a little more than they are in stores...



So jealous!


----------



## lulu1982

Hey,


my shoe size is 7.5, do you guys think I could buy a 39 and put an insole in? Or would it be too big? I'm desperate for these shoes


----------



## beauxgoris

lulu1982 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> my shoe size is 7.5, do you guys think I could buy a 39 and put an insole in? Or would it be too big? I'm desperate for these shoes



I'm a 7.5 - 8 and I have the dickers in size 38.


----------



## lulu1982

I wish I could find a 38. I'm debating a 39 cause I'm so desperate. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^It will be too big.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

chantal said:


> So jealous!




 can´t wait for them to aarive..I hope the 40 fits?!?!


----------



## chantal

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> can´t wait for them to aarive..I hope the 40 fits?!?!



I hope so to!  That's such a lovely colour!


----------



## SohoChic

I have the Dicker boots as well and love them.  My next IM shoe I'm dying to get is the Perkins sneaker.  I'm looking for a Black and White pair (i know wrong season).  Has anyone see them anywhere ?  I would need a 40 or 41.


----------



## am2022

wow..  a lot of IM dicker owners...   
We want pics ladies!


----------



## Bobs

I am considering buying the Miel / Honey but I would prefer Taupe. 

They look very yellow in the photos though. Any thoughts? Desperately seeking a second opinion. 

Shops have told me they will return next season in suede in Taupe and Black from June / July!! Should I wait?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I'd wait for the color I really want!


----------



## am2022

i would hold off for now and wait for the taupe.

agree that the miel is too yellow!

good luck!



Bobs said:


> I am considering buying the Miel / Honey but I would prefer Taupe.
> 
> They look very yellow in the photos though. Any thoughts? Desperately seeking a second opinion.
> 
> Shops have told me they will return next season in suede in Taupe and Black from June / July!! Should I wait?


----------



## Advo

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I'd wait for the color I really want!



Agree. The boots aren't exactly cheap and if you compromise you'll probably just regret it or want to buy the ones you really want later anyway.


----------



## Bobs

Thanks ladies!

Good advice from everyone - I'm going to hold off and wait for the Taupe to come back in ... it's only a few months.


----------



## chantal

I have been wearing my Miel and I am so in love. 

I just thought I'd post these since I haven't seen them here yet! Caroline from Caroline's Mode has them in Miel. See, its truly beautiful colour! Still looking forward to Taupe arriving. Almost here!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

the pics don´t show 


chantal said:


> I have been wearing my Miel and I am so in love.
> 
> I just thought I'd post these since I haven't seen them here yet! Caroline from Caroline's Mode has them in Miel. See, its truly beautiful colour! Still looking forward to Taupe arriving. Almost here!


----------



## chantal




----------



## AriB

tb-purselover said:


> I love the Kaki color the best but if you have a lot of her boots in that color then of course you shouldn't get another pair in kaki.
> 
> I love the Navy too, but it depends on what colors you wear most. What colors do you lean towards in your wardrobe?
> 
> If you wear a lot of blue jeans then navy isn't the best choice. Then I would go with black. But if you wear grays, blacks, white, tan, purple/violet, mauve, pink then navy would be interesting and unique. Navy would also go with Autume colors like olive green and browns, etc.
> 
> Black would be the most versatile but not as unique, imo.


Hi I am so sorry I did not see your answer until just now ! Thank you for the advice 
I think I am leaning towards the Navy since they are darker then they look on the runway .I think they will be cool with most jeans . You'r so on point the black is very stark , and 
the kaki well Love it also but I have the chain boot in tan and the fringe boot from last season in tan suede and also the camo boot . IDk getting both is crazy right ????
Thanks


----------



## chantal

Another one! 






She had a video which she is wearing them too.


----------



## tb-purselover

She is also wearing the Isabel Marant Richie pull-over in ecru! Her jacket is IM too. 

It works so well with her dickers.




chantal said:


> Another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a video which she is wearing them too.


----------



## tb-purselover

AriB said:


> Hi I am so sorry I did not see your answer until just now ! Thank you for the advice
> I think I am leaning towards the Navy since they are darker then they look on the runway .I think they will be cool with most jeans . You'r so on point the black is very stark , and
> the kaki well Love it also but I have the chain boot in tan and the fringe boot from last season in tan suede and also the camo boot . IDk getting both is crazy right ????
> Thanks



I think Navy would be really nice! I have seen a lot of pics of them, they are nice and dark and would go with a lot. I think you can't go wrong!

Oh, I'm so drooling over all the IM boots you have! I absolutely love the camo boot! The tan with fringe is really nice too. I don't think it is crazy, but I think it would be awesome to have the Navy ones because they would be a different color and add more variety = more cool outfits you can achieve.

I especially love the Navy with the rest of the 2011 s/s collection! A unique twist compared to the black.


----------



## AriB

So I will survive without the kaki lol


----------



## tb-purselover

Wait for Khaki to go on sale! 

Get it then heehee.


----------



## AriB

Oh that would be the best ! If you ever see them let me know ! Anything you need me to keep a eye out for ?


----------



## silverfern

Not Dickers/Laboy/Lacow  but thought I'd share my two past seasons pairs of IM suede boots that I scored off ebay. They have a slightly more pointed toe and a higher heel but are still super comfy to walk in. Love them both!


----------



## Greentea

^ fierce!!


----------



## tb-purselover

I will! I will let you know if I find it on sale. I'm heading up to a small boutique this week. There isn't anything on sale in the S/S '11 right now, but maybe in the future.

I'm really trying to be good right now at least for the next 4 months lol. But it is super hard. But if I fall in love for anything at the boutique, and they don't have my size, I'll let you know!


----------



## AriB

I am a size 7  what are u xx


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm a sz 7 too. I will keep a lookout when I go tomorrow !


----------



## angelastoel

I was wondering, last time the Dicker boots came in at my boutique they didn't ordered my size, because last year boots were very small, they told me they would have a new shipment in a few months, has anybody heard already if the Dicker boots will come in again and if so, when it will be.
I have so many great outfits in my head with these boots and can't wait to find them!


----------



## AriB

Thank you


----------



## tb-purselover

^^Sometime in June/July I think I remember.


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi, I just got back. They only ordered the boot in black! So, no luck in either Navy or Khaki. I asked if they would be getting another order but the SA didn't know. She is going to ask and find out for me. Will let you know when I find out!


----------



## AriB

tb-purselover said:


> Hi, I just got back. They only ordered the boot in black! So, no luck in either Navy or Khaki. I asked if they would be getting another order but the SA didn't know. She is going to ask and find out for me. Will let you know when I find out!


What store did you go to ? What did you think about the black in person 
Did you buy anything x


----------



## AriB

silverfern said:


> Not Dickers/Laboy/Lacow  but thought I'd share my two past seasons pairs of IM suede boots that I scored off ebay. They have a slightly more pointed toe and a higher heel but are still super comfy to walk in. Love them both!


Hi I love the higher heal ! They are SO Good !


----------



## tb-purselover

Um I bought stuff lol. WAYYYY too much stuff. It was Nida in SF. I wanted the Lemmon Dress in Fushia/purple, but they only had the black so I didn't get it. If you are interested, contact them. They have a sz 2 and 0.

The black Franklin didn't do it for me. I really love the Navy in pics or the Khaki. The SA was really disappointed too that they only got the black. 

I purchased the Pliro stripped cropped pants, the Richie pull-over in ecru and the Dilip ruffled tulle and stretch-lace mini skirt. I sort of went overboard because only 2 weeks ago I bought the Dana boots.

I'm drooling over the Fushsia Lemmon dress and want a July jacket too. But I need to hold off on those for a bit lol.


----------



## AriB

Hey
I have a store credit there ! Long story I got something I did not like and now whatever I order is final sale :-x being I am in NY it's kinda hard .I thought they ordered the Navy also? Sounds like you got beautiful things ,love the richie I brought it in the red ,navy color way .love the piro pant I got the black version. ? Glad you had a nice shopping day xx
Omg I know the Dana ! What color did you get ? I have the camo version with the buckles


----------



## tb-purselover

Seriously?! Anything you get there is now final sale? No fair! That is the only thing I hate about them. Their almost non-existent return policy.

Hmm, the SA said they only had the black. Maybe she was incorrect? Now I am going to call again tomorrow and ask . I really think you should go with the Navy, it would be such a nice twist!

I had a wonderful shopping day, thanks ! I bought the pliro pants in the black stripe. I absolutely love them. I wish I had more time to spend there. I felt rushed because I had to get back home. So I only had an hour to try on stuff and choose. 

I have the Dana fringe version in gray with the black tassels! They are the most fun and interesting boots I have. I get so many compliments when I wear them! I love them because they make me look fashion forward without trying lol.







Are you planning on getting anymore things from this season? Have you decided on the Franklin boot? Is there any way for you to go see it in person? I think if you did see the black in person you would prefer the Navy or Khaki!


----------



## drati

silverfern said:


> Not Dickers/Laboy/Lacow  but thought I'd share my two past seasons pairs of IM suede boots that I scored off ebay. They have a slightly more pointed toe and a higher heel but are still super comfy to walk in. Love them both!



Love your boots *Silverfern*, great find. Would love some action pics.


----------



## silverfern

Thanks ladies - "D" I'll work on some mod pics for you asap


----------



## drati

silverfern said:


> Thanks ladies - "D" I'll work on some mod pics for you asap



Looking forward to it.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

my shoes arrived!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I´m so excited!!! 

Without further ado

Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Charcoal ( I guess)


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice!!! I would love a pair of dockers in a gray like these. I hope they come out with a nice gray in the Falll! Congrats!


----------



## am2022

Wow!  lovely color!  modelling pics please!




ShoesOnMyMind said:


> my shoes arrived!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I´m so excited!!!
> 
> Without further ado
> 
> Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Charcoal ( I guess)


----------



## AriB

tb-purselover said:


> Seriously?! Anything you get there is now final sale? No fair! That is the only thing I hate about them. Their almost non-existent return policy.
> 
> Hmm, the SA said they only had the black. Maybe she was incorrect? Now I am going to call again tomorrow and ask . I really think you should go with the Navy, it would be such a nice twist!
> 
> I had a wonderful shopping day, thanks ! I bought the pliro pants in the black stripe. I absolutely love them. I wish I had more time to spend there. I felt rushed because I had to get back home. So I only had an hour to try on stuff and choose.
> 
> I have the Dana fringe version in gray with the black tassels! They are the most fun and interesting boots I have. I get so many compliments when I wear them! I love them because they make me look fashion forward without trying lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning on getting anymore things from this season? Have you decided on the Franklin boot? Is there any way for you to go see it in person? I think if you did see the black in person you would prefer the Navy or Khaki!


I Love the boots they are so amazing ! I have a few things from this season the miro pant ( black version of your striped ) blazer with leather trim, few etoil tops , few main line tops. The Gwen pump  so this is the deal if u buy something and return it then the next time u use the store credit it's final sale , same thing ay the IM store it's kinda crazy IMO
XS


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi, how comfortable are the Gwen pumps?  And did you get them in the natural/black, or black/black?  I have been eyeing them for a while...  thanks!


----------



## chantal

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> my shoes arrived!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I´m so excited!!!
> 
> Without further ado
> 
> Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Charcoal ( I guess)



 I'm so jealous! They are beautiful, I am sure you will gets lots of wear out of them.

I was secretly hoping they wouldn't fit. ()


----------



## chantal

Oh and ladies, my taupe arrived.   I actually love miel more! I am keeping both, I think they both have their place in my wardrobe. 

Here is a little shout out to the under-rated miel! And check out Caroline's Mode if you want to see more cute pics of miel.


----------



## Straight-Laced

from carolinesmode  

*Chantal* congrats on both pairs of Dickers!!!
l like the miel too - the shade warms up lots of outfits whereas the taupe is a very cool tone.
I really regret not getting a miel pair when I could


----------



## am2022

SL!!!!

so happy to see you again!!!

and look at the pic you posted... is that the fab givenchy studded jacket from 2 seasons ago???

i searched and searched for that and ive given up on it..
must you remind me how fab it looks?

but the studded burberry jacket right now seems prettier!!!
good to see you again!



Straight-Laced said:


> from carolinesmode
> 
> *Chantal* congrats on both pairs of Dickers!!!
> l like the miel too - the shade warms up lots of outfits whereas the taupe is a very cool tone.
> I really regret not getting a miel pair when I could


----------



## Straight-Laced

hey *amacasa*!!!! :salute:

Yup, givenchy jacket, Celine box bag and IM boots  
ITA, current season Burberry studded jackets are at least twice as nice as impossible to get past season Givenchy jackets


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

tb-purselover said:


> Nice!!! I would love a pair of dockers in a gray like these. I hope they come out with a nice gray in the Falll! Congrats!


thank u!


amacasa said:


> Wow!  lovely color!  modelling pics please!


thank you sweets, will do!


chantal said:


> I'm so jealous! They are beautiful, I am sure you will gets lots of wear out of them.
> 
> I was secretly hoping they wouldn't fit. ()



loool chantal..thank youuu! well I must admit they are a little snug but I love them very much. I´m still looking for the taupe one though


----------



## drati

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> my shoes arrived!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I´m so excited!!!
> 
> Without further ado
> 
> Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Charcoal ( I guess)



Love the charcoal. Great find, congrats.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I agree! Now, we only need modeling pics! lol! No, seriously, we do love modeling pics!


----------



## AriB

Hi
Natural and black  very comfortable I really love them .I wasn't sure at first about the ankle strap but it's very flattering


----------



## chantal

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> loool chantal..thank youuu! well I must admit they are a little snug but I love them very much. I´m still looking for the taupe one though



I found that when I first put them on and then they just mould to your feet.  Seriously these boots get better with every wear. They are one of those boots that actually look very nice well worn in too!


----------



## chantal




----------



## gbg

Hi everyone. I have been on the look out for the IM dickers boots for a while. I am normally a size 8/38 but in boots I found myself often needing to go down one size when it is a heel (I think the curve of the foot make it need less space in shoes with a little heel). I cannot stand boots being roomy. I want them really snug and will only wear them with very thin stockings or barefoot so thinking of ordering a 37 but need the experts advice first.

I hope that you can help me if you have a pair of 37 in taupe. 
1. Would you mind please posting some pictures on them (so I can with my eye get a feeling how big they are).

2. If anyone with a 37 could measure their foot and the insole measurment of the boot that would also be appreciated. 

I also noticed that ebay have a lot more expensive prices than shops selling them. Where would you recommend I get my boots from. I live in Australia.
cheers,
Karin


----------



## zzhoneybee

I got them!  Should have them by next week- hooray!

An SA @ Satine boutique in LA clarified for me yesterday that there are two versions of these pumps: the Gava pumps (on Net-a-porter.com) with a higher heel, and the Gwen pump, with a lower heel.  She said that the Gwens are very comfortable to walk in.


----------



## zzhoneybee

OH, and I received the Khaki boots today- they are GORGEOUS!  I have officially been bitten by the Isabel Marant bug... once I bought the striped jeans, I was on to the pink jeans, Boris top, Danel dress, boots... and now the pumps... she has created a monster!!  All of her pieces are so beautiful.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay, congrats! I know what you mean: bitten by the IM bug. I too have been bitten. Her clothing is just so easy to wear, mix and match, and is so stylish. When i wear it, it looks like i tried when i didn't . It is hard not to want the everything!




zzhoneybee said:


> OH, and I received the Khaki boots today- they are GORGEOUS!  I have officially been bitten by the Isabel Marant bug... once I bought the striped jeans, I was on to the pink jeans, Boris top, Danel dress, boots... and now the pumps... she has created a monster!!  All of her pieces are so beautiful.


----------



## LVNACo

I've been looking like crazy for the IM Dicker boots & can't find them anywhere! I live in San Antonio TX, size 37. Any color will do. 
Does anyone knows where to get them???
Thanks a lot!


----------



## am2022

Chantal - what a great photo... love it!
the boots - a classic!

Is that a celine box that i see?  or a clemence?
we need other views of the bag!!!



chantal said:


>


----------



## chantal

amacasa said:


> Chantal - what a great photo... love it!
> the boots - a classic!
> 
> Is that a celine box that i see?  or a clemence?
> we need other views of the bag!!!



I checked and it's a Celine. -sigh- I'm so jealous!


----------



## zjajkj

It is very pretty


----------



## mandicakes

OMG!  What an amazing group of items!  So jealous!

I'm from Australia and have recently been biten by the Isabel Marant bug in a bad way.  I've been scouring the internet for hours searching for stores that stock Isabel Marant and realising that when you see something you like, you basically have to buy it on the spot before it sells out!  It's insane the buzz around this designer.

I was lucky enough to get the pliro pants, white miro pants and the black jane jacket.  Totally to die for!  Can anyone recommend where I can get the 'Gava' pumps from (higher heeled version of the 'Gwen' with the wrapped leather)?  I found them at netaporter but they've sold out :cry:  I'm devastated!

I've found online sales at netaporter, the new guard, mrsh, and morgan claire.  Are there any others that are recommended or great stores that I can contact to purchase directly?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Isabelfan

If anyone can help, how different is the miel from the taupe for the IM dicker boots? Thanks


----------



## Advo

^I think it's more yellow whereas the taupe is more grey


----------



## zzhoneybee

mandicakes said:


> OMG!  What an amazing group of items!  So jealous!
> 
> I'm from Australia and have recently been biten by the Isabel Marant bug in a bad way.  I've been scouring the internet for hours searching for stores that stock Isabel Marant and realising that when you see something you like, you basically have to buy it on the spot before it sells out!  It's insane the buzz around this designer.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get the pliro pants, white miro pants and the black jane jacket.  Totally to die for!  Can anyone recommend where I can get the 'Gava' pumps from (higher heeled version of the 'Gwen' with the wrapped leather)?  I found them at netaporter but they've sold out :cry:  I'm devastated!
> 
> I've found online sales at netaporter, the new guard, mrsh, and morgan claire.  Are there any others that are recommended or great stores that I can contact to purchase directly?
> 
> Thanks for your help




Hi!

I have had great customer service from both Satine Boutique in Los Angeles and Nida in San Francisco.  I think Metier and Elizabeth Charles in San Francisco also carry Isabel Marant, as well as Barneys.  Only problem with Nida is that they only offer a 1 time store credit.


----------



## beauxgoris

So I bought the Joe's Jeans version - but alas found my Dickers a week later! Oh well. Don't know what I'll do with a dupe pair, but maybe by this fall or winter I'll have worn through my Dickers (doubtful). I'd love to find the all leather version of the dickers!


----------



## mandicakes

Thanks so much. I'll check the stores out


----------



## Isabelfan

chantal said:


>



is this miel? it's gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

^ that is taupe.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That's Caroline (http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/) so I think it's the miel. But they do look like taupe in that picture.


----------



## chantal

Isabelfan said:


> is this miel? it's gorgeous!



It is miel. She only owns miel. Go ton her site to see her wear them more.


----------



## chantal

Isabelfan said:


> If anyone can help, how different is the miel from the taupe for the IM dicker boots? Thanks



I own both.  I'll take some pics.


----------



## chantal

Okay, for me I wear miel far more... Taupe is grey but it definitely has some green undertones. It can look very green at times.You can see how green it looks in these photos.




More: HERE (Please note this is not me, or my blog.)

Miel is a traditional suede colour in my mind. It can however appear very yellow.




You can see that HERE (Again not my blog, not my store.)

Suede does get dirty. I have sprayed mine with and they do dull with time..


----------



## chantal

MY PHOTOS.

I can take more later. Did these quickly.... I think Miel is a more spring/summer colour over Taupe.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I die!!! Thanks for the pictures *chantal*!!!


----------



## Isabelfan

chantal said:


> MY PHOTOS.
> 
> I can take more later. Did these quickly.... I think Miel is a more spring/summer colour over Taupe.



These are fantastic!! Explains everything. Thanks SO much for clarifying!


----------



## Greentea

Oh wow! Your pics make miel look so much less yellow! Beautiful!


----------



## Greentea

What kind of socks is everyone wearing with these?


----------



## chantal

Oh and here are some more photos from a ebay auction that made me decide I liked 'Miel'.


















NOT MY PHOTOS.


----------



## chantal

Oh and this girl also had nice photos of the boots. 

Photos from sixfeetfromtheedge.com












NOT ME, NOT MY PHOTOS


----------



## beauxgoris

Isabelfan said:


> is this miel? it's gorgeous!



This is taupe.


----------



## mandicakes

Does anyone know where I can find the 'Miro' black denim cropped jean in a size 0? They have sold out on Netaporter. Thanks


----------



## chantal

beauxgoris said:


> This is taupe.



It's not it is miel. Caroline only owns miel.


----------



## chantal

The last one is my favourite.


----------



## Isabelfan

chantal said:


> The last one is my favourite.



Miel is really pretty! Thanks for sharing all the photos... Especially your own. Is miel a newer color?


----------



## Advo

Thank you so much for Miel vs. taupe! They look less yellow than I thought. I love my taupes, so I might think about getting Miel later.

Here are my taupe


----------



## am2022

beaux, like you i also have an older joe's boots...
its in the miel- like color...
its so worn already even through the rain...

so, i think the joes are good to wear as your all weather type boot to protect your marant!!!



beauxgoris said:


> So I bought the Joe's Jeans version - but alas found my Dickers a week later! Oh well. Don't know what I'll do with a dupe pair, but maybe by this fall or winter I'll have worn through my Dickers (doubtful). I'd love to find the all leather version of the dickers!


----------



## beauxgoris

amacasa said:


> beaux, like you i also have an older joe's boots...
> its in the miel- like color...
> its so worn already even through the rain...
> 
> so, i think the joes are good to wear as your all weather type boot to protect your marant!!!



OOoh! Good tip! I never even thought of that! Do your joe's look good "broken in" - for some reason I thought they might look even better roughed up a bit.


----------



## chanel traveler

hi girls, 

i'm new to posting on this forum. i was wondering where everyone are buying their dicker boots??? i've been calling all the stores and they're sold out everywhere! i'm desperately looking for a taupe or meil in size 37. please help!!! :cry:


----------



## charlieb

chanel traveler said:


> hi girls,
> 
> i'm new to posting on this forum. i was wondering where everyone are buying their dicker boots??? i've been calling all the stores and they're sold out everywhere! i'm desperately looking for a taupe or meil in size 37. please help!!! :cry:



Hi Chanel Traveler,

They are really hard to find, and most shops have waiting lists.  Your best bet if you want them fast is ebay.  You might have to pay a bit more, but I think there is a pair there now.

http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women...marant&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283

Good Luck!


----------



## twiddledeb

Has anybody heard of the dickers coming in other colours besides Taupe, Noir and Miel?
Thank you!


----------



## deathandtaxes

Are the Joe's Roman boot still available? Interested in a 38.


----------



## KristyDarling

Can anyone comment on the fit of the Franklin boot, especially on the width? I know they're quite pointy. Is sad because I have wider feet but am dying for a pair in black or khaki!


----------



## Isabelfan

twiddledeb said:


> Has anybody heard of the dickers coming in other colours besides Taupe, Noir and Miel?
> Thank you!



I heard they are going to be in grey, kaki (not sure if this is taupe) and black. Grey should be really nice!


----------



## beauxgoris

deathandtaxes said:


> Are the Joe's Roman boot still available? Interested in a 38.



I believe they are currently sold out. Maybe they'll bring them back in f/w '11 though.


----------



## Bobs

Dickers will also be back in chocolate brown suede.  And there's another boot expected which will have a slightly lower heel with elasticated sides that you pull on.

Bobs



Isabelfan said:


> I heard they are going to be in grey, kaki (not sure if this is taupe) and black. Grey should be really nice!


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> Can anyone comment on the fit of the Franklin boot, especially on the width? I know they're quite pointy. Is sad because I have wider feet but am dying for a pair in black or khaki!



I'm here to answer my own question, now that I have finally purchased these boots.  I finally tried a pair on (black) in my regular size and they actually do "give" to accommodate wider feet. They're 4" high but somehow still fairly comfortable! 

2 observations: 
* they look SO much cooler scrunched down rather than pulled up. 
* From a little further away they look like suede and not canvas....which means, after I scotch-guard them, I can wear them year-round!  

I love these boots!!!!


----------



## Advo

Oh grey or chocolate brown . And Miel and possibly black are already on wishlist!


----------



## Luella forever

you Can buy isabel marant from This store. Look at The items online and phone The store. For ordering. The 1st of june there's 30% off selected items.


----------



## Luella forever

filucav.dk


----------



## Luella forever

I want The bardu boots in black suede. The short version in a size 39. Anybody?


----------



## Twinklette

Can anyone tell me if the IM Dicker boot was faked at all?  I found a pair and want to buy (gently used) but am not sure...can someone check these out and give me thoughts?


----------



## Twinklette

^^can anyone give me thoughts on this? Did prior seasons have a darker looking heel than others?  They look very authentic....but I have no clue if fakes were ever made. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## tb-purselover

Sorry, I am of no help. They look good to me. But I do not know about previous years and heel color. 

Maybe send the pics to a nice SA for a IM boutique? Call them and see if they are willing to help. If so, send them the pics to help you identify! Good luck and let us know what they say.


----------



## Twinklette

actually I decided to pass as I wasn't sure and then happened upon a TOTALLY AUTH no questions pair, so I snagged them up for even less.  So excited!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay! That's awesome! Post pics when you get them.


----------



## gullet71

I just purchased the Dicker boots on ebay in a colour she called Cognac, I guess that may be one of the new colours ?


----------



## Oh what love!

hello all!
I've been a member of the forums for some time but haven't ever contributed! Don't know why!  I read both the blog and forums regularly and this thread caught my attention.  I am located in Australia and there aren't many Isabel Marant stockists.  SO, i purchased some s/s11 on ebay a couple of days ago and, as i've always read to size up, I did so and purchased a size 40 from Paris for something like US$750! haha ridic!  Anyway, now i'm reading that the IM people have decided to correct their sizing and that ordering true to size this season is the way to go (i'm a straight 39, wide feet though hmm)  SHAME! so sad.  I hope they fit.  Please tell me they'll fit.  I have been practically psychotically checking eBay everyday for 4 months or so and have NEVER seen a 39 ;(  i feel shattered.  So dramatic but you know what it's like right?  Can i wear them with ski socks? hehe
Thank you lovely ladies


----------



## eikib

Do anyone know where can i still buy the dana boot in at least size 39 (or larger)? sorry if it is a dum question T.T


----------



## Coreena

Oh no! I hope they dont change the sizing as the 36 is a perfect fit on me XP


----------



## Advo

I just received these pics of AW11 colours (beige and brown), price is £365 from Matches Fashion:

If anyone's interest, you can contact Alicia Robinson, on this email: matchesfashion_mysty@matchesfashion.com, to get on the waiting list. She's super nice.


----------



## drati

^^^ They look great. Two different styles. Does the brown one have an elastic insert? And how is the fit/sizing of both please?


----------



## drati

Black Dicker boots


----------



## Coreena

Advo said:


> I just received these pics of AW11 colours (beige and brown), price is £365 from Matches Fashion:
> 
> If anyone's interest, you can contact Alicia Robinson, on this email: matchesfashion_mysty@matchesfashion.com, to get on the waiting list. She's super nice.


wow loving the beige colour


----------



## delmilano

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> my shoes arrived!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I´m so excited!!!
> 
> Without further ado
> 
> Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Charcoal ( I guess)



lucky you!! i hope IM will make this color in suede again. they are so pretty. and you got them brand new, congrats!


----------



## beauxgoris

I love the first fall/winter color, but I don't like the lower heel of the second boot. I like the heel that it has traditionally.


----------



## gullet71

They were really nice in black also


----------



## beduina

I know lit's a loooooong shot anyway but, my HG are the Otway ones, i literally scan *bay everyday and nothing


----------



## twiddledeb

There are a few dicker boots listed on ebay for anyone's interest 
I just received my pair in taupe and it's currently at the cobbler's.


----------



## alij78

nice pics *drati*
they look great!


----------



## Isabelfan

twiddledeb said:


> There are a few dicker boots listed on ebay for anyone's interest
> I just received my pair in taupe and it's currently at the cobbler's.



Let me know how it fits after the cobbler's! Won't it wear differently since the base is like wood?  Keen to know but afraid it may change the form slightly. So share your experience!


----------



## gullet71

Here is a picture of the Cognac coloured Dicker Boots, I think it is a great colour for autumn.


----------



## na8i

Just wanted to let people know that I contacted the eBay seller based in Paris; the Dicker boots for F/W 2011 will come in the following four colors:

Taupe
Black
Plum
Cognac

I am very curious about the ones in plum!


----------



## jnoelt

oh goodness. I am DYING TO FIND the Lacow Boots in grey /Anthracite size 38, I can't find them anywhere!!! Does anyone have a pair they would part with?????


----------



## zzhoneybee

na8i said:


> Just wanted to let people know that I contacted the eBay seller based in Paris; the Dicker boots for F/W 2011 will come in the following four colors:
> 
> Taupe
> Black
> Plum
> Cognac
> 
> I am very curious about the ones in plum!




Wow, me too!  I bet they will be gorgeous!!!  Plum suede, I would assume?

Did the seller give any indication as to what sizes/when they will be available?  

Thanks!


----------



## am2022

Just gorgeous!!! Love it!

QUOTE=gullet71;19238426]Here is a picture of the Cognac coloured Dicker Boots, I think it is a great colour for autumn.[/QUOTE]


----------



## chantal

PLUM!?


----------



## twiddledeb

Isabelfan said:


> Let me know how it fits after the cobbler's! Won't it wear differently since the base is like wood?  Keen to know but afraid it may change the form slightly. So share your experience!



I hardly think that by adding a sole has changed the form much, as it's such a thin layer. And it helps that the cobbler I went to did a great job! I wore the booties out twice now, and it's super comfortable I'm quite paranoid about wearing the soles down naturally since it is such an expensive pair of shoes and besides, now there's that extra grip that would prevent slipping when the roads are wet.


----------



## na8i

zzhoneybee said:


> Wow, me too!  I bet they will be gorgeous!!!  Plum suede, I would assume?
> 
> Did the seller give any indication as to what sizes/when they will be available?
> 
> Thanks!



I am attaching a link to a Norwegian fashion blog below, I think all of the boots are Isabel Marant, not the Dicker style though, but I bet the lovely wine/Bordeaux color on the boot in the back will be close.

http://wigertstil.modette.no/2011/06/20/keen-2/

I think they are available now in Paris, a little bit later in other European countries (depends on the store, I guess). Don't know about sizes, sorry!


----------



## zzhoneybee

na8i said:


> I am attaching a link to a Norwegian fashion blog below, I think all of the boots are Isabel Marant, not the Dicker style though, but I bet the lovely wine/Bordeaux color on the boot in the back will be close.
> 
> http://wigertstil.modette.no/2011/06/20/keen-2/
> 
> I think they are available now in Paris, a little bit later in other European countries (depends on the store, I guess). Don't know about sizes, sorry!




Thank you!

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## am2022

ladies, stuart and wright just got IM dickers in and zz - they have your sneakers too!

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...gwIlb4IO6zUUBo19j2RDFDsy5l9Kpt8TK2DgoJ3WHPpk=


----------



## Isabelfan

gullet71 said:


> Here is a picture of the Cognac coloured Dicker Boots, I think it is a great colour for autumn.



Very very nice! Hmm this will sell like hot cakes!


----------



## Lolas Angel

Hi Guys,

Thought I would share with you that two Boutiques that I know of, here in the UK have received AW 11 Deliveries of the Dicker Boots  I have been patiently waiting as I did not know what size to buy, and today I tried a 39 and a 40, I am a 39.5. Needless to say, I bought the Size 39 in Black, and look most attractive at this moment as I write, sitting in my pyjamas, and thick men's socks wearing my Boots to gently stretch them !

Boutiques are Aime, Notting Hill, and Ruby and Tallulah , I think Saffron Walden


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ooooh congrats!!!

 i know someone wants these boots.....


----------



## Pishi

post pictures!


----------



## Lolas Angel

OK, will try to take pics, wore them all day today and love them, they will receive Cognac soon I believe


----------



## am2022

Congrats... We want pics!


----------



## lilx8n6el

Hey everyone,
Head's up the NYC store got their first shipment of Dicker boots in, I got a call last weekend from them. My pair just arrived to my office yesterday. As for sizing, the salesgirl told me they are more tts now than the previous season. I took her word for it and got a 38 (they don't come in half sizes). I was out of the office yesterday due to horrible food poisoning but will pick my boots up today and let you know how the fit is.

Right now, the isabel marant store has black, taupe and cognac. Prices went up a bit, my total was $633 with shipping. ( no sales tax). The boutique's phone number is (212) 219-2284. Good luck, hope you all get a pair.


----------



## lilx8n6el

Here are the current in store color : taupe, black, cognac.





Taupe




Black




Cognac


----------



## Lolas Angel

Hi Guys,

I think I posted in another Thread under Glass Slipper, but wanted to say that Aime ( Notting Hill), and Ruby and Tallulah ( Saffron Walden ) received Dicker Boots in Black, I got a pair, and now I have read this thread, am curious about the Plum, over the Cognac ?


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi ladies!

Well, I ordered the Dicker boots in Cognac from the Soho store, and I am sending them back today.  It is a gorgeous color, but I'm really not feeling it... maybe it's because the weather hasn't cooled down yet?  I don't know.  They just didn't work for me, for whatever reason.   

I am disappointed, but am hoping I can find a shade that works better for me.  I had my heart set on the Taupe, but they are sold out in NY, and I can't seem to find them anywhere else.  If anyone has any input, it would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!!

Marisol


----------



## SohoChic

Right now eBay is the only place I know to get Taupe Dicker boots..


----------



## Oh what love!

Hello again ladies! 

I finally received my Dickers in taupe suede! I Had been searching high and low for these for months.  Found some on eBay from eglaeboutique for $700 or something ridiculous haha.  I'm in australia so our options are pretty limited! Anyway, I posted here a few weeks ago saying that I'd purchased them in a fr40 and was worried theyd be a little big.  SO, I wore them for a couple of hours today and my feet slip out a tiny bit.  I'm thinking about selling them BUT before I do, does anyone have any ideas about how I can rectify this? Inner soles? I wore them with socks today but still not super comfy. 
Help!!!!!!!


----------



## am2022

the newer dickers are sized generously..

so from the sounds of it , you would need a size 39... i suggest you sell the 40s as you will be  a lot happier with the 39s. esp the way it will be slimmer thru the ankles.

and, you won't have any problem selling the 40 as its a very " in demand" boot with very limited supply.

Hope this helps and good luck..
BTW, welcome to TPF!!!



Oh what love! said:


> Hello again ladies!
> 
> I finally received my Dickers in taupe suede! I Had been searching high and low for these for months.  Found some on eBay from eglaeboutique for $700 or something ridiculous haha.  I'm in australia so our options are pretty limited! Anyway, I posted here a few weeks ago saying that I'd purchased them in a fr40 and was worried theyd be a little big.  SO, I wore them for a couple of hours today and my feet slip out a tiny bit.  I'm thinking about selling them BUT before I do, does anyone have any ideas about how I can rectify this? Inner soles? I wore them with socks today but still not super comfy.
> Help!!!!!!!


----------



## Oh what love!

Thank you for your advice! Oooooh but I can't bear the thought of selling them! 
Selling them is my last option as theres zero taupe available  
Does anyone have any alternatives before I sell them?


----------



## Oh what love!

Thank you for welcoming me!


----------



## tb-purselover

Well, I would suggest selling them too. I think you will be a lot happier, and wear them more often, if they are the right size. They will stretch out more too, as you wear them.

The only other option, which is not a good fix, is to stuff the toe with tissue paper to shorten the boot. But, again that is not a long term fix to your problem and the boot might still stretch out lengthwise and widthwise with wear. The only long term solution is to sell them and buy the right one in your size. They will sell them again in the boutiques for F/W...


----------



## Oh what love!

I should sell them...i know.  They aren't big right now but you're right, they will stretch.  My foot slips out a tiny bit. Ah well.  Where on earth will i find a 39   Its all Isabel Marants fault!  She changed the sizing!

Would anyone be interested in buying them say I did sell them?


----------



## jennytalula

Now I'm confused. I am a true 38 and been looking for the honey colored Dickers since forever... Now I found them, in a 38, but the seller states these run small and are more like a 37/37.5. Can this be true? What size do I need? Help please...


----------



## Oh what love!

It depends on what season they're from.  Are they a 2011 style? If so, the people at Isabel marant have rectified the sizing problem of having to size up.  So, choose a size accordingly. 
I am a straight 39 so I Purchased a 40 on eBay and they're too big.  Therefore, I need a 39  in previous years I would have been okay with a 40 but the Dickers run more true to size now. 
So annoying


----------



## Oh what love!

Does anyone need a taupe in 40? Can anyone help me find a 39?


----------



## nelstar

Oh what love! said:


> Does anyone need a taupe in 40? Can anyone help me find a 39?


 
I'd be very interested, but please turn on your PM's as I'm trying to send you a message!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Oh what love! said:


> Does anyone need a taupe in 40? Can anyone help me find a 39?



You should ask the Ebay seller, she is very responsive and may be able to get a size 39 for you!

You should also ask if you can complete the transaction through Paypal, instead of Ebay.  You would still be covered (by Paypal buyer protection), and she may agree to a lower price since the it wouldn't be subject to Ebay fees.


----------



## Oh what love!

nelstar said:


> I'd be very interested, but please turn on your PM's as I'm trying to send you a message!



I'm sorry! I haven't contributed ten posts so my private messaging is not abled.  If you'd like to email me my email is Jaclyn.debono@hotmail.com


----------



## zzhoneybee

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well, I ordered the Dicker boots in Cognac from the Soho store, and I am sending them back today.  It is a gorgeous color, but I'm really not feeling it... maybe it's because the weather hasn't cooled down yet?  I don't know.  They just didn't work for me, for whatever reason.
> 
> I am disappointed, but am hoping I can find a shade that works better for me.  I had my heart set on the Taupe, but they are sold out in NY, and I can't seem to find them anywhere else.  If anyone has any input, it would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!!
> 
> Marisol





Sweet Adrianne from the SOHO store called me this morning!  They had a pair of Taupe Dickers in 39!!  I'm assuming someone returned them?  Needless to say, I was able to exchange my Cognac, and I am SO HAPPY!! YIPEEE!!!


----------



## Oh what love!

Okay two To go


----------



## Oh what love!

One to go! 
So jealous of your taupe dockets  I need a 39


----------



## mandicakes

I thought I would post a few stores that have started to get in the new pre-fall 2011 stock as it sells out fast and will help the ladies scouring the internet find some great items.

The new Dicker boots and Beckett boots have arrived in at these stores, along with a few new other pieces:

http://www.stuartandwright.com/Isabel_Marant_Womens.html

http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/designers/isabel-marant/all

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/catalogsearch/result/?q=isabel+marant
(these have the Beckett sneakers in a bordo kind of colour which are amazing!)


----------



## mandicakes

Ladies who were after the Dicker boots in size 39.  There is a pair on ebay at the moment from the 2011 range so apparently the sizing is more true to size. Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Isabel-Mara...78047?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e64d7b8df


----------



## mandicakes

I finally found and bought a pair of the Bardu boots in the dark camo from the 2010 range!  So excited... So gorgeous!  It's taken me over 12 months to finally find my size in this colour.  Ah.... thanks eBay!

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff388/mandicakes1/darkcamobootsmadshot-1.jpg

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums...main-2wearingisabelmarantdarkcamodanaboot.jpg

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums...le-breasted-milan-stitched-blazer-gallery.jpg


----------



## Oh what love!

Thank you everyone for your help! I want the 39s on eBay but I have to sell my 40s first to afford it!!


----------



## Advo

The Dicker boots have arrived AT NAP. They called it "sage" but it looks like Taupe to me...?

Here's the link: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171129


----------



## Bobs

Can anyone confirm if 'sage' IS the same as 'taupe'?  I want to get them but I don't want to make a mistake.  Help!!


----------



## deango

It is Taupe


----------



## jennytalula

so the new ones at NAP run TTS?!


----------



## am2022

congrats... please post mod pics!!!



mandicakes said:


> I finally found and bought a pair of the Bardu boots in the dark camo from the 2010 range!  So excited... So gorgeous!  It's taken me over 12 months to finally find my size in this colour.  Ah.... thanks eBay!
> 
> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff388/mandicakes1/darkcamobootsmadshot-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums...main-2wearingisabelmarantdarkcamodanaboot.jpg
> 
> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums...le-breasted-milan-stitched-blazer-gallery.jpg


----------



## Oh what love!

Okay so i just ordered the 39s on NAP in sage.  It says in the item description that the 'designer colour' is taupe.  I don't know why they wouldn't just say 'colour-taupe'?.  Anyway, i pray that they are the same colour as the pair i am trying to sell (on ebay size 40 taupe if you're interested) and that they fit!

You know what.  Honestly, it is so much cheaper buying them on NAP.  I want to sell mine but people just want to make a profit.  I'm selling mine for LESS than what i paid but its still more than on NAP.  Anyway, hopefully someone will love them and buy them.


----------



## Oh what love!

I adore emmanuelle.  She is just perfection.


----------



## mandicakes

For all the ladies out there who are chasing the IM Dicker boots, they have just arrived (last night) on Netaporter. Check them out as sizes have sold out already!  They are also a fantastic price yahoomore importantly).

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171129


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> congrats... please post mod pics!!!


 
I'll get some pic's online as soon as they arrive. Thanks to all the ladies in the past that posted pic's of the dark camo boots.  I actually bought them because of the great pic's on this forum!


----------



## mandicakes

Oh what love! said:


> Thank you everyone for your help! I want the 39s on eBay but I have to sell my 40s first to afford it!!


 
Hi, To save you from paying excessive prices on ebay .... Netaporter has just received the IM Dicker boot and it is a great price.  The best thing is, you can also return them for a refund or exchange very easily if they are not the right size for you. 

Check out the site as they were listed last night and some sizes have already sold out. Here is the link... enjoy 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171129


----------



## Oh what love!

mandicakes said:


> Hi, To save you from paying excessive prices on ebay .... Netaporter has just received the IM Dicker boot and it is a great price.  The best thing is, you can also return them for a refund or exchange very easily if they are not the right size for you.
> 
> Check out the site as they were listed last night and some sizes have already sold out. Here is the link... enjoy
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171129




Thank you so much or your help.  Do you know if sage is the same
As taupe? In the description is says the designer colour is taupe. Hmm. I wont be able to sell my 40s for a while now.
Also, so true about buying from NAP.  Returning shipping is free which I love  
Thanks again!


----------



## Coreena

Bobs said:


> Can anyone confirm if 'sage' IS the same as 'taupe'?  I want to get them but I don't want to make a mistake.  Help!!


Definitely taupe  tho when you add it to cart is says brown lol .. but it does confirm in the details tab that the colour is taupe


----------



## Bobs

I ordered the Dicker boots yesterday from Matches and they arrived today.  They are gorgeous!  As they're nearly sold out on Net-a-Porter, try Matches, just drop them an email.  I don't think they are up on the website yet.


----------



## Bobs

And yes, they are definitely 'taupe'  Says so on the underside of the boots!


----------



## Oh what love!

Yayyyyyyyyyyy! Yes in my order summary it said brown!!! What the hell!


----------



## lotusfire

nooo already sold out on NAP....I'm dying for a 37!


----------



## Oh what love!

Wow I just checked NAP and they've sold out of everything except for 36s and 40s. They listed them last night! That is crazy!


----------



## kmtlred

Can anyone tell me how much they were on NAP? thanks!


----------



## duna

WOW, I had no idea there was such a fan club for Dicker boots! I bought my first pair this winter (Miel) on NAP and yesterday I bought my second , the Taupe, always on NAP!!!! I'm totally hooked, they are SOOOO comfortable! I'm usually a size 40, but I got them in 41 b/c I'd rather have a bit more space! I need a dark pair now.....


----------



## duna

kmtlred said:


> Can anyone tell me how much they were on NAP? thanks!


 
I think they are 408 euros.....


----------



## duna

duna said:


> I think they are 408 euros.....


 
I just checked the european NAP and only size 37 is sold out, at the moment....


----------



## lotusfire

been stalking the page all morning, and a 37 just popped back up...I don't think I've ever checked out that fast! literally shaking..


----------



## Oh what love!

Dicker boot fever!


----------



## mandicakes

duna said:


> WOW, I had no idea there was such a fan club for Dicker boots! I bought my first pair this winter (Miel) on NAP and yesterday I bought my second , the Taupe, always on NAP!!!! I'm totally hooked, they are SOOOO comfortable! I'm usually a size 40, but I got them in 41 b/c I'd rather have a bit more space! I need a dark pair now.....


 

I was wondering, do the current release Dicker boots run true to size?  Heaps of posts and the listing on NAP say they do this season, unlike past seasons that ran small and people had to order up a size.  I ordered a size 36 which has been my size in her shoes the past season, but I'm nervous about the sizing... Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Oh what love!

mandicakes said:


> I was wondering, do the current release Dicker boots run true to size?  Heaps of posts and the listing on NAP say they do this season, unlike past seasons that ran small and people had to order up a size.  I ordered a size 36 which has been my size in her shoes the past season, but I'm nervous about the sizing... Any help would be appreciated



Hi there! 
If you read a few pages back in the thread you may be able to get a better understanding of the sizing situation.
Basically, yes, this season the sizing situation has been rectified and the dickers are more true to size.  That being said, I think it would also depend on whether your feet are in half sizes, for example in your case more of a 35.5 rather than a 35. Perhaps you'll be okay with the 36.  Just wait and see.  You can always return them


----------



## Nieners

I am thinking of buying my first IM boots, but I was wondering if these have a small calf width? And are they a bit ''stretch-y'' (if that makes sense lol)?


----------



## Maland

Hi there,
I just received the Dicker boots in taupe from NAP today; ordered size 36, as they are supposed to be tts - however, they do seem a bit too small, not much though (I'm sure that a size 37 would be too big; why don't they make ½-sizes???).. Those of you who already have the Dicker boots - can I hope that they will stretch..? Alternatively, the cobbler may stretch them a bit.. As to the colour, they do seem a bit more greenish than I expected; does any of you know if the F/W taupe is the same as the previous seasons or has it changed a bit?


----------



## lotusfire

Maland said:


> Hi there,
> I just received the Dicker boots in taupe from NAP today; ordered size 36, as they are supposed to be tts - however, they do seem a bit too small, not much though (I'm sure that a size 37 would be too big; why don't they make ½-sizes???).. Those of you who already have the Dicker boots - can I hope that they will stretch..? Alternatively, the cobbler may stretch them a bit.. As to the colour, they do seem a bit more greenish than I expected; does any of you know if the F/W taupe is the same as the previous seasons or has it changed a bit?



Maybe wear them with thick socks so they stretch out a bit. I'm hoping the 37 I purchased won't be too small.


----------



## Twinklette

I agree w/this - I'm normally a 35.5./36.  Originally bought dickers in size 37, had to return them as they were HUGE.  I now have on a 36 and they fit perfecto 



Oh what love! said:


> Hi there!
> If you read a few pages back in the thread you may be able to get a better understanding of the sizing situation.
> Basically, yes, this season the sizing situation has been rectified and the dickers are more true to size. That being said, I think it would also depend on whether your feet are in half sizes, for example in your case more of a 35.5 rather than a 35. Perhaps you'll be okay with the 36. Just wait and see. You can always return them


----------



## Twinklette

They will break in and stretch - my boots are taupe and have a slight tint of green, from prior season....HTH 



Maland said:


> Hi there,
> I just received the Dicker boots in taupe from NAP today; ordered size 36, as they are supposed to be tts - however, they do seem a bit too small, not much though (I'm sure that a size 37 would be too big; why don't they make ½-sizes???).. Those of you who already have the Dicker boots - can I hope that they will stretch..? Alternatively, the cobbler may stretch them a bit.. As to the colour, they do seem a bit more greenish than I expected; does any of you know if the F/W taupe is the same as the previous seasons or has it changed a bit?


----------



## Maland

Thanks; I guess I'll just have to wait for them to stretch a bit; I plan on wearing them with bare feet this summer, so I need for them to stretch, otherwise it will be hell .. -especially if your feet tend to grow bigger in the heat.. But maybe more comfortable with a small nylon sock.. 

Still not sure about the colour; on the pics on NAP they seem more sandy (which I guess I prefer), however, maybe they will grow on me.. Otherwise, I guess I will have to return them..


----------



## Twinklette

The taupe definitely isn't sandy - that's what I thought too - mine are more on the gray/greenish side.  I get tons of compliments on them, though I wish they were more beigy also....best of luck!


----------



## am2022

i agree the taupe is more a very light olive ...
but the taupe from previous years were more beigy!!!

i think i live this newer shade better to be honest !!!





Twinklette said:


> The taupe definitely isn't sandy - that's what I thought too - mine are more on the gray/greenish side. I get tons of compliments on them, though I wish they were more beigy also....best of luck!


----------



## duna

I received my Taupe Dickers from NAP today, and comparing the size with my older Miel ones, they appear to be exactly the same....I do think that one should take the next size up if you have a half size (e.g: if you are 39,5 take a 40) As I said above somewhere, I'm usually a 40, but I bought 41 and they are roomy but not too big....I can wear them either barefoot or with socks. 

Regarding the color, I don't know how it compares to the older Taupe, but I like this one a lot, in fact I prefer it to my Miel ones!


----------



## am2022

aren't they lovely shade of taupe with olive undertones???

mod pics please!!!



duna said:


> I received my Taupe Dickers from NAP today, and comparing the size with my older Miel ones, they appear to be exactly the same....I do think that one should take the next size up if you have a half size (e.g: if you are 39,5 take a 40) As I said above somewhere, I'm usually a 40, but I bought 41 and they are roomy but not too big....I can wear them either barefoot or with socks.
> 
> Regarding the color, I don't know how it compares to the older Taupe, but I like this one a lot, in fact I prefer it to my Miel ones!


----------



## Maland

As to the colour, I'm sure that it will grow on me; just that it turned out differently than what I expected and I have to get used to the colour. 

I'm actually more concerned with them pinching in the length; I have a very slim foot and they fit perfectly except for maybe half a size in the length (still sure that size 37 would be too big).. I talked to the cobbler as to stretching them, but not sure how much I can expect them to stretch, so I may be taking a risk keeping them, if they don't stretch. Anyone else with comments as to your Dickers stretching..?


----------



## mandicakes

Maland said:


> As to the colour, I'm sure that it will grow on me; just that it turned out differently than what I expected and I have to get used to the colour.
> 
> I'm actually more concerned with them pinching in the length; I have a very slim foot and they fit perfectly except for maybe half a size in the length (still sure that size 37 would be too big).. I talked to the cobbler as to stretching them, but not sure how much I can expect them to stretch, so I may be taking a risk keeping them, if they don't stretch. Anyone else with comments as to your Dickers stretching..?


 
All the suede boots I've had in the past have stretched anywhere from 1/2 a size to nearly a full size.  Whenever I have purchased suede booties that fitted nicely when I received them, after a bit of wear they all ended up being too big.  It's a bit uncomfortable orginally but I've found that suede gives very easily and it has only ever take a few wears to get them comfortable.  

I used to wear mine around the house, first with thinner socks and then as they gave with thicker socks. When your feet heat up in them they will give more. The best thing about being at home is you can take them off when you want, you don't have to wear them for too long at once and won't end up with your feet being too sore.  I've taken them to the Cobblers before to have them stretched but have found wearing them at home and breaking them in, just to be as effective.

I'm between sizes too in the Dicker boots but went for the really fitted and at this point, slightly uncomfortable and too tight fit.  I hope this helps.


----------



## beauxgoris

Has anyone's boots lasted more then one season?


----------



## futurewoman

^^ most definitely

I made sure to spray mine with apple garde and I've never worn them in the rain - they look barely used. The style definitely holds up as well!

Congrats to everyone who scored a pair on NAP


----------



## am2022

So apple guard is good as well? I've been using my DD s ugg suede spray which was pretty good as well... Let me try my apple guard then!


----------



## Nieners

Nieners said:


> I am thinking of buying my first IM boots, but I was wondering if these have a small calf width? And are they a bit ''stretch-y'' (if that makes sense lol)?



Anyone? I want to buy them but I need some answers first


----------



## lotusfire

according to NAP's item measurements, the circumference ranges from 10.5"-12", depending on the size you need. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171129 


Nieners said:


> Anyone? I want to buy them but I need some answers first


----------



## Maland

Mandicakes,
I really appreciate your help; I'm glad to hear that they will stretch from this very very tight fit and I will tryk to break them in at home instead of taking them to the cobbler..

Still thinking of returning them though, as my husband and I decided a few days ago that we will stop by Paris on our trip around France and Italy in about two weeks.. Very tempting to pay 335 instead of 424 (+ shipping) at NAP, however, only concern is whether it will be possible to find them in the IM stores there.. Any of you have an idea of the availability there? I guess that I'm not that updated as to the availability of the Dicker boots, as I haven't been looking for them, just happened to see them on NAP; when I read some of the previous posts in this thread, it looks as if you should be lucky to find this pair in taupe.. So maybe a bit risky to let these go.. Anyway, I have a few days before I need to decide..

Also just bought winter jacket (Xity jacket) and some awesome grey pants (not sure of the name), however, they may go back to the store, if I decide to take a chance and look in Paris instead where the selection is much wider and prices lower. As you all know, you have to buy immediately when the clothes/shoes hit the stores, as everything sells out so quickly, actually a bit stressful...


----------



## Nieners

lotusfire said:


> according to NAP's item measurements, the circumference ranges from 10.5"-12", depending on the size you need.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171129



They're not the dicker boots


----------



## lotusfire

oh! haha...sorry...I assumed b/c that is what everyone is talking about right now. which boots are you looking at? 


Nieners said:


> They're not the dicker boots


----------



## Nieners

lotusfire said:


> oh! haha...sorry...I assumed b/c that is what everyone is talking about right now. which boots are you looking at?



Haha it's okay, I understand because a lot of people are eyeing them these days! Here are the ones I'm looking at atm, only in a different color. I'd say I have normal calves but always need to size up @ZARA and I ordered these Balenciaga boots and found that they were way too snug.







ETA: added the IMs as an attachment.


----------



## lotusfire

Just received my Dicker boots from NAP- I'm beyond excited. The taupe color sort of varies with lighting. To me, it can be sage, taupe, sandy, olive - very versatile. 

As for sizing, I took a chance with the 37 and they fit perfectly. I've never tried on the past seasons boots, but I'd say that this season's run TTS to half a size large, depending on your foot shape. I think I have an average-width foot. It is really difficult to measure the insole of these boots, but the length of my foot is about 9" when flat, and slightly shorter when arched. The widest part of my foot is 3". With the size 37 Dickers, I still have about half an inch of space in the front of my toe; so I have room for a thin sock and perhaps a small insole. The width of the Dickers is 3.25", so the width for me is perfect. 

90% of my shoes are a US size 7; I also have few 6.5 and a few 7.5. When it comes to European sizing, I've been anywhere from a 36.5-38. I followed the sizing advice in a previous post (someone suggested that if you are 7-7.5, buy the 37); Size 38 would have been huge. I hope this helps anyone with specific questions about sizing!


----------



## chanel traveler

I just ordered my taupe in 37 and beyond excited. Someone on this thread said to email matches and they were so helpful! Retail price and shipping were about $525. But in scared of the Ups import an duty taxes from shipping from the uk to us. Does anyone know about how much that would be???


----------



## lotusfire

I'm in the US too; NAP included them in the final price so I was not charged upon delivery...for me is was £28.75. 


chanel traveler said:


> I just ordered my taupe in 37 and beyond excited. Someone on this thread said to email matches and they were so helpful! Retail price and shipping were about $525. But in scared of the Ups import an duty taxes from shipping from the uk to us. Does anyone know about how much that would be???


----------



## Maland

Hi there,

For all of you looking for the IM Dicker boots in taupe...!!!

I just visited Matches website and they have all sizes right now at a price of 408 + shipping (a bit cheaper than NAP). If you search by designer, you will not get any products shown, however, if you look under shoes, you will find them + the trainers in black and white + the knee-high fringed boots from A/W 11.

Here is a link directly to the dicker boots:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-marant-ISA-B-DICKER24S100O-shoes-TAUPE/50478


----------



## am2022

wow... all sizes available.. and a cheaper price as well...
thanks!!!



Maland said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For all of you looking for the IM Dicker boots in taupe...!!!
> 
> I just visited Matches website and they have all sizes right now at a price of 408 + shipping (a bit cheaper than NAP). If you search by designer, you will not get any products shown, however, if you look under shoes, you will find them + the trainers in black and white + the knee-high fringed boots from A/W 11.
> 
> Here is a link directly to the dicker boots:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-marant-ISA-B-DICKER24S100O-shoes-TAUPE/50478


----------



## mandicakes

This is a re-post since it was lost when tPF was corrupted.

Regarding being a half since (I'm a standard size 36.5 or US 6.5), in the new season IM Dicker boots I took a size 36.  They are not even tight on me and I still have a bit of room.  I've found they definitely run large so if you're a half size I would size down.  The size 37 would have been massive on me.  

I hope this helps...

Oh in the new season Bekket sneakers I also took a size 36. I originally ordered the size 37 from NAP and these also were too large. The size 36 was perfect


----------



## Magda5

I waited a day and matches SOLD OUT  now I've got no leads. Anyone with any stock updates? I am crazy about the new taupe (needed in a 40)


----------



## lotusfire

I know I reviewed the 37 previously, but I'm a little worried I need a 36 instead...I feel that the 37s may stretch too much! Has anyone tried both sizes? How much different are they in length/width?


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm looking for black in size 38 if anyone sees them!


----------



## Coreena

lotusfire said:


> I know I reviewed the 37 previously, but I'm a little worried I need a 36 instead...I feel that the 37s may stretch too much! Has anyone tried both sizes? How much different are they in length/width?


hey lotusfire, I recieved my dickers from NAP a few days ago in taupe, size 36 and imo I feel they are a little bit narrow then last season dickers. I would almost say that this season dickers are a little smaller not by much but you can feel it is a little more snug around the width of the foot and I have normal feet.


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I was wondering, do the current release Dicker boots run true to size?  Heaps of posts and the listing on NAP say they do this season, unlike past seasons that ran small and people had to order up a size.  I ordered a size 36 which has been my size in her shoes the past season, but I'm nervous about the sizing... Any help would be appreciated


hey mandicakes, I received a pair from NAP and personally I feel they still run small even smaller then last season dickers in my opinion. This season dickers seem a little more narrow around the width of my foot.


----------



## Coreena

beauxgoris said:


> Has anyone's boots lasted more then one season?


mine have, why has there been an issue with dickers not lasting more then a year?


----------



## Bobs

I have just been to Paris and they are nearly sold out everywhere. Printable still has 40 in Taupe and several sizes in Black. 

I managed to get a 39 from the IM store in Bastille. The 40 I bought online was really big. I am a 39.5 and always size up for shoes but these were too big. The 39 is a little tight but the sales assistants told me they would stretch a lot. 

Good luck!





Maland said:


> Mandicakes,
> I really appreciate your help; I'm glad to hear that they will stretch from this very very tight fit and I will tryk to break them in at home instead of taking them to the cobbler..
> 
> Still thinking of returning them though, as my husband and I decided a few days ago that we will stop by Paris on our trip around France and Italy in about two weeks.. Very tempting to pay 335 instead of 424 (+ shipping) at NAP, however, only concern is whether it will be possible to find them in the IM stores there.. Any of you have an idea of the availability there? I guess that I'm not that updated as to the availability of the Dicker boots, as I haven't been looking for them, just happened to see them on NAP; when I read some of the previous posts in this thread, it looks as if you should be lucky to find this pair in taupe.. So maybe a bit risky to let these go.. Anyway, I have a few days before I need to decide..
> 
> Also just bought winter jacket (Xity jacket) and some awesome grey pants (not sure of the name), however, they may go back to the store, if I decide to take a chance and look in Paris instead where the selection is much wider and prices lower. As you all know, you have to buy immediately when the clothes/shoes hit the stores, as everything sells out so quickly, actually a bit stressful...


----------



## Bobs

That was 'Printemps' and not  'Printable'. 

Oh and some IM stores said they would be getting more stock so it's worth checking out. 

Saw lots of people wearing the Bobby and Becketts too. Seem very popular.


----------



## Maland

Bobs said:


> That was 'Printemps' and not  'Printable'.
> 
> Oh and some IM stores said they would be getting more stock so it's worth checking out.
> 
> Saw lots of people wearing the Bobby and Becketts too. Seem very popular.


 
Hi Bobs,

I am going to Paris in 1½ week and am a bit curious of the availability there, especially as a lot of things are selling out so quickly on the web; seems as if you have to buy immediately if there is something you really want.. I called one of the IM stores in Paris last week and was told that the F/W 2011 collection had almost already sold out.. Did you by any chance see if they had the fringed boots in the stores? And what about the rest of the F/W collection..? Just to get an update from someone who has just been there .. 

I decided to keep my Dickers in taupe from NAP, as I didn't want to take the risk of them being sold out everywhere in Paris.. Sounds like I did the right thing then.


----------



## Bobs

I saw very little IM F/W anywhere. There was lots of Etoile though. I don't know if that means the main collection has sold out or not. They definitely said they are still getting stock. 

The two IM stores have the best selection ( the one in the Marais is temporarily closed). On the fringe boots, the IM store in the 6th definitely has them. Otherwise, Printemps had lots of stock on two different floors. 

I imagine everything is selling out very quickly. You can spot people wearing her stuff all over Paris. Good luck with your quest!


----------



## Maland

Thanks, I will probably need it ..

Still a bit confused as to how many lengths the fringe boots come in.. On the runway show there seems to be 2 lengths (one over-the-knee and one knee-high), but I have also seen a shorter version (approx. 30 cm).. The boots you saw in Paris, which length were they?


----------



## jettsett

ladies...FYI...barneys now carries the dicker boots in cognac and black.  price is $560.  worth checking out.  hopefully your size is available as barneys does not update in stock items on their website.  good luck!


----------



## lotusfire

Coreena said:


> hey lotusfire, I recieved my dickers from NAP a few days ago in taupe, size 36 and imo I feel they are a little bit narrow then last season dickers. I would almost say that this season dickers are a little smaller not by much but you can feel it is a little more snug around the width of the foot and I have normal feet.



Thanks Coreena! My worry is that the 37 are a little bit longer in the length (about .5") but they feel perfect in width. They seem to fit just as well as my other boots, but these look a bit long in the toe area. Because of the thinness of the suede/leather, I think they might stretch out quite a bit when I wear them outside so I might want to try a 36 for comparison. However, I don't want to be stuffing my foot into a 36, and then once it stretches...I don't want that bulky uneven stretched look around my toes!


----------



## angelastoel

I got protective soles on my Dicker Boots to prevent the soles to get damaged, some people wanted to know how it looked, so here are some pics, love them but the horrible weather prevents me to wear them!


----------



## lotusfire

angelastoel said:


> I got protective soles on my Dicker Boots to prevent the soles to get damaged, some people wanted to know how it looked, so here are some pics, love them but the horrible weather prevents me to wear them!


looks good! if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the protective soles? I've gotten price quotes for anywhere from $20-$45 in my area...just wanted to see what others have paid for theirs.


----------



## angelastoel

lotusfire said:


> looks good! if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the protective soles? I've gotten price quotes for anywhere from $20-$45 in my area...just wanted to see what others have paid for theirs.



I have paid 16 euro and picked them up after 1 hour.


----------



## Kamya121

angelastoel said:


> I have paid 16 euro and picked them up after 1 hour.



I paid $20 in NYC to have mine resoled.


----------



## Kamya121

Coreena said:


> hey mandicakes, I received a pair from NAP and personally I feel they still run small even smaller then last season dickers in my opinion. This season dickers seem a little more narrow around the width of my foot.


I agree.  I just received the Cognac in 39 from the Isabel Marant boutique in Soho, NYC, and they are too small for my wide feet.  Anyone looking for a 39 in the Cognac?


----------



## lotusfire

angelastoel said:


> I have paid 16 euro and picked them up after 1 hour.





Kamya121 said:


> I paid $20 in NYC to have mine resoled.



Thank you for your responses!


----------



## natashapoly

Roden Gray currently has
dicker boots
38 taupe
 37 noir
38 noir
$523cdn


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I can't find any email or customer service contact for them. 

Still looking for 38 black.


----------



## am2022

beaux... barney's has them online.. i posted this 3 days ago.. but maybe got lost with the recent server problem.

both cognac and black are online.. now sizing wise, please check as the first time it went up , all sizes were there.

good luck!


----------



## natashapoly

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I can't find any email or customer service contact for them.
> 
> Still looking for 38 black.




its

info@rodengray.com

http://www.rodengray.com/shop/Service.html


----------



## ShoeLover

La Garconne now carries IM.
They have the dicker boots in brack and brown:
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12411&sid=7&pid=
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12413&sid=7&pid=


----------



## Coreena

Kamya121 said:


> I agree.  I just received the Cognac in 39 from the Isabel Marant boutique in Soho, NYC, and they are too small for my wide feet.  Anyone looking for a 39 in the Cognac?


Its funny how they are a a bit narrower this season and also more dome like. Whereas last season the toe area of the boots are flatter. Both are still great boots . Lucky for me i have the smallest feet in the world, It is still all good here. Sure you will have no trouble finding a buyer for your dickers  I bought mine at NAP and I swear the next day all of size 36's were completely sold out.


----------



## Coreena

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I can't find any email or customer service contact for them.
> 
> Still looking for 38 black.


hey  pretty sure I saw black available at barneys. Not sure about sizes tho XP


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I got protective soles on my Dicker Boots to prevent the soles to get damaged, some people wanted to know how it looked, so here are some pics, love them but the horrible weather prevents me to wear them!


THey look great resoled  I should look at doing that done too. Right now its so cold and raining a lot of cant be bothered going out to the shops XP


----------



## Coreena

Nieners said:


> Anyone? I want to buy them but I need some answers first


Hey Nieners  Which boots are you referring too?


----------



## Coreena

lotusfire said:


> Thanks Coreena! My worry is that the 37 are a little bit longer in the length (about .5") but they feel perfect in width. They seem to fit just as well as my other boots, but these look a bit long in the toe area. Because of the thinness of the suede/leather, I think they might stretch out quite a bit when I wear them outside so I might want to try a 36 for comparison. However, I don't want to be stuffing my foot into a 36, and then once it stretches...I don't want that bulky uneven stretched look around my toes!


hey lotusfire  What size are you normally? I've purchased last season dickers in the miel imo i dont feel that stretch that much. just a little bit but then again i dont have wide feet so maybe if i did they would? hmmm .. are you a true 36 or 37? I havent worn the taupe pair as yet but maybe they will stretch a little on me since they are a little more narrower then last seasons. Because when i put them on they are more snug around the width of my foot. But i can say for certain that last season size 36 havent changed shape and I wear then almost everyday


----------



## Coreena

Nieners said:


> I am thinking of buying my first IM boots, but I was wondering if these have a small calf width? And are they a bit ''stretch-y'' (if that makes sense lol)?


oh now i know which boots you are talking about  imo, although i dont have a pair personally. But i do have a lot of suede boots and imo they dont stretch out. I normally buy one size up for knee high boots they are give you a little bit more room to breathe  and you can easily put insoles or wear socks to counter the bigger size.


----------



## lotusfire

Coreena said:


> hey lotusfire  What size are you normally? I've purchased last season dickers in the miel imo i dont feel that stretch that much. just a little bit but then again i dont have wide feet so maybe if i did they would? hmmm .. are you a true 36 or 37? I havent worn the taupe pair as yet but maybe they will stretch a little on me since they are a little more narrower then last seasons. Because when i put them on they are more snug around the width of my foot. But i can say for certain that last season size 36 havent changed shape and I wear then almost everyday


I think I'm a true 7/37; but I can take a 6.5 in sandals. I do wear a 37.5/38 in some designer shoes that tend to run small. I've only been wearing the Dickers in my house, either with a thin sock or barefoot, and they fit great (not tight at all) but I do notice that they seem to loosen up a bit with the heat of my foot. That's why I'm concerned about them stretching too much when I really start breaking them in. I think I'm just being paranoid but I don't want to go through the trouble of buying a 36 when they come back in stock and then selling the other pair.


----------



## Coreena

lotusfire said:


> I think I'm a true 7/37; but I can take a 6.5 in sandals. I do wear a 37.5/38 in some designer shoes that tend to run small. I've only been wearing the Dickers in my house, either with a thin sock or barefoot, and they fit great (not tight at all) but I do notice that they seem to loosen up a bit with the heat of my foot. That's why I'm concerned about them stretching too much when I really start breaking them in. I think I'm just being paranoid but I don't want to go through the trouble of buying a 36 when they come back in stock and then selling the other pair.


If you are size true 37 I feel the 37 is a perfect size for you  I feel if you get the 36 it may stretch more and become more out of shape, plus i dont think u will be able to wear socks with them . Also this seasons dickers are narrow so if the 37's are a great fit now then the 36 will definitely be too tight and will stretch more and will over time become more out of shape. I think you should keep the 37's  Its hard to decide especially when they are not cheap boots


----------



## ScarceNot

I've got Dicker fever! These have been on my radar for a couple years now,
and I just couldn't commit to the Rag & Bone or Acne or Joie homages.
I need the Taupe in my life and have never been sized in these so I ordered
two sizes in Cognac when those went up on Barney's.

I am a 9, and a 40 in Louboutin. The 39 is snug and the 40 has an unacceptable
amount of heel slippage. If I was concerned about future resolings (because those
shrink the shoe a tiny bit), and liked to wear very thick socks all the time, I would
have to choose the 40. A 39.5 would be ideal. The 39 fits well at the heel, with
tightness along the big toe in particular. The outermost corners of both big toes is
squished, to be honest. Suede does give with wear, but is constricted by a glued
down almond shape, tightly all along where it needs to stretch. This limits the
amount of give possible.

As I prefer to wear leather lined boots without socks and for limited periods,
this means I have to choose the 39 but with reservations. I'd like to add a
ball-of-foot cushion, but those don't take up much space. It's the tight toe
that's the problem. Will it give enough with wear? Only time will tell.
In the meantime I'll just bite my nails til I can GET a 39 in the Taupe.


----------



## natashapoly

(37)
outersole
heel to toe: 9.5''
widest width: 3''

(38)
outersole
heel to toe: 10''
widest width: 3.25''


----------



## lotusfire

Does anyone have the Bobby sneakers? How does the sizing of those compare to the Dicker boots from this season?


----------



## lotusfire

Natashapoly - Do you know the measurements of the size 36? I feel like a 36.5 would have just been perfect - if only it existed!


----------



## natashapoly

lotusfire said:


> Natashapoly - Do you know the measurements of the size 36? I feel like a 36.5 would have just been perfect - if only it existed!



I currently don't have measurements for 36 in dicker boots for the moment.
but here are the measurements for bobby sneakers:
(37)
outersole
heel - toe: 9.25''
widest width: 3.5''
(36)
outersole
heel - toe: 9''
widest width: 3.35


----------



## Kamya121

ShoeLover said:


> La Garconne now carries IM.
> They have the dicker boots in brack and brown:
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12411&sid=7&pid=
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12413&sid=7&pid=



Did anyone notice that the price on these just increased?  They were $585, and now they are $615.


----------



## naling

Darn my wide feet! Lengthwise, a 37 would be best for me, but widthwise, a 38! And ^^ yeah, I saw the price increase and it's kind of annoying.


----------



## lotusfire

Taupe is back at stock in NAP; size 37 and 38! https://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/171129


----------



## Bobs

Maland said:


> Thanks, I will probably need it ..
> 
> Still a bit confused as to how many lengths the fringe boots come in.. On the runway show there seems to be 2 lengths (one over-the-knee and one knee-high), but I have also seen a shorter version (approx. 30 cm).. The boots you saw in Paris, which length were they?



The Bastille store had black knee length and a burgundy suede fringe ankle boot (very cute).  They seem to come in three lengths.

-- Still confused about sizing between the 39 and 40.  The 40 is only a tiny bit longer, the real difference is in extra width and a lot of space around the heel.  

Does anyone have advice on which ones to keep and how much they may stretch?  

Thanks again!


----------



## Bobs

lotusfire said:


> Taupe is back at stock in NAP; size 37 and 38! https://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/171129



Well spotted!  I notice that they say the boots run large and they recommend sizing down.


----------



## lotusfire

Bobs said:


> Well spotted!  I notice that they say the boots run large and they recommend sizing down.



Yes; when I bought them they still had "italian sizing and true to size" in the description. They changed it once they were almost sold out.


----------



## shopgirl1010

Went to Barney's today. They only had black size 36. I'm usually 6.5 and it was a little tight, so I'd need 37. How likely is it that other Barney's store will have the cognac in my size? The store was busy so I left w/o asking.


----------



## lotusfire

shopgirl1010 said:


> Went to Barney's today. They only had black size 36. I'm usually 6.5 and it was a little tight, so I'd need 37. How likely is it that other Barney's store will have the cognac in my size? The store was busy so I left w/o asking.



Cognac sold out pretty quickly online; Try calling the other location to see if they have them.


----------



## Coreena

lotusfire said:


> Does anyone have the Bobby sneakers? How does the sizing of those compare to the Dicker boots from this season?


hey lotusfire, Ive been told they are true to size. it is the perkins there a little small.


----------



## Coreena

Bobs said:


> Well spotted!  I notice that they say the boots run large and they recommend sizing down.


thats strange. I received dickers from NAP and they are definitely not large to size. I would say narrow at the width is correct but its not large at all. More like small.


----------



## Coreena

Kamya121 said:


> Did anyone notice that the price on these just increased?  They were $585, and now they are $615.


must be trying to capitalise on profits because they know they can.


----------



## shopgirl1010

Does anyone know if I order it from another location (barneys) they waive the shipping like Nordstrom?


----------



## Kamya121

Coreena said:


> must be trying to capitalise on profits because they know they can.



$615 is what they are selling for this season at the Isabel Marant boutique in Soho.  Its odd that they are selling for cheaper at Barneys too.


----------



## lotusfire

Coreena said:


> thats strange. I received dickers from NAP and they are definitely not large to size. I would say narrow at the width is correct but its not large at all. More like small.



Maybe they are referring to large in length. I think the width is narrow, but they seem to run a bit long this season.


----------



## missty4

I just received my dickers! 36 taupe from matches and 37 cognac from Barneys (I can't help it, I need to find out which size I would for sure fall in).

I'm a true 6.5. Like many have mentioned earlier, the length seems a bit longer as the 36 fits perfectly. However, the width is narrow across the top of the foot. They feel snug and have a slight uneasy amount of constriction that I feel claustrophobic (cannot wear socks at all), but I'm hoping a little stretch (if they can) will help, and then it would be perfect.

The 37 feels huge on me. I have about an inch of room in the front, and the boots jiggle while I walk. The ankle opening is a lot bigger and I prefer a cleaner small opening of the 36.

Measurements (L x W in inches):

Me: 9 x 3.25
36: 9.5 x 3.125
37: 10 x 3.25

Right now, I'm gearing to hold on to the 36's even though they are slightly uncomfortable initially, but I'm hoping for a perfect fit once it breaks in. If anyone can vouch that their dickers have stretched noticeably, please chime in and confirm I made the right choice


----------



## Coreena

Kamya121 said:


> $615 is what they are selling for this season at the Isabel Marant boutique in Soho.  Its odd that they are selling for cheaper at Barneys too.


pretty sure they up the price becos they know they are so popular and know they can make the extra dollars


----------



## Coreena

lotusfire said:


> Maybe they are referring to large in length. I think the width is narrow, but they seem to run a bit long this season.


hmmm i should try mine on again. I haven't worn my new ones as yet  but when i did last try them on they felt a bit smaller then last season dickers. but it ok because i have small feet lol ..


----------



## lotusfire

Thanks for the measurements missty! I'm still debating getting a 36; My foot is 9x3.25 too (but my right foot is a tad larger!)


----------



## puppynapper

Hello everyone! Just letting you know that Jumelle has the taupe dickers in 39 and 40, and Stuart & Wright has a bunch of sizes.  I just got my 37s from there.  They got a shipment in this morning and Greg said he emailed everyone literally as he was opening the box.  He said that they are going to fly out the door, so hurry!

I am a US7 with a wide forefoot and I was advised by S & W to get a 37. He said this season is definitely running true and he gives the 37 to all 7s and 7.5s and the suede stretches out to accommodate width. However, the IM Soho boutique and Jumelle both advised me to get a 38 because the EU 37 fits like a 6.5.  It usually doesn't work for me to size up though unless the size definitely runs small, because I have skinny ankles and legs and a slender foot except for the forefoot.  I hope the 37s work out for me.  I have too much on my credit card right now to order both the 37 and 38 and send one back. Fingers crossed...


----------



## tinydancer3145

shopgirl1010 said:


> Does anyone know if I order it from another location (barneys) they waive the shipping like Nordstrom?


hi shopgirl, 

yes, barneys should waive shipping like nordstrom when a store doesn't have an item in stock.  they did that for my sister.


----------



## ShoeLvr

Hi Ladies! First time posting here. I have the Dickers on the way in Taupe and Cognac. This will be my first pair. As much as I'd love to keep both, I think my boyfriend would kill me if I did . 

Taupe seems to be the most popular color but I am worried that it might be too light. I like the richness of the Cognac but feel like it might not be as versatile as Taupe. What are your thoughts?


----------



## hd1017

Hi, I got an email from La Garconne today. They have new Isabel Marant in. Just placed order for size 37 dickers in cognac! They have sizes in black as well. So excited.


----------



## vancitygirl

natashapoly said:


> Roden Gray currently has
> dicker boots
> 38 taupe
> 37 noir
> 38 noir
> $523cdn


 
I went  to Roden Gray this past weekend.  They only have a size 38 in black left.  I put myself on a waitlist for a sz 37 & 38 in Taupe as they will be receiving more stock.  The price on the boots were $615, not $523.  Did they quote you $523?  Let me know


----------



## gbg

Hi, recieved my taupe dickers from matches last week, and I just want to thank the person who put their details up on this forum, I am so happy that I got a pair. The colour is great and look so nice together with the inside tan leather that sticks up. In my opinon this si the ebst colour because it is light but not light enough to easily to get dirty. I end up paying 580 aus dollar, and I order a size 38. I am a AUS size 8 and so happy that they fit me perfectly. Given that I live in AUS I am planing to just wear them with a thin stocking, so they don't expand as much. I was worried that they would not fit so snug around my foot, but they fit really snug which I love, these are so much nicer than the replica that I initially bought.


----------



## lotusfire

Dickers are in stock on the US site; Only size 36 is sold out!! But they are charging $615...must be due to all the import fees NAP has to pay. Or they know they can charge anything they want. I think I may just hang onto my size 37.


----------



## shopgirl1010

I'm usually a 6.5 I tried on a 36 at the store, surprised they had it but not in cognac. It was tight-and the SA suggested I get 37 which is what I ordered. I don't plan on wearing with thick socks or anything did I make the right choice?


----------



## am2022

2011 spring / summer dickers /lacow :you could have probably taken the 36.  i am usually 41 in marant but was able to go 40

Now, for Fall/ winter colors and production:  some ladies are saying they are a tad bit smaller .  So, hard to tell.

but the suede material does stretch a bit with use.  Plus you have to take the smaller ( if you are half sizes) if you want a neater fit around the ankle as well.

good luck!!! you will love them nevertheless!



shopgirl1010 said:


> I'm usually a 6.5 I tried on a 36 at the store, surprised they had it but not in cognac. It was tight-and the SA suggested I get 37 which is what I ordered. I don't plan on wearing with thick socks or anything did I make the right choice?


----------



## bgmommy

I ordered my Dickers from NAP today as well.  I went with their size/fit suggestion to size down.  Is this not correct - I will be so bummed as I usually have found they are spot on.  I am a true 8 1/2.  I ordered the 8 as I have some Jil Sander and Valentino boots that are 8's.  My Chanel and Chloe boots are 8 1/2.  Does anyone have any advice on this seasons Dickers?  It did say they run narrow which should not be a problem - only worried about length and did not want to be slipping around in them.  I must say last year they suggested to size up in the Wang leopard Alla shoes and I thought they were big!!!


----------



## lotusfire

I think you chose correctly; these seasons seem to run half a size long in length.


bgmommy said:


> I ordered my Dickers from NAP today as well.  I went with their size/fit suggestion to size down.  Is this not correct - I will be so bummed as I usually have found they are spot on.  I am a true 8 1/2.  I ordered the 8 as I have some Jil Sander and Valentino boots that are 8's.  My Chanel and Chloe boots are 8 1/2.  Does anyone have any advice on this seasons Dickers?  It did say they run narrow which should not be a problem - only worried about length and did not want to be slipping around in them.  I must say last year they suggested to size up in the Wang leopard Alla shoes and I thought they were big!!!


----------



## natashapoly

vancitygirl said:


> I went  to Roden Gray this past weekend.  They only have a size 38 in black left.  I put myself on a waitlist for a sz 37 & 38 in Taupe as they will be receiving more stock.  The price on the boots were $615, not $523.  Did they quote you $523?  Let me know



Vancitygirl
i think the prices they had were under valued that is the reason why alot of stores have changed there prices over the past week.
So if you bought them before at $523 you would have had a steal


----------



## lotusfire

I wonder why that happened...strange.



natashapoly said:


> Vancitygirl
> i think the prices they had were under valued that is the reason why alot of stores have changed there prices over the past week.
> So if you bought them before at $523 you would have had a steal


----------



## natashapoly

lotusfire said:


> I wonder why that happened...strange.


because at all the isabel marant shops were all priced at $615 and i guess they didnt want all the little shops to be priced less.


----------



## bgmommy

puppynapper said:


> Hello everyone! Just letting you know that Jumelle has the taupe dickers in 39 and 40, and Stuart & Wright has a bunch of sizes.  I just got my 37s from there.  They got a shipment in this morning and Greg said he emailed everyone literally as he was opening the box.  He said that they are going to fly out the door, so hurry!
> 
> I am a US7 with a wide forefoot and I was advised by S & W to get a 37. He said this season is definitely running true and he gives the 37 to all 7s and 7.5s and the suede stretches out to accommodate width. However, the IM Soho boutique and Jumelle both advised me to get a 38 because the EU 37 fits like a 6.5.  It usually doesn't work for me to size up though unless the size definitely runs small, because I have skinny ankles and legs and a slender foot except for the forefoot.  I hope the 37s work out for me.  I have too much on my credit card right now to order both the 37 and 38 and send one back. Fingers crossed...


I was wondering how they fit???


----------



## puppynapper

bgmommy said:


> I was wondering how they fit???


Hi bgmommy, mine have not arrived yet. I will post my fit findings when they get here!


----------



## vancitygirl

natashapoly said:


> Vancitygirl
> i think the prices they had were under valued that is the reason why alot of stores have changed there prices over the past week.
> So if you bought them before at $523 you would have had a steal


 

aww...what a bummer.  I went on Saturday morning after i saw your post.  I could have saved a good chunk of change!!

FYI:  Just called them to check the price again.  They said there was a pricing error previously, but are now $615.  I guess i missed out


----------



## crimdellacrim

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12412&sid=1295&pid= 

TAUPE!


----------



## vancitygirl

puppynapper said:


> Hello everyone! Just letting you know that Jumelle has the taupe dickers in 39 and 40, and Stuart & Wright has a bunch of sizes.  I just got my 37s from there.  They got a shipment in this morning and Greg said he emailed everyone literally as he was opening the box.  He said that they are going to fly out the door, so hurry!
> 
> I am a US7 with a wide forefoot and I was advised by S & W to get a 37. He said this season is definitely running true and he gives the 37 to all 7s and 7.5s and the suede stretches out to accommodate width. However, the IM Soho boutique and Jumelle both advised me to get a 38 because the EU 37 fits like a 6.5.  It usually doesn't work for me to size up though unless the size definitely runs small, because I have skinny ankles and legs and a slender foot except for the forefoot.  I hope the 37s work out for me.  I have too much on my credit card right now to order both the 37 and 38 and send one back. Fingers crossed...


Hi Puppynapper,
Please post on the fit when you receive your boots.  I usually wear a US 7.5, so I ordered a black pair from Jonathan+Olivia in Toronto in a sz 38. I find them a tad roomy lengthwise.  Didn't want to pay for return postage, so i still have them.  If the 37 fit you snugly I may stick with the 38's.  Then again, I don't know how much these stretch....keep us posted!


----------



## hellofrenchie

crimdellacrim said:


> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12412&sid=1295&pid=
> 
> TAUPE!


YES! I had been obsessively checking to see if they would stock them in Taupe and as soon as it went up, I got a pair in 36! So glad I did because my size is already sold out!


----------



## bgmommy

crimdellacrim said:


> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12412&sid=1295&pid=
> 
> TAUPE!


THANK YOU!!!!  Now I can try the 38 and the 39 and make up my mind and not stress!!!


----------



## crimdellacrim

drati said:


> Cool picture from Paris (not mine):



I noticed on NAP the taupe looks more tan and on La Garconne they look more ofna green/gray.


----------



## shopgirl1010

amacasa said:


> 2011 spring / summer dickers /lacow :you could have probably taken the 36.  i am usually 41 in marant but was able to go 40
> 
> Now, for Fall/ winter colors and production:  some ladies are saying they are a tad bit smaller .  So, hard to tell.
> 
> but the suede material does stretch a bit with use.  Plus you have to take the smaller ( if you are half sizes) if you want a neater fit around the ankle as well.
> 
> good luck!!! you will love them nevertheless!




Should I have ordered 36? Hmm....I never have to size up but the pair I tried on at the store was tight surprisingly...I guess we'll see!


----------



## lotusfire

The top pair looks taupe; I also wonder how this season's 'taupe' compares to the past seasons. I got mine from NAP and they are a greenish grey; still a great color! But they do seem to vary in color, depending on the lighting. At night, mine look more like the ones on La Garconne.



crimdellacrim said:


> I noticed on NAP the taupe looks more tan and on La Garconne they look more ofna green/gray.


----------



## Brigitte031

Wow, 615 is pretty steep for a pair of these boots. Not that they compare or anything, but a pair of Louboutins cost less... cuhhhrazy!!!


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> I was wondering how they fit???


 
Hey there,

I take a standard US 6.5 and have a normal width foot.  I took the size 36 in the Dickers and they are really comfortable. Not tight at all across the width and I still have some room in the length.

I hope this helps


----------



## ScarceNot

I thought Louboutin boots started at $895.?

I've changed my mind about the size. I am a 9 and when I tried on the 39 and
40 at nighttime the 40 was loose. Trying them again in the day the 40 seems
just fine with the tiniest bit of heel slide on one side which will probably correct
itself once the toebox relaxes. And the 39 are horrendously tight.

Which all works out for the best because by the time I was with it enough
to order the Taupe from NAP this morning the 40 was the only choice left.
I don't mind paying 615 vs. 560 from Barney's, because with no tax from
NAP but tax at Barney's, the price works out about the same anyway.


----------



## chanel traveler

I just received my taupe 37 from Matches. I am a true 6.5. Why couldn't they make half sizes?!? They fit ok but I wish I ordered the 36 because I want them to fit kind of snug. But NOW...I can't find 36 anywhere! Anyone want to swap 36 taupe for 37??? Let me know!!!


----------



## Coreena

shopgirl1010 said:


> I'm usually a 6.5 I tried on a 36 at the store, surprised they had it but not in cognac. It was tight-and the SA suggested I get 37 which is what I ordered. I don't plan on wearing with thick socks or anything did I make the right choice?


yes i think you did. Im a  US5.5 and the 36 is a good fit for me. I feel the 36 will most probably feel a tad tight.


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> aww...what a bummer.  I went on Saturday morning after i saw your post.  I could have saved a good chunk of change!!
> 
> FYI:  Just called them to check the price again.  They said there was a pricing error previously, but are now $615.  I guess i missed out


They should really honor the old price. If you saw it. I think this whole isabel marant craze is making all the the retails trying to make as much as possible  But compared to ebay they are still cheaper lol .. On ebay a pair goes for USD700 to 750, now that is crazy


----------



## hiya2

Originally Posted by angelastoel  
I have paid 16 euro and picked them up after 1 hour.
Originally Posted by Kamya121  
I paid $20 in NYC to have mine resoled.
Thank you for your responses!




lotusfire said:


> Thank you for your responses!



did you take them to any old shoe repair place/cobblers?

do you know what material they used?

thanks!


----------



## lotusfire

Barneys raised their prices as well; now $615 for Dickers and $725 for Bobbys. Not sure I can justify spending that much on a sneaker...


----------



## bgmommy

lotusfire said:


> Barneys raised their prices as well; now $615 for Dickers and $725 for Bobbys. Not sure I can justify spending that much on a sneaker...


Oh my!!! I had the black sitting in my shopping bag from yesterday when I was worried I needed the 9 and before I secured a taupe 9 - sure enough the price went up!!!!!


----------



## lotusfire

bgmommy said:


> Oh my!!! I had the black sitting in my shopping bag from yesterday when I was worried I needed the 9 and before I secured a taupe 9 - sure enough the price went up!!!!!


I know, I've been worried about getting a size 36 but I think I want to try it on in store before making the commitment to my credit card. Does anyone know if Barneys in the Boston area carry IM?


----------



## bgmommy

lotusfire said:


> I know, I've been worried about getting a size 36 but I think I want to try it on in store before making the commitment to my credit card. Does anyone know if Barneys in the Boston area carry IM?


I hear you...I didn't want to have to put 2 pairs on my cc either and that is why I didn't get 39's initially from NAP.  However, you want to get the right size and you can return them quickly.  That is what I plan on doing. I will let you know my thoughts on sizes as soon as I get them.  I will have the 38's tomorrow!


----------



## lotusfire

I already have the 37 (I'm usually a US size 7, rarely a 6.5), and I've been testing them out around the house. barefoot, they fit fine in length(only a bit long) and width, but seem loose around the ankle. With a thin sock, they fit great. I'm not sure a 36 would be a better option for me. 



bgmommy said:


> I hear you...I didn't want to have to put 2 pairs on my cc either and that is why I didn't get 39's initially from NAP.  However, you want to get the right size and you can return them quickly.  That is what I plan on doing. I will let you know my thoughts on sizes as soon as I get them.  I will have the 38's tomorrow!


----------



## Bobs

TriBeCa in Brighton has some in Taupe. Call +44 1273 673755.


----------



## Brigitte031

Aww it's totally not worth getting it at Barney's now then because 615 plus tax is definitely more than the NAP price. I was contemplating on the purchase and hesitated. Now the price has gone up!


----------



## ShoeLvr

I just received the first of my Dickers, the Taupe in Size 38 from Roden Gray. I am a US Size 8 with one foot closer to a 7.5 and I feel as if they fit perfectly. 

They are definitely not tight and seem to hug the foot in all of the right places. There is enough room to wear a thin sock but they do not slip when worn barefoot. 

I am still waiting on my Cognac pair from La Garconne so we will have to see which ones I end up with.


----------



## vancitygirl

ShoeLvr said:


> I just received the first of my Dickers, the Taupe in Size 38 from Roden Gray. I am a US Size 8 with one foot closer to a 7.5 and I feel as if they fit perfectly.
> 
> They are definitely not tight and seem to hug the foot in all of the right places. There is enough room to wear a thin sock but they do not slip when worn barefoot.
> 
> I am still waiting on my Cognac pair from La Garconne so we will have to see which ones I end up with.


Hi ShoeLvr,

Your pair from Roden Gray, did you get them for $523 as Natashapoly had said they were selling at?  When I visited the store over the weekend, they were $615.  Just curious...


----------



## ShoeLvr

Hey there,

I did pay $523 Canadian for them which is a little bit more in USD. I contacted them at the end of last week, I guess right before they changed the prices.


----------



## mandicakes

xxxxxx


----------



## chanel traveler

Hey girls!

Anyone looking for a taupe in 36??? Netaporter just got some in again! I just ordered mine so i'm going to sell my 37 in taupe. Yay! Finally got the size I want after all. So much hassle! But I think it was worth it just to get the right one.


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Hi ShoeLvr,
> 
> Your pair from Roden Gray, did you get them for $523 as Natashapoly had said they were selling at?  When I visited the store over the weekend, they were $615.  Just curious...


Seems like all the resellers have raised there RRP to 615 must be to ensure across the board all the prices are the same. I assume an agreement is in place (assume set by isabel marant) to ensure it is fair to all resellers. Just a theory


----------



## SohoChic

mandicakes said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I'm been searching (desperately) for a pair of the Poppy heels in a size 36. Does anyone have a pair they are wanting to sell in either Red or Black? Also I'm searching for the Dana fringed boots in dark camo size 36.
> 
> If anyone has some they are willing to part with please email me at katominki@gmail.com



Check your email


----------



## mpgtown99

What do you ladies spray or apply on the suede dicker boots to help keep it from getting dirty?


----------



## am2022

living in oregon... im the queen of waterproofing!

I ve sprayed mine with my DD's Ugg spray and after that dried, i then topped it off with Apple waterproof spray..

I think its advisable to just spray as many times as you can throughout the winter time to really protect the suede.

I just found a COLE HAAN suede spray in my DH's closet but that I haven't used yet...



mpgtown99 said:


> What do you ladies spray or apply on the suede dicker boots to help keep it from getting dirty?


----------



## bgmommy

I just got my taupe 38 from NAP.  They fit pretty well without socks, but with socks a little tight.  I do like how they fit around the ankle and worry the 39 will look big.  Debated trying to cancel the 39 order, however, then I would never know.  If ONLY they made 1/2 sizes!!!!


----------



## mpgtown99

Thanks amacasa!  I looked up the Ugg sprays - Do you use the Sheepskin water & Stain Repellant?  or the Sheepskin Protector?



amacasa said:


> living in oregon... im the queen of waterproofing!
> 
> I ve sprayed mine with my DD's Ugg spray and after that dried, i then topped it off with Apple waterproof spray..
> 
> I think its advisable to just spray as many times as you can throughout the winter time to really protect the suede.
> 
> I just found a COLE HAAN suede spray in my DH's closet but that I haven't used yet...


----------



## mpgtown99

bgmommy, just curious - what is your US size?  I normally wear 7.5 pumps or 8 in boots (with socks) and I have the dicker boots in 39, and I think it fits well.  However, when I called the Soho store, they said I should get a 38. 



bgmommy said:


> I just got my taupe 38 from NAP. They fit pretty well without socks, but with socks a little tight. I do like how they fit around the ankle and worry the 39 will look big. Debated trying to cancel the 39 order, however, then I would never know. If ONLY they made 1/2 sizes!!!!


----------



## shimin_123

Hi all,

I have been lurking around this thread for a little while now as I fell in love with the Dickers boots. I have received my boots in taupe from Matches, thanks to the ladies who posted the link and info!! I ordered a size 38 ( I am a size 8 in Australia) and it was a perfect fit! Beautiful boots and I can see why women from all around the world fell in love with it!


----------



## am2022

its the water repellant!

don't forget the apple as well :http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=284

This apple spray protects everything... All Balenciaga girls swear by it.. including moi!  I need to try it on my bal leather jacket as well but waiting for someone with first hand experience with jackets first!





mpgtown99 said:


> Thanks amacasa! I looked up the Ugg sprays - Do you use the Sheepskin water & Stain Repellant? or the Sheepskin Protector?


----------



## mpgtown99

Thanks again!  i just ordered both the Ugg spray and the Apple garde.  



amacasa said:


> its the water repellant!
> 
> don't forget the apple as well :http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=284
> 
> This apple spray protects everything... All Balenciaga girls swear by it.. including moi! I need to try it on my bal leather jacket as well but waiting for someone with first hand experience with jackets first!


----------



## Rema85

Just bought a pair of dicker boots in taupe (size 38). Love them!  If it's within anyone's reach, there are a few more pairs (smaller and larger sizes, I think) left in the store - Costume boutique in Dublin. They are so comfy! Glad I managed to try them on before purchase. The 38 is a perfect fit although I was expecting to need a 39.


----------



## am2022

You are very welcome!!!

Do report back how your dickers did in the rain!!!



amacasa said:


> its the water repellant!
> 
> don't forget the apple as well :http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=284
> 
> This apple spray protects everything... All Balenciaga girls swear by it.. including moi! I need to try it on my bal leather jacket as well but waiting for someone with first hand experience with jackets first!


----------



## crimdellacrim

Canceled my order with La Garconne 36 Taupe and my NAP is already on it's way. I don't know why but lagarconne was taking too long to ship.


----------



## crimdellacrim

Hurry they just put the 36 up


----------



## bgmommy

crimdellacrim said:


> Canceled my order with La Garconne 36 Taupe and my NAP is already on it's way. I don't know why but lagarconne was taking too long to ship.



I know - why is La Garconne NOT SHIPPING???  Did you call to cancel the order - just curious what they said!  I need the 39 from them and website says it will ship within 48 hours.  NAP is SOOOO fast - I received my 38's within 48 hours from order placement - wish I had ordered the 39's from them at the same time!


----------



## bgmommy

OH La Garconne says "shipped" now - yippy!!!  There is a 36 Taupe available that crimdellacrim cancelled - anybody need a 36????


----------



## crimdellacrim

I called them to cancel once I got shipping confirmation with NAP. I needed them before I go on vacation next week. I placed my order on the 18th and placed NAP order last night.


----------



## ::emi::

Can anyone confirm whether the color Taupe on Lagarconne is different to the Sage on NAP?


----------



## ScarceNot

If you click the "details" tab on the item page, it says "Designer color: Taupe".


----------



## Coreena

bgmommy said:


> I just got my taupe 38 from NAP.  They fit pretty well without socks, but with socks a little tight.  I do like how they fit around the ankle and worry the 39 will look big.  Debated trying to cancel the 39 order, however, then I would never know.  If ONLY they made 1/2 sizes!!!!


hey bgmommy, if the 38's fit i feel you should keep them they will stretch and give a little over time, mine have. This is just from wearing them without socks. If you were them with socks i assume they would stretch more over time.


----------



## shimin_123

Worn my Dickers today...........and they are so comfortable!


----------



## Coreena

shimin_123 said:


> Worn my Dickers today...........and they are so comfortable!


hehee... they are  You will find that you will be living in them  I pretty much wear my dickers everyday. They are so easy and comfortable to wear  Enjoy your boots )


----------



## shimin_123

Coreena said:


> hehee... they are  You will find that you will be living in them  I pretty much wear my dickers everyday. They are so easy and comfortable to wear  Enjoy your boots )


 

I think you're right Coreena, I can imagine myself living in them!


----------



## nelstar

Does anyone have a full list of online Isabel Marant stockists?

I was lucky enough to score a pair of Taupe Dickers in size 40 off NAP UK  and absolutely adore them of course!   And now I'm after a pair in black (Noir).  

I ordered a pair from Barneys.com just before the price increase but my order has just been cancelled.  Bummer!

I'm in Australia, so UK prices are actually the best for us Aussie girls right now.

Any help on UK stockists?   Thanks!


----------



## nelstar

Oh, and do any Aussie girls know the best suede protector to use on these babies?   Being the middle of Winter right now, I don't want to wear my Taupes out until they have protection.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
*nelstar* I use R M Williams Suede Protector on my black Dickers.  I haven't tried it (or anything else yet) on my taupe Dickers but I've been using it for years on my brown suede R M Williams boots and they look like new.

Also re UK stockists, you could try The Shop at Bluebird in London.  They don't sell online but they have a mail order service so you could ring or email them for stock advice.


----------



## crimdellacrim

Received my boots last night from NAP. I wear a US 5.5-6 and the 36 fit perfectly and just enough room for a thin sock. They are more of a greenish/gray not as light as they are pictured on the site but I LOVE THEM! This morning they listed a bunch of jewelry so I just ordered the horn necklace.


----------



## Isabelfan

I am so happy I finally got my Dickers in 39 Taupe!  Now I have to decide if I should keep my miel... Which is so gorgeous too! But aren't three pairs of the same pair of boots excessive?


----------



## bgmommy

ok - I got my 39 taupe dickers - really need the 8 1/2 - should I go with tight and slightly uncomfortable and hard to wear a sock with or 39 with some slippage and look big?  I have a whole thumb width at the end of the 39???  Do these really stretch?  So confused - for those 1/2 size gals - did you size up or down??? Thanks in advance for the advice!!!


----------



## therealblonde

Hi, just popped in to say I studied all 38 pages of this thread to make an informed decision about what size to get 
I'm normally either a 39 or 40. The 40 was too big, but the 39 was snug (esp on my right foot, which is slightly bigger). But I decided to get the 39, based on what I read here - so I hope they will stretch enough to fit just right! IM should def make 1/2 sizes...

So now I am the proud owner of taupe Dickers! The last ones in this size. They are gorgeous, I love the color!


----------



## ShoeLvr

Just received my cognac dickers from La Garconne. The cognac is really a gorgeous color. I was surprised because it looks so orangey in the pictures but it's actually a beautiful, dusty brown. Unfortunately for my bank account, I think I might be forced to keep it along with the taupe.


----------



## puppynapper

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Puppynapper,
> Please post on the fit when you receive your boots.  I usually wear a US 7.5, so I ordered a black pair from Jonathan+Olivia in Toronto in a sz 38. I find them a tad roomy lengthwise.  Didn't want to pay for return postage, so i still have them.  If the 37 fit you snugly I may stick with the 38's.  Then again, I don't know how much these stretch....keep us posted!



Probably a day late and a dollar short, but my taupe dickers in 37 arrived and I wanted to post my fit findings.  My feet are a wide US 7, with the right foot running more like a 7.5.  I find the 37 dickers to be a perfect fit without socks.  I prefer a snug fit, though.  Any bit of looseness and my feet cramp horribly.  I like the neat fit around my ankles and foot as well.  With normal socks they are a bit snug, especially on my right foot, but not uncomfortably so.  I really get the feeling that these will stretch with wear though, so I am going to keep them and wear them barefoot or with tights for now.  I am 100% positive that the 38 would have been too big.


----------



## shopgirl1010

I still have yet to receive my cognac from Barneys. I am 6.5 and I'm never one to size up but SA recommended ordering 37. The ones I tried on @Barneys size 36 were really tight. Do they stretch out enough?


----------



## puppynapper

shopgirl1010 said:


> I still have yet to receive my cognac from Barneys. I am 6.5 and I'm never one to size up but SA recommended ordering 37. The ones I tried on @Barneys size 36 were really tight. Do they stretch out enough?



Hi Shopgirl, since I have wide feet most shoes are snug on me at first, so if the material is soft I tend to go by length more than width. If the style is the right length then I wear them with thick socks around the house and they always give in width (including my Rachel Comey boots, which are known to run narrow).  Did the 36s run short on you as well as being tight? If so, then the 37 was probably the right choice. That being said, I know someone who is a wide 6.5 who went with the 37 dickers this season and is happy with them. She did say that there is room for socks and a thin insole though.


----------



## shopgirl1010

puppynapper said:


> Hi Shopgirl, since I have wide feet most shoes are snug on me at first, so if the material is soft I tend to go by length more than width. If the style is the right length then I wear them with thick socks around the house and they always give in width (including my Rachel Comey boots, which are known to run narrow).  Did the 36s run short on you as well as being tight? If so, then the 37 was probably the right choice. That being said, I know someone who is a wide 6.5 who went with the 37 dickers this season and is happy with them. She did say that there is room for socks and a thin insole though.



The thing is I don't have wide feet-but not much room in the toe area. And I wasn't planning on wearing with thick socks...maybe those really thin ankle socks.


----------



## vancitygirl

puppynapper said:


> Probably a day late and a dollar short, but my taupe dickers in 37 arrived and I wanted to post my fit findings.  My feet are a wide US 7, with the right foot running more like a 7.5.  I find the 37 dickers to be a perfect fit without socks.  I prefer a snug fit, though.  Any bit of looseness and my feet cramp horribly.  I like the neat fit around my ankles and foot as well.  With normal socks they are a bit snug, especially on my right foot, but not uncomfortably so.  I really get the feeling that these will stretch with wear though, so I am going to keep them and wear them barefoot or with tights for now.  I am 100% positive that the 38 would have been too big.


 
Hi Puppynapper,
Thank you for your reply.  I had asked the CS rep when placing my order if I should get the 37 instead because I was having second thoughts about fit, she said the 38's would be fine.  I am kicking myself right now...I haven't worn it out yet, maybe a pair of insoles?  or maybe i should try to sell it and purchase a 37...


----------



## eintopf

Hi everybody,
Yesterday I`ve checked Matches website and they had TAUPE only in 39.. my size!!!... (I`ve ordered them paying by credit card, got an e-mail saying that they`re off to locate the boots and they`d contact me again to let me know when I`d be receiving my order).
Does anybody know how long does it take? (have no previous experiences in buying at Matches). Hope it means I`ve bought them, but they need some time to pick a pair from somewhere (later in the evening checked their site once more and the Dickers were sold out).
Thanks!


----------



## lotusfire

shopgirl1010 said:


> The thing is I don't have wide feet-but not much room in the toe area. And I wasn't planning on wearing with thick socks...maybe those really thin ankle socks.



I think you should be ok with your 37; I am a 6.5-7, average width, and that is the size I chose. I know my true size is 6.5 (when measured), but I always buy 7s because I need the wiggle room for my toes (don't want bunions!). My foot size is 9" x 3.25" Most of my shoes are 7 and I have a few 6.5/37 (sandals, European styles). I was debating getting a 36 in the Dicker boots, but I don't think I will have much toe room. I may be able to stuff my foot into them, but my toes would feel cramped and my big toe may eventually wear a hole into the upper. They may also stretch unevenly and look strange on my foot. I have purchased a size 6 in Minnetonkas and Uggs, but those run a whole size large.

The 37 is a good size for me. Barefoot, I have wiggle room for my toes, but the boot isn't loose (doesn't flop when I walk). I don't wear boots barefoot anyway, and plan to wear a thin ankle sock with these - which makes them fit snug. When I walk, the boot actually feels snug in the heel, unless I slide my foot forward. I still have a bit of room in the length, but not enough to size down a whole size. If desired, I can put an insole in. 

I hope this helps out. Shoe sizing can be difficult, especially when purchasing online!


----------



## hellofrenchie

Does anyone know where I can buy apple garde in LA? My Dickers are arriving Tuesday and I want to be able to spray them before I wear them out!


----------



## ShoeLvr

hellofrenchie said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy apple garde in LA? My Dickers are arriving Tuesday and I want to be able to spray them before I wear them out!



Here's a list of all stores that sell Apple Garde: http://www.applepolishes.com/applepolishes/purchase.html#ca. I'm about to spray mine right now!


----------



## hellofrenchie

ShoeLvr said:


> Here's a list of all stores that sell Apple Garde: http://www.applepolishes.com/applepolishes/purchase.html#ca. I'm about to spray mine right now!


Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## puppynapper

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Puppynapper,
> Thank you for your reply.  I had asked the CS rep when placing my order if I should get the 37 instead because I was having second thoughts about fit, she said the 38's would be fine.  I am kicking myself right now...I haven't worn it out yet, maybe a pair of insoles?  or maybe i should try to sell it and purchase a 37...



Hi Vancitygirl,

Maybe you can wait for them to come back in stock on a site with free return shipping, like NAP, then order a pair in 37 just so you can know for sure?  You can hold on to your 38s until then.  If you decide to sell them later on, you should have no problem making your money back, especially if you haven't worn them out.  If it helps, my right (larger) foot measurement is 9.5" long and 3.5" wide. The 37s are just right in length for me, with about a half inch between my toes and the end of the boot.  

Alternatively, you could pick up a pair of insoles and try them out with the 38s around the house and see if that works for you.  Personally, I don't like the feel of boots that are too long on me, especially in ankle boots because I feel like ankle boots flop around more and need a tighter fit, a bit more like pumps. But some people like the wiggle room for their toes and get claustrophobic with tight boots.


----------



## puppynapper

Do you ladies put protective vibram/topy half soles on yours?  I know a couple of ladies have, but I was wondering if majority just weather-protect the suede and wear them out as is with the leather soles.  I live in LA so I'm not too worried about rain or foul weather but I worry that I will be too precious with them anyways.  I was hoping to traipse all over town in these babies!


----------



## shoeangel

I don't quite understand how so many of you are able to find these and order them online or over the phone.

I would kill for a size 37 in taupe, but I have not found a single store online that has a pair to sell in any color or size.  I am reading that many of you just received yours or are waiting for yours to arrive.  But how?

I will continue to search, but in the meantime, I felt compelled to order the SM version from Piperlime as my backup plan.  Since they are backordered until early September, I still have plenty of time to get lucky.

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...f2178999&ap=2&siteID=plafcid105&redirect=true

If anyone has a secret for locating these boots, I would love to hear it.


----------



## ScarceNot

Have you tried calling the New York boutique at 212-219-2284?
They were supposed to have received a re-stock in the Taupe recently.

Taupe hit online in Europe on July 4 and then the states two weeks later.
Essentially selling out the same day either locale. I would keep checking
NAP US for returns in the next week.


----------



## am2022

hi there.. hope you can find your boot.

try the boutiques:

los angeles:  shop heist, Creatures of comfort

San Francisco:  Nida, Metier and elizabeth something

Seattle:  Laree Boutique

Portland:  Odessa boutique

New York:  bird boutique, stuart and frank???

Good luck!



shoeangel said:


> I don't quite understand how so many of you are able to find these and order them online or over the phone.
> 
> I would kill for a size 37 in taupe, but I have not found a single store online that has a pair to sell in any color or size.  I am reading that many of you just received yours or are waiting for yours to arrive.  But how?
> 
> I will continue to search, but in the meantime, I felt compelled to order the SM version from Piperlime as my backup plan.  Since they are backordered until early September, I still have plenty of time to get lucky.
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...f2178999&ap=2&siteID=plafcid105&redirect=true
> 
> If anyone has a secret for locating these boots, I would love to hear it.


----------



## hellofrenchie

shoeangel said:


> I don't quite understand how so many of you are able to find these and order them online or over the phone.
> 
> I would kill for a size 37 in taupe, but I have not found a single store online that has a pair to sell in any color or size.  I am reading that many of you just received yours or are waiting for yours to arrive.  But how?
> 
> I will continue to search, but in the meantime, I felt compelled to order the SM version from Piperlime as my backup plan.  Since they are backordered until early September, I still have plenty of time to get lucky.
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...f2178999&ap=2&siteID=plafcid105&redirect=true
> 
> If anyone has a secret for locating these boots, I would love to hear it.


Not sure if you want to shell out the extra cash but there's a pair of taupes on eBay in 37 right now! 

Also before I was able to snag my taupes from la garconne last week, I had called barneys in beverly hills to see if they would be stocking the taupes and the SA said they should be getting them in on Tuesday (this past Tuesday).. They aren't online but might be worth giving barneys a call to see if they have them in store?


----------



## bgmommy

shoeangel said:


> I don't quite understand how so many of you are able to find these and order them online or over the phone.
> 
> I would kill for a size 37 in taupe, but I have not found a single store online that has a pair to sell in any color or size.  I am reading that many of you just received yours or are waiting for yours to arrive.  But how?
> 
> I will continue to search, but in the meantime, I felt compelled to order the SM version from Piperlime as my backup plan.  Since they are backordered until early September, I still have plenty of time to get lucky.
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...f2178999&ap=2&siteID=plafcid105&redirect=true
> 
> If anyone has a secret for locating these boots, I would love to hear it.



You have to be diligent about checking.  Every Monday, Wednesday and Friday NAP gets new stock and posts around 7am EST.  Barney's had a few pairs pop up this week as well in black and 1 pair in cognac and I got another pair from La Garconne because a very nice Purse Forum user added the link when she noticed they were posted.  Just check periodically and you will find a pair - good luck!


----------



## shoeangel

*ScarceNot, amacasa, hellofrenchy,bgmommy, and lotusfire,*

You are all so awesome!   Thank you all for the great ideas and encouragement to keep trying.  I have my work set out for me.  Let's hope perseverance pays off.

hellofrenchie, I considered ebay, but the current bid is $760 with two days to go.  I bet they go for considerably more.  Shoes are important but not THAT important.

In my search for alternatives, I also considered the Rebecca Minkoff Doll, another adorable IM inspired boot, but they are equally as hard to find, I guess.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=RMIN-WZ3&c=


----------



## bgmommy

Coreena said:


> thats strange. I received dickers from NAP and they are definitely not large to size. I would say narrow at the width is correct but its not large at all. More like small.



I totally agree - I think 1/2 sizes should size up.  I think 8 would be too uncomfortable for long periods of time although I like how they fit around my ankle more.  I agree with LaGarconne website which suggests to size up and NOT down.  I would not wear these without socks in winter so 38 would never work.  FYI - Barneys advised to size up as well. I am sending my 38 back and keeping the 39!


----------



## duna

bgmommy said:


> I totally agree - I think 1/2 sizes should size up. I think 8 would be too uncomfortable for long periods of time although I like how they fit around my ankle more. I agree with LaGarconne website which suggests to size up and NOT down. I would not wear these without socks in winter so 38 would never work. FYI - Barneys advised to size up as well. I am sending my 38 back and keeping the 39!


 
I also don't understand why NAP says they are large to size: I usually wear a size 40 but my Dickers are 41 and they're fine!


----------



## Coreena

shimin_123 said:


> I think you're right Coreena, I can imagine myself living in them!


I have a few colours and just alternate between them  they are so comfortable to wear. Much kinder on the feet, especially since Im walking around alot during the day


----------



## Coreena

nelstar said:


> Oh, and do any Aussie girls know the best suede protector to use on these babies?   Being the middle of Winter right now, I don't want to wear my Taupes out until they have protection.


hi nelstar i use collonil waterstop spray. I think it works pretty well  You should be able to get it from most places. Try david jones I know they sell it


----------



## Coreena

bgmommy said:


> I totally agree - I think 1/2 sizes should size up.  I think 8 would be too uncomfortable for long periods of time although I like how they fit around my ankle more.  I agree with LaGarconne website which suggests to size up and NOT down.  I would not wear these without socks in winter so 38 would never work.  FYI - Barneys advised to size up as well. I am sending my 38 back and keeping the 39!


Yeah I think keeping the 39's is the right choice  boots are meet to be comfortable


----------



## lotusfire

NAP's fit guide is usually off - They claimed a pair of Proenzas was true to size but when I got them, they ran a full size small. I think with the Dickers, it seems like smaller sizes (36, 37) run about a half size large, and the larger sizes are more true to size. But that is only my assessment based on reviews from this thread!


----------



## bgmommy

lotusfire said:


> NAP's fit guide is usually off - They claimed a pair of Proenzas was true to size but when I got them, they ran a full size small. I think with the Dickers, it seems like smaller sizes (36, 37) run about a half size large, and the larger sizes are more true to size. But that is only my assessment based on reviews from this thread!



Agree - embarrassed to admit that I am still wavering...the 39's are so "stinkin" big!!!!


----------



## lotusfire

bgmommy said:


> Agree - embarrassed to admit that I am still wavering...the 39's are so "stinkin" big!!!!


Don't worry...I was on the fence for a while...the 37s fit my swollen summer feet pretty well when barefoot...and would be great with socks come fall/winter. But you mentioned you had a full thumb of space in the heel! I don't have that issue with mine, so that is why I stuck with the 37. I think you should stick with the 38, especially if you find that the 39 is huge; They will most likely stretch to accommodate.


----------



## shopgirl1010

So just received my cognac from Barneys size 37. I'm usually 6.5. The 6 I tried on at the store was really tight in the toe area. Just tried 37- it's a little loose but I am going to put foot-petal heel slippers on the back. Will this stretch out?


----------



## lotusfire

shopgirl1010 said:


> So just received my cognac from Barneys size 37. I'm usually 6.5. The 6 I tried on at the store was really tight in the toe area. Just tried 37- it's a little loose but I am going to put foot-petal heel slippers on the back. Will this stretch out?


Usually shoes stretch to accommodate the foot, so if its already a bit loose, I don't think it will stretch further.


----------



## therealblonde

I sized down for these -- I'm more often a 40 than a 39, but the 40 was so big! My left foot was slipping in it. The 39 is a perfect fit on my left foot, but very snug on my right (my right foot is bigger). So I was in serious doubt. But in the store they advised to stick with the 39, as they will stretch (the shopgirls were both wearing last season's Dickers). In the length I don't need more space, it's the width that's the problem, and they said that it will stretch to accommodate your foot. Have been wearing them now for 2 days, and they are gently stretching, so I am hoping :-0. But I'm pretty positive the 40s would have been too big for comfort. I don't always want to wear them with thick socks or an innersole. Plus it's really hard to fill up the extra space at the heel.
Hope this will help anybody to make up their minds! A 39.5 would have sold my problem!


----------



## bgmommy

therealblonde said:


> I sized down for these -- I'm more often a 40 than a 39, but the 40 was so big! My left foot was slipping in it. The 39 is a perfect fit on my left foot, but very snug on my right (my right foot is bigger). So I was in serious doubt. But in the store they advised to stick with the 39, as they will stretch (the shopgirls were both wearing last season's Dickers). In the length I don't need more space, it's the width that's the problem, and they said that it will stretch to accommodate your foot. Have been wearing them now for 2 days, and they are gently stretching, so I am hoping :-0. But I'm pretty positive the 40s would have been too big for comfort. I don't always want to wear them with thick socks or an innersole. Plus it's really hard to fill up the extra space at the heel.
> Hope this will help anybody to make up their minds! A 39.5 would have sold my problem!


Are they hurting by the end of the day?  It sounds like you and I have the same problem although my left is bigger.  My right fits perfectly in the 38 and the left is snug especially with a thin sock, but the 39 seems so big.  If i bang my heel so my foot is completely back I have an entire thumb width of length at my toes!


----------



## therealblonde

they hurt a bit at the end of the day, when there has been plenty of walking.`But if I keep them on just to potter about in the house and cook and sit on the couch and watch telly, they are fine. Hopefully they will stretch enough during my walks, and Ill have a perfect fit....
Darn, buying shoes is not easy! It's a science!


----------



## ScarceNot

Matches has Taupe 39 and 41 listed right now


----------



## ScarceNot

mrsh.se has Cognac and Black in today


----------



## shopgirl1010

I wore my 37 today with the heel slippers, fits perfectly now. Whew! I wish the sizing of these boots were more consistent.


----------



## velvetoranges

It seems that Matches still has the 39 in taupe that was mentioned above. If anyone is interested, hurry!


----------



## bgmommy

I decided to size up from 8 1/2 to keep the 39!!!  If anyone interested I see there is a 39 taupe at NAP - hurry!!!  I came across it when doing return which means a 38 will become available soon as well!


----------



## bgmommy

therealblonde said:


> I sized down for these -- I'm more often a 40 than a 39, but the 40 was so big! My left foot was slipping in it. The 39 is a perfect fit on my left foot, but very snug on my right (my right foot is bigger). So I was in serious doubt. But in the store they advised to stick with the 39, as they will stretch (the shopgirls were both wearing last season's Dickers). In the length I don't need more space, it's the width that's the problem, and they said that it will stretch to accommodate your foot. Have been wearing them now for 2 days, and they are gently stretching, so I am hoping :-0. But I'm pretty positive the 40s would have been too big for comfort. I don't always want to wear them with thick socks or an innersole. Plus it's really hard to fill up the extra space at the heel.
> Hope this will help anybody to make up their minds! A 39.5 would have sold my problem!



I tried - I couldn't get mine to stretch enough - I am sure yours fits better to begin with.


----------



## natashapoly

therealblonde said:


> they hurt a bit at the end of the day, when there has been plenty of walking.`But if I keep them on just to potter about in the house and cook and sit on the couch and watch telly, they are fine. Hopefully they will stretch enough during my walks, and Ill have a perfect fit....
> Darn, buying shoes is not easy! It's a science!



i'm sure the pain will be worth it 
few more weeks ur feets gonna form in to those booties


----------



## twiddledeb

Does anyone know where I can still get a pair of black Poppy's in size 38? Been looking all over to no avail.
*xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## am2022

i have been on the lookout too for the black poppys.. good luck to both of us!!!

I on the other hand need size 41....  someday..


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> i have been on the lookout too for the black poppys.. good luck to both of us!!!
> 
> I on the other hand need size 41....  someday..



sent you a message =)


----------



## juliebeau

I am still lusting after the red poppys!! size 38. anyone?


----------



## Swanky

just a friendly reminder that offering to buy/sell to members here may get you banned


----------



## bekind20thers

I'm a US size 8, what size should I purchase? I want this color seen on Emma Roberts, what color is that?
media.onsugar.com/files/2011/03/13/2/636/6360581/8a0cbd66890e4883_emmaroberts_0325.png
media.onsugar.com/files/2011/01/03/1/636/6360581/9c3557cafc6659cc_emmaroberts_0110.jpg

Thank you for the help!


----------



## bekind20thers

It looks like grey, not black?


----------



## juliebeau

the color is called anthracite (gray) and it was from 2010 I believe. she didn't make it in that color this year...your best bet is to consistently check ebay or maybe next year she will release the color again!


----------



## bunnybunny

Hello!  In case anyone is looking for size 37 Dickers in Noir, I am returning a pair to Barneys.com.  Just dropped off the package at the post office; so if any of you lovely ladies are looking, keep an eye out for when they put it back on the website.


----------



## angelastoel

Today I had my first long walk (3 hours) with my Dicker boots and I am now even more happy with them because I had NO PAIN at all!!! Even less than ballerina's or sneakers!
Here is a picture from today.


----------



## shoeangel

^ Angelastoel,

Your outfit is adorable!  You dress nicely for a 3-mile walk. 

What color are your boots?  And are they true-to-size or did you order 1/2 size larger than normal?


----------



## angelastoel

shoeangel said:


> ^ Angelastoel,
> 
> Your outfit is adorable!  You dress nicely for a 3-mile walk.
> 
> What color are your boots?  And are they true-to-size or did you order 1/2 size larger than normal?



Thanks Shoeangel!
My boots are the Taupe colour. I am a size 36,5-37 and bought a 37, they fit perfect!


----------



## Brigitte031

Quick question, are the Dicker boots already legitimately sold out or are online retailers going to restock?


----------



## delmilano

I finally bought a second pair of suede dickers, my first was miel from the previous season and now black from the new collection. The black dickers are the same as last season's, IM repeats black and taupe. The fabric shoe bags are made with thicker fabric and the prints are different from the previous season.


----------



## shoeangel

^ *Delmilano*,

My very first thought was "It's summer, what are you doing wearing tights unless you are in the Southern Hemishere?"

My second thought was " Wow!  You lucky dog!  Those boots are gorgeous, where did you find them?"


----------



## aperiox

What does everyone think about the cognac color? Is it nice in person? Can't decide if I should hold out for the taupe or just go with the cognac...


----------



## ScarceNot

People sharing photos: thanks for sharing, they look great!!

Re: Cognac, I would have preferred a more red-orangey brown, like...cognac. 
I prefer my brown suedes to have rusty tones. I'd love a second pair but I
think I'll wait for Anthracite to come around again.
No offense meant to those enjoying their Cognac.


----------



## KristyDarling

*Delmilano* -- you look awesome in the black Dickers!!  I just bought the same ones!  

I already have a taupe pair which I love to death AND wear to death, but I develop a new ulcer every time I get a new smudge or stain!  I figure in black they'll be a little easier on the stress level. Plus, like taupe, black goes with everything.   My DH doesn't know about it yet, but I will justify the purchase by telling him that I LIVE in Dickers (which is true...since I got mine I don't wear any other shoes!!) and I needed another pair to buffer the wear-down rate. 

*Angeloastoel* -- 3 miles in Dickers, wow! But I'm not surprised. Isn't it amazing how Dickers are THE most comfy shoes ever?? They are waaaay more comfy than my flip flops, ballet flats, AND even my sneakers! How in heck is that even possible!


----------



## velvetoranges

There is a 36 taupe on la garconne Hurry!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Kristy.. black dickers!!! you deserve it you know.. DH will understand!

Right now.... im trying to justify another pair of shoes...
should i start my puppy eye look???

Its a pair of balenciaga mules i have on another thread....

Somebody stop me please!



KristyDarling said:


> *Delmilano* -- you look awesome in the black Dickers!!  I just bought the same ones!
> 
> I already have a taupe pair which I love to death AND wear to death, but I develop a new ulcer every time I get a new smudge or stain! I figure in black they'll be a little easier on the stress level. Plus, like taupe, black goes with everything.  My DH doesn't know about it yet, but I will justify the purchase by telling him that I LIVE in Dickers (which is true...since I got mine I don't wear any other shoes!!) and I needed another pair to buffer the wear-down rate.
> 
> *Angeloastoel* -- 3 miles in Dickers, wow! But I'm not surprised. Isn't it amazing how Dickers are THE most comfy shoes ever?? They are waaaay more comfy than my flip flops, ballet flats, AND even my sneakers! How in heck is that even possible!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Kristy.. black dickers!!! you deserve it you know.. DH will understand!
> 
> Right now.... im trying to justify another pair of shoes...
> should i start my puppy eye look???
> 
> Its a pair of balenciaga mules i have on another thread....
> 
> Somebody stop me please!



Stop you?? Girl, if you find yourself thinking about those mules day after day, week after week....it's a sign that it was meant to be. At least, that's how I interpreted my lusting after black Dickers!  After a moment of panic when I gave the shopgirl my cc number, that quickly resolved to a relieved feeling of "Aaaahhhhh. Much better."  Now I am at peace.


----------



## Bobs

I saw the gorgeous Dicker boots in two new colours in France: black leather and a red-orange suede colour which was really nice.  Both in La Grande Boutique in Aix-en-Provence.  The store had a great selection along with back Poppys on sale for those looking for them!


----------



## bekind20thers

Sorry to be a pain in the butt..but.. Please clarify for me. If I am a size 8 in US then what size should I buy in IM?


----------



## lotusfire

bekind20thers said:


> Sorry to be a pain in the butt..but.. Please clarify for me. If I am a size 8 in US then what size should I buy in IM?


You would be a 38 in this season's Dicker boots..not sure about other shoes


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi guys,

I just got a pair of the taupe dickers and love them but was wondering if you could tell me how much they will stretch? I am a small 6 and bought a 36 but now am wondering if I should have bought a 35? Do they stretch lengthwise up to a full size?  I plan on wearing the hell out of them!  Also, are they coming out with Anthracite in suede this fall?  

Thanks all!


----------



## twiddledeb

Bobs said:


> I saw the gorgeous Dicker boots in two new colours in France: black leather and a red-orange suede colour which was really nice.  Both in La Grande Boutique in Aix-en-Provence.  The store had a great selection along with back Poppys on sale for those looking for them!



Ohh do you think it's possible they'd send it overseas if I call them up to purchase the shoes or would I need to go there in person to get them (quite impossible frankly).


----------



## puppynapper

tinydancer3145 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got a pair of the taupe dickers and love them but was wondering if you could tell me how much they will stretch? I am a small 6 and bought a 36 but now am wondering if I should have bought a 35? Do they stretch lengthwise up to a full size?  I plan on wearing the hell out of them!  Also, are they coming out with Anthracite in suede this fall?
> 
> Thanks all!



In my experience shoes do not stretch lengthwise. 36 was probably the right choice.


----------



## tinydancer3145

puppynapper said:


> In my experience shoes do not stretch lengthwise. 36 was probably the right choice.


Thanks puppynapper!  I hope they don't stretch too much, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bobs

I didn't ask when I was in the store but you should ring or email them.  The details are on the Isabel Marant website or just google their own site. Good luck!



twiddledeb said:


> Ohh do you think it's possible they'd send it overseas if I call them up to purchase the shoes or would I need to go there in person to get them (quite impossible frankly).


----------



## Elina0408

Net-a-porter UK has new stock! Chocolate dickers ankle boots!


----------



## natashapoly

Elina0408 said:


> Net-a-porter UK has new stock! Chocolate dickers ankle boots!



yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## delmilano

KristyDarling said:


> *Delmilano* -- you look awesome in the black Dickers!!  I just bought the same ones!
> 
> I already have a taupe pair which I love to death AND wear to death, but I develop a new ulcer every time I get a new smudge or stain!  I figure in black they'll be a little easier on the stress level. Plus, like taupe, black goes with everything.   My DH doesn't know about it yet, but I will justify the purchase by telling him that I LIVE in Dickers (which is true...since I got mine I don't wear any other shoes!!) and I needed another pair to buffer the wear-down rate.
> 
> !



Having two pairs of Dickers is not too much at all.  I also stress out every time i wear my miel dickers. Unfortunately, light colors tend to get dirty easily but i feel they will age well. Caroline, the swedish blogger has both miel and taupe, she bought Miel after i bought mine and they are already quite dirty but still good looking. That's why she bought the taupe ones as a back up pair.  I agree that the black ones are less high maintenance. 
If IM makes an anthra suede next season, i'll get my third pair.


----------



## delmilano

shoeangel said:


> ^ *Delmilano*,
> 
> My very first thought was "It's summer, what are you doing wearing tights unless you are in the Southern Hemishere?"
> 
> My second thought was " Wow!  You lucky dog!  Those boots are gorgeous, where did you find them?"



ha ha, it's summer here indeed but this year's summer isn't at all summery. Rain, cold weather, the past few weeks we had 12°C-14°C in the morning!!!
I bought these Dickers from the IM shop in Paris. They are from the current collection, Isabel makes the black and taupe two seasons in a row.


----------



## purse-nality

Elina0408 said:


> Net-a-porter UK has new stock! Chocolate dickers ankle boots!



i only see Dixie


----------



## hellofrenchie

Just got an email from creatures of comfort, looks like they have dicker in taupe and Dixie in cognac if anyone is still looking!!!


----------



## ScarceNot

Re COC...it looks like they've got Dixies in Taupe too.

I wish retailers would stop mis-reporting the heels as being wood.
Sure they're wood colored, and have grain-like lines but have they
never come across a leather stacked heel before?


----------



## demicouture

purse-nality said:


> i only see Dixie



yup its the Dixie .... not keen on that heel


----------



## Elina0408

Sorry for my mistake girls! They are the dixie ones!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Nida Boutique in California has Dicker in Black,Cognac, Chocolate in select sizes. I just ordered the last cognac in 37.  

http://www.nidaboutique.com/Nida_bo...ries/2011/7/22_Isabel_Marant_Dicker_boot.html


----------



## bgmommy

cognac dicker in 37 on Barneys right now and pre-order for cream manly from Fall Runway - LOVE!!!!


----------



## svnyc

Hi - I'm new to this, but I've been following the Dicker boot phenomenon for a few months. I know there's been some talk about this, but the taupe color seems to vary widely from season to season. Can anyone who has Dickers from seasons past speak to this? Is it just that the photography or monitor creates variations? Or is the taupe this season vastly lighter than it has been before?


----------



## em378

I put myself on the list at NYC Isabel Marant for taupe. Wonder how long I'm going to be waiting. It seems like my size 39 is popular. They had a black pair in the store but I decided to hold out for taupe and of course now I'm kicking myself for passing them up!


----------



## am2022

good luck em!
i feel the taupe does vary from year to year.
the latest ones have a bit of olive tinge to them which i really love.


----------



## aperiox

I'm a true 7.5 and tried on the 38 and thought they fit completely snug. Do most people wear their Dickers with socks? It seemed like with socks, the 38 would be too snug even though I'm a true 7.5.


----------



## boxermomof2

aperiox said:


> I'm a true 7.5 and tried on the 38 and thought they fit completely snug. Do most people wear their Dickers with socks? It seemed like with socks, the 38 would be too snug even though I'm a true 7.5.



When I called for sizing, the SR told me that you want them snug at first because they stretch.
I ordered my true size 7 (37) and I'm worried they are going to be too narrow through toe box. I generally size up to a 7.5. 

I want these in black too!


----------



## Brigitte031

Has anyone ordered these from Shop Mrs. H? I'm worried about VAT fees (depending on where the boots are being shipped to me from) but there are a lot of sizes available for those that are still looking for the Dicker boot in black. I'm not so fond of this season's taupe so I'm glad I found the black.


----------



## lotusfire

aperiox said:


> I'm a true 7.5 and tried on the 38 and thought they fit completely snug. Do most people wear their Dickers with socks? It seemed like with socks, the 38 would be too snug even though I'm a true 7.5.



I wear mine with thin black cotton/poly blend socks (by danskin). They fit snug with these socks, and a bit loose when barefoot.


----------



## jackydk

Brigitte031 said:


> Has anyone ordered these from Shop Mrs. H? I'm worried about VAT fees (depending on where the boots are being shipped to me from) but there are a lot of sizes available for those that are still looking for the Dicker boot in black. I'm not so fond of this season's taupe so I'm glad I found the black.


 
Have you tried calling Barneys? What size are you looking for? I just bought 3 of them Cognac, Black and Taupe (from COC).


----------



## velvetoranges

Brigitte031 said:


> Has anyone ordered these from Shop Mrs. H? I'm worried about VAT fees (depending on where the boots are being shipped to me from) but there are a lot of sizes available for those that are still looking for the Dicker boot in black. I'm not so fond of this season's taupe so I'm glad I found the black.



I ordered Black dickers from Shop Mrs. H and the total including VAT was around $750 shipping to America. I recommend not ordering from here because there are cheaper places to order them from. However, I love my Dickers to death so everything is okay


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm a 7.5 - 8 and the 38's were perfect on me.


----------



## Brigitte031

jackydk said:


> Have you tried calling Barneys? What size are you looking for? I just bought 3 of them Cognac, Black and Taupe (from COC).



I just got the last one in the size 36!

Thanks for the tip!  I figured if it wasn't online I wouldn't have any luck.


----------



## Brigitte031

velvetoranges said:


> I ordered Black dickers from Shop Mrs. H and the total including VAT was around $750 shipping to America. I recommend not ordering from here because there are cheaper places to order them from. However, I love my Dickers to death so everything is okay



Oh that's so weird... I started processing the order with Shop Mrs. H and the total without the VAT fees came out to $767. I wonder if the exchange rate changed greatly? Then the VAT fees would have been 105 euros so... I was really hesitant but I had luck calling Barneys so yay!


----------



## jackydk

Brigitte031 said:


> I just got the last one in the size 36!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!  I figured if it wasn't online I wouldn't have any luck. [/QUO
> 
> So glad that you got the last pair!! I too, am a size 36 (hard to find). Let me know how you like them.


----------



## bekind20thers

I might consider purchasing the boots only when the fall colors come out like anthracite. So pretty.


----------



## velvetoranges

Brigitte031 said:


> Oh that's so weird... I started processing the order with Shop Mrs. H and the total without the VAT fees came out to $767. I wonder if the exchange rate changed greatly? Then the VAT fees would have been 105 euros so... I was really hesitant but I had luck calling Barneys so yay!



I went back to check my account online with the card I used and it seems they debited the foreign fees separately. So the $767 is right! I'm glad you were able to get some from Barney's though!


----------



## sarachryan

I love the dicker boot but I'm pregnant and also live the comfort of a low heel. Anyone Got a view on which is better? The heel height on the dicker is probably more flattering. Particularly because I'm now a wide wide load


----------



## boxermomof2

My cognac boots are here and they fit with socks!!! I'm glad I listened to the store SA. If I had ordered up, they would end up slipping after one or two wears.. The length is perfect, fitting slightly snug across my toe bridge, and I'm sure that will stretch after wear. She said this season's styles are not cut as small as the past season. 
So for me, they fit TTS. 

I love the color! 
They are more buttery brown than orange as they appear online. 
The color is perfect for me with my mastiff who loves to slobber on my suede shoes. I'm going to treat them with UGG's suede protectant spray.

I think I'm going to order them in black too.


----------



## am2022

i think overall you will be happier with the dicker.. pregnant and post pregnancy.
good luck on your choice!


----------



## sarachryan

amacasa said:


> i think overall you will be happier with the dicker.. pregnant and post pregnancy.
> good luck on your choice!



Thanks amacasa!


----------



## lotusfire

boxermomof2 said:


> My cognac boots are here and they fit with socks!!! I'm glad I listened to the store SA. If I had ordered up, they would end up slipping after one or two wears.. The length is perfect, fitting slightly snug across my toe bridge, and I'm sure that will stretch after wear. She said this season's styles are not cut as small as the past season.
> So for me, they fit TTS.
> 
> I love the color!
> They are more buttery brown than orange as they appear online.
> The color is perfect for me with my mastiff who loves to slobber on my suede shoes. I'm going to treat them with UGG's suede protectant spray.



i'm glad they fit you! I just had a protective sole put on mine, and bought some apple garde rain and stain protectant!


----------



## KristyDarling

ITA with Amacasa. I wear my Dickers like sneakers, they are that comfortable! (and I do have a busy running-around lifestyle with 2 school-age kids). Personally I would much rather shop with post-pregnancy in mind, particularly with high-end purchases.


----------



## Kazzi

I agree, the dicker is so comfortable! Is there that much difference in the heel height?? Maybe with a less supple leather you would feel it but these really do give to your feet, that said both are stylish but I think the Dicker is more versatile. Hope you're happy with whatever you decide on.


----------



## beauxgoris

How high is the dicker heel again? I say dicker - I don't like the look of the dixie.


----------



## sarachryan

Dicker are 2.5" and Dixie are 1.5"

Sounds like a little but over a day that's a bit???


----------



## duna

I only have the Dickers, and I'm sure they are both as comfortable, but I prefer the look of the Dickers!


----------



## delmilano

boxermomof2 said:


> My cognac boots are here and they fit with socks!!! I'm glad I listened to the store SA. If I had ordered up, they would end up slipping after one or two wears.. The length is perfect, fitting slightly snug across my toe bridge, and I'm sure that will stretch after wear. She said this season's styles are not cut as small as the past season.
> So for me, they fit TTS.
> 
> I love the color!
> They are more buttery brown than orange as they appear online.
> The color is perfect for me with my mastiff who loves to slobber on my suede shoes. I'm going to treat them with UGG's suede protectant spray.
> 
> I think I'm going to order them in black too.



Congrats on your cognac, they look really pretty.


----------



## sarachryan

What do people do to protect the suede.

Apple garde that's recommended here isn't available in Europe (far as I can tell). 

If it is and anyone knows where to get it that'd be great. Or if you could recommend an alternative?


----------



## ScarceNot

I bought the Apple spray due to recommendations on TPF. But TBH I'm not sure
how it's preferable to similar products by Meltonian or Kiwi.
It looks like Europe has products from Woly, Ballistol, and Euroleathers.


----------



## sarachryan

ScarceNot said:


> I bought the Apple spray due to recommendations on TPF. But TBH I'm not sure
> how it's preferable to similar products by Meltonian or Kiwi.
> It looks like Europe has products from Woly, Ballistol, and Euroleathers.



Thanks !!!


----------



## svnyc

Just received size 38 taupe dickers from 
lagarconne.com. They fit well -- I am a 
7.5 in shoes and generally go for 38 or 8
In boots. These are a little snug with thin 
socks but I know they will stretch with time. 
The color is definitely taupe in the green 
family, but I wouldn't call it sage as NAP 
does.


----------



## svnyc

Also got applegarde which I think is great
stuff!


----------



## hellofrenchie

josef boutique in the bay area has dicker boots in taupe! 

http://www.josefboutique.com/blog/2011/08/boots-boots-and-more-boots.html

ps how dreamy are those RC mars boots in navy nubuck!


----------



## demicouture

just bit the bullet and got the DIXIE BOTTINES in black. am a true 38.5 ended up with a 38, super snug with thick socks but i know they will stretch!

oh and i also now prefer them over the Dickers as somehow the heel blends in more with the smooth look of the toe ...


----------



## sarachryan

demicouture said:


> just bit the bullet and got the DIXIE BOTTINES in black. am a true 38.5 ended up with a 38, super snug with thick socks but i know they will stretch!
> 
> oh and i also now prefer them over the Dickers as somehow the heel blends in more with the smooth look of the toe ...



Any pics??? Love to see them


----------



## demicouture

sarachryan said:


> Any pics??? Love to see them


im just travelling, will post pics upon my return


----------



## sarachryan

demicouture said:


> im just travelling, will post pics upon my return



Thanks!!


----------



## beauxgoris

*hellofrenchie* - Those are my favorite Dicker boots. The taupe color is the most classic imo, maybe it's just because it's been done since the start and I've seen so many photos of them. I love those Navy suede mars boots too. I purchased the caramelo mars and the black this month.


----------



## Sassy

beauxgoris said:


> *hellofrenchie* - Those are my favorite Dicker boots. The taupe color is the most classic imo, maybe it's just because it's been done since the start and I've seen so many photos of them. I love those Navy suede mars boots too. I purchased the caramelo mars and the black this month.



beauxgoris, do you have modeling pics of the mars booties? I would love to see them on! (they sort of look like dickers, are they similar in your opinion?)


----------



## beauxgoris

Sassy said:


> beauxgoris, do you have modeling pics of the mars booties? I would love to see them on! (they sort of look like dickers, are they similar in your opinion?)



I don't yet. My black Mars arrived yesterday and I just ordered the caramelo. I also ordered the penpals in both colors. I figured I'll keep one style or the other. I think the Mars might be better for me since I'm only 5'5 and the leather comes up the ankle pretty high on the penpals. But we'll see. Penpals will arrive tomorrow! They're close in style but I.M.'s boots have that curve on the top where the Mars are more straight. Once they all arrive I can give a better review! HTH. 

oh and the sizing on R.C. boots is very true to size. I had to stick to my normal 7.5 and not 8 even though they were narrow. The black 8 Mars I had were too long for me and my heel was flopping around in them.


----------



## Sassy

beauxgoris said:


> I don't yet. My black Mars arrived yesterday and I just ordered the caramelo. I also ordered the penpals in both colors. I figured I'll keep one style or the other. I think the Mars might be better for me since I'm only 5'5 and the leather comes up the ankle pretty high on the penpals. But we'll see. Penpals will arrive tomorrow! They're close in style but I.M.'s boots have that curve on the top where the Mars are more straight. Once they all arrive I can give a better review! HTH.
> 
> oh and the sizing on R.C. boots is very true to size. I had to stick to my normal 7.5 and not 8 even though they were narrow. The black 8 Mars I had were too long for me and my heel was flopping around in them.



Thanks for your response! I am very curious about the mars vs. penpal different so please keep us posted! Do you know where the mars and penpal boots are made by any chance? (I think some of rachel comey shoes are made in spain, some made in china, not sure about the current season)


----------



## sarachryan

Anyone have any pics of the plum colour?


----------



## juicy couture jen

Hopefully no one posted this yet..Emily Blunt wearing black Dickers.


----------



## shoeangel

IMO, Dickers are sooo much cuter with skirts and dresses.  The black jeans do the shoes an injustice.


----------



## sarachryan

These guys in London had Dicker in black and taupe today

http://www.irisfashion.co.uk/

and they'll ship. 

In case anyone is looking!


----------



## am2022

beaux.. would love pics of the mars as well...


----------



## beauxgoris

amacasa said:


> beaux.. would love pics of the mars as well...



I will take a photo of all three this week and post. I have my Dickers from last winter, and my Rachel Comey boots from this Fall. I just can't decide between the Mars and the Penpals.....


----------



## viciouslips

Sassy said:


> Thanks for your response! I am very curious about the mars vs. penpal different so please keep us posted! Do you know where the mars and penpal boots are made by any chance? (I think some of rachel comey shoes are made in spain, some made in china, not sure about the current season)



Just thought I'd clarify on the RC boots:

1. They are all made in Peru 
2. The Mars has a lower shaft compared to the Pen Pals which curve slightly higher in the back. RC boots are pretty true to size and run slightly narrow. 1/2 sizes might find that their heels will slip in full sized shoes, so take your exact shoe size. 
3. The shaft for the Mars is straight and very flattering on the ankles. 
4. The heels for both Mars and Pen Pals are 2.75 inch, and because they are slightly higher than IM boots, they are a little less comfortable in my opinion. Also, the heel on the RC shoes are made from a rubber plate that gets really slippery. 

I personally prefer the Mars which I sold last year because the 6 were ever slightly too big for my 5.5 size feet. I have the Hitch booties from last year in my exact size and they fit really well. Hope that helps!


----------



## beauxgoris

viciouslips said:


> Just thought I'd clarify on the RC boots:
> 
> 1. They are all made in Peru
> 2. The Mars has a lower shaft compared to the Pen Pals which curve slightly higher in the back. RC boots are pretty true to size and run slightly narrow. 1/2 sizes might find that their heels will slip in full sized shoes, so take your exact shoe size.
> 3. The shaft for the Mars is straight and very flattering on the ankles.
> 4. The heels for both Mars and Pen Pals are 2.75 inch, and because they are slightly higher than IM boots, they are a little less comfortable in my opinion. Also, the heel on the RC shoes are made from a rubber plate that gets really slippery.
> 
> I personally prefer the Mars which I sold last year because the 6 were ever slightly too big for my 5.5 size feet. I have the Hitch booties from last year in my exact size and they fit really well. Hope that helps!



I found the same thing. I'm a 7.5 - 8 euro 38 in most shoes and boots so I assumed that the 8's would be better, especially since my feet are not narrow. I was smart to buy both sizes even though I have to pay return shipping on one pair. The 8's were WAY too big. the 7.5 were the correct length - just a bit narrow. I think they'll stretch a bit with wear. I agree with this poster also in that the Mars I think is a bit more flattering because it's a lower ankle length - strangely though it's much harder (less popular) then her penpals.


----------



## hellofrenchie

Here's a pic of my new dickers next to my well-worn RC Mars boots (ignore the chucks!) They definitely have a similar shape to the dickers although the dickers are far more special and comfy. I would love a pair of the Mars in caramelo but I can't bring myself to pony up $403 when they were only $330 a few seasons ago!


----------



## boxermomof2

All the photos of the taupe are killing me! I want a pair and they are sold out everywhere!  
I scored a black pair from Barneys, but I want taupe. Tell me I don't need taupe since I have 2 mastiffs who slobber on my suede Uggs. :weird:


----------



## boxermomof2

Fashiontoast blog...


----------



## boxermomof2

Anna Paquin


----------



## beauxgoris

hellofrenchie said:


> Here's a pic of my new dickers next to my well-worn RC Mars boots (ignore the chucks!) They definitely have a similar shape to the dickers although the dickers are far more special and comfy. I would love a pair of the Mars in caramelo but I can't bring myself to pony up $403 when they were only $330 a few seasons ago!



I hear ya. I bit the bullet and purchased the caramelo Mars this week to go with my black. Since they sell out so fast I knew I was going to regret it later if I didn't. After all it's a whole fall and winter of wear I'm looking at. They'll get used. 

Did you ever try the penpals? I purchased both but I think I'm sending my penpals back as the mars seems to be more flattering to the leg. I think the penpals are closer to the Dicker boots in terms of the extra leather coming up the ankle.


----------



## am2022

love mastiffs... love dickers... get the taupe too!!!



boxermomof2 said:


> All the photos of the taupe are killing me! I want a pair and they are sold out everywhere!
> I scored a black pair from Barneys, but I want taupe. Tell me I don't need taupe since I have 2 mastiffs who slobber on my suede Uggs. :weird:


----------



## boxermomof2

amacasa said:


> love mastiffs... love dickers... get the taupe too!!!



Well, I got lucky and found the taupe in my size for pre-sale (Sept 10 shipment) and I couldn't resist! I would obsess over them too much if I didn't order them. 
I own cognac, black, and hopefully very soon- taupe. They are replacing my slobbered up Uggs.


----------



## mercer

I love the look of the dickers, but I'm going for the Dixies.  The Dickers have me close to 6 feet tall!  Now I just have to find some in a taupe- if anyone sees them, give me a yell!  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## hellofrenchie

beauxgoris said:


> I hear ya. I bit the bullet and purchased the caramelo Mars this week to go with my black. Since they sell out so fast I knew I was going to regret it later if I didn't. After all it's a whole fall and winter of wear I'm looking at. They'll get used.
> 
> Did you ever try the penpals? I purchased both but I think I'm sending my penpals back as the mars seems to be more flattering to the leg. I think the penpals are closer to the Dicker boots in terms of the extra leather coming up the ankle.



I did try on the penpals too but I much prefer the mars because I'm pretty short (I'm 5'1). The penpals were a bit too overwhelming for my frame! Overall I love the look of the Mars more because of the cleaner lines but I do love the way la garconne styled the penpal in the pic below! 

and you're right, it's totally worth the investment, i've worn mine so many times and even in the rain and the leather is still so beautiful!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Someone please tell me where I can find a taupe or black pair in 37.  Still searching.  Called COC but they don't have them.


----------



## beauxgoris

hellofrenchie said:


> I did try on the penpals too but I much prefer the mars because I'm pretty short (I'm 5'1). The penpals were a bit too overwhelming for my frame! Overall I love the look of the Mars more because of the cleaner lines but I do love the way la garconne styled the penpal in the pic below!
> 
> and you're right, it's totally worth the investment, i've worn mine so many times and even in the rain and the leather is still so beautiful!



I agree - I'm 5'5, but I think I like the look of the Mars better. I'm surprised I found only one place that carried the black mars boot and one place that had the caramelo. In plain leather that is. The mars this season is this awful black/tan - or suede/leather color combo, talk about ruining a good thing. That's why I purchased the mars caramelo too. She's changed the design this season and I really just wanted the plain classic leather boot. 

My only reservations was that I have my pristine Marant Dicker boots from last season in taupe - which is in the same color family. But I convinced myself that they material had shades were different. The Marant boots seem fancier to me - the caramelo Mars are more casual. That's my rational and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## juicy couture jen

I'm officially addicted to IM boots.. finally bit the bullet and got the Dixies in brown from Matches Fashion.  Wore them out for a bit and they are super comfy! I chose this style for the lower height since I'm not much of a heel girl.  Now I totally want a pair of Dickers too in black!


----------



## sarachryan

juicy couture jen said:


> I'm officially addicted to IM boots.. finally bit the bullet and got the Dixies in brown from Matches Fashion.  Wore them out for a bit and they are super comfy! I chose this style for the lower height since I'm not much of a heel girl.  Now I totally want a pair of Dickers too in black!



I love them on you. They look amazing!! 

I think that extra inch off the heel makes a he'll of a lot of a difference comfort wise and it seems to lose nothing in the look. 

Will you go for both? That's what I'm thinking too! Have to try them on. Store getting them in for me


----------



## juicy couture jen

sarachryan said:


> I love them on you. They look amazing!!
> 
> I think that extra inch off the heel makes a he'll of a lot of a difference comfort wise and it seems to lose nothing in the look.
> 
> Will you go for both? That's what I'm thinking too! Have to try them on. Store getting them in for me



Thank you! I think you're right about the heel comfort! The thicker heel helps a bit too.  I would eventually like to get a pair of Dickers too when my funds allow it. Gotta get the best of both worlds!


----------



## demicouture

juicy couture,
those are fab!
i had the ones from matches in my shopping bag but ended up getting them (the DIXIES) in black from selfridges... even though totally overpriced!
(they also had the brown in stock)
love them!


----------



## sarachryan

demicouture said:


> juicy couture,
> those are fab!
> i had the ones from matches in my shopping bag but ended up getting them (the DIXIES) in black from selfridges... even though totally overpriced!
> (they also had the brown in stock)
> love them!



Mind me asking how much they were in Selfridgles.


----------



## juicy couture jen

demicouture said:


> juicy couture,
> those are fab!
> i had the ones from matches in my shopping bag but ended up getting them (the DIXIES) in black from selfridges... even though totally overpriced!
> (they also had the brown in stock)
> love them!



Thank you!!!
They look beautiful in black!!  Congrats!


----------



## demicouture

sarachryan said:


> Mind me asking how much they were in Selfridgles.



sure no problem
they cost 375 Pound Sterling


----------



## sarachryan

demicouture said:


> sure no problem
> they cost 375 Pound Sterling



Thanks


----------



## hellofrenchie

beauxgoris said:


> I agree - I'm 5'5, but I think I like the look of the Mars better. I'm surprised I found only one place that carried the black mars boot and one place that had the caramelo. In plain leather that is. The mars this season is this awful black/tan - or suede/leather color combo, talk about ruining a good thing. That's why I purchased the mars caramelo too. She's changed the design this season and I really just wanted the plain classic leather boot.
> 
> My only reservations was that I have my pristine Marant Dicker boots from last season in taupe - which is in the same color family. But I convinced myself that they material had shades were different. The Marant boots seem fancier to me - the caramelo Mars are more casual. That's my rational and I'm sticking to it!




I totally agree, the colorways of the Mars boot this season are totally bizarre and ugly! Where did you find the traditional colors? I'm hoping solestruck stocks the mars again this season in the classic colors!

As for the dickers vs mars, I had the same dilemma, i felt a little guilty! but they are very different, the dickers are such a special shoe and i'm so glad i splurged while the mars are a great day to day alternative!


----------



## boxermomof2

juicy couture jen said:


> I'm officially addicted to IM boots.. finally bit the bullet and got the Dixies in brown from Matches Fashion.  Wore them out for a bit and they are super comfy! I chose this style for the lower height since I'm not much of a heel girl.  Now I totally want a pair of Dickers too in black!




I didn't care for this boot until now..... They are so cute on you!!! I


----------



## demicouture

i posted these in another thread, thought i would share my black DIXIES
(must say i prefer them now to the DICKERS, the heel makes the shoe a bit softer looking)


----------



## juicy couture jen

boxermomof2 said:


> I didn't care for this boot until now..... They are so cute on you!!! I



Thank you!  It was these photos that made me decide to get them. 
http://fortyovertwenty.blogspot.com/2011/07/not-dicker-but-dixie.html


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Love it!! 
Katie Holmes


----------



## sarachryan

juicy couture jen said:


> Thank you!  It was these photos that made me decide to get them.
> http://fortyovertwenty.blogspot.com/2011/07/not-dicker-but-dixie.html



Those photos are brilliant. 

Love them !


----------



## anabella05

Chanel 0407 said:


> Someone please tell me where I can find a taupe or black pair in 37.  Still searching.  Called COC but they don't have them.



Barney's has them in Taupe in 37.  Try calling the Las Vegas, Beverly Hills, or 13th St. CO-OP in NY.  

Creatures of Comfort has Black in a size 38. 

I just got my Dicker's in black in 38 yesterday and LOVE them.  Soo comfy and true to size (I am normally between a 7.5-8).


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thank you so much.  I was able to get the cognac pair.



anabella05 said:


> Barney's has them in Taupe in 37. Try calling the Las Vegas, Beverly Hills, or 13th St. CO-OP in NY.
> 
> Creatures of Comfort has Black in a size 38.
> 
> I just got my Dicker's in black in 38 yesterday and LOVE them. Soo comfy and true to size (I am normally between a 7.5-8).


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone have cognac?  I really wanted black but this color looks ok.


----------



## Chanel 0407

What do you ladies think cognac or black?  I found black but the website does not allow returns only store credits.   I want to make sure I like them 1st.


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> What do you ladies think cognac or black?  I found black but the website does not allow returns only store credits.   I want to make sure I like them 1st.



I bought both. I'm waiting for my black to be delivered today. 
The cognac are really nice, but if I had to choose one color it would be black.


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, when you get them let me know your opinion.  I was thinking the same thing about the black.  I don't know if I would have enough to wear with the cognac ones.




boxermomof2 said:


> I bought both. I'm waiting for my black to be delivered today.
> The cognac are really nice, but if I had to choose one color it would be black.


----------



## beauxgoris

I actually prefer the cognac, taupe or chocolate version. I think you can "see" the boot better - the western details etc. With the black I think they look a bit more generic. That being said I'd still wear them and love them if I found a pair laying on the street. I was only going to buy one pair though so I went with the classic taupe. For my black boots I went Rachel Comey just to mix it up.


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, when you get them let me know your opinion.  I was thinking the same thing about the black.  I don't know if I would have enough to wear with the cognac ones.




My black are here. 
I hate to say this....I'm glad I don't have to decide between the two. 
I'm sort of leaning towards the cognac now that I see them side by side. Also, my black fit a little more snug. They have a $560 price tag on them....wondering if they are from a season ago? They have the newer dust bag. They will stretch I'm sure, but my cognac fit better.


----------



## boxermomof2

beauxgoris said:


> I actually prefer the cognac, taupe or chocolate version.* I think you can "see" the boot better - the western details etc. *With the black I think they look a bit more generic. That being said I'd still wear them and love them if I found a pair laying on the street. I was only going to buy one pair though so I went with the classic taupe. For my black boots I went Rachel Comey just to mix it up.



I agree. The cognac has a softer look too. I think the lighter color looks better against my skin(for shorts & skirts). 
I'm glad I ordered the taupe.
I'm thinking about sending the black dicker back for a black dixie. 
I do love black though.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I ordered the black ones from Edon Manor and after  I confirmed my order  I realized they only do store credits.  I didn't like this so  Icalled within 5 minutes to try to cancel and the sales girl told me she needed to talk to the owner so now I might be stuck with the black.  Not that black are bad I just don't want to be stuck with them if  Idon't like them.  Then a pair showed up at Barneys in cognac thanks to anabella05.  I sent the owner a e-mail like 2 hours ago but no response.


----------



## boxermomof2

I took a chance ordering the cognac from Nida because they only do store credit- with a 5 day return policy. I'm happy with the fit and the boot.
I'm still thinking about sending the black back and wait for grey. 

I pre-ordered taupe from Edon Manor.


----------



## sarachryan

boxermomof2 said:


> I agree. The cognac has a softer look too. I think the lighter color looks better against my skin(for shorts & skirts).
> I'm glad I ordered the taupe.
> I'm thinking about sending the black dicker back for a black dixie.
> I do love black though.



I'm thinking that's the perfect pair of pairs!

Taupe dickers and black dixies!


----------



## am2022

the dixies seem pretty... modelling pics please!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I agree that you can see the details better on a lighter colored Dicker.... miel, cognac, taupe, any of the neutral earth-toned boots are super versatile and will go with just about everything! Any of them would be a wonderful first Dicker boot.  I think black, however, has its merits too. It doesn't show scuffs, smudges, and dirt...so can be worn with a little less stress. I have found that even though my taupe Dickers are professionally water and stain-proofed AND I do touch-ups with my own spray at home once a week, I still get little marks and scuffs ALL the time, which drives me insane! When I wear my black Dickers, I feel a little more relaxed when I'm out and about. Just adding my two cents, in case it helps anyone in their decision-making.


----------



## am2022

to simplify kristydarling's comment and make it short and sweet.. you need both taupe and black ladies... LOL!!!



KristyDarling said:


> I agree that you can see the details better on a lighter colored Dicker.... miel, cognac, taupe, any of the neutral earth-toned boots are super versatile and will go with just about everything! Any of them would be a wonderful first Dicker boot.  I think black, however, has its merits too. It doesn't show scuffs, smudges, and dirt...so can be worn with a little less stress. I have found that even though my taupe Dickers are professionally water and stain-proofed AND I do touch-ups with my own spray at home once a week, I still get little marks and scuffs ALL the time, which drives me insane! When I wear my black Dickers, I feel a little more relaxed when I'm out and about. Just adding my two cents, in case it helps anyone in their decision-making.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> to simplify kristydarling's comment and make it short and sweet.. you need both taupe and black ladies... LOL!!!



HA!!! You got that right, girl!


----------



## beauxgoris

Just saw these dicker look alikes - only $123.00 PLUS another 30% off coupon this week. A nice alternative for the budget minded. 

http://www.tobi.com/product/41634-d...vita-jamison-suede-ankle-boots?color_id=51928


----------



## Sassy

amacasa said:


> to simplify kristydarling's comment and make it short and sweet.. you need both taupe and black ladies... LOL!!!



That's exactly what I got this season, with a little enabling from this thread


----------



## boxermomof2

beauxgoris said:


> Just saw these dicker look alikes - only $123.00 PLUS another 30% off coupon this week. A nice alternative for the budget minded.
> 
> http://www.tobi.com/product/41634-d...vita-jamison-suede-ankle-boots?color_id=51928



I ordered these in taupe and they are okay, but the quality is lacking. Of course I'm comparing them to IR.


----------



## boxermomof2

KristyDarling said:


> I think black, however, has its merits too. It doesn't show scuffs, smudges, and dirt...so can be worn with a little less stress. I have found that even though my taupe Dickers are professionally water and stain-proofed AND I do touch-ups with my own spray at home once a week, I still get little marks and scuffs ALL the time, which drives me insane! When I wear my black Dickers, I feel a little more relaxed when I'm out and about. Just adding my two cents, in case it helps anyone in their decision-making.



 This is why I debated whether to buy taupe, but I love the color so I couldn't help myself. 
I think the cognac will hold up to water & dirt.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hey Ladies, which color os Katie Holmes wearing in this pic?



juicy couture jen said:


> ^Love it!!
> Katie Holmes


----------



## Coreena

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hey Ladies, which color os Katie Holmes wearing in this pic?


the colour is miel  from last seaon


----------



## Brigitte031

I... completely understand now...!!! I got my Dickers in the black suede today and ... it's !!!!  The 36 fits me perfectly. I say for a regular boot labeled "36" though it would be a bit small-ish. But for my size 5-5.5 size they're amazing!!!


----------



## em378

Bergdorf Goodman has taupe, cognac, and black in their 5F department. Not what sizes are available. Was there today browsing and did a huge double take and ran over to the shelf to confirm hehe. I don't remember them having IM last year


----------



## tonkamama

em378 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman has taupe, cognac, and black in their 5F department. Not what sizes are available. Was there today browsing and did a huge double take and ran over to the shelf to confirm hehe. I don't remember them having IM last year


*em378 ~* thank you so much for the info ...  just called & ordered a taupe from BG, will be getting it on SAT!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

em378 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman has taupe, cognac, and black in their 5F department. Not what sizes are available. Was there today browsing and did a huge double take and ran over to the shelf to confirm hehe. I don't remember them having IM last year


 
How can I thank you.  This is perfect.  I called and they had black and taupe in my size.  Then I have the cognac's coming from Barneys BH.  I hope I don't end up liking all 3 colors.  LOL


----------



## tonkamama

I did not order the black in my size from BG since I have way too many black booties.  However I am looking for a pairs of Dixie tho in non-black colors.  I thought getting both styles will be a good combo for Fall & Winter (I am 5'7" so I can certainly see myself in Dixie).  Hope I can find a pair of Dixie soon...


----------



## juicy couture jen

How much was the shipping fee from bergdorf's?


----------



## Chanel 0407

It was $12.75 but I used my perk card.  Also, he said they don't waive shipping unless you spend $2500.  Before I offered my perk card I asked to waive shipping but they wouldn't do it.



juicy couture jen said:


> How much was the shipping fee from bergdorf's?


----------



## tonkamama

Ok...just found a pair of "dark brown" Dixie in my size!!  Hope both my Dicker & Dixie will fit.  I am done with my Fall/Winter boots shopping!! 

Regarding the color, my SA told me the "brown" is darker than the Dicker Cognac.  I will not be receiving them til end of next week (too late for Sat delivery),  *does anyone know what is it (the name of the color)?  TIA*


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> Ok...just found a pair of "dark brown" Dixie in my size!!  Hope both my Dicker & Dixie will fit.  I am done with my Fall/Winter boots shopping!!
> 
> Regarding the color, my SA told me the "brown" is darker than the Dicker Cognac.  I will not be receiving them til end of next week (too late for Sat delivery),  *does anyone know what is it (the name of the color)?  TIA*



Chocolate.


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Chocolate.


*KristyDarling ~* thank you so much!!  I just found pictures off NAP UK  website....  I adore the color & gives me room to add a Dicker Cognac in my collection next year ....


----------



## aperiox

em378 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman has taupe, cognac, and black in their 5F department. Not what sizes are available. Was there today browsing and did a huge double take and ran over to the shelf to confirm hehe. I don't remember them having IM last year


I ran to BG straight after work and got a size 38!!! I am so happy (but stressing out from spending so much money, haha).


----------



## Sassy

Chanel 0407 said:


> It was $12.75 but I used my perk card.  Also, he said they don't waive shipping unless you spend $2500.  Before I offered my perk card I asked to waive shipping but they wouldn't do it.



What is the perk card?


----------



## tonkamama

aperiox said:


> I ran to BG straight after work and got a size 38!!! I am so happy (but stressing out from spending so much money, haha).


*aperiox ~* Congrats!!  What color did you get??  Love to see mod picture!!


----------



## tonkamama

Sassy said:


> What is the perk card?


Perk Card can only be used on dining, fur storage, parking, alteration etc. etc.... It is like a special non-merchandise gift card NM & BG issues to their credit card members as additional reward.    

In the past, NM issued Perk Card to CC members just to make you go in and shop.......

I only used it for dining since NM parking is free in my area.  I did not know I can use it for shipping, I will for sure use it towards shipping next time.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Perk cards are sent out to Neiman's Cardholders.  I get one every few months and they are $25 usually.  You can use it for food in their cafe, shipping, fur storage, and a few other things. 




Sassy said:


> What is the perk card?


----------



## tonkamama

juicy couture jen said:


> I'm officially addicted to IM boots.. finally bit the bullet and got the Dixies in brown from Matches Fashion.  Wore them out for a bit and they are super comfy! I chose this style for the lower height since I'm not much of a heel girl.  Now I totally want a pair of Dickers too in black!


They look great one you!!  I just ordered exact pairs from Barney's today.  I do love the rich chocolate color and did not expect to find them in my size but I did......  

I do love the Dixie heels since I am not much a high heels person.  Also I am on the taller side so I can see myself wearing Dixie more.....  Dixie creates totally different look compared to it's little sister Dicker ~ I was told IM came out with Dixie 1st...

I managed to get both Dixie & Decker so I can create more styles with these IM boots.


----------



## Brigitte031

Regarding styling the boots... do you all wear pants that fit a bit shorter, do you cuff your pants, or what's the style that you try to achieve?


----------



## juicy couture jen

tonkamama said:


> They look great one you!!  I just ordered exact pairs from Barney's today.  I do love the rich chocolate color and did not expect to find them in my size but I did......
> 
> I do love the Dixie heels since I am not much a high heels person.  Also I am on the taller side so I can see myself wearing Dixie more.....  Dixie creates totally different look compared to it's little sister Dicker ~ I was told IM came out with Dixie 1st...
> 
> I managed to get both Dixie & Decker so I can create more styles with these IM boots.



Thank you tonkamomma! Congrats on your new IM boots!! I also opted for the Dixie because of the lower heel height and they are amazingly comfortable.. better than flats!  I really want a pair of taupe Dickers too!


----------



## gbg

in terms of styling the boots, i do found that the boots fits best with really skinny jeans along your calf and ankle (e.g. with black cheap monday jeans) otherwise you do the boots a disservice, tights/leggings are also perfect in my opinion and really goes well with the dicker boots. when it comes to shorts, dress and skirts the boots are a lot easier to style because they fit with anything.
cheers


----------



## boxermomof2

Here some mod pics with straight leg jeans rolled


----------



## em378

tonkamama said:


> *em378 ~* thank you so much for the info ...  just called & ordered a taupe from BG, will be getting it on SAT!!



Yay!! You're welcome!! I waited so long for my taupe pair so I know how it feels to finally find them!


----------



## em378

Chanel 0407 said:


> How can I thank you.  This is perfect.  I called and they had black and taupe in my size.  Then I have the cognac's coming from Barneys BH.  I hope I don't end up liking all 3 colors.  LOL



You're very welcome!! I am happy to help. Well, there are worse things than having all 3 colors


----------



## shoeangel

beauxgoris said:


> Just saw these dicker look alikes - only $123.00 PLUS another 30% off coupon this week. A nice alternative for the budget minded.
> 
> http://www.tobi.com/product/41634-d...vita-jamison-suede-ankle-boots?color_id=51928



I think this is the biggest bargain of the week.  After trying unsuccessfully for weeks to locate the Dickers, I decided to move on.  I ordered the DV's in taupe and black at a really good price.  I also have the Steven by Steve Madden Pembrook booties on order.  Call me a cheater, but it shouldn't be so difficult to drop $650 on a pair of booties.


----------



## am2022

congrats everyone on their pair..

tonka... can't wait for pics.. as well as chanel ., aperiox and the rest

shoeangel... getting dupes is alright of course... 

i have the dickers in both black and taupe....
but when its raining heavy i have a pair of joie's roman boot to use instead..

i want some black leather ones for the rain... i got this black Martin Magiela Replica boots 6 months ago but they are so flat and miss my dicker heels..

still waiting for pics from beaux and the rest on the Rachel COmey mars.. as i need  a leather pair for the rain... it hurts me too much to use sueded boots in the rain..


----------



## Brigitte031

Thanks for the styling tips *gbg* and *boxermomof2*!  Though they're out of stock in a lot of places it's looking like more stock is surfacing these past few days. Good luck to everyone trying to snag a pair!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yeah, I will try to never wear them in rain.  I need to get a pair of hunter boots for that.  I was in New York in May and everyone had Hunter boots and made them look so stylish.




amacasa said:


> congrats everyone on their pair..
> 
> tonka... can't wait for pics.. as well as chanel ., aperiox and the rest
> 
> shoeangel... getting dupes is alright of course...
> 
> i have the dickers in both black and taupe....
> but when its raining heavy i have a pair of joie's roman boot to use instead..
> 
> i want some black leather ones for the rain... i got this black Martin Magiela Replica boots 6 months ago but they are so flat and miss my dicker heels..
> 
> still waiting for pics from beaux and the rest on the Rachel COmey mars.. as i need a leather pair for the rain... it hurts me too much to use sueded boots in the rain..


----------



## beauxgoris

amacasa said:


> congrats everyone on their pair..
> 
> tonka... can't wait for pics.. as well as chanel ., aperiox and the rest
> 
> shoeangel... getting dupes is alright of course...
> 
> i have the dickers in both black and taupe....
> but when its raining heavy i have a pair of joie's roman boot to use instead..
> 
> i want some black leather ones for the rain... i got this black Martin Magiela Replica boots 6 months ago but they are so flat and miss my dicker heels..
> 
> still waiting for pics from beaux and the rest on the Rachel COmey mars.. as i need  a leather pair for the rain... it hurts me too much to use sueded boots in the rain..



I promise this weekend! I have all 3 now: mars, dicker and penpals.


----------



## tonkamama

shoeangel said:


> I think this is the biggest bargain of the week.  After trying unsuccessfully for weeks to locate the Dickers, I decided to move on.  I ordered the DV's in taupe and black at a really good price.  I also have the Steven by Steve Madden Pembrook booties on order.  Call me a cheater, but it shouldn't be so difficult to drop $650 on a pair of booties.


Totally agree...  I was about to place order on these fab look alike booties but I wanted to give one more try with the help from em378 I got my IM Taupe from BG... (big hug to em378!!)  

I got couple pairs booties from Joie last year and love them.... I am sure you will love and enjoy these DV's & SbyS..  I saw them @ Blooming and just as beautiful!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> congrats everyone on their pair..
> 
> tonka... can't wait for pics.. as well as chanel ., aperiox and the rest
> 
> shoeangel... getting dupes is alright of course...
> 
> i have the dickers in both black and taupe....
> but when its raining heavy i have a pair of joie's roman boot to use instead..
> 
> i want some black leather ones for the rain... i got this black Martin Magiela Replica boots 6 months ago but they are so flat and miss my dicker heels..
> 
> still waiting for pics from beaux and the rest on the Rachel COmey mars.. as i need  a leather pair for the rain... it hurts me too much to use sueded boots in the rain..


Thank you dear...  FedEx just delivered my IM Taupe!!  Tried them on, size was perfect (TTS)!!  For those that still has question regarding the Dicker sizes, please do not order up just order your usual boots size then you are fine.  

I am so glad I found IM and ordered these, she is super cute and soft...... I had so much hard time finding shorter heels booties as most cute ones came in last couple years all with super high heels (I prefer to keep them under 2.5).

However I did order two pairs from Joie (Morrison & Elvis) which I love....      

I will wait for my Dixie to arrive and then take comparison photos of them.  If I do not have RO jacket on my list, I will order the black dicker as well...  let's see...


----------



## tonkamama

beauxgoris said:


> I promise this weekend! I have all 3 now: mars, dicker and penpals.


*beauxgoris ~* cannot wait to see the mod pic of Mars & penpals!!  

Did I just missing all these cute boots last year or they just start coming to town??  Again so glad I found IM!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Congrats!!! I look forward to some modeling shots.

 Can't wait till mine show up.  I usually take 36.5 so I went up to 37 since they don't come in half sizes.  Most of my boots are 37 anyways so I think I will be fine.  BG said they would e-mail me the tracking yesterday but still no e-mail. 



tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear... FedEx just delivered my IM Taupe!! Tried them on, size was perfect (TTS)!! For those that still has question regarding the Dicker sizes, please do not order up just order your usual boots size then you are fine.
> 
> I am so glad I found IM and ordered these, she is super cute and soft...... I had so much hard time finding shorter heels booties as most cute ones came in last couple years all with super high heels (I prefer to keep them under 2.5).
> 
> However I did order two pairs from Joie (Morrison & Elvis) which I love....
> 
> I will wait for my Dixie to arrive and then take comparison photos of them. If I do not have RO jacket on my list, I will order the black dicker as well... let's see...


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Congrats!!! I look forward to some modeling shots.
> 
> Can't wait till mine show up.  I usually take 36.5 so I went up to 37 since they don't come in half sizes.  Most of my boots are 37 anyways so I think I will be fine.  BG said they would e-mail me the tracking yesterday but still no e-mail.




Yes Chanel, you will be fine with 37.  BG did not e-mail me the tracking yesterday I had to call to get it this morning.  Hope to see your mod pictures soon!!


----------



## gullet71

Hmmm, I should probably stop hanging here.... Now I just couldn't resist ordering the Dixies in black from eglaeboutique on ebay 

But I am quite sure they will be a really pretty and versatile shoe for me, and a great alternative to my Dickers.


----------



## Chanel 0407

gullet71 said:


> Hmmm, I should probably stop hanging here.... Now I just couldn't resist ordering the Dixies in black from eglaeboutique on ebay
> 
> But I am quite sure they will be a really pretty and versatile shoe for me, and a great alternative to my Dickers.


 
What color dickers do you own?


----------



## gullet71

Chanel 0407 said:


> What color dickers do you own?


 
I have taupe and cognac, so I might justify that I need one pair in black


----------



## Chanel 0407

Can you take some pics of the difference between the cognac and taupe?




gullet71 said:


> I have taupe and cognac, so I might justify that I need one pair in black


----------



## delmilano

Here are some pics of chocolat and bordeaux suede dickers
Chocolat looks browner and less anthra IRL.


----------



## gullet71

Chanel 0407 said:


> Can you take some pics of the difference between the cognac and taupe?


 
I think this one shows the difference quite well.


----------



## acs604

Hi!

Do anyone know where I can order (get on a waiting list) from Canada? 

How often does Net-A-Porter receive inventory?

I recently have become in love (obsessed) with these shoes and will not stop until I track them down but it appears Canada does not carry this designer.

Thanks!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I like the bordeaux!  
I think cognac is a better color compared to chocolate. I'm debating whether to keep my black dickers. 
I ordered a pair of Fiorentini + Baker eternity in black the other day, but I'm still can't bring myself to box and send the black dickers back. 
I wish I could find dixie in black.


----------



## am2022

Roden gray and Misch boutique in vancouver canada both sell isabel marant.
good luck!


acs604 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do anyone know where I can order (get on a waiting list) from Canada?
> 
> How often does Net-A-Porter receive inventory?
> 
> I recently have become in love (obsessed) with these shoes and will not stop until I track them down but it appears Canada does not carry this designer.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## chantal

delmilano said:


> Here are some pics of chocolat and bordeaux suede dickers
> Chocolat looks browner and less anthra IRL.



Oh please share which store you tried these on at!


----------



## acs604

Thank you amacasa! 

I called both boutiques and they put me on their (LONG) wait lists. I will keep looking. This just makes me want them that much more.


----------



## am2022

then try barneys.com

they do ship to canada right?

if not, then ship to a friend who can ship to you..
also, keep an eye on net a porter , mrsh , morganclare , mytheresa and matches fashion for online.

us boutiques might ship to you as well.





acs604 said:


> Thank you amacasa!
> 
> I called both boutiques and they put me on their (LONG) wait lists. I will keep looking. This just makes me want them that much more.


----------



## beauxgoris

*delmilano* - beautiful Marant boots! I love them both!

BTW~ Has anyone seen her boots in plain leather - i.e. NOT suede?


----------



## jettsett

delmilano said:


> Here are some pics of chocolat and bordeaux suede dickers
> Chocolat looks browner and less anthra IRL.



i'd also like to know where the bordeaux and chocolat are available!!


----------



## delmilano

chantal said:


> Oh please share which store you tried these on at!



At an IM corner in Paris, the chocolate was only available in one size 41.


----------



## delmilano

jettsett said:


> i'd also like to know where the bordeaux and chocolat are available!!



The bordeaux and chocolate colors just came out, try to call the IM shops in paris, you should be able to find a pair left in your size, better hurry because all the dicker boots are sold out in no time. The number of the IM shops are on the IM website.


----------



## Sassy

delmilano said:


> The bordeaux and chocolate colors just came out, try to call the IM shops in paris, you should be able to find a pair left in your size, better hurry because all the dicker boots are sold out in no time. The number of the IM shops are on the IM website.



Do you know how much (euros) the boots are in Paris? Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Will bordeaux available in US??


----------



## jettsett

just called IM in soho...the bordeaux and chocolat as pictured here will NOT be available in the US.  they are special colors for the IM boutiques in france.

if anyone is interested, the soho boutique will be receiving more shipments of the dicker boots in taupe, cognac and noir.  just call them up and ask to be put on the waiting list.

on a side note...and i found this to be totally interesting...isabel marant is married to jerome dreyfuss!  no wonder i love jerome dreyfuss handbags so much!!


----------



## sarachryan

Selfridges in London is getting the Bordeaux.


----------



## vancitygirl

Looking for a pair of dickers in chocolate. Anyone know where I can order a sz 37?  

I'm in Canada, so hopefully shipping doesn't cost an arm and a leg @_@


----------



## tonkamama

*Anyone knows where I can get a pair Dixie in black (I am size 38)??  
*
*jettsett ~* thanks for the info... hope next year US boutiques will get more exciting colors...

BTW... my Dixie in "brown" color will arrive tomorrow...  it was a transfer order via Barney's...  one SA told me it was a darker brown, the other SA told me it was Cognac...I am not sure right now which color I am getting ...  will know that by tomorrow.


----------



## lucabela

FYI.  I was at the Barneys Co op at South Coast Plaza today and saw the Dixie boots in black and chocolate.  They just got a new shipment and had most sizes I believe.  Go go go...


----------



## tonkamama

lucabela said:


> FYI.  I was at the Barneys Co op at South Coast Plaza today and saw the Dixie boots in black and chocolate.  They just got a new shipment and had most sizes I believe.  Go go go...


Thank you...  will call them in the morning!!!


----------



## Coreena

delmilano said:


> Here are some pics of chocolat and bordeaux suede dickers
> Chocolat looks browner and less anthra IRL.


Oooo Chocolate looks so nice


----------



## boxermomof2

I received an email from COC stating they will not be getting taupe dickers until spring 2012. Apparently IR is not allowing merchant reorders for current season. 
The good news is....they will be getting camel with taupe in the spring!


----------



## Maland

Sassy said:


> Do you know how much (euros) the boots are in Paris? Thanks!


 
Hi Sassy,
The Dickers retail for 335 which is considerably lower than anywhere else; Paris is by far the best place to buy IM ..
/ Berit


----------



## aperiox

tonkamama said:


> *aperiox ~* Congrats!!  What color did you get??  Love to see mod picture!!


Taupe! Love them...


----------



## j0yc3

I've been searching for this type of boots forever and why didn't I look over this thread before?? 

Anyway, I have a black and brown dixie (not sure of it is cognac or chocolate?) on hold for me on my size oh what a joy lol. I will run to the store after work and I am crossing my fingers that it fits, and it will compliment me. I am petite and I would have wanted a dicker but the dixie would go well too so I can use it more often. 

Are there any petite dixie owners? If so, how do they look with skirts? Like work tailored skirts? I'd love to use them for work and not sure how it will look with office skirts... 

And now I have to decide between the brown and black...


----------



## Brigitte031

j0yc3 said:


> I've been searching for this type of boots forever and why didn't I look over this thread before??
> 
> Anyway, I have a black and brown dixie (not sure of it is cognac or chocolate?) on hold for me on my size oh what a joy lol. I will run to the store after work and I am crossing my fingers that it fits, and it will compliment me. I am petite and I would have wanted a dicker but the dixie would go well too so I can use it more often.
> 
> Are there any petite dixie owners? If so, how do they look with skirts? Like work tailored skirts? I'd love to use them for work and not sure how it will look with office skirts...
> 
> And now I have to decide between the brown and black...



Not sure what store you're going to but you should try it on with a chic work skirt while you're there. Might as well try on some cute clothes!


----------



## aperiox

Brigitte031 said:


> Not sure what store you're going to but you should try it on with a chic work skirt while you're there. Might as well try on some cute clothes!


Speaking of, how do people generally dress up their Dickers? I feel like most of my outfits tend toward casual, especially with the taupe color.


----------



## Brigitte031

aperiox said:


> Speaking of, how do people generally dress up their Dickers? I feel like most of my outfits tend toward casual, especially with the taupe color.



I only just got mine... but I have the black Dickers so it's a bit different maybe? But I do wear them quite casually, to be honest... I would guess you could dress up the taupe with nicer black crop pants, and a nice jacket/blazer of some sort?


----------



## am2022

i think you can wear your dickers pretty much with everything and anything.
I usually don't wear it at work as it doesn't seem to be work appropriate... but.. but...
i insisted last week as my feet were too cold with pumps...
i always wear my Marant gould vest to work as its super hot...
i know.. my feet are always cold even in the summer... dickers are wonderful in keeping them warm..


----------



## am2022

oops here is a pic of the black dickers and the marant gould vest.


----------



## am2022

and some celebrity pic for inspiration!!!

the LV sophia C. bag...


----------



## am2022

and from caroline... she loves her dickers!!!


----------



## am2022

and one more...

with balenciaga quilted moto jacket, a. wang bag  and isabel marant skirt


----------



## j0yc3

Brigitte031 said:


> Not sure what store you're going to but you should try it on with a chic work skirt while you're there. Might as well try on some cute clothes!



*
Thank you! I finally got my pair from Barney's in Madison! Its the chocolate, I just thought the black is too plain for my liking. Although of course black would go with everything, I don't see why chocolate wouldn't either, right?  

I am so glad that I was able to get a pair, it is one of the most comfortable shoes I have tried on lol. Will post the verdict once I was able to wear it for a couple of hours. 

Is it me or the dixie or dickers priced at $615 is a bit steep? If you see one of these in the street would you really think they are at this price? I sure wouldn't especially there are some IM inspired around. *


----------



## j0yc3

Here's my Chocolat Dixie


----------



## Brigitte031

j0yc3 said:


> *
> Thank you! I finally got my pair from Barney's in Madison! Its the chocolate, I just thought the black is too plain for my liking. Although of course black would go with everything, I don't see why chocolate wouldn't either, right?
> 
> I am so glad that I was able to get a pair, it is one of the most comfortable shoes I have tried on lol. Will post the verdict once I was able to wear it for a couple of hours.
> 
> Is it me or the dixie or dickers priced at $615 is a bit steep? If you see one of these in the street would you really think they are at this price? I sure wouldn't especially there are some IM inspired around. *



Congrats on getting your boots!!!!! 

YES... I think the price is steep. I think anyone could easily get away with a much less expensive suede bootie for a whooooole lot less money. But... they are comfortable and it's Isabel Marant  But I like my boots so I'm going to just remember that I'm going to get a lot of wear out of these!


----------



## tonkamama

*My Dixie in chocolate brown has finally arrived.  Now both of my IM boots are in and I was busy taking pictures and pairing them with some of my outfits this afternoon....  

1st of all, my Dicker in Taupe!  *






*Taupe Dicker & Chocolate Dixie ~ *


----------



## tonkamama

*I do love the rich chocolate color and found it was an excellent pairing to most of my leather jackets (espsuede & furry jackets) which I am showing couple pictures below....

As for my taupe, it is a new black which adds interesting high lights to my mono color wardrobe!! 

I will be pairing these wonderful booties and all my leather/fur jacket collections with simple t&#8217;s, skinny jeans, leather leggings or skirts&#8230;.      
*

*Thank you for letting me sharing...  *


*Taupe dicker ~ with RO bomber jacket & silver fox vest*







*Chocolate dixie ~ with Louis Vuitton leather coat & Vince leather jacket*


----------



## tonkamama

j0yc3 said:


> Here's my Chocolat Dixie
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qXibDmH0e9M/TlWoG1eCXMI/AAAAAAAADf4/VlguLD0W_-0/s640/IMG_1548.JPG
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-35CbmGh6Kf8/TlWoHyxO_TI/AAAAAAAADgA/kbDDcayqHD8/s640/IMG_1549.JPG
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-IaLGE76WwYE/TlWoSla5twI/AAAAAAAADgM/iOtCRWFOMPU/s640/IMG_1551.JPG
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cpYLduOlGi8/TlWoinPiUnI/AAAAAAAADgc/yFnAn06t0xI/s640/IMG_1556.JPG


*j0yc3 ~* love your Chocolate dixie 

I have a question and hope you can help..  would you please refer to post # 803, picture # 3...  do you notice there are little bit of "rub" on the back of my brand new chocolate dixie, is this normal or defect?  Do you see that on your dixie??  I smooth over the spots with my hand and then were ok...  but I can still see some light dis-coloration over that area...


----------



## juicy couture jen

tonkamama said:


> *j0yc3 ~* love your Chocolate dixie
> 
> I have a question and hope you can help..  would you please refer to post # 803, picture # 3...  do you notice there are little bit of "rub" on the back of my brand new chocolate dixie, is this normal or defect?  Do you see that on your dixie??  I smooth over the spots with my hand and then were ok...  but I can still see some light dis-coloration over that area...



Yup, mine has it too. I looked on the matches website and the stock photo had it as well. Maybe it was done intentionally?

Congrats on everyones new arrivals!!!


----------



## am2022

tonka... love love them both.
congrats..

your pairings...

your LV leather jacket!!!

now some mod pics please!!!


----------



## delmilano

sassy said:


> do you know how much (euros) the boots are in paris? Thanks!



335


----------



## boxermomof2

tonkamama said:


> *j0yc3 ~* love your Chocolate dixie
> 
> I have a question and hope you can help..  would you please refer to post # 803, picture # 3...  do you notice there are little bit of "rub" on the back of my brand new chocolate dixie, is this normal or defect?  Do you see that on your dixie??  I smooth over the spots with my hand and then were ok...  but I can still see some light dis-coloration over that area...



I had rub marks on my black dickers.... I brushed them with my UGG suede brush and that took care of it.


----------



## j0yc3

Brigitte031 said:


> Congrats on getting your boots!!!!!
> 
> YES... I think the price is steep. I think anyone could easily get away with a much less expensive suede bootie for a whooooole lot less money. But... they are comfortable and it's Isabel Marant  But I like my boots so I'm going to just remember that I'm going to get a lot of wear out of these!



*Thanks! ITA, and to justify this purchase I am glad that they are so comfortable. I know I won't be able to say the same for a cheaper inspired dixie.*




tonkamama said:


> *j0yc3 ~* love your Chocolate dixie
> 
> I have a question and hope you can help..  would you please refer to post # 803, picture # 3...  do you notice there are little bit of "rub" on the back of my brand new chocolate dixie, is this normal or defect?  Do you see that on your dixie??  I smooth over the spots with my hand and then were ok...  but I can still see some light dis-coloration over that area...



*Thanks, we are Dixie twins . I love the outfits that you have come up with!

I have the same rubbings on mines. I thought it could be from storing the shoes in the box but after spraying apple garde I brushed it off with ugg's brush so it "cleaned" up.*


----------



## jettsett

aperiox said:


> Speaking of, how do people generally dress up their Dickers? I feel like most of my outfits tend toward casual, especially with the taupe color.



i have the taupe dickers and i wear them with everything!  although i never really dress them up.  i wear them without socks and open (not zipped up).  to me, the idea of this shoe is to evoke being effortless.  so i just kind of throw them on.  they are the finishing touch to any outfit.

fyi...for anyone interested, barneys in philadelphia as a pretty good size selection of the dickers in black and cognac.  i guess no one in philly is interested in these boots!  i just ordered the dickers in black for myself.  i don't even know why...i don't need them but i just felt like i had to have two pairs of these boots.


----------



## ScarceNot

It took me a long time to muster up the courage to spray my Taupe Dickers
with the Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent. I finally just did. I got through
one and a half boots, following directions to a 't', and the plunger malfunctioned
permanently, sputtering large globs of plastic goo unevenly all over the light suede.
I rinsed the plunger with hot water to clear any blockage and that did nothing.
I will never buy an Apple leather product ever again. I hope the globs dry clear.

Now I am out $16 and my boots haven't been properly treated.


----------



## tonkamama

juicy couture jen said:


> Yup, mine has it too. I looked on the matches website and the stock photo had it as well. Maybe it was done intentionally?
> 
> Congrats on everyones new arrivals!!!





boxermomof2 said:


> I had rub marks on my black dickers.... I brushed them with my UGG suede brush and that took care of it.





j0yc3 said:


> *Thanks! ITA, and to justify this purchase I am glad that they are so comfortable. I know I won't be able to say the same for a cheaper inspired dixie.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks, we are Dixie twins . I love the outfits that you have come up with!
> 
> I have the same rubbings on mines. I thought it could be from storing the shoes in the box but after spraying apple garde I brushed it off with ugg's brush so it "cleaned" up.*




*Thank you girls for your kind advise .  I will for sure try it with the ugg  brush.  My pairs are for sure brand new cus I checked the bottoms of the  boots, no signs of any "prior usage".  Glad this is an easy fix...*


----------



## juicy couture jen

I'm looking for taupe Dickers in size 37. Has anyone seen them around? I called bergdorf but the smallest size they had was a 40. TIA


----------



## tonkamama

ScarceNot said:


> It took me a long time to muster up the courage to spray my Taupe Dickers
> with the Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent. I finally just did. I got through
> one and a half boots, following directions to a 't', and the plunger malfunctioned
> permanently, sputtering large globs of plastic goo unevenly all over the light suede.
> I rinsed the plunger with hot water to clear any blockage and that did nothing.
> I will never buy an Apple leather product ever again. I hope the globs dry clear.
> 
> Now I am out $16 and my boots haven't been properly treated.


*ScarceNot ~* I been using "Meltonian" on my leather & suede shoes, this brand was 1st introduced to me by one of NM SA for cleaning my Chanel leather bags years ago...  (ugg was added later per amacasa suggestion ).  You can easily find Meltonian from your local fine cobbler shops for less than $8.


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok so all my dickers finally arrived.  I can't choose which color to keep.
Taupe?
Black?
or Cognac?
I think I like Taupe the best with my pale skin tone.  Been trying them on all night with different outfits.  I'm having a great time.


----------



## Chanel 0407

My only concern is that the taupe will get real dirty.


----------



## Brigitte031

Chanel 0407 said:


> My only concern is that the taupe will get real dirty.



Spray it to protect the suede! And... all shoes will get dirty eventually... I say if you enjoy the taupe the most, keep those!


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok so all my dickers finally arrived.  I can't choose which color to keep.
> Taupe?
> Black?
> or Cognac?
> I think I like Taupe the best with my pale skin tone.  Been trying them on all night with different outfits.  I'm having a great time.


Please post mod pictures!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> My only concern is that the taupe will get real dirty.


I love my taupe!!  Like I mentioned, it is a new black!!  The more I look at the color the more I love it!!  If you can avoid wearing them during raining season, then you should be fine.  FYI...  I slip on a "shoe cover for painter" over my right shoe while driving so that "it" the heel is protected from rubbing against the carpet if this has been an issue for you lady drivers.


----------



## j0yc3

Wearing my IM Dixie today..


----------



## ScarceNot

The globs dried clear.

tonkamama- Thank you for the recommendation! I'll try it. I love your Blythes!


----------



## byla

I know its a bit late...but would any of you know where I can get a size 36/6 Franklin boot? I saw them, tried them on and thought twice about it...now its too late...I'm trying to scour the internet for them...=(


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok so all my dickers finally arrived.  I can't choose which color to keep.
> Taupe?
> Black?
> or Cognac?
> I think I like Taupe the best with my pale skin tone.  Been trying them on all night with different outfits.  I'm having a great time.



I'm having the same problem!
I love them all!

I may have to send my black back because I recently discovered Fiorentini & Baker boots. I ordered black eternity and the leather is seriously TDF!
I'm so in love with the leather, I ordered ice Eli motorcycle this morning.....I've gone boot crazy!!:girlwhack:


----------



## hipnycmom

Would anyone know where I can find a pair of size 38 Dixies/Dickers in chocolate or taupe? I'm currently in Manila but have a US shipping address. The time difference makes it difficult for me to call up stores etc. and everywhere online I've checked has sold out of them.

I'm usually lucky when it comes to locating hard-to-find items but am completely out of luck this time. I had even decided on a vanessa bruno ankle boot (from lagarconne) as an alternative but they ran out of my size too...


----------



## Miss.Cherie

anyone know where I can find 38-38 1/2 dicker boots?


----------



## kat99

Have people tried calling Barney's (the physical location) in NY? That's where I got mine a little while ago..


----------



## Chanel 0407

Did you wear yours yet?  I don't recall seeing them on your blog.  




kat99 said:


> Have people tried calling Barney's (the physical location) in NY? That's where I got mine a little while ago..


----------



## juicy couture jen

kat99 said:


> Have people tried calling Barney's (the physical location) in NY? That's where I got mine a little while ago..



Does Barney carry the Taupe color? I know they have the black and cognac..


----------



## Chanel 0407

I called Ramiro @ Barneys and he said they don't have taupe.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Chanel 0407 said:


> I called Ramiro @ Barneys and he said they don't have taupe.



thank you!  my search continues...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I will try to help you find a pair.  What size do u need?  Also I am going to Paris in Oct if we can't find them for you by then.  



juicy couture jen said:


> thank you!  my search continues...


----------



## juicy couture jen

Chanel 0407 said:


> I will try to help you find a pair.  What size do u need?  Also I am going to Paris in Oct if we can't find them for you by then.



thanks so much! I'm looking for a size 37. How are you liking yours so far? Are they all keepers?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I like them but haven't worn them yet as I might decide on the black.  I am sending the cognac ones back to Barneys.  They are a 37 if interested.




juicy couture jen said:


> thanks so much! I'm looking for a size 37. How are you liking yours so far? Are they all keepers?


----------



## juicy couture jen

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I like them but haven't worn them yet as I might decide on the black.  I am sending the cognac ones back to Barneys.  They are a 37 if interested.



thanks! i would be interested but I got a pair of chocolate dixies which are probably pretty close to cognac. I like black too esp when I saw Emily blunt wearing them! I guess I want the taupe since its a lighter color so I can have both a light and darker pair.

net a porter say they are getting olive dickers for the fall season! Not sure how reliable they are on info though


----------



## kat99

Chanel 0407 said:


> Did you wear yours yet?  I don't recall seeing them on your blog.



No, I am so behind!! They are still in the box, I took them out to take some photos and then put them back in, lol....thank you for reading my blog!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Sure.  I love love love you blog.  You are so pretty and have awesome style.




kat99 said:


> No, I am so behind!! They are still in the box, I took them out to take some photos and then put them back in, lol....thank you for reading my blog!


----------



## tonkamama

Today 1st time I wore my Taupe Dicker, very comfortable...  cannot wait to try on my Chocolate Dixie...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Tonkamama you look great.  You are giving me inspriration to keep my taupe.


----------



## Brigitte031

Taupe Dickers in 38 available, used, on the *Bay. Not my listing, or anything.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190570505536?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## juicy couture jen

tonkamama said:


> Today 1st time I wore my Taupe Dicker, very comfortable...  cannot wait to try on my Chocolate Dixie...



Fabulous tonkamama.. you look amazing..love the entire outfit.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Tonkamama you look great.  You are giving me inspriration to keep my taupe.





juicy couture jen said:


> Fabulous tonkamama.. you look amazing..love the entire outfit.



*Thank you girls!!! *


----------



## boxermomof2

Netaporter US has chocolate dickers this morning.


----------



## hipnycmom

boxermomof2 said:


> Netaporter US has chocolate dickers this morning.



Thank you boxermom! They have the dixies, which are exactly what I wanted. I ordered them in a 38 and I'm hoping they are as comfortable as everyone says! So excited!!! 

In the meantime I got the DV jameson boot in black because I couldn't find the dixies anywhere and I just got them today. I must say they are not bad at all! They fit well and the workmanship is really quite decent.


----------



## boxermomof2

hipnycmom said:


> Thank you boxermom! They have the dixies, which are exactly what I wanted. I ordered them in a 38 and I'm hoping they are as comfortable as everyone says! So excited!!!
> 
> In the meantime I got the DV jameson boot in black because I couldn't find the dixies anywhere and I just got them today. I must say they are not bad at all! They fit well and the workmanship is really quite decent.



Congrats!

I ordered the DV jameson boot in taupe just in case my pre-order falls through. They are actually very comfortable.


----------



## birkingal

What a fabulous look, *tonkamama*!



tonkamama said:


> Today 1st time I wore my Taupe Dicker, very comfortable...  cannot wait to try on my Chocolate Dixie...


----------



## kat99

Sharing some photos of my black Dickers from Barney's - from my blog today:


----------



## Chanel 0407

My dust cover does not look like that.  I have a different one.  Do you think these are the newer covers?  



kat99 said:


> Sharing some photos of my black Dickers from Barney's - from my blog today:


----------



## FancyPants

I think they are different every season...


----------



## kat99

Chanel 0407 said:


> My dust cover does not look like that.  I have a different one.  Do you think these are the newer covers?



I think so! Are yours from this season? I heard the covers are different..


Ladies who are new to Dickers like me - be careful the first time you wear them! I was happily strolling along, reveling in the comfort of my new shoes when I slipped and fell down hard on the ground! The soles are a little slippery on first use...don't be a clumsy oaf like me!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Kat, thanks for the warning.  I still have not worn mine as I still can't decide on the color.  LOL



kat99 said:


> I think so! Are yours from this season? I heard the covers are different..
> 
> 
> Ladies who are new to Dickers like me - be careful the first time you wear them! I was happily strolling along, reveling in the comfort of my new shoes when I slipped and fell down hard on the ground! The soles are a little slippery on first use...don't be a clumsy oaf like me!


----------



## Brigitte031

kat99 said:


> I think so! Are yours from this season? I heard the covers are different..
> 
> 
> Ladies who are new to Dickers like me - be careful the first time you wear them! I was happily strolling along, reveling in the comfort of my new shoes when I slipped and fell down hard on the ground! The soles are a little slippery on first use...don't be a clumsy oaf like me!



Yeah, the cap on the heel is kinda not that great to be honest... it squeaks pretty hard when I walk on the tile in the kitchen of my work place. It's showing signs of wear definitely. Probably I'll get the heel replaced when I decide to put new black soles on them.


----------



## boxermomof2

I need to take my Louboutin shoes to a cobbler for rubber soles, I'm going to take my dickers in too. I plan to wear them a lot.


----------



## Brigitte031

boxermomof2 said:


> I need to take my Louboutin shoes to a cobbler for rubber soles, I'm going to take my dickers in too. I plan to wear them a lot.



Same, on a pair of Pigalles and the Dickers... I almost slipped in my Pigalles on Saturday evening at a restaurant without some rubber soles on the bottom...


----------



## j0yc3

Barneys.com have Dixie available for pre-order (expected delivery of November)


----------



## daisy chain

Hey ladies : )

Does anyone have experience with shipping from BG's? I called them and ordered the black Dickers last monday from the store, and I was told to expect them within 5-7 days. As of today, still no shoes! I'm probably just being impatient, but they're still not here! I'm in CA, has anyone had any BG stuff shipped out this way before? About how long did it take? I'm just super excited about these babies : ) Haha.


----------



## j0yc3

So, Barney's never carried the taupe at all?


----------



## lucabela

daisy chain said:


> Hey ladies : )
> 
> Does anyone have experience with shipping from BG's? I called them and ordered the black Dickers last monday from the store, and I was told to expect them within 5-7 days. As of today, still no shoes! I'm probably just being impatient, but they're still not here! I'm in CA, has anyone had any BG stuff shipped out this way before? About how long did it take? I'm just super excited about these babies : ) Haha.



Did your SA email you a tracking number?  I ordered mine last Wednesday, they didn't ship out til Friday. And they should be at my doorstep this Thursday.  Sounds like you might get yours today or tomorrow.


----------



## ScarceNot

The last time I had a Topy (protective) sole applied by a cobbler it was a patent
Lanvin ballet flat and they sanded off the patent along the sole line. It's easy enough
to glue on and trim a Topy, it's the sanding that's tricky. So now that I no longer
have a competent cobbler within an hour radius, I purchased these:
http://www.cobblersupplies.com/servlet/the-549/J.-T.-Foote-Sure/Detail
which are temporary but I can re-apply when necessary and they're $2 a pair.


----------



## Brigitte031

daisy chain said:


> Hey ladies : )
> 
> Does anyone have experience with shipping from BG's? I called them and ordered the black Dickers last monday from the store, and I was told to expect them within 5-7 days. As of today, still no shoes! I'm probably just being impatient, but they're still not here! I'm in CA, has anyone had any BG stuff shipped out this way before? About how long did it take? I'm just super excited about these babies : ) Haha.



When I ordered mine I ordered on a Friday, and they got to me on Friday... so about 5-6 business days... You can always call the SA and ask for a tracking number so you can follow your boots' route!


----------



## SalSal

Hi,

I'm in love with these Isabel Marant sued and leather boots, but as a student, I don't have the cash for them 
Does anyone know where I can find a cheap alternative?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171128


I really love the fringe and the loose fit! I think they're gorgeous!


Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## oatmella

hmm, I am not sure, but I think Jessica Simpson makes some similar styles?


----------



## kat99

Try ASOS!


----------



## jojon21

just wanted to add this one to the list of cheaper alternatives:

http://www.zappos.com/report-marks


----------



## juicy couture jen

Shenae Grimes in black Dickers (sorry if repost)


----------



## lotusfire

Those who have the Dickers and the Rachel Comey Mars - I need help with sizing! I have the Dickers in 37 and am usually a 6.5-7; what size should I purchase in the RC Mars?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Purchase your true size - I'm a 7.5 and at first ordered an 8 since i'm a 38 euro in shoes usually - but they were way too long. I had to send them back for 7.5's.


----------



## oatmella

My mom is going to Paris in a few weeks - I was wondering if anyone knows if they are usually sold out of most of the sizes there as well?  I assume there is an Isabel Marant boutique there - would that have the best selection?


----------



## lotusfire

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Purchase your true size - I'm a 7.5 and at first ordered an 8 since i'm a 38 euro in shoes usually - but they were way too long. I had to send them back for 7.5's.



Thanks! I may get a 6.5 then.


----------



## hellofrenchie

any 41's out there? stuart and wright has the dickers in taupe!

http://www.stuartandwright.com/Isabel_Marant_Dicker_Boot_-_Taupe_3820.html


----------



## alisonanna

I just got the Dicker boot in chocolate
I am a 9, sometimes 9 1/2 and got size 40
there was no 39 to try, but I think this is a good fit
so excited!


----------



## oatmella

alisonanna said:


> I just got the Dicker boot in chocolate
> I am a 9, sometimes 9 1/2 and got size 40
> there was no 39 to try, but I think this is a good fit
> so excited!



Excited for you!  I did not know the Dicker boot came in chocolate - sounds pretty!
These boots sure are hard to find.  It seems that everywhere is sold out and I'll have to wait until the spring line comes out!


----------



## oatmella

j0yc3 said:


> So, Barney's never carried the taupe at all?



I don't think so!  I went to Barney's in Beverly Hills a few weeks ago, and I think I only saw black and cognac.


----------



## j0yc3

oatmella said:


> I don't think so! I went to Barney's in Beverly Hills a few weeks ago, and I think I only saw black and cognac.


 

Thanks!


----------



## oatmella

It seems that the Dixie boot is way less popular than the Dicker style, for some reason?  The Dixie boot is available in all but size 41 on Net-A-Porter.  I do like the chocolate color!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171126


----------



## beauxgoris

oatmella said:


> It seems that the Dixie boot is way less popular than the Dicker style, for some reason?  The Dixie boot is available in all but size 41 on Net-A-Porter.  I do like the chocolate color!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171126



I think that's because her dicker boot is the old version of the lacow the iconic I.M. bootie. The dixie having a lower heel isn't as cute I think - but probably very comfy.


----------



## planorx

I wear 38, I tried the Dixie 38, length was perfect, but the width was tight. Does anyone know if they will stretch(width wise)?


----------



## daisy chain

lucabela said:


> Did your SA email you a tracking number?  I ordered mine last Wednesday, they didn't ship out til Friday. And they should be at my doorstep this Thursday.  Sounds like you might get yours today or tomorrow.



They came today! In looooooove : )


----------



## vancitygirl

alisonanna said:


> I just got the Dicker boot in chocolate
> I am a 9, sometimes 9 1/2 and got size 40
> there was no 39 to try, but I think this is a good fit
> so excited!


 

Hi Alisonanna,

where did you get the chocolate dickers?  I've been searching for a size 37.

thx!


----------



## alisonanna

I got them from a local store, I think that their store in Aspen, CO has some in stock.
It's called Max - I think the website is maxfashion.com


----------



## oatmella

Wondering what color you think is more versatile - cognac or chocolate?  My favorite is taupe, but I don't think I will be able to get it until spring.


----------



## oatmella

Took the plunge - just ordered the chocolate dickers!  I think they will be a good color for fall, and hopefully I will be able to get the elusive taupes for spring.  
If anyone is interested, Barney's Co-op in Philadelphia has black Dickers in size 37.


----------



## daisy chain

Just wanted to add these to the list of alternatives - 

Dolce Vita Jamison
http://www.solestruck.com/dolce-vita-jamison-taupe-suede/index.html

Steve Madden Pembrook
http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx?id=57600&np=127_282-200_449


----------



## kathyno

Hi Ladies, I am a newbie on this particular forum...  I just purchased a used pair of IM boots in taupe on ebay.. I am not sure if they were a good deal or not. I haven't recieved them yet so I am not sure of the actual condition, but based on the pics, could someone give me their opinion?  Here is the ebay link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170690675443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Thank you!


----------



## vancitygirl

oatmella said:


> Took the plunge - just ordered the chocolate dickers!  I think they will be a good color for fall, and hopefully I will be able to get the elusive taupes for spring.
> If anyone is interested, Barney's Co-op in Philadelphia has black Dickers in size 37.


 

Hi Oatmella,

where did you order the chocolate dickers. 

I need a size 37.


----------



## oatmella

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Oatmella,
> 
> where did you order the chocolate dickers.
> 
> I need a size 37.



I got them from Nida boutique in San Francisco.  It was the last chocolate pair in size 37, though .  I hope you are able to find them!


----------



## oatmella

kathyno said:


> Hi Ladies, I am a newbie on this particular forum...  I just purchased a used pair of IM boots in taupe on ebay.. I am not sure if they were a good deal or not. I haven't recieved them yet so I am not sure of the actual condition, but based on the pics, could someone give me their opinion?  Here is the ebay link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170690675443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Thank you!



Not sure if it is a good deal?  A new pair would cost $615.  The taupe dickers seem to be impossible to find in size 37, though!  I hope they are in good condition and that you like them!


----------



## sarachryan

Look at this article. They're calling my lovely Dixies "odd"!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-wears-unflattering-cankle-boots-week.html


----------



## boxermomof2

sarachryan said:


> Look at this article. They're calling my lovely Dixies "odd"!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-wears-unflattering-cankle-boots-week.html



I didn't like them with her outfit!


----------



## bekind20thers

> Just wanted to add these to the list of alternatives -
> 
> Dolce Vita Jamison
> http://www.solestruck.com/dolce-vita...ede/index.html
> 
> Steve Madden Pembrook
> [URL="http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx...27_282-200_449"]http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx...27_282-200_449[/URL]


 
Thanks Daisy Chain!


----------



## duna

sarachryan said:


> Look at this article. They're calling my lovely Dixies "odd"!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-wears-unflattering-cankle-boots-week.html


 
They look like Dickers to me.....I think everything else she's wearing is odd, exept the boots! Those short/tight trousers with the Dickers look awful on her!


----------



## sarachryan

duna said:


> They look like Dickers to me.....I think everything else she's wearing is odd, exept the boots! Those short/tight trousers with the Dickers look awful on her!



You're absolutely right! They're dickers


----------



## beauxgoris

What awful photos. She's a pretty girl but has the worst CANKLES i've ever seen. She's the only person I've seen these boots look awful on. She needs to stick with items that make her look better, not worse.


----------



## drati

^^^ I think it's the combination that's odd. She can wear these boots, I am sure, with the right pants or skirts. The tight pants ending way above the top of the boot aren't right. 

My calves are not slim at all and I find the Dickers very flattering on me. They flatter less than perfect legs, for sure.


----------



## loveheartSHOP

hi does anyone know if any barneys locations currently have these boots in stock?? i'm a 36 and i've looked in a lot of places.. i'm getting desperate now!!


----------



## tonkamama

loveheartSHOP said:


> hi does anyone know if any barneys locations currently have these boots in stock?? i'm a 36 and i've looked in a lot of places.. i'm getting desperate now!!


Try calling Philadelphia 215.563.5333, I heard the ladies were taking Barney Philadelphia has some inventory.  I am sure some nice SA can look up their computer system to find a pairs for you from other location(s) ~ if they still have any available.


----------



## Brigitte031

duna said:


> They look like Dickers to me.....I think everything else she's wearing is odd, exept the boots! Those short/tight trousers with the Dickers look awful on her!



Honestly her cropped pants are way too tight... But at the same time I cannot for the life of me figure out the "perfect" length for pants to wear with my Dickers. I see the photos but no pair of pants I own look that way...


----------



## boxermomof2

drati said:


> ^^^ I think it's the combination that's odd. She can wear these boots, I am sure, with the right pants or skirts. The tight pants ending way above the top of the boot aren't right.
> 
> My calves are not slim at all and I find the Dickers very flattering on me. They flatter less than perfect legs, for sure.



I agree! If you look at the photo from the MTV video awards she does not have cankles. I actually liked her look in that photo. 
I have muscular, athletic calves (far from skinny) and they look great on me.


----------



## vancitygirl

loveheartSHOP said:


> hi does anyone know if any barneys locations currently have these boots in stock?? i'm a 36 and i've looked in a lot of places.. i'm getting desperate now!!


 

Hey loveheartSHOP,

Just wanted to tell you France e**y has some dickers in 36.  Too bad they are too small for me.  Check it out!


----------



## vancitygirl

Just scored a pair of used dickers for $400 on the bay.   

The condition looks great.

They didn't list the official colour, but I do think it's the Anthracite.  

Their description "dark grey suede" 

What do you gals think?


----------



## drati

^^^ Gorgeous colour. Congrats.

Here's another not to flattering pic of Katie Holmes wearing her Dicker boots. Love the boots, like the skirt but together they are not flattering. I think with the Dicker boot you need a shorter skirt to pull it off.


----------



## bekind20thers

Ohh, I see what you guys are saying. I think it has to do with leg height. She is a tall woman but from her ankles to her knees she is shorter than say Kate Bosworth's legs. The boots cover Katie's ankles totally and it's visually different than on other photos.. if that makes any since. The boots look different on everyone I'm sure.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just returned a 37 pair of cognac to Barneys Chicago last night if anyone is interested.


----------



## am2022

Love love the color!!!
Need a pair as well!!! 
QUOTE=vancitygirl;19847000]Just scored a pair of used dickers for $400 on the bay.   

The condition looks great.

They didn't list the official colour, but I do think it's the Anthracite.  

Their description "dark grey suede" 

What do you gals think?[/QUOTE]


----------



## beauxgoris

I still think they don't flatter her and she has thick ankles - sorry. ((hiding))


----------



## purse-nality

another alternative (forgive me!), though not as sleek and higher, Asos Aggie.....


----------



## duna

drati said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous colour. Congrats.
> 
> Here's another not to flattering pic of Katie Holmes wearing her Dicker boots. Love the boots, like the skirt but together they are not flattering. I think with the Dicker boot you need a shorter skirt to pull it off.


 
I agree: I think that if one has slightly thick ankles (like myself) it's best to wear the Dickers with skinny jeans tucked inside the boots, so that there's no bare leg showing. Also with skirts, I agree about shorter skirts looking better than knee length ones, but I think that you have to have slim legs to pull it off.  (I don't wear mine with skirts, I wish I could!)


----------



## drati

^^^ Try them with tights, that might work. I don't have slim legs but can wear them with tights and also without, if the cut and length of the skirt/dress are right. (Thought it looked OK anyway, just. Taupe and black suede Dickers.)


----------



## ScarceNot

I'm sorry, I can't see your Dickers in these shots, I'm too busy hyperventilating
over that FB Besace. Sweeeet!


----------



## juneping

beauxgoris said:


> I still think they don't flatter her and she has thick ankles - sorry. ((hiding))



you are not alone....she's one of the few that are tall and thin but can't pull off as fashionasta but you can see she's trying hard. i just can't finger what she's missing...


----------



## birkingal

drati said:


> ^^^ Try them with tights, that might work. I don't have slim legs but can wear them with tights and also without, if the cut and length of the skirt/dress are right. (Thought it looked OK anyway, just. Taupe and black suede Dickers.)




you look *fantabulous*, drati! So classy and chic!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just wore mine today with white jeans slightly rolled up and it looked good.  It was hard to decide to finally keep the taupe over black.  I hope I made the right call.


----------



## drati

ScarceNot said:


> I'm sorry, I can't see your Dickers in these shots, I'm too busy hyperventilating
> over that FB Besace. Sweeeet!



 Thank you. I adore the early fb bags and agree that they may just eclipse the Dickers. Actually, they compliment each other well.



birkingal said:


> you look *fantabulous*, drati! So classy and chic!



Thank you.  It took me a while to decide to get these but they are truly worth it. You know that satisfying feeling when you buy something and discover it filled an important hole in your wardrobe? That's what the Dicker boots turned out to be for me. I got black first, knew I was on to a good thing so went back a week or so later and grabbed taupe. I'd been looking for the right ankle boot for ages and these are just perfect.


----------



## tonkamama

drati said:


> Thank you. I adore the early fb bags and agree that they may just eclipse the Dickers. Actually, they compliment each other well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It took me a while to decide to get these but they are truly worth it. You know that satisfying feeling when you buy something and discover it filled an important hole in your wardrobe? That's what the Dicker boots turned out to be for me. I got black first, knew I was on to a good thing so went back a week or so later and grabbed taupe. I'd been looking for the right ankle boot for ages and these are just perfect.


*drati ~* you look great!!  Totally agree....  I found my "missing pieces"~~  hope by next Spring I can get more!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> you are not alone....she's one of the few that are tall and thin but can't pull off as fashionasta but you can see she's trying hard. i just can't finger what she's missing...


Perhaps her stylist was off on those two days??  **Sorry and Katie fan please do not hate me


----------



## birkingal

drati said:


> Thank you.  It took me a while to decide to get these but they are truly worth it. You know that satisfying feeling when you buy something and discover it filled an important hole in your wardrobe? That's what the Dicker boots turned out to be for me. I got black first, knew I was on to a good thing so went back a week or so later and grabbed taupe. I'd been looking for the right ankle boot for ages and these are just perfect.



I can only hope they'll make them size 35 (I'm a size 34) without resorting to thick insoles and socks! You look absolutely incredible in your Dickers. Definitely suits you to a T. I didn't know they stock this in NZ. It's time they bring in more international labels, hopefully without the crazy price tag.


----------



## drati

birkingal said:


> I can only hope they'll make them size 35 (I'm a size 34) without resorting to thick insoles and socks! You look absolutely incredible in your Dickers. Definitely suits you to a T. I didn't know they stock this in NZ. It's time they bring in more international labels, hopefully without the crazy price tag.



Well, I'm at the other spectrum. I usually wear size 42 but these actually fit me well in size 41. Phew, because they don't make a sz 42. Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll find a 35. 36 is the smallest I've seen online so far.

The price here varies wildly depending on which shop you go to. Adorno is expensive but there's another store that brings them in and they are actually cheaper there than the US price. Still a lot, they are not cheap shoes, but at least comparable to the price in other countries. The cheapest would still be Europe possibly, esp if you qualify for a VAT refund.

Thanks for your sweet comments.


----------



## drati

tonkamama said:


> *drati ~* you look great!!  Totally agree....  I found my "missing pieces"~~  hope by next Spring I can get more!!



Yep, glad to hear you found your missing pieces too. 

Don't you have both the Dicker and the Dixie? Do you have a preference for one over the other?


----------



## Coreena

kat99 said:


> Sharing some photos of my black Dickers from Barney's - from my blog today:


hey kat, pretty dickers ^__^ btw love your blog  x


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Alisonanna,
> 
> where did you get the chocolate dickers?  I've been searching for a size 37.
> 
> thx!


vancitygirl I know the new guard has chocolate dickers but they are a little pricey XP


----------



## Coreena

oatmella said:


> Wondering what color you think is more versatile - cognac or chocolate?  My favorite is taupe, but I don't think I will be able to get it until spring.


I love the chocolate dickers  the colour is so pretty.


----------



## Coreena

beauxgoris said:


> What awful photos. She's a pretty girl but has the worst CANKLES i've ever seen. She's the only person I've seen these boots look awful on. She needs to stick with items that make her look better, not worse.


I agree with you. Dickers dont do her ankles justice. here ankles look like they are choking XP poor girl. Sad because they are such beautiful boots.


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Just scored a pair of used dickers for $400 on the bay.
> 
> The condition looks great.
> 
> They didn't list the official colour, but I do think it's the Anthracite.
> 
> Their description "dark grey suede"
> 
> What do you gals think?


what a bargain, love the colour too! I love this colour over the chocolate i have to admit  good pick up vancitygirl


----------



## Coreena

drati said:


> ^^^ Try them with tights, that might work. I don't have slim legs but can wear them with tights and also without, if the cut and length of the skirt/dress are right. (Thought it looked OK anyway, just. Taupe and black suede Dickers.)


you look great drati! love all your outfits


----------



## boxermomof2

Black dickers with rolled jeans.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Nice look boxermom.  Now u make me want black ones!!!!  Great outfit



boxermomof2 said:


> Black dickers with rolled jeans.


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> Nice look boxermom.  Now u make me want black ones!!!!  Great outfit




I know!
I was thinking about sending my black dickers back to purchase the UGG Austin suede boot ( I own cognac and have taupe coming soon). I couldn't make up my mind, so I was looking for photos to send to my husband to ask his opinion. I've decided to keep the black dickers. The UGG boot is cute, but the dicker style is better.


----------



## bekind20thers

Anyone have any modeling photos of the Steven by Steve Madden pembrook boots?


----------



## kat99

Coreena said:


> hey kat, pretty dickers ^__^ btw love your blog  x



Thank you!!


----------



## birkingal

drati said:


> Well, I'm at the other spectrum. I usually wear size 42 but these actually fit me well in size 41. Phew, because they don't make a sz 42. Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll find a 35. 36 is the smallest I've seen online so far.
> 
> The price here varies wildly depending on which shop you go to. Adorno is expensive but there's another store that brings them in and they are actually cheaper there than the US price. Still a lot, they are not cheap shoes, but at least comparable to the price in other countries. The cheapest would still be Europe possibly, esp if you qualify for a VAT refund.
> 
> Thanks for your sweet comments.




Unfortunately, their smallest is a size 36. Bummer. I saw a few pairs of K Jacques sandals at eye watering prices. Unfortunately, I don't qualify for a VAT refund but regardless, they're still cheaper here.


----------



## Coreena

boxermomof2 said:


> Black dickers with rolled jeans.


wow she looks great! love her bag too


----------



## tonkamama

drati said:


> Yep, glad to hear you found your missing pieces too.
> 
> Don't you have both the Dicker and the Dixie? Do you have a preference for one over the other?



Have not tried on the Dixie yet, it is too hot where I live still.  I prefer Dixie because it has lower heels .  However I do find myself favor the Dicker more in style maybe b/c I have Taupe and the color is so versatile that allows me to pair more outfits.  Never know it, maybe after I actually try on the Dixie I will have different opinion....


----------



## fawnzilla

Hi everybody, I have few questions for you experts 

I was wondering what colour of dicker boots does have Kate Bosworth ? Are they miel, sable or taupe ?
I received my dickers in taupe this morning and they look a lot greenish, I like it but will it fade a bit from wearing them ?

Thanks


----------



## fawnzilla

Hmm maybe they're beige actually...


----------



## drati

tonkamama said:


> Have not tried on the Dixie yet, it is too hot where I live still.  I prefer Dixie because it has lower heels .  However I do find myself favor the Dicker more in style maybe b/c I have Taupe and the color is so versatile that allows me to pair more outfits.  Never know it, maybe after I actually try on the Dixie I will have different opinion....



Thanks. Update us when you've had the chance to wear them please. And post pics -- you'll look amazing with these boots.


----------



## Brigitte031

fawnzilla said:


> Hi everybody, I have few questions for you experts
> 
> I was wondering what colour of dicker boots does have Kate Bosworth ? Are they miel, sable or taupe ?
> I received my dickers in taupe this morning and they look a lot greenish, I like it but will it fade a bit from wearing them ?
> 
> Thanks



I think she has the taupe... but this season's taupe runs greener while last season I think it was more beige-y.


----------



## silversalmon

Hmm, it looks as though the Dixies don't have that same sort of detailing on the side as the Dickers do- can anyone confirm this? It's hard to tell from the photos as the boots are quite dark in colour! Because I would prefer the heel height of the Dixies, however the detailing on the Dickers are what really makes the boots stand out for me...


----------



## Coreena

fawnzilla said:


> Hmm maybe they're beige actually...


hey fawnzilla, they are beige from a previous season, im pretty sure from 2010.


----------



## boxermomof2

^^^Yes, the dickers have more detailing.


----------



## fawnzilla

That's what I thought, they're beige .

Do you guys have pics of you wearing your taupe, for inspiration...?

Thanks


----------



## j0yc3

The temp is dropping here in NYC lately (must be also due to constant rain!) so I plan to use my dixie soon . I have a chocolate dixie and I like the look of a skirt with tights and the dixie. My question is - what color of tights might work with a chocolate dixie? 

TIA!


----------



## drati

^^^ Chocolate, or black of course. Or a colour? Depends what else you're wearing, colour of your skirt, top etc.

Please post pics -- I love seeing these boots in action.


----------



## j0yc3

drati said:


> ^^^ Chocolate, or black of course. Or a colour? Depends what else you're wearing, colour of your skirt, top etc.
> 
> Please post pics -- I love seeing these boots in action.



Black tights with chocolate dixies would work? I'm thinking of a denim skirt or lighter colored skirt to match..


----------



## drati

I think black works with most things. How dark are the chocolate Dixies? From memory they are not that dark. You could go for dark brown coloured tights of course, that would look great with a light coloured or denim skirt. Lengthen the leg and all that ... I saw some cool pics of chocolate coloured tights with the Dicker or Dixie boot, can't remember which one. I'll try to find them later on when I'm back home.


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice outfits with your dickers drati ! 



drati said:


> ^^^ Try them with tights, that might work. I don't have slim legs but can wear them with tights and also without, if the cut and length of the skirt/dress are right. (Thought it looked OK anyway, just. Taupe and black suede Dickers.)


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice outfit boxermomof2. I also like to wear my black dickers with rolled-up boyfriend jeans . It looks so chic!



boxermomof2 said:


> Black dickers with rolled jeans.


----------



## tb-purselover

j0yc3 said:


> The temp is dropping here in NYC lately (must be also due to constant rain!) so I plan to use my dixie soon . I have a chocolate dixie and I like the look of a skirt with tights and the dixie. My question is - what color of tights might work with a chocolate dixie?
> 
> TIA!



Hmm, black, chocolate, cream are all good choices, I think. It depends on the skirt/outfit too.


----------



## hipnycmom

I just got my chocolate dixies from NAP and I love them!! I'm usually a 7.5, I got the size 8 and they are perfect (with a little wiggle room). I can't figure out how to wear them with jeans as my skinny jeans tend to bunch up at the top of the boot, and rolling them up works but I haven't yet decided if that look is for me.  Definitely cute with tights and shorter skirts though.


----------



## ScarceNot

I've been pairing my taupe Dickers with Siwy Hannahs and J Brand 910s.
The 910s are a little long, but the Hannahs are a perfect length for the boots.

They look grand on others with skirts and dresses but I'm a little apprehensive
to do that.


----------



## shoegal11

Does anyone happen to know who else carries the manly boot (tall boot with fringe) the merlot (reddish color) other than NAP .... Ive been on a crazy hunt for this color but no one else seems to have it..


Thank you all in advance for any and all help!!!!!


----------



## Coreena

fawnzilla said:


> That's what I thought, they're beige .
> 
> Do you guys have pics of you wearing your taupe, for inspiration...?
> 
> Thanks


I have the taupe, but I havent even worn then yet XP still sitting in the box, yikes! XP


----------



## Coreena

shoegal11 said:


> Does anyone happen to know who else carries the manly boot (tall boot with fringe) the merlot (reddish color) other than NAP .... Ive been on a crazy hunt for this color but no one else seems to have it..
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance for any and all help!!!!!


oh no! i saw them on bay about 3 weeks ago. the seller had about 3 different sizes she was selling I cant remember the sizes tho.


----------



## shoegal11

Coreena said:


> oh no! i saw them on bay about 3 weeks ago. the seller had about 3 different sizes she was selling I cant remember the sizes tho.



I saw them too.. I was trying to avoid the bay if possible lol

But thank you anyway!


----------



## juneping

shoegal11 said:


> I saw them too.. I was trying to avoid the bay if possible lol
> 
> But thank you anyway!



i saw some in IM store in NYC 212.219.2284


----------



## shoegal11

juneping said:


> i saw some in IM store in NYC 212.219.2284



Was it the redddish color?????


----------



## juneping

shoegal11 said:


> Was it the redddish color?????



no...i saw the black only. but call them and ask...may be they can work something out for you...like pulling the pair from paris.
i asked for the lexy to try on and they didn't put it out for display. so they could have them at the back.


----------



## Coreena

shoegal11 said:


> I saw them too.. I was trying to avoid the bay if possible lol
> 
> But thank you anyway!


welcome! good luck with your search


----------



## Brigitte031

hipnycmom said:


> I just got my chocolate dixies from NAP and I love them!! I'm usually a 7.5, I got the size 8 and they are perfect (with a little wiggle room). I can't figure out how to wear them with jeans as my skinny jeans tend to bunch up at the top of the boot, and rolling them up works but I haven't yet decided if that look is for me.  Definitely cute with tights and shorter skirts though.



You know I felt the same way, too... but I think as I wear my Dickers the shaft kind of opens up a little and even if your jeans bunch up it looks okay. Before wearing them a lot the shaft was too narrow so that my long bunched up skinny jeans would not really fit inside the boot. And wearing rolled up pants just makes me look disproportionate and cut off in weird ways. But anyway now that I have been wearing my Dickers more it's getting better (for record I wore them with shorts a lot in the beginning to get the shaft to open a little/look worn-in).

 Hope that helps!


----------



## hipnycmom

Brigitte031 said:


> You know I felt the same way, too... but I think as I wear my Dickers the shaft kind of opens up a little and even if your jeans bunch up it looks okay. Before wearing them a lot the shaft was too narrow so that my long bunched up skinny jeans would not really fit inside the boot. And wearing rolled up pants just makes me look disproportionate and cut off in weird ways. But anyway now that I have been wearing my Dickers more it's getting better (for record I wore them with shorts a lot in the beginning to get the shaft to open a little/look worn-in).
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the tip. I wore them today and they were just soooo comfortable. I got the DV Jamison boots while searching for the Dixies and the Jamison is a cute boot and quite decent but the Dixies are on a different level...


----------



## sarachryan

sarachryan said:


> Look at this article. They're calling my lovely Dixies "odd"!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-wears-unflattering-cankle-boots-week.html




Another article from the same rag. This time the dickers are "unflattering" and "offending"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2035692/Katie-tries-trendy-braided-hairstyle.html


----------



## juicy couture jen

sarachryan said:


> Another article from the same rag. This time the dickers are "unflattering" and "offending"
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2035692/Katie-tries-trendy-braided-hairstyle.html



I'm going to take that article's opinion 
with a grain of salt since it's only one writer's POV. Katie could have styled them a bit better though like not wear leggings as pants!! Lol


----------



## boxermomof2

juicy couture jen said:


> I'm going to take that article's opinion
> with a grain of salt since it's only one writer's POV. Katie could have styled them a bit better though like not wear leggings as pants!! Lol



Agree. 
I see too many women wear leggings for pants.


----------



## juneping

juicy couture jen said:


> I'm going to take that article's opinion
> with a grain of salt since it's only one writer's POV. Katie could have styled them a bit better though like not wear leggings as pants!! Lol



i liked her in dawson's creek but after she got "famous"....i thought she's just trying toooooo hard. she just doesn't have what it takes to be like the next VB. she looked a lot better as a girl next door but trying to be that fashion icon...she really failed. whatever i saw on her i really don't have any desire to own or imitate.


----------



## juicy couture jen

juneping said:


> i liked her in dawson's creek but after she got "famous"....i thought she's just trying toooooo hard. she just doesn't have what it takes to be like the next VB. she looked a lot better as a girl next door but trying to be that fashion icon...she really failed. whatever i saw on her i really don't have any desire to own or imitate.



Agree, I also prefer the girl next door rather than what she's trying now.. maybe trying to live up to what's expected as Tom Cruise's wife? 

I'm still on the hunt for taupe dickers size 37 if anyone spots it in a boutique.. I missed them twice already because I was hesitant argh..


----------



## juneping

juicy couture jen said:


> Agree, I also prefer the girl next door rather than what she's trying now.. maybe trying to live up to what's expected as Tom Cruise's wife?
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for taupe dickers size 37 if anyone spots it in a boutique.. I missed them twice already because I was hesitant argh..



i don't think it has anything to do with tom's wife. i think it's just what it is in hollywood. all women want to look like the next fashion icon...all of them are trying hard. but some are lucky not looking they are trying hard....it's the look industry.

have you tried calling IM store in NYC for the dicker boots?? i think i posted the # either this thread or another IM thread....


----------



## coffeebeene

sarachryan said:


> Another article from the same rag. This time the dickers are "unflattering" and "offending"
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2035692/Katie-tries-trendy-braided-hairstyle.html



lol, the dickers themselves are great, but her two outfits didn't do them any justice! she looked like a bit of a hot mess there, I can't imagine the same writer would be saying this if she paired them with skinny jeans and a great top!


----------



## oatmella

juicy couture jen said:


> Agree, I also prefer the girl next door rather than what she's trying now.. maybe trying to live up to what's expected as Tom Cruise's wife?
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for taupe dickers size 37 if anyone spots it in a boutique.. I missed them twice already because I was hesitant argh..



The elusive size 37 taupe dickers!  I was searching for them a few weeks ago, but didn't find any.  I did put my name down at quite a few places though for when they get their spring shipment.



juneping said:


> i don't think it has anything to do with tom's wife. i think it's just what it is in hollywood. all women want to look like the next fashion icon...all of them are trying hard. but some are lucky not looking they are trying hard....it's the look industry.
> 
> have you tried calling IM store in NYC for the dicker boots?? i think i posted the # either this thread or another IM thread....



I did call the IM store in NYC a few weeks ago - I think they are completely sold out of dicker boots, and definitely don't have any size 37 taupe in stock.  I did put my name down on the wait list, though.  My mom is going to Paris next week and I asked her to see if there are any in stock there.


----------



## fawnzilla

Coreena said:


> I have the taupe, but I havent even worn then yet XP still sitting in the box, yikes! XP



I don't know if it's just me but I think it would be easier with beige dicker, I like my taupe or maybe it is the style of the boots I like better than the colour ...
Coreena, I'll try to put on some pics of my so called french style  with dickers.


----------



## boxermomof2

The taupe dickers I pre-ordered from Edon Manor are in! They emailed a shipping tracking number!


----------



## daisy chain

If any of you ladies are a 36...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item43a997df99#ht_500wt_1107

(not mine)


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm so sad...
I received an email from Edon Manor stating my dicker boots suffered water damage and they will have to refund. 

I'll have to wait until spring.


----------



## juicy couture jen

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm so sad...
> I received an email from Edon Manor stating my dicker boots suffered water damage and they will have to refund.
> 
> I'll have to wait until spring.



Oh no!!! Sorry to hear that!!! I think NAP will be restocking in an "olive" color for spring.. not sure the exact shade. 

Emma Roberts with not sure what shade Dickers?


----------



## hipnycmom

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm so sad...
> I received an email from Edon Manor stating my dicker boots suffered water damage and they will have to refund.
> 
> I'll have to wait until spring.



so sorry to hear that


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm so sad...
> I received an email from Edon Manor stating my dicker boots suffered water damage and they will have to refund.
> 
> I'll have to wait until spring.


I am so sorry...  hope Edon Manor will give you the 1st priority to get hands on spring inventory!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty bummed about it after receiving a shipping notice, but I have cognac and black for winter. I can wait until spring.


----------



## jellylicious

Strange, no word yet on my order from Edon Manor.


----------



## boxermomof2

jellylicious said:


> Strange, no word yet on my order from Edon Manor.



I would email them or call them today. Did you order black or taupe? 
The first email I received from them was Friday stating my boots had shipped, but the tracking lead me to a voided shipment. I emailed them asking them about the voided number and they responded quickly with another tracking number and stated my boots would ship Monday. 
They contacted me 6pm Saturday to tell me the manager inspected my boots and found water damage. I can't help but wonder if they sold  mine to a local buyer.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Boxermom I need you to have the taupe so I can see how you style them.    I am not learning anything from Katie Holmes LOL.  She is making me want to send mine back.  I really want black becasue of your recent pics. 




boxermomof2 said:


> I would email them or call them today. Did you order black or taupe?
> The first email I received from them was Friday stating my boots had shipped, but the tracking lead me to a voided shipment. I emailed them asking them about the voided number and they responded quickly with another tracking number and stated my boots would ship Monday.
> They contacted me 6pm Saturday to tell me the manager inspected my boots and found water damage. I can't help but wonder if they sold mine to a local buyer.


----------



## bekind20thers

That is Rumi from http://www.fashiontoast.com

Emma Watson is wearing the color Anthracite!


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm sorry, I should have labeled all the photos from fashiontoast's blog. I labeled it back a few pages and got lazy... I assumed everyone knew who she was. :shame:


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh yes.  I am subscribed to her blog but for some reason I thought it was your blog.  LOL


----------



## boxermomof2

^^^I'm embarrassed. No, I'm much older! Fashiontoast is one of my favorite fashion blogs. 
 I promise to do a better job of labeling photos.


----------



## cocochanel123

daisy chain said:


> If any of you ladies are a 36...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item43a997df99#ht_500wt_1107
> 
> (not mine)



are these real? I find all of her transaction history is kept private, which is not a good signal?


----------



## hellofrenchie

cocochanel123 said:


> are these real? I find all of her transaction history is kept private, which is not a good signal?



I would be weary..those boots were listed a few months ago and I added them to my watch list..the auction was canceled (with bids already placed) and then relisted and then canceled and relisted again..this happened about 3 or 4 times (ebay sent me an email each time they were relisted) 

although her other items seem legit..?


----------



## oatmella

hellofrenchie said:


> I would be weary..those boots were listed a few months ago and I added them to my watch list..the auction was canceled (with bids already placed) and then relisted and then canceled and relisted again..this happened about 3 or 4 times (ebay sent me an email each time they were relisted)
> 
> although her other items seem legit..?



Very strange!  She does have a lot of positive feedback, though?


----------



## cocochanel123

hi ladies,

just fall in love with these boots but I realized they are hard to find.

where can i get dicker black size 36?

huge thanks!!!


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> I would email them or call them today. Did you order black or taupe?
> The first email I received from them was Friday stating my boots had shipped, but the tracking lead me to a voided shipment. I emailed them asking them about the voided number and they responded quickly with another tracking number and stated my boots would ship Monday.
> They contacted me 6pm Saturday to tell me the manager inspected my boots and found water damage. I can't help but wonder if they sold  mine to a local buyer.


I kinda wonder that too  maybe another sales sold it without knowing that it was already "sold" to you...  

These things do happen a lot among SAs... 

I got a call on Sat from my NM SA saying that she couldn't find my Balenciaga GH P/T which she has helped transferred in from another store(s).... it was very strange that two of the same bags were missing off the floor (I think she ordered two in for me to pick one).... I think what it was ... some SA hided the bags for their own customer(s) til customer(s) come in & pay for them, that's why my SA couldn't find both handbags.....  she offered to do another transfer but I told her to forget it....


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Boxermom I need you to have the taupe so I can see how you style them.    I am not learning anything from Katie Holmes LOL.  She is making me want to send mine back.  I really want black becasue of your recent pics.


:lolots:  me too (KH modeling pic)..


----------



## aliwishesbear

purse-nality said:


> another alternative (forgive me!), though not as sleek and higher, Asos Aggie.....




oh i tried those but i found them to be kind of poor in quality.  the leather was kind of like cardboard and not flexible at all.  I like the heel height though.  But I found the shaft height to be too high and cut off my leg...but that's just me personally.  

Adding to the entourage of similar boots:

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=55149&vid=1&pid=857815&scid=857815002

They are not real leather but I bought them for $25 bucks on sale so can't really complain.

I've also tried the DV Jamison and was disappointed in those.  They dont have the dip in the shaft that kind of elongate your legs.  And again the suede was kind of hard and not flexible.

The Report Marks are great however.  The opening runs a bit small so it's a hard to get on.  I think though that they will break in w/ wear.  

I also have the aldos which are pretty good too.  

I've had the steve madden on pre order forever and can't wait till they arrive.  I originally really wanted the isabel marants, but couldnt find them in my size.  But now with all these knock offs im not sure i want them anymore because I prefer a lower shaft height and the Reports are definitely a lot shorter in the shaft than the IM boots!  

Good luck everyone else on scoring a pair though!


----------



## Vinyl

aliwishesbear said:


> I've had the steve madden on pre order forever and can't wait till they arrive.  I originally really wanted the isabel marants, but couldnt find them in my size.  But now with all these knock offs im not sure i want them anymore because I prefer a lower shaft height and the Reports are definitely a lot shorter in the shaft than the IM boots!



I bought the Steve Madden knockoffs back in May when they first came out & yeah, they were on pre-order forever!  I didn't get the boots until a month after I placed the order & noticed they were taken off the website by then.  

I can't compare them to the actual Dickers since those are way out of my price range.  I was honestly disappointed when I got them though.  The SM ones are overpriced at $100+.  The sole is thin & looks worn/dirty (though new).  Some small areas of the suede were rubbed.  They looked great (one of the more Dickers-resembling pairs), but just weren't worth it.


----------



## daisy chain

hellofrenchie said:


> I would be weary..those boots were listed a few months ago and I added them to my watch list..the auction was canceled (with bids already placed) and then relisted and then canceled and relisted again..this happened about 3 or 4 times (ebay sent me an email each time they were relisted)
> 
> although her other items seem legit..?




Oh no! I hope that it's legit and I didn't post some awful scammer...her feedback seemed positive and the price is super low, which seemed appropriate for the amount of wear that the boots had. Anyhow, I'm sorry if this auction link is a no go! Just trying to help you ladies out, but it seems these boots are near impossible to find these days. : (


----------



## Coreena

fawnzilla said:


> I don't know if it's just me but I think it would be easier with beige dicker, I like my taupe or maybe it is the style of the boots I like better than the colour ...
> Coreena, I'll try to put on some pics of my so called french style  with dickers.


hey fawnzilla! I really like the beige colour too but its was all sold out and I havent seen it since. I think its a cross between taupe and meil.  I think the style of the boots are exactly the same as current dickers, or am i wrong?  

Would love to see your french style mod pics  x


----------



## Coreena

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm so sad...
> I received an email from Edon Manor stating my dicker boots suffered water damage and they will have to refund.
> 
> I'll have to wait until spring.


oh no. Thats such bad news. Good luck with your hunt. Maybe some of the other stores may have them. Where r you located?


----------



## Coreena

hellofrenchie said:


> I would be weary..those boots were listed a few months ago and I added them to my watch list..the auction was canceled (with bids already placed) and then relisted and then canceled and relisted again..this happened about 3 or 4 times (ebay sent me an email each time they were relisted)
> 
> although her other items seem legit..?


i hope she is legit, because she is selling a lot of other IM items and there are getting very high bids... eg Rolf sweater is almost at $700, Yikes.


----------



## fawnzilla

Coreena said:


> hey fawnzilla! I really like the beige colour too but its was all sold out and I havent seen it since. I think its a cross between taupe and meil.  I think the style of the boots are exactly the same as current dickers, or am i wrong?
> 
> Would love to see your french style mod pics  x



You're right Coreena ! The colour is between taupe and miel ! I love this colour  and yes same style as dickers, they had different names suche as lacow, forbes, etc and now it's dicker.
I promise I'll post pics this week


----------



## aliwishesbear

Vinyl said:


> I bought the Steve Madden knockoffs back in May when they first came out & yeah, they were on pre-order forever!  I didn't get the boots until a month after I placed the order & noticed they were taken off the website by then.
> 
> I can't compare them to the actual Dickers since those are way out of my price range.  I was honestly disappointed when I got them though.  The SM ones are overpriced at $100+.  The sole is thin & looks worn/dirty (though new).  Some small areas of the suede were rubbed.  They looked great (one of the more Dickers-resembling pairs), but just weren't worth it.



darn that's what i was afraid of.  steve madden quality always kind of sucks.  they either fall apart really quickly or are super uncomfortable.  i guess ill be keeping the reports and aldos then!


----------



## jellylicious

boxermomof2 said:


> I would email them or call them today. Did you order black or taupe?
> The first email I received from them was Friday stating my boots had shipped, but the tracking lead me to a voided shipment. I emailed them asking them about the voided number and they responded quickly with another tracking number and stated my boots would ship Monday.
> They contacted me 6pm Saturday to tell me the manager inspected my boots and found water damage. I can't help but wonder if they sold  mine to a local buyer.



Sorry to hear about yours. If they getting another shipment, they should have you first on priority. I just emailed them-i got the black as i was too late for the taupe.


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm beginning to think losing the taupe order was a good thing....

I wore my cognac dickers to my hair salon today, and a lady sitting in the next salon chair over flung a cup of coffee on the floor in my direction. The coffee JUST missed my Louis Vuitton bag and my IM boots by maybe an inch! OMG, I swear I would have cried like a baby! 
How do you all get past the fear of getting them dirty?

I absolutely LOVE the quality and the comfort of these boots!  I've tried Steve Madden, ASOS (uncomfortable and cheap), and DV by Dolce versions and none of them come close to the quality and look of the IM boots. 
IM boots are worth every penny, and I know I will wear the heck out of them.  I thought my black would get the most use, but I was looking through my closet this morning and realized i have a lot to wear with cognac.  I have a pair of red j brand skinny pants on my next buy list. I think cognac and red will look great together. 

I'm not so sure how I feel about the lighter color now. I think they will make me a nervous wreck.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Boxermom, so you have cognac and black?  You are still trying for the taupe?  If you are scared about the cognac then I would really think you would worry about getting the taupe stained.  I still have not worn mine.  They are still in the box.  I have black and taupe.  I keep trying them on with different outfits around the house but still can't decide.  I would love to keep both but I can't really afford it.  There are so many other things I need on my list.  I am also going to Paris in 3 weeks so i don't know if I should take my chances and send them back to BG and try to get them in Paris cheaper.  When I ordered from Bergdorf they were $615 with no tax since I live in WI and I didn't have to pay shipping.  Did anyone buy theirs in France and do u think i should wait?  I will be there 10/9 - 10/15.     



boxermomof2 said:


> I'm beginning to think losing the taupe order was a good thing....
> 
> I wore my cognac dickers to my hair salon today, and a lady sitting in the next salon chair over flung a cup of coffee on the floor in my direction. The coffee JUST missed my Louis Vuitton bag and my IM boots by maybe an inch! OMG, I swear I would have cried like a baby!
> How do you all get past the fear of getting them dirty?
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the quality and the comfort of these boots!  I've tried Steve Madden, ASOS (uncomfortable and cheap), and DV by Dolce versions and none of them come close to the quality and look of the IM boots.
> IM boots are worth every penny, and I know I will wear the heck out of them.  I thought my black would get the most use, but I was looking through my closet this morning and realized i have a lot to wear with cognac.  I have a pair of red j brand skinny pants on my next buy list. I think cognac and red will look great together.
> 
> I'm not so sure how I feel about the lighter color now. I think they will make me a nervous wreck.


----------



## boxermomof2

I had my heart set on owning taupe after I pre-ordered,  and now I can't seem to get it out of my mind. I was truly heart broken when Edon Manor emailed me with the bad new. 
Edon offered me 15% off for next season, but it still doesn't take the sting away of getting a shipping notice one day and then a cancellation the next.


----------



## Chanel 0407

You should tell them that.  Maybe they will give you more % off.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Just got a call from Lake Boutique and I was able to order a pair of taupe Dickers since I was bumped up from the wait list!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Congrats.  I think I called them before for the burnout Tee.  They asked me if I was looking for Taupe dickers and if I was from MA.  LOL  I was thinking they must have been talking with another TPFer.  I am happy you found them.  




juicy couture jen said:


> Just got a call from Lake Boutique and I was able to order a pair of taupe Dickers since I was bumped up from the wait list!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Chanel 0407 said:


> Congrats.  I think I called them before for the burnout Tee.  They asked me if I was looking for Taupe dickers and if I was from MA.  LOL  I was thinking they must have been talking with another TPFer.  I am happy you found them.



LOL.. that would be me!!  Thanks! They were getting in two pairs of 37s, and there were two people waiting in the list.. but I added my name in case one of them decided not to get them.  I guess the 2nd person didn't call back and they called me and I said yes!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok JCJ ^ post pics when you start wearing them.  I need some inspiration for the taupe color as I still need to wear mine.


----------



## ScarceNot

> How do you all get past the fear of getting them dirty?

If I had the Miel I would worry. But Taupe isn't too far from dirt color.
Suede isn't always as delicate as it may seem. If it were a glove weight
I might be concerned but this is fairly thick and a lot of things can be cleaned off.
Having said that, what I would worry about is red wine, car grease, and peanut butter.

Also isn't part of the appeal of Marant her 'rock n' roll' slant? Scuffs on boots
are an integral part of a rock n' roll style. I wouldn't be as concerned about scuffed up
 Marant boots as I would be say a damaged Chanel ballet flat or an Hermes loafer.


----------



## boxermomof2

juicy couture jen said:


> Just got a call from Lake Boutique and I was able to order a pair of taupe Dickers since I was bumped up from the wait list!



Congrats! Please post pics when they arrive.


----------



## gbg

the ones who have the dickers in a colour that is a mix of taupe and miel, can you please post pictures...


----------



## oatmella

cocochanel123 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> just fall in love with these boots but I realized they are hard to find.
> 
> where can i get dicker black size 36?
> 
> huge thanks!!!



I would suggest calling Barney's Co-op in Philadelphia, they seem to have (or had) more stock than most stores.  



boxermomof2 said:


> I'm beginning to think losing the taupe order was a good thing....
> 
> I wore my cognac dickers to my hair salon today, and a lady sitting in the next salon chair over flung a cup of coffee on the floor in my direction. The coffee JUST missed my Louis Vuitton bag and my IM boots by maybe an inch! OMG, I swear I would have cried like a baby!
> How do you all get past the fear of getting them dirty?
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the quality and the comfort of these boots!  I've tried Steve Madden, ASOS (uncomfortable and cheap), and DV by Dolce versions and none of them come close to the quality and look of the IM boots.
> IM boots are worth every penny, and I know I will wear the heck out of them.  I thought my black would get the most use, but I was looking through my closet this morning and realized i have a lot to wear with cognac.  I have a pair of red j brand skinny pants on my next buy list. I think cognac and red will look great together.
> 
> I'm not so sure how I feel about the lighter color now. I think they will make me a nervous wreck.



omg, that was close!  I think the cognac would be quite versatile - and would look great with red j brands as well.  How do you like the cognac color?  It seems to look different in various pics.



juicy couture jen said:


> Just got a call from Lake Boutique and I was able to order a pair of taupe Dickers since I was bumped up from the wait list!



Yay!  I hope I will be able to find the taupe for spring 



gbg said:


> the ones who have the dickers in a colour that is a mix of taupe and miel, can you please post pictures...



What color is this?  Sounds pretty!


----------



## tonkamama

juicy couture jen said:


> Just got a call from Lake Boutique and I was able to order a pair of taupe Dickers since I was bumped up from the wait list!


  congrats!!  I love my taupe!!


----------



## drati

How to get over the paranoia of getting the lighter coloured Dicker boots dirty? Does this picture help?  (Sorry about the repost but I thought it was appropriate.)







I sprayed both my taupe and black Dickers with a water/stain repellant spray. It should help to keep the dirt off -- and hopefully the coffee wouldn't have penetrated straight away, giving you time to clean it up. Nerve wrecking moment, I can imagine.


----------



## boxermomof2

drati said:


> How to get over the paranoia of getting the lighter coloured Dicker boots dirty? Does this picture help?  (Sorry about the repost but I thought it was appropriate.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed both my taupe and black Dickers with a water/stain repellant spray. It should help to keep the dirt off -- and hopefully the coffee wouldn't have penetrated straight away, giving you time to clean it up. Nerve wrecking moment, I can imagine.




LOL! Great pic. 
They are a relaxed shoe, so I guess I should relax. 
I seriously love the comfort and the style is so me. I sprayed mine with water/stain protector. I didn't spray the heel....should I?


----------



## lotusfire

I sprayed the heel; but still get scratches/dings.



boxermomof2 said:


> LOL! Great pic.
> They are a relaxed shoe, so I guess I should relax.
> I seriously love the comfort and the style is so me. I sprayed mine with water/stain protector. I didn't spray the heel....should I?


----------



## flower71

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok JCJ ^ post pics when you start wearing them.  I need some inspiration for the taupe color as I still need to wear mine.


I am just popping by...^^you don't need inspiration with these booties, they go with everything cool and casual! Even a dress, skirt or just a plain pair of jeans and a T. That's what I love about IM


----------



## svnyc

My 2 cents: I LOVE my taupe Dickers. For those of you worried about getting them dirty - lighten up!  Life happens and shoes do get dirty. That said, with a little Applegarde (or similar stain repellent) and a suede brush, you can keep them looking good. The taupe is really the best color she's done, IMHO. It's the perfect olivey gray that goes with everything. The only other color I would really love to have is the anthracite she did a few seasons back.
Wish those would come back!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks everyone.  I have decided to keep the taupe and send the black ones back. 




flower71 said:


> I am just popping by...^^you don't need inspiration with these booties, they go with everything cool and casual! Even a dress, skirt or just a plain pair of jeans and a T. That's what I love about IM


----------



## jellylicious

Congrats Chanel and Tonkamama! I received my black ones! Absolutely adore them! I'm already thinking of another color...they are so addictive! Can't believe the quality and how soft and comfy they are!


----------



## kathyno

Hi ladies, any idea if any stores have the dickers available?  Or if they will be receiving any soon?  TIA


----------



## Brigitte031

I'm wondering if anyone is experiencing this with their boots...

When I walk the boots make a really strange squeaky sound. It's kind of annoying me. If I stand on the heel of the boot, the toe box/whole front part of the boot does not touch the floor. It's almost as if the boots were made with the intention of adding a sole to it and there's this extra space for it.


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks everyone.  I have decided to keep the taupe and send the black ones back.



I think you made the right decision.

Kathyno, Barneys Philadelphia had a 36 cognac and a 40 black dicker yesterday when I called. The SA was willing to look for other sizes in those two colors. Taupe won't be available until spring.


----------



## drati

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone is experiencing this with their boots...
> 
> When I walk the boots make a really strange squeaky sound. It's kind of annoying me. If I stand on the heel of the boot, the toe box/whole front part of the boot does not touch the floor. It's almost as if the boots were made with the intention of adding a sole to it and there's this extra space for it.



Nope, don't have that problem. But I did put a sole on, just to extend the life span. I do this with all my leather soled shoes (eventually, I sometimes wear them for a little while before having the sole added).


----------



## cocochanel123

I just got my IM boots. Quick question: did you get your IM boots re-soled before you started wearing them? I lived in a small town, the only cobbler nearby has so bad reputation. I don't want them destroy my new IM boots. thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

cocochanel123 said:


> I just got my IM boots. Quick question: did you get your IM boots re-soled before you started wearing them? I lived in a small town, the only cobbler nearby has so bad reputation. I don't want them destroy my new IM boots. thanks!


Congrats!!!  I normally wait til I putting few miles on my shoes before sending them to cobbler to re-soled.  If you are not happy with your local cobber...  go out of town, it is worth to take your $615 shoes to a trusted cobber even if you need to drive an hour to get there...


----------



## daisy chain

svnyc said:


> My 2 cents: I LOVE my taupe Dickers. For those of you worried about getting them dirty - lighten up!  Life happens and shoes do get dirty. That said, with a little Applegarde (or similar stain repellent) and a suede brush, you can keep them looking good. The taupe is really the best color she's done, IMHO. It's the perfect olivey gray that goes with everything. The only other color I would really love to have is the anthracite she did a few seasons back.
> Wish those would come back!



agreed! what's the point of having impeccable shoes that you never wear? go get some mileage out of your shoes, you'll feel fabulous wearing them! no harm in spraying them with some suede protector first though : )


----------



## vancitygirl

Woot woot!!  Anthracite dickers !

Just picked up my dicker boots I bought from the bay.

They were pre-owned, but had very light wear on the soles (paid 4 bills for them, which were a plus!!) 

I am sure these are from last season as these 38's fit more snug than my new pair of dickers in 38.  The dust bag as well are made of a lighter, thinner material.  

I actually prefer the snugger fit 'cause I find the 2011 dickers a little loose.  I should have gone down to a 37 this season, but I can't exchange them anymore.

Anyways, I have included a pic!  (They are a dark charcoal grey...the flash makes them look a lot lighter in colour)


----------



## flower71

cocochanel123 said:


> I just got my IM boots. Quick question: did you get your IM boots re-soled before you started wearing them? I lived in a small town, the only cobbler nearby has so bad reputation. I don't want them destroy my new IM boots. thanks!


Congrats to you! Yes, I have mine resoled after a few wears, it came in handy more than once. These booties aren't cheap and I want them to last the longest


----------



## drati

Congratulations, they look gorgeous. I love this colour. Please post some modeling pics.



vancitygirl said:


> Woot woot!!  Anthracite dickers !
> 
> Just picked up my dicker boots I bought from the bay.
> 
> They were pre-owned, but had very light wear on the soles (paid 4 bills for them, which were a plus!!)
> 
> I am sure these are from last season as these 38's fit more snug than my new pair of dickers in 38.  The dust bag as well are made of a lighter, thinner material.
> 
> I actually prefer the snugger fit 'cause I find the 2011 dickers a little loose.  I should have gone down to a 37 this season, but I can't exchange them anymore.
> 
> Anyways, I have included a pic!  (They are a dark charcoal grey...the flash makes them look a lot lighter in colour)


----------



## am2022

love love anthra...
i agree .. got to have mod pics for these beauties!



vancitygirl said:


> Woot woot!!  Anthracite dickers !
> 
> Just picked up my dicker boots I bought from the bay.
> 
> They were pre-owned, but had very light wear on the soles (paid 4 bills for them, which were a plus!!)
> 
> I am sure these are from last season as these 38's fit more snug than my new pair of dickers in 38.  The dust bag as well are made of a lighter, thinner material.
> 
> I actually prefer the snugger fit 'cause I find the 2011 dickers a little loose.  I should have gone down to a 37 this season, but I can't exchange them anymore.
> 
> Anyways, I have included a pic!  (They are a dark charcoal grey...the flash makes them look a lot lighter in colour)


----------



## gbg

how much smaller do you think the old size 38 are compared to the new ones, (.5 cm???, 1 cm)
cheers



vancitygirl said:


> Woot woot!!  Anthracite dickers !
> 
> Just picked up my dicker boots I bought from the bay.
> 
> They were pre-owned, but had very light wear on the soles (paid 4 bills for them, which were a plus!!)
> 
> I am sure these are from last season as these 38's fit more snug than my new pair of dickers in 38.  The dust bag as well are made of a lighter, thinner material.
> 
> I actually prefer the snugger fit 'cause I find the 2011 dickers a little loose.  I should have gone down to a 37 this season, but I can't exchange them anymore.
> 
> Anyways, I have included a pic!  (They are a dark charcoal grey...the flash makes them look a lot lighter in colour)


----------



## oatmella

vancitygirl - Love the anthra color!


----------



## vancitygirl

gbg said:


> how much smaller do you think the old size 38 are compared to the new ones, (.5 cm???, 1 cm)
> cheers


 
Hey gbg,

I'd say atleast .5cm, could be 1cm?  I just know the current seasons 38's are longer in length. 

I normally wear a US 7.5, and the prev. seasons 38 fit much better.  My foot doesn't slide as much.  I will probably have to put insoles in my black dickers I bought this season.


----------



## vancitygirl

*Drati & Amacasa*:  Will try my best to post some pics 
*Oatmella*: Thank you!
I am so happy I found these


----------



## bekind20thers

I found another source for Isabel Marant look-a-likes, 
http://www.jessicabuurman.com/isabel-marant-dicker-inspired-ankle-boots-suede-grey.html
Just a suggestion!


----------



## Brigitte031

^ wow that's a pretty good dupe...! It just looks like it goes higher up on the ankle probably? But love those and the price can't be beat. Gosh... so tempted hahaha!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Hm, just looked through that site and it looks like they specialize in knock offs/look-alike shoes...?


----------



## jettsett

ladies - quick question for those that purchased IM dickers THIS season:  are they running true to size?  reason i ask is last season, i bought IM dickers in taupe and they were true to size.  this was after that whole debacle of the dickers running small to size in previous seasons.  anyway, THIS season (fall 2011), i have heard that they are running LARGE to size.  

so basically, here is my dilemma.  last season, i bought the dickers in taupe size 39.  i am a true US 8.5/9.  the 39's fit like a glove...PERFECT.  now, THIS season, i bought them online in black size 39 again assuming that they would fit the same as last season.  should i have gotten a 38 instead?  unfortunately i haven't received them yet so this is where i need feedback from you ladies!!  

i am so confused with her sizing.  one season, they ran small to size.  the next season, TTS.  then this season, large to size!  what is THE DEAL?????


----------



## daisy chain

jettsett said:


> ladies - quick question for those that purchased IM dickers THIS season:  are they running true to size?  reason i ask is last season, i bought IM dickers in taupe and they were true to size.  this was after that whole debacle of the dickers running small to size in previous seasons.  anyway, THIS season (fall 2011), i have heard that they are running LARGE to size.
> 
> so basically, here is my dilemma.  last season, i bought the dickers in taupe size 39.  i am a true US 8.5/9.  the 39's fit like a glove...PERFECT.  now, THIS season, i bought them online in black size 39 again assuming that they would fit the same as last season.  should i have gotten a 38 instead?  unfortunately i haven't received them yet so this is where i need feedback from you ladies!!
> 
> i am so confused with her sizing.  one season, they ran small to size.  the next season, TTS.  then this season, large to size!  what is THE DEAL?????




I am a true 9.5 and bought them in a 40 and they fit perfectly : )


----------



## vancitygirl

jettsett said:


> ladies - quick question for those that purchased IM dickers THIS season:  are they running true to size?  reason i ask is last season, i bought IM dickers in taupe and they were true to size.  this was after that whole debacle of the dickers running small to size in previous seasons.  anyway, THIS season (fall 2011), i have heard that they are running LARGE to size.
> 
> so basically, here is my dilemma.  last season, i bought the dickers in taupe size 39.  i am a true US 8.5/9.  the 39's fit like a glove...PERFECT.  now, THIS season, i bought them online in black size 39 again assuming that they would fit the same as last season.  should i have gotten a 38 instead?  unfortunately i haven't received them yet so this is where i need feedback from you ladies!!
> 
> i am so confused with her sizing.  one season, they ran small to size.  the next season, TTS.  then this season, large to size!  what is THE DEAL?????


 

Hey Jettsett,

In my case, I'm a US7.5.  I bought a pair of dickers from this fall 2011 in size 38/ black.  I found them a little big length wise. 

I recently purchased a pair of dickers from last season in a 38 and they fit absolutely perfect.  

Some people i've heard bought their usual size and they said they fit the same (lucky them...)

A 38 may be better but it's a hit or miss. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the 39's turn out ok!


----------



## gbg

i am a size 8, and this season size 38 fits me great (less than .5 cm room in the front)
cheers,
karin


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kate Walsh with black dickers.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I am curious does anyone owns Isabel Marant fring boots? They are very pricey but i cannot find them anywhere to try on before purchasing, any info on canadian locations of isabel marant


----------



## righteousred

Can you all stand yet another sizing question?

I normally wear an 8.5 US, but I prefer to wear 39 EUR (vs a 38.5) because I have one foot that is pushing a 9.  I have a pair of '11 Dixies in 39 that fit pretty much perfectly with tights or very thin socks (the big foot is the littlest bit tight, but the leather is stretching out fine and I can wear them all day no problems).

If I want to put myself on a wait list for Dickers, should I choose a 39 or size up a bit to a 40?  My concern is the extra inch in heel height will make my toes slide down a bit.  What do you experts think?


----------



## lotusfire

I would stick with the 39.



righteousred said:


> Can you all stand yet another sizing question?
> 
> I normally wear an 8.5 US, but I prefer to wear 39 EUR (vs a 38.5) because I have one foot that is pushing a 9.  I have a pair of '11 Dixies in 39 that fit pretty much perfectly with tights or very thin socks (the big foot is the littlest bit tight, but the leather is stretching out fine and I can wear them all day no problems).
> 
> If I want to put myself on a wait list for Dickers, should I choose a 39 or size up a bit to a 40?  My concern is the extra inch in heel height will make my toes slide down a bit.  What do you experts think?


----------



## righteousred

lotusfire said:


> I would stick with the 39.



Thanks!


----------



## Maland

girlfrommoscow said:


> I am curious does anyone owns Isabel Marant fring boots? They are very pricey but i cannot find them anywhere to try on before purchasing, any info on canadian locations of isabel marant


I have the fringed knee-high boots, the Manly boots, and as to the size, they run small, so you should take a size bigger than you normally use. I am a size 36, and size 37 fits me perfectly.. If you are going for the shorter version of the fringed boots, the Mony boots, these are more true to size..


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Maland said:


> I have the fringed knee-high boots, the Manly boots, and as to the size, they run small, so you should take a size bigger than you normally use. I am a size 36, and size 37 fits me perfectly.. If you are going for the shorter version of the fringed boots, the Mony boots, these are more true to size..



Thank you, i am going to stop by Jonathan and Olivia store in toronto, heard they got shipment of isabel marant! Hoping they will have the boots for me to try on!


----------



## tonkamama

jettsett said:


> ladies - quick question for those that purchased IM dickers THIS season:  are they running true to size?  reason i ask is last season, i bought IM dickers in taupe and they were true to size.  this was after that whole debacle of the dickers running small to size in previous seasons.  anyway, THIS season (fall 2011), i have heard that they are running LARGE to size.
> 
> so basically, here is my dilemma.  last season, i bought the dickers in taupe size 39.  i am a true US 8.5/9.  the 39's fit like a glove...PERFECT.  now, THIS season, i bought them online in black size 39 again assuming that they would fit the same as last season.  should i have gotten a 38 instead?  unfortunately i haven't received them yet so this is where i need feedback from you ladies!!
> 
> i am so confused with her sizing.  one season, they ran small to size.  the next season, TTS.  then this season, large to size!  what is THE DEAL?????


I am US size between 7.5 & 8, for boots I prefer size 38.  I got my taupe (2011) size 38 and they fit well.  So if you are between size, go the nearest size in your case 39 should fit you well.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i went to see Isabel Marant fringe boots and i am not sure...they are nice, but not sure if its worth the price.
for almost 2000, do you think its a classic or something very seasonal?


----------



## chloe231

girlfrommoscow said:


> i went to see Isabel Marant fringe boots and i am not sure...they are nice, but not sure if its worth the price.
> for almost 2000, do you think its a classic or something very seasonal?


 
I think it all depends on your personal style and what you like and feel comfortable in!  I tried on the shorter version fringe Mony boots (totally my style and love them!) but the 4" wedge is a deal breaker for me, I am running around all of the time and it's just not practical.  I love the look though!   I think if you have to think about it for too long, it might not be a good purchase for you, sometimes it pays to go with your gut feeling.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

chloe231 said:


> I think it all depends on your personal style and what you like and feel comfortable in!  I tried on the shorter version fringe Mony boots (totally my style and love them!) but the 4" wedge is a deal breaker for me, I am running around all of the time and it's just not practical.  I love the look though!   I think if you have to think about it for too long, it might not be a good purchase for you, sometimes it pays to go with your gut feeling.


I think you are right! if i have to ask opinion and not really sure about it maybe i dont really need them THAT much in my life plus there is suede and Toronto is wet right now, i will be afraid of damaging them! I have to admit the white ones are Beautiful though! Both short and long versions!


----------



## drati

righteousred said:


> Can you all stand yet another sizing question?
> 
> I normally wear an 8.5 US, but I prefer to wear 39 EUR (vs a 38.5) because I have one foot that is pushing a 9.  I have a pair of '11 Dixies in 39 that fit pretty much perfectly with tights or very thin socks (the big foot is the littlest bit tight, but the leather is stretching out fine and I can wear them all day no problems).
> 
> If I want to put myself on a wait list for Dickers, should I choose a 39 or size up a bit to a 40?  My concern is the extra inch in heel height will make my toes slide down a bit.  What do you experts think?



Stick with the 39. I have Dickers from last season and Dixie from this season and IMO the sizing is the same.


----------



## gnabit

Hi there, I was just wondering if the IM dicker boots are produced every season?  Thanks!


----------



## drati

^^^ They have been for the last few seasons. The colours and fit vary slightly. And some years there is a leather as well as a suede version.


----------



## gnabit

drati said:


> ^^^ They have been for the last few seasons. The colours and fit vary slightly. And some years there is a leather as well as a suede version.


 
Thanks drati!  I missed out on the FW'11 ones as they are sold out! I hope there will be a reorder soon....


----------



## Isabelfan

I absolutely love the Mony fringey boots!! They look great I think just with simple tops. Think they do look classic! But I am concerned over sizing. I wear a Dickers 39 from last year's collection. Should I get a 38 or 39 for the Mony? It's pricey so hope i don't make a mistake. Could anyone please advise? Thank you


----------



## delmilano

vancitygirl said:


> Woot woot!!  Anthracite dickers !
> 
> Just picked up my dicker boots I bought from the bay.
> 
> They were pre-owned, but had very light wear on the soles (paid 4 bills for them, which were a plus!!)
> 
> I am sure these are from last season as these 38's fit more snug than my new pair of dickers in 38.  The dust bag as well are made of a lighter, thinner material.
> 
> I actually prefer the snugger fit 'cause I find the 2011 dickers a little loose.  I should have gone down to a 37 this season, but I can't exchange them anymore.
> 
> Anyways, I have included a pic!  (They are a dark charcoal grey...the flash makes them look a lot lighter in colour)



wow, this color is so lovely, congrats on this rare find.


----------



## shoeangel

My experience with the Steven Madden STEVEN PEMBROOK knock-offs is completely different than from the OP's below.  I have three pair of the Stevens...different colors: cognac, taupe, and black.  IMO, they are FABULOUS! Sure, they don't have a leather sole, which for me is just fine.  The poster below feels that the soles are too thin, but I do not find that to be the case.  I think the quality of the shoes is excellent, and for the price, I think the overall value is outstanding!  The suede is beautiful.

I ordered a half-size larger to make room for my Smartwool footies (which I love!), and the booties fit like a glove.  They are gorgeous!

And now I have officially ended my search for the IMs.  Shoes should never be that hard to locate and purchase, and quite honestly, I am pleased having spent a few less bucks and walking away with three pairs.




Vinyl said:


> I bought the Steve Madden knockoffs back in May when they first came out & yeah, they were on pre-order forever!  I didn't get the boots until a month after I placed the order & noticed they were taken off the website by then.
> 
> I can't compare them to the actual Dickers since those are way out of my price range.  I was honestly disappointed when I got them though.  The SM ones are overpriced at $100+.  The sole is thin & looks worn/dirty (though new).  Some small areas of the suede were rubbed.  They looked great (one of the more Dickers-resembling pairs), but just weren't worth it.


----------



## Maland

Isabelfan said:


> I absolutely love the Mony fringey boots!! They look great I think just with simple tops. Think they do look classic! But I am concerned over sizing. I wear a Dickers 39 from last year's collection. Should I get a 38 or 39 for the Mony? It's pricey so hope i don't make a mistake. Could anyone please advise? Thank you


 
Hi .. I have the Manly boots (the knee-high fringed boots) and after having tried on the Mony boots as well, I would say that you should go for the size that you usually wear - normally I am a size 36, and I would also go for a size 36 for the Mony.. Hope this helps ..


----------



## mercer

Does anyone know if the Dixie boots come in taupe?  I've only seen them in black and brown and I really would love the taupe.


----------



## Isabelfan

Maland said:


> Hi .. I have the Manly boots (the knee-high fringed boots) and after having tried on the Mony boots as well, I would say that you should go for the size that you usually wear - normally I am a size 36, and I would also go for a size 36 for the Mony.. Hope this helps ..



Thanks a lot Maland! Do tell how you wear your knee high boots. Wish I have the height to carry them. So I'm settling for the Mony which are gorgeous as well. Can't wait to get my hands on a pair.


----------



## Maland

Isabelfan said:


> Thanks a lot Maland! Do tell how you wear your knee high boots. Wish I have the height to carry them. So I'm settling for the Mony which are gorgeous as well. Can't wait to get my hands on a pair.


 
The Manly's are so cool with skinny jeans and a simple top or an oversize jacket, also from IM.. I think it's important to tone down the rest of your outfit, otherwise it may get a bit over the top.. But I also wear them with a short jersey dress - which looks great.. Guess that I ougth to do some mod pics soon..

I am also playing with the thought of buying the Mony as well, in antracite, as I am probably going to Paris in a couple of weeks, but I should probably buy some practical boots instead ..


----------



## jellylicious

^^i thought they might be too over the top so would love to see how you put your outfits and the boots together. they are fab!


----------



## Isabelfan

Maland said:


> The Manly's are so cool with skinny jeans and a simple top or an oversize jacket, also from IM.. I think it's important to tone down the rest of your outfit, otherwise it may get a bit over the top.. But I also wear them with a short jersey dress - which looks great.. Guess that I ougth to do some mod pics soon..
> 
> I am also playing with the thought of buying the Mony as well, in antracite, as I am probably going to Paris in a couple of weeks, but I should probably buy some practical boots instead ..



Hi Maland, I totally would love to see some mod shots! The Manly's are SO lovely. Good choice. Are yours black? Think they are slightly smaller to fit than the Mony's. Is that correct?

Think the Mony's are so cool too. Anthracite would pop a little more but very very nice as you can tell the contrast of the texture better betw suede and leather. I saw them in real life and they felt like butter on your hands! 

For conservative me, think I'll gun for the black! For once in my life, wish my legs are much much longer!


----------



## Maland

Isabelfan said:


> Hi Maland, I totally would love to see some mod shots! The Manly's are SO lovely. Good choice. Are yours black? Think they are slightly smaller to fit than the Mony's. Is that correct?
> 
> Think the Mony's are so cool too. Anthracite would pop a little more but very very nice as you can tell the contrast of the texture better betw suede and leather. I saw them in real life and they felt like butter on your hands!
> 
> For conservative me, think I'll gun for the black! For once in my life, wish my legs are much much longer!


 
My Manlys are black, so if I should go for the Monys as well, they should be anthracite - still just a thought, though, as I ought to buy more practical winter boots instead of - always - buying the more fun 'stuff'.. As to the fit, the Manlys run rather small, so I went a size up (from 36 to 37) and they still have a tight fit, whereas the Monys are true to size (I would go for my 'usual' size, size 36). Tried both of them on before finally deciding on the Manlys. Will post mod pics soon .. Let me know if/when you get the Monys..


----------



## Isabelfan

Maland said:


> My Manlys are black, so if I should go for the Monys as well, they should be anthracite - still just a thought, though, as I ought to buy more practical winter boots instead of - always - buying the more fun 'stuff'.. As to the fit, the Manlys run rather small, so I went a size up (from 36 to 37) and they still have a tight fit, whereas the Monys are true to size (I would go for my 'usual' size, size 36). Tried both of them on before finally deciding on the Manlys. Will post mod pics soon .. Let me know if/when you get the Monys..



I sure will let you know once I exchanged monies for my monys! Haha! Yes can't wait to see your manlys. Yes anthracite would be my choice if I can afford two pairs of fun stuff too!


----------



## chacci1

Hi Ladies----I know there have been some questions around the Manly fringe boots.  I have them in the knee version and I found that they fit TTS for me.  I am typically a size 37 and I purchased a size 37.  Now, I need some help from each of you!  I currently have both the white version and the black suede version.  I can't keep them both.  Help...which do you think is the better keep????  Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

can anyone recommend a good "look a like" version of the dickers? thanks


----------



## Coreena

chacci1 said:


> Hi Ladies----I know there have been some questions around the Manly fringe boots.  I have them in the knee version and I found that they fit TTS for me.  I am typically a size 37 and I purchased a size 37.  Now, I need some help from each of you!  I currently have both the white version and the black suede version.  I can't keep them both.  Help...which do you think is the better keep????  Thanks for your opinions!!


If I had to choose I would keep the black, black is classic  and the manly in black would rock with a pair of black leather leggings ^^


----------



## FancyPants

chacci1 said:


> Hi Ladies----I know there have been some questions around the Manly fringe boots.  I have them in the knee version and I found that they fit TTS for me.  I am typically a size 37 and I purchased a size 37.  Now, I need some help from each of you!  I currently have both the white version and the black suede version.  I can't keep them both.  Help...which do you think is the better keep????  Thanks for your opinions!!



Oh you lucky gal! I would keep the black version, the white ones are not going to be white for very long. Also I think they can be harder to pair with a fall wardrobe(i.e. Darker colors) But can you pleaaaase post some modeling pics with whatever boots you decide to keep. And one question for you.. Are the comfy?


----------



## am2022

i have this dupe for rainy days:  Joie Roman boot in miel/ honey

then marant for my black and taupe for non rainy days.. hope this helps!




luvmy3girls said:


> can anyone recommend a good "look a like" version of the dickers? thanks


----------



## kat99

black Dicker boots from my blog - love them, they are soo comfy!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks..I will check it out


----------



## fawnzilla

Hi dicker fans 
Call me crazy but is there any of you who find the dickers *not *the most comfortable boots?
I have no problems with my feet usually, but after 2/3 hours they hurt me on the sole of the feet and I just want to take them off.
I bought them cause their style is amazing and I read here on and on that they were the most comfy boots *ever*.
They fit me perfectly by the way. Sad sad feet


----------



## fawnzilla

kat99 said:


> black Dicker boots from my blog - love them, they are soo comfy!!



They look great on you ! (went to your blog )


----------



## j0yc3

fawnzilla said:


> Hi dicker fans
> Call me crazy but is there any of you who find the dickers *not *the most comfortable boots?
> I have no problems with my feet usually, but after 2/3 hours they hurt me on the sole of the feet and I just want to take them off.
> I bought them cause their style is amazing and I read here on and on that they were the most comfy boots *ever*.
> They fit me perfectly by the way. Sad sad feet


 

Oh no 
I guess this is one of the reasons I picked dixie over the dickers. maybe the shorter heels like the dixie is better?


----------



## fawnzilla

j0yc3 said:


> Oh no
> I guess this is one of the reasons I picked dixie over the dickers. maybe the shorter heels like the dixie is better?



Maybe you're right, the heels must push my feet forward at some point 
Are the Dixies true to size *j0yc3* ?


----------



## fawnzilla

And I'm no stranger to heels usually too. Weird... and so disappointed...


----------



## chloe231

fawnzilla said:


> And I'm no stranger to heels usually too. Weird... and so disappointed...


 
you may want to try putting in one of those cushiony insoles and see if that helps, there is not a ton of padding in the dicker boots so maybe the front of your foot is hitting the ground too hard?


----------



## Isabelfan

chacci1 said:


> Hi Ladies----I know there have been some questions around the Manly fringe boots.  I have them in the knee version and I found that they fit TTS for me.  I am typically a size 37 and I purchased a size 37.  Now, I need some help from each of you!  I currently have both the white version and the black suede version.  I can't keep them both.  Help...which do you think is the better keep????  Thanks for your opinions!!



I like black! They are more versatile and definitely gives more mileage as they keep better. There's a certain zing to them. But then this is coming from someone who has lotsa black in my cupboard.


----------



## -blank

fawnzilla said:


> Hi dicker fans
> Call me crazy but is there any of you who find the dickers *not *the most comfortable boots?
> I have no problems with my feet usually, but after 2/3 hours they hurt me on the sole of the feet and I just want to take them off.
> I bought them cause their style is amazing and I read here on and on that they were the most comfy boots *ever*.
> They fit me perfectly by the way. Sad sad feet



You're not alone ! Mine hurts me on the sole & at the side 
At the side maybe because my feet is wide but never mind..
It wasn't as comfy as I expected it to be..


----------



## Isabelfan

kat99 said:


> black Dicker boots from my blog - love them, they are soo comfy!!



Wow! They never fail to impress me... And so comfy!


----------



## addicted ali

so good to see some fellow Kiwis here! I myself love KW too! Wasn't Perfect Day just... Perfect Birkingal?! 

I'm searching for my IM boots after years and years of abusing my legs with 4"+ heels... bit late to the game... but better late than never! 



birkingal said:


> I agree with you regarding buying shoes online. I only tend to do so IF I've worn the same design/brand for years or I'm really familiar with a specific brand. Ack, too bad Adorno didn't have any Dicker boots when I was there a few months back   Hmm....so you had to size down? For others, they had to size up. I guess it's better I try them before buying. Right...back to the drawing board. Guess, it's time for me to check out a brick and mortar store just to be sure.
> 
> I'm a lazy shopper so I tend to stick to the labels that work for me. I've worn *Karen Walker for a decade* and even wore one of her evening dresses which I made minor alteration as my wedding gown. I dropped a small fortune at her store earlier in the year only to find out that most of the items were on sale a few weeks later ush:
> 
> Love the city as my family's there but I love having the rest of Europe practically on my doorstep. I hope my family's not reading this :wondering  but I think I'll be ready to return somewhere within Australasia when I've done enough traveling. Whenever that's going to be......


----------



## chacci1

FancyPants said:


> Oh you lucky gal! I would keep the black version, the white ones are not going to be white for very long. Also I think they can be harder to pair with a fall wardrobe(i.e. Darker colors) But can you pleaaaase post some modeling pics with whatever boots you decide to keep. And one question for you.. Are the comfy?



Thank you for your help!!!  I think I am going to stick with the black. And yes, they are extremely comfy!  The wedge heel is a perfect height and the suede is sook soft and scrumptious!!!  I will get some modeling pics up for you as soon as I get a chnce!



Coreena said:


> If I had to choose I would keep the black, black is classic  and the manly in black would rock with a pair of black leather leggings ^^



Thank you!!  You all confirmed what I was thinking too. As nice as the white is, I do think it is very limited in what I can wear them with 


Isabelfan said:


> I like black! They are more versatile and definitely gives more mileage as they keep better. There's a certain zing to them. But then this is coming from someone who has lotsa black in my cupboard.


----------



## fawnzilla

chloe231 said:


> you may want to try putting in one of those cushiony insoles and see if that helps, there is not a ton of padding in the dicker boots so maybe the front of your foot is hitting the ground too hard?



You're right chloe231 , I'm gonna try this last option.


----------



## fawnzilla

-blank said:


> You're not alone ! Mine hurts me on the sole & at the side
> At the side maybe because my feet is wide but never mind..
> It wasn't as comfy as I expected it to be..



I'm totally with you on that one ! I don't have wide feet but it hurts also at the side, damn it


----------



## Petite1010

KristyDarling said:


> I'm here to answer my own question, now that I have finally purchased these boots.  I finally tried a pair on (black) in my regular size and they actually do "give" to accommodate wider feet. They're 4" high but somehow still fairly comfortable!
> 
> 2 observations:
> * they look SO much cooler scrunched down rather than pulled up.
> * From a little further away they look like suede and not canvas....which means, after I scotch-guard them, I can wear them year-round!
> 
> I love these boots!!!!


Hi KristyDarling, I can't take Franklin's in black out of my head, seeing them on Ebay, each time thinking to buy... Would you please post mod pics, so I could finally decide do I need them in my life...


----------



## KristyDarling

Petite1010 said:


> Hi KristyDarling, I can't take Franklin's in black out of my head, seeing them on Ebay, each time thinking to buy... Would you please post mod pics, so I could finally decide do I need them in my life...



Yes the black Franklins totally ROCK! Mod pics have been long overdue from me....so ashamed...I think I owe like a gazillion photos to various ladies on the Wardrobe/IM thread! :shame: I will try my best. It's just that I have so little time, with my 100-hour workweek. (I'm literally chained to my laptop 7 days a week...I'm working right now on a beautiful Saturday afternoon while my husband and kids are out having fun) Gotta get the necessary lighting, which usually means mid-day while I'm hard at work, and the solid 5 minutes (at least) to get dressed properly for the shot. Oy vay! I'll try!


----------



## AriB

girlfrommoscow said:


> I am curious does anyone owns Isabel Marant fring boots? They are very pricey but i cannot find them anywhere to try on before purchasing, any info on canadian locations of isabel marant


Go a 1/2 size up if your 61/2 go with 7 and so on ... They are amazing get them !


----------



## Petite1010

KristyDarling said:


> Yes the black Franklins totally ROCK! Mod pics have been long overdue from me....so ashamed...I think I owe like a gazillion photos to various ladies on the Wardrobe/IM thread! :shame: I will try my best. It's just that I have so little time, with my 100-hour workweek. (I'm literally chained to my laptop 7 days a week...I'm working right now on a beautiful Saturday afternoon while my husband and kids are out having fun) Gotta get the necessary lighting, which usually means mid-day while I'm hard at work, and the solid 5 minutes (at least) to get dressed properly for the shot. Oy vay! I'll try!


THANK YOU!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birkingal

addicted ali said:


> so good to see some fellow Kiwis here! I myself love KW too! Wasn't Perfect Day just... Perfect Birkingal?!
> 
> I'm searching for my IM boots after years and years of abusing my legs with 4"+ heels... bit late to the game... but better late than never!



*addicted ali*, a big wave to a fellow Kiwi! KW has a different collection for the Northern Hemisphere but I prefer the selection she does for NZ and Australia. My only consolation is I can order from her website now. Yay!

Yes, the IM boots are great. I have a similar version custom made for my small feet because IM sizes start from 36. The heels are comfortable for walking which is saying a lot seeing that I don't wear heels at all.


----------



## addicted ali

LOL, I myself prefer the Northern Hemisphere... always ... guess it just goes to show that we all want what we can't have! How long have you been living in the UK now? Yes the online shop does make things easier doesn't it? It's still a shame however though that not everything is on there, and stock is always different, so even if something is sold out it always pays to check with the stores... I don't know how I'm gona cope if I ever move overseas! Do you come back often?

gosh better stop this otherwise it'll turn into a KW thread!

yes hopefully I can find some IM boots... wow, you must have really small feet! A friend of mine is a size 35 and she always has trouble finding shoes! 

Custom made is good though, at least that way you get it exactly how you want it! you must post pics for us all to see! 



birkingal said:


> *addicted ali*, a big wave to a fellow Kiwi! KW has a different collection for the Northern Hemisphere but I prefer the selection she does for NZ and Australia. My only consolation is I can order from her website now. Yay!
> 
> Yes, the IM boots are great. I have a similar version custom made for my small feet because IM sizes start from 36. The heels are comfortable for walking which is saying a lot seeing that I don't wear heels at all.


----------



## birkingal

addicted ali said:


> LOL, I myself prefer the Northern Hemisphere... always ... guess it just goes to show that we all want what we can't have! How long have you been living in the UK now? Yes the online shop does make things easier doesn't it? It's still a shame however though that not everything is on there, and stock is always different, so even if something is sold out it always pays to check with the stores... I don't know how I'm gona cope if I ever move overseas! Do you come back often?
> 
> gosh better stop this otherwise it'll turn into a KW thread!
> 
> yes hopefully I can find some IM boots... wow, you must have really small feet! A friend of mine is a size 35 and she always has trouble finding shoes!
> 
> Custom made is good though, at least that way you get it exactly how you want it! you must post pics for us all to see!




I used to live a few minutes' walk from a KW store and I was spoiled rotten. I can't complain. Shopping is FAB here! I've been here for 3.5 years but have only been back once. I've got size 34 feet. Yup. In fact, my friend's 8 year old can wear my shoes. I call my IM boots the IM wannabe. I've taken quite a few photos on my blog so take a peek there. I don't want to offend anyone on this thread as it's not IM.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kate Walsh again.


----------



## lefashiongirl

jettsett said:


> ladies - quick question for those that purchased IM dickers THIS season:  are they running true to size?  reason i ask is last season, i bought IM dickers in taupe and they were true to size.  this was after that whole debacle of the dickers running small to size in previous seasons.  anyway, THIS season (fall 2011), i have heard that they are running LARGE to size.
> 
> so basically, here is my dilemma.  last season, i bought the dickers in taupe size 39.  i am a true US 8.5/9.  the 39's fit like a glove...PERFECT.  now, THIS season, i bought them online in black size 39 again assuming that they would fit the same as last season.  should i have gotten a 38 instead?  unfortunately i haven't received them yet so this is where i need feedback from you ladies!!
> 
> i am so confused with her sizing.  one season, they ran small to size.  the next season, TTS.  then this season, large to size!  what is THE DEAL?????



i'm having the same dilemma - i am usually a size 8-8.5. tried the dixie's on at barneys a month ago but hey only had two sizes - 37 and 41. 41 was an obvious no, but 37 was only a tad snug (i was kind of surprised). I am assuming the boots at barneys were the 2011 ones, and they left me thinking i need a size 38 boot not a 39. did you get your boots and if so how was the fit?


----------



## tonkamama

Do you ladies know the exact name of *Isabel Marant mony boots WITHOUT the fringe* and does IM make this style every year?  If not what year was it came out, was it last year??

TIA


----------



## am2022

tonka, is it the one that has suede in front and leather at the back?

the low version is called amely and the high boot version was the aniela.

it was just for one season.
the above boots are wedged heel... it also came in heeled version but i don't know their exact names.. good luck!



tonkamama said:


> Do you ladies know the exact name of *Isabel Marant mony boots WITHOUT the fringe* and does IM make this style every year?  If not what year was it came out, was it last year??
> 
> TIA


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> tonka, is it the one that has suede in front and leather at the back?
> 
> the low version is called amely and the high boot version was the aniela.
> 
> it was just for one season.
> the above boots are wedged heel... it also came in heeled version but i don't know their exact names.. good luck!


*amacasa ~* thank you so much, I just bought a pair of black 2tons (suede & leather) high boots.  I just checked the box and I did find "aniela" on the label . It is a bit tall for me, but I find them very comfortable.  I am super happy today!!


----------



## am2022

love love the anielas tonka!!! congrats!!!

i have the lower amely... but wouldn't mind the aniela!!!



tonkamama said:


> *amacasa ~* thank you so much, I just bought a pair of black 2tons (suede & leather) high boots. I just checked the box and I did find "aniela" on the label . It is a bit tall for me, but I find them very comfortable. I am super happy today!!


----------



## Syma

Just wanted to report that I just received my black dickers and my feet are 9.75" long and the 39 Fit me perfectly. This is for anyone confused about the sizing. Btw I am also a Uk size 6 and take a 40 in lanvins.


----------



## jettsett

lefashiongirl said:


> i'm having the same dilemma - i am usually a size 8-8.5. tried the dixie's on at barneys a month ago but hey only had two sizes - 37 and 41. 41 was an obvious no, but 37 was only a tad snug (i was kind of surprised). I am assuming the boots at barneys were the 2011 ones, and they left me thinking i need a size 38 boot not a 39. did you get your boots and if so how was the fit?



haven't gotten them yet.  i won't be in the california until november and my BFF is holding them for me.  i shall report back as soon as i can try them on.  however, this is my second pair of dickers from the 2011 season.  first pair (which i've already worn a million times) fit me perfect.  they are an EU39.  and just for reference, i wear a US9, a 39.5 or 40 in lanvin ballerinas, a 38.5 in fiorentini+baker eternity boots...well, pretty much a solid US9/EU39.  sometimes (very rarely and depending where the shoes are made), i am an EU40.

hope that helps!


----------



## lefashiongirl

Syma said:


> Just wanted to report that I just received my black dickers and my feet are 9.75" long and the 39 Fit me perfectly. This is for anyone confused about the sizing. Btw I am also a Uk size 6 and take a 40 in lanvins.




hmmm my feet are 39.5" long (tip of big toe to heel). I can't imagine 0.25 inches makes the difference in one size? I have fairly narrow feet as well.


----------



## lefashiongirl

jettsett said:


> haven't gotten them yet.  i won't be in the california until november and my BFF is holding them for me.  i shall report back as soon as i can try them on.  however, this is my second pair of dickers from the 2011 season.  first pair (which i've already worn a million times) fit me perfect.  they are an EU39.  and just for reference, i wear a US9, a 39.5 or 40 in lanvin ballerinas, a 38.5 in fiorentini+baker eternity boots...well, pretty much a solid US9/EU39.  sometimes (very rarely and depending where the shoes are made), i am an EU40.
> 
> hope that helps!



yes please do! I'm thinking my best bet is to wait and actually try on a 38 and 39 when the new supply comes in. I was really just guessing that the 38 would fit based on the 37's level of snugness. I'll have to check the sizing of my F&B boots - that my be my decision maker.


----------



## jettsett

lefashiongirl said:


> yes please do! I'm thinking my best bet is to wait and actually try on a 38 and 39 when the new supply comes in. I was really just guessing that the 38 would fit based on the 37's level of snugness. I'll have to check the sizing of my F&B boots - that my be my decision maker.



i think a 39 is going to be too big for you.  i have two girlfriends who are both US7.5 and they both got the dickers in the EU37.  considering you're a US8-8.5, my guess is that you're going to be an EU38 in the dickers.  and these boots stretch quite a bit.  i've worn my taupe dickers (39) several times and in the morning, when i put them on, they are quite loose.  but by the afternoon, my feet have swollen up and fill them out.

if you're thinking about ordering online without trying them on, you're pretty safe in ordering a 38.  a 39 would DEFINITELY be too big.


----------



## drati

*birkingal*, I am happy to hear you discovered a version of the Dicker boot that works for your feet. I so understand your frustration -- just on the other end of the spectrum. My feet are too long for most designer and/or funky shoes, it's intensely frustrating. 

Here are a couple of pics of my cognac Dixie boot. They are actually a little lighter and brighter IRL, the light wasn't good when I took the pictures.


----------



## lefashiongirl

jettsett said:


> i think a 39 is going to be too big for you.  i have two girlfriends who are both US7.5 and they both got the dickers in the EU37.  considering you're a US8-8.5, my guess is that you're going to be an EU38 in the dickers.  and these boots stretch quite a bit.  i've worn my taupe dickers (39) several times and in the morning, when i put them on, they are quite loose.  but by the afternoon, my feet have swollen up and fill them out.
> 
> if you're thinking about ordering online without trying them on, you're pretty safe in ordering a 38.  a 39 would DEFINITELY be too big.



thanks jettsett! I just checked my F&B boots (i think they are the ella, can't remember the style though) and they are size 38 and fit perfect. I will go with the size 38 for the dickers...now just need to find them!  to ebay i go


----------



## lefashiongirl

drati said:


> *birkingal*, I am happy to hear you discovered a version of the Dicker boot that works for your feet. I so understand your frustration -- just on the other end of the spectrum. My feet are too long for most designer and/or funky shoes, it's intensely frustrating.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my cognac Dixie boot. They are actually a little lighter and brighter IRL, the light wasn't good when I took the pictures.



drati they are so cute! I prefer the cognac to the taupe. where did you end up finding them? i've seen loads on ebay but they are all so marked up


----------



## drati

lefashiongirl said:


> drati they are so cute! I prefer the cognac to the taupe. where did you end up finding them? i've seen loads on ebay but they are all so marked up



Thanks *lefashiongirl*. Cognac is a bit more resilient than taupe and quite versatile, even for someone like me who wears practically no brown. I found them in a local shop here, priced below the retail price charged in the US. Definitely worth the money, I get so much wear out of my IM boots.


----------



## lefashiongirl

drati said:


> Thanks *lefashiongirl*. Cognac is a bit more resilient than taupe and quite versatile, even for someone like me who wears practically no brown. I found them in a local shop here, priced below the retail price charged in the US. Definitely worth the money, I get so much wear out of my IM boots.




yeah i was thinking the color was more versatile - and I don't wear much brown either, but I think the look gorgeous with black, grey and brights. 

Which shop did you find them in? is it outside of the US? If in the US I wonder if they ship to other states?


----------



## drati

lefashiongirl said:


> yeah i was thinking the color was more versatile - and I don't wear much brown either, but I think the look gorgeous with black, grey and brights.
> 
> Which shop did you find them in? is it outside of the US? If in the US I wonder if they ship to other states?



I'm in New Zealand. Happy to pm you if you'd like to know where to buy them here.


----------



## lefashiongirl

drati said:


> I'm in New Zealand. Happy to pm you if you'd like to know where to buy them here.



yes please!


----------



## cocoyu

Hi, I saw that most of the pictures posted here are wearing dickers with casual clothes. Does anyone here match your dickers with more formal/work-style skirt or pants?  I am thinking if black suede dickers can be matched with work clothes...


----------



## am2022

hi... i do match my dickers with work clothes.. and try to balance it out with a long vest..
really works.. its usually my black dickers that i wear to work rather than my taupe which i feel is more casual.
HTH!



cocoyu said:


> Hi, I saw that most of the pictures posted here are wearing dickers with casual clothes. Does anyone here match your dickers with more formal/work-style skirt or pants?  I am thinking if black suede dickers can be matched with work clothes...


----------



## cocoyu

hi amacasa. That sounds nice! Dickers are far more comfy than heels....  Especially in winter, it's really hard to find a pair of shoes which are warm, comfy and look nice..


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, black dickers really look good with tights and a skirt.



cocoyu said:


> hi amacasa. That sounds nice! Dickers are far more comfy than heels.... Especially in winter, it's really hard to find a pair of shoes which are warm, comfy and look nice..


----------



## drati

Dickers look good with skirts and tights too, for more formal/work dressing.


----------



## sammie225

Hi everyone  
I need your opinions 
In an outlet store i saw these isabel marant boots in black with a blue chain around the ankle.I think they are named Franklin.
They were reduced from 810 to 160 euro and there was a pair left in my size 
The SA put them aside for me until monday,because i wanted to ask you guys first if they are a good investment 
What do you think?


----------



## juneping

sammie225 said:


> Hi everyone
> I need your opinions
> In an outlet store i saw these isabel marant boots in black with a blue chain around the ankle.I think they are named Franklin.
> They were reduced from 810 to 160 euro and there was a pair left in my size
> The SA put them aside for me until monday,because i wanted to ask you guys first if they are a good investment
> What do you think?



i think they are good investment pieces. i got the dana and love them very much. this pair is suede which is even better.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Yesterday at the Rue Jacob boutique...

I went in, and a lovely SA came up to me straight away asking if I was looking for anything particular ( at first we spoke in french, then I ran out of words and started in english, thank god haha. ) I said, ankle boots, then asked about the dickers, dixies, and the new chelsea style. She apologised and told me they had sold out of all! Except for the new chelsea style in calf skin thats pointy, which really is not for me. At this point I was probably looking very depressed that they didn't have any! But then, she said she would go check out back. And came back with a box. THEY WERE IN MY SIZE! At this point I was so happy..

But what was it she brought out?I'll post pictures when I'm back (don't want to leave!  )

Also in Paris I'm absolutely loving Claudie Pierlot. I found the sweetest coat, hopefully will go pick it up tomorrow. Love Paris!


----------



## lefashiongirl

sammie225 said:


> Hi everyone
> I need your opinions
> In an outlet store i saw these isabel marant boots in black with a blue chain around the ankle.I think they are named Franklin.
> They were reduced from 810 to 160 euro and there was a pair left in my size
> The SA put them aside for me until monday,because i wanted to ask you guys first if they are a good investment
> What do you think?


I wouldn't get that particular style. this particular style just seems  very trendy and right now. the one good thing is IM shoes seem to hold  their value if well-taken care of, so you could always sell later on  ebay


----------



## sammie225

Thank you for the reply 
I'm gonna go and check them out again today,because it would be a real bargain as i saw that they are still selling for 600-700&#8364; on ebay


----------



## flower71

sammie225 said:


> Hi everyone
> I need your opinions
> In an outlet store i saw these isabel marant boots in black with a blue chain around the ankle.I think they are named Franklin.
> They were reduced from 810 to 160 euro and there was a pair left in my size
> The SA put them aside for me until monday,because i wanted to ask you guys first if they are a good investment
> What do you think?


LUCKY YOU! I'd grab a pair, and that price is unbelievable! Hope you get them, you have to show a pic when  you get them...


----------



## am2022

Get them without batting an eyelash !
The beading is completely removable and you then have a plain black boot that's equally awesome!!!
Post pics !!!


QUOTE=sammie225;20195210]Hi everyone  
I need your opinions 
In an outlet store i saw these isabel marant boots in black with a blue chain around the ankle.I think they are named Franklin.
They were reduced from 810 to 160 euro and there was a pair left in my size 
The SA put them aside for me until monday,because i wanted to ask you guys first if they are a good investment 
What do you think?





[/QUOTE]


----------



## drati

Amazing price, you should grab them.


----------



## chloe231

I would definitely grab them, especially at that amazing price!!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

check out my blog to see what boots i got  modelling pictures will be up there tomorrow.


----------



## svnyc

drati said:


> Congratulations, they look gorgeous. I love this colour. Please post some modeling pics.


So happy for you - I also LOVE the anthracite and have been hoping a pair turn up in 38 or 39! Lucky you!


----------



## drati

Miss.Cherie said:


> check out my blog to see what boots i got  modelling pictures will be up there tomorrow.



Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures -- I don't think anybody else here has the delwar. What is the sizing like?


----------



## chloe231

Congrats! Those are beautiful in Cognac


----------



## Julide

BTW does anyone know when more Dixies will come in? I know that they are sold out but would love a couple pairs...


----------



## Miss.Cherie

drati said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures -- I don't think anybody else here has the delwar. What is the sizing like?



I'm just under a uk 5, and I got these in a 38 (5). At the moment they are a little tight, but my SA said after a few wears they stretch to my feet a bit.

The soles are very thin also, so if you want them to last get them resoled on the front


----------



## drati

Thanks. Yes, I had my Dickers resoled. Definitely worth doing, also for protection from the wet. 

Do you know how the Delwar compares to the Dicker or Dixie in terms of fit?

Please post pics soon, I'd love to see these boots in action.


----------



## drati

cognac Dixies again. So comfortable.


----------



## drati

And some comparisons between the Dixie and the Dicker. 

I love the shape and look of the Dicker a little more but am finding that I wear the Dixie a lot. The lower and wider heel is very comfortable and nicely casual. I am also quite tall and sometimes it's more appropriate to not tower over everyone.  It's amazing how much difference a couple of cms make.


----------



## Julide

I love my Dixies!! I have walked around Paris in them for days now and feel great! I need more colours


----------



## drati

What colour are yours *Julide*?


----------



## tsc

Does anybody know where I can get a pair of the Dickers? Or have I missed the boat!


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> And some comparisons between the Dixie and the Dicker.
> 
> I love the shape and look of the Dicker a little more but am finding that I wear the Dixie a lot. The lower and wider heel is very comfortable and nicely casual. I am also quite tall and sometimes it's more appropriate to not tower over everyone.  It's amazing how much difference a couple of cms make.


Love both styles on you *D*, the dixies look cool on you. Love cognac.


----------



## delmilano

sammie225 said:


> Hi everyone
> I need your opinions
> In an outlet store i saw these isabel marant boots in black with a blue chain around the ankle.I think they are named Franklin.
> They were reduced from 810 to 160 euro and there was a pair left in my size
> The SA put them aside for me until monday,because i wanted to ask you guys first if they are a good investment
> What do you think?



Grab them! They are beautiful and at a great price, it's a great opportunity to own those beautiful boots. If you can walk with high heels, i say YES!!!


----------



## Julide

drati said:


> What colour are yours *Julide*?



Chocolate? Dark brown suede. I think that the name of them! I would love Taupe and Black and Cognac...my list is long.:shame:


----------



## am2022

congrats on the dixies ladies... i might try one soon as im tired of buying online and shipping back when it comes to shoes!!!


----------



## drati

delmilano said:


> Love both styles on you *D*, the dixies look cool on you. Love cognac.



Thanks my friend. I just love these boots, am living in them practically at the moment.


----------



## flower71

drati said:


> Thanks my friend. I just love these boots, am living in them practically at the moment.


*drati*, Just like me and my dickers, they're my fave boots and although I have (too) many shoes, I just grab them without wondering if my feet or back will ache after a few hours standing up.


----------



## kat99

Does anyone know if stores in the US (netaporter, barneys, etc) are planning on restocking Dickers for the holidays? Now I want a taupe or chestnut pair..


----------



## am2022

Once spring summer comes in which is around December then they should have the lighter colored dickers.
Don't forget other small boutiques as well like Stuart and wright, edinmanor, creatures of comfort, nidas and Metier in San Francisco and so many other ones. There was a list of marant stockists posted on the marant wardrobe thread
Hth!!!

QUOTE=kat99;20252051]Does anyone know if stores in the US (netaporter, barneys, etc) are planning on restocking Dickers for the holidays? Now I want a taupe or chestnut pair..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Julide

kat99 said:


> Does anyone know if stores in the US (netaporter, barneys, etc) are planning on restocking Dickers for the holidays? Now I want a taupe or chestnut pair..



Chesnut? I want to know what colour that is!!Dangerous thing IM...


----------



## kat99

amacasa said:


> Once spring summer comes in which is around December then they should have the lighter colored dickers.
> Don't forget other small boutiques as well like Stuart and wright, edinmanor, creatures of comfort, nidas and Metier in San Francisco and so many other ones. There was a list of marant stockists posted on the marant wardrobe thread
> Hth!!!
> 
> QUOTE=kat99;20252051]Does anyone know if stores in the US (netaporter, barneys, etc) are planning on restocking Dickers for the holidays? Now I want a taupe or chestnut pair..


[/QUOTE]

Thank you! That's a fabulous idea..



Julide said:


> Chesnut? I want to know what colour that is!!Dangerous thing IM...



Yes! It's the "miel" color - so pretty!


----------



## Julide

Thank you *Kat*!
I wonder what colours the becket and dixie will be in for this spring/summer? Any ideas?


----------



## Brigitte031

I think there are a few photos of the Spring bekket colors floating around. I know in the IM clothes thread there were some pics.


----------



## Julide

^*Brigitte*


----------



## Brigitte031

Okay dug through the thread and here's a link to the Spring colors!! 

Find Me A Muse


----------



## Julide

Brigitte031 said:


> Okay dug through the thread and here's a link to the Spring colors!!
> 
> Find Me A Muse



You are so kind!!*Brigitte* thank you for posting this!!


----------



## Brigitte031

As much as I think no pair of sneakers are worth the money Marant is charging for hers... I am loving the neutral pair!! Argh... so conflicting lol!


----------



## LuxChic

Brigitte031 said:


> Okay dug through the thread and here's a link to the Spring colors!!
> 
> Find Me A Muse



These r just awesome!! how much do they retail for?


----------



## Brigitte031

LuxChic said:


> These r just awesome!! how much do they retail for?



$725 

As much as I would love a pair, it's hard to swallow as the only pair of sneakers I wear are Converse... child size, which cost less than the adult size haha. XD


----------



## LuxChic

yeah, definitely would need to stick with a dark color for longevity


----------



## mandicakes

Julide said:


> You are so kind!!*Brigitte* thank you for posting this!!


 
Hi Brigitte031. Thanks for the link to my blog.  Sorry ladies... I normally post under the Isabel Marant clothing thread since I'm obsessed with her clothes/shoes.

Heads up... Netaporter will be getting in two different rainbow colour combinations of the high-tops (the Bekkets re-done) and they are also getting the white leather/suede lowers sneakers (re-make of the Betty's).   Enjoy


----------



## Julide

mandicakes said:


> Hi Brigitte031. Thanks for the link to my blog.  Sorry ladies... I normally post under the Isabel Marant clothing thread since I'm obsessed with her clothes/shoes.
> 
> Heads up... Netaporter will be getting in two different rainbow colour combinations of the high-tops (the Bekkets re-done) and they are also getting the white leather/suede lowers sneakers (re-make of the Betty's).   Enjoy



Thanks *Mandicakes*!! Would you happen to know when the Dixies will come out and in what colours?


----------



## mandicakes

Julide said:


> Thanks *Mandicakes*!! Would you happen to know when the Dixies will come out and in what colours?


 
I don't know the exact dates sorry for the Dickers but have been given these dates (estimates) for the three collections.  Etoile start drop 15 November, Pre-collection 31 November, RTW mainline collection mid January. Each collection has about a 3 month window for the drop so pieces will come out at different times from the commencement date, over 3 months. These dates I was given by a store so shouldn't be too far out.

I know the sneakers are in the pre-collection so shouldn't be far off.

I've heard the Dickers are coming out in navy, light grey and camel.  Might be other colours too I'm not sure. These are the colours that I know of 

Oops!  Just read you said 'Dixies'. Sorry not sure of those, just the 'Dicker' boots


----------



## Brigitte031

Thanks for all the info Mandicakes! My goodness... that's so soon! Now I'm just bursting with excitement to see all the new items in Etoile and in Pre-collection.  Have you heard who might be getting these?


----------



## am2022

Navy and light grey dickers!!!! 
I am in trouble!!!!




mandicakes said:


> I don't know the exact dates sorry for the Dickers but have been given these dates (estimates) for the three collections.  Etoile start drop 15 November, Pre-collection 31 November, RTW mainline collection mid January. Each collection has about a 3 month window for the drop so pieces will come out at different times from the commencement date, over 3 months. These dates I was given by a store so shouldn't be too far out.
> 
> I know the sneakers are in the pre-collection so shouldn't be far off.
> 
> I've heard the Dickers are coming out in navy, light grey and camel.  Might be other colours too I'm not sure. These are the colours that I know of
> 
> Oops!  Just read you said 'Dixies'. Sorry not sure of those, just the 'Dicker' boots


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> I don't know the exact dates sorry for the Dickers but have been given these dates (estimates) for the three collections.  Etoile start drop 15 November, Pre-collection 31 November, RTW mainline collection mid January. Each collection has about a 3 month window for the drop so pieces will come out at different times from the commencement date, over 3 months. These dates I was given by a store so shouldn't be too far out.
> 
> I know the sneakers are in the pre-collection so shouldn't be far off.
> 
> *I've heard the Dickers are coming out in navy, light grey and camel.  Might be other colours too I'm not sure. These are the colours that I know of
> *
> Oops!  Just read you said 'Dixies'. Sorry not sure of those, just the 'Dicker' boots


Did they mention black at all??


----------



## Julide

mandicakes said:


> I don't know the exact dates sorry for the Dickers but have been given these dates (estimates) for the three collections.  Etoile start drop 15 November, Pre-collection 31 November, RTW mainline collection mid January. Each collection has about a 3 month window for the drop so pieces will come out at different times from the commencement date, over 3 months. These dates I was given by a store so shouldn't be too far out.
> 
> I know the sneakers are in the pre-collection so shouldn't be far off.
> 
> I've heard the Dickers are coming out in navy, light grey and camel.  Might be other colours too I'm not sure. These are the colours that I know of
> 
> Oops!  Just read you said 'Dixies'. Sorry not sure of those, just the 'Dicker' boots



*MandiCakes*You are making my wallet!! Navy, light grey and camel are my fav colours!! I hope that they come in the dixies! Wow!!!


----------



## mandicakes

Brigitte031 said:


> Thanks for all the info Mandicakes! My goodness... that's so soon! Now I'm just bursting with excitement to see all the new items in Etoile and in Pre-collection.  Have you heard who might be getting these?


 
I don't know of any stores yet that have ordered that particular colour way.  NAP is getting two different multi-coloured versions.  A couple of the stores I shop for haven't ordered that colourway.  I know that Meiter and also Nida normally get a lot of stock so you may be lucky there. Also Matches Fashion.  I'll let you know when I hear more. I'm off to the UK tomorrow for 2 months so will be in touch with some extra stores. Will post any details I get


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> Did they mention black at all??


 
I haven't heard anything about black but only been in touch with a handful of stores. Some stores didn't even order Dickers!


----------



## mandicakes

*Amacasa* you have the same taste as me. I'm sure the navy and light grey will be gorgeous!

*Juneping and Julide* I haven't heard anything about them coming in black or if they are doing the Dixies again, but I've only be in touch with a few stores. I haven't heard what NAP is getting in the Dickers either yet and I would say they would get them (you would think).  As soon as I hear anymore on the colours I will put up a post and where to get them 

Just a heads up... I'm off to the UK for 2 months so if I'm MIA from tPF for a bit (or don't reply to a question) that's why. If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly through my blog email. I answer them a lot faster. I'll post any new info I get on there too (or on tPF) as I get it   Not long now until the new collections :rockettes:


----------



## kat99

mandicakes said:


> I don't know the exact dates sorry for the Dickers but have been given these dates (estimates) for the three collections.  Etoile start drop 15 November, Pre-collection 31 November, RTW mainline collection mid January. Each collection has about a 3 month window for the drop so pieces will come out at different times from the commencement date, over 3 months. These dates I was given by a store so shouldn't be too far out.
> 
> I know the sneakers are in the pre-collection so shouldn't be far off.
> 
> I've heard the Dickers are coming out in navy, light grey and camel.  Might be other colours too I'm not sure. These are the colours that I know of
> 
> Oops!  Just read you said 'Dixies'. Sorry not sure of those, just the 'Dicker' boots




OMG - light grey and camel?? Ahh  Thank you for the info!


----------



## Julide

mandicakes said:


> *Amacasa* you have the same taste as me. I'm sure the navy and light grey will be gorgeous!
> 
> *Juneping and Julide* I haven't heard anything about them coming in black or if they are doing the Dixies again, but I've only be in touch with a few stores. I haven't heard what NAP is getting in the Dickers either yet and I would say they would get them (you would think).  As soon as I hear anymore on the colours I will put up a post and where to get them
> 
> Just a heads up... I'm off to the UK for 2 months so if I'm MIA from tPF for a bit (or don't reply to a question) that's why. If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly through my blog email. I answer them a lot faster. I'll post any new info I get on there too (or on tPF) as I get it   Not long now until the new collections :rockettes:



Thanks again *MandiCakes* for all the info! Have fun in the UK!


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> I haven't heard anything about black but only been in touch with a handful of stores. Some stores didn't even order Dickers!



 that's not a wise business planning.


----------



## lilx8n6el

Hi Ladies,

Need some advice on the manly boots.  Is the calf shaft pretty tight?  Sadly, I seem to have very muscular calves..and I can't barely get the minnetonka fringe boots over them, so my legs look stumpy.  I LOVE the manly boots and they *look* looser...can anyone that has them give some advice? 

Also, has anyone seen other boots that look similar to the manly?  I do love them, but I'm just not sure if the investment is worth it for boots that seem a bit trendy.  sigh!


----------



## Maland

Need some advice as to the sizing of the Beckett sneakers.. I tried them on in Paris last week and found that they are quite small to size - usually a size 36, but these appeared too small, so 37 were better.. However, not the color comb I was looking for, so still searching.. But now confused about the sizing - as there seems to be a difference btw the Becketts from this season and the previous.. At eBay, a size 36 is often described as normal to size, or maybe even large to size.. Pls, advice would be highly appreciated..


----------



## oatmella

Thanks for the info, mandicakes!  I wonder if taupe will still be around?  Navy and light grey sound nice, too!  I actually haven't worn my chocolate dicker boots yet, lol.  I'm not sure if they're the right color for me.


----------



## lilx8n6el

chacci1 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your help!!!  I think I am going to stick with the black. And yes, they are extremely comfy!  The wedge heel is a perfect height and the suede is sook soft and scrumptious!!!  I will get some modeling pics up for you as soon as I get a chnce!
> 
> Thank you!!  You all confirmed what I was thinking too. As nice as the white is, I do think it is very limited in what I can wear them with



Glad you got the black! I adore them. Are they comfy to walk around in all day? Is the calf pretty loose? I love the looser look, but sadly my athletic calves don't always
give me the same look. TIA!


----------



## lilx8n6el

juneping said:
			
		

> that's not a wise business planning.



I heard that the "black" for next season (at least in the Manly boot) would be a dark charcoal grey. Not a true black. Not sure if the Dickers fall under the same category.


----------



## svnyc

Dark charcoal grey sounds good to me! I have been looking for an anthracite pair - I hope they do the Dickers in that color.


----------



## sammie225

I already posted here a few weeks ago about the franklyn boots  
today I returned to this store and they still had them and even further down reduced( 80),so i just had to have em


----------



## Brigitte031

sammie225 said:


> I already posted here a few weeks ago about the franklyn boots
> today I returned to this store and they still had them and even further down reduced( 80),so i just had to have em



Wow Sammie those look aaaamazing on you!!  Can't believe you got them for such a steal. Wear them in good health and enjoy!


----------



## lilx8n6el

sammie225 said:
			
		

> I already posted here a few weeks ago about the franklyn boots
> today I returned to this store and they still had them and even further down reduced( 80&#128,so i just had to have em



What a STEAL!! They look lovely on you, great purchase


----------



## kat99

For those seeking another IM Dicker lookalike - I got these at Zara earlier, they are pretty nice and decently comfy - will update when I wear them around, sorry for the blurry photo which is from my Twitter


----------



## juneping

lilx8n6el said:


> I heard that the "black" for next season (at least in the Manly boot) would be a dark charcoal grey. Not a true black. Not sure if the Dickers fall under the same category.



did you mean they are remaking manly boots next fall/winter??


----------



## drati

Miss.Cherie said:


> check out my blog to see what boots i got  modelling pictures will be up there tomorrow.



still waiting for modelling pics -- please post some soon, I'd love to see these boots in action.


----------



## sammie225

i wanted to post mod pics of my franklin boots  so tadaaa


----------



## daisy chain

Hey ladies,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ab0e9eb5#ht_6638wt_1120

I found these on fleabay and they look questionable to me? The shape doesn't seem right and the detailing on the side doesn't either...unless they are an earlier style Dicker that I'm not familiar with...what do you all think?


----------



## juneping

daisy chain said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ab0e9eb5#ht_6638wt_1120
> 
> I found these on fleabay and they look questionable to me? The shape doesn't seem right and the detailing on the side doesn't either...unless they are an earlier style Dicker that I'm not familiar with...what do you all think?



could these be very old version of dicker?? they look legit to me but i want to hear what others have to say...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I think they look good for some reason the taupe just looks darker than mine.  Mine are from this season though.



daisy chain said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ab0e9eb5#ht_6638wt_1120
> 
> I found these on fleabay and they look questionable to me? The shape doesn't seem right and the detailing on the side doesn't either...unless they are an earlier style Dicker that I'm not familiar with...what do you all think?


----------



## Chanel 0407

You look so hot!!!!  Love your boots. 



sammie225 said:


> i wanted to post mod pics of my franklin boots  so tadaaa


----------



## oatmella

daisy chain said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ab0e9eb5#ht_6638wt_1120
> 
> I found these on fleabay and they look questionable to me? The shape doesn't seem right and the detailing on the side doesn't either...unless they are an earlier style Dicker that I'm not familiar with...what do you all think?



I don't know - they look a bit questionable - no side detailing.  Also, has Net-a-Porter been selling IM for that long?


----------



## tonkamama

daisy chain said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ab0e9eb5#ht_6638wt_1120
> 
> I found these on fleabay and they look questionable to me? The shape doesn't seem right and the detailing on the side doesn't either...unless they are an earlier style Dicker that I'm not familiar with...what do you all think?


Look way different than my Dickerson.... Pls look back few posts for styling. If seller said she got it for $615. That means she must purchased it recently, cus $615 is the new Dickerson pricing, then why everything is os off?  Please be careful and ask her to see the receipt.... evilBay has posted many fakes recently....


----------



## tonkamama

sammie225 said:


> i wanted to post mod pics of my franklin boots  so tadaaa


You look hot in these boots!


----------



## tonkamama

daisy chain said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43ab0e9eb5#ht_6638wt_1120
> 
> I found these on fleabay and they look questionable to me? The shape doesn't seem right and the detailing on the side doesn't either...unless they are an earlier style Dicker that I'm not familiar with...what do you all think?


Again the boots look like a combo of Dickers & Dixies! lol..... And I just checked... Both my Dickers & Dixies insoles don't show that big famous * (star) sign nest to "Isabel Marant"!

If it is indeed an older boots, then seller shouldn't stated retail $615! Cus back then it was a a lot cheaper! 

If you look at the mod pic from NAP on her posting, they are not the same style boots. 

HTH.... GL.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Again the boots look like a combo of Dickers & Dixies! lol..... And I just checked... Both my Dickers & Dixies insoles don't show that big famous * (star) sign nest to "Isabel Marant"!
> 
> If it is indeed an older boots, then seller shouldn't stated retail $615! Cus back then it was a a lot cheaper!
> 
> If you look at the mod pic from NAP on her posting, they are not the same style boots.
> 
> HTH.... GL.



i can't remember for sure....but i thought the old dickers were different from the current design...like the "v" at the front. but i am not an IM veteran so i can't be sure. 
personally i like the "v"....it's almost dec....so i'd wait for the next season's dickers....


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i can't remember for sure....but i thought the old dickers were different from the current design...like the "v" at the front. but i am not an IM veteran so i can't be sure.
> personally i like the "v"....it's almost dec....so i'd wait for the next season's dickers....


Yes I really want a black pairs!!  I was told they are coming out the dark grey ....  just cross fingers that Ms. Marant will not have a price increase!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Yes I really want a black pairs!!  I was told they are coming out the dark grey ....  just cross fingers that Ms. Marant will not have a price increase!!



oh great!! dark gray is my first choice...and black is just as good. i want the gray almost black like...but i can't do medium or light gray tho...


----------



## Julide

Hi ladies!!I just wanted to give some more info on the Dickers and Dixies. I was at IM NYC and found out that they are not making the Dixies again:cry:I am heartbroken I love mine!! Also the Dickers are coming in the colours that *Mandicakes* stated earlier. Cognac, Black and Anthracite. I did not ask about the Navy ones. However the sales girl did say that if I wanted a pair I should put my name on the waitlist. I think that if anyone is interested in getting a pair of Dickers in a specific colour I would give the IM store a call to put your name on the list. I hope this info helps!!


----------



## oatmella

I wonder why they aren't making Dixies again - they do seem pretty much sold out.  I wonder if Dickers will be available in taupe again?
I actually had my name on the list at the NYC IM store and they called me about the taupe dickers.  But they needed SO much info - a copy of my cc and drivers license - both front and back.  I'm sure they are very reputable, but I just don't feel comfortable sending all that info out there!


----------



## oatmella

So anyways - I still don't have my taupe dickers.  lol


----------



## Julide

oatmella said:


> I wonder why they aren't making Dixies again - they do seem pretty much sold out.  I wonder if Dickers will be available in taupe again?
> I actually had my name on the list at the NYC IM store and they called me about the taupe dickers.  But they needed SO much info - a copy of my cc and drivers license - both front and back.  I'm sure they are very reputable, but I just don't feel comfortable sending all that info out there!



Yes taupe too!! Sorry:shame:forgot that colour.


----------



## gbg

ohh no I was hoping to get the dickers in a lighter colour than taupe --> like miel or something, are you sure that they won't produce any more lighter colour for the summer season?

Matches will get in the boots below which I assume is the cognac colour, if anyone is interested. For me this colour is too dark and wintery. I am living in AUS so is wearing my boots more to dresses and skirts and really wants a lighter pair to alternate with my taupe ones. 

Maybe I have to try to buy them on ebay instead. However, I have heard that the 2011 season's boots were narrower than previous seasons in the width (which I really liked) and I definitely do not want to buy boots that look wider --> so do not want to buy the boots from a previous season to 2011. Is this right about the width --> that previous season were more wide???







Julide said:


> Hi ladies!!I just wanted to give some more info on the Dickers and Dixies. I was at IM NYC and found out that they are not making the Dixies again:cry:I am heartbroken I love mine!! Also the Dickers are coming in the colours that *Mandicakes* stated earlier. Cognac, Black and Anthracite. I did not ask about the Navy ones. However the sales girl did say that if I wanted a pair I should put my name on the waitlist. I think that if anyone is interested in getting a pair of Dickers in a specific colour I would give the IM store a call to put your name on the list. I hope this info helps!!


----------



## tonkamama

Julide said:


> Hi ladies!!I just wanted to give some more info on the Dickers and Dixies. I was at IM NYC and found out that they are not making the Dixies again:cry:I am heartbroken I love mine!! Also the Dickers are coming in the colours that *Mandicakes* stated earlier. Cognac, Black and Anthracite. I did not ask about the Navy ones. However the sales girl did say that if I wanted a pair I should put my name on the waitlist. I think that if anyone is interested in getting a pair of Dickers in a specific colour I would give the IM store a call to put your name on the list. I hope this info helps!!


*Julide ~* thank you so much for the Intel!!  I already put my name down with my local boutique for a pair of black...  but I will call IM NYC to put down my name as well.  Always to be safe, so I will have two egg baskets..  hehe 

Regarding Dixie...  I am glad that I got the chocolate color, but kicking myself for not getting the black...  now I will baby my only pair Dixie!!


----------



## tonkamama

oatmella said:


> So anyways - I still don't have my taupe dickers.  lol


May I ask...  even just put name on the waiting list...  IM NYC asks for CC & DL info??


----------



## oatmella

tonkamama said:


> *Julide ~* thank you so much for the Intel!!  I already put my name down with my local boutique for a pair of black...  but I will call IM NYC to put down my name as well.  Always to be safe, so I will have two egg baskets..  hehe
> 
> Regarding Dixie...  I am glad that I got the chocolate color, but kicking myself for not getting the black...  now I will baby my only pair Dixie!!



tonkamama - always good to put down your name on multiple lists .  
How do you like the chocolate color for Dixies?  I have the chocolate Dickers but haven't worn them yet!  Maybe I'm a bit sad I missed out on the taupe?  lol



tonkamama said:


> May I ask...  even just put name on the waiting list...  IM NYC asks for CC & DL info??



Just name/phone # to be put on the wait list - but if you order you have to send them back a form with the CC & DL info.  I had to pass on the taupe dickers because I just didn't feel that comfortable with that!


----------



## oatmella

gbg said:


> ohh no I was hoping to get the dickers in a lighter colour than taupe --> like miel or something, are you sure that they won't produce any more lighter colour for the summer season?
> 
> Matches will get in the boots below which I assume is the cognac colour, if anyone is interested. For me this colour is too dark and wintery. I am living in AUS so is wearing my boots more to dresses and skirts and really wants a lighter pair to alternate with my taupe ones.
> 
> Maybe I have to try to buy them on ebay instead. However, I have heard that the 2011 season's boots were narrower than previous seasons in the width (which I really liked) and I definitely do not want to buy boots that look wider --> so do not want to buy the boots from a previous season to 2011. Is this right about the width --> that previous season were more wide???



I think the cognac boots are not super dark, and could be worn with dresses and skirts.  But a miel color would be super pretty with skirts/dresses too.
I only have this season's dickers, so I can't compare.  But I would say they are medium width?  They are not super narrow but definitely not wide.


----------



## tonkamama

*oatmella ~* I love my chocolate dixie.  I always love chocolate brown color (IMO chocolate is a basic color for any wardrobe), and the heel heights are perfect for me as a pair of walking boots.  

Here is a photo of me pairing my chocolate dixie with jeans and leather jacket.  Don't feel sad..now that we are officially into winter, you will find find more chances of wearing your Chocolate ....

Thanks for letting me share....








oatmella said:


> tonkamama - always good to put down your name on multiple lists .
> How do you like the chocolate color for Dixies?  I have the chocolate Dickers but haven't worn them yet!  Maybe I'm a bit sad I missed out on the taupe?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just name/phone # to be put on the wait list - but if you order you have to send them back a form with the CC & DL info.  I had to pass on the taupe dickers because I just didn't feel that comfortable with that!


----------



## daisy chain

juneping said:


> i can't remember for sure....but i thought the old dickers were different from the current design...like the "v" at the front. but i am not an IM veteran so i can't be sure.
> personally i like the "v"....it's almost dec....so i'd wait for the next season's dickers....



I agree...they're not for me, I just looked and my Dickers don't have the star next to the Isabel Marant either! I was just looking at IM on ebay and ran across them, thought they looked suspicious and was hoping to save some poor buyer the hassle (I probably read the ebay forum too much!) if they did in fact turn out to not be authentic. That being said, what you all have said have confirmed what I originally thought, that these are probably not the real deal...


----------



## oatmella

tonkamama said:


> *oatmella ~* I love my chocolate dixie.  I always love chocolate brown color (IMO chocolate is a basic color for any wardrobe), and the heel heights are perfect for me as a pair of walking boots.
> 
> Here is a photo of me pairing my chocolate dixie with jeans and leather jacket.  Don't feel sad..now that we are officially into winter, you will find find more chances of wearing your Chocolate ....
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



tonkamama - they look great on you!  I think the chocolate color is quite versatile.  Thanks for sharing 



daisy chain said:


> I agree...they're not for me, I just looked and my Dickers don't have the star next to the Isabel Marant either! I was just looking at IM on ebay and ran across them, thought they looked suspicious and was hoping to save some poor buyer the hassle (I probably read the ebay forum too much!) if they did in fact turn out to not be authentic. That being said, what you all have said have confirmed what I originally thought, that these are probably not the real deal...



They do look quite suspicious - best not to bid


----------



## drati

Sad to hear they are not making the Dixie next season. I was hoping for a black pair. 

Oh well, there'll be another IM boot to love, I am sure.


----------



## sammie225

thank you everyone,i love these boots


----------



## boxermomof2

Barney's has dicker in honey and a new slouchy style ankle boot called Jenny in what looks like taupe and black.... available for US pre-order (no international orders).


----------



## Brigitte031

I'm not crazy over the new style Jenny... Maybe I'd have to see it on and styled or something. Not crazy over the new sandals either. Actually... this is a good thing, more in my budget for something else! Haha.


----------



## Julide

I love the Jenny!! It is a slouchier version of the fiorenti and baker Eli. Perfect for me!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jenny has that wild heart young vibe!! As much as I love the Jenny, but I have hard time visualizing myself wearing the boots  ... I know my BF who is on the conservative side will go ...  and maybe I will just wear them when I am not with him..  LOL

*Julide ~ *can you offer some styling tips for the Jenny?  

*Brigitte031 ~* agree with you, I am not crazy over the new sandals.. too simple for the asking price.  



Brigitte031 said:


> I'm not crazy over the new style Jenny... Maybe I'd have to see it on and styled or something. Not crazy over the new sandals either. Actually... this is a good thing, more in my budget for something else! Haha.





Julide said:


> I love the Jenny!! It is a *slouchier version* of the fiorenti and baker Eli. Perfect for me!!


----------



## Julide

tonkamama said:


> Jenny has that wild heart young vibe!! As much as I love the Jenny, but I have hard time visualizing myself wearing the boots  ... I know my BF who is on the conservative side will go ...  and maybe I will just wear them when I am not with him..  LOL
> 
> *Julide ~ *can you offer some styling tips for the Jenny?
> 
> *Brigitte031 ~* agree with you, I am not crazy over the new sandals.. too simple for the asking price.



Gosh good question!! I just think they would look good with anything. I have the Elis and find them a little boring for jeans/pants and skirts. I guess I thought the Jenny would be saucier version!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Julide said:


> I love the Jenny!! It is a slouchier version of the fiorenti and baker Eli. Perfect for me!!



I agree!
I ordered both colors....thinking I will only keep the taupe, but I'll decide when they get here.


----------



## mercer

phooey!  I love my dixies!  I'm so bummed!



Julide said:


> Hi ladies!!I just wanted to give some more info on the Dickers and Dixies. I was at IM NYC and found out that they are not making the Dixies again:cry:I am heartbroken I love mine!! Also the Dickers are coming in the colours that *Mandicakes* stated earlier. Cognac, Black and Anthracite. I did not ask about the Navy ones. However the sales girl did say that if I wanted a pair I should put my name on the waitlist. I think that if anyone is interested in getting a pair of Dickers in a specific colour I would give the IM store a call to put your name on the list. I hope this info helps!!


----------



## soholaleni

I haven't seen any pics of the Jennys. Where can I find some pics??


----------



## soholaleni

soholaleni said:


> I haven't seen any pics of the Jennys. Where can I find some pics??



Oh nevermind, just checked Barney's site and saw them!


----------



## bgmommy

I LOVE the Jenny - just ordered in "black" although doesn't look black.  I wear my taupe Dickers all the time and my Becketts - wear my Mony once a week - not as comfy.  I plan to wear the Jenny with leather leggings, skinny jeans (blue and white), jean shorts, skirts etc.  I hope I like them IRL. Has anyone seen the Bobby on preorder - want them in cream/white?  I am sure it will have a new name like the Bekkett is now the Willow.


----------



## soholaleni

Are you girls sizing up on any of the shoes for pre-order, specifically the dickers? I know the sizing was more TTS last release, so I'm assuming it will be the same again this time, at least for the dickers??


----------



## green.bee

Hello Ladies

I was looking for slouchier version of F+B Eli boots and I love Jenny booties! 
I just pre-ordered a pair in light color in my usual size and I hope they will fit. 
I am very curious what this color looks like in real life.

Jenny boots in their full glory:


----------



## tonkamama

Julide said:


> Gosh good question!! I just think they would look good with anything. I have the Elis and find them a little boring for jeans/pants and skirts. I guess I thought the Jenny would be saucier version!!


*Julide ~* Oh yes ...  Jenny has that saucier look...  I guess I can pair skinny jeans with Jenny....  now I don't know which color I should get...  

I just pre-order another pair of Dicker (sounds so predictable )


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> Are you girls sizing up on any of the shoes for pre-order, specifically the dickers? I know the sizing was more TTS last release, so I'm assuming it will be the same again this time, at least for the dickers??


Talk to Barneys CS..  I was told the sizing for new Dicker is the same as 2011.  I just pre-order one (going to be 2nd pair).  I also want it in black.  Wonder where I can get them.


----------



## tonkamama

Is this look like a black?  It looks dark grey to me...  I will call Barneys to find out, like to order the black since I already have a Taupe Dicker.


----------



## Julide

*Tonkamama*, *Green.bee*, *Bgmommy*, *Boxermomof2* Congrats!!!I am soooo excited about your buys!!! I can't wait to see the Jenny in action!!!

*Mercer* I am sooo bummed about the Dixies too!I would write Ms Marant a letter if I thought it would bring the Dixies back!!


----------



## bgmommy

tonkamama said:


> Is this look like a black?  It looks dark grey to me...  I will call Barneys to find out, like to order the black since I already have a Taupe Dicker.



please let us know what you find out!  I too ordered the "black" because I have the taupe dicker.  They look like the color of my anthracite mony???


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:


> phooey!  I love my dixies!  I'm so bummed!



There is a 38 black dixie available at Barneys.com if that is your size and color


----------



## soholaleni

tonkamama said:


> Talk to Barneys CS..  I was told the sizing for new Dicker is the same as 2011.  I just pre-order one (going to be 2nd pair).  I also want it in black.  Wonder where I can get them.



Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Ok..just pre-order the Jenny in "black" according to the website...  hope I can wear the style... 

Wow..  the "green" but look a like a taupe Jenny has sold out most sizes!!!


----------



## green.bee

tonkamama said:


> Ok..just pre-order the Jenny in "black" according to the website...  hope I can wear the style...
> 
> Wow..  the "green" but look a like a taupe Jenny has sold out most sizes!!!



I am sure you can wear it with ease as you have so cool wardrobe to work with 

sold out already?


----------



## juliebeau

Just got a call from the IM Boutique in NY. They got their first spring shipment in of the Dickers! Apparently she is not doing black this season, but a dark charcoal gray...so probably similar to the black Jenny we've seen on barneys.com.
They are supposed to send me a pic, I will post when I get it.


----------



## juliebeau

SS12 Anthracite Dicker


----------



## drati

^^^ Looks lovely. It's a very dark charcoal, almost looks like black.


----------



## oatmella

juliebeau said:


> SS12 Anthracite Dicker



That pretty much looks black to me, lol.  I cant' tell the difference


----------



## Brigitte031

juliebeau said:
			
		

> SS12 Anthracite Dicker



Hm yeah that looks black to me...
Did they send you any photos of the other colors?


----------



## juneping

my SA called...dickers came in to the IM store in NYC....


----------



## juliebeau

Brigitte031 said:


> Hm yeah that looks black to me...
> Did they send you any photos of the other colors?



I know, the sales girl described them as very dark charcoal reading almost as black. I'm sure they are just a little more softer/faded black than the 2011 version.

She did not send me any other pics. I didn't ask about the other colors, but it seemed like they might have only gotten the anthracite with this shipment.


----------



## juneping

juliebeau said:


> SS12 Anthracite Dicker



i was debating black or anthracite...and now i think it's not that hard to make. love this almost black color.


----------



## juliebeau

juneping said:


> i was debating black or anthracite...and now i think it's not that hard to make. love this almost black color.



I think I will love the color, too 

I ordered them so I will try to post better pics of the color when I get them.


----------



## juneping

juliebeau said:


> I think I will love the color, too
> 
> I ordered them so I will try to post better pics of the color when I get them.



r they 580? just like the listing price on barneys??


----------



## juliebeau

juneping said:


> r they 580? just like the listing price on barneys??



nope $615.
I bet barneys will raise the price again like they did in the fall.


----------



## juneping

juliebeau said:


> nope $615.
> I bet barneys will raise the price again like they did in the fall.



grrrr....so annoying. i don't care for the beige...so i think i can't get the benefits of this glitch...
don't they have a set price? why all over the place...like the sizing of the shoes....:weird:


----------



## juliebeau

juneping said:


> grrrr....so annoying. i don't care for the beige...so i think i can't get the benefits of this glitch...
> don't they have a set price? why all over the place...like the sizing of the shoes....:weird:



Totally annoying about the different prices. But for me it's better to order from the IM boutique since they don't charge sales tax to out of state residents. With CA sales tax, at Barney's the price ends up being $630 ish.


----------



## tonkamama

green.bee said:


> I am sure you can wear it with ease as you have so cool wardrobe to work with
> 
> sold out already?


Yeah...the light color one (taupe) pretty much sold out at least the most popular sizes!!


----------



## tonkamama

juliebeau said:


> Totally annoying about the different prices. But for me it's better to order from the IM boutique since they don't charge sales tax to out of state residents. With CA sales tax, at Barney's the price ends up being $630 ish.


Yeah..I know (CA high sales tax!!ush...  but I figure $630ish with tax is pretty good consider Barneys puts them up for pre-sale pricing of $580.00.


----------



## tonkamama

Let me enlarge the photo for juliebeau...  I like the softer black!!


----------



## tonkamama

juliebeau said:


> I think I will love the color, too
> 
> I ordered them so I will try to post better pics of the color when I get them.


Does IM boutique offers free shipping to CA?  TIA.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> my SA called...dickers came in to the IM store in NYC....


Are you getting the SS12 Anthracite Dicker?  I just sent your SA a e-mail...  hope she will get back to me soon... ~ before I spend all my holiday budget!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Are you getting the SS12 Anthracite Dicker?  I just sent your SA a e-mail...  hope she will get back to me soon... ~ before I spend all my holiday budget!!



i think so. the v-mail i got was all breaking up...i couldn't get the full message. but i think she had the dark gray and if the photo is true to life...an almost black would be perfect for me. i will stop by the store tomorrow. so excited. since my ankle boots fell apart, i couldn't be as creative as i wanted so i am glad to get them before the x'mas.
btw, i got the mony from "the new guard" (oz's site)...for 30% off, last pair, my size.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i think so. the v-mail i got was all breaking up...i couldn't get the full message. but i think she had the dark gray and if the photo is true to life...an almost black would be perfect for me. i will stop by the store tomorrow. so excited. since my ankle boots fell apart, i couldn't be as creative as i wanted so i am glad to get them before the x'mas.
> btw, i got the mony from "the new guard" (oz's site)...for 30% off, last pair, my size.


Congrats on your new mony & your picture chosen for "My Daily Style"!!  Please share your shopping experience at Soho IM Boutique...  You gonna love your new IM booties!  I live in my Taupe Dicker pretty much every days (except raining days).


----------



## juliebeau

tonkamama said:


> Does IM boutique offers free shipping to CA?  TIA.



No, totally lame. They charge like $15 I think.


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys.  If I usually wear a 6.5/7 in boots, will I be save ordering the dicker in size 7? Did any of you girls have to size up or down in your dickers? Thanks so much!


----------



## tonkamama

Julierose said:


> Hey guys.  If I usually wear a 6.5/7 in boots, will I be save ordering the dicker in size 7? Did any of you girls have to size up or down in your dickers? Thanks so much!


You should order size 37 for current season (2011/2012)...  HTH.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you, so with the $15 shipping, the total comes almost the same as Barneys as Barney is charging less on all pre-ordered boots .    




juliebeau said:


> No, totally lame. They charge like $15 I think.


----------



## Julierose

tonkamama said:


> You should order size 37 for current season (2011/2012)...  HTH.



Thank you! I was afraid they ran large like Frye boots, or Acne boots.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new mony & your picture chosen for "My Daily Style"!!  Please share your shopping experience at Soho IM Boutique...  You gonna love your new IM booties!  I live in my Taupe Dicker pretty much every days (except raining days).



Thank you tonka!!
Btw, what's the sales tax in CA? It's 8.875% in NY.


----------



## juliebeau

tonkamama said:


> Let me enlarge the photo for juliebeau...  I like the softer black!!



merci beaucoup


----------



## juliebeau

tonkamama said:


> Thank you, so with the $15 shipping, the total comes almost the same as Barneys as Barney is charging less on all pre-ordered boots .



true..but they don't have the anthracite..


----------



## juliebeau

juneping said:


> Thank you tonka!!
> Btw, what's the sales tax in CA? It's 8.875% in NY.



I think it's different in every city. In LA I believe it's 8.75%


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, IM called me too and said they aren't doing black but i was on the list for anthracite.


----------



## tonkamama

juliebeau said:


> true..but they don't have the anthracite..


I know ..I guess IM Boutique always get the best selection in color....it is so unfair..  LOL


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Thank you tonka!!
> Btw, what's the sales tax in CA? It's 8.875% in NY.


Where I live in CA...  its 8.50% now .  Last year was like 9.75% ush:!!


----------



## gbg

here is the Dicker camel colour for SS12, does anyone have a picture of the light grey for SS12. Not sure what I think about this colour. Still think I want something lighter for the summer. If someone have more pictures on the camel colour please submitt.


----------



## gbg

Here is the Amber colour for ss12, seem to be a little bit lighter than the camel, or do you think they are the same colours, but with a different name used by different sites? 

Indeed the colours for SS12 have only been anounced to be a camel, charcoal and light grey (which make be believe that the amber colour is really the camel colour). 

Or do people think this is the same colour as the miel/honey from previous years?


----------



## juliebeau

gbg said:


> Here is the amber colour for ss12, seem to be a little bit lighter than the camel, or do you think they are the same colours, but with a different name used by different sites?
> 
> Or do people think this is the same colour as the miel/honey from previous years?



I think it looks too similar to the camel color (you posted in the previous post) to be a different color. My miel dickers from SS11 are definitely lighter in color than this.


----------



## juneping

just came back from the IM boutique in the pouring rain :S and got the dark charcoal dickers....and the color is def very close to black but not black. ....
spoke to the SA....she said some sizes they had 10 pairs and now only a couple of pairs left. only the anthracite for this shipment but i didn't ask what more colors are coming in.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Where I live in CA...  its 8.50% now .  Last year was like 9.75% ush:!!



wow...that's crazy. i am so glad when you order from NAP you didn't need to pay tax. i have to ....


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> just came back from the IM boutique in the pouring rain :S and got the dark charcoal dickers....and the color is def very close to black but not black. ....
> spoke to the SA....she said some sizes they had 10 pairs and now only a couple of pairs left. only the anthracite for this shipment but i didn't ask what more colors are coming in.


Glad you gave "ok" on the color?  I talk to Aurelie but phone ordering requires extra work on my end, like I need to send them my ID, CC back & front etc. etc...  so I will try to find time to prepare all those paper works before I can place order :weird:.  

Can you post a mod pic??


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Glad you gave "ok" on the color?  I talk to Aurelie but phone ordering requires extra work on my end, like I need to send them my ID, CC back & front etc. etc...  so I will try to find time to prepare all those paper works before I can place order :weird:.
> 
> Can you post a mod pic??



Sure...but may be in a couple of days....it's been raining here, wish I could wear them tomorrow.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies... call & put your name on the waiting list ...  expect delivery 02/15/2012!!  


http://www.lagarconne.com/store/view_all.htm?sid=1233&pid=1233


----------



## juneping

Wow the dickers are 580 instead of 615....


----------



## oatmella

tonkamama said:


> Ladies... call & put your name on the waiting list ...  expect delivery 02/15/2012!!
> 
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/view_all.htm?sid=1233&pid=1233



Thanks for the info!
I'm confused - so taupe is light grey now and khaki is the old taupe?


----------



## boxermomof2

tonkamama said:


> Ladies... call & put your name on the waiting list ...  expect delivery 02/15/2012!!
> 
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/view_all.htm?sid=1233&pid=1233



Is it the waiting list to pre-order or buy? It looks like they will inform you when they are up for pre-sale.

Also, is it me or does their "taupe" look more chocolate? 
Khaki looks closer to taupe. I want the old color taupe!


----------



## oatmella

boxermomof2 said:


> Is it the waiting list to pre-order or buy? It looks like they will inform you when they are up for pre-sale.
> 
> Also, is it me or does their "taupe" look more chocolate?
> Khaki looks closer to taupe. I want the old color taupe!



I think 'taupe' looks light grey-ish/brown/mushroom?  The 'khaki' looks closer to taupe - but lighter.  Maybe khaki is darker in person?
I have chocolate dickers and they are really dark - a lot darker than the 'taupe' in the lagarconne pic.


----------



## boxermomof2

oatmella said:


> I think 'taupe' looks light grey-ish/brown/mushroom?  The 'khaki' looks closer to taupe - but lighter.  Maybe khaki is darker in person?
> I have chocolate dickers and they are really dark - a lot darker than the 'taupe' in the lagarconne pic.




At first glance, I thought they looked like my cognac. My cognac look more brown than the orangey shade it appears in photos. 
I emailed about the khaki. I pre-ordered the camel color from Barney's. I like the camel better in photos. Who knows if I will like it in person.


----------



## jellylicious

Looks like barney's color description on the jenny's changed. green is light khaki and black is anthracite.


----------



## lucabela

FYI.  The wait list from lagarconne is just to notify you of when the boots will arrive.  It doesn't guarantee that you will actually get the boot you put your name down for.  I also asked about the color differences and was told they don't have the boots there so they wouldn't know anything about the colors except for what's on the website.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Wow the dickers are 580 instead of 615....


I think pre-sale are cheaper as retailers have not putting down the entire $$ yet (this is just my guess).  I am sure price will go back up to $615 once shipment arrived from factories.


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> Is it the waiting list to pre-order or buy? It looks like they will inform you when they are up for pre-sale.
> 
> Also, is it me or does their "taupe" look more chocolate?
> Khaki looks closer to taupe. I want the old color taupe!


Send them an e-mail and ask to be added to the waiting list.  Lagarconne will then notify you via e-mail once the item(s) is available for pre-order...so it is a first come first serve basis....


----------



## juneping

these are the anthracite dicker boots.


----------



## gbg

I am so disappointed of IM's new colour in the Dickers, why not keeping the colours that been so popular like the taupe and miel.

The light green look really bad (think a scary green to white legs)
The camel look too yellow and will be more difficult to match than previous season's miel colour.
The kaki (taupe) colour look mushroom grey not at all as nice as the previous seasons more beige/kaki taupe.
I quess the Anthracite look ok, but it will also be more difficult to match (compared to black) as it is more grey (especially to black pants).

For me these colour are drastically worse than previous season and more like autumn colours than summer colours.

I guess this save me money for this season and I make me appreciate the fact that I have least got hold to the taupe coloured dickers last season. However, being in love with them soo much have made me really look forward to my second pair and I really hoped that a lighter miel version would have been released.

I guess I  need to wait a year for a miel version if they ever will remake them (given that they are unlikely to release a lighter version for the autumn season).


----------



## sin vergüenza

It's funny, the khaki Dicker looks to have quite a bit of green undertones in the above picture. However, the khaki Jenny in the Barney's website looks to have no green undertones at all and looks truer light beige (and was called green). So which one is it? I assume that "khaki" in a given season would be the same for all the styles.

I really wanted a light beige Dicker for summer but not one with green. Bleh.

Having said that, I am in deep deep trouble for this season. I actually want pretty much all of them - the Dicker, the Jenny, the Willow and the Bobby. 

In pretty much each color.  It is going to be so hard to decide!


----------



## sin vergüenza

juneping said:


> these are the anthracite dicker boots.


 
I think the anthracite looks fantastic paired with black. Very chic!


----------



## tonkamama

I love dicker boots! And some times the lighting in the studio makes big difference on how photos turn out. What I will do is to buy from legit website or department stores with good return policies incase color doest not work for my wardrobes.


----------



## tonkamama

Let me enlarge the photos...


----------



## juneping

sin vergüenza;20415944 said:
			
		

> I think the anthracite looks fantastic paired with black. Very chic!



thank you!! i've been thinking how to wear these dickers since i got them...


----------



## thegoreprincess

tonkamama said:


> Let me enlarge the photos...



Why do they look so sad?


----------



## zzhoneybee

sin vergüenza;20415939 said:
			
		

> It's funny, the khaki Dicker looks to have quite a bit of green undertones in the above picture. However, the khaki Jenny in the Barney's website looks to have no green undertones at all and looks truer light beige (and was called green). So which one is it? I assume that "khaki" in a given season would be the same for all the styles.
> 
> I really wanted a light beige Dicker for summer but not one with green. Bleh.
> 
> Having said that, I am in deep deep trouble for this season. I actually want pretty much all of them - the Dicker, the Jenny, the Willow and the Bobby.
> 
> In pretty much each color.  It is going to be so hard to decide!





When I received my "taupe" dickers from last season, I was disappointed at first because they were not as beige as I had hoped, and seemed to have greenish undertones similar to the taupe for SS12.  However, once I started to wear them, I realized how easy they were to pair with everything, and now I love the color.  I wouldn't write them off right away  They may be just what your shoe wardrobe needs!


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> thank you!! i've been thinking how to wear these dickers since i got them...





I ordered a pair, as well- I'm looking forward to receiving them this week!  Do you have an SA that you normally work with @ IM Soho?  I have had great experiences with Adrianne and Folami.  They are very sweet and knowledgeable!


----------



## tonkamama

thegoreprincess said:


> Why do they look so sad?


I don't think they are sad, models try not to take viewers attention away from the boots...


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> I ordered a pair, as well- I'm looking forward to receiving them this week!  Do you have an SA that you normally work with @ IM Soho?  I have had great experiences with Adrianne and Folami.  They are very sweet and knowledgeable!



my SA's name is Aurelie...she's very nice. i think most of them were very nice..it's just i got to talk to aurelie...


----------



## oatmella

thegoreprincess said:


> Why do they look so sad?



Not sure if they look 'sad', lol - but I find the lagarconne's models' horrible posture kind of distracting.  
Still not sure if I like the 'khaki' or 'taupe' better!


----------



## sin vergüenza

zzhoneybee said:


> When I received my "taupe" dickers from last season, I was disappointed at first because they were not as beige as I had hoped, and seemed to have greenish undertones similar to the taupe for SS12. However, once I started to wear them, I realized how easy they were to pair with everything, and now I love the color. I wouldn't write them off right away  They may be just what your shoe wardrobe needs!


 
Thank you for your input! 

 I have the "green"/taupe Jenny on pre-order from Barneys but, like oatmella, can't seem to decide whether I want the taupe or khaki Dicker.


----------



## juliebeau

My anthracite Dickers arrived! They totally look black, I love them.


----------



## oatmella

juliebeau said:


> My anthracite Dickers arrived! They totally look black, I love them.



Yay!!  I like your new dickers - and they do look black to me!


----------



## juneping

i already posted in IM wardrobe thread...but want to share my mony here....


----------



## tonkamama

juliebeau said:


> My anthracite Dickers arrived! They totally look black, I love them.


Congrats!!!  They look very "dark dust" to me, beautiful color.


----------



## jellylicious

juliebeau said:


> My anthracite Dickers arrived! They totally look black, I love them.



Congrats! Enjoy them! I wear my black ones almost daily.


----------



## juliebeau

oatmella said:


> Yay!!  I like your new dickers - and they do look black to me!





tonkamama said:


> Congrats!!!  They look very "dark dust" to me, beautiful color.





jellylicious said:


> Congrats! Enjoy them! I wear my black ones almost daily.



thanks ladies


----------



## boxermomof2

juneping said:


> i already posted in IM wardrobe thread...but want to share my mony here....



I love how you styled these. I bought a grey pair of Jeffrey Campbell Tory Fringe (very similar to IM), I'm going to have to pair them with a skirt now.


----------



## juneping

boxermomof2 said:


> I love how you styled these. I bought a grey pair of Jeffrey Campbell Tory Fringe (very similar to IM), I'm going to have to pair them with a skirt now.



that sounds great!! fringe are fun!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*  for those that are still looking for *Dicker boots in Taupe color*, I have a good news for you all...  Metier SF boutique is carrying the taupe this SS, now they are accepting pre-order (plus the Jenny boots) with a delivery schedule of Mid Dec...!!   .  The Wilow Anthracite/Bordeaus color combination is also TDF!!!   Even better news is all dickers are priced @ $580 this SS season (not sure if anyone will raise the price later into 2012)!!  Contact Ms. Holly at your fastest speed...


----------



## Bobs

Hello,

Has anyone seen the new Dicker boots in London yet?  Where would have the best selection - I'm visiting this weekend!!!


----------



## juneping

has anyone tried the Gatsby Pump? how do they run?? TIA!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I just pre-ordered taupe dickers....I hope they are not the cognac renamed. The khaki looks horrible green. I'm so confused!


----------



## hipnycmom

boxermomof2 said:


> I just pre-ordered taupe dickers....I hope they are not the cognac renamed. The khaki looks horrible green. I'm so confused!



So am I! I ordered the taupe and anthracite and am hoping for the best with regards the taupe. The photo does not look taupe and looks quite brown. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bharb

I just pre-ordered camel dicker boots!
I do worry about colors too...they are so confusing... :S
Anyways this pair will be my first IM shoes! 
I'm so excited to see them in person as my own christmas present!


----------



## boxermomof2

hipnycmom said:


> So am I! I ordered the taupe and anthracite and am hoping for the best with regards the taupe. The photo does not look taupe and looks quite brown. Fingers crossed!



They do look brown. The green are too ugly for me to consider. I hope I didn't make a mistake. 
If I did, they are going back.



bharb said:


> I just pre-ordered camel dicker boots!
> I do worry about colors too...they are so confusing... :S
> Anyways this pair will be my first IM shoes!
> I'm so excited to see them in person as my own christmas present!



Congrats! 
You are going to love how they feel on your feet.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Congrats Boxermom.  I am happy you finally found a pair.  I hope they work out for you.




boxermomof2 said:


> They do look brown. The green are too ugly for me to consider. I hope I didn't make a mistake.
> If I did, they are going back.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> You are going to love how they feel on your feet.


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> Congrats Boxermom.  I am happy you finally found a pair.  I hope they work out for you.



I hope they are really taupe. I'm tempted to pre-order khaki just in case they changed the color name.


----------



## insane-maryjane

I've been wanting a pair of Dicker's but could never decide which color, then finding my size! But when I spotted these, it was love at first sight. In this color I didn't care that they were second hand. I love red, red everything!!!

Presenting Rouge Red.......


----------



## insane-maryjane

Attached photo.....


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Those are just gorgeous! I've been looking for the regular leather dickers for years - but they don't seem to sell them in the USA. I purchased the suede last year instead. Great find!


----------



## drati

^^^ Oh these are beautiful *maryjane*! Great find.

I too would love a pair in leather -- doesn't look like they'll be available next season.


----------



## lefashiongirl

insane-maryjane said:


> Attached photo.....



The red is GORGEOUS! I saw those and thought they were so beautiful, but not my size!


----------



## protein_

ahhh, what to do!
I pre-ordered taupe as well from la garconne, but now I'm maybe thinking I should have ordered khaki.
my first thought was that khaki was a bit too green, but now I'm thinking it isn't......

hmmm!  I hope they come before the end of next week!


----------



## boxermomof2

protein_ said:


> ahhh, what to do!
> I pre-ordered taupe as well from la garconne, but now I'm maybe thinking I should have ordered khaki.
> my first thought was that khaki was a bit too green, but now I'm thinking it isn't......
> 
> hmmm!  I hope they come before the end of next week!



I think these are the new 2012 taupe. I hope they are...I really like the color.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SS-2012...18114?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb9ce9102


----------



## tb-purselover

IM Cleane Booties:


----------



## protein_

boxermomof2, oh good!  thanks for sending that link!
I love that colour as well!  phewwwwww!  I was stressing over the colour all day!

tb-purselover, your booties are so adorable!!  I love the leopard print so much!


----------



## zzhoneybee

I love the leopard too!  

*I want to warn you, though- be very, very careful with it.*  I got the flat leopard booties earlier in the season, and after the first wear, the black leopard spots had rubbed off onto the suede, leaving black rub marks.  After bringing them to my shoe repair person, the boots were completely ruined- the black dye had rubbed off on the entire body of the boots, rendering them completely unwearable.  I was so sad.

I have contacted the owner of *V.O.D. Boutique* in Dallas, where I bought the boots, to get a refund, *but I still have not gotten a straight answer*.  I have been going back and forth with them for weeks.  It has been a nightmare.  I only wore the boots once, and just want my money back... they were $725!  

I hope the leopard print works out better for you. * I was told that IM very rarely provides refunds for defective merchandise, so be very careful with your new boots*!  I would hate for something similar to happen to you.


----------



## cinderbellas

zzhoneybee said:


> I love the leopard too!
> 
> *I want to warn you, though- be very, very careful with it.*  I got the flat leopard booties earlier in the season, and after the first wear, the black leopard spots had rubbed off onto the suede, leaving black rub marks.  After bringing them to my shoe repair person, the boots were completely ruined- the black dye had rubbed off on the entire body of the boots, rendering them completely unwearable.  I was so sad.
> 
> I have contacted the owner of *V.O.D. Boutique* in Dallas, where I bought the boots, to get a refund, *but I still have not gotten a straight answer*.  I have been going back and forth with them for weeks.  It has been a nightmare.  I only wore the boots once, and just want my money back... they were $725!
> 
> I hope the leopard print works out better for you. * I was told that IM very rarely provides refunds for defective merchandise, so be very careful with your new boots*!  I would hate for something similar to happen to you.




If you paid with a credit card, contact your credit card company.  I have had similar things happen, and my cc company refunded my money and filed a dispute with the retailer.  Good luck.


----------



## shoegal

Spoke to customer service at La Garconne this morning and hear that Dickers are in warehouse preparing them to ship!


----------



## protein_

I can't wait to see if the taupe will be what I want!!!!!


----------



## meishe

I also spoke to La Garconne about the colors of Taupe vs Khaki Dickers- they told me that the taupe this season have a good amount of brown tones to them- more so than what would be expected in a "taupe" color. If this is what you were looking for, you'll be pleased! I have the old taupe Dickers, and I believe they are much more beige-grey than the new ones.


----------



## boxermomof2

meishe said:


> I also spoke to La Garconne about the colors of Taupe vs Khaki Dickers- they told me that the taupe this season have a good amount of brown tones to them- more so than what would be expected in a "taupe" color. If this is what you were looking for, you'll be pleased! I have the old taupe Dickers, and I believe they are much more beige-grey than the new ones.



Did they say whether the khaki was as green as it appears in the photos? 
I have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed. 
The seller that listed the 2012 taupe changed the photos and they look almost chocolate brown.


----------



## meishe

boxermomof2 said:


> Did they say whether the khaki was as green as it appears in the photos?
> I have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed.
> The seller that listed the 2012 taupe changed the photos and they look almost chocolate brown.


I didn't ask anything about the green hue of the khaki, just the brown-ness of the taupe. I ended up going with the khaki myself, just because I didn't think I would like anything like the milk chocolate color that was depicted- when I receive them, I'll let you know of the actual color-- regardless, all are beautiful boots!


----------



## protein_

I did overnight shipping and they came today!

The colour is taupe, and I'm really happy with them!

They are sort of dark, but I like it so much.  They're definitely the colour I was hoping for since I missed the cognac/chocolate colour from before.

I'm wearing them with tri-blend american apparel leggings (around my house, not out ) just so you can get a gist of the colour.


----------



## shoegal

They look great! Mine shipped as well but waiting.... Are they more brown or gray?


----------



## protein_

I would say they are seriously right in the middle of brown and grey.  
Maybe a pinch more grey, but not too grey like the anthracite colour (I tried those on at the IM store in Soho at the end of Nov, but wanted a more brown)...


----------



## shoegal

Thanks I have the anthracite which pass as black for me but need a lighter color. I'm thinking I may get the taupe as well. I'm waiting on the camel which is my flesh tone. enjoy!


----------



## annezzyx

I really am curious about the Khaki color....  anyone get them already? please post pictures!


----------



## boxermomof2

Protein,

Have you seen cognac in person? I was wondering how close this new taupe is to cognac. 
I was hoping for more of a beige taupe. I wish I knew what khaki looks like IRL. Judging from Protein's photos, La Garconne's photos are pretty accurate.  I like the khaki color for the Jenny style. It looks more beige.

I ordered camel from Barney's and it looks like they are in stock now.


----------



## protein_

I haven't seen the cognac in person...  
These are pretty brown-ish though.  I _think_ I still like them after having a night to sleep in/on them. 
I've already worn them though so no turning back now!

I was slightly hoping for a beige taupe as well...  I'm going to run down to the IM store today and see if they have them/what they can tell me about khaki...


----------



## am2022

Lovely color protein! Congrats! While at the im store please try to take a snapshot/ spy pic of the dickers! And clothes section too!!!


----------



## protein_

I got a quarter of the way there, then my new boots gave me awful blisters, so I turned back home.

my name is still on the list at the boutique, but I haven't gotten a call...


----------



## shoegal

Protein, would you describe these as a milk chocolate?


----------



## tonkamama

I am still waiting for my anthracite...  hope my local boutique will get them sooner...  

Congrats on all ladies that have already received the new Dicker...


----------



## boxermomof2

There is a seller on eBay who posted some great photos of the new Jenny. OMG, I can't wait for this boot!!! I'm more excited about Jenny! I think this will be the sell out boot this year. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SS-2012...80756?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eba0e1554


This style is so me.


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> There is a seller on eBay who posted some great photos of the new Jenny. OMG, I can't wait for this boot!!! I'm more excited about Jenny! I think this will be the sell out boot this year.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SS-2012...80756?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eba0e1554
> 
> 
> This style is so me.


Wow thanks for sharing! I cancelled my Jenny with BNY cus I was not too sure about the style ~ hence due to my age... But after seeing the photos from the listing... I may change my mind.  I do love the style, but just not sure if my conservative DB will understand it... Well I can always wear them when I am not with him...lol

I just sign up with LA.G for presale notice!


----------



## missty4

the jennys


----------



## boxermomof2

I pre-ordered Jenny in black & khaki from BNY. I wonder if the black is anthracite? I hope, I hope, I hope.


----------



## mariaesp

Hello
I would like to know where i could buy the dicker boots online... thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> I pre-ordered Jenny in black & khaki from BNY. I wonder if the black is anthracite? I hope, I hope, I hope.


Yes the black is anthracite...this season there is no black and replacing by anthracite!


----------



## shoegal

mariaesp said:
			
		

> Hello
> I would like to know where i could buy the dicker boots online... thanks!



Lagarconne.com


----------



## protein_

shoegal said:


> Protein, would you describe these as a milk chocolate?



I would maybe say a milky chocolate, with a pinch of grey...

Just got the call that the IM store in Soho has them in stock now!  I will run down tomorrow-- I'm so curious about the khaki colour.


----------



## cocoyu

just got the khaki dickers, they are quite green if looking at them together with the camel...  but they look really nice when i tried on!  they are actually the same colour as the dixie they had in 2011a/w.


----------



## shoegal

cocoyu said:
			
		

> just got the khaki dickers, they are quite green if looking at them together with the camel...  but they look really nice when i tried on!  they are actually the same colour as the dixie they had in 2011a/w.



Will you be posting any pics? Pretty please?


----------



## cocoyu

i'd loved to do so, but have not got my shoes with me now. Tomorrow night i maybe able to post some.


----------



## gbg

cocoyu said:


> just got the khaki dickers, they are quite green if looking at them together with the camel... but they look really nice when i tried on! they are actually the same colour as the dixie they had in 2011a/w.


 
Yes please put photoes on both colours, tha camel and the khaki.
I found this picture on net-a-porter of the khaki, look more similiar to the previous season's taupe in my opinion compared to this season's taupe, just more green.
Net-a-porter do not stock the boots yet but have used it on photoes together with other new items already.


----------



## cocoyu

yes, i actually think the colour on the pic is quite accurate, u can expect a bit more green...


----------



## tonkamama

protein_ said:


> I would maybe say a milky chocolate, with a pinch of grey...
> 
> Just got the call that the IM store in Soho has them in stock now!  I will run down tomorrow-- I'm so curious about the khaki colour.


*protein_* ~ any intel on the khaki color?!   TIA!


----------



## meishe

khaki dickers coming tomorrow- will try to post pics ASAP


----------



## boxermomof2

My taupe are coming today. I'll post pics of them next to my cognac.
I can't wait to see pictures of khaki!!!


----------



## kitechick

Hi Ladies, 
I've been following this thread for a while now and do love all your amazing IM shoes. I finally got my first pair of Dicker Boots in October (cognac). They're my favourite shoes so I couldn't resist getting another pair in anthracite. They just arrived and I think the colour is amazing ...
Please let me share my new and old Dickers...


----------



## cinderbellas

FYI, I received both the anthracite and the khaki Dickers yesterday.  I love the anthracite, and I less than love the khaki.  The khaki are TOTALLY green.  I mean TOTALLY.  Also, they seem a bit small to me vs. the fall collection.  Both are going back.  I hope to get the anthracite in the next size up.


----------



## boxermomof2

cinderbellas said:


> FYI, I received both the anthracite and the khaki Dickers yesterday.  I love the anthracite, and I less than love the khaki.  The khaki are TOTALLY green.  I mean TOTALLY.  Also, they seem a bit small to me vs. the fall collection.  Both are going back.  I hope to get the anthracite in the next size up.




Thanks for posting this!
I've decided if the taupe are too close to my cognac, I'm going to return them for camel. I think camel will fit into my wardrobe better. 
I wonder why the Jenny in Khaki are not green? They look more beige.


----------



## boxermomof2

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been following this thread for a while now and do love all your amazing IM shoes. I finally got my first pair of Dicker Boots in October (cognac). They're my favourite shoes so I couldn't resist getting another pair in anthracite. They just arrived and I think the colour is amazing ...
> Please let me share my new and old Dickers...



Love them both!
I own cognac....it is such a rich color. I'm totally in love with them.


----------



## cocoyu

here are the pic of my khaki dickers:


----------



## shoegal

Those are cute. Darker than I thought.


----------



## seaofcowards

ahh i'm absolutely desperate for a pair of these and have finally decided to go ahead and purchase! i can't decide what color i want though..besides anthracite, what color(s) do you guys think go best with black tights/black skinnies?


----------



## lucabela

cinderbellas said:


> FYI, I received both the anthracite and the khaki Dickers yesterday.  I love the anthracite, and I less than love the khaki.  The khaki are TOTALLY green.  I mean TOTALLY.  Also, they seem a bit small to me vs. the fall collection.  Both are going back.  I hope to get the anthracite in the next size up.



So are these season's dickers running smaller than last season's?  Anyone else feeling this also?


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm sending my taupe back. Had I not owned cognac, this color would be perfect...but, it's too close to cognac. From a short distance they look identical.
The khaki are cute, but I think the camel would work better in my wardrobe. 

Cognac left, taupe right. Taupe is gorgeous!


----------



## boxermomof2

lucabela said:


> So are these season's dickers running smaller than last season's?  Anyone else feeling this also?



Yes, they are running smaller. They feel tighter in the toe box. I have a medium width foot. If you are wide through your toe area I would size up. 
I'm afraid to order up a size, so I'm going to wear thin socks with them until they stretch.


----------



## boxermomof2

Well, my son just took my package containing taupe dickers to fed-ex drop off. They are scheduled for Dec 27 delivery, so anyone looking for a size 37 taupe- keep checking La Garconne's website.
I ordered camel and paid for overnight shipping.... I hope they get here before Christmas, they are one of my presents this year. 

WOOHOO! I just received shipping notice for my camel!!!


----------



## hipnycmom

I just got the dickers in taupe and anthracite! I was underwhelmed by anthra (was really expecting to love it). I think if they were a shade lighter I would keep them. I really love the taupe though. It's a great great color!


----------



## drati

In terms of sizing, are this season's Dickers just tighter in the width or also shorter in length? Thanks.

Loving all the pics of the s/s 12 Dickers being posted here.


----------



## tonkamama

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been following this thread for a while now and do love all your amazing IM shoes. I finally got my first pair of Dicker Boots in October (cognac). They're my favourite shoes so I couldn't resist getting another pair in anthracite. They just arrived and I think the colour is amazing ...
> Please let me share my new and old Dickers...


Congrats!!!  ...  your anthracite is beautiful!!    I am still waiting for mine ...


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> Well, my son just took my package containing taupe dickers to fed-ex drop off. They are scheduled for Dec 27 delivery, so anyone looking for a size 37 taupe- keep checking La Garconne's website.
> I ordered camel and paid for overnight shipping.... I hope they get here before Christmas, they are one of my presents this year.
> 
> WOOHOO! I just received shipping notice for my camel!!!


*boxermomof2 ~* Cannot wait to see your Camel!!  I had a Dicker in Taupe and Dixie in Chocolate (both FW 11)...  and waiting for my anthra...   so I wonder if Cemel will be a easy color for pairing.   


*hipnycmom ~ *Taupe is a MUST color IMO...  I had so much fun with Taupe as it goes so well with majority of my outfits.....   

I am expecting the same mileages from anthra... as I have way too many grey / black outfits!!


----------



## tonkamama

seaofcowards said:


> ahh i'm absolutely desperate for a pair of these and have finally decided to go ahead and purchase! i can't decide what color i want though..besides anthracite, what color(s) do you guys think go best with black tights/black skinnies?


anthracite or taupe...


----------



## boxermomof2

hipnycmom said:


> I just got the dickers in taupe and anthracite! I was underwhelmed by anthra (was really expecting to love it). I think if they were a shade lighter I would keep them. I really love the taupe though. It's a great great color!




The taupe is GORGEOUS! 
Had I not already owned cognac I would have kept taupe. The photo I posted makes the color difference look farther apart, but side by side IRL the new taupe is very close to last season's cognac. They are both brown with different undertones....but the brown is the same. 
I wish they would have kept the taupe lighter like past seasons....Now I'll have to find that color in another boot.


----------



## boxermomof2

tonkamama said:


> *boxermomof2 ~* Cannot wait to see your Camel!!  I had a Dicker in Taupe and Dixie in Chocolate (both FW 11)...  and waiting for my anthra... *  so I wonder if Cemel will be a easy color for pairing.   *



I asked my husband and son for help choosing khaki vs camel, and they both thought the camel looked like my Ugg chesnut. That is my all time favorite color boot. 
It's funny, I said the dickers would replace my Uggs because they look better and are equally comfortable.


----------



## boxermomof2

I hope the camel are close to miel because I love this look! (Posted several pages back 
Carolines mode)


----------



## shoegal

They do - I'm packing for a trip but will try to get pics. Yours will probably be here before I can do it though. I love them.


----------



## boxermomof2

shoegal said:


> They do - I'm packing for a trip but will try to get pics. Yours will probably be here before I can do it though. I love them.




OMG, thank you! I'm so excited!!!
I was second guessing my decision this morning. I was worried I should have chosen khaki. I did order Jenny in khaki though.
 I will get a lot of use from camel! My everyday look is pretty much the pics above.


----------



## cinderbellas

^^^I think you made the right choice with the camel.  My khaki's looked much greener IRL than the pics posted here above.


----------



## gbg

In my opinion the dickers look best in a colour that gives the suede some different shades in similar colours, so not one solid colour, if you know what i mean.

For example previous season's anthracite was lighter and had lots of different shades that made it so versatile. This season's anthracite is too dark and looks more like only one solid colour, this make it harder to match and style in my opinion. (I wonder if this made hipnycmom disappointed about hers?)

From the pictures, this seasons taupe seems to have lots of shades in the suede which is a plus, however compared to previous seasons taupe is seem to only have one colour in the shading (brown). 

Owning a pair of taupe from previous season you learnt how easy the boot is to match with any colour due to the different shades in the boot (khaki, beige, grey), however given that this seasons taupe still have lots of shades I believe that  the colour still will look gorgeous and be easy to match. 

Based on the shading in the suede and different colour that comes up in the suede I would recommend the Camel (if similar colour to previous season Miel; shading beige, camel, brown) and the Taupe from this season.

I would not recommend the khaki nor anthracite, however this is just my opinion. 

Hope everyone get happy with their buys.

Now just waiting to see the Camel. (in the mean time uploaded some more miel coloured boots)


----------



## mariaesp

Hi! I´m from spain, and yesterday i bought in a store of here, Dicker Boots in Anthracity Color. it costs 335 euros.
I would like buy Camel or taupe.. but here it is sold out.
Do you know some online shop (Someone tell me Le Garconne), but i prefer in Europe where i can buy this ones?. 
In le garconne, it cost 450 euros (aprox)
Thanks, sorry about my english


----------



## juneping

mariaesp said:


> Hi! I´m from spain, and yesterday i bought in a store of here, Dicker Boots in Anthracity Color. it costs 335 euros.
> I would like buy Camel or taupe.. but here it is sold out.
> Do you know some online shop (Someone tell me Le Garconne), but i prefer in Europe where i can buy this ones?.
> In le garconne, it cost 450 euros (aprox)
> Thanks, sorry about my english



i know Matches Fashion and NAP int'l will carry dickers...just not sure when they will start.
for the US...if they (popular store like Barneys) already had the stock in, some sizes are sold out already.


----------



## jellylicious

Stuart & Wright just received new shipment of the dickers in anthra, camel and taupe. Anybody interested should give them a call PRONTO!


----------



## meishe

just got my khaki dickers! the 38 is just right- i'm normally a US 7.5 or 8. I ordered the taupe too just to be safe, but I'll probably end up keeping the khaki. taupe just seems a little too brown for my taste.. pics of khaki below!


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> I asked my husband and son for help choosing khaki vs camel, and they both thought the camel looked like my Ugg chesnut. That is my all time favorite color boot.
> It's funny, I said the dickers would replace my Uggs because they look better and are equally comfortable.


Oh if Camel is like Ugg Chestnut....  then indeed a beautiful color!!  I must have 5 pairs of Ugg including Chestnut...  now they are resting in the corner of my garage (I built my shoes closet system inside the garage)...  I still love my Ugg, which now I only wearing them for running errands & stuff or walking my furry babies in the park.... I too thought Dicker is much more stylish


----------



## shoegal

meishe said:
			
		

> just got my khaki dickers! the 38 is just right- i'm normally a US 7.5 or 8. I ordered the taupe too just to be safe, but I'll probably end up keeping the khaki. taupe just seems a little too brown for my taste.. pics of khaki below!



Can you post a side by side pic of khaki and taupe?


----------



## tonkamama

gbg said:


> In my opinion the dickers look best in a colour that gives the suede some different shades in similar colours, so not one solid colour, if you know what i mean.
> 
> For example previous season's anthracite was lighter and had lots of different shades that made it so versatile. This season's anthracite is too dark and looks more like only one solid colour, this make it harder to match and style in my opinion. (I wonder if this made hipnycmom disappointed about hers?)
> 
> From the pictures, this seasons taupe seems to have lots of shades in the suede which is a plus, however compared to previous seasons taupe is seem to only have one colour in the shading (brown).
> 
> Owning a pair of taupe from previous season you learnt how easy the boot is to match with any colour due to the different shades in the boot (khaki, beige, grey), however given that this seasons taupe still have lots of shades I believe that  the colour still will look gorgeous and be easy to match.
> 
> Based on the shading in the suede and different colour that comes up in the suede I would recommend the Camel (if similar colour to previous season Miel; shading beige, camel, brown) and the Taupe from this season.
> 
> I would not recommend the khaki nor anthracite, however this is just my opinion.
> 
> Hope everyone get happy with their buys.
> 
> Now just waiting to see the Camel. (in the mean time uploaded some more miel coloured boots)


Thank you gbg ~ for your opinions on the new dicker colors... I love my 2011 Taupe (I  have said this many times), like you said earlier, the color has many variation which makes easy to dress.. (like last minute rushing out the door and I can always count on my Taupe Dicker).  

I really do hope this year Camel does look like Miel...  that is a dreaming color!


----------



## meishe

shoegal said:


> Can you post a side by side pic of khaki and taupe?


Unfortunately I don't have the taupe color yet, they are en-route. The holiday has pushed back all the Fed-Ex deliveries, so what was 2-day is now a week! I will be sure to post as soon as they come (hopefully earlier than expected) 

lighting sure does crazy things!


----------



## fduff

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, they are running smaller. They feel tighter in the toe box. I have a medium width foot. If you are wide through your toe area I would size up.
> I'm afraid to order up a size, so I'm going to wear thin socks with them until they stretch.




Would you say they're cut slimmer in the toe box, or is the length of this season's boot actually shorter?   Thanks!


----------



## gbg

Espejto.it is an italian site that sell the taupe dickers for 335 EUR (only for pre-order). Unfortunately they do not seem to stock the Camels. You have to register and become a member before you can see the stock of Isabel Marant and make an order. 

I think most European stores will charge the price in pounds (Matches, NAP), perhaps if Farfetch get some Dicker boots they will be charged in EUR. 
Cheers



mariaesp said:


> Hi! I´m from spain, and yesterday i bought in a store of here, Dicker Boots in Anthracity Color. it costs 335 euros.
> I would like buy Camel or taupe.. but here it is sold out.
> Do you know some online shop (Someone tell me Le Garconne), but i prefer in Europe where i can buy this ones?.
> In le garconne, it cost 450 euros (aprox)
> Thanks, sorry about my english


----------



## mariaesp

gbg said:


> Espejto.it is an italian site that sell the taupe dickers for 335 EUR (only for pre-order). Unfortunately they do not seem to stock the Camels. You have to register and become a member before you can see the stock of Isabel Marant and make an order.
> 
> I think most European stores will charge the price in pounds (Matches, NAP), perhaps if Farfetch get some Dicker boots they will be charged in EUR.
> Cheers



thanks for all!


----------



## boxermomof2

fduff said:


> Would you say they're cut slimmer in the toe box, or is the length of this season's boot actually shorter?   Thanks!



No, it did not feel shorter to me, just slimmer in the toe box.  My feet are two different sizes and I tried it on my larger foot. I'm a true size 7 on one side,  and a small size 7-borderline 6.5 on the other.


----------



## mariaesp

Barneys whit shipping is 700 euros!!! OMG!
I need camel color, and i don't know where i buy it! In net a porter told me, that they will sell in anthracite and khaki.... No taupe or camel.
I don´t know where i can looking for


----------



## fduff

boxermomof2 said:


> No, it did not feel shorter to me, just slimmer in the toe box.  My feet are two different sizes and I tried it on my larger foot. I'm a true size 7 on one side,  and a small size 7-borderline 6.5 on the other.




Thanks for your reply!  Hopefully yours will stretch out in time (which it most likely will with wear!)


----------



## gbg

An ebayer put up some pictures of the SS12 Camel that just ended. From the pictures they look absolutely gorgeous, I wonder how true the pictures are to the real colour. They look a lot lighter than the picture on lagarconne, perhaps there is a lot of flash in these pictures. Anyway they look promising, and the colour look very similar to previous season's Miel. If anyone can make the picture larger please help me out.


----------



## gbg

Please note that seller told me that it was the wrong box with these photoes and that the Miel colour alreay had sold out. She said that the shoes would come in the right box and was true to size (i.e not smaller as pervious seasons), so I quess we can only assume that they are the Camel coloun from SS12, maybe somone else will be able to verify.



gbg said:


> An ebayer put up some pictures of the SS12 Camel that just ended. From the pictures they look absolutely gorgeous, I wonder how true the pictures are to the real colour. They look a lot lighter than the picture on lagarconne, perhaps there is a lot of flash in these pictures. Anyway they look promising, and the colour look very similar to previous season's Miel. If anyone can make the picture larger please help me out.


----------



## tonkamama

*I am enlarging the photo for gbg .. SS12 Camel 
*


----------



## jellylicious

The camel is lovely! Such a great neutral!


----------



## mariaesp

I have a question... I have one dicker boot in size 40, and i want buy another in Le garconne, but the size are in italian... what have i to put?
thanks


----------



## juneping

mariaesp said:


> i have a question... I have one dicker boot in size 40, and i want buy another in le garconne, but the size are in italian... What have i to put?
> Thanks



i can't be sure. but 40 = 10
i am a 7 and i got the 37
i thought it's french sizing??


----------



## mariaesp

juneping said:


> i can't be sure. but 40 = 10
> i am a 7 and i got the 37
> i thought it's french sizing??


 
I wonder what size 40 French equivalent, because I have to mark the page in size Italian


----------



## meishe

mariaesp said:


> I wonder what size 40 French equivalent, because I have to mark the page in size Italian


I purchased the size 38 IT from La Garçonne and it's equivalent to the FR 38 or US 8


----------



## juneping

mariaesp said:


> I wonder what size 40 French equivalent, because I have to mark the page in size Italian



you meant the site would convert FR sizing to IT sizing??
i thought they would just inter-use the sizing.


----------



## kitechick

Love all your new Dickers. Miel & Taupe seem to be great! By the way I just received my first pair of Beketts/Wilow sneakers. I'm totally in love (though I'm pretty sure my BF will hate them ). 
By the way they run small, smaller than the Dickers!


----------



## shoegal

kitechick said:
			
		

> Love all your new Dickers. Miel & Taupe seem to be great! By the way I just received my first pair of Beketts/Wilow sneakers. I'm totally in love (though I'm pretty sure my BF will hate them ).
> By the way they run small, smaller than the Dickers!



My daughter lives those - where are they available?


----------



## duna

juneping said:


> you meant the site would convert FR sizing to IT sizing??
> i thought they would just inter-use the sizing.



French sizing and Italian are the same.


----------



## mariaesp

I dont know... Last week i bought a pair in Athracite Colour, but I want Miel too.... If you wanted one pair, you would buy another one?
Doubts Doubts Doubts!


----------



## mariaesp

duna said:


> French sizing and Italian are the same.


 
Really? I dont know, I just thinked that Italian Size was different that French. Por example.. if it is italian size 40, it will be french size 41... or not?


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone know if Barneys (stores not online) still carry black or anthr. color? TIA!


----------



## shoegal

mariaesp said:
			
		

> Really? I dont know, I just thinked that Italian Size was different that French. Por example.. if it is italian size 40, it will be french size 41... or not?



No sizes are the same


----------



## mariaesp

shoegal said:


> No sizes are the same



okk thanks


----------



## shoegal11

shopgirl1010 said:


> Anyone know if Barneys (stores not online) still carry black or anthr. color? TIA!



Barney's in BH has the anthracite , I just purchased a pair yesterday


----------



## shopgirl1010

shoegal11 said:


> Barney's in BH has the anthracite , I just purchased a pair yesterday



Great, thanks! I'm trying to decide if I should order this pair too (I have the cognac that I bought in the summer).


----------



## meishe

shoegal said:


> Can you post a side by side pic of khaki and taupe?




If anyone is interested in seeing the Khaki vs. Taupe color, here they are side-by-side. The taupe is definitely much browner than taupe in past. Happy holidays!


----------



## flower71

mariaesp said:


> Really? I dont know, I just thinked that Italian Size was different that French. Por example.. if it is italian size 40, it will be french size 41... or not?


I assure that Italian sizing is different than French sizing. I am a 39 in Italian, and a 40 in French. Italian is one size down compared to French sizing


----------



## Julide

*Meishe*Thank you for the comparison pics. I ordered the Taupe and Camel. I hope that the heel is not too high. I loved the Dixies and am so sad to hear that they will no longer make them


----------



## angelastoel

I just ordered the betty's on the NAP today, can't wait to wear them! They are my 4th pair of IM shoes, so I should definetly make a collection picture one day!
So everyone who is looking for these, they are on net-a-porter!!!


----------



## Advo

meishe said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing the Khaki vs. Taupe color, here they are side-by-side. The taupe is definitely much browner than taupe in past. Happy holidays!



Hmm, the khaki looks like mine in taupe


----------



## Magda5

Advice, please, girls!!!  

... Just bought my second pair of dicker boots in anthracite.  They arrived today and of course I have no complaints.  I am IN LOVE with my taupe pair (from last year, a true taupey-color with greenish undertones) but they've gotten somewhat limited wear due to my fear of the lighter color getting ruined with outdoor moisture.  

This is why I decided to go with anthracite.  Though now I'm looking at the camel color and am almost regretting my color selection.  

How do those of you with the "lighter" colors feel they've worn? 

I'll probably need a pair of black boots at some point: Do you think I should go with another brand of boots to fill this need... or should I keep this pair and wear them more often than my taupe pair??? 

 Thanks! You're the only ones who'd really understand my dilemma... heh


----------



## shoegal

This is coming from someone new to the craze who purchased anthracite and camel myself and received a surprise pair of taupe for Christmas but the camels are fabulous. I've sprayed them generously and I am thinking of buying a back up - I love them that much. I'm going rag and bone Newbury for my all black though.


----------



## Advo

Net-a-porter received Dicker boots in black and "moss green" (?) today:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/180874


----------



## Magda5

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm sending my taupe back. Had I not owned cognac, this color would be perfect...but, it's too close to cognac. From a short distance they look identical.
> The khaki are cute, but I think the camel would work better in my wardrobe.
> 
> Cognac left, taupe right. Taupe is gorgeous!




Taupe looks quite greyish in this picture.  I am leaning toward returning my newly ordered anthracite and just ordered camel... but if the 2012 taupe is more grey than brown, I may have to consider this color as well.  So confused...


----------



## Magda5

shoegal said:


> This is coming from someone new to the craze who purchased anthracite and camel myself and received a surprise pair of taupe for Christmas but the camels are fabulous. I've sprayed them generously and I am thinking of buying a back up - I love them that much. I'm going rag and bone Newbury for my all black though.



I think this is good advice! I just ordered the camel and will make my FINAL decision when they arrive.  Now to just find a black pair of boots as comfortable as my dickers... (The Newbury are beautiful, though the heel looks a bit high for me)  

Thanks for your response!


----------



## boxermomof2

Magda5 said:


> Taupe looks quite greyish in this picture.  I am leaning toward returning my newly ordered anthracite and just ordered camel... but if the 2012 taupe is more grey than brown, I may have to consider this color as well.  So confused...




Go by meishe's photo. They are more brown IRL. This is a photo of taupe next to khaki. I don't know why they look so grey in my photo. They were very close to my cognac. At a glance, you couldn't tell cognac and taupe apart.


----------



## boxermomof2

Magda5 said:


> I think this is good advice! I just ordered the camel and will make my FINAL decision when they arrive.  Now to just find a black pair of boots as comfortable as my dickers... (The Newbury are beautiful, though the heel looks a bit high for me)
> 
> Thanks for your response!




I LOVE my camel! I'm so sad i couldn't have last season's taupe, but the camel more than make up for it. They will look cute with denim shorts and summer skirts.


----------



## Magda5

boxermomof2 said:


> I LOVE my camel! I'm so sad i couldn't have last season's taupe, but the camel more than make up for it. They will look cute with denim shorts and summer skirts.



Thanks!!! I feel a lot better now.  Excited to have the camel! 

BTW, did you add a protective sole? I did this with the other pair I own, though I'm wondering if the wear is awful if you don't.


----------



## boxermomof2

Magda5 said:


> Thanks!!! I feel a lot better now.  Excited to have the camel!
> 
> BTW, did you add a protective sole? I did this with the other pair I own, though I'm wondering if the wear is awful if you don't.



I have not, but want to.
 I have several shoes I need to do this to. I've been too lazy to make the trip to the cobbler. :shame:
The wear so far is not bad, but I'm not hard on shoes. My son's GF is really hard on shoes.


----------



## jellylicious

I'm adding to the confusion. I'm still on the fence if i need another pair of dickers. I have a black pair-would love to own a camel. How do you ladies justify owning more than a pair? I do love my dickers but afraid i may be sick of them come spring.


----------



## shoegal

I'm probably not the person to answer as I love shoes but I feel pretty much set owning the colors I do. Aside from the comfort, for my lifestyle they are perfect and versatile.


----------



## boxermomof2

I label my shoes according to comfort...some I can wear one hour, some two, some four. My dicker boots are all day shoes, so owning multiple colors makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## jellylicious

shoegal said:


> I'm probably not the person to answer as I love shoes but I feel pretty much set owning the colors I do. Aside from the comfort, for my lifestyle they are perfect and versatile.





boxermomof2 said:


> I label my shoes according to comfort...some I can wear one hour, some two, some four. My dicker boots are all day shoes, so owning multiple colors makes perfect sense to me!



Totally agree with you guys, they are so comfortable. I had pre-ordered the Jenny's because it looks comfy but the dickers has the perfect heel..I'm 5' 5" and I need a bit of a lift.  I need to pull the plug soon.


----------



## j0yc3

My anthracite dicker arrived!! Love it!!! A nice addition to my chocolate Dixie


----------



## jellylicious

Congrats! Mod pix please!


----------



## Greentea

My feet run a bit wide. I normally wear a size 6 - should I try the 37?


----------



## Julide

Greentea said:


> My feet run a bit wide. I normally wear a size 6 - should I try the 37?



My feet are more than a bit wide. I usually wear 9. I got the 9. I find that they don't fit too snug across the front of the foot. I hope this helps!!


----------



## mazzapan

Hi girls. I wish to purchase the Camel Dickers. Do I order my european/italian size 39 or do I get the 40 since the boots are French? Please help cos I need to buy them before they sell out and I can't try them on first!


----------



## meishe

mazzapan said:


> Hi girls. I wish to purchase the Camel Dickers. Do I order my european/italian size 39 or do I get the 40 since the boots are French? Please help cos I need to buy them before they sell out and I can't try them on first!


I usually wear a 38 IT/EUR and got the 38 Dickers. I tried the 39 too to be safe and they were too big- especially since they will stretch with wear. Hope this helps!


----------



## kitechick

Hi Ladies,
I need a sizing advise, too! For those who own the Wilows or Beketts: do you think they widened (in length) with wear?!?
I am really in between two sizes. The 40 feels a little bit too short (just my big toe), the 41 seems a bit more comfortable right now but there is a lot space left in the front and I'm afraid it might be getting too big with wear... 
So difficult to make the decision, but I really want to keep one pair...


----------



## boxermomof2

mazzapan said:


> Hi girls. I wish to purchase the Camel Dickers. Do I order my european/italian size 39 or do I get the 40 since the boots are French? Please help cos I need to buy them before they sell out and I can't try them on first!



I wear a 37 european size and 37 IM fit me (2011 & 2012 season). 

I remember Net a porter stating Dicker boots run large- take the next size down. If you go by the French sizing, NAP was spot on correct.


----------



## mazzapan

meishe said:


> I usually wear a 38 IT/EUR and got the 38 Dickers. I tried the 39 too to be safe and they were too big- especially since they will stretch with wear. Hope this helps!



Thank-you! I guess I should go with my regular size then ie. 39.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, ladies for the sizing help!


----------



## cocoyu

kitechick said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> I need a sizing advise, too! For those who own the Wilows or Beketts: do you think they widened (in length) with wear?!?
> I am really in between two sizes. The 40 feels a little bit too short (just my big toe), the 41 seems a bit more comfortable right now but there is a lot space left in the front and I'm afraid it might be getting too big with wear...
> So difficult to make the decision, but I really want to keep one pair...



if u don't feel comfortable with the smaller size, i think you should get the larger one. Normally shoes get wider after wear usually but not in length. i also need to buy my wilow one size larger because of the length. Hope that help. =)


----------



## kitechick

cocoyu said:
			
		

> if u don't feel comfortable with the smaller size, i think you should get the larger one. Normally shoes get wider after wear usually but not in length. i also need to buy my wilow one size larger because of the length. Hope that help. =)



Thanks a lot cocoyu. Guess it will be smarter to go with the bigger size ...


----------



## mazzapan

meishe said:


> I usually wear a 38 IT/EUR and got the 38 Dickers. I tried the 39 too to be safe and they were too big- especially since they will stretch with wear. Hope this helps!



Looking back I see that you got the khaki colour. It looks gorgeous in your pictures. Now I am thinking I want khaki! It doesn't look very green at all but more neutral. Am I right?


----------



## Magda5

kitechick said:


> Thanks a lot cocoyu. Guess it will be smarter to go with the bigger size ...



If they're not so large that they're uncomfortable (ie, slipping) I would also stick to that size.  Dickers should be comfortable! Thats one of the main selling points for me.  

Last season's dickers were quite large for me (I think the sizing was larger then) but now they feel lovely as compared to the tighter fit of my new pair.


----------



## meishe

mazzapan said:


> Looking back I see that you got the khaki colour. It looks gorgeous in your pictures. Now I am thinking I want khaki! It doesn't look very green at all but more neutral. Am I right?


Funny you should ask! I debated between khaki and taupe for days, and even ordered both. I did end up keeping the khaki- taupe was much too dark for my taste. I've found though that the khaki looks much greener in artificial light, and much more neutral/beige in natural light. I'm happy with my choice in the end. When outside, the khaki much more resembles past season's taupe. Inside in harsher light, it is a bit more sage-looking. It's still a versatile color nonetheless


----------



## cocoyu

meishe said:
			
		

> Funny you should ask! I debated between khaki and taupe for days, and even ordered both. I did end up keeping the khaki- taupe was much too dark for my taste. I've found though that the khaki looks much greener in artificial light, and much more neutral/beige in natural light. I'm happy with my choice in the end. When outside, the khaki much more resembles past season's taupe. Inside in harsher light, it is a bit more sage-looking. It's still a versatile color nonetheless



hi meishe, i also got the khaki,  they really look differently in different lighting. i think they would be great to match with summer clothes!


----------



## j0yc3

I wear 35.5 for pumps and 36.5 for boots that i have to wear socks and since I want the dickers to fit nicely, I am wearing a size 36. I can still wear thin sock on it. 


Yesterday I did some errands in the city that requires some walking back and forth to the train station and my feet hurt! I'm glad I was able to get a Diie because that is a walking shoe. I now wish I got a light colored Dixie, since I have a chocolate.. Shame they won't be produced any,ore though.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone seen the cleane bootie in the red leopard?  I am looking for size 37.  TIA


----------



## Julide

j0yc3 said:


> I wear 35.5 for pumps and 36.5 for boots that i have to wear socks and since I want the dickers to fit nicely, I am wearing a size 36. I can still wear thin sock on it.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I did some errands in the city that requires some walking back and forth to the train station and my feet hurt! I'm glad I was able to get a Diie because that is a walking shoe. I now wish I got a light colored Dixie, since I have a chocolate.. Shame they won't be produced any,ore though.



I know!! I am so sad that they won't be making the Dixie again. I can walk for miles in those boots!!!


----------



## duna

Funny how the Dickers are still on NAP after several days, I must be the only one who bought them, lol!! ( the black/charcoal not sure : they're my 3rd pair, I have to STOP!)


----------



## cocoyu

duna said:
			
		

> Funny how the Dickers are still on NAP after several days, I must be the only one who bought them, lol!! ( the black/charcoal not sure : they're my 3rd pair, I have to STOP!)



Yes, I am also surprised and the price is quite good. what other 2 colour have u got?


----------



## duna

^^^ I've got the Miel and the Taupe, so I wanted a dark pair; I hope this will be the last


----------



## cocoyu

duna said:
			
		

> ^^^ I've got the Miel and the Taupe, so I wanted a dark pair; I hope this will be the last



what a nice collection!!!!  maybe you can consider a leather (not suede) version, haha..


----------



## kitechick

duna said:
			
		

> ^^^ I've got the Miel and the Taupe, so I wanted a dark pair; I hope this will be the last



I totally understand!!! The boots are just too tempting . I got the cognac Dickers in October and received my anthracite ones recently. Am so tempted by the ones in miel, but haven't seen them around yet...


----------



## KatrinL

I usualy have a european/italien size 40/40,5...do you think a IM (french) 41 will fit?


----------



## kitechick

KatrinL said:
			
		

> I usualy have a european/italien size 40/40,5...do you think a IM (french) 41 will fit?



I guess it depends on the IM model you want. Do you want to buy the Dicker boots? I have your shoe size and both my Dickers are perfect in 40...
I also bought the Wilow/Beketts but they do run smaller, so 41 would be the better choice with these...


----------



## KatrinL

I want the Dickers!
I am just confused since reading the NAP size guide.
The say the IM boots have a french sizes and in this case I would need a 41 to get a european 40.
They are the only ones describing them as having french sizes.(?)
Mytheresa sizes them in Italien sizes but both advice to size them up when beeing in between ...
I am mostly more a 40,5 than a 40 and there a no half sizes, so I might better Take the 41 in any case?!


----------



## tonkamama

KatrinL said:


> I want the Dickers!
> I am just confused since reading the NAP size guide.
> The say the IM boots have a french sizes and in this case I would need a 41 to get a european 40.
> They are the only ones describing them as having french sizes.(?)
> Mytheresa sizes them in Italien sizes but both advice to size them up when beeing in between ...
> I am mostly more a 40,5 than a 40 and there a no half sizes, so I might better Take the 41 in any case?!


What is your normal boot size?  

For example, I am either 37.5 or 38, mostly 38.  I took 38 both Dicker & Dixie (2011 FW) and they fit fine for me and very comfortable as I have regular feet (not wide).  So if you are mostly 40.5 maybe you should go with size 41 for more comfort per NAP's website suggestion.    

If you are ordering from NAP, why not ordering both sizes?  NAP has friendly return policy.  GL!.


----------



## francelamour

I am also a 40,5 and I ordered the dicker boots at nap on tuesday...I am going for the 41 because this will nearly be a european 40 - as the costumer service told me!
I hope they will arrive soon...and fit!


----------



## drati

KatrinL said:


> I usualy have a european/italien size 40/40,5...do you think a IM (french) 41 will fit?



Go for the 40. I am a 42 in most shoes and the 41 Dickers and Dixies fit perfectly. I think a 41 will be too large for you. Unless you want to wear really thick socks with them.


----------



## Julide

I just got my dickers this week in Taupe and Camel. Sadly camel is too yellow for my skin tone, my legs looked really sickly next to the camel. Also Taupe has a brown undertone and will compare them to my chocolate dixies to see if there is enough difference to justify having both...I am super disapointed by the camel colour.I was sooo excited! Too bad my own skin has too much yellow undertone in it...


----------



## francelamour

I was looking for the  camel ones as well but no european shop (mytheresa,nap,matches...) seems to have them this season?!
Has anyone seen them somewhere in europe?
By the way...mytheresa will get the taupe ones this season but they do not know exactly when...!


----------



## francelamour

drati said:
			
		

> Go for the 40. I am a 42 in most shoes and the 41 Dickers and Dixies fit perfectly. I think a 41 will be too large for you. Unless you want to wear really thick socks with them.



Really?I am just wondering why the nap customerservice adviced me to size up them...


----------



## drati

francelamour said:


> Really?I am just wondering why the nap customerservice adviced me to size up them...



My Dickers and Dixie are from the previous season. From comments here I gather that the sizing is similar this season.

You should follow the customer service advice. Just sharing my experience here. At least with NAP you can always return/exchange. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## duna

francelamour said:


> Really?I am just wondering why the nap customerservice adviced me to size up them...



I'm usually a size 40 and my Dickers are 41, if that's any help...


----------



## francelamour

Thanks - thats what i have thought because if the french sizing...!
If am wondering about nap stock - all sizes still available...am I the only one who ordered !


----------



## YingsFashion

Hi everyone, NAP has the Jennys now in taupe and black!!!


----------



## duna

I ordered the black Dickers in 41 at NAP, they arrived today!!


----------



## francelamour

Thats what I ordered as well!
Are they black or in the end gray as mentioned in the order confirmation?
I hope mine will arrive tomorrow...


----------



## kitechick

francelamour said:
			
		

> Thats what I ordered as well!
> Are they black or in the end gray as mentioned in the order confirmation?
> I hope mine will arrive tomorrow...



They are a dark gray, almost black ...


----------



## duna

francelamour said:


> Thats what I ordered as well!
> Are they black or in the end gray as mentioned in the order confirmation?
> I hope mine will arrive tomorrow...



As *Kitechick* rightly says, they are dark grey almost black. I prefer them like that, I was worried that they would be BLACK ( if that makes any sense)


----------



## francelamour

Perfekt!
I really like it that they are not too black black ... I exactly know what you mean !


----------



## daisy chain

Hi ladies!







This is unfortunately the state of my Dicker heel after a recent run in with the escalator...I was horrified when it happened! I don't even know what to do, the wood is ruined! Does anyone have any experience with repairs from IM? Short of replacing the heel...I don't know if a cobbler would be able to do anything! Help!


----------



## Magda5

duna said:
			
		

> ^^^ I've got the Miel and the Taupe, so I wanted a dark pair; I hope this will be the last



What a great pair! Is Miel the light camel from 2011 s/s? I bought the camel from this season and they are quite dark...! Im now wishing I had scooped the 2011 colors up as well!


----------



## Magda5

daisy chain said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is unfortunately the state of my Dicker heel after a recent run in with the escalator...I was horrified when it happened! I don't even know what to do, the wood is ruined! Does anyone have any experience with repairs from IM? Short of replacing the heel...I don't know if a cobbler would be able to do anything! Help!



Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened  I can't tell I'd that's a hole... But if not, would you be able to sand it down with a light sand paper and then use a wood stain or even brown shoe polish to bring the heel back to one color?


----------



## cocoyu

daisy chain said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is unfortunately the state of my Dicker heel after a recent run in with the escalator...I was horrified when it happened! I don't even know what to do, the wood is ruined! Does anyone have any experience with repairs from IM? Short of replacing the heel...I don't know if a cobbler would be able to do anything! Help!



the cobbler should be able to help making it less obvious...  for the worst case, would u consider painting the whole heels as black? i think in some previous seasons, the black dicker did come with black heels, which are nice.


----------



## duna

Magda5 said:


> What a great pair! Is Miel the light camel from 2011 s/s? I bought the camel from this season and they are quite dark...! Im now wishing I had scooped the 2011 colors up as well!



yes I think so (I'm not good with names!) I bought them last Febuary at NAP, so it must be s/s 2011. The Taupe were a/w 2011....

I think I prefer dark colours with dark heels, like the pic above, but never mind!


----------



## jettsett

daisy chain said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is unfortunately the state of my Dicker heel after a recent run in with the escalator...I was horrified when it happened! I don't even know what to do, the wood is ruined! Does anyone have any experience with repairs from IM? Short of replacing the heel...I don't know if a cobbler would be able to do anything! Help!



i saw your pic and literally gasped in horror!  i am so sorry that happened to you!  i know a good cobbler can try to gently pull the wood veneer straight and smooth again and then glue it down.  i've had that done to some leather-covered wedges.  but i feel like with wood veneered heels, i'd almost ask to have the wood veneer re-done completely new.  i'd never be happy with it unless it was like new but that's just me.  

i'd say take it to the cobbler and see if he can smooth it out first.  if that looks good enough, then great!  but if you're not happy, i'd ask if they can re-apply a new wood veneer.  i don't see why not.  cobblers can be miracle workers!

on a side note, i think i'll keep my dickers indoors from here on out!  yikes!!


----------



## francelamour

The antrazith (very smooth great light black) arrived and I am very happy that I ordered the french 41!I like them to have a little space because I walk a lot and...
'These boots are made for walking'!


----------



## francelamour

...i was Talking about the antrazith 'Dickers'...


----------



## daisy chain

jettsett said:


> i saw your pic and literally gasped in horror!  i am so sorry that happened to you!  i know a good cobbler can try to gently pull the wood veneer straight and smooth again and then glue it down.  i've had that done to some leather-covered wedges.  but i feel like with wood veneered heels, i'd almost ask to have the wood veneer re-done completely new.  i'd never be happy with it unless it was like new but that's just me.
> 
> i'd say take it to the cobbler and see if he can smooth it out first.  if that looks good enough, then great!  but if you're not happy, i'd ask if they can re-apply a new wood veneer.  i don't see why not.  cobblers can be miracle workers!
> 
> on a side note, i think i'll keep my dickers indoors from here on out!  yikes!!



Cocoyu - I do like the black heel...I think I may go down that route if the cobbler is unable to smooth it out...thanks for the pic!

And jettsett, tell me about it! The second it happened I literally had a mini heart attack (I was at work!)...I took it into the cobbler today and hopefully he will be able to do something, I'll find out on friday. I did a lot of research and apparently this guy is the best in my area...fingers crossed! New years miracle?


----------



## boxermomof2

US Net-a-porter have the anthracite (grey) Jenny's in stock.  I ordered a pair because I don't trust Barney's pre-sale. They had camel dickers in stock AFTER I placed an order, and they never shipped. The sold out online so I ordered my camel from La Garconne. I think Barney's.com is a crap shoot. BTW, the camel are darker than miel...they are very close to UGG chesnut color if this helps.

I can't wait to see the khaki Jenny's!!! I'm holding out hope the color will be closer to the past season's taupe.They sure look like it from La Garconne's website.


----------



## jellylicious

daisy chain said:


> Hi ladies!
> This is unfortunately the state of my Dicker heel after a recent run in with the escalator...I was horrified when it happened! I don't even know what to do, the wood is ruined! Does anyone have any experience with repairs from IM? Short of replacing the heel...I don't know if a cobbler would be able to do anything! Help!



Good luck daisy! Hope you'll find a good cobbler who can do his magic!



boxermomof2 said:


> US Net-a-porter have the anthracite (grey) Jenny's in stock.  I ordered a pair because I don't trust Barney's pre-sale. They had camel dickers in stock AFTER I placed an order, and they never shipped. The sold out online so I ordered my camel from La Garconne. I think Barney's.com is a crap shoot. BTW, the camel are darker than miel...they are very close to UGG chesnut color if this helps.
> 
> I can't wait to see the khaki Jenny's!!! I'm holding out hope the color will be closer to the past season's taupe.They sure look like it from La Garconne's website.



Boxermom2-I can't wait to see the khaki Jenny's as well! The color looks fantastic! 
I received the camels yesterday. It's a lot more yellower than i anticipated and not as warm as the Ugg's chestnut. Also, the more light, the lighter and less yellow they appear. Both photos have no flash and the profile shot is definitely true to color IRL. I have to say i'm on the fence now. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Julide

jellylicious said:


> Good luck daisy! Hope you'll find a good cobbler who can do his magic!
> 
> 
> 
> Boxermom2-I can't wait to see the khaki Jenny's as well! The color looks fantastic!
> I received the camels yesterday. It's a lot more yellower than i anticipated and not as warm as the Ugg's chestnut. Also, the more light, the lighter and less yellow they appear. Both photos have no flash and the profile shot is definitely true to color IRL. I have to say i'm on the fence now. What do you ladies think?



I got them and found them too yellow also. I wish they looked more like your second photo!


----------



## boxermomof2

Yes, the camel are closer to a mustard color. Although your first pic looks darker (on my monitor) than my camel. 
 La Garconne's pictures were very accurate on my monitor.


----------



## jettsett

daisy chain said:


> Cocoyu - I do like the black heel...I think I may go down that route if the cobbler is unable to smooth it out...thanks for the pic!
> 
> And jettsett, tell me about it! The second it happened I literally had a mini heart attack (I was at work!)...I took it into the cobbler today and hopefully he will be able to do something, I'll find out on friday. I did a lot of research and apparently this guy is the best in my area...fingers crossed! New years miracle?



please post pics of the repair!  ever since i saw your pic, i've become obsessed with finding a cobbler that can fix something like that...and mind you, there's not even anything wrong with my dickers!  i guess i'm just trying to be pro-active here and see what sort of options are out there for this type of damage!  LOL!  talk about being in LOVE with a pair of shoes!  it was just so difficult to find my beloved taupe dickers that if anything happened to them, i'd just DIE!!  i won't even check them in when i travel.  i either wear them or stick them in my purse!  LOL!!


----------



## jellylicious

Julide said:


> I got them and found them too yellow also. I wish they looked more like your second photo!



Me too!!! 



boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, the camel are closer to a mustard color. Although your first pic looks darker (on my monitor) than my camel.
> La Garconne's pictures were very accurate on my monitor.



Agree that my pix is a bit dark-but it is too mustardy for my taste. I think i may return them and wait for the khaki jennys. Torn!


----------



## mazzapan

I am still on the fence about colour and size for the Dickers and time is a ticking! The camel looks very dark in the above pic. I am leaning towards khaki, the colour looks more like the old taupe which I missed out on. All my boots are either black or dark brown/tan colours, so the khaki would definitely be different. Also  because I can buy at netaporter and easily exchange if the size is wrong. It appears that I can't do that with La Garconne cos I would have to pay return shipping and new shipping charges. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## boxermomof2

mazzapan said:


> I am still on the fence about colour and size for the Dickers and time is a ticking! The camel looks very dark in the above pic. I am leaning towards khaki, the colour looks more like the old taupe which I missed out on. All my boots are either black or dark brown/tan colours, so the khaki would definitely be different. Also  because I can buy at netaporter and easily exchange if the size is wrong. It appears that I can't do that with La Garconne cos I would have to pay return shipping and new shipping charges. Correct me if I am wrong.



Yes, you would have to pay for return shipping with La Garconne. 

I'll post pics of my camel in natural daylight next to my cognac so you can see. IMO, La Garconne's pictures are accurate...if this helps.


----------



## mazzapan

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, you would have to pay for return shipping with La Garconne.
> 
> I'll post pics of my camel in natural daylight next to my cognac so you can see. IMO, La Garconne's pictures are accurate...if this helps.


That would be good! Also how do you find the sizing? I keep getting conflicting advice about whether to take 39 or 40. Sigh. It's hard living in Australia and not being able to try things on because we don't have them here.


----------



## francelamour

Which is your 'normal' european size?


----------



## mazzapan

francelamour said:


> Which is your 'normal' european size?


I am almost always an IT 39.


----------



## francelamour

I am a italien size 40,5 which would be french 41,5!
I ordered the dickers from nap in french 41 and they fit well.
This kind of boots could not fit that snug like sneakers so because they are some of whide to slip in ... if you only go for the length they are tts - but keep in mind they have a french size!
If you want them very snug you Must choose a size which will maybe to short/small in the length...


----------



## francelamour

(sorry for this posts' english but my 'german' iPhone sometimes writes stupid words by autocorecture...and I sometimes forget to read posts before sending them...!)


----------



## mazzapan

francelamour said:


> I am a italien size 40,5 which would be french 41,5!
> I ordered the dickers from nap in french 41 and they fit well.
> This kind of boots could not fit that snug like sneakers so because they are some of whide to slip in ... if you only go for the length they are tts - but keep in mind they have a french size!
> If you want them very snug you Must choose a size which will maybe to short/small in the length...


so i go for 40? That's what nap said too but other people say take the 39. So confused.


----------



## francelamour

I think it's no good idea to buy shoes for over 300 Euro and then try to  wide them with wet socks or bring them to the cobbler to wide them...this boots slip a little bit because of the shape!If you want them to snug you have to buy them to small and wide them...not my thing - I followed nap's avice and I am happy!


----------



## boxermomof2

francelamour said:


> I am a italien size 40,5 which would be french 41,5!
> I ordered the dickers from nap in french 41 and they fit well.
> This kind of boots could not fit that snug like sneakers so because they are some of whide to slip in ... if you only go for the length they are tts - but keep in mind they have a french size!
> If you want them very snug you Must choose a size which will maybe to short/small in the length...




So, you ordered according to La Garconne's recommendations. You sized up from your Italian size. If you were a Italian size 40 you would have been a size 40 in the dicker boot. 

I know the sizing is completely confusing!
La Garconne states the IM boots are IT sizing. The box says IT and then Made in France. 
According to NAP I should wear a size 38F, but both my dicker boots are a  size 37 and say IT 37 on the box. I am a true size EU 37. 

Last season NAP was stating the shoe was running one size large, this year they are saying TTS?


----------



## francelamour

Yes it is very confusing...the Box of mine is also french...but definitely nap sizes them french...
In my f&b Boots I always have a 40 maybe thos may help those who can compare these sizes....


----------



## boxermomof2

It looks like the khaki Jenny's are close to the old taupe dickers.
NAP's stock photos.


----------



## Iheartsales

Has anyone seen the fringe boots in person? I saw the beige ones once - tdf!!! wonder if they'll be timeless or if they're just a one season trend. wish i could get my hands on them but they're sold out everywhere.


----------



## juliette31

Hi everyone, just ordered the "Jenny" suede ankle boots in Anthracite, from NET-A-PORTER!! So excited, this will be my first pair of Isabel Marant boots, will gladly post photos here when they arrive if anyone would like to see them.


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, I am now looking for these!!!  I think I waited too long.



tb-purselover said:


> IM Cleane Booties:


----------



## dorcast

juliette31 said:


> Hi everyone, just ordered the "Jenny" suede ankle boots in Anthracite, from NET-A-PORTER!! So excited, this will be my first pair of Isabel Marant boots, will gladly post photos here when they arrive if anyone would like to see them.



I can't wait to see pictures! That is the pair I am coveting.


----------



## tb-purselover

Chanel 0407 said:


> OMG, I am now looking for these!!!  I think I waited too long.



Have you tried Nida boutique in SF? They have a few left, not sure in your size though. What size are you looking for? 

Have you tried calling Barney's to see if they have any left? I returned a pair of sz 37 in Dec. But they might be gone by now.


----------



## mazzapan

boxermomof2 said:


> So, you ordered according to La Garconne's recommendations. You sized up from your Italian size. If you were a Italian size 40 you would have been a size 40 in the dicker boot.
> 
> I know the sizing is completely confusing!
> La Garconne states the IM boots are IT sizing. The box says IT and then Made in France.
> According to NAP I should wear a size 38F, but both my dicker boots are a  size 37 and say IT 37 on the box. I am a true size EU 37.
> 
> Last season NAP was stating the shoe was running one size large, this year they are saying TTS?


That's interesting, the box says IT! I think then that I should order the 39. I have the flat f&b boots also and they are 38. 
Last year, I was advised by the outnet(nap) to size up because of french sizing for a pair of Ash boots and they were too big in the 40! So annoyed because stupid me wore them so I couldn't return. They are big and as a result not comfy. Grrrr. 
So confused still!


----------



## drati

francelamour said:


> (sorry for this posts' english but my 'german' iPhone sometimes writes stupid words by autocorecture...and I sometimes forget to read posts before sending them...!)



You can change the language setting easily and when switch from one language to another from your keyboard with just one touch.


----------



## drati

I've been told that IM shoes are in Italian sizes. Italian sizes run one size larger than French. This makes sense to me as I am usually a sz 42 in French sizing but the Dickers fit me well in size 41. HTH



boxermomof2 said:


> So, you ordered according to La Garconne's recommendations. You sized up from your Italian size. If you were a Italian size 40 you would have been a size 40 in the dicker boot.
> 
> I know the sizing is completely confusing!
> La Garconne states the IM boots are IT sizing. The box says IT and then Made in France.
> According to NAP I should wear a size 38F, but both my dicker boots are a  size 37 and say IT 37 on the box. I am a true size EU 37.
> 
> Last season NAP was stating the shoe was running one size large, this year they are saying TTS?


----------



## Magda5

mazzapan said:


> I am still on the fence about colour and size for the Dickers and time is a ticking! The camel looks very dark in the above pic. I am leaning towards khaki, the colour looks more like the old taupe which I missed out on. All my boots are either black or dark brown/tan colours, so the khaki would definitely be different. Also  because I can buy at netaporter and easily exchange if the size is wrong. It appears that I can't do that with La Garconne cos I would have to pay return shipping and new shipping charges. Correct me if I am wrong.



The came IS very dark.  I agree with the poster above (was that you?) that said the color is more mustard...  the color is not at all like the miel of last season; it is VERY saturated and non-dimensional. 

Unfortunately, I already wore mine so I will be keeping them... sad that I am not 100% satisfied with my dickers this season.  

I say go for the khaki.  The color is a lot lighter (not as green) in daylight.  Much closer to the pervious seasons colors with depth.


----------



## mazzapan

Magda5 said:


> The came IS very dark.  I agree with the poster above (was that you?) that said the color is more mustard...  the color is not at all like the miel of last season; it is VERY saturated and non-dimensional.
> 
> Unfortunately, I already wore mine so I will be keeping them... sad that I am not 100% satisfied with my dickers this season.
> 
> I say go for the khaki.  The color is a lot lighter (not as green) in daylight.  Much closer to the pervious seasons colors with depth.



Leaning heavily towards the khaki now! What an ordeal this is, I almost feel like not buying the Dickers. I am going to order from NAP and if either the colour or size is wrong I can easily return. An Australian stockist is going to get the taupe and khaki in a few weeks but they are not in Melbourne where I live AND the boots are almost 800 bux! Ripped off!


----------



## duna

mazzapan said:


> That's interesting, the box says IT! I think then that I should order the 39. I h*ave the flat f&b boots also and they are 38.*
> Last year, I was advised by the outnet(nap) to size up because of french sizing for a pair of Ash boots and they were too big in the 40! So annoyed because stupid me wore them so I couldn't return. They are big and as a result not comfy. Grrrr.
> So confused still!



Fiorentini & Baker boots run large: I'm normally a size IT 40 and for F&B I take a size 39.


----------



## mazzapan

duna said:


> Fiorentini & Baker boots run large: I'm normally a size IT 40 and for F&B I take a size 39.


What did you take in the Dickers? Sorry if you have already answered this, I have become quite discombobulated!


----------



## duna

mazzapan said:


> What did you take in the Dickers? Sorry if you have already answered this, I have become quite discombobulated!



No problem all my Dickers are 41, they are comfy but not large. I can wear them both with socks and barefoot.


----------



## mazzapan

duna said:


> No problem all my Dickers are 41, they are comfy but not large. I can wear them both with socks and barefoot.


Sorry, is that your normal IT size?


----------



## duna

mazzapan said:


> Sorry, is that your normal IT size?



No, my normal IT size is 40: I take 39 for F&B and 41 for Dickers.


----------



## drati

I just saw that this has happened to a lesser extent on the inside of the heel of my Dixies. I had no idea the wooden stack was just veneer. Argh! Lucky it's on the front facing part of the heel so I'm not going to worry about it. But it's a bit scary to see how easily the veneer comes off. I thought these boots were more durable than this. I wouldn't know how to get it fixed, on mine it seems impossible to pull the veneer back into place. 



daisy chain said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is unfortunately the state of my Dicker heel after a recent run in with the escalator...I was horrified when it happened! I don't even know what to do, the wood is ruined! Does anyone have any experience with repairs from IM? Short of replacing the heel...I don't know if a cobbler would be able to do anything! Help!


----------



## boxermomof2

duna said:


> No, my normal IT size is 40: I take 39 for F&B and 41 for Dickers.




My normal IT size is 37 and I wear a 36 in F&B 37 in dicker. 
I wonder if the difference is how they fit? What I mean, my dicker boots fit like a glove (very little room in length and width). They felt a little tight when I first put them on and after one wear they stretched. I could have worn a 38 but I would have had heel slippage. Some people don't like the snug fit.


----------



## boxermomof2

I ordered Jenny's from NAP in what they label a French 37(my true IT size), and they are due to arrive today. I'll let everyone know how the fit compares to my 37 dickers. NAP states they run TTS.


----------



## francelamour

drati said:


> You can change the language setting easily and when switch from one language to another from your keyboard with just one touch.


 Thanks a lot for this tip


----------



## cinderbellas

boxermomof2 said:


> Last season NAP was stating the shoe was running one size large, this year they are saying TTS?


 

This is completely the way the sizing ran for me.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I called Barneys but I only had the style # for the navy ones and could not find it for the ones you have.  They have a navy in 37 but its damaged they tell me.

I am a 37 like you.




tb-purselover said:


> Have you tried Nida boutique in SF? They have a few left, not sure in your size though. What size are you looking for?
> 
> Have you tried calling Barney's to see if they have any left? I returned a pair of sz 37 in Dec. But they might be gone by now.


----------



## duna

boxermomof2 said:


> My normal IT size is 37 and I wear a 36 in F&B 37 in dicker.
> *I wonder if the difference is how they fit?* What I mean, my dicker boots fit like a glove (very little room in length and width). They felt a little tight when I first put them on and after one wear they stretched. I could have worn a 38 but I would have had heel slippage. Some people don't like the snug fit.



Yes, I think it all depends if you like a snug fitting or prefer a little more room. I'm the latter, I walk a lot so I prefer shoes that are comfortable to start with. I haven't noticed my heels slipping with my Dickers, maybe I'm so used to them that I don't notice, lol!My feet a long and thin, I could have taken a 40 but I don't like my toes touching the point of the shoe (if that makes any sense!) so, considering all this, I decided to size up with the Dickers.


----------



## boxermomof2

duna said:


> Yes, I think it all depends if you like a snug fitting or prefer a little more room. I'm the latter, I walk a lot so I prefer shoes that are comfortable to start with. I haven't noticed my heels slipping with my Dickers, maybe I'm so used to them that I don't notice, lol!My feet a long and thin, I could have taken a 40 but I don't like my toes touching the point of the shoe (if that makes any sense!) so, considering all this, I decided to size up with the Dickers.




This is where I think the size confusion comes in. When I called around for my first pair of dicker boots, one shop told me to choose a size 38 and another shop told me to go with the 37. I was told they should fit snug out of the box because they stretch. 
My 37's have never felt uncomfortable because they stretched right away.


----------



## jellylicious

Chanel 0407 said:


> I called Barneys but I only had the style # for the navy ones and could not find it for the ones you have.  They have a navy in 37 but its damaged they tell me.
> 
> I am a 37 like you.



I've been looking for the cleane boots 38 as well and saw it popped up in BNY twice and twice my orders got cancelled. So frustrating! Anyway, i ended up with the gatsy pumps in beige stripe zebra. I'm still comtemplating on them but with the boots, there wouldn't be any doubts.


----------



## mercer

Has anyone gotten their Jennys yet from Barneys?  I'm still waiting on mine.  It's so frustrating that I preordered them in November and now they've popped up (and shipped!) from NAP.  Barneys is so slow!


----------



## boxermomof2

mercer said:


> Has anyone gotten their Jennys yet from Barneys?  I'm still waiting on mine.  It's so frustrating that I preordered them in November and now they've popped up (and shipped!) from NAP.  Barneys is so slow!



No, I gave up and ordered them from NAP. They are coming today!
If they fit, I'm going to order the khaki from international NAP.
I need to call Barney's and cancel my pre-order.


----------



## juliette31

mercer said:


> Has anyone gotten their Jennys yet from Barneys?  I'm still waiting on mine.  It's so frustrating that I preordered them in November and now they've popped up (and shipped!) from NAP.  Barneys is so slow!




I ordered mine from NAP yesterday and they've shipped today, so probably will get them early next week.  I'd just cancel the order from Barney's if possible and order from NAP.


----------



## boxermomof2

My Jenny boots are here! They are really cute!
They fit like dicker boots- TTS. 
NAP says they are French sizing, La Garconne says they are IT sizing. La Garconne is correct.  I wear a size 37 EU and a size 37 IM shoe.


----------



## meishe

mazzapan said:


> Leaning heavily towards the khaki now! What an ordeal this is, I almost feel like not buying the Dickers. I am going to order from NAP and if either the colour or size is wrong I can easily return. An Australian stockist is going to get the taupe and khaki in a few weeks but they are not in Melbourne where I live AND the boots are almost 800 bux! Ripped off!


I'm really happy with my khaki Dickers (see earlier photos) in my usual size (38, and yes I'm a 37 in F&B). If anybody wants more photos in different light let me know  Such tough decisions, but worth it!


----------



## juliette31

boxermomof2 said:


> My Jenny boots are here! They are really cute!
> They fit like dicker boots- TTS.
> NAP says they are French sizing, La Garconne says they are IT sizing. La Garconne is correct.  I wear a size 37 EU and a size 37 IM shoe.



Cool!   Just curious, what size do you wear US, I wear a 7.5 or 8 normally and ordered a 39 in the Jenny, still trying to figure out if that was the right choice.   I don't have the dicker boots so I can't really compare sizing with those.


----------



## shopgirl1010

I had to reorder my Dicker boots  (anthracite) from Barneys. I have them in camel size 7/37 which fits. But the anthracite I received were really loose for some reason even though they're the same size. Hopefully I'll have better luck with the new pair!


----------



## boxermomof2

juliette31 said:


> Cool!   Just curious, what size do you wear US, I wear a 7.5 or 8 normally and ordered a 39 in the Jenny, still trying to figure out if that was the right choice.   I don't have the dicker boots so I can't really compare sizing with those.



I wear a US size 7. The 39 Jenny might be too big for you.


----------



## mamba

boxermomof2 said:


> My normal IT size is 37 and I wear a 36 in F&B 37 in dicker.
> I wonder if the difference is how they fit? What I mean, my dicker boots fit like a glove (very little room in length and width). They felt a little tight when I first put them on and after one wear they stretched. I could have worn a 38 but I would have had heel slippage. Some people don't like the snug fit.


I'm a size 37-37,5. F&B size 36 - they are huge. I just bought Dicker in size 38 (anthracite). They are a bit loose even with normal socks. But very comfortable. I got the size 38 after advise from NAP. I'm pretty sure that a size 37 would fit, if you like a snug fit. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## juliette31

boxermomof2 said:


> I wear a US size 7. The 39 Jenny might be too big for you.



Okay, thanks. I'm thinking they might be too big too, but the customer service recommended 39's so we'll see I guess.


----------



## jellylicious

boxermomof2 said:


> My Jenny boots are here! They are really cute!
> They fit like dicker boots- TTS.
> NAP says they are French sizing, La Garconne says they are IT sizing. La Garconne is correct.  I wear a size 37 EU and a size 37 IM shoe.



MOD pix please!


----------



## mariaesp

i have with me camel dicker boots! and i have anthracite too! I promise pictures soon! I'm happy!


----------



## mazzapan

meishe said:


> I'm really happy with my khaki Dickers (see earlier photos) in my usual size (38, and yes I'm a 37 in F&B). If anybody wants more photos in different light let me know  Such tough decisions, but worth it!



Pics of khaki, yes please if you can be bothered! Such a life or death decision! I'm making myself sick!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I know!!!  I called every store that I know of that carries IM and its seems not that many stores had these.  I did find Fred Segal to have a 39 in the black /black combo but that's it.  I never paid any attention to these even after the sale but now that everyone is rockin all their sale stuff it makes me sad I didn't get these.  Everyone looks great with them.



jellylicious said:


> I've been looking for the cleane boots 38 as well and saw it popped up in BNY twice and twice my orders got cancelled. So frustrating! Anyway, i ended up with the gatsy pumps in beige stripe zebra. I'm still comtemplating on them but with the boots, there wouldn't be any doubts.


----------



## willwork4bags

Just ordered the dickers in camel from La Garconne! Never even heard of this site until I visited this thread. Love it - Free shipping AND no sales tax!!

Hope the color doesn't clash with my skin too as I have yellow undertones. I know a few of you mentioned your dislike of the yellowish or mustardy tone in the camel. But I guess  I just need to see for myself.  

Thanks for all of the insight guys. Love TPF!


----------



## tonkamama

Congrats on everyone purchases, please post action pictures! ESP I would love to see Jenny!  TIA


----------



## therealblonde

I am totally in love with the antracite Jenny boots. But of course: there's the sizing problem! I found that last seasons Dickies were very narrow (I got them in a 39, which is a bit too snug but 40 was definitely too big), are the Jennys similar in sizing? Also a narrow foot?


----------



## Julide

willwork4bags said:


> Just ordered the dickers in camel from La Garconne! Never even heard of this site until I visited this thread. Love it - Free shipping AND no sales tax!!
> 
> Hope the color doesn't clash with my skin too as I have yellow undertones. I know a few of you mentioned your dislike of the yellowish or mustardy tone in the camel. But I guess  I just need to see for myself.
> 
> Thanks for all of the insight guys. Love TPF!



Congrats!! I hope they work for you!!


----------



## duna

therealblonde said:


> I am totally in love with the antracite Jenny boots. But of course: there's the sizing problem! I found that last seasons Dickies were very narrow (I got them in a 39, which is a bit too snug but 40 was definitely too big), *are the Jennys similar in sizing? Also a narrow foot?*




This is what I'd like to know too: I want to get a pair of Jenny's from NAP, but I don't know if they fit like the Dickers......


----------



## boxermomof2

Yes, for me the Jenny's fit like the dicker in the toe box but are a wider in the heel. The feel snug but I know I couldn't size up because they would slip really bad.


----------



## therealblonde

duna said:


> [/B]
> 
> This is what I'd like to know too: I want to get a pair of Jenny's from NAP, but I don't know if they fit like the Dickers......



I just tried them on! As Boxermom says, they fit like the Dickers, which means that on me the 40 is too large and slipped, and the 39 is very snug in the toe box. But the leather seems softer than the Dickers, so I think they will stretch. I hope so, because I got them! Wearing them now with a thin sock around the house to break them in


----------



## duna

Thanks ladies, that's very helpful!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  if you are looking for a pair of IM CLEANE LEOPARD BOOTS in size 39, please contact BNY SF store shoe dept.  One pair of size 39 available for $289 as of Sunday 01/08


----------



## boxermomof2

My Theresa have the khaki Jenny's. I'm in love!

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/jenny-suede-ankle-boots.html


----------



## juliette31

boxermomof2 said:


> My Theresa have the khaki Jenny's. I'm in love!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/jenny-suede-ankle-boots.html




 OMG, they're gorgeous.  

Are you gonna post pics of your Jenny's boxermom? would love to see 'em!


----------



## juliette31

Ladies, anyone familiar with this site?  Looks fishy........... http://downjacketsalesonline.com/categories/Isabel-Marant/?sort=featured&page=1


----------



## mazzapan

Come on ladies, post your pics of your boot purchases!


----------



## boxermomof2

I'll try to get pics up today. 
The anthracite Jenny's are a gorgeous grey/blue. The NAP photos are too dark. I have the khaki Jenny's arriving this week from the UK NAP site.......I may finally have my taupe boots!


----------



## dorcast

I got the anthracite Jenny's from NAP yesterday. I love the color, and love the boot.

Although I love them they way the picture them with bare legs and a dress, but I don't know if I can pull it off, so it would be mostly with skinny jeans tucked in for me.  I have to decide if I'm going to keep them.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> I got the anthracite Jenny's from NAP yesterday. I love the color, and love the boot.
> 
> *Although I love them they way the picture them with bare legs and a dress, but I don't know if I can pull it off, so it would be mostly with skinny jeans tucked in for me.  I have to decide if I'm going to keep them*.



Same here. 
I'm trying to decide if I want to keep athracite...Do I really need two pair of Jenny's? I love the blue undertones! I know I am going to keep khaki.


----------



## willwork4bags

My camel dickers won't arrive until Friday.


----------



## juliette31

Just got the email notification from UPS, my Jennys are waiting patiently at my front door!!


----------



## protein_

mazzapan said:


> Come on ladies, post your pics of your boot purchases!



me and my dickers in taupe on NYE! 

I really need to get my iPhone camera fixed, it's so scratchy/blurry...


----------



## willwork4bags

protein_ said:


> me and my dickers in taupe on NYE!
> 
> I really need to get my iPhone camera fixed, it's so scratchy/blurry...



I love this look! Fun, dressy and comfortable.


----------



## jellylicious

protein_ said:


> me and my dickers in taupe on NYE!
> 
> I really need to get my iPhone camera fixed, it's so scratchy/blurry...



Cute pairing! Congrats!


----------



## boxermomof2

protein_ said:


> me and my dickers in taupe on NYE!
> 
> I really need to get my iPhone camera fixed, it's so scratchy/blurry...



What a great look!

My khaki Jenny's are here!They are a gorgeous color! Oh why couldn't they make dickers in this shade?  Why did they make khaki so green for dickers? 
What's weird....I paid $86 less w/ express international shipping costs ordering from NAP UK site. They arrived duties paid. I checked my CC and I was charged $474. I paid $580 for anthracite from the US site.


----------



## shoegal

Are you going to send back the anthracite? How is the sizing?


----------



## boxermomof2

Khaki Jenny's next to camel dickers






Antrhacite Jenny


----------



## boxermomof2

Anthracite


----------



## boxermomof2




----------



## boxermomof2

shoegal said:


> Are you going to send back the anthracite? How is the sizing?




I'm most likely not sending anthracite back. I really shouldn't keep them, but I can't bring myself to box them up.
The Jenny's fit the same as dickers. It looks like the Jenny would have more room in the toe, but it doesn't. It feels the same as dicker.

BTW....I LOVE my camel boots! I wore them the other day. The remind me of my chesnut UGGs (my mastiff girl ate).


----------



## shoegal

I figured it would be tough to send them back. Enabling here but such great different colors, you really need both. I adore my camel ones as well. Congrats! Post pics of outfit with Jenny.


----------



## jellylicious

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm most likely not sending anthracite back. I really shouldn't keep them, but I can't bring myself to box them up.
> The Jenny's fit the same as dickers. It looks like the Jenny would have more room in the toe, but it doesn't. It feels the same as dicker.
> 
> BTW....I LOVE my camel boots! I wore them the other day. The remind me of my chesnut UGGs (my mastiff girl ate).



I'm flipping out over your Jennys!!! I don't blame you for not being able to box those lovely babies up.  Please post mod pixs with outfits. Btw, I kept my camel dickers-the color really grew on me and don't mind the "yellowness" at all. LOVE them.


----------



## protein_

wow, I love the khaki colour for jennys (jennies?)!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

I'd love to see the Jenny boots worn.


----------



## mazzapan

boxermomof2 said:


> What a great look!
> 
> My khaki Jenny's are here!They are a gorgeous color! Oh why couldn't they make dickers in this shade?  Why did they make khaki so green for dickers?
> What's weird....I paid $86 less w/ express international shipping costs ordering from NAP UK site. They arrived duties paid. I checked my CC and I was charged $474. I paid $580 for anthracite from the US site.



The UK NAP is always cheaper than the USA NAP and the shipping is more reasonable.Thanks for the pics, I love the Jennys. Still on fence about what colour Dickers to buy. They will sell out at this rate!


----------



## bebbes

After going through this thread and seeing the gorgeous modeling pics of Dickers, I took the plunge and ordered my first pair in Anthracite. So excited !

However... Now I am lusting after the Jennys! On NAP the colour is listed as Taupe but Boxermomof2 says she purchased Khaki. Can someone help confirm if they are different colours? And I would love love love some shots of how they look on! Pretty please! I am curious to see how much they "slouch" when worn. Because I would prefer if they had a bit of structure (if that makes sense!).


----------



## dorcast

Thanks for the photos. 
I'm torn. I love  the anthracite as a color, but think khaki Jenny might be better for me. I'm a bit worried about ruining the lighter color in NYC, but the fact that they will be less expensive is tempting as well. 
Decisions, decisions....


----------



## boxermomof2

bebbes said:


> After going through this thread and seeing the gorgeous modeling pics of Dickers, I took the plunge and ordered my first pair in Anthracite. So excited !
> 
> However... Now I am lusting after the Jennys! On NAP the colour is listed as Taupe but Boxermomof2 says she purchased Khaki. Can someone help confirm if they are different colours? And I would love love love some shots of how they look on! Pretty please! I am curious to see how much they "slouch" when worn. Because I would prefer if they had a bit of structure (if that makes sense!).



Sorry, they are taupe and the box says taupe. Barney's labeled the color khaki and it stuck in my head.:girlwhack::girlwhack:

They are more structured on and not as slouchy as they are off.


----------



## gbg

Just sent my camel dicker (size 38) back, very dissapointed by the mustard colour. Why do they call them camel when they are more mustard - e.i., more yellow than brown. Wish the dickers were made by similiar colours to Jennys, so much more life in those. 

I really think that IM failed this time with the dickers colours. 
Taupe - too brown (why did they not reduce the green and kept the beige from previous season's taupe)
Camel - too yellow (why did they not keep the miel that was a sell out)
Kaki - too green
Antracite - to dark, nicer if it would have been more grey as previous seasons antracite

Either way they seem to sell out gradually anyway, I quess the hype for these boots are still there but compared to last season when the boots sold out in one day every where it is a big difference. 

In my opinion these season's colour are more autumn colurs and not spring. Hopefully next seasons will bring in some more lighter colours (even though it is not likely), hopefully I do not wear my taupe out before then. 

Returning shoes to lagarconne was a killer, will never order from a company again that do not offer free returns unless I am sure about what I am ordering.


----------



## tonkamama

protein_ said:


> me and my dickers in taupe on NYE!
> 
> I really need to get my iPhone camera fixed, it's so scratchy/blurry...


  Taupe is such a versatile color!!  Love how you pairing them with a dress!!


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> What a great look!
> 
> My khaki Jenny's are here!They are a gorgeous color! Oh why couldn't they make dickers in this shade?  Why did they make khaki so green for dickers?
> What's weird....I paid $86 less w/ express international shipping costs ordering from NAP UK site. They arrived duties paid. I checked my CC and I was charged $474. I paid $580 for anthracite from the US site.


Congrats!!  thanks for the info on ordering Jenny from NAP Int'l site!!  What a deal!!  I like the "duty already paid" method!!


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:


> Anthracite


 over your dickers & Jenny(s)!!  My Antracite Dicker will arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## mazzapan

gbg said:


> Returning shoes to lagarconne was a killer, will never order from a company again that do not offer free returns unless I am sure about what I am ordering.



I thought it might be, that's why I have refrained from ordering from la Garconne. Also they have not been very helpful with sizing and queries about colours. I had to email 3 times before they replied about sizing and my question regarding colours was ignored. It would cost me a fortune to return the boots from Australia!


----------



## gbg

Now learnt a lesson, will do the same as you for now on. I was too excited ordering the boots without checking the conditions. I also agree with you in terms of their lack of effort in replying to emails. I sent two emails that were never replied to. What sites do you find good to buy IM from, in terms of exchange rate for AUS dollar and postage. I aslo live in AUS so would like to get some advice from another aussie.
cheers,
Karin



mazzapan said:


> I thought it might be, that's why I have refrained from ordering from la Garconne. Also they have not been very helpful with sizing and queries about colours. I had to email 3 times before they replied about sizing and my question regarding colours was ignored. It would cost me a fortune to return the boots from Australia!


----------



## mazzapan

gbg said:


> Now learnt a lesson, will do the same as you for now on. I was too excited ordering the boots without checking the conditions. I also agree with you in terms of their lack of effort in replying to emails. I sent two emails that were never replied to. What sites do you find good to buy IM from, in terms of exchange rate for AUS dollar and postage. I aslo live in AUS so would like to get some advice from another aussie.
> cheers,
> Karin


I think NAP is probably best given the free return policy. Not sure about other sites. What about mythersa? What is their return policy?


----------



## YingsFashion

Hi girls, need help. Where did you see the khaki Jenny's? On NAP there are only the taupe or anthrazit. Also myTheresa had the taupe ones, which are already sold out. thanks!


----------



## boxermomof2

YingsFashion said:


> Hi girls, need help. Where did you see the khaki Jenny's? On NAP there are only the taupe or anthrazit. Also myTheresa had the taupe ones, which are already sold out. thanks!




Sorry, this was my mistake. Barney's labeled them khaki and it stuck in my head...but mine are officially called taupe. I bought them from NAP.


----------



## bebbes

boxermomof2 said:


> Sorry, they are taupe and the box says taupe. Barney's labeled the color khaki and it stuck in my head.:girlwhack::girlwhack:
> 
> They are more structured on and not as slouchy as they are off.


 
Thanks for clearing that up! I keep going back to look at your beautiful pictures of your jenny's... 

Now that you've told me that they are more structured on i am really in trouble. My dickers haven't arrived yet but I'm already thinking of buying the jenny too!


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> I'm torn. I love  the anthracite as a color, but think khaki Jenny might be better for me. I'm a bit worried about ruining the lighter color in NYC, but the fact that they will be less expensive is tempting as well.
> Decisions, decisions....



I don't think you should worry about ruining the taupe color Jenny boots. They are made to look worn and distressed. Look at the heels, they are very distressed.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> I don't think you should worry about ruining the taupe color Jenny boots. They are made to look worn and distressed. Look at the heels, they are very distressed.



Thanks, I ordered them last night. I have no self control.
 I have taupe F&B Eternity's and that darkened as they aged. The Jenny reminds me of how they started, and I love having boots that color.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Thanks, I ordered them last night. I have no self control.
> I have taupe F&B Eternity's and that darkened as they aged. The Jenny reminds me of how they started, and I love having boots that color.



Congrats!

Are you going to keep anthracite? I decided to keep both. The anthra have sold out in 3 sizes (my size included) on the US site. I know I would regret sending them back. The color is different.


----------



## gina2328

Hi Ladies,

I just ordered the Anthra Jenny's on NAP in 37 yesterday and I have wide feet.  I was wondering if anyone that has these boots thinks they run on the wide side at all?  I always have my shoes stretched at the cobblers, but I have never yet had a pair of suede shoes stretched and was wondering how easily suede stretches in the width?

Thanks!


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are you going to keep anthracite? I decided to keep both. The anthra have sold out in 3 sizes (my size included) on the US site. I know I would regret sending them back. The color is different.



I can't keep both, but I am holding on to the anthra until my taupe arrive, so I can decide. Wish I could have just tried them both on in one store and been wearing them already!  I went into Barney's yesterday, but they only had Dickers.


----------



## juliette31

I'm returning my Anth. Jenny's in size 39, so if anyone is looking for a pair maybe check NAP site next couple weeks.  They are a beautiful boot but (very) sadly they did not flatter my 5'2 frame.  Something about where the top of the boot hit my legs made me look even shorter......


----------



## francelamour

Does anybody know why matches is selling the dickers for 401 &euro; - they are 335&euro; at nap....


----------



## francelamour

Does anyone know how the camel (dicker boots) is compared to the 'tan' from Chloe - I love my tan Chloe Marcie Hobo for spring and summer and it would be great if the colours match!


----------



## YingsFashion

boxermomof2 said:


> Sorry, this was my mistake. Barney's labeled them khaki and it stuck in my head...but mine are officially called taupe. I bought them from NAP.



thanks for clarifying. I just bought this season's taupe dickers and am now thinking of getting the taupe jenny's from NAP. Are they different in color? if that's the case then I will order them, but if the taupe is the same I may get the anthra jenny's. what do you all think?


----------



## Advo

Can anyone tell which colour this is?


----------



## boxermomof2

YingsFashion said:


> thanks for clarifying. I just bought this season's taupe dickers and am now thinking of getting the taupe jenny's from NAP. Are they different in color? if that's the case then I will order them, but if the taupe is the same I may get the anthra jenny's. what do you all think?



I bought this season's taupe dicker boot and sent them back because they were too brown. The taupe Jenny boots are not the same taupe. The are more beige.


----------



## shoegal

francelamour said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how the camel (dicker boots) is compared to the 'tan' from Chloe - I love my tan Chloe Marcie Hobo for spring and summer and it would be great if the colours match!



Im not sure how it looks comparatively speaking bit La Garconne has an accurate pic. Also check out Boxer's pic a few pages back.


----------



## juneping

Advo said:


> Can anyone tell which colour this is?



anthracite


----------



## francelamour

...by the way : matches.com has the camel dickers in all sizes for 401Euro and a FREE  delivery worldwide until the 16.1!


----------



## YingsFashion

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought this season's taupe dicker boot and sent them back because they were too brown. The taupe Jenny boots are not the same taupe. The are more beige.



Thanks, that's great. Then I will go for the taupe Jenny's.


----------



## francelamour

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's great. Then I will go for the taupe Jenny's.



I think you can get them as well at matches with free shipping !


----------



## mazzapan

Ok I just ordered the Dickers in camel from Matches. Given that I have totally been on the fence with colours, the fact that Matches had free shipping and the boots cost 275 pounds instead of 360 pounds on NAP (plus another 20 pounds to ship), I went for the cheaper option! I think I made the correct decision as the the khaki kept worrying me because they look so green in the pix. To be continued.....lol.


----------



## bebbes

Hi Mazzapan! I looked at the matches site and the Dickers are £330. Did I miss something??? £275 is a great deal!


----------



## jellylicious

Anybody here in the US ordered from Matches? Are there duties?


----------



## mazzapan

bebbes said:


> Hi Mazzapan! I looked at the matches site and the Dickers are £330. Did I miss something??? £275 is a great deal!


When you change the country to Australia, the price drops! Also don't forget free shipping!


----------



## soholaleni

Advo said:


> Can anyone tell which colour this is?



Love this pic! Is it from someones blog?


----------



## bebbes

Thanks mazzapan!!!!

I just bought the taupe Jenny's and yes! it did reduce to 275 pounds! I am so happy! I already purchased anthracite dickers from NAP and they ended up costing 380 pounds (with shipping). Now I am thinking about getting the camel too.... But I am not sure how to style that colour


----------



## mandicakes

Hi ladies, Does anyone know where I could find a pair of IM Woody Sandals in size 36?  I know it's a crazy ask but I figured they may be somewhere...

http://mocchachica.blogspot.com/2010/11/i-like-her-shoes.html


----------



## mazzapan

bebbes said:


> Thanks mazzapan!!!!
> 
> I just bought the taupe Jenny's and yes! it did reduce to 275 pounds! I am so happy! I already purchased anthracite dickers from NAP and they ended up costing 380 pounds (with shipping). Now I am thinking about getting the camel too.... But I am not sure how to style that colour



No worries! It is a ridiculous saving really, they are almost free 
Do you think camel will be difficult to style? I hope not. Should look good with dark colours especially black. http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12895&sid=8&pid=#


----------



## boxermomof2

jellylicious said:


> Anybody here in the US ordered from Matches? Are there duties?



Yes, I've ordered and received a bill for duties from DHL.


----------



## francelamour

I have canceled the camel dicker boots and ordered the jenny's in taupe - the more I read and see of them the more I love them!
Has anyone already got the taupe jennys and wants to share some pics?


----------



## boxermomof2

Did you see my photos on page 104?

Here is taupe jenny next to camel dicker.


----------



## francelamour

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> Did you see my photos on page 104?
> 
> Here is taupe jenny next to camel dicker.



Oh thank you for reminding me - I think I have made the right decision for me !


----------



## bebbes

mazzapan said:


> No worries! It is a ridiculous saving really, they are almost free
> Do you think camel will be difficult to style? I hope not. Should look good with dark colours especially black. http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12895&sid=8&pid=#



LoL!! How can I say no to that kind of logic?? I went back to Matches and ordered the Camel Dicker. Shoes are crazily*overpriced in Australia and you get poor selection and poor quality too! So $400 AUD for the Dickers seemed quite reasonable to me!*Also, thanks for the link to the model, I agree, they look fab with black clothing. I wear a lot of dresses so I'm hoping it will look good with them.
*
*Funny thing is that 2 weeks ago I had no clue what a Dicker boot was and after lurking in this thread day and night I've purchased 2 pairs in 3 days (and*a jenny too!). I'd like some advice on how to care for them (because I know I'm going to love them and want to keep them for a long long time!). So I would appreciate some help with these questions:
*
1. What water/stain protector do you ladies use? I've read about Meltonian and Appleguard - which is more popular among the tpfers?
*
2. Are these boots durable enough for regular wear or best for occasional wear? I'm worried the suede will show wear/staind easily and start to look scruffy.
*
3. Any special care tips for making them look good for longer?
*
I really want to thank all the generous tpfers who upload photos, answer questions and share stock availabiity/prices. Without you, I would never get these awesome boots! And to return the favour, once they get delivered I will post lots of modelling pics!!
*


----------



## cinderbellas

gbg said:


> Returning shoes to lagarconne was a killer, will never order from a company again that do not offer free returns unless I am sure about what I am ordering.


 
TOTALLY agree with you, not to mention the fact that I returned my boots over three weeks ago -- the day after I received them -- and they STILL have not credited my account.


----------



## cinderbellas

Anyone who has ordered the Jenny boots from NAP UK, did you get one or two dustbags?  I only got one, and my other IM boots all came with two.  TIA.


----------



## shoegal

Hmm I have the Dickers and only received one.


----------



## boxermomof2

My dickers and Jenny boots (from US & UK NAP) arrived with 2 dust bags.


----------



## shoegal

Ok I went to check there are two.


----------



## willwork4bags

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, I've ordered and received a bill for duties from DHL.



Do you remember how much it was for duties?


----------



## boxermomof2

willwork4bags said:


> Do you remember how much it was for duties?



Approximately 10% of sale.


----------



## Julide

gbg said:


> Just sent my camel dicker (size 38) back, very dissapointed by the mustard colour. Why do they call them camel when they are more mustard - e.i., more yellow than brown. Wish the dickers were made by similiar colours to Jennys, so much more life in those.
> 
> I really think that IM failed this time with the dickers colours.
> Taupe - too brown (why did they not reduce the green and kept the beige from previous season's taupe)
> Camel - too yellow (why did they not keep the miel that was a sell out)
> Kaki - too green
> Antracite - to dark, nicer if it would have been more grey as previous seasons antracite
> 
> Either way they seem to sell out gradually anyway, I quess the hype for these boots are still there but compared to last season when the boots sold out in one day every where it is a big difference.
> 
> In my opinion these season's colour are more autumn colurs and not spring. Hopefully next seasons will bring in some more lighter colours (even though it is not likely), hopefully I do not wear my taupe out before then.
> 
> Returning shoes to lagarconne was a killer, will never order from a company again that do not offer free returns unless I am sure about what I am ordering.



I agree. I didn't like any of the colours. I hope next season will be better.


----------



## gbg

My tips is to use applequard rain protection and leather clean and bye a special gentle little cleaning brush for suede. I ordered all on ebay. I bought my boots last juli and they are still in a excellent condition with no permanent stain even though I wear these a lot. 

I use the brush everytime I see some dirth to keep it looking good and to not let stain sink in. I find the applequard rain protection great becuase it does not alter the colour of the suede, such as making it darker, you cannot actually notice a difference with the applequard on so it is highly recommended. The applequard rain protection also make dirt come off easier with the brush, so make sure you spray before you use them. I aslo use the leather clean from applequard to clean the leather inside the boots that have been discoloured from my jeans that I have been wearing. With that clean the colours get off the leather straight away and I can keep the tan leather in excellent condition.

I aslo went to a great shoe repaired to get new black soles on, to not wear them down.  I think I waited a little bit too long before I did that so in the future I would get some new soles asap. I thought in the beginning that it would look bad with black soles, but with a really good shoe repaired they actually look really neat, and because the soles anyway get black with wear it is no difference. In addition, the wooden heel has a black ending bit so it look coherent to have black soles as well, at the same time you don't have to worry about wearing the shoes too much.




bebbes said:


> LoL!! How can I say no to that kind of logic?? I went back to Matches and ordered the Camel Dicker. Shoes are crazily*overpriced in Australia and you get poor selection and poor quality too! So $400 AUD for the Dickers seemed quite reasonable to me!*Also, thanks for the link to the model, I agree, they look fab with black clothing. I wear a lot of dresses so I'm hoping it will look good with them.
> *
> *Funny thing is that 2 weeks ago I had no clue what a Dicker boot was and after lurking in this thread day and night I've purchased 2 pairs in 3 days (and*a jenny too!). I'd like some advice on how to care for them (because I know I'm going to love them and want to keep them for a long long time!). So I would appreciate some help with these questions:
> *
> 1. What water/stain protector do you ladies use? I've read about Meltonian and Appleguard - which is more popular among the tpfers?
> *
> 2. Are these boots durable enough for regular wear or best for occasional wear? I'm worried the suede will show wear/staind easily and start to look scruffy.
> *
> 3. Any special care tips for making them look good for longer?
> *
> I really want to thank all the generous tpfers who upload photos, answer questions and share stock availabiity/prices. Without you, I would never get these awesome boots! And to return the favour, once they get delivered I will post lots of modelling pics!!
> *


----------



## gbg

ohh no that is really bad, I hope my return do not take as long because I sort of need the money to buy other IM stuff. 



cinderbellas said:


> TOTALLY agree with you, not to mention the fact that I returned my boots over three weeks ago -- the day after I received them -- and they STILL have not credited my account.


----------



## boxermomof2

I use apple garde' (rain & stain repellant) and a suede brush on all my suede boots too!


----------



## bebbes

Thanks gbg for such a detailed reply!!!  Your answer was exactly what I needed to know. Now I won't be so paranoid about wearing them. I didn't even know there was a suede brush, but will make sure to buy it! I'm off to eBay now to buy everything you mentioned. 



gbg said:


> My tips is to use applequard rain protection and leather clean and bye a special gentle little cleaning brush for suede. I ordered all on ebay. I bought my boots last juli and they are still in a excellent condition with no permanent stain even though I wear these a lot.
> 
> I use the brush everytime I see some dirth to keep it looking good and to not let stain sink in. I find the applequard rain protection great becuase it does not alter the colour of the suede, such as making it darker, you cannot actually notice a difference with the applequard on so it is highly recommended. The applequard rain protection also make dirt come off easier with the brush, so make sure you spray before you use them. I aslo use the leather clean from applequard to clean the leather inside the boots that have been discoloured from my jeans that I have been wearing. With that clean the colours get off the leather straight away and I can keep the tan leather in excellent condition.
> 
> I aslo went to a great shoe repaired to get new black soles on, to not wear them down.  I think I waited a little bit too long before I did that so in the future I would get some new soles asap. I thought in the beginning that it would look bad with black soles, but with a really good shoe repaired they actually look really neat, and because the soles anyway get black with wear it is no difference. In addition, the wooden heel has a black ending bit so it look coherent to have black soles as well, at the same time you don't have to worry about wearing the shoes too much.


----------



## bebbes

Thanks for confirming that! 


boxermomof2 said:


> I use apple garde' (rain & stain repellant) and a suede brush on all my suede boots too!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi ladies,

this is a bit off-topic (or at least, not dicker-related! ), but can anyone tell me if the otway boots (the studded ones) came in a camel/beige color?  or at least any color besides the black?

many thanks for your help!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> this is a bit off-topic (or at least, not dicker-related! ), but can anyone tell me if the otway boots (the studded ones) came in a camel/beige color?  or at least any color besides the black?
> 
> many thanks for your help!


*nyc ~ *sorry the IM wardrobe thread went so fast and your request must have been over looked by all the excitement over the July jacket.  

I am still new and not familiar with all the IM past seasons boots styles & names. * Hope someone can help you here.  *

Did you find a pair of beige and want to confirm if they are authentic??


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~ *sorry the IM wardrobe thread went so fast and your request must have been over looked by all the excitement over the July jacket.
> 
> I am still new and not familiar with all the IM past seasons boots styles & names. *Hope someone can help you here. *
> 
> Did you find a pair of beige and want to confirm if they are authentic??


 
hi tonkamama!  yep, there's a pair on ebay in my size--the seller claims authenticity, but i haven't seen these IRL so not sure to look for, plus i've googled like mad and can't find anything about beige otways or any other colorway for that matter!

is there an authenticate IM shoes thread on TPF anywhere?  thanks!


----------



## so confusing

nycbagfiend said:


> hi tonkamama! yep, there's a pair on ebay in my size--the seller claims authenticity, but i haven't seen these IRL so not sure to look for, plus i've googled like mad and can't find anything about beige otways or any other colorway for that matter!
> 
> is there an authenticate IM shoes thread on TPF anywhere? thanks!


 
this article mentions that they came in camel, not sure if that helps-

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703478704574611953724468432.html


----------



## nycbagfiend

so confusing said:


> this article mentions that they came in camel, not sure if that helps-
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703478704574611953724468432.html


 
ahh...thank you, so confusing!  that totally helps!  y'know, i actually read that article during my searches--must have totally been glazed over by that point and didn't even notice it mentions the camel option!  thank you!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> hi tonkamama!  yep, there's a pair on ebay in my size--the seller claims authenticity, but i haven't seen these IRL so not sure to look for, plus i've googled like mad and can't find anything about beige otways or any other colorway for that matter!
> 
> is there an authenticate IM shoes thread on TPF anywhere?  thanks!


*nyc ~* there is no authentic thread for IM boots..  (hope someday there will be one).  

You did the right thing to be cautious buying on eBay, believe me there are FAKE shoes...  I just read from the eBay thread one of TPFer bought a pair of fake IM pumps and she was having difficulty getting her $$ back.  PP asked for authentic paper works, after the TPFer spent addition $40, still seller refused to accept the FAKE shoes back (sorry I did not read the ending of it, hope it was happy ending and TPFer got her $$ back).  I myself bought a pairs of fake Fendi sandals many years ago... the thing was I did not know they were fake until 3 months later when I bought a brand new pairs of Fendi shoes from NM .... of course it was too late for me and I just toss the fake ones into trash.  

My suggestion is to call Isabel Marant Soho, I am sure they will be happy to inform you of the colors.  ON top of that...  ask seller to send you photos of every angles and ask to see original receipt.....


----------



## tonkamama

gbg said:


> My tips is to use applequard rain protection and leather clean and bye a special gentle little cleaning brush for suede. I ordered all on ebay. I bought my boots last juli and they are still in a excellent condition with no permanent stain even though I wear these a lot.
> 
> I use the brush everytime I see some dirth to keep it looking good and to not let stain sink in. I find the applequard rain protection great becuase it does not alter the colour of the suede, such as making it darker, you cannot actually notice a difference with the applequard on so it is highly recommended. The applequard rain protection also make dirt come off easier with the brush, so make sure you spray before you use them. I aslo use the leather clean from applequard to clean the leather inside the boots that have been discoloured from my jeans that I have been wearing. With that clean the colours get off the leather straight away and I can keep the tan leather in excellent condition.
> 
> I aslo went to a great shoe repaired to get new black soles on, to not wear them down.  I think I waited a little bit too long before I did that so in the future I would get some new soles asap. I thought in the beginning that it would look bad with black soles, but with a really good shoe repaired they actually look really neat, and because the soles anyway get black with wear it is no difference. In addition, the wooden heel has a black ending bit so it look coherent to have black soles as well, at the same time you don't have to worry about wearing the shoes too much.


*gbg ~* I just took my 2011 Taupe dicker boots to my cobbler for resole.  I was told to wear the boots few time before taking them in...  Also *I was happy that my cobber has the sole in the "taupe" color.*..  I always had black ones put on so this is 1st time I am trying the "lighter" color.  Hope they will look good...  

I will post photo when I pick them up.


----------



## puppynapper

Has anyone had the plastic heel taps on their Dickers replaced with rubber ones?  I'm a little bit bothered by how noisy the boots are when I walk and I wonder if it is the plastic part that is responsible.  I love my dickers to death, but none of my other shoes are this noisy.  I was in a museum the other day and I swear the clackety-clack of my boots was the only sound in the whole place!  Or maybe it is the stacked leather heel that is responsible?


----------



## cinderbellas

puppynapper said:


> Has anyone had the plastic heel taps on their Dickers replaced with rubber ones?  I'm a little bit bothered by how noisy the boots are when I walk and I wonder if it is the plastic part that is responsible.  I love my dickers to death, but none of my other shoes are this noisy.  I was in a museum the other day and I swear the clackety-clack of my boots was the only sound in the whole place!  Or maybe it is the stacked leather heel that is responsible?




I did.  It looks exactly the same as the plastic, but it will last MUCH longer.


----------



## cinderbellas

Thanks to all who replied regarding the dust bags from NAP.  I have emailed customer care and will hopefully be receiving a response soon.


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks again, tonka and so confusing!

unfortunately, the seller got really nasty in the end so i decided to let them go (they didn't even sell!).  after asking her if the strap was leather or suede (i could not tell from her photo--the black pair seem to have leather straps, but her camel ones looked suede.  then again--i can't find even 1 photo of camel otways!), the seller wrote me back and told me i ask too many questions and my responses are too late (huh?  i usually responded w/in the same day if not same hr to her!) and i should just forget about it.  how rude!  this after she sweetly wrote me a couple days earlier (after my question about international shipping/tracking) that she'd lower the price a bit if i would just forget ebay and take the transaction outside!  i politely refused and i think that's when she turned face.

bah!  i really want these boots but can't stand rudeness!  sigh...the search continues!

(sorry for my rant/vend!)


----------



## aomalita

I couldn't make up my mind between taupe and khaki but after seeing meishe's pics, I decided to go for khaki. I just ordered them from La Garçonne today. Can't wait!!!! Thank you all ladies for posting pictures and sharing info. here.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks again, tonka and so confusing!
> 
> unfortunately, the seller got really nasty in the end so i decided to let them go (they didn't even sell!).  after asking her if the strap was leather or suede (i could not tell from her photo--the black pair seem to have leather straps, but her camel ones looked suede.  then again--i can't find even 1 photo of camel otways!), the seller wrote me back and told me i ask too many questions and my responses are too late (huh?  i usually responded w/in the same day if not same hr to her!) and i should just forget about it.  how rude!  this after she sweetly wrote me a couple days earlier (after my question about international shipping/tracking) that she'd lower the price a bit if i would just forget ebay and take the transaction outside!  i politely refused and i think that's when she turned face.
> 
> bah!  i really want these boots but can't stand rudeness!  sigh...the search continues!
> 
> (sorry for my rant/vend!)


You did the right thing letting it go.  To me I see FAKE all over this listing! I refuse to deal with rude people no matter of how good the deal is.  Selling off eBay is a sign that you will not be protected! Which favor the seller cus you cannot get your money back if the boots are indeed fake.

I am sure you will find anther authentic deal on the bay soon.  Just keeping checking... GL


----------



## tonkamama

For those that have both Betty & dicker in the same size, can you say that they both run and feel the same?


----------



## willwork4bags

Just sent a return authorization request from La Garconne. Unfortunately, the size 37 is (surprisingly) to big for me.  I'm a 6.5/7 US,  36.5 in Manalo, Choo and Weitzman, and 37.5 in Chanel.  Guess I need a 36 but I don't know w/o ever trying them on.  From reading some of your horror stories about the lag time of cc's getting credited, I'm hoping the return process is not so painful.


----------



## gina2328

I received my Jenny boot today from NAP in Anthracite and I am not 100% sure I will keep them, even though they look great.  I wear a 6.5 US and the 37 fit well.

One thing that bothers me is the heel on this boot is 3/4 of an inch, and for me anyways, that heel height does not provide enough support for walking, and can be uncomfortable.  Does anyone that has the Jenny boot let me know if they have walked for awhile in this boot yet and how comfortable it felt?  

Also, oddly, the boot pinches me in the ankle bone area.  I will check with my cobbler to see if he can stretch that area, I imagine he can.  I also am not sure about what to pair with the Jenny, besides skinny jeans.   It seems like the Dicker you can dress it up or down but the Jenny is more casual.   

I am torn between the Jenny and the Dicker and keep going back and forth between these two boots.  If you had to choose between the Jenny or Dicker which one would you choose?


----------



## tonkamama

gina2328 said:


> I received my Jenny boot today from NAP in Anthracite and I am not 100% sure I will keep them, even though they look great.  I wear a 6.5 US and the 37 fit well.
> 
> One thing that bothers me is the heel on this boot is 3/4 of an inch, and for me anyways, that heel height does not provide enough support for walking, and can be uncomfortable.  Does anyone that has the Jenny boot let me know if they have walked for awhile in this boot yet and how comfortable it felt?
> 
> Also, oddly, the boot pinches me in the ankle bone area.  I will check with my cobbler to see if he can stretch that area, I imagine he can.  I also am not sure about what to pair with the Jenny, besides skinny jeans.   It seems like the Dicker you can dress it up or down but the Jenny is more casual.
> 
> I am torn between the Jenny and the Dicker and keep going back and forth between these two boots.  If you had to choose between the Jenny or Dicker which one would you choose?


*gina ~* I tried the Jenny when I visited BNY the other day ...  Altho I like the Jenny look but I feel it is hard to wear the boots for the style I am going for, it sure has some limitation as far as how you can wear it.  Unlike Jenny, for Dicker I can dress it up and down, with straight leg pants, skinny jeans, leather leggings, skirts & dresses...bare legs or with tights ...very versatile!  For the price of the boots (US$580), I want to wear them as much as I can to get the $ per wear worth a while...

So check into your closet and see if Jenny will go with most of your wardrobe & decide (In may case, Jenny does not go with most of my outfits)....So my answer is if you only want to get a pair, get the Dicker....


----------



## mandicakes

Hi gina2328. I have to agree with Tonkamama.  I think looking at it in terms of your wardrobe and the potential to wear the boots is the sensible thing to do. I sometimes get carried away with items, only to find out down the track that I won't/don't wear them.  Maybe if you are thinking already that they won't go with much of your style/wardrobe, I would say that would be a pretty good indication that they won't get that much wear. Plus the fact that they are pinching.  Maybe this is an issue that will subside with wear but if it doesn't it will really limit how much and long you wear the boots for.

Personally I would go for the Dicker over the Jenny if I had to choose just one boot, just because it definitely is a more versatile boot. I've worn my Dicker boots for 14 hours straight and walking all around London and I never had any issues. I hope this helps



gina2328 said:


> I received my Jenny boot today from NAP in Anthracite and I am not 100% sure I will keep them, even though they look great. I wear a 6.5 US and the 37 fit well.
> 
> One thing that bothers me is the heel on this boot is 3/4 of an inch, and for me anyways, that heel height does not provide enough support for walking, and can be uncomfortable. Does anyone that has the Jenny boot let me know if they have walked for awhile in this boot yet and how comfortable it felt?
> 
> Also, oddly, the boot pinches me in the ankle bone area. I will check with my cobbler to see if he can stretch that area, I imagine he can. I also am not sure about what to pair with the Jenny, besides skinny jeans. It seems like the Dicker you can dress it up or down but the Jenny is more casual.
> 
> I am torn between the Jenny and the Dicker and keep going back and forth between these two boots. If you had to choose between the Jenny or Dicker which one would you choose?


----------



## mandicakes

boxermomof2 said:


> Did you see my photos on page 104?
> 
> Here is taupe jenny next to camel dicker.


 

Ooh.... I LOVE them both!  That Dicker colour is amazing and I love the toughened look of the Jenny boot.  Great buys!


----------



## bgmommy

I also agree if you are choosing - I would chose the dicker.  I wear mine all the time and like mandicakes said - you can wear them for long periods and they truly go with everything.  I too debated the Jenny and may eventually take the plunge, but love the heel of the dicker! Good luck and let us know what you decide.






gina2328 said:


> I received my Jenny boot today from NAP in Anthracite and I am not 100% sure I will keep them, even though they look great.  I wear a 6.5 US and the 37 fit well.
> 
> One thing that bothers me is the heel on this boot is 3/4 of an inch, and for me anyways, that heel height does not provide enough support for walking, and can be uncomfortable.  Does anyone that has the Jenny boot let me know if they have walked for awhile in this boot yet and how comfortable it felt?
> 
> Also, oddly, the boot pinches me in the ankle bone area.  I will check with my cobbler to see if he can stretch that area, I imagine he can.  I also am not sure about what to pair with the Jenny, besides skinny jeans.   It seems like the Dicker you can dress it up or down but the Jenny is more casual.
> 
> I am torn between the Jenny and the Dicker and keep going back and forth between these two boots.  If you had to choose between the Jenny or Dicker which one would you choose?


----------



## boxermomof2

mandicakes said:


> Ooh.... I LOVE them both!  That Dicker colour is amazing and I love the toughened look of the Jenny boot.  Great buys!



I love the rugged look of Jenny too. I'm a jeans gal. I wear jeans almost everyday, so Jenny is more me than dicker. 
I plan to wear them with slouchy boyfriend shorts and boho skirts in the summer.


----------



## Greentea

My sweet DH just had the Anthracite Dicker boots sent from Barneys for me as a bday gift. I'd never seen these in person before they showed up at my door. Got the 36 (I normally wear a US 6) and they fit so perfectly. Can't believe the "right out of the box" comfort! I'll post a pic in a minute!! So thrilled!


----------



## angelinachrow

Greentea said:


> My sweet DH just had the Anthracite Dicker boots sent from Barneys for me as a bday gift. I'd never seen these in person before they showed up at my door. Got the 36 (I normally wear a US 6) and they fit so perfectly. Can't believe the "right out of the box" comfort! I'll post a pic in a minute!! So thrilled!



Congratulations on the fabulous new shoes! Can't wait to see the photos


----------



## Greentea

My new Anthacite Dickers! Wearing them with JCrew skinny cargo pants and Current Elliot cropped jacket. I consider my feet to be on the wide side and these are just perfect in every way. Not too snug, not too loose and they don't slip at all. She really hit it out of the park with the design of this boot. Now, I want taupe, too!


----------



## bgmommy

Greentea said:


> My new Anthacite Dickers! Wearing them with JCrew skinny cargo pants and Current Elliot cropped jacket. I consider my feet to be on the wide side and these are just perfect in every way. Not too snug, not too loose and they don't slip at all. She really hit it out of the park with the design of this boot. Now, I want taupe, too!



Congrats - they look fabulous!!!!  What a wonderful surprise!!!


----------



## Greentea

bgmommy said:


> Congrats - they look fabulous!!!!  What a wonderful surprise!!!



Thanks so much! I got it before, but now I REALLY get why these are so hard to find.


----------



## jellylicious

Greentea said:


> Thanks so much! I got it before, but now I REALLY get why these are so hard to find.



You'll find tons of outfits with the dickers. They are so versatile. Def 1 color is not going to do it. Congrats!


----------



## dorcast

For me the Jenny will get more wear. I almost only wear flats, wear a lot of jeans, and Anthropologie type dresses and skirts. I love the look, they remind me of my F&B Eternity's, which I love.

I got the Taupe today from Matches, and going to return the Anthracite to NAP.  The grey is absolutely gorgeous, but I think the Taupe will work better for me. I pay NY sales tax for NAP, so depending on what duties DHL charges me, the Taupe will cost me about $ 150 less.


----------



## shoegal

jellylicious said:
			
		

> You'll find tons of outfits with the dickers. They are so versatile. Def 1 color is not going to do it. Congrats!



Amen!


----------



## mandicakes

Greentea said:


> My sweet DH just had the Anthracite Dicker boots sent from Barneys for me as a bday gift. I'd never seen these in person before they showed up at my door. Got the 36 (I normally wear a US 6) and they fit so perfectly. Can't believe the "right out of the box" comfort! I'll post a pic in a minute!! So thrilled!


 

How lovely. What an amazing surpise and gift!  I hope you get loads of wear out of them (that won't be a problem)


----------



## duna

Greentea said:


> Thanks so much! I got it before, but now I REALLY get why these are so hard to find.



Congrats GT! Aren't they great? I have 3 pairs now, I MUST stop, lol!!!


----------



## Greentea

duna said:


> Congrats GT! Aren't they great? I have 3 pairs now, I MUST stop, lol!!!



Thanks, D! I could definitely use another pair eventually!


----------



## seaofcowards

ordered the camel dickers from matches the other day and i received them yesterday! super fast delivery and i loooove them. i was a little worried reading some of the reactions to the color here about them being too yellow, but mine don't look yellow at all really and i  quite like the color!


----------



## francelamour

My taupe Jennys from NAP arrived and I am a little bit shocked about the taupe...it's more a light khaki/grey...I thought it would be much more brown/beige and darker...mhmmm...I don't know if they will stay...


----------



## willwork4bags

*Greentea* - Happy Birthday and congratulations!  What a wonderful surprise. SOMEONE's husband was listening, lol!

*seaofcowards* - I like the camel color too. It's a little dark, but the color works on me (the size I got, not as much...) But wow, your delivery WAS quick. What country are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## flassh

I can't decide... Bettys or the Dickers in anthracite.. I know their completely two diff styles, but???  opinions.. anyone own both? I already have the b/w Perkins and r/w/b Becketts, love the sneaker styles, I've seen the Bettys dressed up or down and it looks amazing.. I was thinking the Bettys are a chicer sneaker


----------



## francelamour

flassh said:
			
		

> I can't decide... Bettys or the Dickers in anthracite.. I know their completely two diff styles, but???  opinions.. anyone own both? I already have the b/w Perkins and r/w/b Becketts, love the sneaker styles, I've seen the Bettys dressed up or down and it looks amazing.. I was thinking the Bettys are a chicer sneaker



Are there antrazith Bettys or do you mean the antrazith bobbys?


----------



## flassh

Th Bettys up on NEP


----------



## francelamour

flassh said:
			
		

> Th Bettys up on NEP



Ohhhh - sorry...I mixed up the names...Bettys,Bobbys...a bit confusing!
I have the antrazith Dickers (love them!!!) and really think about ordering the Bettys as well!The antrazith is a fantastic colour!

P.S I will return the taupe Jennys...it's not my colour & style!


----------



## flassh

francelamour said:


> Ohhhh - sorry...I mixed up the names...Bettys,Bobbys...a bit confusing!
> I have the antrazith Dickers (love them!!!) and really think about ordering the Bettys as well!The antrazith is a fantastic colour!
> 
> P.S I will return the taupe Jennys...it's not my colour & style!



Ohhhh what size is your taupe? to NEP??  I'm thinking of just buying the Dickers, I thought I was over them, but they just seem so basic and a long time investment, a must have... can't really tell the true color of anthra.. more grey than blackish? or blackish over grey tones?


----------



## flassh

and yes, the bettys, bobbys, names are confusing.. what is the difference between the two anyway? the wedge height?


----------



## flassh

francelamour said:


> Ohhhh - sorry...I mixed up the names...Bettys,Bobbys...a bit confusing!
> I have the antrazith Dickers (love them!!!) and really think about ordering the Bettys as well!The antrazith is a fantastic colour!
> 
> P.S I will return the taupe Jennys...it's not my colour & style!



oh wait, "taupe Jennys"! thought you were saying the Dickers! all this IM chit chat and names are confusing.. haha yeah, not my style either..


----------



## francelamour

flassh said:
			
		

> oh wait, "taupe Jennys"! thought you were saying the Dickers! all this IM chit chat and names are confusing.. haha yeah, not my style either..



The antrazith Dickers are aaaaaabsolutely beautiful - its a very soft an 'light' black...hard to explain...black which lost a bit of darkness ))!


----------



## seaofcowards

willwork4bags said:


> *seaofcowards* - I like the camel color too. It's a little dark, but the color works on me (the size I got, not as much...) But wow, your delivery WAS quick. What country are you in if you don't mind me asking?



i'm in the US (east coast) and ordered them late saturday afternoon/early evening


----------



## tonkamama

francelamour said:


> The antrazith Dickers are aaaaaabsolutely beautiful - its a very soft an 'light' black...hard to explain...black which lost a bit of darkness ))!


Totally agree!!  I've wearing mine for the past 6 days since "it" arrived!!  So comfortable and so stylish.  I wore them with my RO & IM outfits...  just love how versatile the Dickers are....so far I have three pairs (two Dicker & one Dixie) I think I am not done yet, hope I can get a Camel soon....  Now I am still debating if I need a pair of Betty/Bobby??


----------



## mazzapan

Got my camel Dickers this morning and I love the colour. I have olive skin so the camel looks nice against tanned legs (high summer here in Oz). I probably would have been just as happy with the khaki but the Matches price was better. I must say am impressed with the service at Matches. I ordered last Friday and I am in Australia, so very quick.


----------



## francelamour

To those of you who own more than one pair of Dickers:do you really wear all of them?I would like to order the camels as a addition to my antrazith ... but I am not sure if it makes sense to own the same boot twice (in diff. colours!)


----------



## shoegal

francelamour said:
			
		

> To those of you who own more than one pair of Dickers:do you really wear all of them?I would like to order the camels as a addition to my antrazith ... but I am not sure if it makes sense to own the same boot twice (in diff. colours!)



I have multiple pair and wear them all.


----------



## francelamour

shoegal said:
			
		

> I have multiple pair and wear them all.



That's exactly what I wanted to hear ...and ordered them in camel too !
(They are available on mytheresa now ... By the way...)


----------



## juliette31

mazzapan said:


> Got my camel Dickers this morning and I love the colour. I have olive skin so the camel looks nice against tanned legs (high summer here in Oz). I probably would have been just as happy with the khaki but the Matches price was better. I must say am impressed with the service at Matches. I ordered last Friday and I am in Australia, so very quick.



I'm considering getting the Camel too, could you post some pics please?


----------



## gina2328

I sent back my Jenny boots to NAP U.S. site yesterday in size 37 in which they are currently sold out of the Anthracite in case anyone is interested.


----------



## juliette31

Madewell are debuting a Dicker look-a-like in the coming months on their website for Spring '12.   You can see a photo of the camel color here.  http://www.madewell.com/newarrivals/dressesskirts/PRDOVR~69497/69497.jsp

Pretty cute I think.


----------



## Greentea

francelamour said:


> The antrazith Dickers are aaaaaabsolutely beautiful - its a very soft an 'light' black...hard to explain...black which lost a bit of darkness ))!



I agree! I love the color and the boots so much


----------



## Greentea

willwork4bags said:


> *Greentea* - Happy Birthday and congratulations!  What a wonderful surprise. SOMEONE's husband was listening, lol!
> 
> *seaofcowards* - I like the camel color too. It's a little dark, but the color works on me (the size I got, not as much...) But wow, your delivery WAS quick. What country are you in if you don't mind me asking?



Yes! I complained all around Paris when we were there last June about these sold-out boots. I guess whining does pay off occasionally!!


----------



## tonkamama

francelamour said:


> To those of you who own more than one pair of Dickers:do you really wear all of them?I would like to order the camels as a addition to my antrazith ... but I am not sure if it makes sense to own the same boot twice (in diff. colours!)


Yes I do. I wore my taupe with casul outfits and my new anthra with skirts, dresses and leahter pants.  My dicker boots are my go to winter boots, not only I live in boots all winter and I find them so comfortable for walking.


----------



## esm85

Hi everyone, does someone know if they sell the betty or bobby sneakers in the IM store in HK and up to which size? Same as her other stores? Thank you!


----------



## brneyedgrl

tonkamama said:


> Yes I do. I wore my taupe with casul outfits and my new anthra with skirts, dresses and leahter pants.  My dicker boots are my go to winter boots, not only I live in boots all winter and I find them so comfortable for walking.


Absolutely! I just received my taupe and anthracite Dickers and I love them both! I wear the black when the weather might be bad since they don't show dirt as much but the taupe are my fave! I think a light and a dark color are a great combo to have!


----------



## tb-purselover

flassh said:


> and yes, the bettys, bobbys, names are confusing.. what is the difference between the two anyway? the wedge height?



Hey Flassh, the only difference I was told is that the Bettys are a leather/suede combo. The Bobbys are all suede. There shouldn't be a difference in height of the hidden wedge or anything else.


----------



## cocoyu

esm85 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, does someone know if they sell the betty or bobby sneakers in the IM store in HK and up to which size? Same as her other stores? Thank you!



yes, they are selling bobby, not sure what sizes they have..   but last year i remember they have dickers in  size 40 or 41...


----------



## aomalita

Got an email saying that my dicker will be here on the 24th which is the same day that I'll be having a surgery....guess I won't be able to see them for a while.....super bummed


----------



## juneping

i love the anthracite more and more....and hope you don't mind me sharing them again...


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi lovelies,

Can anyone post candids of the current Camel dickers please?  I am trying to find out if they are close to previous season's miel but can't seem to find real pics anywhere. Thank you!!


----------



## shoegal

tinydancer3145 said:
			
		

> Hi lovelies,
> 
> Can anyone post candids of the current Camel dickers please?  I am trying to find out if they are close to previous season's miel but can't seem to find real pics anywhere. Thank you!!



There's a pic I believe around p. 94 or 95


----------



## shoegal

It's actually page 98 - just checked


----------



## OrangeFizz

I'm not sure if I can post this here but, If anyone knows where I can find a pair of IM Amely boots in a 38 or 39 PLEASE let me know. These shoes have eluded me for too long!!! PM me with anything!

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy159/fashioncupboard/isabelmarantamelybootsz024small.jpg


----------



## soholaleni

OrangeFizz said:


> I'm not sure if I can post this here but, If anyone knows where I can find a pair of IM Amely boots in a 38 or 39 PLEASE let me know. These shoes have eluded me for too long!!! PM me with anything!
> 
> http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy159/fashioncupboard/isabelmarantamelybootsz024small.jpg



There are some in grey on ebay right now in 38!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...men_s_Shoes&hash=item519cfa5a26#ht_3070wt_979


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i love the anthracite more and more....and hope you don't mind me sharing them again...


*juneping ~* we are anthra dickers twin!!  You are right the more I look at it the more I love this color... this color soften some of my rocker and edge outfits what is exactly I want to achieve!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> i love the anthracite more and more....and hope you don't mind me sharing them again...



Stunning!!


----------



## francelamour

tinydancer3145 said:
			
		

> Hi lovelies,
> 
> Can anyone post candids of the current Camel dickers please?  I am trying to find out if they are close to previous season's miel but can't seem to find real pics anywhere. Thank you!!



Here we go (I did the photo without any artificial light to get the best result):


----------



## bebbes

I received my boots last week but didn't get a chance to play with them until today. 

I have the Dickers in Anthracite  and Camel, and the Jenny in Taupe. These are my first IM boots and I am in love with the Dickers. They are comfy straight out of the box and can be dressed up or down. I know that all these things have been said many times already but until I actually tried them on, I didn't really get what the fuss was about. These shoes have literally transformed my wardrobe! If anyone out there is on the fence, take the plunge and buy them!!!

And I know that the camel Dickers have had mixed reviews but I love them. Yes, they looked a bit mustard when you open the box, but once they are on your feet they are a great neutral colour. I tried them on with jeans, dresses, skirts and it looks good with them all.

I didn't have time to try on Jenny, will post pics later.


----------



## gina2328

bebbes said:


> I received my boots last week but didn't get a chance to play with them until today.
> 
> I have the Dickers in Anthracite  and Camel, and the Jenny in Taupe. These are my first IM boots and I am in love with the Dickers. They are comfy straight out of the box and can be dressed up or down. I know that all these things have been said many times already but until I actually tried them on, I didn't really get what the fuss was about. These shoes have literally transformed my wardrobe! If anyone out there is on the fence, take the plunge and buy them!!!
> 
> And I know that the camel Dickers have had mixed reviews but I love them. Yes, they looked a bit mustard when you open the box, but once they are on your feet they are a great neutral colour. I tried them on with jeans, dresses, skirts and it looks good with them all.
> 
> I didn't have time to try on Jenny, will post pics later.



The Dickers look great on you!  I love the way you have your outfits paired with the boots, you wear them well.


----------



## gina2328

juneping said:


> i love the anthracite more and more....and hope you don't mind me sharing them again...



The anthracite looks great on you, I can see why you would want to share.  It's an amazing shoe.


----------



## willwork4bags

*bebbes* - The dickers look fantastic on you. All great outfit choices!


----------



## gina2328

Well, I posted about a week ago because I was unsure if I should keep the Jenny boot or send back and buy the Dicker.  I did send the Jenny back and after thinking it over I bought the Dicker in Anthracite, and thanks to everyone's advice.  I am so happy with the Dickers instead of the Jenny!

If I had to choose one over the other the Dicker wins hand down for me.  It's just so much more of a classier boot.  Also, it was comfortable right away, where as the Jenny was not comfortable.  The Jenny pinched the sides of my ankle bone.  I also have a very wide foot, so for the Dicker to be comfortable right away is amazing.

One thing I am wondering about is I am a 6.5 and I ordered the 37.  They fit just right in bare feet, the left is a little more loose than the right when I wear a thin sock, and both are a little loose when I wear a thin sock.  I am hoping that the shoes stretch a tiny bit in the width, but not in the length.  What is everyone's experience with the suede stretching, do they stretch at all in the length, and somewhat in the width, or a lot in the width?


----------



## tinydancer3145

Wow, you guys are the best!! Thank you so much   The camel ones are def tempting as our the anthracite.  Both would be practical in their own ways.


----------



## juneping

gina2328 said:


> Well, I posted about a week ago because I was unsure if I should keep the Jenny boot or send back and buy the Dicker.  I did send the Jenny back and after thinking it over I bought the Dicker in Anthracite, and thanks to everyone's advice.  I am so happy with the Dickers instead of the Jenny!
> 
> If I had to choose one over the other the Dicker wins hand down for me.  It's just so much more of a classier boot.  Also, it was comfortable right away, where as the Jenny was not comfortable.  The Jenny pinched the sides of my ankle bone.  I also have a very wide foot, so for the Dicker to be comfortable right away is amazing.
> 
> One thing I am wondering about is I am a 6.5 and I ordered the 37.  They fit just right in bare feet, the left is a little more loose than the right when I wear a thin sock, and both are a little loose when I wear a thin sock.  I am hoping that the shoes stretch a tiny bit in the width, but not in the length.  What is everyone's experience with the suede stretching, do they stretch at all in the length, and somewhat in the width, or a lot in the width?



i am size 37 and got the 37. it's just my habit that i always put an insole in my shoes (except sandals)..i have narrow feet this way my feet feel more secure in the shoes. after i added the insole, width wise was fine but the right foot big toe area was a little tight for me. after a few wears it feels l got more room. my big toe no longer feel the pressure anymore. the SA told me they stretch a little. HTH.
i am glad you got the dickers....for some reason i thought the jenny was more of a girlish (teenagers) look.


----------



## Brigitte031

I will admit that I did wear these with frequency when I got my back pair last season. But because I got a size too big (the 36 are super roomy on me) the leather insole scrunched up in the center around my arch which makes them slightly uncomfortable... Meaning I wear them with socks mandatorily now. That same leather insole is peeling off also.  I think it' s not necessarily the quality but that I wore them too big.


----------



## bebbes

gina2328 said:
			
		

> The Dickers look great on you!  I love the way you have your outfits paired with the boots, you wear them well.



Thank you! The Dickers make even a simple outfit look nicer! I think this is going to be the start of an IM obsession!


----------



## bebbes

willwork4bags said:
			
		

> bebbes - The dickers look fantastic on you. All great outfit choices!



Thanks! I was inspired to buy them after seeing all the gorgeous modelling pictures on this thread.


----------



## willwork4bags

Soooo, after much debate with myself and using all sorts of tricks to get the dickers to fit, I actually decided to keep them!!  They fit in the beginning with socks and since i hate wearing socks (I live in FL), I thought I should have purchased them in 36.  I think they didn't fit initially cuz we had a cold snap here and when my feet are cold, they experience shrinkage?  Even though I would prefer a tighter fit overall, finding the right inserts have definitely helped a lot and there's still room for swelling in hotter temps. So, without further adieu, here are MY camel dickers (pardon the low-res pic as I took it with my dinosaur blackberry)...


----------



## OrangeFizz

soholaleni said:


> There are some in grey on ebay right now in 38!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...men_s_Shoes&hash=item519cfa5a26#ht_3070wt_979



Thanks for the heads up! I sill love them, but $1200 is still a bit steep.


----------



## bebbes

willwork4bags said:
			
		

> Soooo, after much debate with myself and using all sorts of tricks to get the dickers to fit, I actually decided to keep them!!  They fit in the beginning with socks and since i hate wearing socks (I live in FL), I thought I should have purchased them in 36.  I think they didn't fit initially cuz we had a cold snap here and when my feet are cold, they experience shrinkage?  Even though I would prefer a tighter fit overall, finding the right inserts have definitely helped a lot and there's still room for swelling in hotter temps. So, without further adieu, here are MY camel dickers (pardon the low-res pic as I took it with my dinosaur blackberry)...



Yay! I'm glad you decided to keep them. 
I know exactly what you mean when you say your feet change size depending on if it's hot or cold. I've bought shoes in winter that were fine, but so uncomfortable once summer began. 

I love how the Dickers look with your jeans rolled up, I might give that a try too!


----------



## bebbes

Oops, posted again


----------



## Pinkydream

Willows in Bois de Rose avail on mytheresa.com

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/willow-suede-sneakers-134584.html


----------



## brneyedgrl

I know a few of you have added protective soles to the bottoms of your Dickers. I have been wearing mine every day and am worried they are going to wear down way too fast! I want to add a protective sole but wanted to see what others look like before doing this. Please post your pics of your Dickers with protective soles! 
I want my Dickers to last as long as possible! I have Anthracite and Taupe and I switch between them so they don't get too abused! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brigitte031

brneyedgrl said:


> I know a few of you have added protective soles to the bottoms of your Dickers. I have been wearing mine every day and am worried they are going to wear down way too fast! I want to add a protective sole but wanted to see what others look like before doing this. Please post your pics of your Dickers with protective soles!
> I want my Dickers to last as long as possible! I have Anthracite and Taupe and I switch between them so they don't get too abused! Thanks in advance!



I think people switch the plastic heel, add a sole to keep them from wearing down and if it fits a little too big I'd recommend doing what I did not - adding insoles also, such as the soft non-stick cushion ones from Aldo. I don't know if it's the way I wore them but mine are so worn after only one season of wear. It's kind of a bummer. Oh and don't forget to spray them with suede protector!


----------



## Greentea

willwork4bags said:


> Soooo, after much debate with myself and using all sorts of tricks to get the dickers to fit, I actually decided to keep them!!  They fit in the beginning with socks and since i hate wearing socks (I live in FL), I thought I should have purchased them in 36.  I think they didn't fit initially cuz we had a cold snap here and when my feet are cold, they experience shrinkage?  Even though I would prefer a tighter fit overall, finding the right inserts have definitely helped a lot and there's still room for swelling in hotter temps. So, without further adieu, here are MY camel dickers (pardon the low-res pic as I took it with my dinosaur blackberry)...



Fantastic!!


----------



## ucsfmd

I don't have the real Dicker boots but I did purchase one similar by Steve Madden. It's called pembrook. It's on sale too so I was able to get it in 3 colors: black, cognac, and taupe.


----------



## yvetteyeau

beauxgoris said:


> I'm so excited I finally found my beloved Marant booties. These are so hard to find in the USA since you can't seem to find them online. Any other Marant boots lovers out there?
> 
> I purchased this style in beautiful taupe color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few photos of them on fashion blogs:


those booties are soooo cute!!!! love them!!!! and great color too!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

ucsfmd said:


> I don't have the real Dicker boots but I did purchase one similar by Steve Madden. It's called pembrook. It's on sale too so I was able to get it in 3 colors: black, cognac, and taupe.



I bought a pair of SM after I couldn't find IM taupe, and I sent them back. They are a decent look alike, but nothing like the quality of IM. Once you try on a pair of IM boots...it spoils it for all the look alike boots. Isabel boots are pricey, but they are so worth it if you can afford them.


----------



## Pinkydream

http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwe...7/isabel-marant-willow-high-top-trainer-p5327

Willows in Bois de rose, beige and white an the ones worn by Alicia Keys in Black and blue.


----------



## willwork4bags

I agree *boxermomof2*. I tried on the Steve Madden's, Dolce Vita's and Aldo's hoping they would look just as good (the colors these brands offered were better). However, they just didn't compare to the IM boots in terms of comfort and overall style. If you can afford to have the IM version, that's the best choice IMO. However, if you can't splurge, the other brands are all excellent options.

On another note - NAP (the US site) has the dickers available in "moss green".  I think they are this season's "khaki" and just changed the name to reflect the green more accurately.


----------



## ucsfmd

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought a pair of SM after I couldn't find IM taupe, and I sent them back. They are a decent look alike, but nothing like the quality of IM. Once you try on a pair of IM boots...it spoils it for all the look alike boots. Isabel boots are pricey, but they are so worth it if you can afford them.



oh I can definitely afford them but I just don't want to spend the money. All my shoes are high end and good quality so I know and understand what you mean about quality and design. For some reason I think I'll be okay w the SM ones. if not then I guess I'll live w it.


----------



## shoegal

willwork4bags said:
			
		

> I agree boxermomof2. I tried on the Steve Madden's, Dolce Vita's and Aldo's hoping they would look just as good (the colors these brands offered were better). However, they just didn't compare to the IM boots in terms of comfort and overall style. If you can afford to have the IM version, that's the best choice IMO. However, if you can't splurge, the other brands are all excellent options.
> 
> On another note - NAP (the US site) has the dickers available in "moss green".  I think they are this season's "khaki" and just changed the name to reflect the green more accurately.



I received an email that heist in Venice CA has Dickers in. They call the taupe moleskin brown.


----------



## gina2328

Has anyone ordered the Dickers in moss green from the NAP website?  

I decided to order a pair.  Is the color similar to last season's Taupe at all, or is it an entirely different color?  Is it the Khaki?  Thanks!


----------



## shoegal

gina2328 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ordered the Dickers in moss green from the NAP website?
> 
> I decided to order a pair.  Is the color similar to last season's Taupe at all, or is it an entirely different color?  Is it the Khaki?  Thanks!



I believe it's the khaki from this season with the green undertones


----------



## shoegal

Please post when you get them though!


----------



## brneyedgrl

Brigitte031 said:


> I think people switch the plastic heel, add a sole to keep them from wearing down and if it fits a little too big I'd recommend doing what I did not - adding insoles also, such as the soft non-stick cushion ones from Aldo. I don't know if it's the way I wore them but mine are so worn after only one season of wear. It's kind of a bummer. Oh and don't forget to spray them with suede protector!


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jellybebe

boxermomof2 said:


> Anthracite



I am in love with the anthracite Jenny boots! In fact I couldn't resist ordering myself a pair today! Can't wait!


----------



## aomalita

Got my Dickers a few days ago but was recovering from a surgery. Now I get to see and feel them. They are lovely!


----------



## shoegal

aomalita said:
			
		

> Got my Dickers a few days ago but was recovering from a surgery. Now I get to see and feel them. They are lovely!



They are - I think I might have to get those too.....sigh


----------



## protein_

mm, the khaki colour does look quite nice, *aomalita*!

on the subject of Steve Madden look a likes-- I have a pair of Sam Endelman (sp?) booties that look like the Dixie, I wear them when the weather is gnarly out and I don't want to risk my Dickers.  It works for me! 

I need to get on the whole protecting my Dickers though-- I just had to throw out two pairs of Chanel flats that have gotten past the point of repair (I've taken them to the cobbler maybe 3 times each) from walking/weather...


----------



## tonkamama

aomalita said:


> Got my Dickers a few days ago but was recovering from a surgery. Now I get to see and feel them. They are lovely!


Lovely pairs!!  You gonna love them!


----------



## tonkamama

protein_ said:


> mm, the khaki colour does look quite nice, *aomalita*!
> 
> on the subject of Steve Madden look a likes-- I have a pair of Sam Endelman (sp?) booties that look like the Dixie, I wear them when the weather is gnarly out and I don't want to risk my Dickers.  It works for me!
> 
> I need to get on the whole protecting my Dickers though-- I just had to throw out two pairs of Chanel flats that have gotten past the point of repair (I've taken them to the cobbler maybe 3 times each) from walking/weather...


*protein ~* as long as you protect them with sprays...  and put on sole for added protection... and try to avoid walking them under bad weathers...  etc. etc.  Your Dickers should last for a long time.


----------



## aomalita

Thank you ladies. I wasn't sure if I made the right decision going for khaki. It seems like everybody is going for camel this season. 
I totally agree with you protein_ I wouldn't risk my Dickers in bad weather either. They are too precious. I too have a lookalike pair of Sam Edelman for a spare. Now I'll try these lovely booties on with some of my clothes....excited!


----------



## willwork4bags

*aomalita* - Get better soon so you can post some mod pics!

*gina2328* - Did you order them from NAP? I ordered them on Wed and it's still showing "not yet dispatched". Urgh! I want my boots!!


----------



## gina2328

willwork4bags said:


> *gina2328* - Did you order them from NAP? I ordered them on Wed and it's still showing "not yet dispatched". Urgh! I want my boots!!


 
Hi,

I received my notification that they were dispatched.  I also ordered my Dickers on Wednesday.  I hope you receive your notification soon.


----------



## bebbes

aomalita said:
			
		

> Got my Dickers a few days ago but was recovering from a surgery. Now I get to see and feel them. They are lovely!



Gorgeous!! From other pics I thought khaki was a bit too green but your pics look fab. Congrats on your beautiful boots!


----------



## willwork4bags

gina2328 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my notification that they were dispatched.  I also ordered my Dickers on Wednesday.  I hope you receive your notification soon.



I emailed customer service after I saw your post this morning.  They replied and bumped up my delivery to express! So I should get them next Tuesday or Wednesday! Yay. I'm so excited.


----------



## gina2328

willwork4bags said:


> I emailed customer service after I saw your post this morning.  They replied and bumped up my delivery to express! So I should get them next Tuesday or Wednesday! Yay. I'm so excited.



That is so awesome!


----------



## gbg

What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.


----------



## tonkamama

gbg said:


> What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.


I am not too sure....  the prints are little too busy for me... but I like the studs  

I really Ms. Marant will bring back Dana with shorter heels (like the Chili boots heels).  That will be a perfect boots for me !!


----------



## meishe

New addition... Say hello to the anthracites! Keeping the khaki's company


----------



## juneping

gbg said:


> What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.



i LOVE them...


----------



## nycbagfiend

so i just got the willow sneakers a few days ago and while i love them, can anyone chime in on whether they have an 'age limit'?!  can a early/mid 30s chick get away with these or am i too old to wear them?! 

thanks!


----------



## nycbagfiend

gbg said:


> What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.


 
really like the shape and the studs, but not sure i'm feeling that print.  i agree about the low heeled danas--i'd snap those up in a second!


----------



## jellylicious

gbg said:


> What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.


I would prefer all black but the prints and studs really set these apart. I'm digging them!



meishe said:


> New addition... Say hello to the anthracites! Keeping the khaki's company



Hello anthras! They are lovely! I noticed on my camels, there's a dark strip running in the middle much like your khakis' pictured here. They don't appear in my black ones and looks like your anthracites don't have them either. Maybe the strips just show more on the lighter colors. Anyway, I thought it was odd and wondering what would cause it since i haven't even worn mine out. Any of you have noticed the same thing with their lighter dickers?


----------



## jellybebe

Call me crazy, but I tried on the taupe Jenny boots today and fell in love! The color looks grey to me so it matches a lot of my wardrobe and it's such a unique color. I think I may have to send the anthracite Jenny boots back. I saw the camel Dickers and wasn't crazy about the shade, it's sort of a rusty tone.


----------



## so confusing

I was in Stuart & Wright in Fort Greene, Brooklyn today- they have 3 of the Dickers (taupe, anthracite and camel) and the Jennys in taupe in- in case anyone wants to see color comparisons


----------



## Julide

so confusing said:


> I was in Stuart & Wright in Fort Greene, Brooklyn today- they have 3 of the Dickers (taupe, anthracite and camel) and the Jennys in taupe in- in case anyone wants to see color comparisons



Thank you for the pics!!The Taupe Jennys look nothing like the taupe dickers?


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> so i just got the willow sneakers a few days ago and while i love them, can anyone chime in on whether they have an 'age limit'?!  can a early/mid 30s chick get away with these or am i too old to wear them?!
> 
> thanks!



Please post pics!! I want to see them on your feet . So that, you know, we can be a better judge .

Most definitely a early/mid 30s can wear them. I see women in the 50s wearing flashy sneakers lol. It doesn't seem tacky at all imho. As long as you style it accordingly. It just depends on if they are your style or not. If you feel comfortable wearing them out the door or not. I do worry about this too though (since they are very puffy). So I understand the question and can't wait to hear other opinions.


----------



## tb-purselover

gbg said:


> What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.



I love them. They are so unique. But, my concern is how easy it would be to style them. That would be my only deterrent. They are such an awesome statement! Definitely a statement boot. I'm thinking of ways to style them now lol.


----------



## mandicakes

nycbagfiend said:


> so i just got the willow sneakers a few days ago and while i love them, can anyone chime in on whether they have an 'age limit'?!  can a early/mid 30s chick get away with these or am i too old to wear them?!
> 
> thanks!



Hi,  I'm nearly 35 (so so close ) and I have the Bekket and Willow sneakers. I think it more depends on your look and attitude rather than an actual age. My thoughts are if you love them and feel comfortable wearing them, then they are right for you.  You see so many of the stars these days in their late 30's and 40's wearing extremely hip and popular items and they look fantastic.  I wouldn't say hi-tops are a young thing these days. Enjoy your fab sneakers.  I'm sure they suit you xx


----------



## mandicakes

gbg said:


> What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.



Wow!  Impressive boots and a real statement item. Not me personally but I can imagine there are a lot of ladies that would look fantastic in them.  Where did you see them?


----------



## tonkamama

meishe said:


> New addition... Say hello to the anthracites! Keeping the khaki's company


*meishe~* congrats!! Aren't them lovely??!!


----------



## tonkamama

Julide said:


> Thank you for the pics!!The Taupe Jennys look nothing like the taupe dickers?


yes ...  the Taupe Jennys and the Taupe Dickers are two different Taupe color.  I would say the new 2012 Taupe Jennys are more like the 2011 Taupe Dickers.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> so i just got the willow sneakers a few days ago and while i love them, can anyone chime in on whether they have an 'age limit'?!  can a early/mid 30s chick get away with these or am i too old to wear them?!
> 
> thanks!


IMO...  early/mid 30's are the *new early/mid 20's* ...nowadays people looking younger and healthier.....    so I would say YES you can totally rock the Willows if they fit into your style. 

But I would love to hear what others to say about the 'age limit' for the Willows???


----------



## Emmyxo

Just thought I'd share my Isabel Marant collection so far. Her boots & sneakers are definitely addictive!
(Some of these photos have a filter/effect on them so the colour looks slightly different but my Dickers are khaki)


----------



## meishe

jellylicious said:


> I would prefer all black but the prints and studs really set these apart. I'm digging them!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello anthras! They are lovely! I noticed on my camels, there's a dark strip running in the middle much like your khakis' pictured here. They don't appear in my black ones and looks like your anthracites don't have them either. Maybe the strips just show more on the lighter colors. Anyway, I thought it was odd and wondering what would cause it since i haven't even worn mine out. Any of you have noticed the same thing with their lighter dickers?


Hmm i never noticed that before either. I would just guess that its the way the light hits the natural shape of the boot? Maybe it will be less noticeable as they get broken in


----------



## meishe

tonkamama said:


> *meishe~* congrats!! Aren't them lovely??!!


They are! I thought I could get away with just one pair


----------



## Ossa

I've just ordered the khaki dicker boots from NAP. I really wanted these boots for the summer and couldn't decide btwn the khaki and the taupe. I went for the khaki because maybe the taupe might be too dark? Really not sure, I hope the khaki is not too green, doesn't look like it in these posts.


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> yes ...  the Taupe Jennys and the Taupe Dickers are two different Taupe color.  I would say the new 2012 Taupe Jennys are more like the 2011 Taupe Dickers.



It's such a pretty colour! (taupe Jennys) I saw another pair of Jennys that weren't taupe - they were slightly more beige, so could these be khaki?


----------



## Julide

tonkamama said:


> yes ...  the Taupe Jennys and the Taupe Dickers are two different Taupe color.  I would say the new 2012 Taupe Jennys are more like the 2011 Taupe Dickers.



Thank you!! I really love the taupe colour on the jennys.


----------



## aomalita

Wow Wow o_0! Congratulations on your purchases, ladies!!! I'm so envious of you guy who could afford more than 1 pair. I'm already saving up for the next season. Hope they'll come out with interesting colors. IM boots are ssooo addicted!


----------



## jellybebe

I saw the SS12 taupe Dicker today, and they are definitely darker and more grey than previous versions. They are a dark grey with a hint of brown, almost elephant-like (if anyone is familiar with LV elephant from several years ago.)They are almost what I would expect anthracite to look like, but this season's anthracite is essentially black. I really like the current taupe colour and I would get them if I hadn't just gotten the Jennys in (old Dicker) taupe! The comparison pic posted by member So Confusing on the previous page is a good representation of how the colors look in person.


----------



## am2022

These are sooo cute!!!  Its a blinged out Aimely... which i have in suede gray!!!  



gbg said:


> What do you think about these boots, will hit the stores next June/July.


----------



## so confusing

jellybebe said:


> I saw the SS12 taupe Dicker today, and they are definitely darker and more grey than previous versions. They are a dark grey with a hint of brown, almost elephant-like (if anyone is familiar with LV elephant from several years ago.)They are almost what I would expect anthracite to look like, but this season's anthracite is essentially black. I really like the current taupe colour and I would get them if I hadn't just gotten the Jennys in (old Dicker) taupe! The comparison pic posted by member So Confusing on the previous page is a good representation of how the colors look in person.


 
When I saw they were doing  anthracite I thought it would be this color (these are either 2009 or 2010 so no idea what the color was called) but they are just a tiny bit shy of being a true black.  the taupe has an olive tone under certain kinds of lighting but its really pretty.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> It's such a pretty colour! (taupe Jennys) I saw another pair of Jennys that weren't taupe - they were slightly more beige, so could these be khaki?


*jellybebe ~*  I know Jennys come in with Anthra, Taupe & Camel...   are there a 4th color?  I am not sure.


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> *jellybebe ~*  I know Jennys come in with Anthra, Taupe & Camel...   are there a 4th color?  I am not sure.



Is the Jenny camel very different from the Dicker camel? If so, maybe that is what I saw.


----------



## dvfgirl82

I got my dickers today from NAP! 
khaki


----------



## shoegal

dvfgirl82 said:
			
		

> I got my dickers today from NAP!
> khaki



These look different from the other khakis. I see no green undertones.


----------



## tonkamama

dvfgirl82 said:


> I got my dickers today from NAP!
> khaki


Congrats!!  Love the khaki...  I thought the color is very closed to 2011 Taupe!


----------



## bebbes

dvfgirl82 said:
			
		

> I got my dickers today from NAP!
> khaki



Congrats!! These look like a lovely colour, not as greenish as I thought they would be. They're beautiful, please post modeling pics!


----------



## gina2328

dvfgirl82 said:


> I got my dickers today from NAP!
> khaki


 
I received my Khaki Dickers from NAP yesterday also, but mine look more green than yours.  That's ok, I still like them.


----------



## Greysonphil

dvfgirl82 said:


> I got my dickers today from NAP!
> khaki



look so lovely


----------



## dvfgirl82

shoegal said:


> These look different from the other khakis. I see no green undertones.





tonkamama said:


> Congrats!!  Love the khaki...  I thought the color is very closed to 2011 Taupe!





bebbes said:


> Congrats!! These look like a lovely colour, not as greenish as I thought they would be. They're beautiful, please post modeling pics!





gina2328 said:


> I received my Khaki Dickers from NAP yesterday also, but mine look more green than yours.  That's ok, I still like them.





Greysonphil said:


> look so lovely



Thanks, all! The iphone pic makes them look darker than they really are. Here's a pic of the true color


----------



## Maland

I need some advise as to the sizing of the Dana boots; do they fit tts or do they run a bit small..? Do they stretch a bit in the length? I'm a size 36 in the Dickers and the Monys and a 37 in the Manlys and the Bettys..


----------



## vlainey

Just received my boots in Taupe from Mytheresa....


----------



## beauxgoris

Who here has more then one pair? I have the taupe from a year or two ago and love them. Now I'm thinking of getting another color - but will I really use them?


----------



## YingsFashion

dvfgirl82 said:


> Thanks, all! The iphone pic makes them look darker than they really are. Here's a pic of the true color



Love the color and they go well with your outfit!


----------



## francelamour

beauxgoris said:
			
		

> Who here has more then one pair? I have the taupe from a year or two ago and love them. Now I'm thinking of getting another color - but will I really use them?



I have the antrazith and the camel ones and love and wear them both a lot ... hope it will be warmer soon - they are really not made for this minus temperatures we have in Europe in the moment...!


----------



## Greentea

beauxgoris said:


> Who here has more then one pair? I have the taupe from a year or two ago and love them. Now I'm thinking of getting another color - but will I really use them?



Get Anthracite! I love this color!


----------



## brneyedgrl

vlainey said:


> Just received my boots in Taupe from Mytheresa....


Beautiful! I love my taupe Dickers!


----------



## brneyedgrl

beauxgoris said:


> Who here has more then one pair? I have the taupe from a year or two ago and love them. Now I'm thinking of getting another color - but will I really use them?


I have taupe and anthracite and I wear them both all the time! So much that I worry I will wear them out too quickly but I can't help myself!


----------



## brneyedgrl

vlainey said:


> Just received my boots in Taupe from Mytheresa....


And they are soooooo soft inside! Like butter!


----------



## boxermomof2

brneyedgrl said:


> And they are soooooo soft inside! Like butter!



They are! They are so amazing...I wish all my shoes felt this good.


----------



## drati

beauxgoris said:


> Who here has more then one pair? I have the taupe from a year or two ago and love them. Now I'm thinking of getting another color - but will I really use them?



Yep, if the colour is different enough you will wear them. Go for it beaux.


----------



## caligalsundiego

Hello,

New to this...

I have a question, do u guys know if the IM dicker boot come in US Size 5? I got my first pair from NAP in size 36 (smallest they have) wondering if they also come in size 35? w/c would be equal to US size 5....it is a bit big on me but w/ insoles they r not bad, I usually buy size US 5.5 or 6 in boots(with socks) and 5 in sandals(no socks). I just find the IM dicker to be big lengthwise. I compared my rag & bone harrow bootie size 36, and IM is longer than rag & bone. I just don't want to return the IM boot & would love to keep 'em as i love them so much & so cute n comfy & they r sold out everywhere and so hard to find especially small sizes.  I guess I'll just have to live with it and just stuff mine with insoles.


----------



## jellybebe

vlainey said:
			
		

> Just received my boots in Taupe from Mytheresa....



Love the taupe! So tempted to get a pair! I have the miel only, so don't think they are too similar.


----------



## bebbes

beauxgoris said:
			
		

> Who here has more then one pair? I have the taupe from a year or two ago and love them. Now I'm thinking of getting another color - but will I really use them?



I have the Anthra and the camel and I regularly wear them both. I think these 2 colours are different enough to justify having two pairs of the same boot. There are some outfits that look best with the Anthra and vice versa. 

As much as I love the other colours, I can't see myself buying another pair until my current ones wear out. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## shoegal

caligalsundiego said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> New to this...
> 
> I have a question, do u guys know if the IM dicker boot come in US Size 5? I got my first pair from NAP in size 36 (smallest they have) wondering if they also come in size 35? w/c would be equal to US size 5....it is a bit big on me but w/ insoles they r not bad, I usually buy size US 5.5 or 6 in boots(with socks) and 5 in sandals(no socks). I just find the IM dicker to be big lengthwise. I compared my rag & bone harrow bootie size 36, and IM is longer than rag & bone. I just don't want to return the IM boot & would love to keep 'em as i love them so much & so cute n comfy & they r sold out everywhere and so hard to find especially small sizes.  I guess I'll just have to live with it and just stuff mine with insoles.



I wouldnt compare with the harrow boot. The harrow boot runs really small - I needed to go up a whole size. I'm not sure if they come in a smaller size, I haven't seen a five. If they work with the insoles I would keep them.


----------



## caligalsundiego

Thanks for your reply shoegal


----------



## Brigitte031

caligalsundiego said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> New to this...
> 
> I have a question, do u guys know if the IM dicker boot come in US Size 5? I got my first pair from NAP in size 36 (smallest they have) wondering if they also come in size 35? w/c would be equal to US size 5....it is a bit big on me but w/ insoles they r not bad, I usually buy size US 5.5 or 6 in boots(with socks) and 5 in sandals(no socks). I just find the IM dicker to be big lengthwise. I compared my rag & bone harrow bootie size 36, and IM is longer than rag & bone. I just don't want to return the IM boot & would love to keep 'em as i love them so much & so cute n comfy & they r sold out everywhere and so hard to find especially small sizes.  I guess I'll just have to live with it and just stuff mine with insoles.



I'm similar to you in shoe size I think. Do buy a thick insole. I was silly enough to wear my Dickers in size 36 without socks at first. Like I said some posts back the leather insole completely tore off and the leather is crinkled beyond belief. I can't really comfortably wear my Dickers anymore.


----------



## shoegal

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I'm similar to you in shoe size I think. Do buy a thick insole. I was silly enough to wear my Dickers in size 36 without socks at first. Like I said some posts back the leather insole completely tore off and the leather is crinkled beyond belief. I can't really comfortably wear my Dickers anymore.



On that topic, I found these great terry cloth insoles at Aldo. I put them in my Newbury boots and Dickers and they absorb all sweat and feel great! It's so good to not have to wear socks.


----------



## caligalsundiego

shoegal said:


> On that topic, I found these great terry cloth insoles at Aldo. I put them in my Newbury boots and Dickers and they absorb all sweat and feel great! It's so good to not have to wear socks.





Hmmm I might have to give that one a try...R they washable


----------



## caligalsundiego

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm similar to you in shoe size I think. Do buy a thick insole. I was silly enough to wear my Dickers in size 36 without socks at first. Like I said some posts back the leather insole completely tore off and the leather is crinkled beyond belief. I can't really comfortably wear my Dickers anymore.





Yes, I already put two insoles per shoe, but might try orthotic insoles as well (they r thick & really good for your back)


----------



## shoegal

caligalsundiego said:
			
		

> Hmmm I might have to give that one a try...R they washable



Yes they are - but I bought a couple pair to avoid constant switching.


----------



## Brigitte031

shoegal said:
			
		

> On that topic, I found these great terry cloth insoles at Aldo. I put them in my Newbury boots and Dickers and they absorb all sweat and feel great! It's so good to not have to wear socks.



Yeah those are the ones I mentioned also some posts back. I really recommend the Aldo insoles to everyone as well if you have the room in your Dickers!


----------



## aomalita

Mod pics of my khaki dickers and a pair of a lookalike.


----------



## drati

I don't know for sure, I think they only start at 36. There's another tpfer here who ended up having a similar pair made as she couldn't find a size 35 in the Dickers.



caligalsundiego said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to this...
> 
> I have a question, do u guys know if the IM dicker boot come in US Size 5? I got my first pair from NAP in size 36 (smallest they have) wondering if they also come in size 35? w/c would be equal to US size 5....it is a bit big on me but w/ insoles they r not bad, I usually buy size US 5.5 or 6 in boots(with socks) and 5 in sandals(no socks). I just find the IM dicker to be big lengthwise. I compared my rag & bone harrow bootie size 36, and IM is longer than rag & bone. I just don't want to return the IM boot & would love to keep 'em as i love them so much & so cute n comfy & they r sold out everywhere and so hard to find especially small sizes.  I guess I'll just have to live with it and just stuff mine with insoles.


----------



## willwork4bags

aomalita said:


> Mod pics of my khaki dickers and a pair of a lookalike.



They look fantastic on you! Congratulations again!!

Hmm, my khaki's are much greener. Debating if I'm going to keep them but your mod pictures makes me want to keep them.


----------



## caligalsundiego

drati said:


> I don't know for sure, I think they only start at 36. There's another tpfer here who ended up having a similar pair made as she couldn't find a size 35 in the Dickers.



I'm keeping my Dickers, they're actually look and feel ok now that I've put double insoles in them plus thick low cut socks it works


----------



## aomalita

willwork4bags said:


> They look fantastic on you! Congratulations again!!
> 
> Hmm, my khaki's are much greener. Debating if I'm going to keep them but your mod pictures makes me want to keep them.



Thanks! They looked totally green to me too at first but after trying them on with clothes, they are very versatile and in some lighting they look just like the taupe from last season. I also sprayed 2 coats of Meltonian on mine. The cobbler told me that sometimes suade protector makes the color slightly bit darker.


----------



## vlainey

Thank you brneyedgrl. I wore them for the first time today and they were so comfortable!


----------



## vlainey

jellybebe said:


> Love the taupe! So tempted to get a pair! I have the miel only, so don't think they are too similar.



I say go for it jellybebe! Not only do they look great but sooo comfortable too!


----------



## so confusing

aomalita said:


> Mod pics of my khaki dickers and a pair of a lookalike.


 

they look super cute on you!  And I love that your dogs and a little baby's foot are in the background of one of your pics.


----------



## aomalita

so confusing said:


> they look super cute on you!  And I love that your dogs and a little baby's foot are in the background of one of your pics.



Hahaha! What can I say, I've been a stay at home mom for almost 4 years now with 2 young ones(+ the dog) but mama still loves fashion!!!


----------



## francelamour

aomalita said:
			
		

> Hahaha! What can I say, I've been a stay at home mom for almost 4 years now with 2 young ones(+ the dog) but mama still loves fashion!!!



That's perfect!
I am a stay-at-home mom as well (with five children) and I looooove fashion !!!


----------



## aomalita

francelamour said:


> That's perfect!
> I am a stay-at-home mom as well (with five children) and I looooove fashion !!!



Wow! 5 children... bow down to you Francelamour! How do you find time for yourself let alone for fashion! I only have 2 and can barely managed, haha! My wardrobe only consists of sweat pants and shirts at the moment....everything else has been tucked away. I can't wait for them to be more independent so I can enjoy my clothes again. In the meantime this blog is definitely my go to fashion advice and guilty pleasure and the reason for me to dig out my clothes and play dress up once in a while.


----------



## Pinkydream

WILLOWS at a very good price at mytheresa! All sizes in stock in beige color:

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/catalog/product/view/id/136765/s/willow-suede-sneakers/category/8518/


----------



## boxermomof2

Pinkydream said:


> WILLOWS at a very good price at mytheresa! All sizes in stock in beige color:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/catalog/product/view/id/136765/s/willow-suede-sneakers/category/8518/




I love the wedge sneakers, but I'm afraid I'm too old for them. 
I bought a pair of ash stone wedge sneakers because they are more toned down version... for this old gal.


----------



## Pinkydream

boxermomof2 said:


> I love the wedge sneakers, but I'm afraid I'm too old for them.
> I bought a pair of ash stone wedge sneakers because they are more toned down version... for this old gal.



Oh why you think they are too old for them? Don't worry, if you like them just get them.
I know the ash wedge sneaker, I believe I saw them on shopbop.com, they are very stunning as well and of course much better price


----------



## beauxgoris

Pinkydream said:


> WILLOWS at a very good price at mytheresa! All sizes in stock in beige color:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/catalog/product/view/id/136765/s/willow-suede-sneakers/category/8518/



Lucky you. For those in the USA everything seems to be sold out!


----------



## runningbird

I'm considering the taupe Jenny's & was wondering if they are buttery soft like the Dickers? That would be a huge selling point for me. Also, do they run true to size like the current Dickers do? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## jellybebe

runningbird said:


> I'm considering the taupe Jenny's & was wondering if they are buttery soft like the Dickers? That would be a huge selling point for me. Also, do they run true to size like the current Dickers do? Thanks for any feedback.



They run true to size like the Dickers. They are made of a similar material as the Dickers but the shape is different and they are flatter, so I'm not sure if they are as buttery soft but they don't require any break-in if that's what you mean. HTH!


----------



## beauxgoris

*Has anyone put grips etc. on the bottom of their dickers*? I'm considering it to help the shoes last since the bottoms are so soft. They sell some that are supposed to help with slip and also are safe for all floors. WDYT?

edit: Not to have the soles added with rubber - but these sticky super thin ovals you stick to the bottom of your shoes.


----------



## runningbird

jellybebe said:
			
		

> They run true to size like the Dickers. They are made of a similar material as the Dickers but the shape is different and they are flatter, so I'm not sure if they are as buttery soft but they don't require any break-in if that's what you mean. HTH!



Awesome! Thx for answering my questions. I just placed an order for the Jenny's on NAP. Can't wait to receive them.


----------



## vlainey

aomalita said:


> Wow! 5 children... bow down to you Francelamour! How do you find time for yourself let alone for fashion! I only have 2 and can barely managed, haha! My wardrobe only consists of sweat pants and shirts at the moment....everything else has been tucked away. I can't wait for them to be more independent so I can enjoy my clothes again. In the meantime this blog is definitely my go to fashion advice and guilty pleasure and the reason for me to dig out my clothes and play dress up once in a while.



Aomalita, you've put a smile on my face.  I can totally relate.  I'm also a stay-at-home mom who likes to dig out my clothes and play dress up.....It relaxes me!


----------



## jellybebe

runningbird said:


> Awesome! Thx for answering my questions. I just placed an order for the Jenny's on NAP. Can't wait to receive them.



Would love to hear how you like them! It's still a bit icy and I've been out of town and haven't had the chance to wear mine yet.


----------



## aomalita

vlainey said:


> Aomalita, you've put a smile on my face.  I can totally relate.  I'm also a stay-at-home mom who likes to dig out my clothes and play dress up.....It relaxes me!



Hehehe. You go mama!!! How do you enjoy your taupe Dicker so far?? Post some mod pics, please....


----------



## kdo

Help please...I'm finally taking the plunge on getting the Dickers and would like clarification and suggestions.
1. Current season colors are anthracite and moss-green (per NAP), right?  What is moss-green called? Taupe, khaki..??
2. I am only able to get one pair.  Which color will be more versatile?  I wear boots practically all year round.  My wardrobe is fairly neutral with muted colors and occasional bright colors.  I'm not sure about wearing an almost black ankle boots in the summer.

I'm dying to see more pics of current colors?  If you have some more to share or have links to bloggers wearing current season Dickers, I would be so helpful.  TIA!


----------



## beauxgoris

beauxgoris said:


> *Has anyone put grips etc. on the bottom of their dickers*? I'm considering it to help the shoes last since the bottoms are so soft. They sell some that are supposed to help with slip and also are safe for all floors. WDYT?
> 
> edit: Not to have the soles added with rubber - but these sticky super thin ovals you stick to the bottom of your shoes.



bump - anyone?


----------



## aomalita

kdo said:


> Help please...I'm finally taking the plunge on getting the Dickers and would like clarification and suggestions.
> 1. Current season colors are anthracite and moss-green (per NAP), right?  What is moss-green called? Taupe, khaki..??
> 2. I am only able to get one pair.  Which color will be more versatile?  I wear boots practically all year round.  My wardrobe is fairly neutral with muted colors and occasional bright colors.  I'm not sure about wearing an almost black ankle boots in the summer.
> 
> I'm dying to see more pics of current colors?  If you have some more to share or have links to bloggers wearing current season Dickers, I would be so helpful.  TIA!



Moss-green is khaki.


----------



## amazingv

As a word of warning, I got my Khaki and Camel Dickers from La Garconne and had to send the Khaki's back because they really are a light GREEN, not a greige as I saw on my computer monitor.  I know there are TPFers that were really disappointed in the Camel, but I think this is a much easier wearing neutral for the summer months compared to the light green.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tonkamama

beauxgoris said:


> *Has anyone put grips etc. on the bottom of their dickers*? I'm considering it to help the shoes last since the bottoms are so soft. They sell some that are supposed to help with slip and also are safe for all floors. WDYT?
> 
> edit: Not to have the soles added with rubber - but these sticky super thin ovals you stick to the bottom of your shoes.


*beauxgoris ~* I don't know about others...  but I wouldn't.  I would rather put in new soles, cus those oval stickers eventually will fall apart.  Now most cobblers offer taupe/beige color soles (just like they put in red soles for CL shoes).


----------



## tonkamama

kdo said:


> Help please...I'm finally taking the plunge on getting the Dickers and would like clarification and suggestions.
> 1. Current season colors are anthracite and moss-green (per NAP), right?  What is moss-green called? Taupe, khaki..??
> 2. I am only able to get one pair.  Which color will be more versatile?  I wear boots practically all year round.  *My wardrobe is fairly neutral with muted colors and occasional bright colors.*  I'm not sure about wearing an almost black ankle boots in the summer.
> 
> I'm dying to see more pics of current colors?  If you have some more to share or have links to bloggers wearing current season Dickers, I would be so helpful.  TIA!


based on your wardrobe description...  you should try getting either taupe or khaki, the one on NAP is khaki.


----------



## runningbird

kdo said:


> Help please...I'm finally taking the plunge on getting the Dickers and would like clarification and suggestions.
> 1. Current season colors are anthracite and moss-green (per NAP), right?  What is moss-green called? Taupe, khaki..??
> 2. I am only able to get one pair.  Which color will be more versatile?  I wear boots practically all year round.  My wardrobe is fairly neutral with muted colors and occasional bright colors.  I'm not sure about wearing an almost black ankle boots in the summer.
> 
> I'm dying to see more pics of current colors?  If you have some more to share or have links to bloggers wearing current season Dickers, I would be so helpful.  TIA!



I took a photo of two of the current colors.  Khaki are the lighter greenish boot and Taupe is brown.  The Khaki color seems to turn greener under different lighting.  It's really strange actually.  Outdoors the green undertones really come out, yet indoors it's not that noticeable.  

I had intended to return one of the colors, but ended up keeping both.  The colors are so different from each other and I seem to be getting more use from the Khaki's.  I certainly wasn't expecting that.  

I also included a photo of the chocolate Dixie's so you can see the difference between the browns.  The new Taupe color brown has more grey in it.  

I think whatever color you choose you will be more than thrilled and gets lots of use from them.  It would be impossible not to!


----------



## francelamour

vlainey said:
			
		

> Aomalita, you've put a smile on my face.  I can totally relate.  I'm also a stay-at-home mom who likes to dig out my clothes and play dress up.....It relaxes me!



There is no secret in enjoying five children AND fashion ...I have a PB, a NAP, a mytheresa and a eBay app on my IPhone and I love to wear my IM clothes and shoes where ever I go: playground,supermarket, ballet school, hockey field...!!!


----------



## gina2328

kdo said:


> Help please...I'm finally taking the plunge on getting the Dickers and would like clarification and suggestions.
> 1. Current season colors are anthracite and moss-green (per NAP), right?  What is moss-green called? Taupe, khaki..??
> 2. I am only able to get one pair.  Which color will be more versatile?  I wear boots practically all year round.  My wardrobe is fairly neutral with muted colors and occasional bright colors.  I'm not sure about wearing an almost black ankle boots in the summer.
> 
> I'm dying to see more pics of current colors?  If you have some more to share or have links to bloggers wearing current season Dickers, I would be so helpful.  TIA!



I have the Khaki and the Anthracite and I held up the Khaki to different colors of pants and skirts in my wardrobe and the Khaki seemed to go very well with what I have, even gray and black.  But of course very well with brown shades.  I think the Khaki is more versatile than I thought it would be.  

What colors do you have in your wardrobe exactly? 

I started off with the Anthracite, intending to only have one pair, but decided I needed to invest in another pair, so I had to have the Khaki.


----------



## aomalita

runningbird said:


> I took a photo of two of the current colors.  Khaki are the lighter greenish boot and Taupe is brown.  The Khaki color seems to turn greener under different lighting.  It's really strange actually.  Outdoors the green undertones really come out, yet indoors it's not that noticeable.
> 
> I had intended to return one of the colors, but ended up keeping both.  The colors are so different from each other and I seem to be getting more use from the Khaki's.  I certainly wasn't expecting that.
> 
> I also included a photo of the chocolate Dixie's so you can see the difference between the browns.  The new Taupe color brown has more grey in it.
> 
> I think whatever color you choose you will be more than thrilled and gets lots of use from them.  It would be impossible not to!



Love your chocolate Dixies!! Such a pretty color and it has a lot of depth to it. I never thought the khaki Dickers would go so well with bright colors (I was thin inking about pairing them with a reddish tone dress). Your picture convinced me more to pair them with bright colors now.


----------



## aomalita

Help please, ladies! I am thinking about buying another pair of Dickers in camel. I already have the khaki but I'm not sure if the colors are different enough. I saw here that some of you who own more than one pair either have the combinations of khaki-anthracite or khaki-taupe but I haven't seen khaki-camel yet. Should I take the plunge? 
Thank you for your input.


----------



## kdo

hmmmm....that's good to know.  I wonder if the khaki from La Garconne is the same as NAP.



amazingv said:


> As a word of warning, I got my Khaki and Camel Dickers from La Garconne and had to send the Khaki's back because they really are a light GREEN, not a greige as I saw on my computer monitor.  I know there are TPFers that were really disappointed in the Camel, but I think this is a much easier wearing neutral for the summer months compared to the light green.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kdo

Wow, thanks so much for the comparison pics -- they are very helpful!  Funny thing is on my monitor I see no green undertones of the khaki.  This season's taupe is a completely different color.  I wonder why they named it taupe.



runningbird said:


> I took a photo of two of the current colors. Khaki are the lighter greenish boot and Taupe is brown. The Khaki color seems to turn greener under different lighting. It's really strange actually. Outdoors the green undertones really come out, yet indoors it's not that noticeable.
> 
> I had intended to return one of the colors, but ended up keeping both. The colors are so different from each other and I seem to be getting more use from the Khaki's. I certainly wasn't expecting that.
> 
> I also included a photo of the chocolate Dixie's so you can see the difference between the browns. The new Taupe color brown has more grey in it.
> 
> I think whatever color you choose you will be more than thrilled and gets lots of use from them. It would be impossible not to!


----------



## kdo

My wardrobe consists of most all muted colors, not too much yellow/gold (although I love mustard), greens or reds for some reason. 

From what I'm reading of all the helpful feedback, khaki seems to be close to last season's taupe with some green undertones and appears to be quite neutral and easily wearable.  

OK, I've been obsessing over the Dickers for a long time.  I think I'm going to get the khaki from NAP and see them IRL once and for all!  



gina2328 said:


> I have the Khaki and the Anthracite and I held up the Khaki to different colors of pants and skirts in my wardrobe and the Khaki seemed to go very well with what I have, even gray and black. But of course very well with brown shades. I think the Khaki is more versatile than I thought it would be.
> 
> What colors do you have in your wardrobe exactly?
> 
> I started off with the Anthracite, intending to only have one pair, but decided I needed to invest in another pair, so I had to have the Khaki.


----------



## kdo

Now, from my reading of this thread, it seems like folks do quite a bit of walking in the Dickers.  How are they holding up, i.e. wear on the sole and suede uppers?


----------



## alopes

aomalita said:


> Help please, ladies! I am thinking about buying another pair of Dickers in camel. I already have the khaki but I'm not sure if the colors are different enough. I saw here that some of you who own more than one pair either have the combinations of khaki-anthracite or khaki-taupe but I haven't seen khaki-camel yet. Should I take the plunge?
> Thank you for your input.



I have both khaki and camel - they're two VERY different colors. I love them both! Take the plunge.


----------



## beauxgoris

Can anyone help me locate the leather - not suede version of her dicker boots.


----------



## gbg

If you can hold out, it looks like IM AW12 gets some leather dickers in 3 different colours: Black, Brown & Camel as I can see from the picture.

It is hard to tell what the AW12 seasons suede's colours look like but from the picture it looks like the "old" taupe and hopefully Miel will be stocked. I was so disappointed with camel and would be so happy if it is a Miel that will be released, crossing my fingers.

If you interested in the sneakers it looks like a there will be a couple of colours, not sure about the silver version.

cheers


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Thanks so much for the photo. That's pretty much my shoe dreams come true! Do you (or anyone) have any idea when they'll start selling the "fall line" shoes? Those leather ones are exactly what I've been searching for. I love my suede - but I'd love a pair of black leather too!


----------



## gbg

Unfortunately not until July/August.  

Cheers



beauxgoris said:


> ^^Thanks so much for the photo. That's pretty much my shoe dreams come true! Do you (or anyone) have any idea when they'll start selling the "fall line" shoes? Those leather ones are exactly what I've been searching for. I love my suede - but I'd love a pair of black leather too!


----------



## aomalita

gbg said:


> If you can hold out, it looks like IM AW12 gets some leather dickers in 3 different colours: Black, Brown & Camel as I can see from the picture.
> 
> It is hard to tell what the AW12 seasons suede's colours look like but from the picture it looks like the "old" taupe and hopefully Miel will be stocked. I was so disappointed with camel and would be so happy if it is a Miel that will be released, crossing my fingers.
> 
> If you interested in the sneakers it looks like a there will be a couple of colours, not sure about the silver version.
> 
> cheers



GREAT picture!!!!


----------



## am2022

gbg said:


> If you can hold out, it looks like IM AW12 gets some leather dickers in 3 different colours: Black, Brown & Camel as I can see from the picture.
> 
> It is hard to tell what the AW12 seasons suede's colours look like but from the picture it looks like the "old" taupe and hopefully Miel will be stocked. I was so disappointed with camel and would be so happy if it is a Miel that will be released, crossing my fingers.
> 
> If you interested in the sneakers it looks like a there will be a couple of colours, not sure about the silver version.
> 
> cheers


----------



## runningbird

gbg said:


> If you can hold out, it looks like IM AW12 gets some leather dickers in 3 different colours: Black, Brown & Camel as I can see from the picture.
> 
> It is hard to tell what the AW12 seasons suede's colours look like but from the picture it looks like the "old" taupe and hopefully Miel will be stocked. I was so disappointed with camel and would be so happy if it is a Miel that will be released, crossing my fingers.
> 
> If you interested in the sneakers it looks like a there will be a couple of colours, not sure about the silver version.
> 
> cheers


What a great shot of what's to come. Thanks for posting the photo indeed.  I'm happy to hear they don't come out until summer because I need the time to save up.


----------



## Julide

gbg said:


> If you can hold out, it looks like IM AW12 gets some leather dickers in 3 different colours: Black, Brown & Camel as I can see from the picture.
> 
> It is hard to tell what the AW12 seasons suede's colours look like but from the picture it looks like the "old" taupe and hopefully Miel will be stocked. I was so disappointed with camel and would be so happy if it is a Miel that will be released, crossing my fingers.
> 
> If you interested in the sneakers it looks like a there will be a couple of colours, not sure about the silver version.
> 
> cheers




Thank goodness!! I will wait for fall!! I was second guessing my choice to return both dickers but now I am pleased that I did!!!For the update *GBG*!!!


----------



## gina2328

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm similar to you in shoe size I think. Do buy a thick insole. I was silly enough to wear my Dickers in size 36 without socks at first. Like I said some posts back the leather insole completely tore off and the leather is crinkled beyond belief. I can't really comfortably wear my Dickers anymore.


 
How did this happen?  That's terrible.

I bought the Aldo insole for my new Dickers to prevent this from happening but now my Dickers feel too snug.  They felt fine before the insole.  I haven't worn them yet, do I need to have them stretched?


----------



## kdo

Thanks for the G2, *gbg!*

*brigitte031* - I'd like to know what happened too.  I don't usually wear socks, especailly with my boots.  Is there a problem wearing the Dickers barefooted?


----------



## shoegal

gina2328 said:
			
		

> How did this happen?  That's terrible.
> 
> I bought the Aldo insole for my new Dickers to prevent this from happening but now my Dickers feel too snug.  They felt fine before the insole.  I haven't worn them yet, do I need to have them stretched?



I tried mine with the insole as well this weekend and hated it. I put them back in my newbury boots. Still searching for perfect insole but wore them with Falke cotton anklets and they were great.


----------



## brneyedgrl

beauxgoris said:


> *Has anyone put grips etc. on the bottom of their dickers*? I'm considering it to help the shoes last since the bottoms are so soft. They sell some that are supposed to help with slip and also are safe for all floors. WDYT?
> 
> edit: Not to have the soles added with rubber - but these sticky super thin ovals you stick to the bottom of your shoes.


I put those Sole-Stopperz by Foot Petals. Thin sole you stick to the bottom of the shoe. The clear one disappears. They are helpful because my Dickers are slippery on some floors and it will help to keep them from wearing down. They are pretty thin and the directions say they will last 3 months or so. I wear my Dickers all the time so we'll see! I didn't want the cobbler to put a sole on because he would have shaved a little off the original sole and I didn't want that. When they are worn down a little more I'll have them done. For now these work great and are pretty cheap!


----------



## Brigitte031

gina2328 said:


> How did this happen?  That's terrible.
> 
> I bought the Aldo insole for my new Dickers to prevent this from happening but now my Dickers feel too snug.  They felt fine before the insole.  I haven't worn them yet, do I need to have them stretched?



Yeah, I'm hoping it can be fixed. I can pretty much lift the leather insole up and out of the shoe and I can see this white sticky cushion underneath that also tore but is still semi sticky and on the boot. My guess is that because my foot is smaller than the shoe and I wore them without socks the heat rubbing back and forth caused the leather insole to bunch up in the center and eventually all that tugging made it loose. And with anything that might be wrinkled and scrunched up, it was uncomfortable underneath my foot.

I ordered the terry cloth Aldo insoles yesterday for the future. But can leather insoles be smoothed out and re-adhered? Anyone have any experience with that at a cobbler?

I'll take photos when I get home. The pictures will shoe the layers of a Dicker boot if in case anyone is interested in knowing how they're made.


----------



## bgmommy

Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping it can be fixed. I can pretty much lift the leather insole up and out of the shoe and I can see this white sticky cushion underneath that also tore. My guess is that because my foot is smaller than the shoe and I wore them without socks the heat rubbing back and forth caused the leather insole to bunch up in the center and eventually all that tugging made it loose. And with anything that might be wrinkled and scrunched up, it was uncomfortable underneath my foot.
> 
> I ordered the terry cloth Aldo insoles yesterday for the future. But can leather insoles be smoothed out and re-adhered? Anyone have any experience with that at a cobbler?



I really think that it will be able to be fixed.  I had the same problem with one of my dickers (just one boot did it) and I was able to re glue and smooth it out myself and it is fine.  It too was a mess.  I can't remember if I glued - I may have used 2-way tape and it may happen again, but so far so good!!!


----------



## runningbird

Yay! My new Jenny Boots arrived today. They're taupe & fit true to size. There's no arch support or cushion so I think I might be able to add a very slim insert for some comfort.  The color is fantastic. They're going to match everything easily.


----------



## am2022

Yay! Congrats! Love love this color as well!!!

QUOTE=runningbird;21070959]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1604515


Yay! My new Jenny Boots arrived today. They're taupe & fit true to size. There's no arch support or cushion so I think I might be able to add a very slim insert for some comfort.  The color is fantastic. They're going to match everything easily.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellybebe

runningbird said:


> View attachment 1604515
> 
> 
> Yay! My new Jenny Boots arrived today. They're taupe & fit true to size. There's no arch support or cushion so I think I might be able to add a very slim insert for some comfort.  The color is fantastic. They're going to match everything easily.



So gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice! Congrats on the Jennys! 



runningbird said:


> View attachment 1604515
> 
> 
> Yay! My new Jenny Boots arrived today. They're taupe & fit true to size. There's no arch support or cushion so I think I might be able to add a very slim insert for some comfort.  The color is fantastic. They're going to match everything easily.


----------



## caligalsundiego

Love those boots! More mod pics please! 





runningbird said:


> View attachment 1604515
> 
> 
> Yay! My new Jenny Boots arrived today. They're taupe & fit true to size. There's no arch support or cushion so I think I might be able to add a very slim insert for some comfort.  The color is fantastic. They're going to match everything easily.


----------



## runningbird

Here's what I wore them with today.


----------



## licforever

runningbird said:
			
		

> Here's what I wore them with today.



Love the boots they are gorgeous on you.


----------



## jellybebe

runningbird said:
			
		

> Here's what I wore them with today.



Love! Mine are at the cobbler getting soles put on them. So sad because I really want to wear them tonight!


----------



## martinigal1

Hi everyone, I'm so relieved to find this thread as I have a conundrum - I bought the Dickers in both anthracite and camel as wanted to try them at home - camel looks a tiny bit too dark for me and was hoping (like many others) it was going to be more like the miel colour from 2011. Anthracite I love as it's the perfect off-black to go with greys etc. Should I keep the camel too? Does anyone have the camel and have they got darker with wear? I was hoping maybe when they're broken in a bit they'd be less yellowy, either darker or lighter but defo less yellow?!! 

Or should I return them and wait for f/w 2012? 

Would hugely appreciate views. I mainly want to wear them with skirts and light jeans etc (when the anthracites will be too dark). TIA!!


----------



## francelamour

martinigal1 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm so relieved to find this thread as I have a conundrum - I bought the Dickers in both anthracite and camel as wanted to try them at home - camel looks a tiny bit too dark for me and was hoping (like many others) it was going to be more like the miel colour from 2011. Anthracite I love as it's the perfect off-black to go with greys etc. Should I keep the camel too? Does anyone have the camel and have they got darker with wear? I was hoping maybe when they're broken in a bit they'd be less yellowy, either darker or lighter but defo less yellow?!!
> 
> Or should I return them and wait for f/w 2012?
> 
> Would hugely appreciate views. I mainly want to wear them with skirts and light jeans etc (when the anthracites will be too dark). TIA!!



I have them both - antrazith and camel - and love them both!
When I first took the camel ones  of the box I also found them a little yellow put now after some weeks of wear and use I love the colour which becomes more and more interesting with a little bit 'patina'!


----------



## Azusa

woohoo!! my camel dickers from Matches arrived!!! i have been trying to find a pair of short boots for this winter for some time and never run into something i really like... 

then i saw the IM and love love them but its just too expensive here (its AUD $800). so i was looking for a similar style, they still be around $200AUD mark and i never found anything i really like... so looking at IM on NAP again, but for some reason they don't take VAT off (330 pounds in London but 360 pounds overseas?!) so i decided to leave it.

so one night i was google searching again and saw Matches have them! plus a 15% off discount code!!

i jumped at it, came to about $380 AUD which is really a bargain. i really wanted the anthracite but also love the camel colour. since Matches only has the camel i went with it.

Very worried about sizing because i would hate it if they don't fit and they fit perfectly! 

for those shoe are interested in sizing, I am normally a US9.5, FR 40.5 and IT 40.

I took the dickers in 40 and they fit perfectly, i can wear thin socks with them no problem, if i had gone for the 41 it would be way too big.

I also have quite wide feet, and the boots are instant comfort, no trying to squeeze my foot in or anything like that, they just went in, zip and they feel soooo soft!

if anyone is buying them i would really recommend buying your own size, if you are in between just take the size up rather than down, if i have taken the 39 it would be too short.

the camel does have a lot of yellow in it but i am not worrying about matching clothes with, i was wearing a black skirt and a blue top for work today and i think it went well with the skirt no probs.

i can see myself wearing these for the whole winter! oh dear. want another pair now.


----------



## martinigal1

francelamour said:


> I have them both - antrazith and camel - and love them both!
> When I first took the camel ones  of the box I also found them a little yellow put now after some weeks of wear and use I love the colour which becomes more and more interesting with a little bit 'patina'!



Thanks so much for the insight - you couldn't post a pic of how they look now could you if you get a second? Would love to see how they look once they're broken in! Or if anyone else has pics of their broken in camels would love to see them! I just can't imagine how they're going to look...hmmmm very tempted to keep them but just not sure if I should try and find the miel colour on ebay instead or something!


----------



## francelamour

Sure!
I hope you can See what I mean - this pic is only with daylight!


----------



## martinigal1

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1608559
> 
> 
> Sure!
> I hope you can See what I mean - this pic is only with daylight!



oh wow they look great, thanks so much - I think I'm now totally sold on keeping them! Will just have to break them in and I'm sure when we get into Spring I'll love the colour, thanks so much for posting the pic


----------



## francelamour

It is definitely a spring and summer colour  but I also like to wear them with jeans and all shades of black an grey since I bought them in January !


----------



## aomalita

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1608559
> 
> 
> Sure!
> I hope you can See what I mean - this pic is only with daylight!



Now I really!! want the camel. They are gorgeous.


----------



## willwork4bags

Here's a pic of one of my outfits I wore last weekend with my dickers. Even with IM boots and Chanel bag, I LOVE wearing my Target dress (paired with a denim moto jacket by Arden B ...and pasty legs, ha ha)!!  :giggles:






*martinigal1* - I actually just noticed yesterday that the color of my dickers look darker to me. As with francelamour, I just purchased them in January too. I loved the color right out of the box and now - even if they have become darker. They are definitely keepers. I love mine!!


----------



## Greentea

willwork4bags said:


> Here's a pic of one of my outfits I wore last weekend with my dickers. Even with IM boots and Chanel bag, I LOVE wearing my Target dress (paired with a denim moto jacket by Arden B ...and pasty legs, ha ha)!!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *martinigal1* - I actually just noticed yesterday that the color of my dickers look darker to me. As with francelamour, I just purchased them in January too. I loved the color right out of the box and now - even if they have become darker. They are definitely keepers. I love mine!!



Really cute on you!


----------



## aomalita

willwork4bags said:


> Here's a pic of one of my outfits I wore last weekend with my dickers. Even with IM boots and Chanel bag, I LOVE wearing my Target dress (paired with a denim moto jacket by Arden B ...and pasty legs, ha ha)!!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *martinigal1* - I actually just noticed yesterday that the color of my dickers look darker to me. As with francelamour, I just purchased them in January too. I loved the color right out of the box and now - even if they have become darker. They are definitely keepers. I love mine!!



Lovely pic!!


----------



## martinigal1

willwork4bags said:


> Here's a pic of one of my outfits I wore last weekend with my dickers. Even with IM boots and Chanel bag, I LOVE wearing my Target dress (paired with a denim moto jacket by Arden B ...and pasty legs, ha ha)!!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *martinigal1* - I actually just noticed yesterday that the color of my dickers look darker to me. As with francelamour, I just purchased them in January too. I loved the color right out of the box and now - even if they have become darker. They are definitely keepers. I love mine!!



Great photo! They look great on you - I think I'll have to keep them and just wait for spring/summer to put together outfits - still raining and cold here! Thanks for the info re. the boots, so helpful!


----------



## bebbes

willwork4bags said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of one of my outfits I wore last weekend with my dickers. Even with IM boots and Chanel bag, I LOVE wearing my Target dress (paired with a denim moto jacket by Arden B ...and pasty legs, ha ha)!!  :giggles:
> 
> martinigal1 - I actually just noticed yesterday that the color of my dickers look darker to me. As with francelamour, I just purchased them in January too. I loved the color right out of the box and now - even if they have become darker. They are definitely keepers. I love mine!!



You look so nice with your dress and the Dickers!! I love how you've put your outfit together, casual but stylish at the same time!


----------



## bebbes

runningbird said:
			
		

> Here's what I wore them with today.



You rock the Jenny's! I have a pair but I don't look anywhere near as good in mine. I couldn't figure out what to wear it with really! Now your pics have given me a better idea. Please post more pics!


----------



## willwork4bags

Thank you for the kind words *greentea*, *aomalita*, *martinigal1* and *bebbes*!!


----------



## boxermomof2

willwork4bags said:


> Here's a pic of one of my outfits I wore last weekend with my dickers. Even with IM boots and Chanel bag, I LOVE wearing my Target dress (paired with a denim moto jacket by Arden B ...and pasty legs, ha ha)!!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *martinigal1* - I actually just noticed yesterday that the color of my dickers look darker to me. As with francelamour, I just purchased them in January too. I loved the color right out of the box and now - even if they have become darker. They are definitely keepers. I love mine!!




You look incredible! I love this entire look!


----------



## saintgermain

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1608559
> 
> 
> Sure!
> I hope you can See what I mean - this pic is only with daylight!



The camels look great broken in! I had concerns about it looking too yellow or mustard-y, but it seems like after they are broken in, they retain lovely brownish honey tones and the yellow is gone.


----------



## fairygirl

Hi girls, I have a dilema... I've already have the dana boots in black suede  and camo and I am wondering if getting the monys, anelia? (not sure if they are spelled right, anyone can help with that?) or waiting for the next fw boots? What do you think?  are the monys as comfortable as the danas? (nor thatn the danas are very comfortable but one of my fave boots so far). how they fit? I am not sure if I read here that the monys were true to size? I am usually a 36.5 IT, so it's sometimes confusing choosing IM shoes. Bettys in 37 are ok for me, but my black danas are a IM 36 and they are fine.
I'd love to hear what you think


----------



## soholaleni

I think someone was looking for these Amely boots a while back in size 38. Here they are in anthracite on Ebay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebc11316f#ht_2602wt_1341


----------



## lmelanie

I just got the Chloe studded boots..but Im really thinking that I need these in camel..hmmm


----------



## OrangeFizz

soholaleni said:


> I think someone was looking for these Amely boots a while back in size 38. Here they are in anthracite on Ebay!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebc11316f#ht_2602wt_1341



I was looking for them, but I found a new pair in taupe...I hope I can get away with that color I tend to stick with the blacks and greys... Thanks anyways ladies!


----------



## kitechick

In case anyones interested: My Theresa just got the Sailor Canvas Boots in this morning. They are selling for 590&euro;...
Right now all sizes are still available.


----------



## kitechick

I got an email from www.espejto.it today. They've sent me pictures of the A/W Willows they've ordered. 
You can contact them to preorder your pair (i've preordered the all black Willows )...


----------



## jellylicious

How much are these? I like the black ones too.


----------



## kitechick

jellylicious said:


> How much are these? I like the black ones too.


They´ll cost 440 + shipping.


----------



## kitechick

Another Update regarding the new Willows (regarding names and prices), also from http://www.espejto.it .

These are the new names and new prices for Isabel Marant Baskets F/W 2012 :
- the black is called " BAZIL " &euro; 410
- the gold is called " BIRD " &euro; 450
- Anthracite , Grey , Kaki are called " BEKETT " &euro; 395


----------



## cakewithlegs

so i don't know if this is the appropriate thread to post this question, but i was wondering if any of you IM boot lovers have an opinion on the a.p.c. suede ankle boots. they are sort of like the IM dickers, but less "western" and i suppose more rugged. the heels are a bit different too. anyway, i've been thinking about buying a pair of taupe IM dickers when they come out for the new season, but i also want to consider other options  i mean, $600 is a lot to drop on boots...though the apc ones are not that much cheaper.

so tell me, are the dickers really worth it? and would they still look good on shorter people (i'm 5'1")? because i'd really love to invest in some good quality suede ankle boots!


----------



## runningbird

cakewithlegs said:
			
		

> so i don't know if this is the appropriate thread to post this question, but i was wondering if any of you IM boot lovers have an opinion on the a.p.c. suede ankle boots. they are sort of like the IM dickers, but less "western" and i suppose more rugged. the heels are a bit different too. anyway, i've been thinking about buying a pair of taupe IM dickers when they come out for the new season, but i also want to consider other options  i mean, $600 is a lot to drop on boots...though the apc ones are not that much cheaper.
> 
> so tell me, are the dickers really worth it? and would they still look good on shorter people (i'm 5'1")? because i'd really love to invest in some good quality suede ankle boots!



I have both the APC suede ankle boots & the IM Dickers.  The APC's feel solid like they'll last for a long time. The suede leather is thicker too. They weigh more than the Dickers. The Dickers are a light as a feather. 

I love both boots. The Dickers mold so incredibly to your feet and feel like butter.  

It's really hard call because they may look like their along the same style, but they feel and are built quite differently. 

Are you considering the bright yellow APC boot that are available right now?  The color is really different than any of the Dicker colors. maybe you'll just have to get both.


----------



## mrs1975

kitechick said:


> Another Update regarding the new Willows (regarding names and prices), also from http://www.espejto.it .
> 
> These are the new names and new prices for Isabel Marant Baskets F/W 2012 :
> - the black is called " BAZIL " &euro; 410
> - the gold is called " BIRD " &euro; 450
> - Anthracite , Grey , Kaki are called " BEKETT " &euro; 395




hi kitechick, did you have to pay espejto.it in advance for your Willows?

TIA


----------



## kitechick

mrs1975 said:
			
		

> hi kitechick, did you have to pay espejto.it in advance for your Willows?
> 
> TIA



Yes, unfortunately you have to pay 100% in advance ...


----------



## cakewithlegs

runningbird said:


> I have both the APC suede ankle boots & the IM Dickers.  The APC's feel solid like they'll last for a long time. The suede leather is thicker too. They weigh more than the Dickers. The Dickers are a light as a feather.
> 
> I love both boots. The Dickers mold so incredibly to your feet and feel like butter.
> 
> It's really hard call because they may look like their along the same style, but they feel and are built quite differently.
> 
> Are you considering the bright yellow APC boot that are available right now?  The color is really different than any of the Dicker colors. maybe you'll just have to get both.



well, i'm not sure about the color of the APC boots, but i do like the style. thanks for the descriptions of the different boots though - very helpful! i like that the APCs seem so sturdy, yet i would also very much like to experience the buttery Dickers  

as much as i would love both, i think i'll have to keep thinking about it and see which would suit me and my lifestyle the best. maybe i'll own both some day...however, one pair at a time!


----------



## puppynapper

cakewithlegs said:


> so i don't know if this is the appropriate thread to post this question, but i was wondering if any of you IM boot lovers have an opinion on the a.p.c. suede ankle boots. they are sort of like the IM dickers, but less "western" and i suppose more rugged. the heels are a bit different too. anyway, i've been thinking about buying a pair of taupe IM dickers when they come out for the new season, but i also want to consider other options  i mean, $600 is a lot to drop on boots...though the apc ones are not that much cheaper.
> 
> so tell me, are the dickers really worth it? and would they still look good on shorter people (i'm 5'1")? because i'd really love to invest in some good quality suede ankle boots!



This blogger has a post on preferring the A.P.C. boots to IM.  She had purchased the Dixie boot though. I believe she is 5'1" as well..  She had some complaints about how the IM looked on her, and she seems to be happy with the A.P.C.  I purchased something from her and she is really, really nice.  I'm sure if you contacted her and asked some questions she would be more than happy to answer.

Here is the link to the post: 

http://assembledhazardly.blogspot.com/2011/12/gearing-up-for-winter-blues.html

I only have the Dickers and not the A.P.C., but I can say that although I don't feel the craftsmanship is particularly fantastic, there is something about them that is elusively perfect.  I found $600 a lot to spend on a pair of ankle boots as well, but I have no regrets.  They have held up well too, with a spraying of suede protector.


----------



## rhinabi

Are the Willows as hard to find in Paris as they are in the US? My brother is visiting Paris in a few weeks and if he could snag me a pair without a problem, I might just ask him. Also, are these true to size? I am usually a US 6.5/7. I was thinking a 37 would be best.


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi!

I'm your US size (6.5-7) and have the blue/black Willows. I find they run small. I took a french sz 38 in the Willows. Which is equal to a size US 7. 

I originally ordered two sizes: sz 37 and 38. I tried the french sz 37 and they were a bit pinchy around the third, second and baby toe. So I returned the 37 and kept the 38. I can wear them with a thin sock. 

Just an FYI, I also have the Bobby sneakers in french size 37 from the previous season. So I think the two styles are cut differently for some reason.



rhinabi said:


> Are the Willows as hard to find in Paris as they are in the US? My brother is visiting Paris in a few weeks and if he could snag me a pair without a problem, I might just ask him. Also, are these true to size? I am usually a US 6.5/7. I was thinking a 37 would be best.


----------



## sheggie88

I've just laybyed the Dickers in what i hope is anthracite but am worries as they seem a little darker, like a nior. I really want the faded pair. Does anyone know what colour would be in stores now/from the most recent season? I got them from a boutique in Brisbane (AUS) called Calexico


----------



## francelamour

I think this season there are only the faded ones...I can't believer they have left some from former seasons !


----------



## BgaHolic

I'm late to this forum but need to ask ~ why are the Dickers boots so expensive?? $580? I think nothing of spending that towards a handbag, but on a suede boot that might just last two years if lucky?  Yet, I hear only positive reviews and can't find one negative. Any input? Also, I can't seem to find them here in the U.S. to try on.


----------



## j0yc3

I wish IM bring back the Dixie's! I've been wearing mines quite a lot and no problems at all. I also have an anthracite Dickers that I've only worn once because I find them really uncomfortable. Would love leather dixie's so much....!


----------



## licforever

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm your US size (6.5-7) and have the blue/black Willows. I find they run small. I took a french sz 38 in the Willows. Which is equal to a size US 7.
> 
> I originally ordered two sizes: sz 37 and 38. I tried the french sz 37 and they were a bit pinchy around the third, second and baby toe. So I returned the 37 and kept the 38. I can wear them with a thin sock.
> 
> Just an FYI, I also have the Bobby sneakers in french size 37 from the previous season. So I think the two styles are cut differently for some reason.



Hello
I wear us 7 and eu 37 French size 38, I have dicker 38 and it's a bit too big on me. I also own a Dixie size 37 but surprisingly fit. Also I own a pompom boots size 38 it's abit too small. I am very in confident to buy IM boots thru web. If anyone can explain the size would be nice thank you


----------



## Julide

j0yc3 said:


> I wish IM bring back the Dixie's! I've been wearing mines quite a lot and no problems at all. I also have an anthracite Dickers that I've only worn once because I find them really uncomfortable. Would love leather dixie's so much....!



I second this!! I love my dixies too! I wish they would bring them back as I would buy every colour available!!


----------



## Julide

BgaHolic said:


> I'm late to this forum but need to ask ~ why are the Dickers boots so expensive?? $580? I think nothing of spending that towards a handbag, but on a suede boot that might just last two years if lucky?  Yet, I hear only positive reviews and can't find one negative. Any input? Also, I can't seem to find them here in the U.S. to try on.



I have the same thinking about high heels. I would never wear them enough to justify the price. Sometimes no matter how much you like something, if you can't justify the price, perhaps it is not meant to be.


----------



## drati

j0yc3 said:


> I wish IM bring back the Dixie's! I've been wearing mines quite a lot and no problems at all. I also have an anthracite Dickers that I've only worn once because I find them really uncomfortable. Would love leather dixie's so much....!



Me too. I have the Dickers and the Dixies and while the Dicker is probably the more flattering boot I love to wear my Dixies with pants. The heel height is perfect for me. I'd love another pair too; leather would be great.


----------



## drati

A question for people who have tried both the Dicker boot and the Acne short pistol boot. How does the height of the heel compare? The pistol boot seems quite a bit higher, at 8 cms (3.2 inches). I can't try IRL and am a bit concerned the heel is too high for me. I wouldn't like to go any higher than the Dicker boot heel, realistically. Can anyone tell me how they compare?


----------



## kitechick

drati said:
			
		

> A question for people who have tried both the Dicker boot and the Acne short pistol boot. How does the height of the heel compare? The pistol boot seems quite a bit higher, at 8 cms (3.2 inches). I can't try IRL and am a bit concerned the heel is too high for me. I wouldn't like to go any higher than the Dicker boot heel, realistically. Can anyone tell me how they compare?



I have both and I don't think the heel size feels so different. The Pistol boots are very comfortable, too and if you don't have a problem with the Dicker boots height the Pistols will be fine for you. Just be aware that the Pistols run bigger. I have a size 40 in the Dickers and size 39 in the ACNE boots (normally I am a EUR 40). In 39 the shoes are a snug fit but it felt better than the bigger size...


----------



## jellybebe

drati said:
			
		

> A question for people who have tried both the Dicker boot and the Acne short pistol boot. How does the height of the heel compare? The pistol boot seems quite a bit higher, at 8 cms (3.2 inches). I can't try IRL and am a bit concerned the heel is too high for me. I wouldn't like to go any higher than the Dicker boot heel, realistically. Can anyone tell me how they compare?



The Pistol heel might be a touch higher but it's not very noticeable. As kitechick mentioned, the Pistols run large. The leather is also stiffer so the front of my ankle got rubbed raw when I wore them with bare legs the first few times.


----------



## drati

Thanks for the info on the pistol boots. 

I'm usually a size 42 European. My Dickers are 41 and fit fine. I should probably stick to 41 for the pistols, I imagine going down 2 sizes would be too much, even for the pistols. (The only boot I can wear in a 40 are the larger sized F&B boots.)


----------



## artax

I found some boots from Bullboxer for only 80 Euro (about 105 $)! I think they are a great alternative to the dicker boots  
What do you think girls?!
http://www.mirapodo.de/bullboxer-stiefeletten-1050050.html#color=schwarz


----------



## chiaraV

artax said:


> I found some boots from Bullboxer for only 80 Euro (about 105 $)! I think they are a great alternative to the dicker boots
> What do you think girls?!
> http://www.mirapodo.de/bullboxer-stiefeletten-1050050.html#color=schwarz




those are really similar!


----------



## aistepaiste29

Hello ladies i recently purchased a pair of Isabel Mrant Franklin boots from Mytheresa they are olive green in size 40.I worn them few times but unfortunately they are too nsug for me thats a big shame as they are absolutely gorgeous.If anynone is interested in buying them please email me to ciaoragazzi@hotmail.co.uk i can post worldwide im from Lithuania and i accept paypal.Thank you


----------



## mercer

Julide said:


> I second this!! I love my dixies too! I wish they would bring them back as I would buy every colour available!!


 

Me too!  I ordered some dickers the other day and they are just too much height for me.  Dixies are perfect!  I wish I would have bought every color when they were available!


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> Me too!  I ordered some dickers the other day and they are just too much height for me.  Dixies are perfect!  I wish I would have bought every color when they were available!



The dickers are nice but I could not walk in them all day long. The dixies, I have walked for hours, no problem!!!


----------



## vincci

aomalita said:


> GREAT picture!!!!


can anyone of you advise where i can still order the IM suede boots online?? please advise ))


----------



## vincci

runningbird said:


> View attachment 1604515
> 
> 
> Yay! My new Jenny Boots arrived today. They're taupe & fit true to size. There's no arch support or cushion so I think I might be able to add a very slim insert for some comfort.  The color is fantastic. They're going to match everything easily.


so pretty!! this is the color that I wanna make an order. Can you tell me where did u order it? thx


----------



## runningbird

vincci said:
			
		

> so pretty!! this is the color that I wanna make an order. Can you tell me where did u order it? thx



I ordered them from Net-a-Porter. I've also seen them on the Barney's website. I hope you find your size.


----------



## vincci

runningbird said:
			
		

> I ordered them from Net-a-Porter. I've also seen them on the Barney's website. I hope you find your size.



Sad that barney not except overseas order ;((


----------



## flower71

drati said:


> Thanks for the info on the pistol boots.
> 
> I'm usually a size 42 European. My Dickers are 41 and fit fine. I should probably stick to 41 for the pistols, I imagine going down 2 sizes would be too much, even for the pistols. (The only boot I can wear in a 40 are the larger sized F&B boots.)


hey D, just found this post.  Did u get the Acne boots? I  have both and I feel the pistol boots are higher than IM dickers and def are less comfy for me to run and work in all day, but that's just me. Hope you're well, dear


----------



## delmilano

My miel dicker boots, super comfy, walked around for hours in London and didn't have a footache at all.


----------



## cornico

i just received my kaki dickers from NAP!!!!! i can finally say - WOW, i totally get why these shoes are such a big deal. not only are they impeccably made, but the suede is sooooo soft, and overall the shoe is so comfy. the height is no big deal at all (at least not while walking around my carpeted bedroom), they almost feel like flats to me. 

the ONLY thing that isn't selling me 100% is the color. i took them outside and they are gorgeous and really lighten up, but inside they are pretty dark. i wear mostly blacks and navies and white, so i feel like the color will def go well with most of my wardrobe and be a nice contrast. 

does anyone who have this season's kaki dickers have thoughts on the color? how are you liking the color? or, if you didn't like the color, lemme know! i appreciate everyone's input! thanks!


----------



## Julide

delmilano said:


> My miel dicker boots, super comfy, walked around for hours in London and didn't have a footache at all.



I am in!!What a beautiful colour!!!


----------



## jellybebe

delmilano said:
			
		

> My miel dicker boots, super comfy, walked around for hours in London and didn't have a footache at all.



Gorgeous! I have the same ones and really love the colour although I originally wanted the old taupe. I like these because they have a bit more warmth.


----------



## delmilano

Julide said:


> I am in!!What a beautiful colour!!!



Thanks, miel is a great neutral, goes with everything.


----------



## delmilano

jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous! I have the same ones and really love the colour although I originally wanted the old taupe. I like these because they have a bit more warmth.



The previous season's taupe was pretty close to miel, a tad more greenish, but somehow i felt miel was easier to match with my wardrobe, a little warmer color as you mentioned.


----------



## vincci

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1608559
> 
> 
> Sure!
> I hope you can See what I mean - this pic is only with daylight!


May I know wht color of this boots are? is camel? but it doesn't looks like a camel (yellowish) at all here!!


----------



## vincci

willwork4bags said:


> Here's a pic of one of my outfits I wore last weekend with my dickers. Even with IM boots and Chanel bag, I LOVE wearing my Target dress (paired with a denim moto jacket by Arden B ...and pasty legs, ha ha)!!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *martinigal1* - I actually just noticed yesterday that the color of my dickers look darker to me. As with francelamour, I just purchased them in January too. I loved the color right out of the box and now - even if they have become darker. They are definitely keepers. I love mine!!


does this one a camel color?

As I am thinking of whether to get the grey jenny or camel dicken?


----------



## rhinabi

I recently purchased Dicker boots in camel at Barney's at South Coast Plaza. It says Isabel Marant on the inside sole at the heel, but it has no star logo next to it. I've seen some Dicker boots online that have the star logo next to the name. Is it this normal? Perhaps a seasonal difference?


----------



## purse-nality

kitechick said:


> I got an email from www.espejto.it today. They've sent me pictures of the A/W Willows they've ordered.
> You can contact them to preorder your pair (i've preordered the all black Willows )...



thanks for sharing this info! did the preorder list happen to include sandals? looking for the nude Rea... btw, prices are still subject to detax right?


----------



## cornico

rhinabi said:


> I recently purchased Dicker boots in camel at Barney's at South Coast Plaza. It says Isabel Marant on the inside sole at the heel, but it has no star logo next to it. I've seen some Dicker boots online that have the star logo next to the name. Is it this normal? Perhaps a seasonal difference?



Don't worry, my dickers don't have a star


----------



## jennytalula

Does anyone know if there will be more Dickers available soon? I tried everywhere in town and online, but they're sold out. I live in Germany so ordering from the US is not an option (too expensive with customs etc). I really want the real thing but for now I'm afraid an inspired version must do as I cannot find them at all!


----------



## YingsFashion

jennytalula said:


> Does anyone know if there will be more Dickers available soon? I tried everywhere in town and online, but they're sold out. I live in Germany so ordering from the US is not an option (too expensive with customs etc). I really want the real thing but for now I'm afraid an inspired version must do as I cannot find them at all!



have you tried http://thecornerberlin.de/shop-womensshoes-isabelmarant-75-0.html ? need to contact them, but they are super fast and very helpful. You need to contact them to ask if the Dickers are still available because not everything that is pictured is still there ( I had no luck with the Willows), but give it a try. Good luck!!!


----------



## jennytalula

i actually did call them in advance to posting here. i must say they were not helpful at all. the salesman was eving kind of making fun of me for asking, since the Dickers are "obviously sold out". He told me I needn't ask anywhere else. No information on a rerelease or new season. I live in Berlin and i had this experience in store, too. I won't buy from them anytime soon. 

But thanks for trying to help! i guess i have to wait and see if there's a new season coming.


----------



## drati

flower71 said:


> hey D, just found this post.  Did u get the Acne boots? I  have both and I feel the pistol boots are higher than IM dickers and def are less comfy for me to run and work in all day, but that's just me. Hope you're well, dear



Well, I'll find out. I decided to try the pistol boots, got a pair on the way to me. Hope I won't find them too high. Will let you know. 

I'm well, thanks. Nice to see you here. Have missed you around here. And sorry I'm slow responding -- have been away for a week and only just found your post.


----------



## flower71

drati said:


> Well, I'll find out. I decided to try the pistol boots, got a pair on the way to me. Hope I won't find them too high. Will let you know.
> 
> I'm well, thanks. Nice to see you here. Have missed you around here. And sorry I'm slow responding -- have been away for a week and only just found your post.



lucky you, out of town! After replying to your post, I decided to take my pistol boots out again on friday and I didn't really feel the height. I felt amazingly comfortable with them on, so I think i have gotten used to heels (my bekkets have def helped me). I hope they'll be ok for you, I love the look of them so much...


----------



## drati

flower71 said:


> lucky you, out of town! After replying to your post, I decided to take my pistol boots out again on friday and I didn't really feel the height. I felt amazingly comfortable with them on, so I think i have gotten used to heels (my bekkets have def helped me). I hope they'll be ok for you, I love the look of them so much...



That's good to read. I'm no good with heels usually, the Dickers are as high as I can go. But I'm hopeful I can get used to the pistols, will let you know when I receive them (tomorrow hopefully). I like the look of them too and I've been looking for a stylish boot that is a bit more weather resistant than the Dicker. Hope this will fit the bill.


----------



## cornico

Hey ladies, I have a question about sizing for the dicker boots. If I was a 39 last year, will I be a 39 this year too?? Was it consistent b/w last year and this year?  Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lalauriste

Stuart & Wright has the Dicker Boots still in stock...


----------



## jaemin

hi! for those who have both dicker and newbury boots - which boot is more comfortable? i already have a dicker boot in black and i'm thinking of getting the khaki one. but then there's the newbury boots in gray.. thoughts?


----------



## Jaded81

Hi there, 

Can someone help me with the sizing for the dicker boots? I am 38 in Acne Pistol Boots and 39 in Isabel Marant Gwen pumps and Bardu/Dana Boots.

TIA!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Also I was wondering if there are any petite ladies on this thread (about 5'2) who have the dickers and have mod pics?


----------



## am2022

good to see you again del!!!  looking fab as always!




delmilano said:


> My miel dicker boots, super comfy, walked around for hours in London and didn't have a footache at all.


----------



## delmilano

amacasa said:


> good to see you again del!!!  looking fab as always!




thanks amacasa. how are you doing? i haven't seen you much on the bal subforum, are you into another brand now?


----------



## am2022

del... still love balenciaga.. but my love for shoes/ clothes has just been pretty strong lately!!!  Will try and visit the balenciaga jacket thread soon lady!!! Love your mod pics as always!!! 



delmilano said:


> thanks amacasa. how are you doing? i haven't seen you much on the bal subforum, are you into another brand now?


----------



## delmilano

amacasa said:


> del... still love balenciaga.. but my love for shoes/ clothes has just been pretty strong lately!!!  Will try and visit the balenciaga jacket thread soon lady!!! Love your mod pics as always!!!



Same here, love Bal, but enough bags for my two arms. LOL So now im more into clothes and shoes as well.  The bal jacket is really cool, i use mine very often. 
The IM sneakers are really pretty too. But they sold out in no time here. Unbelievable!
I like the betty style.


----------



## drati

I lived in my IM boots practically all last winter. I find the Dixies esp great for my mostly casual life. And since IM doesn't seem to have any plans to reissue them any time soon I managed to get the last pair of Dixies available here. Luckily they were in my size. The chocolate suede is similar in to my cognacs, a little darker and cooler in tone. I am very happy to have a back up pair for my beloved boots.


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone know where I can get the Dicker boots in size 39 in taupe, miel, or a similar color?  Would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## cornico

it's gonna be really hard to find now, but i would suggest calling Barneys (and not just ones near you, have them search their inventory for ALL Barneys). If that doesn't work, they should be coming into stores in August for Fall!


----------



## Jaded81

cornico said:
			
		

> it's gonna be really hard to find now, but i would suggest calling Barneys (and not just ones near you, have them search their inventory for ALL Barneys). If that doesn't work, they should be coming into stores in August for Fall!



Unfortunately I am located in Singapore so that would be hard. Do you know when fall items will start hitting the stores?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get the Dicker boots in size 39 in taupe, miel, or a similar color?  Would appreciate it greatly!



Call the barneys online store and they should be able to track which store has the shoes you want. And once they track down the store, call the store direct and ask for a SA to ship them to  you and I've heard they shipped to int'l. But it really depends on your luck. 
Have you tried the IM store in HK? They might still got your size.


----------



## nxq84

I'm having a Pistol in size 7uk. I never wear it cos my sz is 4uk only. My friend ordered wrong size for me! Anyone wants it just let me know, i will re sell it. I bought it in Feb 2012!


----------



## shoegal

^against the rules.....


----------



## jacqualyn2

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get the Dicker boots in size 39 in taupe, miel, or a similar color?  Would appreciate it greatly!


 Www.thenewguard.com.au have them in stock and they ship international too


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks!  I checked it out, but it is really expensive! Not sure if I would want to spend that much over retail...




jacqualyn2 said:


> Www.thenewguard.com.au have them in stock and they ship international too


----------



## jacqualyn2

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks!  I checked it out, but it is really expensive! Not sure if I would want to spend that much over retail...


 
that may be why they have so much sizes left! haha..799 is very dear..especialy when its more then the coverted IM wedge sneakers..may i ask hw much it is retail?? australia is horrible with items hence the high mark up!


----------



## NC_xoxo

Hi everyone!
I went to Paris yesterday. Pay a visit to the lovely Marant boutique in Rue Saintonge.
And they just receive the new season sneaker in black python and blue!! Also some tie dye left in 36 and 37. Quick Quick!


----------



## leek

Hi - looking for Anthracite Jenny in 39 anyone seen them in the US?

Thx!


----------



## Emmyxo

Hey everyone. I know these aren't boots but I thought I'd ask on here anyway. Does anyone know if the Zora platform sandals run small or large. As net-a-porter states that they run large but La Garconne and also the blogger Fashiontoast states that they run small. I'm a bit confused about this! Any help would be great, thank you


----------



## nancybird

I just bought a pair of Dicker boots, and the Jenny boots in size 41. (Which is the equivalent of a size 40 in Italian size shoes, and a size 10 US and 10 Australian)
I think they both fit true to size. 
I am really happy with the fit of both styles, and the heel height on the Dicker is perfect for me, as I am more of a flats wearer, so these heels are still comfy.
Both are just beautiful shoes, the Taupe colour is a winner!


----------



## jaemin

hi! any news on what colors the dicker boots are for next season? i have one in black and would love last season's taupe back!


----------



## shoegal

jaemin said:
			
		

> hi! any news on what colors the dicker boots are for next season? i have one in black and would love last season's taupe back!



Look on page 122 of this thread


----------



## Bobs

NC_xoxo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I went to Paris yesterday. Pay a visit to the lovely Marant boutique in Rue Saintonge.
> And they just receive the new season sneaker in black python and blue!! Also some tie dye left in 36 and 37. Quick Quick!



Have they got the new Dickers yet?

Thanks


----------



## buzzy2012

nancybird said:


> I just bought a pair of Dicker boots, and the Jenny boots in size 41. (Which is the equivalent of a size 40 in Italian size shoes, and a size 10 US and 10 Australian)
> I think they both fit true to size.
> I am really happy with the fit of both styles, and the heel height on the Dicker is perfect for me, as I am more of a flats wearer, so these heels are still comfy.
> Both are just beautiful shoes, the Taupe colour is a winner!




Where did you get them please?


----------



## NC_xoxo

Bobs said:


> Have they got the new Dickers yet?
> 
> Thanks


They have a few size in camel and taupe. I got mine in Taupe, but I think there are only 40 and 41 left last week.


----------



## NC_xoxo

Bobs said:


> Have they got the new Dickers yet?
> 
> Thanks


Dicker in camel and taupe. Only 40 and 41 in taupe, when I was there last week.


----------



## Bobs

NC_xoxo said:


> Dicker in camel and taupe. Only 40 and 41 in taupe, when I was there last week.



Thanks!  I suspect there are more to come.  The new season dickers won't hit the online stores until the end of June probably.  Looking forward to checking out the leather ones.


----------



## nancybird

buzzy2012 said:


> Where did you get them please?


Hi, I got the taupe Dickers new on ebay from a seller in Paris, and the Jenny boots from The New Guard, in South Australia, (they have an online website as well). 
I think the New Guard now have new stock of Dicker boots in khaki, available in most sizes, but they have sold out of Jenny boots. 
I have seen quite a few Jenny boots on ebay as well.
Hope that helps


----------



## leek

Found Jenny boots at Odessa in Portland Oregon US and Roden Gray in Vancouver BC Canada - they were different colors, one being a faded black, like it had worn in with mottled coloring, the other was really more a true gray, not as weathered looking.


----------



## jaemin

NC_xoxo said:


> Dicker in camel and taupe. Only 40 and 41 in taupe, when I was there last week.



Is the taupe similar to the old taupe? Thanks!


----------



## regeens

Hello ladies! I'm a recent IM Dicker convert. I was hoping to get some sizing advice. I'm a US TTS 7, 37.5 in Chanel, mainly 37.5 in Louboutin. What size should I get in the Dicker (if I can find one!). Thank you so much!


----------



## meishe

regeens said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! I'm a recent IM Dicker convert. I was hoping to get some sizing advice. I'm a US TTS 7, 37.5 in Chanel, mainly 37.5 in Louboutin. What size should I get in the Dicker (if I can find one!). Thank you so much!



I'm a true 38/7.5 and take a 38 Dicker (and 38 Chanel). They do stretch a little with wear... you might be able to get away with the 37, but depending on if you would want to wear an insole or thicker sock-- you may be able to do a 38. Hope that helps--- no half sizes makes it tough!


----------



## regeens

meishe said:


> I'm a true 38/7.5 and take a 38 Dicker (and 38 Chanel). They do stretch a little with wear... you might be able to get away with the 37, but depending on if you would want to wear an insole or thicker sock-- you may be able to do a 38. Hope that helps--- no half sizes makes it tough!



Thank you so much. I didn't realize it was only whole sizes. Appreciate the sizing advice. Now...if I can only find where to get them


----------



## oatmella

Dicker boots in camel, gris, black and khaki are available for preorder at lagarconne.com!  Also Becketts in red.
I just ordered khaki and black.  Wasn't sure about gris - I think it is the same as the 'taupe' color from a season or two ago?
I hope khaki isn't too green.


----------



## cornico

you can see the new dickers now on lagarconne, just took a look, and i have to admit i am a little disappointed... i really want to like the new "gris" color, but i was hoping that last year's taupe would come back :/


----------



## cornico

oatmella said:


> Dicker boots in camel, gris, black and khaki are available for preorder at lagarconne.com!  Also Becketts in red.
> I just ordered khaki and black.  Wasn't sure about gris - I think it is the same as the 'taupe' color from a season or two ago?
> I hope khaki isn't too green.



oatmella, i think khaki was a good choice, that would be my pick between the 4 of them. please post pics when you eventually get them!


----------



## oatmella

cornico said:


> oatmella, i think khaki was a good choice, that would be my pick between the 4 of them. please post pics when you eventually get them!



Thanks, I will post pics when I get them.  
I think the 'gris' is the same/similar color to the 'taupe' color of the past 2 seasons.  There doesn't seem to be any green tones in it anymore?  
From the pics, the khaki looks like a blend of camel/gris with some green in it.  They kind of look like the color of the dickers Kate Bosworth has often been seen wearing - they must be from quite a few seasons ago.
The black aren't super exciting, but I figure I will wear them quite a bit with black tights in the fall and winter.


----------



## rhinabi

cornico said:


> you can see the new dickers now on lagarconne, just took a look, and i have to admit i am a little disappointed... i really want to like the new "gris" color, but i was hoping that last year's taupe would come back :/



I'm a little disappointed too. I wish miel would come back.


----------



## Julide

I pre ordered the gris...I wish they would bring back the original taupe and miel...


----------



## Julide

drati said:


> I lived in my IM boots practically all last winter. I find the Dixies esp great for my mostly casual life. And since IM doesn't seem to have any plans to reissue them any time soon I managed to get the last pair of Dixies available here. Luckily they were in my size. The chocolate suede is similar in to my cognacs, a little darker and cooler in tone. I am very happy to have a back up pair for my beloved boots.



This is the most beautiful pic ever!!I wish they would bring back the Dixies!! I would buy every colour!!


----------



## drati

Julide said:


> This is the most beautiful pic ever!!I wish they would bring back the Dixies!! I would buy every colour!!



Thank you. And yes, me too I think. Well, I'd love a black or dark grey pair ...

I can imagine they will bring them back sometime. Maybe not every season but I wouldn't be surprised if they came back. They sold well and quickly, didn't they? I still love the Dickers but the lower heel of the Dixies just suits me.


----------



## drati

Julide said:


> I pre ordered the gris...I wish they would bring back the original taupe and miel...



I like the gris. It's a very versatile colour. I might even prefer it to taupe (but hard to tell without trying them on).


----------



## Julide

drati said:


> Thank you. And yes, me too I think. Well, I'd love a black or dark grey pair ...
> 
> I can imagine they will bring them back sometime. Maybe not every season but I wouldn't be surprised if they came back. They sold well and quickly, didn't they? I still love the Dickers but the lower heel of the Dixies just suits me.



I really hope they bring back the Dixies. I have no idea why they didn't keep them...Everyone who has them says they love them!



drati said:


> I like the gris. It's a very versatile colour. I might even prefer it to taupe (but hard to tell without trying them on).



I like this colour too, the Taupe from last season was too brown, so I hope this will be more similiar to the original taupe.


----------



## drati

Julide said:


> I really hope they bring back the Dixies. I have no idea why they didn't keep them...Everyone who has them says they love them!
> 
> I like this colour too, the Taupe from last season was too brown, so I hope this will be more similiar to the original taupe.



The Dixies aren't as flattering with skirts, I think, but they are great with trousers.

I bought mine in cognac because that was the only colour at the time I could get them in. I've never been into brown shoes but I've incorporated these into my wardrobe effortlessly. I never knew cognac would be this versatile, and chocolate will be too, I know. It looks great with grey, great with black, red, blue ... goes with just about anything. I find my taupe Dickers (from a couple of seasons ago, more grey/green in colour than last season's taupe) more tricky to wear actually. They looks great with bare legs but are harder to combine with pants etc.


----------



## Julide

drati said:


> The Dixies aren't as flattering with skirts, I think, but they are great with trousers.
> 
> I bought mine in cognac because that was the only colour at the time I could get them in. I've never been into brown shoes but I've incorporated these into my wardrobe effortlessly. I never knew cognac would be this versatile, and chocolate will be too, I know. It looks great with grey, great with black, red, blue ... goes with just about anything. I find my taupe Dickers (from a couple of seasons ago, more grey/green in colour than last season's taupe) more tricky to wear actually. They looks great with bare legs but are harder to combine with pants etc.



Ahh thank you for the information!! Now I can't wait for the dickers to wear with skirts!


----------



## jaemin

the new khaki seems less green-ish compared to last season's khaki.. thoughts?


----------



## oatmella

jaemin said:


> the new khaki seems less green-ish compared to last season's khaki.. thoughts?



It looks a lot more brown and less green than last season's khaki.  I was deciding between gris and khaki - I chose khaki and hope it is a nice color!
I wonder if it is similar to cognac from last year?


----------



## dorcast

jaemin said:


> the new khaki seems less green-ish compared to last season's khaki.. thoughts?



I hope so. I preordered this year from Luis Via Roma, and their photos also gave were more  brown then green. I didn't like the khaki last year.

I do love the gris looks too.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Whoo!!! I just orderd the black dickers from NAP (europe).


----------



## ds1510

What do you think of the camel dickers that are now available from NAP? I was originally thinking of getting them in taupe but NAP are only stocking them in camel and black this season. Is camel easy to match? My wardrobe primarily consists of greys and neutrals. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!! &#128522;


----------



## Advo

The camel Dickers that NAP just got look very miel like to me.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

ds1510 said:


> What do you think of the camel dickers that are now available from NAP? I was originally thinking of getting them in taupe but NAP are only stocking them in camel and black this season. Is camel easy to match? My wardrobe primarily consists of greys and neutrals. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!! &#128522;



I would love to have taupe too. Too bad they don't have them now.
Personally I don't really like the colour of the camel dickers. Too yellow/mustard like. I have a wardrobe that primarily consists of greys and blacks. Because of that I opted for the black ones.

Good luck with making a decision!


----------



## purse-nality

ds1510 said:


> What do you think of the camel dickers that are now available from NAP? I was originally thinking of getting them in taupe but NAP are only stocking them in camel and black this season. Is camel easy to match? My wardrobe primarily consists of greys and neutrals. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!! &#65533;&#65533;





Advo said:


> The camel Dickers that NAP just got look very miel like to me.



I'm very very tempted to pull the trigger this time (thought i'd be satisfied w/ a dupe)... So nap suggested to size down the next whole size for us between sizes. I know i read from past reviews here that one should take the next whole size UP. I'm a true u.s 7.5 -should i go 37 or 38 this season? Is nap usually accurate w/ sizing recommendations? TIA!


----------



## Advo

purse-nality said:


> I'm very very tempted to pull the trigger this time (thought i'd be satisfied w/ a dupe)... So nap suggested to size down the next whole size for us between sizes. I know i read from past reviews here that one should take the next whole size UP. I'm a true u.s 7.5 -should i go 37 or 38 this season? Is nap usually accurate w/ sizing recommendations? TIA!



I think NAP is usually quite right regarding the fit. But I don't know how the sizing is this season. If you want to be on the safe side, maybe buy both 37 and 38 and just send the wrong ones back since the return shipping is free?


----------



## willwork4bags

I couldn't take it anymore!! I can never tell how accurate the photos (or my monitor) represent the actual colors. Been debating for several days now on whether to order the Khaki or Gris dickers (via LaGarconne - I ordered my camels from them last season). Finally gave in and ordered BOTH.  Certainly won't keep both though as I won't get THAT much wear from them. But I think this way I can also see which color works best with my skin color and current wardrobe.  I'll post pictures when I get them!


----------



## oatmella

Mulberry_Love said:


> Whoo!!! I just orderd the black dickers from NAP (europe).



Yay on the black dickers!!



ds1510 said:


> What do you think of the camel dickers that are now available from NAP? I was originally thinking of getting them in taupe but NAP are only stocking them in camel and black this season. Is camel easy to match? My wardrobe primarily consists of greys and neutrals. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!! &#128522;



I think the camel dickers look quite yellow and the black or gris Dickers would better match your wardrobe.  



Advo said:


> The camel Dickers that NAP just got look very miel like to me.



I think miel was quite a bit less yellow?  The camel color seems more intense.



purse-nality said:


> I'm very very tempted to pull the trigger this time (thought i'd be satisfied w/ a dupe)... So nap suggested to size down the next whole size for us between sizes. I know i read from past reviews here that one should take the next whole size UP. I'm a true u.s 7.5 -should i go 37 or 38 this season? Is nap usually accurate w/ sizing recommendations? TIA!



If they are fitting at all like they have been the past few seasons, I would order size 38.  I am a true US size 7 - and I wear the 37.  They fit well, but I wouldn't say they are particularly roomy - so they might be a bit small for a size 7.5.
I have found that NAP is not always accurate with sizing recommendations ... 



willwork4bags said:


> I couldn't take it anymore!! I can never tell how accurate the photos (or my monitor) represent the actual colors. Been debating for several days now on whether to order the Khaki or Gris dickers (via LaGarconne - I ordered my camels from them last season). Finally gave in and ordered BOTH.  Certainly won't keep both though as I won't get THAT much wear from them. But I think this way I can also see which color works best with my skin color and current wardrobe.  I'll post pictures when I get them!



I was deciding between those two colors too!  I ended up ordering the khaki.  According to customer service, gris is a dark grey and khaki is a brown-ish khaki (not green as in previous seasons).  Khaki sounds/looks like a great neutral to me - but we'll see.  I would have liked to order both too, but I wanted black for sure, and ordering 3 pairs seemed like overkill.  Plus I want to order a pair or two of the Bobby sneakers as well


----------



## willwork4bags

purse-nality said:


> I'm very very tempted to pull the trigger this time (thought i'd be satisfied w/ a dupe)... So nap suggested to size down the next whole size for us between sizes. I know i read from past reviews here that one should take the next whole size UP. I'm a true u.s 7.5 -should i go 37 or 38 this season? Is nap usually accurate w/ sizing recommendations? TIA!



I agree with *Advo* to try to purchase both the 37 and 38. But if you can't, I would suggest the following: if you think you'll wear your shoes with socks (thick or thin ones), size up. If you prefer to wear them barefoot, go down. Also, have you had you feet measured lately? One of mine is actually a 6 and the other is a true 6.5. I got the 37 and I have to wear my dickers with insoles and heel pads... I ordered the 36 this time around.  

Hope this helps a little bit! Let us know what you end up with. Sizing is such an issue with these!!


----------



## puppynapper

purse-nality said:
			
		

> I'm very very tempted to pull the trigger this time (thought i'd be satisfied w/ a dupe)... So nap suggested to size down the next whole size for us between sizes. I know i read from past reviews here that one should take the next whole size UP. I'm a true u.s 7.5 -should i go 37 or 38 this season? Is nap usually accurate w/ sizing recommendations? TIA!



I agree with willwork4bags.  My left foot is a 7 and my right is a 7.5.  I went with the 37s for my taupe pair a couple of seasons ago based on the advice to size down.  I can only wear them barefoot--not even a thin pair of socks will fit.  They are great for spring/summer, but of course no socks doesn't really work in the fall/winter.  So  I just pre-ordered a black pair in 38 To have the option of wearing socks.


----------



## jennytalula

I would definitely size up! NAP has given out wrong recommendations before, especially with Marant shoes. 
I can't wait until more colors are available in Europe! so wanted the Taupe, now have to decide between Khaki and Gris. hopefully they'll be available soon!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jennytalula said:


> I would definitely size up! NAP has given out wrong recommendations before, especially with Marant shoes.
> I can't wait until more colors are available in Europe! so wanted the Taupe, now have to decide between Khaki and Gris. hopefully they'll be available soon!


 
Where can I order the Gris from? TIA!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Mulberry_Love said:


> Where can I order the Gris from? TIA!


 
Whoops... you're waiting to order them. I commented to fast!


----------



## Advo

oatmella said:


> I think miel was quite a bit less yellow?  The camel color seems more intense.



That's possible, I suppose. Online pictures can be a bit misleading sometimes. I feel like Miel looks quite yellow, but less so irl. Camel is the opposite maybe?


----------



## ds1510

oatmella said:
			
		

> Yay on the black dickers!!
> 
> I think the camel dickers look quite yellow and the black or gris Dickers would better match your wardrobe.
> 
> I think miel was quite a bit less yellow?  The camel color seems more intense.
> 
> If they are fitting at all like they have been the past few seasons, I would order size 38.  I am a true US size 7 - and I wear the 37.  They fit well, but I wouldn't say they are particularly roomy - so they might be a bit small for a size 7.5.
> I have found that NAP is not always accurate with sizing recommendations ...
> 
> I was deciding between those two colors too!  I ended up ordering the khaki.  According to customer service, gris is a dark grey and khaki is a brown-ish khaki (not green as in previous seasons).  Khaki sounds/looks like a great neutral to me - but we'll see.  I would have liked to order both too, but I wanted black for sure, and ordering 3 pairs seemed like overkill.  Plus I want to order a pair or two of the Bobby sneakers as well



Oh I love the Gris dickers too and was seriously leaning towards preordering them on lagarconne until I saw the new dickers on NAP which happen to be a whipping $150 cheaper! (after conversion to aud + shipping!). Oh well ....


----------



## oatmella

Mulberry_Love said:


> Where can I order the Gris from? TIA!



You can preorder the gris here:
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15332&sid=1235&pid=1233


----------



## fduff

Hi, I posted this on the "Sneakers" IM thread, but thought I'd ask here too as I've seen some discussion here regarding the sneakers as well. Apologies if it's not allowed to double post. Original question: 

I have a question for anyone here who owns both Bobby and Bekket/ Bazil/ Bird/ Willow sneakers. I own the Bobby and am thinking of getting the Bird. Is the fit the same (i.e., should I take the same size as my Bobby?) and is the hidden heel the same height? I hear they Bekket/ Bird is narrower than the Bobby's, so any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## jaemin

are there no taupe this season?


----------



## jaemin

Advo said:


> The camel Dickers that NAP just got look very miel like to me.


yeah, they kinda look less yellow-ish! and NAP only has camel and they're much cheaper than la garconne's. i have one in black. i'm debating between khaki and camel...


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Hi everybody,

I'm confused about the sizing for the dickersboots on NAP.
I'm a US 7/7,5 and I ordered a FR 37 from NAP. Is this right?

I once tried the dickers in a store and it was mentioned to be size 37 on the sole or box (I don't remember).

Otherwise I have to order a pair in FR 38...

I hope someone can help me clarify!


----------



## Flyboy2

I'm a 9 and wear a 39/40 so yes if your a 7/7.5 you would be a 37 or 37.5


----------



## Advo

jaemin said:


> yeah, they kinda look less yellow-ish! and NAP only has camel and they're much cheaper than la garconne's. i have one in black. i'm debating between khaki and camel...



I really want Miel but the Camels are so "cheap" on NAP so I'm tempted to order and try them out with my wardrobe.


----------



## oatmella

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm confused about the sizing for the dickersboots on NAP.
> I'm a US 7/7,5 and I ordered a FR 37 from NAP. Is this right?
> 
> I once tried the dickers in a store and it was mentioned to be size 37 on the sole or box (I don't remember).
> 
> Otherwise I have to order a pair in FR 38...
> 
> I hope someone can help me clarify!



I wear a size 7 and 37's are a great fit.  If you are closer to a 7.5, I think you might feel more comfortable with a size 38?  I know lagarconne recommends sizing up for 1/2 sizes.



Advo said:


> I really want Miel but the Camels are so "cheap" on NAP so I'm tempted to order and try them out with my wardrobe.



You should order them!  I bet they would be quite versatile and nice with summer colors.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Oatmella and Flyboy thanks!


----------



## beauxgoris

*Has anyone seen these in plain leather (not the suede ones) available in the US*?


----------



## jaemin

Advo said:


> I really want Miel but the Camels are so "cheap" on NAP so I'm tempted to order and try them out with my wardrobe.


Same here! I want to see this season's taupe though before I order. I'm not even sure if they have it this season...


----------



## oatmella

jaemin said:


> Same here! I want to see this season's taupe though before I order. I'm not even sure if they have it this season...



Not totally sure, but I don't think they have taupe this season?  Not sure why not?!


----------



## jaemin

oatmella said:


> Not totally sure, but I don't think they have taupe this season?  Not sure why not?!


i'm thinking if they have taupe, it should have been on la garconne's website for pre-order at least?


----------



## imlvholic

Do you pay duty & tax if you order from NAP to US? I've never ordered from them before, I don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Advo

imlvholic said:


> Do you pay duty & tax if you order from NAP to US? I've never ordered from them before, I don't know if it's worth it.



No, you don't because the NAP US site sends from NY, I believe.


----------



## imlvholic

Advo said:


> No, you don't because the NAP US site sends from NY, I believe.



Whatabout if you order from Europe site?


----------



## Advo

imlvholic said:


> Whatabout if you order from Europe site?



I'm not entirely sure it's possible - but if it is, then yes, there's tax/duty on because they ship from the UK (London, I think).


----------



## shoegal

beauxgoris said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen these in plain leather (not the suede ones) available in the US?



Not yet but the store in NYC said they were coming shortly and they put my name on a list.


----------



## purse-nality

Advo said:


> I think NAP is usually quite right regarding the fit. But I don't know how the sizing is this season. If you want to be on the safe side, maybe buy both 37 and 38 and just send the wrong ones back since the return shipping is free?





oatmella said:


> If they are fitting at all like they have been the past few seasons, I would order size 38.  I am a true US size 7 - and I wear the 37.  They fit well, but I wouldn't say they are particularly roomy - so they might be a bit small for a size 7.5.
> I have found that NAP is not always accurate





willwork4bags said:


> I agree with *Advo* to try to purchase both the 37 and 38. But if you can't, I would suggest the following: if you think you'll wear your shoes with socks (thick or thin ones), size up. If you prefer to wear them barefoot, go down. Also, have you had you feet measured lately? One of mine is actually a 6 and the other is a true 6.5. I got the 37 and I have to wear my dickers with insoles and heel pads... I ordered the 36 this time around.
> 
> Hope this helps a little bit! Let us know what you end up with. Sizing is such an issue with these!!





puppynapper said:


> I agree with willwork4bags.  My left foot is a 7 and my right is a 7.5.  I went with the 37s for my taupe pair a couple of seasons ago based on the advice to size down.  I can only wear them barefoot--not even a thin pair of socks will fit.  They are great for spring/summer, but of course no socks doesn't really work in the fall/winter.  So  I just pre-ordered a black pair in 38 To have the option of wearing socks.





jennytalula said:


> I would definitely size up! NAP has given out wrong recommendations before, especially with Marant shoes.
> I can't wait until more colors are available in Europe! so wanted the Taupe, now have to decide between Khaki and Gris. hopefully they'll be available soon!


Thank you guys for all the info! I'm more positive now that 38 would be best. Although havin 2nd thoughts about the color. Yellowish huh?  i guess putting off another season won't hurt, and wait for a true taupe!


----------



## Advo

purse-nality said:


> Thank you guys for all the info! I'm more positive now that 38 would be best. Although havin 2nd thoughts about the color. Yellowish huh?  i guess putting off another season won't hurt, and wait for a true taupe!



I have the taupe from a couple of seasons ago and while it's a great colour, I like the warmer tones of Miel and Camel for summer. Just another thought


----------



## Mulberry_Love

oatmella said:


> I wear a size 7 and 37's are a great fit.  If you are closer to a 7.5, I think you might feel more comfortable with a size 38?  I know lagarconne recommends sizing up for 1/2 sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> You should order them!  I bet they would be quite versatile and nice with summer colors.



I just received the black dickers in 37 from NAP.
They're definitely too snug for my US 7/7,5.
And I didn't like the black with a light coloured heel. So after I saw the pictures on La Garconne I decided to give Camel a go in size 38! Better to have an option with insoles then the feeling of bursting out of your shoes.
I'll give an update when I receive them next week.


----------



## oatmella

Mulberry_Love said:


> I just received the black dickers in 37 from NAP.
> They're definitely too snug for my US 7/7,5.
> And I didn't like the black with a light coloured heel. So after I saw the pictures on La Garconne I decided to give Camel a go in size 38! Better to have an option with insoles then the feeling of bursting out of your shoes.
> I'll give an update when I receive them next week.



Hopefully the Camel Dickers will work out better for you


----------



## jaemin

I'm a bit confused about the sizes now for dicker boots.. NAP and La Garconne has FR sizing, but Matches has EU. I bought my black dicker boots in size 36 last season, and the box says IT36. I just need the smallest size as even the size 36 I bought was big on me! Any help/clarification would be great!!


----------



## rhinabi

Anyone know why the dickers are so much cheaper on Matches? Thanks in advance


----------



## dbaby

rhinabi said:
			
		

> Anyone know why the dickers are so much cheaper on Matches? Thanks in advance



It's just a lot cheaper on any euro site. Guessing it's the import duties for US merchants?


----------



## oatmella

jaemin said:


> I'm a bit confused about the sizes now for dicker boots.. NAP and La Garconne has FR sizing, but Matches has EU. I bought my black dicker boots in size 36 last season, and the box says IT36. I just need the smallest size as even the size 36 I bought was big on me! Any help/clarification would be great!!



I would say the Dickers go by EU sizing - so a size 36=US 6.  As far as I know, sizing for the boots would run the same as last season.


----------



## ds1510

dbaby said:
			
		

> It's just a lot cheaper on any euro site. Guessing it's the import duties for US merchants?



I've found that it's cheapest to buy European brands from euro or uk sites and American labels from US sites. Thanks for the heads up on the Dickers from Matches! Ended up getting them from matches and taking advantage of their free worldwide shipping at the moment.


----------



## Advo

Is khaki closer to miel than the camel? Now I'm conflicted about buying NAP's camel or Matches' khaki...


----------



## jaemin

Advo said:


> Is khaki closer to miel than the camel? Now I'm conflicted about buying NAP's camel or Matches' khaki...


i'm actually liking the khaki at the moment. it's not as yellow as camel and not as green as last season's khaki. with the free shipping, it was a pretty good deal (or so i tell myself!).


----------



## Advo

jaemin said:


> i'm actually liking the khaki at the moment. it's not as yellow as camel and not as green as last season's khaki. with the free shipping, it was a pretty good deal (or so i tell myself!).



Yes, it does look quite neutral. My only worry is that it's too close to my taupe. Also, Matches is more expensive that NAP.


----------



## oatmella

The khaki color looks great on Matches - looks like a great neutral color that can be worn with everything.  If the camel is the same shade as last season, I'm not really a fan - it's quite yellow/orange in person.


----------



## Advo

oatmella said:


> The khaki color looks great on Matches - looks like a great neutral color that can be worn with everything.  If the camel is the same shade as last season, I'm not really a fan - it's quite yellow/orange in person.



Yes, I agree. I don't want too yellow boots either - does anyone know how long the free shipping on Matches last?


----------



## ds1510

Hope the khaki colour turns out as pictured on the Matches website as the pics shown on La Garconne appear to be slightly more brown. The free ship code for Matches is FREE06 so may be a june promotional offer and may not be valid for much longer as we tick over to July? With the free ship the total cost works out great - cheaper than NAP and almost 30% cheaper than La Garconne.


----------



## Advo

ds1510 said:


> Hope the khaki colour turns out as pictured on the Matches website as the pics shown on La Garconne appear to be slightly more brown. The free ship code for Matches is FREE06 so may be a june promotional offer and may not be valid for much longer as we tick over to July? With the free ship the total cost works out great - cheaper than NAP and almost 30% cheaper than La Garconne.



I don't actually mind if they are slightly browner than the Matches' pictures indicate. I like the khaki shade in the LG pictures too. But they are not cheaper than NAP though, even with free shipping (NAP is 360 vs Matches 390). And I think you're right about the discount code not lasting much longer.


----------



## ds1510

Hmm must be the different currency conversions we're applying cos the matches Dickers with free shipping only cost me aud415 but would have cost me aud440 via NAP. But more importantly I prefer the khaki to the camel so ended up buying from matches. Shame none of the sites have the taupe this season . Mytheresa are meant to have the dickers as well but they're not available yet.


----------



## Advo

^Oh, I just used Matches' own conversion system to see their prices in &#8364;. Matches is a lot more expensive atm, likely because their base currency is £ which is currently strong against the &#8364;. I think I prefer the khaki more too, because the camel seems to be more yellow irl. It's possible the prices at Mytheresa (for me) will be similar to NAP since it's based in Germany, but they might not get khaki. Does anyone know which colours Mytheresa will get?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

oatmella said:


> Hopefully the Camel Dickers will work out better for you


 
I hope so too!
They will arrive on tuesday.

Hopefully Mytheresa will get the gris and/or the khaki. When they do I'll order it as well. Just to check the colours in real life. No store will carry the suede dicker boots in Amsterdam. Only the leather ones. O well... 
I wear mostly black, grey and creme colours. I think the camel will be ok.
Still worrying the khaki will be too green (because of the summer ones) and the gris will be too dark.
It's hard making the right choice when you've got your heart set on getting something! 

If anybody gets the dicker boots in Camel, Gris or Khaki would you please post them? 
I'll post the Camel as soon as I get them. TIA


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Here are some pictures of the Gris dicker boots (blog: About A Girl)

http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/


----------



## fduff

Does anyone know if the sizing on Matches is actually meant to be FR sizing? They offer her shoes in EU 36-41, so I'm wondering if I purchase an EU 39, would I get her shoes with the size 39 stamped on them? They told me that her shoes are EU sizing, and that an EU 39 is UK 6 and FR 40 -- that's very confusing since by that conversion, EU 41 (the largest they offer) is a FR 42 and I know she does't make FR 42 for her shoes. I'm in the US so it'd be a pain to get the wrong size and have to return... Thank you!!


----------



## oatmella

Mulberry_Love said:


> Here are some pictures of the Gris dicker boots (blog: About A Girl)
> 
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/



They are darker than I thought they would be - with an olive/green undertone?  



fduff said:


> Does anyone know if the sizing on Matches is actually meant to be FR sizing? They offer her shoes in EU 36-41, so I'm wondering if I purchase an EU 39, would I get her shoes with the size 39 stamped on them? They told me that her shoes are EU sizing, and that an EU 39 is UK 6 and FR 40 -- that's very confusing since by that conversion, EU 41 (the largest they offer) is a FR 42 and I know she does't make FR 42 for her shoes. I'm in the US so it'd be a pain to get the wrong size and have to return... Thank you!!



The Dicker boots sizing is EU - so yes, the largest size EU 41 would be equivalent to FR 42 and a US 11.


----------



## jaemin

fduff said:


> Does anyone know if the sizing on Matches is actually meant to be FR sizing? They offer her shoes in EU 36-41, so I'm wondering if I purchase an EU 39, would I get her shoes with the size 39 stamped on them? They told me that her shoes are EU sizing, and that an EU 39 is UK 6 and FR 40 -- that's very confusing since by that conversion, EU 41 (the largest they offer) is a FR 42 and I know she does't make FR 42 for her shoes. I'm in the US so it'd be a pain to get the wrong size and have to return... Thank you!!


I actually emailed them: 
Is 36 EU similar to T.36? T.36 was written on the Dicker boots shoe box I bought few seasons ago. I ordered 36 EU from Matches yesterday, and I just wanted to double check if 36 EU is the same as T.36.

And their response was:
I am pleased to confirm that the sizing T 36 is the same as EU 36.


----------



## fduff

jaemin said:


> I actually emailed them:
> Is 36 EU similar to T.36? T.36 was written on the Dicker boots shoe box I bought few seasons ago. I ordered 36 EU from Matches yesterday, and I just wanted to double check if 36 EU is the same as T.36.
> 
> And their response was:
> I am pleased to confirm that the sizing T 36 is the same as EU 36.





Thanks so much for your response. I am glad to hear it's the same size. All these "EU/ T/ FR" sizing conversion gets so confusing, these websites really should just put "Designer sizing stamped on shoe" to avoid confusion!


----------



## shoegal

Leather Dickers are now available at NYC Marant store in cognac, bronze and black.


----------



## green.bee

Is Kirsten Dunst wearing leather Dickers here:


----------



## susa

fduff said:


> Does anyone know if the sizing on Matches is actually meant to be FR sizing? They offer her shoes in EU 36-41, so I'm wondering if I purchase an EU 39, would I get her shoes with the size 39 stamped on them? They told me that her shoes are EU sizing, and that an EU 39 is UK 6 and FR 40 -- that's very confusing since by that conversion, EU 41 (the largest they offer) is a FR 42 and I know she does't make FR 42 for her shoes. I'm in the US so it'd be a pain to get the wrong size and have to return... Thank you!!


If you order 39 , you get the shoes stamped 39 on it, definitely


----------



## fduff

susa said:


> If you order 39 , you get the shoes stamped 39 on it, definitely




Great, thanks!


----------



## Julide

shoegal said:


> Leather Dickers are now available at NYC Marant store in cognac, bronze and black.



I wonder if anyone has a pic for bronze...



green.bee said:


> Is Kirsten Dunst wearing leather Dickers here:



Is this black?


----------



## protein_

am I the only one that's not too wild about the leather dickers?
I still love suede... 

I think I might order the noir dickers- I wore my taupe ones almost every day this spring and they only gave out towards the end when I stepped on something really awkwardly and they got a huge cut on the sole (my fault for not paying attention).


----------



## shoegal

Based on pics sent from store Kirsten's look like the bronze. I like the leather as well as suede.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

As promised, here are some pics of the a/w Camel Dicker Boots.
I took the pictures with natural lighting (it was cloudy outside and no flash was used). I expected the colour to be more mustardy, but I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Advo

Mulberry_Love said:


> As promised, here are some pics of the a/w Camel Dicker Boots.
> I took the pictures with natural lighting (it was cloudy outside and no flash was used). I expected the colour to be more mustardy, but I'm pleasantly surprised.



Thanks for the pictures! 

I'm so conflicted between camel and khaki,


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Advo said:


> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> I'm so conflicted between camel and khaki,



No problem! 

I want to see khaki as well!


----------



## ds1510

Mulberry_Love said:
			
		

> No problem!
> 
> I want to see khaki as well!



The boots look great! Thanks for sharing!!

Are you glad you swapped the black ones for camel? So torn between which colour to get! 

I actually want a pair that's similar to the colour miranda Kerr has ... Which colour from this season would you say is the closest match ?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

ds1510 said:


> The boots look great! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Are you glad you swapped the black ones for camel? So torn between which colour to get!
> 
> I actually want a pair that's similar to the colour miranda Kerr has ... Which colour from this season would you say is the closest match ?



I'm so happy I got the dickers in Camel. 

I'm not a conaisseur but I think Gris comes close to what Miranda has.
Please correct me if I'm wrong!

On this blog there are some pictures of the gris:
http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/

I also have found some pictures of the a/w khaki, but it still seems too green for my liking.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-ISABE...=369864560880764996&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## ds1510

Mulberry_Love said:
			
		

> I'm so happy I got the dickers in Camel.
> 
> I'm not a conaisseur but I think Gris comes close to what Miranda has.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> On this blog there are some pictures of the gris:
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/
> 
> I also have found some pictures of the a/w khaki, but it still seems too green for my liking.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-ISABEL-MARANT-Dicker-Boots-Sz-36-KHAKI-Suede-FALL-2012-13-COLLECTION-/190697566781?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D369864560880764996%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26



Thanks for the links! &#128522;

You know ... What puzzles me is the insanely expensive start/but it now prices that the Dickers go for on eBay, especially when they're selling in season colours and the shoes have not sold out on the online stores?!


----------



## protein_

Mulberry_Love said:


> As promised, here are some pics of the a/w Camel Dicker Boots.
> I took the pictures with natural lighting (it was cloudy outside and no flash was used). I expected the colour to be more mustardy, but I'm pleasantly surprised.



gosh, that camel is such a beautiful colour!!!
I thought they would be more yellow like last season as well, but those just look perfect!  Moderately regretting ordering black now...!


----------



## Julide

Mulberry_Love said:


> As promised, here are some pics of the a/w Camel Dicker Boots.
> I took the pictures with natural lighting (it was cloudy outside and no flash was used). I expected the colour to be more mustardy, but I'm pleasantly surprised.



Thank you for sharing!! I wonder if these are less yellow than springs camel or the same?



ds1510 said:


> The boots look great! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Are you glad you swapped the black ones for camel? So torn between which colour to get!
> 
> I actually want a pair that's similar to the colour miranda Kerr has ... Which colour from this season would you say is the closest match ?



I think these are spring/summer taupe as they are a more mushroomy (is that a word?) brown...


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hi all, haven't posted in a while (trying to be good!!!) but I have been eyeing the Dickers. Trying to go back through the thread but didn't get a really definitive answer. I am normally a size 8. Should I get a FR39? TIA!!


----------



## Flyboy2

Advo said:


> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> I'm so conflicted between camel and khaki,



Those are really sharp, to be honest I was having a problem looking at the boots or your beautiful delft houses. But your going to look great in them.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Flyboy2 said:


> Those are really sharp, to be honest I was having a problem looking at the boots or your beautiful delft houses. But your going to look great in them.


 
Thank you Flyboy2!

My mum is a flightattendant for KLM. So I get spoiled sometimes


----------



## fduff

Is anyone here based in the USA and purchased the boots from Matches? They're not DDP, so I'm curious how much DHL would charge for the customs... Thanks!


----------



## Advo

Mulberry_Love said:


> I'm so happy I got the dickers in Camel.
> 
> I'm not a conaisseur but I think Gris comes close to what Miranda has.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> On this blog there are some pictures of the gris:
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/
> 
> I also have found some pictures of the a/w khaki, but it still seems too green for my liking.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-ISABE...=369864560880764996&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&



I am completely confused... those khakis look nothing like the ones on Matches Fashion, yet they are from the same season right?


----------



## runningbird

Advo said:
			
		

> I am completely confused... those khakis look nothing like the ones on Matches Fashion, yet they are from the same season right?



I think those Dickers on eBay are from the very last season. I have them and they're greenish. The seller labeled them wrong. There's a lot of inconsistencies on eBay.


----------



## oatmella

Those khaki Dickers on ebay aren't from this season - I just got a khaki pair from Matches, and they look just like the photos on Matches.  They are not green at all imo.


----------



## juneping

Mulberry_Love said:


> Here are some pictures of the Gris dicker boots (blog: About A Girl)
> 
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/



wow...the color look so diff from the online site showed...very dark with green undertone...


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


> wow...the color look so diff from the online site showed...very dark with green undertone...
> 
> about-a-girl.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/isabel-marant-boots-dickers-automne-hiver-2012-2013.jpg



Arg!!These colours are so hard unless you see them IRL!!


----------



## Jira

Last weekend, I went to 4 stores that supposedly carry the Dicker boots and they were all sold out! I want to try them on IRL so badly! 2 stores told me to check back in August. 



Mulberry_Love said:


> As promised, here are some pics of the a/w Camel Dicker Boots.
> I took the pictures with natural lighting (it was cloudy outside and no flash was used). I expected the colour to be more mustardy, but I'm pleasantly surprised.



Love these!


----------



## jaemin

oatmella said:


> Those khaki Dickers on ebay aren't from this season - I just got a khaki pair from Matches, and they look just like the photos on Matches.  They are not green at all imo.


Pictures please! Mine is still enroute!!


----------



## Advo

runningbird said:


> I think those Dickers on eBay are from the very last season. I have them and they're greenish. The seller labeled them wrong. There's a lot of inconsistencies on eBay.



Ahh yes, that makes much more sense.



oatmella said:


> Those khaki Dickers on ebay aren't from this season - I just got a khaki pair from Matches, and they look just like the photos on Matches.  They are not green at all imo.



Hope to see pictures soon


----------



## Mulberry_Love

oatmella said:


> Those khaki Dickers on ebay aren't from this season - I just got a khaki pair from Matches, and they look just like the photos on Matches.  They are not green at all imo.



Hi Oatmella!

Could you post some pics?? 
I really am curious about the khaki colour of this season


----------



## raradarling

Hi Ladies -

Can anyone tell me about the sizing of the IM Dana/Bardu boots? Do these run true to size? I have read different information about them ranging from taking your true size to going up 2 sizes! I am a US8 and took FR39 in the Manly's. I see them on eBay from time to time but am unsure of my size and these are my *holy grail* shoes!!

any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## regeens

Khaki Dickers from Matches.





















For those familiar with Balenciaga's Militaire, here is the khaki & Militaire side by side.


----------



## oatmella

I guess it's the lighting - but my khaki Dickers from Matches look quite a bit lighter!  They pretty much look exactly the same as Matches' photos.


----------



## runningbird

regeens said:
			
		

> Khaki Dickers from Matches.
> 
> For those familiar with Balenciaga's Militaire, here is the khaki & Militaire side by side.



Wow, if you hadn't said they were Khaki I would've guessed for sure those were the Gris color. 

Either way they are lovely.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

oatmella said:


> I guess it's the lighting - but my khaki Dickers from Matches look quite a bit lighter!  They pretty much look exactly the same as Matches' photos.



Thanks oatmella and regeens!

Is there any hint of green in the colour? It's hard to see from the pictures. It looks more neutral with a hint of brown and grey. But that can depend on how it appears on my screen.

Love both pictures though!!


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:


> wow...the color look so diff from the online site showed...very dark with green undertone...
> 
> about-a-girl.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/isabel-marant-boots-dickers-automne-hiver-2012-2013.jpg



In this picture if you notice the box looks sort of light blue but the IM box is white. So I'm guessing the colors of the photo are just off a little whether it was the shadow of the camera or the lighting, I don't know.


----------



## regeens

Ok, let's try this again. Using DSLR (instead of iphone camera), natural sunlight, no adjustments in the camera color. Here's the *khaki*. Hope these help someone who can't decide on which color to get.


























Other photos in the IM clothes thread (including under direct sunlight). 

Sizing: I am a US TTS 7, 37.5 in Chanel flats, most CLs and Atwoods. 37 in most YSLs. I took the Dicker boots in a 38 and it fits perfectly with slight room if I want to wear it with socks. Very comfortable. Thank you for all the sizing advice I got here.


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> In this picture if you notice the box looks sort of light blue but the IM box is white. So I'm guessing the colors of the photo are just off a little whether it was the shadow of the camera or the lighting, I don't know.



the photos are pretty true to life if you ask me. i just got mine from LVR, on the box it says gris...and the color is exactly the same as this blogger's photos....
they look NOTHING like gris from any of the online stores stock photo at all....


----------



## regeens

^*junepig*, do they look like khaki?


----------



## juneping

oops..wrong thread. sorry


----------



## juneping

regeens said:


> ^*junepig*, do they look like khaki?



that's a tough question...
from the IM boots thread....gris looks like a darker version of kahai...but without that warm color tone...OMG so diff from the stock photos...


----------



## jamandhoney

*sighs* I am really finding it difficult to decide between colour and size! Camel or Khaki, 37 or 38! I know suede gives after a few wears so maybe I should stick to my usual size which is a 37. Which one out of these two do you think is a versatile colour that will probably go well with most other colours?


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:


> the photos are pretty true to life if you ask me. i just got mine from LVR, on the box it says gris...and the color is exactly the same as this blogger's photos....
> they look NOTHING like gris from any of the online stores stock photo at all....



Ohhh that's really good to know!  Thanks for pointing that out. Haven't seen this color in person yet!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jamandhoney said:


> *sighs* I am really finding it difficult to decide between colour and size! Camel or Khaki, 37 or 38! I know suede gives after a few wears so maybe I should stick to my usual size which is a 37. Which one out of these two do you think is a versatile colour that will probably go well with most other colours?



Hi Jamandhoney,

I'm really happy with Camel.
But I like Khaki as well.
I think you can best describe camel as a neutral with a slight hint of yellow/chestnut. 
And khaki with a slight hint of green/grey.
They both will darken with wear I guess.

For size I'm a us 7,5. 37 was way to snug so i got 38 instead. If you have a small to medium width I would go for a 37.

Good luck deciding!!


----------



## jamandhoney

Thanks *Mulberry_Love*. At the moment I am leaning towards the Khaki but I also like the Camel. lol...Hopefully I can make up my mind soon! Didn't think choosing a colour could be this hard!


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> Ohhh that's really good to know!  Thanks for pointing that out. Haven't seen this color in person yet!



it's so hard to capture the true color of gris...this is the best one i took...


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:
			
		

> it's so hard to capture the true color of gris...this is the best one i took...



It's really pretty Juneping! Hope u r keeping!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> It's really pretty Juneping! Hope u r keeping!



jelly - yes i am keeping them....i avoid returning / exchanging on int'l shopping...a lot of hassel. i was surprised but the color has a lot of potential...did you get one from LVR??


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:


> it's so hard to capture the true color of gris...this is the best one i took...



I'm loving the color!! Looks great, and I'm so happy you're keeping them. You always style all IM pieces amazingly!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:
			
		

> jelly - yes i am keeping them....i avoid returning / exchanging on int'l shopping...a lot of hassel. i was surprised but the color has a lot of potential...did you get one from LVR??



Yay can't wait to c ur pairings with those beauties. No dickers for me this season. Eyeing on the Jacobs!


----------



## ds1510

juneping said:
			
		

> it's so hard to capture the true color of gris...this is the best one i took...



Gorgeous!!! So torn between gris and khaki! Do you think the 'grey' pair on youheshe is the Gris colour?

http://int.youheshe.com/she/all-sty...uskinds+stoevlet-(0312ima-dicker_grå_36).aspx


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm loving the color!! Looks great, and I'm so happy you're keeping them. You always style all IM pieces amazingly!



oh you're so sweet...thanks!!



jellylicious said:


> Yay can't wait to c ur pairings with those beauties. No dickers for me this season. Eyeing on the Jacobs!



wow jacobs, they are such statement pieces...i love the fact that marant use the same form and change the design every season. can't wait to see your mod pix..



ds1510 said:


> Gorgeous!!! So torn between gris and khaki! Do you think the 'grey' pair on youheshe is the Gris colour?
> 
> http://int.youheshe.com/she/all-styles//products/dicker+ruskinds+stoevlet-(0312ima-dicker_grå_36).aspx



i think that's gris...but IRL the color is not that light, warm...but nonetheless it's a great neutral color.  i think it's f/w collection..the color will really blend well with cool tone clothing..


----------



## regeens

It's such a great neutral color *juneping*. Congrats on your purchase.



juneping said:


> it's so hard to capture the true color of gris...this is the best one i took...


----------



## jamandhoney

*juneping* - I must be blind but I can't seem to find the dickers on LVR website


----------



## juneping

regeens said:


> It's such a great neutral color *juneping*. Congrats on your purchase.



thanks!!



jamandhoney said:


> *juneping* - I must be blind but I can't seem to find the dickers on LVR website


you aren't blind...they were sold out weeks ago. i think they're sold out in less than 24 hours after listed on the website....


----------



## jamandhoney

ahhh...I wish I could see these colours in real life.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

juneping said:


> it's so hard to capture the true color of gris...this is the best one i took...



Such a cool colour! Very pretty


----------



## rhinabi

Has anyone in the US ordered the dickers from Matches? I would like to know how much I will have to pay extra in fees. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azusa

does anyone know when the leather dickers will hit the stores? I have a pair of the suede camel and been wearing it to death since i got them in feb, its winter here and its raining all the time so i would like a pair of leather as well...

matches have the black suede at the moment which i also love, but i don't want to get the suede again until i see more photos of the leather.... i am buying from overseas so don't really want return/exchange if i can help it...


----------



## Eilene

Since reading this thread I have decided to order the Dicker boots. I received the Black ones last week & fell in love with them. The are so comfy!!! So...of course I bought the Camel and the Gris & thought that is all I need color wise. I LOVE them all!! 
Now I'm thinking of getting the Khaki also. Am I wrong for having 4 pairs of these wonderful boots?


----------



## appleringo

Azusa said:


> does anyone know when the leather dickers will hit the stores? I have a pair of the suede camel and been wearing it to death since i got them in feb, its winter here and its raining all the time so i would like a pair of leather as well...
> 
> matches have the black suede at the moment which i also love, but i don't want to get the suede again until i see more photos of the leather.... i am buying from overseas so don't really want return/exchange if i can help it...



Hi, the leather Dickers are available at the IM Soho store.  They arrived a little while ago (Black, Bronze, Cognac) and are US $630.  My suede ones need a little break so I ordered the black leather and should arrive tomorrow. 

I see that you're located in Australia - I'm not sure if they shipped internationally but you may want to give them a try!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Eilene said:


> Since reading this thread I have decided to order the Dicker boots. I received the Black ones last week & fell in love with them. The are so comfy!!! So...of course I bought the Camel and the Gris & thought that is all I need color wise. I LOVE them all!!
> Now I'm thinking of getting the Khaki also. Am I wrong for having 4 pairs of these wonderful boots?


 
No way!! If you love something go for it! Otherwise you will regret it


----------



## regeens

Eilene said:


> Since reading this thread I have decided to order the Dicker boots. I received the Black ones last week & fell in love with them. The are so comfy!!! So...of course I bought the Camel and the Gris & thought that is all I need color wise. I LOVE them all!!
> Now I'm thinking of getting the Khaki also. Am I wrong for having 4 pairs of these wonderful boots?



*Eilene*, it is wrong only if you don't post them here so we can drool! Also, if you have all the colors, you can post a group shot which might help someone decide what color to get. The Dickers will look so good with your Bal jackets!


----------



## ds1510

Oooh yes would love to see all your different shades of Dickers together!! Such a lucky girl! 

My khakis arrived this morning and yes, they are so incredibly comfy! Am feeling extra pleased with getting them from Matches with the free international shipping and funnily enough only paying 271 pounds when the shoes and box were marked as 325 pounds! Originally had my eye on the gris but couldn't pass up on a aud$150 saving but having to sacrifice on colour ... But the khaki still looks great!!


----------



## Eilene

Mulberry_Love said:


> No way!! If you love something go for it! Otherwise you will regret it



Thanks! I feel better!



regeens said:


> *Eilene*, it is wrong only if you don't post them here so we can drool! Also, if you have all the colors, you can post a group shot which might help someone decide what color to get. The Dickers will look so good with your Bal jackets!



I'll post a pic when I get all my colors. I sent the camel back as the right one squeaked. I'm getting another pair. I haven't gotten my Khaki yet.
I can't wear my jackets yet...but as soon as it gets a little cooler I'll wear them together. They will look fabulous together!!!



ds1510 said:


> Oooh yes would love to see all your different shades of Dickers together!! Such a lucky girl!
> 
> My khakis arrived this morning and yes, they are so incredibly comfy! Am feeling extra pleased with getting them from Matches with the free international shipping and funnily enough only paying 271 pounds when the shoes and box were marked as 325 pounds! Originally had my eye on the gris but couldn't pass up on a aud$150 saving but having to sacrifice on colour ... But the khaki still looks great!!



I promise I will!! 
Are you going to post a mod pic of your Khaki? Great savings BTW!


----------



## jaemin

Got the khaki dicker boots last night, yay! Size is definitely smaller than last year's one. I'm size 5 and this season's 36 fits so much better. The color is the same as posted on Matches, so I'm really glad it's not overly green!


----------



## oatmella

jaemin said:


> Got the khaki dicker boots last night, yay! Size is definitely smaller than last year's one. I'm size 5 and this season's 36 fits so much better. The color is the same as posted on Matches, so I'm really glad it's not overly green!



Glad that they fit .  I agree - khaki is not overly green and I really like the color!
I find my 37's from this year fit the same as my pair from last fall, but glad that the sizing worked out for you!


----------



## juneping

jaemin said:


> Got the khaki dicker boots last night, yay! Size is definitely smaller than last year's one. I'm size 5 and this season's 36 fits so much better. The color is the same as posted on Matches, so I'm really glad it's not overly green!





oatmella said:


> Glad that they fit .  I agree - khaki is not overly green and I really like the color!
> I find my 37's from this year fit the same as my pair from last fall, but glad that the sizing worked out for you!



actually sizing is a littler smaller than last season.
i could put a thin insole in the older dicker boots when they were new but not this season's. but the difference is not really affecting anything.
i also want to emphasis that the shoe box is so much better than before...i love the box...hahaha


----------



## Brigitte031

jaemin said:
			
		

> Got the khaki dicker boots last night, yay! Size is definitely smaller than last year's one. I'm size 5 and this season's 36 fits so much better. The color is the same as posted on Matches, so I'm really glad it's not overly green!



Oooh really? I am also a size 5 and the sliding of my foot inside my boots from last year caused a lot of distress to my Dickers. This is definitely reassuring and now has me considering a new pair this year!!!


----------



## willwork4bags

Just got my shipment information from LaGarconne!! Not sure when I'll be getting them, but I'm super excited about this news that I just had to share it. I hope the sizing works out for me though as I went w/ the 36 this time around. F/W 12 in size 37 required me to wear socks and insoles. If these don't fit right and they're sold out of the 37s, I'm screwed... Wish me luck!!


----------



## regeens

^Good luck!!!! I'm a US TTS 37 and the 38 Dickers fit just fine. I suspect i could've gone 37 on them but I like my boots to have a bit of room


----------



## am2022

Leather dicker alert ladies !! At mrs H !!!
Shopmrsh.com
Go get them ladies!!!


----------



## jaemin

Brigitte031 said:


> Oooh really? I am also a size 5 and the sliding of my foot inside my boots from last year caused a lot of distress to my Dickers. This is definitely reassuring and now has me considering a new pair this year!!!


i hear you! the same thing happened to my last year's dicker boots. the sole peeled off and i had to go to the cobbler to get it glued back. he also glued the removable insole i was using to the original sole. i forgot to tell him i only need the original sole to be glued back. you can't see the 'isabel marant' tag/print anymore, but it works so i don't really mind.


----------



## Brigitte031

jaemin said:
			
		

> i hear you! the same thing happened to my last year's dicker boots. the sole peeled off and i had to go to the cobbler to get it glued back. he also glued the removable insole i was using to the original sole. i forgot to tell him i only need the original sole to be glued back. you can't see the 'isabel marant' tag/print anymore, but it works so i don't really mind.



Oh yeah same here! With the exception I haven't taken mine to a cobbler yet!  I should actually do that really soon, as I miss wearing my Dickers as much as I used to, which was all the time, lol.


----------



## Eilene

Photos of my Noir and Gris Dickers...


























I have to say that I LOVE these boots! They are extremely versatile, comfortable & gorgeous to boot!! I ordered the Camel and the Khaki & am getting them tomorrow. More mod pics when I get them.
Now I think I want a pair of the Leather ones. Black or Bronze????? 

All of my leather ankle boots are from years ago with a pointy toe. I still wear them...but I need some new ones that are more toe friendly!


----------



## jennytalula

mytheresa now ships out the preordered Dickers. They get Khaki and Black. I wasn't sure if Khaki or Gris was more like Taupe, but now I am settling for the Khaki.
I am sure these will go up on the website soon, but will likely sell out quickly!


----------



## puppynapper

willwork4bags said:
			
		

> Just got my shipment information from LaGarconne!! Not sure when I'll be getting them, but I'm super excited about this news that I just had to share it. I hope the sizing works out for me though as I went w/ the 36 this time around. F/W 12 in size 37 required me to wear socks and insoles. If these don't fit right and they're sold out of the 37s, I'm screwed... Wish me luck!!



Hmm...I have not received any shipment notification from La Garconne.  I ordered mine on 6/23 and I saw from your posts that you ordered yours on 6/27.  I hope that doesn't mean something is wrong with my order...  This is my first time to preorder these.  Their customer service isn't picking up.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jennytalula said:


> mytheresa now ships out the preordered Dickers. They get Khaki and Black. I wasn't sure if Khaki or Gris was more like Taupe, but now I am settling for the Khaki.
> I am sure these will go up on the website soon, but will likely sell out quickly!



You look terrific!!

I love the gris! 
If you don't mind me asking: would you take a side by side picture of the khaki and the camel? I have camel, but maybe I want khaki as well


----------



## oh_my_bag

New to this thread!
I was debating on wether getting this booties since last winter. When they first came out I didn't really like them but slowly they've been growing on me,specially after seeing how versatile and timeless they are. I shop a lot at Isabel Marant and a few weeks ago I was at my local store (I'm lucky to have a IM store in my city) and I asked my SA about them and he said there was a waiting list so I put my name on it, until last week I got news they arrived) the color that got my attention was definitely gris, I love black as well but all my shoes are black so I was really looking for something else. Gris is such a lovely color ,I am so happy with my purchase!!!


----------



## regeens

*Eileen*, you looking amazing. Congrats on your 4 pairs!!!! For sure, get the leather too to complete your collection. I'm looking for the black one but if you're after the cognac, go to shopmrsh.com.



Eilene said:


> I have to say that I LOVE these boots! They are extremely versatile, comfortable & gorgeous to boot!! I ordered the Camel and the Khaki & am getting them tomorrow. More mod pics when I get them.
> Now I think I want a pair of the Leather ones. Black or Bronze?????
> 
> All of my leather ankle boots are from years ago with a pointy toe. I still wear them...but I need some new ones that are more toe friendly!


----------



## Purse Problem

Sorry, trying to figure out quoting!


----------



## Purse Problem

Originally Posted by [B said:
			
		

> willwork4bags[/B]                                           Just got my shipment information from LaGarconne!! Not sure when  I'll be getting them, but I'm super excited about this news that I just  had to share it. I hope the sizing works out for me though as I went w/  the 36 this time around. F/W 12 in size 37 required me to wear socks  and insoles. If these don't fit right and they're sold out of the 37s,  I'm screwed... Wish me luck!!
> 
> Hmm...I have not received any shipment notification from  La Garconne.  I ordered mine on 6/23 and I saw from your posts that you  ordered yours on 6/27.  I hope that doesn't mean something is wrong  with my order...  This is my first time to preorder these.  Their  customer service isn't picking up.


 

I just ordered my gris pair from La Garconne Tuesday and got my shipment an tracking number today, with a 7/13 delivery date. I hope you can get a response from customer service. This is my first pair and I'm a bit worried about fit, but am so excited to finally have an order on the way.


----------



## Eilene

regeens said:


> *Eileen*, you looking amazing. Congrats on your 4 pairs!!!! For sure, get the leather too to complete your collection. I'm looking for the black one but if you're after the cognac, go to shopmrsh.com.



Thanks regreens!!! I am trying to decide if I want the Black or the Bronze. Choices...choices...


----------



## HiromiT

Wow, congrats on your fast-growing collection of Dickers! I hope you get the leather ones too and please post mod pics for us. 



Eilene said:


> Photos of my Noir and Gris Dickers...
> 
> I have to say that I LOVE these boots! They are extremely versatile, comfortable & gorgeous to boot!! I ordered the Camel and the Khaki & am getting them tomorrow. More mod pics when I get them.
> Now I think I want a pair of the Leather ones. Black or Bronze?????
> 
> All of my leather ankle boots are from years ago with a pointy toe. I still wear them...but I need some new ones that are more toe friendly!


----------



## HiromiT

Yay, so excited for you! Gris is such a versatile color. Post pics pls!



oh_my_bag said:


> New to this thread!
> I was debating on wether getting this booties since last winter. When they first came out I didn't really like them but slowly they've been growing on me,specially after seeing how versatile and timeless they are. I shop a lot at Isabel Marant and a few weeks ago I was at my local store (I'm lucky to have a IM store in my city) and I asked my SA about them and he said there was a waiting list so I put my name on it, until last week I got news they arrived) the color that got my attention was definitely gris, I love black as well but all my shoes are black so I was really looking for something else. Gris is such a lovely color ,I am so happy with my purchase!!!


----------



## rhinabi

Eilene said:


> Photos of my Noir and Gris Dickers...
> 
> I have to say that I LOVE these boots! They are extremely versatile, comfortable & gorgeous to boot!! I ordered the Camel and the Khaki & am getting them tomorrow. More mod pics when I get them.
> Now I think I want a pair of the Leather ones. Black or Bronze?????
> 
> All of my leather ankle boots are from years ago with a pointy toe. I still wear them...but I need some new ones that are more toe friendly!



PLEASE post pictures when the camel and khaki come in. I would love to compare the boots next to each other. They look great on you by the way!


----------



## Eilene

HiromiT said:


> Wow, congrats on your fast-growing collection of Dickers! I hope you get the leather ones too and please post mod pics for us.



Thanks...but it's too fast growing!!!!



rhinabi said:


> PLEASE post pictures when the camel and khaki come in. I would love to compare the boots next to each other. They look great on you by the way!



I sure will! Thank you so much!


----------



## chloegal

Eilene- Your collection is amazing!!  I just ordered the Dickers in Gris from La Garconne and am awaiting their arrival. Thanks for posting the mod pics. I can live vicariously through you until they arrive.


----------



## Eilene

chloegal said:


> Eilene- Your collection is amazing!!  I just ordered the Dickers in Gris from La Garconne and am awaiting their arrival. Thanks for posting the mod pics. I can live vicariously through you until they arrive.



You will love them! The color is awesome!! I hope you get them soon!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Pictures of my Gris Dickers 






As you see the color varies with different light.


----------



## jennytalula

Those look amazing! Dammit, now I am thinking I won't be happy with the Khaki ones... Boohoo! It is so hard to capture the Khaki color though. I thought those were more like Taupe, but now the Gris looks more like it. ?

This is the pic mytheresa sent me btw


----------



## oatmella

jennytalula said:


> Those look amazing! Dammit, now I am thinking I won't be happy with the Khaki ones... Boohoo! It is so hard to capture the Khaki color though. I thought those were more like Taupe, but now the Gris looks more like it. ?
> 
> This is the pic mytheresa sent me btw



I hope you will be happy with the khaki Dickers - I have them and love the color.  Gris doesn't look like the old taupe to me (not sure which taupe you have in mind though, lol).  Gris kind of looks like my chocolate Dickers from last year - just with more grey in it.


----------



## Porter

*Jennytalula*: I just received the khaki Dickers in the mail yesterday and they are a brownish taupe.  The Gris from this season looks like Spring's taupe to me which is a darker grayish-brown.  I took pictures of the khaki from this season compared to last season's greenish khaki and will try to post them when I get home.


----------



## Julide

puppynapper said:


> Hmm...I have not received any shipment notification from La Garconne.  I ordered mine on 6/23 and I saw from your posts that you ordered yours on 6/27.  I hope that doesn't mean something is wrong with my order...  This is my first time to preorder these.  Their customer service isn't picking up.



Me too.I preordered my Dickers from La Garconne on June 23 too and I have not recieved a shipment notification. I just read someone ordered hers a couple of days ago and already it is on the way! I am traveling so I hope I will have time to call soon. A bit disappointed with La Garconne at the moment. What was the point of the preorder? Has anyone who preordered recieved their dickers yet?


----------



## jennytalula

Oatmella and Porter, thanks so much for chiming in! I am not that familiar with the different season colors, so I can't wait for the comparison pics... My khaki boots may arrive tomorrow, super excited and curious!


----------



## Balchlfen

A bit of sizing feedback on the Dickers...I am a UK 4 and IT 37 and the Dickers FR 37 are perfect on me. 

HTH


----------



## dorcast

Porter said:


> *Jennytalula*: I just received the khaki Dickers in the mail yesterday and they are a brownish taupe.  The Gris from this season looks like Spring's taupe to me which is a darker grayish-brown.  I took pictures of the khaki from this season compared to last season's greenish khaki and will try to post them when I get home.



I thin you are right about the Gris. I just got a pair of the Taupe from the past season. I love the color, and from the photos, it looks like this season's Gris is very similar.


----------



## Eilene

I'm definitely keeping the Gris. Love them! I need to decide between the Khaki & the Camel. I'm leaning toward the Camel though as the suede on these are amazing. I hate making decisions......






Khaki, Gris, Camel


----------



## jamandhoney

Arghh...They are all amazing! Tough decisions *Eilene*! The suede on the camel does look different to the gris and khaki. Can you keep all three?


----------



## rollergirl

Eilene said:


> I'm definitely keeping the Gris. Love them! I need to decide between the Khaki & the Camel. I'm leaning toward the Camel though as the suede on these are amazing. I hate making decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki, Gris, Camel




Are we voting here??? I always say keep everything, BUT if I HAD to let one go it would be khaki.  Love the camel and the gris more.  Great haul, Eilene!


----------



## Eilene

jamandhoney said:


> Arghh...They are all amazing! Tough decisions *Eilene*! The suede on the camel does look different to the gris and khaki. Can you keep all three?



You are bad. 
I could...but I really need the money to put it towards the Chloe Studded ankle boots!!! 



rollergirl said:


> Are we voting here??? I always say keep everything, BUT if I HAD to let one go it would be khaki.  Love the camel and the gris more.  Great haul, Eilene!



Sure...why not!! I agree! Personally I love the color of the camel. It goes with the highlights in my hair.


----------



## willwork4bags

*Puppynapper* (cute handle!) and *Julide* - I suggest sending an email to customer service with your order number and date placed. I've emailed them in the past (for a return and some questions) and they were pretty responsive. I find it interesting that both of your orders were placed on the same date and you don't have shipping info yet. Good luck, and let us know when you get them!!

*Eilene* - that's so cool that you got so many pairs. I ordered 2 pairs but I can only keep 1 sadly. I already have another pair that's not a heavy part of my current shoe rotation so I can't justify having so many pairs. Now purses on the other hand...I'm a complete hoarder. Anyway, congrats on your lovely goodies. Which one will you be sending back?


----------



## Eilene

willwork4bags said:


> *Puppynapper* (cute handle!) and *Julide* - I suggest sending an email to customer service with your order number and date placed. I've emailed them in the past (for a return and some questions) and they were pretty responsive. I find it interesting that both of your orders were placed on the same date and you don't have shipping info yet. Good luck, and let us know when you get them!!
> 
> *Eilene* - that's so cool that you got so many pairs. I ordered 2 pairs but I can only keep 1 sadly. I already have another pair that's not a heavy part of my current shoe rotation so I can't justify having so many pairs. Now purses on the other hand...I'm a complete hoarder. Anyway, congrats on your lovely goodies. Which one will you be sending back?



I already have the black ones. If I were smart I would just keep the black & the Gris as I love both of those and totally different shades. I'm leaning towards the Camel.
What is your opinion of the Khaki vs. the camel?


----------



## klow-chloe'

jennytalula said:


> Those look amazing! Dammit, now I am thinking I won't be happy with the Khaki ones... Boohoo! It is so hard to capture the Khaki color though. I thought those were more like Taupe, but now the Gris looks more like it. ?
> 
> This is the pic mytheresa sent me btw


 
Do you mind tell me how much the Dickers at mytheresa.   I 'm try to work out if the price is better than Matches.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Porter

Here's a comparison of the the past season and new season's khaki for anyone interested!  The spring khaki is more of a grayish green and this season's khaki is a brownish taupe/light tan.  Also, in terms of sizing, I think lengthwise, they're the same, but the toe box from last season is slightly wider.  Hope that helps anyone who's considering purchasing the new khakis.


----------



## Julide

Eilene said:


> I'm definitely keeping the Gris. Love them! I need to decide between the Khaki & the Camel. I'm leaning toward the Camel though as the suede on these are amazing. I hate making decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki, Gris, Camel



The are all beautiful!!I can't help with a choice.I would keep them all!!I wonder if this years' camel is less yellow than the previous seasons?



willwork4bags said:


> *Puppynapper* (cute handle!) and *Julide* - I suggest sending an email to customer service with your order number and date placed. I've emailed them in the past (for a return and some questions) and they were pretty responsive. I find it interesting that both of your orders were placed on the same date and you don't have shipping info yet. Good luck, and let us know when you get them!!
> 
> *Eilene* - that's so cool that you got so many pairs. I ordered 2 pairs but I can only keep 1 sadly. I already have another pair that's not a heavy part of my current shoe rotation so I can't justify having so many pairs. Now purses on the other hand...I'm a complete hoarder. Anyway, congrats on your lovely goodies. Which one will you be sending back?



Thank you for the advice *WillWork4Bags*Will let you know what they say!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Porter said:


> Here's a comparison of the the past season and new season's khaki for anyone interested! The spring khaki is more of a grayish green and this season's khaki is a brownish taupe/light tan. Also, in terms of sizing, I think lengthwise, they're the same, but the toe box from last season is slightly wider. Hope that helps anyone who's considering purchasing the new khakis.


 
Bizar how different the colour is!

I like this season's khaki way more. From the picture it almost seems that it is similar to miel? Love it!!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Eilene said:


> I'm definitely keeping the Gris. Love them! I need to decide between the Khaki & the Camel. I'm leaning toward the Camel though as the suede on these are amazing. I hate making decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki, Gris, Camel


 
Thanks for posting Eilene!
They are all soo great. I would keep them all 
But I must agree with you that the suede on the camel is fantastic.

Question: I mostly wear black, darkblue, creme and grey coloured clothing. Can I wear my camel boots with these colours? Or do I also have to get gris or khaki? I'm not a matchy matchy kind of girl but I don't like it to be to contrasting as well. If that makes any sense!


----------



## Brigitte031

Mulberry_Love said:


> Thanks for posting Eilene!
> They are all soo great. I would keep them all
> But I must agree with you that the suede on the camel is fantastic.
> 
> Question: I mostly wear black, darkblue, creme and grey coloured clothing. Can I wear my camel boots with these colours? Or do I also have to get gris or khaki? I'm not a matchy matchy kind of girl but I don't like it to be to contrasting as well. If that makes any sense!



We wear the same colors! I've been wondering the same thing. I'm gravitating towards Gris because it's darker yet somehow I suspect camel will go very well with the colors we wear. But if anyone has any input I'd love it as well. 

My tops are usually heather grey or navy blue, my pants black. Sometimes I wear creme colored sweaters or my grey peacoat. 

I guess typing it out like that I feel like the camel might go better somehow because the gris is too brown? Ahh idk, it's such a hard decision!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Eilene said:


> I'm definitely keeping the Gris. Love them! I need to decide between the Khaki & the Camel. I'm leaning toward the Camel though as the suede on these are amazing. I hate making decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki, Gris, Camel




*swoon*  
That Gris is simply _the best_ colour!!! 

If you have to let one go I think it should be the Khaki


----------



## regeens

Love this family photo *eilene*. Thanks for sharing. If you're getting the cognac leather, maybe return the camel as I think the cognac is closest to that. But if you can keep all 3, please do. I'm hoping you'll keep the khaki as it'll be perfect with your Bal Khaki moto when you get it from the dry cleaners. Congrats!!!!



Eilene said:


> I'm definitely keeping the Gris. Love them! I need to decide between the Khaki & the Camel. I'm leaning toward the Camel though as the suede on these are amazing. I hate making decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki, Gris, Camel


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Brigitte031 said:


> We wear the same colors! I've been wondering the same thing. I'm gravitating towards Gris because it's darker yet somehow I suspect camel will go very well with the colors we wear. But if anyone has any input I'd love it as well.
> 
> My tops are usually heather grey or navy blue, my pants black. Sometimes I wear creme colored sweaters or my grey peacoat.
> 
> I guess typing it out like that I feel like the camel might go better somehow because the gris is too brown? Ahh idk, it's such a hard decision!



I know!


----------



## jennytalula

klow-chloe' said:
			
		

> Do you mind tell me how much the Dickers at mytheresa.   I 'm try to work out if the price is better than Matches.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It was 335&euro; plus shipping! 
I got them today and I really like them! Keepers for sure. Will post pics later


----------



## jennytalula

Porter said:
			
		

> Here's a comparison of the the past season and new season's khaki for anyone interested!  The spring khaki is more of a grayish green and this season's khaki is a brownish taupe/light tan.  Also, in terms of sizing, I think lengthwise, they're the same, but the toe box from last season is slightly wider.  Hope that helps anyone who's considering purchasing the new khakis.



Wow thanks so much for these! Really like the spring color... But the new one is nice as well! If I could choose, I'd probably prefer the greener version. But I'm happy with what I got! These boots are great in any color.


----------



## Porter

Mulberry_Love said:


> Bizar how different the colour is!
> 
> I like this season's khaki way more. From the picture it almost seems that it is similar to miel? Love it!!



Yes, I would say it is close to Miel but more muted and less yellow.  Gosh, it's just so difficult to fully capture the colors of the suede.  Plus, they change depending on the light.  Whose smart idea was it to give the different shades the same name?  So confusing!


----------



## Porter

jennytalula said:


> Wow thanks so much for these! Really like the spring color... But the new one is nice as well! If I could choose, I'd probably prefer the greener version. But I'm happy with what I got! These boots are great in any color.


The green version is unique and goes well with black but usually I have a pretty hard time matching it, which is why I picked up this season's khaki as well.  The new khaki is just so versatile!


----------



## Eilene

Porter said:


> Here's a comparison of the the past season and new season's khaki for anyone interested!  The spring khaki is more of a grayish green and this season's khaki is a brownish taupe/light tan.  Also, in terms of sizing, I think lengthwise, they're the same, but the toe box from last season is slightly wider.  Hope that helps anyone who's considering purchasing the new khakis.



Thanks for the pics! I'm confused. Does that mean the Khaki I got are the F/W 2012 season? I guess it doesn't really matter because I LOVE them all!!!



Julide said:


> The are all beautiful!!I can't help with a choice.I would keep them all!!I wonder if this years' camel is less yellow than the previous seasons?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice *WillWork4Bags*Will let you know what they say!



Thanks Julide! Well these are my first Dickers...but I think the Camel are so lush!



Mulberry_Love said:


> Thanks for posting Eilene!
> They are all soo great. I would keep them all
> But I must agree with you that the suede on the camel is fantastic.
> 
> Question: I mostly wear black, darkblue, creme and grey coloured clothing. Can I wear my camel boots with these colours? Or do I also have to get gris or khaki? I'm not a matchy matchy kind of girl but I don't like it to be to contrasting as well. If that makes any sense!



I think the Camel is a great neutral & would go well with your wardrobe colors. I know that some people said they are too yellow....but I think they are gorgeous!



Brigitte031 said:


> We wear the same colors! I've been wondering the same thing. I'm gravitating towards Gris because it's darker yet somehow I suspect camel will go very well with the colors we wear. But if anyone has any input I'd love it as well.
> 
> My tops are usually heather grey or navy blue, my pants black. Sometimes I wear creme colored sweaters or my grey peacoat.
> 
> I guess typing it out like that I feel like the camel might go better somehow because the gris is too brown? Ahh idk, it's such a hard decision!



The camel will go with sooo much...but the Gris are GORGEOUS also!



Straight-Laced said:


> *swoon*
> That Gris is simply _the best_ colour!!!
> 
> If you have to let one go I think it should be the Khaki



Thanks for your opinion! It is a tough one. 



regeens said:


> Love this family photo *eilene*. Thanks for sharing. If you're getting the cognac leather, maybe return the camel as I think the cognac is closest to that. But if you can keep all 3, please do. I'm hoping you'll keep the khaki as it'll be perfect with your Bal Khaki moto when you get it from the dry cleaners. Congrats!!!!



Thanks so much regreens! I'm not getting the Cognac leather. I might get black IF I do. I was thinking about that...how the Khaki would go with my Khaki jacket when I get it back! You are no help!! 
What to do ...what to do...


----------



## runningbird

Porter said:
			
		

> Here's a comparison of the the past season and new season's khaki for anyone interested!  The spring khaki is more of a grayish green and this season's khaki is a brownish taupe/light tan.  Also, in terms of sizing, I think lengthwise, they're the same, but the toe box from last season is slightly wider.  Hope that helps anyone who's considering purchasing the new khakis.



I'm so thrilled you took Khaki side by side shots! A few days ago I ordered the new khaki version & was hoping it was going to be more tan than green.  Only cuz I already have last seasons greenish ones. This is great. I can't wait till they ship out. WhooooHoooo! These boots really are the best ever. Unless you own a pair there's no real way of appreciating how perfect they are.


----------



## Eilene

runningbird said:


> I'm so thrilled you took Khaki side by side shots! A few days ago I ordered the new khaki version & was hoping it was going to be more tan than green.  Only cuz I already have last seasons greenish ones. This is great. I can't wait till they ship out. WhooooHoooo! These boots really are the best ever. Unless you own a pair there's no real way of appreciating how perfect they are.



I totally agree!!!!! 
Enjoy your new Khaki when you get them!


----------



## Porter

Eilene said:


> Thanks for the pics! I'm confused. Does that mean the Khaki I got are the F/W 2012 season? I guess it doesn't really matter because I LOVE them all!



Eilene, yes, the khakis you have are from F/W 2012 if you recently purchased them from the store.  I think only a few online stores carry leftover Spring khakis or sometimes EBay does too.  BTW, your Dicker collection is lovely!


----------



## Porter

runningbird said:


> I'm so thrilled you took Khaki side by side shots! A few days ago I ordered the new khaki version & was hoping it was going to be more tan than green.  Only cuz I already have last seasons greenish ones. This is great. I can't wait till they ship out. WhooooHoooo! These boots really are the best ever. Unless you own a pair there's no real way of appreciating how perfect they are.


Agreed! They really are something else and they're sooo comfortable!  I love the new khaki color.  It's a light tan/taupe which is much more versatile than the green.


----------



## ouiouixoxo

xxxxxxx


----------



## oatmella

They really are the perfect ankle boot!  I also love the new khaki color, and I am picky!  I have a pair of chocolate Dickers from last year that I've never worn because I just don't love the color.


----------



## rollergirl

Is anyone a fan of the Jenny boot?  I love and keep buying Dickers, but I find myself wanting to try these.  Any reviews, please?


----------



## jellybebe

rollergirl said:
			
		

> Is anyone a fan of the Jenny boot?  I love and keep buying Dickers, but I find myself wanting to try these.  Any reviews, please?



I have them in taupe and they're a nice casual boot. I prefer the look of the Dickers just a bit more but the Jenny's have a nice casual vibe since they're slouchy. I wear them a fair bit. They are a bit stiffer and flatter than the Dickers too so would probably benefit from an insole.


----------



## chloegal

rollergirl said:


> Is anyone a fan of the Jenny boot?  I love and keep buying Dickers, but I find myself wanting to try these.  Any reviews, please?



I was thinking the same thing. There doesn't seem to be too much attention paid to the Jenny boot. I love how they just look tough. I am really considering the all black ones. They have attitude!


----------



## regeens

Hi there! Thanks for posting this I just emailed Ruby & Talullah and they said the leather Dicker is £670. Is that right? Just wanted to make sure because it sounded a bit steep? TIA!



Lolas Angel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I would share with you that two Boutiques that I know of, here in the UK have received AW 11 Deliveries of the Dicker Boots  I have been patiently waiting as I did not know what size to buy, and today I tried a 39 and a 40, I am a 39.5. Needless to say, I bought the Size 39 in Black, and look most attractive at this moment as I write, sitting in my pyjamas, and thick men's socks wearing my Boots to gently stretch them !
> 
> Boutiques are Aime, Notting Hill, and Ruby and Tallulah , I think Saffron Walden


----------



## rollergirl

chloegal said:


> I was thinking the same thing. There doesn't seem to be too much attention paid to the Jenny boot. I love how they just look tough. I am really considering the all black ones. They have attitude!



BG had black leather Jenny's that really tempted me.  Still thinking about them. I did get a pair in suede, in a taupe color, so we will see.


----------



## Kaypa

rollergirl said:


> Is anyone a fan of the Jenny boot?  I love and keep buying Dickers, but I find myself wanting to try these.  Any reviews, please?



I have both the Dicker boots and the Jennys. I love them equally. However, very often I just like to wear flat boots. They are very comfortable and I wear them a few times a week. Definitely worth the price. Here's a pic of the taupes. I am now contemplating getting a pair of black ones...


----------



## rollergirl

Kaypa said:


> I have both the Dicker boots and the Jennys. I love them equally. However, very often I just like to wear flat boots. They are very comfortable and I wear them a few times a week. Definitely worth the price. Here's a pic of the taupes. I am now contemplating getting a pair of black ones...




Thanks for the pic!  I really love the look, and how comfy they seem.  I'm almost positive you truly need the black ones, too.


----------



## rollergirl

jellybebe said:


> I have them in taupe and they're a nice casual boot. I prefer the look of the Dickers just a bit more but the Jenny's have a nice casual vibe since they're slouchy. I wear them a fair bit. They are a bit stiffer and flatter than the Dickers too so would probably benefit from an insole.



I have a pair coming, so thanks for the advice.   Still love the Dickers totally!


----------



## Kaypa

rollergirl said:


> Thanks for the pic!  I really love the look, and how comfy they seem.  I'm almost positive you truly need the black ones, too.


LOL! You might be right.  I read that you ordered a pair. I really hope that you'll love them. They're great!


----------



## jellybebe

rollergirl said:
			
		

> I have a pair coming, so thanks for the advice.   Still love the Dickers totally!



Some pics of the Jenny's modeled in case you hadn't seen these:


----------



## jennytalula

Is that you? It's adorable! I really love the look!


----------



## am2022

Leather dicke alert in both bronze and
Black!!! I've waited so long for
The black
Leather!! This is as unusual
As a solar eclipse!!! Lagarconne
Ladies!!! Go get them!!!


----------



## Julierose

amacasa said:


> Leather dicke alert in both bronze and
> Black!!! I've waited so long for
> The black
> Leather!! This is as unusual
> As a solar eclipse!!! Lagarconne
> Ladies!!! Go get them!!!



Has anyone ever see the leather dickers in person??


----------



## Julierose

amacasa said:


> Leather dicke alert in both bronze and
> Black!!! I've waited so long for
> The black
> Leather!! This is as unusual
> As a solar eclipse!!! Lagarconne
> Ladies!!! Go get them!!!



OK I just ordered them in black leather!!!  I am so excited!
When do you think they will arrive???


----------



## aliwishesbear

Hi Ladies I need some help on Isabel Marant shoe sizing!  I'm looking at a pair of Rea sandals on ebay and I'm not sure what size I am.  Is the 36 or 37 equivalent of a US 6?  And do they run narrow?  Thanks!


----------



## puppynapper

My black dickers arrived yesterday!  Sizing seems to run small this season.  I have the taupes in 37 from a couple of seasons ago, and the black in 38 this season, and the 38 is almost the same as the 37, only slightly longer.


----------



## oh_my_bag

jennytalula said:


> Those look amazing! Dammit, now I am thinking I won't be happy with the Khaki ones... Boohoo! It is so hard to capture the Khaki color though. I thought those were more like Taupe, but now the Gris looks more like it. ?
> 
> This is the pic mytheresa sent me btw



I love the Khaki! I will totally keep an eye on it, for a secon pair maybe...


----------



## oh_my_bag

Eilene said:


> I'm definitely keeping the Gris. Love them! I need to decide between the Khaki & the Camel. I'm leaning toward the Camel though as the suede on these are amazing. I hate making decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki, Gris, Camel



Keep them all!!!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Lovely ladies! How about some pictures with your IM boots in action?


----------



## luvmy3girls

if I'm a US 9.5, would I take a 40 or 41 in the dickers? thanks


----------



## Porter

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> if I'm a US 9.5, would I take a 40 or 41 in the dickers? thanks



I would take the 40. I am a true 8.5 and I wear the 39 in Dickers.


----------



## dorcast

luvmy3girls said:


> if I'm a US 9.5, would I take a 40 or 41 in the dickers? thanks



I'm 9.5 and bought the 40


----------



## luvmy3girls

dorcast said:


> I'm 9.5 and bought the 40


 thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

Porter said:


> I would take the 40. I am a true 8.5 and I wear the 39 in Dickers.


 thanks


----------



## rollergirl

jellybebe said:


> Some pics of the Jenny's modeled in case you hadn't seen these:



What great pictures!  Incredibly gorgeous.  Thanks for posting.

My Jenny boots arrived today and I love them.  Very comfy and casual.


----------



## Eilene

rollergirl said:


> What great pictures!  Incredibly gorgeous.  Thanks for posting.
> 
> My Jenny boots arrived today and I love them.  Very comfy and casual.



Yea! Please post pics!


----------



## chloegal

I've been waiting all day for FedEx to deliver my Dickers! I'm not sure if they will fit and the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## bannYlein

Got mine in Camel! 
To me they look a bit "khaki-ly" - I imagined this colour to be more "sandy". 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chloegal

bannYlein- They're lovely. How's the fit? (Still waiting to try mine on...)


----------



## bannYlein

Thank you
I usually wear EU 36/37 and I ordered these dickers in 37.
I think they fit quite normally -  and I also put a thin extra sole (for dry feet ) without problems into the shoes


----------



## fduff

bannYlein said:


> Got mine in Camel!
> To me they look a bit "khaki-ly" - I imagined this colour to be more "sandy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Hi, do you think you could post photos of your Camel Dickers without flash?  I'm trying to gauge the real color.  Some SA's say the color's very similar to the Spring version, but some of the online photos show the fall Camel to be a little more "subtle" and not as yellow... Would you say they're a darker shade of Camel?  Thanks!


----------



## chloegal

After waiting all day for Fed Ex, the driver just drove by my house, didn't even stop and changed the status of my package to "Delivery Exception." Soooo angry after waiting all day for my Dickers!


----------



## Eilene

chloegal said:


> After waiting all day for Fed Ex, the driver just drove by my house, didn't even stop and changed the status of my package to "Delivery Exception." Soooo angry after waiting all day for my Dickers!



OMG...I feel so bad for you! I know what you must feel like...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chloegal

Eilene said:


> OMG...I feel so bad for you! I know what you must feel like...maybe tomorrow.



I called to turn him in! I'm not messing around with Isabel Marant boots!


----------



## Julierose

I got my Dickers in Gray, gonna post soon! What do you girls use to protect your suede boots. I use KIWI suede protector, works great!


----------



## beauxgoris

amacasa said:


> Leather dicke alert in both bronze and
> Black!!! I've waited so long for
> The black
> Leather!! This is as unusual
> As a solar eclipse!!! Lagarconne
> Ladies!!! Go get them!!!



Thank you so much for the alert! I've waited FOREVER for the leather dickers. I have the taupe suede - but this is the first season they've had the leather in the USA - so very exciting. I pre ordered mine as well. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Julide

fduff said:


> Hi, do you think you could post photos of your Camel Dickers without flash?  I'm trying to gauge the real color.  Some SA's say the color's very similar to the Spring version, but some of the online photos show the fall Camel to be a little more "subtle" and not as yellow... Would you say they're a darker shade of Camel?  Thanks!



I wonder this as well. The spring ones were too yellow for me.


----------



## Eilene

chloegal said:


> I called to turn him in! I'm not messing around with Isabel Marant boots!



You go girl!!!


----------



## jellybebe

jennytalula said:


> Is that you? It's adorable! I really love the look!



No, I wish I were gorgeous like her! Sorry, I should have credited these pics to the Metier blog (which has now closed down, sadly).


----------



## jellybebe

chloegal said:


> After waiting all day for Fed Ex, the driver just drove by my house, didn't even stop and changed the status of my package to "Delivery Exception." Soooo angry after waiting all day for my Dickers!



This is just unacceptable! I can't believe this happened to you, makes me angry too! I hope you get your Dickers tomorrow and you love them!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

fduff said:


> Hi, do you think you could post photos of your Camel Dickers without flash?  I'm trying to gauge the real color.  Some SA's say the color's very similar to the Spring version, but some of the online photos show the fall Camel to be a little more "subtle" and not as yellow... Would you say they're a darker shade of Camel?  Thanks!



On page 136 I posted pictures without flash!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Julide said:


> I wonder this as well. The spring ones were too yellow for me.



Hi Julide, just check page 136 for pics without flash.


----------



## bannYlein

fduff said:


> Hi, do you think you could post photos of your Camel Dickers without flash?  I'm trying to gauge the real color.  Some SA's say the color's very similar to the Spring version, but some of the online photos show the fall Camel to be a little more "subtle" and not as yellow... Would you say they're a darker shade of Camel?  Thanks!



Of course!
But Mulberry_Love posted some beautiful pics )
Here is a quick snapshot:


----------



## am2022

Ladies :  COGNAC DICKER IN LEATHER ALERT!
RUBY AND TALLULAH!
Boutique from the UK - they are awesome!!!


----------



## fduff

bannYlein said:


> Of course!
> But Mulberry_Love posted some beautiful pics )
> Here is a quick snapshot:
> s14.directupload.net/images/120719/zp5ey9js.jpg




THank you!


----------



## Julide

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hi Julide, just check page 136 for pics without flash.



Thank you* Mulberry_Love*!!


----------



## chloegal

jellybebe said:


> This is just unacceptable! I can't believe this happened to you, makes me angry too! I hope you get your Dickers tomorrow and you love them!


Still waiting. Their website says that they are at a FedEX destination facility, but I've called twice and was told that they are on the truck for delivery. The customer service rep told me that I should stay home because they needed a direct signature. I told him that they better be sure that the driver stops and actually rings my doorbell instead of doing a drive by and saying that I'm not home. 

After all this, these shoes better fit. Because the idea of having to exchange them and wait for another size is unbearable.


----------



## drati

jellybebe said:


> No, I wish I were gorgeous like her! Sorry, I should have credited these pics to the Metier blog (which has now closed down, sadly).



Oh no, I've always loved looking at their blog. Will miss the fashion inspiration.

Has anybody received their leather Dicker boots yet? I'd love to see a picture in action.


----------



## Julide

chloegal said:


> Still waiting. Their website says that they are at a FedEX destination facility, but I've called twice and was told that they are on the truck for delivery. The customer service rep told me that I should stay home because they needed a direct signature. I told him that they better be sure that the driver stops and actually rings my doorbell instead of doing a drive by and saying that I'm not home.
> 
> After all this, these shoes better fit. Because the idea of having to exchange them and wait for another size is unbearable.



I'm sorry this is happening to you. I have had many problems with FedEx in the last year, so bad that now I will request another company when purchasing from a store that uses them. I too was at home waiting all day when I called. The facility site said they had tried to deliver already! ( Which if you knew where I live is impossible for me to not know, I am the only house on my road!! How could I miss a huge FedEx truck?) To put it mildly I was outraged!

I would call customer service tell them you want a specific time and hound them until all they want to do is drop off your package. I called every hour on the hour and if I got a snotty service person I asked for their supervisor. Sorry this is so long, the service people tell you they can't give you a time, but hound them, they can. They just don't want the hastle of calling the driver to find out his location. I also filed a complaint, as I was there at the house and the driver was lying. Again I feel terrible that you have to put up with this too. I know it is a pain but for me it was a lesson to never use FedEx again...


On a better note; I never did get an email from La Garconne but my package did arrive!! I will pot pics tomorrow in daylight!!


----------



## chloegal

Julide said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you. I have had many problems with FedEx in the last year, so bad that now I will request another company when purchasing from a store that uses them. I too was at home waiting all day when I called. The facility site said they had tried to deliver already! ( Which if you knew where I live is impossible for me to not know, I am the only house on my road!! How could I miss a huge FedEx truck?) To put it mildly I was outraged!
> 
> I would call customer service tell them you want a specific time and hound them until all they want to do is drop off your package. I called every hour on the hour and if I got a snotty service person I asked for their supervisor. Sorry this is so long, the service people tell you they can't give you a time, but hound them, they can. They just don't want the hastle of calling the driver to find out his location. I also filed a complaint, as I was there at the house and the driver was lying. Again I feel terrible that you have to put up with this too. I know it is a pain but for me it was a lesson to never use FedEx again...
> 
> 
> On a better note; I never did get an email from La Garconne but my package did arrive!! I will pot pics tomorrow in daylight!!



So the Fed Ex driver called me and said that he came by yesterday, and that the person that I saw drive by was someone else. Total lie. How would he know who I saw? I told him that I waited all day. So he showed up at my house about 15 minutes after the call and FINALLY brought my shoes. So beautiful. But too big! I immediately ordered a smaller size on La Garconne- but they are not processing the order until Tuesday. I chose 2 day shipping so I will get them sooner than ground. I wish La Garconne used another shipping service. Fed Ex is not making me very happy. 

I'm glad you got your shoes. I can't wait to see photos! And thanks for the advice.


----------



## runningbird

chloegal said:
			
		

> So the Fed Ex driver called me and said that he came by yesterday, and that the person that I saw drive by was someone else. Total lie. How would he know who I saw? I told him that I waited all day. So he showed up at my house about 15 minutes after the call and FINALLY brought my shoes. So beautiful. But too big! I immediately ordered a smaller size on La Garconne- but they are not processing the order until Tuesday. I chose 2 day shipping so I will get them sooner than ground. I wish La Garconne used another shipping service. Fed Ex is not making me very happy.
> 
> I'm glad you got your shoes. I can't wait to see photos! And thanks for the advice.



Wow! What a complete nightmare. And then they didn't even fit. Such a bummer.

I just received my khaki Dickers from La Garconne today as well. I always choose the option "Hold at FedEx Facility". If you have a FedEx mail store near you I'd suggest doing that. Of course you have to then go pick up your package, but you always get it the day of delivery or before. I used to always miss being at home to sign for packages. And there's plenty of FedEx stores now a days. It doesn't have to be the main facility. 

Hopefully your next pair will fit perfectly. 

On a side note, I'd just like to say that I love this seasons khaki. It's a completely different shade than the green khaki from last season. It's like a light tannish beige color. No green hue whatsoever. Very pretty. I still love my green pair, but these are going to go with absolutely everything. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Julide

runningbird said:


> Wow! What a complete nightmare. And then they didn't even fit. Such a bummer.
> 
> I just received my khaki Dickers from La Garconne today as well. I always choose the option "Hold at FedEx Facility". If you have a FedEx mail store near you I'd suggest doing that. Of course you have to then go pick up your package, but you always get it the day of delivery or before. I used to always miss being at home to sign for packages. And there's plenty of FedEx stores now a days. It doesn't have to be the main facility.
> 
> Hopefully your next pair will fit perfectly.
> 
> On a side note, I'd just like to say that I love this seasons khaki. It's a completely different shade than the green khaki from last season. It's like a light tannish beige color. No green hue whatsoever. Very pretty. I still love my green pair, but these are going to go with absolutely everything. 2 thumbs up!



I agree Khaki this year is fantastic!! Actually all the colours this season seem more neutral than last seasons, Taupe was too brown, camel too yellow and khaki too green, this is all my opinion, but I think this seasons are so wearable that I have 2 colours so far!!!


----------



## rhinabi

aliwishesbear said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies I need some help on Isabel Marant shoe sizing!  I'm looking at a pair of Rea sandals on ebay and I'm not sure what size I am.  Is the 36 or 37 equivalent of a US 6?  And do they run narrow?  Thanks!



Not sure if anyone answered this for you but you should definitely get a size 36 if you are a size 6. They don't run narrow, but I think they would be too tight for wide feet.


----------



## soholaleni

Does anyone know what stores are or will be carrying this exact style? I think they are called the 'Milwauke' boots? Also, any idea of the heel height?? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## chloegal

bannYlein said:


> Thank you
> I usually wear EU 36/37 and I ordered these dickers in 37.
> I think they fit quite normally -  and I also put a thin extra sole (for dry feet ) without problems into the shoes


What size did you order in the Jenny boots? Do these fit like the Dickers?


----------



## Julierose

BLACK LEATHER DICKER ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just got a pair of black leather Dickers at Barneys NY!!!  
If you want a pair, call my sales girl, Stacey at 646-335-0978
Tell her that JULIE referred you, and she will take care of you!
They just got the shipment in TODAY! All sizes!!!! Stacey will ship them to you! She is soooo nice! Make sure to ask for Stacey, I want her to get the credit, she was so sweet and helpful!! Let me know who gets them!!!!!


----------



## Julierose

OH BY THE WAY, since I got the leather Dickers at Barneys I had to cancel my Pre-order at Lagarconne. I emailed them to cancel. Is there a faster/better way to cancel a pre-order with them? THANKS!!!


----------



## am2022

Hi there..
I ordered this from Espejto italy last month.. preorder rather.

and cancelled yesterday with a heavy heart as i know i will be using my sneakers more... i already am regretting it... but , dickers and marant sneakers are more bang for your buck as i use them more..

but these are so gorgeous!!!

email espejto italy .. good luck!



soholaleni said:


> Does anyone know what stores are or will be carrying this exact style? I think they are called the 'Milwauke' boots? Also, any idea of the heel height?? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Julide

So here are my dickers and dixie. I was waiting for today, but its raining so no outside photos. So from the top!Dixies in chocolate (is that the colour?) Dickers in Khaki, Gris and Anthracite. My neutral collection!!Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kdo

WOW!    Are the dixies a recent purchase? If so where did you find them?



Julide said:


> So here are my dickers and dixie. I was waiting for today, but its raining so no outside photos. So from the top!Dixies in chocolate (is that the colour?) Dickers in Khaki, Gris and Anthracite. My neutral collection!!Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Eilene

Julide said:


> So here are my dickers and dixie. I was waiting for today, but its raining so no outside photos. So from the top!Dixies in chocolate (is that the colour?) Dickers in Khaki, Gris and Anthracite. My neutral collection!!Thanks for letting me share!



Thanks for the pic! They are all so pretty! Are your anthracite ones older? I would have loved that color...thought I do love my black.


----------



## Wysha

Has anyone preordered the Dicker boots from Espejto? I ordered a while back, but they haven't shipped yet and I can't wait!! The boots seem to have arrived at all other online retailers so I don't know why it's taking so long!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

I'm going banana's!!!!

I want the taupe bobby's soooooo bad (or black boston would be fine too). Can't find them anywhere! 
Does anyone know if they will arrive online at Mytheresa or NAP? Or at a Dutch store? It's driving me crazy. And for that I just bought another pair of dickers (gris, very lovely colour!)... But I would rather have the bobby's 
If somebody has more information, please let me know! TIA


----------



## Julierose

Julierose said:


> BLACK LEATHER DICKER ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just got a pair of black leather Dickers at Barneys NY!!!
> If you want a pair, call my sales girl, Stacey at 646-335-0978
> Tell her that JULIE referred you, and she will take care of you!
> They just got the shipment in TODAY! All sizes!!!! Stacey will ship them to you! She is soooo nice! Make sure to ask for Stacey, I want her to get the credit, she was so sweet and helpful!! Let me know who gets them!!!!!



Did anyone order these beauties???


----------



## oatmella

Mulberry_Love said:


> I'm going banana's!!!!
> 
> I want the taupe bobby's soooooo bad (or black boston would be fine too). Can't find them anywhere!
> Does anyone know if they will arrive online at Mytheresa or NAP? Or at a Dutch store? It's driving me crazy. And for that I just bought another pair of dickers (gris, very lovely colour!)... But I would rather have the bobby's
> If somebody has more information, please let me know! TIA



I emailed Mytheresa and NAP last week - they said they are not getting any more Bobby/Betty sneakers.  I don't think Mytheresa had any in the low-top sneaker style this season.  The only store I know of that has the taupe Bobby's is the IM boutique in NY - and the Bostons for preorder at lagarconne.com.
Matches in the UK will be stocking the khaki and red Bobbys.
Hope you can find them!


----------



## Eilene

Julierose said:


> Did anyone order these beauties???



I preordered them from La Garconne. Are you going to take some pics of them?
All my black booties are really old & I also like the shape of this one.


----------



## Julide

kdo said:


> WOW!    Are the dixies a recent purchase? If so where did you find them?



Thank you!!No I have had my Dixies for a while. SorryI wish they would bring the Dixies back!



Eilene said:


> Thanks for the pic! They are all so pretty! Are your anthracite ones older? I would have loved that color...thought I do love my black.



Anthracite is from the S/S, after trying all the other colours that season, khaki was too green, camel was to yellow and taupe was too brown, I ended up with Anthracite. I would love a pair in black leather, but I hope they make the heel black too.


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> Hi there..
> I ordered this from Espejto italy last month.. preorder rather.
> 
> and cancelled yesterday with a heavy heart as i know i will be using my sneakers more... i already am regretting it... but , dickers and marant sneakers are more bang for your buck as i use them more..
> 
> but these are so gorgeous!!!
> 
> email espejto italy .. good luck!



Ohh you are very strong-willed to be able to cancel your order! Thats very practical of you though!  I still want them despite how infrequently I will probably wear them! I did see them at Espejto and will order the size 40 if they still have them by the time I can free up my money...I was looking for a backup incase they sell out before I snag them..with all these unexpected purchases I keep making, I may never have room in my shopping budget for them!! Sigh...


----------



## raradarling

amacasa said:


> Hi there..
> I ordered this from Espejto italy last month.. preorder rather.
> 
> and cancelled yesterday with a heavy heart as i know i will be using my sneakers more... i already am regretting it... but , dickers and marant sneakers are more bang for your buck as i use them more..
> 
> but these are so gorgeous!!!
> 
> email espejto italy .. good luck!



Hi amacasa!

Did you happen to notice if they are also carrying (taking pre-orders) for this Milwaukee boot but with the *cone* heel? I went on their site but see nothing for IM. Just a page to enter my email to receive updates.

thx!


----------



## Straight-Laced

soholaleni said:


> Ohh you are very strong-willed to be able to cancel your order! Thats very practical of you though!  I still want them despite how infrequently I will probably wear them! I did see them at Espejto and will order the size 40 if they still have them by the time I can free up my money...I was looking for a backup incase they sell out before I snag them..with all these unexpected purchases I keep making, I may never have room in my shopping budget for them!! Sigh...




Hi!  Net-a-porter will have these boots - the exact style & colour you posted.

I believe the heel height is 120mm.


----------



## Julierose

Eilene said:


> I preordered them from La Garconne. Are you going to take some pics of them?
> All my black booties are really old & I also like the shape of this one.



I will be getting them on Monday, I will post photos asap!


----------



## soholaleni

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Hi!  Net-a-porter will have these boots - the exact style & colour you posted.
> 
> I believe the heel height is 120mm.



Oh that's great news!! Thanks so much for your intel  That heel height is pretty steep for me!


----------



## raradarling

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi!  Net-a-porter will have these boots - the exact style & colour you posted.
> 
> I believe the heel height is 120mm.



Hi Straight-laced!

Where did you hear that about NAP? I emailed them asking the same and never heard back.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

oatmella said:


> I emailed Mytheresa and NAP last week - they said they are not getting any more Bobby/Betty sneakers.  I don't think Mytheresa had any in the low-top sneaker style this season.  The only store I know of that has the taupe Bobby's is the IM boutique in NY - and the Bostons for preorder at lagarconne.com.
> Matches in the UK will be stocking the khaki and red Bobbys.
> Hope you can find them!



Hi Oatmella!

Thank you so much for this intel.

As we speak... I just pre-ordered myself a pair of bobby's from the s/s 2013 shipment. It's a great colour (gris, which is a greyish/taupish colour). They will arrive between december/februari. It takes a little while but then they will be finally mine 

Want a sneak peak?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Hi everyone!

I need some help. Yesterday I bought a second pair of this year's dickers (gris).
I already have camel (I've already worn them). To keep or not to keep the dickers in gris?

TIA


----------



## Eilene

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need some help. Yesterday I bought a second pair of this year's dickers (gris).
> I already have camel (I've already worn them). To keep or not to keep the dickers in gris?
> 
> TIA



Definitely keep! They are gorgeous!


----------



## soholaleni

Eilene said:


> Definitely keep! They are gorgeous!



Eilene,

Who makes the leather jacket in your profile pic?! I love it!!


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> Hi amacasa!
> 
> Did you happen to notice if they are also carrying (taking pre-orders) for this Milwaukee boot but with the *cone* heel? I went on their site but see nothing for IM. Just a page to enter my email to receive updates.
> 
> thx!



I'm not amacasa, but they do not have the cone heel version for preorder


----------



## Eilene

soholaleni said:


> Eilene,
> 
> Who makes the leather jacket in your profile pic?! I love it!!



Thank you! This is a Balenciaga Quilted jacket. I love it too!


----------



## am2022

hi there.'
register first and when you are able to sign in, then you will see all their marant items.

no cone heel version of the milwaukee unfortunately.. 

good luck!!!  all the fall 2012 cowboy studded boots are awesome!!!



raradarling said:


> Hi amacasa!
> 
> Did you happen to notice if they are also carrying (taking pre-orders) for this Milwaukee boot but with the *cone* heel? I went on their site but see nothing for IM. Just a page to enter my email to receive updates.
> 
> thx!


----------



## rollergirl

amacasa said:


> hi there.'
> register first and when you are able to sign in, then you will see all their marant items.
> 
> no cone heel version of the milwaukee unfortunately..
> 
> good luck!!!  all the fall 2012 cowboy studded boots are awesome!!!



I LOVE those cowboy boots!  I need to find them.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Eilene said:


> Definitely keep! They are gorgeous!


 
I knew I could count on you!!


----------



## oatmella

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hi Oatmella!
> 
> Thank you so much for this intel.
> 
> As we speak... I just pre-ordered myself a pair of bobby's from the s/s 2013 shipment. It's a great colour (gris, which is a greyish/taupish colour). They will arrive between december/februari. It takes a little while but then they will be finally mine
> 
> Want a sneak peak?



You're welcome .  Gris is a great color for the bobbys.  I didn't know you could preorder for s/s 2013 already!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

oatmella said:


> You're welcome .  Gris is a great color for the bobbys.  I didn't know you could preorder for s/s 2013 already!



I know! 
Apparently stores have just started buying the s/s 13 collection


----------



## sarachryan

Does anyone know where I can get black leather dockets in Europe?
Pretty please!!


----------



## regeens

sarachryan said:


> Does anyone know where I can get black leather dockets in Europe?
> Pretty please!!



Try calling Cricket. http://www.cricket-fashion.com/isabel-marant-m26


----------



## protein_

got my black dickers from lagarconne!

they are definitely black, no debating this colour 

but i think they're going to be good, change things up from my taupes from last season!!


----------



## jellybebe

protein_ said:
			
		

> got my black dickers from lagarconne!
> 
> they are definitely black, no debating this colour
> 
> but i think they're going to be good, change things up from my taupes from last season!!



I was a little unsure about getting black Dickers at first too but now I love them, they are so versatile!


----------



## queenofshopping

After seeing the Dicker for the past few years and not really caring for them, suddenly they are appealing to me, and I decided I want some...as to the sizing, in CL,Chanel, Manolo, items to wear size 40... And my miu miu, Prada, Celine, Gucci, Valentino, YSL I am a 39... I have a long but skinny foot, and see that IM says 1/2 sizes to order up... I am a true size 9 in US sizing, but do not own any US sized shoes besides uggs...It looks like I will order from La Garçonne as they seem to have best selection, and was wanting to double check on the sizing, I assume I will need a size 40... Also, I like the look of the Jenny as well, wondering if they run same sizing...and lastly opinions as to these styles continuing to be on trend for the upcoming season... Any input/ advice is much appreciated...back to reading this thread!


----------



## raradarling

queenofshopping said:


> After seeing the Dicker for the past few years and not really caring for them, suddenly they are appealing to me, and I decided I want some...as to the sizing, in CL,Chanel, Manolo, items to wear size 40... And my miu miu, Prada, Celine, Gucci, Valentino, YSL I am a 39... I have a long but skinny foot, and see that IM says 1/2 sizes to order up... I am a true size 9 in US sizing, but do not own any US sized shoes besides uggs...It looks like I will order from La Garçonne as they seem to have best selection, and was wanting to double check on the sizing, I assume I will need a size 40... Also, I like the look of the Jenny as well, wondering if they run same sizing...and lastly opinions as to these styles continuing to be on trend for the upcoming season... Any input/ advice is much appreciated...back to reading this thread!



hi there!

I am a US 8 and I tend to take a FR39 in all IM shoes. I can't speak to my size in the other brands you mentioned. However, I got my Dickers in a FR38 - they are the ONLY IM shoes that I can wear a FR38. I think this may be due to their length? Also, because they are suede and will stretch over time, the FR39 would simply become too large with wear. If you are able to order a FR39 and 40 to compare then I would recommend that! If it helps, my US8 feet measure approx. 9.5 inches long and the interior of the FR38 Dicker measures 10 inches.

Can't help on the Jenny question. I have never tried them on! Good luck!


----------



## chloegal

queenofshopping said:


> After seeing the Dicker for the past few years and not really caring for them, suddenly they are appealing to me, and I decided I want some...as to the sizing, in CL,Chanel, Manolo, items to wear size 40... And my miu miu, Prada, Celine, Gucci, Valentino, YSL I am a 39... I have a long but skinny foot, and see that IM says 1/2 sizes to order up... I am a true size 9 in US sizing, but do not own any US sized shoes besides uggs...It looks like I will order from La Garçonne as they seem to have best selection, and was wanting to double check on the sizing, I assume I will need a size 40... Also, I like the look of the Jenny as well, wondering if they run same sizing...and lastly opinions as to these styles continuing to be on trend for the upcoming season... Any input/ advice is much appreciated...back to reading this thread!



I too am interested in the Jenny boot and emailed Matches, and was told that the Jennys run like the Dickers. But I haven't tried them on to confirm this. 

Does anyone who owns both the Jenny and the Dicker have advice?


----------



## queenofshopping

raradarling said:


> hi there!
> 
> I am a US 8 and I tend to take a FR39 in all IM shoes. I can't speak to my size in the other brands you mentioned. However, I got my Dickers in a FR38 - they are the ONLY IM shoes that I can wear a FR38. I think this may be due to their length? Also, because they are suede and will stretch over time, the FR39 would simply become too large with wear. If you are able to order a FR39 and 40 to compare then I would recommend that! If it helps, my US8 feet measure approx. 9.5 inches long and the interior of the FR38 Dicker measures 10 inches.
> 
> Can't help on the Jenny question. I have never tried them on! Good luck!





chloegal said:


> I too am interested in the Jenny boot and emailed Matches, and was told that the Jennys run like the Dickers. But I haven't tried them on to confirm this.
> 
> Does anyone who owns both the Jenny and the Dicker have advice?



thank you both for the replies! i read lots through this thread this afternoon, and i got to the point where i was about to order on La Garconne, and it appears that as of 7/19 all orders are delayed in processing until tuesday 7/24... so i was also looking at ordering the Khaki from Matches and read mixed reviews on their services... i am in the US and was wondering about paying duty/import fees? it has been so long since i ordered out of the country- and for many years i ordered my coffee every 2 months from italy, and while there were customs forms on my packages, i did not pay anything extra other than what i was charged in my purchase... and when i travel out of the country and fill out the declarations card upon re-entry of the US, i never had issues... i guess what i am wanting to know is if the price that Matches charges is what i will actually be paying if i order to the US and for those who have ordered from Matches, was it a reasonable experience? I was thinking of ordereing the Camel from La Garconne...i wish i could find a green/olive suede pair of the Dicker...and reading this thread made it even more difficult for me to choose a color, as they are all so great... i wear lots of browns... all shades... and while i have a pair of Camel Celine ankle boots that are exquisite and TDF- they are ultra buttery leather that i do not wear daily or even regularly in the fall due to them being so "special"...so i was thinking the IM in Camel would be a great kick around/ casual alternative...something fabulous for day to day... but then there is the khaki... and the gris... but TBH, the Camel would be most versatile for my wardrobe, next being khaki... and if the ones at Matches are going to cost me no extra taxes etc.. then it may be worth ordering both the khaki and the camel... but worried they look too similar/ duplicitous...


----------



## protein_

queenofshopping said:


> After seeing the Dicker for the past few years and not really caring for them, suddenly they are appealing to me, and I decided I want some...as to the sizing, in CL,Chanel, Manolo, items to wear size 40... And my miu miu, Prada, Celine, Gucci, Valentino, YSL I am a 39... I have a long but skinny foot, and see that IM says 1/2 sizes to order up...



CL I'm 39.5, Chanel I'm 38.5, my Ugg (slippers) are a size 8, and IM Dickers I take a 39 (I don't have any other shoes from where you listed )!   
hope this helps!


----------



## jellybebe

chloegal said:
			
		

> I too am interested in the Jenny boot and emailed Matches, and was told that the Jennys run like the Dickers. But I haven't tried them on to confirm this.
> 
> Does anyone who owns both the Jenny and the Dicker have advice?



I wear a 39 in both Dicker and Jenny. I'm a US 8.5/9.


----------



## runningbird

chloegal said:
			
		

> I too am interested in the Jenny boot and emailed Matches, and was told that the Jennys run like the Dickers. But I haven't tried them on to confirm this.
> 
> Does anyone who owns both the Jenny and the Dicker have advice?



I have both the Jenny & Dickers- they run the same. I wear a 38 in both. I'm a US size 8.


----------



## YingsFashion

chloegal said:


> I too am interested in the Jenny boot and emailed Matches, and was told that the Jennys run like the Dickers. But I haven't tried them on to confirm this.
> 
> Does anyone who owns both the Jenny and the Dicker have advice?



I have both the Dicker and Jenny in 37, go for your usual Dicker size.


----------



## rollergirl

I just bought Jennies in the same size I buy Dickers, and they fit fine.


----------



## Lvgirl71

I wear a US size 8, just ordered the 39, I hope it's not too Big!!


----------



## raradarling

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hi Oatmella!
> 
> Thank you so much for this intel.
> 
> As we speak... I just pre-ordered myself a pair of bobby's from the s/s 2013 shipment. It's a great colour (gris, which is a greyish/taupish colour). They will arrive between december/februari. It takes a little while but then they will be finally mine
> 
> Want a sneak peak?


 
Hi Mulberry!

Where did you pre-order these bobby's? I'd love a pair of Betty's or Bobby's but don't want black. I love the white but worry about having white shoes! I have seen them from other seasons in light greys or taupes or rose - if these colours are coming back for spring then that's perfect!!

thx!


----------



## runningbird

Does anyone own the Taupe from last season & the Gris from this one? I'm wondering how similar the colors are. If someone would post comparison photos that'd be great. Thx.


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys!! I just got the Jenny boots in black leather, and I love them! Problem is black dye is coming off the boots!  When I tried them on, my finger tips became black! Anyone else have this problem? What can I do about it? Can I stop the dye transfer? I don't want my jeans to get stained from these boots!


----------



## Julierose

chloegal said:


> I too am interested in the Jenny boot and emailed Matches, and was told that the Jennys run like the Dickers. But I haven't tried them on to confirm this.
> 
> Does anyone who owns both the Jenny and the Dicker have advice?



Yes, I take the same size in the Dickers and Jennys!  Which Jennys are you getting??


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys!! I just got the Isabel Marant Jenny boots in black calf leather.  I LOVE THE BOOTS, super comfortable, and I love the style......BUT the black dye is coming off the boots!  When I tried them on, my fingers became black, and when I looked in the box, I noticed the tissue paper in the box had black dye spots as well!  I then took a tissue to rub the outside of the boots with, and the tissue became black.  This worries me.  What happens if I want to wear these with light colored jeans? They will become stained? The leather and quality of these boots is AMAZING, I can't understand why they would use a finish that comes off. Also, they even put the black dye on the bottom of the shoe....refer to photos.  I feel like they went over the boot with extra dye to make it super black. I am confused as to why.....will it fade eventually?  My question is, what do I do? Should I rub them down with a cloth? Treat them? What would you do? Anyone else own these? I don't want to return them because I LOVE THEM, but I don't want them to stain my clothes! Help! Thanks in advance! PHOTOS attached of boots, tissue paper and tissue I wiped them down with.


----------



## Julierose

:bump::bump:
Does anyone own these black calf leather Jenny boots and can comment on the black dye coming off of them? Any advice/help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## HiromiT

Dickers in camel, Gris, and black available at Gravity Pope in Canada. Good luck, ladies!

http://www.gravitypope.com/shoes/womens/isabel-marant


----------



## beauxgoris

Has anyone received their *leather dickers* yet? I need a review!!!!!


----------



## Julierose

beauxgoris said:


> Has anyone received their *leather dickers* yet? I need a review!!!!!




YES I got the leather Dickers and they are amazing! Here are some photos! They are gorgeous smooth black leather, and super comfortable! (by the way, has anyone seen my thread regarding the black leather Jenny boots that I purchased that have dye coming off of them?? I have not gotten a single response! I was sure more girls would be surprised!!)


----------



## Julierose

Wow, I can't believe there is not a single response to this thread? I know there are TONS of Isabel Marant fans out there......I thought you would be surprised to hear that dye is coming off her boots and staining clothing.  I am going to call Barneys tomorrow and find out if this is happening with all her Jenny boots.  It's a shame, I love these boots.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^So gorgeous! Thanks so much for the photos - they look fantastic. I wish la garconne would hurry up and get theirs! Do you have the suede version too - or are these your first dickers? I have the taupe from a few years ago but I've always wanted these!


----------



## Eilene

Julierose said:


> YES I got the leather Dickers and they are amazing! Here are some photos! They are gorgeous smooth black leather, and super comfortable! (by the way, has anyone seen my thread regarding the black leather Jenny boots that I purchased that have dye coming off of them?? I have not gotten a single response! I was sure more girls would be surprised!!)



Beautiful!! I pre ordered the Black Leather Dickers from La Garconne. I can't wait to get them. I have been wearing my suede ones like crazy. I love them & they are so so comfy!!!

Are they as comfy as the suede?


----------



## Julierose

Eilene said:


> Beautiful!! I pre ordered the Black Leather Dickers from La Garconne. I can't wait to get them. I have been wearing my suede ones like crazy. I love them & they are so so comfy!!!
> 
> Are they as comfy as the suede?



YES!!  They are just as comfortable as the suede! Like walking on a cloud! Super soft leather, I am so glad I got them! Can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## Julierose

beauxgoris said:


> ^^So gorgeous! Thanks so much for the photos - they look fantastic. I wish la garconne would hurry up and get theirs! Do you have the suede version too - or are these your first dickers? I have the taupe from a few years ago but I've always wanted these!



I have the new gray suede dickers as well from this year! I love them, and super comfortable! Here is a photo, the lighting makes the color look a little off, but they are gray!


----------



## rhinabi

Does anyone think the suede got thicker and stiffer this season? My old camel dickers felt slouchy and the suede was so velvety. I tried anthracite at the time and they felt similar. I'm so upset that I sold them while I was waiting for my kaki and noir pair to come in the mail. My new dickers seem so stiff and dry compared to the old dickers. If the new camel dickers changed I'm going to cry!


----------



## drati

Julierose said:


> YES I got the leather Dickers and they are amazing! Here are some photos! They are gorgeous smooth black leather, and super comfortable! (by the way, has anyone seen my thread regarding the black leather Jenny boots that I purchased that have dye coming off of them?? I have not gotten a single response! I was sure more girls would be surprised!!)



Julie, they look lovely. Thanks for the pictures. I'd love to grab a pair as well but I don't think any of the local shops have ordered the leather version. 

And sorry, I can't help you with your question about the Jenny boots. Hope somebody else can. I'd contact the retailer you purchased them from. Please post some pics, I'd love to see what the black jenny looks like worn.


----------



## Brigitte031

I think the leather Jennys are pretty new... my guess is most of the IM lovers on this forum own the suede, if at all... I'm really sorry to hear the dye is coming off. :\ You should definitely call Barneys just so you can get some advice. I'm sure some others will chip in but like I said these are fairly new and also the Jennys are not as popular as the Dickers.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I was just going to say pretty much what Brigitte said - I don't think you should be surprised by no one having advice about the leather Jennys because you may be the first person here to have the new leather ones, though many have the suede.

As for the dye problem, the only pair of boots I ever received with dye transfer on the tissue wrapping & coming off on my hands went straight back to the online store where they came from.
I like the look of the leather Jennys - hoping there's a good outcome for you


----------



## protein_

rhinabi said:


> Does anyone think the suede got thicker and stiffer this season? My old camel dickers felt slouchy and the suede was so velvety. I tried anthracite at the time and they felt similar. I'm so upset that I sold them while I was waiting for my kaki and noir pair to come in the mail. My new dickers seem so stiff and dry compared to the old dickers. If the new camel dickers changed I'm going to cry!



Yes!  I thought it was just me!
My noirs are a pinch tighter (I'm guessing because they're stiffer) than last seasons' taupe!  
Maybe it's to keep the heat in for the fall weather?  No idea... But oh well.

also, Julierose, I'm surprised!  But can't help you there, sorry!  I know in the past my black balenciaga bag and another black marc jacobs bag have run, but it was only because i got caught in a huge downpour...  I didn't call either of the stores a- because they're a few seasons old now and b- because i think it was the rain/my fault, but I would call IM/wherever you purchased from.


----------



## therealblonde

Mulberry_Love said:


> I'm going banana's!!!!
> 
> I want the taupe bobby's soooooo bad (or black boston would be fine too). Can't find them anywhere!
> Does anyone know if they will arrive online at Mytheresa or NAP? Or at a Dutch store? It's driving me crazy. And for that I just bought another pair of dickers (gris, very lovely colour!)... But I would rather have the bobby's
> If somebody has more information, please let me know! TIA



I know that Kabinet (fashion store inside Droog Design in the Staalstraat) is getting a shipment of IM sneakers in this week - I don't know exactly what models, but give them a call! Sky in Amsterdam also sells IM boots and sneakers.


----------



## Porter

Mulberry_Love said:
			
		

> I'm going banana's!!!!
> 
> I want the taupe bobby's soooooo bad (or black boston would be fine too). Can't find them anywhere!
> Does anyone know if they will arrive online at Mytheresa or NAP? Or at a Dutch store? It's driving me crazy. And for that I just bought another pair of dickers (gris, very lovely colour!)... But I would rather have the bobby's
> If somebody has more information, please let me know! TIA



Jonathan + Olivia in Canada has the Taupe Bobbys in several sizes.  Check out their online store.

Dianiboutique in Santa Barbara, CA has them as well but not sure of the sizes. I would email them.


----------



## chloegal

Julierose said:


> Yes, I take the same size in the Dickers and Jennys!  Which Jennys are you getting??


I can't decide between the black suede or the Gris. But I'm getting the Dickers in Gris- so maybe I should order the black???


----------



## Julierose

Straight-Laced said:


> I was just going to say pretty much what Brigitte said - I don't think you should be surprised by no one having advice about the leather Jennys because you may be the first person here to have the new leather ones, though many have the suede.
> 
> As for the dye problem, the only pair of boots I ever received with dye transfer on the tissue wrapping & coming off on my hands went straight back to the online store where they came from.
> I like the look of the leather Jennys - hoping there's a good outcome for you




Hey guys, you are right, these boots are so new, no one has them yet...
Well I called Barneys today and they told me that all the black calf leather Jenny boots are like this!!!  I was told they used a lot of dye, and to only wear them with black socks and black leggings or jeans for now, until the dye wears off....
So strange, why would Isabel Marant do this???


----------



## Julierose

Brigitte031 said:


> I think the leather Jennys are pretty new... my guess is most of the IM lovers on this forum own the suede, if at all... I'm really sorry to hear the dye is coming off. :\ You should definitely call Barneys just so you can get some advice. I'm sure some others will chip in but like I said these are fairly new and also the Jennys are not as popular as the Dickers.



Thanks you are right. I would love to hear feedback as more girls get them....
I was told by Barneys the dye will eventually stop coming out, and to wear black with them until then....imagine? Why would Isabel Marant make boots like this?


----------



## Brigitte031

I just did some quick googling and came up with some information:



> The issue you're concerned about is called "rub fastness." You can both dry rub test and damp rub test your bag with a plain white cloth and the bottom of your bag. You'll know if you have a rub fastness issue that requires treatment.


-From MetaFilter

Also I saw some forums that mentioned Carnauba Cream as well. However this is a step by step from MetaFilter:



> Leather is made by tanning it, dying it, then putting a finish on it. If the finish isn't quite good enough, some of the dye may rub off. There are different kinds of finishes; *some quite nice leather may still leak dye*, even though it's something you're more likely to associate with poor quality leather.
> 
> If I were concerned about dye leakage from a leather item with a smooth or especially a glossy finish*, here's what I'd do:
> 
> On a small hidden area of the item, test the leather surface with glycerin saddle soap (I like sprayable liquid stuff for the convenience). Dab a little of the soap in that spot. If it discolors, stop; the leather won't tolerate messing with it. If it doesn't, go ahead and wipe the whole bag with soap, rinsing your applicator from time to time to get rid of any dye it's picked up. Make sure to get in the cracks, seams, edges, etc. You can use paper towels, rags, or small sponges.
> 
> This should help get rid of any dye that has already come off the leather itself and is just on the surface.
> 
> Let it dry completely.
> 
> Now you'll want to make doubly sure that what dye is in the leather stays in the leather, and doesn't rub off. You can put a leather finish called Carnauba Cream over just about any other type of finish, and it's a very good finish for flexible or softer leathers (as compared to stiff ones like, for example, shoes).
> 
> Again, test on a small hidden area first. Then you can wipe the whole item down with a thin layer of the Carnauba Cream, making sure to get edges, cracks, etc. I prefer to use wool for this, but a very soft cloth, like the remains of a well-worn 100% cotton T-shirt or flannel, should be suitable. Once it dries completely you should have an additional layer of protective finish between the dye and your clothes  Test again, as you have already done, with a damp white cloth to see if any red comes off. If so, you can try another layer of Carnauba Cream.
> 
> Carnauba Cream is also a conditioner, and is good for leather, so don't worry about damaging the item by applying something on top of the nice leather surface you already have. It's even good for applying to items you already have that are starting to look a bit lackluster (after a similar cleaning, as above).
> 
> 
> * If your leather has a nubuck or sueded surface, you don't want to do any of this.


----------



## queenofshopping

ok, i am ready to buy some dickers right now...and i am torn between the camel and the khaki... 
i keep seeing varying shades of each color on line- and it is really hard for me to decide... i wear lots of denim... and browns are my "black"- so either color would be super versatile in my wardrobe... originally i preferred the camel...and then thought the khaki would be nice variation, however, when i comes to suede in general, when given the choice between a lighter sand color vs the shade closer to camel, i always go with the camel shade... ugh... anyone have any insight please? i am ready to order right now...


----------



## Brigitte031

queenofshopping said:
			
		

> ok, i am ready to buy some dickers right now...and i am torn between the camel and the khaki...
> i keep seeing varying shades of each color on line- and it is really hard for me to decide... i wear lots of denim... and browns are my "black"- so either color would be super versatile in my wardrobe... originally i preferred the camel...and then thought the khaki would be nice variation, however, when i comes to suede in general, when given the choice between a lighter sand color vs the shade closer to camel, i always go with the camel shade... ugh... anyone have any insight please? i am ready to order right now...



If you wear a lot of brown I think camel will really just POP as a nice shot of neutral color whereas maybe the khaki will look very subdued. Depends if you want the boots to be a stronger focus or a little more subtle against your clothing.


----------



## queenofshopping

Brigitte031 said:


> If you wear a lot of brown I think camel will really just POP as a nice shot of neutral color whereas maybe the khaki will look very subdued. Depends if you want the boots to be a stronger focus or a little more subtle against your clothing.



thank you... i went ahead and ordered the camel... they are back in stock on NAP in camel and black... i have ordered many times previously from them as opposed to La Garconne (who had khaki)... i have never heard negative things from LG, but know NAP ikwim... i was thinking about ordering both, but will start with the camels and see how they fit etc... thank you for input!


----------



## Julierose

Brigitte031 said:


> I just did some quick googling and came up with some information:
> 
> 
> -From MetaFilter
> 
> Also I saw some forums that mentioned Carnauba Cream as well. However this is a step by step from MetaFilter:




WOW thank you for all the information!!! I am going to think about whether I want to try to fix the dye leakage, or return them. I really do NOT want to return them.  The quality is actually amazing, if I could just get the dye to stop coming off.  I am a little weary of trying saddle soap, but I can test on the inside of the boot! thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Julierose

drati said:


> Julie, they look lovely. Thanks for the pictures. I'd love to grab a pair as well but I don't think any of the local shops have ordered the leather version.
> 
> And sorry, I can't help you with your question about the Jenny boots. Hope somebody else can. I'd contact the retailer you purchased them from. Please post some pics, I'd love to see what the black jenny looks like worn.





protein_ said:


> Yes!  I thought it was just me!
> My noirs are a pinch tighter (I'm guessing because they're stiffer) than last seasons' taupe!
> Maybe it's to keep the heat in for the fall weather?  No idea... But oh well.
> 
> also, Julierose, I'm surprised!  But can't help you there, sorry!  I know in the past my black balenciaga bag and another black marc jacobs bag have run, but it was only because i got caught in a huge downpour...  I didn't call either of the stores a- because they're a few seasons old now and b- because i think it was the rain/my fault, but I would call IM/wherever you purchased from.



HEY GUYS!!  I contacted Barneys and they told me that this is a problem with ALL THE BLACK LEATHER JENNY BOOTS.  I was told that I should wear black socks and black pants with them until the dye stops coming off! Imagine?  My salesgirl told me that several girls called her to tell her that their feet were black after wearing the boots!  I think the finish on the boots is really over saturated.  There is even dye on the soles of the boots. Here are some photos.  I think I may try to see if a cobbler or leather shop can treat them to stop the dye from coming off. I also got some great advice in my thread about using saddle soap and then conditioner. I am gonna maybe test the inside first if I decide to try that.  But this is a lot of work for a pair of boots that COST SO MUCH! Don't you think???


----------



## drati

^^^ Yes I agree, what a pain. But it is a lovely boot and the black will probably wear off eventually. But not what you want from a shoe that is so expensive. Thanks for posting an update.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Im sure the dye will eventually stop coming off. I used to ride horses in high school and my new riding boots would do the same thing. My boots never looked discolored or anything. I think that this is pretty normal and will eventually stop.


----------



## Eilene

Julierose said:


> HEY GUYS!!  I contacted Barneys and they told me that this is a problem with ALL THE BLACK LEATHER JENNY BOOTS.  I was told that I should wear black socks and black pants with them until the dye stops coming off! Imagine?  My salesgirl told me that several girls called her to tell her that their feet were black after wearing the boots!  I think the finish on the boots is really over saturated.  There is even dye on the soles of the boots. Here are some photos.  I think I may try to see if a cobbler or leather shop can treat them to stop the dye from coming off. I also got some great advice in my thread about using saddle soap and then conditioner. I am gonna maybe test the inside first if I decide to try that.  But this is a lot of work for a pair of boots that COST SO MUCH! Don't you think???



That is a lot of work...but they are beautiful & the leather is yummy!!!



queenofshopping said:


> thank you... i went ahead and ordered the camel... they are back in stock on NAP in camel and black... i have ordered many times previously from them as opposed to La Garconne (who had khaki)... i have never heard negative things from LG, but know NAP ikwim... i was thinking about ordering both, but will start with the camels and see how they fit etc... thank you for input!



You will love them! Please post pics when you get them!


----------



## protein_

Julierose said:


> HEY GUYS!!  I contacted Barneys and they told me that this is a problem with ALL THE BLACK LEATHER JENNY BOOTS.  I was told that I should wear black socks and black pants with them until the dye stops coming off! Imagine?  My salesgirl told me that several girls called her to tell her that their feet were black after wearing the boots!  I think the finish on the boots is really over saturated.  There is even dye on the soles of the boots. Here are some photos.  I think I may try to see if a cobbler or leather shop can treat them to stop the dye from coming off. I also got some great advice in my thread about using saddle soap and then conditioner. I am gonna maybe test the inside first if I decide to try that.  But this is a lot of work for a pair of boots that COST SO MUCH! Don't you think???



oh gosh, i'm sorry to hear that!

i know the frustration- i purchased a pair of rag and bone boots over the winter holidays, and literally when i was trying them on (my mum purchased them for me from NAP so this was like a month after the purchase date) the zipper pull flew right off on both sides.  I have like no arm muscles, so it's not like it was exactly my fault for being insanely strong.  I didn't contact NAP, but I went to Rag and Bone and complained and they said they couldn't do anything because I didn't purchase from them, they were $600 boots.  I ended up spending another $100 getting the zipper fixed on my own, then obviously while this was going on, they went on sale for $300.  UGH.  what a disaster that was. I know rag and bone is contemporary and less prestigious than IM, but still when you spend upwards of $500 on boots, you expect some more care from a company than "too bad." 

At least you don't have to spend $100 getting them fixed though!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Julierose said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS!!  I contacted Barneys and they told me that this is a problem with ALL THE BLACK LEATHER JENNY BOOTS.  I was told that I should wear black socks and black pants with them until the dye stops coming off! Imagine?  My salesgirl told me that several girls called her to tell her that their feet were black after wearing the boots!  I think the finish on the boots is really over saturated.  There is even dye on the soles of the boots. Here are some photos.  I think I may try to see if a cobbler or leather shop can treat them to stop the dye from coming off. I also got some great advice in my thread about using saddle soap and then conditioner. I am gonna maybe test the inside first if I decide to try that.  But this is a lot of work for a pair of boots that COST SO MUCH! Don't you think???



Wow what a mess, they are super cute though, but I can't wear boots with this problem! Hey I got my Dickers though!!


----------



## Julierose

gfairenoughh said:


> Im sure the dye will eventually stop coming off. I used to ride horses in high school and my new riding boots would do the same thing. My boots never looked discolored or anything. I think that this is pretty normal and will eventually stop.



Thanks sweetie, I hope so! They are too nice to return!


----------



## mnpurselover

Lvgirl71 said:


> Hey I got my Dickers though!!



congrats on getting your dickers!  hoorah!  How did they fit?  We have the same foot size and I was curious if I should do the 39....


----------



## Lvgirl71

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> congrats on getting your dickers!  hoorah!  How did they fit?  We have the same foot size and I was curious if I should do the 39....



Yes 39 was good fits perfect with thin socks, a little loose without it! I think I want a suede pr too! I got the smooth leather blk.


----------



## Lvgirl71

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> congrats on getting your dickers!  hoorah!  How did they fit?  We have the same foot size and I was curious if I should do the 39....



Hers the ones I got!


----------



## JDN

Julierose said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS!!  I contacted Barneys and they told me that this is a problem with ALL THE BLACK LEATHER JENNY BOOTS.  I was told that I should wear black socks and black pants with them until the dye stops coming off! Imagine?  My salesgirl told me that several girls called her to tell her that their feet were black after wearing the boots!  I think the finish on the boots is really over saturated.  There is even dye on the soles of the boots. Here are some photos.  I think I may try to see if a cobbler or leather shop can treat them to stop the dye from coming off. I also got some great advice in my thread about using saddle soap and then conditioner. I am gonna maybe test the inside first if I decide to try that.  But this is a lot of work for a pair of boots that COST SO MUCH! Don't you think???



That is so cute!!! I think I might need one of those


----------



## beauxgoris

Lvgirl71 said:


> Hers the ones I got!



Love them. Where did you order from. Still waiting for mine from LG!


----------



## Lvgirl71

beauxgoris said:
			
		

> Love them. Where did you order from. Still waiting for mine from LG!



Got them from Barney's NY Store!


----------



## Summersky

Hello everyone. I'm new here and i have a question about the dicker boots. I bought them yesterday but because the sole is so thin i'm considering taking them to the shoemaker straight away.

Do you take them to the shoemaker immediately after buying or do you wait untill you see the sole is getting a bit worn? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Summersky

Summersky said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and i have a question about the dicker boots. I bought them yesterday but because the sole is so thin i'm considering taking them to the shoemaker straight away.
> 
> Do you take them to the shoemaker immediately after buying or do you wait untill you see the sole is getting a bit worn?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I've searched trough the forum and saw a few questions from others about re-soling the boots so i took them to the cobbler and hopefully he makes them look good. Thanks!


----------



## Kaypa

I just got these black leather Jennys today. Will check if mine also have the same situation with the dye rubbing off. Did you notice it instantly or only after wearing them for some time. I tried them on twice and did not notice any dye rubbing off yet.


----------



## Kaypa

Summersky said:


> I've searched trough the forum and saw a few questions from others about re-soling the boots so i took them to the cobbler and hopefully he makes them look good. Thanks!


Hi I have two pairs of Dickers and only took them to a cobbler after wearing them for a few months. However, I would advise to take them to the cobbler directly, they can put an extra protective sole. After I had mine back from the cobbler they were a lot more comfortable to wear. The soles are indeed very thin. So I think you did the right thing! Enjoy your new Dickers, these booties are the best!


----------



## gullet71

jellybebe said:


> Some pics of the Jenny's modeled in case you hadn't seen these:



Beautiful pictures, and I love your jacket 
Where is it from ?


----------



## beauxgoris

Kaypa said:


> Hi I have two pairs of Dickers and only took them to a cobbler after wearing them for a few months. However, I would advise to take them to the cobbler directly, they can put an extra protective sole. After I had mine back from the cobbler they were a lot more comfortable to wear. The soles are indeed very thin. So I think you did the right thing! Enjoy your new Dickers, these booties are the best!



How thick were the soles they added? Do you have a photo?


----------



## so confusing

runningbird said:


> Does anyone own the Taupe from last season & the Gris from this one? I'm wondering how similar the colors are. If someone would post comparison photos that'd be great. Thx.


 
I have Taupe from last season and I went to the shop in Soho to look at the new colors. Gris looked very similar to taupe to me, it definitely has a brownish/greenish cast to it. I was hoping it would have more of a blue/charcoal tone because I would have bought them them.


----------



## runningbird

so confusing said:
			
		

> I have Taupe from last season and I went to the shop in Soho to look at the new colors. Gris looked very similar to taupe to me, it definitely has a brownish/greenish cast to it. I was hoping it would have more of a blue/charcoal tone because I would have bought them them.



Thanks for your reply. That's good to know. I've read Gris is supposedly "grey". I will for sure pass now. Blue/Charcoal would've been awesome.


----------



## sep

Yikes!  I just clicked on this thread!  These are the boots I was going to order this week...  was deciding between the leather and suede and really like the look of the leather ones...  

Do you think you will keep them *Julieose*? 

Is it really really bad like you can't even wear them with gray skinnies without black marks on your pants?


----------



## Kaypa

beauxgoris said:


> How thick were the soles they added? Do you have a photo?


I don't know how thick they are, maybe 2 mm? I took two pics of the protective soles. My apologies for the dirty soles. I've walked many miles on these shoes.  Anyway, I hope these pics are useful. I find that the dickers are a lot comfier to walk on with the protective soles.


----------



## kshin30

Ladies,

I need some help. I cant decide between the black leather or black suede dickers. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Eilene

runningbird said:


> Thanks for your reply. That's good to know. I've read Gris is supposedly "grey". I will for sure pass now. Blue/Charcoal would've been awesome.



I LOVE the Gris. It is a wonderful color!!



kshin30 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need some help. I cant decide between the black leather or black suede dickers. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks



I love the suede. I just got the leather & while they are very nice...there is something about the suede. I'm sending back my leather for now & may be buying them when it is closer to winter. I might end up getting the brown ones 
as I like the color variation on those.


----------



## mnpurselover

Okay.  Here is my story:
I ordered 2 pairs of Dickers from NAP.  They just came (literally 10 minutes ago).  I ordered a camel in 38 and a 39.  I usually wear a pretty true 8 (except in Lanvin flats and Tory Burch flats, then a 38.5)

ANYWAY...I figured once I got both sizes, it'd be easy to say "yup this is the best fit".  Well it isn't!  

The 38's feel good barefoot.  I could not wear a sock with them.  They might feel a tad tight through the width on the left footh.

The 39's feel much looser.  When I wear them with a sock, the heel slips when I walk.

So....should the heel slip?  Do they stretch?

I am so confused.  :cry::cry:

On another note, I ordered the khaki from LG a week ago and have heard boo from them.  Emailed them to change my order, nothing.  How in the world do you get intouch with them?


----------



## am2022

Lovely collection!!!



Julide said:


> So here are my dickers and dixie. I was waiting for today, but its raining so no outside photos. So from the top!Dixies in chocolate (is that the colour?) Dickers in Khaki, Gris and Anthracite. My neutral collection!!Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mnpurselover

Do you wear your dickers with socks?  I live in MN so it's cold in winter but I'm inside all the time.


----------



## oatmella

kshin30 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need some help. I cant decide between the black leather or black suede dickers. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks



I have the black suede and love them.  I think dickers look better in suede!



mnpurselover said:


> Okay.  Here is my story:
> I ordered 2 pairs of Dickers from NAP.  They just came (literally 10 minutes ago).  I ordered a camel in 38 and a 39.  I usually wear a pretty true 8 (except in Lanvin flats and Tory Burch flats, then a 38.5)
> 
> ANYWAY...I figured once I got both sizes, it'd be easy to say "yup this is the best fit".  Well it isn't!
> 
> The 38's feel good barefoot.  I could not wear a sock with them.  They might feel a tad tight through the width on the left footh.
> 
> The 39's feel much looser.  When I wear them with a sock, the heel slips when I walk.
> 
> So....should the heel slip?  Do they stretch?
> 
> I am so confused.  :cry::cry:
> 
> On another note, I ordered the khaki from LG a week ago and have heard boo from them.  Emailed them to change my order, nothing.  How in the world do you get intouch with them?



I think if you are a true 8, and from your description of how they fit, you should keep the size 38.  I don't find that dickers run small at all - in fact they are quite long.  They do stretch out a bit as well.  Unless you want to wear a thick sport-type sock with them, I'd keep the 38s.
I called LG to cancel my pre-order - they are slow to respond to emails.  



mnpurselover said:


> Do you wear your dickers with socks?  I live in MN so it's cold in winter but I'm inside all the time.



I wear them with a thin ankle sock - I live in California though where it's not quite so cold


----------



## runningbird

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Okay.  Here is my story:
> I ordered 2 pairs of Dickers from NAP.  They just came (literally 10 minutes ago).  I ordered a camel in 38 and a 39.  I usually wear a pretty true 8 (except in Lanvin flats and Tory Burch flats, then a 38.5)
> 
> ANYWAY...I figured once I got both sizes, it'd be easy to say "yup this is the best fit".  Well it isn't!
> 
> The 38's feel good barefoot.  I could not wear a sock with them.  They might feel a tad tight through the width on the left footh.
> 
> The 39's feel much looser.  When I wear them with a sock, the heel slips when I walk.
> 
> So....should the heel slip?  Do they stretch?
> 
> I am so confused.  :cry::cry:
> 
> On another note, I ordered the khaki from LG a week ago and have heard boo from them.  Emailed them to change my order, nothing.  How in the world do you get intouch with them?



I would keep the 38's for sure. The suede stretches.  After just a few times wearing them they become so comfortable.

Plus if you wear leather with out socks the inside will start coming apart. I don't know the name of the inside sole part, but your toes will start messing it up. Something to do with moisture & glue.


----------



## Julide

amacasa said:


> Lovely collection!!!



Thank you dear!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Okay.  Here is my story:
> I ordered 2 pairs of Dickers from NAP.  They just came (literally 10 minutes ago).  I ordered a camel in 38 and a 39.  I usually wear a pretty true 8 (except in Lanvin flats and Tory Burch flats, then a 38.5)
> 
> ANYWAY...I figured once I got both sizes, it'd be easy to say "yup this is the best fit".  Well it isn't!
> 
> The 38's feel good barefoot.  I could not wear a sock with them.  They might feel a tad tight through the width on the left footh.
> 
> The 39's feel much looser.  When I wear them with a sock, the heel slips when I walk.
> 
> So....should the heel slip?  Do they stretch?
> 
> I am so confused.  :cry::cry:
> 
> On another note, I ordered the khaki from LG a week ago and have heard boo from them.  Emailed them to change my order, nothing.  How in the world do you get intouch with them?



I would stick with the 38! Any slippage in the boot will cause the leather insole to scrunch and eventually come off completely, I speak from experience and I think this has happened to a few people as well. Speaking from experience I would wear thin little footsie socks (normal socks are noticeable). Enjoy the boots! They will stretch in no time I'm sure!




			
				runningbird said:
			
		

> I would keep the 38's for sure. The suede stretches.  After just a few times wearing them they become so comfortable.
> 
> Plus if you wear leather with out socks the inside will start coming apart. I don't know the name of the inside sole part, but your toes will start messing it up. Something to do with moisture & glue.



Exactly! Just as runningbird said.


----------



## puppynapper

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Okay.  Here is my story:
> I ordered 2 pairs of Dickers from NAP.  They just came (literally 10 minutes ago).  I ordered a camel in 38 and a 39.  I usually wear a pretty true 8 (except in Lanvin flats and Tory Burch flats, then a 38.5)
> 
> ANYWAY...I figured once I got both sizes, it'd be easy to say "yup this is the best fit".  Well it isn't!
> 
> The 38's feel good barefoot.  I could not wear a sock with them.  They might feel a tad tight through the width on the left footh.
> 
> The 39's feel much looser.  When I wear them with a sock, the heel slips when I walk.
> 
> So....should the heel slip?  Do they stretch?
> 
> I am so confused.  :cry::cry:
> 
> On another note, I ordered the khaki from LG a week ago and have heard boo from them.  Emailed them to change my order, nothing.  How in the world do you get intouch with them?



I have to offer a differing opinion on this--I suggest you go with the 39s. I have a pair of dickers that only fit barefoot and another pair that are a size larger, with heel slippage.  Over the course of a year, the smaller pair has not stretched much at all.  They fit perfectly barefoot, but I cannot fit even a thin sock or Terry cloth insole.  I find it uncomfortable to wear them barefoot in hot weather, and if my feet swell even slightly, they become tight.  I prefer the larger pair, because I can wear socks in cooler weather or a Terry cloth insole in warmer weather.  I think it's better to go slightly larger because if the slippage is really that bad you can wear thicker socks or wear both an insole and sock.  I thought the pair that was smaller would be fine, but over time I've really come to regret not giving myself some wiggle room.


----------



## Natalie 2288

Hi everyone just received my IM sneakers can I ask I've been checking online regarding fakes I bought mine from gebnegozionline.com it say that the original ones have a genuine Leather verification tag sewn on the fastener mine does have a genuine leather verification tag but it's not sewn on ?? Also the colour is rubbing off a little on the inside of the sneaker I got the red ones has only else had the same? This website that I bought that from seems ligit but just a little concerned.


----------



## Porter

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Okay.  Here is my story:
> I ordered 2 pairs of Dickers from NAP.  They just came (literally 10 minutes ago).  I ordered a camel in 38 and a 39.  I usually wear a pretty true 8 (except in Lanvin flats and Tory Burch flats, then a 38.5)
> 
> ANYWAY...I figured once I got both sizes, it'd be easy to say "yup this is the best fit".  Well it isn't!
> 
> The 38's feel good barefoot.  I could not wear a sock with them.  They might feel a tad tight through the width on the left footh.
> 
> The 39's feel much looser.  When I wear them with a sock, the heel slips when I walk.
> 
> So....should the heel slip?  Do they stretch?
> 
> I am so confused.  :cry::cry:
> 
> On another note, I ordered the khaki from LG a week ago and have heard boo from them.  Emailed them to change my order, nothing.  How in the world do you get intouch with them?


I have the same view as Puppynapper.  I am a true size 8.  I wear 8 in sandals and sockless shoes and 8.5/39 in boots.  Last season I purchased the Dickers in a 38 and 39 to try.  The 38s touched my toes and the 39s felt a bit roomier than I liked.  I ultimately went with the 39s, and I'm glad I did.  I put in those soles that you cut to size like so:


Now my Dickers are the most comfortable boots I own. I wouldn't have been able to fit insoles in the 38s for sure.  The suede does stretch some, but the insoles help a lot and make the boots nice and cushy!


----------



## jellybebe

gullet71 said:


> Beautiful pictures, and I love your jacket
> Where is it from ?



Sorry I should reiterate that this is not me!


----------



## mnpurselover

I posted this in the accessories thread as well -- 

THANK you from the bottom of my heart for all the replies. seriously, i am so glad you all chimed in. It helped greatly! I tried the boots on again today...and I think the 38 is the way to go. I am hoping they will stretch just a tiny in the width part. The length is okay. The 39's are just pretty darn roomy.

so again - THANK YOU!!!!  

On a side note - I am going to post a picture later of the 2 pairs of camel dickers side by side.  I was amazed how different the colors are and even the suede is different.  The 39's felt more lush.  so weird.


----------



## beauxgoris

Received my black leather dickers today. I am a true 7.5 and the 38 fit perfectly. I was worried they would be more loose then my suede 38's from a couple of years ago - but they seem to have accounted for the difference in the leathers as the smooth leather dickers seem cut pretty trim - TTS.


----------



## oatmella

mnpurselover said:


> I posted this in the accessories thread as well --
> 
> THANK you from the bottom of my heart for all the replies. seriously, i am so glad you all chimed in. It helped greatly! I tried the boots on again today...and I think the 38 is the way to go. I am hoping they will stretch just a tiny in the width part. The length is okay. The 39's are just pretty darn roomy.
> 
> so again - THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> On a side note - I am going to post a picture later of the 2 pairs of camel dickers side by side.  I was amazed how different the colors are and even the suede is different.  The 39's felt more lush.  so weird.



You're welcome .  I am sure they will stretch out a bit in width as you wear them.
Interesting how the suede is different on your two pairs!


----------



## jamandhoney

I finally ordered the dickers in camel and received them today from NAP. I normally wear 37 and the 37 fits perfectly. It's snug around the width at the moment but I'm sure the leather will soften up after a few wears. There's still a bit of room around the toebox. The camel is quite gorgeous! I'm so happy I got them. Now I want the gris.


----------



## jamandhoney

Can I ask what does everyone use to protect the dickers? Do you just use the suede protectant spray? How often do you spray?


----------



## Lvgirl71

jamandhoney said:
			
		

> I finally ordered the dickers in camel and received them today from NAP. I normally wear 37 and the 37 fits perfectly. It's tight around the width at the moment but I'm sure the leather will soften up after a few wears. There's still a bit of room around the toebox. The camel is quite gorgeous! I'm so happy I got them. Now I want the gris.



What is NAP?


----------



## shoegal

Net-a-porter.com


----------



## Lvgirl71

shoegal said:
			
		

> Net-a-porter.com



Ahh thanks I didnt know they carried the boots! Are they quick? 
I got the regular leather Dickers, not crazy about them, thinking I may return them for a pr of suede ones.


----------



## runningbird

jamandhoney said:
			
		

> Can I ask what does everyone use to protect the dickers? Do you just use the suede protectant spray? How often do you spray?



I spray my boots with suede weather protector straight out of the box. Then I use a suede eraser bar & brush to clean them when they get scruff marks. If you don't have an eraser bar I highly recommend it. Last week I managed to get vit E oil off my light khaki Dickers. It took a while but now you can't even tell. You can get a suede cleaning kit anywhere. Drugstores, Target, shoe repair shops, eBay, etc... It's good to brush & clean your suede before you spray them if you've worn them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jamandhoney said:


> I finally ordered the dickers in camel and received them today from NAP. I normally wear 37 and the 37 fits perfectly. It's snug around the width at the moment but I'm sure the leather will soften up after a few wears. There's still a bit of room around the toebox. The camel is quite gorgeous! I'm so happy I got them. Now I want the gris.



Congrats! I first bought camel too and I just bought the gris. You will love them!
I like the camel more for summer, fall/spring and the gris for the winter (because I wear more black and grey then). But both colours will go with everything 

Just do it!


----------



## petot

jamandhoney said:


> I finally ordered the dickers in camel and received them today from NAP. I normally wear 37 and the 37 fits perfectly. It's snug around the width at the moment but I'm sure the leather will soften up after a few wears. There's still a bit of room around the toebox. The camel is quite gorgeous! I'm so happy I got them. Now I want the gris.


Do you wear IT37 or US 7, and ordered the IM dicker in FR 37?


----------



## lapindelune

I keep wondering why they're selling out everywhere else except NAP.
Really fancied the toffee colour at mytheresa (I think) but missed them!

Does anyone know what 'toffee' relates to in the usual colour scheme (like camel, khaki, etc)?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

lapindelune said:


> I keep wondering why they're selling out everywhere else except NAP.
> Really fancied the toffee colour at mytheresa (I think) but missed them!
> 
> Does anyone know what 'toffee' relates to in the usual colour scheme (like camel, khaki, etc)?



Khaki!


----------



## lapindelune

Really? I thought they looked slightly different to the khaki I had seen on Matches. Just goes to show how varied the images are - every shade looks different when photographed in various lighting situations. So tricky!

Was struck by the camel too, it seems like a nice, warm colour.


----------



## Wysha

Will the suede protector spray alter the colour of the suede at all?


----------



## runningbird

Wysha said:
			
		

> Will the suede protector spray alter the colour of the suede at all?



I've never had the suede change colors after spraying. I know it's a possibility, but maybe that's just a warning they have to put on the can? Just spray evenly from a nice distance and whatever you do- don't soak the boot.


----------



## queenofshopping

My Camel dickers from NAP just arrived. This is true color/no flash... Am quite pleased with the Camel, as I was so torn between Khaki and Camel and feared that the Camel would appear more like "chestnut" shade like ugg chestnut. Or just more orangey brown shade as i have seem depicted on some images on-line- but it is not! It is the perfect neutral that I was wanting. 
Furthermore, I got a 40. I quickly tried it on barefoot and felt a slight slipping in heel, however, I wear thin socks with this type of boot. Sock Dreams feeds my sock obsession. I have a thin foot and generally would be a US 9... Almost all of my shoes are euro sizing and I vary from 39-40. However in ankle uggs I wear an 8...  There is NO way i would ever wear any larger than US 9 and the 40 in the Dicker is perfect for me! Thanks for all who gave feedback! I am thrilled!


----------



## queenofshopping

lapindelune said:
			
		

> I keep wondering why they're selling out everywhere else except NAP.
> Really fancied the toffee colour at mytheresa (I think) but missed them!
> 
> Does anyone know what 'toffee' relates to in the usual colour scheme (like camel, khaki, etc)?



I think NAP just restocks faster. I was trying to decide on colors the week of July 23-27 and NAP was out of stock in Camel and my size and I was about to order from LG and happened to look on 7/26 and NAP got new stock overnight.


----------



## lapindelune

Love those, queenofshopping! So tempting. I suspect your kitty is impressed!


----------



## lapindelune

I think these are the camel boots (?), image from LaGarconne:





They seem like a different shade in every pic.


----------



## am2022

love the camel.. mine is taking a long time to arrive!!!  congrats!


----------



## queenofshopping

lapindelune said:


> I think these are the camel boots (?), image from LaGarconne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem like a different shade in every pic.



YES! exactly- that is what i have noticed too- i did not want them to be light sand color but also hoping not quite as dark as they appeared in this picture that you posted- only because i was hoping for the shade to be all season and was afraid that if they were so dark that they would not look as cute with denim shorts as i have seen styled for S/S... being that i live in hotter than hades Texas, the whole pre-fall thing just breaks my heart and is torturesome- fall is my absolute favorite season- next is winter and i die to wear transition pieces- and was hoping that this Camel dicker would work- and much to my delight the color/shade is everything i had hoped for and more- and TBH it is the pictures i have seen on this thread that comforted me enough to order the Camel, as i was leaning toward khaki based on the shopping site pics-


----------



## soholaleni

Wysha said:


> Will the suede protector spray alter the colour of the suede at all?



I've used the Kiwi brand suede protector on my dickers, as well as other lighter colored shoes and they do not cause any color change. I was quite impressed actually!


----------



## jamandhoney

petot said:


> Do you wear IT37 or US 7, and ordered the IM dicker in FR 37?



*petot* - I normally wear IT 37 and ordered the dicker in FR 37 and it's a good fit. I think they are true to size. Hope this helps.



runningbird said:


> I spray my boots with suede weather protector straight out of the box. Then I use a suede eraser bar & brush to clean them when they get scruff marks. If you don't have an eraser bar I highly recommend it. Last week I managed to get vit E oil off my light khaki Dickers. It took a while but now you can't even tell. You can get a suede cleaning kit anywhere. Drugstores, Target, shoe repair shops, eBay, etc... It's good to brush & clean your suede before you spray them if you've worn them. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the advice *runningbird*. 



Mulberry_Love said:


> Congrats! I first bought camel too and I just bought the gris. You will love them!
> I like the camel more for summer, fall/spring and the gris for the winter (because I wear more black and grey then). But both colours will go with everything
> 
> Just do it!



*Mulberry_Love* - you're bad!  I'm from Australia and we are nearly at the end of our winter. We are coming into Spring/Summer at the end of the month so the camel is a perfect colour for the upcoming weather. I so can't wait. Where did you buy the gris? I got the camel from NAP for a really good price as they currently have free shipping and I also received a 50GBP gift voucher so it worked out to be really cheap.


----------



## lapindelune

Has anyone from the UK / Europe ever ordered from La Garconne? Wondering how easy the shipping works out, and the dreaded customs!


----------



## lapindelune

.....actually, done a bit of research,, doesn't sound like a bright idea!


----------



## Jira

Does anyone else have a problem with heels slipping out of the boots when walking? The SA told me that I have a narrow heel and that's why it's happening. So disappointed.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jamandhoney said:


> *petot* - I normally wear IT 37 and ordered the dicker in FR 37 and it's a good fit. I think they are true to size. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice *runningbird*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mulberry_Love* - you're bad!  I'm from Australia and we are nearly at the end of our winter. We are coming into Spring/Summer at the end of the month so the camel is a perfect colour for the upcoming weather. I so can't wait. Where did you buy the gris? I got the camel from NAP for a really good price as they currently have free shipping and I also received a 50GBP gift voucher so it worked out to be really cheap.



Hi Jamandhoney!

I bought the gris at a Dutch warehouse.


----------



## duna

I have the Dickers and am thinking of getting a pair of Jennys, since I have to order them online, do they fit the same as the Dickers???? TIA


----------



## juneping

Jira said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have a problem with heels slipping out of the boots when walking? The SA told me that I have a narrow heel and that's why it's happening. So disappointed.



I have small heels and I dont have this problem with dickers. I assume you are a half size and you sized up?? If you have narrow feet add an insole and this should solve the problem.


----------



## runningbird

juneping said:
			
		

> I have small heels and I dont have this problem with dickers. I assume you are a half size and you sized up?? If you have narrow feet add an insole and this should solve the problem.



Great advice Juneping.
They sell heel inserts. I had a slippage problem with a different pair of boots & this worked like magic.


----------



## runningbird

duna said:
			
		

> I have the Dickers and am thinking of getting a pair of Jennys, since I have to order them online, do they fit the same as the Dickers???? TIA



Yep, both styles fit the same. TTS.


----------



## Jaded81

How is the sizing for the bobbys?


----------



## runningbird

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> How is the sizing for the bobbys?



The Bobby's fit the same as the Dickers & Jenny's.


----------



## Jaded81

runningbird said:
			
		

> Great advice Juneping.
> They sell heel inserts. I had a slippage problem with a different pair of boots & this worked like magic.



I never knew there was such a thing? Any recommendations? Would like to use it on my dickers and maybe pistols


----------



## Jaded81

runningbird said:
			
		

> The Bobby's fit the same as the Dickers & Jenny's.



Well for gwens, Bardus, Dombes I am 39 but for dickers and reas I am 38. 

In terms of dickers, I think I am maybe a 38.5 actually because the 39s were too big and the 38 is a little snug, but with both I have heel slippage


----------



## runningbird

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I never knew there was such a thing? Any recommendations? Would like to use it on my dickers and maybe pistols



I like Dr Scholls gel heel cup inserts. They sell them at drugstores, Target, etc...


----------



## beauxgoris

Jira said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with heels slipping out of the boots when walking? The SA told me that I have a narrow heel and that's why it's happening. So disappointed.



I had this issue with my Rachel Comey Mars boots (similar). The SA told me it meant the boots were too large as it would only increase and was an ill fit. I sized 1/2 size down and they were perfect. Maybe a bit snug at first - but then stretched and were perfect. My feet would have been flopping around in the original size I purchased. 

That being said I'm a true 7.5 and the Dickers in 38 are perfect for me.


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone have multiple pairs of these boots? I have the suede taupe dickers and now black leather dickers - but I'm thinking of getting the tan leather or chocolate leather too. Is that overkill? I have black and tan Rachel Comey Mars boots as well. No chocolate though.

thoughts?


----------



## runningbird

beauxgoris said:
			
		

> Does anyone have multiple pairs of these boots? I have the suede taupe dickers and now black leather dickers - but I'm thinking of getting the tan leather or chocolate leather too. Is that overkill? I have black and tan Rachel Comey Mars boots as well. No chocolate though.
> 
> thoughts?



I don't think it's overkill. I think it makes them last longer by changing them out more often. I've always read you shouldn't wear your leather shoes in consecutive days. You have to give them a days rest. And since who doesn't want to wear their Dickers everyday you need at least two different shades. Right? Right.


----------



## duna

runningbird said:


> I don't think it's overkill. I think it makes them last longer by changing them out more often. I've always read you shouldn't wear your leather shoes in consecutive days. You have to give them a days rest. And since who doesn't want to wear their Dickers everyday you need at least two different shades. Right? Right.



I agree, I have 3 pairs of Dickers, charcoal, sage and miel, and I don't think they are too many....In fact I would get a pair of brown ones too, if I get the chance!


----------



## duna

runningbird said:


> Yep, both styles fit the same. TTS.



Thanks!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Ok I decided to return the dickers in smooth blk leather, I think the suede looks better in this style!  I tried it on with outfits, but it looked funny


----------



## Mulberry_Love

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone have multiple pairs of these boots? I have the suede taupe dickers and now black leather dickers - but I'm thinking of getting the tan leather or chocolate leather too. Is that overkill? I have black and tan Rachel Comey Mars boots as well. No chocolate though.
> 
> thoughts?



No way! I have bought this seasons camel and gris. It felt like overkill at first but I wear the heck out of them. They go with everything!


----------



## JDN

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Ok I decided to return the dickers in smooth blk leather, I think the suede looks better in this style!  I tried it on with outfits, but it looked funny



I don't own a pair (yet) but I also think that they look better in suede  good decision LV...what color are you getting?


----------



## Lvgirl71

JDN said:
			
		

> I don't own a pair (yet) but I also think that they look better in suede  good decision LV...what color are you getting?



Hey food to see you on here too! I am going to probably get the blk suede ones I saw on NAP, those looked super cute! 
I like the Gris too but it still seems too light for me! I wished they had a darker grey.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Hey food to see you on here too! I am going to probably get the blk suede ones I saw on NAP, those looked super cute!
> I like the Gris too but it still seems too light for me! I wished they had a darker grey.



I meant Good, dang phone! Lol


----------



## runningbird

I ordered the cognac leather dickers from LG.  They should arrive next Wednesday.  Can't wait!   I've been reading how people aren't fond of the leather boots, but I'm hoping the lighter brown shade looks good.  Here's a pic of them.  Also thought I'd post a pic of Kirsten in the dark brown version.


----------



## queenofshopping

runningbird said:
			
		

> I ordered the cognac leather dickers from LG.  They should arrive next Wednesday.  Can't wait!   I've been reading how people aren't fond of the leather boots, but I'm hoping the lighter brown shade looks good.  Here's a pic of them.  Also thought I'd post a pic of Kirsten in the dark brown version.



That lighter brown is just stunning to me! I am tempted to order some... Who has them in stock (web)?  I just rcvd the Camel from NAP and love mine. I am really tempted by the lighter leather ones you posted. I have a TDF pair of Celine boots that are similar shade, but I am terrified to wear them much for fear of water spots/damage etc. my Celine ones I have never seen anywhere else, as I ordered from NM on-line in like 2006 or 2007 and paid around $1100 for them, and are super supple leather and despite being so versatile, I do not wear as much as I would love to... I hate to be duplicitous in my wardrobe, and the Celine is ankle but way different than dicker....am trying to rationalize ordering the one you'd just posted lol. Love love them.


----------



## runningbird

queenofshopping said:


> That lighter brown is just stunning to me! I am tempted to order some... Who has them in stock (web)?  I just rcvd the Camel from NAP and love mine. I am really tempted by the lighter leather ones you posted. I have a TDF pair of Celine boots that are similar shade, but I am terrified to wear them much for fear of water spots/damage etc. my Celine ones I have never seen anywhere else, as I ordered from NM on-line in like 2006 or 2007 and paid around $1100 for them, and are super supple leather and despite being so versatile, I do not wear as much as I would love to... I hate to be duplicitous in my wardrobe, and the Celine is ankle but way different than dicker....am trying to rationalize ordering the one you'd just posted lol. Love love them.


I've only seen the cognac color at La Garconne on line.  I'll post some up close pics when I get them on Wednesday to further help you decide.  Those Celine boots you have sound exquisite.  I can understand your trepidation at wanting to wear them all the time.


----------



## Brigitte031

The only thing keeping me from ordering the leather ones... Even though leather is more versatile than suede (weather wise, wear wise) - is that the leather ones look too shiny. They just look oversaturated in color and stiff. I can't wait to see a pair of really worn in leather Dickers. That'll probably push me over the edge into wanting them pretty badly, lol!


----------



## Eilene

runningbird said:


> I ordered the cognac leather dickers from LG.  They should arrive next Wednesday.  Can't wait!   I've been reading how people aren't fond of the leather boots, but I'm hoping the lighter brown shade looks good.  Here's a pic of them.  Also thought I'd post a pic of Kirsten in the dark brown version.



I really think that I like the lighter leather also. Even the Bronze look great. The black just look strange to me. I didn't like them on. Can't wait to see them on you!



Lvgirl71 said:


> Hey food to see you on here too! I am going to probably get the blk suede ones I saw on NAP, those looked super cute!
> I like the Gris too but it still seems too light for me! I wished they had a darker grey.



They are all beautiful...really. You can't go wrong with any of the colors! Look...I bought 3 pairs in a week & I would buy more if they had more colors. I have worn everyone with different outfits. So comfy!!



Lvgirl71 said:


> Ok I decided to return the dickers in smooth blk leather, I think the suede looks better in this style!  I tried it on with outfits, but it looked funny



I totally agree. I returned my black leather also. They looked funny. Wait till you get the suede...you WILL want more than one!!


----------



## vancitygirl

I heard that fall's camel is different from spring's camel shade.  Is this true?   Do u guys know where I can get a pair in 38.  It seems sites like barneys are out of stock.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

vancitygirl said:


> I heard that fall's camel is different from spring's camel shade.  Is this true?   Do u guys know where I can get a pair in 38.  It seems sites like barneys are out of stock.



Check out Net a Porter and La Garconne!


----------



## lapindelune

I don't really think that the leather boots are too shiny, weird looking or odd in any way. I just think that we are so used to seeing the suede dickers styled and photographed (and basically hyped to the hilt!) that the leather versions might not feel as 'convincing' because of this. I can't really explain what I mean, but I do admit to falling for the suede allure myself, and I know that it is because they have been modeled so well and so thoroughly by a trillion other bloggers. 
What I personally love about the suede boots is the subtle variations, and there do appear to have been more colour choices with those, too....but the leather really are lovely looking. I would be tempted if I didn't already own a decent pair of similar leather boots (high street, but good and durable).


----------



## jedimaster

Brigitte031 said:


> The only thing keeping me from ordering the leather ones... Even though leather is more versatile than suede (weather wise, wear wise) - is that the leather ones look too shiny. They just look oversaturated in color and stiff. I can't wait to see a pair of really worn in leather Dickers. That'll probably push me over the edge into wanting them pretty badly, lol!



I bought this seaon's black leather ones in Barneys - they are not a hard or shiny black at all, more of a soft, slightly distressed black - not really matte but not quite satin either. Really cool - they have a lot of range, and SO comfortable.


----------



## queenofshopping

vancitygirl said:
			
		

> I heard that fall's camel is different from spring's camel shade.  Is this true?   Do u guys know where I can get a pair in 38.  It seems sites like barneys are out of stock.



I just received Fall Camel from NAP this week and posted a picture a few posts up. They had been OOS on NAP, but they restocked on 7/26ish... I am thrilled with the color that they are IRL


----------



## kookai-lola

vancitygirl said:
			
		

> I heard that fall's camel is different from spring's camel shade.  Is this true?   Do u guys know where I can get a pair in 38.  It seems sites like barneys are out of stock.



Are you from Vancouver? Holts can order you some from their Toronto location as well misch and gravity pope are carrying the dickers. I'm not sure of the colours available but I managed to get a pair ordered in from Holts TO in a 39 in Gris. Good luck


----------



## cph706

Hi, I'm looking at getting a pair of Jenny's. Any photos to compare the taupe vs khaki vs green? Is the green really green? All the colors look the same on my computer!


----------



## flower71

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone have multiple pairs of these boots? I have the suede taupe dickers and now black leather dickers - but I'm thinking of getting the tan leather or chocolate leather too. Is that overkill? I have black and tan Rachel Comey Mars boots as well. No chocolate though.
> 
> thoughts?


um, I have 3 pairs of dickers (chocolat and taupe suede and camel leather) and plan on getting another pair in black. I got my first pair 4 years ago and I am still wearing them to death...So i really don't think it's overkill, but that's just me


----------



## queenofshopping

cph706 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm looking at getting a pair of Jenny's. Any photos to compare the taupe vs khaki vs green? Is the green really green? All the colors look the same on my computer!



Who has green? I would love some green boots! And I have been wanting an excuse to order the Jenny...


----------



## vancitygirl

Mulberry_Love said:


> Check out Net a Porter and La Garconne!


 
-Thank you for the heads up!



queenofshopping said:


> I just received Fall Camel from NAP this week and posted a picture a few posts up. They had been OOS on NAP, but they restocked on 7/26ish... I am thrilled with the color that they are IRL


 
-They do look wonderful. I think spring's camel shade was a tad too mustard-y looking.



kookai-lola said:


> Are you from Vancouver? Holts can order you some from their Toronto location as well misch and gravity pope are carrying the dickers. I'm not sure of the colours available but I managed to get a pair ordered in from Holts TO in a 39 in Gris. Good luck


 
-Yes, I'm in Vancouver. I actually saw the camel at Gravity pope, but I think they were $580. Lagarconne has them for cheaper, but of course in US funds. 

How much did it cost you? - am i allowed to ask on here? if not, please PM me. thank you!!


----------



## kookai-lola

vancitygirl said:
			
		

> -Yes, I'm in Vancouver. I actually saw the camel at Gravity pope, but I think they were $580. Lagarconne has them for cheaper, but of course in US funds.
> 
> How much did it cost you? - am i allowed to ask on here? if not, please PM me. thank you!!



Hi vancitygirl.

The Holts price was $565. Good luck on yiur search to find a pair


----------



## lapindelune

Are any new ones expected at Matches, MyTheresa or NAP soon?

I noticed the khaki at MrsH but they were not available to buy online and the pics don't seem too 'true'.

Note to stores: if you ain't gonna sell it online, maybe remove it form the items page, ffs.


----------



## rhinabi

lapindelune said:
			
		

> Are any new ones expected at Matches, MyTheresa or NAP soon?
> 
> I noticed the khaki at MrsH but they were not available to buy online and the pics don't seem too 'true'.
> 
> Note to stores: if you ain't gonna sell it online, maybe remove it form the items page, ffs.



Edit: oops! Thought I was in the sneaker thread. I do know that matches restocks the dickers. I've seen them sell out a couple times and they restocked all sizes.


----------



## cph706

What is the general opinion on La Garconne? I'd like to order from them, I get the impression that they're a little slow, but otherwise has anyone had a real problem? I'd like to be sure that returns aren't a huge issue, since this would be my first pair of Isabel Marants and I'm not 100% sure of size.


----------



## lapindelune

Thanks Rhinabi !


----------



## Julide

cph706 said:


> What is the general opinion on La Garconne? I'd like to order from them, I get the impression that they're a little slow, but otherwise has anyone had a real problem? I'd like to be sure that returns aren't a huge issue, since this would be my first pair of Isabel Marants and I'm not 100% sure of size.



I have purchased from them several times. I have had one slow shipment on a pre-order, but I find them easy to work with, in terms of returns and exchanges. IHTH!


----------



## Biondina1003

Not sure if this has been posted already, but Barneys.com has the taupe Bekett. Size 6 and 7.


----------



## Brigitte031

cph706 said:
			
		

> What is the general opinion on La Garconne? I'd like to order from them, I get the impression that they're a little slow, but otherwise has anyone had a real problem? I'd like to be sure that returns aren't a huge issue, since this would be my first pair of Isabel Marants and I'm not 100% sure of size.



Ugh... I haven't ordered from La Garconne too often but I just made my first return to them. It took them 9 business days/13 days to even email me that they got my return of two t-shirts. I called them, left a voicemail, and emailed 3x before I got ONE email back.

I don't know what the gigantic delay was but I don't remember them being this slow before. :/

Now the email they sent says it will take 7 business days before they even issue me a refund.


----------



## Jaded81

cph706 said:
			
		

> What is the general opinion on La Garconne? I'd like to order from them, I get the impression that they're a little slow, but otherwise has anyone had a real problem? I'd like to be sure that returns aren't a huge issue, since this would be my first pair of Isabel Marants and I'm not 100% sure of size.



I have ordered from them and they are very slow to ship or respond to emails. Was thinking of doing a return but seems too much of a hassle and expensive for international customers. Don't think I will be ordering from them unless they have something I really really want.

Any non-US tpfers done returns or exchanges with them? Do they charge additional shipping fees for exchanges?


----------



## beauxgoris

The main thing with them is that you have a *very short* window to do a return. So I don't buy from them unless I'm 100% sure I want to keep the item.


----------



## drati

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone have multiple pairs of these boots? I have the suede taupe dickers and now black leather dickers - but I'm thinking of getting the tan leather or chocolate leather too. Is that overkill? I have black and tan Rachel Comey Mars boots as well. No chocolate though.
> 
> thoughts?



If you wear them a lot, why not?


----------



## drati

lapindelune said:


> Note to stores: if you ain't gonna sell it online, maybe remove it form the items page, ffs.



I've been able to arrange mail order purchase from stores that say no web orders. If they hadn't featured the product online I would never have found it.


----------



## Loreen

Hi all, I've just spent the last few days trawling through this entire thread and am now addicted to the idea of the IM dickers. 

I bought my first pair on the weekend, a leather pair in bronze as I'm quite uncoordinated and was worried about ruining a suede pair. But after all these posts, I'm convinced I need a lighter pair in suede! Am thinking of camel suede from NAP as they don't look too yellow according to people's photos. 
Anyway, thought I would post a couple of pics of my leather dickers in case anyone wants to know how they look (I know everyone else's photos have been uber helpful for me). These are taken in natural (overcast) light:


----------



## am2022

lovelove this color.. is this the bronze or chocolate brown???

at mrs h, the bronze had been there for 2 months and it is very light color?

where did you snag them dear and how much was it?


Loreen said:


> Hi all, I've just spent the last few days trawling through this entire thread and am now addicted to the idea of the IM dickers.
> 
> I bought my first pair on the weekend, a leather pair in bronze as I'm quite uncoordinated and was worried about ruining a suede pair. But after all these posts, I'm convinced I need a lighter pair in suede! Am thinking of camel suede from NAP as they don't look too yellow according to people's photos.
> Anyway, thought I would post a couple of pics of my leather dickers in case anyone wants to know how they look (I know everyone else's photos have been uber helpful for me). These are taken in natural (overcast) light:


----------



## Loreen

The box says bronze so I'm assuming that's what it is? There was only black and bronze leather available so I can't say how it compares to the chocolate. 

I got it at Liberty (London) for £385.

Presumably since the size 37 fits fine in the leather, I can just order the same size in the suede? 





			
				amacasa said:
			
		

> lovelove this color.. is this the bronze or chocolate brown???
> 
> at mrs h, the bronze had been there for 2 months and it is very light color?
> 
> where did you snag them dear and how much was it?


----------



## lapindelune

drati said:


> I've been able to arrange mail order purchase from stores that say no web orders. If they hadn't featured the product online I would never have found it.



I know what you mean - perhaps it might be better if they put them in a different section, but still easily visible, if that makes sense ...


----------



## Niniloves

Oh no! So sad...I've had this happen to me a couple of times with dark boots/clothing, and they did eventually stop, but it was so frustrating in the mean time. I hope you figure out a solution soon, as those boots are too gorgeous not to wear!


----------



## NYC Glitz

Purchased my Isabel Marant Khaki Dickers today at her store in NYC. LOVE THEM... While I was there Kim Kardashian and Kanye were shopping too. I did not get a good picture of them though : (

So I tried on the Khaki and the Camel, went home with Khaki (the more greenish toned ones)







and a pic of Mr. West shopping for his woman : )


----------



## runningbird

I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.


----------



## Julide

runningbird said:


> I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.



Those are stunning!!Congrats!!


----------



## Jaded81

NYC Glitz said:
			
		

> Purchased my Isabel Marant Khaki Dickers today at her store in NYC. LOVE THEM... While I was there Kim Kardashian and Kanye were shopping too. I did not get a good picture of them though : (
> 
> So I tried on the Khaki and the Camel, went home with Khaki (the more greenish toned ones)
> 
> and a pic of Mr. West shopping for his woman : )



Love the khaki too! I think they are a fan neutral!!!  Haha maybe he is shopping for himself


----------



## runningbird

NYC Glitz said:
			
		

> Purchased my Isabel Marant Khaki Dickers today at her store in NYC. LOVE THEM... While I was there Kim Kardashian and Kanye were shopping too. I did not get a good picture of them though : (
> 
> So I tried on the Khaki and the Camel, went home with Khaki (the more greenish toned ones)
> 
> and a pic of Mr. West shopping for his woman : )



What a great shopping adventure! The khaki's are quite nice.


----------



## drati

runningbird said:


> I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.



Love the cognac leather Dickers, they look amazing on you.


----------



## drati

I was lucky to pick up these IM boots at a massively reduced price recently. I think this may be a model from a few years ago; it's called Zand. The sizing is smaller than the sizing of the Dickers and Dixies from recent seasons. This is the same size as my Dickers but it feels like a size smaller. I think they will stretch to be an OK fit on me though.


----------



## Jaded81

runningbird said:
			
		

> I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.



What a beautiful rich colour!


----------



## petot

drati said:


> I was lucky to pick up these IM boots at a massively reduced price recently. I think this may be a model from a few years ago; it's called Zand. The sizing is smaller than the sizing of the Dickers and Dixies from recent seasons. This is the same size as my Dickers but it feels like a size smaller. I think they will stretch to be an OK fit on me though.


Oh drati, what a great find!! They look great & classic..I wish I could find a pair also at discount!


----------



## petot

runningbird said:


> I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.


Oh these look great! I think I want one too


----------



## Eilene

runningbird said:


> I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.



Beautiful!! I sent back my black leather. I just didn't love the way they looked...but I think I have to get the cognac. I think they are much more unique looking! Enjoy wearing these beautiful boots!


----------



## Eilene

drati said:


> I was lucky to pick up these IM boots at a massively reduced price recently. I think this may be a model from a few years ago; it's called Zand. The sizing is smaller than the sizing of the Dickers and Dixies from recent seasons. This is the same size as my Dickers but it feels like a size smaller. I think they will stretch to be an OK fit on me though.



These are really nice & the leather looks wonderful! You always find neat stuff!!!


----------



## Porter

NYC Glitz said:
			
		

> Purchased my Isabel Marant Khaki Dickers today at her store in NYC. LOVE THEM... While I was there Kim Kardashian and Kanye were shopping too. I did not get a good picture of them though : (
> 
> So I tried on the Khaki and the Camel, went home with Khaki (the more greenish toned ones)
> 
> and a pic of Mr. West shopping for his woman : )


I have the khaki as well and I love them! They look like so many shades depending on the light.  They will be more gray one moment, brown the next and when I look at them again, they have a nice hint of green! 




			
				runningbird said:
			
		

> I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.


These are gorgeous!  This is my favorite color in the leather dickers.  I can see them being the perfect worn-in pair of boots down the road.


----------



## Porter

drati said:
			
		

> I was lucky to pick up these IM boots at a massively reduced price recently. I think this may be a model from a few years ago; it's called Zand. The sizing is smaller than the sizing of the Dickers and Dixies from recent seasons. This is the same size as my Dickers but it feels like a size smaller. I think they will stretch to be an OK fit on me though.



What a great pair of black boots!  Definitely a mix between the Dickers and Dixies.  Awesome find especially with that discount!


----------



## lapindelune

drati said:


> I was lucky to pick up these IM boots at a massively reduced price recently. I think this may be a model from a few years ago; it's called Zand. The sizing is smaller than the sizing of the Dickers and Dixies from recent seasons. This is the same size as my Dickers but it feels like a size smaller. I think they will stretch to be an OK fit on me though.



I really like these, the leather looks perfectly soft. I love the more minimal detailing too. Also, are those navy velvet jeans? Whatever they are they look awesome!


----------



## mnpurselover

cph706 said:


> What is the general opinion on La Garconne? I'd like to order from them, I get the impression that they're a little slow, but otherwise has anyone had a real problem? I'd like to be sure that returns aren't a huge issue, since this would be my first pair of Isabel Marants and I'm not 100% sure of size.



I ordered 2 pairs of dickers from them and also NAP.  I got the ones from NAP almost instantly and so I decided to cancel the black ones from La Garconne.  I emailed like 3 times, called, no response.  Well like a week later, they shipped the black boots and then like 4 days later emailed and said "we apologize for not getting back to you before now.  Hope you enjoy your purchase"

so basically - they're fine if you know exactly what you want and will keep it.  I have no doubt their return process is painful, knowing how poor/slow their customer service is.  I'll just throw mine on ebay instead of dealing with them!

HTH


----------



## cph706

mnpurselover said:


> I ordered 2 pairs of dickers from them and also NAP.  I got the ones from NAP almost instantly and so I decided to cancel the black ones from La Garconne.  I emailed like 3 times, called, no response.  Well like a week later, they shipped the black boots and then like 4 days later emailed and said "we apologize for not getting back to you before now.  Hope you enjoy your purchase"
> 
> so basically - they're fine if you know exactly what you want and will keep it.  I have no doubt their return process is painful, knowing how poor/slow their customer service is.  I'll just throw mine on ebay instead of dealing with them!
> 
> HTH



Thanks for all the feedback! Sounds like NAP is the way to go? Or Barneys if they restock.


----------



## mnpurselover

cph706 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! Sounds like NAP is the way to go? Or Barneys if they restock.



for sure!  I returned a pair of boots to NAP and was credited to my acct like 3 days later


----------



## Minnie

Does anyone know were I can purchase the Jacob boots in grey?


----------



## NYC Glitz

As for La Garconne, honestly I ordered my boots last Friday August 3rd, and they are coming today August 9th so about a week. The issue is, they probably dont have something thats high demand, but they never put "not in stock" or "sold out" so they have you order and send it out whenever they get a shipment. hope this makes sense I am trying to have a conversation with someone while typing this at the same time *-^


----------



## jellylicious

runningbird said:


> I just received these gorgeous cognac leather Dickers today. They run true to size- same as the suede ones. La Garconne is selling them if you're interested (also black & bronze). These boots are super comfy right off the bat. I can't wait until their broken in & distressed. I'm anticipating that they only get better with age.





Loreen said:


> Hi all, I've just spent the last few days trawling through this entire thread and am now addicted to the idea of the IM dickers.
> 
> I bought my first pair on the weekend, a leather pair in bronze as I'm quite uncoordinated and was worried about ruining a suede pair. But after all these posts, I'm convinced I need a lighter pair in suede! Am thinking of camel suede from NAP as they don't look too yellow according to people's photos.
> Anyway, thought I would post a couple of pics of my leather dickers in case anyone wants to know how they look (I know everyone else's photos have been uber helpful for me). These are taken in natural (overcast) light:



These colors are gorgeous. Love both but the cognac color got me! Congrats! 



NYC Glitz said:


> Purchased my Isabel Marant Khaki Dickers today at her store in NYC. LOVE THEM... While I was there Kim Kardashian and Kanye were shopping too. I did not get a good picture of them though : (
> 
> So I tried on the Khaki and the Camel, went home with Khaki (the more greenish toned ones)
> 
> View attachment 1826384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Mr. West shopping for his woman : )
> 
> View attachment 1826386


The khaki is a good choice especially with fall coming. I have the camel but i think it's more summery-IMO. Enjoy them! 
P.S: Lucky "Perfect *****" Kim!


----------



## Eilene

I just ordered the Cognac Dickers from La Garconne!!! They are the only ones that had them.
I hope I love them in person!! They look gorgeous in the mod pic above!!!


----------



## runningbird

Eilene said:
			
		

> I just ordered the Cognac Dickers from La Garconne!!! They are the only ones that had them.
> I hope I love them in person!! They look gorgeous in the mod pic above!!!



YAY! I think you will love the color for sure. I'm really happy with them. 

Looks like Barney's now has the cognac & black leather Dickers. 

I had no problems with La Garconne. They shipped about 3 days after I placed my order & arrived a week later. They're slower than most, but it gave me something to look forward to.


----------



## Brigitte031

I spoke to a customer service rep from La Garconne and they told me they're moving warehouses. So that's what I guess accounted for the extreme delay. Doesn't make sense though, as to why I would call, voicemail, email without a response from them though. But I'm guessing they have their stuff together now?

Lol... But knowing how much demand there is for IM items I don't get why they would conduct their move during all the pre-orders...


----------



## queenofshopping

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I spoke to a customer service rep from La Garconne and they told me they're moving warehouses. So that's what I guess accounted for the extreme delay. Doesn't make sense though, as to why I would call, voicemail, email without a response from them though. But I'm guessing they have their stuff together now?
> 
> Lol... But knowing how much demand there is for IM items I don't get why they would conduct their move during all the pre-orders...



I did see something on their site mid/late July stating something to that effect- that all orders placed between certain dates would not be processed until several days later- And something about moving...
I ordered mine from NAP, which were shipped same day.
I notice they are sending lots of new arrival emails this week compared to end of July, so it would seem they are back to normal pace... I did google about LG customer service, and found a very interesting article that really left a bad taste in my mouth with regards to their general attitude towards their customers.... Personally, I have avoided ordering from them after reading that article, and give my business for IM and other brands for web orders to NAP instead.


----------



## Eilene

I placed my order this morning with La Garconne for the Cognac Dickers & 3 hours ago I got an email saying that they shipped!!! That my friends is pretty darn fast!


----------



## Jaded81

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> I ordered 2 pairs of dickers from them and also NAP.  I got the ones from NAP almost instantly and so I decided to cancel the black ones from La Garconne.  I emailed like 3 times, called, no response.  Well like a week later, they shipped the black boots and then like 4 days later emailed and said "we apologize for not getting back to you before now.  Hope you enjoy your purchase"
> 
> so basically - they're fine if you know exactly what you want and will keep it.  I have no doubt their return process is painful, knowing how poor/slow their customer service is.  I'll just throw mine on ebay instead of dealing with them!
> 
> HTH



They did something similar to me too and bring international it cost far too much to pay shipping to me then back again!


----------



## beauxgoris

La Garconne is a pain in the behind to deal with in my experience. Plus their return window is SUPER short - not worth it imo. I ordered the *Cognac* from Barney's - they are just too beautiful to miss out on. I have caramel Rachel Comey Mars boots - but these seem more special. I wanted the chocolate (as my alternative to black) but once I saw those Cognac. I was done!


----------



## bekind20thers

Do you think Isabel Marant will be releasing a taupe version of the dicker boot for late fall? *Crosses fingers*


----------



## oatmella

beauxgoris said:


> La Garconne is a pain in the behind to deal with in my experience. Plus their return window is SUPER short - not worth it imo. I ordered the *Cognac* from Barney's - they are just too beautiful to miss out on. I have caramel Rachel Comey Mars boots - but these seem more special. I wanted the chocolate (as my alternative to black) but once I saw those Cognac. I was done!



The leather Cognac Dickers are really nice!  How would you compare the comfort of the Rachel Comey boots to the Dickers?



bekind20thers said:


> Do you think Isabel Marant will be releasing a taupe version of the dicker boot for late fall? *Crosses fingers*



I don't think they will be releasing any new colors until spring ... I think 'khaki' and 'gris' have replaced taupe for now ...


----------



## beauxgoris

oatmella said:


> The leather Cognac Dickers are really nice!  How would you compare the comfort of the Rachel Comey boots to the Dickers?



They're the same I think in terms of comfort - the toe box of the RC boots is a bit more narrow and the RC run very TTS.


----------



## petot

I can't decide which of the first IM dickers to get.. pls help me!
How is the gris compared to khaki?
I saw the gris.. and it looks somewhat greenish too.. but I never see the khaki in real life.
Which is more neutral?
If I love my first pair, I am thinking of getting the cognac leather too


----------



## regeens

My Theresa has the black suede Dickers back in stock. Slightly cheaper than Lagarconne, Barneys, Matches and NAP.

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/dicker-suede-ankle-boots-159532.html


----------



## bekind20thers

oatmella said:


> I don't think they will be releasing any new colors until spring ... I think 'khaki' and 'gris' have replaced taupe for now ...


 

That sucks! I've been waiting for a light taupe version for a year or more. I'd like to own a pair already! But I contacted the IM showroom in france to see what they say. I'm getting impatient..


----------



## bekind20thers

There is a photo from the blog 'Stylish with a Budget: http://stylishwithabudget.blogspot.com wearing the IM dicker boots in gris. A very different view of the color in the daylight in my opinion, a chocolate color instead of gray.


----------



## Julide

petot said:


> I can't decide which of the first IM dickers to get.. pls help me!
> How is the gris compared to khaki?
> I saw the gris.. and it looks somewhat greenish too.. but I never see the khaki in real life.
> Which is more neutral?
> If I love my first pair, I am thinking of getting the cognac leather too



I have both, if you are looking for a versatile colour, I would go for khaki. They are more neutral than gris, ie will go with more colours. I posted a pic a while back with khaki and gris, this is only my opinion. IHTH!!


----------



## Jaded81

Julide said:
			
		

> I have both, if you are looking for a versatile colour, I would go for khaki. They are more neutral than gris, ie will go with more colours. I posted a pic a while back with khaki and gris, this is only my opinion. IHTH!!



ITA 

I returned the Gris and I kept the Khaki for that reason


----------



## bekind20thers

Gris boots on blog http://eateveryday.blogspot.com


----------



## bekind20thers

cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/1582/products/IMG_9976_3.jpg?139605

Gris dicker boots.


----------



## Eilene

I guess I'm different because I LOVE the Gris. To me they look grey/brown. I think of a little darker Taupe when I look at them. Beautiful!!!!
In fact I am wearing them now!


----------



## Brigitte031

bekind20thers said:


> Gris boots on blog http://eateveryday.blogspot.com



You look amazing! Your dogs are super cute also. Loving your blog, just subbed to it.


----------



## petot

Eilene said:


> I guess I'm different because I LOVE the Gris. To me they look grey/brown. I think of a little darker Taupe when I look at them. Beautiful!!!!
> In fact I am wearing them now!


Elaine: is your gris happen to be a size 38?

I think there are 2 'different' kinds of Gris..one is the greyish brownish (which I adore!), and one is the greyish greenish.
The reason I am saying this is because:
I first ordered the gris in size 38. When it came, I fell in love with the gris color, it looked so beautiful, a dark grey with a hint of brown.. so pretty, not to mention the suede felt & looked so luxurious! But sadly they were too big for me! 
So I ordered the 37 Gris. I received them in a couple of days and was surprised to see that the color is very different! The difference is quite obvious as I compared them side by side.
The suede gris in size 37 felt different, it was not as thick / luxurious as the 38 gris.
And 37 gris definitely has a green undertone.
Oh I am soooo dissapointed.. I really want the greyish - brownish combo!!


----------



## lapindelune

petot said:


> Elaine: is your gris happen to be a size 38?
> 
> I think there are 2 'different' kinds of Gris..one is the greyish brownish (which I adore!), and one is the greyish greenish.
> The reason I am saying this is because:
> I first ordered the gris in size 38. When it came, I fell in love with the gris color, it looked so beautiful, a dark grey with a hint of brown.. so pretty, not to mention the suede felt & looked so luxurious! But sadly they were too big for me!
> So I ordered the 37 Gris. I received them in a couple of days and was surprised to see that the color is very different! The difference is quite obvious as I compared them side by side.
> The suede gris in size 37 felt different, it was not as thick / luxurious as the 38 gris.
> And 37 gris definitely has a green undertone.
> Oh I am soooo dissapointed.. I really want the greyish - brownish combo!!



I don't know....but if that was me, I'd be pretty damn angry. So it's like basically a gamble then? I'm really sorry to hear that, it must be beyond frustrating.


----------



## beauxgoris

petot said:


> Elaine: is your gris happen to be a size 38?
> 
> I think there are 2 'different' kinds of Gris..one is the greyish brownish (which I adore!), and one is the greyish greenish.
> The reason I am saying this is because:
> I first ordered the gris in size 38. When it came, I fell in love with the gris color, it looked so beautiful, a dark grey with a hint of brown.. so pretty, not to mention the suede felt & looked so luxurious! But sadly they were too big for me!
> So I ordered the 37 Gris. I received them in a couple of days and was surprised to see that the color is very different! The difference is quite obvious as I compared them side by side.
> The suede gris in size 37 felt different, it was not as thick / luxurious as the 38 gris.
> And 37 gris definitely has a green undertone.
> Oh I am soooo dissapointed.. I really want the greyish - brownish combo!!



I wonder if they were from different production seasons? Could one be leftover from this past spring and the other new for Fall?


----------



## petot

lapindelune said:


> I don't know....but if that was me, I'd be pretty damn angry. So it's like basically a gamble then? I'm really sorry to hear that, it must be beyond frustrating.


Yes! I was so bumped! 
I wonder if the production is made in different places, that is why 37 batch is different than 38..?


----------



## petot

beauxgoris said:


> I wonder if they were from different production seasons? Could one be leftover from this past spring and the other new for Fall?


I am not sure either, but I ordered from La Garconne as well as Barneys..so they should be from the current seasons!
I figured if I ordered the 37s from 2 diff places, maybe I could get lucky with one of them, but they both turned out to be the same.. greyish greenish, and different than the size 38!


----------



## drati

Thank you for your sweet comments *petot* and *Porter*.

*Eilene*, interesting that you sent your black leather Dickers back. I feel a little ambivalent about them too, I think I may prefer the black suede. I was happy to find these little booties, 75% discount aside, as the style suits the black leather IMO. I'm interested to hear how you like the cognac leather Dickers. They looks cool in the pictures. 

*lapindelune*, thank you. The pants are fine corduroy pants in black (but I have a pair in navy too). They are so comfortable, I have lived in them this winter.


----------



## drati

That's so strange about the different shade of grey. I'm sorry to hear you can't find a pair in 37 that is a nice shade of grey. Perhaps consider cognac. I have cognac Dixies and wear them all them time. I'm not a brown person at all but they go and look good with EVERYTHING.



petot said:


> Elaine: is your gris happen to be a size 38?
> 
> I think there are 2 'different' kinds of Gris..one is the greyish brownish (which I adore!), and one is the greyish greenish.
> The reason I am saying this is because:
> I first ordered the gris in size 38. When it came, I fell in love with the gris color, it looked so beautiful, a dark grey with a hint of brown.. so pretty, not to mention the suede felt & looked so luxurious! But sadly they were too big for me!
> So I ordered the 37 Gris. I received them in a couple of days and was surprised to see that the color is very different! The difference is quite obvious as I compared them side by side.
> The suede gris in size 37 felt different, it was not as thick / luxurious as the 38 gris.
> And 37 gris definitely has a green undertone.
> Oh I am soooo dissapointed.. I really want the greyish - brownish combo!!


----------



## beauxgoris

drati said:


> I was lucky to pick up these IM boots at a massively reduced price recently. I think this may be a model from a few years ago; it's called Zand. The sizing is smaller than the sizing of the Dickers and Dixies from recent seasons. This is the same size as my Dickers but it feels like a size smaller. I think they will stretch to be an OK fit on me though.



I love these. They remind me of my Rachel Comey Mars or Penpal boots. What a great find.


----------



## Eilene

petot said:


> Elaine: is your gris happen to be a size 38?
> 
> I think there are 2 'different' kinds of Gris..one is the greyish brownish (which I adore!), and one is the greyish greenish.
> The reason I am saying this is because:
> I first ordered the gris in size 38. When it came, I fell in love with the gris color, it looked so beautiful, a dark grey with a hint of brown.. so pretty, not to mention the suede felt & looked so luxurious! But sadly they were too big for me!
> So I ordered the 37 Gris. I received them in a couple of days and was surprised to see that the color is very different! The difference is quite obvious as I compared them side by side.
> The suede gris in size 37 felt different, it was not as thick / luxurious as the 38 gris.
> And 37 gris definitely has a green undertone.
> Oh I am soooo dissapointed.. I really want the greyish - brownish combo!!



I'm so sorry you are not happy with the Gris you got. I guess we all see the color differently. I love mine...but if you saw mine, they may not be the color you were hoping for.
Mine are a size 36 & they were from La Garconne.



drati said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments *petot* and *Porter*.
> 
> *Eilene*, interesting that you sent your black leather Dickers back. I feel a little ambivalent about them too, I think I may prefer the black suede. I was happy to find these little booties, 75% discount aside, as the style suits the black leather IMO. I'm interested to hear how you like the cognac leather Dickers. They looks cool in the pictures.
> 
> *lapindelune*, thank you. The pants are fine corduroy pants in black (but I have a pair in navy too). They are so comfortable, I have lived in them this winter.



I love the black suede much better than the Black leather. The leather just seemed dull & uninteresting. I love the cognac though as they are just so different. I'm sure as they all break in & age they will all get better. They are so so comfy right out of the box though!!!
Can you post a pic of your cognac ones?
Also...the leather on your black ones look much better than the Dickers I got. Your's have a really nice sheen to them & I really like that.


----------



## drati

Thanks *Beaux*. I must look out for Rachel Comey. I think she may not make shoes large enough for me. 

*Elaine*, interesting what you say about the leather. I love the leather on these Zand boots. It's thick with a slight sheen and incredibly soft. I haven't actually tried the leather Dickers from this season so can't compare the leather.

My cognac Dixies are suede. Here is a pic of my cognac next to my chocolate ones (which I bought to replace the cognac when they wear out. I live in them and the Dixie boot was only made for one season).






And here's a modeling pic. The lower heel and wider opening of the Dixie is great with pants, not so good with shorts of skirts. I prefer the Dicker with bare legs.


----------



## Eilene

drati said:


> Thanks *Beaux*. I must look out for Rachel Comey. I think she may not make shoes large enough for me.
> 
> *Elaine*, interesting what you say about the leather. I love the leather on these Zand boots. It's thick with a slight sheen and incredibly soft. I haven't actually tried the leather Dickers from this season so can't compare the leather.
> 
> My cognac Dixies are suede. Here is a pic of my cognac next to my chocolate ones (which I bought to replace the cognac when they wear out. I live in them and the Dixie boot was only made for one season).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a modeling pic. The lower heel and wider opening of the Dixie is great with pants, not so good with shorts of skirts. I prefer the Dicker with bare legs.



Very nice drati!! I love the cognac color. 
Maybe I'm  weird but I like the cognac & bronze Dickers in the leather better than the black. Maybe I would change my mind as they age. I love black...but they were just dull...so sheen at all.


----------



## green.bee

petot said:


> Elaine: is your gris happen to be a size 38?
> 
> *I think there are 2 'different' kinds of Gris..one is the greyish brownish (which I adore!), and one is the greyish greenish.*
> The reason I am saying this is because:
> I first ordered the gris in size 38. When it came, I fell in love with the gris color, it looked so beautiful, a dark grey with a hint of brown.. so pretty, not to mention the suede felt & looked so luxurious! But sadly they were too big for me!
> So I ordered the 37 Gris. I received them in a couple of days and was surprised to see that the color is very different! The difference is quite obvious as I compared them side by side.
> The suede gris in size 37 felt different, it was not as thick / luxurious as the 38 gris.
> And 37 gris definitely has a green undertone.
> Oh I am soooo dissapointed.. I really want the greyish - brownish combo!!



*P*, As far as I remember the greyish brownish Gris is from fall/winter 2011 and the other one is from current season. I was going to buy the first one last fall but I missed the boat


----------



## Julide

drati said:


> Thanks *Beaux*. I must look out for Rachel Comey. I think she may not make shoes large enough for me.
> 
> *Elaine*, interesting what you say about the leather. I love the leather on these Zand boots. It's thick with a slight sheen and incredibly soft. I haven't actually tried the leather Dickers from this season so can't compare the leather.
> 
> My cognac Dixies are suede. Here is a pic of my cognac next to my chocolate ones (which I bought to replace the cognac when they wear out. I live in them and the Dixie boot was only made for one season).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a modeling pic. The lower heel and wider opening of the Dixie is great with pants, not so good with shorts of skirts. I prefer the Dicker with bare legs.



This pic is just wonderful!!IM please bring back the Dixie!!!!!


----------



## drati

Eilene said:


> Very nice drati!! I love the cognac color.
> Maybe I'm  weird but I like the cognac & bronze Dickers in the leather better than the black. Maybe I would change my mind as they age. I love black...but they were just dull...so sheen at all.



I know what you mean. I'm sure as they age they will look better. Even the suede boots just improve so much with wear. They all look a little odd to me when they are brand new.

The cognac ones esp are very cool, they look like real cowboy boots to me.


----------



## drati

Julide said:


> This pic is just wonderful!!IM please bring back the Dixie!!!!!



Yes. I'd love a black or dark grey pair, to mix it up.


----------



## juneping

petot said:


> Elaine: is your gris happen to be a size 38?
> 
> I think there are 2 'different' kinds of Gris..one is the greyish brownish (which I adore!), and one is the greyish greenish.
> The reason I am saying this is because:
> I first ordered the gris in size 38. When it came, I fell in love with the gris color, it looked so beautiful, a dark grey with a hint of brown.. so pretty, not to mention the suede felt & looked so luxurious! But sadly they were too big for me!
> So I ordered the 37 Gris. I received them in a couple of days and was surprised to see that the color is very different! The difference is quite obvious as I compared them side by side.
> The suede gris in size 37 felt different, it was not as thick / luxurious as the 38 gris.
> And 37 gris definitely has a green undertone.
> Oh I am soooo dissapointed.. I really want the greyish - brownish combo!!



can you take a pic of them side by side?
and did you look at the box...are they both said gris??


----------



## petot

juneping said:


> can you take a pic of them side by side?
> and did you look at the box...are they both said gris??


Yes I checked all boxes and they all said Gris.
Unfortunately I did not the the pics of them both side by side, and I couldn't do it now since I already sent the size 38 back to La Garconne.


----------



## petot

green.bee said:


> *P*, As far as I remember the greyish brownish Gris is from fall/winter 2011 and the other one is from current season. I was going to buy the first one last fall but I missed the boat


So did you end up with a different color, B ?


----------



## juneping

petot said:


> Yes I checked all boxes and they all said Gris.
> Unfortunately I did not the the pics of them both side by side, and I couldn't do it now since I already sent the size 38 back to La Garconne.



i just took a closer look online...not sure it's just the sz37 (my size)...but apparently there are two tones of gris..one is warmer and one is cooler...

just to throw it out there...last season i got the anthracite and one shoe is darker than the other......
but i am not very picky about color...they don't matter to me that much....


----------



## petot

juneping said:


> i just took a closer look online...not sure it's just the sz37 (my size)...but apparently there are two tones of gris..one is warmer and one is cooler...
> 
> just to throw it out there...last season i got the anthracite and one shoe is darker than the other......
> but i am not very picky about color...they don't matter to me that much....


Interesting observation... 
Just curious, Which site were you looking at?


----------



## juneping

petot said:


> Interesting observation...
> Just curious, Which site were you looking at?



this http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/isabel-marant/products/dicker-boot-gris and the one i got from LVR...


----------



## petot

juneping said:


> this http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/isabel-marant/products/dicker-boot-gris and the one i got from LVR...


Thanks!
I saw the website....the Gris shown there looks very much like the size 38 that I had....greysih brownish...oh so pretty!!


----------



## juneping

petot said:


> Thanks!
> I saw the website....the Gris shown there looks very much like the size 38 that I had....greysih brownish...oh so pretty!!



but the funny thing is...tho my gris don't look like the one from the site..but the color i saw in real life of mine is never the same as the one i took picture of.


----------



## green.bee

petot said:


> So did you end up with a different color, B ?



No, I just let it go and bought boots from another designer.


----------



## chloegirl

I just purchased a pair from Barney's online. Is the color online Gris? It just lists the color as dark grey, so I assume it's Gris. I'm so tempted to order the camel color from NAP just so I can compare the 2 with my wardrobe. TIA!


----------



## BambiKino

Yeah, the dark grey from Barney's is Gris. My pair just arrived today. I love them. The colour is amazing, it's like it never looks the same twice. Also, I am like so shocked at how comfy these are. Best somewhat impulsive buy ever.


----------



## juneping

BambiKino said:


> Yeah, the dark grey from Barney's is Gris. My pair just arrived today. I love them. The colour is amazing, it's like it never looks the same twice. Also, I am like so shocked at how comfy these are. Best somewhat impulsive buy ever.








great photo...showing the diff shades of gris.....


----------



## Porter

BambiKino said:
			
		

> Yeah, the dark grey from Barney's is Gris. My pair just arrived today. I love them. The colour is amazing, it's like it never looks the same twice. Also, I am like so shocked at how comfy these are. Best somewhat impulsive buy ever.



Wow, from your photos, your gris looks similar to my khaki!  I just love how the suede on IM's boots are so multi-dimensional.  They completely transform in different lighting!


----------



## queenofshopping

Porter said:
			
		

> Wow, from your photos, your gris looks similar to my khaki!  I just love how the suede on IM's boots are so multi-dimensional.  They completely transform in different lighting!



Lol, I was just thinking that they look similar to my camel...


----------



## lapindelune

I want the gris.
They will turn up at Matches or NAP when my funds have evaporated. My luck.


----------



## petot

BambiKino said:


> Yeah, the dark grey from Barney's is Gris. My pair just arrived today. I love them. The colour is amazing, it's like it never looks the same twice. Also, I am like so shocked at how comfy these are. Best somewhat impulsive buy ever.


From the pics.. yours look like it has brown undertones..very nice!
What size are those.. just curious?


----------



## BambiKino

petot said:


> From the pics.. yours look like it has brown undertones..very nice!
> What size are those.. just curious?



They totally have a brownish undertone, like way more brown than grey, I would say.

They're a size 39.


----------



## petot

BambiKino said:


> They totally have a brownish undertone, like way more brown than grey, I would say.
> 
> They're a size 39.


Ahhh you 're so lucky 
I actually want the brownish greyish as the gris but got the greenish greyish instead


----------



## imlvholic

BambiKino said:


> Yeah, the dark grey from Barney's is Gris. My pair just arrived today. I love them. The colour is amazing, it's like it never looks the same twice. Also, I am like so shocked at how comfy these are. Best somewhat impulsive buy ever.



I love this color. Congrats!


----------



## chloegirl

Thanks Bambi for the gorgeous pics! The color is amazing! I went ahead and ordered the pair from NAP too but by looking and your pics, Gris is a heavy favorite. I'm loving the brown undertone.


----------



## imlvholic

Ladies, all your mod pics of the dickers are so tempting, i'm still deciding & now i'm getting more confused because i want the Memphis w/ cone heels too. Though i'm leaning more on the Memphis in black, but the Jacobs is growing on me too. 

Question: do you think the Jacobs will look good on petite women? Will the major fringes make us look shorter? They look so gorgeous on tall women & i'm  waiting for mod pics on petites w/ the Jacobs w/c by then, they'll be all sold out. Lol


----------



## susa

Does anybody know if NAP will restock the dickers in different colors like gris or kaki?
I only keep on seeing black and camel...

TIA


----------



## nelstar

susa said:


> Does anybody know if NAP will restock the dickers in different colors like gris or kaki?
> I only keep on seeing black and camel...
> 
> TIA


 
NAP told me that they will NOT be getting the Gris and Kaki this season.  I had to order mine through Matches and La Garconne.


----------



## cph706

Just opened khaki Jennys from NAP. They are gorgeous!!!! But the 37's are a little snug, I'm ordering the 38's for comparison. I'll definitely keep one pair, though!


----------



## jellylicious

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, all your mod pics of the dickers are so tempting, i'm still deciding & now i'm getting more confused because i want the Memphis w/ cone heels too. Though i'm leaning more on the Memphis in black, but the Jacobs is growing on me too.
> 
> Question: do you think the Jacobs will look good on petite women? Will the major fringes make us look shorter? They look so gorgeous on tall women & i'm  waiting for mod pics on petites w/ the Jacobs w/c by then, they'll be all sold out. Lol


How tall are you? I just received mine and love them. They don't make me look short..she's a genius-plus the wedge is a perfect height for me. I'm 5' 5" btw.



cph706 said:


> Just opened khaki Jennys from NAP. They are gorgeous!!!! But the 37's are a little snug, I'm ordering the 38's for comparison. I'll definitely keep one pair, though!


Congrats! Good to hear you love them. The khaki's look lovely...just ordered the leather pair. Hope they are as nice as the suedes.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> How tall are you? I just received mine and love them. They don't make me look short..she's a genius-plus the wedge is a perfect height for me. I'm 5' 5" btw.
> 
> Congrats! Good to hear you love them. The khaki's look lovely...just ordered the leather pair. Hope they are as nice as the suedes.



Jelly...congrats, we want to see your mod pic!  How high are the heels?  3.5 inch or taller?


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Jelly...congrats, we want to see your mod pic!  How high are the heels?  3.5 inch or taller?


*Thanks Tonka!* Received them yesterday and almost took some pixs but it got too late and was too hot. Will do soon! I'll check but they seem to be 3.5", very do able.


----------



## imlvholic

jellylicious said:


> How tall are you? I just received mine and love them. They don't make me look short..she's a genius-plus the wedge is a perfect height for me. I'm 5' 5" btw.



Yeah, Congrats!!! Is it comfortable? Do you mind doing a review on the fit? Do you think you can walk w/ it all day? i can't wait to see some mod pics.


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> How tall are you? I just received mine and love them. They don't make me look short..she's a genius-plus the wedge is a perfect height for me. I'm 5' 5" btw.
> 
> 
> Congrats! Good to hear you love them. The khaki's look lovely...just ordered the leather pair. Hope they are as nice as the suedes.



Jelly!! you got the jacobs?? What's your review? PICS PLS!!!!!


----------



## jellylicious

imlvholic said:


> Yeah, Congrats!!! Is it comfortable? Do you mind doing a review on the fit? Do you think you can walk w/ it all day? i can't wait to see some mod pics.





raradarling said:


> Jelly!! you got the jacobs?? What's your review? PICS PLS!!!!!


Thanks ladies! I will try my best to do a review. It was late last night so I only tried them on very quickly. Very comfy tho is my first initial reaction and could see myself all day in them. The black suede is so rich and the fringes are just fab! They didn't disappoint! Will have time this weekend for mod pix.  I can't wait for you to get yours Rara!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Thanks ladies! I will try my best to do a review. It was late last night so I only tried them on very quickly. Very comfy tho is my first initial reaction and could see myself all day in them. The black suede is so rich and the fringes are just fab! They didn't disappoint! Will have time this weekend for mod pix.  I can't wait for you to get yours Rara!



Awesome!! They sound gorgeous. I ordered mine in Green (yikes!) finally. Don't know when they will be here but should be sometime next week. I made sure that they had a return policy just in case!  I still wonder if I should have gotten black but I know I had to try the green first!


----------



## imlvholic

jellylicious said:


> Thanks ladies! I will try my best to do a review. It was late last night so I only tried them on very quickly.* Very comfy tho is my first initial reaction and could see myself all day in them*. The black suede is so rich and the fringes are just fab! They didn't disappoint! Will have time this weekend for mod pix.



Jelly, do you think the heel height is the same as the Memphis. I'm glad it's comfy, that's really a big plus!


----------



## Brigitte031

Posted this in the IM clothing thread but figured I might as well x-post it to the boots thread for reference. All the boot names was making me dizzy and I could not remember which has stitching and which had studding/which had the "bullet" belt around it, etc.







Don't mind the prices in the first image - they may not be accurate!!!




- Just in case the Memphis ends up looking like this, here's the image.


----------



## Brigitte031

Columbine Smille posted this photo wearing the Lazios!


----------



## imlvholic

Wow, thanks for the lineup, they all look so gorgeous. I thought the Memphis & the Berry were the same, but i can now see the difference. So, i'm guessing from the look of Berry & Memphis detailing, Memphis is more expensive.  I'm gravitated towards the Berry in Red, after looking at all these pictures.

Thanks for sharing, this really helps.


----------



## raradarling

This image is from Barneys. They are styling the new IM clothing with what appears to be the Berry cone heel boot. I imagine we could assume from this that they will be carrying this style??


----------



## nycbagfiend

brigitte, you rock!  this is fantastic!



Brigitte031 said:


> Posted this in the IM clothing thread but figured I might as well x-post it to the boots thread for reference. All the boot names was making me dizzy and I could not remember which has stitching and which had studding/which had the "bullet" belt around it, etc.
> 
> View attachment 1837884
> 
> 
> View attachment 1837885
> 
> 
> Don't mind the prices in the first image - they may not be accurate!!!
> 
> View attachment 1837893
> 
> 
> - Just in case the Memphis ends up looking like this, here's the image.


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi all!
i dropped by the IM store today intending to purchase the Jacobs but ended up walking out emptyhanded--i didn't love the fringes on me!  what i did love is a pair i haven't seen mentioned here yet (or at least i don't think so)...i forgot to check the name but it's a tall wedge boot--sort of a tall version of the jacobs but without the fringe!  anybody know what i'm talking about?

i surprisingly liked the lazio more then i thought i would (i'm not a huge fan of the calf hair but it's not as bad up close!)...they didn't have the blacksons or berrys out yet but should be getting them soon so waiting for those before i make my final decision on which pair (or pairs!) to get!

one last thing--although the fringes were not quite my thing, the few minutes i walked around the shop in them i found them to be quite comfortable and easy to walk in (and i'm not a heels person!)


----------



## imlvholic

raradarling said:


> This image is from Barneys. They are styling the new IM clothing with what appears to be the Berry cone heel boot. I imagine we could assume from this that they will be carrying this style??



Ahhhh.... I need this in my life


----------



## bekind20thers

size 39 is US size 8 right?


----------



## Magda5

Can anyone tell me if the color of the camel is the same as this pic, or if its closer to last season's camel IRL? I thought they looked a little more yellow (like the old camel), but this picture is giving a more rich brown than that.


----------



## am2022

Hi! This sounds like
The janette!!!

It a knee high wedge boot half leather( back) and half suede ( front) in anthracite!
Its like a cross of 2010 aniela, 2011 amely and 2012 Jacob
Here's a pic!

http://www.wandjina.nl/admin/images/001uw.jpg

Did you like it?? Looks very classy to me!! 
QUOTE=nycbagfiend;22656055]hi all!
i dropped by the IM store today intending to purchase the Jacobs but ended up walking out emptyhanded--i didn't love the fringes on me!  what i did love is a pair i haven't seen mentioned here yet (or at least i don't think so)...i forgot to check the name but it's a tall wedge boot--sort of a tall version of the jacobs but without the fringe!  anybody know what i'm talking about?

i surprisingly liked the lazio more then i thought i would (i'm not a huge fan of the calf hair but it's not as bad up close!)...they didn't have the blacksons or berrys out yet but should be getting them soon so waiting for those before i make my final decision on which pair (or pairs!) to get!

one last thing--although the fringes were not quite my thing, the few minutes i walked around the shop in them i found them to be quite comfortable and easy to walk in (and i'm not a heels person!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Magda5 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the color of the camel is the same as this pic, or if its closer to last season's camel IRL? I thought they looked a little more yellow (like the old camel), but this picture is giving a more rich brown than that.



It all depends on the lighting. But when I'm outside this is a pretty acurate look of the camel f/w 12!


----------



## nycbagfiend

yes!  that's the one, ama!  thanks for putting a name to it!

they didn't have my size so i wasn't able to fully know if i'll like them on me but the floor model was quite nice...sort of an elegant, slightly dressier version of the jacobs and their predecessors.  with the dicker craze, it's been a while since i tried a high boot...this might fit the bill! i always wanted the aniela...this might be as close as i get!

the SA expected more sizes in so i'll give them another look when (hopefully!) my size comes in!




amacasa said:


> Hi! This sounds like
> The janette!!!
> 
> It a knee high wedge boot half leather( back) and half suede ( front) in anthracite!
> Its like a cross of 2010 aniela, 2011 amely and 2012 Jacob
> Here's a pic!
> 
> http://www.wandjina.nl/admin/images/001uw.jpg
> 
> Did you like it?? Looks very classy to me!!
> QUOTE=nycbagfiend;22656055]hi all!
> i dropped by the IM store today intending to purchase the Jacobs but ended up walking out emptyhanded--i didn't love the fringes on me!  what i did love is a pair i haven't seen mentioned here yet (or at least i don't think so)...i forgot to check the name but it's a tall wedge boot--sort of a tall version of the jacobs but without the fringe!  anybody know what i'm talking about?
> 
> i surprisingly liked the lazio more then i thought i would (i'm not a huge fan of the calf hair but it's not as bad up close!)...they didn't have the blacksons or berrys out yet but should be getting them soon so waiting for those before i make my final decision on which pair (or pairs!) to get!
> 
> one last thing--although the fringes were not quite my thing, the few minutes i walked around the shop in them i found them to be quite comfortable and easy to walk in (and i'm not a heels person!)


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellylicious

Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> yes!  that's the one, ama!  thanks for putting a name to it!
> 
> they didn't have my size so i wasn't able to fully know if i'll like them on me but the floor model was quite nice...sort of an elegant, slightly dressier version of the jacobs and their predecessors.  with the dicker craze, it's been a while since i tried a high boot...this might fit the bill! i always wanted the aniela...this might be as close as i get!
> 
> the SA expected more sizes in so i'll give them another look when (hopefully!) my size comes in!


Oh that's too bad the Jacobs weren't for you but the Janette looks really lovely too and classy! Hope they get them in soon so we can see your mod pix!


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.



These are stunning on you!! The Momo definitely adds to the look as well!! Congrats on finding these boots


----------



## jellylicious

[/QUOTE]



soholaleni said:


> These are stunning on you!! The Momo definitely adds to the look as well!! Congrats on finding these boots



Thanks Soho! First time that I'm actually looking forward to fall.


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.



congrats--they look gorgeous on you!! hmm...now i'm regretting handing them back to the SA...maybe it's worth another look


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.



you look so gorgy...great buy!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.


OMG!  Super chic with the Jacobs!  I hope I can hunt down a pair.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> congrats--they look gorgeous on you!! hmm...now i'm regretting handing them back to the SA...maybe it's worth another look


Which color did you try on? It took me awhile to fall in love with these but once I did, I had to have them. Worth a second shot! 



juneping said:


> you look so gorgy...great buy!!


Thanks June. 



tonkamama said:


> OMG!  Super chic with the Jacobs!  I hope I can hunt down a pair.


Me too!!! I can so see these on you.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.



Oh *jellylicious*, they are beautiful!!! I just can't get enough of how perfect and wonderful they look on you. IM shoes are just the best. Hands down. These boots are made for you and gosh I really wish I could get them.

Congrats on the amazing boots. I can't take my eyes off your pictures!


----------



## am2022

Omg!!! Jelly how fabulous !!! Enjoy enjoy your wonderful Jacob!!!
I like them a lot than the mony or Dana!!
I have the Dana so can't justify another fringe boot!!!
After the brown Kate I think it will be time to behave and enjoy mod pics!!!


jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.


----------



## varvara

I have the Jacobs too.... It took me forever to get them in black LOL in my size. First I bought my usual IM shoe size but they were large. Sold on evil bay. Then finally received the 39 and they fit just perfect.

BTW she should really start making half sizes... !!!!

Amazing boot BTW w Jeans, or bare legs and skirt. And sooo comfy!

Sorry if wrong thread


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.



Jelly!!! LOVE IT! These are amazing. I'm SO GLAD you got them!! Sometimes it pays to break a ban!!!  The Momo and the Jacobs are such classic, versatile pieces - they can go a long way together and individually. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Oh *jellylicious*, they are beautiful!!! I just can't get enough of how perfect and wonderful they look on you. IM shoes are just the best. Hands down. These boots are made for you and gosh I really wish I could get them.
> 
> Congrats on the amazing boots. I can't take my eyes off your pictures!


*TB: TY!* I had to break bank kwim.  I just love them!!!



varvara said:


> I have the Jacobs too.... It took me forever to get them in black LOL in my size. First I bought my usual IM shoe size but they were large. Sold on evil bay. Then finally received the 39 and they fit just perfect.
> 
> BTW she should really start making half sizes... !!!!
> 
> Amazing boot BTW w Jeans, or bare legs and skirt. And sooo comfy!
> 
> Sorry if wrong thread


*Thanks for posting!* They look amazing over your bare legs.  Congrats too!!!



raradarling said:


> Jelly!!! LOVE IT! These are amazing. I'm SO GLAD you got them!! Sometimes it pays to break a ban!!!  The Momo and the Jacobs are such classic, versatile pieces - they can go a long way together and individually. CONGRATS!!!


*Rara* You are next, hope your green jacobs arrive soon.


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Omg!!! Jelly how fabulous !!! Enjoy enjoy your wonderful Jacob!!!
> I like them a lot than the mony or Dana!!
> I have the Dana so can't justify another fringe boot!!!
> After the brown Kate I think it will be time to behave and enjoy mod pics!!!


Agree, 1 pair of fringe boots is enough. Kate was on my list, they are gorgeous too!!! So hard not to want everything-please post when you get them!


----------



## nycbagfiend

i'm so weak...saw the jacobs in olive pop up on NAP early this morning...resisted at first but checked again a few hours later and saw all sizes sold out except mine...sigh...temptation won over and i hit the order button!

at least NAP has a great return policy if i change my mind!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm so weak...saw the jacobs in olive pop up on NAP early this morning...resisted at first but checked again a few hours later and saw all sizes sold out except mine...sigh...temptation won over and i hit the order button!
> 
> at least NAP has a great return policy if i change my mind!


Saw those up earlier too-wow, they went quick! I'm glad you got yourself a pair to see IRL! The dark olive is so versatile. The button is dangerous and too easy.


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Saw those up earlier too-wow, they went quick! I'm glad you got yourself a pair to see IRL! The dark olive is so versatile. The button is dangerous and too easy.



they did go quickly!  i guess my 41 was the last pair bc after i placed my order they were fully sold out.  i'm kind of excited!  i did see them IRL and tried on the grey color pair at the IM store...i wasn't sure i was into the fringes but i was wearing a romper (the IM jim romper actually!) and maybe it was all too cutesy for me...i loved the way it looks w/your momo and jeans--i want to try it that way!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Omg!!! Jelly how fabulous !!! Enjoy enjoy your wonderful Jacob!!!
> I like them a lot than the mony or Dana!!
> I have the Dana so can't justify another fringe boot!!!
> After the brown Kate I think it will be time to behave and enjoy mod pics!!!



if i had the dana i would skip the jacobs too!  i have the dickers in a few colors but the fringed stuff is best kept to minimum!

the kate is intriguing...and i'm looking forward to seeing the barry/blacksons too...yikes!  IM shoes kill me every season!


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm so weak...saw the jacobs in olive pop up on NAP early this morning...resisted at first but checked again a few hours later and saw all sizes sold out except mine...sigh...temptation won over and i hit the order button!
> 
> at least NAP has a great return policy if i change my mind!



Awesome!!! I'm so glad you are going to try them out at least. With these good return policies we can at least be sure, one way or the other, if they are for us. I can't wait to see the green ones IRL - I just hope I love them as much as I think I will....I also can't quite believe how fast the olive sold out on NAP! Maybe they had low stock numbers? Seems unlikely. Either way, if your size was the only one left, it was meant to be!   Looking forward to seeing the olive in your mod pics!


----------



## PHENOMENON

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.



Love them!


----------



## PHENOMENON

I'm tempted to get a second pair, but which style? Again a pair of Beketts or Bobby's or Betty's? I like all three of them and all three styles complement my wardrobe. Any advice would help


----------



## raradarling

PHENOMENON said:


> I'm tempted to get a second pair, but which style? Again a pair of Beketts or Bobby's or Betty's? I like all three of them and all three styles complement my wardrobe. Any advice would help



So, your first pair are the beketts in your avatar image? If you LOVE them to death then get another pair of bekett's. Otherwise, get some Bobby's or Betty 's for a slight change of pace (yet still similar)!


----------



## raradarling

Got an email from NAP customer service about some IM boots they will be carrying.

"(They) are also sueded front in antracite grey with burgandy detail."

Not sure which boot they could be referring to! They tried to attach an image but it wouldn't load. They tried several times but no luck. I was really hoping to see that image!!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Got an email from NAP customer service about some IM boots they will be carrying.
> 
> "(They) are also sueded front in antracite grey with burgandy detail."
> 
> Not sure which boot they could be referring to! They tried to attach an image but it wouldn't load. They tried several times but no luck. I was really hoping to see that image!!



That's too bad! Wondering what those boots are now. I saw this in People Style's pick and the Memphis boots are priced at $1155 at the IM store. Hope NAP will stick to their pricing.


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> That's too bad! Wondering what those boots are now. I saw this in People Style's pick and the Memphis boots are priced at $1155 at the IM store. Hope NAP will stick to their pricing.



Me too! That's kinda high. LVR was pre-selling them (customs duty and shipping included) for $980 CDN. Hmmm....

Altho, they look kinda different in that People pic. I just want to see them IRL already!!   Still no news from MyTheresa about availability date. Isn't it weird how we've now seen 3 online images for them and in each they look slightly different?? I would think, tho, that IM would supply the image to People? My plan was to choose between the Jacobs and the Memphis - hard to do without seeing them both!


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies, I'm planning to purchase my first IM Jenny. I'm deciding between Gris, black suede or the black leather jenny. my wardrobe colors are mostly white, black, blue. I would like one that I can pair with leggings and jeans. Also, seems like only la garconne cArries the gris and apparently they are quite a hassle to do a return. any suggestions?


----------



## enne

gwentan said:


> Hi ladies, I'm planning to purchase my first IM Jenny. I'm deciding between Gris, black suede or the black leather jenny. my wardrobe colors are mostly white, black, blue. I would like one that I can pair with leggings and jeans. Also, seems like only la garconne cArries the gris and apparently they are quite a hassle to do a return. any suggestions?




I've ordered multiple items from La Garconne and also have returned items back.  I didn't find the return process difficult whatsoever and customer service is always friendly.  

I actually ordered a pair of the black suede IM Jenny boots but returned them to purchase the all black leather.  

Personally, I like the leather better than suede.  Don't get me wrong, the suede ones were nice, and I had a hard time choosing to between the two, but I do like the fact that the leather has a dark sole, whereas the suede has the light colored sole, which combined with the suede gave it a more "western" boot vibe.  

I did however, find the suede material to be a bit more soft and the leather is kind of stiff.  I am hoping the will become more supple overtime.


----------



## gwentan

enne said:
			
		

> I've ordered multiple items from La Garconne and also have returned items back.  I didn't find the return process difficult whatsoever and customer service is always friendly.
> 
> I actually ordered a pair of the black suede IM Jenny boots but returned them to purchase the all black leather.
> 
> Personally, I like the leather better than suede.  Don't get me wrong, the suede ones were nice, and I had a hard time choosing to between the two, but I do like the fact that the leather has a dark sole, whereas the suede has the light colored sole, which combined with the suede gave it a more "western" boot vibe.
> 
> I did however, find the suede material to be a bit more soft and the leather is kind of stiff.  I am hoping the will become more supple overtime.



How do you find the black leather? Since I wear alot of black, do you think black shoes on black clothes will be less ideal than a Gris shoes on black clothes?
Do you have a mod pic to share?


----------



## enne

gwentan said:


> How do you find the black leather? Since I wear alot of black, do you think black shoes on black clothes will be less ideal than a Gris shoes on black clothes?
> Do you have a mod pic to share?




I think the Gris is a beautiful color, I think it's the most interesting color.  I have have so many boots in brown, tan, gray and didn't have a plain flat black boot.  I figured I'd probably get "bang for my buck" if I bought a shoe I could pair with everything.   In that case if you already wear a lot of black the Gris would be a color to get.  But if you wear a lot of grey/green you might want to stay away from the Gris to avoid looking too match-y.

P.S. no pics yet.


----------



## enne

Got these boots a couple weeks ago, haven't worn them yet since it's still pretty hot where I live.  The dye on mine rub off as well, my hands are left with black marks and feel grimy after handling the boots.  I plan on keeping mine...I'm sure the dye will stop rubbing off eventually. But I am curious to know why the dye rubs off. I own a lot of high quality boots and have never experienced this before.


----------



## gwentan

enne said:
			
		

> I think the Gris is a beautiful color, I think it's the most interesting color.  I have have so many boots in brown, tan, gray and didn't have a plain flat black boot.  I figured I'd probably get "bang for my buck" if I bought a shoe I could pair with everything.   In that case if you already wear a lot of black the Gris would be a color to get.  But if you wear a lot of grey/green you might want to stay away from the Gris to avoid looking too match-y.
> 
> P.S. no pics yet.



So hard to make a decision...


----------



## Julierose

sep said:


> Yikes!  I just clicked on this thread!  These are the boots I was going to order this week...  was deciding between the leather and suede and really like the look of the leather ones...
> 
> Do you think you will keep them *Julieose*?
> 
> Is it really really bad like you can't even wear them with gray skinnies without black marks on your pants?



Hey there! I haven't worn them yet, I am too afraid. I don't want to return them because I LOVE THEM, and I prefer leather to suede because I feel like the leather will last forever.  I am going to take them to a cobbler to see if he can stop the dye from coming off.  Maybe he can treat them? This is ridiculous really.


----------



## Julierose

enne said:


> Got these boots a couple weeks ago, haven't worn them yet since it's still pretty hot where I live.  The dye on mine rub off as well, my hands are left with black marks and feel grimy after handling the boots.  I plan on keeping mine...I'm sure the dye will stop rubbing off eventually. But I am curious to know why the dye rubs off. I own a lot of high quality boots and have never experienced this before.



I don't know either.....what about taking them to a cobbler to treat them maybe?


----------



## gwentan

After sleeping over it through the night, I decided to go with the Gris and i have placed an order with la garconne! I figured that I can always get a black one later on and it should be easier to locate one than the Gris. Yay yay! I can't wait to get my hands on the beauty, 2more days! (Yes.... I chose a two days shipping options.) lol


----------



## jellylicious

gwentan said:


> After sleeping over it through the night, I decided to go with the Gris and i have placed an order with la garconne! I figured that I can always get a black one later on and it should be easier to locate one than the Gris. Yay yay! I can't wait to get my hands on the beauty, 2more days! (Yes.... I chose a two days shipping options.) lol


 : i really like the Gris...and they look almost black so it's a good choice. As for me, I'm returning the black suede as I want the leather Jennys. I  made a mistake ordering the suede thinking they're the leather ones. Urgh..but the look really cute overall.


----------



## gwentan

jellylicious said:
			
		

> : i really like the Gris...and they look almost black so it's a good choice. As for me, I'm returning the black suede as I want the leather Jennys. I  made a mistake ordering the suede thinking they're the leather ones. Urgh..but the look really cute overall.



Hi Jelly! Did you purchased them from La garconne? They seem to take a long time processing my order! Kind of regret purchasing from them. Should have gone with NAP. Argh~


----------



## jellylicious

gwentan said:


> Hi Jelly! Did you purchased them from La garconne? They seem to take a long time processing my order! Kind of regret purchasing from them. Should have gone with NAP. Argh~



I got mine from Matches-real fast delivery but returning is a costly 50 bucks. Yup should have gone with NAP too.   I'll be ordering the leather ones from NAP soon. I don't understand why LaGarconne has such slow service. Well worth the wait tho.  Pls post when you get those in!


----------



## mnpurselover

gwentan said:


> Hi Jelly! Did you purchased them from La garconne? They seem to take a long time processing my order! Kind of regret purchasing from them. Should have gone with NAP. Argh~



Just to chime in - yes, La garconne is sloooowwww to process orders  They do indeed eventually get processed and you'll receive your item.  Worth the wait!  

I have never returned anything through them - yet.  I bought two pairs of black Dickers because I didn't know what size I needed and missed my return window. ;(  Ugh!  Ebay here I come!  Oh well!


----------



## raradarling

gwentan said:


> After sleeping over it through the night, I decided to go with the Gris and i have placed an order with la garconne! I figured that I can always get a black one later on and it should be easier to locate one than the Gris. Yay yay! I can't wait to get my hands on the beauty, 2more days! (Yes.... I chose a two days shipping options.) lol



Good choice! I agree - there will always be black boots from IM. The Gris is really special.


----------



## gwentan

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Just to chime in - yes, La garconne is sloooowwww to process orders  They do indeed eventually get processed and you'll receive your item.  Worth the wait!
> 
> I have never returned anything through them - yet.  I bought two pairs of black Dickers because I didn't know what size I needed and missed my return window. ;(  Ugh!  Ebay here I come!  Oh well!



I wanted the boots before the weekend, hence I chose the 2nd day delivery. I just got off the phone from the customer service and they claimed that they have sent my order to the warehouse. So I should received the tracking later in the evening or tomorrow morning. I really hope they didn't just make up story just to pacify me. Lol. Keep me fingers crossed.


----------



## gwentan

raradarling said:
			
		

> Good choice! I agree - there will always be black boots from IM. The Gris is really special.



Another thought is that I planned to get a dicker in black. So I will get some varieties in color.


----------



## gwentan

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I got mine from Matches-real fast delivery but returning is a costly 50 bucks. Yup should have gone with NAP too.   I'll be ordering the leather ones from NAP soon. I don't understand why LaGarconne has such slow service. Well worth the wait tho.  Pls post when you get those in!



Well seems like matches does not ship IM shoes to the U.S. bummer~


----------



## juneping

gwentan said:


> I wanted the boots before the weekend, hence I chose the 2nd day delivery. I just got off the phone from the customer service and they claimed that they have sent my order to the warehouse. So I should received the tracking later in the evening or tomorrow morning. I really hope they didn't just make up story just to pacify me. Lol. Keep me fingers crossed.


 
i ordered from them a few times...usually i waited one day for the shipping email to send to me. i live in NY...so if i order on monday..i'd get it on wed...never had a problem.



gwentan said:


> Well seems like matches does not ship IM shoes to the U.S. bummer~


well...few ladies tried ordering from matches and the order went thru. so you might wanna try....


----------



## gwentan

juneping said:
			
		

> i ordered from them a few times...usually i waited one day for the shipping email to send to me. i live in NY...so if i order on monday..i'd get it on wed...never had a problem.
> 
> well...few ladies tried ordering from matches and the order went thru. so you might wanna try....



Thanks juneping. Any idea how much will the custom tax be? Also, are there VAT? I Never bought anything from them before. Please advise.


----------



## juneping

gwentan said:


> Thanks juneping. Any idea how much will the custom tax be? Also, are there VAT? I Never bought anything from them before. Please advise.



no VAT only custom/duty fee...charged by DHL decided by the codes provided by matches fashion.
some ppl from CA got the charge and some didn't. so i don't know. NY will def get the charge for sure.
the highest % i've heard was 30%....
-----
oh forgot to mention that matches recently matched their price to the US pricing...so there's no difference to order from the US or their site...no perks at all. and the duty fee...


----------



## gwentan

juneping said:
			
		

> no VAT only custom/duty fee...charged by DHL decided by the codes provided by matches fashion.
> some ppl from CA got the charge and some didn't. so i don't know. NY will def get the charge for sure.
> the highest % i've heard was 30%....
> -----
> oh forgot to mention that matches recently matched their price to the US pricing...so there's no difference to order from the US or their site...no perks at all. and the duty fee...



Thanks. Anyway I just got the email confirmation from la garconne! Woohoo.. I will receive it by Fri. So excited.


----------



## enne

Shipping usually takes about 1 week from La Garconne for me and they've always shipped out my orders the next business day. I dunno why it's seems like everyone hasn't had the best experience shopping with them. I've got nothin but good things to say. Especially since its tax free and shipping is no cost.  You'll get them soon enough!  Excited for you to get them!


----------



## dbaby

raradarling said:


> Got an email from NAP customer service about some IM boots they will be carrying.
> 
> "(They) are also sueded front in antracite grey with burgandy detail."
> 
> Not sure which boot they could be referring to! They tried to attach an image but it wouldn't load. They tried several times but no luck. I was really hoping to see that image!!



Probably these
http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant/fw-2012/accessories-456/items/blackson-boot-62369


----------



## fromparis

I've just found Dickers in black leather...love them  !
And now, I'm debating for the next one in suede : kakhi or grey...really don't know


----------



## jellylicious

gwentan said:
			
		

> Well seems like matches does not ship IM shoes to the U.S. bummer~


I know They state that on their site but I went ahead anyway after hearing some of the girls' orders went through. And I got the Jennys this week which I'm returning.


----------



## raradarling

dbaby said:


> Probably these
> http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant/fw-2012/accessories-456/items/blackson-boot-62369



I'll bet you're right! I thought the Blackson's were black - but then again IM's definition of Anthracite seems to change from shoe to shoe!



fromparis said:


> I've just found Dickers in black leather...love them  !
> And now, I'm debating for the next one in suede : kakhi or grey...really don't know



I vote grey!!


----------



## duna

jellylicious said:


> I know They state that on their site but I went ahead anyway after hearing some of the girls' orders went through. And I got the* Jennys this week which I'm returning.*


*
*

I'm debating whether to get the suede Jennys on NAP: can I ask you why you want to return them? ar they not up to your expectations? or is it a question of size? TIA


----------



## gwentan

duna said:
			
		

> I'm debating whether to get the suede Jennys on NAP: can I ask you why you want to return them? ar they not up to your expectations? or is it a question of size? TIA



Jelly mentioned that she wanted a leather Jenny not suede. Hence, she is returning them. I have the same question too before I purchased mine with La garconne, and I will find out tomorrow. I'm liking the looks of the black leather too and i have been telling myself that i don't need it! Lol.


----------



## jellylicious

gwentan said:


> Jelly mentioned that she wanted a leather Jenny not suede. Hence, she is returning them. I have the same question too before I purchased mine with La garconne, and I will find out tomorrow. I'm liking the looks of the black leather too and i have been telling myself that i don't need it! Lol.



LOL! I have too many IM suede boots...hence the leather! I need a pair i can go out in the rain in.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> LOL! I have too many IM suede boots...hence the leather! I need a pair i can go out in the rain in.


 
Oh...i can't wear suede in the rain??? why?


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> Oh...i can't wear suede in the rain??? why?



Especially in the winter, in the rain or snow...isn't it bad for suede shoes? Plus I don't believe they are not water repellent unlike leather. I would hate to ruin them.


----------



## JDN

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I know They state that on their site but I went ahead anyway after hearing some of the girls' orders went through. And I got the Jennys this week which I'm returning.



Sneaky  but I like....just ordered 2 pairs of Jenny's from matches to be shipped to the US...crossing my fingers that it will go thru


----------



## Julide

fromparis said:


> I've just found Dickers in black leather...love them  !
> And now, I'm debating for the next one in suede : kakhi or grey...really don't know



Congrats *FromParis*!!If you have the black leather dickers then I would suggest the Khaki. You would then have a perfect collection of Dickers for all seasons!!


----------



## duna

jellylicious said:


> LOL! I have too many IM suede boots...hence the leather! I need a pair i can go out in the rain in.



Oh, I see, thanks! In the meatime I've ordered my suede Jennys from NAP, I hope they fit OK, I ordered the same size as my Dickers......


----------



## jellylicious

duna said:


> Oh, I see, thanks! In the meatime I've ordered my suede Jennys from NAP, I hope they fit OK, I ordered the same size as my Dickers......



I tried on the same size as my dickers too and they fit the same. You'll be ok.


----------



## duna

jellylicious said:


> I tried on the same size as my dickers too and they fit the same. You'll be ok.



Thanks dear, fingers crossed!


----------



## fromparis

Julide said:


> Congrats *FromParis*!!If you have the black leather dickers then I would suggest the Khaki. You would then have a perfect collection of Dickers for all seasons!!


 
Thank you Julide  !
I'll have to check colors IRL : very difficult to see real difference beetween Grey / Khaki  with online pics, and not side by side ...


----------



## JDN

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I know They state that on their site but I went ahead anyway after hearing some of the girls' orders went through. And I got the Jennys this week which I'm returning.



Lucky you...they must've caught on cuz they cancelled my order this morning cuz of distribution restrictions...boo!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

JDN said:
			
		

> Lucky you...they must've caught on cuz they cancelled my order this morning cuz of distribution restrictions...boo!!!



You should ck Net a Porter!


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies! My first Jenny arrived today. I love the slouchiness of the boots. Mad love!


----------



## jellybebe

gwentan said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! My first Jenny arrived today. I love the slouchiness of the boots. Mad love!



So cute! Love the colour! Are they that light IRL?


----------



## JDN

gwentan said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! My first Jenny arrived today. I love the slouchiness of the boots. Mad love!



Do u mind taking a photo if the side view?


----------



## JDN

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> You should ck Net a Porter!



Matches has a gray that I particularly like...I think the one on nap is more of a taupe looking color...I think


----------



## gwentan

jellybebe said:
			
		

> So cute! Love the colour! Are they that light IRL?



You mean the color? Those pictures are taken with flash. Its Light grey and the official color is Gris.


----------



## gwentan

JDN said:
			
		

> Matches has a gray that I particularly like...I think the one on nap is more of a taupe looking color...I think



The first pic is taken with flash and the second one is without flash. Its the same one that matches are selling. Unfortunately matches run out of my sizes. GL.


----------



## jellylicious

gwentan said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! My first Jenny arrived today. I love the slouchiness of the boots. Mad love!



Congrats! They are lovely!!! Worth the wait huh?!?


----------



## raradarling

gwentan said:


> The first pic is taken with flash and the second one is without flash. Its the same one that matches are selling. Unfortunately matches run out of my sizes. GL.



LOVE that colour~!!


----------



## gwentan

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Congrats! They are lovely!!! Worth the wait huh?!?



It's totally worth panicking over it! Good thing I chose two days shipping, and just in time for the weekend. Love it! How's your black leather Jenny hunt?


----------



## gwentan

raradarling said:
			
		

> LOVE that colour~!!



Thank you. Initially I was deciding between NAP khaki and the gris. Good thing I went for the Gris. I love the grey rather than brownish tone.


----------



## raradarling

gwentan said:


> Thank you. Initially I was deciding between NAP khaki and the gris. Good thing I went for the Gris. I love the grey rather than brownish tone.



oh for sure!! and it's not your average grey. it's that soft, chalky grey. it's killer!!! I've often eyed those....


----------



## PHENOMENON

raradarling said:
			
		

> So, your first pair are the beketts in your avatar image? If you LOVE them to death then get another pair of bekett's. Otherwise, get some Bobby's or Betty 's for a slight change of pace (yet still similar)!



I returned the khaki due to a defect and have Gris instead. I do love them! I have decided to buy Bostons or bobby's  thanks for your input


----------



## kookai-lola

I am wondering if the leather Jenny's are comfortable and similar in sizing to the dickers. My SA has the Jenny's available but I had been hoping for the Gris suede but they only have black leather. Going back through the thread quickly I was hoping to find pictures of the Jenny's in leather, can anyone point me to a page or post #. Thank you so much!


----------



## bekind20thers

Did those of you who bought the dicker boot from this season(gris, khaki) to be a bit snug? I'm going to go ahead a purchase my first pair and want to get the right size! I'm a us size 8, not sure if 38 will be best for me or 39? Is it better to be safe and order a size up for more room?


----------



## cph706

bekind20thers said:


> Did those of you who bought the dicker boot from this season(gris, khaki) to be a bit snug? I'm going to go ahead a purchase my first pair and want to get the right size! I'm a us size 8, not sure if 38 will be best for me or 39? Is it better to be safe and order a size up for more room?



Similar sizing question...I'm usually a 37, got the 37 suede Jennys but they were a little bit tight, returned and got the 38. I wear them with thick socks. Should I get a 38 Dicker????


----------



## juneping

this season's dickers are a little bit snugger than the last season's. but i would order your usual size...they do stretch a little


----------



## stbartschic

Has anyone bought from this website? Is it legit?

http://www.marantshop.com/

I really want to buy a pair of the dicker boots and came across this site when doing a search. Seems the prices are lower than anywhere else!


----------



## juneping

stbartschic said:


> Has anyone bought from this website? Is it legit?
> 
> http://www.marantshop.com/
> 
> I really want to buy a pair of the dicker boots and came across this site when doing a search. Seems the prices are lower than anywhere else!



fake....


----------



## stbartschic

juneping said:
			
		

> fake....



Thanks! I figured that out when I was going through the checkout and it said it would send me a PayPal invoice and if I didn't receive the email, I should enter in an alternate email??? 

I ended up buying the camel suede ones from NAP &#128525;  
Can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## gwentan

stbartschic said:
			
		

> Thanks! I figured that out when I was going through the checkout and it said it would send me a PayPal invoice and if I didn't receive the email, I should enter in an alternate email???
> 
> I ended up buying the camel suede ones from NAP dde0d
> Can't wait to get them!!!



Congrats! You will love therm.


----------



## jellylicious

gwentan said:


> It's totally worth panicking over it! Good thing I chose two days shipping, and just in time for the weekend. Love it! How's your black leather Jenny hunt?



Would love to see some outfits paired with your jennys.  I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on the leather ones on NAP. Been bad this month so will have to wait for a bit.


----------



## gwentan

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Would love to see some outfits paired with your jennys.  I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on the leather ones on NAP. Been bad this month so will have to wait for a bit.



I have yet to Wear the Jenny and I've been waiting for the right opportunity.


----------



## duna

kookai-lola said:


> I am wondering if the leather Jenny's are comfortable and similar in sizing to the dickers. My SA has the Jenny's available but I had been hoping for the Gris suede but they only have black leather. Going back through the thread quickly I was hoping to find pictures of the Jenny's in leather, can anyone point me to a page or post #. Thank you so much!



Post 2344 on page 157 of this thread talks about the black leather Jennys....


----------



## am2022

inspiration pic ladies!!!
Gwyneth in her grey jennys!


----------



## raradarling

PHENOMENON said:


> I returned the khaki due to a defect and have Gris instead. I do love them! I have decided to buy Bostons or bobby's  thanks for your input



Great! Can't wait to see which ones you get.


----------



## Sam.B

jellylicious said:


> Here's my black Jacobs paired with the Momo jacket. SO HAPPY with the purchase.  I find them to be TTS. I got these in my usual IM 38's. Again, find them to be super comfy-wedges do help. I measured the highest point from the back and they are a bit higher than 3.5"...almost 3.75" give and take. I also prefer to detach the tassels on the side as they do look bulkier on me.


Do you normally wear the same size in the Dicker as the Jacob? I have the 41's in the Manly's, the 40 in the Dickers and 41 in the Bekkets. I have ordered the size 40 in the Jacobs, because I heard they were running slightly large. But now I am concerned, that they may be small. Drives me a bit mad, the odd sizing.ullhair:


----------



## mb542528

It looks like she wore them out of the IM soho store


----------



## jellylicious

Sam.B said:


> Do you normally wear the same size in the Dicker as the Jacob? I have the 41's in the Manly's, the 40 in the Dickers and 41 in the Bekkets. I have ordered the size 40 in the Jacobs, because I heard they were running slightly large. But now I am concerned, that they may be small. Drives me a bit mad, the odd sizing.ullhair:



I'm 38 across the board - dickers, bekkets and jacobs. They fit just right. I'm TTS 7.5 US tho and maybe the half size up helped. Raradarling has the manlys and the jacobs. Perhaps she could help with your question.


----------



## Sam.B

raradarling said:


> oh for sure!! and it's not your average grey. it's that soft, chalky grey. it's killer!!! I've often eyed those....


Hi, Can I just ask what the sizing was like in the Jacobs? I heard they run slightly large, and have ordered down in size. I am 40 in dickers, 41 in both manly and bekket.


----------



## Sam.B

jellylicious said:


> I'm 38 across the board - dickers, bekkets and jacobs. They fit just right. I'm TTS 7.5 US tho and maybe the half size up helped. Raradarling has the manlys and the jacobs. Perhaps she could help with your question.


Thank you


----------



## enne

Just received my IM dicker boots in the bronze leather.  My first pair of dickers.  They are comfortable, but I wish the soles were a tad more sturdy.  Why not cover the whole sole with a grippy rubber.  I don't wanna spend the extra money to get them resoled especially since they are already $$. I do love the style and color.


----------



## Julide

fromparis said:


> Thank you Julide  !
> I'll have to check colors IRL : very difficult to see real difference beetween Grey / Khaki  with online pics, and not side by side ...



I understand your dilemma.I took a pitcure a while back of my boots. I have Gris and Khaki, they are side by side but the lighting is not that great. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-154.html#post22421117


----------



## brigadeiro

For those who have the IM Dickers in both suede and leather, is the leather just as comfy? TIA! 

Oh, and how are the Jenny's in leather comfort-wise?


----------



## enne

brigadeiro said:
			
		

> For those who have the IM Dickers in both suede and leather, is the leather just as comfy? TIA!
> 
> Oh, and how are the Jenny's in leather comfort-wise?



I have both Jenny's and Dickers in leather. I think the Dickers are fairly comfortable. The Leather of the Jennys feel rather stiff, which is weird to me because the style is suppose to be slouchy- you'd think they would be a softer leather. I am hoping they will soften over time.


----------



## Maland

Sam.B said:


> Hi, Can I just ask what the sizing was like in the Jacobs? I heard they run slightly large, and have ordered down in size. I am 40 in dickers, 41 in both manly and bekket.



Hi,

I have the Manlys and Bekkets in a size 37, whereas I am a size 36 in the Jacobs, Monys and Dickers.. So I think you should definitely go for a size 40 for the Jacobs ..


----------



## Sam.B

Maland said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Manlys and Bekkets in a size 37, whereas I am a size 36 in the Jacobs, Monys and Dickers.. So I think you should definitely go for a size 40 for the Jacobs ..


Thank you so much. I just find the sizing to be so different for each style. I wish they were more consistent.  can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## beauxgoris

DO NOT ORDER FROM BARNEYS for your dicker boots!!!

I bought my caramel pair from them and they *arrived DAMAGED!* They're unworn (the soles) but the tops had stains all over them. I called customer service and they did nothing for me - basically told me to send them back - oh and p.s. I would have wait until they cleared the return process for my refund. 

*JUST AWFUL AWFUL EXPERIENCE. BUYER BEWARE!!*


----------



## raradarling

Sam.B said:


> Hi, Can I just ask what the sizing was like in the Jacobs? I heard they run slightly large, and have ordered down in size. I am 40 in dickers, 41 in both manly and bekket.



Hi Sam! Sorry for the late reply - I didn't see this entry until just now!

I wear a 39 in most IM - the Beketts and Manlys. Like you I went down a size in the Dickers and bought a 38 (mostly cause that's all they had). I ordered the Jacobs in 39 and they are a bit large. If I wear bare feet they are too big and I feel unstable. If I put on thick socks then they are perfect! I'd rather have a boot run slightly large than be too tight, so I stuck with the 39 (plus my left foot is bigger than my right!). Hope this helps!! 



enne said:


> Just received my IM dicker boots in the bronze leather.  My first pair of dickers.  They are comfortable, but I wish the soles were a tad more sturdy.  Why not cover the whole sole with a grippy rubber.  I don't wanna spend the extra money to get them resoled especially since they are already $$. I do love the style and color.



I agree that we shouldn't have to do any 'extras' to these shoes considering the price. That said, I had rubber soles put on mine so I'd feel more secure. I felt like I might slip otherwise - plus, since the soles are made of leather they will run down much faster. I plan to use my Dickers a lot and want to give them a long life!


----------



## alyra

Hi Ladies,

I've been reading through this thread for a while and wanted to share my excitement that I have a pair of black suede Dickers on the way from NAP. (I already have a pair of beige Rachel Comey's I love, so this color seemed like a logical choice).


----------



## beauxgoris

Sorry just wanted to bump in case it wasn't seen since I was at the bottom of the last page.



beauxgoris said:


> DO NOT ORDER FROM BARNEYS for your dicker boots!!!
> 
> I bought my caramel pair from them and they *arrived DAMAGED!* They're unworn (the soles) but the tops had stains all over them. I called customer service and they did nothing for me - basically told me to send them back - oh and p.s. I would have wait until they cleared the return process for my refund.
> 
> *JUST AWFUL AWFUL EXPERIENCE. BUYER BEWARE!!*


----------



## raradarling

alyra said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been reading through this thread for a while and wanted to share my excitement that I have a pair of black suede Dickers on the way from NAP. (I already have a pair of beige Rachel Comey's I love, so this color seemed like a logical choice).



Congrats!! You'll love them.



beauxgoris said:


> Sorry just wanted to bump in case it wasn't seen since I was at the bottom of the last page.



Thanks for the heads up! That's not a good experience to have!


----------



## alyra

raradarling said:
			
		

> Congrats!! You'll love them.
> 
> Thanks! I hope so.


----------



## Sam.B

raradarling said:


> Hi Sam! Sorry for the late reply - I didn't see this entry until just now!
> 
> I wear a 39 in most IM - the Beketts and Manlys. Like you I went down a size in the Dickers and bought a 38 (mostly cause that's all they had). I ordered the Jacobs in 39 and they are a bit large. If I wear bare feet they are too big and I feel unstable. If I put on thick socks then they are perfect! I'd rather have a boot run slightly large than be too tight, so I stuck with the 39 (plus my left foot is bigger than my right!). Hope this helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we shouldn't have to do any 'extras' to these shoes considering the price. That said, I had rubber soles put on mine so I'd feel more secure. I felt like I might slip otherwise - plus, since the soles are made of leather they will run down much faster. I plan to use my Dickers a lot and want to give them a long life!


Thank you for everyone's help. I have ordered the same size as my Dickers (size 40)
If they don't fit, at least I will save some money towards the lovely Berry! (that's if I can get hold of a pair) 
I was saving for a coat, but I just can't seem to leave IM boots alone. My poor bank balance. If I'm not careful, on my next purchase, the screen will come up with a flashing warning and say P*** OFF, YOU ARE OFFICIALLY BANNED. 
Ah, life and then there's shoes....


----------



## tb-purselover

I posted this on the IM thread on Wardrobe, but thought I it would be appreciated if I also posted it here. 

Milwaukee boot pics!


----------



## tb-purselover

beauxgoris said:


> Sorry just wanted to bump in case it wasn't seen since I was at the bottom of the last page.



Oh no, I'm so sorry this happened. I wonder what happened to them? You would think they would have checked the shoes before shipping them out. There isn't a way they could contact IM for a replacement for you since they should be under warranty?

If worse comes to worse and you cannot find a helpful SA at Barneys. Perhaps contact IM directly and see if they will help you by replacing them for another pair? Tell them your story?


----------



## tb-purselover

lynnhi said:


> x



I would be very careful about this site. It looks like they sell fake IM. 

What type of boots did you buy?


----------



## beauxgoris

tb-purselover said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry this happened. I wonder what happened to them? You would think they would have checked the shoes before shipping them out. There isn't a way they could contact IM for a replacement for you since they should be under warranty?
> 
> If worse comes to worse and you cannot find a helpful SA at Barneys. Perhaps contact IM directly and see if they will help you by replacing them for another pair? Tell them your story?



Barney's offered to do nothing for me. I even waited on hold while I nicely asked for a supervisor. When the representative came back she told me I couldn't speak to a supervisor because they couldn't do anything for me. Also they said Barney's doesn't "do" exchanges (?!?!?!?). My only option was to return the damaged boots and place a new order for the same boots. I told them thanks but no thanks, I would re-order from a vendor that valued my business and didn't send out damaged goods. 

Honestly I'm still in a little shock that a luxury retailer would be so rude - but it's their loss. I'll never buy from them again - and I purchase *a lot* from high end retailers. Oh well.


----------



## jellylicious

beauxgoris said:


> Barney's offered to do nothing for me. I even waited on hold while I nicely asked for a supervisor. When the representative came back she told me I couldn't speak to a supervisor because they couldn't do anything for me. Also they said Barney's doesn't "do" exchanges (?!?!?!?). My only option was to return the damaged boots and place a new order for the same boots. I told them thanks but no thanks, I would re-order from a vendor that valued my business and didn't send out damaged goods.
> 
> Honestly I'm still in a little shock that a luxury retailer would be so rude - but it's their loss. I'll never buy from them again - and I purchase *a lot* from high end retailers. Oh well.


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. It is true that they don't do exchanges-it's their policy and they should change it. I know they have been helpful in the past with me and do a check on their inventory. They can track down another pair for you and have the store mail them out. GL!


----------



## JDN

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. It is true that they don't do exchanges-it's their policy and they should change it. I know they have been helpful in the past with me and do a check on their inventory. They can track down another pair for you and have the store mail them out. GL!



Barney's doesn't do exchanges? I buy from the store all time and never have issues with returns or exchanges!!! Weird...


----------



## jellylicious

No only online-no exchanges. You will have to return and reorder. They only do exchanges in stores.


----------



## JDN

jellylicious said:
			
		

> No only online-no exchanges. You will have to return and reorder. They only do exchanges in stores.



How strange? That makes no sense at all...


----------



## raradarling

Sam.B said:


> Thank you for everyone's help. I have ordered the same size as my Dickers (size 40)
> If they don't fit, at least I will save some money towards the lovely Berry! (that's if I can get hold of a pair)
> I was saving for a coat, but I just can't seem to leave IM boots alone. My poor bank balance. If I'm not careful, on my next purchase, the screen will come up with a flashing warning and say P*** OFF, YOU ARE OFFICIALLY BANNED.
> Ah, life and then there's shoes....



haha! I can relate!


----------



## juneping

beauxgoris said:


> Barney's offered to do nothing for me. I even waited on hold while I nicely asked for a supervisor. When the representative came back she told me I couldn't speak to a supervisor because they couldn't do anything for me. Also they said Barney's doesn't "do" exchanges (?!?!?!?). My only option was to return the damaged boots and place a new order for the same boots. I told them thanks but no thanks, I would re-order from a vendor that valued my business and didn't send out damaged goods.
> 
> Honestly I'm still in a little shock that a luxury retailer would be so rude - but it's their loss. I'll never buy from them again - and I purchase *a lot* from high end retailers. Oh well.



i am sorry that you had a bad experience.
i use barneys a lot (both online and in store) and never had a problem. you can just return the defected item and place a new order...it's just the policy and there's no way they can offer any kinds of help...


----------



## petot

beauxgoris said:


> DO NOT ORDER FROM BARNEYS for your dicker boots!!!
> 
> I bought my caramel pair from them and they *arrived DAMAGED!* They're unworn (the soles) but the tops had stains all over them. I called customer service and they did nothing for me - basically told me to send them back - oh and p.s. I would have wait until they cleared the return process for my refund.
> 
> *JUST AWFUL AWFUL EXPERIENCE. BUYER BEWARE!!*


I'm sorry to hear this!
Did you order a new pair? I thought I saw you posted your bew purchased of the black & caramel (cognac) leathers a couple pages back..?


----------



## petot

raradarling said:


> Hi Sam! Sorry for the late reply - I didn't see this entry until just now!
> 
> I wear a 39 in most IM - the Beketts and Manlys. Like you I went down a size in the Dickers and bought a 38 (mostly cause that's all they had). I ordered the Jacobs in 39 and they are a bit large. If I wear bare feet they are too big and I feel unstable. If I put on thick socks then they are perfect! I'd rather have a boot run slightly large than be too tight, so I stuck with the 39 (plus my left foot is bigger than my right!). Hope this helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we shouldn't have to do any 'extras' to these shoes considering the price. That said, I had rubber soles put on mine so I'd feel more secure. I felt like I might slip otherwise - plus, since the soles are made of leather they will run down much faster. I plan to use my Dickers a lot and want to give them a long life!


May I ask how much was to put the rubber sole ? Thx!


----------



## alyra

Woohoo! Just received my black suede Dickers. Beautiful!! I love!


----------



## jellybebe

alyra said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Just received my black suede Dickers. Beautiful!! I love!



Super versatile so totally worth the money!


----------



## beauxgoris

juneping said:


> i am sorry that you had a bad experience.
> i use barneys a lot (both online and in store) and never had a problem. you can just return the defected item and place a new order...it's just the policy and there's no way they can offer any kinds of help...



I know - but I've had much better customer service from other luxury retailers. For example when I had to do an exchange for an item recently - another vendor sent it to me express shipping (free) and didn't charge me for the new item. If I had NOT returned the first item I would have been charged of course - but they did what they could to keep my business. I never had to float the cost of both items while I waited for them to make it right. 

Barney's was not even apologetic for the DAMAGED boots they sent me. I could do as you said: return the first pair (and wait up to two weeks to get my money back) and in the meantime place another new order. So there would have been almost $1,400.00 of boots (interest charges etc.) while I waited for them to take off the first pair. 

In the end I reordered from another vendor - no way was I going to give Barney's that sale after this fiasco. 

Do you get my point?


----------



## juneping

i understood you...
even for NAP...my exchange process was extremely long like 1.5 weeks. for free shipping/return, i thought barneys and NAP are really great. i know a lot of online store have very strict return policy.
i think for exchange, the cc can't charge you interests...??

i had a very bad experience when i bought a second hand chanel...so i don't really get bothered by stuff like this....



beauxgoris said:


> I know - but I've had much better customer service from other luxury retailers. For example when I had to do an exchange for an item recently - another vendor sent it to me express shipping (free) and didn't charge me for the new item. If I had NOT returned the first item I would have been charged of course - but they did what they could to keep my business. I never had to float the cost of both items while I waited for them to make it right.
> 
> Barney's was not even apologetic for the DAMAGED boots they sent me. I could do as you said: return the first pair (and wait up to two weeks to get my money back) and in the meantime place another new order. So there would have been almost $1,400.00 of boots (interest charges etc.) while I waited for them to take off the first pair.
> 
> In the end I reordered from another vendor - no way was I going to give Barney's that sale after this fiasco.
> 
> Do you get my point?


----------



## beauxgoris

juneping said:


> i understood you...
> even for NAP...my exchange process was extremely long like 1.5 weeks. for free shipping/return, i thought barneys and NAP are really great. i know a lot of online store have very strict return policy.
> i think for exchange, the cc can't charge you interests...??



The whole issue is *they don't do exchanges* so until my return clears their system (two week average they said) I'm covering both purchases. In the end what really matters is that they sold DAMAGED boots as new and were very matter of fact about it. Zero customer service. So at one point the sales person said "so...ugh do you want to return them"? Duh. No I'd really like the pay $670.00 with tax for damaged boots. 

There are enough vendors selling Marant Dicker boots out there now that it's worth it to warn other nice pf'ers about my experience with Barney's. I don't like paying nearly $700.00 for damaged stained boots - but that's just me.


----------



## mnpurselover

gwentan said:


> Hi ladies! My first Jenny arrived today. I love the slouchiness of the boots. Mad love!



OMG!  LOOOOOOVEEE these!  I get mine today!  Same color same style!  Never had jenny's so your pics have made me even more excited!  Love 'em!


----------



## mnpurselover

bekind20thers said:


> Did those of you who bought the dicker boot from this season(gris, khaki) to be a bit snug? I'm going to go ahead a purchase my first pair and want to get the right size! I'm a us size 8, not sure if 38 will be best for me or 39? Is it better to be safe and order a size up for more room?



I ordered a 38 Dicker and am a true US 8.  They are great with no sicks, okay with thin socks and they'd be too snug with a tight sock.  I was told they'd stretch a little.  HTH.


----------



## raradarling

petot said:


> May I ask how much was to put the rubber sole ? Thx!



Hi! It depends on where you live I think. Generally it's $10 - $15 per shoe. I paid $30 for my pair. It was way worth it bc I walk with confidence, no fear of slipping!



alyra said:


> Woohoo! Just received my black suede Dickers. Beautiful!! I love!



Congrats!


----------



## alyra

Here's a photo of my first spin. DH loves them too!


----------



## Eilene

alyra said:


> Here's a photo of my first spin. DH loves them too!



Beautiful!! Love the Dickers!


----------



## mnpurselover

alyra said:


> Here's a photo of my first spin. DH loves them too!


----------



## am2022

lovely!!! congrats!!!
My black dickers are so used and abused and i wonder if i should get a back up pair!!!

oh, i just remembered im on a ban!!!



alyra said:


> Here's a photo of my first spin. DH loves them too!


----------



## angelastoel

lynnhi said:


> I prefer the ankle boots of Isabel Marant and have one recently, I found this kind of boots indeed suit for this season when the weather becomes cooler, and they can match for many kinds of clothing. :lolots: The site I brought my boots is http://www.isabelmarantboots.org.uk Isabel Marant boots.



I hope you can return your shoes, this site is fake, why would people pay double for IM shoes if those were the real thing?
And they ask a lot of money for fakes either!


----------



## queenofshopping

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I hope you can return your shoes, this site is fake, why would people pay double for IM shoes if those were the real thing?
> And they ask a lot of money for fakes either!



I seriously think that person who posted that was/is a spammer who signed up to post the link for the fake/counterfeit IM in attempts to lure unwitting TPF members or IM customers to the FAKES site.  They also posted the same link in another Isabel Marant thread.


----------



## raradarling

queenofshopping said:


> I seriously think that person who posted that was/is a spammer who signed up to post the link for the fake/counterfeit IM in attempts to lure unwitting TPF members or IM customers to the FAKES site.  They also posted the same link in another Isabel Marant thread.



Agreed!


----------



## alyra

Thanks everyone! For anyone reading through this thread who is on the fence, I wore these all day and they were super comfy....rare for first day shoes. And the heal is much darker than the pale color shown on the website. The suede is beautiful. I wear a 7/7.5, ordered a 38 perfect fit. Even the shoebox is pretty!


----------



## mnpurselover

Wrote this on the other IM thread as well...but sizing drama again that might help somebody!

I am TTS US 8 (every once in a while an 8.5, not often)

Dickers: 38
Betty: 38
Jenny: ordered 38, toooo snug.  need 39

HTH anybody


----------



## beauxgoris

petot said:


> I'm sorry to hear this!
> Did you order a new pair? I thought I saw you posted your bew purchased of the black & caramel (cognac) leathers a couple pages back..?



Thank you . Didn't post any photos of my boots yet. I have good news though: I reordered from La Garconne and received my beautiful new cognac Dickers today. They might be my most favorite of all! So glad I returned the damaged ones to Barney's - hopefully they'll issue my refund soon..... 

Love love love the cognac color though!


----------



## button

raradarling said:


> Congrats!! You'll love them.
> 
> 
> Hi there, I need your help. I would like to know the size of the Manly boots. Do they run small? I am size 38.5 or US 8.5. Will the 39 fit me? many thanks


----------



## raradarling

button said:


> raradarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! You'll love them.
> 
> 
> Hi there, I need your help. I would like to know the size of the Manly boots. Do they run small? I am size 38.5 or US 8.5. Will the 39 fit me? many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Button!
> 
> Oh the Manlys. Love the Manlys. As you know, the IM shoe sizing is crazy. Seems to be different for every style. So, I am a US8 and I wear a FR39 in all IM. I have the Bazils, Manlys, Danas, and Jacobs in FR39. I bought the Dickers in FR38 bc they didn't have a 39 - they are fine and will stretch. I think that style just runs big? As for the Manlys, the FR39 fits me well. I tend to wear socks (never bare feet) with my IMs so they allow me room for that. Also, my Danas and Jacobs fit perfectly on me with slightly thicker socks - suggesting there is some room there. Sometimes I wonder if the FR38 would be better (wouldn't need the socks) but I've never had the chance to try them on in alternate sizes (I order my IMs online).
> 
> All this to say that if you are a true US 8.5 and want to wear the Manlys with a very thin sock or nylon, and you don't mind shoes with no extra room, then I think they should be ok. If they are second hand then maybe they've even stretched a bit which might be good. If you are a US9 in any way then I'd say they may be snug. But, also remember that for all of this fit info I've given you relates to the *start* of the day (not the end when feet tend to get swollen and hot) and also that I'm the type who likes being able to wear thicker socks with her IMs.
> 
> Hope this long ramble helps you!! Let me know if you get them!!!!
> 
> p.s. my foot (from big toe to heel) measures 9.5 inches. - I think this measurement might be the best way for you to decide. I wouldn't want you to get the 39 and have them be too small. I'm out of town until Monday at which time I could try on the Manlys again to see if they have more/less room - I haven't worn them in a while and can't quite remember. I know that they don't run small. Whether they run large I can't quite remember....If you have to know before Monday I'd say they run true to size.
Click to expand...


----------



## button

raradarling said:


> button said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Button!
> 
> Oh the Manlys. Love the Manlys. As you know, the IM shoe sizing is crazy. Seems to be different for every style. So, I am a US8 and I wear a FR39 in all IM. I have the Bazils, Manlys, Danas, and Jacobs in FR39. I bought the Dickers in FR38 bc they didn't have a 39 - they are fine and will stretch. I think that style just runs big? As for the Manlys, the FR39 fits me well. I tend to wear socks (never bare feet) with my IMs so they allow me room for that. Also, my Danas and Jacobs fit perfectly on me with slightly thicker socks - suggesting there is some room there. Sometimes I wonder if the FR38 would be better (wouldn't need the socks) but I've never had the chance to try them on in alternate sizes (I order my IMs online).
> 
> All this to say that if you are a true US 8.5 and want to wear the Manlys with a very thin sock or nylon, and you don't mind shoes with no extra room, then I think they should be ok. If they are second hand then maybe they've even stretched a bit which might be good. If you are a US9 in any way then I'd say they may be snug. But, also remember that for all of this fit info I've given you relates to the *start* of the day (not the end when feet tend to get swollen and hot) and also that I'm the type who likes being able to wear thicker socks with her IMs.
> 
> Hope this long ramble helps you!! Let me know if you get them!!!!
> 
> p.s. my foot (from big toe to heel) measures 9.5 inches. - I think this measurement might be the best way for you to decide. I wouldn't want you to get the 39 and have them be too small. I'm out of town until Monday at which time I could try on the Manlys again to see if they have more/less room - I haven't worn them in a while and can't quite remember. I know that they don't run small. Whether they run large I can't quite remember....If you have to know before Monday I'd say they run true to size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the details. You are great! It sounds like we have the same size.
> I am IT 38.5, I wear Jacobs 39 ( thin socks more comfy). My bobby/betty are size 39, a bit loose. My bekett and willow are 39, perfect fit. It sounds like 39 is good for me. I wonder how many different length of the manly have? over the knee?  thigh length? below the knee? I am very confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## gwentan

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> OMG!  LOOOOOOVEEE these!  I get mine today!  Same color same style!  Never had jenny's so your pics have made me even more excited!  Love 'em!



How are you liking them? I have worn mine! Perhaps I should wear them Over the weekend.


----------



## imlvholic

I went to IM Soho today & saw these boots, 
Jacobs, Blackson 





And this, i don't know the name, similar to the Berry but w/ Blackson heels.


----------



## imlvholic

I tried them on, here's some mod pics
Black Jacobs




Blackson, the heel is kind of too high for me, i don't think i can walk too far w/ them


----------



## imlvholic

Here's the side by side comparison, i find the Jacobs a little comfortable than the Blackson though they look like they booth have the same heel height, due to the wedge heel, but i don't think i can walk on the Jacobs all day either. I find both TTS & easy to slip on. I'm waiting for the Berrys, though it may have the same fit & feel as the Jacobs, so i may just get the Dicker instead for my moneys worth.


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Here's the side by side comparison, i find the Jacobs a little comfortable than the Blackson though they look like they booth have the same heel height, due to the wedge heel, but i don't think i can walk on the Jacobs all day either. I find both TTS & easy to slip on. I'm waiting for the Berrys, though it may have the same fit & feel as the Jacobs, so i may just get the Dicker instead for my moneys worth.



They are just beautiful!  I can't wait to try out the Barrys.


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> They are just beautiful!  I can't wait to try out the Barrys.



So, the other boots above is called Barry? I thought Barry or Berry have the cone heel. Anyway, i tried them on too but somehow the opening is tighter than the Jacobs & the Blackson, i couldn't slip my foot in this Barry boots on the same size as the other 2. Maybe Barry runs a little small.


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> So, the other boots above is called Barry? I thought Barry or Berry have the cone heel. Anyway, i tried them on too but somehow the opening is tighter than the Jacobs & the Blackson, i couldn't slip my foot in this Barry boots on the same size as the other 2. Maybe Barry runs a little small.


Oh yes, sorry my mistake (my art dealer name is Barry) :shame: .  They are called Berry boots.


----------



## soholaleni

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I tried them on, here's some mod pics
> Black Jacobs
> 
> Blackson, the heel is kind of too high for me, i don't think i can walk too far w/ them



Thanks so much for posting these!! Great shots! The studded ones are actually called the 'Milwaukee' boots.. I know it's confusing


----------



## imlvholic

soholaleni said:


> Thanks so much for posting these!! Great shots! The studded ones are actually called the 'Milwaukee' boots.. I know it's confusing



Sorry, i'm confused, lol. So, which one is Blackson? They're all so gorgeous & statement pieces, that's for sure. I'm so glad i was able to try them on in person.


----------



## soholaleni

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Sorry, i'm confused, lol. So, which one is Blackson? They're all so gorgeous & statement pieces, that's for sure. I'm so glad i was able to try them on in person.



I know, it's sooo confusing!!  Here are the names from an email I got from IM Soho.. And the Barry are the equivalent to the Blackson, just with a cone heel (which I think you already understand).


----------



## Maland

button said:


> raradarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the details. You are great! It sounds like we have the same size.
> I am IT 38.5, I wear Jacobs 39 ( thin socks more comfy). My bobby/betty are size 39, a bit loose. My bekett and willow are 39, perfect fit. It sounds like 39 is good for me. I wonder how many different length of the manly have? over the knee?  thigh length? below the knee? I am very confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have the Manlys and they do run small; I'm usually a size 36 (I'm a 36 in the Lazios, Jacobs, Dickers, Monys,..), however, I'm a 37 in the Manlys (and the Bekkets).. As to the length of the Manlys, they are knee-high (go to the knee), but they are slouchy, so can easily be pulled down.. The shorter version (same length as the Jacobs) is called the Monys; not sure of the name of the over-the-knee boots, however, you need to be rather tall to pull these off; in my opinion you shouldn't go longer than the knee-high Manlys .. Hope this helps..
Click to expand...


----------



## glamchloe

Hi, ladies!
It will be my second pair of IM boots but first dicker..

They seem so similar between Khaki and Gris...
Although, Khaki seems more popular(?)

Which color will be better for the first time buyer???

Could you please help me??

Thanks so much!


----------



## Eilene

glamchloe said:


> Hi, ladies!
> It will be my second pair of IM boots but first dicker..
> 
> They seem so similar between Khaki and Gris...
> Although, Khaki seems more popular(?)
> 
> Which color will be better for the first time buyer???
> 
> Could you please help me??
> 
> Thanks so much!



If I had to pick one & only one...I would pick Gris! I LOVE this color!


----------



## delmilano

I got this season's gris suede dickers. Gris is a gorgeous color.
The last pic is my miel compared with Gris.


----------



## Brigitte031

delmilano said:
			
		

> I got this season's gris suede dickers. Gris is a gorgeous color.
> The last pic is my miel compared with Gris.



Your gris Dickers look amazing!!

Boy oh boy if I wasn't saving for the Berry boot I'd get the Gris Dickers so quick!!


----------



## drati

delmilano said:


> I got this season's gris suede dickers. Gris is a gorgeous color.
> The last pic is my miel compared with Gris.



Love your gris Dickers Del. The perfect shade. Beautiful. Makes me wish I needed another pair but I truly don't.


----------



## enne

glamchloe said:
			
		

> Hi, ladies!
> It will be my second pair of IM boots but first dicker..
> 
> They seem so similar between Khaki and Gris...
> Although, Khaki seems more popular(?)
> 
> Which color will be better for the first time buyer???
> 
> Could you please help me??
> 
> Thanks so much!



Personally, I would get the gris!


----------



## button

Maland said:


> button said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have the Manlys and they do run small; I'm usually a size 36 (I'm a 36 in the Lazios, Jacobs, Dickers, Monys,..), however, I'm a 37 in the Manlys (and the Bekkets).. As to the length of the Manlys, they are knee-high (go to the knee), but they are slouchy, so can easily be pulled down.. The shorter version (same length as the Jacobs) is called the Monys; not sure of the name of the over-the-knee boots, however, you need to be rather tall to pull these off; in my opinion you shouldn't go longer than the knee-high Manlys .. Hope this helps..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your explanations. Both of my Jacobs , and Bekkets are 39, and tried on the lazio is also 39. I am still not sure if I should get 39 or 40 of the Manly. According to you, manly should be one size bigger than jacobs/ lazio. Probably 40 is safer.
Click to expand...


----------



## delmilano

Brigitte031 said:


> Your gris Dickers look amazing!!
> 
> Boy oh boy if I wasn't saving for the Berry boot I'd get the Gris Dickers so quick!!



Thanks Brigitte. After the Berry, you can save up for dickers.


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> Love your gris Dickers Del. The perfect shade. Beautiful. Makes me wish I needed another pair but I truly don't.



Thanks sweet *D*, i have been waiting for a grey suede pair of dickers for so long. So happy i've found them at last.


----------



## gymangel812

how does the suede hold up during fall/winter? look at either black, gris, anthra or taupe suede jennys but worried about them getting gross because of winter weather.


----------



## Eilene

delmilano said:


> I got this season's gris suede dickers. Gris is a gorgeous color.
> The last pic is my miel compared with Gris.



Beautiful!! Yours looks even more grey than my Gris. Must be the lighting. The color of yours looks like the Bal Asphalt moto jacket! Enjoy your new Dickers!!!


----------



## alyra

LOVE the Gris! The color is amazing. I wish I could buy another pair. Yummy!


----------



## bagfan

soholaleni said:


> I know, it's sooo confusing!!  Here are the names from an email I got from IM Soho.. And the Barry are the equivalent to the Blackson, just with a cone heel (which I think you already understand).


 
Am really gutted - tried Milaukee boots on weekend (was really waiting for them to come out) and (besides crazy price of £900) realised that heel is too high for me, probably 1cm too high to be able to really get good use out of them, so a "NO". Beautiful boots... Fot those who are interested, the do fit tts.


----------



## JDN

I must've been possessed last night....after eyeing the dickers and the Jenny's for a few months, I finally pulled the trigger and ordered 3 pairs....
Not sure if the dickers will work for me...the Jenny's are more my style, but i figured I'd try it out to see....


----------



## soholaleni

bagfan said:
			
		

> Am really gutted - tried Milaukee boots on weekend (was really waiting for them to come out) and (besides crazy price of £900) realised that heel is too high for me, probably 1cm too high to be able to really get good use out of them, so a "NO". Beautiful boots... Fot those who are interested, the do fit tts.



Yeah I have been eyeing the 'milwauke' since I saw them on the runway and really fell in love with them. I preordered them from Espejto for a slightly better price (well, we'll see after customs), but I'm still worried about the heel height and all the studs.. They added more studs from the runway version, and some have said they look cheap in person. What do you think? Also, I'm not sure I can do the height either. Do you feel like they are tight in the toes with the pointed heel too? Thanks!!


----------



## petot

delmilano said:


> I got this season's gris suede dickers. Gris is a gorgeous color.
> The last pic is my miel compared with Gris.


Oh what a nice greyish brownish! Do you see any green undertones at all?
I attempted to purchase gris suede.. ordered both 37 & 38. I love the gris on the 38, its grey with brown undertones. But the 37 which is my size, looks very different.. its grey with green undertones.. which I am not a big fan of 
So I returned both. If I could find a 37 in gris (one with brown undertones), I'd go for it again


----------



## petot

JDN said:


> I must've been possessed last night....after eyeing the dickers and the Jenny's for a few months, I finally pulled the trigger and ordered 3 pairs....
> Not sure if the dickers will work for me...the Jenny's are more my style, but i figured I'd try it out to see....


Wow, 3 pairs!! What colors? Let us know which ones are the keepers?


----------



## JDN

petot said:
			
		

> Wow, 3 pairs!! What colors? Let us know which ones are the keepers?



Got the dickers in Gris and khaki
And then Jenny's in taupe 

Can't wait to receive them!!!


----------



## duna

Just received my Jenny's from NAP, I was worried about sizing, but I got the same size as my Dickers and it's fine...pheww! So now I have 3 pairs of Dickers and 1 Jennys: please convince me that they're more than enough, lol!!!


----------



## JDN

duna said:
			
		

> Just received my Jenny's from NAP, I was worried about sizing, but I got the same size as my Dickers and it's fine...pheww! So now I have 3 pairs of Dickers and 1 Jennys: please convince me that they're more than enough, lol!!!



Can you take some pics please


----------



## duna

JDN said:


> Can you take some pics please



Yes, I'll take them tomorrow as it's too dark now in my neck of the woods.


----------



## delmilano

petot said:


> Oh what a nice greyish brownish! Do you see any green undertones at all?
> I attempted to purchase gris suede.. ordered both 37 & 38. I love the gris on the 38, its grey with brown undertones. But the 37 which is my size, looks very different.. its grey with green undertones.. which I am not a big fan of
> So I returned both. If I could find a 37 in gris (one with brown undertones), I'd go for it again



Thanks Petot. It's true that i've seen two pairs of gris and they didn't look exactly the same. Mine has a brownish undertones when there's not much light but another pair i saw was greenish, i wondered if the SA showed me khaki instead of gris but she seemed pretty sure it was Gris and not khaki.
I am not fan of the greenish green neither. like the browinsh hint of gris, under certain light, it looks just grey, rat grey. it's a gorgeous color, i love mine very much.


----------



## delmilano

Eilene said:


> Beautiful!! Yours looks even more grey than my Gris. Must be the lighting. The color of yours looks like the Bal Asphalt moto jacket! Enjoy your new Dickers!!!



Thanks eilene, so we are gris twins.  You are right, it depends on the lighting. It sometimes looks gris as shown in my pics and sometimes it has a brownish hint in it. Asphalte bal moto is a gorgeous color too.


----------



## petot

delmilano said:


> Thanks Petot. It's true that i've seen two pairs of gris and they didn't look exactly the same. Mine has a brownish undertones when there's not much light but another pair i saw was greenish, i wondered if the SA showed me khaki instead of gris but she seemed pretty sure it was Gris and not khaki.
> I am not fan of the greenish green neither. like the browinsh hint of gris, under certain light, it looks just grey, rat grey. it's a gorgeous color, i love mine very much.


May I ask what size is yours?
I saw 2 pairs of size 37, and they both looked greenish (instead of brownish like the 38 I saw)


----------



## bagfan

soholaleni said:


> Yeah I have been eyeing the 'milwauke' since I saw them on the runway and really fell in love with them. I preordered them from Espejto for a slightly better price (well, we'll see after customs), but I'm still worried about the heel height and all the studs.. They added more studs from the runway version, and some have said they look cheap in person. What do you think? Also, I'm not sure I can do the height either. Do you feel like they are tight in the toes with the pointed heel too? Thanks!!



No, I do not hunk they look cheap in person - they look very well and, believe me, I am picky. I did not think they were tight in the toes, quite roomy, but I do have reasonably narrow feet. It is just the pitch... Killing me, I could walk a bit in them, but not really for extended distance. I do wear high heels, but these would not work for, also prob because heel is thin, so not much support.


----------



## soholaleni

bagfan said:


> No, I do not hunk they look cheap in person - they look very well and, believe me, I am picky. I did not think they were tight in the toes, quite roomy, but I do have reasonably narrow feet. It is just the pitch... Killing me, I could walk a bit in them, but not really for extended distance. I do wear high heels, but these would not work for, also prob because heel is thin, so not much support.



Thanks!! Yeah I'm worried about the heel height..If the cone heeled version comes out before my pre-order is shipped, I may opt for those..but we'll see.


----------



## raradarling

bagfan said:


> Am really gutted - tried Milaukee boots on weekend (was really waiting for them to come out) and (besides crazy price of £900) realised that heel is too high for me, probably 1cm too high to be able to really get good use out of them, so a "NO". Beautiful boots... Fot those who are interested, the do fit tts.





soholaleni said:


> Thanks!! Yeah I'm worried about the heel height..If the cone heeled version comes out before my pre-order is shipped, I may opt for those..but we'll see.




My understanding is that the cone version is 3.5 inches high and the heel version is 4-4.5inches. So, if you loved the Milwaukee but need something lower then the Memphis might work!!!


----------



## delmilano

petot said:


> May I ask what size is yours?
> I saw 2 pairs of size 37, and they both looked greenish (instead of brownish like the 38 I saw)



I am size 40, big feet.


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> My understanding is that the cone version is 3.5 inches high and the heel version is 4-4.5inches. So, if you loved the Milwaukee but need something lower then the Memphis might work!!!



Yeah, you are so right! I was being unrealistic thinking I could handle the high heel of the Milwaukee. Just tried on my 4 in heels and I don't think I can do much higher than 4 inches for any length of time (plus I'm super tall and dont need the added height ). I canceled my Milwaukee pre-order and will keep an eye out for the Memphis. At first I didn't like the style of the Memphis, but they have really grown on me and now I really do like them. Anyone know where they are expected to drop? MyTheresa I think, right? Anywhere else?


----------



## prettychic

duna said:


> Just received my Jenny's from NAP, I was worried about sizing, but I got the same size as my Dickers and it's fine...pheww! So now I have 3 pairs of Dickers and 1 Jennys: please convince me that they're more than enough, lol!!!



It's more than enough, duna, btw, which Dickers colors and which do you wear most or as people like to say, What is your "go to" pair or your fave? I can't pick a color....and need advice! Is the camel too yellow this season? Is the black the most wearable and how is the heel color on the black?


----------



## Jaded81

glamchloe said:
			
		

> Hi, ladies!
> It will be my second pair of IM boots but first dicker..
> 
> They seem so similar between Khaki and Gris...
> Although, Khaki seems more popular(?)
> 
> Which color will be better for the first time buyer???
> 
> Could you please help me??
> 
> Thanks so much!



I like the khaki better!


----------



## duna

prettychic said:


> It's more than enough, duna, btw, which Dickers colors and which do you wear most or as people like to say, What is your "go to" pair or your fave? I can't pick a color....and need advice! Is the camel too yellow this season? Is the black the most wearable and how is the heel color on the black?



I haven't bought any Dickers this season, so I haven't seen any IRL. I have the Miel from a couple of years ago, the sage and the dark grey (I can't remember their actual names) from last year. I have worn the Miel most of all since they were my first ones, but I also wear the others a lot. The dark grey (almost black) has a light colored heel like the others. From pics on NAP this year's black also has a light colored heel. I have had the cobbler put rubber soles on all my Dickers, as they have very thin soles and I want them to last as long as possible!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

prettychic said:


> It's more than enough, duna, btw, which Dickers colors and which do you wear most or as people like to say, What is your "go to" pair or your fave? I can't pick a color....and need advice! Is the camel too yellow this season? Is the black the most wearable and how is the heel color on the black?



I have this season's gris and camel. I don't find the camel being too yellow.  I'm happy I bought gris as well. It's a grey colour with a brown undertone. Because I wear a lot of dark colours gris is the one I wear most.

I saw the black but I think the heel colour is too big of a contrast to the black suede. The heel is to light for my liking. But that's just me!


----------



## mnpurselover

prettychic said:


> It's more than enough, duna, btw, which Dickers colors and which do you wear most or as people like to say, What is your "go to" pair or your fave? I can't pick a color....and need advice! Is the camel too yellow this season? Is the black the most wearable and how is the heel color on the black?



I have the camel from this season and I don't find them too yellow.  They have just enough "pop" to make them interesting.  

I also have the khaki from this season and between the camel and khaki - my eye likes the camel more - the khaki has a teeny hint of green which bothers me.  

HTH.


----------



## Annaelle

Hi,

Did anyone else pre-order the Berry's at LVR?
I emailed them to ask if they've already received them and they replied there is a production problem?


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> Yeah, you are so right! I was being unrealistic thinking I could handle the high heel of the Milwaukee. Just tried on my 4 in heels and I don't think I can do much higher than 4 inches for any length of time (plus I'm super tall and dont need the added height ). I canceled my Milwaukee pre-order and will keep an eye out for the Memphis. At first I didn't like the style of the Memphis, but they have really grown on me and now I really do like them. Anyone know where they are expected to drop? MyTheresa I think, right? Anywhere else?



I have gotten worried with so many saying they look cheap IRL. But, the mod pics posted on the clothing thread of the Milwaukees made me feel better since the Memphis will be very similar (minus the ankle strap). I only know about MyTheresa. Other than that they are a mystery!! Must be lots of small boutiques in Europe that we can't access! Most online retailers only offered the Berrys. LVR had the Memphis but sold out long ago. Once pre-orders are shipped they may start to show a few as returns come in? i like LVR bc they have great international shipping and retunr policies. I just read MyTheresa's and it scared me!!



Annaelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone else pre-order the Berry's at LVR?
> I emailed them to ask if they've already received them and they replied there is a production problem?



uh oh! explains the delay.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Does anyone know if Memphis boots run true to size or are they small like Dana/Sailor boots? Anyone know where to pre-order in Europe yet? TIA!


----------



## raradarling

insane-maryjane said:


> Does anyone know if Memphis boots run true to size or are they small like Dana/Sailor boots? Anyone know where to pre-order in Europe yet? TIA!



hi there!

I don't think anyone has seen them in-store yet. The only people who've seen them IRL are buyers. I found the Jacobs ran 1/2 size large. Maybe those with the Blacksons could chime in and we could see if this is a theme with the Fall 2012 shoes?

Also, the sites that took pre-orders won't take them anymore. MyTheresa will be selling them soon - I still haven't been able to get a specific date yet. hopefully soon!!! There must some smaller stores that will carry them?


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but the Memphis boots are priced at $2,500 USD at MyTheresa. Which probably means that if they're ever sold in the US, they'll be priced even higher. Like raradarling said, MyTheresa does not know when the Memphis will be in stock, but they will indeed ship to the US. I was all excited about these boots....until I saw the price tag.   I guess I'll just have to admire them from afar!


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but the Memphis boots are priced at $2,500 USD at MyTheresa. Which probably means that if they're ever sold in the US, they'll be priced even higher. Like raradarling said, MyTheresa does not know when the Memphis will be in stock, but they will indeed ship to the US. I was all excited about these boots....until I saw the price tag.   I guess I'll just have to admire them from afar!



Hold the phone - what??? that would be bonkers. Did MYT tell you this? I know that LVR had them on pre-sale for around $950 CDN. Hopefully what you saw was a misprint? Or, maybe there will be some limited edition Memphis with crystals?? 

On the other hand, if this is true then I'm officially off the hook!! My wallet will be happy.


----------



## soholaleni

KristyDarling said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but the Memphis boots are priced at $2,500 USD at MyTheresa. Which probably means that if they're ever sold in the US, they'll be priced even higher. Like raradarling said, MyTheresa does not know when the Memphis will be in stock, but they will indeed ship to the US. I was all excited about these boots....until I saw the price tag.   I guess I'll just have to admire them from afar!



That seems crazy!! The milwaukee were $1400-1500 USD and had the belt thing, so I find that really unlikely...Hope its not true!!


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> Hold the phone - what??? that would be bonkers. Did MYT tell you this? I know that LVR had them on pre-sale for around $950 CDN. Hopefully what you saw was a misprint? Or, maybe there will be some limited edition Memphis with crystals??
> 
> On the other hand, if this is true then I'm officially off the hook!! My wallet will be happy.





soholaleni said:


> That seems crazy!! The milwaukee were $1400-1500 USD and had the belt thing, so I find that really unlikely...Hope its not true!!



Just double-checked my email from MyTheresa and yup, it says "25,00USD". Which I interpret to mean $2,500 USD. I'll reply and ask her to re-confirm the price. It DOES seem super high! Then again, Ms. Marant does slip in the random outrageously priced item here and there (I can think of at least 2 clothing items in recent season that surprised us all with their pricing).


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> Just double-checked my email from MyTheresa and yup, it says "25,00USD". Which I interpret to mean $2,500 USD. I'll reply and ask her to re-confirm the price. It DOES seem super high! Then again, Ms. Marant does slip in the random outrageously priced item here and there (I can think of at least 2 clothing items in recent season that surprised us all with their pricing).



wow! Thanks, Kristy for the intel! I had been emailing with a rep at MyTheresa but she didn't know the pricing. I've emailed her again re. the drop date - perhaps I will send her another email asking about price. YIKES!


----------



## am2022

wow... that price is out of this world!!!

Rara and kristy - this is for you!!!
Memphis or maybe the milwaukee???


----------



## am2022

oops pic!!!


----------



## raradarling

amacasa said:


> wow... that price is out of this world!!!
> 
> Rara and kristy - this is for you!!!
> Memphis or maybe the milwaukee???



Thx Amacasa!! good find! Oh to be Nicky Hilton. PS11 *and* the Milwaukee!!!!! If Kristy is right about the price them I'm out. obviously. I'm more and more happy I got my green Jacobs!


----------



## shoegal11

Does anyone know where I can still find the jacob boot in any color in a 39???? Thank you all in advance for any help!


----------



## Jira

juneping said:


> I have small heels and I dont have this problem with dickers. I assume you are a half size and you sized up?? If you have narrow feet add an insole and this should solve the problem.



I finally got a chance to try this and it worked! Thanks for the great tip!  



beauxgoris said:


> I had this issue with my Rachel Comey Mars boots (similar). The SA told me it meant the boots were too large as it would only increase and was an ill fit. I sized 1/2 size down and they were perfect. Maybe a bit snug at first - but then stretched and were perfect. My feet would have been flopping around in the original size I purchased.
> 
> That being said I'm a true 7.5 and the Dickers in 38 are perfect for me.



They're currently a bit tight in the front half of the shoe, but I'm hoping they'll soften up soon. I hope they make half sizes in the future -- that would fit perfect from the start!


----------



## Pinkydream

KristyDarling said:


> Just double-checked my email from MyTheresa and yup, it says "25,00USD". Which I interpret to mean $2,500 USD. I'll reply and ask her to re-confirm the price. It DOES seem super high! Then again, Ms. Marant does slip in the random outrageously priced item here and there (I can think of at least 2 clothing items in recent season that surprised us all with their pricing).



I asked mytheresa and the Berry will be 695 Euros like they were in the LVR presale. Not sure about the Memphis though.


----------



## raradarling

shoegal11 said:


> Does anyone know where I can still find the jacob boot in any color in a 39???? Thank you all in advance for any help!



hmmm...i've done a little searching and can't find any in a 39. might have to try eBay! I'll keep looking...


----------



## KristyDarling

*UPDATE on Memphis pricing question:*
I received clarification from MyTheresa and the *shipping* fee to the US is $25.00USD. The price is still *unknown*! Sorry for the false alarm!  We can all exhale now.


----------



## alyra

prettychic said:
			
		

> It's more than enough, duna, btw, which Dickers colors and which do you wear most or as people like to say, What is your "go to" pair or your fave? I can't pick a color....and need advice! Is the camel too yellow this season? Is the black the most wearable and how is the heel color on the black?



I have a pair of the black and the heel is much darker than the picture on NAP. A dark brown that goes perfectly with the black. I love them, with my only issue being I can see they are going to be tough to keep clean.


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> *UPDATE on Memphis pricing question:*
> I received clarification from MyTheresa and the *shipping* fee to the US is $25.00USD. The price is still *unknown*! Sorry for the false alarm!  We can all exhale now.



phewwff!!! Thanks, Kristy! 

I emailed MyTh too and they said they had no info on the Memphis yet. I mentioned in the clothing thread that they are, however, taking pre-orders on the Kate in Brown and the Berry in Black. The Berry is 690 Euros.


----------



## tonkamama

raradarling said:
			
		

> phewwff!!! Thanks, Kristy!
> 
> I emailed MyTh too and they said they had no info on the Memphis yet. I mentioned in the clothing thread that they are, however, taking pre-orders on the Kate in Brown and the Berry in Black. The Berry is 690 Euros.



Rara can you advise the heel highs?  Are them lower than Jacobs?


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> UPDATE on Memphis pricing question:
> I received clarification from MyTheresa and the *shipping* fee to the US is $25.00USD. The price is still unknown! Sorry for the false alarm!  We can all exhale now.



Kristy, so which pairs are you getting?  Blackens or Memphis?  Both will look FAB!  I am hoping Berry comes with lower heels ...


----------



## raradarling

tonkamama said:


> Rara can you advise the heel highs?  Are them lower than Jacobs?



Hi Tonka!

I can't advise, unfortunately, as I haven't yet seen the Berry's or the Memphis IRL. I have been told by MyTheresa reps that the cone heels will be 3.5 inches - exactly like the Jacobs. This suits me perfectly! The Manlys and Danas are just over 4 inches and I find that challenging. It is confusing, tho, because the runway shoes were WAY higher than the Blacksons and Milwaukees we've seen for sale online. You could pre-order the runway versions a few months ago from LVR and the heels were listed as 4.5 inches!! So, IM must have gotten wise to the fact that few people would want such a high heel. My  best guess would be that the Berry and Memphis cone heels will be the exact same as the Jacobs - 3.5 inches.


----------



## bekind20thers

Nooo!  I went to order the dicker boots on lagarconne and the 38's are sold out! I could cry, I was finally going to order my first pair. I guess it's a sign.. I don't need them in my life.


----------



## shoegal

^Nah - it just means get them from somewhere else! Don't give up - you will love them.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> Kristy, so which pairs are you getting?  Blackens or Memphis?  Both will look FAB!  I am hoping Berry comes with lower heels ...



Hi Tonka! It's between Memphis and Berry, and I'm on notification lists for both. Of the two I really prefer Memphis, so we'll see how my money tree looks when the boots arrive! It's not a sure thing, unfortunately.


----------



## raradarling

shoegal said:


> ^Nah - it just means get them from somewhere else! Don't give up - you will love them.



Agreed!! never give up!



KristyDarling said:


> Hi Tonka! It's between Memphis and Berry, and I'm on notification lists for both. Of the two I really prefer Memphis, so we'll see how my money tree looks when the boots arrive! It's not a sure thing, unfortunately.



Kristy - please let me know when you get any Memphis intel!


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> Kristy - please let me know when you get any Memphis intel!



I'll be sure to sound the alarm here when I get word from MyTheresa about this boot, or if I hear any relevant nuggets of interest!   (like, ohhhh, say, pricing?? lol)


----------



## bekind20thers

I'll keep an eye out for the khaki dickers! But so far everywhere is sold out!


----------



## tonkamama

raradarling said:


> Hi Tonka!
> 
> I can't advise, unfortunately, as I haven't yet seen the Berry's or the Memphis IRL. I have been told by MyTheresa reps that the cone heels will be 3.5 inches - exactly like the Jacobs. This suits me perfectly! The Manlys and Danas are just over 4 inches and I find that challenging. It is confusing, tho, because the runway shoes were WAY higher than the Blacksons and Milwaukees we've seen for sale online. You could pre-order the runway versions a few months ago from LVR and the heels were listed as 4.5 inches!! So, IM must have gotten wise to the fact that few people would want such a high heel. My  best guess would be that the Berry and Memphis cone heels will be the exact same as the Jacobs - 3.5 inches.


Thank you rara!!  Berrys 3.5 is manageable for me...  but for some reason my Jacobs are like 4 inches  

Hope some lucky girls get their hands on the Berrys soon...


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Tonka! It's between Memphis and Berry, and I'm on notification lists for both. Of the two I really prefer Memphis, so we'll see how my money tree looks when the boots arrive! It's not a sure thing, unfortunately.


Haha...  I need to look for the money tree in order to get them in my life...  

I was told by mytheresa that the Berrys are pricing at $1550 US!!  Much more than my pre-order with Metier SF (which was canceled due to store closing), Metier was asking $1155.00 US!    (pic of the colorway I pre-ordered but got cancelled, I actually prefer this color better)...  



I know NAP will be carrying the Berrys so I think I will wait for NAP...


----------



## Pinkydream

tonkamama said:


> Haha...  I need to look for the money tree in order to get them in my life...
> 
> I was told by mytheresa that the Berrys are pricing at $1550 US!!  Much more than my pre-order with Metier SF (which was canceled due to store closing), Metier was asking $1155.00 US!    (pic of the colorway I pre-ordered but got cancelled, I actually prefer this color better)...
> 
> 
> 
> I know NAP will be carrying the Berrys so I think I will wait for NAP...



Hi tonka, I got my Berrys from the mytheresa pre order yesterday and they are the same that you posted above. Black smooth and suede leather with red stitch. They are stunning in Person. The heel is lower than on the Jacob.
I guess that mytheresa has to sell them at a higher price outside of Europe maybe for the same reason matches is not allowed to ship to US. I only paid 695 for the Berry which is 100 less than the Jacob.
Yes Nap will be getting the Berry too but not the Memphis.


----------



## button

Does Jenny boots run true to size ? or run half size smaller like the bekett? many thanks


----------



## mnpurselover

bekind20thers said:


> Nooo!  I went to order the dicker boots on lagarconne and the 38's are sold out! I could cry, I was finally going to order my first pair. I guess it's a sign.. I don't need them in my life.



Oh no!!!!  What color are you looking for?


----------



## mnpurselover

button said:


> Does Jenny boots run true to size ? or run half size smaller like the bekett? many thanks



I can try to help.  I wear a 38 in dickers (a little snug) and a 38 in bobbys.  I tried the Jacob in a 38 and it was a little too snug for me so I just ordered a 39.  They come next week and i can update you at that time.  Sizing with IM is so hard!


----------



## button

mnpurselover said:


> I can try to help.  I wear a 38 in dickers (a little snug) and a 38 in bobbys.  I tried the Jacob in a 38 and it was a little too snug for me so I just ordered a 39.  They come next week and i can update you at that time.  Sizing with IM is so hard!


thank you very much!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Hello I was wondering if anyone else had the Benny or the Kate ?


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> I'll be sure to sound the alarm here when I get word from MyTheresa about this boot, or if I hear any relevant nuggets of interest!   (like, ohhhh, say, pricing?? lol)



THX!!



tonkamama said:


> Thank you rara!!  Berrys 3.5 is manageable for me...  but for some reason my Jacobs are like 4 inches
> 
> Hope some lucky girls get their hands on the Berrys soon...



I should actually measure my Jacobs. Maybe they are 4inches?



Pinkydream said:


> Hi tonka, I got my Berrys from the mytheresa pre order yesterday and they are the same that you posted above. Black smooth and suede leather with red stitch. They are stunning in Person. The heel is lower than on the Jacob.
> I guess that mytheresa has to sell them at a higher price outside of Europe maybe for the same reason matches is not allowed to ship to US. I only paid 695 for the Berry which is 100 less than the Jacob.
> Yes Nap will be getting the Berry too but not the Memphis.



So, if my Jacobs ARE 4 inches and they are a super comfy height, and the Berry's will be lower then that makes the Berry's perfect!!!!! I've always wanted IM to make a cone boot with a lower heel! Uh oh, there goes my ban.....


----------



## tonkamama

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> Hi tonka, I got my Berrys from the mytheresa pre order yesterday and they are the same that you posted above. Black smooth and suede leather with red stitch. They are stunning in Person. The heel is lower than on the Jacob.
> I guess that mytheresa has to sell them at a higher price outside of Europe maybe for the same reason matches is not allowed to ship to US. I only paid 695&#128; for the Berry which is 100&#128; less than the Jacob.
> Yes Nap will be getting the Berry too but not the Memphis.



Thank you so much.  I prefer Berry so i will keep eyes on NAP.  Glad to know that heels are lower.  Hope we can see some mod pictures of yours...  Are they true to size?


----------



## tonkamama

raradarling said:
			
		

> THX!!
> 
> I should actually measure my Jacobs. Maybe they are 4inches?
> 
> So, if my Jacobs ARE 4 inches and they are a super comfy height, and the Berry's will be lower then that makes the Berry's perfect!!!!! I've always wanted IM to make a cone boot with a lower heel! Uh oh, there goes my ban.....



rara...  I actually did use a measurement tape ....  According to NAP sizing chat, only size 37 or blow came with 3.5" heels, I got them in size 38 and wonder if I should look for a pair of size 37?

Can't wait to see reviews from those lucky ladies got their Berrys.....


----------



## raradarling

tonkamama said:


> rara...  I actually did use a measurement tape ....  According to NAP sizing chat, only size 37 or blow came with 3.5" heels, I got them in size 38 and wonder if I should look for a pair of size 37?
> 
> Can't wait to see reviews from those lucky ladies got their Berrys.....



Wow! that's odd to have diff heel heights based on shoe size! Mine are 39 so I guess they'd be 4 inches. I need to shrink my feet!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Haha...  I need to look for the money tree in order to get them in my life...
> 
> I was told by mytheresa that the Berrys are pricing at $1550 US!!  Much more than my pre-order with Metier SF (which was canceled due to store closing), Metier was asking $1155.00 US!    (pic of the colorway I pre-ordered but got cancelled, I actually prefer this color better)...
> 
> 
> 
> I know NAP will be carrying the Berrys so I think I will wait for NAP...


this berry looks kind of gray instead of black...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> rara...  I actually did use a measurement tape ....  According to NAP sizing chat, only size 37 or blow came with 3.5" heels, I got them in size 38 and wonder if I should look for a pair of size 37?
> 
> Can't wait to see reviews from those lucky ladies got their Berrys.....





raradarling said:


> Wow! that's odd to have diff heel heights based on shoe size! Mine are 39 so I guess they'd be 4 inches. I need to shrink my feet!



it's the arch probably made the difference....meaning the way your balls of your feet relate to the heels of your feet should be relatively the same...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> this berry looks kind of gray instead of black...



June ...  yes they are grey color.  I just went back to the original email that Metier SF sent to me..here is what they wrote...

BERRY embroidered boot in grey. Like runway boot but with a cone heel (pictured above) $1155


----------



## JDN

Just got these in from NAP...the Dicker in camel and Jenny in khaki...
Both are size 37, but the dickers are too big for me...I usually wear a 6.5 shoe
The Jenny's are a perfect fit


----------



## Pinkydream

Here's a pic of my black Berrys


----------



## Pinkydream

And a close up of the stitching





And the height of the heel for reference. Its 10 cm


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> it's the arch probably made the difference....meaning the way your balls of your feet relate to the heels of your feet should be relatively the same...



Good point!! makes sense. Thanks, June!



Pinkydream said:


> And a close up of the stitching
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864274
> 
> 
> And the height of the heel for reference. Its 10 cm
> 
> View attachment 1864275



Whoa!! Where/when did you get your Berry's?? First IRL sighting! They're GORGEOUS. Are they comfortable? Do you have any other cone heeled IMs that you can compare to them?


----------



## rdgldy

Pinkydream said:


> Here's a pic of my black Berrys
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864273


I just adore these!!  Can you tell me how the sizing is on this style?  I love them to pieces and who really like to have a pair of my own, if I can ever locate them!!


----------



## jellylicious

Pinkydream said:


> Here's a pic of my black Berrys
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864273


Mod pixs please! This is going to be hard to resist-they are lovely!


----------



## gymangel812

got my taupe jennys from NAP:

















do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?


----------



## cph706

gymangel812 said:


> got my taupe jennys from NAP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?



I have the exact pair, they look great on you! I've been wearing mine with dresses/skirts to work. So glad fall is here!


----------



## meishe

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my taupe jennys from NAP:
> 
> do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?



I was concerned about the same thing when I was looking at IM boots... The way they looked on my legs made the proportions look off, in my opinion (on myself)- they weren't as flattering as they should be. They seemed to hit at an awkward place, and make my legs look shorter. I ended up going with the Dickers, which are much more flattering and lengthening. For me, if I have to question a purchase more than once, I know it's not for me!! I don't think that they look bad, but go with what makes you feel good! Just my 2 cents  HTH


----------



## alyra

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my taupe jennys from NAP:
> 
> do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?



I think you posted in the IM sneaker thread as well and I think the sneakers look better on you than these. I really like the sneaks, these I am neutral.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> June ...  yes they are grey color.  I just went back to the original email that Metier SF sent to me..here is what they wrote...
> 
> BERRY embroidered boot in grey. Like runway boot but with a cone heel (pictured above) $1155



I think just like blacksons...the gray ended up being black?? 
The berry looked black to me...


----------



## tonkamama

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> And a close up of the stitching
> 
> And the height of the heel for reference. Its 10 cm



Thank you Pinkdream....  Beautiful as I expected.  My Jacobs measures the same approx 4 inch.  Oh well I think I need to get used to these "high" heels as they are so unique and beautiful to let go.... .  Hope to see some action pictures.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

gymangel812 said:


> got my taupe jennys from NAP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?



Prolly not what you wanna hear but I think they do kinda make you look a bit too curvy in the middle.


----------



## kdo

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my taupe jennys from NAP:
> 
> do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?



I think they look fine on you.  Perhaps you can wear them scrunched down a bit to get a for natural look of the Jenny's.  Love the colors of both pairs.


----------



## enne

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my taupe jennys from NAP:
> 
> do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?



I don't think they make you look short or like you have big thighs, but they aren't the kind of shoe that adds length either. I definitely think its caused by the height of the boot, along with the scrunch detail and round toe. I still like them though. They are a great casual boot.


----------



## Pinkydream

So here I am back with the mod pics.. Please excuse the crappy pics, they are just to get the idea.
As for the fit, I wear a 38 with perfect fit in Bekket, a 38 a tad loose in Jenny, the Jacobs in the 38 run a Bit bigger than the Berrys but really just a tad. The Berrys in 38 fit me better than the Jacob in 38, I felt The Jacob was to loose when walking in it so I returned the Jacob so sadly no comparison pics.


----------



## Pinkydream

And another pic of the Berry itself


----------



## imlvholic

Pinkydream said:


> And another pic of the Berry itself
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865497



The berry is gorgeous on you, though your pics are sideways, giving me a stiff neck. How many inches is the heel? Are they comfortable to walk?


----------



## livethelake

These boots are fantastic!  Love them on you.

I'm new to IM, are these boots difficult to find?  I need a pair!

Thanks


----------



## runningbird

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my taupe jennys from NAP:
> 
> do they look ok to you all? do they make me look short/like i have huge hips/thighs?



I love your new Jenny's! I think paired with dark skinny jeans they will look more flattering. With this particular denim wash the Jenny's remind me of Uggs. You have a great figure and if you want to draw attention away from the thigh/hip area stay away from denim that is distressed there. I saw that on What Not To Wear. Lol!


----------



## tonkamama

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> So here I am back with the mod pics.. Please excuse the crappy pics, they are just to get the idea.
> As for the fit, I wear a 38 with perfect fit in Bekket, a 38 a tad loose in Jenny, the Jacobs in the 38 run a Bit bigger than the Berrys but really just a tad. The Berrys in 38 fit me better than the Jacob in 38, I felt The Jacob was to loose when walking in it so I returned the Jacob so sadly no comparison pics.



Berrys look just FAB on you!  Beautiful boots.  I am the same size and Jacobs are bit loose esp the back of the heel.  I don't think it is fixable with any "attachment" like extra insoles.  But I will try as I really love the style of Jacobs.  Thanks for the review, glad to know that Berrys are TTS.  Really if my money tree is bigger I would love to have both in my life!  .


----------



## bekind20thers

The IM soho, new York store just received a new runway collection of boots & clothes! Just an FYI for you ladies. Also.. I ordered my first pair of dickers from creatures of comfort, can't wait to show some pics! What brand of suede protector should I get?


----------



## raradarling

Pinkydream said:


> So here I am back with the mod pics.. Please excuse the crappy pics, they are just to get the idea.
> As for the fit, I wear a 38 with perfect fit in Bekket, a 38 a tad loose in Jenny, the Jacobs in the 38 run a Bit bigger than the Berrys but really just a tad. The Berrys in 38 fit me better than the Jacob in 38, I felt The Jacob was to loose when walking in it so I returned the Jacob so sadly no comparison pics.



These look great on you!! Congrats!



bekind20thers said:


> The IM soho, new York store just received a new runway collection of *boots* & clothes! Just an FYI for you ladies.



Do you happen to know which boots?? thx!


----------



## kdo

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> So here I am back with the mod pics.. Please excuse the crappy pics, they are just to get the idea.
> As for the fit, I wear a 38 with perfect fit in Bekket, a 38 a tad loose in Jenny, the Jacobs in the 38 run a Bit bigger than the Berrys but really just a tad. The Berrys in 38 fit me better than the Jacob in 38, I felt The Jacob was to loose when walking in it so I returned the Jacob so sadly no comparison pics.



those are HOT!  Love them on you!


----------



## cph706

Some sizing help, if anyone's interested!

I'm usually a 7/37. Returned 37 Jenny's as definitely too small, the 38's are a tad big but fine. Just got the 37 Dickers and they're the perfect size. If the Jennys were 37.5 they'd be perfect.

Hope this helps someone!

Adding: Creatures of Comfort has 15% off now!


----------



## rdgldy

bekind20thers said:


> The IM soho, new York store just received a new runway collection of boots & clothes! Just an FYI for you ladies. Also.. I ordered my first pair of dickers from creatures of comfort, can't wait to show some pics! What brand of suede protector should I get?




Thanks for the NY store info.  They are expecting the Berrys shortly and already have the Blacksons in.  The retail on the Blacksons is $1325.
They are expecting the Berry in black/red, black/blue, bordeaux/grey and ecru.


----------



## Brigitte031

rdgldy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the NY store info.  They are expecting the Berrys shortly and already have the Blacksons in.  The retail on the Blacksons is $1325.
> They are expecting the Berry in black/red, black/blue, bordeaux/grey and ecru.



Did the store give you an expected date of arrival or estimated time?


----------



## mnpurselover

cph706 said:


> Some sizing help, if anyone's interested!
> 
> I'm usually a 7/37. Returned 37 Jenny's as definitely too small, the 38's are a tad big but fine. Just got the 37 Dickers and they're the perfect size. If the Jennys were 37.5 they'd be perfect.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!
> 
> Adding: Creatures of Comfort has 15% off now!



This helps me!!  I have Dickers in 38 so got Jennys in 38 and they were way too small.  now I am waiting for my 39 Jenny's.    thanks!


----------



## Pinkydream

livethelake said:


> These boots are fantastic!  Love them on you.
> 
> I'm new to IM, are these boots difficult to find?  I need a pair!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/the-glass-slipper/1865497d1347178413-isabel-marant-boots-thread-image-4007888019.png



Thank you so much for the kind words! You can check mytheresa, I think they will list them tomorrow or friday.
Hope you find a pair


----------



## Pinkydream

imlvholic said:


> The berry is gorgeous on you, though your pics are sideways, giving me a stiff neck. How many inches is the heel? Are they comfortable to walk?



Thank you so much for your kind comment sweetie the heel is 10 cm.
I find them easier to walk in than the Jacobs because they are a bit tighter on the foot. As for the Jacob in the same size I felt I could loose them when walking. I like the Berrys a lot


----------



## Pinkydream

kdo said:


> those are HOT!  Love them on you!



Thank you so much for you compliment I love them too


----------



## livethelake

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words! You can check mytheresa, I think they will list them tomorrow or friday.
> Hope you find a pair


 
thanks so much pinkydream...I need those boots !


----------



## imlvholic

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comment sweetie the heel is 10 cm.
> I find them easier to walk in than the Jacobs because they are a bit tighter on the foot. As for the Jacob in the same size I felt I could loose them when walking. I like the Berrys a lot



Thanks Pinky, that's very enabling. How much are the Berrys btw? NY Boutique can't confirm on the price yet. I had my name on the Burgundy.


----------



## Pinkydream

imlvholic said:


> Thanks Pinky, that's very enabling. How much are the Berrys btw? NY Boutique can't confirm on the price yet. I had my name on the Burgundy.



I bought them from mytheresa, they were 695 Euros. For reference the Jacobs are 795 Euros. So the USD price Must be a bit less than the Jacobs.
Mytheresa will be getting the burgundy Berry also but don't have a delivery date yet. I am on their wait list, I'll post as soon as they get them in)


----------



## Pinkydream

livethelake said:


> thanks so much pinkydream...I need those boots !



BTW mytheresa will also get the burgundy Berrys. They are 695 Euros but if you are from outside europe you don't have to pay the 19% vat so this will be deducted from the price.


----------



## Pinkydream

livethelake said:


> thanks so much pinkydream...I need those boots !



Forgot to mention that Nap US and Nap Uk will be getting the Black Berry also. You can email them to be on their waitlist)


----------



## juneping

Pinkydream said:


> BTW mytheresa will also get the burgundy Berrys. They are 695 Euros but if you are from outside europe you don't have to pay the 19% vat so this will be deducted from the price.



I think mytheresa just had a price adjustment on IM only..it's the same as the US...so i am not sure about the 19% VAT. 
can someone tell me otherwise....i would love to know. and i hope i am wrong..



Pinkydream said:


> Forgot to mention that Nap US and Nap Uk will be getting the Black Berry also. You can email them to be on their waitlist)


really?? i emailed NAP earlier...they only carry memphis...and milwaukee??


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> Thanks Pinky, that's very enabling. How much are the Berrys btw? NY Boutique can't confirm on the price yet. I had my name on the Burgundy.


 
should be 1155...barney's price...


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> really?? i emailed NAP earlier...they only carry memphis...and milwaukee??



Hi june -

Did NAP tell you they would have the Memphis?? I had heard that they wouldn't. I hope you are right!


----------



## am2022

YOu are rocking the berrys pinkydream.. it is so you!!!

Loving all the purchases...le sigh...



Pinkydream said:


> BTW mytheresa will also get the burgundy Berrys. They are 695 Euros but if you are from outside europe you don't have to pay the 19% vat so this will be deducted from the price.


----------



## Sam.B

The problem I find with NAP, is the fact that their VIP clients get first refusal on anything.The list of available products goes to them 2 or 3 days earlier than they go online, they can then reserve what they want, before it goes live. If then there are 'IT' items, they will probably be gone before everybody else gets a chance.
I used to be a VIP customer through them,(not anymore though) and the service was fantastic. I stopped buying alot off them now as they are always sold out of the best items, so I tend to look elsewhere.


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Hi june -
> 
> Did NAP tell you they would have the Memphis?? I had heard that they wouldn't. I hope you are right!



sorry...i was wrong. they said they would stock the  milwaukee


----------



## Brigitte031

I called NAP US some weeks back and they said they will be stocking the Berry boot.


----------



## Pinkydream

juneping said:


> I think mytheresa just had a price adjustment on IM only..it's the same as the US...so i am not sure about the 19% VAT.
> can someone tell me otherwise....i would love to know. and i hope i am wrong..
> 
> 
> really?? i emailed NAP earlier...they only carry memphis...and milwaukee??



That is so strange, I called Nap and they told me no Memphis but they will be getting the black Berry and the Blackson I think.

Yes I already thought they might have had a price adjustment but wasnt sure. Thats probably the same reason Why matches doesnt ship to us at all anymore at the moment.
Then I guess the price the page states for IM is already with vat deducted.


----------



## Pinkydream

Sam.B said:


> The problem I find with NAP, is the fact that their VIP clients get first refusal on anything.The list of available products goes to them 2 or 3 days earlier than they go online, they can then reserve what they want, before it goes live. If then there are 'IT' items, they will probably be gone before everybody else gets a chance.
> I used to be a VIP customer through them,(not anymore though) and the service was fantastic. I stopped buying alot off them now as they are always sold out of the best items, so I tend to look elsewhere.



Yes indeed! That is really sad because I was just refreshing the page when the mushroom Jacobs were listed and only 36 and 41 were avail. So no Chance even if you sat right infront of the computer. Thats unfair


----------



## Pinkydream

amacasa said:


> YOu are rocking the berrys pinkydream.. it is so you!!!
> 
> Loving all the purchases...le sigh...



Thank you so much amacasa I absolutely love the shoe and I am very happy with the buy. I held out this season for this and only bought one pair of Bekkets that I could get these, the wait really paid off.
I would like the Memphis or Berry in Ecru also but it seems that no Shop has ordered them. Too bad I did not buy the Ecru Memphis in the LVR preorder..


----------



## duna

Sam.B said:


> The problem I find with NAP, is the fact that their VIP clients get first refusal on anything.The list of available products goes to them 2 or 3 days earlier than they go online, they can then reserve what they want, before it goes live. If then there are 'IT' items, they will probably be gone before everybody else gets a chance.
> I used to be a VIP customer through them,(not anymore though) and the service was fantastic. I stopped buying alot off them now as they are always sold out of the best items, so I tend to look elsewhere.



I agree, and I think this happens with Mytheresa aswell.....


----------



## juneping

Pinkydream said:


> That is so strange, I called Nap and they told me no Memphis but they will be getting the black Berry and the Blackson I think.
> 
> Yes I already thought they might have had a price adjustment but wasnt sure. Thats probably the same reason Why matches doesnt ship to us at all anymore at the moment.
> Then I guess the price the page states for IM is already with vat deducted.



i think the price we see is the price we pay + shipping. that's my experience with mytheasresa. the good thing is we don't need to pay extra on the duty which was included in the price.
i thought NAP will get the milwaukee...i emailed a rep at NAP b/c i was looking for blackson...but you never know how knowledgeable the reps are...


----------



## juneping

duna said:


> I agree, and I think this happens with Mytheresa aswell.....



i only bought once at mytheresa and it wasn't that expensive (less than 1K)...and i think i got an email for something exclusive that would not be listing online until 2-3 days later. 
i've never had that treatment at NAP though....
but if you call/email NAP...they'd treat you as VIP and waitlist you....so worth a try..


----------



## raradarling

Sam.B said:


> The problem I find with NAP, is the fact that their VIP clients get first refusal on anything.The list of available products goes to them 2 or 3 days earlier than they go online, they can then reserve what they want, before it goes live. If then there are 'IT' items, they will probably be gone before everybody else gets a chance.
> I used to be a VIP customer through them,(not anymore though) and the service was fantastic. I stopped buying alot off them now as they are always sold out of the best items, so I tend to look elsewhere.



That's lame!!



juneping said:


> sorry...i was wrong. they said they would stock the  milwaukee





juneping said:


> i think the price we see is the price we pay + shipping. that's my experience with mytheasresa. the good thing is we don't need to pay extra on the duty which was included in the price.
> i thought NAP will get the milwaukee...i emailed a rep at NAP b/c i was looking for blackson...but you never know how knowledgeable the reps are...



Thx, June! So, MyTh is like LVR in that the price we see includes the duty? I really like LVR for that reason. Plus, now they offer free shipping and returns! So, they are gold IMO. I keep thinking that, once their pre-ordered shipment of Memphis boots goes out, they will get returns as not everyone will love them IRL. Then they should have some available online. I had emailed them asking if they would put me on a waitlist in case this happens, but they said no. boooo.


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> That's lame!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, June! So, MyTh is like LVR in that the price we see includes the duty? I really like LVR for that reason. Plus, now they offer free shipping and returns! So, they are gold IMO. I keep thinking that, once their pre-ordered shipment of Memphis boots goes out, they will get returns as not everyone will love them IRL. Then they should have some available online. I had emailed them asking if they would put me on a waitlist in case this happens, but they said no. boooo.



LVR offers free shipping and return...so it's better than MyTh.....but regardless, int'l shipping esp return is such a hassel. i almost did but decided not to go thru it. very inconvenient to me.

i believe there will be some returns but not many....
you should mark your size and add to your wish list...they'll email you when it's available. that's how i got my tabitha simmons booties when they were sold out everywhere....
i always recommend ppl to get the berry or blackson....i don't like the metal studs and you don't want to look for those missing studs down the road...i like the blackson/berry...it's bold but in a subtle way...but it's just me...


----------



## am2022

I have been behaving or more no choice but to behave... so no boots for me this season... cancelled my milwaukee with Espejto 2 months ago and just enjoying everybody's purchases...

Ecru would be gorgeous... esp with skirts...

here is the ecru blacksons!!!



Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much amacasa I absolutely love the shoe and I am very happy with the buy. I held out this season for this and only bought one pair of Bekkets that I could get these, the wait really paid off.
> I would like the Memphis or Berry in Ecru also but it seems that no Shop has ordered them. Too bad I did not buy the Ecru Memphis in the LVR preorder..


----------



## juneping

^^that combo is called robinson....


----------



## am2022

oh is this the robinson?? sorry ladies for that error then... it is very pretty !!!



juneping said:


> ^^that combo is called robinson....


----------



## Brigitte031

amacasa said:
			
		

> I have been behaving or more no choice but to behave... so no boots for me this season... cancelled my milwaukee with Espejto 2 months ago and just enjoying everybody's purchases...
> 
> Ecru would be gorgeous... esp with skirts...
> 
> here is the ecru blacksons!!!



As excited as I am for the berry boots I keep questioning if I want them because of how unique they are and wonder if I should instead enjoy everyone else wearing them! There are so many other more everyday "essential" items I want and I keep holding off for the more unique boots this season! So I appreciate your holding off as the boots are pretty pricy!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> oh is this the robinson?? sorry ladies for that error then... it is very pretty !!!



so many names....i am surprised that i can keep up...
so r u getting any IM shoes this season?? i thought you were getting one of the boots...


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> As excited as I am for the berry boots I keep questioning if I want them because of how unique they are and wonder if I should instead enjoy everyone else wearing them! There are so many other more everyday "essential" items I want and I keep holding off for the more unique boots this season! So I appreciate your holding off as the boots are pretty pricy!



when i saw the blackson...i just had to have them...they are truly one of a kind. just so beautiful.
i am waiting for the sale season...am i insane to say it?? since it's only sept...


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> when i saw the blackson...i just had to have them...they are truly one of a kind. just so beautiful.
> i am waiting for the sale season...am i insane to say it?? since it's only sept...



Yes!! It's that uniqueness that draws me back to the Berry boots. They are beautiful but I keep questioning... Are they really my style? So torn lately!! Argh.


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> LVR offers free shipping and return...so it's better than MyTh.....but regardless, int'l shipping esp return is such a hassel. i almost did but decided not to go thru it. very inconvenient to me.
> 
> i believe there will be some returns but not many....
> you should mark your size and add to your wish list...they'll email you when it's available. that's how i got my tabitha simmons booties when they were sold out everywhere....
> i always recommend ppl to get the berry or blackson....i don't like the metal studs and you don't want to look for those missing studs down the road...i like the blackson/berry...it's bold but in a subtle way...but it's just me...



That's a good point...I wonder if the studs would fall out??? that would be terrible.



Brigitte031 said:


> Yes!! It's that uniqueness that draws me back to the Berry boots. They are beautiful but I keep questioning... Are they really my style? So torn lately!! Argh.



Don't you wish you could try them on in-store? then you would know one way or another if they were for you. Sigh.


----------



## raradarling

Can anyone tell me if the "goat hair" on the front of the Lazios is real? I have heard conflicting remarks - one said it was faux fur, others say it's calf hair. It certainly isn't really pony hair, right? if real I'd imagine it would be cow hair. thoughts?


----------



## am2022

I did preorder the brown kate and wanted to give it a try.. then my SA said that it wont be returnable.. that gave me the goose bumps as I still want to be able to return if it doesn't work out... so i passed...



juneping said:


> so many names....i am surprised that i can keep up...
> so r u getting any IM shoes this season?? i thought you were getting one of the boots...


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> I did preorder the brown kate and wanted to give it a try.. then my SA said that it wont be returnable.. that gave me the goose bumps as I still want to be able to return if it doesn't work out... so i passed...



there's some will power you got there.... i need some of that...


----------



## ILoveC

There is a pair of boots on sale on Barney's online if anyone is interested.


----------



## ILoveC

Ok. So I'm getting the dickers but should I do suede or leather? I'm going to try to wear them business casual also. I think the suede look better right? Also I know gris is a new color. Why is NAP selling it in camel then? Thanks.


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> Can anyone tell me if the "goat hair" on the front of the Lazios is real? I have heard conflicting remarks - one said it was faux fur, others say it's calf hair. It certainly isn't really pony hair, right? if real I'd imagine it would be cow hair. thoughts?


I've tried them on and they seem genuine goat hair. Oh, I saw them again yesterday and I regretted it so much that I had ordered them and then returned them... They might seem more versatile to wear...grrrr....


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> I've tried them on and they seem genuine goat hair. Oh, I saw them again yesterday and I regretted it so much that I had ordered them and then returned them... They might seem more versatile to wear...grrrr....



Hi Kaypa!

Thanks so much. Why did you return them? Did you get the black ones? I wasn't a fan at all in the beginning but am starting to like them......a lot!


----------



## juneping

i was surprised that more ladies preferred the jacobs than the lazios....they're both gorgeous...but i thought lazio can stand the test of time...
mn...all this boot talking make me wanna take my mony out for a spin....

i am sharing my blackson here....


----------



## JDN

juneping said:
			
		

> i was surprised that more ladies preferred the jacobs than the lazios....they're both gorgeous...but i thought lazio can stand the test of time...
> mn...all this boot talking make me wanna take my mony out for a spin....
> 
> i am sharing my blackson here....



This thread is too dangerous...heck! This whole forum is dangerous....Lol

Love your boots!!!!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> Hi Kaypa!
> 
> Thanks so much. Why did you return them? Did you get the black ones? I wasn't a fan at all in the beginning but am starting to like them......a lot!


I got the black ones, wayyy before I got the Jacobs. The goat fur threw me off at first. But as I started to see them on bloggers and saw how easily they can be combined with all sorts of looks they started to grow on me. I hate myself for it. The bf says he likes the Jacobs more, so maybe I should just forget about them and focus on the Berrys. Or should I try to locate the Lazios and forget about the Berrys? Decisions....


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> I got the black ones, wayyy before I got the Jacobs. The goat fur threw me off at first. But as I started to see them on bloggers and saw how easily they can be combined with all sorts of looks they started to grow on me. I hate myself for it. The bf says he likes the Jacobs more, so maybe I should just forget about them and focus on the Berrys. Or should I try to locate the Lazios and forget about the Berrys? Decisions....



get them both...and play with them and then decide....sorry i know i am no help...


----------



## juneping

JDN said:


> This thread is too dangerous...heck! This whole forum is dangerous....Lol
> 
> Love your boots!!!!



this forum is dangerous... but i hang out here a lot...
thank you!!


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:


> i was surprised that more ladies preferred the jacobs than the lazios....they're both gorgeous...but i thought lazio can stand the test of time...
> mn...all this boot talking make me wanna take my mony out for a spin....
> 
> i am sharing my blackson here....



You look like such a natural in those boots! I'm really glad to hear they're really comfortable


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> You look like such a natural in those boots! I'm really glad to hear they're really comfortable



thanks!! so r u getting the berry?? i really think you can get a hold of them first and then decide keep them or not...


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks!! so r u getting the berry?? i really think you can get a hold of them first and then decide keep them or not...



Yes! I have a pair reserved at several places just in case! Seems like a lot of people this season are just waiting for the Berry!! 

I really wish the stores would have a little more information as to when they are getting them in though.


----------



## rdgldy

juneping said:


> i was surprised that more ladies preferred the jacobs than the lazios....they're both gorgeous...but i thought lazio can stand the test of time...
> mn...all this boot talking make me wanna take my mony out for a spin....
> 
> i am sharing my blackson here....




Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:
			
		

> get them both...and play with them and then decide....sorry i know i am no help...



Oh June you enabler! My bank account says NO CAN DO!


----------



## JDN

juneping said:
			
		

> this forum is dangerous... but i hang out here a lot...
> thank you!!



Lol....I must say, this forum helps the economy...


----------



## juneping

rdgldy said:


> Just gorgeous!!!!



thank you!!


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/berr...38204T&gkid=&gclid=CKuI-_SuuLICFYpQOgod4G0AIQ
seems they are available!!


----------



## raradarling

JDN said:


> This thread is too dangerous...heck! This whole forum is dangerous....Lol
> 
> Love your boots!!!!



So true! Nothing but wallet trouble here! 



Kaypa said:


> I got the black ones, wayyy before I got the Jacobs. The goat fur threw me off at first. But as I started to see them on bloggers and saw how easily they can be combined with all sorts of looks they started to grow on me. I hate myself for it. The bf says he likes the Jacobs more, so maybe I should just forget about them and focus on the Berrys. Or should I try to locate the Lazios and forget about the Berrys? Decisions....



I find myself in the same boat, Kaypa. I really didn't like the fur at first - still not sure I do - but the cut of the boot is so lovely as seen on the streetstyle blogs. They lend themselves nicely to many outfits. I feel like you could just pull them on and go! No outfit planning needed. However, they aren't for everyone and I worry they may make my legs look stubby. 

I am happy I have the Jacobs, and I still have my eye on the Memphis, but I realize that neither of those are basics - whereas the Lazio would be. Also, the more I have to wait on the Memphis the less I seem to want them. The Milwaukee is a bit too flashy for me, and thus the black Memphis might be the same. I really like the grey Memphis but, again, the cowboy theme isn't going to last as well as the basics. What are we to do???!! 



juneping said:


> get them both...and play with them and then decide....sorry i know i am no help...



I like the way you think, June!


----------



## rdgldy

I need your opinions please-could i do the 40 in the Berry if I am usually a US 9?  Or do I really need the 39?  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Brigitte031

rdgldy said:
			
		

> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/berry-ankle-boots-with-cut-out-applique.html?quid=61791193421S1238204T&gkid=&gclid=CKuI-_SuuLICFYpQOgod4G0AIQ
> seems they are available!!



Well well! It's good to know the official price finally!! I'm going to hold my horses and wait for one of my reserved boots - in Euro pricing.


----------



## jellylicious

rdgldy said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/berr...38204T&gkid=&gclid=CKuI-_SuuLICFYpQOgod4G0AIQ
> seems they are available!!


So tempting!!! I'll have to enjoy them from afar.


----------



## juneping

rdgldy said:


> I need your opinions please-could i do the 40 in the Berry if I am usually a US 9?  Or do I really need the 39?  Thanks for your help!!


i am US7 and blackson 37 fits me perfectly. i have narrow feet and i think blackson is bit tighter than the jacobs...if you have medium width feet...pick your size may be. but someone got the blackson one size bigger and she said adding the insoles also helped. HTH...
oh...just not to confuse you...blackson and berry are almost the same except the heels. i believe the fit is similar....


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> So true! Nothing but wallet trouble here!
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself in the same boat, Kaypa. I really didn't like the fur at first - still not sure I do - but the cut of the boot is so lovely as seen on the streetstyle blogs. They lend themselves nicely to many outfits. I feel like you could just pull them on and go! No outfit planning needed. However, they aren't for everyone and I worry they may make my legs look stubby.
> 
> I am happy I have the Jacobs, and I still have my eye on the Memphis, but I realize that neither of those are basics - whereas the Lazio would be. Also, the more I have to wait on the Memphis the less I seem to want them. The Milwaukee is a bit too flashy for me, and thus the black Memphis might be the same. I really like the grey Memphis but, again, the cowboy theme isn't going to last as well as the basics. What are we to do???!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think, June!


I know, such a dilemma! The more I look at the runway boots I am not sure they fit my style. I think they look great on everyone else and they sure rock! I really like them on June, they totally match her cool style. I was looking at my shoe collection and most of the shoes I can't even wear to work. It might be more sensible to buy a pair of boots I can wear to the office. Decisions...


----------



## rdgldy

juneping said:
			
		

> i am US7 and blackson 37 fits me perfectly. i have narrow feet and i think blackson is bit tighter than the jacobs...if you have medium width feet...pick your size may be. but someone got the blackson one size bigger and she said adding the insoles also helped. HTH...
> oh...just not to confuse you...blackson and berry are almost the same except the heels. i believe the fit is similar....



Thank you.  This does help.  My feet are average-think I could go up and add an insole if need be.


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> I know, such a dilemma! The more I look at the runway boots I am not sure they fit my style. I think they look great on everyone else and they sure rock! I really like them on June, they totally match her cool style. I was looking at my shoe collection and most of the shoes I can't even wear to work. It might be more sensible to buy a pair of boots I can wear to the office. Decisions...



Very true! Well could you wear the black Lazio to work? Also, how did you find the fit? I found the Jacobs ran a bit large - I can wear a thicker sock with mine. Were the Lazios this way?


----------



## raradarling

rdgldy said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/berr...38204T&gkid=&gclid=CKuI-_SuuLICFYpQOgod4G0AIQ
> seems they are available!!



I can only see these on MyTh if I follow your link! I usually have their IM page open and hit Refresh - but if I do that the Berry's don't show up. So weird!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> I can only see these on MyTh if I follow your link! I usually have their IM page open and hit Refresh - but if I do that the Berry's don't show up. So weird!!



They are only released on pre-order so far, so I guess that's why you cannot see them in the Isabel Marant page but only via this link.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Kaypa said:


> I know, such a dilemma! The more I look at the runway boots I am not sure they fit my style. I think they look great on everyone else and they sure rock! I really like them on June, they totally match her cool style. I was looking at my shoe collection and most of the shoes I can't even wear to work. It might be more sensible to buy a pair of boots I can wear to the office. Decisions...


 
That is exactly my dilemma too!  Those are stunning boots, but they don't fit my life style    I will enjoy watching others to wear, but I got myself a pair of Dickers whcih are comfy and perfectly meet my needs.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Brigitte031 said:


> Well well! It's good to know the official price finally!! I'm going to hold my horses and wait for one of my reserved boots - in Euro pricing.


again, weird pricing, I converted the US price of $1155 and that's 880&#8364;, but they only cost 690&#8364; from Germany. I know the dollar is extremely ow at the moment, but I still think they cost less in &#8364;.


----------



## rdgldy

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> They are only released on pre-order so far, so I guess that's why you cannot see them in the Isabel Marant page but only via this link.



must be a sign to buy, lol!!


----------



## juneping

CommeUneEtoile said:


> again, weird pricing, I converted the US price of $1155 and that's 880, but they only cost 690 from Germany. I know the dollar is extremely ow at the moment, but I still think they cost less in .



but the 690 didn't include the import tax and cost of shipping...
most importantly, all if not the majority of the international (european) online stores have matched their prices (IM only) to the US prices...so basically it makes no diff if you (US residents) order from the US or europe...that really sucks


----------



## rdgldy

juneping said:


> but the 690 didn't include the import tax and cost of shipping...
> most importantly, all if not the majority of the international (european) online stores have matched their prices (IM only) to the US prices...so basically it makes no diff if you (US residents) order from the US or europe...that really sucks



I just want a pair!!!  I will suck it up on the price.  First hurdle is finding them.


----------



## Brigitte031

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> again, weird pricing, I converted the US price of $1155 and that's 880&euro;, but they only cost 690&euro; from Germany. I know the dollar is extremely ow at the moment, but I still think they cost less in &euro;.



Yeah... The US pricing really sucks.  It's so much more. Ah if only I lived in Europe so I could take a train ride in to Paris whenever I pleased to do my IM shopping.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

juneping said:


> but the 690 didn't include the import tax and cost of shipping...
> most importantly, all if not the majority of the international (european) online stores have matched their prices (IM only) to the US prices...so basically it makes no diff if you (US residents) order from the US or europe...that really sucks


yes it sucks! 200&#8364; is alot of money. Of course MRS H topped every other online sotre, the Kurt pump costs a whole 300&#8364; more on their website. Unbelievable.


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> They are only released on pre-order so far, so I guess that's why you cannot see them in the Isabel Marant page but only via this link.



Ah ha!! that would explain it!!  How's that Trio treating you??




Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah... The US pricing really sucks.  It's so much more. Ah if only I lived in Europe so I could take a train ride in to Paris whenever I pleased to do my IM shopping.



Wouldn't that be great!!!



CommeUneEtoile said:


> yes it sucks! 200 is alot of money. Of course MRS H topped every other online sotre, the Kurt pump costs a whole 300 more on their website. Unbelievable.



that is unbelievable!


----------



## juneping

CommeUneEtoile said:


> yes it sucks! 200 is alot of money. Of course MRS H topped every other online sotre, the Kurt pump costs a whole 300 more on their website. Unbelievable.



beware of mrs. H...they shipped out defective products and they didn't stand behind their products. it's a long and aggravating process to get your money back. and they also threaten someone here to sue her if she dare to tell the truth.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> beware of mrs. H...they shipped out defective products and they didn't stand behind their products. it's a long and aggravating process to get your money back. and they also threaten someone here to sue her if she dare to tell the truth.


I took a chance and bought the Jacobs through Mrs H and had no problems. The boots came in perfect condition and fast shipping. Maybe they have learned a lesson to inspect their products before shipping out. That was a nightmare of a story!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I took a chance and bought the Jacobs through Mrs H and had no problems. The boots came in perfect condition and fast shipping. Maybe they have learned a lesson to inspect their products before shipping out. That was a nightmare of a story!



i really think it's just luck of the draw....i believe most items are in perfect condition. just sometimes ppl get a special one and then that's a long hard way to deal with them. 
too bad...i do like the IM items they picked but....


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Ah ha!! that would explain it!!  How's that Trio treating you??



It is treating me VERY well! I'm considering getting another one.


----------



## jellybebe

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> It is treating me VERY well! I'm considering getting another one.



OT but which size did you get? I got a regular blush Trio and so far I'm disappointed at how little I seem to be using it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jellybebe said:


> OT but which size did you get? I got a regular blush Trio and so far I'm disappointed at how little I seem to be using it!



I have the small/regular size. And I love it. I've used it a lot so far and I think it can hold a lot too. But I have to bring another bag, when I use it to Uni. Of course.


----------



## Brigitte031

Does La Garconne really have the Berry boot in stock already? I didn't see a "pre-order and arrival by" note on there!


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> It is treating me VERY well! I'm considering getting another one.



Haha! Good girl! I want a Navy trio! but I've never seen one.



Brigitte031 said:


> Does La Garconne really have the Berry boot in stock already? I didn't see a "pre-order and arrival by" note on there!



Looks like it! Weird! I guess everyone is waiting for the elusive Red Berry. I'm super excited for the SS 2013 show next Friday!!! Mind you, there probably won't be any boots.


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> Does La Garconne really have the Berry boot in stock already? I didn't see a "pre-order and arrival by" note on there!



oh...they're available in the US. MyTh's were sold out already...


----------



## rdgldy

too bad I didn't want the black/red


----------



## imlvholic

Some blacksons, berrys & new IM styles are on the *bay right now from Int'l sellers, so tempting, but i don't know if they're worth investing. Seems to be too trendy. After looking at so many pictures of the Berrys & the cowboy motiffs, as they're starting to be available, i started to question if they're worth splurging. Sigh....


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> Some blacksons, berrys & new IM styles are on the *bay right now from Int'l sellers, so tempting, but i don't know if they're worth investing. Seems to be too trendy. After looking at so many pictures of the Berrys & the cowboy motiffs, as they're starting to be available, i started to question if they're worth splurging. Sigh....


i really am not enticed by the cowgirl theme in clothes...but the blackson is really beautiful...and goes with a lot of thing...i can see blackson goes well in the spring/summer...


----------



## Brigitte031

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Some blacksons, berrys & new IM styles are on the *bay right now from Int'l sellers, so tempting, but i don't know if they're worth investing. Seems to be too trendy. After looking at so many pictures of the Berrys & the cowboy motiffs, as they're starting to be available, i started to question if they're worth splurging. Sigh....



Same. The more I think about it the more I hesitate. I think since the Berry are the last available I've had too much time to consider this purchase.


----------



## JDN

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Same. The more I think about it the more I hesitate. I think since the Berry are the last available I've had too much time to consider this purchase.



I just ordered the berry...I love how it looks from
The front, but I have super skinny ankles and not sure how that gigantic opening is gonna look...but I wanted to try it out just to see...


----------



## rdgldy

I love it, but do worry a bit about the cowboy thing.  I am waiting on the black/blue since I think it will be more subtle, less cowboy.  I think the unusual heel and cut do make it more unique and   not so "cowboy" anyhow.


----------



## rdgldy

I can't get this style out of my head and that hasn't happened to me in ages so I am thrilled to love a boot this much again.


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> i really am not enticed by the cowgirl theme in clothes...but the blackson is really beautiful...and goes with a lot of thing...i can see blackson goes well in the spring/summer...



June, you're such an enabler, i'm so trying to discourage myself, because i really love the look of your blackson's (or the Berry's) front view when you wear it. It's so eye catching & a very good instant upgrade to a basic wardrobe. I'm just worried if how comfortable it is to wear all day to justify the price. I've never bought any shoes this expensive before, if they were bags, i wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## tb-purselover

imlvholic said:


> Some blacksons, berrys & new IM styles are on the *bay right now from Int'l sellers, so tempting, but i don't know if they're worth investing. Seems to be too trendy. After looking at so many pictures of the Berrys & the cowboy motiffs, as they're starting to be available, i started to question if they're worth splurging. Sigh....


I just wanted to chime in an enable too  .

I love my blacksons. TBH the shape and cut of the boot is gorgeous and not very cowboy at all. It is a style that is very versatile and goes with so many things: long skirts, short skirts, high/low skirts, flowy maxi style dresses, flowy dresses in general, skirts and tight skinny jeans and paper bag trousers, cut-offs, and the list goes on. You can choose to play down the cowboy or play it up. 

For comfort, for the height and heel shape it is extremely comfortable. Of course, you can't run a marathon in them. But I find them very sturdy and easy to walk in. Of all my IM heels, I find this boot and my cleane booties the most comfortable (besides the dickers which are in a different category).

I've been loving my Blacksons so much I've worn them 3 times in a row. For date nights, dinners out, birthday dinners and happy hours. I tend not to reach for them for running errands since I am mostly out with the kids and don't want them getting messed up (plus just not my style for day). But when I am out with DH, going to birthday dinners with family/friends, dinners and movies, or just out having fun, I have reached for them most lately. If going into work I love them too.

The reason I find is that they look good with so many outfits. The shape of the boot is so sexy and easy to pair with. Just wanted to put my two cents in .


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I just wanted to chime in an enable too  .
> 
> I love my blacksons. TBH the shape and cut of the boot is gorgeous and not very cowboy at all. It is a style that is very versatile and goes with so many things: long skirts, short skirts, high/low skirts, flowy maxi style dresses, flowy dresses in general, skirts and tight skinny jeans and paper bag trousers, cut-offs, and the list goes on. You can choose to play down the cowboy or play it up.
> 
> For comfort, for the height and heel shape it is extremely comfortable. Of course, you can't run a marathon in them. But I find them very sturdy and easy to walk in. Of all my IM heels, I find this boot and my cleane booties the most comfortable (besides the dickers which are in a different category).
> 
> I've been loving my Blacksons so much I've worn them 3 times in a row. For date nights, dinners out, birthday dinners and happy hours. I tend not to reach for them for running errands since I am mostly out with the kids and don't want them getting messed up (plus just not my style for day). But when I am out with DH, going to birthday dinners with family/friends, dinners and movies, or just out having fun, I have reached for them most lately. If going into work I love them too.
> 
> The reason I find is that they look good with so many outfits. The shape of the boot is so sexy and easy to pair with. Just wanted to put my two cents in .



Pics please


----------



## imlvholic

tb-purselover said:


> I just wanted to chime in an enable too  .
> 
> I love my blacksons. TBH the shape and cut of the boot is gorgeous and not very cowboy at all. It is a style that is very versatile and goes with so many things: long skirts, short skirts, high/low skirts, flowy maxi style dresses, flowy dresses in general, skirts and tight skinny jeans and paper bag trousers, cut-offs, and the list goes on. You can choose to play down the cowboy or play it up.
> 
> For comfort, for the height and heel shape it is extremely comfortable. Of course, you can't run a marathon in them. But I find them very sturdy and easy to walk in. Of all my IM heels, I find this boot and my cleane booties the most comfortable (besides the dickers which are in a different category).
> 
> I've been loving my Blacksons so much I've worn them 3 times in a row. For date nights, dinners out, birthday dinners and happy hours. I tend not to reach for them for running errands since I am mostly out with the kids and don't want them getting messed up (plus just not my style for day). But when I am out with DH, going to birthday dinners with family/friends, dinners and movies, or just out having fun, I have reached for them most lately. If going into work I love them too.
> 
> The reason I find is that they look good with so many outfits. The shape of the boot is so sexy and easy to pair with. Just wanted to put my two cents in .


Gee thanks TB, i know what you're talking about, i can see myself wearing the Berry in burgundy/black version w/ a lot of my outfits, since i mostly have simple outfits that needs a great accent & the cone heel Berry have  been bugging me ever since i saw then on the runway photos. 
Yikes!!! This is getting serious consideration before they all sold out. This thread is really bad...


----------



## emily2013

WOW, Great Shoes!


----------



## Pinkydream

imlvholic said:


> Gee thanks TB, i know what you're talking about, i can see myself wearing the Berry in burgundy/black version w/ a lot of my outfits, since i mostly have simple outfits that needs a great accent & the cone heel Berry have  been bugging me ever since i saw then on the runway photos.
> Yikes!!! This is getting serious consideration before they all sold out. This thread is really bad...



Hi dear lvholic, I just wanted to let you know I returned the Black Berrys out of the same reason you thought about. They were 690 and I thought the cowby style seemed too trendy to me. Every few years the cowboy theme comes up again. And my just Personal humble opinion is that the workmanship is not worth the price tag. The shoe itself is gorgeous but the leather that the embroderies are made of is very stiff and looks plasticy. But again that is just my opinion. I might try the Memphis because its the same shoe whithout the cowboy embroderies.


----------



## Brigitte031

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> Hi dear lvholic, I just wanted to let you know I returned the Black Berrys out of the same reason you thought about. They were 690&#128; and I thought the cowby style seemed too trendy to me. Every few years the cowboy theme comes up again. And my just Personal humble opinion is that the workmanship is not worth the price tag. The shoe itself is gorgeous but the leather that the embroderies are made of is very stiff and looks plasticy. But again that is just my opinion. I might try the Memphis because its the same shoe whithout the cowboy embroderies.



Darn! I'm bummed out to hear this!! I know you were addressing lvholic but shucks. Was hoping to hear rave reviews.


----------



## Pinkydream

Brigitte031 said:


> Darn! I'm bummed out to hear this!! I know you were addressing lvholic but shucks. Was hoping to hear rave reviews.



The design is fabulous, I loved it. But then I couldnt get myself pay this amount of money for the shoe. I suggest to try the Berrys on and see for yourself or order where you can return for a refund. Nap will be getting the Black Berrys, they have a great return policy. And in just my humble opinion again at that price tag you get a nice pair of CLs, I find the workmanship of CL so much better at that price. I Love IM and I have 5 pair of Bekkets / Willows but the sneakers are made so much better, again just IMO.


----------



## Brigitte031

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> The design is fabulous, I loved it. But then I couldnt get myself pay this amount of money for the shoe. I suggest to try the Berrys on and see for yourself or order where you can return for a refund. Nap will be getting the Black Berrys, they have a great return policy. And in just my humble opinion again at that price tag you get a nice pair of CLs, I find the workmanship of CL so much better at that price. I Love IM and I have 5 pair of Bekkets / Willows but the sneakers are made so much better, again just IMO.



Haha I actually regret the one pair of CLs I own. I literally have them on display as part of my decor in my closet. Fail right? :/ (Pigalle 120s in size 34 and I still get heel slippage in the right foot arghhh)

I think my hesitation comes from already owning Chloe studded boots and those already look western-ish. Do I really need a heeled version of the western trend? But then I look at the Berrys and they're just so special. But maybe they are not my style.


----------



## Pinkydream

Brigitte031 said:


> Haha I actually regret the one pair of CLs I own. I literally have them on display as part of my decor in my closet. Fail right? :/ (Pigalle 120s in size 34 and I still get heel slippage in the right foot arghhh)
> 
> I think my hesitation comes from already owning Chloe studded boots and those already look western-ish. Do I really need a heeled version of the western trend? But then I look at the Berrys and they're just so special. But maybe they are not my style.



Just in my Personal opinion the Chloe suzanna are made so much better and are much more durable than the IM. My fear also was that the Berry might Not be durable enough to wear for more than One season or so.
I also own only two pair of CLs too that I don't wear to often but I find the workmanship is more worth the Price Tag. Again the design and look of the Berry is fantastic, you could still Return if you order them


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Haha! Good girl! I want a Navy trio! but I've never seen one.



I tried on the navy at Storm here in Denmark, it almost looks black. It was too pretty and perfect for me, haha.


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> I am happy I have the Jacobs, and I still have my eye on the Memphis, but I realize that neither of those are basics - whereas the Lazio would be. Also, the more I have to wait on the Memphis the less I seem to want them. The Milwaukee is a bit too flashy for me, and thus the black Memphis might be the same. I really like the grey Memphis but, again, the cowboy theme isn't going to last as well as the basics. What are we to do???!!



Hello, dear Raradarling! It was interesting to see your post because I have been starting to feel the same way! The cowboy trend comes and goes, and for the cost of the Memphis (IM Soho SA said it would be around $1200-1400), I'm not sure I want to pay that much for something that isn't a definitive classic. And given that I'm a working mom who doesn't have much of a life, I would not get much cost-per-wear out of them!  So, I'm leaning towards no Memphis! I think the Kate is gorgeous and very wearable, but I'd worry that the print is too "F/W 2012" and not quite as timeless as I'd like. Sigh. 

And, I'm supposed to be on a ban but I just splurged on the Kady jacket (timeless, right??), and DH is going to skin me alive!!!!! So it's just as well that I'm letting go of my Memphis dream. I do hope that someone here gets it so we can drool over it!!!


----------



## imlvholic

Pinkydream said:


> Hi dear lvholic, I just wanted to let you know I returned the Black Berrys out of the same reason you thought about. They were 690 and I thought the cowby style seemed too trendy to me. Every few years the cowboy theme comes up again. And my just Personal humble opinion is that the workmanship is not worth the price tag. The shoe itself is gorgeous but the leather that the embroderies are made of is very stiff and looks plasticy. But again that is just my opinion. I might try the Memphis because its the same shoe whithout the cowboy embroderies.





Pinkydream said:


> The design is fabulous, I loved it. But then I couldnt get myself pay this amount of money for the shoe. I suggest to try the Berrys on and see for yourself or order where you can return for a refund. Nap will be getting the Black Berrys, they have a great return policy. And in just my humble opinion again at that price tag you get a nice pair of CLs, I find the workmanship of CL so much better at that price. I Love IM and I have 5 pair of Bekkets / Willows but the sneakers are made so much better, again just IMO.


Thanks for your honest review Pinkydream, i really appreciate all the different feedbacks about this boots. At least it will hep me decide. Do you know where they're made from? The price is what's holding me back too, besides the trendiness & the comfort. I'm still debating, maybe i should just get the dickers instead w/c I'm for sure i will get a lot of use until it's trushed, just like Katies, lol....


----------



## juneping

Blacksons are made in Italy


----------



## juneping

Pinkydream said:


> The design is fabulous, I loved it. But then I couldnt get myself pay this amount of money for the shoe. I suggest to try the Berrys on and see for yourself or order where you can return for a refund. Nap will be getting the Black Berrys, they have a great return policy. And in just my humble opinion again at that price tag you get a nice pair of CLs, I find the workmanship of CL so much better at that price. I Love IM and I have 5 pair of Bekkets / Willows but the sneakers are made so much better, again just IMO.



i thought CL looks very sexy but i have to give a thumb down on the craftsmanship. i have only 3 pairs...2 of them are 4" and one pair the heel of one shoe was crooked. the 85mm basic pumps...the leather was bad quality...i don't wore them often but they can't hold the shape and i have narrow feet to begin with, it's not like my feet are too fat that wouldn't fit.....when i wore them, the shoes seemed flimsy. jimmy choos and YSL made much better quality pumps IMHO....


----------



## raradarling

imlvholic said:


> Some blacksons, berrys & new IM styles are on the *bay right now from Int'l sellers, so tempting, but i don't know if they're worth investing. Seems to be too trendy. After looking at so many pictures of the Berrys & the cowboy motiffs, as they're starting to be available, i started to question if they're worth splurging. Sigh....





Brigitte031 said:


> Same. The more I think about it the more I hesitate. I think since the Berry are the last available I've had too much time to consider this purchase.



It's funny that, because we have had to wait SO LONG for the Red Berry's and the Memphis, many of us are actually *rethinking* the boots that we were obsessed with! I am feeling exactly the same way! When left with too much time to think about a "splurge" purchase, the rational side of me tends to take over. Also, while waiting I have managed to spend all my $$ on other IM things....

Plus, with the SS 2013 runway show next Friday, I started wondering last night how the cowboy theme will work alongside whatever new vision IM produces for us? I wonder if she will keep some cowboy elements? Don't get me wrong, I enjoy cowboy themes, but it just seems silly to me to sell a vision to your clients, make them wait months to actually wear it, and then present your clients with a totally NEW vision at the same moment that the OLD vision becomes available to purchase!  



caroulemapoulen said:


> I tried on the navy at Storm here in Denmark, it almost looks black. It was too pretty and perfect for me, haha.



Ohhhhh! Navy Storm! Next time you're in the store take an Instagram for me. 




KristyDarling said:


> Hello, dear Raradarling! It was interesting to see your post because I have been starting to feel the same way! The cowboy trend comes and goes, and for the cost of the Memphis (IM Soho SA said it would be around $1200-1400), I'm not sure I want to pay that much for something that isn't a definitive classic. And given that I'm a working mom who doesn't have much of a life, I would not get much cost-per-wear out of them!  So, I'm leaning towards no Memphis! I think the Kate is gorgeous and very wearable, but I'd worry that the print is too "F/W 2012" and not quite as timeless as I'd like. Sigh.
> 
> And, I'm supposed to be on a ban but I just splurged on the Kady jacket (timeless, right??), and DH is going to skin me alive!!!!! So it's just as well that I'm letting go of my Memphis dream. I do hope that someone here gets it so we can drool over it!!!



$1400!!!!! Whoa. That's too much. I think you did the RIGHT thing getting the Kady. Ironically, I have been thinking the same way as you - about getting the Kady and forgoing more boots. I don't have a leather jacket and would LOVE a black Kady. So, I might start saving up and continue my eBay lurking since they are all sold out.....Because a Kady would look SO good with the IM shoes we *already* have, right??


----------



## jellybebe

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> Just in my Personal opinion the Chloe suzanna are made so much better and are much more durable than the IM. My fear also was that the Berry might Not be durable enough to wear for more than One season or so.
> I also own only two pair of CLs too that I don't wear to often but I find the workmanship is more worth the Price Tag. Again the design and look of the Berry is fantastic, you could still Return if you order them



I agree about the Chloe Susanna's! So amazing! I don't know if I will like IM's über-pricey boots this season (I prefer the basics). To me, Zara's inspired designs are a decent way to channel the trend without dropping over $1K, which is something I never did until the Susanna's (but so worth it!).


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Ohhhhh! Navy Storm! Next time you're in the store take an Instagram for me.



I'm not sure I'm going back anytime soon. It's the only thing they have and it's probably already gone.  Went there one month ago.

BUT there's pictures of the navy in the Céline Trio thread.


----------



## imlvholic

raradarling said:


> It's funny that, because we have had to wait SO LONG for the Red Berry's and the Memphis, many of us are actually *rethinking* the boots that we were obsessed with! I am feeling exactly the same way! When left with too much time to think about a "splurge" purchase, the rational side of me tends to take over. Also, while waiting I have managed to spend all my $$ on other IM things....
> 
> Plus, with the SS 2013 runway show next Friday, I started wondering last night how the cowboy theme will work alongside whatever new vision IM produces for us? I wonder if she will keep some cowboy elements? Don't get me wrong, I enjoy cowboy themes, but it just seems silly to me to sell a vision to your clients, make them wait months to actually wear it, and then present your clients with a totally NEW vision at the same moment that the OLD vision becomes available to purchase!
> 
> Ohhhhh! Navy Storm! Next time you're in the store take an Instagram for me. ;
> $1400!!!!! Whoa. That's too much. I think you did the RIGHT thing getting the Kady. Ironically, I have been thinking the same way as you - about getting the Kady and forgoing more boots. I don't have a leather jacket and would LOVE a black Kady. So, I might start saving up and continue my eBay lurking since they are all sold out.....Because a Kady would look SO good with the IM shoes we *already* have, right??



 Question: Why haven't she shown her S/S13 collection yet, as most of the designers already have? I'm also thinking on what's next for her before i spend my money on a pair of boots, since i'm not usually the person who just buys everything i see i like. Hah! I wish!!! Well, in another note, i'm also glad it took the Berry in Red to be available, sometimes the longer you wait, the craving subsides, especially if you're seeing other good stuff. Like right now, i'm also loving the Celine Bam Bams w/ lower heels for next Spring.


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> It's funny that, because we have had to wait SO LONG for the Red Berry's and the Memphis, many of us are actually *rethinking* the boots that we were obsessed with! I am feeling exactly the same way! When left with too much time to think about a "splurge" purchase, the rational side of me tends to take over. Also, while waiting I have managed to spend all my $$ on other IM things....
> 
> Plus, with the SS 2013 runway show next Friday, I started wondering last night how the cowboy theme will work alongside whatever new vision IM produces for us? I wonder if she will keep some cowboy elements? Don't get me wrong, I enjoy cowboy themes, but it just seems silly to me to sell a vision to your clients, make them wait months to actually wear it, and then present your clients with a totally NEW vision at the same moment that the OLD vision becomes available to purchase!
> 
> $1400!!!!! Whoa. That's too much. I think you did the RIGHT thing getting the Kady. Ironically, I have been thinking the same way as you - about getting the Kady and forgoing more boots. I don't have a leather jacket and would LOVE a black Kady. So, I might start saving up and continue my eBay lurking since they are all sold out.....Because a Kady would look SO good with the IM shoes we *already* have, right??



We think so much alike.  I agree that making your clients wait so long for a special piece can totally backfire. Especially if that piece is super expensive and on the trendy side! The $1200-1400 price tag definitely hurts. The Memphis is a no-go for me...I just can't justify it.  Zara has many similar boots on their site...even though they won't have the same cachet as IM, who cares!  I'd rather save my pennies for real classics that I can wear forever and never have to worry if they're off-trend. 

Ms. Marant always seems to maintain some degree of "cowboys and Indians" Americana in every collection, so there probably will be some continuity of the Western theme for S/S13. Even if you did get the Memphis it would probably work pretty well with her future collections. That said, I agree that deciding to enjoy the IM shoes/boots we already have is a good way to go. 

OK, you NEED to get the Kady! Not trendy, not too identifiable to a specific season, not an "it" jacket (which really appeals to me). Speaking of It Jackets, I have a July and I rarely wear it, because it is such a statement and thus not so easy to wear on a frequent basis. The Kady, however, you could wear every day, and easily look chic and different each time by changing up the rest of your outfit. It's a slam-dunk IMHO.


----------



## raradarling

jellybebe said:


> I agree about the Chloe Susanna's! So amazing! I don't know if I will like IM's über-pricey boots this season (I prefer the basics). To me, Zara's inspired designs are a decent way to channel the trend without dropping over $1K, which is something I never did until the Susanna's (but so worth it!).



Aren't they amazing!!! They are my new faves. 



caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm not sure I'm going back anytime soon. It's the only thing they have and it's probably already gone.  Went there one month ago.
> 
> BUT there's pictures of the navy in the Céline Trio thread.



No worries! Probably best not to go there too often - you'll end up with 10 Trios!! 



imlvholic said:


> Question: Why haven't she shown her S/S13 collection yet, as most of the designers already have? I'm also thinking on what's next for her before i spend my money on a pair of boots, since i'm not usually the person who just buys everything i see i like. Hah! I wish!!! Well, in another note, i'm also glad it took the Berry in Red to be available, sometimes the longer you wait, the craving subsides, especially if you're seeing other good stuff. Like right now, i'm also loving the Celine Bam Bams w/ lower heels for next Spring.



I think she's one of the last to show this season! I found the fashion week schedule online and they said Sept 28th. Maybe it was wrong?



KristyDarling said:


> OK, you NEED to get the Kady! Not trendy, not too identifiable to a specific season, not an "it" jacket (which really appeals to me). Speaking of It Jackets, I have a July and I rarely wear it, because it is such a statement and thus not so easy to wear on a frequent basis. The Kady, however, you could wear every day, and easily look chic and different each time by changing up the rest of your outfit. It's a slam-dunk IMHO.



Oh man! I DO need the Kady!! but, you see, I need it in black in the largest size they make - like 44? All sold out! I have the momo in a 42 and the arms are super tight so I assume I need a 44 in the Kady. Also, I have broad shoulders and would want to wear a sweater under it. I would hate if I couldn't do it up over my chest and if my shoulders ripped out the back seam when I lifted my arms! Man, I'm making myself sound like a monster!


----------



## macristina29

So excited to finally own a pair of Dickers. It has been sold out of my size forever. Finally found one on my recent trip to New York. I usually wear a 37.5 and my feet are on the wide side. I went down half a size on these boots.


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> Aren't they amazing!!! They are my new faves.
> 
> Oh man! I DO need the Kady!! but, you see, I need it in black in the largest size they make - like 44? All sold out! I have the momo in a 42 and the arms are super tight so I assume I need a 44 in the Kady. Also, I have broad shoulders and would want to wear a sweater under it. I would hate if I couldn't do it up over my chest and if my shoulders ripped out the back seam when I lifted my arms! Man, I'm making myself sound like a monster!



Sooooo jealous that you have the Susannas!!! I would totally have a pair myself except that they're way too narrow for my wide troll feet.  What color do you have?

Anyway, no silly girl, you don't sound like a monster!  The Kady sleeves aren't nearly as tight-fitting as the Momo. In fact, I'd say it's the most TTS Marant piece that I've tried in a long time, as opposed to small-to-size like most of her other stuff. Usually I take a 36 in her jackets but 34 was much better on me in the Kady, AND it had enough room for a sweater layer underneath.  Soooo...very possible that a 42 or even 40 might even work for you!  BTW, I agree that black is a good choice if you don't have any other leather jackets. The black Kady is HOT!


----------



## ILoveC

macristina29 said:


> So excited to finally own a pair of Dickers. It has been sold out of my size forever. Finally found one on my recent trip to New York. I usually wear a 37.5 and my feet are on the wide side. I went down half a size on these boots.



I bought them too!  So excited to wear them.  I think i need to spray them with protectant before wearing.


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> Sooooo jealous that you have the Susannas!!! I would totally have a pair myself except that they're way too narrow for my wide troll feet.  What color do you have?
> 
> Anyway, no silly girl, you don't sound like a monster!  The Kady sleeves aren't nearly as tight-fitting as the Momo. In fact, I'd say it's the most TTS Marant piece that I've tried in a long time, as opposed to small-to-size like most of her other stuff. Usually I take a 36 in her jackets but 34 was much better on me in the Kady, AND it had enough room for a sweater layer underneath.  Soooo...very possible that a 42 or even 40 might even work for you!  BTW, I agree that black is a good choice if you don't have any other leather jackets. The black Kady is HOT!



Haha, troll feet! As if! I got the black and I adore them! They are perfect for everyday wear - low heel and go with nearly everything. They were a splurge, of course, so there's another hit to my sad wallet, making the Memphis closer to impossible. 

What you said about the Kady sizing is intriguing... I think I will post on the clothes thread asking the ladies who have the sz 40/42/44 if they could measure the shoulders and across the chest for me. That would really help! If the Momo runs generaly smaller then that's good to hear bc I found it small for a 42!! I reeeeally want a black Kady. We are such co-enablers!!


----------



## rdgldy

Berrys are at the post office!!!!!


----------



## jellylicious

rdgldy said:


> Berrys are at the post office!!!!!



Congrats-you must be thrilled beyond. Please post pixs!


----------



## regeens

rdgldy said:


> Berrys are at the post office!!!!!



 Woohoo! You'll love these *rdg*! Keep us posted!


----------



## imlvholic

I just saw these... another copy from Jeffrey Campbell Price $250-$350 Yikes!!!


----------



## JDN

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I just saw these... another copy from Jeffrey Campbell Price $250-$350 Yikes!!!



These have nothing on IM boots


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, from the pics of these all I can say is yuck! They look cheap from the pictures. Of course I have not seen these in person.

I do think the zara ones look nicer then the Jeffrey Campbell look-alikes. It is nice that there are more cost effective look-alikes though for someone that doesn't want to pay a lot of cash for the IMs. Although I'm sure Isabel Marant is steaming about it.

ITA with JDN, have nothing on the IM boots. The quality and shape of the IM originals are soooo much better imho.



imlvholic said:


> I just saw these... another copy from Jeffrey Campbell Price $250-$350 Yikes!!!


----------



## imlvholic

JDN said:


> These have nothing on IM boots





tb-purselover said:


> Wow, from the pics of these all I can say is yuck! They look cheap from the pictures. Of course I have not seen these in person.
> 
> I do think the zara ones look nicer then the Jeffrey Campbell look-alikes. It is nice that there are more cost effective look-alikes though for someone that doesn't want to pay a lot of cash for the IMs. Although I'm sure Isabel Marant is steaming about it.
> 
> ITA with JDN, have nothing on the IM boots. The quality and shape of the IM originals are soooo much better imho.



I agree w/ both of you & there prices aren't that cheap at all. They made so much variations on the exact patterns in different heels & for sure the market will be flooded w/ all these copies.


----------



## raradarling

imlvholic said:


> I just saw these... another copy from Jeffrey Campbell Price $250-$350 Yikes!!!



Yuck! Those are a hot mess, and not even inexpensive!!!


----------



## JDN

Received the berrys at work today and haven't had a chance to open the package yet...dying to see how they look and fit


----------



## raradarling

JDN said:


> Received the berrys at work today and haven't had a chance to open the package yet...dying to see how they look and fit




Pics please!!!!!


----------



## pennybelle

Julierose, or anyone else who has the leather jennys,

How are your boots now?  Is the dye still rubbing off or has anyone found a solution?  I really want to get these boots but am afraid!  Thanks


----------



## JDN

raradarling said:
			
		

> Pics please!!!!!



Omg! Just a quick update on the arrival of my berrys...
Finally got around to opening them....they are soooooo gorgeous!!!!! But I'm still not entirely understanding the huge opening at the ankles...does anyone know?

I'm usually a 6.5 so I ordered a size 37, but it feels slightly too big...it feels like my heel is slipping out....but I'm afraid a 36 will be too small 

Will take pics tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Annaelle

JDN said:
			
		

> Omg! Just a quick update on the arrival of my berrys...
> Finally got around to opening them....they are soooooo gorgeous!!!!! But I'm still not entirely understanding the huge opening at the ankles...does anyone know?
> 
> I'm usually a 6.5 so I ordered a size 37, but it feels slightly too big...it feels like my heel is slipping out....but I'm afraid a 36 will be too small
> 
> Will take pics tomorrow hopefully



Hi, can't wait to see pics, can you tell me where you bought them ??


----------



## JDN

Annaelle said:
			
		

> Hi, can't wait to see pics, can you tell me where you bought them ??



Got them at la Garconne...they still have some


----------



## livethelake

Does anyone know which boutiques ordered the black/blue combo?

thanks


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:


> Got them at la Garconne...they still have some


JDN, I usually wear a size 7, preordered a 38 maybe that will be too big in the berry's?
IM boots, and sneakers are so diff 37 or 38 I'm confused.
What color did you get?


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:
			
		

> JDN, I usually wear a size 7, preordered a 38 maybe that will be too big in the berry's?
> IM boots, and sneakers are so diff 37 or 38 I'm confused.
> What color did you get?



I'm not sure...but I think it might be too big....considering that I'm usually a 6.5 and the 37 is too big for me...

I got the red and black ones...

They're also hard to walk in...but this might be bc they are a bit too big...hopefully...


----------



## am2022

please post more pics of new boots ladies!!!  Im on a ban and need my shoe fix!!! Lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!  I've never posted here (but admire the fab style in posts I've seen)!  I recently purchased black leather Dickers and LOVE them ... so comfy and easy to wear!  My usual style is more dressy (although I find that in the fall/winter, I prefer edgy stuff) and it's nice to invest in shoes you can actually walk 29832983 blocks in!   Fall has def arrived here in NY... I wore them out yesterday (walked about 30 blocks very easily). 







COH Avedon slick skinnies, velvet tunic, Nordies tweed jacket


----------



## livethelake

livethelake said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques ordered the black/blue combo?
> 
> thanks


 
Just realized this was a confusing ask...

I'm referring to the berry boots - black with blue stitching, not the red on mytheresa.


----------



## juneping

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> JDN, I usually wear a size 7, preordered a 38 maybe that will be too big in the berry's?
> IM boots, and sneakers are so diff 37 or 38 I'm confused.
> What color did you get?





JDN said:


> I'm not sure...but I think it might be too big....considering that I'm usually a 6.5 and the 37 is too big for me...
> 
> I got the red and black ones...
> 
> They're also hard to walk in...but this might be bc they are a bit too big...hopefully...



you can go to a cobbler place and buy the thickest insoles which should help if the shoes are too big. 
with the insoles, they'd give your more cushion and feel more comfortable.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

juneping said:


> you can go to a cobbler place and buy the thickest insoles which should help if the shoes are too big.
> with the insoles, they'd give your more cushion and feel more comfortable.



They are hard to walk in because the size is too big, or the heel is strange shape??

Just guessing. I'm starting to think maybe I don't need these! Could save the $$$


----------



## juneping

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> They are hard to walk in because the size is too big, or the heel is strange shape??
> 
> Just guessing. I'm starting to think maybe I don't need these! Could save the $$$



it's quite common for IM boots...from my personal experience.
i have dana and mony...both were too big. dana (from ebay) was def 1 size too big and mony was my size. i added the thick insoles and they really helped me a lot. i guess IM boots are pretty wide. 
i only have blackson and they are snug/perfect for my narrow feet. may be the berry is a little loose fit...??
mn...i am sorry that you're not very happy with them. have you tried the insoles?? give them a try before you send them back.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

juneping said:


> it's quite common for IM boots...from my personal experience.
> i have dana and mony...both were too big. dana (from ebay) was def 1 size too big and mony was my size. i added the thick insoles and they really helped me a lot. i guess IM boots are pretty wide.
> i only have blackson and they are snug/perfect for my narrow feet. may be the berry is a little loose fit...??
> mn...i am sorry that you're not very happy with them. have you tried the insoles?? give them a try before you send them back.



i have not received them. but really considering not getting them.

thanks


----------



## rdgldy

livethelake said:
			
		

> Does anyone know which boutiques ordered the black/blue combo?
> 
> thanks



The Soho boutuque did, but I don't believe they've received them.  I am on the waitlist.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## rdgldy

my blue/black berrys-I stuffed them inside my trousers so it is hard to get a good view.  I will take more pictures later. I couldnt wait for the boutique and purchased them on ebay from a french seller, brand new in box.


----------



## livethelake

rdgldy said:


> my blue/black berrys-I stuffed them inside my trousers so it is hard to get a good view. I will take more pictures later. I couldnt wait for tge boutique and purchased them on ebay from a french seller, brand new un bix.


 

rdgldy - LOVE them.  I called the soho boutique last week and they were not very helpful.........


----------



## juneping

rdgldy said:


> The Soho boutuque did, but I don't believe they've received them.  I am on the waitlist.



i want to share my experience on waitlist at soho IM store....

the SA called me the moment the item i waitlisted was in. so i said i was coming after work. she called me at around 1-2pm. so i arrived at the store at about 5:30pm. the item was gone. it's first come first serve basis. i was pretty pissed at that incident....


----------



## rdgldy

That stinks!!! So basically don't count on 
the waitlist?


----------



## juneping

rdgldy said:


> That stinks!!! So basically don't count on
> the waitlist?


i think when you get the call....give them your cc # then that's yours. they don't do the way as other store to hold it for your for 24 hours. they just don't wait. i don't know that's the store policy or the way the SAs are just like that.


----------



## Sam.B

Is it me, or do the Berry's look wider on the shaft than the Blackson? I bought the Blackson, but have been unsure, waiting on the Berry, but it seems that the Berry fit's completely differently to what I thought they would.
Has anybody tried both on? and are the Berry boots hard to walk in, because of their heel or width of the top of the boot?
Excuse the tidal wave of questions, just confused over which boot is the more comfortable and flattering...


----------



## JDN

Sam.B said:
			
		

> Is it me, or do the Berry's look wider on the shaft than the Blackson? I bought the Blackson, but have been unsure, waiting on the Berry, but it seems that the Berry fit's completely differently to what I thought they would.
> Has anybody tried both on? and are the Berry boots hard to walk in, because of their heel or width of the top of the boot?
> Excuse the tidal wave of questions, just confused over which boot is the more comfortable and flattering...



It's pretty hard to walk in...my heel keeps slipping out...I think it's cuz the opening is so big...I also have skinny feet, so that might be an issue....but the shoe itself fits length wise


----------



## Sam.B

JDN said:


> It's pretty hard to walk in...my heel keeps slipping out...I think it's cuz the opening is so big...I also have skinny feet, so that might be an issue....but the shoe itself fits length wise


I ordered the Blackson in a 40 and 41, I found that with the 40, that my feet were twisting outwards in them. The 41 fit, a little bit wide, a bit of slippage on my left foot. I have the same problem with narrow feet, but at least with socks the Blackson 41 fit, and aren't wide in the shaft of the boot, so my feet do stay in. 
I think that maybe if you have narrow feet the Berry may not fit as well, because of the opening like you said. I thought the Berry would be more comfy than the high heel of the Blackson, but I'm beginning to have second thoughts.


----------



## JDN

Sam.B said:
			
		

> I ordered the Blackson in a 40 and 41, I found that with the 40, that my feet were twisting outwards in them. The 41 fit, a little bit wide, a bit of slippage on my left foot. I have the same problem with narrow feet, but at least with socks the Blackson 41 fit, and aren't wide in the shaft of the boot, so my feet do stay in.
> I think that maybe if you have narrow feet the Berry may not fit as well, because of the opening like you said. I thought the Berry would be more comfy than the high heel of the Blackson, but I'm beginning to have second thoughts.



I was thinking that the cone heel would be easier to walk in than the heel on the blackson, but when standing with the Berrys on, I feel wobbly...and that's without even walking....I'm beginning the think that it's not for me...but I love the way it looks

Can you post some pics of your blackson?


----------



## Pinkydream

JDN said:


> I was thinking that the cone heel would be easier to walk in than the heel on the blackson, but when standing with the Berrys on, I feel wobbly...and that's without even walking....I'm beginning the think that it's not for me...but I love the way it looks
> 
> Can you post some pics of your blackson?



Hi JDN just wanted to say that I had ordered the same Berrys as you but I returned them as I was not completely satisfied for the price tag. Here are some mod pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-188.html


----------



## JDN

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> Hi JDN just wanted to say that I had ordered the same Berrys as you but I returned them as I was not completely satisfied for the price tag. Here are some mod pics:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-188.html



Thanks pinkydream...unfortunately, I may be sending mine back as we'll...as much as I love the way it looks from the front, I really don't like the side view...plus, it doesn't fit well...guess its a blessing in disguise...I really don't need another pair of boots


----------



## Pinkydream

JDN said:


> Thanks pinkydream...unfortunately, I may be sending mine back as we'll...as much as I love the way it looks from the front, I really don't like the side view...plus, it doesn't fit well...guess its a blessing in disguise...I really don't need another pair of boots



Yes it was kinda loose on the ankle and I felt the the heel was slippery. I thought as well I would prefer the Berry over the Blackson because of the cone heel but as you said the opening is too wide on this Berry. All this and I wasnt to crazy about the way they are made, They dont seem really durable to me, made me return them.


----------



## boxermomof2

I guess I should thank you all...I was ready to purchase berry and your reviews changed my mind. I love the blackson, but I wanted a lower heel. 
Too bad about the quality. I love the quality of my dicker & Jenny boots.


----------



## juneping

oh no... i am so sorry that berry didn't work out for the both of you....
when berrys is available at barneys...i might stop by to check them out. the blacksons' fit is perfect....


----------



## jellylicious

that's too bad jdn & pinkydream! they look super gorgeous from the pixs but fit is more important. 

would love to hear your assessment Juneping if you get a chance to stop at barneys.


----------



## Pinkydream

juneping said:


> oh no... i am so sorry that berry didn't work out for the both of you....
> when berrys is available at barneys...i might stop by to check them out. the blacksons' fit is perfect....



Thanks juneping. But I will try the Blacksons when I get the chance to see if they fit better. I still adore the Ecru / off white version of them


----------



## Pinkydream

boxermomof2 said:


> I guess I should thank you all...I was ready to purchase berry and your reviews changed my mind. I love the blackson, but I wanted a lower heel.
> Too bad about the quality. I love the quality of my dicker & Jenny boots.



Hi dear boxermomo, maybe you can order the Berry where you have the option to return for full refund? Yes that what my thought too I wanted a lower heel but the Berry heel is also 10 cm.
I have the taupe Jennys too and 5 pair of Bekkets / Willows and these are wonderfully made and very durable. My oldest pair of Bekkets is two years old and it holds up fantastic.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh no *JDN *and *Pinkydream*. I'm sorry the berrys didn't work out. They look so cool. 

I would like to hear your thoughts on the ecru Blacksons! Those are beautiful boots.


----------



## boxermomof2

Pinkydream said:


> Hi dear boxermomo, maybe you can order the Berry where you have the option to return for full refund? Yes that what my thought too I wanted a lower heel but the Berry heel is also 10 cm.
> I have the taupe Jennys too and 5 pair of Bekkets / Willows and these are wonderfully made and very durable. My oldest pair of Bekkets is two years old and it holds up fantastic.



I'm thinking about ordering from La Garconne. I hate returning though. 
I'm not worried about the western look...where I live that style never seems to go out. It is definitely a more edgy western look. 
All my boots slip at the heel. It really doesn't help that I have 2 different size feet.


----------



## JDN

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about ordering from La Garconne. I hate returning though.
> I'm not worried about the western look...where I live that style never seems to go out. It is definitely a more edgy western look.
> All my boots slip at the heel. It really doesn't help that I have 2 different size feet.



I hate returning too...with the exception of NAP bc they make it so easy....


----------



## am2022

Yay!! another trainer freak.. please post some mod shots dear!!!

the taupe jennys are tempting me too.. .it never ends!!!



Pinkydream said:


> Hi dear boxermomo, maybe you can order the Berry where you have the option to return for full refund? Yes that what my thought too I wanted a lower heel but the Berry heel is also 10 cm.
> I have the taupe Jennys too and 5 pair of Bekkets / Willows and these are wonderfully made and very durable. My oldest pair of Bekkets is two years old and it holds up fantastic.


----------



## imlvholic

Oh, so sorry about the cons on the Berrys, i too, was ready to splurge it. The good thing is, NY IM store didn't call me yet. Ladies, thanks for your honest review, you just saved me $$$, i was blinded by it's gorgeous runway image. 

Now, i can't wait to see what's in S/S 13 show.


----------



## Pinkydream

Just found this in the german shoe shop Buffalo.de.. 
Now thats really close.. Too bad this happens to the fab IM design..


----------



## rdgldy

I think I will keep my berrys-they felt pretty comfy but I haven't tried them off carpeting.  Wearing Louboutins most if the time, anything thing else is comfy on me.  I don't mind the width-I think they'll be cute with skinny jeans.


----------



## nycbagfiend

rdgldy said:


> The Soho boutuque did, but I don't believe they've received them.  I am on the waitlist.



jumping in a bit late on the thread, but the soho boutique rec'd the blue stitch berrys last week!  they had not put them out on the floor yet.  i only knew bc i rec'd an email from my SA,tho' i think that is a general mass email--i was on a 'waitlist' as well but never rec'd the call.  ended up buying them but now i'm second guessing after reading some of the negative reviews here!  i haven't worn them out yet....

if you're interested, i'd give them a call--there were already a few others purchasing them the same day i came in


----------



## nycbagfiend

rdgldy said:


> I think I will keep my berrys-they felt pretty comfy but I haven't tried them off carpeting.  Wearing Louboutins most if the time, anything thing else is comfy on me.  I don't mind the width-I think they'll be cute with skinny jeans.



i agree--i strangely prefer a wider shaft...i too like them with skinny bottoms and a baggier top...balances everything out!


----------



## boxermomof2

Do you think the wider shaft on berry would work with boot cut jeans?


----------



## imlvholic

Pinkydream said:


> Just found this in the german shoe shop Buffalo.de..
> Now thats really close.. Too bad this happens to the fab IM design..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887520


Woooo... that's pretty close!


----------



## rdgldy

nycbagfiend said:


> i agree--i strangely prefer a wider shaft...i too like them with skinny bottoms and a baggier top...balances everything out!


I think that would be a perfect look!!  Luckily, I decided not to wait for the boutique and purchased them from a seller in France.  Saved a bit of money too, so not a bad deal.  I have very little patience and needed them when I needed them....


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:


> Do you think the wider shaft on berry would work with boot cut jeans?


I will have to try mine, but I think that might be difficult to pull off-they may bunch up and not lay right.


----------



## nycbagfiend

boxermomof2 said:


> Do you think the wider shaft on berry would work with boot cut jeans?





rdgldy said:


> I will have to try mine, but I think that might be difficult to pull off-they may bunch up and not lay right.



i haven't tried either but agree w/rdgldy--if you tuck them in it might bunch and look a bit awkward.  just a thought though-might look cute if you roll the boot legs up to the top of the boot??


----------



## nycbagfiend

rdgldy said:


> I think that would be a perfect look!!  Luckily, I decided not to wait for the boutique and purchased them from a seller in France.  Saved a bit of money too, so not a bad deal.  I have very little patience and needed them when I needed them....



nice!  i'm always leery of ebay purchasing outside of the us--do you get hit w/custom fees?
i sucked it up and bought them at the IM store in soho...wasn't sure if NAP or barneys were receiving them and/or if they would get the blue stitch pair in!


----------



## boxermomof2

How would I figure VAT charges?  Shopmrsh has the berry boots for $812 + shipping, $250 less. Is it worth the savings? I've read some bad reviews about this retailer.


----------



## lala1

I have the Berry´s I think they are amazing to walk in.


----------



## boxermomof2

lala1 said:


> I have the Berry´s I think they are amazing to walk in.



I'm completely obsessed with the Berry's. I love the shape from all angles.


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> How would I figure VAT charges?  Shopmrsh has the berry boots for $812 + shipping, $250 less. Is it worth the savings? I've read some bad reviews about this retailer.



I've read some negs amout shopmrsh-I would check it out first.  I have purchased from overseas before and duty charges are always a concern.  Generally the cost does work in my favor but it is a chance you take.


----------



## boxermomof2

rdgldy said:


> I've read some negs amout shopmrsh-I would check it out first.  I have purchased from overseas before and duty charges are always a concern.  Generally the cost does work in my favor but it is a chance you take.



I've ordered from Christian Louboutin from UK NAP, Luisaviaroma, & Matches with no problems. Shoes are always cheaper even with custom fees. I usually save $100 or more. 
I've read two complaints about receiving damaged items from shopmrsh. I would really love to save some money on the boots if I can.


----------



## jellylicious

boxermomof2 said:


> How would I figure VAT charges?  Shopmrsh has the berry boots for $812 + shipping, $250 less. Is it worth the savings? I've read some bad reviews about this retailer.



Boxermom-I bought my jacobs through them and had no problems. Fedex sent me a tax duty and it was about 10% of the boots. Still saved about 200 bucks. I would buy from them again-the transaction went smoothly and shipping was fast.


----------



## boxermomof2

jellylicious said:


> Boxermom-I bought my jacobs through them and had no problems. Fedex sent me a tax duty and it was about 10% of the boots. Still saved about 200 bucks. I would buy from them again-the transaction went smoothly and shipping was fast.




Thanks!
How close is their online money conversion? Their converter has them priced at $812, but when I convert the money online banking, it's higher.


----------



## jellylicious

The price on their site is what they will charge you with. They already converted $ for you-the only thing though, your credit card may charge a fee for international purchase. I know Paypal does.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> nice!  i'm always leery of ebay purchasing outside of the us--do you get hit w/custom fees?
> i sucked it up and bought them at the IM store in soho...wasn't sure if NAP or barneys were receiving them and/or if they would get the blue stitch pair in!


I want to see you in these boots. Bet they are gorgeous on you....mod pix please.


----------



## boxermomof2

jellylicious said:


> The price on their site is what they will charge you with. They already converted $ for you-the only thing though, your credit card may charge a fee for international purchase. I know Paypal does.



Yeah, I used Amex and they always charge a fee. It's no big deal, even at the higher conversion rate it's $250 less than US prices. 
I messed up somehow and added Blackson with Berry in my cart, didn't see it until I processed my credit card. I had to call them before I ended up with 2 pair. They adjusted the order for me and sent a new confirmation within minutes. 
I was so nervous calling! I'm not exactly sure where they are located, so I was worried I would not find someone who spoke English.


----------



## jellylicious

boxermomof2 said:


> Yeah, I used Amex and they always charge a fee. It's no big deal, even at the higher conversion rate it's $250 less than US prices.
> I messed up somehow and added Blackson with Berry in my cart, didn't see it until I processed my credit card. I had to call them before I ended up with 2 pair. They adjusted the order for me and sent a new confirmation within minutes.
> I was so nervous calling! I'm not exactly sure where they are located, so I was worried I would not find someone who spoke English.



Glad you got that squared away immediately! They are in Stockholm-most Swedes speak English.  Congrats! Which ones did you get? Blacksons?


----------



## boxermomof2

jellylicious said:


> Glad you got that squared away immediately! They are in Stockholm-most Swedes speak English.  Congrats! Which ones did you get? Blacksons?



I bought Berry, I love the silhouette.


----------



## Annaelle

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> I bought Berry, I love the silhouette.



Anyone pre-ordered berry's or an other model at LVR?
Seems they still didn't receive their shipment..
They say it will be half october!
I start regretting buying from them now,seems i would have had my shoes a lot faster if i just bought them in the IM-shop or even on ebay


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I used Amex and they always charge a fee. It's no big deal, even at the higher conversion rate it's $250 less than US prices.
> I messed up somehow and added Blackson with Berry in my cart, didn't see it until I processed my credit card. I had to call them before I ended up with 2 pair. They adjusted the order for me and sent a new confirmation within minutes.
> I was so nervous calling! I'm not exactly sure where they are located, so I was worried I would not find someone who spoke English.



congrats!!!!! did you get black /blue or red???


----------



## am2022

Ive bought from MrsH for the past 2 years - never had problems with them to be honest with you.  They have the greatest sales as well.  Got rick owens leather jacket, proenza schouler bag and boots and isabel marant poppy/ amely/ jackets!!!   They even put the marant fur on sale at such fantastic prices 2 years ago and while waiting for mod pics, they just disappeared...



boxermomof2 said:


> How would I figure VAT charges? Shopmrsh has the berry boots for $812 + shipping, $250 less. Is it worth the savings? I've read some bad reviews about this retailer.


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I used Amex and they always charge a fee. It's no big deal, even at the higher conversion rate it's $250 less than US prices.
> I messed up somehow and added Blackson with Berry in my cart, didn't see it until I processed my credit card. I had to call them before I ended up with 2 pair. They adjusted the order for me and sent a new confirmation within minutes.
> I was so nervous calling! I'm not exactly sure where they are located, so I was worried I would not find someone who spoke English.



just as an FYI, Capital One does not charge overseas fees.  Think they are the only ones.


----------



## boxermomof2

rdgldy said:


> congrats!!!!! did you get black /blue or red???



Red.  I love blue and thought about waiting for them, but red will be a nice pop in my wardrobe. 



amacasa said:


> Ive bought from MrsH for the past 2 years - never had problems with them to be honest with you.  They have the greatest sales as well.  Got rick owens leather jacket, proenza schouler bag and boots and isabel marant poppy/ amely/ jackets!!!   They even put the marant fur on sale at such fantastic prices 2 years ago and while waiting for mod pics, they just disappeared...



Thanks! They were very nice over the phone. I don't know why, but shoes cost less overseas, but handbag pricing is higher. After shipping and custom fees, I'm saving $150.  



rdgldy said:


> just as an FYI, Capital One does not charge overseas fees.  Think they are the only ones.



Good to know...but I love my Amex! The travel points are wonderful!


----------



## boxermomof2

rdgldy, forgot to ask...have you worn your berry's out?
I love the blackson boot, but the berry boot is more me. I love these mod pics of berry with skinny and flared jeans.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-769055-97.html


----------



## jadecee

Anyone have any leads on what stores (online ideally) might still have the Jacobs in black left in stock?  I can only find them in grey near me.


----------



## gymangel812

boxermomof2 said:


> Good to know...but I love my Amex! The travel points are wonderful!


chase sapphire has points and no overseas fees

congrats on your new boots


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> rdgldy, forgot to ask...have you worn your berry's out?
> I love the blackson boot, but the berry boot is more me. I love these mod pics of berry with skinny and flared jeans.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-769055-97.html



Haven't worn the berrys out but I tried them with skinny cargo pants-pictures below:


----------



## boxermomof2

rdgldy said:


> Haven't worn the berrys out but I tried them with skinny cargo pants-pictures below:
> 
> View attachment 1888826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888828



I love them! They look really good on you. Are you finding them difficult to walk in?
I hope my red look as good.


----------



## raradarling

jadecee said:


> Anyone have any leads on what stores (online ideally) might still have the Jacobs in black left in stock?  I can only find them in grey near me.



hmmm...that might be tricky. Have you considered the black Lazios? They are still available online and have the same silhouette minus the fringe! I have the green Jacbos and just got the black Lazios. I feel that the detail/fringe might get lost (be hard to see) in black on the Jacobs. Alternatively, the Lazios in black have the exact same shape as the Jacobs - from a distance they look really alike. But, if it's the fringe you are in love with then for sure it's the Jacobs you need!


----------



## jadecee

raradarling said:


> hmmm...that might be tricky. Have you considered the black Lazios? They are still available online and have the same silhouette minus the fringe! I have the green Jacbos and just got the black Lazios. I feel that the detail/fringe might get lost (be hard to see) in black on the Jacobs. Alternatively, the Lazios in black have the exact same shape as the Jacobs - from a distance they look really alike. But, if it's the fringe you are in love with then for sure it's the Jacobs you need!


 
yah - unfotunately I LOVE the fringe!  It's right up my alley.  I've been looking for some suede fringe in my life that's not too much a literal pull from the 70s.  That's usually my story - too late to the game!  

I think a lot of stores close to me locally bought the grey instead of the black for the same reason you mention that the fringe doesn't stand out as much.  I just think I'd be able to wear the black a ton more than the grey.  

It happened with my dickers where I got the gris and the black suede loving the gris more but all I've been wearing is the black and I haven't even worn the gris once yet.

Although perhaps maybe I'll be patient and see if she does anything with fringe in her upcoming collections as she seems to have done some variation of a boot with fringe in the past few collections?


----------



## jadecee

rdgldy said:


> Haven't worn the berrys out but I tried them with skinny cargo pants-pictures below:
> 
> View attachment 1888826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888828


 
These look great!


----------



## rdgldy

jadecee, boxermom-thank you!

boxer mom, I know the red will be gorgeous.  I love that you can see the inside red of the black/red as they are cut wide.  The black/blue inside is beige.


----------



## rdgldy

juneping said:
			
		

> i was surprised that more ladies preferred the jacobs than the lazios....they're both gorgeous...but i thought lazio can stand the test of time...
> mn...all this boot talking make me wanna take my mony out for a spin....
> 
> i am sharing my blackson here....



Look how great the red/black look on juneping!!!


----------



## raradarling

jadecee said:


> yah - unfotunately I LOVE the fringe!  It's right up my alley.  I've been looking for some suede fringe in my life that's not too much a literal pull from the 70s.  That's usually my story - too late to the game!
> 
> I think a lot of stores close to me locally bought the grey instead of the black for the same reason you mention that the fringe doesn't stand out as much.  I just think I'd be able to wear the black a ton more than the grey.
> 
> It happened with my dickers where I got the gris and the black suede loving the gris more but all I've been wearing is the black and I haven't even worn the gris once yet.
> 
> Although perhaps maybe I'll be patient and see if she does anything with fringe in her upcoming collections as she seems to have done some variation of a boot with fringe in the past few collections?



Fair enough! Well you might find a pair in eBay. I haven't seen the black in a while but they will pop up. I got my Manlys a few years ago from a great seller in France. She was totally legit so no need to worry. That said, the SS13 show is on Friday!! I'll bet there will be another boot with fringe - but you may have to wait for her Fall show for more boots. good luck!!!


----------



## Maland

jadecee said:


> Anyone have any leads on what stores (online ideally) might still have the Jacobs in black left in stock?  I can only find them in grey near me.



Which size are you looking for in the black Jacobs..?


----------



## jadecee

Maland said:


> Which size are you looking for in the black Jacobs..?


 
I'm looking for a 39.  I was able to find it available in smaller sizes but unfortunately nothing for my bigger feet!


----------



## mnpurselover

jadecee said:


> I'm looking for a 39.  I was able to find it available in smaller sizes but unfortunately nothing for my bigger feet!



I'll keep my eyes open!  i bought some 39's from ebay but haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## boxermomof2

My red/black berry boots have shipped! I'm so excited!!
I like to look on polyvore to get ideas how to combine colors. I think the red are going to be a fantastic addition to my shoe collection!!


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> My red/black berry boots have shipped! I'm so excited!!
> I like to look on polyvore to get ideas how to combine colors. I think the red are going to be a fantastic addition to my shoe collection!!



yay!!!!!


----------



## jellylicious

boxermomof2 said:


> My red/black berry boots have shipped! I'm so excited!!
> I like to look on polyvore to get ideas how to combine colors. I think the red are going to be a fantastic addition to my shoe collection!!



 Pixs pronto please when you get these babies in!


----------



## jadecee

mnpurselover said:


> I'll keep my eyes open! i bought some 39's from ebay but haven't gotten them yet.


 


raradarling said:


> Fair enough! Well you might find a pair in eBay. I haven't seen the black in a while but they will pop up. I got my Manlys a few years ago from a great seller in France. She was totally legit so no need to worry. That said, the SS13 show is on Friday!! I'll bet there will be another boot with fringe - but you may have to wait for her Fall show for more boots. good luck!!!


 
Thanks ladies!  I can't wait to see all the pics from her show today!

I'm also majorly lusting for the blacksons in the red/red combo.  I could only find them on selfridges though and they only have a 36 left.


----------



## dbaby

jadecee said:


> Thanks ladies!  I can't wait to see all the pics from her show today!
> 
> I'm also majorly lusting for the blacksons in the red/red combo.  I could only find them on selfridges though and they only have a 36 left.



If you're outside the US, Matches from the UK has the burgundy ones in all sizes. They modified their IM policy on the US though. 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant?showproducts=true


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:
			
		

> hmmm...that might be tricky. Have you considered the black Lazios? They are still available online and have the same silhouette minus the fringe! I have the green Jacbos and just got the black Lazios. I feel that the detail/fringe might get lost (be hard to see) in black on the Jacobs. Alternatively, the Lazios in black have the exact same shape as the Jacobs - from a distance they look really alike. But, if it's the fringe you are in love with then for sure it's the Jacobs you need!



Congrats on the Lazios! I got a pair as well!


----------



## pahkopahko

Hi - I'm a newbie! Curious to tap into the knowledge of Marant-philes here.  Does anyone know the history of the Dicker leather boots and why some have black heels and others don't?  Are the black heels an earlier version (Laboy, Lacow?)  Just curious as I've seen some with the black heels and wonder if they're fake or...?  Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## rdgldy

dbaby said:


> If you're outside the US, Matches from the UK has the burgundy ones in all sizes. They modified their IM policy on the US though.
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant?showproducts=true


so weird-currently unable to ship to the US.  Wonder why?


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> Congrats on the Lazios! I got a pair as well!



Haha - we are so bad!!! I like how we both quietly got the Lazios after all. Congrats to you, as well! They really are amazing. I feel kinda badly because I kinda bad-mouthed them before. but, I just needed to see them IRL. They are classics. I remember seeing a pic of Isabel herself wearing them in an interview months ago - I should have trusted her to choose the classics from her own collection!


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Congrats on the Lazios! I got a pair as well!





raradarling said:


> Haha - we are so bad!!! I like how we both quietly got the Lazios after all. Congrats to you, as well! They really are amazing. I feel kinda badly because I kinda bad-mouthed them before. but, I just needed to see them IRL. They are classics. I remember seeing a pic of Isabel herself wearing them in an interview months ago - I should have trusted her to choose the classics from her own collection!


 Ladies-why do i feel left out???  Congrats! Mod pixs please! I was attracted to the black Lazios but now that i got the black Jacobs, i don't NEED another pair of black ones. Love the burgundy too but not sure how they look on. Now the Berrys are calling me...speaking of classics, do you think they will hold up or way too trendy?


----------



## runningbird

FYI- Diani Boutique just got new IM boots in. If any one is interested check out their website.


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Ladies-why do i feel left out???  Congrats! Mod pixs please! I was attracted to the black Lazios but now that i got the black Jacobs, i don't NEED another pair of black ones. Love the burgundy too but not sure how they look on. Now the Berrys are calling me...speaking of classics, do you think they will hold up or way too trendy?



Jelly!!! We took the Lazio train without you! In our defense, neither of us knew the other was getting them! haha. Since you have the black Jacobs I think the black Lazios might be redundant - although amazing. I LOVE the burgundy - in fact, I was going to get those. But, I only had access to the black and I didn't have any black IM boots so I figured it made more sense. Altho, I do still drool over the Burgundy...and will watch the sales and eBay carefully for them. 

I think the Berry's are awesome - esp the blue stitching on black. But, I'm not sure how long term they will be. In 10 yrs I'm not sure they would be classics. But, if you love them then it doesn't matter!!


----------



## juneping

runningbird said:


> FYI- Diani Boutique just got new IM boots in. If any one is interested check out their website.


oh...it's a great photo showing both the blackson and berry...the berry does have a much bigger opening...different silhouette 



raradarling said:


> Jelly!!! We took the Lazio train without you! In our defense, neither of us knew the other was getting them! haha. Since you have the black Jacobs I think the black Lazios might be redundant - although amazing. I LOVE the burgundy - in fact, I was going to get those. But, I only had access to the black and I didn't have any black IM boots so I figured it made more sense. Altho, I do still drool over the Burgundy...and will watch the sales and eBay carefully for them.
> 
> I think the Berry's are awesome - esp the blue stitching on black. But, I'm not sure how long term they will be. *In 10 yrs I'm not sure they would be classics.* But, if you love them then it doesn't matter!!



lol you and kaypa both got the lazio...did i talk you both into lazio...
congrats!! mod pix is in order...
i still have some stuff from 10 years ago..they'er classic but i haven't touched them in years. i am just waiting for the come back...


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Ladies-why do i feel left out???  Congrats! Mod pixs please! I was attracted to the black Lazios but now that i got the black Jacobs, i don't NEED another pair of black ones. Love the burgundy too but not sure how they look on. Now the Berrys are calling me...speaking of classics, *do you think they will hold up or way too trendy*?



i don't think they'll be classic but they'll be that special piece in the closet that'll spice up an outfit. 
i don't really see the cowboy boots as a trend but something very special.


----------



## gymangel812

rdgldy said:


> so weird-currently unable to ship to the US.  Wonder why?


matches doesn't ship IM to the US any more. IM doesn't allow it. i think it's because IM retails for more in the US.



runningbird said:


> FYI- Diani Boutique just got new IM boots in. If any one is interested check out their website.


ooh i'm liking the robinson, but a white (and some suede) boot seems like a nightmare lol.


----------



## alwaysscarves

Hi, all. I just purchased my first pair of IM Dicker boots! Soo excited.  I ordered Gris, but now I'm having second thoughts about whether I should have gotten Khaki. For those who own this season's Khaki, does it have any sort of gray undertone?? I loved how the Taupe could be worn with gray/black outfits and warmer cream/brown focused outfits. I'm afraid the Gris is too dark and gray for this. Some pics of the new Khaki show it having a little gray, but I think it's actually mostly a orange-ish, light brown? For those with the Khaki, do you see yourself wearing it with gray? For those who bought Gris, do you see yourself wearing it with brown? Bummer I can't just get the versatile Taupe this year. :/


----------



## pahkopahko

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!  I've never posted here (but admire the fab style in posts I've seen)!  I recently purchased black leather Dickers and LOVE them ... so comfy and easy to wear!  My usual style is more dressy (although I find that in the fall/winter, I prefer edgy stuff) and it's nice to invest in shoes you can actually walk 29832983 blocks in!   Fall has def arrived here in NY... I wore them out yesterday (walked about 30 blocks very easily).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH Avedon slick skinnies, velvet tunic, Nordies tweed jacket


I'm curious about fit of the latest Dicker in black leather.  Are they true to size your opinion?  What do you normally take in other boots or shoes?  Thx for the help!


----------



## pepsimax

Got the black/blue IM Jackson boots


----------



## boxermomof2

pepsimax said:


> Got the black/blue IM Jackson boots



They are beautiful!  
My local FedEx has mine, I should have mine Monday.


----------



## Girlnyc76

Do you prefer dicker in suede or leather?


----------



## ILoveC

alwaysscarves said:


> Hi, all. I just purchased my first pair of IM Dicker boots! Soo excited.  I ordered Gris, but now I'm having second thoughts about whether I should have gotten Khaki. For those who own this season's Khaki, does it have any sort of gray undertone?? I loved how the Taupe could be worn with gray/black outfits and warmer cream/brown focused outfits. I'm afraid the Gris is too dark and gray for this. Some pics of the new Khaki show it having a little gray, but I think it's actually mostly a orange-ish, light brown? For those with the Khaki, do you see yourself wearing it with gray? For those who bought Gris, do you see yourself wearing it with brown? Bummer I can't just get the versatile Taupe this year. :/



i bought the gris.  I actually purchased this color because I thought it could be worn with black or brown.  I love the color.  I find it to be a little more dressed up.


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> Haha - we are so bad!!! I like how we both quietly got the Lazios after all. Congrats to you, as well! They really are amazing. I feel kinda badly because I kinda bad-mouthed them before. but, I just needed to see them IRL. They are classics. I remember seeing a pic of Isabel herself wearing them in an interview months ago - I should have trusted her to choose the classics from her own collection!



Hey Jelly, I thougt I migt chime in

I don't think you  should worry about trendy or not. What is  more important is if you see it fitting into your style and if it is comfy.

So yes there is a cowboy trend right now. But also peole have been wearing cowboy boots for decades. These boots are a sligt twist on the classic cowboy boot. They are very special and really add a lot to any outfit.

Here, where I live there are tons of girls mixing cowboy boots with bohemian skirts and tanks for a very cool twist on bohemian style. Especially at all-day concerts and on weekends. Sort of like Kate Bosworth. I can say that this look has been around for a long, long time. Especially in LA. Of course there are several ways to style these cowboy inspired boots!

so, just figure out if it is you or not.


----------



## tb-purselover

*Rara and Kaypa *Congrats on the Lazlos!!! Pics please!


----------



## tb-purselover

pepsimax said:


> Got the black/blue IM Jackson boots


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> lol you and kaypa both got the lazio...did i talk you both into lazio...
> congrats!! mod pix is in order...



haha! well done, June! I think it was you! They subliminally stuck in my mind until I changed my mind about them totally and bought them! Do you have them, too?? I will try to get some mod pics this weekend.



juneping said:


> i don't think they'll be classic but they'll be that special piece in the closet that'll *spice up an outfit. *



Exactly. Well put!


----------



## tae

Still trying out some different outfits 
Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);


----------



## boxermomof2

tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);




I absolutely LOVE this! The skirt is perfect with those boots!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Jelly!!! We took the Lazio train without you! In our defense, neither of us knew the other was getting them! haha. Since you have the black Jacobs I think the black Lazios might be redundant - although amazing. I LOVE the burgundy - in fact, I was going to get those. But, I only had access to the black and I didn't have any black IM boots so I figured it made more sense. Altho, I do still drool over the Burgundy...and will watch the sales and eBay carefully for them.
> 
> I think the Berry's are awesome - esp the blue stitching on black. But, I'm not sure how long term they will be. In 10 yrs I'm not sure they would be classics. But, if you love them then it doesn't matter!!





juneping said:


> i don't think they'll be classic but they'll be that special piece in the closet that'll spice up an outfit.
> i don't really see the cowboy boots as a trend but something very special.





tb-purselover said:


> Hey Jelly, I thougt I migt chime in
> 
> I don't think you  should worry about trendy or not. What is  more important is if you see it fitting into your style and if it is comfy.
> 
> So yes there is a cowboy trend right now. But also peole have been wearing cowboy boots for decades. These boots are a sligt twist on the classic cowboy boot. They are very special and really add a lot to any outfit.
> 
> Here, where I live there are tons of girls mixing cowboy boots with bohemian skirts and tanks for a very cool twist on bohemian style. Especially at all-day concerts and on weekends. Sort of like Kate Bosworth. I can say that this look has been around for a long, long time. Especially in LA. Of course there are several ways to style these cowboy inspired boots!
> 
> so, just figure out if it is you or not.


Thanks for your thoughts! They are really so special. Good point TB-I have to see if they are for me. After seeing Tae's pix, my heart just skipped a beat! 



tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);


*Love this!* You're not making it easy for me on a ban!


----------



## fieryfashionist

pahkopahko said:
			
		

> I'm curious about fit of the latest Dicker in black leather.  Are they true to size your opinion?  What do you normally take in other boots or shoes?  Thx for the help!



Hi!  I normally wear a 7 or 7.5 in most designers/shoes (esp the latter in boots) and went with the 38, so I can wear comfy socks with them.  I didn't try on the 37 for comparisons sake, but I'd imagine them to be slightly tight, with no chance of wearing socks!


----------



## am2022

Tae you look so lovely !!! Thanks for sharing !!! 



tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);


----------



## pahkopahko

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  I normally wear a 7 or 7.5 in most designers/shoes (esp the latter in boots) and went with the 38, so I can wear comfy socks with them.  I didn't try on the 37 for comparisons sake, but I'd imagine them to be slightly tight, with no chance of wearing socks!


Thanks for the input, appreciate it!


----------



## rdgldy

tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);


really beautiful combination!!


----------



## insane-maryjane

tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);




Love the skirt and now I want the boots!


----------



## raradarling

Here are some bad quality pics of my black Lazios! I love them!! Off to the cobbler to get rubber soles put on them and then I can wear them out in the real world!!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Here are some bad quality pics of my black Lazios! I love them!! Off to the cobbler to get rubber soles put on them and then I can wear them out in the real world!!



I can see why!!! They are amazing on you. Did you put rubber soles in the Jacobs too? Not sure if i should on mine.


----------



## rdgldy

raradarling said:
			
		

> Here are some bad quality pics of my black Lazios! I love them!! Off to the cobbler to get rubber soles put on them and then I can wear them out in the real world!!



fabulous!


----------



## juneping

tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);



the skirt is exquisite 



raradarling said:


> Here are some bad quality pics of my black Lazios! I love them!! Off to the cobbler to get rubber soles put on them and then I can wear them out in the real world!!



congrats!! they look nice on you...



jellylicious said:


> I can see why!!! They are amazing on you. Did you put rubber soles in the Jacobs too? Not sure if i should on mine.


i do to all my heels...do you find leather soles slippery?? i find them slippery so i rubber soled them...


----------



## pahkopahko

amacasa said:


> they were lacow and now dicker!


Hi - when you posted the change from lacow to Dicker in Jan 2011 - had the boot name changed for that season (SS2011) or going to change to Dicker in FW 2011?  Trying to track down when the name changed -- given sizing changes too.  Thanks!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> I can see why!!! They are amazing on you. Did you put rubber soles in the Jacobs too? Not sure if i should on mine.





rdgldy said:


> fabulous!





juneping said:


> the skirt is exquisite
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!! they look nice on you...
> 
> 
> i do to all my heels...do you find leather soles slippery?? i find them slippery so i rubber soled them...



Thanks, ladies!! I like putting rubber soles on almost all my good quality boots - especially if they have a leather sole. They are slippery without the rubber and the soles (and the tips of the pointy toes) can get really beaten up without protection. I wore my Chloe Suzannas out ONCE before putting rubber soles on and they got _really_ banged up - a nick was even taken out of the side of the sole! I couldn't believe it. So, I didn't wear them again until they had their new soles!


----------



## tb-purselover

tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);



Tae, beautiful! Yes, this is a very cool look I've talked about: bohemian skirt with the cowboy IM berrys or Blacksons. Very lovely!

Thanks for sharing! Love this look on you. That is such a gorgeous skirt! So inspiring.


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> Here are some bad quality pics of my black Lazios! I love them!! Off to the cobbler to get rubber soles put on them and then I can wear them out in the real world!!


Beautiful on you. I love these boots with jeans.


----------



## raradarling

tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful on you. I love these boots with jeans.



Thanks!!  They really can go with anything. I am officially in love.


----------



## Gojiberry

delmilano said:


> I got this season's gris suede dickers. Gris is a gorgeous color.
> The last pic is my miel compared with Gris.



I love this color!  Where did you find them?


----------



## Gojiberry

raradarling said:


> Here are some bad quality pics of my black Lazios! I love them!! Off to the cobbler to get rubber soles put on them and then I can wear them out in the real world!!



Could you please tell about the sizing of these boots. I noticed that NAP says to size down for half sizes and other sites (La Garcone) say to size up.

Thank you


----------



## mnpurselover

I am so sad right now.  I finally got my Black Jacobs  and I LOVE them!  the boots are stunning.  The fringe is cool....so soft and lays perfectly.  They look great when I'm just standing there.  But they're just a little too high for me;(  I had a foot injury a few years back and it bothers me when I walk in them.  So as much as I want to keep them, I think I have to say bye bye to them.  But they truly are the nicest looking boots I have ever seen.  I can't justify 1300 dollars though for "walk in and sit down" boots.   

On a sizing note...they fit perfectly.  I wear a 38 in dickers and bobby, 39 in jennys and jacobs.  HTH somebody.


----------



## Gojiberry

Ladies,

Those of you who have Lazio boots, could you please advice on sizing. I am US size 6. Sometimes 5.5.  I am not sure what size I should order these boots in.
36 or 37?

Thank you


----------



## dreamhorse

there is a pair of burgundy manly on ebay now for a decent price.
sorry i tried deleting but edit wont let me. i didnt mean to cause any thread offenses, just wanted to mention they are a good deal.


----------



## juneping

Gojiberry said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Those of you who have Lazio boots, could you please advice on sizing. I am US size 6. Sometimes 5.5.  I am not sure what size I should order these boots in.
> 36 or 37?
> 
> Thank you



36...i suspect you might need insoles for a snug fit.


----------



## Gojiberry

juneping said:


> 36...i suspect you might need insoles for a snug fit.



36 in French sizing? Really? Do they run that big?


----------



## juneping

Gojiberry said:


> 36 in French sizing? Really? Do they run that big?


most IM shoes run regular EU sizing now...it's no longer FR36=US7...except the trainers...


----------



## Gojiberry

juneping said:


> most IM shoes run regular EU sizing now...it's no longer FR36=US7...except the trainers...



Thank you so much. Do you own Lazio boots? Do you find them comfortable?


----------



## juneping

Gojiberry said:


> Thank you so much. Do you own Lazio boots? Do you find them comfortable?


no i don't. i have the mony from last fw...the cut is exactly the same, except the finish is different. mine are suede at the front and fringes on the side. the lazio have pony or some kind of animal hair. 
i am US7 and the mony were 37. they're too loose on me. i added insoles..so they'd walk with my feet.
they're okay comfortable wise. i am in heels a lot since i walk to the subway....


----------



## Gojiberry

juneping said:


> no i don't. i have the mony from last fw...the cut is exactly the same, except the finish is different. mine are suede at the front and fringes on the side. the lazio have pony or some kind of animal hair.
> i am US7 and the mony were 37. they're too loose on me. i added insoles..so they'd walk with my feet.



Thank you. This is quiet helpful. I just spoke with NAP SA and they recommended ordering 37. Very odd.


----------



## livethelake

tae said:


> Still trying out some different outfits
> Berry boots with a corduroy maxi skirt (Ralph lauren D&S);


 
LOVE.

Does anyone know which boutiques/shops will be carrying the black/blue color available to the US?


----------



## Pinkydream

livethelake said:


> LOVE.
> 
> Does anyone know which boutiques/shops will be carrying the black/blue color available to the US?



Which size do you need? A friend of mine just cancelled a preorder for the black/ blue Berry in 39 at LUISAVIAROMA so I guess they will show up on their site again tomorrow since it's evening now in europe


----------



## juneping

Gojiberry said:


> Thank you. This is quiet helpful. I just spoke with NAP SA and they recommended ordering 37. Very odd.



do you have wide feet or regular to narrow?
if narrow...def 36.
wait for others to chime in...i know both* rara and kaypa* got the lazio...hope they'll be able to help you. may be PM them...


----------



## livethelake

Pinkydream said:


> Which size do you need? A friend of mine just cancelled a preorder for the black/ blue Berry in 39 at LUISAVIAROMA so I guess they will show up on their site again tomorrow since it's evening now in europe


 
I need either a 40 or  41, not sure

I wear a US 9 or 9.5, in Loubies typically a 40.5.  In Valentino's  I also wear a 40.5

thanks for the info about LVR.  I'll keep checking

thanks!

(any thoughts on which size I should buy?)


----------



## Gojiberry

juneping said:


> do you have wide feet or regular to narrow?
> if narrow...def 36.
> wait for others to chime in...i know both* rara and kaypa* got the lazio...hope they'll be able to help you. may be PM them...



Not wide at all. Regular to narrow.


----------



## Pinkydream

boxermomof2 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this! The skirt is perfect with those boots!



Hi boxermom I was wondering if you maybe already received your black/ red
Berrys? I had ordered and returned the same ones but I am not sure if I should have kept them. The design was so fabulous. I would be more than happy if you could share your thoughts when you got them Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## boxermomof2

Pinkydream said:


> Hi boxermom I was wondering if you maybe already received your black/ red
> Berrys? I had ordered and returned the same ones but I am not sure if I should have kept them. The design was so fabulous. I would be more than happy if you could share your thoughts when you got them Thank you so much in advance!



Yes, mine were delivered today.  I LOVE them! I find them comfortable to walk in, and I'm very pleased with the quality.
 Shopping with Mrs. H was a very pleasant experience. My boots are perfect, shipping was fast, and I saved $$ over US pricing.


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> Yes, mine were delivered today.  I LOVE them! I find them comfortable to walk in, and I'm very pleased with the quality.
> Shopping with Mrs. H was a very pleasant experience. My boots are perfect, shipping was fast, and I saved $$ over US pricing.



pictures!!!!!


----------



## Pinkydream

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, mine were delivered today.  I LOVE them! I find them comfortable to walk in, and I'm very pleased with the quality.
> Shopping with Mrs. H was a very pleasant experience. My boots are perfect, shipping was fast, and I saved $$ over US pricing.



Dear boxermom thank you so much for your reply! I found the heel slippery but I now think I should have taken my regular size which is a 37 as I read above that the IM designs are tts now and only for the sneakers sizing up is needed now. I wear 38 in Bekkets so maybe it was just the wrong size that made the heel slippery and hard to walk in.
I am so happy for you everything worked out perfect


----------



## jellylicious

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, mine were delivered today.  I LOVE them! I find them comfortable to walk in, and I'm very pleased with the quality.
> Shopping with Mrs. H was a very pleasant experience. My boots are perfect, shipping was fast, and I saved $$ over US pricing.


Congrats! So happy to hear MrsH worked out for you too. Yes pixs please!  I really would love to have a pair-but i have to be good.


----------



## boxermomof2

Pinkydream said:


> Dear boxermom thank you so much for your reply! I found the heel slippery but I now think I should have taken my regular size which is a 37 as I read above that the IM designs are tts now and only for the sneakers sizing up is needed now. I wear 38 in Bekkets so maybe it was just the wrong size that made the heel slippery and hard to walk in.
> I am so happy for you everything worked out perfect



Yes, these run tts. No slippage on my size 7 foot, but my 6.5 foot is slipping. I have to pad my smaller foot all the time.


----------



## Pinkydream

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, these run tts. No slippage on my size 7 foot, but my 6.5 foot is slipping. I have to pad my smaller foot all the time.



Thank you so much for your advice 

Now would you choose the anthracite version with white and red stitch or the burgundy?


----------



## boxermomof2

jellylicious said:


> Congrats! So happy to hear MrsH worked out for you too. Yes pixs please!  I really would love to have a pair-but i have to be good.



Thanks! 
I was second guessing my color choice, a tad worried they would be too red. The red doesn't stand out as much IRL as it does in photos. 

I took photos but for some reason I can't get photobucket to copy and paste.


I got it to work!


----------



## Pinkydream




----------



## boxermomof2

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much for your advice
> 
> Now would you choose the anthracite version with white and red stitch or the burgundy?



 I love them all, but anthracite works better in my wardrobe.


----------



## Gojiberry

Rara and Kaypa!  Where are you?!


----------



## alyra

Hi Dicker Owners,

I've had a pair of black suede Dickers for a couple weeks. I've worn them 5 times probably, walking a few blocks to and fro and sitting in my office. I noticed the "wood" laminate is nicked and peeling a bit on one of the boots (see pic). Should I contact NAP? Accept as the normal course of wear? Attempt something to keep the laminate from peeling off further (I was naively surprised it wasn't actually wood)? Anyway, advice to a Dicker newbie? TIA.


----------



## licforever

alyra said:
			
		

> Hi Dicker Owners,
> 
> I've had a pair of black suede Dickers for a couple weeks. I've worn them 5 times probably, walking a few blocks to and fro and sitting in my office. I noticed the "wood" laminate is nicked and peeling a bit on one of the boots (see pic). Should I contact NAP? Accept as the normal course of wear? Attempt something to keep the laminate from peeling off further (I was naively surprised it wasn't actually wood)? Anyway, advice to a Dicker newbie? TIA.



Very strange, my 2 Dickers aren't laminate. When did you buy yours? Is IM dicker change the material. I think you should contact NAP.


----------



## NYC Glitz

It is supposed to be stacked wood not laminate. Please check NAPs description of the boots and contact them asap


----------



## alyra

Maybe laminate isn't the right word, but I couldn't think of a better one. It's just obvious that what looks like wood...isn't. I'm completely new to these boots so I don't know if this is a change. I'll call NAP tomorrow, see what they say.


----------



## alyra

They said they would exchange them for me. Doesn't really answer the question. I guess I'll just hope for better luck this time.


----------



## meishe

alyra said:
			
		

> They said they would exchange them for me. Doesn't really answer the question. I guess I'll just hope for better luck this time.



I have 2 pairs of Dickers, both from NAP-- They are not a genuine wooden heel either. There are minor scratches on one pair after a year's wear. Disappointing, but I think inevitable?


----------



## juneping

alyra said:


> They said they would exchange them for me. Doesn't really answer the question. I guess I'll just hope for better luck this time.



i just checked my dickers...i had a tiny nick not deep enough to find out what exactly underneath...
i am surprised it's not wood.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

*Calling all Danish Dolls!!!*

Is there a holiday or something in Denmark? I am still waiting for my boots to finally ship (they were supposed to ship last week in September) but although I have sent 3 emails I haven't gotten a response. I'm starting to get worried...


----------



## Maland

CommeUneEtoile said:


> *Calling all Danish Dolls!!!*
> 
> Is there a holiday or something in Denmark? I am still waiting for my boots to finally ship (they were supposed to ship last week in September) but although I have sent 3 emails I haven't gotten a response. I'm starting to get worried...



No holiday or anything in Denmark now... Where did you order from..?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Maland said:


> No holiday or anything in Denmark now... Where did you order from..?


Filuca V... thanks for letting me know. I hope I will get my shoes soon...I paid using bank transfer.


----------



## Maland

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Filuca V... thanks for letting me know. I hope I will get my shoes soon...I paid using bank transfer.



I have ordered from Filuca V a couple of times, and I know the owner, so I wouldn't worry. They often take pre-orders on boots, etc, so maybe they haven't received the boots yet, which is why they haven't shipped.. As far as I know they have just received the Berrys today, so they will probably ship within a day or two ..


----------



## raradarling

mnpurselover said:


> I am so sad right now.  I finally got my Black Jacobs  and I LOVE them!  the boots are stunning.  The fringe is cool....so soft and lays perfectly.  They look great when I'm just standing there.  But they're just a little too high for me;(  I had a foot injury a few years back and it bothers me when I walk in them.  So as much as I want to keep them, I think I have to say bye bye to them.  But they truly are the nicest looking boots I have ever seen.  I can't justify 1300 dollars though for "walk in and sit down" boots.
> 
> On a sizing note...they fit perfectly.  I wear a 38 in dickers and bobby, 39 in jennys and jacobs.  HTH somebody.



So sorry that the Jacobs don't work for you!! but I agree, if you can only walk and sit in them then they are too $$$ to keep.




Gojiberry said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Those of you who have Lazio boots, could you please advice on sizing. I am US size 6. Sometimes 5.5.  I am not sure what size I should order these boots in.
> 36 or 37?
> 
> Thank you



Hi Goji!

Sorry I haven't been around the past few days! I wear a US 8 and a FR 39 in IM boots. I got the Lazios in a FR 38 bc that's all they had available. They fit snug but totally comfortably. I have the Jacobs in a FR 39 and they seem to run 1/2 half size big (same fit and cut as the Lazios) which is why I thought the FR 38 would be fine - and they were! So, if you want a snug fit then get the 36. If you want a looser fit (so you can wear thicker socks with them) then get the FR 37. You mentioned your feet were normal width to narrow - if they really are narrow then you may want the 36. Like I said, I now have comparable boots in a 38 and 39 and the main diff is I can wear thick socks with the 39 - thin socks or no socks with the 38. If you are very worried about them being too small and can't return/exchange them then get the 37 and wear thick socks or use an insole! You will love these boots!



juneping said:


> most IM shoes run regular EU sizing now...it's no longer FR36=US7...except the trainers...



Hi June!

Is this true? I thought it was still French sizing (eg. US8 = FR 39)?


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> So sorry that the Jacobs don't work for you!! but I agree, if you can only walk and sit in them then they are too $$$ to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goji!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around the past few days! I wear a US 8 and a FR 39 in IM boots. I got the Lazios in a FR 38 bc that's all they had available. They fit snug but totally comfortably. I have the Jacobs in a FR 39 and they seem to run 1/2 half size big (same fit and cut as the Lazios) which is why I thought the FR 38 would be fine - and they were! So, if you want a snug fit then get the 36. If you want a looser fit (so you can wear thicker socks with them) then get the FR 37. You mentioned your feet were normal width to narrow - if they really are narrow then you may want the 36. Like I said, I now have comparable boots in a 38 and 39 and the main diff is I can wear thick socks with the 39 - thin socks or no socks with the 38. If you are very worried about them being too small and can't return/exchange them then get the 37 and wear thick socks or use an insole! You will love these boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi June!
> 
> Is this true? I thought it was still French sizing (eg. US8 = FR 39)?



i think so...
i got all IM shoes except trainers in FR37....i don't own any sneakers but i returned the bobby and FR38 was good for me. 37 was too short.
what i have:- (and i have narrow feet for ref. and i am a US7....i got the 37.5 in YSL lower heel tributes)
dickers 37 fit perfectly
gwen pumps 37 fit perfectly
dana (38...too big)
mony (37...still too big)
blackson 37 fit perfectly


----------



## Gojiberry

Rara, thank you so much for suggestion. I ordered 36, so I will report back when I get them 




raradarling said:


> So sorry that the Jacobs don't work for you!! but I agree, if you can only walk and sit in them then they are too $$$ to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goji!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around the past few days! I wear a US 8 and a FR 39 in IM boots. I got the Lazios in a FR 38 bc that's all they had available. They fit snug but totally comfortably. I have the Jacobs in a FR 39 and they seem to run 1/2 half size big (same fit and cut as the Lazios) which is why I thought the FR 38 would be fine - and they were! So, if you want a snug fit then get the 36. If you want a looser fit (so you can wear thicker socks with them) then get the FR 37. You mentioned your feet were normal width to narrow - if they really are narrow then you may want the 36. Like I said, I now have comparable boots in a 38 and 39 and the main diff is I can wear thick socks with the 39 - thin socks or no socks with the 38. If you are very worried about them being too small and can't return/exchange them then get the 37 and wear thick socks or use an insole! You will love these boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi June!
> 
> Is this true? I thought it was still French sizing (eg. US8 = FR 39)?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Maland said:


> I have ordered from Filuca V a couple of times, and I know the owner, so I wouldn't worry. They often take pre-orders on boots, etc, so maybe they haven't received the boots yet, which is why they haven't shipped.. As far as I know they have just received the Berrys today, so they will probably ship within a day or two ..


ok, good to know thanks! I was worried because she said the would ship them last week and I have never gotten a response to my emails... Í hope they will ship soon, can't wait


----------



## raradarling

Gojiberry said:


> Rara, thank you so much for suggestion. I ordered 36, so I will report back when I get them



Awesome!! YAY! Pics when you get them, pls! 



juneping said:


> i think so...
> i got all IM shoes except trainers in FR37....i don't own any sneakers but i returned the bobby and FR38 was good for me. 37 was too short.
> what i have:- (and i have narrow feet for ref. and i am a US7....i got the 37.5 in YSL lower heel tributes)
> dickers 37 fit perfectly
> gwen pumps 37 fit perfectly
> dana (38...too big)
> mony (37...still too big)
> blackson 37 fit perfectly



Interesting! Maybe this is why the Jacobs feel so big and the Lazios feel ok! I did need the larger size in the sneakers, tho, just like you said. So odd. They need to streamline this sizing issue at IM asap!!!! Just when you think you know your size it goes and changes. Very tricky when you have to order them in situations when you can't return or exchange easily (or at all)! thx, june!


----------



## Pinkydream

black and blue berry at LVR in 39
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...TCBOT0lSIFZMVUVV&season=actual&seasProdID=56I


----------



## Gojiberry

June, Rara, Kaypa, thank you all for suggestions on sizing Lazio boots.
I got them today!  I decided to order size 36 and if they were to small I would have exchanged them. 
Now, I am true US 6 and despite French sizing of IM boots I went with 36.
I am glad I did because even in 36 I have room. I really would have preferred them a little more snug but this is the smallest size.  I feel like my heels are sleeping out a bit 

Those of you who use insoles ( I think June mentioned she does), do you find them useful?

Thank you


----------



## Gojiberry

Here they are


----------



## juneping

Gojiberry said:


> June, Rara, Kaypa, thank you all for suggestions on sizing Lazio boots.
> I got them today!  I decided to order size 36 and if they were to small I would have exchanged them.
> Now, I am true US 6 and despite French sizing of IM boots I went with 36.
> I am glad I did because even in 36 I have room. I really would have preferred them a little more snug but this is the smallest size.  I feel like my heels are sleeping out a bit
> 
> Those of you who use insoles ( I think June mentioned she does), do you find them useful?
> 
> Thank you



i think it's the design...for narrow feet gals like us, it's inevitable. the insoles helped a lot. but i can feel the heel slippage. my cobbler told me for shoes in general, the heel slippage happens if our heels are too small or the front part not tight enough. either way our feel aren't fat enough to fill the shoes. 
aren't you glad you didn't get the 37?!...

they are lovely on you...you made the right choice!!


----------



## JDN

juneping said:
			
		

> i think it's the design...for narrow feet gals like us, it's inevitable. the insoles helped a lot. but i can feel the heel slippage. my cobbler told me for shoes in general, the heel slippage happens if our heels are too small or the front part not tight enough. either way our feel aren't fat enough to fill the shoes.
> aren't you glad you didn't get the 37?!...
> 
> they are lovely on you...you made the right choice!!



I'm usually a 6.5 and I ordered the berrys in size 37 and it was waayyyy too big...anyway, just ordered another pair in size 36 so I'm hoping that it won't be too tight


----------



## Gojiberry

juneping said:


> i think it's the design...for narrow feet gals like us, it's inevitable. the insoles helped a lot. but i can feel the heel slippage. my cobbler told me for shoes in general, the heel slippage happens if our heels are too small or the front part not tight enough. either way our feel aren't fat enough to fill the shoes.
> aren't you glad you didn't get the 37?!...
> 
> they are lovely on you...you made the right choice!!



Oh yes, Spoke with two SAs and both recommended 37. Thank god to you and your narrow feet that I could relate to 

So how do I fatten up my heels? 

Any particular insole work best?


----------



## juneping

JDN said:


> I'm usually a 6.5 and I ordered the berrys in size 37 and it was waayyyy too big...anyway, just ordered another pair in size 36 so I'm hoping that it won't be too tight



i just hope the length would work for you...the berry opening is very big same design as lazios...so the heels are very loose in a sense...that's why a lot of ladies complain about the heel slippage...(my logical guess...)


----------



## Gojiberry

JDN said:


> I'm usually a 6.5 and I ordered the berrys in size 37 and it was waayyyy too big...anyway, just ordered another pair in size 36 so I'm hoping that it won't be too tight



It will be perfect for you. I can fit almost entire index finger width behind my heel.


----------



## juneping

Gojiberry said:


> Oh yes, Spoke with two SAs and both recommended 37. Thank god to you and your narrow feet that I could relate to
> 
> So how do I fatten up my heels?
> 
> Any particular insole work best?



get from a cobbler, the thick ones. the one i used was black foam with green fabric on top which was the best i've ever used.


----------



## Gojiberry

juneping said:


> get from a cobbler, the thick ones. the one i used was black foam with green fabric on top which was the best i've ever used.



Thank you. I hope it will help with slippage. otherwise they are going back


----------



## raradarling

Gojiberry said:


> Here they are



Gorgeous!!!!!! 



juneping said:


> get from a cobbler, the thick ones. the one i used was black foam with green fabric on top which was the best i've ever used.



I should get some of those! They should help, Goji, so you can keep those gorgeous boots!


----------



## chaussurewhore

does anyone know a store in  the U.S. which has a 41 in the black lazios?
thanks for any help.


----------



## juneping

chaussurewhore said:


> does anyone know a store in  the U.S. which has a 41 in the black lazios?
> thanks for any help.



call both barneys and NAP and ask them to give you a call if a 41 becomes available.


----------



## chaussurewhore

juneping said:


> call both barneys and NAP and ask them to give you a call if a 41 becomes available.


 thanks, already called NAP and barneys doesnt have them on the website. do you know which barneys has them in stock?
thanks for the help!


----------



## juneping

chaussurewhore said:


> thanks, already called NAP and barneys doesnt have them on the website. do you know which barneys has them in stock?
> thanks for the help!



you can call their 1800 website #...ask the CS to locate a pair for you in which store nation wide. if there's any, he/she will connect you to the store and you can pay and they'll ship them to you. 
are you sure you need 41? i think lazio runs a little big...try size 40 and both barneys and NAP offers free return...


----------



## chaussurewhore

juneping said:


> you can call their 1800 website #...ask the CS to locate a pair for you in which store nation wide. if there's any, he/she will connect you to the store and you can pay and they'll ship them to you.
> thanks for the help.


----------



## alyra

Anyone have experience with NAP exchanges? I returned my Dickers due to peeling after one month and they are still processing my return. I'm on pins and needles that they will still have a pair to exchange (do they hold them if they tell you they have a pair in stock? They haven't been on the website). I'm going through withdrawal!


----------



## imlvholic

I went to Barneys NY yesterday & tried the Red Berrys w/ cone heels, WOW!!! it's hard to walk. I'm glad, i don't really need it. Phew!


----------



## jadecee

I'm soooooo excited!  I was able to find a local boutique that had a pair of black Jacobs in my size!!!!  I loooove the fringe and it's so damn cool the way they sway when you walk in the boots.


----------



## jellylicious

imlvholic said:


> I went to Barneys NY yesterday & tried the Red Berrys w/ cone heels, WOW!!! it's hard to walk. I'm glad, i don't really need it. Phew!



 Really??? Good to hear too. Did you find it wobbly or the heel height that bothered you? 



jadecee said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I was able to find a local boutique that had a pair of black Jacobs in my size!!!!  I loooove the fringe and it's so damn cool the way they sway when you walk in the boots.
> 
> View attachment 1901748



Congrats! I love mine too but haven't taken them out for a spin yet. I know, what am i waiting for, right?


----------



## JDN

jadecee said:
			
		

> I'm soooooo excited!  I was able to find a local boutique that had a pair of black Jacobs in my size!!!!  I loooove the fringe and it's so damn cool the way they sway when you walk in the boots.



Congrats! Please post mod pics for us to enjoy


----------



## JDN

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I went to Barneys NY yesterday & tried the Red Berrys w/ cone heels, WOW!!! it's hard to walk. I'm glad, i don't really need it. Phew!



Hmmm....I got a 37 and it was hard to walk in...I was hoping that it was only bc the shoe was too big....hoping that the 36 that I have coming wont be hard to walk in...


----------



## imlvholic

jellylicious said:


> Really??? Good to hear too. Did you find it wobbly or the heel height that bothered you?


Yes, it's unstable & wobbly for me, maybe the heels is just too steep for me. A little platform in front would have helped. I just can't spend this much money on a pair of shoes & suffer.


----------



## licforever

alyra said:
			
		

> Anyone have experience with NAP exchanges? I returned my Dickers due to peeling after one month and they are still processing my return. I'm on pins and needles that they will still have a pair to exchange (do they hold them if they tell you they have a pair in stock? They haven't been on the website). I'm going through withdrawal!



They will hold a pair for you. I exchange before no issue with NAP.


----------



## alyra

licforever said:
			
		

> They will hold a pair for you. I exchange before no issue with NAP.



Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Yes, it's unstable & wobbly for me, maybe the heels is just too steep for me. A little platform in front would have helped. I just can't spend this much money on a pair of shoes & suffer.



guess you  don't wear Louboutins!!  Too much $$ and a lot of suffering.  I haven't worn the berrys out yet so I hope I don't have a problem.


----------



## rdgldy

jadecee said:
			
		

> I'm soooooo excited!  I was able to find a local boutique that had a pair of black Jacobs in my size!!!!  I loooove the fringe and it's so damn cool the way they sway when you walk in the boots.



congrats!!! these are goegeous.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> i do to all my heels...do you find leather soles slippery?? i find them slippery so i rubber soled them...





raradarling said:


> Thanks, ladies!! I like putting rubber soles on almost all my good quality boots - especially if they have a leather sole. They are slippery without the rubber and the soles (and the tips of the pointy toes) can get really beaten up without protection. I wore my Chloe Suzannas out ONCE before putting rubber soles on and they got _really_ banged up - a nick was even taken out of the side of the sole! I couldn't believe it. So, I didn't wear them again until they had their new soles!


I decided not to put rubber soles on for now. I hear the cobbler scratches the sole in order to put the adhesive backing on. Maybe you guys have a great cobbler but I really don't trust the ones here. I've read that it is best to wait till the soles wear down a bit before putting the rubber soles on. Thoughts?


----------



## jellylicious

rdgldy said:


> guess you  don't wear Louboutins!!  Too much $$ and a lot of suffering.  I haven't worn the berrys out yet so I hope I don't have a problem.



I so know what you mean. If you can survive Louboutins, you can survie anything.


----------



## imlvholic

rdgldy said:


> guess you  don't wear Louboutins!!  Too much $$ and a lot of suffering.  I haven't worn the berrys out yet so I hope I don't have a problem.



Lol... You're so right! It's me who has the problem, i refuse to suffer for fashion. No wonder my money goes towards bags  I guess I'm hopeless w/ super steep heels.


----------



## boxermomof2

rdgldy said:


> guess you  don't wear Louboutins!!  Too much $$ and a lot of suffering.  I haven't worn the berrys out yet so I hope I don't have a problem.



LOL I thought the same thing, the only designer that are worse than Louboutin is Alexander Wang. I have the cutest pair of AW wedges that I must practice walking in before I leave the house. AW heels have the most uncomfortable pitch.


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> I decided not to put rubber soles on for now. I hear the cobbler scratches the sole in order to put the adhesive backing on. Maybe you guys have a great cobbler but I really don't trust the ones here. I've read that it is best to wait till the soles wear down a bit before putting the rubber soles on. Thoughts?



Any cobbler will score (basically "wear down") your shoes before they put on the soles anyway. As long as you're careful for the first few wears, I usually wait until it's a little worn before I take it in.


----------



## JDN

dbaby said:
			
		

> Any cobbler will score (basically "wear down") your shoes before they put on the soles anyway. As long as you're careful for the first few wears, I usually wait until it's a little worn before I take it in.



I realized that a day late....if I had known, I would've worn mine around a bit but oh well...my boots are ready  lol


----------



## raradarling

jadecee said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I was able to find a local boutique that had a pair of black Jacobs in my size!!!!  I loooove the fringe and it's so damn cool the way they sway when you walk in the boots.
> 
> View attachment 1901748



CONGRATS!!! they are beautiful! Where in Canada do you live? If you don't mind me asking, which store did you get them from? I'm always curious to know which stores in CDA carry IM!




jellylicious said:


> I decided not to put rubber soles on for now. I hear the cobbler scratches the sole in order to put the adhesive backing on. Maybe you guys have a great cobbler but I really don't trust the ones here. I've read that it is best to wait till the soles wear down a bit before putting the rubber soles on. Thoughts?



You mos def have to trust your cobbler - it's a tough thing to leave your IM boots with a stranger!! I get the rubber soles put on right away bc most of the IM boots I buy are *pointy* *toed*. I find the tip of the toe gets worn down fast without the rubber protection, and if it gets _too_ worn down then your shoe is damaged more seriously then just having a worn-in sole (not sure how they could fix that). Plus, I know that if I don't do it right away I will never do it! Just watch the tips of your pointy toes, ladies!!


----------



## rdgldy

raradarling said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!! they are beautiful! Where in Canada do you live? If you don't mind me asking, which store did you get them from? I'm always curious to know which stores in CDA carry IM!
> 
> You mos def have to trust your cobbler - it's a tough thing to leave your IM boots with a stranger!! I get the rubber soles put on right away bc most of the IM boots I buy are pointy toed. I find the tip of the toe gets worn down fast without the rubber protection, and if it gets too worn down then your shoe is damaged more seriously then just having a worn-in sole (not sure how they could fix that). Plus, I know that if I don't do it right away I will never do it! Just watch the tips of your pointy toes, ladies!!



I need to take your advice in the pointy toes-they do get messed up too easily!!!


----------



## jadecee

raradarling said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!! they are beautiful! Where in Canada do you live? If you don't mind me asking, which store did you get them from? I'm always curious to know which stores in CDA carry IM!
> 
> You mos def have to trust your cobbler - it's a tough thing to leave your IM boots with a stranger!! I get the rubber soles put on right away bc most of the IM boots I buy are pointy toed. I find the tip of the toe gets worn down fast without the rubber protection, and if it gets too worn down then your shoe is damaged more seriously then just having a worn-in sole (not sure how they could fix that). Plus, I know that if I don't do it right away I will never do it! Just watch the tips of your pointy toes, ladies!!



I'm in Toronto.  I got these from TNT - they had to ship them in from Montreal.  From what I've seen - TNT has one of the largest selection of IM in the city.


----------



## dbaby

jadecee said:
			
		

> I'm in Toronto.  I got these from TNT - they had to ship them in from Montreal.  From what I've seen - TNT has one of the largest selection of IM in the city.


I loved TNT when I visited this summer. Such great sales!!


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:
			
		

> I loved TNT when I visited this summer. Such great sales!!



TNT is my favourite boutique in all of Canada! Their selection is pretty amazing for a Canadian retailer. I wish they would open up out west.


----------



## raradarling

rdgldy said:


> I need to take your advice in the pointy toes-they do get messed up too easily!!!



I know, right??! Best to protect them early!



jadecee said:


> I'm in Toronto.  I got these from TNT - they had to ship them in from Montreal.  From what I've seen - TNT has one of the largest selection of IM in the city.





jellybebe said:


> TNT is my favourite boutique in all of Canada! Their selection is pretty amazing for a Canadian retailer. I wish they would open up out west.



TNT! I'll have to look them up. From the sounds of it, I too wish they would come out West!!

Edit: I just looked them up an realized I have emailed them in the past re IM. But, they NEVER replied! I tried two of their stores, using the "info" email they provide online. Have any of you ever emailed them with success?? I gave up bc it was super annoying...


----------



## jellybebe

raradarling said:
			
		

> I know, right??! Best to protect them early!
> 
> TNT! I'll have to look them up. From the sounds of it, I too wish they would come out West!!
> 
> Edit: I just looked them up an realized I have emailed them in the past re IM. But, they NEVER replied! I tried two of their stores, using the "info" email they provide online. Have any of you ever emailed them with success?? I gave up bc it was super annoying...



They have always responded very quickly, and have successfully located items for me at least once or twice. It's strange that they never responded to you at all.


----------



## chaussurewhore

does blackson run wider than milwaukee?
thanks for any help. 
it's hard enough to order whole sizes only for proper length with these boots without trying them on in store....


----------



## jadecee

jellylicious said:


> Really??? Good to hear too. Did you find it wobbly or the heel height that bothered you?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I love mine too but haven't taken them out for a spin yet. I know, what am i waiting for, right?



Thanks!  I busted mine out immediately because I'm worried if I don't do it quick - I may not get a chance to once the snow starts coming.  SOOO happy about them!  I hope you get a chance to wear them out soon too!


----------



## jadecee

raradarling said:


> I know, right??! Best to protect them early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT! I'll have to look them up. From the sounds of it, I too wish they would come out West!!
> 
> Edit: I just looked them up an realized I have emailed them in the past re IM. But, they NEVER replied! I tried two of their stores, using the "info" email they provide online. Have any of you ever emailed them with success?? I gave up bc it was super annoying...





jellybebe said:


> They have always responded very quickly, and have successfully located items for me at least once or twice. It's strange that they never responded to you at all.



That is weird!  The people who reply are ones who work at the store, but not sure how they determine who/when checks the email.  That is actually how I got this pair of Jacobs.  I tried calling the store and the guy who picked up was clueless and kept on trying to tell me I was looking for the Dickers.  Umm... there's no fringe on the dickers.  I randomly tried the email out of desperation and it worked out for me.


----------



## JDN

Bad news...wore my Jenny's out yesterday and had to fill in for someone at work last minute...I must've dropped avocado on the left boot at some point...there's this green spot on it  what do I do?


----------



## Brigitte031

JDN said:
			
		

> Bad news...wore my Jenny's out yesterday and had to fill in for someone at work last minute...I must've dropped avocado on the left boot at some point...there's this green spot on it  what do I do?



Yikes! The only suggestion I can recommend is maybe wiping them with baby wipes if they are the leather ones. If that doesn't work, cobbler to re-dye the leather??

 Hope you get them fixed!


----------



## JDN

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Yikes! The only suggestion I can recommend is maybe wiping them with baby wipes if they are the leather ones. If that doesn't work, cobbler to re-dye the leather??
> 
> Hope you get them fixed!



It's the suede one  the brush that the SA at Nordstrom told me to use was too abrasive on the suede...and it just looks terrible now...ughhhh....


----------



## juneping

JDN said:


> It's the suede one  the brush that the SA at Nordstrom told me to use was too abrasive on the suede...and it just looks terrible now...ughhhh....



did you use any water repellent spray before you wore them? it's a good practice to spray that on the suede shoes when they're new...
sorry to hear that.....


----------



## JDN

juneping said:
			
		

> did you use any water repellent spray before you wore them? it's a good practice to spray that on the suede shoes when they're new...
> sorry to hear that.....



I did...3 coats  I hope the cobbler can do something about it...


----------



## chaussurewhore

juneping, how is the width on blackson compared to the milwauke? is blackson wider? shorter?
thanks, chauss


----------



## runningbird

JDN said:
			
		

> Bad news...wore my Jenny's out yesterday and had to fill in for someone at work last minute...I must've dropped avocado on the left boot at some point...there's this green spot on it  what do I do?



Did you try a suede eraser bar & then the suede brush? I got olive oil out of a pair of suede Dickers. It works amazing.  If you don't know what it is google: Suede Eraser.  They sell them every where.


----------



## JDN

runningbird said:
			
		

> Did you try a suede eraser bar & then the suede brush? I got olive oil out of a pair of suede Dickers. It works amazing.  If you don't know what it is google: Suede Eraser.  They sell them every where.



I did...I think the brush ruined the nap..it looks...nappy


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks!
> I was second guessing my color choice, a tad worried they would be too red. The red doesn't stand out as much IRL as it does in photos.
> 
> I took photos but for some reason I can't get photobucket to copy and paste.
> 
> 
> I got it to work!


love the berry's Boxermom  how do these run?  I have 37's in dicker boots and bobby's.
I also have 38 in benny boots, and they are a little big.
Are the berry's comfy?

TIA


----------



## boxermomof2

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> love the berry's Boxermom  how do these run?  I have 37's in dicker boots and bobby's.
> I also have 38 in benny boots, and they are a little big.
> Are the berry's comfy?
> 
> TIA



IMO, berry runs TTS. I wear a 37 in dicker & jenny boot, and took a size 37 in berry. 
I tried the berry on with socks the other day and they slip like crazy when I walk, making them very hard to walk in.  I put them on without socks, and they hug my feet with no slipping. They are so much easier to walk in without socks. It's the same for me with pumps.


----------



## JDN

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> IMO, berry runs TTS. I wear a 37 in dicker & jenny boot, and took a size 37 in berry.
> I tried the berry on with socks the other day and they slip like crazy when I walk, making them very hard to walk in.  I put them on without socks, and they hug my feet with no slipping. They are so much easier to walk in without socks. It's the same for me with pumps.



That's good to know. I'm waiting for my berrys to get here and just tried on a pair at Barney's and my foot kept slipping out...
I thought that getting a smaller size would make a difference, but I guess not...gonna have to try the no sock method


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> IMO, berry runs TTS. I wear a 37 in dicker & jenny boot, and took a size 37 in berry.
> I tried the berry on with socks the other day and they slip like crazy when I walk, making them very hard to walk in.  I put them on without socks, and they hug my feet with no slipping. They are so much easier to walk in without socks. It's the same for me with pumps.



Thanks for the info !


----------



## juneping

chaussurewhore said:
			
		

> juneping, how is the width on blackson compared to the milwauke? is blackson wider? shorter?
> thanks, chauss



Sorry I never tried milwaukee so I can't help. But I would assume they run the same on the bottom portion. That's the way she does for most of her shoes over the years.


----------



## chaussurewhore

juneping said:


> Sorry I never tried milwaukee so I can't help. But I would assume they run the same on the bottom portion. That's the way she does for most of her shoes over the years.


 
thanks, i think i am going  to try the lazio and the milwauke.
the blackson looks great on you.


----------



## juneping

chaussurewhore said:


> thanks, i think i am going  to try the lazio and the milwauke.
> the blackson looks great on you.



thanks!! i just re-read my post...i meant milwaukee would run the same as blackson. means the fit would be snug, no heel slippage.
lazio runs the same as jacobs...
good luck and post some pix when you receive them.


----------



## raradarling

jadecee said:


> That is weird!  The people who reply are ones who work at the store, but not sure how they determine who/when checks the email.  That is actually how I got this pair of Jacobs.  I tried calling the store and the guy who picked up was clueless and kept on trying to tell me I was looking for the Dickers.  Umm... there's no fringe on the dickers.  I randomly tried the email out of desperation and it worked out for me.



it is odd! maybe I just had bad luck!


----------



## gymangel812

Do most boots go on sale at the end of the season(except classics like Jenny and dicker)? I want the Robinson but I feel like 1400$ is too much for a trendy shoe. What's the chances of it going on sale?


----------



## -blank

What are your guys opinion on using Kiwi on the suede dickers ? I've got my dickers about more than a year ago and have only recently decided to use these protection / cleaning products on 'em. I know I'm a _little_ late  but  Hope to hear from you guys  !


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> Do most boots go on sale at the end of the season(except classics like Jenny and dicker)? I want the Robinson but I feel like 1400$ is too much for a trendy shoe. What's the chances of it going on sale?



pretty high...it's white so i just assume most people would lean to be more practical. they're so beautiful aren't they? i hope you get them.


----------



## Jira

I know the Dixie boots are no longer available, but is there any chance IM will bring them back? I just saw a girl wearing them today and really wish I had a pair! They're so good-looking, why discontinue such a great style?


----------



## macristina29

ILoveC said:


> I bought them too!  So excited to wear them.  I think i need to spray them with protectant before wearing.



Congrats!!! Wore mine for the first time today, it attracts dirt pretty easily. You should spray them first for sure. I will too before I wear them again. Although I think they will look better as they "age".


----------



## insane-maryjane

I havn't read too much yack over Memphis boots. I was really excited about them and was fortunate enough to be in touch with MyTheresa at the perfect time. I was able to pre-order and they arrived on Saturday. I snapped a few shots to share as I havn't seen any on the thread yet. I'm just wondering if the studs/sequins are ALOT. Too blingy??? What do you girls think? 
BTW, true to size.....


----------



## jellybebe

insane-maryjane said:
			
		

> I havn't read too much yack over Memphis boots. I was really excited about them and was fortunate enough to be in touch with MyTheresa at the perfect time. I was able to pre-order and they arrived on Saturday. I snapped a few shots to share as I havn't seen any on the thread yet. I'm just wondering if the studs/sequins are ALOT. Too blingy??? What do you girls think?
> BTW, true to size.....



I really like them! Congrats on your new beauties. Are they comfy?


----------



## petot

Ladies, I need your advice please
I bought the dickers in the new cognac leather and worn them out yesterday.
It wasnt raining, but I had some splash of water from washing my hands.. now there are water spots on the leather! What do I do now?
I don't think they will go away unless I do something..?
I usually dont treat my leather stuff with anything..should I apply a leather protectant on these dickers?
Anyone else has this problem? TIA!


----------



## Julide

Jira said:


> I know the Dixie boots are no longer available, but is there any chance IM will bring them back? I just saw a girl wearing them today and really wish I had a pair! They're so good-looking, why discontinue such a great style?



I have posted my love of the Dixie's about a million times on this thread!!I agree with you, they should be brought back!!! Maybe we can send IM a petition?They comy and look great with jeans...I could go on forever!!!


----------



## raradarling

insane-maryjane said:


> I havn't read too much yack over Memphis boots. I was really excited about them and was fortunate enough to be in touch with MyTheresa at the perfect time. I was able to pre-order and they arrived on Saturday. I snapped a few shots to share as I havn't seen any on the thread yet. I'm just wondering if the studs/sequins are ALOT. Too blingy??? What do you girls think?
> BTW, true to size.....



Mod pics please!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

petot said:


> Ladies, I need your advice please
> I bought the dickers in the new cognac leather and worn them out yesterday.
> It wasnt raining, but I had some splash of water from washing my hands.. now there are water spots on the leather! What do I do now?
> I don't think they will go away unless I do something..?
> I usually dont treat my leather stuff with anything..should I apply a leather protectant on these dickers?
> Anyone else has this problem? TIA!



I always have luck cleaning mine with a suede brush. I have the problem of mastiffs that slobber.


----------



## fairygirl

-blank said:


> What are your guys opinion on using Kiwi on the suede dickers ? I've got my dickers about more than a year ago and have only recently decided to use these protection / cleaning products on 'em. I know I'm a _little_ late  but  Hope to hear from you guys  !


I use collonil to protect them and it works like a charm.


----------



## -blank

fairygirl said:


> I use collonil to protect them and it works like a charm.


Thank for the info ! Will have to get one before I wear them in the rain again


----------



## alyra

I just got caught in the rain with my black suede Dickers. I had sprayed them with Vectra and I see no spots. I've also used it on light tan suede Comey's, and they have survived light rain so far. I wouldn't want to take either pair out in a downpour.


----------



## jellybebe

insane-maryjane said:


> I havn't read too much yack over Memphis boots. I was really excited about them and was fortunate enough to be in touch with MyTheresa at the perfect time. I was able to pre-order and they arrived on Saturday. I snapped a few shots to share as I havn't seen any on the thread yet. I'm just wondering if the studs/sequins are ALOT. Too blingy??? What do you girls think?
> BTW, true to size.....



The more I look at these, the more tempted I feel! I wish that I wasn't on a ban. So pretty! And the cone heel looks decently comfortable.


----------



## jellylicious

insane-maryjane said:


> I havn't read too much yack over Memphis boots. I was really excited about them and was fortunate enough to be in touch with MyTheresa at the perfect time. I was able to pre-order and they arrived on Saturday. I snapped a few shots to share as I havn't seen any on the thread yet. I'm just wondering if the studs/sequins are ALOT. Too blingy??? What do you girls think?
> BTW, true to size.....



Ooh i love  Yes mod pixs please!


----------



## ILoveC

macristina29 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! Wore mine for the first time today, it attracts dirt pretty easily. You should spray them first for sure. I will too before I wear them again. Although I think they will look better as they "age".



I haven't sprayed them yet. Will this weekend. I wore mine with black leggings and I felt my foot looked weird big with this look. Anyone else wear them this way?


----------



## purdy

Hello, I'm a bit of a lurker around here but was hoping one of you ladies may be able to assist.  I usually wear a 38 or 38.5 in various brands depending on the sizing.  I have the Jacobs in a 38 and they fit just right but I really want to get more of the wedge boots from previous seasons so am keeping my eye on ebay. I've seen reference to the mony etc coming up small but people discussing the Jacobs as larger fitting.  

I just wondered if anyone had both and if can advise if the fit is the same both seasons and they wear the same size in both? Or if I have to size up if I bought an older style?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## raradarling

purdy said:


> Hello, I'm a bit of a lurker around here but was hoping one of you ladies may be able to assist.  I usually wear a 38 or 38.5 in various brands depending on the sizing.  I have the Jacobs in a 38 and they fit just right but I really want to get more of the wedge boots from previous seasons so am keeping my eye on ebay. I've seen reference to the mony etc coming up small but people discussing the Jacobs as larger fitting.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had both and if can advise if the fit is the same both seasons and they wear the same size in both? Or if I have to size up if I bought an older style?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Hi purdy!

I have the Manlys from the same season as the Monys and I also have the Jacobs. I am a US8. I bought the Manlys in a FR39. I also have the Jacobs in a FR39. *But*, I find the Jacobs to be a half size too big (I can still wear them, but there is movement if I don't wear thicker socks). Some of the ladies on here said that the NEW SEASON of IM shoes are no longer the FRENCH sizing. Meaning, if you are a US8 = 38, US7 = 37, etc. In the past, as in the season with the Monys, it was FRENCH sizing. Meaning, if you are a US8 = FR39, US7 = FR 38 (you'd go up a size in the 30's). So, if you are a 38 in the Jacobs, you may want to look for a FR39 in the Monys and other IM boots from past seasons. I know several of the ladies here have the Monys and may have more advice for you!!

Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## juneping

i have mony, i am US7 and got the 37....mony was a little too big for me. i didn't try the 36 so i can't say too much. i have narrow feet for reference. i've never needed to size up IM shoes except sneakers...


----------



## rdgldy

My berrys today-pretty comfortable!!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 1914681
> 
> 
> My berrys today-pretty comfortable!!!!


love the color combination on these!


----------



## chaussurewhore

insane-maryjane said:


> I havn't read too much yack over Memphis boots. I was really excited about them and was fortunate enough to be in touch with MyTheresa at the perfect time. I was able to pre-order and they arrived on Saturday. I snapped a few shots to share as I havn't seen any on the thread yet. I'm just wondering if the studs/sequins are ALOT. Too blingy??? What do you girls think?
> BTW, true to size.....


not too blingy imo if you keep the rest simple. i always like the focus on my boots.
 and i just got my milwauke boots which are the same as these I different heels) plus an extra bling bar across the instep which i love...


----------



## purdy

raradarling said:


> Hi purdy!
> 
> I have the Manlys from the same season as the Monys and I also have the Jacobs. I am a US8. I bought the Manlys in a FR39. I also have the Jacobs in a FR39. *But*, I find the Jacobs to be a half size too big (I can still wear them, but there is movement if I don't wear thicker socks). Some of the ladies on here said that the NEW SEASON of IM shoes are no longer the FRENCH sizing. Meaning, if you are a US8 = 38, US7 = 37, etc. In the past, as in the season with the Monys, it was FRENCH sizing. Meaning, if you are a US8 = FR39, US7 = FR 38 (you'd go up a size in the 30's). So, if you are a 38 in the Jacobs, you may want to look for a FR39 in the Monys and other IM boots from past seasons. I know several of the ladies here have the Monys and may have more advice for you!!
> 
> Any thoughts, ladies?



Thank you so much for your response and to be honest, I think you have confirmed what I have picked up here and there from others discussing the fit of IM boots. I think a 38 in the older boots may be too small if a 38 fits me just right in the Jacobs.  Thank you again for taking the time to respond, it is much appreciated!


----------



## rdgldy

chaussurewhore said:


> love the color combination on these!


thanks!!


----------



## corcor

Sizing advice needed!

I'm planning on ordering the camel dickers from NAP. I'm a true size 9. Often 39s are small on me (fitting more like an 8.5) but I ordered Acne Pistols in 39 this year and they fit perfectly. According to NAP's charts I'd be a 40 in Dickers. 

Should I go with 39 or 40?

Thanks


----------



## jellybebe

corcor said:
			
		

> Sizing advice needed!
> 
> I'm planning on ordering the camel dickers from NAP. I'm a true size 9. Often 39s are small on me (fitting more like an 8.5) but I ordered Acne Pistols in 39 this year and they fit perfectly. According to NAP's charts I'd be a 40 in Dickers.
> 
> Should I go with 39 or 40?
> 
> Thanks



I would say 40. Acne Pistols fit a bit big.


----------



## corcor

jellybebe said:


> I would say 40. Acne Pistols fit a bit big.



Thank you!!


----------



## chiaraV

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 1914681
> 
> 
> My berrys today-pretty comfortable!!!!



these are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

chiaraV said:
			
		

> these are gorgeous!



thanks!!!


----------



## raradarling

purdy said:


> Thank you so much for your response and to be honest, I think you have confirmed what I have picked up here and there from others discussing the fit of IM boots. I think a 38 in the older boots may be too small if a 38 fits me just right in the Jacobs.  Thank you again for taking the time to respond, it is much appreciated!



Hi Purdy!

no prob! I hope you get the right pair. Post pics when you do!!!!!


----------



## arozas

Hi everyone!

I am dying for a pair of IM dicker booties in the grey suede.  I have called a couple of places and was only able to locate a size 40.  I have a feeling they will be too big as I wear a size 8.5-9 but did order them just in case.  Anyone know where I can find a pair of 39s?  I tried calling most of the stores in CA, NY, Boston, ect.

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## drati

Jira said:


> I know the Dixie boots are no longer available, but is there any chance IM will bring them back? I just saw a girl wearing them today and really wish I had a pair! They're so good-looking, why discontinue such a great style?





Julide said:


> I have posted my love of the Dixie's about a million times on this thread!!I agree with you, they should be brought back!!! Maybe we can send IM a petition?They comy and look great with jeans...I could go on forever!!!



I so agree. I live in my cognac Dixies.  Haven't heard anything about this style coming back.


----------



## drati

corcor said:


> Sizing advice needed!
> 
> I'm planning on ordering the camel dickers from NAP. I'm a true size 9. Often 39s are small on me (fitting more like an 8.5) but I ordered Acne Pistols in 39 this year and they fit perfectly. According to NAP's charts I'd be a 40 in Dickers.
> 
> Should I go with 39 or 40?
> 
> Thanks



For what it's worth I wear the same size in the Pistols and the Dickers (41 in both). Both boots fit perfectly.


----------



## Julide

drati said:


> I so agree. I live in my cognac Dixies.  Haven't heard anything about this style coming back.



So happy to hear that others agree with me!! Off to start a petition!!


----------



## boxermomof2

The Blonde Salad
http://www.theblondesalad.com/


----------



## jellybebe

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> The Blonde Salad
> http://www.theblondesalad.com/



Sigh was I stupid to let these go? I couldn't justify getting them and the Chloe Susanna's this season though.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

how are the new dicker's with all leather instead of suede? I was hoping maybe they'd be more rain resistant? Anyone here have them? TIA! xxx


----------



## fieryfashionist

Miss.Cherie said:
			
		

> how are the new dicker's with all leather instead of suede? I was hoping maybe they'd be more rain resistant? Anyone here have them? TIA! xxx



I have em!  Been wearing em a lot (have the black leather) walking tons and tons... they look great!


----------



## petot

fieryfashionist said:


> I have em!  Been wearing em a lot (have the black leather) walking tons and tons... they look great!


May I ask: did you treat/apply any treatment first before you wore them out?

I got the cognac leather and they show a lot of watermarks (just from washing my hands).
The SA later told me that I needed to apply water/stain protector first, but she told me too late


----------



## katl

Hi, just wondering if the leather dicker boots from this season are the same fit as previous season suede dicker boots? I got a pair of suede dicker boots from last season and they fit me well. Just deciding if I should get the same size for the leather version. Heard some discussions that IM sizing is not always consistent. Thanks for your help!


----------



## juneping

arozas said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am dying for a pair of IM dicker booties in the grey suede.  I have called a couple of places and was only able to locate a size 40.  I have a feeling they will be too big as I wear a size 8.5-9 but did order them just in case.  Anyone know where I can find a pair of 39s?  I tried calling most of the stores in CA, NY, Boston, ect.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



you can add the insole if they're too big...dickers run quite snug...esp this season.


----------



## fieryfashionist

petot said:
			
		

> May I ask: did you treat/apply any treatment first before you wore them out?
> 
> I got the cognac leather and they show a lot of watermarks (just from washing my hands).
> The SA later told me that I needed to apply water/stain protector first, but she told me too late



Actually, I didn't.  I really ought to!  I haven't been caught in the rain while wearing 'em though, so I've been lucky.  I'm so sorry that happened!   Hopefully it isn't too noticeable!  The SA I purchased mine from never said anything, but I try to remember to treat my shoes regardless... although in this case, not yet!


----------



## JDN

If anyone is interested....Barney's in Dallas is having 20% off everything in the store....

Saw some IM dickers in black and cognac leather as well as the berrys in gray and burgundy


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone own the berrys? Are they hard to walk in?


----------



## queenofshopping

arozas said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am dying for a pair of IM dicker booties in the grey suede.  I have called a couple of places and was only able to locate a size 40.  I have a feeling they will be too big as I wear a size 8.5-9 but did order them just in case.  Anyone know where I can find a pair of 39s?  I tried calling most of the stores in CA, NY, Boston, ect.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



I am a small 9 and wear a 40 in IM- my Dickers are 40 and fit perfectly.


----------



## queenofshopping

JDN said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested....Barney's in Dallas is having 20% off everything in the store....
> 
> Saw some IM dickers in black and cognac leather as well as the berrys in gray and burgundy



Do u know how long  the 20% is going on? I live in Austin, but have business in Dallas Monday and Tuesday...


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the berrys? Are they hard to walk in?



Got 37s which were too big....received 36 last week, but have yet to open the box...gonna have to try them on tonight


----------



## JDN

queenofshopping said:
			
		

> Do u know how long  the 20% is going on? I live in Austin, but have business in Dallas Monday and Tuesday...



Prob for 2 weeks....I think for the length of the partners card although its not part of the partners  card program


----------



## petot

JDN said:


> Prob for 2 weeks....I think for the length of the partners card although its not part of the partners  card program


Oh.. i read that they r closing its store there..?
Do you have a nice SA that I call for the black leather dickers in 37?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

So whats the deal with this site?
http://www.shopisabelmarant.co.uk/


----------



## JDN

petot said:
			
		

> Oh.. i read that they r closing its store there..?
> Do you have a nice SA that I call for the black leather dickers in 37?



A girl named Beckie helped me last...she was nice but doesn't work in the shoe dept...there's a really nice man in the shoe department but I can never remember his name...

They will be closing in feb I think...so sad!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Miss.Cherie said:


> So whats the deal with this site?
> http://www.shopisabelmarant.co.uk/



Replica


----------



## rdgldy

saira1214 said:


> Does anyone own the berrys? Are they hard to walk in?


I have them and find them fine to walk in.  The cone heel hasn't been a problem for me.


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone have the Kate suede wedge boots?? Are they comfy and what is sizing like?
I wear the Becketts in a 39 and they're a snug fit.


----------



## chaussurewhore

my milawaukes. love.
more pix on my blog tomorrow...


----------



## saira1214

JDN said:


> Got 37s which were too big....received 36 last week, but have yet to open the box...gonna have to try them on tonight


 Oh yay, let me know when you wear them. What size do you typically wear? What color did you get?


----------



## saira1214

rdgldy said:


> I have them and find them fine to walk in. The cone heel hasn't been a problem for me.


 That's comforting. Thanks.


----------



## drati

katl said:


> Hi, just wondering if the leather dicker boots from this season are the same fit as previous season suede dicker boots? I got a pair of suede dicker boots from last season and they fit me well. Just deciding if I should get the same size for the leather version. Heard some discussions that IM sizing is not always consistent. Thanks for your help!



Sizing is the same IMO. I have suede Dickers from a couple of seasons ago and the leather ones from this season and am the same size in both. HTH.


----------



## genegeri

Does anyone know if this website is legitimate?  http://www.isabelmarantsboot.com/isabel-marant-highheeled-boots-cheap-p-31.html 

I'm looking for franklin boots and they have it but not sure if there are fakes or not.  Also, can anyone advise me on the sizing of Franklin?  I'm size 6 in boots and wondering if I should buy 37 or 36.  I read on Net-a-porter that it runs large and it's italian sizing but I'm guessing it's a mistake.


----------



## katl

drati said:


> Sizing is the same IMO. I have suede Dickers from a couple of seasons ago and the leather ones from this season and am the same size in both. HTH.


Thanks drati.


----------



## HandbagAngel

genegeri said:


> Does anyone know if this website is legitimate? http://www.isabelmarantsboot.com/isabel-marant-highheeled-boots-cheap-p-31.html
> 
> I'm looking for franklin boots and they have it but not sure if there are fakes or not. Also, can anyone advise me on the sizing of Franklin? I'm size 6 in boots and wondering if I should buy 37 or 36. I read on Net-a-porter that it runs large and it's italian sizing but I'm guessing it's a mistake.


 
I don't know Franklin's sizing, but I know the site above sells fakes.


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:


> Oh yay, let me know when you wear them. What size do you typically wear? What color did you get?



I am normally a 6.5 and got the 36....finally put them on and it fits...although my heel still slips out...I'm gonna have to try to use one of those heel inserts


----------



## am2022

congrats on the milwaukees and thanks for sharing your pic.. they are lovely!!! You carry them so well!!!




chaussurewhore said:


> my milawaukes. love.
> more pix on my blog tomorrow...


----------



## chaussurewhore

amacasa said:


> congrats on the milwaukees and thanks for sharing your pic.. they are lovely!!! You carry them so well!!!


 
thank you amacasa!  they really are fun. i posted some more milwauke pix on my blog .


----------



## Lana!

JDN said:


> Got 37s which were too big....received 36 last week, but have yet to open the box...gonna have to try them on tonight




Do you mean a French 36? I am confused about the sizes. I am a UK3-4 in general, so I am unsure if I should buy the Berrys in a 36 or a 37. 

The Net a Porter size conversion tells me that a French 36 is a UK 2... could this be correct?


----------



## Lana!

Gojiberry said:


> It will be perfect for you. I can fit almost entire index finger width behind my heel.



I'm still contemplating if I should get the Berrys in a 36... I am a UK 3 sometimes a 4...


----------



## mdiliev

Hi girls, I hope you can advise me here- I have just bought my first IM boots. I got the suede grey boots. The sole says size 40 which I am not sure if it is French or EU sizing. 

Lengthwise they feel ok with socks (I usually have cold feet) but my right toe touches the top of the boot which causes a slight discomfort. However, I am concerned that after wearing them for longer time they may cause pain? 
I have narrow/standard feet . I usually take UK7.5 so not sure if these would stretch especially around the toe area.

My problem is that I cannot find the boots in 41 (unless I go for the leather black ones but I have enough blacks). NAP says to downsize, Mytheresa says TTS and I am confused.

From experience, do they stretch and will the suede gets softer (they feel stiff at present).

Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## JDN

Lana! said:


> Do you mean a French 36? I am confused about the sizes. I am a UK3-4 in general, so I am unsure if I should buy the Berrys in a 36 or a 37.
> 
> The Net a Porter size conversion tells me that a French 36 is a UK 2... could this be correct?



Im unfamiliar with UK sizing, but I typically wear a US 6.5....and I got a 36 in the Berrys....hth


----------



## Lana!

JDN said:


> Im unfamiliar with UK sizing, but I typically wear a US 6.5....and I got a 36 in the Berrys....hth




I looked it up and a UK3-4 is between a US 5 and a US 6... so I guess a 36 should be fine for me... I am just confused because if this is the case, then the shoes do not have "french" sizing, but European.


----------



## Annaelle

Lana! said:
			
		

> I looked it up and a UK3-4 is between a US 5 and a US 6... so I guess a 36 should be fine for me... I am just confused because if this is the case, then the shoes do not have "french" sizing, but European.



I usually wear a 39.5 in french sizes but the berry's are perfect for me in 39 with thin socks.
So to complicate things even more i would say they run large for french and small for european size 

I also wear the dickers in 39, same story, only with thin socks and the beckets in 40 ( 39 was way to small lenghtwise)


----------



## Lana!

JDN said:


> Im unfamiliar with UK sizing, but I typically wear a US 6.5....and I got a 36 in the Berrys....hth





Annaelle said:


> I usually wear a 39.5 in french sizes but the berry's are perfect for me in 39 with thin socks.
> So to complicate things even more i would say they run large for french and small for european size
> 
> I also wear the dickers in 39, same story, only with thin socks and the beckets in 40 ( 39 was way to small lenghtwise)



So, I managed to try the Berrys on in store, and my heels slips in a 37, but in a 36 the shoes are quite "tight"... not in the lenght, but in the width... I wasn´t sure if I should get them, it wasn't uncomfortable but I just had them on for a few minutes not a full day. They are reserved for me now, so do you think the Berrys will get wider when I wear them? I can walk in them in a 36 with no problems, in a 37 the heel slips and I definitely have too much room in the shoe in general.


----------



## Cullinan

boxermomof2 said:


> The Blonde Salad
> http://www.theblondesalad.com/




These are stunning..

And not too high to walk in either!!


----------



## Sam.B

Lana! said:


> So, I managed to try the Berrys on in store, and my heels slips in a 37, but in a 36 the shoes are quite "tight"... not in the lenght, but in the width... I wasn´t sure if I should get them, it wasn't uncomfortable but I just had them on for a few minutes not a full day. They are reserved for me now, so do you think the Berrys will get wider when I wear them? I can walk in them in a 36 with no problems, in a 37 the heel slips and I definitely have too much room in the shoe in general.


I had the same problem, 41 too big and 40 narrow. I took the 40, and hope that they will stretch. I did manage to try 2 different pairs of the 40, and found that one came up wider, but because of this my feet felt like they were turning out as I walked (like I was going to fall off the heels, it was really strange). I think they are better a bit narrower, as they seemed to grip on to my feet better when walking. HTH


----------



## Lana!

Sam.B said:


> I had the same problem, 41 too big and 40 narrow. I took the 40, and hope that they will stretch. I did manage to try 2 different pairs of the 40, and found that one came up wider, but because of this my feet felt like they were turning out as I walked (like I was going to fall off the heels, it was really strange). I think they are better a bit narrower, as they seemed to grip on to my feet better when walking. HTH



I think the heel of the Berry feels a bit wobbly, so if the shoe is a bit too big, then it feels like you fall off the heel yes  There is nothing that holds the shoe to your foot, because the shaft is very wide. I really had a hard time walking in the 37, as I continued to slip out of the shoe and I imagine that this is getting worse when I start wearing them.


----------



## mellibelly

genegeri said:


> Does anyone know if this website is legitimate?  http://www.isabelmarantsboot.com/isabel-marant-highheeled-boots-cheap-p-31.html
> 
> I'm looking for franklin boots and they have it but not sure if there are fakes or not.  Also, can anyone advise me on the sizing of Franklin?  I'm size 6 in boots and wondering if I should buy 37 or 36.  I read on Net-a-porter that it runs large and it's italian sizing but I'm guessing it's a mistake.



Franklin's run tts. I'm always a 7/37 and took 37 in Franklin. I've seen authentic Franklin boots on ebay so check there. Don't order from this site, they are fake.


----------



## JDN

Lana! said:


> So, I managed to try the Berrys on in store, and my heels slips in a 37, but in a 36 the shoes are quite "tight"... not in the lenght, but in the width... I wasn´t sure if I should get them, it wasn't uncomfortable but I just had them on for a few minutes not a full day. They are reserved for me now, so do you think the Berrys will get wider when I wear them? I can walk in them in a 36 with no problems, in a 37 the heel slips and I definitely have too much room in the shoe in general.



They will prob stretch a bit...although idk if you are willing to put up with the pain involved with the breaking in process...

I may wear mine out for the first time tonight


----------



## Cullinan

JDN said:


> They will prob stretch a bit...although idk if you are willing to put up with the pain involved with the breaking in process...
> 
> I may wear mine out for the first time tonight



You can get shoes professionally stretched which eliminates the pain.

I hope yours are comfy first time out - have a fun time!!!


----------



## JDN

Cullinan said:


> You can get shoes professionally stretched which eliminates the pain.
> 
> I hope yours are comfy first time out - have a fun time!!!



In a hurry to leave for dinner tonight and completely forgot that I was planning to take the berrys out for a spin...oh well...gotta save it for next time then..

Have you ever had your shoes professionally stretched?


----------



## Lana!

JDN said:


> In a hurry to leave for dinner tonight and completely forgot that I was planning to take the berrys out for a spin...oh well...gotta save it for next time then..
> 
> Have you ever had your shoes professionally stretched?



Oh yes... please tell me how it goes when you wear them out next time. 

My problem with the 36 is not just the comfort, its also that the 36 boots look very small... like kids or puppets shoes and I like that the berrys are a bit "chunky" on the feet so thats another thing that botters me. I rather have the larger shoes and put a sole in it or something to have that "chunky" look


----------



## Cullinan

JDN said:


> In a hurry to leave for dinner tonight and completely forgot that I was planning to take the berrys out for a spin...oh well...gotta save it for next time then..
> 
> Have you ever had your shoes professionally stretched?



Yes, I had one pair done 3 years ago, and I'm still wearing them, so it does work!


----------



## Lana!

Okay, I decided to get the 36. The shoes do not look that much bigger in a 37 and it doesnt make sense when I cant walk in them  

I post pictures when I get them.


----------



## boxermomof2

Ladies....Would you size up if the fit through the toe box was snug and painful out of the box? 
I bought some boots similar to IM dicker, and I'm trying to decide between the two sizes. The larger fits comfortable through the toe box, but slips. The smaller size fits in the length, but hurts through the bridge of my toes straight out of the box. 
I'm so confused which size to keep.


----------



## juneping

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> Ladies....Would you size up if the fit through the toe box was snug and painful out of the box?
> I bought some boots similar to IM dicker, and I'm trying to decide between the two sizes. The larger fits comfortable through the toe box, but slips. The smaller size fits in the length, but hurts through the bridge of my toes straight out of the box.
> I'm so confused which size to keep.



You can try putting the insoles in your bigger shoes and see if they help before rerunning them. Small shoes are just not comfortable ...


----------



## livethelake

Im wearing my lazio's for the first time today. Waiting for my winter tires to be mounted on my car and just loving these boots!

Very comfy and a perfect fit for me

(im a us 9 or 9.5 and im wearing a 40)


----------



## chaussurewhore

boxermomof2 said:


> Ladies....Would you size up if the fit through the toe box was snug and painful out of the box?
> I bought some boots similar to IM dicker, and I'm trying to decide between the two sizes. The larger fits comfortable through the toe box, but slips. The smaller size fits in the length, but hurts through the bridge of my toes straight out of the box.
> I'm so confused which size to keep.


 not even an issue for me! keep the larger size and stuff with pads. i went up with milwaukes and am so happy. you can always stuff a boot, but it is torture if too short.
i never found stretching really helpful and have learned to adjust larger boots with pads.


----------



## chaussurewhore

livethelake said:


> Im wearing my lazio's for the first time today. Waiting for my winter tires to be mounted on my car and just loving these boots!
> 
> Very comfy and a perfect fit for me
> 
> (im a us 9 or 9.5 and im wearing a 40)


fabulous looking boots imo. check out my milwauke pix on this thread. more on my blog.


----------



## JDN

Debut for my berrys...not very comfy but a lot of ppl liked them...


----------



## boxermomof2

juneping said:


> You can try putting the insoles in your bigger shoes and see if they help before rerunning them. Small shoes are just not comfortable ...





chaussurewhore said:


> not even an issue for me! keep the larger size and stuff with pads. i went up with milwaukes and am so happy. you can always stuff a boot, but it is torture if too short.
> i never found stretching really helpful and have learned to adjust larger boots with pads.




Thanks for your input, I appreciate the advice.  I decided to keep the larger size. They are glitter boots, so I can't risk having them stretched out. I have too many shoes that torture my toes already.


----------



## nat_attak

JDN said:


> Debut for my berrys...not very comfy but a lot of ppl liked them...



Love it! You look great in them!


----------



## JDN

nat_attak said:
			
		

> Love it! You look great in them!



Thanks


----------



## Lana!

JDN said:


> Debut for my berrys...not very comfy but a lot of ppl liked them...


 
Oh they look amazing! And they are 36 right?  OMG... can't wait to get my hands on mine. I pick them up tomorrow


----------



## JDN

Lana! said:
			
		

> Oh they look amazing! And they are 36 right?  OMG... can't wait to get my hands on mine. I pick them up tomorrow



Yup...they are 36  can't wait to see your mod pics and hear what you think of them


----------



## Lana!

Yes, I will post a picture as soon as I get my hands on them, hehe... 

May I pin your picutre to my Pinterest, JDN?


----------



## ByeKitty

JDN said:


> Debut for my berrys...not very comfy but a lot of ppl liked them...



These are awesome.. They remind me of Emmanuelle Alt for some reason


----------



## mb542528

Hi Ladies!

I was wondering if anyone could help me out...I just purchased a pair of betty sneakers in white ...I am worried they will get ruined if I spill anything on them...I am torn on whether or not to buy a suede/leather protector or waterproofing spray. Can anyone recommend a good one? Thanks!!


----------



## tmorebags

XXXXX

On to business...my question is that now I am considering the Berry boot but have not been able to try one on so what size am I??? Do they run the same sizing as the Blackson since they are such a similar style? 38 or 39? PLEASE HELP!

Thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

tmorebags said:
			
		

> XXXXX
> 
> On to business...my question is that now I am considering the Berry boot but have not been able to try one on so what size am I??? Do they run the same sizing as the Blackson since they are such a similar style? 38 or 39? PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Thanks!!



they are running pretty true to size.


----------



## Lana!

tmorebags said:
			
		

> XXXXX
> 
> On to business...my question is that now I am considering the Berry boot but have not been able to try one on so what size am I??? Do they run the same sizing as the Blackson since they are such a similar style? 38 or 39? PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Thanks!!



I would say it depends. I am a 36.5 or 37 in general and I sized down to a 36. I tried both sizes again and in a 37 my heel slips -  and I have normal feet. Not narrow or wide. If you have relatively wide feet the shoes should have enough grip on your foot in your normal size. If not you should size down. As the boots are pointy you have room for your toes even in a size smaller. Its about the shape of your foot. The shaft of the boot is very wide and loose so the only thing what holds the shoe on your foot is the shoebed and its walls... If this makes any sense 

Here is a pic of mine in action. 











			
				JDN said:
			
		

> Yup...they are 36  can't wait to see your mod pics and hear what you think of them


----------



## Poppys Style

NAP have a pair of 39 moss green Dickers available!  Would order them if I didn't have the camel and black arriving!


----------



## boxermomof2

Carolines Mode
http://carolinesmode.com/?p=2


----------



## Poppys Style

boxermomof2 said:


> Carolines Mode
> http://carolinesmode.com/?p=2



Stunning!!  Love the coat too!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I don't know if this was posted, but filucav.dk has the Kate, the Berry and the Memphis boots *on sale* already for about 540&#8364;! Some sizes are still left so hurry!


----------



## lara0112

question for all of you super knowledgeable ladies:

why does Barneys refer to the Dicker boots as by Etoile IM, and others only IM. I have also seen insoles that have the Etoile star and IM imprinted, and others only have IM. Is there a difference between the two styles?

Thanks in advance,

this thread has been super inspiring with all these gorgeous boots


----------



## starwoman

Hi there ladies, I feel like I've jumped on the bandwagon a little late with the Dickers but I think its great that even after a few years of them being out people still want to buy them! I live in New Zealand so will have to purchase online but I'm wondering if anyone could give me any information about sizing? I have a foot length of 25cm, and usually wear a 39-39.5 so I'm torn between the 39 or 40. Any help would be appreciated thanks ladies!


----------



## alyra

starwoman said:
			
		

> Hi there ladies, I feel like I've jumped on the bandwagon a little late with the Dickers but I think its great that even after a few years of them being out people still want to buy them! I live in New Zealand so will have to purchase online but I'm wondering if anyone could give me any information about sizing? I have a foot length of 25cm, and usually wear a 39-39.5 so I'm torn between the 39 or 40. Any help would be appreciated thanks ladies!



I don't know if this is helpful, but I'm a US size 7-7.5 (37 EU), got this season's suede Dickers in a 38 and they fit great.


----------



## starwoman

Thanks alyra, I have heard that if you are between sizes it is best to size up but I have had a terrible history of buying shoes online so want to make sure I get it right! And are the shoes comfortable, and do they wear well? Any information would be appreciated, I live in New Zealand so haven't seen anyone else wearing them or heard much about them over here


----------



## Poppys Style

Has anyone bought from La Garconne before?  Are they reputable?  Good Customer Service? Thanks!


----------



## Poppys Style

starwoman said:


> Thanks alyra, I have heard that if you are between sizes it is best to size up but I have had a terrible history of buying shoes online so want to make sure I get it right! And are the shoes comfortable, and do they wear well? Any information would be appreciated, I live in New Zealand so haven't seen anyone else wearing them or heard much about them over here




I'm a US 8/8.5 and the 39s fit perfectly


----------



## alyra

starwoman said:
			
		

> Thanks alyra, I have heard that if you are between sizes it is best to size up but I have had a terrible history of buying shoes online so want to make sure I get it right! And are the shoes comfortable, and do they wear well? Any information would be appreciated, I live in New Zealand so haven't seen anyone else wearing them or heard much about them over here



They are very comfy. I have the black and no issues on this pair. My first pair I had had a month and the "wood" heel started to peel, but NAP replaced them for me, no questions asked. I highly recommend purchasing from them, if you can.


----------



## starwoman

That's great they provide good service. They would have been the first place I bought from but they are all sold out in the Dickers, so I'm looking at either La Garconne or Matches (both with horrific customs charges to NZ ) Still torn between sizing as well, as a customer service lady told me the insole measurement for the size 40 is 26.6cm which seems awfully big as my foot is only 25cm long. What should I do?


----------



## drati

starwoman said:


> Hi there ladies, I feel like I've jumped on the bandwagon a little late with the Dickers but I think its great that even after a few years of them being out people still want to buy them! I live in New Zealand so will have to purchase online but I'm wondering if anyone could give me any information about sizing? I have a foot length of 25cm, and usually wear a 39-39.5 so I'm torn between the 39 or 40. Any help would be appreciated thanks ladies!



There are a couple of shops in Auckland that stock the Dickers. Adorno and Fabric. Not sure about any other centres but it's probably best if you try them on before buying. In terms of pricing you're much better off buying them locally. They retail for under 700 NZ at Fabric and a little over 700 at Adorno.

I'd say you're probably a 39.


----------



## juneping

Poppys Style said:


> Has anyone bought from La Garconne before?  Are they reputable?  Good Customer Service? Thanks!



they are reputable. 
difficult exchange/return policy and no free exchange/return...i don't usually buy from them except when i couldn't find it anywhere else.


----------



## Poppys Style

alyra said:


> They are very comfy. I have the black and no issues on this pair. My first pair I had had a month and the "wood" heel started to peel, but NAP replaced them for me, no questions asked. I highly recommend purchasing from them, if you can.



I just wore my new pair once and the veneer is peeling!  Glad it wasn't just me!  Hoping NAP will refund easily...


----------



## starwoman

drati said:


> There are a couple of shops in Auckland that stock the Dickers. Adorno and Fabric. Not sure about any other centres but it's probably best if you try them on before buying. In terms of pricing you're much better off buying them locally. They retail for under 700 NZ at Fabric and a little over 700 at Adorno.
> 
> I'd say you're probably a 39.



Hi Drati 

Thank you so much for that information! I rang Fabric and they are getting a new shipment in Feb so I'm on the wait list. Do you think the next shipment of Dickers will have the same sizing (true to size)? I got someone to measure my foot properly and it is 25.5cm, so I'm thinking the size 40 as I was told the size 39 insole measurement is 25.4cm which would be too small. How did you go for sizing?
Thanks so much!


----------



## drati

starwoman said:


> Hi Drati
> 
> Thank you so much for that information! I rang Fabric and they are getting a new shipment in Feb so I'm on the wait list. Do you think the next shipment of Dickers will have the same sizing (true to size)? I got someone to measure my foot properly and it is 25.5cm, so I'm thinking the size 40 as I was told the size 39 insole measurement is 25.4cm which would be too small. How did you go for sizing?
> Thanks so much!



Will you be able to pop into Fabric to try them on? But even if it's mail order, since it's just a local courier it's easy to send back and exchange if the size isn't right. 

I have no idea what next season's fit will be like. I have a couple of pairs from different seasons and found that the fit is consistent. My foot measurement is 27.5 and the size 41 fits me perfectly. I usually wear size 42 but in the Dickers and the Dixies the 41 fits nicely.


----------



## starwoman

Fabric is in Auckland and I live in Christchurch so I won't be able to. I could exchange them but they will probably sell out fast and the store has no refunds just store credit. I think that the 39s may be too small, since 25.4cm is smaller than my foot. I have a similar pair of boots to the Dickers in a size 40 which are slightly too big, but with insoles and socks they are fine.

Apart from sizing do the boots wear well and are they comfy?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## drati

starwoman said:


> Fabric is in Auckland and I live in Christchurch so I won't be able to. I could exchange them but they will probably sell out fast and the store has no refunds just store credit. I think that the 39s may be too small, since 25.4cm is smaller than my foot. I have a similar pair of boots to the Dickers in a size 40 which are slightly too big, but with insoles and socks they are fine.
> 
> Apart from sizing do the boots wear well and are they comfy?
> Thanks for your help!



They are very comfortable, yes. There is no cushioning though so my feet do get tired if I walk around in them all day long. But fine to wear all day if it's a combination of sitting/standing/walking. The leather sole is thin so I would recommend putting an extra sole on after you've worn them a few times. This makes them a bit more water resistant too. 

The suede wears beautifully. I've worn one particular pair a lot in the last 18 months (practically daily) and they still look great. The general signs of wear just add to the charm, IMO. The veneer is coming off the heel in a couple of places (others have mentioned this) and the nape wearing off at the back of the heel on the right boot (from driving). Neither are very obvious though so I'm OK with it. 

What colour are you looking for? And I definitely agree, it's better to buy a little larger than too small.


----------



## starwoman

drati said:


> They are very comfortable, yes. There is no cushioning though so my feet do get tired if I walk around in them all day long. But fine to wear all day if it's a combination of sitting/standing/walking. The leather sole is thin so I would recommend putting an extra sole on after you've worn them a few times. This makes them a bit more water resistant too.
> 
> The suede wears beautifully. I've worn one pair for over a year now practically every day and they still look great. The only obvious wear is some of the veneer coming off the heel (others have mentioned this) and the nape wearing off at the back of the heel on the right boot (from driving). Neither are very obvious though so I'm OK with it.
> 
> What colour are you looking for? And I definitely agree, it's better to buy a little larger than too small.



Hi Drati, you are such an IM expert, I love it! I see that you live in NZ like me, where did you get your soles done? I'm torn between the black, taupe and anthracite. I'm pretty sure Fabric won't be restocking anthracite as they are hard to find, but do you prefer the taupe or black? I did want to buy black as I don't own a black pair of boots, but am wondering if they are more boring? I usually wear dark blue or black jeans so want the best match for those. 

After reading through pages and pages I am still confused about sizing between the 39 and 40. My foot is 25.5 which is closer to the size 40 at 26.6, but do you think that gap would be too much? 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## chiaraV

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I don't know if this was posted, but filucav.dk has the Kate, the Berry and the Memphis boots *on sale* already for about 540! Some sizes are still left so hurry!




do you think they ship outside Denmark?are they reliable?thank you very much


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

chiaraV said:


> do you think they ship outside Denmark?are they reliable?thank you very much



yes I think they ship worldwide. Other members have said they have had good experiences shopping there.


----------



## chiaraV

CommeUneEtoile said:


> yes I think they ship worldwide. Other members have said they have had good experiences shopping there.



Thanks!!


----------



## starwoman

Hi ladies! I know I am defo on the list for the Dickers when they come in in February, and I always thought I'd choose black, but now I'm torn between the black and the taupe. I know the taupe colour has changed this season so could anyone pretty please post pics of their ss12 taupe dickers so I can see the colour? Thanks so much everyone


----------



## Poppys Style

starwoman said:


> Hi Drati, you are such an IM expert, I love it! I see that you live in NZ like me, where did you get your soles done? I'm torn between the black, taupe and anthracite. I'm pretty sure Fabric won't be restocking anthracite as they are hard to find, but do you prefer the taupe or black? I did want to buy black as I don't own a black pair of boots, but am wondering if they are more boring? I usually wear dark blue or black jeans so want the best match for those.
> 
> After reading through pages and pages I am still confused about sizing between the 39 and 40. My foot is 25.5 which is closer to the size 40 at 26.6, but do you think that gap would be too much?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



If it helps I am a 38 in Acne and 38.5 Rag & Bone - but had to go to a 39 in the Dicker - I am a UK 5 and US 8 ...wish there was consistent worldwide sizing lol!


----------



## starwoman

Poppys Style said:


> If it helps I am a 38 in Acne and 38.5 Rag & Bone - but had to go to a 39 in the Dicker - I am a UK 5 and US 8 ...wish there was consistent worldwide sizing lol!


Thanks for that Poppys Style  I think I'm going to go for the size 40, as I'd rather put insoles and wear thick socks than be in pain! What colour do you have?


----------



## drati

Poppys Style said:


> If it helps I am a 38 in Acne and 38.5 Rag & Bone - but had to go to a 39 in the Dicker - I am a UK 5 and US 8 ...wish there was consistent worldwide sizing lol!



Interesting. I have the pistol boot also in size 41 and the Dicker fits me perfectly in size 41. Usually I wear a size 42. Maybe it's the shape of them too that makes a difference.


----------



## drati

I've just had mine resoled by the local cobbler because it was easy. He did an OK job. But if you have access to a good shoe repair place I'd go there. There are a couple of good places here in Auckland but they were too hard for me to get to.

Do you know what colours Fabric will be getting in? They should be able to tell you. I'd say look at lots of pictures in this thread and on the web and you'll get a good idea of what the different colours look like. And then consider how you'll like to wear these boots. Black is versatile but can look a little harsh on bare skin. But it's gorgeous with jeans, leggings etc and a good choice if you don't have any boots already. But all the colours are great -- it really depends on your style and what's in your wardrobe.



starwoman said:


> Hi Drati, you are such an IM expert, I love it! I see that you live in NZ like me, where did you get your soles done? I'm torn between the black, taupe and anthracite. I'm pretty sure Fabric won't be restocking anthracite as they are hard to find, but do you prefer the taupe or black? I did want to buy black as I don't own a black pair of boots, but am wondering if they are more boring? I usually wear dark blue or black jeans so want the best match for those.
> 
> After reading through pages and pages I am still confused about sizing between the 39 and 40. My foot is 25.5 which is closer to the size 40 at 26.6, but do you think that gap would be too much?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


----------



## starwoman

Hi ladies, I am considering buying a pair of Dickers soon and then getting my ones from NZ but on La Garconne the sizing is in French sizes. Does this mean if I was going to purchase a EUR40, I would get a FR41? Very confusing!


----------



## elletea

I am so happy! I have been lusting over the Dickers for ages now, but really wanted either the black (for winter to wear with leggings) or new season taupe-grey.

I was just browsing Matches and came across the taupe-grey pair and quickly ordered them without a moment's hesitation!

I am normally a 38.5, and I ordered the 39. The sizing advice is so inconsistent everywhere. NAP says to order half a size down for people who wear half sizes, while Matches says to go half a size up.

I went with Matches' advice, as I figure it will be a lot easier and more comfortable to add an insole, than to have to stretch the boots if they are too small.

I can't wait to receive them. They are such a great price on Matches! Only AU $440, and I found a free shipping code, so saved myself $45 on shipping.

If only they had the black in stock too, I probably would have bought the black also. La Garconne has the black in 39, but they are more expensive.


----------



## chiaraV

Yesterday I was this close to buy the black/red berry boots,which have slowly becaome my new IM obsession,but then I saw the grey one...what do you think girls?have you seen them in real life?


----------



## artax

chiaraV said:


> Yesterday I was this close to buy the black/red berry boots,which have slowly becaome my new IM obsession,but then I saw the grey one...what do you think girls?have you seen them in real life?


Both are beautiful! Did u try them? Are they comfy? Where did u find them, it's difficult to get them in Europe!


----------



## artax

elletea said:


> I am so happy! I have been lusting over the Dickers for ages now, but really wanted either the black (for winter to wear with leggings) or new season taupe-grey.
> 
> I was just browsing Matches and came across the taupe-grey pair and quickly ordered them without a moment's hesitation!
> 
> I am normally a 38.5, and I ordered the 39. The sizing advice is so inconsistent everywhere. NAP says to order half a size down for people who wear half sizes, while Matches says to go half a size up.
> 
> I went with Matches' advice, as I figure it will be a lot easier and more comfortable to add an insole, than to have to stretch the boots if they are too small.
> 
> I can't wait to receive them. They are such a great price on Matches! Only AU $440, and I found a free shipping code, so saved myself $45 on shipping.
> 
> If only they had the black in stock too, I probably would have bought the black also. La Garconne has the black in 39, but they are more expensive.



Congrats!  Hope u send some modeling pics! I would like to know how the grey look in the neutral light!
I have the black ones and love them!


----------



## chiaraV

artax said:


> Both are beautiful! Did u try them? Are they comfy? Where did u find them, it's difficult to get them in Europe!



No I didn't!trying to guess the size comparing with the other marant shoes I have!I have been looking all day around the web,ebay and all the other sites that usually carries them(la garconne,matches,youheshe,jonathan and olivia)..writing mails..they are hard to find!even on ebay..do you have them?


----------



## boxermomof2

chiaraV said:


> Yesterday I was this close to buy the black/red berry boots,which have slowly becaome my new IM obsession,but then I saw the grey one...what do you think girls?have you seen them in real life?



This is the same boot...correct?
I own berry red/black and love them! Worth every penny IMO

Here is Halle Berry wearing them.


----------



## chiaraV

YEYYYY just bought mine on jonathanandolivia.com,I think I found a good deal!600 euro shipping included..they should have size 39 and 36 left...great deal also on finluca V (they charge 590) but they only accept bank transfer..in case some of you is still looking..


----------



## Poppys Style

starwoman said:


> Thanks for that Poppys Style  I think I'm going to go for the size 40, as I'd rather put insoles and wear thick socks than be in pain! What colour do you have?



I plunged and bought both the camel and black this season  LaGarconne.com has a preview of the colors next season and they are charging $600 - there is grey and anthracite (looks black) from what I can see...


----------



## Poppys Style

drati said:


> Interesting. I have the pistol boot also in size 41 and the Dicker fits me perfectly in size 41. Usually I wear a size 42. Maybe it's the shape of them too that makes a difference.



The pistol was narrow to start with but the leather is so soft it has stretched quite a bit - I could barely get my foot in the 38 Dicker...- I have really high arches though


----------



## boxermomof2

Poppys Style said:


> I plunged and bought both the camel and black this season  LaGarconne.com has a preview of the colors next season and they are charging $600 - there is grey and anthracite (looks black) from what I can see...



I was tempted to pre-order the grey. My dicker boots are the most comfortable shoes I own. I love them! I've purchased cheaper- similar style boots, but they do not compare in the comfort dept.


----------



## arguspeace

I hope they are worth it!  I ordered black leather that should be here in a few days


----------



## vancitygirl

Hi girls, 
I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)

Matches estimated rates were:

EUR = $395 CAN$
POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
US = $540 CAN

I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??

Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)


----------



## regeens

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)
> 
> Matches estimated rates were:
> 
> EUR = $395 CAN$
> POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
> US = $540 CAN
> 
> I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??
> 
> Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)



Yes, the charges are normal. Matches sells on a DDU (duty delivery unpaid) basis so you have to pay taxes and any applicable customs duties when the package enters Canada. 

VAT is value added tax. The Matches price is generally VAT free. No you can't apply to get it back.

Selecting the currency exchange is irrelevant. The differences are pretty small & are dependent on how strong CAN $ is. You'll still get charged conversion & international transaction fees by your CC.


----------



## Techstep

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)
> 
> Matches estimated rates were:
> 
> EUR = $395 CAN$
> POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
> US = $540 CAN
> 
> I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??
> 
> Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)




Yes, unfortunately for living in Canada, ordering from Mytheresa, matches, etc we pay up the nose in duties charges. NAP, Outnet, and Shopbop pre-charges you duty so you know up front how much you pay and its quicker shipping. Still lots in Duties. But I do enjoy Farfetch & Luisaviaroma because they "include" duty in their pricing. Yoox I have ordered before and never got charged duty and with Bluefly, they give you the option of paying Duty COD and I've lucked in purchases where I only paid GST and not duty. Depends on what side of the bed the customs officer woke up on, I guess.

If you live in Vancouver, my friend that lives there has a US mailbox/mailing address and she drives cross border ~Surrey to check her "mail" once a week.


----------



## OrangeFizz

Ladies, a little help here, anyone know where I can get a pair of the Black/Blue Berry Boots in the States? TIA!!


----------



## am2022

After all the hype on marant boots and everybody ordering their pair, can we do a second wind kind of review on
Pros , cons sizing comfort design etc?
I know lazios are classics !
But how about the Memphis , Berry owners?
How is the quality and design? Were they easy to match
And no regrets in buying them considering the price point?
Reason is I have both a pair of berry and Memphis on hold for me and trying to decide !!!
Thanks ladies !!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> After all the hype on marant boots and everybody ordering their pair, can we do a second wind kind of review on
> Pros , cons sizing comfort design etc?
> I know lazios are classics !
> But how about the Memphis , Berry owners?
> How is the quality and design? Were they easy to match
> And no regrets in buying them considering the price point?
> Reason is I have both a pair of berry and Memphis on hold for me and trying to decide !!!
> Thanks ladies !!




Hi A!
I'd choose the Berry over the Memphis.
If you like the Memphis bling I think it looks better on the Milwaukee style ( IMHO  ) & the chain ankle strap on the Milwaukee is fab... so to answer the question you weren't asking, I would say Berry or Milwaukee rather than Memphis


----------



## am2022

Thanks  S!!
Always ready to help!!! Now the next choice is blacksons vs berry !!!
Our decision making process takes so much time and then tracking down the boot in your size and colorway is the next tedious step!!!
I'm just thankful we can rest for marant spring 13
Shoe collection !!! Or are we really going to slow down??? 



Straight-Laced said:


> Hi A!
> I'd choose the Berry over the Memphis.
> If you like the Memphis bling I think it looks better on the Milwaukee style ( IMHO  ) & the chain ankle strap on the Milwaukee is fab... so to answer the question you weren't asking, I would say Berry or Milwaukee rather than Memphis


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Thanks  S!!
> Always ready to help!!! Now the next choice is blacksons vs berry !!!
> Our decision making process takes so much time and then tracking down the boot in your size and colorway is the next tedious step!!!
> I'm just thankful we can rest for marant spring 13
> Shoe collection !!! Or *are we really going to slow down*???




Slow down???  I have ambitions to cull!!!  
Especially my IM collection, which got a little out of hand this season  :shame:

I truly think I'll be fine for S/S 13 Marant.  Boots are my longtime weakness - sandals I can resist   

Good luck with Berry V Blackson!!!


----------



## larastyle

amacasa said:


> After all the hype on marant boots and everybody ordering their pair, can we do a second wind kind of review on
> Pros , cons sizing comfort design etc?
> I know lazios are classics !
> But how about the Memphis , Berry owners?
> How is the quality and design? Were they easy to match
> And no regrets in buying them considering the price point?
> Reason is I have both a pair of berry and Memphis on hold for me and trying to decide !!!
> Thanks ladies !!



I would also say Berry.  I am pretty trendy so I don't care if they are classic or not  I like the heels, they make it much easier to walk in....  as for them going with everything, I bought the gray ones so it is not as strong as black and it is not like burgandy red that is harder to match.  LOVE mine  well, that was my two cents...


----------



## rdgldy

amacasa said:


> Thanks  S!!
> Always ready to help!!! Now the next choice is blacksons vs berry !!!
> Our decision making process takes so much time and then tracking down the boot in your size and colorway is the next tedious step!!!
> I'm just thankful we can rest for marant spring 13
> Shoe collection !!! Or are we really going to slow down???



Another vote for the Berrys.  I find them very comfortable and wearable.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Thanks  S!!
> Always ready to help!!! Now the next choice is blacksons vs berry !!!
> Our decision making process takes so much time and then tracking down the boot in your size and colorway is the next tedious step!!!
> I'm just thankful we can rest for marant spring 13
> Shoe collection !!! Or are we really going to slow down???



i have blackson so i vote for blackson. just b/c the reviews i've been reading. blackson so far are the the most comfy IM boots i have.


----------



## gymangel812

Has anyone seen the Robinson on sale(37)?


----------



## am2022

Thanks ladies for the help!
It's really the anthracite color that's captured my heart and I like both the berry and blackson!
I do have 2 cone heeled marant and Franklin heel is
Like
The blackson !!!
Oh I wish somebody here could chime on the fit, style, longevity of the blackson vs berry!
Anybody here with both pairs? 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Straight-Laced

The elusive Black/Blue Blacksons finally came home to me!!!  

Here they are with Berrys in Gris (also !!) for comparison


----------



## am2022

Love both styles and both colorways!!!
Pls comment on the comfort , stability and
How it matches with different outfits!
Right now I have both blacksons
And Berrys on hold
But the same anthracite color!
I've decided to snag the blacksons !!!!
Wishing there was a black/ blue Berrys for me!!!




Straight-Laced said:


> The elusive Black/Blue Blacksons finally came home to me!!!
> 
> Here they are with Berrys in Gris (also !!) for comparison


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Love both styles and both colorways!!!
> Pls comment on the comfort , stability and
> How it matches with different outfits!
> Right now I have both blacksons
> And Berrys on hold
> But the same anthracite color!
> I've decided to snag the blacksons !!!!
> Wishing there was a black/ blue Berrys for me!!!




*A* I'm sure you'll be happy with Blacksons in the Gris colour  
The Gris is gorgeous IRL and quite versatile... softer and more subtle than the Black/Blue and looks great against bare legs.

Also I find the Blacksons quite a bit more comfortable and a little more stable than my Berrys so I think you made the right choice between the two boots in Gris.


----------



## ilsecita

Does anyone know if there are any Berrys left on sale in the US? I hate how they just disappeared from NAP...


----------



## starwoman

Hi ladies, does anyone know what the difference is between euro and french sizing? I am a size EU40 in the Dickers but does that mean I am a FR40 as well?

Any help would be great!


----------



## am2022

Ilsecita I think you should try calling some independent boutiques around as all
The marant boots are now on sale!!!
Good luck !


----------



## gymangel812

amacasa said:


> Ilsecita I think you should try calling some independent boutiques around as all
> The marant boots are now on sale!!!
> Good luck !



where have you seen them on sale? i tried emailing every boutique on the IM site and none of them had some on sale.


----------



## am2022

Memphis boots at Odessa boutique Portland Oregon
And lazio / Berrys at laree boutique Bellevue Washington 
Diani boutique usually goes on sale late !
Good luck!


gymangel812 said:


> where have you seen them on sale? i tried emailing every boutique on the IM site and none of them had some on sale.


----------



## gymangel812

gorgeous! where did you find the blacksons?!?



Straight-Laced said:


> The elusive Black/Blue Blacksons finally came home to me!!!
> 
> Here they are with Berrys in Gris (also !!) for comparison


----------



## chiaraV

the blackson are on sale on matches..I wonder if I did the right choice picking the berrys over those..plus mine are stucked at italian custom :S


----------



## saira1214

The berrys are on sale!? I've been waiting for Barneys. Hmm..


----------



## Straight-Laced

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous! where did you find the blacksons?!?




Thanks!  I bought them from Selfridges.


----------



## ilsecita

amacasa said:


> Memphis boots at Odessa boutique Portland Oregon
> And lazio / Berrys at laree boutique Bellevue Washington
> Diani boutique usually goes on sale late !
> Good luck!




Laree only has the Berrys left in size 41.
Odessa only has them left in 39.
Diani is sold out.


----------



## ilsecita

So I wasn't able to track down the Berrys in my size but I did find the Mephis. However, I'm not sure I like them anywhere near as much as I like the Berrys. Any input? What do you ladies think?


----------



## Straight-Laced

ilsecita said:


> So I wasn't able to track down the Berrys in my size but I did find the Mephis. However, I'm not sure I like them anywhere near as much as I like the Berrys. Any input? What do you ladies think?









paperblog



LOVE this pic of the Memphis... 

I prefer the Berrys to the Memphis too but if I didn't already have both Berrys and Milwaukees I would definitely buy the Memphis on sale


----------



## Calisto2

Hello Ladies,
Has anyone ordered from Filuca V before?  They are the only place I've been able to find the Berrys on sale and in my size but they will only do a bank transfer!  I could really use your help!
Thanks so much!
Marissa


----------



## jellybebe

ilsecita said:
			
		

> So I wasn't able to track down the Berrys in my size but I did find the Mephis. However, I'm not sure I like them anywhere near as much as I like the Berrys. Any input? What do you ladies think?



Personally I love the Memphis! Where did you find them on sale?


----------



## am2022

Hi jelly dear !
Try Odessa boutique in Portland!
They had 3 pairs on sale last week !
Go get them girl!


jellybebe said:


> Personally I love the Memphis! Where did you find them on sale?


----------



## mikeyta

boxermomof2 said:


> I was tempted to pre-order the grey. My dicker boots are the most comfortable shoes I own. I love them! I've purchased cheaper- similar style boots, but they do not compare in the comfort dept.


Please give me opinion about the dicker, my shoes size 35 but I found a black pair suede 36 at the local store. I still wander about to keep it or let it go, because it is big.


----------



## Jaded81

FYI the sizing for 2013 SS dicker boots are the same as 2012 FW

And the light grey is sttaahhhhhhhning!


----------



## Jaded81

Ridiculous how much the price has gone up though...


----------



## Julide

Jaded81 said:


> FYI the sizing for 2013 SS dicker boots are the same as 2012 FW
> 
> And the light grey is sttaahhhhhhhning!



Do you have a pic of the light grey?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Julide said:


> Do you have a pic of the light grey?


Yes!!!! Let us see!


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry haven't had a chance to take pics but I would say that it it is a light grey but looks taupe in some lighting.


----------



## chiaraV

got mine a week ago finally,had to pay so much for custom duties though!I really like them,not the most comfortable shoes I own but love them..look better from a front view than a side one,they are really "big"


----------



## rdgldy

chiaraV said:
			
		

> got mine a week ago finally,had to pay so much for custom duties though!I really like them,not the most comfortable shoes I own but love them..look better from a front view than a side one,they are really "big"



they look stunning!


----------



## am2022

These are adorable!!!
Congrats!
M





chiaraV said:


> got mine a week ago finally,had to pay so much for custom duties though!I really like them,not the most comfortable shoes I own but love them..look better from a front view than a side one,they are really "big"


----------



## Straight-Laced

chiaraV said:


> got mine a week ago finally,had to pay so much for custom duties though!I really like them,not the most comfortable shoes I own but love them..look better from a front view than a side one,they are really "big"




They look great on you!!!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hi IM ladies!


So happy to show you my first pair of IM boots!
I already have the black Betties and Anthra Bekkets and as of Monday, I'm also the proud owner of the black Jenny's!
I love that they look dark grey in some lights, they match almost my whole wardrobe. 
And best of all: I had them at -30% at Smets Brussels!! They have a few sizes left, and also some black Betties. 
Wore them out today, they're really comfy! Can't wait for the leather to slouch. 

Happy holidays!


----------



## Fairy-bag

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi IM ladies!
> 
> 
> So happy to show you my first pair of IM boots!
> I already have the black Betties and Anthra Bekkets and as of Monday, I'm also the proud owner of the black Jenny's!
> I love that they look dark grey in some lights, they match almost my whole wardrobe.
> And best of all: I had them at -30% at Smets Brussels!! They have a few sizes left, and also some black Betties.
> Wore them out today, they're really comfy! Can't wait for the leather to slouch.
> 
> Happy holidays!



Congrats, those are lovely! I've been debating on the perfect winter boots to buy and finally got the Rag & Bone Newbury in black suede. I prefer it over the Dicker, at least for Winter. But the Basley is on my wishlist.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dreaming of SS13 . . .


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Dreaming of SS13 . . .



these are fun!


----------



## rajika

Hey there,
I've been hunting for photos of people wearing IM's janette boots online, but can't find even one! I'd like to see how they look on before I buy them online. Could anyone help me out?
Thanks!


----------



## am2022

SL !!! You are a troublemaker !!! Knew about the black .... Didn't know there was a cognac and white !!! 


Straight-Laced said:


> Dreaming of SS13 . . .


----------



## li_li

I just bought my first IM boots ever!! I got the Dicker Boots in Black leather from Tokotakelo in Seattle for 30% off, almost all their shoes are 30% off .. the leather is a bit stiff, I'm hoping with time and wear it'll soften up. 

I'll post pics later! I'm still pining away for the dicker boots in Gris Suede although someone told me that the taupe looks like the Gris suede. I haven't been able to find the Gris suede anywhere 

The Jenny boots look beautiful!! Omg, I want them!


----------



## ilsecita

li_li said:


> I just bought my first IM boots ever!! I got the Dicker Boots in Black leather from Tokotakelo in Seattle for 30% off, almost all their shoes are 30% off .. the leather is a bit stiff, I'm hoping with time and wear it'll soften up.
> 
> I'll post pics later! I'm still pining away for the dicker boots in Gris Suede although someone told me that the taupe looks like the Gris suede. I haven't been able to find the Gris suede anywhere
> 
> The Jenny boots look beautiful!! Omg, I want them!



Nice! Which colors did they have? How much were they? I may need to go visit the store


----------



## arguspeace

I got grey suede dickers from LA Garconne with no problem.  They do look taupe but can pass for grey.  I love them, the color lengthens my legs.  They are the ones Kate Bosworth wore at Coachella last year


----------



## li_li

arguspeace said:


> I got grey suede dickers from LA Garconne with no problem.  They do look taupe but can pass for grey.  I love them, the color lengthens my legs.  They are the ones Kate Bosworth wore at Coachella last year



Were they on sale by any chance?


----------



## li_li

ilsecita said:


> Nice! Which colors did they have? How much were they? I may need to go visit the store



They had black suede, black leather, bronze leather and cognac leather. 

I ended up getting them for 480. 

The place is soo beautiful and such great customer service!


----------



## arguspeace

li_li said:


> Were they on sale by any chance?



No...I justified them by telling myself there's no sales tax...La Garconne was the only place I found that color so I grabbed them


----------



## li_li

arguspeace said:


> No...I justified them by telling myself there's no sales tax...La Garconne was the only place I found that color so I grabbed them



haha.. that's okay! I'm sure they are beautiful! I'm tempted to buy them on NAP International as I see they have my size. What size did you get and how did you find the fit? 

I tried on the black suede and it was so soft..


----------



## arguspeace

li_li said:


> haha.. that's okay! I'm sure they are beautiful! I'm tempted to buy them on NAP International as I see they have my size. What size did you get and how did you find the fit?
> 
> I tried on the black suede and it was so soft..



I normally wear 5.5 but got 6 to give my socks room.  The fit is perfect, I will say they are on the narrow side though.  I have narrow feet and wear thin socks so very comfortable 

They do feel (and look) soft...I sprayed them with suede/leather protectant before first wear.  These boots cost more than most of my other shoes so I'm taking extra good care of them!


----------



## green.bee

arguspeace said:


> No...I justified them by telling myself there's no sales tax...La Garconne was the only place I found that color so I grabbed them





li_li said:


> haha.. that's okay! I'm sure they are beautiful! I'm tempted to buy them on NAP International as I see they have my size. What size did you get and how did you find the fit?
> 
> I tried on the black suede and it was so soft..



Do you ladies think that LaGarconne's gray and NAP's taupe it is the same color? How about sizing?  For half sizes LaGarconne recommends to size up while NAP recommends to size down. Quite confusing I had the opportunity to try on Jenny boots in  39 (my regular size) and hey fitted perfectly.


----------



## chloegal

I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with sizing. I want a pair of Bettys. I have black Bobbys in size 37. I see that the white Bettys are listed on Selfridges site- but their sizes are weird. They list size 3, 5, and 6. I want to make sure that size 5 is a 37 before ordering. Has anyone ordered from Selfridges?


----------



## chloegal

Oops, I meant to post in the sneakers thread. Sorry.


----------



## jettsett

hi ladies!  anyone know how the sizing runs on the sailor fringe boots?  i think they are from last season.  they are khaki color with a sort of snake/animal print and black fringe.  i wear the dickers in 39 (newer sizing).  should i get the sailors in 39 or 40?  thanks in advance!


----------



## arguspeace

green.bee said:


> Do you ladies think that LaGarconne's gray and NAP's taupe it is the same color? How about sizing?  For half sizes LaGarconne recommends to size up while NAP recommends to size down. Quite confusing I had the opportunity to try on Jenny boots in  39 (my regular size) and hey fitted perfectly.



The taupe ones on NAP are the ones I got from La Garconne.  I would go up in case you wear socks and there's nothing more uncomfortable than shoes that are too small!


----------



## green.bee

arguspeace said:


> The taupe ones on NAP are the ones I got from La Garconne.  I would go up in case you wear socks and there's nothing more uncomfortable than shoes that are too small!



Thank you for clarification!


----------



## elletea

Here is my taupe pair from Matches! 

I am a 38.5 but ordered them in a 39 and they are perfect. Love them to death.


----------



## Straight-Laced

elletea said:


> Here is my taupe pair from Matches!
> 
> I am a 38.5 but ordered them in a 39 and they are perfect. Love them to death.




Gorgeous colour!!!

Would you say that there's a green tinge to this particular shade of taupe?
My well worn taupe pair from a couple of seasons ago can look a little green sometimes and I'm considering replacing them with this season's taupe or the pale grey colour


----------



## green.bee

elletea said:


> Here is my taupe pair from Matches!
> 
> I am a 38.5 but ordered them in a 39 and they are perfect. Love them to death.



beautiful taupe color. It looks totally different that the gray one on LaGarconne.
I hope that US NAP will stock the taupe soon.


----------



## li_li

elletea said:


> Here is my taupe pair from Matches!
> 
> I am a 38.5 but ordered them in a 39 and they are perfect. Love them to death.


Absolutely beautiful! I'm green with envy  

I'm on a buying ban for 4 months. Hehe maybe its a good thing because it's pouring like mad where I live.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL !!! You are a troublemaker !!! Knew about the black .... Didn't know there was a cognac and white !!!




I like them all!!  :shame:
I think I'm going to pull one colour out of a hat or throw or dart or something and whichever colour is randomly selected by this method is the one colour I'll buy


----------



## elletea

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Gorgeous colour!!!
> 
> Would you say that there's a green tinge to this particular shade of taupe?
> My well worn taupe pair from a couple of seasons ago can look a little green sometimes and I'm considering replacing them with this season's taupe or the pale grey colour



I don't think they have a green tinge or undertone. They are a true taupe/beige to me. 

Here's a pic of me wearing them so you might be able to judge the color better?


----------



## elletea

Also this one. 

As you can see, there's more of a yellow undertone than green (to me, anyway!).


----------



## Straight-Laced

elletea said:


> I don't think they have a green tinge or undertone. They are a true taupe/beige to me.
> 
> Here's a pic of me wearing them so you might be able to judge the color better?




Thank you!  I agree, they look like a true beige-y taupe - perfect! 

And lovely modelling pics - the Dickers look fab styled with both summer and winter outfits


----------



## jellylicious

elletea said:
			
		

> I don't think they have a green tinge or undertone. They are a true taupe/beige to me.
> 
> Here's a pic of me wearing them so you might be able to judge the color better?



Love your pairings! You are brave to wear them out in the snow. I get so paranoid with mine.


----------



## elletea

I was on vacation and didn't have any other option but to wear them in the snow! They were fine though, no discolouration or damage


----------



## petot

green.bee said:


> Do you ladies think that LaGarconne's gray and NAP's taupe it is the same color? How about sizing?  For half sizes LaGarconne recommends to size up while NAP recommends to size down. Quite confusing I had the opportunity to try on Jenny boots in  39 (my regular size) and hey fitted perfectly.


B, if you're a half size, I dont think you want to size down. I'm a a true 7 and 37 fits me well. So I'd say size up esp if you want to wear socks,
I think the gris from the past season (fall/winter) has green undetones, which I didnt like.
The taupe looks like a true beige... which I want as well 
Hopefully NaP will restock them. Will you getting them?
What do you think of Jenny's ??


----------



## green.bee

petot said:


> B, if you're a half size, I dont think you want to size down. I'm a a true 7 and 37 fits me well. So I'd say size up esp if you want to wear socks,
> I think the gris from the past season (fall/winter) has green undetones, which I didnt like.
> The taupe looks like a true beige... which I want as well
> Hopefully NaP will restock them. Will you getting them?
> What do you think of Jenny's ??



Hi *P*. Yes, I think I will get them. Forward just got them in gray.
As far as Jenny's I ordered them last winter and wasn't impressed by the light color and awkward shaft length . They looked great on pictures. 
Forward has them in camel suede and in natural leather I kind of like them:


----------



## sep

green.bee said:


> Hi *P*. Yes, I think I will get them. Forward just got them in gray.
> As far as Jenny's I ordered them last winter and wasn't impressed by the light color and awkward shaft length . They looked great on pictures.
> Forward has them in camel suede and in natural leather I kind of like them:



I'm thinking about getting these too...  I've wanted a pair of Jenny boots for a while but have never seen them irl...  Does anyone have these is this color?  Are they comfortable?


----------



## green.bee

sep said:


> I'm thinking about getting these too...  I've wanted a pair of Jenny boots for a while but have never seen them irl...  Does anyone have these is this color?  Are they comfortable?



they look so cool, don't they?
Ladies who own Jenny could you chime in and tell how they break in? did the shaft soften and become more slouchy?


----------



## jellybebe

green.bee said:
			
		

> they look so cool, don't they?
> Ladies who own Jenny could you chime in and tell how they break in? did the shaft soften and become more slouchy?



I have the Jenny's and although I haven't worn them nearly as much as the Dickers, I would have to say that I'm disappointed because they are stiffer and less comfortable than the Dickers. They don't stretch much and the shaft has not become as scrunched as I would like either. But I will start wearing them again once the snow melts and hopefully they break in a bit more. I like to wear them when I don't want to wear heeled booties. I have them in taupe from last year.


----------



## green.bee

jellybebe said:


> I have the Jenny's and although I haven't worn them nearly as much as the Dickers, I would have to say that I'm disappointed because they are stiffer and less comfortable than the Dickers. They don't stretch much and the shaft has not become as scrunched as I would like either. But I will start wearing them again once the snow melts and hopefully they break in a bit more. I like to wear them when I don't want to wear heeled booties. I have them in taupe from last year.



thank you Jellybebe. It is interesting to hear that boots with a medium heel are more comfortable than flat ones. Would you agree that Jennys could be less comfortable because their toe box is more narrow than Dickers'?  
I love the 'duck beak' toe box of Dickers


----------



## CMAT

Just curious if any of you have pictures of broken-in leather dickers. I wear my suede pairs almost every day and I've been thinking about a leather pair, but I'm not in love with how they look brand new. I'm thinking they'd look better with age? Any modeling pics of your worn leather dickers would be appreciated


----------



## green.bee

CMAT said:


> Just curious if any of you have pictures of broken-in leather dickers. I wear my suede pairs almost every day and I've been thinking about a leather pair, but I'm not in love with how they look brand new. I'm thinking they'd look better with age? Any modeling pics of your worn leather dickers would be appreciated



I found this picture some time ago on the web but unfortunately I didn't save the source:


----------



## li_li

CMAT said:


> Just curious if any of you have pictures of broken-in leather dickers. I wear my suede pairs almost every day and I've been thinking about a leather pair, but I'm not in love with how they look brand new. I'm thinking they'd look better with age? Any modeling pics of your worn leather dickers would be appreciated



I just bought the leather ones and to be honest, they're pretty stiff, probably more than I'd like them to be. I'm hoping that over time with wear they will become softer.

I'm going to keep wearing them every day for the next few weeks and let you know how it goes (if you haven't gotten them by then).


----------



## jellybebe

green.bee said:
			
		

> thank you Jellybebe. It is interesting to hear that boots with a medium heel are more comfortable than flat ones. Would you agree that Jennys could be less comfortable because their toe box is more narrow than Dickers'?
> I love the 'duck beak' toe box of Dickers



Absolutely! The toe box is also much stiffer and more structured. Somehow the Dickers are almost like slippers.


----------



## gymangel812

my first pair of dickers  (thanks to june for letting me know they're on sale!)


----------



## Piscesluv

YUP, I'm in the camp and need a pair.  I hate to ask this question.......do half sizes REALLY size up? I'm a 7.5 almost always but if it's a euro size then I always take 37 and not 38, even tho I try.  BUT. Should I heed LaGarconne's advice and order 1/2 size up? I'm afraid of failing.


----------



## jellybebe

I received the Basleys in camel today. They are very cute and will look good with skinnies or leggings. My only gripe is that they are made of perforated suede with no lining, which kind of makes the high price hard to justify, and they can only really be worn in warmer/moderate and dry weather. I guess I will have to wait before I can rock them!


----------



## wildfriend

CMAT said:


> Just curious if any of you have pictures of broken-in leather dickers. I wear my suede pairs almost every day and I've been thinking about a leather pair, but I'm not in love with how they look brand new. I'm thinking they'd look better with age? Any modeling pics of your worn leather dickers would be appreciated


These look pretty worn to me:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## jouissant

I suddenly can't stop thinking about the Jennys- I feel like they would be so cute in the spring/summer with cutoffs and a slouchy tee. I'm in TX so my love of boots is slightly misplaced, haha.


----------



## gymangel812

jouissant said:


> I suddenly can't stop thinking about the Jennys- I feel like they would be so cute in the spring/summer with cutoffs and a slouchy tee. I'm in TX so my love of boots is slightly misplaced, haha.



I wear my jennys all the time when the weather isn't gross. I love them


----------



## JDN

sep said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting these too...  I've wanted a pair of Jenny boots for a while but have never seen them irl...  Does anyone have these is this color?  Are they comfortable?



I have a pair...it's pretty comfy....except that the right shoe on my pair actually has this extra material on my ankle area that irritates my ankle


----------



## JDN

jouissant said:
			
		

> I suddenly can't stop thinking about the Jennys- I feel like they would be so cute in the spring/summer with cutoffs and a slouchy tee. I'm in TX so my love of boots is slightly misplaced, haha.



That's the exact reason why I got my pair....and I'm a Texan too lol


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> my first pair of dickers  (thanks to june for letting me know they're on sale!)



yay i am glad you got a pair. any mod pic??


----------



## Jaded81

My new light grey dickers


----------



## gymangel812

juneping said:


> yay i am glad you got a pair. any mod pic??



here ya go





i love isabel marant shoes, wish i had found out about them sooner. perfect for my casual lifestyle

on a side note, i wish i could figure out why my pictures are usually blurry/fuzzy. i don't use zoom either.


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love isabel marant shoes, wish i had found out about them sooner. perfect for my casual lifestyle
> 
> on a side note, i wish i could figure out why my pictures are usually blurry/fuzzy. i don't use zoom either.



they look great on you....


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> My new light grey dickers



i love this color....congrats!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> My new light grey dickers



Beautiful color. I love how light these are. Perfect for wearing them bare legged in the upcoming months. Or with white or light colors!



gymangel812 said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love isabel marant shoes, wish i had found out about them sooner. perfect for my casual lifestyle
> 
> on a side note, i wish i could figure out why my pictures are usually blurry/fuzzy. i don't use zoom either.



Congrats! These look great on you.


----------



## cornico

Jaded81 said:


> My new light grey dickers



yay congrats!! can you please post a pic of them in natural light too?


----------



## cornico

Just ordered the grey from La Garconne, but I want the taupe from 2011 SOO BADLY!!!! Anyone else know what I'm talking about???


----------



## sydgirl

Hey everyone!! I've got the bekkets & bobbys in a 39...so should I go for a 39 in the Dickers??
Thanks


----------



## gymangel812

sydgirl said:


> Hey everyone!! I've got the bekkets & bobbys in a 39...so should I go for a 39 in the Dickers??
> Thanks



yep


----------



## chloegal

sydgirl said:


> Hey everyone!! I've got the bekkets & bobbys in a 39...so should I go for a 39 in the Dickers??
> Thanks


My Bobbys fit the same as my Dickers.


----------



## sydgirl

chloegal said:


> My Bobbys fit the same as my Dickers.


My bobbys are a tiny bit bigger feel wise than my bekkets...still go for a 39???


----------



## jacksonscosmo

Absolutely - I even went to the trouble of contacting one of the two US distributors and they said they had never heard of it - hard to believe.  I bought the black from three different stores - all big brand high end retailers.  Each one - black tissues paper black...  while i love distressed?  this is fading and turning white and almost... looks like it molded and they dyed it? 
That said, LOVE the boot, the style, the fit - I own two of the suede and they are great, but for the price?  had to return the fading wierd black ones.. Makes me sad.


----------



## cornico

Help! I ordered the same size dickers as last year and for some reason they feel really tight. I forgot if this happened last year, but will they stretch out? Thanks!


----------



## NYC Glitz

cornico said:


> Help! I ordered the same size dickers as last year and for some reason they feel really tight. I forgot if this happened last year, but will they stretch out? Thanks!



When I first got my dickers I wore them woth socks and walked around the city for 4 hours. When I got home, my feet were killing me! But after that, I put them on again and I was able to walk for hours because they were stretched out and a little more broken in. 

So yes, they do break in, but they should feel a little tight, not like too tight.


----------



## cornico

NYC Glitz said:


> When I first got my dickers I wore them woth socks and walked around the city for 4 hours. When I got home, my feet were killing me! But after that, I put them on again and I was able to walk for hours because they were stretched out and a little more broken in.
> 
> So yes, they do break in, but they should feel a little tight, not like too tight.


Thanks so much NYC Glitz. I think you're right - they just need to be broken in.


----------



## indi3r4

Wrong thread.


----------



## arguspeace

li_li said:


> Were they on sale by any chance?



maybe that's a good thing?!    i have my eye on the maverick or the cardigan version...did anything catch your eye?


----------



## arguspeace

arguspeace said:


> maybe that's a good thing?!    i have my eye on the maverick or the cardigan version...did anything catch your eye?


whoops i am still trying to figure out how to quote, sorry


----------



## cpdoll

Jaded81 said:


> My new light grey dickers



Congrats! They look great on you.


----------



## corcor

Have people had issues with the fake wood on the dicker heel coming off? I've had mine for about 3 months, worn plenty, and I walk a lot in NYC...the suede still looks fantastic but the heels are starting to look a little chewed and ragged. Kind of bums me out for the price, I still love them but feel like my Pistols are better made for ankle boots of similar price.


----------



## juneping

corcor said:


> *Have people had issues with the fake wood on the dicker heel coming off? *I've had mine for about 3 months, worn plenty, and I walk a lot in NYC...the suede still looks fantastic but the heels are starting to look a little chewed and ragged. Kind of bums me out for the price, I still love them but feel like my Pistols are better made for ankle boots of similar price.



i thought i read about it in this thread. but it happened soon after she bought them. and NAP exchanged a new pair for her.


----------



## corcor

juneping said:


> i thought i read about it in this thread. but it happened soon after she bought them. and NAP exchanged a new pair for her.



I think it's probably been way too long to exchange and they're fw12 khaki which of course isn't sold now. I really wish the Dickers had real wood heels! I supposed eventually when they get super beat up I'll try and get a cobbler to work some magic.


----------



## PrincessBal

Wearing my dickers - so far no issues with the heel! Hopefully that won't ever happen to my pair


----------



## Narmin

Anyone knows where can I buy IM sneakers? I want to order them ,but can't find anywhere ,they r not in stock


----------



## alyra

juneping said:


> i thought i read about it in this thread. but it happened soon after she bought them. and NAP exchanged a new pair for her.



That was me. I had them for a month, and NAP sent me a new pair, which I've had now 6 months or so and no problem (I am also in NYC and walk a lot). I think some pairs the wood veneer comes off easier than others. When I first posted about it, there were a couple replies expressing disbelief/real wood. So I'm guessing some/most people might not realize it is an veneer (I know I didn't until it wore off) suggesting it isn't a common issue, maybe?


----------



## corcor

alyra said:


> That was me. I had them for a month, and NAP sent me a new pair, which I've had now 6 months or so and no problem (I am also in NYC and walk a lot). I think some pairs the wood veneer comes off easier than others. When I first posted about it, there were a couple replies expressing disbelief/real wood. So I'm guessing some/most people might not realize it is an veneer (I know I didn't until it wore off) suggesting it isn't a common issue, maybe?



I wonder if it has anything to do with the way I walk. I mean I scrape the inside of the heel by accident when walking up stairs, etc, and slowly the veneer is chipping off there. Attaching a photo. The outer part of the heel is mostly fine, no big blemishes. I do remember your pic, seeing the chip on the outer portion. Mine were good for a couple of months, pretty much spotless, then I started to notice the wear. I can live with it but I wonder how they'll look in a year. Can anyone who's been wearing the same pair at least 2-3 times a week for several months chime in on how they've held up? 

Of course this probably won't prevent me from buying another pair when I wear them out. Though I wish the heel was wood I find every other aspect of them perfect. I mostly alternate them with my Pistols and Loeffler Randall rain booties on bad weather days, so they are definitely workhorse shoes for me and I don't treat them too preciously.


----------



## JDN

Narmin said:


> Anyone knows where can I buy IM sneakers? I want to order them ,but can't find anywhere ,they r not in stock



I saw some at nm in dallas today...didn't pay attention to which ones tho...sorry!


----------



## mokummeisje

Can you tell me how the Jenny boot fits? Does it fit small like most of the IM shoes? I'm a 40 in Dicker and Bobby but definitly a 41 in Bekkett. Should I order the Jenny in 40 or 41?


----------



## cornico

cornico said:


> Thanks so much NYC Glitz. I think you're right - they just need to be broken in.



yup, just needed to be broken in. but i also had my cobbler stretch the toe area a little bit. it definitely worked!


----------



## cornico

p.s. everyone needs to get the grey dickers... the color is amazing!!


----------



## pellarin22

I'd like to know too! What is the sizing for the Jenny boot? I take a US size 7 , so would the size be 37 or 38? I'm confused because some European websites list the french size 38 as a US size 7.


----------



## Piscesluv

corcor said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the way I walk. I mean I scrape the inside of the heel by accident when walking up stairs, etc, and slowly the veneer is chipping off there. Attaching a photo. The outer part of the heel is mostly fine, no big blemishes. I do remember your pic, seeing the chip on the outer portion. Mine were good for a couple of months, pretty much spotless, then I started to notice the wear. I can live with it but I wonder how they'll look in a year. Can anyone who's been wearing the same pair at least 2-3 times a week for several months chime in on how they've held up?
> 
> Of course this probably won't prevent me from buying another pair when I wear them out. Though I wish the heel was wood I find every other aspect of them perfect. I mostly alternate them with my Pistols and Loeffler Randall rain booties on bad weather days, so they are definitely workhorse shoes for me and I don't treat them too preciously.



That would really bug me!  At$600 USD- it's really not acceptable. What can you do to get them fixed or replaced?


----------



## corcor

Piscesluv said:


> That would really bug me!  At$600 USD- it's really not acceptable. What can you do to get them fixed or replaced?


Not sure! I do think the price doesn't match the quality, unfortunately. But I've experienced this with other high end brands too, sigh. I suppose a cobbler could eventually redo the veneer when it's truly beaten up. You don't see the splitting when I'm wearing them but yeah, still annoying! That said I received my Bobby sneakers today and my bf who's a shoe designer was quite impressed with the quality of those.


----------



## alyra

cornico said:


> p.s. everyone needs to get the grey dickers... the color is amazing!!



Just did! What a beautiful color (seemingly). Do you have mod pics?


----------



## alyra

corcor said:


> Not sure! I do think the price doesn't match the quality, unfortunately. But I've experienced this with other high end brands too, sigh. I suppose a cobbler could eventually redo the veneer when it's truly beaten up. You don't see the splitting when I'm wearing them but yeah, still annoying! That said I received my Bobby sneakers today and my bf who's a shoe designer was quite impressed with the quality of those.



Where did you purchase? It's possible they will replace. NAP asked me no questions when I returned mine.  I think if the color was just the same underneath it wouldn't be nearly as big a deal. I just noticed my Comey's are peeling a bit but you really have to look closely to see it (yes, I have an ankle boot problem  ).


----------



## corcor

alyra said:


> Where did you purchase? It's possible they will replace. NAP asked me no questions when I returned mine.  I think if the color was just the same underneath it wouldn't be nearly as big a deal. I just noticed my Comey's are peeling a bit but you really have to look closely to see it (yes, I have an ankle boot problem  ).


Wow - Comey is doing veneer now too? I swear some older pairs of her ankle boots I had were real wood. Hrmph.

I got my Dickers from La Garconne which I feel like isn't as steller with customer service as NAP. I also purchased them in mid Oct 2012 - this color isn't available anymore so I don't think I could get a replacement. I purchase from NAP when I can but for whatever reason it seems La Garconne stocks more IM shoes so I've ended up ordering both pairs I own from them. If I end up getting another pair down the road I'll try and get them from NAP!


----------



## alyra

corcor said:


> Wow - Comey is doing veneer now too? I swear some older pairs of her ankle boots I had were real wood. Hrmph.
> 
> I got my Dickers from La Garconne which I feel like isn't as steller with customer service as NAP. I also purchased them in mid Oct 2012 - this color isn't available anymore so I don't think I could get a replacement. I purchase from NAP when I can but for whatever reason it seems La Garconne stocks more IM shoes so I've ended up ordering both pairs I own from them. If I end up getting another pair down the road I'll try and get them from NAP!



I don't know if Comey is veneer in the same sense. It looks like wood underneath, and isn't shiny. Honestly, I don't think you could tell if I took a photo. Maybe full on wood heels would be really uncomfortable? The aggravating thing is the heels on all of these shoes are described by the retailers as stacked wood. Perhaps the thing to do going forward is to ask a cobbler to put on some kind of sealant before damage is done. 

It's too bad your color was discontinued. :/


----------



## Greentea

green.bee said:


> I found this picture some time ago on the web but unfortunately I didn't save the source:



Dead Fleurette blog


----------



## CDNinNYC

alyra said:


> Just did! What a beautiful color (seemingly). Do you have mod pics?



Did you receive yours yet?  I just got mine today. The Gris looks darker and more taupe IRL when compared to the stock photos.


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ The stock photo above (on the right) color is Grey.  The one you purchased is Gris which I much prefer. Congratulation!


----------



## CDNinNYC

HandbagAngel said:


> ^ The stock photo above (on the right) color is Grey.  The one you purchased is Gris which I much prefer. Congratulation!



Now I'm more confused.  I Just checked online where I ordered these from (La Garconne).  The Gris are $565, the Grey are $600.  I wanted the Grey and ordered those at $600+.  But you are right, I received the Gris (just confirmed with the box.)


----------



## alyra

Yep, Gris and Grey are two different colors (an odd choice in naming, almost designed to confuse). I should have gotten my grey today (I prefer the light color), but at this point it looks like it will be tomorrow. I'll take pics as soon as I have them.


----------



## HandbagAngel

CDNinNYC said:


> Now I'm more confused.  I Just checked online where I ordered these from (La Garconne).  The Gris are $565, the Grey are $600.  I wanted the Grey and ordered those at $600+.  But you are right, I received the Gris (just confirmed with the box.)



I think it was because Grey is new season's color and has plenty of stock.  Gris is from 2012 and has been sold out -- La Garconne has only one pair left - Sz 41.


----------



## CDNinNYC

HandbagAngel said:


> I think it was because Grey is new season's color and has plenty of stock.  Gris is from 2012 and has been sold out -- La Garconne has only one pair left - Sz 41.



Somehow, they managed to find a 38 in Gris. :-S.     

So, should I keep the Gris and ask for a price adjustment or exchange for the Grey?  I'm conflicted. :-/


----------



## CDNinNYC

CDNinNYC said:


> Somehow, they managed to find a 38 in Gris. :-S.
> 
> So, should I keep the Gris and ask for a price adjustment or exchange for the Grey?  I'm conflicted. :-/



Something is so odd with this order. I checked the box this morning and the ID code clearly is the one for the 2013 Grey boots (it matches the code on the website) but the description is Gris.


----------



## susa

Maybe boxes have been mixed up?
But whatever, if u like the color and the shoes i would not care what is written on the box, imho enjoy the beautiful dickers


----------



## alyra

Just got my grey. Size 38 (I'm a US 7). Fit just like last years. Color is amazing light grey to yellowish grey depending on light and the way the suede nap falls (which gives them interesting depth I tried to capture in photos). The color looks slightly more yellow than it does IRL, but the undertone is there. I love them.


----------



## Closet space

That's gray? Looks taupe ifvim a 38.5 should I go with 39 then does Barney's have them or bg


----------



## alyra

Closet space said:


> That's gray? Looks taupe ifvim a 38.5 should I go with 39 then does Barney's have them or bg



They look just a bit darker than the La Garconne picture. My first photo is most accurate. I'll try to do one in sunlight. I got them shipped from a shop in Seattle to avoid the sales tax. I'm not sure who else has them aside from La Garconne and Matches.


----------



## wet26

CDNinNYC said:


> Something is so odd with this order. I checked the box this morning and the ID code clearly is the one for the 2013 Grey boots (it matches the code on the website) but the description is Gris.


You have the 2013 shoes don't worry ( i have them too from matches and they are the same as yours ). Gris means grey in french.  The stock images are nothing like the actual colour, its the same for my gris bobbys too.


----------



## gwentan

Hi IM lovers and experts, can somebody help me to authenticate this please. I dont know where I should post this. TIA

Item: Isabel Marant Anthracite Bobby Sneaker in Sz 38
Item no: 251225549784
Seller: skhoo368
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251225549784...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## myown

Are IM shoes cheaper in Europe or US?


----------



## CDNinNYC

wet26 said:


> You have the 2013 shoes don't worry ( i have them too from matches and they are the same as yours ). Gris means grey in french.  The stock images are nothing like the actual colour, its the same for my gris bobbys too.



Thanks for confirming!    I was beginning to think I got the right ones after I saw Arya's photos. They looked like mine.  I wish the stock photos showed the true colour. Would be a lot less confusing. ;-p


----------



## boxermomof2

alyra said:


> Just got my grey. Size 38 (I'm a US 7). Fit just like last years. Color is amazing light grey to yellowish grey depending on light and the way the suede nap falls (which gives them interesting depth I tried to capture in photos). The color looks slightly more yellow than it does IRL, but the undertone is there. I love them.




I love the color! 
I'm a US 7 and always took a size 37 in dicker. This seasons dicker runs smaller or have you always taken a 38?


----------



## alyra

boxermomof2 said:


> I love the color!
> I'm a US 7 and always took a size 37 in dicker. This seasons dicker runs smaller or have you always taken a 38?



Yes, they seem to be the same as last year's. My foot may be in between a 7 and a 7.5 (I have pairs of both). Although I thought FR 38=7?


----------



## Kazzi

Although Gris does mean Grey in French, there does seem to be some difference in Grey and Gris! I have phoned almost every IM stockist in the UK this morning just to try and clarify! From what I've been told Grey is a lighter shade and Gris is slightly deeper in tone. Then I actually saw together both, Grey Bobbys which were darker than Grey Dickers!!!??? I believe the Grey Bobbys and Dickers are new this seaon, whereas Gris was definitely available last summer, as I bought Gris Dickers then. I may be wrong but this is what I saw/was told!!! One assistant also told me that what is ordered as Grey, sometimes has Gris on the box (yes, Gris translates to Grey but surely if there are two different shades, they should have different colour names???). I know I ordered Basleys from NAP and when I ordered it said Gris in the description but green when I checked out and paid. When they arrived they were Sage Green! I contacted NAP and it now says Sage Green in the description! One thing is for sure, it is VERY confusing!!!

Usually any European designer is cheaper in Europe than the US, I bought Dickers once from a store in SF and they were definitely more expensive than in the UK and MiuMiu was when I purchased in Jeffreys NY, again hope this helps and it is only my experience!


----------



## Julide

myown said:


> Are IM shoes cheaper in Europe or US?



When you factor in the plane ticket...IM is cheaper in France from my experience. IHTH!!


----------



## Summer sunshine

I ordered some Basleys from NAP on Sunday and missed the delivery from DHL yesterday. I waited in all day today and DHL still haven't delivered so I checked the tracking of my parcel and its 'on hold' whatever that means! It's too late to call them them tonight and I have to work tomorrow morning.

 Because I'm an awkward 1/2 size I went down to a 5 coz the boots look soft and I don't want them too slouchy and slipping off my foot. Having checked NAP just in case I will need to exchange them (when they finally arrive!) the 6 are sold out! 

I really hope my boots arrive tomorrow and fit me!


----------



## Kazzi

Summer sunshine said:


> I ordered some Basleys from NAP on Sunday and missed the delivery from DHL yesterday. I waited in all day today and DHL still haven't delivered so I checked the tracking of my parcel and its 'on hold' whatever that means! It's too late to call them them tonight and I have to work tomorrow morning.
> 
> Because I'm an awkward 1/2 size I went down to a 5 coz the boots look soft and I don't want them too slouchy and slipping off my foot. Having checked NAP just in case I will need to exchange them (when they finally arrive!) the 6 are sold out!
> 
> I really hope my boots arrive tomorrow and fit me!



You did re-book the delivery with DHL? Just saying as I think that's what it says until you do, if they've attempted delivery. I'm a 36. which I ordered and they fit like my Dickers, maybe some size 6 will be returned if they don't fit you. I returned mine as I wanted Gris (or anthracite) not Green, otherwise I liked them.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Kazzi said:


> You did re-book the delivery with DHL? Just saying as I think that's what it says until you do, if they've attempted delivery. I'm a 36. which I ordered and they fit like my Dickers, maybe some size 6 will be returned if they don't fit you. I returned mine as I wanted Gris (or anthracite) not Green, otherwise I liked them.



I'll ring the depot and maybe collect from them. They didn't leave me a card which they usually do and they are suppose to try another delivery the next day so I'm not sure what the problem is? Oh we'll, I'll get them soon. 

Yes I hope they do fit but I have a bad feeling they will be too small. I might be lucky and someone returns a 6...I hope so. It just seem near impossible to get  IM boots/sneakers coz they sell out and never return to the websites..Then again I may not like the green coz like you I really fancied the gray....


----------



## Kazzi

Summer sunshine said:


> I'll ring the depot and maybe collect from them. They didn't leave me a card which they usually do and they are suppose to try another delivery the next day so I'm not sure what the problem is? Oh we'll, I'll get them soon.
> 
> Yes I hope they do fit but I have a bad feeling they will be too small. I might be lucky and someone returns a 6...I hope so. It just seem near impossible to get  IM boots/sneakers coz they sell out and never return to the websites..Then again I may not like the green coz like you I really fancied the gray....



Oh, in my area you have to re-book as they only attempt delivery twice, good luck with the size! The ones they sent to me definitely looked more green but it was so weird how the description had said Gris but on checkout it said Green and now it's changed on the site to Sage Green!! You probably know La Garconne have Gris but of course they'll be more expensive, don't think I want them that much as I got some Bobby's in Gris today, so I may try and get them in Anthracite. Hope they work out for you.


----------



## boxermomof2

alyra said:


> Yes, they seem to be the same as last year's. My foot may be in between a 7 and a 7.5 (I have pairs of both). Although I thought FR 38=7?



I think there has always been a confusion whether they are FR or EU. The fit like EU to me. I wear a US size 7 and my size 37 dicker boots slip a little after stretching. They were a tiny bit snug when I first got them, but they stretched after one wear. I don't wear thick socks with them. 
I have Berry & Milwauke boots in a 37 too.


----------



## alyra

boxermomof2 said:


> I think there has always been a confusion whether they are FR or EU. The fit like EU to me. I wear a US size 7 and my size 37 dicker boots slip a little after stretching. They were a tiny bit snug when I first got them, but they stretched after one wear. I don't wear thick socks with them.
> I have Berry & Milwauke boots in a 37 too.



It could be that a 37 would fit me too. I've never tried that size on. I really love the grey. I keep looking at my feet when I wear them. (My box says "Gris" as well).


----------



## susa

I have the bobbys and the dicker boots both in gris, both from this season
The color is different


----------



## boxermomof2

alyra said:


> It could be that a 37 would fit me too. I've never tried that size on. I really love the grey. I keep looking at my feet when I wear them. (My box says "Gris" as well).



Yes, its' possible. I love the grey too! The look close to the original taupe. My biggest regret is finding a size 38 in the original taupe and not buying it. I could have always used inserts.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Kazzi said:


> Oh, in my area you have to re-book as they only attempt delivery twice, good luck with the size! The ones they sent to me definitely looked more green but it was so weird how the description had said Gris but on checkout it said Green and now it's changed on the site to Sage Green!! You probably know La Garconne have Gris but of course they'll be more expensive, don't think I want them that much as I got some Bobby's in Gris today, so I may try and get them in Anthracite. Hope they work out for you.



Hi, I've just picked them up and the colour is ok, I like them but they are just a tiny bit small. I'm going to try and exchange, 6/40 is showing as I stock...so hopefully it won't be a problem.  I really love them and even though the Gris is really nice I'm happy with the sage green. Where did you get your Bobbys from? They sell out so fast, I wasn't quick enough and I had a discount code from Matches, which was annoying! I have them on my wish list. 

I'm a new IM convert...as soon as I get the right size!


----------



## Kazzi

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi, I've just picked them up and the colour is ok, I like them but they are just a tiny bit small. I'm going to try and exchange, 6/40 is showing as I stock...so hopefully it won't be a problem.  I really love them and even though the Gris is really nice I'm happy with the sage green. Where did you get your Bobbys from? They sell out so fast, I wasn't quick enough and I had a discount code from Matches, which was annoying! I have them on my wish list.
> 
> I'm a new IM convert...as soon as I get the right size!



That's good! I know NAP will hold things for 24 hours so there's always a chance, along with returns of course. It wasn't that I disliked the colour, I just wanted grey/gris (I have greenish Dickers that I've hardly worn!) Hope the 6 fit you ok!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Hi Kazzi! Oh I hope NAP can reserve/exchange me the right size! Totally my fault for being an idiot and ordering a size down!
.....I'm ok with the sage green colour. Gris is lovely, it was my first choice tbh but I didn't realise it was so hard to get hold of IMs coz they seem to sell out so quickly!  I'd rather get these..which I like..than holding out for a colour which may not reappear in stock.  If they do and I can afford it il get them.. Or the red..or the brown..?


----------



## rdgldy

awesome sale boots from Diani!!!


----------



## gymangel812

rdgldy said:


> awesome sale boots from Diani!!!
> View attachment 2066233



congrats! i wanted them and even tried to get a full size up in hopes they would work... they did not


----------



## rdgldy

They are a bit big-need an insole or sock but they're ok.


----------



## dar.d

Hi girls, since you are all IM boot owners maybe you can help me!

I'm going to be in paris next week and I've been thinking about the dicker boots for ages now, so I may as well buy them there... 
Do any of you know how much dicker boots cost in France? And what are my chances of finding a pair? 
I'll be going to all the big department stores (printemps,le Bon marche, Lafayette) but there's an IM store near my hotel that I will check out too. Any help from you lovelies will be much appreciated


----------



## Kazzi

dar.d said:


> Hi girls, since you are all IM boot owners maybe you can help me!
> 
> I'm going to be in paris next week and I've been thinking about the dicker boots for ages now, so I may as well buy them there...
> Do any of you know how much dicker boots cost in France? And what are my chances of finding a pair?
> I'll be going to all the big department stores (printemps,le Bon marche, Lafayette) but there's an IM store near my hotel that I will check out too. Any help from you lovelies will be much appreciated



Hi Drati, can't help with the EU price or availability I'm afraid but there are 3 Isabel Marant stores in Paris. Once when I was going over and wanted a coat that I couldn't get in the UK, I phoned them and they reserved it for me for a few days. Just thought may be useful to know if you decide which Dickers you want! Good luck and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Kazzi

Kazzi said:


> Hi Dar.d, can't help with the EU price or availability I'm afraid but there are 3 Isabel Marant stores in Paris. Once when I was going over and wanted a coat that I couldn't get in the UK, I phoned them and they reserved it for me for a few days. Just thought may be useful to know if you decide which Dickers you want! Good luck and enjoy your stay!



PS The coat was cheaper there btw!


----------



## dar.d

Kazzi said:


> PS The coat was cheaper there btw!



Thank you! I'll check the boutiques out


----------



## cuteusername

To those who had the leather Jenny: Did the dye ever stop rubbing off?  Has IM fixed this problem?  I noticed they're not on the Barney's website anymore - I really hope IM solves the issue, so I can buy some.


----------



## Piscesluv

Anyone have the Basleys?  I tried them on in Barneys yesterday and wasn't wowed by the fit -- which depresses me as I was hoping these to be my go-to spring shoes.  I'm a US 7.5 and tried  37. My toes and heels were right at the edge, but they feel like they will stretch so no sizing up I don't think- unless you wear footies (?). They are also soft/ unstructured on the sides so it felt like I'd roll my ankle as well. Anyone wear these for feedback?


----------



## jellybebe

Piscesluv said:


> Anyone have the Basleys?  I tried them on in Barneys yesterday and wasn't wowed by the fit -- which depresses me as I was hoping these to be my go-to spring shoes.  I'm a US 7.5 and tried  37. My toes and heels were right at the edge, but they feel like they will stretch so no sizing up I don't think- unless you wear footies (?). They are also soft/ unstructured on the sides so it felt like I'd roll my ankle as well. Anyone wear these for feedback?



I have them in camel and personally love them. I am a US 8.5/9 and the 39s fit perfectly. I was surprised at how comfortable they are and the lack of ankle support wasn't something I really noticed, as I wear a lot of ankle booties. Sorry they didn't work for you. I felt that way about the Bobby's, which I love the look of but which looked odd on my feet.


----------



## jellylicious

cuteusername said:


> To those who had the leather Jenny: Did the dye ever stop rubbing off?  Has IM fixed this problem?  I noticed they're not on the Barney's website anymore - I really hope IM solves the issue, so I can buy some.


I have the black leather and never noticed the color rubbing off. Didn't know about this issue before. Which color are you thinking?



Piscesluv said:


> Anyone have the Basleys?  I tried them on in Barneys yesterday and wasn't wowed by the fit -- which depresses me as I was hoping these to be my go-to spring shoes.  I'm a US 7.5 and tried  37. My toes and heels were right at the edge, but they feel like they will stretch so no sizing up I don't think- unless you wear footies (?). They are also soft/ unstructured on the sides so it felt like I'd roll my ankle as well. Anyone wear these for feedback?



Saw them at Barney's too but didn't try them on. I'm the same size as you TTS US 7.5 and never have a problem with a tight fit as i always go up to 38 in all IM shoes. Could that be your issue with the tightness?


----------



## cuteusername

jellylicious said:


> I have the black leather and never noticed the color rubbing off. Didn't know about this issue before. Which color are you thinking?



Black.  There are several posts in here about this problem, and Barney's saying it will eventually stop and advising people to wear black pants and socks until it does (but acknowledging it's a problem with the black). I just think this is unacceptable for a high end designer shoe.  I hope IM fixed the problem since the first run or so. How long have you had yours?

And how do they run?  I'm nearly always a US size 8... if they run wide, sometimes a 7.5; if they run narrow, sometimes an 8.5.  It's my understanding the FR 39 is equal to US size 8 (per netaporter).


----------



## cuteusername

sorry duplicate post.


----------



## jellylicious

cuteusername said:


> Black.  There are several posts in here about this problem, and Barney's saying it will eventually stop and advising people to wear black pants and socks until it does (but acknowledging it's a problem with the black). I just think this is unacceptable for a high end designer shoe.  I hope IM fixed the problem since the first run or so. How long have you had yours?
> 
> And how do they run?  I'm nearly always a US size 8... if they run wide, sometimes a 7.5; if they run narrow, sometimes an 8.5.  It's my understanding the FR 39 is equal to US size 8 (per netaporter).



Ok, now i sort of remembered this issue way back. I bought mine in September. I'm no help as I only wear black socks and dark denim with the Jenny's and don't have that problem. The leather on the inside is a saddle color and the only thing that i can see that might have rubbed off are perhaps the black inner tabs. But they way they slouches down and roomy all around, i don't see how color can rub off. Hope this makes sense. I'm TTS US 7.5 and bought the 38s and have to wear thick socks. You may be able to fit into a 38. GL!


----------



## cuteusername

Did the dye ever stop rubbing off?  Did you take them to a cobbler?  I'm considering getting these in leather, and need to know!

I also noticed Barney's no longer has them.  I wonder if IM stopped making them until the problem is fixed.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

I bought the Jenny's in black last December. I didn't have any dye problem at all. 
I have worn them a lot since (at least twice a week) and they look even better! The leather is still very deep colored, but the shaft has softened up a bit.


----------



## mokummeisje

What dan you tell me about the fit? Do they fit small like the rest of the Isabl Marant shoes?


----------



## Greentea

*bunny*LV* said:


> I bought the Jenny's in black last December. I didn't have any dye problem at all.
> I have worn them a lot since (at least twice a week) and they look even better! The leather is still very deep colored, but the shaft has softened up a bit.



How's the comfort level?


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Greentea said:


> How's the comfort level?



Hi Greentea,

They felt kinda stiff the first two wears, especially around the ankles. But after that, they are really comfortable! I usually wear a low heel instead of flats, like the IM Bekkets or the Acne Pistols, but these are a great alternative when I don't want to wear heels. Never had sore feet!


----------



## Greentea

Thank you!


----------



## mokummeisje

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi Greentea,
> 
> They felt kinda stiff the first two wears, especially around the ankles. But after that, they are really comfortable! I usually wear a low heel instead of flats, like the IM Bekkets or the Acne Pistols, but these are a great alternative when I don't want to wear heels. Never had sore feet!



How is the sizing in the Jenny?


----------



## *bunny*LV*

mokummeisje said:


> How is the sizing in the Jenny?



I'm a 37 in all my IM shoes: Betties, Bekkets and Jenny. The Bekkets are the tightest of the three, the Betties the loosest. 
I can wear my Jennys with normal socks.
HTH!


----------



## Fairy-bag

After two pairs of sneakers I've just bought my first pair of Dicker in black! Can't wait to receive them


----------



## MadiG

Is this a legit website? The prices are questionable almost 50% of what they normally cost. 

www.marantfanshop.com


----------



## MadiG

MadiG said:


> Is this a legit website? The prices are questionable almost 50% of what they normally cost.
> 
> www.marantfanshop.com






I found this:

http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/boutiques-line.php

Guess my intuition was right.


----------



## Piscesluv

jellylicious said:


> I
> 
> Saw them at Barney's too but didn't try them on. I'm the same size as you TTS US 7.5 and never have a problem with a tight fit as i always go up to 38 in all IM shoes. Could that be your issue with the tightness?



Re:Basleys. I don't think I want to size up to a 38 as they are not uncomfortable. 

Anyone have the Basleys to comment on how comfy they are to wear?


----------



## Summer sunshine

Hi again.....

Can I ask what product you ladies use on your suede Bobbys/Basleys to protect them? I've never had suede shoes before (or this expensive) and I'd like to keep them looking good for as long as possible...

...thanks..


Thanks....


----------



## gymangel812

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi again.....
> 
> Can I ask what product you ladies use on your suede Bobbys/Basleys to protect them? I've never had suede shoes before (or this expensive) and I'd like to keep them looking good for as long as possible...
> 
> ...thanks..
> 
> 
> Thanks....



meltonian waterproofing & stain spray


----------



## Summer sunshine

gymangel812 said:


> meltonian waterproofing & stain spray



Thank you


----------



## Straight-Laced

My Caleen hidden wedge boots.  
They're super comfortable.  Love them!!!


----------



## zamorashoes

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots.
> They're super comfortable.  Love them!!!


Great boots. But how long have you been using them? I'd like to know if Caleen boots have great quality too.

Thanks.


----------



## fduff

Does anyone know if the "soft black" Dickers on NAP is actually the Anthracite color from SS13, which is more of a dark grey with a bluish undertone?  I was told IM did not make a black for SS13, so I was curious if anyone here's bought the ones from NAP.  Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots.
> They're super comfortable.  Love them!!!



these are great!!!


----------



## ilsecita

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots.
> They're super comfortable.  Love them!!!



Love them! 

Does anyone know which stores in the US carry these boots?


----------



## Syma

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots.
> They're super comfortable.  Love them!!!




Love these, would you mind sharing how the sizing runs? Which size did you go for in comparison to your US size. Thanks


----------



## Straight-Laced

Syma said:


> Love these, would you mind sharing how the sizing runs? Which size did you go for in comparison to your US size. Thanks



I always wear my usual european size 38 in Isabel Marant shoes and boots & I find IM 38 equates to a US 7 1/2 - to 8 depending on the particular shoe.  
I'd say the Caleen 38 is closer to a US 8 than 7 1/2 so on the generous side for Isabel Marant shoes.  If you have Dicker boots the Caleen runs a _little_ bigger than Dickers.


----------



## Straight-Laced

ilsecita said:


> Love them!
> 
> Does anyone know which stores in the US carry these boots?




Thanks *ilsecita*!  IM Soho had them not long ago...


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> these are great!!!



Thanks!!  I can recommend them


----------



## Straight-Laced

zamorashoes said:


> Great boots. But how long have you been using them? I'd like to know if Caleen boots have great quality too.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks.  Sorry they only just came home so I really can't say.


----------



## Greentea

Love to see modeling shots!! They're really cute!!


----------



## arguspeace

ilsecita said:


> Love them!
> 
> Does anyone know which stores in the US carry these boots?



I believe IM Los Angeles had them


----------



## mokummeisje

*bunny*LV* said:


> I'm a 37 in all my IM shoes: Betties, Bekkets and Jenny. The Bekkets are the tightest of the three, the Betties the loosest.
> I can wear my Jennys with normal socks.
> HTH!



I am a 40 in my Betties and Dicker (bit tight but works). There was no way I fit the Bekkets in 40. Needed definitely a 41. Could not even try to make it work. Should I go 40 or 41 in Jenny? Will they stretch?


----------



## ilsecita

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks ilsecita!  IM Soho had them not long ago...



Thank you! Btw, do you own the bobby sneakers? If so, would you go for the same size as the boots? I have the bobbys in 38 but no IM boots so I'm trying to figure out what size to order.


----------



## ilsecita

arguspeace said:


> I believe IM Los Angeles had them



Thank you so much!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ilsecita said:


> Thank you! Btw, do you own the bobby sneakers? If so, would you go for the same size as the boots? I have the bobbys in 38 but no IM boots so I'm trying to figure out what size to order.




I do have Bobbys and I wear them in the same size as my Caleen boots


----------



## Syma

Straight-Laced said:


> I always wear my usual european size 38 in Isabel Marant shoes and boots & I find IM 38 equates to a US 7 1/2 - to 8 depending on the particular shoe.
> I'd say the Caleen 38 is closer to a US 8 than 7 1/2 so on the generous side for Isabel Marant shoes.  If you have Dicker boots the Caleen runs a _little_ bigger than Dickers.



Thank you so much for your reply, your boots are lovely!


----------



## cornico

fduff said:


> Does anyone know if the "soft black" Dickers on NAP is actually the Anthracite color from SS13, which is more of a dark grey with a bluish undertone?  I was told IM did not make a black for SS13, so I was curious if anyone here's bought the ones from NAP.  Thanks!



I have the anthracite color from last SS12 and they are definitely a lighter, almost a faded black. I can't tell if "soft black" is different, but they do look a bit darker than the ones I have from last year. I think you might be right, that IM did not make a true black for SS13, but IM did have almost a jet black this past fall. I personally think the off-black colors look amazing (better than the jet black).


----------



## ilsecita

Straight-Laced said:


> I do have Bobbys and I wear them in the same size as my Caleen boots



Awesome! Thank you so much. I'll call IM  tomorrow morning  hopefully they still have them in my size!


----------



## Fairy-bag

My boots arrived and they are beautiful and just the perfect style for me but I'm very disappointed with the quality of the outsole... Really not worth the price tag.
This is how they look after wearing them once. I will take them straight to the cobbler.


----------



## dbaby

Fairy-bag said:


> My boots arrived and they are beautiful and just the perfect style for me but I'm very disappointed with the quality of the outsole... Really not worth the price tag.
> This is how they look after wearing them once. I will take them straight to the cobbler.



I don't think it's the quality, but the soles and heels are super slippery anyway. I've taken both of my dickers to the cobbler when after the first few wears.


----------



## Fairy-bag

dbaby said:


> I don't think it's the quality, but the soles and heels are super slippery anyway. I've taken both of my dickers to the cobbler when after the first few wears.



Thanks for your comment. Yes, as you said they are super slippery but I don't think they shouldn't look so worn after 1 wear. Nonetheless I am happy, the boots are comfy and lightweight and have the perfect shade of black.


----------



## arguspeace

Does anyone have a pair of the Kylie pumps?  I am thinking about snapping up a pair while they are on sale and still around.  Wondering if they are comfortable though, looks narrow...TIA


----------



## CDNinNYC

Fairy-bag said:


> Thanks for your comment. Yes, as you said they are super slippery but I don't think they shouldn't look so worn after 1 wear. Nonetheless I am happy, the boots are comfy and lightweight and have the perfect shade of black.



Hi!  Dumb question but, what will you ask the cobbler to do?  I may need to do the same as my soles look like yours and I've never taken my shoes in for repair. 

TIA.


----------



## Fairy-bag

CDNinNYC said:


> Hi!  Dumb question but, what will you ask the cobbler to do?  I may need to do the same as my soles look like yours and I've never taken my shoes in for repair.
> 
> TIA.



Np  I will ask him to resole the shoes with rubber or some other anti slip material for a better grip and protection of the shoe because the original soles are unsafe and too thin.


----------



## dbaby

ilsecita said:


> Love them!
> 
> Does anyone know which stores in the US carry these boots?



NAP US carries them now!


----------



## jadecee

arguspeace said:


> Does anyone have a pair of the Kylie pumps?  I am thinking about snapping up a pair while they are on sale and still around.  Wondering if they are comfortable though, looks narrow...TIA



I have a pair and they're relatively comfy.  I mean, they do feel like the 4" heels that they are.  I got the Kylies by accident and what I was really looking for I think were called the Kyles and it's basically the exact same court shoe except 3".

So far everytime I've worn my Kylies someone has stopped me in the street to compliment them.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Fairy-bag said:


> Np  I will ask him to resole the shoes with rubber or some other anti slip material for a better grip and protection of the shoe because the original soles are unsafe and too thin.



Thank you!


----------



## arguspeace

jadecee said:


> I have a pair and they're relatively comfy.  I mean, they do feel like the 4" heels that they are.  I got the Kylies by accident and what I was really looking for I think were called the Kyles and it's basically the exact same court shoe except 3".
> 
> So far everytime I've worn my Kylies someone has stopped me in the street to compliment them.



That's all good to hear!  I have been waiting to spring on a pair.  Thank you


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi ladies, my camel suede dicker boots got water stains on the tips of the boots due to torrential rain. Does anyone have any tips or know what I should do to clean the water stains on the boots? I did use waterproof spray on the shoes before I wore them but unfortunately that didn't help much.


----------



## Jaime

Hi,
I just received a pair of Jenny's in suede and they *just* fit length wise - *just* but my toes are pretty cramped. Does the suede give and stretch much? Or is this pretty much how they will stay?
I'd love to keep them but obviously not if I'm going to be in pain.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chaussurewhore

I found a brand new pair of black suede manlys! love them. as much as my Jacobs or more... fringe rocks.


----------



## boxermomof2

Jaime said:


> Hi,
> I just received a pair of Jenny's in suede and they *just* fit length wise - *just* but my toes are pretty cramped. Does the suede give and stretch much? Or is this pretty much how they will stay?
> I'd love to keep them but obviously not if I'm going to be in pain.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



My dickers stretched a bit in width, but if there is no room in the length, I would send them back.


----------



## Jaime

Thanks for that. I'm a bit torn, I love them and it seems length wise it's fine but the problem I have is my foot seems to slip down a bit from the heel into the toe where I find it gets really thin between the suede and the sole so my toes cramp up under it and it feels tight (hope that makes sense.) If my heel would stay to the back as far as it can I don't think it would be an issue.
Got until Wednesday to decide which is when I'll call the courier.


----------



## Greentea

Jaime said:


> Thanks for that. I'm a bit torn, I love them and it seems length wise it's fine but the problem I have is my foot seems to slip down a bit from the heel into the toe where I find it gets really thin between the suede and the sole so my toes cramp up under it and it feels tight (hope that makes sense.) If my heel would stay to the back as far as it can I don't think it would be an issue.
> Got until Wednesday to decide which is when I'll call the courier.



Maybe size up and insert a gel foot pad and maybe a slightly thicker sock


----------



## Jaime

They unfortunately don't have the next size


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone see the Becket sneaker in black size 8?


----------



## ILoveC

No one?


----------



## rdgldy

ILoveC said:


> No one?


You might want to ask this in the IM sneaker thread


----------



## ILoveC

rdgldy said:


> You might want to ask this in the IM sneaker thread



Thanks


----------



## tanya devi

Do any of you have/ love the red Dicker boots??? For some reason I have been adoring these from a distance for awhile  just hoping they are a true red and not so much a dark bergundy??


----------



## boxermomof2

I purchased cognac caleen boots from NAP and they are wonderful! 
Super comfy right out of the box! FYI, I wear a US size 7 and a size 37 fit perfect. 
They are pricey, but I might buy them in black since they are so comfortable.


----------



## Darbanville

Hi, I'm looking to order dickers online, but are they true to size? 
I'm a EU 39 in the bekkets, they're snug but comfortable. Should I just order a 39 in the dickers? 
Anyone here with this size who has both of them?


----------



## Syma

Darbanville said:


> Hi, I'm looking to order dickers online, but are they true to size?
> I'm a EU 39 in the bekkets, they're snug but comfortable. Should I just order a 39 in the dickers?
> Anyone here with this size who has both of them?



Yes the dickers are true to size, I had to size up in bekkets as the fit is too snug so although I am an EU39 my dickers are 39 and my bekkets are 40. HTH


----------



## Darbanville

thank you! 
I'm a 38/39 depending on the brand (I have narrow feet), the 39 bekkets are a bit snug in length, but I think they will loosen up a bit after a while? So I didn't took the risk of sizing up, they would definitely be too wide. 
So now...deciding which colour I want for the dickers..I like the cognac leather ones a lot.


----------



## tiggy914

Hi - I'm thinking of ordering the Jenny boot in black calf leather from NAP and I'm on the fence about sizing. I'm a US 6.5 and a 36.5 IT, but 37 in Bekkets. They fit a tiny bit loose but still comfortably. Will 36 in Jennys be too small?

Does anyone have experience with how the sizing works with the calf leather Jennys?

TIA!


----------



## pellarin22

tiggy914 said:


> Hi - I'm thinking of ordering the Jenny boot in black calf leather from NAP and I'm on the fence about sizing. I'm a US 6.5 and a 36.5 IT, but 37 in Bekkets. They fit a tiny bit loose but still comfortably. Will 36 in Jennys be too small?
> 
> Does anyone have experience with how the sizing works with the calf leather Jennys?
> 
> TIA!


 I've tried on the Jenny boots in the light coloured leather and I am a size 7 and the 37 fit me perfect. I also tried on the suede jennys and they seemed to run about a half size smaller.


----------



## tiggy914

Thank you!


----------



## mishwicked

tanya devi said:


> Do any of you have/ love the red Dicker boots??? For some reason I have been adoring these from a distance for awhile  just hoping they are a true red and not so much a dark bergundy??



I don't think they are burgundy at all, they look very red to me.


----------



## MadiG

mishwicked said:


> I don't think they are burgundy at all, they look very red to me.


Actually, they are a bit brick red. Nothing like the Chloe firey red Suzanna boots. Did you check out Ariat Billie Boots at Nordstrom? Little country but they are so comfy and true red.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ariat-billie-boot/3161016


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I know I'm a bit late as we're into spring/ summer now but is there anywhere I can get the Blackson boots in the Bordeaux colour?  I've tried ebay but no luck.


----------



## dbaby

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I know I'm a bit late as we're into spring/ summer now but is there anywhere I can get the Blackson boots in the Bordeaux colour?  I've tried ebay but no luck.



Not quite Blacksons but if this is your size...http://m.bluefly.com/Isabel-Marant-...d-Milwauke-ankle-boots/p/322465101/detail.fly


----------



## honeybunch

dbaby said:


> Not quite Blacksons but if this is your size...http://m.bluefly.com/Isabel-Marant-...d-Milwauke-ankle-boots/p/322465101/detail.fly



Thanks.  They would've been ideal but my size is 38.


----------



## sammie225

Got myself the Caleen boots in cognac today!They are wonderful  When i first saw them on some Coachella looks i was totally sold  I am usually a US 7 and took 37 and they fit great!


----------



## ilsecita

sammie225 said:


> Got myself the Caleen boots in cognac today!They are wonderful  When i first saw them on some Coachella looks i was totally sold  I am usually a US 7 and took 37 and they fit great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161451



Anyway you could take some modeling pics?? Congrats! They look amazing


----------



## sammie225

thank you  i'll post some mod pics tomorrow


----------



## jellybebe

sammie225 said:


> Got myself the Caleen boots in cognac today!They are wonderful  When i first saw them on some Coachella looks i was totally sold  I am usually a US 7 and took 37 and they fit great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161451



Congrats! They are so pretty.


----------



## sammie225

jellybebe said:


> Congrats! They are so pretty.



thank you  i've been wearing them all day long,they are super comfortable


----------



## Fairy-bag

sammie225 said:


> Got myself the Caleen boots in cognac today!They are wonderful  When i first saw them on some Coachella looks i was totally sold  I am usually a US 7 and took 37 and they fit great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161451



Congrats, they are beautiful, I want them too but I can't decide what colour would fit my wardrobe
I'm a 36 in Dicker and they fit like a glove. Should I take the same size or go one size up?


----------



## Kazzi

You definitely won't need to go up a size in the Caleen boot! I'm a 36 in dickers and if anything this boot comes up bigger!!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## sammie225

yes,no need to size up  i am a us 7 an got the caleen in 37 an they fit perfect


----------



## Fairy-bag

sammie225 said:


> yes,no need to size up  i am a us 7 an got the caleen in 37 an they fit perfect



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## splashinstella

I'm love the Caleen boot in black but for some reason can't decide if I should buy them or not! HELP! What do you ladies think I should do!?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/351948


----------



## dbaby

splashinstella said:


> I'm love the Caleen boot in black but for some reason can't decide if I should buy them or not! HELP! What do you ladies think I should do!?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/351948



Try it on? They're super flattering and cute, but I wish they had a plain non-studded version for my own taste.


----------



## Fairy-bag

dbaby said:


> Try it on? They're super flattering and cute, but I wish they had a plain non-studded version for my own taste.



May I ask if you have them and if you wear them a lot?


----------



## dbaby

Fairy-bag said:


> May I ask if you have them and if you wear them a lot?



No, I tried it on in store. Agree with the other ladies that it fits more generously than other IM boots. I usually wear 37 in all IM and I fit the 36 in the Caleen boots.


----------



## Fairy-bag

dbaby said:


> No, I tried it on in store. Agree with the other ladies that it fits more generously than other IM boots. I usually wear 37 in all IM and I fit the 36 in the Caleen boots.



Thanks so much for your fast reply! I'm torn like splashinstella...


----------



## splashinstella

Fairy-bag said:


> Thanks so much for your fast reply! I'm torn like splashinstella...



Fairy-bag I can't decide! I love them and can't even figure whats making me soo torn! What's your hesitation? Maybe this will help me decide!


----------



## Fairy-bag

splashinstella said:


> Fairy-bag I can't decide! I love them and can't even figure whats making me soo torn! What's your hesitation? Maybe this will help me decide!



I really like them and I think they would match my style but Summer is approaching... and I can't imagine wearing them when it gets really hot here! But maybe I'm wrong... don't know


----------



## caroulemapoulen

If anyone spots a pair of Jacob boots sz 37 in green or gray, please let me know!  I've regretted I didn't get them. Damn.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Sorry for spamming you with all my doubts but I was wondering if the Caleens are comfortable or not... Can you compare them to the Dicker boots? I have them and find them really confortable.


----------



## luckybunny

Fairy-bag said:


> Sorry for spamming you with all my doubts but I was wondering if the Caleens are comfortable or not... Can you compare them to the Dicker boots? I have them and find them really confortable.


Yes!  I have both and dare I say the Caleens are even MORE comfy than the dickers.  The hidden wedge is perfect for my foot arch and the flat heel makes it really steady to walk on.  Also the soles are much thicker than the dickers.  Go for it!


----------



## ilsecita

Can anyone please post modeling pics with the Caleens?


----------



## Fairy-bag

luckybunny said:


> Yes!  I have both and dare I say the Caleens are even MORE comfy than the dickers.  The hidden wedge is perfect for my foot arch and the flat heel makes it really steady to walk on.  Also the soles are much thicker than the dickers.  Go for it!



Thanks so much! That's exactly the reply I was hoping for!  May I ask what color you got them in?


----------



## luckybunny

oh i had such a difficult time deciding!  in the end, i went with black b/c it just went so well w/the outfit i had on that day.  now i want the brown ones too as i think they're better for summer.  altho black is better in winter i think.  bah!  sorry, i'm no help - you can't go wrong either way!

i'm a US 7, but got the dickers in FR38 and the caleens in FR37 --everything fits perfectly.


----------



## Fairy-bag

luckybunny said:


> oh i had such a difficult time deciding!  in the end, i went with black b/c it just went so well w/the outfit i had on that day.  now i want the brown ones too as i think they're better for summer.  altho black is better in winter i think.  bah!  sorry, i'm no help - you can't go wrong either way!
> 
> i'm a US 7, but got the dickers in FR38 and the caleens in FR37 --everything fits perfectly.



Thanks so much for your help! I think I'm getting them in black, but I also like them in white... and brown also... 
I'm so excited! I'm going to post some pics as soon as I get them!


----------



## designerclothez

arguspeace said:


> That's all good to hear!  I have been waiting to spring on a pair.  Thank you


I have the Kurt which is the shorter version of the Kylie and find them the best pump ever! Very comfortable to wear even for someone like me who doesn't wear heels very often.


----------



## Fairy-bag

my size is sold everywhere... If you see a Caleen in black size 36, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I know I'm a bit late as we're into spring/ summer now but is there anywhere I can get the Blackson boots in the Bordeaux colour?  I've tried ebay but no luck.



Ladies, please, if you see these boots in a size 38, let me know.  If I can't get hold of the Bordeaux coloured ones I would happily settle for the black!


----------



## boxermomof2

Fairy-bag said:


> my size is sold everywhere... If you see a Caleen in black size 36, please let me know. Thanks



US NAP has black 36. They ship international. I'm in the US and purchased mine from the international site and saved $100.


----------



## Pembldon

dbaby said:


> Try it on? They're super flattering and cute, but I wish they had a plain non-studded version for my own taste.


They are coming in plain without the studs for AW x


----------



## Fairy-bag

boxermomof2 said:


> US NAP has black 36. They ship international. I'm in the US and purchased mine from the international site and saved $100.


Thanks, I checked but size 36 is sold out They are only available on the US website but they cost a lot more!




Pembldon said:


> They are coming in plain without the studs for AW x


That's interesting!


----------



## dbaby

Pembldon said:


> They are coming in plain without the studs for AW x



Awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pembldon

honeybunch said:


> Ladies, please, if you see these boots in a size 38, let me know.  If I can't get hold of the Bordeaux coloured ones I would happily settle for the black!


A few have just been put on e bay, Bordeaux and black I think xx


----------



## honeybunch

Pembldon said:


> A few have just been put on e bay, Bordeaux and black I think xx



Thanks for the tip!

Which do you ladies prefer?  At first I preferred the Bordeaux as I love burgundy but now I'm thinking the black might be more versatile.  Just not sure about the blue trim.  Now if it was a burgundy trim....!


----------



## honeybunch

Or these


----------



## Greentea

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Which do you ladies prefer?  At first I preferred the Bordeaux as I love burgundy but now I'm thinking the black might be more versatile.  Just not sure about the blue trim.  Now if it was a burgundy trim....!



Love these!


----------



## honeybunch

Greentea said:


> Love these!



You mean the black with the blue trim?


----------



## luckybunny

hmm, go w/the black and blue trim!  they are more interesting than the burgundy imo.


----------



## arguspeace

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Which do you ladies prefer?  At first I preferred the Bordeaux as I love burgundy but now I'm thinking the black might be more versatile.  Just not sure about the blue trim.  Now if it was a burgundy trim....!



I like both but prefer the black and blue.  The contrast stitching is cool


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Which do you ladies prefer?  At first I preferred the Bordeaux as I love burgundy but now I'm thinking the black might be more versatile.  Just not sure about the blue trim.  Now if it was a burgundy trim....!





hi honeybunch not wanting to confuse the issue for you but Blacksons were made in Anthracite with soft red/burgundy stitching and black with red stitching as well.


----------



## Greentea

honeybunch said:


> You mean the black with the blue trim?



Yes - I love the contrast. Great with a lot of looks!


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> hi honeybunch not wanting to confuse the issue for you but Blacksons were made in Anthracite with soft red/burgundy stitching and black with red stitching as well.



Oooo, I love these!  I'm more of a red person than a blue person. Lol!


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Oooo, I love these!  I'm more of a red person than a blue person. Lol!




haha and I bought the black with blue because I'm more of a blue person   
You should be able to find a pair in either one of these red colours.  I'll let you know if I see anything in a 38


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> haha and I bought the black with blue because I'm more of a blue person
> You should be able to find a pair in either one of these red colours.  I'll let you know if I see anything in a 38



Thanks!  Had decided on the burgundy but when I came to buy them this morning both colours had sold out in my size on ebay. Soooooooooo disappointed.  Next time I will just have to grab any colour I can get my hands on  and not umm and ahhhh!


----------



## sammie225

i've been wearing the caleen boots almost everyday since i got them  i love how distressed they look 





i try to take some mod pics tomorrow


----------



## Veske_gal

To those who have the Cleane boots: Are they comfortable? And how does the leather look after wear?


----------



## tiggy914

Veske_gal said:


> To those who have the Cleane boots: Are they comfortable? And how does the leather look after wear?


They are super comfortable. I have them in black and so far they look the same as when I fist took them out of the box.


----------



## sammie225

voila finally two mod pics


----------



## arguspeace

sammie225 said:


> voila finally two mod pics



Nice, they look great on you!


----------



## Fairy-bag

sammie225 said:


> voila finally two mod pics



Thanks! You look great!


----------



## ilsecita

sammie225 said:


> voila finally two mod pics


Wow amazing! Now I really think I need them.


----------



## Shimmerpink

Does anyone know of any UK or EU stockists that still have the dicker boots in anthracite in stock? 

I think I've probably missed the boat but searching anyway! 

Thanks


----------



## brigadeiro

Shimmerpink said:


> Does anyone know of any UK or EU stockists that still have the dicker boots in anthracite in stock?
> 
> I think I've probably missed the boat but searching anyway!
> 
> Thanks



Ditto but in Gris/Taupe? (size 37 or 38, preferably 37)

I signed up on Matches Fashion when they said it was 'coming soon', and I never got my email saying it came in, within hours, my size sold out already! And now all sizes have sold out :cry: 

What size are you after Shimmerpink?


----------



## Shimmerpink

Hi Brigaderio

I don't know how to "quote" yet. I'm looking for a size 40.

Having looked at the pics in the thread today I'm now leaning towards Gris or Camel have too many dark boots already and think the lighter shades would be nicer with rolled boyfriend jeans etc.

I told was hoping to avail of matches while they had their free shipping  I wonder if NAP will restock some other shades? Hopefully....


----------



## brigadeiro

Shimmerpink said:


> Hi Brigaderio
> 
> I don't know how to "quote" yet. I'm looking for a size 40.
> 
> Having looked at the pics in the thread today I'm now leaning towards Gris or Camel have too many dark boots already and think the lighter shades would be nicer with rolled boyfriend jeans etc.
> 
> I told was hoping to avail of matches while they had their free shipping  I wonder if NAP will restock some other shades? Hopefully....



Shimmerpink, try writing to this store: http://www.theshopatbluebird.com/accessories/shoes/dicker-boot.html

I too, was hoping to purchase with Matches free shipping, am still refreshing the page for the dickers every day, crossing my fingers, toes and eyes that a pair is returned *sigh*

Even though it says online they have a 37, they wrote back to me saying they have sold out :cry: But it's worth a try, 'in theory', it says there is a size 40! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Shimmerpink

brigadeiro said:


> Shimmerpink, try writing to this store: http://www.theshopatbluebird.com/accessories/shoes/dicker-boot.html
> 
> I too, was hoping to purchase with Matches free shipping, am still refreshing the page for the dickers every day, crossing my fingers, toes and eyes that a pair is returned *sigh*
> 
> Even though it says online they have a 37, they wrote back to me saying they have sold out :cry: But it's worth a try, 'in theory', it says there is a size 40! GOOD LUCK!



Thanks   I have made contact! 

I saw on your blog you managed to get them in anthracite - very exciting, hope you receive them soon


----------



## brigadeiro

Shimmerpink said:


> Thanks   I have made contact!
> 
> I saw on your blog you managed to get them in anthracite - very exciting, hope you receive them soon



Thanks! Thought I'd get them just in case the gris/grey/taupe never happen, still crossing my fingers it does. I got my actual size even though I wanted to size down (couldn't get that size unless I wanted to pay much more  ), hope they don't stretch too much


----------



## mushashi415

How does the IM dicker fit?  Thank


----------



## JDN

mushashi415 said:


> How does the IM dicker fit?  Thank



I think it depends on the season....I was told to go a size up....usually a 36.5 so I got a 37....and it is a little big...I kept it anyway lol


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, im sure this Q was asked before, i went through over 10 pages ddnt find answer. Im considering buying Bekett style sneakers. Are they TTS? the ones for sale are size 39, which is my reg size. I usually buy 39.5 in designer shoes, and 39 in flats and sneakers. Will they fit me? Thanks in advance


----------



## mokummeisje

tatsu_k said:


> Hi ladies, im sure this Q was asked before, i went through over 10 pages ddnt find answer. Im considering buying Bekett style sneakers. Are they TTS? the ones for sale are size 39, which is my reg size. I usually buy 39.5 in designer shoes, and 39 in flats and sneakers. Will they fit me? Thanks in advance



I am a true 40. Except in the Bekkett's! I bought 40 and wore them in the house only. They were so small I had to return them. They were just to small I really tried to make t work but just could not. I fit 40 in Bobby's, Jenny's and Dicker's perfect...so I really think you need a 40 and not a 39 : (


----------



## Shimmerpink

mushashi415 said:


> How does the IM dicker fit?  Thank



I think they are TTS. I am always EU/IT 40 (uk7) and I got a size 40 which fit fine length and width wise. I'm having a little difficulty getting them on and off over my ankle but I have this problem with my acne pistols also (for reference pistols are IT 39 and the only shoes I've ever bought that small!) which fit perfectly, I think I have big ankles&#128516;

I don't intend wearing with thick socks but if you plan to maybe size up.

Got the camel and its a lovely brownish colour no hint of yellow in this light.


----------



## Bobs

Does anyone know what's being sold for the coming season?  They should begin to be sold next month.  Any pictures?  Thanks


----------



## dbaby

Bobs said:


> Does anyone know what's being sold for the coming season?  They should begin to be sold next month.  Any pictures?  Thanks



L'inde le Palais has their A/W13 stock up. Not sure what the fuzzy boot is about.


----------



## tanya devi

Finally pulled the trigger on the red dickers  Forward has them on sale plus let me apply the 15% off coupon for the app!! Less than $400 with tax!!!Plenty of sizes left


----------



## arguspeace

tanya devi said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the red dickers  Forward has them on sale plus let me apply the 15% off coupon for the app!! Less than $400 with tax!!!Plenty of sizes left



Those boots are awesome and red is hot!  
These sales are killing my wallet


----------



## dbaby

tanya devi said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the red dickers  Forward has them on sale plus let me apply the 15% off coupon for the app!! Less than $400 with tax!!!Plenty of sizes left



Wow! Great deal. If I didn't already have two pairs of Dickers, I would've gotten those as well. Hmm...


----------



## tanya devi

arguspeace said:


> Those boots are awesome and red is hot!
> These sales are killing my wallet


Me too!!! This purchase was my grand finale LOL!!


----------



## tanya devi

dbaby said:


> Wow! Great deal. If I didn't already have two pairs of Dickers, I would've gotten those as well. Hmm...


This gives me hope that I will love them!!


----------



## arguspeace

tanya devi said:


> This gives me hope that I will love them!!



I have a pair in suede and love them. The best combo of style and comfort ever in footwear

I have already bought too much from sales and 2nd cut hasn't started!  I need to freeze my credit cards or cut off access to the internet until these sales are over!


----------



## Shimmerpink

dbaby said:


> L'inde le Palais has their A/W13 stock up. Not sure what the fuzzy boot is about.



For some reason the website won't let me see the A/W stock yet  I hope the dicker boots are available in a grey/ taupe for next season. I love my camel pair and considering a second acquisition if I can find the right colour!


----------



## lulilu

I was wondering if anyone who has the Caleen in black could comment -- I bought them from Barneys and the black comes off on everything -- the box has dozens of black marks, and so does the dust bag.  Is there any treatment for this?  Will it stop after a while?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## shoegal11

Just FYI 
The isabel marant store has the leather dickers in red and natural on sale for 30% off.. As well as suede Jenny's


----------



## Jagger

I haven't posted here and I am verrrrry NEW to IM...feel free to tell me this is in the wrong place but...what is wrong with the heel on these Ebay IM Bardus from seasons ago??? 
It just doesn't seem as pointy as they usually look, even for used IM....

???? :wondering
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-MARA...21189?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35c847e385


----------



## brigadeiro

I just noticed my few-weeks Dicker boots' heel is absolutely trashed! :cry: You know when the outer layer gets 'scraped' up? Mine is quite badly so...has anyone had this problem and fixed it successfully? 

Hope I described it well enough for you all to know what I mean :shame:


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> I was wondering if anyone who has the Caleen in black could comment -- I bought them from Barneys and the black comes off on everything -- the box has dozens of black marks, and so does the dust bag.  Is there any treatment for this?  Will it stop after a while?  Any help is appreciated.



I would like to know this as well.

Anyone?


----------



## dbaby

LaGarconne already has the fall shoes in stock. Some of the sneakers and boots are really cute.


----------



## dbaby

But I wonder why LaGarconne is calling the plain hidden wedge boot Cirisi and NAP calls it Cluster. It may just be a difference in the smooth vs sueded leather?


----------



## Straight-Laced

lulilu said:


> I was wondering if anyone who has the Caleen in black could comment -- I bought them from Barneys and the black comes off on everything -- the box has dozens of black marks, and so does the dust bag.  Is there any treatment for this?  Will it stop after a while?  Any help is appreciated.



Just saw your post.  
I didn't have any sign of that problem with my black Caleens from Matches.  I recall that a few people had dye transfer issues with the black leather Jenny boots when they first came out.  It wasn't an issue with all of the black leather Jennys, just some of them.


----------



## Jagger

FRANKLIN FABRIC:
Just bought a pair of franklin in blue -- they are a kind of canvas fabric???
Can someone ANYONE give me an idea of what protectant to use on these?? I just ordered Appleguard for my suede dickers (on their way) and the jennys....but what to use on Franklin??

Anyone have any idea - would be much appreciated


----------



## jamandhoney

tanya devi said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the red dickers  Forward has them on sale plus let me apply the 15% off coupon for the app!! Less than $400 with tax!!!Plenty of sizes left



Oh I've been eyeing on these red dickers too!  I personally love the suede more but they are such a good price! Did you stick to your usual IM size?


----------



## arguspeace

jamandhoney said:


> Oh I've been eyeing on these red dickers too!  I personally love the suede more but they are such a good price! Did you stick to your usual IM size?



I have been thinking about the red too, wondering what they would go with.  La Garconne has the brown leather on sale.  Red or brown?  I already have the suede taupe


----------



## jamandhoney

arguspeace said:


> I have been thinking about the red too, wondering what they would go with.  La Garconne has the brown leather on sale.  Red or brown?  I already have the suede taupe



I saw too! I already own the camel suede and ideally I would love another suede pair in black. I saw that Matches have the new season Dickers in stock but the new suede doesn't look as nice and velvety.


----------



## tanya devi

jamandhoney said:


> Oh I've been eyeing on these red dickers too!  I personally love the suede more but they are such a good price! Did you stick to your usual IM size?



I did stick to my usual 39 and they were too big I am a true 8.5 and ALWAYS go for 39 in IM... I am a little worried that the 38 will be a little small, but these have serious stretching potential! hth


----------



## Rinawang

Does any one know how to clean the suede leather&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;


----------



## rdgldy

wearing my Robinsons today.


----------



## pellarin22

I'm so happy! I picked up a pair of camel Jenny boots from the Isabel Marant store in Soho for 40% off. They've still got more sizes in stock.


----------



## Greentea

pellarin22 said:


> I'm so happy! I picked up a pair of camel Jenny boots from the Isabel Marant store in Soho for 40% off. They've still got more sizes in stock.



Nice work!


----------



## brigadeiro

I wonder what the chances are of me finding the light grey Dicker boots in London or Paris in 2 weeks time...it's AUS$250 more for them here, but would hate to miss out on them if I don't find them in Europe...


----------



## dbaby

pellarin22 said:


> I'm so happy! I picked up a pair of camel Jenny boots from the Isabel Marant store in Soho for 40% off. They've still got more sizes in stock.



NAP has them for 50% off right now in all sizes if the IM store allows for returns!


----------



## Shimmerpink

How does the new season "bronze" colour suede dicker boot compare to the Gris and Taupe colours from past seasons? Anyone seen the new colours in person yet?


----------



## stbartschic

Shimmerpink said:


> How does the new season "bronze" colour suede dicker boot compare to the Gris and Taupe colours from past seasons? Anyone seen the new colours in person yet?



Saw the bronze dicker today and absolutely love it!!!! Great color. Plan to get it but after all the sales! Lol


----------



## stbartschic

lulilu said:


> I was wondering if anyone who has the Caleen in black could comment -- I bought them from Barneys and the black comes off on everything -- the box has dozens of black marks, and so does the dust bag.  Is there any treatment for this?  Will it stop after a while?  Any help is appreciated.



I bought my black Caleen from the Soho store and I haven't had any problems at all with them. I did spray them with Meltonian water and stain protector and have been out and about with them in rain or shine.


----------



## stbartschic

Saw the light grey and camel Jenny at the soho store today and can't decide which pair I want or should I hold out for a suede pair of Dicker? I know totally different but I love both styles. Right now I have the natural leather Jenny and the cognac leather Dicker. Any thoughts as I do not have a pair of suedes.


----------



## stbartschic

pellarin22 said:


> I'm so happy! I picked up a pair of camel Jenny boots from the Isabel Marant store in Soho for 40% off. They've still got more sizes in stock.



Were they 30 or 40 off? Can I ask how much you paid with tax? Thx!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Shimmerpink said:


> How does the new season "bronze" colour suede dicker boot compare to the Gris and Taupe colours from past seasons? Anyone seen the new colours in person yet?



I'm curious too...Doh! Free shipping at Matches ran out! :cry:


----------



## Shimmerpink

stbartschic said:


> Saw the bronze dicker today and absolutely love it!!!! Great color. Plan to get it but after all the sales! Lol



Great. I already have a camel pair. The bronze is described as a gray-taupe but it looks dark in some online photos and I'm concerned it would be too similar to camel. If anyone gets a pair please post pics


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I should be receiving my anthracite Jenny boots today.. ordered them yesterday off of NAP.  Very excited!


----------



## lulilu

stbartschic said:


> I bought my black Caleen from the Soho store and I haven't had any problems at all with them. I did spray them with Meltonian water and stain protector and have been out and about with them in rain or shine.


 
Did the black come off before you sprayed?  Or no problems at all.  I returned the Barneys ones and may check out the Soho store to see if they still have them.  TIA.  I do love them and could use black boots.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> Did the black come off before you sprayed?  Or no problems at all.  I returned the Barneys ones and may check out the Soho store to see if they still have them.  TIA.  I do love them and could use black boots.



I just ordered a pair from NAP (and they still have another pair in your size . ) hoping they don't have the rub off issue. Love my brown pair


----------



## pellarin22

stbartschic said:


> Were they 30 or 40 off? Can I ask how much you paid with tax? Thx!!


 They were 40% off, and I paid $404 including tax. They still had size 38 in black, grey and camel as of last Saturday.


----------



## Love17

I know this is a VERY old post but I wanted to show some photos of the Isabel Marant Dicker boot compared with Ash Boots' inspiration. The Ash Boots are in the brown box and the Isabel Marant boots are in the white box.

Hopefully this will help some of you decide weather to spend $244 or $645.


----------



## arguspeace

Love17 said:


> I know this is a VERY old post but I wanted to show some photos of the Isabel Marant Dicker boot compared with Ash Boots' inspiration. The Ash Boots are in the brown box and the Isabel Marant boots are in the white box.
> 
> Hopefully this will help some of you decide weather to spend $244 or $645.



That is very helpful thank you!  Once you wear them for a while please share how they feel


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/139305
Dickers, and several other styles on the Matches sale!!


----------



## duna

livethelake said:


> I just ordered a pair from NAP (and they still have another pair in your size . ) hoping they don't have the rub off issue. Love my brown pair



I recieved my FORTH pair of Dickers from NAP, yesterday! I think they call the colour bronze. Now I really am finished


----------



## livethelake

duna said:


> I recieved my FORTH pair of Dickers from NAP, yesterday! I think they call the colour bronze. Now I really am finished



LOL

Duna -if i had a dollar for every time i have said I was finished .........


----------



## Fairy-bag

Love17 said:


> I know this is a VERY old post but I wanted to show some photos of the Isabel Marant Dicker boot compared with Ash Boots' inspiration. The Ash Boots are in the brown box and the Isabel Marant boots are in the white box.
> 
> Hopefully this will help some of you decide weather to spend $244 or $645.



I love the Jalouse but was not able to find them anywhere  I finally bought the Dicker when my size popped up again on NAP...


----------



## duna

livethelake said:


> LOL
> 
> Duna -if i had a dollar for every time i have said I was finished .........



LOL, don't I know it!


----------



## Jagger

Love17 said:


> I know this is a VERY old post but I wanted to show some photos of the Isabel Marant Dicker boot compared with Ash Boots' inspiration. The Ash Boots are in the brown box and the Isabel Marant boots are in the white box.
> 
> Hopefully this will help some of you decide weather to spend $244 or $645.



YOU ARE AMAZING! 

I was literally deciding on this yesterday thinking....I wish there was some way that I could get them side by side...
Pop in tpf and here you are  appreciate that!!


----------



## Jagger

Just an FYI if anyone has experienced the sizing in the hidden wedge boot Crissi:
My friend tried on the Crissi - she is my size twin, at 5'10, '2' and we both wear 41 (9.5 narrow) --- and the 41 in that boot was HUUUGGEEEE (like the Jenny was). Going to go for the 40 in that style....


----------



## bem3231

Hi ladies!

I just purchased my first pair of Dicker boots in the light greyish taupe suede. Is it recommended to pre-treat them with a waterproofing product? If so, is there a particular one that's recommended? Thank you!


----------



## dbaby

Jagger said:


> Just an FYI if anyone has experienced the sizing in the hidden wedge boot Crissi:
> My friend tried on the Crissi - she is my size twin, at 5'10, '2' and we both wear 41 (9.5 narrow) --- and the 41 in that boot was HUUUGGEEEE (like the Jenny was). Going to go for the 40 in that style....



Did you ever try the Caleen? Is the fit the same? I found that I had to size down for the Caleen compared to all other IM boots.


----------



## brigadeiro

bem3231 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just purchased my first pair of Dicker boots in the light greyish taupe suede. Is it recommended to pre-treat them with a waterproofing product? If so, is there a particular one that's recommended? Thank you!



I sprayed my Anthracite Dicker boots with Apple Guard (mainly for the fact that that's what I had in my house).

May I ask where you purchased your pair from? Is it described as 'Gris' on the box? I'm after a pale taupe pair...TIA!


----------



## bem3231

brigadeiro said:


> I sprayed my Anthracite Dicker boots with Apple Guard (mainly for the fact that that's what I had in my house).
> 
> May I ask where you purchased your pair from? Is it described as 'Gris' on the box? I'm after a pale taupe pair...TIA!



Hi there - thanks for the reply! I have apple garde so will maybe try that. 

Yes, my new boots are the Gris colour. I got them on NAP last week but they only had my size left (41) so I grabbed them. Good luck!


----------



## Kazzi

brigadeiro said:


> I sprayed my Anthracite Dicker boots with Apple Guard (mainly for the fact that that's what I had in my house).
> 
> May I ask where you purchased your pair from? Is it described as 'Gris' on the box? I'm after a pale taupe pair...TIA!


 
May be able to help...can I ask what size are you?


----------



## gymangel812

anthracite jennys from NAP sale came
shade:




sunlight:





*btw has anyone seen the caleen on sale (not in white preferably, size 36/37)?*


----------



## arguspeace

gymangel812 said:


> anthracite jennys from NAP sale came
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw has anyone seen the caleen on sale (not in white preferably, size 36/37)?*



Try The New Guard Australia, I think the black and brown are on sale


----------



## rdgldy

looks like they are back to full price on matches, weird!!!  I was all ready to buy last night and the price was not the sale price.


----------



## bem3231

Hi everyone - 

I know that there has been a lot of discussion on the sizing of Caleens vs. Dickers, and I have read through all of the related comments on this thread, but I still need a bit of help...

I take a 41 in the Dicker, and it fits me perfectly without a sock.  If the boot came in a 41.5 I might even try that, but 41 is the largest so I make do wearing them barefoot or with an ultra-thin hosiery style sockette.

I am now lemming the Caleens, but understand that they fit larger.  I would be ordering them on sale and hence could not exchange them if I ordered the wrong size.  I'm wondering if I should order a 40 or a 41?? Any feedback or advice would be most appreciated!


----------



## brigadeiro

Kazzi said:


> May be able to help...can I ask what size are you?



Aw, thanks for offering!  I'm a size 38, I've emailed some stores in the US to see if they still have them in stock, couldn't find any in Europe that would send to me in Australia (was hoping to buy from there 'cause it's cheaper...)

TIA!


----------



## ennna

bem3231 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I know that there has been a lot of discussion on the sizing of Caleens vs. Dickers, and I have read through all of the related comments on this thread, but I still need a bit of help...
> 
> I take a 41 in the Dicker, and it fits me perfectly without a sock.  If the boot came in a 41.5 I might even try that, but 41 is the largest so I make do wearing them barefoot or with an ultra-thin hosiery style sockette.
> 
> I am now lemming the Caleens, but understand that they fit larger.  I would be ordering them on sale and hence could not exchange them if I ordered the wrong size.  I'm wondering if I should order a 40 or a 41?? Any feedback or advice would be most appreciated!



I'm usually a 37.5, I tried Dicker and Caleen in 38 (my size in IM sneakers) and they were both big for me. I would need a 37 for both, so they are quite large. However, since you're a 41 in Dickers and you could even do a 41.5, you should probably get a 41 Caleen too. Even if they're a little bigger than Dickers (I'm not exactly sure, but no major size difference to me) they would be fine right?


----------



## JDN

gymangel812 said:


> anthracite jennys from NAP sale came
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw has anyone seen the caleen on sale (not in white preferably, size 36/37)?*



Waiting for mine to arrive tomorrow  yayyyy!!! Congrats!!! They look lovely!!!!


----------



## bem3231

ennna said:


> I'm usually a 37.5, I tried Dicker and Caleen in 38 (my size in IM sneakers) and they were both big for me. I would need a 37 for both, so they are quite large. However, since you're a 41 in Dickers and you could even do a 41.5, you should probably get a 41 Caleen too. Even if they're a little bigger than Dickers (I'm not exactly sure, but no major size difference to me) they would be fine right?



Thanks a lot for your feedback - it's much appreciated!


----------



## Kazzi

brigadeiro said:


> Aw, thanks for offering!  I'm a size 38, I've emailed some stores in the US to see if they still have them in stock, couldn't find any in Europe that would send to me in Australia (was hoping to buy from there 'cause it's cheaper...)
> 
> TIA!


 

Only had size 36, sorry! Good luck with your search...


----------



## brigadeiro

Kazzi said:


> Only had size 36, sorry! Good luck with your search...



Thanks *Kazzi*!  I ordered a pair from La Garconne, am confused about the 'Grey/Gris/Taupe' colour, hope they're not too pale!


----------



## Straight-Laced

gymangel812 said:


> anthracite jennys from NAP sale came
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw has anyone seen the caleen on sale (not in white preferably, size 36/37)?*




Congrats - they look great!  
I just ordered an anthracite pair too - I've been resisting Jennys forever so finally took the plunge.


----------



## Julide

Does anyone have a comparison pic between the Jenny's and the Christi's? TIA!!


----------



## JDN

livethelake said:


> LOL
> 
> Duna -if i had a dollar for every time i have said I was finished .........



Lol....so true...


----------



## JDN

Straight-Laced said:


> Congrats - they look great!
> I just ordered an anthracite pair too - I've been resisting Jennys forever so finally took the plunge.



Mine from NAP are out for delivery today. My first pair (forgot the actual color name) was ruined bc I dropped a piece of avocado on it  so sad....


----------



## corcor

How are Jennys running size-wise? I'm a true size 9, took a 40 in Dickers. Should I get a 40 in Jennys? Pics here are tempting me


----------



## gymangel812

corcor said:


> How are Jennys running size-wise? I'm a true size 9, took a 40 in Dickers. Should I get a 40 in Jennys? Pics here are tempting me


i got my same size in dickers & jennys.


----------



## JDN

corcor said:


> How are Jennys running size-wise? I'm a true size 9, took a 40 in Dickers. Should I get a 40 in Jennys? Pics here are tempting me



I am a US6.5 and got my first pair of Jenny's last year in a size 37 and thought it was too big but I kept them anyway....so when I got my second pair, I ordered a 36....they arrived today and they feel small....I probably should've stuck with a 37....the 36 feels snug without socks on


----------



## corcor

gymangel812 said:


> i got my same size in dickers & jennys.



Thanks for the advice all! I stuck with the same size I wear in Dickers. Hopefully they fit and now I'm officially on a shopping ban for awhile after doing some serious sales damage when I was already supposed to be on a ban :shame:


----------



## JDN

corcor said:


> Thanks for the advice all! I stuck with the same size I wear in Dickers. Hopefully they fit and now I'm officially on a shopping ban for awhile after doing some serious sales damage when I was already supposed to be on a ban :shame:



Congrats! I think you made the right decision to stick with the same size  please update us when you receive them!!!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Bought the Jenny on sale, can't wait to receive them! Same size of my Dicker. Hope they'll fit.  
Thank you guys, your posts are so informative!


----------



## corcor

JDN said:


> Congrats! I think you made the right decision to stick with the same size  please update us when you receive them!!!



Will do! They shipped this morning from Hong Kong, haven't ordered from NAP intl sites before (I'm in the US) but hopefully they won't take too long to arrive! Also ordered the Ariana jacket, now I sort of wish we were going into fall instead of summer so I could wear them, heh!


----------



## JDN

corcor said:


> Will do! They shipped this morning from Hong Kong, haven't ordered from NAP intl sites before (I'm in the US) but hopefully they won't take too long to arrive! Also ordered the Ariana jacket, now I sort of wish we were going into fall instead of summer so I could wear them, heh!



I had no idea they were in HK...nor did I know that we could order from their international site.....good to know  not that I NEED anything lol

I totally understand what you mean about wishing it was fall....I have 5 new balenciaga leather jackets that I'm dying to wear!!!!!!!


----------



## JDN

Poc


----------



## corcor

JDN said:


> I had no idea they were in HK...nor did I know that we could order from their international site.....good to know  not that I NEED anything lol
> 
> I totally understand what you mean about wishing it was fall....I have 5 new balenciaga leather jackets that I'm dying to wear!!!!!!!



Yes apparently you can order from the UK or Asia Pacific sites from the US! It actually worked out to be a little cheaper even with shipping and duties


----------



## JDN

corcor said:


> Yes apparently you can order from the UK or Asia Pacific sites from the US! It actually worked out to be a little cheaper even with shipping and duties



Good to know  I'll keep that in mind...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Hi ladies!!

This is my first time posting in this particular thread, I've posted in the IM sneakers thread a couple of times before. So I caved in and bought the bronze brown dickers from Lagarconne after spending one too many days debating between this color and the cognac color. It's my first pair of dicker boots (really excited about this).

Does anyone have the bronze brown color? If so, what do you think of the color?

I went with bronze because I figured they'd age better than the cognac color. 

Isabel Marant is taking all my money!!


----------



## Fairy-bag

GLuxeLady said:


> Isabel Marant is taking all my money!!



 Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Fairy-bag

My new Jenny! I usually don't like flat boots but I am in love with this style


----------



## JDN

Fairy-bag said:


> My new Jenny! I usually don't like flat boots but I am in love with this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226340



They look great on you!!! Love the outfit!!!


----------



## Fairy-bag

JDN said:


> They look great on you!!! Love the outfit!!!



Thanks! I'm so happy. For so long I did not understand why so many people liked them. Now I finally get it! &#128522;


----------



## arguspeace

Fairy-bag said:


> My new Jenny! I usually don't like flat boots but I am in love with this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226340



The boots look great on you, especially with that outfit!  I just rec'd the leather ones and they are quite stiff.  I am wondering if I should have gotten the suede ones


----------



## Fairy-bag

arguspeace said:


> The boots look great on you, especially with that outfit!  I just rec'd the leather ones and they are quite stiff.  I am wondering if I should have gotten the suede ones



Thanks! I am sorry you're not completely satisfied of your purchase. Are you considering returning them?


----------



## bem3231

Hi all..,

I just received a pair of black Caleens. Prior to even trying them on I noticed the color rubbing off - on the box, on the tissue in the box, on my fingers, etc. I recall reading on there people having some issues with color transfer from black Jenny's I think, but it seemed to be a hit and miss thing. 

Has anyone experienced this with black Caleens?

If you have experienced color running off with any IM boots did the problem eventually resolve itself, or do you regret having kept them?

Thanks!!


----------



## cutebear84

I missed net-a-porter sale for Jenny books! Is there any way I can get this boots for sale price at the moment?! :


----------



## gymangel812

cutebear84 said:


> I missed net-a-porter sale for Jenny books! Is there any way I can get this boots for sale price at the moment?! :


try the soho and LA boutiques. there were some on sale there. also at la garconne site.


----------



## gymangel812

got my brown caleens from the new guard (3 days to ship to the US from australia!, thanks to arguspeace for letting me know they're on sale!)

shade:




sunlight:








i stayed the same size as i am in dickers/jennys.


----------



## jellybebe

gymangel812 said:


> got my brown caleens from the new guard (3 days to ship to the US from australia!, thanks to arguspeace for letting me know they're on sale!)
> 
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stayed the same size as i am in dickers/jennys.



So lucky! I love these. How were customs?


----------



## gymangel812

jellybebe said:


> So lucky! I love these. How were customs?


didn't get any but they were fedex so they may come later


----------



## Fairy-bag

gymangel812 said:


> got my brown caleens from the new guard (3 days to ship to the US from australia!, thanks to arguspeace for letting me know they're on sale!)
> 
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stayed the same size as i am in dickers/jennys.



Congrats! So beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

gymangel812 said:


> got my brown caleens from the new guard (3 days to ship to the US from australia!, thanks to arguspeace for letting me know they're on sale!)
> 
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stayed the same size as i am in dickers/jennys.


I love these! congratulations!!


----------



## bem3231

gymangel812 said:


> got my brown caleens from the new guard (3 days to ship to the US from australia!, thanks to arguspeace for letting me know they're on sale!)
> 
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stayed the same size as i am in dickers/jennys.



Congrats! I just ordered both the black and cognac from New Guard. I can't wait to receive them. I am a snug 41 in suede Dickers and stayed the same size in the Caleens, which I've tried on for size. The 41 Caleens are a bit big but the 40s are a bit small, and I figure its easier to doctor a too big boot than to suffer in a too small one!


----------



## rdgldy

bem3231 said:


> Congrats! I just ordered both the black and cognac from New Guard. I can't wait to receive them. I am a snug 41 in suede Dickers and stayed the same size in the Caleens, which I've tried on for size. The 41 Caleens are a bit big but the 40s are a bit small, and I figure its easier to doctor a too big boot than to suffer in a too small one!


I really need a 39 but am so tempted to order the 40 and pad the hell out of them!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Fairy-bag said:


> Congrats on your purchase!


Thank you Fairy-bag! Everytime I swear off buying another pair of IM, she finds a way to suck me back in 

Now I'm kind of eyeing the Jenny boot, but I'm afraid how slouchy they are


----------



## GLuxeLady

Fairy-bag said:


> My new Jenny! I usually don't like flat boots but I am in love with this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226340


oooh those look really really nice on you!!

Do they make your foot look long at all? I was worried that it would make my feet appear that way


----------



## arguspeace

Fairy-bag said:


> Thanks! I am sorry you're not completely satisfied of your purchase. Are you considering returning them?



Yes I'm going to return them to NAP.  The price was great but they would just sit in my closet.  I'll put the refund towards one of the many other things I have my eye on, like more Dickers!


----------



## duna

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> This is my first time posting in this particular thread, I've posted in the IM sneakers thread a couple of times before. So I caved in and bought the bronze brown dickers from Lagarconne after spending one too many days debating between this color and the cognac color. It's my first pair of dicker boots (really excited about this).
> 
> *Does anyone have the bronze brown color? If so, what do you think of the color?
> *
> I went with bronze because I figured they'd age better than the cognac color.
> 
> Isabel Marant is taking all my money!!



Yes I just bought the bronze Dickers from NAP. I like the colour a lot: since I already have a honey colored pair and a sage pair , I'm covered with light colours, but I only have a charcoal grey pair for darks, so this bronze rounds up my collection nicely!


----------



## Fairy-bag

GLuxeLady said:


> Thank you Fairy-bag! Everytime I swear off buying another pair of IM, she finds a way to suck me back in
> 
> Now I'm kind of eyeing the Jenny boot, but I'm afraid how slouchy they are





GLuxeLady said:


> oooh those look really really nice on you!!
> 
> Do they make your foot look long at all? I was worried that it would make my feet appear that way



I will post some more pics asap for your reference! Yes, they are a tad slouchy but not as much as they seem in some pics, but the bootleg is actually quite stiff and 'workable', if that is the word. 

I am a 36 so I don't think they make my feet look longer.




arguspeace said:


> Yes I'm going to return them to NAP.  The price was great but they would just sit in my closet.  I'll put the refund towards one of the many other things I have my eye on, like more Dickers!



Good!


----------



## Paris Darling

Does anyone know if the black Dicker boots are last season (and will go on sale) or are they new season? I really like them, but (since I'm a student and don't have a lot of money) I don't want to risk that I pay full price and a week later they will go on sale, or something...


----------



## Fairy-bag

Paris Darling said:


> Does anyone know if the black Dicker boots are last season (and will go on sale) or are they new season? I really like them, but (since I'm a student and don't have a lot of money) I don't want to risk that I pay full price and a week later they will go on sale, or something...



I bought my black suede dicker in the Spring


----------



## bem3231

Paris Darling said:


> Does anyone know if the black Dicker boots are last season (and will go on sale) or are they new season? I really like them, but (since I'm a student and don't have a lot of money) I don't want to risk that I pay full price and a week later they will go on sale, or something...



There are black leather (not suede) Dickers on for 30% off on lagarconne.com I believe.


----------



## ellena_x

I recently bought the leather dicker boots in black and was wondering if anyone knew what else I need to treat them with apart from waterproof spray. Id like to keep them in as best condition as possible. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Paris Darling

Fairy-bag said:


> I bought my black suede dicker in the Spring





bem3231 said:


> There are black leather (not suede) Dickers on for 30% off on lagarconne.com I believe.



Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

gymangel812 said:


> got my brown caleens from the new guard (3 days to ship to the US from australia!, thanks to arguspeace for letting me know they're on sale!)
> 
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stayed the same size as i am in dickers/jennys.


I just ordered the 40s-I know they will be too big, but I have a great cobbler


----------



## GLuxeLady

Fairy-bag said:


> I will post some more pics asap for your reference! Yes, they are a tad slouchy but not as much as they seem in some pics, but the bootleg is actually quite stiff and 'workable', if that is the word.
> 
> I am a 36 so I don't think they make my feet look longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good!



Thanks Fairy-bag! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

duna said:


> Yes I just bought the bronze Dickers from NAP. I like the colour a lot: since I already have a honey colored pair and a sage pair , I'm covered with light colours, but I only have a charcoal grey pair for darks, so this bronze rounds up my collection nicely!



I received them the other day, I was unsure about the color at first. After trying them on with a few outfits, I decided to keep them. It has been really hot here in NYC weather-wise, so I'm going to hold off wearing them. 

I really can't wait to wear them though!!


----------



## duna

GLuxeLady said:


> I received them the other day, I was unsure about the color at first. After trying them on with a few outfits, I decided to keep them. It has been really hot here in NYC weather-wise, so I'm going to hold off wearing them.
> 
> I really can't wait to wear them though!!



Yes, it's very hot in my neck of the woods too, so I haven't worn mine either yet!


----------



## bem3231

Ladies I need some feedback, please! I have only had suede Dickers in the past, and just received my first pair of smooth leather Dickers. I ordered the same size as my suede ones, but they feel tighter and definitely less comfortable - presumably due to the fact that the leather is much stiffer than the suede. To those of you who have smooth leather Dickers - do they soften up considerably and get more comfortable? Do they ever get as comfortable as the suede ones?

Thank you!


----------



## mangosteen23

I don't have the suede dickers, only the leather so can't really compare but if it helps my leather ones are softening quite fast and are super comfortable.


----------



## dbaby

bem3231 said:


> Ladies I need some feedback, please! I have only had suede Dickers in the past, and just received my first pair of smooth leather Dickers. I ordered the same size as my suede ones, but they feel tighter and definitely less comfortable - presumably due to the fact that the leather is much stiffer than the suede. To those of you who have smooth leather Dickers - do they soften up considerably and get more comfortable? Do they ever get as comfortable as the suede ones?
> 
> Thank you!



I've had my suede ones for about 1.5 years and the leather ones since early this year. The suede is softer but the leather is comfortable for me too. I've always taken about half a size larger in boots though. I add the gel insole and can still wear it with the zippers down without any slippage.


----------



## rdgldy

got my Caleens from Australia-very quickly! A little big but fine with thick socks at 30% off!


----------



## arguspeace

rdgldy said:


> got my Caleens from Australia-very quickly! A little big but fine with thick socks at 30% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235806



Nice!  Are they from New Guard?


----------



## gymangel812

rdgldy said:


> got my Caleens from Australia-very quickly! A little big but fine with thick socks at 30% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235806


they look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

arguspeace said:


> Nice!  Are they from New Guard?



new guard!


----------



## rdgldy

arguspeace and gymangel, thank you!


----------



## jellybebe

So sad I missed out on the brown Caleens on sale. I still really want them but not for full price. 

Maybe I'm crazy but suddenly the Norwoods are looking really cute. They look just like the Basleys minus the tassel but made of pony hair.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> So sad I missed out on the brown Caleens on sale. I still really want them but not for full price.
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy but suddenly the Norwoods are looking really cute. They look just like the Basleys minus the tassel but made of pony hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236345
> View attachment 2236346



I like!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

So I took a chance & wore my new bronze leather dickers in this heat & I gotta say they were the most comfortable boots I've worn in ever!! 

I did notice that the sole is pretty sensitive however. I had to take them to the cobbler to put a rubber bottom on. 

I soooo love them!!


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> I like!!



I know! Debating buying them for Fall/Winter!


----------



## regeens

rdgldy said:


> got my Caleens from Australia-very quickly! A little big but fine with thick socks at 30% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235806



Great deal *rdg*! I didn't even know about New Guard til I saw your post!


----------



## rdgldy

regeens said:


> Great deal *rdg*! I didn't even know about New Guard til I saw your post!


and on your side of the globe too!!!


----------



## PollyGal

Do u all think black Dickers would look ok with black opaque tights and a black dress?


----------



## Julide

PollyGal said:


> Do u all think black Dickers would look ok with black opaque tights and a black dress?



I've worn a similar outfit like that and thought it was ok.


----------



## PollyGal

Julide said:


> I've worn a similar outfit like that and thought it was ok.



Thanks Julide!


----------



## GLuxeLady

So I made a huge mistake & wore my bronze leather dicker boots today. I got caught in a serious torrential downpour and now they have light brown spots! I sprayed water repellent on them before wearing them that were recommended to me by the cobbler but I don't think it helped.

Has this ever happened to anyone? I'm sad because this is only the 2nd time I wear them!!!


----------



## bem3231

GLuxeLady said:


> So I made a huge mistake & wore my bronze leather dicker boots today. I got caught in a serious torrential downpour and now they have light brown spots! I sprayed water repellent on them before wearing them that were recommended to me by the cobbler but I don't think it helped.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone? I'm sad because this is only the 2nd time I wear them!!!



Hmmm - I am just debating whether to return my bronze leather dicker boots. I purchased them hoping that they would prove 'heartier' than the suede, but there have been two comments now about them getting water stained easily. Those who have had both leather and suede, how does wear / upkeep compare for each type of leather?


----------



## GLuxeLady

bem3231 said:


> Hmmm - I am just debating whether to return my bronze leather dicker boots. I purchased them hoping that they would prove 'heartier' than the suede, but there have been two comments now about them getting water stained easily. Those who have had both leather and suede, how does wear / upkeep compare for each type of leather?





To give you an update, the cobbler was able to wash & repolish my boots & they look brand new again. You can't even see the water damage! But I think I was lucky because the shade of bronze brown was close to a polish they had in-house. 

Not sure how the suede dickers differ, my guess is that they require more up keep unless you prefer your boots with a more worn in feel to them. Leather might be easier to fix with a cobbler, depending on the shade you choose.


----------



## gymangel812

bem3231 said:


> Hmmm - I am just debating whether to return my bronze leather dicker boots. I purchased them hoping that they would prove 'heartier' than the suede, but there have been two comments now about them getting water stained easily. Those who have had both leather and suede, how does wear / upkeep compare for each type of leather?


i have the leather dickers and suede jennys. both are pretty easy to care for. i don't wear my suede jennys in the rain. both are water proofed with meltonian water proofing spray. i've worn my leather dickers in the rain/snow with no problems.


----------



## ellena_x

gymangel812 said:


> i have the leather dickers and suede jennys. both are pretty easy to care for. i don't wear my suede jennys in the rain. both are water proofed with meltonian water proofing spray. i've worn my leather dickers in the rain/snow with no problems.



How do you care for your leather dickers? Recently got some and only waterproofed them what else should I do to them? I was told maybe polish? But not sure what kind. Thanks


----------



## gymangel812

ellena_x said:


> How do you care for your leather dickers? Recently got some and only waterproofed them what else should I do to them? I was told maybe polish? But not sure what kind. Thanks


i just sprayed mine.


----------



## GLuxeLady

I sprayed my dickers with meltonian water proofing spray as well but I still had water damage appear on my shoes. Either the quality of the leather has changed or I didn't apply the spray correctly (which could be a likelihood as well).


----------



## bem3231

Hi ladies! Can anyone comment how Rachel Comey Dazze boots compare to Dickers in terms of size and fit?


----------



## dessertpouch

La Garconne 4th of July weekend promo, 7/3/13-7/7/13: extra 20% off of sale items (with some exclusions)

code: USADAY

Appears to work on the marked-down Jenny and Dicker boots -- limited sizes available last I checked (36-37 mostly, maybe 1-2 styles in 38-40)


----------



## glamourous1098

Can someone tell me how the fit on the suede Jenny's runs?  I'm a 37/37 and a half in most heels and flats, would a 37 fit?  Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

glamourous1098 said:


> Can someone tell me how the fit on the suede Jenny's runs?  I'm a 37/37 and a half in most heels and flats, would a 37 fit?  Thanks!


it should if you're mostly a 37.


----------



## rdgldy

not boots, but my lapaz sandals-didnt know where to post them


----------



## luckybunny

^LOVE those!!!


----------



## bisbee

I just ordered the bronze Dickers from La Garconne - $336!  Could not resist!


----------



## jellybebe

bisbee said:


> I just ordered the bronze Dickers from La Garconne - $336!  Could not resist!



What a great deal!


----------



## rdgldy

luckybunny said:


> ^LOVE those!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

bisbee said:


> I just ordered the bronze Dickers from La Garconne - $336!  Could not resist!



great score!


----------



## aa12

Im so mad I missed out on the caleens at new guard, I saw this too late.

If anyone sees them in a 5 or 6 in black please let me know


----------



## bem3231

aa12 said:


> Im so mad I missed out on the caleens at new guard, I saw this too late.
> 
> If anyone sees them in a 5 or 6 in black please let me know



If it is any consolation when the Caleens went on sale at New Guard there was only a size 41 left in black. I know because I bought them!


----------



## aa12

bem3231 said:


> If it is any consolation when the Caleens went on sale at New Guard there was only a size 41 left in black. I know because I bought them!



I'm sure they look great on you!


----------



## Frugalfinds

So are the IM's actually Italian sizing and not French sizing? NAP said it was French sizing, which meant that since I normally get a size 7/37 I would need a 38 (based on their size chart), but they seem to be close to a size too big. I haven't tried them on with socks yet, so I might be able to get away with keeping them since they are a more laid back boot anyway...


----------



## bem3231

Frugalfinds said:


> So are the IM's actually Italian sizing and not French sizing? NAP said it was French sizing, which meant that since I normally get a size 7/37 I would need a 38 (based on their size chart), but they seem to be close to a size too big. I haven't tried them on with socks yet, so I might be able to get away with keeping them since they are a more laid back boot anyway...



Which boots do you have? My Caleens fit about a full size bigger than my Dickers.


----------



## Frugalfinds

bem3231 said:


> Which boots do you have? My Caleens fit about a full size bigger than my Dickers.



Wow, that is a difference!  They are the suede Jenny boots.


----------



## rdgldy

bem3231 said:


> If it is any consolation when the Caleens went on sale at New Guard there was only a size 41 left in black. I know because I bought them!


----------



## bem3231

Hi ladies - Can anyone direct me to a side-by-side comparison of 'gris' suede and 'bronze' suede Dickers?  I have a pair of gris and am considering the bronze.  In some photos that I've seen they look very different, and in others they look very similar.  I'm wondering if anyone can provide some feedback that would help me decide if it's redundant to have both?

Thank you!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

dbaby said:


> Try it on? They're super flattering and cute, but I wish they had a plain non-studded version for my own taste.



For those of you ladies who want the Caleen in a non-studded version, looks like the Cluster (leather version) and the Crisi (suede version) are it.

Silly on my part, I've been stalking this forum for a while regarding sizing on Dickers and reading all about the Caleens that I JUST realized that there is a hidden wedge in the Caleens.  That is a clincher for me.

Love that little bit of height the wedge gives for a short girl like me .. and how nice it makes one's calves look  .. I think I'll be lusting after the Cluster and Crisi now since I'm more of a non studded fan too.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Isabel_Marant/All?pn=1&viewall=off&image_view=product&dScroll=0






http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374549


----------



## sammie225

just wanted to share a mod pic of my isabel marant caleen which are getting slowly this nice distressed look


----------



## jellybebe

sammie225 said:


> just wanted to share a mod pic of my isabel marant caleen which are getting slowly this nice distressed look



They look great on you!


----------



## dbaby

cinnabun4chu said:


> For those of you ladies who want the Caleen in a non-studded version, looks like the Cluster (leather version) and the Crisi (suede version) are it.
> 
> Silly on my part, I've been stalking this forum for a while regarding sizing on Dickers and reading all about the Caleens that I JUST realized that there is a hidden wedge in the Caleens.  That is a clincher for me.
> 
> Love that little bit of height the wedge gives for a short girl like me .. and how nice it makes one's calves look  .. I think I'll be lusting after the Cluster and Crisi now since I'm more of a non studded fan too.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/De...pn=1&viewall=off&image_view=product&dScroll=0
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/374550/374550_ou_xl.jpg
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374549
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/374549/374549_ou_xl.jpg



La Garconne also has a knee high hidden wedge boot! I wonder how that one looks. http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21261&sid=1233&pid=1233


----------



## rdgldy

sammie225 said:


> just wanted to share a mod pic of my isabel marant caleen which are getting slowly this nice distressed look



they look great!!


----------



## frankiextah

Can anyone direct me in terms of sizing? I am 38 in both bobby and betty sneakers, and the 37 dicker boot fits just a little tight, and 38 fits a little loose, so I don't know which one to pick! They are the new fall 2013 bronze "velvet leather" (suede with nubuck texture)... Will they stretch out? Wondering if a cobbler can stretch them to be 1/4 size larger? I literally have to decide by tomorrow! Thank you everyone in advance!!


----------



## corcor

Couldn't believe more people didn't take advantage of the Dickers on clearance combined with the 4th of July promo on La Garconne. I picked up the cognac leather pair for about $365 after tax, lovvvvee.


----------



## luckybunny

^Lucky girl!!!!!!  What a great deal and beautiful dickers - i have them in the same color, very versatile!!


----------



## bem3231

corcor said:


> Couldn't believe more people didn't take advantage of the Dickers on clearance combined with the 4th of July promo on La Garconne. I picked up the cognac leather pair for about $365 after tax, lovvvvee.



I just sent my bronze leather Dickers back. I found that the smooth leather ones were nowhere near as comfy for me as the velvet suede. I just ordered the bronze velvet suede ones instead. Lucky you that these worked out for you - enjoy!


----------



## bisbee

My bronze Dickers came today from La Garconne - $336!  They are just a bit stiff, but I'm sure they will stretch and soften a lot!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

corcor said:


> Couldn't believe more people didn't take advantage of the Dickers on clearance combined with the 4th of July promo on La Garconne. I picked up the cognac leather pair for about $365 after tax, lovvvvee.



Agreed!  Just got mine in "Noir" or black as I like to call it.  So hard to find mod photos of the leather Dickers because everyone seems to have the suede.  I'm happy with them though, they are super cute and seem very comfortable as well


----------



## cinnabun4chu

frankiextah said:


> Can anyone direct me in terms of sizing? I am 38 in both bobby and betty sneakers, and the 37 dicker boot fits just a little tight, and 38 fits a little loose, so I don't know which one to pick! They are the new fall 2013 bronze "velvet leather" (suede with nubuck texture)... Will they stretch out? Wondering if a cobbler can stretch them to be 1/4 size larger? I literally have to decide by tomorrow! Thank you everyone in advance!!



Don't know if you decided yet.. but I saw the 37 because from what I've read and heard.. they'll stretch out.


----------



## corcor

bem3231 said:


> I just sent my bronze leather Dickers back. I found that the smooth leather ones were nowhere near as comfy for me as the velvet suede. I just ordered the bronze velvet suede ones instead. Lucky you that these worked out for you - enjoy!


I wonder if the leather differs at all? I found the leather very soft on my cognac pair. I do have a suede pair in khaki from last fall that I've worn to death, happy to have options now!


----------



## corcor

cinnabun4chu said:


> Agreed!  Just got mine in "Noir" or black as I like to call it.  So hard to find mod photos of the leather Dickers because everyone seems to have the suede.  I'm happy with them though, they are super cute and seem very comfortable as well


Noir is so pretty! They look like they'll break in quite nicely too


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Isabel Marant Caleen boots on sale in black.. only 39 and 40
Original $890.00  Now $712.00 (20% off)

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=19882&sid=178&pid=


----------



## trepidationdreams

Hi ladies! I am looking to purchase the Caleen boots, but I'm unsure as to what size I should take. I am a 39 in Beketts (the right foot was originally tight, but they have since loosened up), so should I purchase the Caleen in a 39 too? I'm usually a US 8.5 and generally size up when it comes to EU sizing to a 39. The option of purchasing two sizes would be a bit difficult, so I'm hoping to guess right the first time! Thank you for your help!


----------



## arguspeace

bem3231 said:


> I just sent my bronze leather Dickers back. I found that the smooth leather ones were nowhere near as comfy for me as the velvet suede. I just ordered the bronze velvet suede ones instead. Lucky you that these worked out for you - enjoy!



I sent the bronze leather back for the same reason!  Then I ordered the off black suede from Barneys but the suede is not nearly as soft as my Gris ones from 1.5 years ago.  Please let us know if the bronze suede is soft to your liking.  I wonder if the suede material has changed.


----------



## bem3231

arguspeace said:


> I sent the bronze leather back for the same reason!  Then I ordered the off black suede from Barneys but the suede is not nearly as soft as my Gris ones from 1.5 years ago.  Please let us know if the bronze suede is soft to your liking.  I wonder if the suede material has changed.



I'm glad that I'm not the only one who finds the smooth leather Dickers uncomfortable. Are the off black ones that you ordered the new 'textured leather' for fall? I was going to order those but wasn't sure if they were closer to the velvet suede or the smooth leather. I will report back when I get my bronze suede ones!


----------



## Schuholic

Oh girls im so exited! Just ordered my very first IM pair -the bronze suede dickers! Im drooling over them for two years now and finally decided to pull the trigger! Hope they arrive soon, cant wait to where them wich cute dresses


----------



## livethelake

For those of you who have the black Caleen boots, is the black dye rubbing off the boot?  And if yes for how long?


----------



## arguspeace

bem3231 said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one who finds the smooth leather Dickers uncomfortable. Are the off black ones that you ordered the new 'textured leather' for fall? I was going to order those but wasn't sure if they were closer to the velvet suede or the smooth leather. I will report back when I get my bronze suede ones!



I just checked the Barneys description and it says "distressed leather". Weird the price went from $595 to $650.  Anyway, my mistake for not reading the fine print, I thought it was the same suede as my older pair.  I would say these are more like the smooth leather.  It is suede to the touch but not soft at all.  The leather is stiff and there is no velvety feel to them.  I still prefer the suede, the softness makes walking easier for me


----------



## Love Street

livethelake said:


> For those of you who have the black Caleen boots, is the black dye rubbing off the boot?  And if yes for how long?



Hi there! I have had the black Caleens for about a month (and LOVING them!) There was black dye on the inside of the box, but so far no dye has worn off on my skin or pants - and I've worn them in hot weather too. I did spill water on them and rubbed it off with a towel, and when I rubbed hard some dye came off on the towel. But seems like you have to work at it in my case. 

As a side note, the "distressed leather" does not seem to be treated to resist water and these could water stain. On my boots, it just added to the distressed look, but I will be treating them before I wear them in any sort of wet weather.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ruby & Tallulah in the UK have the size 40 Camel Suede Dicker on sale : 

http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk/is...cker-boot.html?SID=n53en0sua008f1g1m1ingh7mb1

They're very nice to deal with and ship everywhere.


----------



## Shimmerpink

Straight-Laced said:


> Ruby & Tallulah in the UK have the size 40 Camel Suede Dicker on sale :
> 
> http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk/is...cker-boot.html?SID=n53en0sua008f1g1m1ingh7mb1
> 
> They're very nice to deal with and ship everywhere.



I bought my camel dicker boots from this shop a while back. They were very pleasant to deal with and organising a mail order was really straight forward.  Mine were full price but I love them


----------



## livethelake

Love Street said:


> Hi there! I have had the black Caleens for about a month (and LOVING them!) There was black dye on the inside of the box, but so far no dye has worn off on my skin or pants - and I've worn them in hot weather too. I did spill water on them and rubbed it off with a towel, and when I rubbed hard some dye came off on the towel. But seems like you have to work at it in my case.
> 
> As a side note, the "distressed leather" does not seem to be treated to resist water and these could water stain. On my boots, it just added to the distressed look, but I will be treating them before I wear them in any sort of wet weather.



Thanks so much for the info.  I own the brown caleens and the leather is different from the black.  (now going in search of a pair in black on sale............. )


----------



## bem3231

livethelake said:


> For those of you who have the black Caleen boots, is the black dye rubbing off the boot?  And if yes for how long?



I have had two pairs of black Caleens sent from two different companies (the first was the wrong size).  The first pair that I received the dye was rubbing off terribly - on the box, the shoe bags, my fingers - you name it.  The second pair that I received (and kept) is much better - hardly any dye has worn off them.  I think it may partially be a function of some lots being more prone to dye-transfer than others.


----------



## rdgldy

livethelake said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  I own the brown caleens and the leather is different from the black.  (now going in search of a pair in black on sale............. )


Good luck with that!!!  I would love to find black on sale


----------



## livethelake

Uggg...That is so frustrating.  Makes me crazy when there is no quality control.  On an $800+ pair of boots how hard can it be to get the amount of dye right???



bem3231 said:


> I have had two pairs of black Caleens sent from two different companies (the first was the wrong size).  The first pair that I received the dye was rubbing off terribly - on the box, the shoe bags, my fingers - you name it.  The second pair that I received (and kept) is much better - hardly any dye has worn off them.  I think it may partially be a function of some lots being more prone to dye-transfer than others.



Maybe between the two of us we can find them   I love these boots.  I have worn my brown pair a few times already and I neeeeeeeeeeddddddd them in black too!



rdgldy said:


> Good luck with that!!!  I would love to find black on sale


----------



## rdgldy

livethelake said:


> Uggg...That is so frustrating.  Makes me crazy when there is no quality control.  On an $800+ pair of boots how hard can it be to get the amount of dye right???
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe between the two of us we can find them   I love these boots.  I have worn my brown pair a few times already and I neeeeeeeeeeddddddd them in black too!




Deal!! We can do this!


----------



## jellybebe

livethelake said:


> Uggg...That is so frustrating.  Makes me crazy when there is no quality control.  On an $800+ pair of boots how hard can it be to get the amount of dye right???
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe between the two of us we can find them   I love these boots.  I have worn my brown pair a few times already and I neeeeeeeeeeddddddd them in black too!



I swear that I saw them on sale somewhere... Maybe Matches?


----------



## Straight-Laced

If anyone is looking for the White Caleens Mrs H has them at 40% off -

http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Caleen_Boot_White/


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> If anyone is looking for the White Caleens Mrs H has them at 40% off -
> 
> http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Caleen_Boot_White/


great deal, only wish they were the black ones~!


----------



## forchanel

Just purchased bronze suede dicker boots and I love them!!! Ive never worn boots with shorts before but I will now!! Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Jaded81

Has anyone tried the Crisi Boot? How is the sizing like? I have weird feet... I am generally 39 in IM shoes but with the Dicker I had to get a 38 because my heel kept slipping.


----------



## rdgldy

La Garconne 20% off! 39 and 40 only.


livethelake said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  I own the brown caleens and the leather is different from the black.  (now going in search of a pair in black on sale............. )


----------



## Love Street

Jaded81 said:


> Has anyone tried the Crisi Boot? How is the sizing like? I have weird feet... I am generally 39 in IM shoes but with the Dicker I had to get a 38 because my heel kept slipping.



I find it identical to the Caleen, if that helps any. I bought the Crisi in bronze and love it so much - I think it is going to be a year round boot for me.


----------



## aomalita

Jaded81 said:


> Has anyone tried the Crisi Boot? How is the sizing like? I have weird feet... I am generally 39 in IM shoes but with the Dicker I had to get a 38 because my heel kept slipping.



I tried them on at Barney's. I'm usually a 38 but I could actually squeeze into a 36!! They are brand new out of the box, no one had tried them on yet. I did walk around a little bit in the store and they are pretty comfortable but I think that's pushing it to go down 2 sizes. I did a lot of thinking coz I just bought the Bobby but I couldn't resist how comfortable and versatile the Crisi are so I ordered a pair in 37.


----------



## aomalita

Another damage done by IM boots. Just got a bronze suede pair from Farfetch. The finish of the suede is different from previous season, size wise they are the same to me. Here are some pictures.




Here are some more compare to the khaki from last season.


----------



## jellybebe

aomalita said:


> Another damage done by IM boots. Just got a bronze suede pair from Farfetch. The finish of the suede is different from previous season, size wise they are the same to me. Here are some pictures.
> View attachment 2262336
> 
> View attachment 2262337
> 
> Here are some more compare to the khaki from last season.
> View attachment 2262339
> 
> View attachment 2262340



These are so pretty! I'm very tempted.


----------



## ceeli

sooo happy--scored the black suede jenny boots on net-a-porter a couple days ago for $250 and got them YESTERDAY! wow fast shipping, and they fit perfectly! i'm usually a 7.5-8 in boots and got them in 39. excited to wear them!!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

I ordered what I thought were the Cluster boot, according to Farfetch's website, turns out they were the bronze Crisi boot. Either way, they are gorgeous!! I am in NO WAY disappointed with this purchase. My bank account probably is, however


----------



## GLuxeLady

ceeli said:


> sooo happy--scored the black suede jenny boots on net-a-porter a couple days ago for $250 and got them YESTERDAY! wow fast shipping, and they fit perfectly! i'm usually a 7.5-8 in boots and got them in 39. excited to wear them!!!



Congrats Ceeli!! so jealous you got them at such a good price!!! You're really lucked out


----------



## ceeli

GLuxeLady said:


> Congrats Ceeli!! so jealous you got them at such a good price!!! You're really lucked out




thanks!! i didn't mean to brag . it's my first pair of IM shoes. i'm eyeing the sneaker wedges next!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Jaded81 said:


> Has anyone tried the Crisi Boot? How is the sizing like? I have weird feet... I am generally 39 in IM shoes but with the Dicker I had to get a 38 because my heel kept slipping.



I just got my pair of Crisi today. They are definitely more roomier, and wider, even though there's a wedge in them, than dicker boots. I got a 39 but I probably could have gone with a 38. The wedge isn't really that high either. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## GLuxeLady

ceeli said:


> thanks!! i didn't mean to brag . it's my first pair of IM shoes. i'm eyeing the sneaker wedges next!!



That's usually how it starts, you can't just have one pair, you're going to want all of them LOL


----------



## aomalita

GLuxeLady said:


> I ordered what I thought were the Cluster boot, according to Farfetch's website, turns out they were the bronze Crisi boot. Either way, they are gorgeous!! I am in NO WAY disappointed with this purchase. My bank account probably is, however


Aren't they so comfortable! I cant wait for mine to arrive. I got the bronze too. Congratulations!! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## aomalita

ceeli said:


> sooo happy--scored the black suede jenny boots on net-a-porter a couple days ago for $250 and got them YESTERDAY! wow fast shipping, and they fit perfectly! i'm usually a 7.5-8 in boots and got them in 39. excited to wear them!!!


Great score! Congratulations.


----------



## aomalita

jellybebe said:


> These are so pretty! I'm very tempted.


Thank you jellybebe!! I can't wait to play dress up now. Lol.


----------



## GLuxeLady

aomalita said:


> Aren't they so comfortable! I cant wait for mine to arrive. I got the bronze too. Congratulations!! Glad it worked out for you.



They truly are!! You're going to love the color! It actually looks more grey/taupe than bronze in my opinion, but they work w/ my wardrobe anyway


----------



## smb17

I have the opportunity to purchase the Dickers in Camel
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_1OdPRQm-kk/UUSw97QvyhI/AAAAAAAAJ8E/qlP_DHVKIzg/s1600/isabel+marant+dicker+boots,+vanja,+fashion+and+style+blog.JPG

However, I've been recently loving the grey-taupe pair thats completely sold out everywhere! (grey-taupe pair is the one below) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I need some advice: should I purchase the camel's or should I try to wait until spring/summer to see if anywhere gets the grey-taupe pair back in stock?


----------



## alyra

smb17 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase the Dickers in Camel
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_1OdPRQm-...cker+boots,+vanja,+fashion+and+style+blog.JPG
> 
> However, I've been recently loving the grey-taupe pair thats completely sold out everywhere! (grey-taupe pair is the one below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I need some advice: should I purchase the camel's or should I try to wait until spring/summer to see if anywhere gets the grey-taupe pair back in stock?



What's the official color name? Gris is available on Forward.


----------



## Pia

hi ladies, just received my first IM boots today and it's a Jenny in black calf leather 

i just need your opinions on a few things, and pls free to tell me if i'm being too OC 


1. you can see that the inside sole looks dirty. this is only on one shoe. the other appears to be ok.

2. i also found a few quite deep dents on the leather. i have marked those in the photo so you can see.

3. the dye appears to be coming off as well. the box it came with is full of smudges (i believe this will fix itself after a few wears so not a biggie really)

4. the sole has a few scratches.


so jenny boots owners, are these normal and typical for the jennys? i really really like it but if you think i need to get a replacement pair i want to be able to do it the soonest so i can start wearing 'em  

appreciate your help! cheers


----------



## Pia

i thought i'd create a separate thread just in case it gets lost in the IM boots thread.



hi ladies, just received my first IM boots today and it's a Jenny in black calf leather 

i just need your opinions on a few things, and pls free to tell me if i'm being too OC 


1. you can see that the inside sole looks dirty. this is only on one shoe. the other appears to be ok.

2. i also found a few quite deep dents on the leather. i have marked those in the photo so you can see.

3. the dye appears to be coming off as well. the box it came with is full of smudges (i believe this will fix itself after a few wears so not a biggie really)

4. the sole has a few scratches.


so jenny boots owners, are these normal and typical for the jennys? i really really like it but if you think i need to get a replacement pair i want to be able to do it the soonest so i can start wearing 'em  

appreciate your help! cheers


----------



## smb17

alyra said:


> What's the official color name? Gris is available on Forward.


No idea! This pair on net-a-porter said the color is a grey-taupe but it looks like a light camel? http://www.lyst.com/shoes/isabel-marant-the-dicker-suede-ankle-boots-gray/

I don't think it's gris, that's too light


----------



## bem3231

smb17 said:


> No idea! This pair on net-a-porter said the color is a grey-taupe but it looks like a light camel? http://www.lyst.com/shoes/isabel-marant-the-dicker-suede-ankle-boots-gray/
> 
> I don't think it's gris, that's too light



 I'm pretty sure that 'Gris' is indeed the colour you're after.


----------



## imlvholic

Pia said:


> hi ladies, just received my first IM boots today and it's a Jenny in black calf leather
> 
> i just need your opinions on a few things, and pls free to tell me if i'm being too OC
> 
> 
> 1. you can see that the inside sole looks dirty. this is only on one shoe. the other appears to be ok.
> 
> 2. i also found a few quite deep dents on the leather. i have marked those in the photo so you can see.
> 
> 3. the dye appears to be coming off as well. the box it came with is full of smudges (i believe this will fix itself after a few wears so not a biggie really)
> 
> 4. the sole has a few scratches.
> 
> 
> so jenny boots owners, are these normal and typical for the jennys? i really really like it but if you think i need to get a replacement pair i want to be able to do it the soonest so i can start wearing 'em
> 
> appreciate your help! cheers


They don't bother me at all.


----------



## luckybunny

Pia said:


> hi ladies, just received my first IM boots today and it's a Jenny in black calf leather
> 
> i just need your opinions on a few things, and pls free to tell me if i'm being too OC
> 
> 
> 1. you can see that the inside sole looks dirty. this is only on one shoe. the other appears to be ok.
> 
> 2. i also found a few quite deep dents on the leather. i have marked those in the photo so you can see.
> 
> 3. the dye appears to be coming off as well. the box it came with is full of smudges (i believe this will fix itself after a few wears so not a biggie really)
> 
> 4. the sole has a few scratches.
> 
> 
> so jenny boots owners, are these normal and typical for the jennys? i really really like it but if you think i need to get a replacement pair i want to be able to do it the soonest so i can start wearing 'em
> 
> appreciate your help! cheers




I've seen jenny boots in different stores and they were all in different stages of distress.  You may have gotten one of the more distressed pairs.  I don't think they are defective...it's the look dahling.  Enjoy!!


----------



## smb17

Can anyone confirm if these dickers...

http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2012/12/12/isabel-marant-taupe-dicker-suede-ankle-boots-product-3-5812764-221503715_large_flex.jpeg

http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2012/11/30/isabel-marant-taupe-dicker-boots-product-2-5673772-729825795_large_flex.jpeg

is the same color as these...
http://clamshair.webfactional.com/images/cache/dicker_-_camel_2.600.jpg


----------



## bem3231

smb17 said:


> Can anyone confirm if these dickers...
> 
> http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2012/...s-product-3-5812764-221503715_large_flex.jpeg
> 
> http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2012/...s-product-2-5673772-729825795_large_flex.jpeg
> 
> is the same color as these...
> http://clamshair.webfactional.com/images/cache/dicker_-_camel_2.600.jpg






Hard to say for sure but these are my new 'Gris' if that helps at all.


----------



## green.bee

smb17 said:


> No idea! This pair on net-a-porter said the color is a grey-taupe but it looks like a light camel? http://www.lyst.com/shoes/isabel-marant-the-dicker-suede-ankle-boots-gray/
> 
> I don't think it's gris, that's too light



I purchased the ones from Forward (gris) and they were much darker IRL, more taupe than light gray I would say.


----------



## smb17

bem3231 said:


> View attachment 2266873
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure but these are my new 'Gris' if that helps at all.


Ah thank you!! Is there anyway you could private message me more pictures (maybe one with and without flash?) I'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## aomalita

Got my Crisi and Bobby today!! I'm on cloud nine.


----------



## aomalita

Pia said:


> hi ladies, just received my first IM boots today and it's a Jenny in black calf leather
> 
> i just need your opinions on a few things, and pls free to tell me if i'm being too OC
> 
> 
> 1. you can see that the inside sole looks dirty. this is only on one shoe. the other appears to be ok.
> 
> 2. i also found a few quite deep dents on the leather. i have marked those in the photo so you can see.
> 
> 3. the dye appears to be coming off as well. the box it came with is full of smudges (i believe this will fix itself after a few wears so not a biggie really)
> 
> 4. the sole has a few scratches.
> 
> 
> so jenny boots owners, are these normal and typical for the jennys? i really really like it but if you think i need to get a replacement pair i want to be able to do it the soonest so i can start wearing 'em
> 
> appreciate your help! cheers



The right bottom sole of my new Crisi looks black like your Jenny too, only one side. So I wouldn't worry about it. Just like luckybunny said, there are different stages of distress. Hope this help!


----------



## aomalita

smb17 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase the Dickers in Camel
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_1OdPRQm-kk/UUSw97QvyhI/AAAAAAAAJ8E/qlP_DHVKIzg/s1600/isabel+marant+dicker+boots,+vanja,+fashion+and+style+blog.JPG
> 
> However, I've been recently loving the grey-taupe pair thats completely sold out everywhere! (grey-taupe pair is the one below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I need some advice: should I purchase the camel's or should I try to wait until spring/summer to see if anywhere gets the grey-taupe pair back in stock?



May I ask where you purchased the camel from? I've been hunting for this color!!
Thanks!


----------



## flower71

Are these new? If so, I'd ask for an exchange, regarding the dye wearing off, the insoles that are dirty, obviously! and the dents in the leather. I have quite a few IM boots/shoes/sandals and I have never had so many issues on one pair of shoes, a bit of dye wearing off after a few wears, but never when they were brand new.
BTW, Congrats! Exchange it, ok?


----------



## HiromiT

My Jennys are quite distressed too but you can tell the distressing is man made -- quite uniform and deliberate. I'm guessing at least one of your boots was on display and tried on by customers. I would exchange it if possible. Hopefully it's not the last pair in your size! Good luck.


----------



## smb17

aomalita said:


> May I ask where you purchased the camel from? I've been hunting for this color!!
> Thanks!


I bought them off ebay!


----------



## rdgldy

Pia said:


> hi ladies, just received my first IM boots today and it's a Jenny in black calf leather
> 
> i just need your opinions on a few things, and pls free to tell me if i'm being too OC
> 
> 
> 1. you can see that the inside sole looks dirty. this is only on one shoe. the other appears to be ok.
> 
> 2. i also found a few quite deep dents on the leather. i have marked those in the photo so you can see.
> 
> 3. the dye appears to be coming off as well. the box it came with is full of smudges (i believe this will fix itself after a few wears so not a biggie really)
> 
> 4. the sole has a few scratches.
> 
> 
> so jenny boots owners, are these normal and typical for the jennys? i really really like it but if you think i need to get a replacement pair i want to be able to do it the soonest so i can start wearing 'em
> 
> appreciate your help! cheers


My new Jennies are just like that too.  I actually like them this way-I don't have to feel responsible for messing them up      Mine are a bit tight, so I will need to stretch them out a little, otherwise I just love them.


----------



## rdgldy

Mine are brand new and also very distressed. I believe this is intentional, same way the white caleens look dirty right out of the box.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Can someone tell me how the Jenny's run or if it's pretty true to size? TIA!


----------



## tonkamama

Others don't bother me at all except the 1st picture (dirty inside sole).  



Pia said:


> hi ladies, just received my first IM boots today and it's a Jenny in black calf leather
> 
> i just need your opinions on a few things, and pls free to tell me if i'm being too OC
> 
> 
> 1. you can see that the inside sole looks dirty. this is only on one shoe. the other appears to be ok.
> 
> 2. i also found a few quite deep dents on the leather. i have marked those in the photo so you can see.
> 
> 3. the dye appears to be coming off as well. the box it came with is full of smudges (i believe this will fix itself after a few wears so not a biggie really)
> 
> 4. the sole has a few scratches.
> 
> 
> so jenny boots owners, are these normal and typical for the jennys? i really really like it but if you think i need to get a replacement pair i want to be able to do it the soonest so i can start wearing 'em
> 
> appreciate your help! cheers


----------



## ceeli

Tinn3rz said:


> Can someone tell me how the Jenny's run or if it's pretty true to size? TIA!



i bought mine in 39 and i'm a US8. i went 1 size up and purchased the black suede ones. hope this helps!


----------



## Tinn3rz

ceeli said:


> i bought mine in 39 and i'm a US8. i went 1 size up and purchased the black suede ones. hope this helps!



This does, thanks! I'm also a 38. I will order a 39 and hope for the best.


----------



## ceeli

Tinn3rz said:


> This does, thanks! I'm also a 38. I will order a 39 and hope for the best.



no problem, good luck!


----------



## GivenchyLuc

I purchased my first pair of Dickers....not impressed.  I know that it was supposed to be suede but it looked more like cardboard painted black, even the sole of the shoe had weird marks on them.  Did I just get a bad pair?  I cannot imagine all the fuss if this is what the rest of you are purchasing.  I took them back and purchased some Rag and Bone Harrow boots.


----------



## HiromiT

GivenchyLuc said:


> I purchased my first pair of Dickers....not impressed.  I know that it was supposed to be suede but it looked more like cardboard painted black, even the sole of the shoe had weird marks on them.  Did I just get a bad pair?  I cannot imagine all the fuss if this is what the rest of you are purchasing.  I took them back and purchased some Rag and Bone Harrow boots.



It sounds like you got the distressed/textured suede (new this season) instead of the fluffy suede version from previous seasons. I wasn't impressed with the new distressed finish either. 

Sorry about your disappointment but the Harrows are a great boot too!


----------



## geisha918

Hi, I was hoping someone could answer a couple of questions regarding the Dicker. I am debating between the rag and bone Harrow or the Dicker. Where I am leaning towards the Dicker is the lower heel. Seeing as I live in a city where it is impossible to try it on before purchase, can someone tell me if the Dickers are really comfortable? How does the suede hold up after wearing? Sizing wise, I am a true 5.5, would the 36 work on me? Also, color wise is this the Gris  -http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=18594&sid=&pid=
How does the lighter suedes hold up as far as showing any marks and such? I would like a versatile color, seeing as the boots are quite pricey. Sorry for all the questions and TIA!


----------



## geisha918

One other question - is this the camel? http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Dicker-Boot/501482909,default,pd.html


----------



## bem3231

geisha918 said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could answer a couple of questions regarding the Dicker. I am debating between the rag and bone Harrow or the Dicker. Where I am leaning towards the Dicker is the lower heel. Seeing as I live in a city where it is impossible to try it on before purchase, can someone tell me if the Dickers are really comfortable? How does the suede hold up after wearing? Sizing wise, I am a true 5.5, would the 36 work on me? Also, color wise is this the Gris  -http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=18594&sid=&pid=
> How does the lighter suedes hold up as far as showing any marks and such? I would like a versatile color, seeing as the boots are quite pricey. Sorry for all the questions and TIA!



Although I cannot help you on questions of wear as my gris Dickers are still fairly new, I do also have the Rag and Bone Harrow boot.  Yes, the Dicker boot is about an inch lower heel and hence (for me) more comfortable.  I take a 41 in both the Harrow and velvet suede Dicker, although the smooth leather Dickers are too small for me in a 41.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Schuholic

Hi girls. I just bought the Dicker boots in bronze. I haven't worn them yet because i'm kind of worried of the sole. It looks really delicate to me. Did you guys all get your dickers resoled bevore wearing them the first time?


----------



## regeens

Schuholic said:


> Hi girls. I just bought the Dicker boots in bronze. I haven't worn them yet because i'm kind of worried of the sole. It looks really delicate to me. Did you guys all get your dickers resoled bevore wearing them the first time?



Nope. Used mind about 5 times before I had protective rubber soles placed on them. Congrats on your Dickers!


----------



## luckybunny

i haven't put rubber soles on my dickers and have been wearing them for over a year and they still look and feel fine.  i think the soles are heartier than they look!


----------



## tb-purselover

Schuholic said:


> Hi girls. I just bought the Dicker boots in bronze. I haven't worn them yet because i'm kind of worried of the sole. It looks really delicate to me. Did you guys all get your dickers resoled bevore wearing them the first time?



I've had my dickers since end of 2010 beginning of 2011.  I wear mine almost daily. 

Today, I am back from Paris, France and I can finally say I need to take them into my cobbler to get them resoled. But I wore them for about 1.5 years without needing them resoled.

I do think the streets in Paris are tougher with the cobblestone. They do chew up leather soles more so then in California.


----------



## dheap

cinnabun4chu said:


> Agreed!  Just got mine in "Noir" or black as I like to call it.  So hard to find mod photos of the leather Dickers because everyone seems to have the suede.  I'm happy with them though, they are super cute and seem very comfortable as well


Cute modeling picture. Was just looking at this on their site and thinking about going for it  how do you like them so far? and how is the sizing?

thankk you in advance


----------



## cinnabun4chu

dheap said:


> Cute modeling picture. Was just looking at this on their site and thinking about going for it  how do you like them so far? and how is the sizing?
> 
> thankk you in advance



Haven't officially worn them out yet, but they seem comfortable.  I actually went for the 36 (I guess this would be a FR 36) over the 37 and I am a small US 7, large US 6.5.  I'd say the 36 is a teensy bit tight but the leather seems soft enough that I have confidence they'll stretch out, while the 37's.. my feet were slipping out with no socks so they'd probably just be too big on me in the future.  My feet are narrow (from top to sole) if that makes any sense.. they're kind of side from left to right though.


----------



## xlovely

Black calf leather Jennys for 30% off size 36, PM me for info if interested!


----------



## Schuholic

luckybunny said:


> i haven't put rubber soles on my dickers and have been wearing them for over a year and they still look and feel fine.  i think the soles are heartier than they look!





regeens said:


> Nope. Used mind about 5 times before I had protective rubber soles placed on them. Congrats on your Dickers!





tb-purselover said:


> I've had my dickers since end of 2010 beginning of 2011.  I wear mine almost daily.
> 
> Today, I am back from Paris, France and I can finally say I need to take them into my cobbler to get them resoled. But I wore them for about 1.5 years without needing them resoled.
> 
> I do think the streets in Paris are tougher with the cobblestone. They do chew up leather soles more so then in California.




Thx girls! I think i will wait for putting on the rubber soles. Maybe my dickers won't hold up as long as yours due to the cobblestones here in germany but i think i will notice if the need to see a cobbler. Thanks


----------



## sydgirl

Anyone else notice Matches put their prices up! Before the dickers were $495aud and now it's over $600aud!


----------



## emmiamanda

Does anyone have the Cleave high wedge boots? I'm really tempted to order them along with the khaki Bobbys but Matches is sold out in my usual size (38) and I'm thinking if I should get the 39 in stead since I would want to be able to wear them with a thicker sock during the fall/winter.


----------



## Veske_gal

Schuholic said:


> Thx girls! I think i will wait for putting on the rubber soles. Maybe my dickers won't hold up as long as yours due to the cobblestones here in germany but i think i will notice if the need to see a cobbler. Thanks



I put rubber soles on mine because i want to use them in the winter. If you plan on wearing them in snow/rain the leather sole will be really slippery... 

I also had soft rubber put under the heel so they dont klick that much when walking.


----------



## sydgirl

sydgirl said:


> Anyone else notice Matches put their prices up! Before the dickers were $495aud and now it's over $600aud!


Update! Price increase on IM for Australian customers is due to the brand requesting that the prices reflect the RRP in Australia!! I'm so angry!! Eveything in Australia is more expensive...and now so is IM! 
I was so happy to be able to buy IM at a decent price like everyone else...looks like no dickers for me :cry:


----------



## smb17

I purchased the Gris dickers in a size 40 from forward and I have to say, I was slightly disappointed in the color...I liked how its darker than what's shown on the website but I've decided to return, so heads up to anyone interested! They should be back on the forward site soon and they are $540 instead of the usual $600 at checkout because the box is a little damaged but I didn't notice anything!


----------



## tanya devi

emmiamanda said:


> Does anyone have the Cleave high wedge boots? I'm really tempted to order them along with the khaki Bobbys but Matches is sold out in my usual size (38) and I'm thinking if I should get the 39 in stead since I would want to be able to wear them with a thicker sock during the fall/winter.


I bought the Cleave boot in a size 38 ( usually I go with 39) they fit snug around the very top of the shaft while the actual foot area ran big. I sent them back mainly because I was disappointed in the sandpaper feeling suede. HTH.


----------



## emmiamanda

tanya devi said:


> I bought the Cleave boot in a size 38 ( usually I go with 39) they fit snug around the very top of the shaft while the actual foot area ran big. I sent them back mainly because I was disappointed in the sandpaper feeling suede. HTH.



Thanks for sharing! That doesn't sound too good... Maybe I should pass on the Cleaves since I'm not feeling a 100 % sure about them.


----------



## Coreena

sydgirl said:


> Update! Price increase on IM for Australian customers is due to the brand requesting that the prices reflect the RRP in Australia!! I'm so angry!! Eveything in Australia is more expensive...and now so is IM!
> I was so happy to be able to buy IM at a decent price like everyone else...looks like no dickers for me :cry:


 
I know its so disappointing   Matches is such a great store to deal with as well. Fantastic customer service!


----------



## msmeow

sydgirl said:


> Anyone else notice Matches put their prices up! Before the dickers were $495aud and now it's over $600aud!



Yes!!!! Luckily I ordered a pair for my mum just before the price hike on Sunday (and with free shipping). The amount for the boots on my credit card is $443.88, so for the price to jump to $615 is just outrageous in my opinion.

Even when shopping online we get ripped off :cry:


----------



## msmeow

Can I add also, that AU RRPs are so high due to the fact that we live in what I like to refer to as "Taxtralia". I doubt the ATO are getting the extra $180 we now have to pay for our boots (and other goods)... so this is simply Isabel Marant (or Matches?) cashing in on us. Disgusting.


----------



## jellybebe

Considering these. I haven't wanted tall boots in a long time, but I am in need of a black pair...


----------



## Coreena

msmeow said:


> Can I add also, that AU RRPs are so high due to the fact that we live in what I like to refer to as "Taxtralia". I doubt the ATO are getting the extra $180 we now have to pay for our boots (and other goods)... so this is simply Isabel Marant (or Matches?) cashing in on us. Disgusting.


It isn't Matches, It is Isabel Marant they want Australian customers to pay more for her goods. Lucky I bought my boots already, I would feel so cheated if I had to pay all the new prices.


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> Considering these. I haven't wanted tall boots in a long time, but I am in need of a black pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278618


Those boots are lovely and very wearable ^_^


----------



## msmeow

Coreena said:


> It isn't Matches, It is Isabel Marant they want Australian customers to pay more for her goods. Lucky I bought my boots already, I would feel so cheated if I had to pay all the new prices.



Myteresa still has reasonable prices... Shipping from there is high though.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Considering these. I haven't wanted tall boots in a long time, but I am in need of a black pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278618



those are nice! what are they called? they don't look like typical IM....


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> those are nice! what are they called? they don't look like typical IM....



They still have Marant's signature hidden wedge though! They are called the Cleave. Forward has them, and La Garconne has a modelling pic.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> They still have Marant's signature hidden wedge though! They are called the Cleave. Forward has them, and La Garconne has a modelling pic.



Ohh, thanks! My short legs can always use a hidden wedge.


----------



## sydgirl

msmeow said:


> Yes!!!! Luckily I ordered a pair for my mum just before the price hike on Sunday (and with free shipping). The amount for the boots on my credit card is $443.88, so for the price to jump to $615 is just outrageous in my opinion.
> 
> Even when shopping online we get ripped off :cry:


I was going to buy them in the next week! So annoyed I didn't get them sooner :cry:

I really can't justify $615 for them now...

Why do we in Australia pay more for everything?! 

I'm so upset!! So basically IM is now making more money from Australian customers! Obviously they don't care about their customers 

I know the brand Ash have a really similar bootie for a better price...might get those instead now!


----------



## sydgirl

msmeow said:


> Myteresa still has reasonable prices... Shipping from there is high though.


No dickers though :cry:


----------



## sydgirl

msmeow said:


> Can I add also, that AU RRPs are so high due to the fact that we live in what I like to refer to as "Taxtralia". I doubt the ATO are getting the extra $180 we now have to pay for our boots (and other goods)... so this is simply Isabel Marant (or Matches?) cashing in on us. Disgusting.


:true: I totally agree!


----------



## jellybebe

Here is a pic of a model wearing the Cleave boots. Still debating them just because I hardly ever wear knee-high boots, but they are pretty useful where I live in the winters...


----------



## emmiamanda

^ I was debating the Cleaves too and went back and forth between yes and no. Then when I thought I'd order them to try them on Matches was sold out and now I'm again not sure about them. We have harsh winters here too and I just don't think I could wear the boots and be comfortable (warm) for the most part of winter. They don't have any kind of a lining and at least with Dickers my toes get cold pretty easily. 

And I don't even usually go for knee-high boots but there is just something about those Cleaves...


----------



## jellybebe

emmiamanda said:


> ^ I was debating the Cleaves too and went back and forth between yes and no. Then when I thought I'd order them to try them on Matches was sold out and now I'm again not sure about them. We have harsh winters here too and I just don't think I could wear the boots and be comfortable (warm) for the most part of winter. They don't have any kind of a lining and at least with Dickers my toes get cold pretty easily.
> 
> And I don't even usually go for knee-high boots but there is just something about those Cleaves...



I know what you mean! The toe part is very similar to the Caleens/crisi which means they will likely be very comfy and flattering due to the hidden wedge. I try not to spend a lot of time in the freezing cold outside and found that I wore my cognac Loeffler Randall Matildes a lot last winter, but black is a more durable colour and I feel that the hidden wedge would be slightly more substantial against the cold. Please let me know what you decide as I am still thinking too! Matches just restocked in my size so am tempted.


----------



## msmeow

Soooo, how good is Matches Fashion when it comes to exchanges?

It turns out my mum needs a 39. This season's suede is very hard and not soft at all!

Ordinarily I would just return the item and purchase the right size, but now given the shoes are about AU$180 more exxy now I don't want to do that.


BTW I love the Cleaves... but not for the new price which is AUD$300 higher than last week :censor:

I know I'm carrying on like a pork chop about the price hike, but I am very annoyed.


----------



## jellybebe

msmeow said:


> Soooo, how good is Matches Fashion when it comes to exchanges?
> 
> It turns out my mum needs a 39. This season's suede is very hard and not soft at all!
> 
> Ordinarily I would just return the item and purchase the right size, but now given the shoes are about AU$180 more exxy now I don't want to do that.
> 
> 
> BTW I love the Cleaves... but not for the new price which is AUD$300 higher than last week :censor:
> 
> I know I'm carrying on like a pork chop about the price hike, but I am very annoyed.



Sorry to hear about the price hike, I would be very annoyed as well. But I am still jealous you live in Aus! 

I've never had to return anything from Matches but it seems like the process is a bit involved. I think you have to contact them and arrange a pick-up through the courier company.


----------



## emmiamanda

jellybebe said:


> I know what you mean! The toe part is very similar to the Caleens/crisi which means they will likely be very comfy and flattering due to the hidden wedge. I try not to spend a lot of time in the freezing cold outside and found that I wore my cognac Loeffler Randall Matildes a lot last winter, but black is a more durable colour and I feel that the hidden wedge would be slightly more substantial against the cold. Please let me know what you decide as I am still thinking too! Matches just restocked in my size so am tempted.



I decided to go for them if Matches gets a restock in my size or they become available somewhere else. I think I'll size up so I can wear thicker socks and that should already help fighting off the cold.

I've never used the wishlist option in Matches so hopefully I will really get a notification if my size becomes available. Though I think regardless I'll be checking there daily.


----------



## tanya devi

emmiamanda said:


> I decided to go for them if Matches gets a restock in my size or they become available somewhere else. I think I'll size up so I can wear thicker socks and that should already help fighting off the cold.
> 
> I've never used the wishlist option in Matches so hopefully I will really get a notification if my size becomes available. Though I think regardless I'll be checking there daily.


I ordered the Cleave from LaGarconne.. I sized down from my usual and the toe area was still rather large and I have wide feet. Also, for short stemmed gals these come up quite high and close tighter around the rim( I guess to create the "slouch" effect) I mainly sent them back due to the poor quality sandpaper leather... So sad too because the hidden wedge in a tall boot is genius IMHO


----------



## emmiamanda

tanya devi said:


> I ordered the Cleave from LaGarconne.. I sized down from my usual and the toe area was still rather large and I have wide feet. Also, for short stemmed gals these come up quite high and close tighter around the rim( I guess to create the "slouch" effect) I mainly sent them back due to the poor quality sandpaper leather... So sad too because the hidden wedge in a tall boot is genius IMHO



The hidden wedge really is genius. I love it in the Bobby as well but those are not really winter-ish shoes. The Nowles would for sure be warm but I'm not liking the overall design that much. Sigh... I love living here but sometimes it feels it would be easier to be located in a country that doesn't have four distinctly different season, at least footwear-wise.

I'd really like to see more modelling pics of the Cleave but so far the only one I've come across with is the one Matches has.


----------



## Shimmerpink

emmiamanda said:


> I decided to go for them if Matches gets a restock in my size or they become available somewhere else. I think I'll size up so I can wear thicker socks and that should already help fighting off the cold.
> 
> I've never used the wishlist option in Matches so hopefully I will really get a notification if my size becomes available. Though I think regardless I'll be checking there daily.



The matches wish list option means you will get an email once they restock your size. It seems to be reliable in my experience.


----------



## jellybebe

tanya devi said:


> I ordered the Cleave from LaGarconne.. I sized down from my usual and the toe area was still rather large and I have wide feet. Also, for short stemmed gals these come up quite high and close tighter around the rim( I guess to create the "slouch" effect) I mainly sent them back due to the poor quality sandpaper leather... So sad too because the hidden wedge in a tall boot is genius IMHO



Oh no! Sorry to hear that! The quality of the leather is pretty poor then? Or just rough? I ordered them from Forward but may cancel my order if that's the case, but I am also trying to get them for a slight discount.


----------



## jellybebe

emmiamanda said:


> The hidden wedge really is genius. I love it in the Bobby as well but those are not really winter-ish shoes. The Nowles would for sure be warm but I'm not liking the overall design that much. Sigh... I love living here but sometimes it feels it would be easier to be located in a country that doesn't have four distinctly different season, at least footwear-wise.
> 
> I'd really like to see more modelling pics of the Cleave but so far the only one I've come across with is the one Matches has.



I agree, I wish that there were more modeling pics of the Cleave. I wish more websites would show modeling pics of shoes! I also agree that the Nowles are not the most appealing looking boot. I briefly considered the Norwood but realized they are just expensive Uggs.


----------



## tanya devi

jellybebe said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that! The quality of the leather is pretty poor then? Or just rough? I ordered them from Forward but may cancel my order if that's the case, but I am also trying to get them for a slight discount.


The pair I received (and I am not crazy picky) looked like fake suede you would find at Payless, I was hoping for a rugged look too, not at all a silky suede. I would give them a try if you can get free return shipping because every pair is different and they may make your heart sing... I took the same $ and bought the Kady leather jacket

Forward should apply the iPhone app 15% off for you, they did for a pair of Dickers I bought.


----------



## jellybebe

tanya devi said:


> The pair I received (and I am not crazy picky) looked like fake suede you would find at Payless, I was hoping for a rugged look too, not at all a silky suede. I would give them a try if you can get free return shipping because every pair is different and they may make your heart sing... I took the same $ and bought the Kady leather jacket
> 
> Forward should apply the iPhone app 15% off for you, they did for a pair of Dickers I bought.



Ooh I love the Kady, great choice! I will see if Forward will honour this discount or I may pass on them.


----------



## dheap

cinnabun4chu said:


> Haven't officially worn them out yet, but they seem comfortable.  I actually went for the 36 (I guess this would be a FR 36) over the 37 and I am a small US 7, large US 6.5.  I'd say the 36 is a teensy bit tight but the leather seems soft enough that I have confidence they'll stretch out, while the 37's.. my feet were slipping out with no socks so they'd probably just be too big on me in the future.  My feet are narrow (from top to sole) if that makes any sense.. they're kind of side from left to right though.



Thank you for the advice. They are definitely cute, I just can't decide if they are worth the investment. Sigh :/


----------



## kimiko888

Hi
I am new to the IM boots forum
I take a 37 in bobby sneakers, 37 in caleens and 38 in beketts
Should I go for a 37 or 38 for the current season dicker boots. I am a size 7.5. 
Most online stores say to go up a size for half sizes but net a porter says to go down to the nearest full size
I am a bit confused if this current season dicker boots run larger than previous seasons?
Should the boots feel super snug straight out of the box and does the suede in the dickers stretch as much as the bobby shoes?
Thank you in advance for your advice


----------



## Veske_gal

Please, i need some advice from other dickers owners. 

I used my kakhi dickers today to the office, when i get there i see that the sole is starting to come loose!! Has this happened to anybody else? They are not new, but i have used them very carefully... Also it was raning today, but i was only out walking a very short time...any advice as to what to do?


----------



## jellybebe

Veske_gal said:


> Please, i need some advice from other dickers owners.
> 
> I used my kakhi dickers today to the office, when i get there i see that the sole is starting to come loose!! Has this happened to anybody else? They are not new, but i have used them very carefully... Also it was raning today, but i was only out walking a very short time...any advice as to what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284963



Oh no, how awful! That should not happen! Does the boutique where you bought them have a good refund/exchanges policy? I would try there first to see if they will help with repairs.


----------



## Veske_gal

jellybebe said:


> Oh no, how awful! That should not happen! Does the boutique where you bought them have a good refund/exchanges policy? I would try there first to see if they will help with repairs.



Hm... I bought them from net-a-porter... I have never had any problems with things from them, so i dont know how they respond to such. I guess this is the downside with buying online, it would be so much easier if i had a boutique to go to...


----------



## jellybebe

Veske_gal said:


> Hm... I bought them from net-a-porter... I have never had any problems with things from them, so i dont know how they respond to such. I guess this is the downside with buying online, it would be so much easier if i had a boutique to go to...



In my experience NAP is quite good with things like this. I had a sweater with a defect that I didn't notice right away and they sent me a new one despite it being past the return date.


----------



## alyra

Veske_gal said:


> Hm... I bought them from net-a-porter... I have never had any problems with things from them, so i dont know how they respond to such. I guess this is the downside with buying online, it would be so much easier if i had a boutique to go to...



I had a problem with Dickers from NAP, and they exchanged them. Depending on age, I think they'll do that or fix them for you.


----------



## msmeow

msmeow said:


> Soooo, how good is Matches Fashion when it comes to exchanges?
> 
> It turns out my mum needs a 39. This season's suede is very hard and not soft at all!
> 
> Ordinarily I would just return the item and purchase the right size, but now given the shoes are about AU$180 more exxy now I don't want to do that.


 
I'm having a very difficult time with Matches.

They will not honour the old price of the dickers for an exchange!!! They are insisting that I pay an extra AUD$180 for the 39. No other store in the World would be this unreasonable. I have asked that my case be put to a manager but so far my request has been ignored.

Also I have noticed that on myteresa.com, when electing to ship to Australia, there are no Isabel Marant products displayed anymore.


----------



## Veske_gal

alyra said:


> I had a problem with Dickers from NAP, and they exchanged them. Depending on age, I think they'll do that or fix them for you.



Thank you, i guess ill start with contacting them then! I just hope its not a common problem with the dickers, as i am now in the prosess of buying a black pair as well...


----------



## Veske_gal

jellybebe said:


> In my experience NAP is quite good with things like this. I had a sweater with a defect that I didn't notice right away and they sent me a new one despite it being past the return date.



Thank you 
 i will try to contact them then! Fingers crossed it will work out....


----------



## dollychic

Hi guys! I just wanted to drop a note here to thank everyone for 'helping' me decide on my first IMs!  Was contemplating on getting them so I came here to read up a little more on the sizing and I learnt so much here! So in no time, I ordered my first ever pair from Net-a-porter~! Pictures now should we! 

In the box





Trying out the Beketts








Front view





Love them! I usually wear a 36 half, so I got this in FR37 and they are perfect! Alittle tight at the sides but still very comfy!
Thanks for looking and thk u once again dear Tpf-ers!


----------



## sydgirl

msmeow said:


> I'm having a very difficult time with Matches.
> 
> They will not honour the old price of the dickers for an exchange!!! They are insisting that I pay an extra AUD$180 for the 39. No other store in the World would be this unreasonable. I have asked that my case be put to a manager but so far my request has been ignored.
> 
> Also I have noticed that on myteresa.com, when electing to ship to Australia, there are no Isabel Marant products displayed anymore.


I can't believe matches wants you to pay the difference for an exchange! 
They shouldn't be allowed to do this! I'm sure there's a policy somewhere that states they can't do this!

What's going on with IM and Australian customers?! It's starting to put me off buying future IM items 

So now mytherese won't ship items to Australia?? 

Guess no dickers for me! Refuse to pay inflated price for Australian customers!


----------



## Veske_gal

Any ideal as how to waterproof the Cuba/cleane boots? I heard the spots may run if you spray them with apple guard? Anybody with any experince with this? 




I love them, but if i can only wear them in nice weather they will not be used that much here in norway...


----------



## Chrissie82

Yeah my first dickers. Love them and my  own size fits great!


----------



## emmiamanda

^That's a lovely color! Dickers are by far the most comfortable heeled boot I have ever owned and they go with just about everything.


----------



## msmeow

sydgirl said:


> I can't believe matches wants you to pay the difference for an exchange!
> They shouldn't be allowed to do this! I'm sure there's a policy somewhere that states they can't do this!
> 
> What's going on with IM and Australian customers?! It's starting to put me off buying future IM items
> 
> So now mytherese won't ship items to Australia??
> 
> Guess no dickers for me! Refuse to pay inflated price for Australian customers!



Finally a supervisor got back to me and she was a little more reasonable.  She suggested that I buy the size larger for the new higher RRP and then once I confirm that I am keeping them, they will pay the difference back to my CC.

What do you all think? Can I trust that they will do that? I feel a little bit uncomfortable. 

I think Australians should just boycott IM.

I noticed on the Matches website that if you select shipping to New Zealand the price goes back down  (not that I want New Zealander's to be ripped off too, but this seems so unfair!!!).


----------



## msmeow

Veske_gal said:


> Any ideal as how to waterproof the Cuba/cleane boots? I heard the spots may run if you spray them with apple guard? Anybody with any experince with this?
> 
> View attachment 2287499
> 
> 
> I love them, but if i can only wear them in nice weather they will not be used that much here in norway...



I don't have these shoes, but I have never had problems with spray on water-proofer. Maybe just try in a small area on the back of the heel to see how you go?


----------



## emmiamanda

msmeow said:


> Finally a supervisor got back to me and she was a little more reasonable.  She suggested that I buy the size larger for the new higher RRP and then once I confirm that I am keeping them, they will pay the difference back to my CC.
> 
> What do you all think? Can I trust that they will do that? I feel a little bit uncomfortable.
> 
> I think Australians should just boycott IM.
> 
> I noticed on the Matches website that if you select shipping to New Zealand the price goes back down  (not that I want New Zealander's to be ripped off too, but this seems so unfair!!!).



If you have written proof (e-mail) of them promising to pay you back the difference I would feel pretty comfortable going ahead with it. I had some problems with Mathces' customer care too but in the end they came through nicely. Hopefully there won't be any more bumps in the road with your order!


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone have the Tacy pony skin boots?
I can't decide which ones to get.


----------



## honeybunch

Or these?


----------



## jellybebe

honeybunch said:


> Or these?



For some reason I really like these.


----------



## honeybunch

jellybebe said:


> For some reason I really like these.



Yeah, me too. I didn't like them from the picture but I saw them in person and tried them on yesterday and they looked so good on.  I'm just thinking in terms of longevity and wearability. Would they go with everything? Will I get sick of them after a while? I tend to go for classic items in my wardrobe.


----------



## mishwicked

Veske_gal said:


> Any ideal as how to waterproof the Cuba/cleane boots? I heard the spots may run if you spray them with apple guard? Anybody with any experince with this?
> 
> 
> I love them, but if i can only wear them in nice weather they will not be used that much here in norway...



I don't have the answer to your question but I LOVE your Cubas! I have never seen them in this color before.. only black, purple, and cream. I'm in love, I think this is the best combination, so insanely jealous right now!


----------



## jellybebe

mishwicked said:


> I don't have the answer to your question but I LOVE your Cubas! I have never seen them in this color before.. only black, purple, and cream. I'm in love, I think this is the best combination, so insanely jealous right now!



Love the shoes in your avatar, so sad I missed out on those!


----------



## sydgirl

msmeow said:


> Finally a supervisor got back to me and she was a little more reasonable.  She suggested that I buy the size larger for the new higher RRP and then once I confirm that I am keeping them, they will pay the difference back to my CC.
> 
> What do you all think? Can I trust that they will do that? I feel a little bit uncomfortable.
> 
> I think Australians should just boycott IM.
> 
> I noticed on the Matches website that if you select shipping to New Zealand the price goes back down  (not that I want New Zealander's to be ripped off too, but this seems so unfair!!!).


If you have written confirmation they will refund the difference, then im guessing you should be ok!

I can't believe the price is lower for everyone else except Australians 

There has to be some sort of online fair trade agreement?!?! I just don't understand how we can be charged more??? It shouldnt match Australian RRP if we are buying from OVERSEAS! So if I went to an IM store in Europe, would they charge me the Australian RRP there too? No, they wouldn't! 

I'm seriously thinking boycotting IM now! It's retail descrimination based on where you live! 

Hope someone from matches/mytheresa/IM reads these comments and starts to value Australian customers and charge us fairly for IM clothing and accessories!


----------



## dbaby

IM did this to US consumers as well starting about two seasons ago. Your best bet is to buy from individual smaller boutiques overseas or Farfetch but you'll have to pay the duties when the item arrives anyhow. At least they're actually letting Australians purchase from the website, MyTheresa and Matches removed IM from the available designers for purchase in the US.


----------



## arguspeace

dbaby said:


> IM did this to US consumers as well starting about two seasons ago. Your best bet is to buy from individual smaller boutiques overseas or Farfetch but you'll have to pay the duties when the item arrives anyhow. At least they're actually letting Australians purchase from the website, MyTheresa and Matches removed IM from the available designers for purchase in the US.



I have wondered why matches won't ship IM to the US!  Thanks dbaby!


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:


> IM did this to US consumers as well starting about two seasons ago. Your best bet is to buy from individual smaller boutiques overseas or Farfetch but you'll have to pay the duties when the item arrives anyhow. At least they're actually letting Australians purchase from the website, MyTheresa and Matches removed IM from the available designers for purchase in the US.



This is so odd! For once I guess that I'm glad to be in Canada, although that is bad for my wallet.


----------



## msmeow

jellybebe said:


> This is so odd! For once I guess that I'm glad to be in Canada, although that is bad for my wallet.



Taxtralia is much worse.
Anybody who ever visits from overseas is floored by the prices of stuff here... Everything - clothes, food, houses. Plus if you work hard you get taxed through the nose too.

With respect to IM though (and other designers), US consumers have so much choice! Unless you live in Melbourne or Sydney ... It's slim pickings! Luckily there is a local boutique that stocks IM where I live, but given AU RRP I have to be desperate for something to pull the trigger. I bought my taupe dickers there $800!!!! Still can't believe I actually did that. My IM days are numbered it seems.


----------



## chaussurewhore

honeybunch said:


> Or these?


I really like both from the pictures. which did you decide on?
I am waiting to see them irl.... and I really love the new scarletts.


----------



## jellybebe

msmeow said:


> Taxtralia is much worse.
> Anybody who ever visits from overseas is floored by the prices of stuff here... Everything - clothes, food, houses. Plus if you work hard you get taxed through the nose too.
> 
> With respect to IM though (and other designers), US consumers have so much choice! Unless you live in Melbourne or Sydney ... It's slim pickings! Luckily there is a local boutique that stocks IM where I live, but given AU RRP I have to be desperate for something to pull the trigger. I bought my taupe dickers there $800!!!! Still can't believe I actually did that. My IM days are numbered it seems.



Darn! I am strongly considering moving there in a few years but if everything is super expensive and I will be taxed more, I may have to reconsider.


----------



## honeybunch

chaussurewhore said:


> I really like both from the pictures. which did you decide on?
> I am waiting to see them irl.... and I really love the new scarletts.



I've already seen the grey with black/white pony hair and tried them on.  The all- black aren't coming into store for another two weeks so I'll try them both on then and hopefully make a decision.


----------



## tanya devi

dbaby said:


> IM did this to US consumers as well starting about two seasons ago. Your best bet is to buy from individual smaller boutiques overseas or Farfetch but you'll have to pay the duties when the item arrives anyhow. At least they're actually letting Australians purchase from the website, MyTheresa and Matches removed IM from the available designers for purchase in the US.


On many occasions I have placed IM stuff in my US cart and they have shipped it to me! I always hold my breath and cross my fingers until I get my shipping confirmation but to date I have ordered 4 separate times since they said no shipping to US. Strange but...If you love something give it a try


----------



## tanya devi

tanya devi said:


> On many occasions I have placed IM stuff in my US cart and they have shipped it to me! I always hold my breath and cross my fingers until I get my shipping confirmation but to date I have ordered 4 separate times since they said no shipping to US. Strange but...If you love something give it a try


This is Matches.com I am referring to..


----------



## tanya devi

dbaby~ please feel free to erase my earlier posts. I thought I was being helpful...


----------



## Chrissie82

emmiamanda said:


> ^That's a lovely color! Dickers are by far the most comfortable heeled boot I have ever owned and they go with just about everything.



Thank you! I wore them this weekend. Love them! Will go and lets put an rubbel sole on the sole, I think that will be better. I love how the colour is different in different lighting. Sometimes more brown, sometimes more grey.


----------



## Dutch Girl

Hi Girls,

I want to buy I pair of black Caleen boots (found a pair on Ebay), but can you help me with the sizing...?

I normally wear 38 (us 8) but I bought my Bazil's in 39 and Blacksons in 38...
Could I buy the Caleen boots in a 38. Or would they be to small?...

What do you girls think?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## rdgldy

I think they'd work.  Mine are a size up, and are too big.



Dutch Girl said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I want to buy I pair of black Caleen boots (found a pair on Ebay), but can you help me with the sizing...?
> 
> I normally wear 38 (us 8) but I bought my Bazil's in 39 and Blacksons in 38...
> Could I buy the Caleen boots in a 38. Or would they be to small?...
> 
> What do you girls think?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I want to buy I pair of black Caleen boots (found a pair on Ebay), but can you help me with the sizing...?
> 
> I normally wear 38 (us 8) but I bought my Bazil's in 39 and Blacksons in 38...
> Could I buy the Caleen boots in a 38. Or would they be to small?...
> 
> What do you girls think?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!




I doubt they'd be too small.
I wear Bazils and Blacksons in size 38 and Caleens in size 37.  
I tried the 38 Caleens but they were too long and felt sloppy on my feet so I let them go.  If you like the fit of the Bazils in 39 the 38 Caleen should be OK for you.  Don't go up to a 39!


----------



## SabiLyn

Chrissie82 said:


> Yeah my first dickers. Love them and my  own size fits great!



Are these faded black? Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tacy pony boots in black.  
Not sure if I'll be keeping them.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Tacy pony boots in black.
> Not sure if I'll be keeping them.



Wow, stunning! But I could never walk in them. Why are you unsure?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Wow, stunning! But I could never walk in them. Why are you unsure?



Thanks jellybebe! 
I'm not sure about them for a number of reasons - some specific to the Tacy boots and some general (relating to my bulging boot closet).  
I'd like them a lot more if they were cheaper, that's for sure.  There's a lot of work gone into them - suede & ponyhair panels, leather straps and buttons but I'm not sure about the finished quality of the boots.  
I love the military look though, so I'm not going to send them back just yet


----------



## Kazzi

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I want to buy I pair of black Caleen boots (found a pair on Ebay), but can you help me with the sizing...?
> 
> I normally wear 38 (us 8) but I bought my Bazil's in 39 and Blacksons in 38...
> Could I buy the Caleen boots in a 38. Or would they be to small?...
> 
> What do you girls think?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


 
I found the Caleen came up quite large, mine definitely bigger sized than all my dickers and I have several pairs of them!


----------



## SabiLyn

The Neimans I usually shop at has the dicker boot in color code 80. Anyone know what color this is? The SA said there wasn't a color name on the box. But they looked olive to her. Wondering if that's taupe, khaki... Or what. Thanks!


----------



## am2022

I Like them "S"
They look a bit zanotti for balmain and the pony material is very marant!
Any mod pics??


Straight-Laced said:


> Tacy pony boots in black.
> Not sure if I'll be keeping them.


----------



## jayne01

Has anyone seen the Nowles in person or tried them on?  I kept going back and forth about them looking at pics online and finally decided to order a pair to try them out.  (I'm a sucker for stylish, non-Ugg comfy winter boots.)  They got delivered today, I'll post pics and a review when I get them opened up!


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Tacy pony boots in black.
> Not sure if I'll be keeping them.


I love them~~~!!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> I love them~~~!!!!





amacasa said:


> I Like them "S"
> They look a bit zanotti for balmain and the pony material is very marant!
> Any mod pics??





Thanks ladies - they're keepers  
(unfortunately I bond too easily with boots   )


----------



## Sculli

Just received my scarlet boots. I pre ordered them 3 months ago, it was worth The wait. .


----------



## rdgldy

Sculli said:


> Just received my scarlet boots. I pre ordered them 3 months ago, it was worth The wait. .
> View attachment 2303330


love


----------



## SabiLyn

I finally got my dickers in bronze!! Wore them all day! Love them so much. The app won't let me upload a pic, so I can't


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Tacy pony boots in black.
> Not sure if I'll be keeping them.



These are the boots I posted about a few weeks ago.  I'm on the waiting list for them at Harvey Nics.  I love them, they're amazing.  You should keep them but I agree they're so expensive.  Do they not seem worth the money?  Have you seen the dark grey with black/ white pony hair?  They are stunning also.


----------



## geisha918

Does anyone have the Cluster boot? I am debating on purchasing them but can't find any "real" opinions on them. Are they comfortable? Can they be worn with anything or are they too trendy? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374550?resType=single&keywords=isabel%20marant%20cluster&enableAjaxRequest=false


----------



## tanya devi

jayne01 said:


> Has anyone seen the Nowles in person or tried them on?  I kept going back and forth about them looking at pics online and finally decided to order a pair to try them out.  (I'm a sucker for stylish, non-Ugg comfy winter boots.)  They got delivered today, I'll post pics and a review when I get them opened up!


What do you think? I sized down from my normal 39 and so happy I did! I'm a true 38.5 but these in 38 are super!!! I'm getting way less of an Ugg vibe and more of a hiking boot/sporty feel from these...


----------



## imlvholic

geisha918 said:


> Does anyone have the Cluster boot? I am debating on purchasing them but can't find any "real" opinions on them. Are they comfortable? Can they be worn with anything or are they too trendy? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374550?resType=single&keywords=isabel%20marant%20cluster&enableAjaxRequest=false



I've been eyeing on this boots too, i tried them on at Barneys & they're very comfy. They're exactly the same boots as the Caleen but without the studs. I think they're simple enough + the black is very classic. They're so gorgeous with anything, it's definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## geisha918

imlvholic said:


> I've been eyeing on this boots too, i tried them on at Barneys & they're very comfy. They're exactly the same boots as the Caleen but without the studs. I think they're simple enough + the black is very classic. They're so gorgeous with anything, it's definitely on my wishlist.



Thank you so much for responding. Do you think it is worth the 800+ price tag?


----------



## dessertpouch

geisha918 said:


> Does anyone have the Cluster boot? I am debating on purchasing them but can't find any "real" opinions on them. Are they comfortable? Can they be worn with anything or are they too trendy? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374550?resType=single&keywords=isabel%20marant%20cluster&enableAjaxRequest=false


I tried on the Crisi which appears to be another version of the Cluster boot. Just a word of warning if someone is purchasing without having the opportunity to try them on: these run larger IMO than any of the other wedged boot/sneakers. I went with my US TTS and I'm going to have to wear really thick socks or pad them because the next size down was just a bit too short.

And, in terms of comfort these are winners. HTH!


----------



## geisha918

dessertpouch said:


> I tried on the Crisi which appears to be another version of the Cluster boot. Just a word of warning if someone is purchasing without having the opportunity to try them on: these run larger IMO than any of the other wedged boot/sneakers. I went with my US TTS and I'm going to have to wear really thick socks or pad them because the next size down was just a bit too short.
> 
> And, in terms of comfort these are winners. HTH!



Thank you, I guess I will have to pass. I already have to put a liner in the dickers and they are a size 35.


----------



## imlvholic

geisha918 said:


> Thank you so much for responding. Do you think it is worth the 800+ price tag?



It will only be worth the price if you wear it to death, that's how i look at it when i splurge on something. The quality looks good to me.


----------



## Dutch Girl

Kazzi said:


> I found the Caleen came up quite large, mine definitely bigger sized than all my dickers and I have several pairs of them!


 

Yeay! I bought them in 38 and they fit perfect! Thanks for all the help


----------



## luvmy3girls

Is grey and Gris the same color for the dicker boots? Thanks


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> These are the boots I posted about a few weeks ago.  I'm on the waiting list for them at Harvey Nics.  I love them, they're amazing.  You should keep them but I agree they're so expensive.  Do they not seem worth the money?  Have you seen the dark grey with black/ white pony hair?  They are stunning also.




Agreed, they're stunning boots!   I guess I was thinking that they're basically the same style as Cleane boots from 2011 and Blacksons from last year (I have both) but they're quite a bit more expensive (for me at least) because of the pony hair etc.   And I was hoping that I could talk myself into living without them but instead I've promised to resist next time   
Have yours arrived yet?
I haven't seen the grey/white in real life and I can't quite make them out on screen.  I'm sure they're gorgeous too but the all black is understated and classic with an edge


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Agreed, they're stunning boots!   I guess I was thinking that they're basically the same style as Cleane boots from 2011 and Blacksons from last year (I have both) but they're quite a bit more expensive (for me at least) because of the pony hair etc.   And I was hoping that I could talk myself into living without them but instead I've promised to resist next time
> Have yours arrived yet?
> I haven't seen the grey/white in real life and I can't quite make them out on screen.  I'm sure they're gorgeous too but the all black is understated and classic with an edge



No, my black ones haven't come into the store yet.  Certainly by September, I was told.  I'm glad because I've been spending far too much money lately!   I didn't like the grey ones at all when I saw them online because I thought they looked too wacky for my style but when I saw them in real life and tried them, it was a different story.  I do agree  that the black are more classic and they will be more versatile.  I was told there will also be a khaki version.  I think they're quite different to the Blacksons as the Blackons have a more cowboy/western feel.  Are you going to keep yours?


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> No, my black ones haven't come into the store yet.  Certainly by September, I was told.  I'm glad because I've been spending far too much money lately!   I didn't like the grey ones at all when I saw them online because I thought they looked too wacky for my style but when I saw them in real life and tried them, it was a different story.  I do agree  that the black are more classic and they will be more versatile.  I was told there will also be a khaki version.  I think they're quite different to the Blacksons as the Blackons have a more cowboy/western feel.  Are you going to keep yours?



Yes I decided to keep the Tacy boots.  I have a super low pain threshold when it comes to returning pretty things.  I'm better off not buying them in the first place 
Intrigued by the grey version, mainly because of the white pony hair.  I hope someone takes a pic so I can see what they actually look like.


----------



## QuirkyCool

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes I decided to keep the Tacy boots.  I have a super low pain threshold when it comes to returning pretty things.  I'm better off not buying them in the first place
> Intrigued by the grey version, mainly because of the white pony hair.  I hope someone takes a pic so I can see what they actually look like.



Are the Tacy boots easy to walk on? How high is the heel? NAP says 10cm, but they don't look as high. Modelling pics please ?
I seriously love these boots, esp the gray with black and white version. I have a million plain black ankle boots and cannot justify getting more, but these add something to my wardrobe with the different colours (though still monochrome), the pointy toe and stiletto heel.

Has anyone actually worn them out? Could one survive a  day at work in them? My concern is that I have short muscular legs and I don't know whether they'll come up to the bulgiest part of my calf and make me look like the Michelin man.


----------



## ablelyning

sydgirl said:


> Anyone else notice Matches put their prices up! Before the dickers were $495aud and now it's over $600aud!


Yeah. I noticed. I bought my Bekett from them before. I actually write them an email to protest their price adjustment. I guess too many customers from Australia buy from them now.
Anyway, have to find another store. Sucks Matches.


----------



## ablelyning

Chrissie82 said:


> Yeah my first dickers. Love them and my  own size fits great!


Hi Cris, are these boots Bronze?
I actually have a problem of their actual colour.
I saw some pictures of "BRONZE"online, some of them are very green, but others seem quite taupe.
I like them to be more taupe...
Thank you.


----------



## jellybebe

I got to try on the Cleave (the knee high boot with hidden wedge) yesterday. I have to say, I passed. They hit my leg at a sort of awkward place - right under the knee (I'm 5'6" with fairly long legs). Also, the leather isn't that great, as someone here mentioned. It's distressed to the point where the texture isn't smooth and feels sort of thin. I was so excited because they were selling for $860 CAD,which is a full $100 less than the price on all the US websites.


----------



## Straight-Laced

QuirkyCool said:


> Are the Tacy boots easy to walk on? How high is the heel? NAP says 10cm, but they don't look as high. Modelling pics please ?
> I seriously love these boots, esp the gray with black and white version. I have a million plain black ankle boots and cannot justify getting more, but these add something to my wardrobe with the different colours (though still monochrome), the pointy toe and stiletto heel.
> 
> Has anyone actually worn them out? Could one survive a  day at work in them? My concern is that I have short muscular legs and I don't know whether they'll come up to the bulgiest part of my calf and make me look like the Michelin man.




They're not uncomfortable but I wouldn't wear them all day if my job entailed running around or doing a lot of walking or standing, but that's just me. They do have a 10cm spiky heel and pointed toe so probably not an ideal combination for workwear


----------



## meishe

Hi Ladies! LaGarconne has the leather dickers in almost every color for 30% off with extra 20% off! Good deal I think  I'd invest in more if I didn't already have a few


----------



## Minnie

Hey has anyone seen the black Caleen boots anywhere?
Looking desperately! Thanks


----------



## smiley13tree

meishe said:


> Hi Ladies! LaGarconne has the leather dickers in almost every color for 30% off with extra 20% off! Good deal I think  I'd invest in more if I didn't already have a few



Just bought a pair on Friday and they're coming this Friday! I'm so excited!


----------



## Peachy5678

Minnie said:


> Hey has anyone seen the black Caleen boots anywhere?
> Looking desperately! Thanks



Net-a-porter has a sz fr40


----------



## Minnie

peachy5678 said:


> net-a-porter has a sz fr40


thanks i need a 36 or 37.


----------



## roses5682

Anyone have the IM Cluster boots in black leather. I love them but would like some feedback if possible before I splurge.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374550


----------



## Peachy5678

Question to the IM experts...
I'm new to this brand and love the look of the Jenny boot. But I hesitate because I worry it won't be flattering with my legs. I don't have toothpicks.( Just athletic legs, I ride bikes.) The photos of celebs I've seen look awesome of course but they have toothpicks.  Anyone have a recommendation about whether I should try them or pass? I'd  just buy some to try and return but I can't find them anywhere but eBay now with no return policies. Thank so much in advance for the help.


----------



## jellybebe

Peachy5678 said:


> Question to the IM experts...
> I'm new to this brand and love the look of the Jenny boot. But I hesitate because I worry it won't be flattering with my legs. I don't have toothpicks.( Just athletic legs, I ride bikes.) The photos of celebs I've seen look awesome of course but they have toothpicks.  Anyone have a recommendation about whether I should try them or pass? I'd  just buy some to try and return but I can't find them anywhere but eBay now with no return policies. Thank so much in advance for the help.



I would go for the Crisi boot (I think that is the name). It looks much like the Jenny but has a hidden wedge so it's more flattering on the leg. I have athletic legs and I own both the Jenny and the Caleen (studded boot with hidden wedge) and I always find myself wishing the Jenny had wedges too.


----------



## bem3231

Those if you who own the Caleens - did you use protective spray on them? I would like to but am not sure if it might damage / affect the studs at all? I have the black and the brown. Thanks!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I'm about to order a pair of dickers but I'm not exactly sure what size to order. I am a US 9.5. Should I go with the 40 or 41? thanks !


----------



## Peachy5678

jellybebe said:


> I would go for the Crisi boot (I think that is the name). It looks much like the Jenny but has a hidden wedge so it's more flattering on the leg. I have athletic legs and I own both the Jenny and the Caleen (studded boot with hidden wedge) and I always find myself wishing the Jenny had wedges too.



Thank you so much!! I'll go for the Crisi!


----------



## dessertpouch

luvmy3girls said:


> I'm about to order a pair of dickers but I'm not exactly sure what size to order. I am a US 9.5. Should I go with the 40 or 41? thanks !


Depends on what kind of socks you plan to wear with them and how wide your feet are. If you're going to wear super thin socks and you have an average-narrow foot, then the 40 may work for you. If you plan to wear more substantial socks, then you may want to size up to the 41. That's just my 2c -- HTH!


----------



## Peachy5678

Gosh...so confused. What's the difference between the Crisi and the Cluster?


----------



## in paris

Peachy5678 said:


> Gosh...so confused. What's the difference between the Crisi and the Cluster?


I think the Crisi is suede and the Cluster is leather.


----------



## roses5682

Has anyone had issues with color transfer with the suede Crisi?


----------



## GLuxeLady

Peachy5678 said:


> Gosh...so confused. What's the difference between the Crisi and the Cluster?



If I'm not mistaken, Crisi have that rough suede feel while cluster are smooth leather. I have the Crisi so I'm going on that vs. what I've seen online of the cluster boot.


----------



## GLuxeLady

roses5682 said:


> Has anyone had issues with color transfer with the suede Crisi?



No,I haven't seen any real color transfer with my pair. Then again, they're so wide, most denim I wear falls inside the boot, not out.


----------



## Peachy5678

GLuxeLady said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Crisi have that rough suede feel while cluster are smooth leather. I have the Crisi so I'm going on that vs. what I've seen online of the cluster boot.



in paris and GLuxeLady: Thank you! How does the suede hold up? Not too delicate? I like the look of the suede better I think but typically stay away from suede for durability reasons.


----------



## chaussurewhore

Sculli said:


> Just received my scarlet boots. I pre ordered them 3 months ago, it was worth The wait. .
> View attachment 2303330


i haven't taken my scarlets off this week and it is about 90 degrees still. 
action pix on my blog.


----------



## GLuxeLady

Peachy5678 said:


> in paris and GLuxeLady: Thank you! How does the suede hold up? Not too delicate? I like the look of the suede better I think but typically stay away from suede for durability reasons.



I'm usually skeptical about suede myself but these hold up pretty well. They're like the newer dickers, where the suede is already worn in & weathered.


----------



## Peachy5678

GLuxeLady said:


> I'm usually skeptical about suede myself but these hold up pretty well. They're like the newer dickers, where the suede is already worn in & weathered.



Oh super! Thanks for the info.


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried the Dewar flat Chelsea bootie? They look so cute.


----------



## am2022

would you please help dear gymangel..
I know that the calleens leather is distressed and looks dirty..
but how do the soles/ underside of the boot look?
im buying from a reseller and she claims that its brand new and came with black marks on the sole?  is this true?
thanks so much!



gymangel812 said:


> got my brown caleens from the new guard (3 days to ship to the US from australia!, thanks to arguspeace for letting me know they're on sale!)
> 
> shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stayed the same size as i am in dickers/jennys.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> would you please help dear gymangel..
> I know that the calleens leather is distressed and looks dirty..
> but how do the soles/ underside of the boot look?
> im buying from a reseller and she claims that its brand new and came with black marks on the sole?  is this true?
> thanks so much!



Well I'm not gymangel but just in case you need to know immediately, yes the soles of the Caleen boots do look a bit distressed with black markings all over when new


----------



## am2022

You are my shoe angel "S"!!


Straight-Laced said:


> Well I'm not gymangel but just in case you need to know immediately, yes the soles of the Caleen boots do look a bit distressed with black markings all over when new


----------



## gymangel812

amacasa said:


> would you please help dear gymangel..
> I know that the calleens leather is distressed and looks dirty..
> but how do the soles/ underside of the boot look?
> im buying from a reseller and she claims that its brand new and came with black marks on the sole?  is this true?
> thanks so much!


i've worn my caleens once, they have a few black marks but my basically brand new jennys have lots of them. here's a pic (caleen left, jenny right):



hth!


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes I decided to keep the Tacy boots.  I have a super low pain threshold when it comes to returning pretty things.  I'm better off not buying them in the first place
> Intrigued by the grey version, mainly because of the white pony hair.  I hope someone takes a pic so I can see what they actually look like.



Can I ask where you got your Tacy boots from?  I was waiting for a pair to be ordered for me and they finally arrived in store today but the SA rang me up and said that they are actually navy not black!  She said they say black on the box but when she looked at them they were definitely navy!  I don't like navy as I wear a lot of black and don't like black and navy together.  I'm so disappointed because i'd been waiting for these to arrive for weeks.


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Can I ask where you got your Tacy boots from?  I was waiting for a pair to be ordered for me and they finally arrived in store today but the SA rang me up and said that they are actually navy not black!  She said they say black on the box but when she looked at them they were definitely navy!  I don't like navy as I wear a lot of black and don't like black and navy together.  I'm so disappointed because i'd been waiting for these to arrive for weeks.



Ugh how disappointing!  
I got mine from the New Guard in Australia.  They ship international and the exchange rate is probably good for you right now.  They're very nice to deal with 
http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/tacy-pony-boot


----------



## chaussurewhore

Sculli said:


> Just received my scarlet boots. I pre ordered them 3 months ago, it was worth The wait. .
> View attachment 2303330


i haven't taken my scarlet boots off in a week and its 88 degrees every day.


----------



## Peachy5678

chaussurewhore said:


> i haven't taken my scarlet boots off in a week and its 88 degrees every day.



How r u all styling them?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tacy Pony boots modelled by Kate Beckinsale and Kate Moss.
Kate M totally rocks the grey ones (of course!)









coolspotters


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Ugh how disappointing!
> I got mine from the New Guard in Australia.  They ship international and the exchange rate is probably good for you right now.  They're very nice to deal with
> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/tacy-pony-boot



Thanks for the info but I'd have to pay a lot in customs fees, I'm sure.  I also checked the conversion and they're 100GBP higher.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you think the Dickers are kinda played out? Would you still purchase them today?


----------



## Julide

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you think the Dickers are kinda played out? Would you still purchase them today?



I myself, worry more about what fits into my wardrobe rather than what's on trend. I need boots that are lower heeled for everyday, IM makes several boots that are lower heeled that if you don't like the look of the dickers there are other styles that may work.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Julide said:


> I myself, worry more about what fits into my wardrobe rather than what's on trend. I need boots that are lower heeled for everyday, IM makes several boots that are lower heeled that if you don't like the look of the dickers there are other styles that may work.



I love them..but didn't know if I already missed the train and too played out to spend the money on them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

luvmy3girls said:


> I love them..but didn't know if I already missed the train and too played out to spend the money on them.



Maybe they are played out in fashion blogger land (), but if you want a pair of very cute, comfortable and versatile ankle boots you won't regret buying them.  I have four pairs and when they wear out I'll definitely replace the black, camel and taupe ones because they work with so many outfits  
I notice Saint Laurent have just released a very similar style to the Dickers - more pricey though.


----------



## Julide

Straight-Laced said:


> Maybe they are played out in fashion blogger land (), but if you want a pair of very cute, comfortable and versatile ankle boots you won't regret buying them.  I have four pairs and when they wear out I'll definitely replace the black, camel and taupe ones because they work with so many outfits
> I notice Saint Laurent have just released a very similar style to the Dickers - more pricey though.



I also have 4 pairs. I agree they are versatile, dress, skirts, pants they work well with! I believe I will replace mine too!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Julide said:


> I also have 4 pairs. I agree they are versatile, dress, skirts, pants they work well with! I believe I will replace mine too!!



I'm in good company then!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ok good! Thanks guys! I think I may order them then &#128522;


----------



## nelstar

Another very happy 4-pair Dicker owner here too!


----------



## boxermomof2

nelstar said:


> Another very happy 4-pair Dicker owner here too!



Another happy dicker owner! They are the most comfortable shoes I own. I could live in them.


----------



## boxermomof2

Sculli said:


> Just received my scarlet boots. I pre ordered them 3 months ago, it was worth The wait. .
> View attachment 2303330



How's the sizing? I'm wondering if I should go up because the reviews say they run narrow. I wear a 37 in dicker, milwauke, jenny, caleen. I had to size up to a 38 in carol sandals.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you guys spray your Dickers and what is the best product to use? Thanks


----------



## lalalalena2211

Hi ladies, quick urgent question. A local boutique has dicker boots for a great price but I'm always wary of authenticity in small boutiques so was wondering if dicker boots have a serial number on the inside printed on the leather? Cause the one I was looking at did. Please advise.


----------



## lalalalena2211

Nevermind ladies! Did some more research and they're definitely not authentic xx


----------



## Julide

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys spray your Dickers and what is the best product to use? Thanks



HiI use a suede protector that I got from a cobbler. If I were you I would ask the local cobbler they can recommend what will be best for your climate.


----------



## mcpro

Ladies...ca somebody help me decide.... What color of dickers is the most popular? Any thoughts about the faded black? I want one but I'm so confused which color I'm going to get... ... My choice is bronze, faded black or black... I'm thorn between the 3... But I can only buy one for now lol!!!!


----------



## dessertpouch

mcpro said:


> Ladies...ca somebody help me decide.... What color of dickers is the most popular? Any thoughts about the faded black? I want one but I'm so confused which color I'm going to get... ... My choice is bronze, faded black or black... I'm thorn between the 3... But I can only buy one for now lol!!!!


Not sure which is the most popular, but I tend to reach for my bronze pair the most often. In fact that's why I decided on the bronze color for my Crisi pair.


----------



## boxermomof2

mcpro, bronze gets my vote!


----------



## jellybebe

mcpro said:


> Ladies...ca somebody help me decide.... What color of dickers is the most popular? Any thoughts about the faded black? I want one but I'm so confused which color I'm going to get... ... My choice is bronze, faded black or black... I'm thorn between the 3... But I can only buy one for now lol!!!!



Bronze! I'm eyeing them for my third pair!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Is there a difference in the dickers in the faded black color and the anthracite? Are they the same? Thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

Can anyone please tell me if the faded black and anthracite are the same thing? I've seen both listed but they look they same online and I'm unable to see in IRL. Thanks


----------



## Julide

luvmy3girls said:


> Can anyone please tell me if the faded black and anthracite are the same thing? I've seen both listed but they look they same online and I'm unable to see in IRL. Thanks



Anthracite is a dark grey, in the light you can tell it is not black. Black is just flat black. Anthracite is an older colour, you maybe able to find a deal on that colour...IHTH!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Julide said:


> Anthracite is a dark grey, in the light you can tell it is not black. Black is just flat black. Anthracite is an older colour, you maybe able to find a deal on that colour...IHTH!


 thank you


----------



## mcpro

dessertpouch said:


> Not sure which is the most popular, but I tend to reach for my bronze pair the most often. In fact that's why I decided on the bronze color for my Crisi pair.


 thanks


----------



## mcpro

boxermomof2 said:


> mcpro, bronze gets my vote!



 ok i'll go for bronze, thanks


----------



## saira1214

Anyone have a code for La Garconne? I want to make my first purchase!  thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

Still hoping for a code for La Garconne, pretty please.  I am also wondering if anyone has the Dickers in Natural? I'm thinking of getting them, but are they a pain to keep clean? Lastly, I have a wide foot and typically wear 36 or 36.5.  Would I be good with the 37 in Dickers? Thanks!


----------



## smiley13tree

saira1214 said:


> Still hoping for a code for La Garconne, pretty please.  I am also wondering if anyone has the Dickers in Natural? I'm thinking of getting them, but are they a pain to keep clean? Lastly, I have a wide foot and typically wear 36 or 36.5.  Would I be good with the 37 in Dickers? Thanks!



I think La Garconne holds additional % off sale on certain holidays because the last one they had on Labor Day I used to get my Dickers! I was debating the same question except I'm usually 36.5 to 37 but I went with the 36! The 37 were way too big in the toe and the 36 have stretched to a very comfortable fit!


----------



## saira1214

smiley13tree said:


> I think La Garconne holds additional % off sale on certain holidays because the last one they had on Labor Day I used to get my Dickers! I was debating the same question except I'm usually 36.5 to 37 but I went with the 36! The 37 were way too big in the toe and the 36 have stretched to a very comfortable fit!



Thanks for that info! Do you have a wide foot by chance? I heard that these run narrow so that is why I was debating sizing up.  Plus, these are final sale, so I'd rather be sure. Thanks again!


----------



## boxermomof2

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for that info! Do you have a wide foot by chance? I heard that these run narrow so that is why I was debating sizing up.  Plus, these are final sale, so I'd rather be sure. Thanks again!



Since they are final sale, I would go with 37. It's easier to add inserts or thicker socks than wear shoes that kill your feet. I am a us size 7 medium width, and wear 37 in all dicker. I did size up for Scarlett boots because they run narrow and I'm happy I did. My feet are somewhat wide across the toe bridge.


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for that info! Do you have a wide foot by chance? I heard that these run narrow so that is why I was debating sizing up.  Plus, these are final sale, so I'd rather be sure. Thanks again!



I wasn't even looking but I stumbled into this thread after being MIA for a long time and somehow saw your post and then got on la garconne and ordered a pair in Bordeaux lol...

Did you decide on a pair yet?


----------



## saira1214

JDN said:


> I wasn't even looking but I stumbled into this thread after being MIA for a long time and somehow saw your post and then got on la garconne and ordered a pair in Bordeaux lol...
> 
> Did you decide on a pair yet?



Hi JDN! I am still debating on the pair to get.  I think I am going to go with natural in a size 37.  What do you think of that color? Too hard to keep clean? I was looking at the Bordeaux color as well, but I already have a red pair of boots from Zara that look like the Chloe Susanna boots.  Did you end up sizing up?


----------



## saira1214

boxermomof2 said:


> Since they are final sale, I would go with 37. It's easier to add inserts or thicker socks than wear shoes that kill your feet. I am a us size 7 medium width, and wear 37 in all dicker. I did size up for Scarlett boots because they run narrow and I'm happy I did. My feet are somewhat wide across the toe bridge.



Thank you for your input. I will likely end up ordering the 37. Thanks again!!


----------



## boxermomof2

JDN said:


> I wasn't even looking but I stumbled into this thread after being MIA for a long time and somehow saw your post and then got on la garconne and ordered a pair in Bordeaux lol...
> 
> Did you decide on a pair yet?



I bought the last pair of Gris in size 37, but i am so tempted to buy Bordeaux!. Gorgeous red congrats!


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:


> Hi JDN! I am still debating on the pair to get.  I think I am going to go with natural in a size 37.  What do you think of that color? Too hard to keep clean? I was looking at the Bordeaux color as well, but I already have a red pair of boots from Zara that look like the Chloe Susanna boots.  Did you end up sizing up?



I have a pair from last year....Gris in suede....I'm usually a 6.5 and got the 37....they are slightly loose....I thought about sizing down for Bordeaux but when I tried my 37s on, I don't think I can go a whole size down without cutting off circulation in my toes....

I'd say be safe and go with a 37  I think natural is a safe color....and shouldn't be too hard to take care of...especially in leather....if it was suede, then I'd be more concerned


----------



## JDN

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought the last pair of Gris in size 37, but i am so tempted to buy Bordeaux!. Gorgeous red congrats!



Thanks boxermom!!!  have you posted a pic of your Gris dockers?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I traded in my Dicker's for the Crisi boots in the calf velvet leather and I'm in love.  They are a great basic black boot that give length to my legs because of the hidden wedge.. can't wait to wear them with everything!  Definitely size down, got them in a 36, I'm usually a small US 7 or large US 6.5.

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ56&d=Womens


----------



## boxermomof2

JDN said:


> Thanks boxermom!!!  have you posted a pic of your Gris dockers?



They are still on the way! I hope I like the color. I was worried this was my last chance for another lighter pair of dickers. I have cognac and camel, hoping gris is more taupe than grey.


----------



## boxermomof2

cinnabun4chu said:


> I traded in my Dicker's for the Crisi boots in the calf velvet leather and I'm in love.  They are a great basic black boot that give length to my legs because of the hidden wedge.. can't wait to wear them with everything!  Definitely size down, got them in a 36, I'm usually a small US 7 or large US 6.5.
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ56&d=Womens



Love these!


----------



## Kazzi

Hi, I still love the Lazio boot and have been trying to hunt down a pair in size 36, unsuccessfully!!! I have seen a size 37 and wondered are they more like the fit of Dickers or Caleen? (I find the Caleen comes up about a half size larger than Dicker). Any info appreciated!! Many thanks x


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm so happy....my gris dickers arrived today and they are a light taupe. I really don't see grey in them, but I'm happy!
I just sprayed them, I'll post pics after they are dry.


----------



## JDN

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm so happy....my gris dickers arrived today and they are a light taupe. I really don't see grey in them, but I'm happy!
> I just sprayed them, I'll post pics after they are dry.



Woohoo! Congrats! Can't wait to see!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Rosie Huntington-Whitley in her Tacy boots (via cocoperez)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Kazzi said:


> Hi, I still love the Lazio boot and have been trying to hunt down a pair in size 36, unsuccessfully!!! I have seen a size 37 and wondered are they more like the fit of Dickers or Caleen? (I find the Caleen comes up about a half size larger than Dicker). Any info appreciated!! Many thanks x



Hi.  Compared to Dickers and Caleens, the Lazio fit is different again.  I bought my usual Isabel Marant size 38 in the Lazio and the length is fine but the heel is a bit wide so they can feel loose at the heel.
I wear 38 in Dickers and 37 in Caleens


----------



## honeybunch

I really want the Tacy boots in black.  Harvey Nichols was supposed to be ordering me a pair but when they arrived they were navy!  They had them on Matches but they've sold out.  I've telephoned some Marant stockists in London and nowhere has them.  Does anyone know if any UK stores stock this boot?


----------



## mcpro

Finally made up my mind! Ordered black dicker boots, I saw the bronze color but didn't like it because its like greenish gray... I thought its dark brown... Can't wait to get it in the mail. SA of nordstrom upgraded me to 2 days shipping, too bad it's Friday today so I'm going to receive it on Wednesday  yay!!!!!


----------



## arguspeace

mcpro said:


> Finally made up my mind! Ordered black dicker boots, I saw the bronze color but didn't like it because its like greenish gray... I thought its dark brown... Can't wait to get it in the mail. SA of nordstrom upgraded me to 2 days shipping, too bad it's Friday today so I'm going to receive it on Wednesday  yay!!!!!



Please post modeling pix! : )


----------



## imlvholic

I can't help it anymore!!! I finally ordered the Black Cluster, thankfully I found my size at Forward & got the 15% off Iphone app promo + free shipping & no tax . I've been eyeing this boots for a long time, but been holding on until I realized that my size been sold out on every store I checked. I'm so excited!!! Saved $127


----------



## Kazzi

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi.  Compared to Dickers and Caleens, the Lazio fit is different again.  I bought my usual Isabel Marant size 38 in the Lazio and the length is fine but the heel is a bit wide so they can feel loose at the heel.
> I wear 38 in Dickers and 37 in Caleens


 
Thank you! I find my Caleens bigger than my Dickers too so probably need to keep searching for a size 36!!


----------



## Paris Darling

Does anyone know what the name of these IM shoes are?




Thank you!


----------



## chaussurewhore

Peachy5678 said:


> How r u all styling them?



here is one pix on my scarlets. i have posted them several times on my blog.


----------



## jellybebe

Paris Darling said:


> Does anyone know what the name of these IM shoes are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I think these are the Doots Chelsea boot, although I have also seen them called the Dewar.


----------



## birkin_

Paris Darling said:


> Does anyone know what the name of these IM shoes are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



cuba


----------



## Paris Darling

birkin_ said:


> cuba





jellybebe said:


> I think these are the Doots Chelsea boot, although I have also seen them called the Dewar.



Thank you!


----------



## bisbee

mcpro said:


> Finally made up my mind! Ordered black dicker boots, I saw the bronze color but didn't like it because its like greenish gray... I thought its dark brown... Can't wait to get it in the mail. SA of nordstrom upgraded me to 2 days shipping, too bad it's Friday today so I'm going to receive it on Wednesday yay!!!!!


 
Funny - I have them in bronze, and mine are dark brown!


----------



## mcpro

bisbee said:


> Funny - I have them in bronze, and mine are dark brown!



Might be a mistake in  Nordstrom that grayish greenish color the box says bronze that's why i chose the black instead  thinking  bronze is like dark brown... Can you pls post pix if you have time ..
Thanks


----------



## bisbee

mcpro said:


> Might be a mistake in Nordstrom that grayish greenish color the box says bronze that's why i chose the black instead thinking bronze is like dark brown... Can you pls post pix if you have time ..
> Thanks


 
Sure - when I get home I will.  Are they leather or suede?  Mine are leather...


----------



## mcpro

bisbee said:


> Sure - when I get home I will.  Are they leather or suede?  Mine are leather...[/QUOTE
> 
> Suede


----------



## bisbee

mcpro said:


> bisbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - when I get home I will.  Are they leather or suede?  Mine are leather...[/QUOTE
> 
> Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably it...here's a picture (sorry - I rotated it and it still came out sideways!).  I looked up the bronze suede, and they are much lighter.
Click to expand...


----------



## mcpro

bisbee said:


> mcpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably it...here's a picture (sorry - I rotated it and it still came out sideways!).  I looked up the bronze suede, and they are much lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's gorgeous! enjoy it.. now you made me think of that bronze lol!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ablelyning

Hi Australian girls, 

Just want to tell you that the price of IM products on NAP for Australian customers has been changed a lot, much cheaper than before, in case you haven't noticed it.
Now it seems like the price deducting the tax from EU price. Must say, fair a lot now.
So I just quickly place an order of a pair of Taupe IM Dicker boots.
So happy to find out this.
Cheers,


----------



## Skim3

Agh! I finally saved enough to buy the IM Caleen cognac boot but they have sold out!!!! Does anyone know a reputable vendor online that I can buy it from? I've seen several for ALOT cheaper so I suspect a scam! Thanks!


----------



## mcpro

. Finally got my new Dickers  in black! Aaawww


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, just bought the Sade boots but then I saw the Scarlet online.  What should I do?  Keep the Sade or return and get the Scarlet?  I just can't decide which ones I like best!  Con for the Scarlet is they're £90 more expensive and a pro for the Sade is they may have more longevity in the sense that Isabel Marant seems to make a pony hair plain wedge boot most autumn/Winter seasons so I won't feel as if I have to cash in on a new pair each year.  A con for the Sade is that the back is made from suede and I have other suede boots that have shown signs of wear at the back from driving, whereas the scarlet is leather at the back.  But at the end of the day it comes down to which boot looks better!


----------



## jellybebe

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, just bought the Sade boots but then I saw the Scarlet online.  What should I do?  Keep the Sade or return and get the Scarlet?  I just can't decide which ones I like best!  Con for the Scarlet is they're £90 more expensive and a pro for the Sade is they may have more longevity in the sense that Isabel Marant seems to make a pony hair plain wedge boot most autumn/Winter seasons so I won't feel as if I have to cash in on a new pair each year.  A con for the Sade is that the back is made from suede and I have other suede boots that have shown signs of wear at the back from driving, whereas the scarlet is leather at the back.  But at the end of the day it comes down to which boot looks better!




I prefer the Sade, I think they look more sleek


----------



## honeybunch

jellybebe said:


> I prefer the Sade, I think they look more sleek



I know what you mean. I've just been looking at tons of pictures online! I have really thin legs and was thinking that maybe the Scarlet will look too bulky with the straps.  I also think the straps give them a sporty look, a bit like the wedge sneakers, so may be harder to dress up.  If I want to try them I will have to order online which is always a nightmare as no one is ever home to sign for stuff!


----------



## fleurpavot

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, just bought the Sade boots but then I saw the Scarlet online.  What should I do?  Keep the Sade or return and get the Scarlet?  I just can't decide which ones I like best!  Con for the Scarlet is they're £90 more expensive and a pro for the Sade is they may have more longevity in the sense that Isabel Marant seems to make a pony hair plain wedge boot most autumn/Winter seasons so I won't feel as if I have to cash in on a new pair each year.  A con for the Sade is that the back is made from suede and I have other suede boots that have shown signs of wear at the back from driving, whereas the scarlet is leather at the back.  But at the end of the day it comes down to which boot looks better!


I like both but prefer the Sade... they are so elegant. The Scarlet seems really "fun" I think because they echo the iconic sneakers.


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, just bought the Sade boots but then I saw the Scarlet online.  What should I do?  Keep the Sade or return and get the Scarlet?  I just can't decide which ones I like best!  Con for the Scarlet is they're £90 more expensive and a pro for the Sade is they may have more longevity in the sense that Isabel Marant seems to make a pony hair plain wedge boot most autumn/Winter seasons so I won't feel as if I have to cash in on a new pair each year.  A con for the Sade is that the back is made from suede and I have other suede boots that have shown signs of wear at the back from driving, whereas the scarlet is leather at the back.  But at the end of the day it comes down to which boot looks better!




Both are lovely, but I'd stick with the Sade boots.
I like the simplicity and that chic single leather strap with button is exactly the sort of detail that wins me over.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Hello,

I am a little late on the Isabel marant boots wagon. Question for you ladies I missed the berry boots are they going to come back or were they a seasonal item?


----------



## honeybunch

chanelqueenalek said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a little late on the Isabel marant boots wagon. Question for you ladies I missed the berry boots are they going to come back or were they a seasonal item?



They were seasonal but you could try ebay.


----------



## honeybunch

fleurpavot said:


> I like both but prefer the Sade... they are so elegant. The Scarlet seems really "fun" I think because they echo the iconic sneakers.



Yeah, they remind me of the sneakers too.  That's what I like about them - they're very edgy and cool. The Sade are more simple and classic.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Both are lovely, but I'd stick with the Sade boots.
> I like the simplicity and that chic single leather strap with button is exactly the sort of detail that wins me over.



I like the simplicity too.  I think they could easily carry over year after year and not look dated.


----------



## jellybebe

honeybunch said:


> I like the simplicity too.  I think they could easily carry over year after year and not look dated.




This is why I like them too. 

Actually for fun factor I like the Pierce booties.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> This is why I like them too.
> 
> Actually for fun factor I like the Pierce booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2365248



I confess to having the Pierce booties.  The goat fur texture on such a cool looking boot was too much for this self-acknowledged IM boot addict to resist!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I confess to having the Pierce booties.  The goat fur texture on such a cool looking boot was too much for this self-acknowledged IM boot addict to resist!




Omg how amazing!


----------



## honeybunch

jellybebe said:


> This is why I like them too.
> 
> Actually for fun factor I like the Pierce booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2365248



Yeah, these are really cool but I'm not brave enough to wear them.  I did try them on in Selfridges though!


----------



## Straight-Laced

This is my other great love of the season - Shelia in calf hair & suede 
Fingers crossed they'll still be around at sale time (half price please!).


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
That should read SHEILA boot


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> This is my other great love of the season - Shelia in calf hair & suede
> Fingers crossed they'll still be around at sale time (half price please!).



Yeah, these are amazing boots!  Do you think the Scarlet or Sade will still be around in the sale? I'm still feeling sick over how much I paid for the Sade! It's the most I've paid for shoes!


----------



## honeybunch

I've just purchased the Scarlets to compare them with my Sades.  I'll keep whichever one looks the best.  Can't get over how much these boots are.  I normally only spend loads on bags, not so much shoes!


----------



## lotusfire

I wasn't sure where to post this question, but does anyone own both the IM Dicker boots and rag & bone Harrow boots? How does the sizing compare? I'm a 6.5-7 and took a 37 in the Dicker boots, and I'm unsure of which size to purchase in the Harrows.


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> I've just purchased the Scarlets to compare them with my Sades.  I'll keep whichever one looks the best.  Can't get over how much these boots are.  I normally only spend loads on bags, not so much shoes!



Let us know what you decide  
NAP has a cheaper version of the Scarlet called Sebay.  It's suede all over.  Not as nice looking IMO as the Scarlet/Pierce styles but the price is nicer.


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> I confess to having the Pierce booties.  The goat fur texture on such a cool looking boot was too much for this self-acknowledged IM boot addict to resist!


lucky lady-they're fabulous!


----------



## jellybebe

lotusfire said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question, but does anyone own both the IM Dicker boots and rag & bone Harrow boots? How does the sizing compare? I'm a 6.5-7 and took a 37 in the Dicker boots, and I'm unsure of which size to purchase in the Harrows.




Size up for the Harrow. Prob 37.5.


----------



## JDN

lotusfire said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question, but does anyone own both the IM Dicker boots and rag & bone Harrow boots? How does the sizing compare? I'm a 6.5-7 and took a 37 in the Dicker boots, and I'm unsure of which size to purchase in the Harrows.




I have both....dickers in 37 (slightly large but I think the 36 would start off too small but would probably stretch to fit)
And my Harrows are a 36.5...they def feel a lil smaller than my dickers but not a tight fit...
My usual size is a US6.5


----------



## bem3231

lotusfire said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question, but does anyone own both the IM Dicker boots and rag & bone Harrow boots? How does the sizing compare? I'm a 6.5-7 and took a 37 in the Dicker boots, and I'm unsure of which size to purchase in the Harrows.



My velvet suede Dickers and my Harrow boots are the same size and both fit me perfectly. I found the non-suede Dickers fit smaller, though.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Let us know what you decide
> NAP has a cheaper version of the Scarlet called Sebay.  It's suede all over.  Not as nice looking IMO as the Scarlet/Pierce styles but the price is nicer.



Yeah, I saw the Sebay but didn't like that they were all suede.  I've just received my Scarlets and now I really  can't decide which ones I like best.  They're very different and serve different purposes i think.


----------



## honeybunch

Here are some modelling pics of the Scarlet and the Sade.  My bf likes them both but thinks the Scarlet are more funky and the Sade are more dressy.  I'm seriously considering keeping both but we've just booked our honeymoon and getting married next August so I really shouldn't be overdoing it! What do you think ladies.  Which look better?


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Here are some modelling pics of the Scarlet and the Sade.  My bf likes them both but thinks the Scarlet are more funky and the Sade are more dressy.  I'm seriously considering keeping both but we've just booked our honeymoon and getting married next August so I really shouldn't be overdoing it! What do you think ladies.  Which look better?



You look fab in both!!!
And I agree with your bf's assessment of the difference between Scarlet & Sade.
Looking at your modelling pics in skinny pants I'd go for Scarlet . . . but I might have chosen Sade if you were wearing a dress or skirt.  The Scarlets have more of a cool vibe  
(I pre-ordered Pierce boots and while I was waiting I ordered Tacy boots - both in black.  I couldn't choose between them so kept both).

And big congrats on your wedding news honeybunch!!!


----------



## jellybebe

honeybunch said:


> Here are some modelling pics of the Scarlet and the Sade.  My bf likes them both but thinks the Scarlet are more funky and the Sade are more dressy.  I'm seriously considering keeping both but we've just booked our honeymoon and getting married next August so I really shouldn't be overdoing it! What do you think ladies.  Which look better?




They both look great. But I think the Sades are a bit more versatile. Their silhouette is a bit sleeker.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> You look fab in both!!!
> And I agree with your bf's assessment of the difference between Scarlet & Sade.
> Looking at your modelling pics in skinny pants I'd go for Scarlet . . . but I might have chosen Sade if you were wearing a dress or skirt.  The Scarlets have more of a cool vibe
> (I pre-ordered Pierce boots and while I was waiting I ordered Tacy boots - both in black.  I couldn't choose between them so kept both).
> 
> And big congrats on your wedding news honeybunch!!!



Aw thank you!  We have been engaged for nearly 18 months and are finally starting to sort out the wedding - ha! 

Back to the boots!  I totally agree that the Sade are really nice with a skirt or a dress, whereas the Scarlet look great with jeans.  I'm so tempted to keep both but they are both so expensive and I'm not one to spend this much on shoes.  You're so lucky you got the Tacy.  I really wanted those but the only place I could find them was Matches and they sold out so fast.  I think the Tacy and Pierce are diverse enough to justify keeping both pairs whereas the Sade and Scarlet are both wedge boots.  Do you think either of these will make it to the sale?


----------



## honeybunch

jellybebe said:


> They both look great. But I think the Sades are a bit more versatile. Their silhouette is a bit sleeker.



Thanks for your comment.  Yes, I agree they are sleeker.  The Scarlet are more bulky and for this reason the Sades are a little more comfy.


----------



## phoebet

anyone plans to get the booties from Isabel MarantXH&M collection?


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Aw thank you!  We have been engaged for nearly 18 months and are finally starting to sort out the wedding - ha!
> 
> Back to the boots!  I totally agree that the Sade are really nice with a skirt or a dress, whereas the Scarlet look great with jeans.  I'm so tempted to keep both but they are both so expensive and I'm not one to spend this much on shoes.  You're so lucky you got the Tacy.  I really wanted those but the only place I could find them was Matches and they sold out so fast.  I think the Tacy and Pierce are diverse enough to justify keeping both pairs whereas the Sade and Scarlet are both wedge boots.  *Do you think either of these will make it to the sale?*



Hmmm I imagine that both styles would make it to US sale.  I've bought a few great things on sale (half price!) from Isabel Marant store in Soho and used a shipping service to get them to me.  Sounds like a lot more work than it is!  
I know it's early in the season but all size Scarlets are still available at NAP UK and Asia sites so they haven't exactly run out the door...


----------



## jellybebe

honeybunch said:


> Aw thank you!  We have been engaged for nearly 18 months and are finally starting to sort out the wedding - ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the boots!  I totally agree that the Sade are really nice with a skirt or a dress, whereas the Scarlet look great with jeans.  I'm so tempted to keep both but they are both so expensive and I'm not one to spend this much on shoes.  You're so lucky you got the Tacy.  I really wanted those but the only place I could find them was Matches and they sold out so fast.  I think the Tacy and Pierce are diverse enough to justify keeping both pairs whereas the Sade and Scarlet are both wedge boots.  Do you think either of these will make it to the sale?




Not to enable or anything, but forward has the Tacy booties in both black and black/white. I love the black/white and may consider them if they ever make it to the sales, but I can't really do heels unless they are extremely comfortable and stable. However IM makes a similar silhouette each season so they might be worth it.


----------



## am2022

Love love both !!! But if will choose, Sade and Pierce ( as SL had ordered)!!!





honeybunch said:


> Here are some modelling pics of the Scarlet and the Sade.  My bf likes them both but thinks the Scarlet are more funky and the Sade are more dressy.  I'm seriously considering keeping both but we've just booked our honeymoon and getting married next August so I really shouldn't be overdoing it! What do you think ladies.  Which look better?


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Love love both !!! But if will choose, Sade and Pierce ( as SL had ordered)!!!




I would choose Tacy and Pierce! Love the Pierce, so fun.


----------



## honeybunch

jellybebe said:


> Not to enable or anything, but forward has the Tacy booties in both black and black/white. I love the black/white and may consider them if they ever make it to the sales, but I can't really do heels unless they are extremely comfortable and stable. However IM makes a similar silhouette each season so they might be worth it.



I'm in the UK so I'm reluctant to order from the US due to the customs fees but thanks for letting me know.  I like the black/white ones too!


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Hmmm I imagine that both styles would make it to US sale.  I've bought a few great things on sale (half price!) from Isabel Marant store in Soho and used a shipping service to get them to me.  Sounds like a lot more work than it is!
> I know it's early in the season but all size Scarlets are still available at NAP UK and Asia sites so they haven't exactly run out the door...



Yeah I was surprised the Scarlets hadn't sold out by now.  But the grey Tacy boots were available on NAP all over summer.  I nearly caved and bought them but just looking lately it seems like most sizes are sold out.  The black Tacys sold out so quickly on Matches.  If I knew I could get the Sade and Scarlet in the sales I'd hang on a bit but I have feeling they'll sell out before then.  I'm a size 38 so obviously a popuiar size.


----------



## mcpro

Dicker in bronze


----------



## honeybunch

I've pretty much decided to keep the Scarlets but still don't know what to do about the Sade!  Keep, or return and hope I can rebuy in the sale??  I'm so surprised neither of these boots have sold out yet.


----------



## Kazzi

If anyone sees the Lazio for sale anywhere in a size 36 would you please let me know? Have missed out on 2 pairs recently!!  Thank you!


----------



## boxermomof2

honeybunch said:


> I've pretty much decided to keep the Scarlets but still don't know what to do about the Sade!  Keep, or return and hope I can rebuy in the sale??  I'm so surprised neither of these boots have sold out yet.



I love my scarlet boots! They are fun and comfy.


----------



## honeybunch

boxermomof2 said:


> I love my scarlet boots! They are fun and comfy.



I haven't worn mine yet because it keeps raining and I don't want to spoil them!


----------



## jennytalula

lotusfire said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question, but does anyone own both the IM Dicker boots and rag & bone Harrow boots? How does the sizing compare? I'm a 6.5-7 and took a 37 in the Dicker boots, and I'm unsure of which size to purchase in the Harrows.



take the 37, they run TTS.


----------



## lotusfire

JDN said:


> I have both....dickers in 37 (slightly large but I think the 36 would start off too small but would probably stretch to fit)
> And my Harrows are a 36.5...they def feel a lil smaller than my dickers but not a tight fit...
> My usual size is a US6.5





bem3231 said:


> My velvet suede Dickers and my Harrow boots are the same size and both fit me perfectly. I found the non-suede Dickers fit smaller, though.





jellybebe said:


> Size up for the Harrow. Prob 37.5.





jennytalula said:


> take the 37, they run TTS.



thanks everyone!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Do  you guys think Kates are really out of style, found them on super sale, they are on hold, need to decide to buy or not.


----------



## Jagger

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Do  you guys think Kates are really out of style, found them on super sale, they are on hold, need to decide to buy or not.



They are hot. Fashion snobbery is so stupid.
If they look cute on you and YOU like them, BUY THEM, wear them.


----------



## roses5682

Finally got my first pair of IM boots.


----------



## imlvholic

roses5682 said:


> Finally got my first pair of IM boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2385532



Congrats!!! Is this the Cluster?

I got the Cluster & they're unbelievably comfortable. I've been wearing mine on my trip to Germany & New York. They're so awesome, love the hidden wedge.


----------



## poptarts

Does anyone know if the snaps on the Tacy boot are functional or just decorative? TIA


----------



## Biondina1003

Does anyone have the Norwood boot in all black? I've been eyeing them but don't see much about them. Sizing? Worth the money? I'm looking for a black boot I can wear with casual outifits, comfortable is a must! Appreciate any insight. Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

poptarts said:


> Does anyone know if the snaps on the Tacy boot are functional or just decorative? TIA



Decorative only


----------



## poptarts

Straight-Laced said:


> Decorative only



Oh no! I was hoping otherwise. Thanks very much!


----------



## anr_28

Hello all!

I am looking to buy a lightly used pair of the ISABEL MARANT Fall/Winter 2012 Black/Red BERRY Boots!

I'm a size 8.5 or 9 - not sure what I would be in Isabel Marant boots - do they tend to run small? The picture is below!

http://www.upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Miranda-Kerr-Isabel-Marant-Berry-Embroidered-Ankle-Boots-Upscalehype-NYC.jpg


----------



## Straight-Laced

anr_28 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am looking to buy a lightly used pair of the ISABEL MARANT Fall/Winter 2012 Black/Red BERRY Boots!
> 
> I'm a size 8.5 or 9 - not sure what I would be in Isabel Marant boots - do they tend to run small? The picture is below!
> 
> http://www.upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Miranda-Kerr-Isabel-Marant-Berry-Embroidered-Ankle-Boots-Upscalehype-NYC.jpg



Yes the Berry boots do run a bit smaller than other 2012 boots,
I wear a US 7.5 - 8 (closer to 7.5) and I find my Berrys in size 38 are a tight fit.  
You may fit a 39 if your foot is narrow and the shoes have been stretched and softened by the previous owner but your safer fit would be 40 and pad with socks if they're too big.  
No half sizes in these boots as usual for IM


----------



## anr_28

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes the Berry boots do run a bit smaller than other 2012 boots,
> I wear a US 7.5 - 8 (closer to 7.5) and I find my Berrys in size 38 are a tight fit.
> You may fit a 39 if your foot is narrow and the shoes have been stretched and softened by the previous owner but your safer fit would be 40 and pad with socks if they're too big.
> No half sizes in these boots as usual for IM


Thanks for the advice! I found a pair on ebay but they state they are a US 8.5 or EU 39. I wasn't sure if I should bet on it or not! Are there any chances Purse Forum has a forum for buying items? I'm new to PF - not sure where to check other than eBay.


----------



## Straight-Laced

anr_28 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I found a pair on ebay but they state they are a US 8.5 or EU 39. I wasn't sure if I should bet on it or not! Are there any chances Purse Forum has a forum for buying items? I'm new to PF - not sure where to check other than eBay.



Probably the only place you'll find Berry boots now would be ebay, bonanza, vestiaire collective and online consignment stores. 
Ebay france is worth checking out if you're game to buy from overseas.
Good luck with your search!   You may be fine with the size 39s you've located already.


----------



## jellybebe

Does anyone think the Tacy boots will make it to the sales? Are they comfy?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Does anyone think the Tacy boots will make it to the sales? Are they comfy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390915



Yes I do think they'll make it to sale and sell out fast on the first markdown.  
They're comfy enough for a 4" heel and pointed toe but I'd be buying them more for looks than comfort


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes I do think they'll make it to sale and sell out fast on the first markdown.
> They're comfy enough for a 4" heel and pointed toe but I'd be buying them more for looks than comfort



Thanks for the reply! Darn, I was hoping they would be comfy since Kate Moss was photographed wearing them at the airport.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the reply! Darn, I was hoping they would be comfy since Kate Moss was photographed wearing them at the airport.



They're not uncomfortable!  I'm not wearing boots much now because of the summery weather but I will put them on again today and report back


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi! I'm looking to purchase my first pair of Isabel Marant Bobby's. I'm a 7.5-8 with wide feet. How is the sizing for the Bobby? Are they TTS? Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! I'm looking to purchase my first pair of Isabel Marant Bobby's. I'm a 7.5-8 with wide feet. How is the sizing for the Bobby? Are they TTS? Thanks!



You might find more replies in the IM sneaker thread but I'm the same size as you (closer to 7.5) with wider than average feet and I wear a 38 in the Bobby.  They're a neat fit on me.  I don't wear thick socks though so you might be more comfortable in the 39s.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Straight-Laced said:


> You might find more replies in the IM sneaker thread but I'm the same size as you (closer to 7.5) with wider than average feet and I wear a 38 in the Bobby.  They're a neat fit on me.  I don't wear thick socks though so you might be more comfortable in the 39s.



Oops! For some reason when I read the title I saw "Bobby" it must be time for me to get some sleep lol!! But thank you!!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> They're not uncomfortable!  I'm not wearing boots much now because of the summery weather but I will put them on again today and report back




Please do! I need to decide soon. I love how they look but have a feeling they will not be terribly practical for my life.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Please do! I need to decide soon. I love how they look but have a feeling they will not be terribly practical for my life.



Well I pulled them on and walked around the house and I'd say they're fine if you're used to 4" heels because they're well balanced and stable.  My issue with comfort is due to one of the diagonal leather straps across the arch/top of the foot cuts into the widest part of my foot.  It will stretch with wear and wouldn't bother a narrow or medium foot.  They're so easy to pull on and off - definitely a plus! 
Verdict - average to good comfort & excellent style  

I just saw a new pic of Miranda Kerr wearing the grey/black/white ones so I'm not feeling as confident now about them making it to sale - that girl shifts merchandise!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Well I pulled them on and walked around the house and I'd say they're fine if you're used to 4" heels because they're well balanced and stable.  My issue with comfort is due to one of the diagonal leather straps across the arch/top of the foot cuts into the widest part of my foot.  It will stretch with wear and wouldn't bother a narrow or medium foot.  They're so easy to pull on and off - definitely a plus!
> 
> Verdict - average to good comfort & excellent style
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a new pic of Miranda Kerr wearing the grey/black/white ones so I'm not feeling as confident now about them making it to sale - that girl shifts merchandise!




Thanks for checking! I am definitely not used to 4 inch heels. But they are so pretty... Still torn!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE!!!!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151161846474


THANK YOU!


----------



## boxermomof2

chanelqueenalek said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151161846474
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!



If I were you, I would ask the seller for a photo of the embossed Isabel Marant insole,the embossed print on the sole, back of the heels (leather heel) to make sure of the condition, and the front of the pointed toe (looks like there may be damage.


----------



## saira1214

Anyone have thoughts on what the sizing will be for the H&M collection? I hate to ask here, but my getting any responses in the other thread.


----------



## mellecyn

saira1214 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on what the sizing will be for the H&M collection? I hate to ask here, but my getting any responses in the other thread.



Probably too late to answer you but they re true to size. I got a size smaller and it's a bit tight but I have a skinny foot it's ok. But yeah would have preferred my regular size.


----------



## saira1214

mellecyn said:


> Probably too late to answer you but they re true to size. I got a size smaller and it's a bit tight but I have a skinny foot it's ok. But yeah would have preferred my regular size.



Thanks for your response.  I was able to get a pair! I am typically a U.S. 6 or 6.5, but I took these in a 5.5., the last in that size and although they are a tad tight, I think there will be a little give.  Now whether to decide to keep them. The boots are so hard to walk in!


----------



## mellecyn

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for your response.  I was able to get a pair! I am typically a U.S. 6 or 6.5, but I took these in a 5.5., the last in that size and although they are a tad tight, I think there will be a little give.  Now whether to decide to keep them. The boots are so hard to walk in!



Yes same with me, I walked around with very thick socks in for a while and that was enough to give the room I needed.
But yes they re a bit tricky to walk in, not used to that heel! I call them my Blondie boots there something so 80s rock n roll.


----------



## boxermomof2

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for your response.  I was able to get a pair! I am typically a U.S. 6 or 6.5, but I took these in a 5.5., the last in that size and although they are a tad tight, I think there will be a little give.  Now whether to decide to keep them. The boots are so hard to walk in!



What boots did you get?!


----------



## saira1214

boxermomof2 said:


> What boots did you get?!



I got a pair of the fringed boots. Last in my size!


----------



## boxermomof2

saira1214 said:


> I got a pair of the fringed boots. Last in my size!



Congrats! Thinking about buying a pair from eBay.
Are they harder to walk in compared to berry?
How's the quality compare to other IM boots?


----------



## saira1214

boxermomof2 said:


> Congrats! Thinking about buying a pair from eBay.
> Are they harder to walk in compared to berry?
> How's the quality compare to other IM boots?



Sorry, this is my first pair of IM boots, so I do not have anything to compare to. They are very tricky to walk in because of the cone heel, so I imagine they are like the Berry which I have heard are hard to walk in. The quality is nice. Well made sole and soft suede.


----------



## boxermomof2

saira1214 said:


> Sorry, this is my first pair of IM boots, so I do not have anything to compare to. They are very tricky to walk in because of the cone heel, so I imagine they are like the Berry which I have heard are hard to walk in. The quality is nice. Well made sole and soft suede.



Thanks for answering my questions! 
I don't find berry tricky to walk in, but they can't be worn for more than a few hours before my feet are in serious pain.


----------



## saira1214

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks for answering my questions!
> I don't find berry tricky to walk in, but they can't be worn for more than a few hours before my feet are in serious pain.



They are tricky to balance in. I feel like if I walk on a surface that may be slippery, I am going to take a tumble. Although, I wear flats a lot more than I wear heels so your experience may be different.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

please post a pic!


----------



## Chloehollywood

I am so in love with the Janett boots...I bought them last year and still adore them like day one


----------



## Chloehollywood

As an Isabel Marant boots fanatique I had to have the h&m version and I am so in love! I don't see any h&m vibe at all it is 100% Marant I compared both (not same style but same materials and front shape) and the suede qualitu isn't as good as my janett the leather in the back the identical pointy shape are just the same...also the leather sole is the cherry on the top!!!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

gorgeous! do these fold over?



Chloehollywood said:


> As an Isabel Marant boots fanatique I had to have the h&m version and I am so in love! I don't see any h&m vibe at all it is 100% Marant I compared both (not same style but same materials and front shape) and the suede qualitu isn't as good as my janett the leather in the back the identical pointy shape are just the same...also the leather sole is the cherry on the top!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401994
> View attachment 2401996
> View attachment 2401997
> View attachment 2401998
> View attachment 2401999
> View attachment 2402000


----------



## Kayapo97

Chloehollywood said:


> View attachment 2401989
> View attachment 2401990
> View attachment 2401991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with the Janett boots...I bought them last year and still adore them like day one



Love the dress and boots, particularly like your picture looking down at your yogurt and fruit


----------



## Chloehollywood

chanelqueenalek said:


> gorgeous! do these fold over?




Yes they do ! You can wear them folded and unfolded  Obsessed!


----------



## Chloehollywood

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the dress and boots, particularly like your picture looking down at your yogurt and fruit




Aww thank you


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks for the comparison shots! You pushed me over the edge...I broke down and bid/won a pair of fringe boots from eBay. I love IM boots.
I'll post comparison shots with my berry boots when my new boots arrive.


----------



## Chloehollywood

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks for the comparison shots! You pushed me over the edge...I broke down and bid/won a pair of fringe boots from eBay. I love IM boots.
> 
> I'll post comparison shots with my berry boots when my new boots arrive.




Oops Sorry to make you spend money lol but you won't regret it, I mean I swear I love them as much as my originals!!!! They are made in Portugal not in Bangladesh or China so maybe that's why they look so good... Congrats


----------



## boxermomof2

Chloehollywood said:


> Oops Sorry to make you spend money lol but you won't regret it, I mean I swear I love them as much as my originals!!!! They are made in Portugal not in Bangladesh or China so maybe that's why they look so good... Congrats



Thanks! I was going to obsess about these shoes forever, it was better for me to get it over. My local H&M did not carry the collection and US online said they are not going to restock.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> I haven't worn mine yet because it keeps raining and I don't want to spoil them!


 
How is the sizing with the Scarletts? I've just purchased them in a size 39, my norm IM size. However, I've heard they run a bit small so hope they fit ok.


----------



## boxermomof2

Surferrosa said:


> How is the sizing with the Scarletts? I've just purchased them in a size 39, my norm IM size. However, I've heard they run a bit small so hope they fit ok.



My normal IM size is 37, however; Scarlett is the one boot I sized up, and I'm glad I did. The toe box is pretty narrow. I have a medium width foot if that helps.


----------



## Surferrosa

boxermomof2 said:


> My normal IM size is 37, however; Scarlett is the one boot I sized up, and I'm glad I did. The toe box is pretty narrow. I have a medium width foot if that helps.


 
Ahh, they may be too small then, and unfortunately they don't have the next size up in stock. 

Do you find them to be comfortable? Are they really high? I love the look of them so really hope they fit.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm debating the Tacy booties as they are now on sale. I'm still torn because I love how they look but am worried about comfort.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> I'm debating the Tacy booties as they are now on sale. I'm still torn because I love how they look but am worried about comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406994



I love these!!!


----------



## Chloehollywood

jellybebe said:


> I'm debating the Tacy booties as they are now on sale. I'm still torn because I love how they look but am worried about comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406994




They might be "funny" to walk with but the height isn't bad, also I find my IM pretty comfy In general  go for them


----------



## boxermomof2

Surferrosa said:


> Ahh, they may be too small then, and unfortunately they don't have the next size up in stock.
> 
> *Do you find them to be comfortable? Are they really high? I love the look of them so really hope they fit.*




They are easier to walk in compared to Berry & Milwaukee, but I personally would not consider them an all day walking shoe like the Dicker boot.
They are not high, they are a 90mm heel. 
I hope they fit you! I sized up after searching for sizing info on this forum.


----------



## Juicy

Can anyone tell me if the older dicker boots are better than the more recent harder nubuck? I tried a pair on today and they were so stiff - I thought they'd be much softer. Will they break in?


----------



## fleurpavot

Juicy said:


> Can anyone tell me if the older dicker boots are better than the more recent harder nubuck? I tried a pair on today and they were so stiff - I thought they'd be much softer. Will they break in?




Hi Juicy I have both and my new "harder" ones got just as comfortable as my older ones after a few wears... Exactly the same comfort now


----------



## Juicy

fleurpavot said:


> Hi Juicy I have both and my new "harder" ones got just as comfortable as my older ones after a few wears... Exactly the same comfort now



Amazing! Thank you for your quick reply.  Are the newer ones more resilient in the rain or is there no real difference? i.e don't wear either in the rain! (Impossible feat in London!)


----------



## fleurpavot

Juicy said:


> Amazing! Thank you for your quick reply.  Are the newer ones more resilient in the rain or is there no real difference? i.e don't wear either in the rain! (Impossible feat in London!)




Well my "justification" for buying the second pair (cookoo I know) was so I could wear them rain snow or shine with no worries. So one "beater" pair and one "good" pair. So far it hasn't been too too much rain or snow so I don't know for sure if they are more resilient but they definitely feel tougher and I gave em a spritz of some leather protect spray for good measure. I love wearing them without feeling precious about them because of the "backup" pair (again, cookoo I know)


----------



## Juicy

fleurpavot said:


> Well my "justification" for buying the second pair (cookoo I know) was so I could wear them rain snow or shine with no worries. So one "beater" pair and one "good" pair. So far it hasn't been too too much rain or snow so I don't know for sure if they are more resilient but they definitely feel tougher and I gave em a spritz of some leather protect spray for good measure. I love wearing them without feeling precious about them because of the "backup" pair (again, cookoo I know)



Lol! You're not cuckoo! I am totally hearing you! I'm watching a couple of pairs on ebay and one are this years and one pair is from 2011 so I just wanted a gauge of which would be better to put my bid on.


----------



## Katmegdar

I need help in sizing. I want to purchase a pair of Jenny boots so should I buy size 37 or 38. I wear 37 in bobby and 38 in bekett. Thanks ladies!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi, ladies! Long time reader, first time poster in this forum! 
Can I please ask if someone bought the nowles snowboot. Where I live it they could be really useful, but I am concerned about their sole. Will it be ok on slippery, icy roads and sidewalks? 
Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## Surferrosa

l.ch. said:


> Hi, ladies! Long time reader, first time poster in this forum!
> Can I please ask if someone bought the nowles snowboot. Where I live it they could be really useful, but I am concerned about their sole. Will it be ok on slippery, icy roads and sidewalks?
> Thank you in advance for your input!


 
Hi, I have the Nowles in black and i love them, they're so cozy and warm!! I haven't yet had the chance to wear them in snow or icy conditions but I imagine they'll be able to handle these conditions absolutely fine. The sole has fairly good tread and thickness.


----------



## l.ch.

Thank you, surferrosa, for your reply! They have started to really grow on me. I hope I will be able to score a pair on sale! 
I think they will be a nice change from my ecco snow boots... 
Could you please share if they are fully lined? I mean, even inside the shoe? Oh, and how is sizing?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Surferrosa

l.ch. said:


> Thank you, surferrosa, for your reply! They have started to really grow on me. I hope I will be able to score a pair on sale!
> I think they will be a nice change from my ecco snow boots...
> Could you please share if they are fully lined? I mean, even inside the shoe? Oh, and how is sizing?
> Thanks in advance!


 
I am a UK 6, EU 39 and I got these in size 39 and they fit perfectly. They are fully lined in shearling so super soft. I've had no comfort issues at all!! They also seem to wear very weill. I've worn them loads of times and they still look as new.


----------



## Chloehollywood

surferrosa said:


> i am a uk 6, eu 39 and i got these in size 39 and they fit perfectly. They are fully lined in shearling so super soft. I've had no comfort issues at all!! They also seem to wear very weill. I've worn them loads of times and they still look as new.




h


----------



## l.ch.

Surferrosa said:


> I am a UK 6, EU 39 and I got these in size 39 and they fit perfectly. They are fully lined in shearling so super soft. I've had no comfort issues at all!! They also seem to wear very weill. I've worn them loads of times and they still look as new.



Oh, thank you so much! Let's hope they make it to the sales!


----------



## deenab

I've just received my nowles in black 38. I am a size 37.5 usually and these ones feel big. I think I will need 37 which is unfortunately sold out .... &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Fairy-bag

Katmegdar said:


> I need help in sizing. I want to purchase a pair of Jenny boots so should I buy size 37 or 38. I wear 37 in bobby and 38 in bekett. Thanks ladies!




Hello, I have the Jenny in 36, the  Betty in 36 and sold my Bekett on Ebay in 36 because they were too small, hence I would stick to your Bobby size. I think the Jenny run bigger.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

On sale at http://www.forwardforward.com/

ISABEL MARANT
Prescott Calfskin Velvet Leather Boot in Black
Now $859	 (Was $1,560)

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ73&d=Womens

ISABEL MARANT
Scarlet Calfskin Suede Leather Wedge Bootie in *Ecru, Midnight. and Black*
Now $859	 (Was $1,560)

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ76&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ69&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ66&d=Womens

ISABEL MARANT
Tacy Goat Suede Leather Pony Booties in *Anthracite and Midnight*
Now $903	 (Was $1,505)

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ77&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ78&d=Womens

ISABEL MARANT
Tacy Goat Suede Leather Pony Booties in Black
Now $1,054	 (Was $1,505)

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ61&d=Womens


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Net-a-porter has a some boots on sale too!

ISABEL MARANT
Scarlet leather, suede and calf hair wedge boots
Was $1,560 
Now $936 40% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/362641

ISABEL MARANT
Shelia calf hair and suede knee boots
Was $2,015 
Now $1,007.50 50% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/382031


ISABEL MARANT
Pierce suede, leather and calf hair wedge boots
Was $1,560 
Now $780 50% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/382033

ISABEL MARANT
Sebay suede ankle boots
Was $1,365 
Now $819 40% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/384012

ISABEL MARANT
The Caleen studded leather concealed wedge boot in white
Was $890 
Now $445 50% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/351950

ISABEL MARANT
Tacy suede, printed calf hair and leather boots
Was $1,505 
Now $903 40% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374553

ISABEL MARANT
Prescott suede and leather knee boots
Was $1,560 
Now $936 40% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/382032


----------



## Mia Bella

I bought the Prescott boots and I'm super excited!!  

Does anyone here own a pair??


----------



## Straight-Laced

Australian IM boot fans should know that The New Guard has some fantastic deals on current season boots!

Prescott (knee high suede & leather) & Scarlets are HALF PRICE now!!!  That's $675 AUD including shipping  

Also Tacy boots in black are now $749.  Size 36 & 40 only.


----------



## PS I love u

I wanted to get a pair of crisi, heard that I should get a size down for that, need you guys' advice here!!

I'm a perfect 37 for the betty sneakers with thin socks on, would definitely be too small getting 36 betty, should I still go for 36 crisi? (I always wear thin socks for my IMs)

Is the calves area very wide for the crisi? Can someone kindly measure the width for the crisi? Coz I don't really like too slouhy boots calves, the only reason I'm considering crisi is coz it has a hidden wedge, I'm just 157cm tall and a US size 0. I'm always very hesitant to buy boots.. Coz of my height and petite frame.. 

I really need you advice!! TIA!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone have an idea on how the Scarlet or Prescott fit? I'm a IM newbie and I'm quite confused. NAP says to order TTS, which would be 38 (I'm usually a 6.5/7 in boots), but some have suggested that IM can run small. So do I order 39? 

Unfortunately, I don't have time to track them down in person and try them on due to crazy work stuff, nor am I particularly enthused to risk ordering the wrong size only to have the correct size sell out before I can exchange (don't you hate that??). Help! Anyone's help is super appreciated!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

mishybelle said:


> Anyone have an idea on how the Scarlet or Prescott fit? I'm a IM newbie and I'm quite confused. NAP says to order TTS, which would be 38 (I'm usually a 6.5/7 in boots), but some have suggested that IM can run small. So do I order 39?
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have time to track them down in person and try them on due to crazy work stuff, nor am I particularly enthused to risk ordering the wrong size only to have the correct size sell out before I can exchange (don't you hate that??). Help!



Unlikely that you would need a 39 in either - size 38 should be big enough for you in both styles.  I wear 38 in Pierce boots (like Scarlet but different material) & Prescotts and my US sizing is more like 7.5.  Both fit me very neatly with not much wriggle room but the 39s were too big for me.


----------



## mishybelle

Straight-Laced said:


> Unlikely that you would need a 39 in either - size 38 should be big enough for you in both styles.  I wear 38 in Pierce boots (like Scarlet but different material) & Prescotts and my US sizing is more like 7.5.  Both fit me very neatly with not much wriggle room but the 39s were too big for me.




Thank you so much!! I feel better now taking a chance on a size 38!


----------



## boxermomof2

mishybelle said:


> Anyone have an idea on how the Scarlet or Prescott fit? I'm a IM newbie and I'm quite confused. NAP says to order TTS, which would be 38 (I'm usually a 6.5/7 in boots), but some have suggested that IM can run small. So do I order 39?
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have time to track them down in person and try them on due to crazy work stuff, nor am I particularly enthused to risk ordering the wrong size only to have the correct size sell out before I can exchange (don't you hate that??). Help! Anyone's help is super appreciated!!!



I'm a small size 7(6.5 on one foot) and wear a 37 in most IM boots (dickers, berry, milwaukee, jenny), but I took a size 38 in scarlet and they fit perfect.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Any chance they would bring back the lower dixie boots? I loved the shape but dickers is a little too high for me. Anything else that is similar?


----------



## jellybebe

yellowsuitcase said:


> Any chance they would bring back the lower dixie boots? I loved the shape but dickers is a little too high for me. Anything else that is similar?




The Dewar boot is available right now, and they are on sale. 
http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ72&d=Womens


----------



## Zombie Girl

Hello experts, I really need your help.   Sizing question - I'm not sure what size to get in the Jenny boot. I am a US 8, so should I get a 38 or 39? 
TIA!


----------



## NLH

I am IN LOVE with the IM cleave boots. Still debating whether they are worth the money -  is the quality as good as her other boots?
Does anybody know of a cheaper alternative?


----------



## jellybebe

NLH said:


> I am IN LOVE with the IM cleave boots. Still debating whether they are worth the money -  is the quality as good as her other boots?
> 
> Does anybody know of a cheaper alternative?




Personally I didn't think the quality of the Cleaves was as good as some of her other shoes. The suede was distressed and uneven looking.


----------



## sammie225

does anyone here have the tacy boots and can tell me if the quality is worth it?  
thanks a lot


----------



## Lotteschwalb

Do you guys know if the Kate boots are true to size? Thinking about purchasing them since I found them with a discount in my size...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nowles in 37 anywhere in EU? I missed them, and I'm mostly into the black or the grey version.


----------



## GoldenGooseGirl

could anyone comment on the sizing/comfort of Basley boots? I wear Jenny's in size 38, should I go for the 38 in Basley as well?
Also, i am not really SURE if i want the Basleys. Lol. Can anyone help with that as well?
I love my Jenny boots (have them in Anthracite) and will definitely get them in a light color in the future, but in the meantime I *think* I want something else? Something a bit more sneaker-like in feel? I dont find my jennys uncomfortable per say but I cant say they feel like walking on clouds either. I need a break from them once in a while and want something else IM that is flat.
Tia!
(ps i am bidding on a pair of Basleys on ebay now)


----------



## camelliaa

Anyone have the dicker boots? Deciding between those and the acne frees for my daughter's christmas gift as both are on sale in her size. Some points- acne frees are discontinued this year and look slightly more unique/high fashion/dressy. marants are classic, iconic, never go on sale but are cheaper than the acne's for some reason. however, they are very casual and western-looking and i was going to get her the pistols but decided they were too casual compared to the frees... How are the dickers, do you like them/comfortable/etc? Would you say they are different enough to buy both and save for a birthday gift later on? She is really itno fashion and doesnt ask for much other than money since she likes to save up for sales. Thanks!


----------



## deenab

caroulemapoulen said:


> Nowles in 37 anywhere in EU? I missed them, and I'm mostly into the black or the grey version.


 The black is sold out in 37 everywhere in Europe. You can try ordering them from the US but it will cost more.


----------



## annanas

Mia Bella said:


> I bought the Prescott boots and I'm super excited!!
> 
> Does anyone here own a pair??




not the same but i just got the sheila for 60% off  i had to get a size up because they didn't have my normal size but they feel fine, must run a bit small!


----------



## taupelover

Do dickers boots usually fit TTS? I'm considering buying a pair from NAP but saw that they say to go down a full size..is that accurate?


----------



## ablelyning

caroulemapoulen said:


> Nowles in 37 anywhere in EU? I missed them, and I'm mostly into the black or the grey version.


Hi,
You can find the Isabel Marant Nowles Boots on http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk/isabel-marant-etoile/isabel-marant-nowles-boot.html.
It's a UK local and online store. If you are outside UK, you have to contact them by email and place the order. The item price will exclude the 20% VAT for non-EU customers.They will estimate the shipping fee based on the weight. 
I tend to believe they sell the authentic goods if they have local store.  I bought once from them and believe it should be authentic. I am in AU. 
You may have a try. Hope it will work for you~

ab


----------



## ablelyning

taupelover said:


> Do dickers boots usually fit TTS? I'm considering buying a pair from NAP but saw that they say to go down a full size..is that accurate?


I am usually EU 36.5/US 6.5.
I bought my first Isabel Marant Bekket from matches and chose size 37 because they are labelled as EU sizing on matches. So I used to think they are not french sizing. But on NAP, It is labelled as FR sizing. I am confused.
Anyway, I bought all my IM shoes in size 37 including 3 pair of dicker boots, they fit well.
Hope it will help.

ab


----------



## ablelyning

caroulemapoulen said:


> Nowles in 37 anywhere in EU? I missed them, and I'm mostly into the black or the grey version.


Sorry. I just found size 37 sold out on Ruby and Tallulah. And they are not the colour you are mostly into.
Sorry I can't help.


----------



## ablelyning

Straight-Laced said:


> Australian IM boot fans should know that The New Guard has some fantastic deals on current season boots!
> 
> Prescott (knee high suede & leather) & Scarlets are HALF PRICE now!!!  That's $675 AUD including shipping
> 
> Also Tacy boots in black are now $749.  Size 36 & 40 only.


When I noticed the deal, the Crisi boots in my size have been sold out. So sad.
Definitely will keep an eye on the new guard in the future. Sometimes they have amazing deal, even much better than the EU price.


----------



## smiley13tree

taupelover said:


> Do dickers boots usually fit TTS? I'm considering buying a pair from NAP but saw that they say to go down a full size..is that accurate?




I am a 6.5 and wear the Dickers in 36. The leather does stretch and get more comfy with wear. I'm also a US 6.5 in the Tory Burch Revas and Edies for reference as I know many people have probably tried those flats and know their size.


----------



## mcs1111

Dickers don't come in 35 do they?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ablelyning said:


> Sorry. I just found size 37 sold out on Ruby and Tallulah. And they are not the colour you are mostly into.
> Sorry I can't help.



But thank you so much for trying, I really appreciate it! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Brigitte031

mcs1111 said:


> Dickers don't come in 35 do they?


Starting resort season the boots now come in 35!


----------



## taupelover

thanks for the sizing help!  will new colors (like taupe) be released for the dickers soon, or not for another season? thanks!


----------



## mcs1111

Brigitte031 said:


> Starting resort season the boots now come in 35!




I got a pair of anthracite dickers in 36 in the mail today. Little big but I think a 35 might be too short so not waiting for resort I guess!


----------



## ablelyning

caroulemapoulen said:


> But thank you so much for trying, I really appreciate it! Merry Christmas.


No worries 

Just found Lagarconne has black Nowles in 37, wow, a little bit expensive us price.

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21269&sid=&pid=#

ab


----------



## ablelyning

taupelover said:


> thanks for the sizing help!  will new colors (like taupe) be released for the dickers soon, or not for another season? thanks!


Currently just saw Camel and Black as new season colours, No Taupe. Indeed now size 35 is available. 
Have to say, the price of all IM Shoes including the dicker boots this season has been a leap comparing to the previous seasons.  Won't buy them at such a high full price. 
Lucky I got all my dicker boots from previous seasons with nice colours and relatively okay price.


----------



## Surferrosa

Anybody got the IM Prescott boots? If do, how is the sizing and are they easy to get on? I'm very tempted but will be ordering from overseas so returns would be difficult.

TIA!


----------



## berries

Surferrosa said:


> Anybody got the IM Prescott boots? If do, how is the sizing and are they easy to get on? I'm very tempted but will be ordering from overseas so returns would be difficult.
> 
> TIA!




I have them. They are really chic and easy to wear IMO.  Very comfortable also. Easy for me to pull on as they are roomy at the top and I have small calves. As far as sizing I would say tts or maybe a bit small but not running large for sure. Hope this helps. Barneys has them at 60% off


----------



## honeybunch

berries said:


> I have them. They are really chic and easy to wear IMO.  Very comfortable also. Easy for me to pull on as they are roomy at the top and I have small calves. As far as sizing I would say tts or maybe a bit small but not running large for sure. Hope this helps. Barneys has them at 60% off



I have really skinny legs and I tried these and they were huge around the top, like wellies!  Is this normal?


----------



## Surferrosa

berries said:


> I have them. They are really chic and easy to wear IMO.  Very comfortable also. Easy for me to pull on as they are roomy at the top and I have small calves. As far as sizing I would say tts or maybe a bit small but not running large for sure. Hope this helps. Barneys has them at 60% off




Thanks for replying so quickly! What would you say the colour of the suede is? The official designer colour is anthracite, which I would say is a dark grey, but My Theresa describe it as navy.


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly! What would you say the colour of the suede is? The official designer colour is anthracite, which I would say is a dark grey, but My Theresa describe it as navy.



As far as I'm aware, they come in different colours: black, anthracite and navy.  I've seen the anthracite in Harvey Nichols and the black in Selfridges.  Sorry to jump in!


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> As far as I'm aware, they come in different colours: black, anthracite and navy.  I've seen the anthracite in Harvey Nichols and the black in Selfridges.  Sorry to jump in!




Thanks for jumping in! I have medium width calves so hopefully they'll fit ok. I'm looking to purchase the anthracite ones from NAP (from the Asia Pacific site as they're in the sale). What did you think of them in terms of quality and overall look?


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> Thanks for jumping in! I have medium width calves so hopefully they'll fit ok. I'm looking to purchase the anthracite ones from NAP (from the Asia Pacific site as they're in the sale). What did you think of them in terms of quality and overall look?



I loved them!  Good quality and really chic.  The only issues for me were that they were quite wide at the top and came up  really high.  They touch my knees.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> I loved them!  Good quality and really chic.  The only issues for me were that they were quite wide at the top and came up  really high.  They touch my knees.




Thanks so much! I think you've convinced me!


----------



## berries

honeybunch said:


> I have really skinny legs and I tried these and they were huge around the top, like wellies!  Is this normal?







Surferrosa said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly! What would you say the colour of the suede is? The official designer colour is anthracite, which I would say is a dark grey, but My Theresa describe it as navy.




They are a bit roomy at the top. But I like that look. The are really tall. All the way up to the bottom of my kneecap but they scrunch a bit with wear which actually looks good. The quality is great and they are easy to walk in. Look great with jeans and dresses.  The first time I wore them three of my friends all wanted to buy them too!  The anthracite is what I got and I would say it is a very dark grey pretty much black suede


----------



## honeybunch

berries said:


> They are a bit roomy at the top. But I like that look. The are really tall. All the way up to the bottom of my kneecap but they scrunch a bit with wear which actually looks good. The quality is great and they are easy to walk in. Look great with jeans and dresses.  The first time I wore them three of my friends all wanted to buy them too!  The anthracite is what I got and I would say it is a very dark grey pretty much black suede



You're making me want them even more!  For some reason these boots haven't made it to the UK sales yet, unless I'm missing somewhere where they have.  I really want the black version.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> You're making me want them even more!  For some reason these boots haven't made it to the UK sales yet, unless I'm missing somewhere where they have.  I really want the black version.




That's why I'm ordering from NAP Asia pacific site. The delivered price including all taxes and customs are approx £440. The only downside is if I have to return them they don't refund the taxes part. I'm a UK 6 so I'm going for FR 40. I normally wear a 39 in IM shoes but I both My Theresa and Matches advise sizing up. Better a little too big than too small!! How did you find the sizing when you tried them on?


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> That's why I'm ordering from NAP Asia pacific site. The delivered price including all taxes and customs are approx £440. The only downside is if I have to return them they don't refund the taxes part. I'm a UK 6 so I'm going for FR 40. I normally wear a 39 in IM shoes but I both My Theresa and Matches advise sizing up. Better a little too big than too small!! How did you find the sizing when you tried them on?



I found them to be true to size, I don't think you should size up.  Then again, I have narrow feet.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> I found them to be true to size, I don't think you should size up.  Then again, I have narrow feet.




Oh well, I've ordered them now. I think I can do a free exchange if I need to swap the size but fingers crossed they fit! 

Thanks for all your help, Honeybunch and Berries, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> Oh well, I've ordered them now. I think I can do a free exchange if I need to swap the size but fingers crossed they fit!
> 
> Thanks for all your help, Honeybunch and Berries, and Merry Christmas!



Sorry, I didn't know you'd ordered them already.  I'm sure the size will be fine and you could always add an insole if they're too big.  Better too big than too small!

You're welcome.  Merry Christmas!  Make sure you post modelling pics when they arrive!


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> Sorry, I didn't know you'd ordered them already.  I'm sure the size will be fine and you could always add an insole if they're too big.  Better too big than too small!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.  Merry Christmas!  Make sure you post modelling pics when they arrive!




Umm, my boots haven't been despatched yet, so I could email customer service and request the smaller size. I have several IM shoes, size 39 is fine for all of them except the Bekett's where I wish I had bought size 40 as they are slightly too small. What do you advise?


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> Umm, my boots haven't been despatched yet, so I could email customer service and request the smaller size. I have several IM shoes, size 39 is fine for all of them except the Bekett's where I wish I had bought size 40 as they are slightly too small. What do you advise?



It's really hard to say as I have very narrow feet so even my usual size in a lot of shoes can feel quite roomy.  The Prescotts are definitely not large fitting by any means so if you sized up I'm sure it wouldn't be a huge problem but I found my usual 38 to fit me perfectly.  I have the Scarlets in 38 and they're a perfect fit too. I've also tried the Sade in a 38 - again a perfect fit.   Funnily enough I found the Bekkets to be small fitting too and when I tried them in a 39 they felt more comfortable than a 38, although I can still get away with a 38.  Do you normally wear thick socks with boots?


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> It's really hard to say as I have very narrow feet so even my usual size in a lot of shoes can feel quite roomy.  The Prescotts are definitely not large fitting by any means so if you sized up I'm sure it wouldn't be a huge problem but I found my usual 38 to fit me perfectly.  I have the Scarlets in 38 and they're a perfect fit too. I've also tried the Sade in a 38 - again a perfect fit.   Funnily enough I found the Bekkets to be small fitting too and when I tried them in a 39 they felt more comfortable than a 38, although I can still get away with a 38.  Do you normally wear thick socks with boots?



No, I don't usually wear thick socks and can see me wearing opaque tights a lot with the Prescotts. The more I think about it, the more I'm inclined to stick with my usual size. I'll email them and hopefully it's not too late! 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## berries

honeybunch said:


> You're making me want them even more!  For some reason these boots haven't made it to the UK sales yet, unless I'm missing somewhere where they have.  I really want the black version.




They have them at Barneys for 60% off. I don't know if they ship internationally though.


----------



## anebe

Hi,
it's my first post here 
I've just ordered Jenny boots in anthracite form NAP, 50 percent off! Then I read somewhere in this thread that they shade is a bit bluish, is it true? I have dark gray dickers and the colour is beautiful, real dark gray. Bluish gray is not my thing.


----------



## Surferrosa

anebe said:


> Hi,
> it's my first post here
> I've just ordered Jenny boots in anthracite form NAP, 50 percent off! Then I read somewhere in this thread that they shade is a bit bluish, is it true? I have dark gray dickers and the colour is beautiful, real dark gray. Bluish gray is not my thing.




I have them. They do have a bluefish tinge to the grey, but they are definitely still a dark grey. See what you think when they arrive as you can always return them if not suitable.


----------



## anebe

Thank you for replying. I'm curious as I have to wait till Monday for a delivery. If the gray is dark it might work, will see. Would be a shame to have to return them.


----------



## honeybunch

berries said:


> They have them at Barneys for 60% off. I don't know if they ship internationally though.



Thanks, but I will be hit by a huge customs fee if I buy from the US.


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> Umm, my boots haven't been despatched yet, so I could email customer service and request the smaller size. I have several IM shoes, size 39 is fine for all of them except the Bekett's where I wish I had bought size 40 as they are slightly too small. What do you advise?



I tried on the Prescotts again today and I tried on my usual 38.  I was wearing  thick socks and they actually felt really tight on me.  They would have been fine with thinner socks but I'm just letting you know that I don't think it would be the end of the world if you got the 40.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> I tried on the Prescotts again today and I tried on my usual 38.  I was wearing  thick socks and they actually felt really tight on me.  They would have been fine with thinner socks but I'm just letting you know that I don't think it would be the end of the world if you got the 40.




Ahh, thanks for letting me know. Did you end up buying them? I emailed NAP to change the size to a 39 but they dispatched the size 40 before they got to my email. They're attempting to recall them from DHL but there's a good chance it will be too late. Anyhow, if I do receive the 40 and they're too big they will swap them for the 39 without charging me customs again.

I noticed NAP UK site now has the Prescotts on sale, but the price is still better using the Asia Pacific site!


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> Ahh, thanks for letting me know. Did you end up buying them? I emailed NAP to change the size to a 39 but they dispatched the size 40 before they got to my email. They're attempting to recall them from DHL but there's a good chance it will be too late. Anyhow, if I do receive the 40 and they're too big they will swap them for the 39 without charging me customs again.
> 
> I noticed NAP UK site now has the Prescotts on sale, but the price is still better using the Asia Pacific site!



That's good news that they said you could exchange them without incurring more customs fees.  Brilliant! The ones I tried today were the anthracite from HN and they're not in the sale! Yes, I saw them on sale on NAP UK but I really want the black version, not the anthracite.  I'm still trying to decide between Bekkets and Blossoms both in all-black. Love the pony hair of the Blossoms but the Bekkets are just classic.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> That's good news that they said you could exchange them without incurring more customs fees.  Brilliant! The ones I tried today were the anthracite from HN and they're not in the sale! Yes, I saw them on sale on NAP UK but I really want the black version, not the anthracite.  I'm still trying to decide between Bekkets and Blossoms both in all-black. Love the pony hair of the Blossoms but the Bekkets are just classic.




The only place I've seen the black Prescotts on sale is New Guard Australia, they are half price but I don't think they have your size. 

Hmm Beketts, or Blossoms? Difficult one, the blossoms are in the sale but the Beketts are so classic. You could always get both??? I have the black Beketts, I love them but wish I'd bought the bigger size!!


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> The only place I've seen the black Prescotts on sale is New Guard Australia, they are half price but I don't think they have your size.
> 
> Hmm Beketts, or Blossoms? Difficult one, the blossoms are in the sale but the Beketts are so classic. You could always get both??? I have the black Beketts, I love them but wish I'd bought the bigger size!!



I wasn't sure if the Beketts really suit me (the tongue looks huge on my little legs!) And I don't know if they look a bit too "sporty" for my style, if you know what I mean.  The Blossoms are something different but maybe not as classic.  It's so tempting that they're in the sale but I can't get both as I already bought some Choo sneakers that didn't work out and I want the Prescotts so I can't go mad buying more trainers. I've also just bought a pair of the Russell and Bromley "Highland"  over the knee boots, but these may go back as I don't know if I would wear them that much.


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> I wasn't sure if the Beketts really suit me (the tongue looks huge on my little legs!) And I don't know if they look a bit too "sporty" for my style, if you know what I mean.  The Blossoms are something different but maybe not as classic.  It's so tempting that they're in the sale but I can't get both as I already bought some Choo sneakers that didn't work out and I want the Prescotts so I can't go mad buying more trainers. I've also just bought a pair of the Russell and Bromley "Highland"  over the knee boots, but these may go back as I don't know if I would wear them that much.




Have you considered black Bobby's? They might be the perfect compromise, more classic than the Blossoms and less sporty than the Beketts. I have them in Camel and I wear them a lot!


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> Have you considered black Bobby's? They might be the perfect compromise, more classic than the Blossoms and less sporty than the Beketts. I have them in Camel and I wear them a lot!



I've tried the Bobbys before and they didn't suit me, unfortunately.


----------



## imlvholic

I'm so Bummed I missed out on the Caleen in Black, because I'm so happy with my Cluster. Even until now, I still think about it. I'm just glad I pulled the trigger on the Cluster since they've been sold out everywhere now. They're just so comfortable & good looking, they're so worth it.


----------



## imlvholic

Anybody got the Nowles? How's the sizing? TTS? It's growing on me.


----------



## saira1214

Can anyone explain the difference and pro/cons of the jenny v. crisi boot? They look very similar in style. Thanks!


----------



## Zombie Girl

saira1214 said:


> Can anyone explain the difference and pro/cons of the jenny v. crisi boot? They look very similar in style. Thanks!



Crisi has a hidden wedge, Jenny is a flat boot.


----------



## saira1214

Zombie Girl said:


> Crisi has a hidden wedge, Jenny is a flat boot.



Thats what i figured. Is one more comfortable as a result? Thanks!


----------



## Zombie Girl

saira1214 said:


> Thats what i figured. Is one more comfortable as a result? Thanks!



I only own Jenny's so I can't say which is more comfortable. I would assume Jenny since they are flat but if you want height I'd go with Crisi.
Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## sammie225

my new to me tacy boots  definitely tts and super comfortable


----------



## honeybunch

sammie225 said:


> my new to me tacy boots  definitely tts and super comfortable



Love these boots!


----------



## arguspeace

sammie225 said:


> my new to me tacy boots  definitely tts and super comfortable




Nice...is that also new Naked 3?


----------



## sammie225

arguspeace said:


> Nice...is that also new Naked 3?



yes it is  i was able to grab the last available one in my country,it's completely sold out here until january


----------



## mcs1111

New anthracite suede dickers. Love them!!  Velvet suede is ridiculously soft and fine grained. Anyone here know if it will look the same if I spray with vectra to help keep them cleaner/more weatherproof?


----------



## sydgirl

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2442967
> 
> 
> New anthracite suede dickers. Love them!!  Velvet suede is ridiculously soft and fine grained. Anyone here know if it will look the same if I spray with vectra to help keep them cleaner/more weatherproof?



Beautiful congrats!! Where did you buy these beauties from???


----------



## mcs1111

La garconne.  I love anthracite!


----------



## deenab

imlvholic said:


> Anybody got the Nowles? How's the sizing? TTS? It's growing on me.


To me, they run big, I think NAP is right on their sizing assessment. I'm usually a 37.5 EU and bought these ones in 37.


----------



## sydgirl

Anyone else shocked by the ridiculous price increase on new season dickers?! Increased by $300!!! I'm sorry but how can they justify such a huge price increase... Starting to be put off of IM stuff now...starting to get greedy...


----------



## lovemyangels

I was shocked too!  IM also raised their trainers and sneakers prices too.  Greedy indeed is the appropriated word to describe this whole thing.


----------



## Paris Darling

sydgirl said:


> Anyone else shocked by the ridiculous price increase on new season dickers?! Increased by $300!!! I'm sorry but how can they justify such a huge price increase... Starting to be put off of IM stuff now...starting to get greedy...




Where did you see that? The European prices are still the same, if I'm correct...


----------



## sydgirl

Paris Darling said:


> Where did you see that? The European prices are still the same, if I'm correct...



All 'new season' shoes on NAP, Matches, Farfetch have increased by a lot


----------



## Surferrosa

sydgirl said:


> All 'new season' shoes on NAP, Matches, Farfetch have increased by a lot




The increase in the UK is approx £25. For instance, Bobby's and Bekett's have gone up from £360 to £385.


----------



## sydgirl

Surferrosa said:


> The increase in the UK is approx £25. For instance, Bobby's and Bekett's have gone up from £360 to £385.



Must then just be a huge increase for us Australian shoppers


----------



## imlvholic

I just bought a pair of black bluebells for 60% off, it's so hard to pass up, they're so adorable on & comfy.  I don't even need any socks to protect my ankles from rubbing like my Bobbys. Plus black is so easy to wear with anything. I'm sure it'll get a lot of wear.

If It's true that prices will go up a lot on the new stocks, I refuse to spend the full price ever.


----------



## honeybunch

imlvholic said:


> I just bought a pair of black bluebells for 60% off, it's so hard to pass up, they're so adorable on & comfy.  I don't even need any socks to protect my ankles from rubbing like my Bobbys. Plus black is so easy to wear with anything. I'm sure it'll get a lot of wear.
> 
> If It's true that prices will go up a lot on the new stocks, I refuse to spend the full price ever.



Where did you get the bluebells at 60 off, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## taupelover

Are some colors of Dickers still made with the old soft suede? I ordered the bronze suede dickers before reading that those are probably going to be in the new hard suede. 

For those of you with Dickers in both versions of the suede, would you say the new suede ones are still worth the price? How do they compare to the old suede Dickers? Thanks!


----------



## imlvholic

honeybunch said:


> where did you get the bluebells at 60 off, if you don't mind me asking?



Our nm


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> I tried on the Prescotts again today and I tried on my usual 38.  I was wearing  thick socks and they actually felt really tight on me.  They would have been fine with thinner socks but I'm just letting you know that I don't think it would be the end of the world if you got the 40.




My Prescotts have arrived. They are super gorgeous!! I ended up receiving the size 39 as DHL sent the 40 back to NAP before they reached me. Anyway, the 39 is a perfect fit. A little difficult to get on and off if wearing jeans (unless they're super skinny) but with tights and leggings they're a breeze. Will post a modelling pic soon.


----------



## armyofbirds

sydgirl said:


> Must then just be a huge increase for us Australian shoppers



Oh wow, you're right - I just checked out the old vs. new season Dickers on the Asia/Pacific NAP site (with location set to Australia) vs. the International NAP site (with location set to the UK)... 







That's kinda crazy.


----------



## honeybunch

Surferrosa said:


> My Prescotts have arrived. They are super gorgeous!! I ended up receiving the size 39 as DHL sent the 40 back to NAP before they reached me. Anyway, the 39 is a perfect fit. A little difficult to get on and off if wearing jeans (unless they're super skinny) but with tights and leggings they're a breeze. Will post a modelling pic soon.



That's great news!  I'm glad you ended up with the correct size.  Looking forward to mod pics!


----------



## am2022

Was going to Apple store to get a new charger but had time to kill and went to barneys too...
Tried the shelia boot. Now I want them!!!:cry:
I really have started a ban and can't ....


----------



## ncch

Do the dicker boots come in two different heel heights?  I was looking on nap and khaki is listed as 55mm and the other brownish one is 65mm.  I'd prefer khaki with 65mm heel..


----------



## berries

amacasa said:


> Was going to Apple store to get a new charger but had time to kill and went to barneys too...
> 
> Tried the shelia boot. Now I want them!!!:cry:
> 
> I really have started a ban and can't ....




I had just told myself I was on a shopping ban too when I bought the Prescotts. I never should have tried them on. I did and couldn't resist especially since they were super on sale. Same shape as the Sheila but suede.   Love them!


----------



## PMGarza

Hello,

Can anyone post pics of the Dickers in black and anthracite to compare color differences?

Thanks!!!!

Happy new year!!!:rockettes:


----------



## am2022

Hi berries ... Agreed the prescotts are gorgeous

I got them 3 weeks ago and they are everything I ever dreamed of but the Sheila also has its own spunk .... KWIM???
Please do  post pics of your prescotts !!!




berries said:


> I had just told myself I was on a shopping ban too when I bought the Prescotts. I never should have tried them on. I did and couldn't resist especially since they were super on sale. Same shape as the Sheila but suede.   Love them!


----------



## Surferrosa

honeybunch said:


> That's great news!  I'm glad you ended up with the correct size.  Looking forward to mod pics!




Just thought you'd might like to know that My Theresa have just reduced the black Prescotts now. And they have a size 38 left.


----------



## laura711

I managed to score a pair of black leather jenny boots in the NAP sale for half price, which I had been eyeing for a while.  As some of the ladies here have mentioned, the leather is surprisingly stiff.  This in itself wouldn't be a problem, but for the fact that the manufactured "slouch" rubs against my ankle when I wear them and is sore?  Has anyone else had this problem?  I love the style and really don't want to return them (I've taken off the labels so don't think I can anyway!) - any tips on how to soften the leather maybe?


----------



## WingNut

Where is everyone finding the Jenny boots online? Neither US NAP and Barney's have them. I think I would prefer this style since at 5'9" I don't really need a hidden wedge...unless I can be convinced otherwise...


----------



## laura711

I think I was on the NAP website on the day the sale started and there were quite a lot of sizes.  The size 36s are a bit of a blessing or a curse - they either are the last to sell out as people rarely have that small feet, or they sell out really quickly as there places usually stock only a couple of pairs.

Try on the leather first though because it's rubbing like mad


----------



## annanas

amacasa said:


> Hi berries ... Agreed the prescotts are gorgeous
> 
> I got them 3 weeks ago and they are everything I ever dreamed of but the Sheila also has its own spunk .... KWIM???
> Please do  post pics of your prescotts !!!



i should definitely never have tried them but i'm so glad i got them!  wearing them in both these pics, you can't see them that well though, i took these pics for the jackets..  not sure they're different enough from the prescotts to justify both though.


----------



## honeybunch

annanas said:


> i should definitely never have tried them but i'm so glad i got them!  wearing them in both these pics, you can't see them that well though, i took these pics for the jackets..  not sure they're different enough from the prescotts to justify both though.



These look amazing on you.  I haven't pulled the trigger yet as I really shouldn't be spending any more money.  You have slim legs like me and I was worried they'd look too wide at the top when viewed from the side.  Knee high boots tend to look like wellies on me!  How are these for you?  Also, are yours the black or anthracite?


----------



## annanas

honeybunch said:


> These look amazing on you.  I haven't pulled the trigger yet as I really shouldn't be spending any more money.  You have slim legs like me and I was worried they'd look too wide at the top when viewed from the side.  Knee high boots tend to look like wellies on me!  How are these for you?  Also, are yours the black or anthracite?




they're the black sheila  i don't find them wide but my legs aren't that small, more on the athletic side (i can just fit into the hermès jumping boots).  i'm just reasonably tall and they're pretty flattering boots


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Hi berries ... Agreed the prescotts are gorgeous
> 
> I got them 3 weeks ago and they are everything I ever dreamed of but the Sheila also has its own spunk .... KWIM???
> Please do  post pics of your prescotts !!!




Happy New Year A!!  
Somehow I've ended up with both the Prescotts and the Shelias/Sheilas!
I should have stopped at one (Prescotts) but the Shelias are so pretty and the sale price so good. . .
Thinking about letting go of my Lazios to make room for the Shelias.


----------



## Straight-Laced

annanas said:


> i should definitely never have tried them but i'm so glad i got them!  wearing them in both these pics, you can't see them that well though, i took these pics for the jackets..  not sure they're different enough from the prescotts to justify both though.



You look fab!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone get the Sebay and the Scarlet? Any preferences between the two? I'm thinking of getting both since I'm not sure which one I'll like better and it's only a tiny price difference. I figured I would like the Sebay better since I'll wear them with black opaque tights or black jeggings mostly, but I'm worried about all that suede. Maybe the leather on the Scarlet would hold up better?


----------



## honeybunch

mishybelle said:


> Anyone get the Sebay and the Scarlet? Any preferences between the two? I'm thinking of getting both since I'm not sure which one I'll like better and it's only a tiny price difference. I figured I would like the Sebay better since I'll wear them with black opaque tights or black jeggings mostly, but I'm worried about all that suede. Maybe the leather on the Scarlet would hold up better?



I'm not keen on the sebay as I love the ponyhair on the Scarlets.  They add something a little more. The sebays look quite flat with all the suede.  I don't think you need both though.  They're too similar.  I'm guessing the sebay may be more comfortable. My Scarlets feel a little stiff where the straps are and the leather does scratch quite easily.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

amacasa said:


> Was going to Apple store to get a new charger but had time to kill and went to barneys too...
> Tried the shelia boot. Now I want them!!!:cry:
> I really have started a ban and can't ....


 
I just bought them on NAP, can't wait for them to arrive, they are 70% off for $605.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Lotteschwalb said:


> Do you guys know if the Kate boots are true to size? Thinking about purchasing them since I found them with a discount in my size...


Replying really late, I bought a pair of kate, I wear 6.5 or 7, in 36 it was the only size on sale and I could make it work but would not be very comfortable for long hours, hence decided to return them.


----------



## am2022

Lovely!!!


annanas said:


> i should definitely never have tried them but i'm so glad i got them!  wearing them in both these pics, you can't see them that well though, i took these pics for the jackets..  not sure they're different enough from the prescotts to justify both though.


----------



## am2022

Happy new year dear friend!!!
I wish that I just waited for Apple store to open and did not stray away .... 
I even had my sweats on as I was doing my walking and and 
Didn't Take a car ... And it was an off color sweats cobalt
Or something and still the Shelia / Sheila looked so good ...
It had this sheen from the pony hair and drapes your leg in the cutest way unlike the prescott which is stiffer - I think there's much difference to justify buying them but you have the greatest advise - get rid maybe
Of the lazios
Would
You please take mod pics side by side of the lazios
And Shelias while worn?
Thanks again. - you always are so helpful !!!  


Straight-Laced said:


> Happy New Year A!!
> Somehow I've ended up with both the Prescotts and the Shelias/Sheilas!
> I should have stopped at one (Prescotts) but the Shelias are so pretty and the sale price so good. . .
> Thinking about letting go of my Lazios to make room for the Shelias.


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the heads up!!! This is quite a steal !!!
Congrats ... Can't wait
For your mod pics!!!


AmeeLVSBags said:


> I just bought them on NAP, can't wait for them to arrive, they are 70% off for $605.


----------



## jellylicious

Oh oh-i got tempted too. Can't quite decide between the 2-so they are both coming.  From the sounds of it, the Sheila's are winning.

Thinking of letting go my Jacobs-i don't get to wear them out very often because of the fringes.


----------



## sydgirl

jellylicious said:


> Oh oh-i got tempted too. Can't quite decide between the 2-so they are both coming.  From the sounds of it, the Sheila's are winning.
> 
> Thinking of letting go my Jacobs-i don't get to wear them out very often because of the fringes.



I'll gladly take your Jacobs off your hands  lol!! Love those boots!!!


----------



## lafemmenikita

Scarlets from NAP arrived. As promised they are TTS, and as hot as on the runway. 

Except its 35 Celsius here and won't be cold enough to wear them until June!


----------



## sydgirl

lafemmenikita said:


> Scarlets from NAP arrived. As promised they are TTS, and as hot as on the runway.
> 
> Except its 35 Celsius here and won't be cold enough to wear them until June!



Congrats!! Lol you in Australia too?? 
Can't wait to see mod pics


----------



## mishybelle

honeybunch said:


> I'm not keen on the sebay as I love the ponyhair on the Scarlets.  They add something a little more. The sebays look quite flat with all the suede.  I don't think you need both though.  They're too similar.  I'm guessing the sebay may be more comfortable. My Scarlets feel a little stiff where the straps are and the leather does scratch quite easily.




I was thinking of getting both and seeing which one I liked better in person. I was kind of back and forth about the Sebay and pulled the trigger on the Scarlet. Thanks for your input!!Can't wait to get them, they will be my first pair of IM


----------



## Kazzi

Straight-Laced said:


> Happy New Year A!!
> Somehow I've ended up with both the Prescotts and the Shelias/Sheilas!
> I should have stopped at one (Prescotts) but the Shelias are so pretty and the sale price so good. . .
> Thinking about letting go of my Lazios to make room for the Shelias.


 

Can I ask you, what size are your Lazios??? Thanks


----------



## Kazzi

Does anyone 5'3" - 5'4" have the Prescotts or the Sheilas? I'm thinking they will come up too high but I really like them! Thank you!!


----------



## lafemmenikita

sydgirl said:


> Congrats!! Lol you in Australia too??
> Can't wait to see mod pics



Yes! Turned out cold today so out popped the Scarlets


----------



## honeybunch

mishybelle said:


> I was thinking of getting both and seeing which one I liked better in person. I was kind of back and forth about the Sebay and pulled the trigger on the Scarlet. Thanks for your input!!Can't wait to get them, they will be my first pair of IM



They're amazing.  I love mine so much.  Congrats!


----------



## honeybunch

Kazzi said:


> Does anyone 5'3" - 5'4" have the Prescotts or the Sheilas? I'm thinking they will come up too high but I really like them! Thank you!!



I've tried them and they do come up high on me.  I'm actually 5'3.5" and they hit the bottom of my knee.  However, I noticed after walking around and sitting in them they did slouch a bit, especially at the back.


----------



## Kazzi

honeybunch said:


> I've tried them and they do come up high on me.  I'm actually 5'3.5" and they hit the bottom of my knee.  However, I noticed after walking around and sitting in them they did slouch a bit, especially at the back.


 

Thank you! Not sure about them being slouchy...can I ask what you thought? Also, I see you have the Scarlets, maybe I should go with those instead! Thanks again


----------



## honeybunch

Kazzi said:


> Thank you! Not sure about them being slouchy...can I ask what you thought? Also, I see you have the Scarlets, maybe I should go with those instead! Thanks again



When I say slouchy I just mean that because they came up quite high at the back, where my leg bent they kind of got pushed down a bit.  I highly recommend the Scarlets but they're very different from the Prescotts so it depends if you're looking for a short or a tall boot.


----------



## Kazzi

honeybunch said:


> When I say slouchy I just mean that because they came up quite high at the back, where my leg bent they kind of got pushed down a bit.  I highly recommend the Scarlets but they're very different from the Prescotts so it depends if you're looking for a short or a tall boot.


 

I really appreciate your help. I agree they are totally different styles, truth is I don't need them, I just really like them and I'm trying to decide! I slightly prefer the Prescott but think that due to my height, the Scarlet may be a better choice?? In all honesty I much prefer the Lazio to any of them!!! Thanks again!


----------



## honeybunch

Kazzi said:


> I really appreciate your help. I agree they are totally different styles, truth is I don't need them, I just really like them and I'm trying to decide! I slightly prefer the Prescott but think that due to my height, the Scarlet may be a better choice?? In all honesty I much prefer the Lazio to any of them!!! Thanks again!



Have you seen the Sade?  They're really similar to the Lazio but more fitted.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Happy new year dear friend!!!
> I wish that I just waited for Apple store to open and did not stray away ....
> I even had my sweats on as I was doing my walking and and
> Didn't Take a car ... And it was an off color sweats cobalt
> Or something and still the Shelia / Sheila looked so good ...
> It had this sheen from the pony hair and drapes your leg in the cutest way unlike the prescott which is stiffer - I think there's much difference to justify buying them but you have the greatest advise - get rid maybe
> Of the lazios
> Would
> You please take mod pics side by side of the lazios
> And Shelias while worn?
> Thanks again. - you always are so helpful !!!



I'm away from home right now with summer clothes only, no boots 
Re me letting go of the Lazios & keeping Shelias in their place is first because they look quite similar (though Lazio has the pointy toe, Shelia almond) but mostly because I don't really do the Lazios justice.  My legs are too short and I wear my skirts too long (no higher than just above the knee) for them to look good bare legged so I'm limited to wearing them with black skinnies.  For some reason the Lazios seem to "stumpy-fy/stumpify?" me (lol) more than Jacobs or Mony boots.  The long line of the Shelias is more flattering on me (& I love the glossy pony panel up to the knee)! 
So please don't let your lovely Lazios go if you're getting good wear out of them - I LOVE them on others and they're so comfy and easy to pull on.
And re Prescotts Vs Shelias, as well as Prescotts looking more casual, I think of Shelias as more winter boots and Prescotts more trans-seasonal.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Kazzi said:


> Can I ask you, what size are your Lazios??? Thanks



I wear Lazios in my usual size 38.  They run a little bigger & wider than the Prescotts & Shelias.


----------



## annanas

Straight-Laced said:


> And re Prescotts Vs Shelias, as well as Prescotts looking more casual, I think of Shelias as more winter boots and Prescotts more trans-seasonal.




how good are you at justifying both  now i would totally order the prescotts too if i weren't completely and utterly :banned:


----------



## Straight-Laced

annanas said:


> how good are you at justifying both  now i would totally order the prescotts too if i weren't completely and utterly :banned:



haha no not looking to justify my own boot purchases - I know I'm beyond help!
Just trying to help distinguish between the two for those who are making a choice


----------



## sydgirl

Help pls!!  

Does anyone know of a store in Europe that ships to Australia that has the dickers??

Mytheresa, matches, NAP all charge ridiculous prices for IM now... Can't justify paying $100-200 more for living in Australia  for a pair of dickers! 
Hoping some smaller boutiques would charge the EU price and ship to Aus!!

Tnx everyone


----------



## Straight-Laced

sydgirl said:


> Help pls!!
> 
> Does anyone know of a store in Europe that ships to Australia that has the dickers??
> 
> Mytheresa, matches, NAP all charge ridiculous prices for IM now... Can't justify paying $100-200 more for living in Australia  for a pair of dickers!
> Hoping some smaller boutiques would charge the EU price and ship to Aus!!
> 
> Tnx everyone



There's a pair of cognac/camel Dickers in size 37 for 475 USD at one of the Farfetch euro boutiques.  The link won't work sorry but suggest you go to the Farfetch site and look under IM shoes


----------



## sydgirl

Straight-Laced said:


> There's a pair of cognac/camel Dickers in size 37 for 475 USD at one of the Farfetch euro boutiques.  The link won't work sorry but suggest you go to the Farfetch site and look under IM shoes



Thank you  I'm actually on there looking now....after a 39 in suede!! Hopefully I'll find a pair...


----------



## sydgirl

No dickers on farfetch


----------



## Straight-Laced

sydgirl said:


> Thank you  I'm actually on there looking now....after a 39 in suede!! Hopefully I'll find a pair...



Quick!!! Matches has a 39 suede camel Dicker available at the old price - around 480 AUD.  Use code FREEAUS for free shipping.


----------



## Kazzi

honeybunch said:


> Have you seen the Sade?  They're really similar to the Lazio but more fitted.


 

I have and know what you mean but for some reason I'm not keen on that style!! Thanks though, appreciate your help.


----------



## Kazzi

Straight-Laced said:


> I wear Lazios in my usual size 38.  They run a little bigger & wider than the Prescotts & Shelias.


 
Thanks! If you had decided to part with them I was hoping they would be in my size but unfortunately, if you do, they're not!! Useful to know about the variation in size, thanks again


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm away from home right now with summer clothes only, no boots
> Re me letting go of the Lazios & keeping Shelias in their place is first because they look quite similar (though Lazio has the pointy toe, Shelia almond) but mostly because I don't really do the Lazios justice.  My legs are too short and I wear my skirts too long (no higher than just above the knee) for them to look good bare legged so I'm limited to wearing them with black skinnies.  For some reason the Lazios seem to "stumpy-fy/stumpify?" me (lol) more than Jacobs or Mony boots.  The long line of the Shelias is more flattering on me (& I love the glossy pony panel up to the knee)!
> So please don't let your lovely Lazios go if you're getting good wear out of them - I LOVE them on others and they're so comfy and easy to pull on.
> And re Prescotts Vs Shelias, as well as Prescotts looking more casual, I think of Shelias as more winter boots and Prescotts more trans-seasonal.


 
Would you say the Sheilas are more fitted on the leg than the Prescotts?  The only thing stopping me from getting the Prescotts is that on my thin legs they do look very wide at the top.  I'm hoping the Sheilas are a bit slimmer.


----------



## Straight-Laced

stockholm streetstyle


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Would you say the Sheilas are more fitted on the leg than the Prescotts?  The only thing stopping me from getting the Prescotts is that on my thin legs they do look very wide at the top.  I'm hoping the Sheilas are a bit slimmer.



I couldn't say for sure but there was no difference that I noted.  It's summer for me so I tried the Shelias for size when they arrived and then put them away.
This pic from the runway shows how they looked on the model.


----------



## jellylicious

Straight-Laced said:


> I couldn't say for sure but there was no difference that I noted.  It's summer for me so I tried the Shelias for size when they arrived and then put them away.
> This pic from the runway shows how they looked on the model.




Straight Laced-thanks for your input on the boots. I still can't quite decide but was leaning towards the Prescott because of its wearability. That said I have other suede boots and no pony hair. So maybe I should keep the Shelia instead. This is hard choice.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellylicious said:


> Straight Laced-thanks for your input on the boots. I still can't quite decide but was leaning towards the Prescott because of its wearability. That said I have other suede boots and no pony hair. So maybe I should keep the Shelia instead. This is hard choice.



I think it is a difficult choice because there are definite pros and cons to both boots.
There's quite a discussion going on in the Celine forum regarding the durability of pony hair.  The Shelias have a pony hair toe (major wear & tear area) so that may be a consideration for you.
Personally I prefer the look of the Shelias but I will find more use for the Prescotts.  The Prescotts are lovely but they aren't quite as special as the Shelias.
Take your time thinking about it if you can


----------



## lapindelune

Hello ladies!
Could anyone advise me with regards to these supposedly 'black' Dickers at MyTheresa?

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/dicker-suede-ankle-boots-269759.html

They look very much like dark grey to me, and wondered whether they were actually anthracite?
I checked against their other photographs of black suede boots and it isn't just the studio lighting making them appear so pale. I am really confused!

I am keen to locate a pair of black suede boots within the UK, and can only find blue-black at Matches....

Would anthracite boots work well with opaque tights, do you think? 

Thanks.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lapindelune said:


> Hello ladies!
> Could anyone advise me with regards to these supposedly 'black' Dickers at MyTheresa?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/dicker-suede-ankle-boots-269759.html
> 
> They look very much like dark grey to me, and wondered whether they were actually anthracite?
> I checked against their other photographs of black suede boots and it isn't just the studio lighting making them appear so pale. I am really confused!
> 
> I am keen to locate a pair of black suede boots within the UK, and can only find blue-black at Matches....
> 
> Would anthracite boots work well with opaque tights, do you think?
> 
> Thanks.



The colour is actually listed as anthracite.  
MyTheresa customer care is very good and they will give you accurate advice on how dark the anthracite is in real life.  
Personally I prefer black boots with opaque tights.


----------



## lapindelune

Thanks Straight-Laced.
I can only see 'slick black suede' written in the style details section. Can't see the word anthracite anywhere, but am probably overlooking it?

I agree about the black boots. I dare say I've missed the boat for this season.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lapindelune said:


> Thanks Straight-Laced.
> I can only see 'slick black suede' written in the style details section. Can't see the word anthracite anywhere, but am probably overlooking it?
> 
> I agree about the black boots. I dare say I've missed the boat for this season.



Designer colour : Anthracite
It's listed in the details section.  
It might be worth enquiring at MyTheresa.  I own a pair of IM sneakers that are officially described as Anthracite and they are the same colour as my black Dickers.
Good luck with finding a pair.  Maybe check Farfetch?


----------



## lapindelune

aha! i am a fool, i didn't scroll down to see that!
not sure why they described them as slick black, did leave me a bit confused.

will definitely check farfetch.


----------



## lapindelune

these are described as anthracite and appear far blacker than the mytheresa pair!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...derMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=shoes


----------



## Straight-Laced

lapindelune said:


> these are described as anthracite and appear far blacker than the mytheresa pair!
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...derMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=shoes



I can't see the link (LVR "hides" IM from australians these days) but I would talk to someone at LVR or Mytheresa who has the actual boots in front of them and can tell you whether they are black or dark grey


----------



## lapindelune

may do that, thanks


----------



## sydgirl

Straight-Laced said:


> Quick!!! Matches has a 39 suede camel Dicker available at the old price - around 480 AUD.  Use code FREEAUS for free shipping.



Thanks but not a fan of the camel colour unfortunately


----------



## sydgirl

Straight-Laced said:


> I can't see the link (LVR "hides" IM from australians these days) but I would talk to someone at LVR or Mytheresa who has the actual boots in front of them and can tell you whether they are black or dark grey



What?! Since when did LVR hide IM for Australian shoppers?? Before you could buy IM... Who's idea was this to 
1. Increase prices just for Australian customers &  2.hide their IM stock from Australian shoppers and say it's unavailable?!

Must be retailers here complaining to IM head office about losing sales to online stores! Maybe if they priced fairly here, we wouldn't shop online! 
But IM shouldn't be allowed to do this too!

Makes me so mad that this happens to us!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Extra 20% off sale on some items today at Net-a-porter.  Includes the Isabel Marant boots (just tested it out )


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  I got a pair of Scarlets from NAP (with additional 20% off..)...  I live in skinny jeans so I hope I can wear Scarlets mores this winter..(at $499 a pair I think it is worth for me to give 4" heels another try...).


----------



## jellylicious

cinnabun4chu said:


> Extra 20% off sale on some items today at Net-a-porter.  Includes the Isabel Marant boots (just tested it out )





tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  I got a pair of Scarlets from NAP (with additional 20% off..)...  I live in skinny jeans so I hope I can wear Scarlets mores this winter..(at $499 a pair I think it is worth for me to give 4" heels another try...).



Sweet deal! Hope the Scarlets work out, such a great deal I'm keeping the Shelias and hope to get the price adjustment.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Sweet deal! Hope the Scarlets work out, such a great deal I'm keeping the Shelias and hope to get the price adjustment.



I ordered the Scarlets last night (2am my time...  hehe), Shelias is beautiful and unique, I was too late this morning to order my size ( I couldn't make up my mind last nite as I already have aniela boots)  Hope NAP will adjust the price for you...


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone own the bronze suede dickers?? How does the colour look in person?? Is it very easy to match to your wardrobe??

Also is it a soft suede or more firm??

Thanks


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

So what is the price adjustment policy on NAP. My Shelia arrived today, and my Scarlet arrives tomorrow, then it's decision time which to return and which to keep.


----------



## mcs1111

I think they will give you an account credit. All that talk about prescotts made me want a pair and I ordered them yesterday then got the email with 20% code today. I called them and they gave me a credit. They were very nice about it.


----------



## taupelover

sydgirl said:


> Does anyone own the bronze suede dickers?? How does the colour look in person?? Is it very easy to match to your wardrobe??
> 
> Also is it a soft suede or more firm??
> 
> Thanks



I just received the bronze suede dickers.  I really like the color - it's a dark taupe/brownish-gray. 

The suede is definitely the firmer and more distressed type, though.


----------



## sydgirl

taupelover said:


> I just received the bronze suede dickers.  I really like the color - it's a dark taupe/brownish-gray.
> 
> The suede is definitely the firmer and more distressed type, though.



So it's not the softer suede from previous seasons and new season dickers?? 

Are they comfortable?? Any mod pics??


----------



## mishybelle

mcs1111 said:


> I think they will give you an account credit. All that talk about prescotts made me want a pair and I ordered them yesterday then got the email with 20% code today. I called them and they gave me a credit. They were very nice about it.




Were either of you able to get a price adjustment when the same item and size is out of stock? I received my Scarlets today and just saw the extra 20% off, but my size is sold out. Just wondering if they will be a bit lenient and let me get a price adjustment too. NAP adjustment policy:

Sale price adjustment policy
NET-A-PORTER is happy to offer a sale price adjustment on items purchased up to seven days prior to the commencement date of a sale. Please be aware that the exact style and size of an item must be available for purchase at the time your request is made before any adjustment in the sale price can be approved. All approved sale price adjustments will be credited to your NET-A-PORTER account in the form of a store credit which will be valid for 12 months.

We are unable to offer price adjustment on items originally purchased in a sale or on any special promotion items that are temporarily reduced in price.


----------



## ToniGr

Hi everyone!
i joined today while searching for advice
here's the case:
I've ordered the light brown dicker boot from netaporter and it's on its way to me
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409157
they say FRENCH SIZING- which is for a 40FR- 39EU,right?They also say fits true to size and
I took the sizing advice from the sizing chart (view this items measurements- size convertion)
where it says that 40FR-39EU- 6UK-8.5USA
My toms are 8.5 and my all stars converse are 6, some of my other shoes are 39 and some 40.I guess I'm a 39.5(my biggest foot measures 25,2cm/10'') so it was pretty clear and I ordered size40 (39eu then!)

Then I saw the other color-dark brown-grey (i can't really tell) and they say it runs large, take a smaller size. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374548
I sent an email to the customer service and they apologised for the confusion and say that the size40 I've ordered will fit perfectly(but I guess that' s what they would say..)
on other online stores I can see that the dicker boot sizes are referred to as european sizes. Others advise if half size take the next up!
I'm soooo confused!! What's with the dicker boot sizes?Any recent experience?
thank you for your time


----------



## mcs1111

The item I called NAP for sale refund was still available although sold out almost same time I was calling them because I looked back abd it was gone. 

As far as dickers, I wear 5.5us in most shoes, 35.5 or 36 in louboutins and I have dickers and Bobby's in 36. The Bobby's fit perfect and the dickers do too now after I added a little insole pad.  So if you normally wear 39.5 a 40 should do!


----------



## pippi_

Ladies, can anyone help me identify the colour of these dickers? Can't work out whether they're bronze or grey. instagram.com/p/ftXghHB3iY/ thanks


----------



## mishybelle

I'll try calling NAP and see if they can do anything. 

BTW, anyone have the Scarlet in a size 37? Can you please help me and provide an insole measurement? I just got the 38 and it's roughly a half size too big. I'm in quite the predicament...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mishybelle said:


> I'll try calling NAP and see if they can do anything.
> 
> BTW, anyone have the Scarlet in a size 37? Can you please help me and provide an insole measurement? I just got the 38 and it's roughly a half size too big. I'm in quite the predicament...


 
I just got my scarlet in the mail in 37, I tried to get a measurement, but don't have the right tape measure, I am at work. I am going to say it fits smaller than I thought!!! I think I should have gotten 38!!!! I wear 36.5 in CLs, and most other brands, usually 37s are big for me and I was shocked to see 37 fit like the 36 IM Kates.


----------



## ToniGr

Thank you, mcs1111!
Let's hope it will work for me as well!


----------



## tonkamama

Just received my Scarlets! I got them my usual size 38 and feel fine.  My CL boots are also in size 38, the boots I am referring to is egoutinas.  

scarlets are really cool and edge... I love the style just hope Scarlets are comfortable to walk without tripping and falling down...
...lol:shame:


----------



## It-Zara

Dears, I am usually wear 36-36,5 Italian size) What size of Sebay or Scarlet shoud I to take- French 36 or 37? Thanks)


----------



## Surferrosa

It-Zara said:


> Dears, I am usually wear 36-36,5 Italian size) What size of Sebay or Scarlet shoud I to take- French 36 or 37? Thanks)




I would go for size 37 in the Sebay/Scarlett.


----------



## mishybelle

It-Zara said:


> Dears, I am usually wear 36-36,5 Italian size) What size of Sebay or Scarlet shoud I to take- French 36 or 37? Thanks)




Agreed, get 37.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Just received my Scarlets! I got them my usual size 38 and feel fine.  My CL boots are also in size 38, the boots I am referring to is egoutinas.
> 
> scarlets are really cool and edge... I love the style just hope Scarlets are comfortable to walk without tripping and falling down...
> ...lol:shame:



Tonka dear-how did the Scarlets work out? Are they comfy? Please post mod pix when you can. Love to see them on you@


----------



## mishybelle

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I just got my scarlet in the mail in 37, I tried to get a measurement, but don't have the right tape measure, I am at work. I am going to say it fits smaller than I thought!!! I think I should have gotten 38!!!! I wear 36.5 in CLs, and most other brands, usually 37s are big for me and I was shocked to see 37 fit like the 36 IM Kates.




I also wear anywhere between 36-37 in CL but usually 36.5. The 38 seems about a half size big. I might be able to make it work, but a size 37 popped up on NAP, so I grabbed it. I'll compare the two and see... I think 37 might not have any wiggle room for me, which is important when you're strapped in like that. I'll post insole measurements of 38 vs 37 later.


----------



## sammie225

what was going trough my mind while seeing these : don't do this,don't do this,don't do this,oh well,you only live once,buy the shoes 
Prescott boots from the net a porter sale  love love love them!


----------



## flux

sydgirl said:


> Thank you  I'm actually on there looking now....after a 39 in suede!! Hopefully I'll find a pair...




Are you interested in the anthracite Dicker?

Just came across a shop called Smets based in Luxembourg on Farfetch. They have what they describe as 'dark grey suede' which I assume is anthracite, for USD$465. Works out to be about AUD$550 once you factor in shipping and currency conversion. Not as cheap as Net A Porter AU but the best I've found in a while .

For some weird reason it doesn't show up on Farfetch when you search the term 'Dicker'. You have to search for 'Isabel Marant' then filter on 'Shoes'.


----------



## ToniGr

I just received my Dickers in 40 from Net-A-Porter
The fit is fine for me.(I'm a 39.5-The 39 I can tell would have been short).It's not snug but not too loose and my toes do not touch the tip of the shoe, but are close to.It fits like most of my shoes.I would say it fits like a true 40EUP.The insole measures 26,2cm I would try on an imaginary 39.5 but then again this is the story of my life.They should really make half sizes
Conclusion: In netaporter they say french sizing- I say it's european


----------



## It-Zara

Ok) Thanks)


----------



## It-Zara

Surferrosa said:


> I would go for size 37 in the Sebay/Scarlett.





mishybelle said:


> Agreed, get 37.



Thank you) So, even if I wear 36 Saint Laurent) 36-37 C Louboutin I have to take 37?


----------



## JDN

sammie225 said:


> what was going trough my mind while seeing these : don't do this,don't do this,don't do this,oh well,you only live once,buy the shoes
> Prescott boots from the net a porter sale  love love love them!




This pic may have just stopped me from sending the pair I received back to NAP


----------



## msmeow

^ oh my gosh, the Prescotts look amazing on you Sammie!! How does the sizing come up on these?


----------



## sammie225

msmeow said:


> ^ oh my gosh, the Prescotts look amazing on you Sammie!! How does the sizing come up on these?



Thank you dear  I am 38 in Tacy,Franklin and Caleen boots and got these also in 38 and they fit great


----------



## sammie225

JDN said:


> This pic may have just stopped me from sending the pair I received back to NAP



You should definitely keep them  i think they're so awesome


----------



## mcs1111

sammie225 said:


> You should definitely keep them  i think they're so awesome




I hope my pair gets here today!!  Everyone looks so gorgy in them.


----------



## sydgirl

flux said:


> Are you interested in the anthracite Dicker?
> 
> Just came across a shop called Smets based in Luxembourg on Farfetch. They have what they describe as 'dark grey suede' which I assume is anthracite, for USD$465. Works out to be about AUD$550 once you factor in shipping and currency conversion. Not as cheap as Net A Porter AU but the best I've found in a while .
> 
> For some weird reason it doesn't show up on Farfetch when you search the term 'Dicker'. You have to search for 'Isabel Marant' then filter on 'Shoes'.



Thank you  will have a look!! 

A pair here costs $665 so will definitely check them out and love anthracite!!


----------



## jellylicious

sammie225 said:


> what was going trough my mind while seeing these : don't do this,don't do this,don't do this,oh well,you only live once,buy the shoes
> Prescott boots from the net a porter sale  love love love them!



Looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## tonkamama

sammie225 said:


> what was going trough my mind while seeing these : don't do this,don't do this,don't do this,oh well,you only live once,buy the shoes
> Prescott boots from the net a porter sale  love love love them!



Lovely!


----------



## sydgirl

If I'm a 39 in bekkets & Bobbys, is it safe to get a 39 in the dickers??


----------



## tonkamama

sydgirl said:


> If I'm a 39 in bekkets & Bobbys, is it safe to get a 39 in the dickers??



All my IM boots/Sneakers are in the same size.  I am size 38 and all of them are size 38.  My Dickers are by far most comfortable.


----------



## sydgirl

tonkamama said:


> All my IM boots/Sneakers are in the same size.  I am size 38 and all of them are size 38.  My Dickers are by far most comfortable.



Thank you  now I feel ok ordering size 39!!


----------



## mcs1111

Aargh!  Drat my 5 foot 2-ness. I got a pair of Prescotts in the mail today and ran upstairs to try them on. They are about an inch too long. Every time I take a step, my knee cap catches on the top. It was actually pretty funny. I was cracking myself up.  



	

		
			
		

		
	
I suspect they might slouch down over time and be fine but I don't need them badly enough to take a chance. So be on the lookout at NAP if you want a sale priced 36. Will mail them back tomorrow!


----------



## am2022

Oh no and it looks adorable on you !!!
You could get away with the Sheila's they're softer and not stiff as the prescotts!!!


mcs1111 said:


> Aargh!  Drat my 5 foot 2-ness. I got a pair of Prescotts in the mail today and ran upstairs to try them on. They are about an inch too long. Every time I take a step, my knee cap catches on the top. It was actually pretty funny. I was cracking myself up.
> 
> View attachment 2462549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect they might slouch down over time and be fine but I don't need them badly enough to take a chance. So be on the lookout at NAP if you want a sale priced 36. Will mail them back tomorrow!


----------



## am2022

Can't wait for all the mod pics from NAP orders!
Sammie - you look great !!!


----------



## mcs1111

My sale haul was a bust but I got plenty full price fortunately or unfortunately!!  There is always next year!  Will keep the Sheila's in mind though...you only got the bottom half of my modeling photo. The top half was post-WOD Lululemon. I was looking good. &#128539;


----------



## sammie225

jellylicious said:


> Looks amazing on you!!!


thank you  been trying to wear them almost every day but with the rain right now it's not that easy


----------



## roses5682

Anyone have the crisi boot? I was originally going to get the cluster but have been leaning towards the tan crisi because I feel like I wold get more use out it. Thoughts?


----------



## Darbanville

Hi ladies! I always read the topic, but never post anything.
I hope you guys can help me, I'm desperately looking for black prescotts in a 39! 
I wanted to order at net-a-porter a few days ago, but when I came home, they were sold out  I've been searching the net, but can't find them anywhere in a 39 anymore!! Preloved is also an option, and maybe the aniela's if I really can't find the prescottsI do like the toe of the prescott's more, but that's a detail 
So if anyone knows where I can still get them, please let me know!!


----------



## Darbanville

ugh, the more pictures I see, the more I want them!
They look great on you ladies!!


----------



## judyonmoortown

sammie225 said:


> what was going trough my mind while seeing these : don't do this,don't do this,don't do this,oh well,you only live once,buy the shoes
> Prescott boots from the net a porter sale  love love love them!



love it!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Darbanville said:


> Hi ladies! I always read the topic, but never post anything.
> 
> I hope you guys can help me, I'm desperately looking for black prescotts in a 39!
> 
> I wanted to order at net-a-porter a few days ago, but when I came home, they were sold out  I've been searching the net, but can't find them anywhere in a 39 anymore!! Preloved is also an option, and maybe the aniela's if I really can't find the prescottsI do like the toe of the prescott's more, but that's a detail
> 
> So if anyone knows where I can still get them, please let me know!!




They are on sale on NAP if you look at the Hong King or EU site. Problem is returning them.  You have to pay the duties on returning. Unless you can return them within the USA?  Not sure how that would work, if it is like any department store and you can return at a different location from where you purchased?

Also Heist in LA has them onsale. But not at the excellent NAP US sale price.


----------



## Darbanville

Thanx! I don't know if I'm doing it right, but I can't find a size 39 on NAP&#8230;when I change countries on the website, the stock is the same everywhere  I guess everything is sold out!

I can't return within the USA, but that's no problem, I won't need to return them, I know it


----------



## Darbanville

I can find several ones in a 38but I don't think I can take that risk. I'm a 38-39 depending one the brand and the model of the shoe. I have narrow feetThe prescotts are true to size, right?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Darbanville said:


> Thanx! I don't know if I'm doing it right, but I can't find a size 39 on NAPwhen I change countries on the website, the stock is the same everywhere  I guess everything is sold out!
> 
> I can't return within the USA, but that's no problem, I won't need to return them, I know it




Prescott boots in all sizes are available on the APAC/Hong Kong site at 40% off.  
Are you sure you've changed your country/location at the top left hand corner of the NAP page?  Good luck!  

Also Prescotts are available in size 36, 37 & 40 at the New Guard in Australia reduced to $539 AUD - converts to about $480 USD right now.  International shipping is $50AUD.  Cheap Shelias too


----------



## Darbanville

Thank you, I can see them now!  
The second hand ones I can find are even more expensive, including the shipping costs that is


----------



## tonkamama

My Scarlets from the NAP sales....


----------



## jellylicious

I posted this @ the IM wardrobe forum. 

"Ladies, anyone here looking for the Prescotts in 38? I just returned them to NAP last night. Hope someone here can grab them! GL!"


----------



## Darbanville

Tonkamama, looks great! 

I'm so lucky! I was about to order the prescotts at NAP, when I found a shoe store nearby which I didn't know existed. They had a pair of prescotts in my size with a 50% discount!! That's even cheaper than NAP for me, as I would have to pay the shipping costs. So I am verrrrry happy today! I'll post some modeling pics tomorrow.


----------



## jellylicious

Darbanville said:


> Tonkamama, looks great!
> 
> I'm so lucky! I was about to order the prescotts at NAP, when I found a shoe store nearby which I didn't know existed. They had a pair of prescotts in my size with a 50% discount!! That's even cheaper than NAP for me, as I would have to pay the shipping costs. So I am verrrrry happy today! I'll post some modeling pics tomorrow.



You must be thrilled! Can't wait to see mod pix!


----------



## sydgirl

Are the 'nude' dickers on farfetch the caramel on other sites?? 

How close to taupe would you say they are??

Deciding between these and anthracite... Love anthracite (preferred colour) but I'm 5'3.5 and worried they will cut my legs and make them look short and stumpy lol


----------



## tonkamama

Darbanville said:


> Tonkamama, looks great!
> 
> I'm so lucky! I was about to order the prescotts at NAP, when I found a shoe store nearby which I didn't know existed. They had a pair of prescotts in my size with a 50% discount!! That's even cheaper than NAP for me, as I would have to pay the shipping costs. So I am verrrrry happy today! I'll post some modeling pics tomorrow.



Oh congrats!!  Prescotts are so chic!!  If I don't have aniela boots, I will get the Prescotts.  Pls post picture to show us your new boots!!


----------



## sydgirl

Ok took the plunge and went with the anthra dickers!! Took a 39 as that's what I wear in the Beketts and Bobbys...hope they fit as farfetch had it listed as a 39 Italian...not French *confused* lol 

They had the best price too...$480aud incl shipping!! 

I'm on a shopping ban from now on lol


----------



## CoffeePrincess

just bought the Prescotts from NAP -- believe these might be jellylicious' return! Excited, as they look so chic based on what i've seen in this thread!

jellylicious -- thanks for the heads' up! can't help but ask: any reason for returning them? thanks!


----------



## sammie225

I want to see all your prescotts


----------



## tb-purselover

CoffeePrincess said:


> just bought the Prescotts from NAP -- believe these might be jellylicious' return! Excited, as they look so chic based on what i've seen in this thread!
> 
> jellylicious -- thanks for the heads' up! can't help but ask: any reason for returning them? thanks!


I have a feeling she decided to keep the Sheila's she also purchased .

Love the Prescotts!  I caved and purchased a pair too (plus a few Rick Owens pieces on sale -- I've been bad).  The Prescotts look hawt on though!!  Sooo worth the fall off the wagon in sticking to only a few pieces a year.


----------



## CoffeePrincess

thanks, tb-purselover! that makes sense...will definitely post pics when i receive them (and would love to see yours too so we can all have a prescott party!)


----------



## lotusfire

can anyone comment on sizing of the most recent Dickers (got my eye on the Bronze pair) vs ones from a about 2 years ago (I have them in Taupe suede). Should I get the same size or order down?


----------



## mishybelle

FYI the insole measurement on the Scarlets:

9.5 inches for size 37
10 inches for size 38

This is pretty much tts, but I felt the 37 ran small. I attribute it to a combination of the pitch and straps. When slipping my foot all the way in, my big toe hits the tip if the toe box. No room for a sock and not much room to shift or wiggle around while walking.

Bottom line, if you're a true size EU 36.5 or 37, definitely get a 38 in Scarlet!!


----------



## jellylicious

CoffeePrincess said:


> just bought the Prescotts from NAP -- believe these might be jellylicious' return! Excited, as they look so chic based on what i've seen in this thread!
> 
> jellylicious -- thanks for the heads' up! can't help but ask: any reason for returning them? thanks!





tb-purselover said:


> I have a feeling she decided to keep the Sheila's she also purchased .
> 
> Love the Prescotts!  I caved and purchased a pair too (plus a few Rick Owens pieces on sale -- I've been bad).  The Prescotts look hawt on though!!  Sooo worth the fall off the wagon in sticking to only a few pieces a year.



Were they the 38's? If so yes!  Yup TB is right-i kept the Shelia's instead. Can't wait for Prescott party pixs!


----------



## sydgirl

sydgirl said:


> Ok took the plunge and went with the anthra dickers!! Took a 39 as that's what I wear in the Beketts and Bobbys...hope they fit as farfetch had it listed as a 39 Italian...not French *confused* lol
> 
> They had the best price too...$480aud incl shipping!!
> 
> I'm on a shopping ban from now on lol



Hmm ok checked my statement and I was charged $540!! I thought the price on farfetch was aud and what I was paying...?! Not happy!! Is there a disclaimer I missed...??


----------



## flux

sydgirl said:


> Hmm ok checked my statement and I was charged $540!! I thought the price on farfetch was aud and what I was paying...?! Not happy!! Is there a disclaimer I missed...??




The Australian website is charged in USD$. If you scroll down to the footer of the webpage it indicates which country you are shopping in and the corresponding currency. I agree it is not very transparent though - I had to double check when going through the checkout process.


----------



## jelita78

Hey beautiful ladies
Has any of u bought from isabelmarantfanshop.com ? 
Just wondering if they are selling real or fake. 
Kinda cheap for real and kinda expensive for fake. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jelita78

ablelyning said:


> Hi,
> You can find the Isabel Marant Nowles Boots on http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk/isabel-marant-etoile/isabel-marant-nowles-boot.html.
> It's a UK local and online store. If you are outside UK, you have to contact them by email and place the order. The item price will exclude the 20% VAT for non-EU customers.They will estimate the shipping fee based on the weight.
> I tend to believe they sell the authentic goods if they have local store.  I bought once from them and believe it should be authentic. I am in AU.
> You may have a try. Hope it will work for you~
> 
> ab




Ab, is this website selling authentic ones?


----------



## tb-purselover

jelita78 said:


> Ab, is this website selling authentic ones?



Isabelmarantfanshop is selling fakes

http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk is an authentic boutique and sells the real deal. I purchased my Bennets from them and they are authentic!  Purchased a few time from them in the past.  Great CS too.


----------



## jelita78

tb-purselover said:


> Isabelmarantfanshop is selling fakes
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk is an authentic boutique and sells the real deal. I purchased my Bennets from them and they are authentic!  Purchased a few time from them in the past.  Great CS too.




Ohmygod
Thanks so much dear! 
U dont know how valuable this info is to me. I've been googling for days for review or comment on the credibility of that isabelmarantfanshop and almost caved in to thinking it is selling legit! 
Love u so much!
Thanks again for taking the time and effort to reply to me!
Muahsss


----------



## tonkamama

jelita78 said:


> Hey beautiful ladies
> Has any of u bought from isabelmarantfanshop.com ?
> Just wondering if they are selling real or fake.
> Kinda cheap for real and kinda expensive for fake.
> Thanks in advance



Fake site.

Be care of on line websites that are are selling name brands at super cheap price.  There is no free lunch...


----------



## sydgirl

flux said:


> The Australian website is charged in USD$. If you scroll down to the footer of the webpage it indicates which country you are shopping in and the corresponding currency. I agree it is not very transparent though - I had to double check when going through the checkout process.



Ahh I didn't notice that as I was rushing to buy the last pair in my size from Anita Haas store on there.

I just received them today and they were nicely packaged from the Anita Haas store with a lovely note from them  

Was surprised they arrived the same time as my VB aviators which I bought a couple of days before and they were coming from Dubai! Lol


----------



## sammie225

been wearing the prescotts again


----------



## Zombie Girl

sammie225 said:


> been wearing the prescotts again



Gorgeous pic Sammie!


----------



## sammie225

thank you


----------



## Eyleen84

Can anyone tell me how the sizes fits on NAP for the Nowles?? i usually wear a eu 38. 

thnx!!!!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

sydgirl said:


> So it's not the softer suede from previous seasons and new season dickers??
> 
> Are they comfortable?? Any mod pics??



Just received the bronze velvet suede Dickers.  Like others have said, it's not a soft suede (they were also really cold when I opened the box so hopefully they'll soften up).  It reminds me of a mix between nubuck and suede.  

No mod pics since I'm still deciding on these boots, but here are some photos for reference. They were taken inside, I'll try to get outside on a nice a day to take better photos (right now there's 6 inches of snow on the ground!)


----------



## idolimage

Hi All! Just wondering if you can help me with size info for the Crisi boots. I am usually a US9, European size 39 (rarely 39,5) and I was wondering do they run small? Should I go for the 39 or 40? It's confusing as some of the stores have the french sizing whereas others have the european one? Appreciate your help! x


----------



## Surferrosa

idolimage said:


> Hi All! Just wondering if you can help me with size info for the Crisi boots. I am usually a US9, European size 39 (rarely 39,5) and I was wondering do they run small? Should I go for the 39 or 40? It's confusing as some of the stores have the french sizing whereas others have the european one? Appreciate your help! x



Hi, they definitely don't run small, maybe a little big if anything. I have them in size 39 ( I am a true 39) and I'm happy with the fit of the Crisi's . BTW I have the F/W Crisi in bronze. I've not tried the new season Crisi's for sizing.


----------



## Surferrosa

Eyleen84 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the sizes fits on NAP for the Nowles?? i usually wear a eu 38.
> 
> thnx!!!!



I have Nowles in my true EU size of 39. I'm happy with the fit  which is a little roomy with wriggle room. I would not have wanted to size down. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Surferrosa

Hi.

Has anyone got the Basleys? If so how is the fit and are they comfortable? Thinking of purchasing some in black as found a very good deal.


----------



## roses5682

Any one have color transfer issue with dark jeans and suede boots like the Jenny or Crisi boots? If not what do you do to prevent it?


----------



## idolimage

Surferrosa said:


> Hi, they definitely don't run small, maybe a little big if anything. I have them in size 39 ( I am a true 39) and I'm happy with the fit of the Crisi's . BTW I have the F/W Crisi in bronze. I've not tried the new season Crisi's for sizing.


Thanks for that! I am thinking for the anthracite for the time being


----------



## Kazzi

Surferrosa said:


> Hi.
> 
> Has anyone got the Basleys? If so how is the fit and are they comfortable? Thinking of purchasing some in black as found a very good deal.


 
Hi. I love mine! I found them more or less true to size, maybe a little snug when I first got them, I did try the next size up but they were definitely too big. I wore them a lot last summer and found them really comfortable x


----------



## Surferrosa

Kazzi said:


> Hi. I love mine! I found them more or less true to size, maybe a little snug when I first got them, I did try the next size up but they were definitely too big. I wore them a lot last summer and found them really comfortable x




Thanks, which colour do you have? I was originally going for black (anthracite) but have ended up ordering some brown/camel ones. Can't wait for them to come!


----------



## sydgirl

cinnabun4chu said:


> Just received the bronze velvet suede Dickers.  Like others have said, it's not a soft suede (they were also really cold when I opened the box so hopefully they'll soften up).  It reminds me of a mix between nubuck and suede.
> 
> No mod pics since I'm still deciding on these boots, but here are some photos for reference. They were taken inside, I'll try to get outside on a nice a day to take better photos (right now there's 6 inches of snow on the ground!)



Thanks but I bought the anthracite dickers from farfetch  and they're super soft suede  

Did you keep yours??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

A late reveal, the Shelias from NAP sale:


----------



## cinnabun4chu

sydgirl said:


> Thanks but I bought the anthracite dickers from farfetch  and they're super soft suede
> 
> Did you keep yours??



I haven't decided yet!!  Do you love yours?


----------



## sydgirl

cinnabun4chu said:


> I haven't decided yet!!  Do you love yours?



Absolutely love them!! If they weren't a crazy high price, I would love a pair in gris....or taupe!


----------



## Kazzi

Surferrosa said:


> Thanks, which colour do you have? I was originally going for black (anthracite) but have ended up ordering some brown/camel ones. Can't wait for them to come!


 

I have them in anthracite but thinking of getting a khaki pair too! I'm sure you won't regret buying them! x


----------



## miru84

Hi there, I'm new to this thread and have a question for all of your IM experts! Hope it's in the right spot..
Did IM Dickers ever come in canvas? I found some secondhand IM Dicker boots in a canvas (not suede) finish but when I do a search I can't find any reference to canvas Dickers... Are they legit? 

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

miru84 said:


> Hi there, I'm new to this thread and have a question for all of your IM experts! Hope it's in the right spot..
> Did IM Dickers ever come in canvas? I found some secondhand IM Dicker boots in a canvas (not suede) finish but when I do a search I can't find any reference to canvas Dickers... Are they legit?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!




There was an IM camouflage print canvas Dicker style boot a few years ago.


----------



## miru84

Thanks for your reply! these are just plain grey. The only other pair of canvas Dickers I found from my search were khaki coloured. Is the camouflage colour the only authentic colour canvas?  Thank you!


----------



## lapindelune

Is the pewter similar to anthracite?
Not heard reference to this colour until now, although they look almost black

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...641-10004-3747362209/?previewAttribute=Pewter


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Some Isabel Marant boots on sale at mrshoutlet.com for about 70% off.  You'll have to pay for international shipping and take a chance with import fees but it might be worth it.. I ordered a couple items from here in the paste and didn't get charged.

Scarlet Suede/Pony Boot - converts to $325 USD
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Scarlet_Suede_Pony_Boot/

Sheila OTK Boot Ecru - converts to $369 USD
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Sheila_OTK_Boot_Ecru/

Taylor Boot - converts to $295 USD
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Taylor_Boot/

Pierce Suede/Fur Boot Off White - converts to $295
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Pierce_Suede_Fur_Boot_OffWhite/

Pierce Suede/Fur Boot Black - converts to $295
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Pierce_Suede_Fur_Boot_Black/


----------



## Straight-Laced

miru84 said:


> Thanks for your reply! these are just plain grey. The only other pair of canvas Dickers I found from my search were khaki coloured. Is the camouflage colour the only authentic colour canvas?  Thank you!



IM has produced a few other boot styles in canvas - Dana and Franklin boots come to mind.  The canvas colours she did in those boots were camo print, khaki and anthracite... possibly another grey tone as well.
So without seeing your boots I would say that it's quite possible that a grey canvas Dicker style was made.


----------



## miru84

Thanks Straight-Laced!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

More from mrshoutlet.com

Isabel Marant Dazzle boot for 50% off size 36
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Dazzle_Boot/


----------



## lapindelune

finally decided to take the plunge and maybe buy a pair of Dickers - in a pale tone, like taupe.

Anyone seen this shade in real life - it seems more honey than taupe to me?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/179846

Also, am i safe to order the 36 if i am a UK3?


----------



## aa12

would anyone mind telling me how much the prescotts were during the NAP sale? 

Thank you!


----------



## Surferrosa

aa12 said:


> would anyone mind telling me how much the prescotts were during the NAP sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




They were 40% off.


----------



## idolimage

Hi ladies! Just received my taupe Crisi from Farfetch for 553 dollars (plus shipping) and the left boot has what it seems like a long scratch or wrinkle and some smudges  I checked with the store and the 39 is already sold out and really like the color... What would you do? would you keep them? it's not that noticeable in light and they are going to get dirty eventually.. but you know... you'd expect perfection right out of the box... what's your opinion? Am I annoyingly perfectionist?  
Photos are here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/116999864@N04/


----------



## Fairy-bag

idolimage said:


> Hi ladies! Just received my taupe Crisi from Farfetch for 553 dollars (plus shipping) and the left boot has what it seems like a long scratch or wrinkle and some smudges  I checked with the store and the 39 is already sold out and really like the color... What would you do? would you keep them? it's not that noticeable in light and they are going to get dirty eventually.. but you know... you'd expect perfection right out of the box... what's your opinion? Am I annoyingly perfectionist?
> Photos are here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/116999864@N04/



I'm sorry for you... To be honest, I would return them and buy an immaculate pair from another store...


----------



## arguspeace

Fairy-bag said:


> I'm sorry for you... To be honest, I would return them and buy an immaculate pair from another store...




I agree, I saw La Garconne has that color and size.  I know it's a hassle to return but I think it's worth it.


----------



## idolimage

arguspeace said:


> I agree, I saw La Garconne has that color and size.  I know it's a hassle to return but I think it's worth it.


Thanks for the input Fairy-bag and arguspeace  I really appreciate the help and love the support by this community!  I had seen them at La Garconne but I recently had a stressful experience with the shop and didn't want to take any chance.. Plus they are for 790 dollars plus shipping and it costs less for me buying them from european boutiques (they are made in Europe after all) as I am buying tax free... With this almost 250 dollars difference I could probably save for another pair  It's funny cause when I ordered them there was a second pair in stock in the same boutique and 3 pairs from another boutique... Three days later when I received my package and checked the website for a replacement all were sold out... Anyways I sent an email to Farfetch, let's see what they will come back with...  It was quite disappointing though...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

aa12 said:


> would anyone mind telling me how much the prescotts were during the NAP sale?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I wanna say $650. I got the Shelia and that was $605, but I think prescotts were slightly higher, since they were not much off.


----------



## JDN

aa12 said:


> would anyone mind telling me how much the prescotts were during the NAP sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




I got them for for a little less than $500 but sent them back


----------



## aa12

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I wanna say $650. I got the Shelia and that was $605, but I think prescotts were slightly higher, since they were not much off.



Thanks for letting me know, I saw them for around 900, and didn't think it was a great deal.


----------



## Veske_gal

lapindelune said:


> finally decided to take the plunge and maybe buy a pair of Dickers - in a pale tone, like taupe.
> 
> Anyone seen this shade in real life - it seems more honey than taupe to me?
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/179846
> 
> Also, am i safe to order the 36 if i am a UK3?




Sounds like a good decision &#128522; my dickers are proboably my most comfortable and still stylish boots. 

I have the dickers in a size 36 and usually take a UK 3, however i am on the small side of a size 3. I have size 36 in repettos and size 35 in Acne boots, if it helps. 

Unfortunatly i cannot help you on the colour. I have not seen this colour in real life, and my own boots are black and kakhi.


----------



## Fairy-bag

idolimage said:


> Thanks for the input Fairy-bag and arguspeace  I really appreciate the help and love the support by this community!  I had seen them at La Garconne but I recently had a stressful experience with the shop and didn't want to take any chance.. Plus they are for 790 dollars plus shipping and it costs less for me buying them from european boutiques (they are made in Europe after all) as I am buying tax free... With this almost 250 dollars difference I could probably save for another pair  It's funny cause when I ordered them there was a second pair in stock in the same boutique and 3 pairs from another boutique... Three days later when I received my package and checked the website for a replacement all were sold out... Anyways I sent an email to Farfetch, let's see what they will come back with...  It was quite disappointing though...




Of course you are disappointed! Have you checked on NAP?


----------



## Fairy-bag

lapindelune said:


> finally decided to take the plunge and maybe buy a pair of Dickers - in a pale tone, like taupe.
> 
> Anyone seen this shade in real life - it seems more honey than taupe to me?
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/179846
> 
> Also, am i safe to order the 36 if i am a UK3?



As Veske_gal suggested, a 36 will fit if you are on the small side of the 36, the suede is so soft. Otherwise, I would go for a 37. I bought a 36 but in the end a 37 would probably be even more comfortable. For your reference, I am 37 in Rag & Bone Newbury and a 37 in Repetto.


----------



## idolimage

Fairy-bag said:


> Of course you are disappointed! Have you checked on NAP?


Yes, I had checked before, NAP don't have the taupe... I checked Farfetch again last night and there is one pair back in stock from a boutique other than the one I bought from. I am in contact with them and asked if they could disclose if this pair is again a return and if yes what was the reason but they can't seem to be able to see that. I suspect a manufacturer's issue with this color... Although Farfetch are very keen in answering all my emails they don't actually give me much of a solution.. I am told so far it depends on the shipper (who by the way claimed that he shipped the item in perfect condition) and according to their policy if I return the item I will have to be charged with the shipping cost anyhow which I don't find fair... They also asked me for pictures of the packaging as the shipper believe it was DHL's mishandling (i find this silly as they would have to have penetrated the sturdy and intact boxes with a laser or something to create the scratch on the shoe ). Anyways I sent the boxes' photos too, and I am curious to see where all this will end..


----------



## mcs1111

Girls does anybody know how tall cleave boots are?  I tried the prescott and shelia style and they are really a little too high on my knee to be super comfy. Are cleaves as tall or a little shorter?


----------



## Princessmia

Does anyone have a mod pic of light brown suede dickers? I have spent so long comparing all the colours its difficult to tell what is what grrr. Im thinking of getting the light brown suede dickers from NAP.
This is my first pair of IM Shoes so any advice on sizing will be gratefully accepted by me  thanks in advance..


----------



## green.bee

Princessmia said:


> Does anyone have a mod pic of light brown suede dickers? I have spent so long comparing all the colours its difficult to tell what is what grrr. Im thinking of getting the light brown suede dickers from NAP.
> This is my first pair of IM Shoes so any advice on sizing will be gratefully accepted by me  thanks in advance..



Here is a pic of my light brown dickers from NAP against Madewell Barnwood boots in spinach on dark gray background. I usually wear a 8.5 and these are a size 38. NAP advised me to take a 39 as according to them it is a french sizing (it is not dear NAP !!!) but I ordered both sizes 38 and 39 and of course a 39 was way to large.
The suede is beautiful and soft and the color is lovely. Last year I purchased these in Gray but I returned them back to Forward as the color was kind of flat and suede had cardboard-ish feel
I own Acne Pistols in a size 38. I hope it helps.


----------



## Princessmia

green.bee said:


> Here is a pic of my light brown dickers from NAP against Madewell Barnwood boots in spinach on dark gray background. I usually wear a 8.5 and these are a size 38. NAP advised me to take a 39 as according to them it is a french sizing (it is not dear NAP !!!) but I ordered both sizes 38 and 39 and of course a 39 was way to large.
> 
> The suede is beautiful and soft and the color is lovely. Last year I purchased these in Gray but I returned them back to Forward as the color was kind of flat and suede had cardboard-ish feel
> 
> I own Acne Pistols in a size 38. I hope it helps.




Thanks so much for that pic!

Do you find the light brown shows up marks/water marks easily?

I love this colour because I think I could wear it with dresses and shorts 

Also handy about sizing.. I would hVe sized up if you hadn't told me that :/


----------



## green.bee

Princessmia said:


> Thanks so much for that pic!
> 
> Do you find the light brown shows up marks/water marks easily?
> 
> I love this colour because I think I could wear it with dresses and shorts
> 
> Also handy about sizing.. I would hVe sized up if you hadn't told me that :/




We have several inches of snow since November here, so I didn't dare to wear the boots yet but I find this color quite versatile, still light to go with all spring summer clothing and dark enough to be worn with blacks not show dirt easily.
You will love them


----------



## bem3231

Hi ladies - I am popping over to this thread for some advice.  For those of you who have successfully sold Isabel Marant boots, which forum(s) would you recommend?  I have only sold a few handbags in the past on Bonanza as ebay scares me.  I have two pairs of Caleens that I have never worn and they make me feel guilty every time I see them sitting in my closet!  I jumped on the Caleen band wagon when they first appeared last year, but they just don't fit me nearly as well as my Dickers or beloved Anine Bing boots.  

I was wondering if there are any shoe-specific sales forums that I might not know about?  Also, is there still a market for the Caleen?

A note to mods - I am not trying to solicit sales here, I am just genuinely looking for some sound advice.  

Thank you!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Isabel Marant Norwood boots for $249 at Barneys.com (tax not included)

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Product-Show?pid=502735504&cgid=women&index=4


----------



## sammie225

I just noticed that my Prescott boots, which I got during the Net a Porter Sale are two different sizes  The right one was from the beginning a bit loose but I thought the reason would be that one foot is slightly bigger than the other.
I didn't even really realize that the left boot was a size 38 an the right one a size 39 until now when I wanted to take them to the cobbler. 
I know that it's way too later to send them back because I wore them a lot ever since but I'm shocked right now because I would expect net a porter to double check what they are sending out.
Maybe somenbody here has my right boot in size 38?


----------



## Princessmia

sammie225 said:


> I just noticed that my Prescott boots, which I got during the Net a Porter Sale are two different sizes  The right one was from the beginning a bit loose but I thought the reason would be that one foot is slightly bigger than the other.
> I didn't even really realize that the left boot was a size 38 an the right one a size 39 until now when I wanted to take them to the cobbler.
> I know that it's way too later to send them back because I wore them a lot ever since but I'm shocked right now because I would expect net a porter to double check what they are sending out.
> Maybe somenbody here has my right boot in size 38?




Omg!!!! Maybe still contact NAP because they might sell the spare boot to you cheaper anyway? Otherwise they wont be able to sell it anyway!


----------



## green.bee

Princessmia said:


> Thanks so much for that pic!
> 
> Do you find the light brown shows up marks/water marks easily?
> 
> I love this colour because I think I could wear it with dresses and shorts
> 
> Also handy about sizing.. I would hVe sized up if you hadn't told me that :/



I just realize that I messed up the sizes! I ordered a 39 and 40 and kept the 39.


----------



## Princessmia

green.bee said:


> I just realize that I messed up the sizes! I ordered a 39 and 40 and kept the 39.




Haha I actually thought thats what you said in the first place anyway! Oops. Im bidding on a pair of 37 on ebay at the moment. I usually take a us 6.5 so Hopefuly they are right


----------



## sammie225

Princessmia said:


> Omg!!!! Maybe still contact NAP because they might sell the spare boot to you cheaper anyway? Otherwise they wont be able to sell it anyway!



I will send an email to their costumer service,because now that I know that one boot is bigger than the other it's starting to bother me


----------



## green.bee

Princessmia said:


> Haha I actually thought thats what you said in the first place anyway! Oops. Im bidding on a pair of 37 on ebay at the moment. I usually take a us 6.5 so Hopefuly they are right



Good luck with bidding


----------



## kayb

Princessmia said:


> Haha I actually thought thats what you said in the first place anyway! Oops. Im bidding on a pair of 37 on ebay at the moment. I usually take a us 6.5 so Hopefuly they are right




I'm a 6.5 and I have a pair of dickers in 37. You should be fine &#128522;


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Isabel Marant Purdey Boot
Original $1210
Now $400

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WZ79&d=Womens


----------



## Pazdzernika

For those of you familiar with the Hermes colour "etoupe" - would you say the IM dicker boot in Taupe would be a nice colour match? Or is there some other, slightly darker brown-gray IM colour that is similar to H etoupe?


----------



## aa12

Does anyone have experience with both the tacy and the scarlett boots? Im torn between which to purchase, which is more comfortable?

What does everyone prefer?

Thank you!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with both the tacy and the scarlett boots? Im torn between which to purchase, which is more comfortable?
> 
> What does everyone prefer?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I haven't tried on Tacy but I could not get scarlet on my feet!!! For some reason they were extremely hard to put on, I don't have big feet or chubby feet!!! I had to return them without really getting to wear them! I have the Shelia and love love them, the heel size is the same as the scarlet and they are very comfortable for 4" heels.


----------



## aa12

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I haven't tried on Tacy but I could not get scarlet on my feet!!! For some reason they were extremely hard to put on, I don't have big feet or chubby feet!!! I had to return them without really getting to wear them! I have the Shelia and love love them, the heel size is the same as the scarlet and they are very comfortable for 4" heels.


 

Thank you for your reply, I appreciate getting some info since I wouldn't be able to try on either before purchasing!


----------



## Straight-Laced

aa12 said:


> Thank you for your reply, I appreciate getting some info since I wouldn't be able to try on either before purchasing!



I have both Tacy and Scarlett boots.  I went up from my usual IM size in the Scarlett and the fit is much better than in my usual size.
The Tacys are no fuss, easy to pull on and go but now I have the right size I prefer the Scarletts.  
Totally different looks IMO.  Both styles are pretty


----------



## aa12

Straight-Laced said:


> I have both Tacy and Scarlett boots.  I went up from my usual IM size in the Scarlett and the fit is much better than in my usual size.
> The Tacys are no fuss, easy to pull on and go but now I have the right size I prefer the Scarletts.
> Totally different looks IMO.  Both styles are pretty



Thanks for letting me know! Do you find the tacy's comfortable? Which color do you have?


----------



## Straight-Laced

aa12 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Do you find the tacy's comfortable? Which color do you have?



I have the Tacys in black. 
I wouldn't describe the Tacys as uncomfortable for a high heel, pointed toe ankle boot but I'd choose them for looks rather than comfort.  I don't find them quite as comfortable as the Blackson boots from a couple of seasons ago even though the Blacksons have a similar toe and heel.  
The Scarletts aren't quite as high as the Tacys, have that stable wedge heel and the straps make them feel very secure on the foot.


----------



## sammie225

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with both the tacy and the scarlett boots? Im torn between which to purchase, which is more comfortable?
> 
> What does everyone prefer?
> 
> Thank you!



I have the Tacy and I find them to be comfortable. I wear them from 9 to 5 and even after and my feet don't hurt at all  They're also easy to walk in.


----------



## Julide

There is an upcoming Isabel Marant trunkshow on Moda Operandi on March 10. Hopefully there will be plenty of shoes to choose from!!


----------



## anonymous

Is it true the dicker is way more popular in suede than smooth leather?  I can't seem to find any modeling pictures of the smooth leather here.  Anyone seen or have  the latter one?


----------



## smiley13tree

anonymous said:


> Is it true the dicker is way more popular in suede than smooth leather?  I can't seem to find any modeling pictures of the smooth leather here.  Anyone seen or have  the latter one?




Yes the suede is much more popular! There are pictures of the smooth one on La Garconne. I have the smooth pair because I thought the leather would easier to take care of/be more versatile throughout the seasons but it looks like both leathers are worn year-round!


----------



## anonymous

smiley13tree said:


> Yes the suede is much more popular! There are pictures of the smooth one on La Garconne. I have the smooth pair because I thought the leather would easier to take care of/be more versatile throughout the seasons but it looks like both leathers are worn year-round!


Thank you so much for replying!  And sending me to La Garconne.  Much appreciated.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm really considering the Crisi boots right now to replace my Jenny's, which I never seem to wear. I love how they look but on me, I find them too flat and not that flattering. I also have the Caleens and love the little bit of loft they have, which is also more flattering on the leg. I just got the Morleys so will see how I like those first.


----------



## Princessmia

Hey guys! My first pair of IM shoes finally arrived.. I was expecting them to be a much lighter tan colour... These are quite a chocolatey brown. Model pics on all the websites are so confusing! Anyway it doesn't matter I absolutely love them. They fit SO well and the suede is so amazing. Will definitely buy a pair in black (or is that anthracite?) and maybe a lighter brown for summer dresses.. I have weird shaped feet and find it so hard to buy shoes but these fit beautifully. For reference the colour on the box is 'brown' and here is a daggy mod pic  has anyone else had problems trying to decipher the different shades of brown or is it just me lol

Also.. I usually wear very fitted skinny jeans but nearly all my pairs bunch up around the ankles with these.. I think i will have to mainly wear leggings with them..


----------



## Princessmia

And another pic. I find these were really helpful when I was trying to decide on colour in natural light rather than someone taking a photo of them under lighting in a studio!! Hope it assists someone..


----------



## Julide

Princessmia said:


> Hey guys! My first pair of IM shoes finally arrived.. I was expecting them to be a much lighter tan colour... These are quite a chocolatey brown. Model pics on all the websites are so confusing! Anyway it doesn't matter I absolutely love them. They fit SO well and the suede is so amazing. Will definitely buy a pair in black (or is that anthracite?) and maybe a lighter brown for summer dresses.. I have weird shaped feet and find it so hard to buy shoes but these fit beautifully. For reference the colour on the box is 'brown' and here is a daggy mod pic  has anyone else had problems trying to decipher the different shades of brown or is it just me lol
> 
> Also.. I usually wear very fitted skinny jeans but nearly all my pairs bunch up around the ankles with these.. I think i will have to mainly wear leggings with them..
> 
> View attachment 2541818



Congrats!!I too have the same problems with finding shoes and when I find a comfy style I tend to buy several colours. I have camel, taupe, gris and anthracite at this time and would love these brown ones! Do you mind sharing where you got these from? I have not seen brown yet. If I may suggest, anthracite is an amazing colour black but not too black a great colour for winter. For summer I think taupe or a variation of that would be great! Again congrats on your new shoes!!


----------



## jellybebe

Princessmia said:


> Hey guys! My first pair of IM shoes finally arrived.. I was expecting them to be a much lighter tan colour... These are quite a chocolatey brown. Model pics on all the websites are so confusing! Anyway it doesn't matter I absolutely love them. They fit SO well and the suede is so amazing. Will definitely buy a pair in black (or is that anthracite?) and maybe a lighter brown for summer dresses.. I have weird shaped feet and find it so hard to buy shoes but these fit beautifully. For reference the colour on the box is 'brown' and here is a daggy mod pic  has anyone else had problems trying to decipher the different shades of brown or is it just me lol
> 
> Also.. I usually wear very fitted skinny jeans but nearly all my pairs bunch up around the ankles with these.. I think i will have to mainly wear leggings with them..
> 
> View attachment 2541818




Congrats on your boots! I am loving cropped skinny jeans for spring/summer, I think those would work very well with Dickers. I agree with Julide, the anthracite are great and so versatile. I reach for mine way more than the miel ones I have. If I get another pair, I want a bronze-like colour.


----------



## Princessmia

Lol My friends think I'm so weird.. In my wardrobe theres rows of the same shoe in different colours. But id prefer to spend the money on something I know that works.

I bought my boots off farfetch. I have mixed feelings about them as i have had issues with refunding and delayed shipment etc. I think they are definitely cheaper though for dicker boots. The boutique was Mayura in spain so you could also just buy from them direct too. It was $580 aud inc postage as opposed to net a porter for me would have been more like $750+ aud for the exact same pair.

Is there actually a black suede colour in dickers or just anthracite? Ta


----------



## Julide

Princessmia said:


> Lol My friends think I'm so weird.. In my wardrobe theres rows of the same shoe in different colours. But id prefer to spend the money on something I know that works.
> 
> I bought my boots off farfetch. I have mixed feelings about them as i have had issues with refunding and delayed shipment etc. I think they are definitely cheaper though for dicker boots. The boutique was Mayura in spain so you could also just buy from them direct too. It was $580 aud inc postage as opposed to net a porter for me would have been more like $750+ aud for the exact same pair.
> 
> Is there actually a black suede colour in dickers or just anthracite? Ta



Thanks for the store info!Yes there is black suede and anthracite. I don't know if there is a side by side comparison but there might be one...somewhere.


----------



## green.bee

Princessmia said:


> Hey guys! My first pair of IM shoes finally arrived.. I was expecting them to be a much lighter tan colour... These are quite a chocolatey brown. Model pics on all the websites are so confusing! Anyway it doesn't matter I absolutely love them. They fit SO well and the suede is so amazing. Will definitely buy a pair in black (or is that anthracite?) and maybe a lighter brown for summer dresses.. I have weird shaped feet and find it so hard to buy shoes but these fit beautifully. For reference the colour on the box is 'brown' and here is a daggy mod pic  has anyone else had problems trying to decipher the different shades of brown or is it just me lol
> 
> Also.. I usually wear very fitted skinny jeans but nearly all my pairs bunch up around the ankles with these.. I think i will have to mainly wear leggings with them..
> 
> View attachment 2541818



congratulations! you wear them so well. 

You may want to try cropped (not only skinny) jeans, they work well for me.



Princessmia said:


> And another pic. I find these were really helpful when I was trying to decide on colour in natural light rather than someone taking a photo of them under lighting in a studio!! Hope it assists someone..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541819



This color looks way darker that the boots in real life. My photo was taken in day light and the boots are not as dark as the one above.   :wondering


ETE: I just noticed that for some reason the photo I posted a few pages back is not longer available. Here it is again:


----------



## Princessmia

green.bee said:


> congratulations! you wear them so well.
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to try cropped (not only skinny) jeans, they work well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color looks way darker that the boots in real life. My photo was taken in day light and the boots are not as dark as the one above.   :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETE: I just noticed that for some reason the photo I posted a few pages back is not longer available. Here it is again:




Mine are much closer in colour to yours greenbee. Thankyou so much for your help with sizes and whatnot. They are gorgeous timeless boots. Is it wasn't for you I would have sized up because NAP told me french sizing :/


----------



## jellybebe

What colour do you guys like better for the Crisi boots? I would love bronze, although they are harder to find, but the brown is growing on me too, although I have yet to see the colour in person. I have both Caleens and Jenny's, and I just love this style of boot. I think they are better for my lifestyle than the Dickers, although Dickers are more comfortable right away whereas for me these boots take some breaking in.


----------



## green.bee

jellybebe said:


> What colour do you guys like better for the Crisi boots? I would love bronze, although they are harder to find, but the brown is growing on me too, although I have yet to see the colour in person. I have both Caleens and Jenny's, and I just love this style of boot. I think they are better for my lifestyle than the Dickers, although Dickers are more comfortable right away whereas for me these boots take some breaking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543598
> View attachment 2543599



I like the one on the right better, the suede looks more rich and it has more dimension to it (if that makes sense?).


----------



## jellybebe

green.bee said:


> I like the one on the right better, the suede looks more rich and it has more dimension to it (if that makes sense?).



The one on the right is the brown... Like I said before, I had my heart set on the bronze (left) but the brown is looking very appealing too. Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> What colour do you guys like better for the Crisi boots? I would love bronze, although they are harder to find, but the brown is growing on me too, although I have yet to see the colour in person. I have both Caleens and Jenny's, and I just love this style of boot. I think they are better for my lifestyle than the Dickers, although Dickers are more comfortable right away whereas for me these boots take some breaking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543598
> View attachment 2543599


I vote for the bronze, on the left.  I like the darker color. I think it really depends on what calls to you more and what color will go with your wardrobe more.  

I think the brown is nice too. It feels more summery to me. Bronze might be a tad more versatile?  Depends in your wardrobe.


----------



## lafemmenikita

Left. Goes with dark and light denim.


----------



## Princessmia

Can anyone recommend websites that sell Isabel Marant Dicker boots. I am after a 'black' pair in size 37 (not anthracite). The only one I have found is Barneys however to ship to Australia they cost almost $800 AU ahhhh.

I have tried far fetch, lagarconne, fowardfoward, barneys, NAP..

Sometimes the little boutiques are good to buy from so if any of you can recommend one that would be appreciated..

I really want a black pair to go with tights in winter. Does anyone have any mod pics of black/anthracite boots? My understanding is anthracite is more grey than black. Then is there also faded black and black?? So confusing!! 

Im now obsessed and wear my dickers everywhere so will be buying any colour I can get my hand on they are sooooooo comfy.


----------



## Julide

Princessmia said:


> Can anyone recommend websites that sell Isabel Marant Dicker boots. I am after a 'black' pair in size 37 (not anthracite). The only one I have found is Barneys however to ship to Australia they cost almost $800 AU ahhhh.
> 
> I have tried far fetch, lagarconne, fowardfoward, barneys, NAP..
> 
> Sometimes the little boutiques are good to buy from so if any of you can recommend one that would be appreciated..
> 
> I really want a black pair to go with tights in winter. Does anyone have any mod pics of black/anthracite boots? My understanding is anthracite is more grey than black. Then is there also faded black and black?? So confusing!!
> 
> Im now obsessed and wear my dickers everywhere so will be buying any colour I can get my hand on they are sooooooo comfy.



Anthracite is very dark charcoal grey. I wear my anthracite boots as black, they remind me of a faded black, for lack of a better description, they look black but when put next to black they are a shade off of being jet black, I like that there is an undertone better than just black. Sadly I don't have comparison. IHTH!


----------



## Princessmia

I just purchased a pair of anthracite off far fetch. After googling lots of pics I figure they look black enough and will look okay with leggings and black denim  will take a mod pic when they arrive!! Thanks


----------



## Julide

Princessmia said:


> I just purchased a pair of anthracite off far fetch. After googling lots of pics I figure they look black enough and will look okay with leggings and black denim  will take a mod pic when they arrive!! Thanks



Congrats!! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## jellybebe

Princessmia said:


> I just purchased a pair of anthracite off far fetch. After googling lots of pics I figure they look black enough and will look okay with leggings and black denim  will take a mod pic when they arrive!! Thanks




Congrats! They definitely look black, not to worry!


----------



## monkyjib

I've just received my first pair of Isabel Crisi boots (ordered from Farfetch) OMG the leather is so amazingly soft and comfortable. I just have to share a photo &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Princessmia

monkyjib said:


> I've just received my first pair of Isabel Crisi boots (ordered from Farfetch) OMG the leather is so amazingly soft and comfortable. I just have to share a photo &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2558200




They look awesome! Do they have a wedge ?


----------



## monkyjib

Princessmia said:


> They look awesome! Do they have a wedge ?




Yes, it has hidden wedge. Not that high though. I normally wear flat boots but these are just as comfortable


----------



## Princessmia

Was just waterproofing my dickers and thought I'd take a photo! They are so comfy.. I used to live in my flipflops but now I wear these with everything- shorts, jeans,  dresses. I think the cut is somehow flattering on the ankle because I never felt like I could pull off bare legs with boots but now I can  thanks for your help with sizing and colours. Btw they are 'brown' and 'anthracite' from farfetch


----------



## Marikoiv

I have a question for those of you who own the Dicker boots in suede: do they stretch/give at all with frequent use? I just ordered a pair of the Dicker boots from Matches in 38, and the fit is pretty snug. They work if wear them with no socks, but thicker ones won't work at all. I was planning to wear them mostly in spring and summer with just thin socks, but now I'm a bit on the fence regarding the size... 

I'm a pretty straightforward 38,5, and can usually fit a in a 38 shoe (for reference, I wear a 38 in the Acne pistol). However, I own the Isabel Marant Jenny boots in size 39 (the 38 was too small, whereas the 39 is big, but I mostly wear them in winter with really thick socks.) I'm worried that if I order the Dicker boots in a 39, the size will just be way too large. If the boots really end up stretching a bit with time (as suede often does), I might be able to get away with size 38... Any advice?


----------



## monkyjib

Princessmia said:


> Was just waterproofing my dickers and thought I'd take a photo! They are so comfy.. I used to live in my flipflops but now I wear these with everything- shorts, jeans,  dresses. I think the cut is somehow flattering on the ankle because I never felt like I could pull off bare legs with boots but now I can  thanks for your help with sizing and colours. Btw they are 'brown' and 'anthracite' from farfetch
> View attachment 2565642




Nice!!! Enjoy them


----------



## kcoble

Princessmia said:


> Hey guys! My first pair of IM shoes finally arrived.. I was expecting them to be a much lighter tan colour... These are quite a chocolatey brown. Model pics on all the websites are so confusing! Anyway it doesn't matter I absolutely love them. They fit SO well and the suede is so amazing. Will definitely buy a pair in black (or is that anthracite?) and maybe a lighter brown for summer dresses.. I have weird shaped feet and find it so hard to buy shoes but these fit beautifully. For reference the colour on the box is 'brown' and here is a daggy mod pic  has anyone else had problems trying to decipher the different shades of brown or is it just me lol
> 
> Also.. I usually wear very fitted skinny jeans but nearly all my pairs bunch up around the ankles with these.. I think i will have to mainly wear leggings with them..
> 
> View attachment 2541818


Love them on you! Gorgeous color, the lighter ones wash out skin


----------



## Straight-Laced

Marikoiv said:


> I have a question for those of you who own the Dicker boots in suede: do they stretch/give at all with frequent use? I just ordered a pair of the Dicker boots from Matches in 38, and the fit is pretty snug. They work if wear them with no socks, but thicker ones won't work at all. I was planning to wear them mostly in spring and summer with just thin socks, but now I'm a bit on the fence regarding the size...
> 
> I'm a pretty straightforward 38,5, and can usually fit a in a 38 shoe (for reference, I wear a 38 in the Acne pistol). However, I own the Isabel Marant Jenny boots in size 39 (the 38 was too small, whereas the 39 is big, but I mostly wear them in winter with really thick socks.) I'm worried that if I order the Dicker boots in a 39, the size will just be way too large. If the boots really end up stretching a bit with time (as suede often does), I might be able to get away with size 38... Any advice?



From your size references it sounds to me like you would probably be better off with the 39 Dickers.  The suede seems to vary between seasons - some are softer than others - but in my experience with four suede pairs they don't stretch much. 
My true size is EU37.5 BTW and I wear a 38 in Dickers with not much wriggle room.  I have Jennys in the 38 too and they are much more generous than the 38 Dickers, so I think you'll find the 39 Dickers will fit more neatly than your 39 Jennys.
Good luck!


----------



## Princessmia

Marikoiv said:


> I have a question for those of you who own the Dicker boots in suede: do they stretch/give at all with frequent use? I just ordered a pair of the Dicker boots from Matches in 38, and the fit is pretty snug. They work if wear them with no socks, but thicker ones won't work at all. I was planning to wear them mostly in spring and summer with just thin socks, but now I'm a bit on the fence regarding the size...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty straightforward 38,5, and can usually fit a in a 38 shoe (for reference, I wear a 38 in the Acne pistol). However, I own the Isabel Marant Jenny boots in size 39 (the 38 was too small, whereas the 39 is big, but I mostly wear them in winter with really thick socks.) I'm worried that if I order the Dicker boots in a 39, the size will just be way too large. If the boots really end up stretching a bit with time (as suede often does), I might be able to get away with size 38... Any advice?




I agree. Mine have not really stretched. Its almost as if they come pre-stretched? I think better to go bigger size with thick socks.


----------



## green.bee

Marikoiv said:


> I have a question for those of you who own the Dicker boots in suede: do they stretch/give at all with frequent use? I just ordered a pair of the Dicker boots from Matches in 38, and the fit is pretty snug. They work if wear them with no socks, but thicker ones won't work at all. I was planning to wear them mostly in spring and summer with just thin socks, but now I'm a bit on the fence regarding the size...
> 
> I'm a pretty straightforward 38,5, and can usually fit a in a 38 shoe (for reference, I wear a 38 in the Acne pistol). However, I own the Isabel Marant Jenny boots in size 39 (the 38 was too small, whereas the 39 is big, but I mostly wear them in winter with really thick socks.) I'm worried that if I order the Dicker boots in a 39, the size will just be way too large. If the boots really end up stretching a bit with time (as suede often does), I might be able to get away with size 38... Any advice?



I am a solid US 8.5 and 39 Dicker fits me great. I cannot imagine to size down to a 38. I also own Acne Pistols in size 38.


----------



## ToniGr

Marikoiv said:


> I have a question for those of you who own the Dicker boots in suede: do they stretch/give at all with frequent use? I just ordered a pair of the Dicker boots from Matches in 38, and the fit is pretty snug. They work if wear them with no socks, but thicker ones won't work at all. I was planning to wear them mostly in spring and summer with just thin socks, but now I'm a bit on the fence regarding the size...
> 
> I'm a pretty straightforward 38,5, and can usually fit a in a 38 shoe (for reference, I wear a 38 in the Acne pistol). However, I own the Isabel Marant Jenny boots in size 39 (the 38 was too small, whereas the 39 is big, but I mostly wear them in winter with really thick socks.) I'm worried that if I order the Dicker boots in a 39, the size will just be way too large. If the boots really end up stretching a bit with time (as suede often does), I might be able to get away with size 38... Any advice?


I am a 39,5 and i had ordered the dicker in suede in 40. I was worried, too, whether I had to go for the 39 until they were delivered.  I was glad I got the 40!!! For me shoes can't be shocks, they will harm you if shrug.There is a slight slippage on the heel BUT this is due to the style of the boot (the ankle is loose) You can't expect your toes to press against the end of the shoe in order not to have that..I didn't use any insoles, I only wear them with thin or no shocks because I feel that a shrug fit that comes with the thick shocks deforms the line of the boot and harms my feet! What I did was put an anti slip suede heel grip in the boot right above my heel bone... Hope I helped!


----------



## Marikoiv

Thanks to all of you guys for your advice, I really appreciate it. I've actually been wearing the Dicker boots around the house over the past few days, and they've stretched just enough to fit me right. They feel  good even with socks on now, so I guess I managed to get a pair that stretches (mine are in Gris ). A lot of the snugness actually had to do with the toe area being so low, rather than the shoes being too small lengthwise, so now that the suede has settled a bit around my feet the boots feel really comfortable. 

However, I will definitely keep in mind your advice if I ever consider buying more Marant shoes, 39 seems like a safer bet than 38.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Princessmia said:


> Was just waterproofing my dickers and thought I'd take a photo! They are so comfy.. I used to live in my flipflops but now I wear these with everything- shorts, jeans,  dresses. I think the cut is somehow flattering on the ankle because I never felt like I could pull off bare legs with boots but now I can  thanks for your help with sizing and colours. Btw they are 'brown' and 'anthracite' from farfetch
> View attachment 2565642


Hi, princessmia - been reading this thread trying to figure out what size of dickers to get. I think you said somewhere past you were a 36.5 and got a 37? Did you ever try a 36? I have long, thin feet and sometimes feel 37s (in other brands are feel "empty"). But sometimes 36s are too short. Being a half size is so tricky but I don't want to have to pay return postage. Thanks!


----------



## juneping

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi, princessmia - been reading this thread trying to figure out what size of dickers to get. I think you said somewhere past you were a 36.5 and got a 37? Did you ever try a 36? I have long, thin feet and sometimes feel 37s (in other brands are feel "empty"). But sometimes 36s are too short. Being a half size is so tricky but I don't want to have to pay return postage. Thanks!



i have skinny feet and I would say size up. Shoes are impossible to stretch longer. 
I am 37 so I stick to 37. The length is perfect. If someone has skinny feet in 37.5 then she better get the 38. HTH.


----------



## Princessmia

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi, princessmia - been reading this thread trying to figure out what size of dickers to get. I think you said somewhere past you were a 36.5 and got a 37? Did you ever try a 36? I have long, thin feet and sometimes feel 37s (in other brands are feel "empty"). But sometimes 36s are too short. Being a half size is so tricky but I don't want to have to pay return postage. Thanks!




Hey! Well I have quite fat feet lol but usually take a us 6-6.5 and went with 37. I never tried a 36 but I think my big toe would hit the end in a 36 so i agree size up to 37 and maybe just wear thick socks with it. good luck!!!


----------



## Roseandbenny

juneping said:


> i have skinny feet and I would say size up. Shoes are impossible to stretch longer.
> I am 37 so I stick to 37. The length is perfect. If someone has skinny feet in 37.5 then she better get the 38. HTH.


Hi there, thanks for your advice I think thats probably safer. Would you say that the Dickers in 37 are slimmer than the average boot in 37? I'm hoping you say yes...


----------



## Roseandbenny

Princessmia said:


> Hey! Well I have quite fat feet lol but usually take a us 6-6.5 and went with 37. I never tried a 36 but I think my big toe would hit the end in a 36 so i agree size up to 37 and maybe just wear thick socks with it. good luck!!!


Thanks, I started looking at conversion charts and got really confused. According to all the charts I'm wearing the wrong sizes!! Is US the same as AUS sizes? Whats your foot length in cm? Sorry to get so personal but you've got the size I'm looking at...

BTW Did you get a good deal on yours? I'm looking at $650.. is that ok?


----------



## Roseandbenny

Forgot to ask if anyone had to return shoes to US from Australia before... any idea roughly how much it would be? Is it a hassle?


----------



## juneping

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi there, thanks for your advice I think thats probably safer. Would you say that the Dickers in 37 are slimmer than the average boot in 37? I'm hoping you say yes...



Yes


----------



## Princessmia

Roseandbenny said:


> Forgot to ask if anyone had to return shoes to US from Australia before... any idea roughly how much it would be? Is it a hassle?




Yes australia and us sizes are the same. Im a 6.5 aus and fit the 37 perfect! I bought mine off farfetch and i researched a fair bit they were the cheapest I could find by quite a bit (paid about $550 aud each). 

You can get prepaid satchels to return to us from auspost I think they are about $30-$50!


----------



## Roseandbenny

Princessmia said:


> Yes australia and us sizes are the same. Im a 6.5 aus and fit the 37 perfect! I bought mine off farfetch and i researched a fair bit they were the cheapest I could find by quite a bit (paid about $550 aud each).
> 
> You can get prepaid satchels to return to us from auspost I think they are about $30-$50!


Thanks, $650 is getting steep and if they don't fit thats $50 return postage... hmmm, I hate making expensive mistakes.

Anyhow, are they super duper comfortable or just average? They look like they have a thin sole... I'm just trying to justify the price!!


----------



## Princessmia

Roseandbenny said:


> Thanks, $650 is getting steep and if they don't fit thats $50 return postage... hmmm, I hate making expensive mistakes.
> 
> Anyhow, are they super duper comfortable or just average? They look like they have a thin sole... I'm just trying to justify the price!!




Well Mine are SO comfy i absolutely love them and so easy to walk in. The soles are quite thin but doesn't worry me at all. I would recommend to get an extra sole put on them (not sure if thats the right word) but one of those rubber grippy ones to protect the leather soles. Will make them last way longer. I think the style is so timeless you will be able to wear them forever and in that sense they are worth it.

I so agree it sucks how in aus no one sells dickers and its so risky buying designer goods and the massive taxes we have to pay grrr.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Princessmia said:


> Well Mine are SO comfy i absolutely love them and so easy to walk in. The soles are quite thin but doesn't worry me at all. I would recommend to get an extra sole put on them (not sure if thats the right word) but one of those rubber grippy ones to protect the leather soles. Will make them last way longer. I think the style is so timeless you will be able to wear them forever and in that sense they are worth it.
> 
> I so agree it sucks how in aus no one sells dickers and its so risky buying designer goods and the massive taxes we have to pay grrr.


Thanks they do look comfy and the topy soles would def be a good idea on expensive shoes.

Are there extra taxes? I hope not...  I might see if I can find a cheaper pair somewhere but farfetch doesnt have 37s anymore. Maybe I should wait to see if more stocks comes out but the colour might disappear? Do you know if taupe is a seasonal or standard color? Why do some pics look very light, others darker, I wonder if depends on the batch?


----------



## hawaiilei

Is Farfetch the cheapest place to buy these?

I think the taupe is a standard color.  I see it basically every season.


----------



## Princessmia

I think far fetch is cheaper. Sorry i meant the taxes on goods $1000 aud+ lol so atleast the dickers are fine.

I think taupe is a standard colour for each season I have never actually seen it in person but my impression was that it is the lightest colour you can get. My worry was that they may get dirty quickly even after waterproofing.

I have only work my dickers a few times and already annoyingly bumped/scraped them however because they are a bit darker you cant see.

If you are worried about the $$ also try ebay there are quite a few on there  !


----------



## Straight-Laced

As well as farfetch it's worth looking at lindelepalais.com for Dickers.  
Their prices are good too but be sure to check the final price at checkout before committing to buy.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Princessmia said:


> I think far fetch is cheaper. Sorry i meant the taxes on goods $1000 aud+ lol so atleast the dickers are fine.
> 
> I think taupe is a standard colour for each season I have never actually seen it in person but my impression was that it is the lightest colour you can get. My worry was that they may get dirty quickly even after waterproofing.
> 
> I have only work my dickers a few times and already annoyingly bumped/scraped them however because they are a bit darker you cant see.
> 
> If you are worried about the $$ also try ebay there are quite a few on there  !


Thanks, yes I suspect they've been around for a while but does the shade change from season to season? I have googled it and for example on Miranda Kerr they look more like a medium grey taupe but on some of the online stores they look like lighter and less grey, more camelish, e.g. mytheresa... confusing!! 

I think taupe is not too practical, will show dirty scuff marks and you'll have to be careful where you step! But looks good for summer, sigh... aahh, too hard to chose!!

Princessmia did you try the suede brush with the rubber bits for scuff marks? That might help.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Straight-Laced said:


> As well as farfetch it's worth looking at lindelepalais.com for Dickers.
> Their prices are good too but be sure to check the final price at checkout before committing to buy.


Thanks will do tomorrow!


----------



## mcpro

My dicker in taupe


----------



## Princessmia

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2578244
> 
> 
> My dicker in taupe




They look so similar to my brown dickers


----------



## green.bee

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2578244
> 
> 
> My dicker in taupe



nice! they look more like bronze to me.


----------



## Roseandbenny

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2578244
> 
> 
> My dicker in taupe


Yep they look like the brown version but I guess after wearing them they'll change colour right? Probably originally lighter?


----------



## mcpro

green.bee said:


> nice! they look more like bronze to me.





Roseandbenny said:


> Yep they look like the brown version but I guess after wearing them they'll change colour right? Probably originally lighter?





Princessmia said:


> They look so similar to my brown dickers




hard to catch the color but kind of greenish/olive undertone.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Hi everyone looks like I missed out on the 37 taupe dickers on farfetch. Darn!! Was about to make the commitment, sob, sob...

Anyways, had a look at NAP and they advised to take the 36 if I'm usually an IT36.5 as it runs large to size. Is that a load of rubbish?? From what you guys have said its not true... confused again. But want to believe them cos there's a 36 left....

Hey princess mia do they come up often on farfetch? Will I have to wait long before another?


----------



## Fairy-bag

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi everyone looks like I missed out on the 37 taupe dickers on farfetch. Darn!! Was about to make the commitment, sob, sob...
> 
> Anyways, had a look at NAP and they advised to take the 36 if I'm usually an IT36.5 as it runs large to size. Is that a load of rubbish?? From what you guys have said its not true... confused again. But want to believe them cos there's a 36 left....
> 
> Hey princess mia do they come up often on farfetch? Will I have to wait long before another?



Hi there, I wouldn't suggest buying a 36 if you are a 36.5, sorry... I am a 36 and the Dicker in 36 fits like a glove.


----------



## Princessmia

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi everyone looks like I missed out on the 37 taupe dickers on farfetch. Darn!! Was about to make the commitment, sob, sob...
> 
> Anyways, had a look at NAP and they advised to take the 36 if I'm usually an IT36.5 as it runs large to size. Is that a load of rubbish?? From what you guys have said its not true... confused again. But want to believe them cos there's a 36 left....
> 
> Hey princess mia do they come up often on farfetch? Will I have to wait long before another?




Yeah NAP is definitely wrong. They say its french sizing but it is european? I compared all my european size 37 boots and they are identical to my dickers.. So definitely don't go by NAP suggestion imp.

Not sure how often new ones come up but if I guess I would say when new season comes out? Maybe email them I am sure they will be able to assist. good luck !


----------



## Roseandbenny

Fairy-bag said:


> Hi there, I wouldn't suggest buying a 36 if you are a 36.5, sorry... I am a 36 and the Dicker in 36 fits like a glove.


Ok thanks, I wish I was a whole size, would take out the possibility of going up or down. Just considering it as I have managed to wear 36s in the past - I like boots to be snug around the forefoot so they look nice and sleek...


----------



## Roseandbenny

Can anyone tell I'm obsessed??? hahaha.

What colour is this? http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/dicker-suede-ankle-boots-271043.html
Is it a normal brown or camel? Can I trust the colour as per the picture. Any comments on colour?

PS Pls don't anyone buy this 37 under my nose...


----------



## smiley13tree

Roseandbenny said:


> Ok thanks, I wish I was a whole size, would take out the possibility of going up or down. Just considering it as I have managed to wear 36s in the past - I like boots to be snug around the forefoot so they look nice and sleek...




I wear the 36 in Dickers even though I'm usually a 36.5. The leather stretches out in my experience. The 37 had a lot of room in the toe for me and the Barneys SA told me I should size down instead.


----------



## Princessmia

Roseandbenny said:


> Can anyone tell I'm obsessed??? hahaha.
> 
> What colour is this? http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/dicker-suede-ankle-boots-271043.html
> Is it a normal brown or camel? Can I trust the colour as per the picture. Any comments on colour?
> 
> PS Pls don't anyone buy this 37 under my nose...




I think the picture is 'brown'. IRL its a bit darker and more chocolatey.. Look back at the photos i posted of my brown boots for a more accurate colour


----------



## honeybunch

Do the Poppys run true to size? Do they stretch out. Also, what about the Paw heeled sandals?  Many thanks.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Princessmia said:


> I think the picture is 'brown'. IRL its a bit darker and more chocolatey.. Look back at the photos i posted of my brown boots for a more accurate colour


Thanks for your reply. Now I'm confused!! So when you first wore them, did your toes touch the tip of the shoe? Was it pretty tight across the foot? Better still would you know the length of your longest foot?

Yes I would think they'd stretch but concerned they might lose they're shape...


----------



## Roseandbenny

Oops sorry the above reply was for smiley13 tree... who bought the 36.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Princessmia said:


> I think the picture is 'brown'. IRL its a bit darker and more chocolatey.. Look back at the photos i posted of my brown boots for a more accurate colour


Yep I did but the person after that said they were lighter IRL than your photo... so not very sure in the end what was what!!


----------



## monkyjib

It turns out that my Crisi boots are too big.. So I'm hunting down a Jenny instead 

Could you please authenticate this for me? TIA!


----------



## laura711

Has anyone seen a pair of black suede dicker boots in the UK or for shipping to UK or are these out of season now?  There is a pair in Selfridges but they are actually a dark blue rather than a black so worried they will look obvious when worn with black jeans...


----------



## Marikoiv

laura711 said:


> Has anyone seen a pair of black suede dicker boots in the UK or for shipping to UK or are these out of season now?  There is a pair in Selfridges but they are actually a dark blue rather than a black so worried they will look obvious when worn with black jeans...



Mytheresa  and Matches have the suede Dickers in Anthracite, you might want to check those out. 

Update on my Dickers and their sizing: I got to try on the boots in 39, and they were HUGE. They were particularly loose around the ankles, so even though I'm a 38,5 the 39 in was clearly not an option. If you are a half-size and have skinny feet and ankles, I'd say sizing down is a better bet than sizing up. The Dicker in 38 is quite snug, but miles better than the next size up, which was unwearable. I guess it all depends on the type of feet you have...


----------



## pr1nc355

Hey, everyone.

I have a pair of Crisi boots in a 37.  They fit fine when I bought them, but after wearing them about once a week for the last few months, they're now a little loose, even with socks, but they're still OK.  

The suede Dickers in a 37 fits perfectly, with just a teeny bit of wiggle room in the toes.  

I am debating on the size studded Caleen I should get.  I was able to find a 36 online, but I found the 37 in a store.  I tried it on with a thin sock, and it was pretty much slipping off my feet.  It definitely wasn't that way with the Crisi when I bought it.  But since the 36 is a whole size down, do you think it'd be too tight?  Does the leather stretch?


----------



## Straight-Laced

pr1nc355 said:


> Hey, everyone.
> 
> I have a pair of Crisi boots in a 37.  They fit fine when I bought them, but after wearing them about once a week for the last few months, they're now a little loose, even with socks, but they're still OK.
> 
> The suede Dickers in a 37 fits perfectly, with just a teeny bit of wiggle room in the toes.
> 
> I am debating on the size studded Caleen I should get.  I was able to find a 36 online, but I found the 37 in a store.  I tried it on with a thin sock, and it was pretty much slipping off my feet.  It definitely wasn't that way with the Crisi when I bought it.  But since the 36 is a whole size down, do you think it'd be too tight?  Does the leather stretch?



Sometimes it's hard to get IM boots to fit right due to no half sizes, but from your size references I think you'd be fine in the 36 Caleens unless you want to wear thicker socks with them.  I wear a 38 in Dickers with not much wriggle room in the toes and 37 Caleens are a better fit for me than the 38s.  HTH


----------



## pr1nc355

Straight-Laced said:


> Sometimes it's hard to get IM boots to fit right due to no half sizes, but from your size references I think you'd be fine in the 36 Caleens unless you want to wear thicker socks with them.  I wear a 38 in Dickers with not much wriggle room in the toes and 37 Caleens are a better fit for me than the 38s.  HTH



Thanks.  Your input helps a lot. I have narrow feet, so I think the 36 would be better, but yes, if IM made 1/2 sizes, it'd be so much easier!

I ordered the Caleen in 36, and they should arrive in about a week.  I'm hoping they'll work, since the only 37 I was able to find has a big blue ink stain on them (and the retailer won't discount-grrr).  I'm planning on wearing them this spring and summer (and even winter, since I live in a dry hot climate) and to Coachella next year (I missed out this past year--just couldn't get my schedule to match up--but I'm determined to get there next year).


----------



## Roseandbenny

Hi guys, just an update on my Dicker saga. So the taupe got away, but I was thinking that I will def get wear out of the anthracite. So they had both 36 and 37 on farfetch with free shipping so I got both to try. I thought it would be best to have them side by side to compare. (I'm a 36.5 for anyone who didn't catch my previous meanderings on this thread...)

Should be here sometime this week so I can add some info on the sizing issue. I am almost certain the 37 will be too loose about the forefoot and ankle but lets see what happens! Hopefully I dont have to send both back...


----------



## Greentea

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi guys, just an update on my Dicker saga. So the taupe got away, but I was thinking that I will def get wear out of the anthracite. So they had both 36 and 37 on farfetch with free shipping so I got both to try. I thought it would be best to have them side by side to compare. (I'm a 36.5 for anyone who didn't catch my previous meanderings on this thread...)
> 
> Should be here sometime this week so I can add some info on the sizing issue. I am almost certain the 37 will be too loose about the forefoot and ankle but lets see what happens! Hopefully I dont have to send both back...




I'm a 6 and the 36 just fits me with thin socks. I think you'll find the 37 to be perfect. I have anthracite too - love it


----------



## labellavita27

GLuxeLady said:


> I ordered what I thought were the Cluster boot, according to Farfetch's website, turns out they were the bronze Crisi boot. Either way, they are gorgeous!! I am in NO WAY disappointed with this purchase. My bank account probably is, however




how is the sizing with these boots? I heard they were lil bigger?


----------



## labellavita27

monkyjib said:


> Yes, it has hidden wedge. Not that high though. I normally wear flat boots but these are just as comfortable



How are the sizing on these?


----------



## monkyjib

labellavita27 said:


> How are the sizing on these?




I found them too big. I'm normally IT37, narrow feet. I could have gone down a size.. So I had to sell mine


----------



## labellavita27

monkyjib said:


> I found them too big. I'm normally IT37, narrow feet. I could have gone down a size.. So I had to sell mine



Thank you for the feedback. I just ordered them in 39 hoping they fit. I'm normally 39.5 IT
All the sites say sz up. But you ladies r saying size down. So I just went for it.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Greentea said:


> I'm a 6 and the 36 just fits me with thin socks. I think you'll find the 37 to be perfect. I have anthracite too - love it


Well, I returned both of them!! The 36 was quite crammed at the toes. I think I could have dealt with it (painfully) but it looked stumpy on my foot. The 37 was a good length but too wide and slipped off at the heel when I walk. I would've had to buy a heel grip or wear thick socks which I don't usually like to do as its limiting... I think I'm really a 37 in length and 36 width. Way too complicated!! I think if you're closer to 6 to the 36 would be fine. 

I noticed there is a huge difference between a 36 and 37 though. I think I read somewhere that in the small sizes there is a bigger difference between sizes. i.e. a 38 to 39 might be closer.

The anthracite was a great colour, but I think I wanted the taupe and I might have been willing to buy a heel grip if it was....


----------



## Greentea

Too bad they didn't work! I have slightly wide feet, so I'm fine.


----------



## juneping

Roseandbenny said:


> Well, I returned both of them!! The 36 was quite crammed at the toes. I think I could have dealt with it (painfully) but it looked stumpy on my foot. The 37 was a good length but too wide and slipped off at the heel when I walk. I would've had to buy a heel grip or wear thick socks which I don't usually like to do as its limiting... I think I'm really a 37 in length and 36 width. Way too complicated!! I think if you're closer to 6 to the 36 would be fine.
> 
> I noticed there is a huge difference between a 36 and 37 though. I think I read somewhere that in the small sizes there is a bigger difference between sizes. i.e. a 38 to 39 might be closer.
> 
> The anthracite was a great colour, but I think I wanted the taupe and I might have been willing to buy a heel grip if it was....




You could've added an insole....I do that with most of my boots. It's more comfy anyway.


----------



## arguspeace

There are some Jenny boots available at Vente Privee (AmEx affiliated seller)


----------



## shoes319

Finally got a pair of the Dickers and so happy! Generally a 6.5-7 and got the 37 which is perfect- am thrilled!


----------



## pr1nc355

shoes319 said:


> Finally got a pair of the Dickers and so happy! Generally a 6.5-7 and got the 37 which is perfect- am thrilled!



Congrats!  I love the Dickers.


----------



## pr1nc355

So I'm picking up my white Caleen boots tomorrow.  I presaled them so that I could take advantage of the Barneys purple card event.  I decided that the 37 was the best size for me, but they're still a little big, so I'll be wearing them with socks, which I normally prefer to do with boots anyway.

The white Caleens are supposed to look dirty, right?  I think it looks kinda cool, but this'll be my first pair of shoes I bought that are dirty when they're new.


----------



## pr1nc355

I was able to find the Jenny leather boots in a 39.  My normal US shoe size is 7.5-8, and I own the Crisi and Caleen boots in a 37 (they fit fine with gym socks).  Of course, finding the Jenny in any other size at the price I want is impossible, so I'm hoping the 39 fits.  Do you think it will?


----------



## pr1nc355

Yeah!  I now have 2 pairs, so I guess I officially have an IM boot "collection"

Here are my taupe Crisi and white Caleen boots:


----------



## pr1nc355

Has anybody heard whether or not they'll be bringing back the Dicker in chocolate brown suede?  I wasn't into IM the last time they came around.  I talked to a SA at IM, and she said she thought if it did come around, she guessed it would be in fall, but she hadn't heard about it for this coming Fall.  I'm totally planning on buying a pair of Dickers, and would love to get my hands on a chocolate pair if I can.


----------



## Princessmia

pr1nc355 said:


> Has anybody heard whether or not they'll be bringing back the Dicker in chocolate brown suede?  I wasn't into IM the last time they came around.  I talked to a SA at IM, and she said she thought if it did come around, she guessed it would be in fall, but she hadn't heard about it for this coming Fall.  I'm totally planning on buying a pair of Dickers, and would love to get my hands on a chocolate pair if I can.




I haven't heard of anything but maybe look for the 'bronze' colour they are like chocolate brown and come up occasionally on ebay and some sites. Net a porter still had some a few weeks ago..


----------



## myown

are those Bobbys?
http://s16.postimg.org/yflu2o1h1/gisele_bundchen_tom_brady_sell_house_to_dr_dre_w.jpg
JJ


----------



## saira1214

myown said:


> are those Bobbys?
> http://s16.postimg.org/yflu2o1h1/gisele_bundchen_tom_brady_sell_house_to_dr_dre_w.jpg
> JJ



I don't think so.


----------



## Picard

saira1214 said:


> I don't think so.




Correct. Other brand for sure.


----------



## myown

okay 
thanks


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Anyone got an opinion on whether newer dicker and more narrow than the older? Just got hold of a mint pair of dicker in the original taupe, but find them rather wide - a not just due to some wear the actual sole seems slightly more wide.


----------



## 416shopahic

I'm i retested in buying the crisi boot or jenny.  I have the dicker boots in a 38,  bekketts in a 39 and bobby in a 38.  I'm frustrated with trying to choose a size.  Would love some advice!


----------



## cloudyj

Need some help i'm a 5-5.5 US depending on the shoe, more towards a 5.5/35.5 than 5/35. My foot length is 21.5cm. I wear a 35 in acne pistols and they are roomy especially after stretching.

I tried the suede Dickers in a 35 and there's a small gap at toe area but it is really snug at my heel ankle area in fact it was really tough to get it off. It's also snug across above the ball of my foot.

The 36 fits more comfortably but the gap at the toes is absolutely massive. My foot doesn't feel like it,s coming out when I walk.

Not sure if the suede will stretch around the heel and ball? 36 looks oddly big on me due to the front toe.


----------



## 416shopahic

cloudyj said:


> Need some help i'm a 5-5.5 US depending on the shoe, more towards a 5.5/35.5 than 5/35. My foot length is 21.5cm. I wear a 35 in acne pistols and they are roomy especially after stretching.
> 
> I tried the suede Dickers in a 35 and there's a small gap at toe area but it is really snug at my heel ankle area in fact it was really tough to get it off. It's also snug across above the ball of my foot.
> 
> The 36 fits more comfortably but the gap at the toes is absolutely massive. My foot doesn't feel like it,s coming out when I walk.
> 
> Not sure if the suede will stretch around the heel and ball? 36 looks oddly big on me due to the front toe.


I found they fit true to size and both my pairs have stretched a little.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Hi all, my dicker saga DOES have a happy ending!!! I ordered a pair of 37s in taupe and there are perfection, the absolute bomb! The colour is amazing, warm but not too yellow, a great neutral I think. As for the size, I don't know if this new batch is slightly smaller/narrower or because its never been tried on but its also just right. BTW I was the one who said 36s were too small and 37s too large from my last order. So.. could not be happier!

My only concern is keeping them clean because the colour is light. I'll be spraying them and adding a topi sole. They'll probably look good a little dirty, hehe! Lets hope my littlies don't spill choc milk on them or anything 

I can see why others of you guys are getting multiples in different colours. I think the greyish ones from previous seasons would be nice  Do you think they'll ever have sales on dickers??

Lately I also acquired other wintry must haves... a black biker, a navy peacoat and a denim jacket. So this rounds off my hunt for the perfect foundation items nicely!


----------



## hedgwin99

MaeNguyen said:


> Hey everyone! I know a lot of you are debating on whether to buy Isabel shoes and which styles but my SA just sent me a list of Isabel shoes that are being marked down 40% and dicker, Caleen, bobby, etc are all included on there!




I'm interest!!! Can you please share??


----------



## hawaiilei

MaeNguyen said:


> Hey everyone! I know a lot of you are debating on whether to buy Isabel shoes and which styles but my SA just sent me a list of Isabel shoes that are being marked down 40% and dicker, Caleen, bobby, etc are all included on there!



Would you mind sending me the information? TIA


----------



## smiley13tree

MaeNguyen said:


> Hey everyone! I know a lot of you are debating on whether to buy Isabel shoes and which styles but my SA just sent me a list of Isabel shoes that are being marked down 40% and dicker, Caleen, bobby, etc are all included on there!




I would love SA info as well!


----------



## PMGarza

Has anyone seen the Isabel Marant dicker in bronze size 36 & 40? 

TIA!


----------



## saira1214

My Barney's SA refuses to give me a list of sale items, she says to come in. So annoying.


----------



## hedgwin99

saira1214 said:


> My Barney's SA refuses to give me a list of sale items, she says to come in. So annoying.




Uh no! I wish The SA is more flexible


----------



## amandababy

nice


----------



## 416shopahic

Does anyone know how the nowles boots fit? I have the bakkets in 39 and the bobby and dicker boots in 38.  I've read that the nowles fits large...should I be getting a 37?


----------



## pr1nc355

MaeNguyen said:


> Hey everyone! I know a lot of you are debating on whether to buy Isabel shoes and which styles but my SA just sent me a list of Isabel shoes that are being marked down 40% and dicker, Caleen, bobby, etc are all included on there!


 
I bought the Caleens at full retail from Barneys 3 weeks ago during their purple card event, now they're gonna be 40% off

The Caleens are white, and there are very few left in the company.  If you happen to live near or have a relationship with a SA who works at a Barneys that has them, you're in luck.  I used to work with a SA who had good relationships with SAs at several other Barneys stores, so she was able to find me many pairs of shoes, but she has since left  I haven't found anyone like her.  I was told that I got the last size 37 in the company, since the style is from 2 seasons ago.  I was also told that they're sold out of size 38, too, but I know Beverly Hills has a size 41.  There are also a few size 36s throughout the company.

Wow!  The Dicker's going on sale, too?!


----------



## smiley13tree

pr1nc355 said:


> I bought the Caleens at full retail from Barneys 3 weeks ago during their purple card event, now they're gonna be 40% off
> 
> The Caleens are white, and there are very few left in the company.  If you happen to live near or have a relationship with a SA who works at a Barneys that has them, you're in luck.  I used to work with a SA who had good relationships with SAs at several other Barneys stores, so she was able to find me many pairs of shoes, but she has since left  I haven't found anyone like her.  I was told that I got the last size 37 in the company, since the style is from 2 seasons ago.  I was also told that they're sold out of size 38, too, but I know Beverly Hills has a size 41.  There are also a few size 36s throughout the company.
> 
> Wow!  The Dicker's going on sale, too?!




Quite a few colors of the Dickers were on sale too!


----------



## berries

smiley13tree said:


> Quite a few colors of the Dickers were on sale too!




When does the Barneys IM sale start?  Will it be online too?


----------



## smiley13tree

berries said:


> When does the Barneys IM sale start?  Will it be online too?




I'm not sure if it'll be online but I had an SA reserve a pair for me.


----------



## berries

smiley13tree said:


> I'm not sure if it'll be online but I had an SA reserve a pair for me.




Which Barneys?  Beverly Hills?  Do you know when the sale starts?


----------



## smiley13tree

berries said:


> Which Barneys?  Beverly Hills?  Do you know when the sale starts?




The sale starts tomorrow. My SA is in Scottsdale, AZ. So maybe you can try calling there?


----------



## pr1nc355

I went to Barneys after work today to find out what was on sale.  On the list was the Benett, a couple of colors of the Bobby, Burt in blue and chalk, and the Paw heel.  I saw the Dicker, but only in cognac leather.  For anyone hoping to score the Caleen on sale, I was given bad news.  All remaining pairs of Caleens were shipped to the online warehouse.  If that wasn't bad enough, it was also decided that they won't be going on sale.  Who knows how accurate this info is, but I got it from a Barneys shoe SA.  My only advice is to check barneys.com frequently to see if they pop up there.


----------



## arguspeace

Sale is up on Barneys and there are white Caleens available!


----------



## Princessmia

Barneys sale is amazing. There is a pair of faded black dickers left I am so tempted..

Has anyone got a pair of the IM etoile leather dickers (ie not suede) or any mod pics? They would be good for when I want to wear dickers but it's raining ..


----------



## idyllicwaters

I'm wavering between the cognac and natural Dicker myself. It would be my very first pair of IM boots if I get one. So hard to choose! Any advice ladies?


----------



## smiley13tree

idyllicwaters said:


> I'm wavering between the cognac and natural Dicker myself. It would be my very first pair of IM boots if I get one. So hard to choose! Any advice ladies?




I chose Cognac because it's easier to wear them in the winter as well as the summer. The Cognac color is beautiful!


----------



## idyllicwaters

smiley13tree said:


> I chose Cognac because it's easier to wear them in the winter as well as the summer. The Cognac color is beautiful!




You've convinced me! I'm so easily swayed hehe. Just placed my order for the cognac Dickers. My first IM shoes. So excited!


----------



## smiley13tree

idyllicwaters said:


> You've convinced me! I'm so easily swayed hehe. Just placed my order for the cognac Dickers. My first IM shoes. So excited!



You're gonna love them! They were my first pair of IM shoes too!


----------



## berries

idyllicwaters said:


> You've convinced me! I'm so easily swayed hehe. Just placed my order for the cognac Dickers. My first IM shoes. So excited!




I have the cognac and wear them to death. So just got the natural color way to back them up. It's hard to pick I agree


----------



## Princessmia

Ahhhhh decisions decisions. I've recently become obsessed with rag and bone boots as well and was saving for newburys in sable (on sale at shopbop ATM) similar colour to the natural dickers. I hate that darn google shopping which shows me every bootie on sale... :/


----------



## Loreen

I've got the bronze leather &  camel suede Dickers. Most favourite shoes ever!  So comfortable, and I've never had to break them in. Looks great as well of course. If they ever come out with a true grey (ones I've seen look a touch brown?), I'll be snapping them up no questions asked.


----------



## smiley13tree

Princessmia said:


> Ahhhhh decisions decisions. I've recently become obsessed with rag and bone boots as well and was saving for newburys in sable (on sale at shopbop ATM) similar colour to the natural dickers. I hate that darn google shopping which shows me every bootie on sale... :/




I had the same problem as you! I ended up choosing the Newburys (well I already had a pair of cognac Dickers). I was considering a second pair of Dickers in black but the black Newburys are just so sleek and polished vs Dickers are more casual.


----------



## idyllicwaters

My cognac Dickers arrived on Saturday. I didn't really get the opportunity to take a look until today and the color is LOVELY! Thank you for the color advice. 

I'm so excited to wear it for the first time. I'm mostly a TTS 6.5/36.5 and got the 37. A bit loose but nothing socks won't take care of. 

I did want to ask one more question: Did anyone try and waterproof it or is it not necessary?


----------



## labellavita27

idyllicwaters said:


> My cognac Dickers arrived on Saturday. I didn't really get the opportunity to take a look until today and the color is LOVELY! Thank you for the color advice.
> 
> I'm so excited to wear it for the first time. I'm mostly a TTS 6.5/36.5 and got the 37. A bit loose but nothing socks won't take care of.
> 
> I did want to ask one more question: Did anyone try and waterproof it or is it not necessary?




Did you order yours in store? I am still waiting for my dickers. Did you get a tracking number? 

Congrats on your dickers!


----------



## labellavita27

Loreen said:


> I've got the bronze leather &  camel suede Dickers. Most favourite shoes ever!  So comfortable, and I've never had to break them in. Looks great as well of course. If they ever come out with a true grey (ones I've seen look a touch brown?), I'll be snapping them up no questions asked.




Are your camel dickers the distressed suede? I think I want either taupe or Camel for my next one.


----------



## idyllicwaters

labellavita27 said:


> Did you order yours in store? I am still waiting for my dickers. Did you get a tracking number?
> 
> Congrats on your dickers!



I actually had to call Barney's customer service to place my order since I wanted to open up a Barney's card the same day. When I got the approval email I gave them a call. They did send me a tracking number when they sent it out. Imagine my surprise when I saw they shipped from my same state so they arrived in a day.

Thank you! I'm already in love with them~


----------



## Loreen

labellavita27 said:


> Are your camel dickers the distressed suede? I think I want either taupe or Camel for my next one.



I'm not sure if they are distressed??  Hmm... I wouldn't mind a taupe pair too!


----------



## mrswinky

Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread now for a few months :shame: I finally took the plunge and purchased my first pair of IM's last week, the Bobby's in Anthracite from Forward and then I found a Matches code moments ago for 30% off and got the Dickers, also in Anthracite.

Can't wait for them to arrive! I've had these on my wish list for years. For reference I got the 37EU/38FR Dickers and 37EU/38FR Bobbys after reading extensive reviews and I'm normally a 7AU/US. I hope the sizing is OK.


----------



## labellavita27

Does Barneys Charge for shipping when ordering from store?


----------



## Princessmia

mrswinky said:


> Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread now for a few months :shame: I finally took the plunge and purchased my first pair of IM's last week, the Bobby's in Anthracite from Forward and then I found a Matches code moments ago for 30% off and got the Dickers, also in Anthracite.
> 
> Can't wait for them to arrive! I've had these on my wish list for years. For reference I got the 37EU/38FR Dickers and 37EU/38FR Bobbys after reading extensive reviews and I'm normally a 7AU/US. I hope the sizing is OK.




Yay you will be so happy with them. Where did you hear about the matches code.. I bought a pair of dvf heels on there the other day full price ahhh  

I am still tossing up bobbys as I only have IM dickers. Will be interested to hear your verdict when they arrive


----------



## mrswinky

Princessmia said:


> Yay you will be so happy with them. Where did you hear about the matches code.. I bought a pair of dvf heels on there the other day full price ahhh
> 
> I am still tossing up bobbys as I only have IM dickers. Will be interested to hear your verdict when they arrive



Thanks! I shall report back once they arrive. One of the lovely girls shared her code on the Matches thread under 'Deals and Steals'.


----------



## PMGarza

mrswinky said:


> Thanks! I shall report back once they arrive. One of the lovely girls shared her code on the Matches thread under 'Deals and Steals'.




 mrswinky Can you please share the link to the post of the thread? Can't find it 

TIA!


----------



## mrswinky

Sure PMGarza, it's here.

Princessmia, my Bobby's arrived and I love them. They are surprisingly comfortable and the suede is just gorgeous. 

Unfortunately my Dickers arrived from Matches and they're the wrong size. I ordered 37EU, thinking they would send me the 38FR which wasn't the case. The different sizing on different websites is very confusing. I've returned them and need to order a size up


----------



## idyllicwaters

Question for you ladies who own the Dickers in cognac. I've been wearing my new Dickers a little sparingly but I've noticed they get marked up so easily! The leather seems so sensitive. 

Got a little water on them and it seems like it may have left some marks on the leather. Is it the same  for your Dickers? How does the patina look on yours now? 

My heart feels like it's in my throat. I'm a little sad there are water stains already. Might try to rub a little leather gel on it later and see if it lifts.


----------



## luckybunny

idyllicwaters said:


> Question for you ladies who own the Dickers in cognac. I've been wearing my new Dickers a little sparingly but I've noticed they get marked up so easily! The leather seems so sensitive.
> 
> Got a little water on them and it seems like it may have left some marks on the leather. Is it the same  for your Dickers? How does the patina look on yours now?
> 
> My heart feels like it's in my throat. I'm a little sad there are water stains already. Might try to rub a little leather gel on it later and see if it lifts.




i have them in cognac too and at first i noticed lots of little nicks or spots, but after having them for a year, the patina has smoothed out and they look really nice.  don't worry about it, dickers look good new or beat!


----------



## smiley13tree

idyllicwaters said:


> Question for you ladies who own the Dickers in cognac. I've been wearing my new Dickers a little sparingly but I've noticed they get marked up so easily! The leather seems so sensitive.
> 
> Got a little water on them and it seems like it may have left some marks on the leather. Is it the same  for your Dickers? How does the patina look on yours now?
> 
> My heart feels like it's in my throat. I'm a little sad there are water stains already. Might try to rub a little leather gel on it later and see if it lifts.




I applied some Cadillac lotion I think it helped because I've spilled everything from water to alcohol on it and they always end up fine!


----------



## idyllicwaters

luckybunny said:


> i have them in cognac too and at first i noticed lots of little nicks or spots, but after having them for a year, the patina has smoothed out and they look really nice.  don't worry about it, dickers look good new or beat!




I'm relieved to hear that the patina smoothed out the leather. I work in a lab so looking at the spot on mine I'm thinking it must be some sort of spot of the dye we use to stain slides. I knew I shouldn't wear them to work but I want to use them! Feels wasteful not to and now this. Oof! Just my luck really. Hopefully in a year the patina all over will make it less noticeable. Makes me feel better hearing that they look great even when all beat hehe.




smiley13tree said:


> I applied some Cadillac lotion I think it helped because I've spilled everything from water to alcohol on it and they always end up fine!




Oh! I had some Collonil leather gel that I use on a lot of my smooth leather bags. It mostly sort of darkened the surrounding area of the stain. Maybe I'll try the Cadillac lotion. After googling it seems like I can get it at a Nordstrom near me. Hopefully this will help! Thank you so much for the suggestion.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hey all!  Aside from evilBay where can you get pre-owned Dicker boots?  Neither Yoogis nor Fashionphile carry IM shoes. Do you know who does?


----------



## Princessmia

You could try vestaire collective? I'm selling a pair of dickers on evil bay at the moment lol


----------



## PMGarza

Pazdzernika said:


> Hey all!  Aside from evilBay where can you get pre-owned Dicker boots?  Neither Yoogis nor Fashionphile carry IM shoes. Do you know who does?




Videdressing maybe... Poshmark . I know a friend that's selling her anthra 36 almost like new. PM if you want her details


----------



## PMGarza

Pazdzernika said:


> Hey all!  Aside from evilBay where can you get pre-owned Dicker boots?  Neither Yoogis nor Fashionphile carry IM shoes. Do you know who does?





PMGarza said:


> Videdressing maybe... Poshmark . I know a friend that's selling her anthra 36 almost like new. PM if you want her details



@Pazdzernika  Some tictail stores, but you have to have the name of the store to look for it ... Here's one that has a pair of dickers... From http://mija.creatorsofdesire.com the tictail store http://mija.tictail.com her instagram @creaturesof 

With tictail stores I suggest you to first ask for availability and pics of actual items to see conditions if the pics doesn't show them


----------



## Pazdzernika

Thanks ladies! Sorry, can't multi quote on iphone.  I would prefer to go with an actual consignment shop rather than personal seller (so my avoidance generally of eBay, posh mark).  Are any of those listed above reputable consigners? I know VC is.  Many thanks!!


----------



## Epona

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks ladies! Sorry, can't multi quote on iphone.  I would prefer to go with an actual consignment shop rather than personal seller (so my avoidance generally of eBay, posh mark).  Are any of those listed above reputable consigners? I know VC is.  Many thanks!!



If by VC you meant Vestiaire Collective I would recommend you to read this thread first:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/vestiaire-collective-experiences-771028.html


----------



## PMGarza

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks ladies! Sorry, can't multi quote on iphone.  I would prefer to go with an actual consignment shop rather than personal seller (so my avoidance generally of eBay, posh mark).  Are any of those listed above reputable consigners? I know VC is.  Many thanks!!




When it's about preowned items you just never now... It's not a matter of who's selling it or where, it's preowned and you can only expect used items... Good condition? Only for new items I could say so; reputable sellers and by sellers consignment stores, not a guarantee... Always, always look for actual pictures and read description, if you are worried then I suggest you saving your money for new ones


----------



## Pazdzernika

Yeesh, thanks for the link to the VC thread.  I actually was hoping to consign a pair of IM I had ... Oh how much simpler it would be if Yoogis would just take my shoes!

Eta: Not trying to buy or sell on TPF, mods!! Just making that clear!!


----------



## Princessmia

I think VC has the most  products but I have had issues with them in the past too.. Once they sent me the wrong size and another time a jacket that reeked so badly of cigarette smoke I had to hang it in my garage because it was stinking the house out (I am truly not exaggerating). I therefore find it haft to believe they are so stringently checked by experts IMO. 
Although sometimes I have found hard-to-find pieces on VC TOO


----------



## curry1977

Hi ladies, i need your help! i'm a real international 38 (IT) i bought Dickers and bobby in 39 and thet fit ok for me. Now i want to buy the chess (cleave in leather).
Does anyone knows how they fit?? (chess or cleaves)
Thanks


----------



## GLuxeLady

So I think I'm beginning to obsess over anthracite jenny boots...has anyone seen these in a 39 anywhere??


----------



## Julide

Does anyone have the cleave boot? I tried on a 40 last time and thought they were comfortable, though I usually take a 39 and was not able to try on a 39, do you find that the cleave runs small? TIA!


----------



## PMGarza

For anyone interested looking for Isabel Marant in brown size 41 there's a big steal at lindelepalais from $414 to $207 (I looked for a thread of deals and steals for Isabel Marant shoes but couldn't find it, if a moderator sees this post and it should be posted somewhere else, please be so kind to move it, TIA)

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/25582


----------



## COPENHAGEN

FYI: There's Bobby, Crisi and several other IM boots on sale on Selfridges.com. However they don't ship IM outside UK, so either you need to be located there or know someone with an address there. Got a pair of Crisis shipped to my friend and she'll send them to me, yay


----------



## IStuckACello

Hi everyone! I did a lengthy search and couldn't find the answer but could someone please tell me how the Sheila's run? For comparison I wear a 37.5 in rag and bone boots but generally a 37 in most shoes . Tia!


----------



## quackedup

Sheila runs TTS. i am an IT37 usually and wear FR38 in Sheila.


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks! How about the Prescott? Same? Take a 38 if I'm usually a 37/37.5 with wide feet?


----------



## quackedup

i dont own or have tried the Prescotts.
They are exactly the same as the Sheila's except for the fabric as far as i can see, so i assume the sizing would run the same.


----------



## l.ch.

Hello, ladies! I know that the comfort factor of the Dickers has been discussed in length, but I really, really need some help. I've been wanting them for a long time, but I couldn't afford them. So I bought a look a like from ash, about two years ago. They are comfortable, but not for really long. I have a new job now, which requires me to stand, walk and generally be on the go for most of the time there and be dressed fashionable at the same time. My ash booties hurt my feet really bad now. I think mostly because they only have a thin sole. Anyway, I thought now that I can afford them, I could buy the Dickers. But I don't want to spend all this money and have the same problem.... Of course, the only way to find about is to buy them and see if I am lucky.... 

Has anyone had experience with the look-a-likes and the originals? Thanks in advance for any input...


----------



## arguspeace

l.ch. said:


> Hello, ladies! I know that the comfort factor of the Dickers has been discussed in length, but I really, really need some help. I've been wanting them for a long time, but I couldn't afford them. So I bought a look a like from ash, about two years ago. They are comfortable, but not for really long. I have a new job now, which requires me to stand, walk and generally be on the go for most of the time there and be dressed fashionable at the same time. My ash booties hurt my feet really bad now. I think mostly because they only have a thin sole. Anyway, I thought now that I can afford them, I could buy the Dickers. But I don't want to spend all this money and have the same problem.... Of course, the only way to find about is to buy them and see if I am lucky....
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had experience with the look-a-likes and the originals? Thanks in advance for any input...




I have dickers and if I am standing all day my feet hurt too.  You can get a piece added to the sole of your ash boots by a cobbler and that may help.  Maybe you can try that before/instead of springing for a pair of dickers.  I'm not sure if any shoe would not hurt after being on your feet for extended periods of time!  As a side note dickers have been on sale at Barneys and LaGarconne during their spring/fall sales.  I have seen lower than retail at farfetch too.  Good luck and congrats on your new job! : )


----------



## arguspeace

quackedup said:


> i dont own or have tried the Prescotts.
> They are exactly the same as the Sheila's except for the fabric as far as i can see, so i assume the sizing would run the same.




I have the Prescotts and agree with quackedup


----------



## l.ch.

arguspeace said:


> I have dickers and if I am standing all day my feet hurt too.  You can get a piece added to the sole of your ash boots by a cobbler and that may help.  Maybe you can try that before/instead of springing for a pair of dickers.  I'm not sure if any shoe would not hurt after being on your feet for extended periods of time!  As a side note dickers have been on sale at Barneys and LaGarconne during their spring/fall sales.  I have seen lower than retail at farfetch too.  Good luck and congrats on your new job! : )



Oh, thank you so much arguspeace! It is a fashion-related job. 

I think you are right, I have to try something with my ash booties first.... And of course, no shoe is comfortable after a whole day.... I wish I were in the US, where they go on sale. There is nowhere near me, where I can try them on, so my only hope are mytheresa and net-a-porter, but they are never on sale on these sites.... Maybe I should try farfetch, but I am a little hesitant, since I have never bought from them before....


----------



## IStuckACello

^try sites that sell second hand? Like shop-hers? I'm not sure if they ship internationally though-I just ordered Prescotts (btw, thanks for sizing advice everyone) through them and with my first purchase discount came out to $339. Hopefully the seller still has them and ships but that's another story...
Most items on the site are well discounted and guaranteed authentic.


----------



## Picard

I got my second pair of IM booties in Net a Porter with 40% discount. Was an offer during 1 week.


----------



## l.ch.

IStuckACello said:


> ^try sites that sell second hand? Like shop-hers? I'm not sure if they ship internationally though-I just ordered Prescotts (btw, thanks for sizing advice everyone) through them and with my first purchase discount came out to $339. Hopefully the seller still has them and ships but that's another story...
> Most items on the site are well discounted and guaranteed authentic.


Thanks for your suggestion. Though, I am always hesitant about second hand shoes...


----------



## l.ch.

Picard said:


> I got my second pair of IM booties in Net a Porter with 40% discount. Was an offer during 1 week.


Do you find them comfortable? I was considering buying these too. Do you think you could wear them in the winter too? Is the sole similar to the one of the wedge sneakers?


----------



## Princessmia

l.ch. said:


> Oh, thank you so much arguspeace! It is a fashion-related job.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right, I have to try something with my ash booties first.... And of course, no shoe is comfortable after a whole day.... I wish I were in the US, where they go on sale. There is nowhere near me, where I can try them on, so my only hope are mytheresa and net-a-porter, but they are never on sale on these sites.... Maybe I should try farfetch, but I am a little hesitant, since I have never bought from them before....




I wear my dickers every day and also walk about 2km to get to work. I find them ultra comfy! I would also recommend putting an insole in them which will give more padding under your foot. I also put a grip sole on the sole which I think is necessary because they are too slippery otherwise and you will walk oddly to compensate IMO. I guess every foot is different but for me they are perfect and I struggle to find shoes that fit me because I have bunions :/


----------



## l.ch.

Princessmia said:


> I wear my dickers every day and also walk about 2km to get to work. I find them ultra comfy! I would also recommend putting an insole in them which will give more padding under your foot. I also put a grip sole on the sole which I think is necessary because they are too slippery otherwise and you will walk oddly to compensate IMO. I guess every foot is different but for me they are perfect and I struggle to find shoes that fit me because I have bunions :/


Thank you for your input, Princessmia! It's a good thing to know that someone with bunions finds them comfortable. I don't have bunions, but lately my left foot is having problems, that my doctor couldn't really explain. Aches, a feeling that it is getting wider, strange things.... I think I will give them a try....


----------



## labellavita27

So excited?! Just bought the Taupe Dickers?!


----------



## IStuckACello

Yay, enjoy! I'm so sad-my Prescott order got canceled on shop-hers. I'm dying for a black pair bah


----------



## imlvholic

Finally found the black Caleen boots in my size that I've been kicking myself for not getting before they sold out everywhere from past seasons. Though thankful for the half price savings  for being late.

How do you store your IM shoes? I got 4 sandals, 2 boots & 2 bobbies & all stored in their boxes in addition to my other shoes. My closet is small & I'm running out of space.


----------



## labellavita27

Any of you ladies have a good Nordstrom or BG shoe SA? I need some dickers.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Hi everyone!  Haven't been on here in a long time!

I was in Barney's and trying on both Dicker and Crisi boots, and I cannot figure out the sizing.  in US sizing in boots I am usually a 9, but the 39 in the Dickers felt really tight in the width.  The 40 fit in the width but felt a bit too long...Maybe I just don't have the right shaped feet for them, LOL...Has anyone else had this problem?  And did you go up or down in size?  

The Crisi 39 fit fine because they are wide, but I don't know if they stretch a lot...

Also, any thoughts on which of the two I should get, if I end up getting them?  I cannot decide.


----------



## GLuxeLady

FendiBagLady said:


> Hi everyone!  Haven't been on here in a long time!
> 
> I was in Barney's and trying on both Dicker and Crisi boots, and I cannot figure out the sizing.  in US sizing in boots I am usually a 9, but the 39 in the Dickers felt really tight in the width.  The 40 fit in the width but felt a bit too long...Maybe I just don't have the right shaped feet for them, LOL...Has anyone else had this problem?  And did you go up or down in size?
> 
> The Crisi 39 fit fine because they are wide, but I don't know if they stretch a lot...
> 
> Also, any thoughts on which of the two I should get, if I end up getting them?  I cannot decide.




Hi! I feel like Crisi's kind of run big, I have a 39 and wear an insole in them and they're still roomy. My leather dickers tend to feel tighter than my suede dickers, but they do stretch, both are 39's as well. You can take them to a trusted cobbler to have them stretch it out if you wish.


----------



## labellavita27

Hope you ladies can help me here. I have a question about this seasons taupe and last seasons taupe. Is there a difference? I just bought a pair from a boutique and the color said Gris but my friends says Taupe and she bought them from nordstrom. I am talking about the colors for the dickers.

Thoughts?


----------



## FendiBagLady

> Hi! I feel like Crisi's kind of run big, I have a 39 and wear an insole in them and they're still roomy. My leather dickers tend to feel tighter than my suede dickers, but they do stretch, both are 39's as well. You can take them to a trusted cobbler to have them stretch it out if you wish.



Thank you!  The dilemma was that the 38 felt tight in the front and width and harder to get on, but the 39 slipped a bit.  I ended up getting the 39 in gray, but WISH she had done half sizes!  

I have the same issue with the Dickers - maybe because I have wide feet.

Considering the cost of the Crisi, I don't want to get the wrong size, wear them and be stuck with them...I find Rag & Bone much easier, the 9 fits perfectly.  Same with Loeffler Randall...And I know I am always a 39.5 in Manolos.  IM's sizing kind of confounds me!

Anyone have the same problem with the sizing?


----------



## labellavita27

IStuckACello said:


> Yay, enjoy! I'm so sad-my Prescott order got canceled on shop-hers. I'm dying for a black pair bah



oh boo! Are you anywhere in the US? I may know of a boutique that may have them.


----------



## IStuckACello

labellavita27 said:


> oh boo! Are you anywhere in the US? I may know of a boutique that may have them.




Yup! in sf area-just do not want to spend toooo much. Mind sharing? Thank you


----------



## FendiBagLady

Anyone know if this season's leather Dickers run smaller than the suede?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I'm getting addicted  I have a pair of taupe Bobbys and a pair of anthracite Crisis and now I really feel like a need a pair of black Nowles for the upcoming winter season! Does anyone have these and what are your thoughts? Are they worth the price? Comfy?


----------



## IStuckACello

Guys-I saw a pair of black leather dickers size 38 (id say true to size or half size small-I'm a 7/7.5 in most designer and these were a little big) for I think $228? They were scruffed on the bottom , one boot had the inside slipping off with box, may have been a store return. Also two sneakers I think one was a 38 in green the other maybe 39. Also with boxes. Jeremy's in San Francisco. They do ship- 415-609-1896 is their "text to order" number the SA said. May want to ask for lots of pics and condition, their store often has some banged up stuff.


----------



## GLuxeLady

FendiBagLady said:


> Thank you!  The dilemma was that the 38 felt tight in the front and width and harder to get on, but the 39 slipped a bit.  I ended up getting the 39 in gray, but WISH she had done half sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same issue with the Dickers - maybe because I have wide feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the cost of the Crisi, I don't want to get the wrong size, wear them and be stuck with them...I find Rag & Bone much easier, the 9 fits perfectly.  Same with Loeffler Randall...And I know I am always a 39.5 in Manolos.  IM's sizing kind of confounds me!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have the same problem with the sizing?




Yeah the sizing doesn't make sense sometimes! I feel like I could've gotten a 38 in the Crisi but I had to get a 40 in the becketts. 

Ridiculous!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hey ladies! I spotted these at Nordstrom Rack Honolulu Last night in case anyone was looking for them 
Size 40


----------



## hedgwin99

yakusoku.af said:


> Hey ladies! I spotted these at Nordstrom Rack Honolulu Last night in case anyone was looking for them
> Size 40
> View attachment 2688618
> 
> View attachment 2688619




I just type in the code in the Nordstorm app for search and send it says no longer available


----------



## yakusoku.af

hedgwin99 said:


> I just type in the code in the Nordstorm app for search and send it says no longer available




The Nordstrom Rack app only searches stores near you. I wish it would search every store.  Because I'm in Hawaii with only 1 rack store the search function only searches my store.  I would call the Honolulu NR if you want to order it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ruby & Tallulah in the UK have one pair of Taupe Dickers on sale, size 39 -
http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk/isabel-marant-etoile/isabel-marant-dicker-boot-taupe.html

They ship everywhere and are very nice to deal with


----------



## IStuckACello

Eek! I was able to get the ivory Prescotts for $143 after tax at Barneys warehouse sale. Just got shipping confirmation! There might be a size 10 left.


----------



## labellavita27

IStuckACello said:


> Eek! I was able to get the ivory Prescotts for $143 after tax at Barneys warehouse sale. Just got shipping confirmation! There might be a size 10 left.



Really? Online?


----------



## IStuckACello

Yes! Id like to dye them black, but so far cobblers I spoke to seem apprehensive as it's supposed to be difficult to dye suede.


----------



## Picard

l.ch. said:


> Do you find them comfortable? I was considering buying these too. Do you think you could wear them in the winter too? Is the sole similar to the one of the wedge sneakers?




Yes. They are very comfortable.
More than my other sneakers (I have The Bobby ones too). Are more light (weight). The sole is the same.
And yes, perfect for winter. I will not use them in summer.


----------



## l.ch.

Picard said:


> Yes. They are very comfortable.
> More than my other sneakers (I have The Bobby ones too). Are more light (weight). The sole is the same.
> And yes, perfect for winter. I will not use them in summer.



Thank you!


----------



## everydaywei

Hi I'm new to the forum! I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out my size for the Isabel Marant Bekett sneakers? I wear a 37 in the Acne Pistol boots, a 38 in the Acne Star boots, a 37 in the Beau Coops Beau 5 boots and a 37 in the A.P.C Carmaguaise boots. I'm a US size 7. I've been eyeing up the IM Beketts on matchesfashion.com. According to the site it's EU sizing, but there have been so many conflicting opinions on the sizing of the Beketts, I'm not sure whether to get a 37 or a 38 :S Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ennna

everydaywei said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum! I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out my size for the Isabel Marant Bekett sneakers? I wear a 37 in the Acne Pistol boots, a 38 in the Acne Star boots, a 37 in the Beau Coops Beau 5 boots and a 37 in the A.P.C Carmaguaise boots. I'm a US size 7. I've been eyeing up the IM Beketts on matchesfashion.com. According to the site it's EU sizing, but there have been so many conflicting opinions on the sizing of the Beketts, I'm not sure whether to get a 37 or a 38 :S Any help is appreciated, thanks!



You should probably take the 38. I'm usually a 37.5; 37 in Acne Pistols just like you. All my IM sneakers are 38, because the 37 was too short. Your toes will probably hit the front in 37. There's a separate topic for the sneakers on this board, just read that for more sizing info (although I think everyone agrees to size up when in between sizes). All websites advertise the EU size, but that's not the converted French to EU size, just the size on the bottom of the shoe so you'll have to order the EU 38 to get the French 38 (although that's not what the sizing chart says).


----------



## everydaywei

Thank you!


----------



## Picard

COPENHAGEN said:


> I'm getting addicted  I have a pair of taupe Bobbys and a pair of anthracite Crisis and now I really feel like a need a pair of black Nowles for the upcoming winter season! Does anyone have these and what are your thoughts? Are they worth the price? Comfy?



I am totally in love with the Nowles.. and thinking in buy them. BUT, I know a girl that owns a pair and she only use them in winter and in very cold weather (they are really hot for the wool that is inside). She said are very comfortable to walk on the mountains on weekends etc. (she's very practical in shoes and I have trust on her opinion)
I loooove the camel color. Totally obsessed.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Picard said:


> I am totally in love with the Nowles.. and thinking in buy them. BUT, I know a girl that owns a pair and she only use them in winter and in very cold weather (they are really hot for the wool that is inside). She said are very comfortable to walk on the mountains on weekends etc. (she's very practical in shoes and I have trust on her opinion)
> I loooove the camel color. Totally obsessed.


That sounds promising! We have freezing winters with a lot of snow, so I imagine them to be perfect


----------



## FendiBagLady

So I got the black leather Dickers from Barney's in 39, because I thought that was a size 9.  However, I've just read that in IM the 40 is actually a size 9...So confused.  Anyone know? The salespeople at Barney's seemed to think the 39 was a 9.

Also considering exchanging them for the AW Koris, which I love too...Anyone have both and can compare?


----------



## IStuckACello

I think french sizing is one number higher. Though I just got my Prescotts in a 38 and probably would do better with a 37 like I am in other Designer shoes....


----------



## FendiBagLady

> IStuckACello	 I think french sizing is one number higher. Though I just got my Prescotts in a 38 and probably would do better with a 37 like I am in other Designer shoes....



Ah, okay...I got confused because the salespeople at Barney's said the 39 was a US 9.  So I guess the black leather 39s I bought are actually a US 8?

Even the Barney's website lists 39 as a 9, if that's wrong for IM they need to fix that...


----------



## IStuckACello

It seems a bit confusing-I had the same question for Yoox who does 37=7 for US as well...so far with the whole two pairs of IM boots I've tried, I think I'm better suited for 37 and not the 38. Some people seem to go up.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Yes, I am now utterly confused.  I buy Jimmy Choo and Manolos and Louboutins in 39.5, and I have Chanel ballet flats in 39.5  The flats have always been a little snug, now I am wondering if it is because the flats are French sizing and Saks told me 39.5 was basically a 9/9.5 American sizing. I have the R&B Newburys in 9 and they fit perfectly.

Anyway, I have the Crisi in 39, which I THOUGHT was a 9.  They seem to fit pretty well, but then again people on here have said they run large.  Not sure what to do about the Dickers, as wearing them around the apartment isn't the same as wearing them all day on the concrete!


----------



## saira1214

I would love to hear more reviews on the Nowles boots. I want them, but they are VERY expensive. Want to make sure they are worth the money for the winter, i.e. warm, good grip, comfortable, etc.


----------



## boxermomof2

FendiBagLady said:


> So I got the black leather Dickers from Barney's in 39, because I thought that was a size 9.  However, I've just read that in IM the 40 is actually a size 9...So confused.  Anyone know? The salespeople at Barney's seemed to think the 39 was a 9.
> 
> Also considering exchanging them for the AW Koris, which I love too...Anyone have both and can compare?



I'm  US size 7 and I wear a 37 IM dicker boot, which is technically size 6. They feel snug right out of the box, but stretch after one wear. I like to wear mine without sock. 
I had to size up in one style of IM boots, scarlet, but all my IM shoes are 37.


----------



## Kazzi

quackedup said:


> i dont own or have tried the Prescotts.
> They are exactly the same as the Sheila's except for the fabric as far as i can see, so i assume the sizing would run the same.



I'm IT36 will I be a 37 in Prescotts?? I have Dickers, Lazio and Basleys in 36 but had to buy this years Besleys in a 37! Would appreciate any advice...thank you!


----------



## IStuckACello

Kazzi said:


> I'm IT36 will I be a 37 in Prescotts?? I have Dickers, Lazio and Basleys in 36 but had to buy this years Besleys in a 37! Would appreciate any advice...thank you!




I tried the leather dickers in a 38 (I think they're this season?) and also own the Prescotts in 38. I would say I would have done better with a 37 Bc there is some slipping (I'm usually always a 37, it's width that makes me go up in sizing).


----------



## Kazzi

IStuckACello said:


> I tried the leather dickers in a 38 (I think they're this season?) and also own the Prescotts in 38. I would say I would have done better with a 37 Bc there is some slipping (I'm usually always a 37, it's width that makes me go up in sizing).



Thank you!


----------



## GLuxeLady

I'm officially depressed  went into an IM pop up shop in soho NYC & was told Jenny's are being phased out. So I've been on a manic hunt for them (anthracite in a 39) for weeks, someone listed a size 39 brand new on eBay and the VERY day before I planned on purchasing them, somebody scooped them up...I wanna die lol

If anyone has seen or heard of anthracite Jenny's in a 39 being available,please please let me know!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

being phased out, how sad...


----------



## GLuxeLady

rdgldy said:


> being phased out, how sad...




It seems the Crisi boots are somewhat of a replacement, but I own a pair of taupe ones and I honestly wanted a flat boot instead of something with a wedge again.


This is what I get for stalling to buy them in the first place


----------



## IStuckACello

GLuxeLady said:


> I'm officially depressed  went into an IM pop up shop in soho NYC & was told Jenny's are being phased out. So I've been on a manic hunt for them (anthracite in a 39) for weeks, someone listed a size 39 brand new on eBay and the VERY day before I planned on purchasing them, somebody scooped them up...I wanna die lol
> 
> If anyone has seen or heard of anthracite Jenny's in a 39 being available,please please let me know!!!!




Man, that always hurts. Do you know if they're true to size? They seem to have a good resell value on eBay. I've been searching sites like shop-hers and tradesy everyday for boots too, try that.


----------



## GLuxeLady

IStuckACello said:


> Man, that always hurts. Do you know if they're true to size? They seem to have a good resell value on eBay. I've been searching sites like shop-hers and tradesy everyday for boots too, try that.




That's the thing, I'm sure about almost alllll the other boots, but these I've heard run true but then I've heard that they pinch too. I'm definitely a 39. So I was banking on 39 being my size in these.

I've been stalking tradesy, theRealReal, shop-hers, Vestiaire, no luck


----------



## IStuckACello

I have the isabel marant itch now, so I'm with you on checking all those sites! Snob swap is another one.


----------



## FendiBagLady

> I tried the leather dickers in a 38 (I think they're this season?) and also own the Prescotts in 38. I would say I would have done better with a 37 Bc there is some slipping (I'm usually always a 37, it's width that makes me go up in sizing).



I have the same issue - while my feet are technically an 8.5 length-wise, I buy a US 9 more often than not.  In Jimmy Choos and Manolos, a 39.5 because of the width issue.

I'm continuing to find the Dickers sizing really difficult, maybe my feet are just the wrong shape?  I got the leather 39, decided it was too tight and also that I wanted the suede.  I ended up getting the black suede in 40 because the 39 felt a little snug.  However, if the 40 stretches a half size it'll end up being too big.  Can anyone tell me how much the suede stretches with wear?  It sounds silly but I just can't decide what to do.


----------



## GLuxeLady

IStuckACello said:


> I have the isabel marant itch now, so I'm with you on checking all those sites! Snob swap is another one.




Ooh yeah!! Gotta check that site out!! Thanks!!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

FendiBagLady said:


> So I got the black leather Dickers from Barney's in 39, because I thought that was a size 9.  However, I've just read that in IM the 40 is actually a size 9...So confused.  Anyone know? The salespeople at Barney's seemed to think the 39 was a 9.
> 
> Also considering exchanging them for the AW Koris, which I love too...Anyone have both and can compare?



I had the Dickers and ultimately didn't wear them because I just didn't like how they looked around the ankle area for me.  I have the Koris, love the oxford style and the cut out in the back.. it's a very cool shoe.


----------



## FendiBagLady

cinnabun4chu said:


> I had the Dickers and ultimately didn't wear them because I just didn't like how they looked around the ankle area for me.  I have the Koris, love the oxford style and the cut out in the back.. it's a very cool shoe.



The Koris are great, it's just that I realized that my feet are so big for my height that they make them look like duck feet!  Also, did you get your regular size in the Koris or go up a size?  39 or 39.5 in the Koris when you're 5'4 isn't necessarily a good look for me haha...

I have been wanting the Dickers for over a year now, the black suede ones I got are gorgeous but I am not sure if they actually work for me, either.  What I need is a half size and of course they don't make it one.  But thus far I haven't been able to bring myself to return them.  Why can't they fit like the Newburys I have, which are so comfortable and perfect.

(And now I found a pair of Balenciagas that I am in love with, but the price tag is of course out of my budget at the moment, plus they are not as practical...).


----------



## Harper Quinn

Finally bought a pair of navy suede Dickers, after all these years of finding them. Hope they are still considered in style. 
I wear between size 38-39 and I bought mine in 38 as 39 was too big.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Does anybody know how the over the knee Dazzle boots run in size? Found a pair at 70% off in 38, but I am usually a 37-37,5 in European sizes and 7-7,5 in US sizing. And if anyone have tried then on, do they slip on the heel or are they well fitted?


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> I would love to hear more reviews on the Nowles boots. I want them, but they are VERY expensive. Want to make sure they are worth the money for the winter, i.e. warm, good grip, comfortable, etc.



Me again.  Does anyone have these boots? I'd love to hear more about them. Also, are there two different versions? It looks like there is a version that is shearling lined and one that is faux lined. Not sure if that is true, or if Farfetch is making things up. Obviously the shearling lined version is a little bit more expensive. Bueller?


----------



## GLuxeLady

GLuxeLady said:


> Ooh yeah!! Gotta check that site out!! Thanks!!




Update: the same seller that had sold the anthracite Jenny's posted brand new noir Jenny's in my size!! So of course, I scooped them up!!! So excited!!!!!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

Yay I saw a pair of the black Jennys used in your size, but thought you wanted the anthracite. Glad you got a pair you're happy about!


----------



## GLuxeLady

IStuckACello said:


> Yay I saw a pair of the black Jennys used in your size, but thought you wanted the anthracite. Glad you got a pair you're happy about!




Noir is almost anthracite but darker, I love them either way!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Does anyone have the Andrew boots? I just ordered them from NAP and they should be here on Thursday. I hope they fit!!!


----------



## saira1214

KristyDarling said:


> Does anyone have the Andrew boots? I just ordered them from NAP and they should be here on Thursday. I hope they fit!!!




These are soooo cute! I want them in bronze.


----------



## KristyDarling

saira1214 said:


> These are soooo cute! I want them in bronze.



I was totally tempted by the bronze, but since my wardrobe is dominated by blacks, grays, and navy, I decided black was more practical!   I love that these have the same shape as her boots from previous seasons, but without the fringe and tassel-y doodads.  Though I do have a similar IM boot from 4 years ago (forget the style name) with cute fringe down the sides&#8230;.this time I wanted something simpler and plainer! These are so chic!


----------



## saira1214

KristyDarling said:


> I was totally tempted by the bronze, but since my wardrobe is dominated by blacks, grays, and navy, I decided black was more practical!   I love that these have the same shape as her boots from previous seasons, but without the fringe and tassel-y doodads.  Though I do have a similar IM boot from 4 years ago (forget the style name) with cute fringe down the sides.this time I wanted something simpler and plainer! These are so chic!




You make a good point. The black are definitely more chic. I just wish they were so pricey.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

KristyDarling said:


> Does anyone have the Andrew boots? I just ordered them from NAP and they should be here on Thursday. I hope they fit!!!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/457711/457711_fr_xl.jpg



cute boots let me know how it fit. im looking for a pair of booties to match my boy bag too.


----------



## KristyDarling

saira1214 said:


> You make a good point. The black are definitely more chic. I just wish they were so pricey.



I'm with you, girl! But I'm trying to focus less on the dollar price and more on the cost per wear!  They're simple and somewhat classic and go with everything!  



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> cute boots let me know how it fit. im looking for a pair of booties to match my boy bag too.



Will do! The Andrews would look amazing with a boy bag!


----------



## lobaana

Just orderes these, and I'm so excided!! It's funny that Mytheresa says they are small to size and NAP says they are large to size. Who knows.. )




Also, I noticed that MyTheresa had the same model with slightly different colour of the heel. Do you this they are the same, or which one do you prefer?


----------



## Kazzi

I would say the difference in the heels is down to the photograph. Regarding size, I spoke to a stylist at Matches who said all IM shoes are either true to size or running slightly larger this season, I was asking about the Aubrey boot which she said was coming up slightly large.


----------



## KristyDarling

I received my Andrew boots and although they're lovely, they just don't have that "oomph" that I was hoping they'd have. I'll be sending them back. But for those looking for a simple, slouchy-cool look that is minimalist and effortless, it may be a good choice.

As for fit, I'd say they are TTS. I feel they are generally consistent with other IM boots from seasons past in terms of width and length&#8230;.maybe a tad bit narrower than past seasons (not good for wider-footed gals like me). Some vendor websites describe the Andrew is being large-to-size, but I didn't see it that way.


----------



## saira1214

KristyDarling said:


> I received my Andrew boots and although they're lovely, they just don't have that "oomph" that I was hoping they'd have. I'll be sending them back. But for those looking for a simple, slouchy-cool look that is minimalist and effortless, it may be a good choice.
> 
> As for fit, I'd say they are TTS. I feel they are generally consistent with other IM boots from seasons past in terms of width and length&#8230;.maybe a tad bit narrower than past seasons (not good for wider-footed gals like me). Some vendor websites describe the Andrew is being large-to-size, but I didn't see it that way.



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear this.  What makes them look so chic in photos? I also have a slightly wider foot, so these are probably a no-go for me too.


----------



## KristyDarling

saira1214 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry to hear this.  What makes them look so chic in photos? I also have a slightly wider foot, so these are probably a no-go for me too.



Hi Saira! They do look chic in the photos, and I'd say the photos are an accurate representation of what they look like IRL. But you never really know if you'll *love* them until you try them on, KWIM? And at this price point, it's gotta be crazy outta control LOOOOVE!!!   As for the width, there's a little folded part in the suede right at the widest part of the foot, which means that part probably won't stretch much. So I'd say the Andrew is better suited for people with narrow to average width feet.


----------



## Kazzi

KristyDarling said:


> I received my Andrew boots and although they're lovely, they just don't have that "oomph" that I was hoping they'd have. I'll be sending them back. But for those looking for a simple, slouchy-cool look that is minimalist and effortless, it may be a good choice.
> 
> As for fit, I'd say they are TTS. I feel they are generally consistent with other IM boots from seasons past in terms of width and length.maybe a tad bit narrower than past seasons (not good for wider-footed gals like me). Some vendor websites describe the Andrew is being large-to-size, but I didn't see it that way.



My Aubreys arrived and I'm also returning as I wasn't taken with them. Think they are true to size and not on the large side, as the stylist at Matches suggested they would be. I've seen the Andrews and fully agree with you, a lovely boot but lacking something!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Kazzi said:


> My Aubreys arrived and I'm also returning as I wasn't taken with them. Think they are true to size and not on the large side, as the stylist at Matches suggested they would be. I've seen the Andrews and fully agree with you, a lovely boot but lacking something!!



Sorry to hear it wasn't love. The Aubreys are so rock-and-roll yet feminine, but it's a big look. Good call to send back if it doesn't feel right!


----------



## Kazzi

KristyDarling said:


> Sorry to hear it wasn't love. The Aubreys are so rock-and-roll yet feminine, but it's a big look. Good call to send back if it doesn't feel right!



Big look with a big price!! I loved them when I saw them on NAP and Matches but was disappointed with them IRL! To me the heel didn't seem right for the boot.


----------



## everydaywei

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows what the difference is between the "Black" and "Anthracite" IM Dickers aside from the bottom layer of the heel? Matchesfashion currently have them both on there:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant


----------



## Julide

everydaywei said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone knows what the difference is between the "Black" and "Anthracite" IM Dickers aside from the bottom layer of the heel? Matchesfashion currently have them both on there:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant



Anthracite is a dark charcoal grey but not jet black. Black is black. I prefer the anthracite, I like that it goes with a black outfit but its not black, if that makes sense to you. I hope you can see them in person side by side, I think it is easier to make a decision that way.


----------



## everydaywei

Julide said:


> Anthracite is a dark charcoal grey but not jet black. Black is black. I prefer the anthracite, I like that it goes with a black outfit but its not black, if that makes sense to you. I hope you can see them in person side by side, I think it is easier to make a decision that way.



Thanks so much for explaining!


----------



## shpahlc

I'm thinking about buying the Cleave for my F/W boot this season.  I am curious - does anyone own them, and have any thoughts they can share (worth it/not worth it)?


----------



## ennna

shpahlc said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Cleave for my F/W boot this season.  I am curious - does anyone own them, and have any thoughts they can share (worth it/not worth it)?



I bought the bronze last year, they're very nice so IMO worth the price. I do however wear ankle boots more often, so I might have gotten more use out of the Crisi boots (but I wanted high boots instead of another pair of ankle boots). They feel more sturdy than the Dickers, which is important for all the rain and cobblestone streets here. Sizing is pretty big, but I haven't sized down because the angle of the heel felt better in my normal size. The heel is not high, they're easy to walk in. They're nice winter boots!


----------



## shpahlc

ennna said:


> I bought the bronze last year, they're very nice so IMO worth the price. I do however wear ankle boots more often, so I might have gotten more use out of the Crisi boots (but I wanted high boots instead of another pair of ankle boots). They feel more sturdy than the Dickers, which is important for all the rain and cobblestone streets here. Sizing is pretty big, but I haven't sized down because the angle of the heel felt better in my normal size. The heel is not high, they're easy to walk in. They're nice winter boots!




Thanks for the note! I have a pair of Beketts and have been eyeing Crisis but I honestly am not an ankles boot girl which is why I may just end up buying the Cleaves. If you have pics it would be great to see them on!


----------



## ennna

shpahlc said:


> Thanks for the note! I have a pair of Beketts and have been eyeing Crisis but I honestly am not an ankles boot girl which is why I may just end up buying the Cleaves. If you have pics it would be great to see them on!



I don't have pictures, they're even stored in my attic right now 

Found this picture online, this is how they fit for me too (I do wear them with dresses and skirts, not with pants)
http://dianiboutique.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/ism.cleaveboot-625x793.jpg


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Is the dicker boots worth the  price??would it still be in trend ?
Thinking about order the light brown


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lobaana said:


> Just orderes these, and I'm so excided!! It's funny that Mytheresa says they are small to size and NAP says they are large to size. Who knows.. )
> 
> View attachment 2709640
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that MyTheresa had the same model with slightly different colour of the heel. Do you this they are the same, or which one do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 2709641



Hi..
I was wondering have you received your shoes yet?
I was wondering how do they fit in size?
Do you have a modeling pic


----------



## GLuxeLady

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Is the dicker boots worth the  price??would it still be in trend ?
> 
> Thinking about order the light brown




I love my Dicker boots so much I ended up getting a suede and leather pair. I think these type of boots will always be in style as they're simple and understated. They go with pretty much everything! They're worth it in my book.


----------



## Zoe C

GLuxeLady said:


> I love my Dicker boots so much I ended up getting a suede and leather pair. I think these type of boots will always be in style as they're simple and understated. They go with pretty much everything! They're worth it in my book.




Totally agree! I LOVE mine!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

GLuxeLady said:


> I love my Dicker boots so much I ended up getting a suede and leather pair. I think these type of boots will always be in style as they're simple and understated. They go with pretty much everything! They're worth it in my book.





Zoe C said:


> Totally agree! I LOVE mine!!



does it run true to size?


----------



## Zoe C

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does it run true to size?




For me, yes, but I use IM sneakers in one size smaller than my usual shoes (I find them too wide and one size less suits me perfect), but the dickers are perfect in my usual size.

Be careful because I've seen girls with dickers that seems to have or just-about-to have a hole in the big toe... I don't know if they bought them too small or what.  For me these boots run a little bit smaller (wide and large) than other IM's.

Hope this helps.


----------



## boxermomof2

KristyDarling said:


> I received my Andrew boots and although they're lovely, they just don't have that "oomph" that I was hoping they'd have. I'll be sending them back. But for those looking for a simple, slouchy-cool look that is minimalist and effortless, it may be a good choice.
> 
> As for fit, I'd say they are TTS. I feel they are generally consistent with other IM boots from seasons past in terms of width and length.maybe a tad bit narrower than past seasons (not good for wider-footed gals like me). Some vendor websites describe the Andrew is being large-to-size, but I didn't see it that way.



What annoys me about the andrew boots is that they are a plain version of the fringed H&M version for 5 times the price!


----------



## KristyDarling

boxermomof2 said:


> What annoys me about the andrew boots is that they are a plain version of the fringed H&M version for 5 times the price!



Sigh. Yes, there's that too!


----------



## GLuxeLady

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does it run true to size?




For me, yes they do, but I found leather dickers to fit a little more snug than suede ones.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

just got my light brown dicker to go with my light brown boy. but the color of the dicker seems to be so off than the picture. the suede almost looked olive in a way.
what do you ladies think?


----------



## Zoe C

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got my light brown dicker to go with my light brown boy. but the color of the dicker seems to be so off than the picture. the suede almost looked olive in a way.
> what do you ladies think?




LOOOVE the pack! Congrats


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Zoe C said:


> LOOOVE the pack! Congrats



i end up returning the boot. dont really like how the front of the boots was structured.


----------



## Zoe C

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i end up returning the boot. dont really like how the front of the boots was structured.




Well, it's all about loving them or not, and feeling comfortable in them too!

Let us know what you find instead.


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I want to buy the andrew boots but which colour? Black, anthracite or olive green? Black is my failsafe which I know I will never tire off but I have other black boots so my other half thinks I should go for the green. I wear a lot of black, grey, burgundy in the winter so not sure if the green would go although they would look great with indigo jeans or faded black/dark grey skinnies. Please help me to decide! TIA


----------



## tae

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I want to buy the andrew boots but which colour? Black, anthracite or olive green? Black is my failsafe which I know I will never tire off but I have other black boots so my other half thinks I should go for the green. I wear a lot of black, grey, burgundy in the winter so not sure if the green would go although they would look great with indigo jeans or faded black/dark grey skinnies. Please help me to decide! TIA


I would take the green Andrew boots! In fact I just got them and they are a truly spectacular shade; box says 'Dark Green' but very grey imo, with a very subtle and tiny hint of soft green (but in some light will look just grey). I had already bought the Andrew boots in 'Bronze' (brown), but loved the green much more (now I'll just have to keep both colors, lol) 
Although I'm a black fan as well and usually wear black and grey , the black didn't give me the  wow that the green ones gave me. I also like when I'm wearing a black top, the bottom is different; the boots will stand out more. (Btw. colors are confusing as on Mytheresa I see an 'Anthracite' version, but am wondering if it's actually the green one? They look quite similar)
first picture; 'Dark Green' Andrews, second: 'Bronze' Andrews


----------



## luvmy3girls

Can someone tell me real quick... For the dicker boots, is taupe and Gris the same color or are they different? Thanks


----------



## Kazzi

luvmy3girls said:


> Can someone tell me real quick... For the dicker boots, is taupe and Gris the same color or are they different? Thanks



Think there is a slight difference. IM generally brings out a taupe shade each season but changes it slightly. I have two different shades of taupe in the Dickers, they are slightly different to each other but one is similar to the Gris, just slightly darker. Colours and sizing are never straight forward with IM footwear!!


----------



## Kazzi

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I want to buy the andrew boots but which colour? Black, anthracite or olive green? Black is my failsafe which I know I will never tire off but I have other black boots so my other half thinks I should go for the green. I wear a lot of black, grey, burgundy in the winter so not sure if the green would go although they would look great with indigo jeans or faded black/dark grey skinnies. Please help me to decide! TIA



I agree, the green has a definite grey tone to it! I'm also someone who generally goes for black but with this boot, I'd go green!!!


----------



## Woodeywood

Hello there ! This is my very first post, I'm a 23 french girl and dedicated shoes lover.

I just received my very first pair of Isabel Marant, the crisi boots in Taupe.

Unfortunately, I'm disappointed with the color. They're grey. Not mushroom, nor the ashy light brown I was expecting, they're just grey, grey grey grey all the way through . Though they might look slightly taupe, under a certain light while squinting your eyes very hard.

I took a picture, my iPhone makes them look even more grey .

I don't want to send them back to exchange them, The colors are just too confusing this season, I'll never get the shade I want. So I'm thinking about dying them sparingly with a light brown/camel/cognac/chamois/whatever suede spray. I don't really mind the lightness, it's just the shade. Do you guys think it's a good idea or am I being crazy, mistreating a brand new 450&#8364; pair of boots  ?

The quality does not exceed my expectations either, they just don't compete with my Fiorentini and Bakers for instance, but well, what a unique design. I love the completely invisible inner wedge.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Woodeywood said:


> Hello there ! This is my very first post, I'm a 23 french girl and dedicated shoes lover.
> 
> I just received my very first pair of Isabel Marant, the crisi boots in Taupe.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm disappointed with the color. They're grey. Not mushroom, nor the ashy light brown I was expecting, they're just grey, grey grey grey all the way through . Though they might look slightly taupe, under a certain light while squinting your eyes very hard.
> 
> I took a picture, my iPhone makes them look even more grey .
> 
> I don't want to send them back to exchange them, The colors are just too confusing this season, I'll never get the shade I want. So I'm thinking about dying them sparingly with a light brown/camel/cognac/chamois/whatever suede spray. I don't really mind the lightness, it's just the shade. Do you guys think it's a good idea or am I being crazy, mistreating a brand new 450 pair of boots  ?
> 
> The quality does not exceed my expectations either, they just don't compete with my Fiorentini and Bakers for instance, but well, what a unique design. I love the completely invisible inner wedge.


I wouldn't do it! 

To me it sounds like you should send them back and hopefully you'll find a pair you love later on


----------



## Woodeywood

COPENHAGEN said:


> I wouldn't do it!
> 
> To me it sounds like you should send them back and hopefully you'll find a pair you love later on



I know you're right, but idk if I'll be able to say goodbye . The few other models of crisi still available on the web in my size are the wrong color/curl at the toe like cowboy boots...


----------



## HiromiT

Woodeywood said:


> Hello there ! This is my very first post, I'm a 23 french girl and dedicated shoes lover.
> 
> I just received my very first pair of Isabel Marant, the crisi boots in Taupe.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm disappointed with the color. They're grey. Not mushroom, nor the ashy light brown I was expecting, they're just grey, grey grey grey all the way through . Though they might look slightly taupe, under a certain light while squinting your eyes very hard.
> 
> I took a picture, my iPhone makes them look even more grey .
> 
> I don't want to send them back to exchange them, The colors are just too confusing this season, I'll never get the shade I want. So I'm thinking about dying them sparingly with a light brown/camel/cognac/chamois/whatever suede spray. I don't really mind the lightness, it's just the shade. Do you guys think it's a good idea or am I being crazy, mistreating a brand new 450&#8364; pair of boots  ?
> 
> The quality does not exceed my expectations either, they just don't compete with my Fiorentini and Bakers for instance, but well, what a unique design. I love the completely invisible inner wedge.


Sorry it wasn't the colour you were hoping for, but are you sure you can't use a pair of grey boots in your wardrobe? Grey is such a nice neutral. As for dyeing them, I think it's too risky. The resulting shade might be wrong and you could end up with a thick coating of colour that will ruin the suede finish -- it happened when a cobbler dyed a pair of suede shoes for me. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Woodeywood

HiromiT said:


> Sorry it wasn't the colour you were hoping for, but are you sure you can't use a pair of grey boots in your wardrobe? Grey is such a nice neutral. As for dyeing them, I think it's too risky. The resulting shade might be wrong and you could end up with a thick coating of colour that will ruin the suede finish -- it happened when a cobbler dyed a pair of suede shoes for me. Good luck with your decision!



Grey suede boots are great and I needed some, but I doubt I would have knowingly spent so much on a colour of shoe I'm not used to wear. I just wanted to wear them with absolutely everything, like my previous marantish Ash Jalouse suede boots (RIP darlings). 

I decided to keep them. If they don't complement some of my looks, that's a good excuse to buy them in every colours .


----------



## Surferrosa

Anyone got the Chess boots? I've just ordered some black ones but would be great to get some opinions of them before they arrive. My main worry is that as they're pull-on they might be difficult to get on and off!


----------



## honeybunch

tae said:


> I would take the green Andrew boots! In fact I just got them and they are a truly spectacular shade; box says 'Dark Green' but very grey imo, with a very subtle and tiny hint of soft green (but in some light will look just grey). I had already bought the Andrew boots in 'Bronze' (brown), but loved the green much more (now I'll just have to keep both colors, lol)
> Although I'm a black fan as well and usually wear black and grey , the black didn't give me the  wow that the green ones gave me. I also like when I'm wearing a black top, the bottom is different; the boots will stand out more. (Btw. colors are confusing as on Mytheresa I see an 'Anthracite' version, but am wondering if it's actually the green one? They look quite similar)
> first picture; 'Dark Green' Andrews, second: 'Bronze' Andrews



Hi, yes! That's what I was wondering too - about the anthracite being really the green version. I haven't seen the anthracite anywhere else apart from on mytheresa. I also thought bronze was the green but is bronze more of a brown?! Now I'm confused! So you think they don't actually come in grey at all? 

I wear a lot of burgundy -  burgundy jeans and scarves - so that's why I was unsure about the green. I guess the green would go better with an all black outfit. I just like my expensive purchases to match with everything and all colours!


----------



## honeybunch

Many thanks. I'm very tempted by the green even though it's not really my colour!


----------



## honeybunch

Ah yes, I can see by your pics the green does look very grey. I'm now wondering if the green I've seen in the shops is actually bronze!


----------



## tae

honeybunch said:


> Hi, yes! That's what I was wondering too - about the anthracite being really the green version. I haven't seen the anthracite anywhere else apart from on mytheresa. I also thought bronze was the green but is bronze more of a brown?! Now I'm confused! So you think they don't actually come in grey at all?
> 
> I wear a lot of burgundy -  burgundy jeans and scarves - so that's why I was unsure about the green. I guess the green would go better with an all black outfit. I just like my expensive purchases to match with everything and all colours!




Hi, I agree; I think the Green will look great with black or grey outfits. However with burgundy outfits I guess the Black or even the Bronze will look better. The Bronze is imo a true dark brown in daylight, but can look slightly khaki in artificial light. The store I bought them from called it 'khaki' but the box says 'Bronze'. Netaporter calls them 'army green' but I'm sure they are the Bronze.
I think that's also confusing for people who may think the Bronze is therefore more green (but is really brown imo). I also haven't seen an 'Anthracite' on any other site except for Mytheresa. Although 'Anthracite' is a color IM often uses for her other boots, I'm also wondering if the Andrews exist in that color as it's so close to the green version. However I can't see a hint of green (like in mine) in the ones on Mytheresa so I really don't know. 
I guess black will be the safest if you want to be able match them with everything, but green is imo the most beautiful.


----------



## honeybunch

tae said:


> Hi, I agree; I think the Green will look great with black or grey outfits. However with burgundy outfits I guess the Black or even the Bronze will look better. The Bronze is imo a true dark brown in daylight, but can look slightly khaki in artificial light. The store I bought them from called it 'khaki' but the box says 'Bronze'. Netaporter calls them 'army green' but I'm sure they are the Bronze.
> I think that's also confusing for people who may think the Bronze is therefore more green (but is really brown imo). I also haven't seen an 'Anthracite' on any other site except for Mytheresa. Although 'Anthracite' is a color IM often uses for her other boots, I'm also wondering if the Andrews exist in that color as it's so close to the green version. However I can't see a hint of green (like in mine) in the ones on Mytheresa so I really don't know.
> I guess black will be the safest if you want to be able match them with everything, but green is imo the most beautiful.



I don't know why the retailers don't just use the name that IM uses on the boxes! It would save a lot of confusion!


----------



## fashionatic

Hi
I was wondering if I can get more opinions on how andrew boots are in size. As other pll mentioned NAP states one should take a whole size smaller than usual?
Im 37 in all my other IM boots, except caleen which I had to get in size 36.
Any advise?
TIA


----------



## tae

fashionatic said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if I can get more opinions on how andrew boots are in size. As other pll mentioned NAP states one should take a whole size smaller than usual?
> Im 37 in all my other IM boots, except caleen which I had to get in size 36.
> Any advise?
> TIA


I'm an Italian size 36 and took the Andrew boots in 36 (in this case a french 36) and they fit me perfectly. There has been some confusion on Netaporter before regarding IM sizing as according to Netaporter a french 37 is an italian 36. I think that's why they recommend to size one size down, but if you normally are a size 37 (Italian/Europian), I'm  assuming you should take the Andrews in 37 (french).
(btw. I usually have 36 in IM)


----------



## tae

honeybunch said:


> I don't know why the retailers don't just use the name that IM uses on the boxes! It would save a lot of confusion!


I fully agree!


----------



## maggiemoo

Hi ladies,
Hoping someone can help. I'm a 37 in the crisi boot and am interested in the jenny which is only on ebay. Can anyone tell me if the sizing and fit is the same?  I never tried the jenny but have the crisi. Of course there are no returns so I want to get it right!!
Many thanks


----------



## FendiBagLady

I have an ongoing dilemma regarding the Crisi boots.  I'm normally a size 9, so I bought the 39.  The 38 felt a little short in length...The problem is, the boots slip constantly in the back!  (I've only worn them around the house so far).  They're so comfortable otherwise, and exactly what I was looking for...

I don't know if the problem is that the ankle part is just so wide that it doesn't hold the foot in snugly enough...Does anyone else have these boots, and if so, did you have this problem?  I may end up returning them because the sizing is just so weird...Unless others have gotten the Crisi and find that the slippage gets less with wear, or isn't bothersome...

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## monkyjib

From my experience, I find that the Crisi fits large. I'm normally IT37, the 37 Crisi was wayyyyy too big, even with extra insoles, my feet kept slipping. For Jenny, I find them TTS. At first I bought 36, thinking that they would fit like Crisi so I sized down.. Well, I was wrong! The 37 Jenny fits me perfectly.


----------



## FendiBagLady

Thank you so much!  

I bought some insoles, will try them then decide.  I called the IM store ,and they said they fit TTS, and that the ankle is just wide...The slipping is annoying in the 39 but the 38 felt short, unfortunately, if only they had half sizes!


----------



## Gingerbreadgrl

FendiBagLady said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I bought some insoles, will try them then decide.  I called the IM store ,and they said they fit TTS, and that the ankle is just wide...The slipping is annoying in the 39 but the 38 felt short, unfortunately, if only they had half sizes!



I've got exactly the same problem!! I think I'll hang onto the 39s and use an insole!


----------



## FendiBagLady

Gingerbreadgrl said:


> I've got exactly the same problem!! I think I'll hang onto the 39s and use an insole!



It's frustrating, right?  I put the insoles in, which helps a little but it still slips.  I wonder if the 38 wouldnt still slip a bit because the ankle is just so wide that when you step, the boot doesnt hold it snugly in place...

Anyway, I took the advice of the IM store, so hopefully it works out.  I love them and even though the sizing doesn't fit my feet very well, I just couldn't bring myself to return them!


----------



## Schuholic

I had the same problem! I have the dickers in 38 and so i ordered the crisis also in a 38. I was slipping out in the back all the time. So i returned them and i'm now planing on getting them in a 37.

Not sure about the color though. MyTheresa got them in "faded black" and in "anthracite". What's the difference? On the picture the anthracite looks more blueish then the faded black. But as we know, the pictures aren't always true to the color IRL. Does someone have one of them ore even seen them in store?

faded black http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/crisi-concealed-wedge-suede-ankle-boots.html

anthracite http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/crisi-suede-concealed-wedge-ankle-boots.html

TIA


----------



## culgal

Does anyone know how the Beslay boots fit? If I'm a size 6, would I need a 36FR or 37FR? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ShanIAm33

The good news: I FINALLY purchased the Dicker in taupe.  The bad news: my heel already slides in them, and I haven't even worn them yet.  Is this a common issue with these boots?  Do you think I just got them too big?  I am typically an 8, sometimes an 8.5, and I got the boots in 39.

The issue is I cannot return them, as I bought them from a boutique in UK.  Will these stretch even more if I keep them?  I considered selling them on eBay, but see the ones that are listed there aren't receiving any bids.  

So disappointed, as I've waited a long time to get these babies on my feet!


----------



## green.bee

ShanIAm33 said:


> The good news: I FINALLY purchased the Dicker in taupe.  The bad news: my heel already slides in them, and I haven't even worn them yet.  Is this a common issue with these boots?  Do you think I just got them too big?  I am typically an 8, sometimes an 8.5, and I got the boots in 39.
> 
> The issue is I cannot return them, as I bought them from a boutique in UK.  Will these stretch even more if I keep them?  I considered selling them on eBay, but see the ones that are listed there aren't receiving any bids.
> 
> So disappointed, as I've waited a long time to get these babies on my feet!



I think your boots are too big. I am 8.5-9 US and I own a 39 in Dickers. 
Just to be sure I ordered a 39 and a 40 and the latter were definitely too big with too much room and slipping heels.


----------



## jtstitzer

What color is this that NAP has on their site? 



http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409157


----------



## Kazzi

I bought Dickers in my regular size and would say they are true to size. Don't think they will stretch, mine definitely haven't. Have you tried an insole? Really think it's time IM sorted their sizing issues out!!


----------



## HiromiT

jtstitzer said:


> What color is this that NAP has on their site?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409157



Looks like Miel ("honey" in English) to me. This colour has been around forever.


----------



## juliannababe

nycbagfiend said:


> they did go quickly!  i guess my 41 was the last pair bc after i placed my order they were fully sold out.  i'm kind of excited!  i did see them IRL and tried on the grey color pair at the IM store...i wasn't sure i was into the fringes but i was wearing a romper (the IM jim romper actually!) and maybe it was all too cutesy for me...i loved the way it looks w/your momo and jeans--i want to try it that way!


Hi I have a sizing question as I see you wear a size 41 in the Jacob boots.  What U.S. size shoe are you?  I am very confused to the sizing of the Jacob boot.  Thanks for any help you can offer 

Julianna


----------



## Zoe C

jtstitzer said:


> What color is this that NAP has on their site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409157




They look 'Brown' to me.


----------



## green.bee

jtstitzer said:


> What color is this that NAP has on their site?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409157



Those are the one I have and the color name on the box is 'Brown'.


----------



## honeybunch

I tracked down the Andrew boots in anthracite grey - they do exist after all!  But I'm not so sure.  I'm still thinking the black is the safest option for me as it will go with everything.  I tried the green and they were gorgeous but I can imagine they wouldn't go with much apart from black.  I don't think they'd look quite right with indigo or grey jeans.


----------



## Kazzi

honeybunch said:


> I tracked down the Andrew boots in anthracite grey - they do exist after all!  But I'm not so sure.  I'm still thinking the black is the safest option for me as it will go with everything.  I tried the green and they were gorgeous but I can imagine they wouldn't go with much apart from black.  I don't think they'd look quite right with indigo or grey jeans.



Well done! Where did you find them? Black is usually what I always go for and I see your point but the green would be my choice with these boots I think! Have you noticed that none of this seasons styles seem to be selling out in any/many sizes? Can see a fair few going in the sales this year....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## honeybunch

Kazzi said:


> Well done! Where did you find them? Black is usually what I always go for and I see your point but the green would be my choice with these boots I think! Have you noticed that none of this seasons styles seem to be selling out in any/many sizes? Can see a fair few going in the sales this year....fingers crossed!!!



I found them at Selfridges. That's the only place apart from mytheresa where I've seen the grey.  I agree that they don't seem to be selling out, apart from the grey that is, as they're completely sold out on mytheresa and Selfridges has limited sizes.  The other colours seem easier to get hold of. I do love the green but I just feel that as I don't have that many pairs of boots and I would want to wear them often due to the price, it would be obvious that I'm wearing the same pair of boots often, if you know what I mean, as the green would stand out more than say black or grey would. I also felt a bit like Robin Hood in them - lol!  To be quite honest, I'm just wondering whether to return the grey and hope that I can score either the grey, black or green in the sale. At the end of the day, these are really expensive boots and it's shame if I pay full price and they go in the sale.  I wish I'd held off on the scarlet boots last year as they ended up being half price in the sale.


----------



## ShanIAm33

Kazzi said:


> I bought Dickers in my regular size and would say they are true to size. Don't think they will stretch, mine definitely haven't. Have you tried an insole? Really think it's time IM sorted their sizing issues out!!


Thank you!  I might try an insole, yes.  And yes, I hope they sort out their sizing issues!  I have the Caroll sandal in a 39, and they fit perfectly.  And yet I have a good inch after my big toe on the Dicker.  So strange!


----------



## ShanIAm33

green.bee said:


> I think your boots are too big. I am 8.5-9 US and I own a 39 in Dickers.
> Just to be sure I ordered a 39 and a 40 and the latter were definitely too big with too much room and slipping heels.


Thanks so much!  Yes, I think they're simply too big.  Boooooo!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Has anyone tried to stretch out the shaft of their Chess boots? Mine is just a tad snug and want to know whether I should bother or just return. TIA!


----------



## jettsett

does anyone have any sizing intel on the milla cutout boots?  true to size/small to size/large to size?  NAP says they ran large to size and to take one full size smaller.  there's a couple 39s on ebay at the moment.  i take a 39 in the dicker boots but i am confused what size to take in any other IM shoe as the sizing is always all over the place.

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Andrew boot sizing inquiry- I am a TTS 37.5 in all European shoes. NAP states to size down 1 full size in these, but its very confusing considering they don't come in half sizes. Can anyone please advise? 
Thank you!


----------



## jellybebe

Kind of liking these Flavie moccasins. I'm still dreaming of everyday mocs ever since my Morleys didn't work out. (I still have them but they are almost unwearable because they are so poorly designed.)


----------



## mrswinky

OK, I've had my anthracite dickers for a couple of months now, and I love them, they are comfortable and go with everything ... however. The left heel has developed a squeak, when I walk. Very awkward. Has anyone had this issue before?


----------



## jettsett

hello!  can anyone advise on the current sizing situation for the camel gaucho dickers?  i currently own two pairs of suede dickers from 2011 which are both 39 and one pair of leather dickers in size 40 from circa 2009 when the sizing was running small.  i am a US8.5-9.  are the dickers from this season running the same as past dickers?  thanks in advance for any assistance you ladies can provide!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

anyone know what color this is?


----------



## green.bee

chanelqueenalek said:


> anyone know what color this is?



It looks like bronze to me.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

green.bee said:


> It looks like bronze to me.



http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...e/default/xProduct-Show?pid=503681677&start=1

Thank you!

Barneys carriers these in olive taupe is it a different shade?   I know there have been a lot of color confusion the past


----------



## cali_girl

I was hoping to pick up a pair of dickers while I was in Paris but the sizing just didn't work for me.  38 was snug and 39 was too big.  Anyone else run into this issue this season?  I'm a true US 8.


----------



## ShanIAm33

jettsett said:


> hello!  can anyone advise on the current sizing situation for the camel gaucho dickers?  i currently own two pairs of suede dickers from 2011 which are both 39 and one pair of leather dickers in size 40 from circa 2009 when the sizing was running small.  i am a US8.5-9.  are the dickers from this season running the same as past dickers?  thanks in advance for any assistance you ladies can provide!


I am a size 8, sometimes an 8.5 and wear a 38 in this year's Dickers.


----------



## ShanIAm33

mrswinky said:


> OK, I've had my anthracite dickers for a couple of months now, and I love them, they are comfortable and go with everything ... however. The left heel has developed a squeak, when I walk. Very awkward. Has anyone had this issue before?


Not with the Dickers, but with my Carrols.  My right heels was squeaking like crazy, and every time I inspected the shoe, saw nothing wrong with it.  About two wears later, the heel tip came almost halfway off.  Got it repaired, and the squeak is gone.


----------



## green.bee

chanelqueenalek said:


> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...e/default/xProduct-Show?pid=503681677&start=1
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Barneys carriers these in olive taupe is it a different shade?   I know there have been a lot of color confusion the past



I don't think this is the same shade.  The pair from NAP has "burnished edges that lend it a love-worn patina" and the one from Barneys are regular suede. Personally I prefer the suede ones.


----------



## Dee_Cee

mishybelle said:


> Thank you so much!! I feel better now taking a chance on a size 38!


hey! how did the 38 go? was it in French sizing? I'm currently panicking over what size I should get in the Pierce I'm a true 7.5 and usually go to a 8 US in boots. I tried contacting lagarconne service and they told me I would be a FR39 but they won't honor an exchange if they don't fit! what do you suggest??


----------



## Dee_Cee

Straight-Laced said:


> I confess to having the Pierce booties.  The goat fur texture on such a cool looking boot was too much for this self-acknowledged IM boot addict to resist!


how do the Pierce shoes run? I'm a US 7.5-8, what would you suggest I get?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dee_Cee said:


> how do the Pierce shoes run? I'm a US 7.5-8, what would you suggest I get?



The 39 is your best bet.


----------



## Dee_Cee

omg thank you so much for responding so quickly you are awesome!!


----------



## Dee_Cee

Straight-Laced said:


> The 39 is your best bet.


omg thank you so much for responding so quickly you are awesome!!


----------



## Dee_Cee

Dee_Cee said:


> omg thank you so much for responding so quickly you are awesome!!


one more question, how do they feel on you? I'm scared the 39 will feel a bit big but I am not sure since I never had a pair of IM boots. I've looked at countless size charts and all say different things


----------



## chanelqueenalek

do IM shoes ever go on sale at barneys? if so when ?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dee_Cee said:


> one more question, how do they feel on you? I'm scared the 39 will feel a bit big but I am not sure since I never had a pair of IM boots. I've looked at countless size charts and all say different things



It's really hard to know how they're going to fit and feel on you until you've tried them.  Not having half sizes makes the IM fit especially challenging.  The Pierce boots are stable and easy to wear for a high heel.  I usually wear a 38 in IM and I wear 39 in the Pierce boots and they feel fine - not too big at all.  I don't need to wear thick socks with them.  I tried the 38s first and found them short in length and uncomfortably narrow in the toe.  If you usually wear an 8 in boots the 39s are the better choice but you may fit into the 38s if your feet and ankles are narrow.
Good luck!


----------



## adayinparadise

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can find IM store in vienna or Copenhagen? ?

Im heading there in 2 days time.. 
Thank you!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

adayinparadise said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find IM store in vienna or Copenhagen? ?
> 
> Im heading there in 2 days time..
> Thank you!!



The Copenhagen store is located on the corner of Christian IX Gade and Ny Østergade.


----------



## Loreen

Sorry if this has been addressed, but I can't seem to find a post that does after doing a search and have looked through quite a few pages!!

I have dickers in FR37 from NAP (also shown on the shoe box) and am looking at getting my first pair of Beketts from Matches. However they list their sizes in EU/IT, and the size guide doesn't really help. 

Does anyone know what size I will be in EU/IT for Beketts? Thanks!


----------



## l.ch.

Loreen said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed, but I can't seem to find a post that does after doing a search and have looked through quite a few pages!!
> 
> I have dickers in FR37 from NAP (also shown on the shoe box) and am looking at getting my first pair of Beketts from Matches. However they list their sizes in EU/IT, and the size guide doesn't really help.
> 
> Does anyone know what size I will be in EU/IT for Beketts? Thanks!


Hi, Loreen, the sizes on matchesfashion.com are french sizes,despite the fact it says EU sizes. I bought a pair of blossoms last year thinking I was buying my usual IT size, but it turned out to bethe IM size, which is french size. So on matches for isabel Marant EU size=FR size. HTH!


----------



## CrisBueck

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me 
I'm not sure on what size of dickers to get. I'm a true US 7.5, and a perfect 38 on chanel ballerinas. 
The net-a-porter website tells me that I should go a size down, so I should get a 37; but when I look at their size charts a US 7.5 is a FR 39, so should I get a 38??
I'm quite confused...


----------



## Zoe C

I would go for 38... Dickers run true to size.


----------



## JCMB

So so happy with my new Chess boots!
To anybody interested, they run large to size. I wear Bobby's in a 38, got these in a 37! 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Loreen

l.ch. said:


> Hi, Loreen, the sizes on matchesfashion.com are french sizes,despite the fact it says EU sizes. I bought a pair of blossoms last year thinking I was buying my usual IT size, but it turned out to bethe IM size, which is french size. So on matches for isabel Marant EU size=FR size. HTH!


Great, thanks for that! Will order the 37 then...


----------



## Surferrosa

JCMB said:


> View attachment 2779972
> 
> So so happy with my new Chess boots!
> To anybody interested, they run large to size. I wear Bobby's in a 38, got these in a 37!
> Thanks for letting me share.




I have the Chess boots and love them too! Amazing quality and looks good with everything. I went with my usual IM size of 39. They are roomy but I prefer that with boots, in case I want to wear warm socks!


----------



## green.bee

CrisBueck said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me
> I'm not sure on what size of dickers to get. I'm a true US 7.5, and a perfect 38 on chanel ballerinas.
> The net-a-porter website tells me that I should go a size down, so I should get a 37; but when I look at their size charts a US 7.5 is a FR 39, so should I get a 38??
> I'm quite confused...



I would take a 38. 
I am US 8.5 and I have Dickers in 39.


----------



## adayinparadise

Thank you so much for the information. The store only recently opened 2 mths ago.

 I finally got my 1st pair of Dickers boots!! Estatic!
Copenhagen is an amazing place..wished it didnt rain so much today..hoping to get a chance to wear my new boots


----------



## caroulemapoulen

adayinparadise said:


> Thank you so much for the information. The store only recently opened 2 mths ago.
> 
> I finally got my 1st pair of Dickers boots!! Estatic!
> Copenhagen is an amazing place..wished it didnt rain so much today..hoping to get a chance to wear my new boots



Haha, glad you found them!
I wear suede shoes and boots a lot, but you're right it's raining a bit here atm.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

chanelqueenalek said:


> do IM shoes ever go on sale at barneys? if so when ?


 
They do, at the end of the season when everything else goes on sale. I think next sales starts in January, more reductions in Feb.


----------



## kikikaboom

Does anyone know where I can get the Dickers in taupe/beige suede in Size EU 38? I am looking around for months...(shipping to Germany).


----------



## Zoe C

kikikaboom said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Dickers in taupe/beige suede in Size EU 38? I am looking around for months...(shipping to Germany).




The Corner (thecorner.de) have them available. They send online through their site and also from farfetch. And they are in Berlin


----------



## kikikaboom

Thank you! I never find them via Google (strange thing..), but I know the store from my Berlin trips and have already ordered them via Farfetch.


----------



## Zoe C

kikikaboom said:


> Thank you! I never find them via Google (strange thing..), but I know the store from my Berlin trips and have already ordered them via Farfetch.




Really glad to help an IM fan to be happy. 
J


----------



## jaemin

Hi everyone  Does anyone have the dicker boots in the really light coloured taupe? Is it as beige-y as it looks online? I really would like to get them, but I can't quite justify buying a 3rd pair of dicker boots!


----------



## jettsett

just received my camel gaucho dicker boots today.  wow...these are so different than the taupe suede dickers from 2 years ago!  granted, the color is different obviously, the suede/nubuck is so much stiffer.  these are gonna need some serious breaking-in.  my taupe suede dickers were not like that at all but they are also much more fragile than these camel gaucho nubuck dickers.

anyone else experience this?  how are you all breaking them in?  sock trick?  i am considering taking them to the cobbler because they are that stiff!


----------



## deltalady

Several IM shoes were added to The Outnet today.


----------



## dodgygirl

deltalady said:


> Several IM shoes were added to The Outnet today.



Thanks for that. I ordered the Prescotts...!


----------



## IStuckACello

dodgygirl said:


> Thanks for that. I ordered the Prescotts...!




They had the Prescotts too? Not just the Sheila's?! How much and which color?


----------



## dodgygirl

IStuckACello said:


> They had the Prescotts too? Not just the Sheila's?! How much and which color?



I used the international site. I notice its not on the US site for some reason. They are £265 in the colour Anthracite suede, black leather. Sz Fr35 and Fr36 left. All other sizes sold out.


----------



## IStuckACello

^thanks. I noticed they had the dazzle boots for a good price earlier on the US site but the length was waaay too long for my short legs


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Do you guys understand Net a porters sizing on the Nowles?! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...shearling-lined-leather-concealed-wedge-boots

French sizing should be one size smaller than EU, but the Nowles are not made in EU34, which makes me think the stated the size wrong (they have a FR35 there). On all other resellers they're listed in EU sizes (Mytheresa and Farfetch etc)... Did anyone order these from NAP?


----------



## shpahlc

dodgygirl said:


> I used the international site. I notice its not on the US site for some reason. They are £265 in the colour Anthracite suede, black leather. Sz Fr35 and Fr36 left. All other sizes sold out.



Weird I looked and they are £326.  Still a good deal but not as cheap as you got them!


----------



## roses5682

AmeeLVSBags said:


> They do, at the end of the season when everything else goes on sale. I think next sales starts in January, more reductions in Feb.




In the past how much have they been marked down?


----------



## dodgygirl

shpahlc said:


> Weird I looked and they are £326.  Still a good deal but not as cheap as you got them!



Oooh I checked it out. £326 includes VAT!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

roses5682 said:


> In the past how much have they been marked down?


 
I think like any other sales, they start at 25 or 30% off, then go to 50%, then 65 or 75% which at that point is really what's left over!!  We don't have a Barney's in my tonw any more but when we did, generally good mark downs were in late Jan or Feb.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Hi, got a couple of questions... got some dickers a while back, haven't worn them alot as just  saving them for days when I'm not doing much walking. But... I noticed that the material covering the heel (which "looks" like wood) gets nicked/scuffed so that it peels back. Its not bad but I'm wondering why this part is so delicate and if its happened to anyone else. I'm not hard on my shoes and this is the only pair of boots its happened to.I got them from Matches so they shouldn't be fake.... For that price I would've thought they can put real wood on the heel!!! 

Anyways, I really like them though... and looking for another pair in a different colour (I have taupe). But there are not many online in my size (37) (those that are there are Expensive). Does anyone know why there aren't many floating around or is it just the wrong time of year???


----------



## sofaa

Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps some of you contemplating on them:

- For sizing I took my regular IM sizing (I'm a US 7 = 38 FR -- generally size up for FR sizing) for the Nowles, I know you CAN size down if you wear thin socks or nothing at all, but it would've been quite snug for me personally, with socks and all.

- Absolutely love the hidden wedge in these, gives you a little extra height in winter when you're drowned in layers of clothing 

- Very comfortable (barely notice the wedge at all) and VERY warm! The shearling lining I found to keep its warmth much better than Uggs (which tend to loose its 'fluffiness' after a few wears if that makes sense..) I've worn regular thin socks that I usually wear for summer shoes in these and my feet were super cozy.

- Haven't tried these on ice but with your regular winter snowfall weather these held up fine; I like to kick off as much snow or do a quick wipe when I'm inside somewhere so the wetness doesn't ruin the leather/suede areas (not as much of a problem compared to Uggs, which you can see the wet areas soak in right away.. the Nowles has a thicker rubber layer + leather layer, + suede so definitely love that!)

- An overall satisfying purchase. I felt that the money I spent towards them was well worth it and something that will last much longer than the Uggs that get ruined in one winter season here


----------



## IStuckACello

^ cute! I love looking at people's purchases here. I'm kicking myself for not at least trying to buy a pair of dazzle IR boots on the outnet and now they're out of stock! Sigh always buy and return later right?


----------



## saira1214

sofaa said:


> Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps some of you contemplating on them:
> 
> - For sizing I took my regular IM sizing (I'm a US 7 = 38 FR -- generally size up for FR sizing) for the Nowles, I know you CAN size down if you wear thin socks or nothing at all, but it would've been quite snug for me personally, with socks and all.
> 
> - Absolutely love the hidden wedge in these, gives you a little extra height in winter when you're drowned in layers of clothing
> 
> - Very comfortable (barely notice the wedge at all) and VERY warm! The shearling lining I found to keep its warmth much better than Uggs (which tend to loose its 'fluffiness' after a few wears if that makes sense..) I've worn regular thin socks that I usually wear for summer shoes in these and my feet were super cozy.
> 
> - Haven't tried these on ice but with your regular winter snowfall weather these held up fine; I like to kick off as much snow or do a quick wipe when I'm inside somewhere so the wetness doesn't ruin the leather/suede areas (not as much of a problem compared to Uggs, which you can see the wet areas soak in right away.. the Nowles has a thicker rubber layer + leather layer, + suede so definitely love that!)
> 
> - An overall satisfying purchase. I felt that the money I spent towards them was well worth it and something that will last much longer than the Uggs that get ruined in one winter season here



Thank you for your review! I have asked a few times about the sizing of the Nowles in this thread and have never gotten a response. Thank you for the information!


----------



## alya

Can somebody comment on sizing for Prescotts? All my IM sneakers are FR 40. I ordered Taylor booties in FR 40 and they are too tight. I just ordered Prescotts from the Outnet in FR 41... and wondering if they will be too huge...


----------



## IStuckACello

alya said:


> Can somebody comment on sizing for Prescotts? All my IM sneakers are FR 40. I ordered Taylor booties in FR 40 and they are too tight. I just ordered Prescotts from the Outnet in FR 41... and wondering if they will be too huge...




I've tried on the black leather dickers and it fit the same for me as the Prescotts if that  helps at all. I bought a 38-and they have wiggle room (but not so much I can't walk) as I'm usually a 37/37.5 in all other designer brands.


----------



## roses5682

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I think like any other sales, they start at 25 or 30% off, then go to 50%, then 65 or 75% which at that point is really what's left over!!  We don't have a Barney's in my tonw any more but when we did, generally good mark downs were in late Jan or Feb.



Thanks!


----------



## devoted7

Has anyone seen the cluster boots on sale?


----------



## Picard

sofaa said:


> Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps




Thank you so much!!!! Fantastic review!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

alya said:


> Can somebody comment on sizing for Prescotts? All my IM sneakers are FR 40. I ordered Taylor booties in FR 40 and they are too tight. I just ordered Prescotts from the Outnet in FR 41... and wondering if they will be too huge...


 
I have the Shelias in 37 and I am 36.5 in all designers such as Prada, Gucci.


----------



## l.ch.

sofaa said:


> Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps some of you contemplating on them:
> 
> - For sizing I took my regular IM sizing (I'm a US 7 = 38 FR -- generally size up for FR sizing) for the Nowles, I know you CAN size down if you wear thin socks or nothing at all, but it would've been quite snug for me personally, with socks and all.
> 
> - Absolutely love the hidden wedge in these, gives you a little extra height in winter when you're drowned in layers of clothing
> 
> - Very comfortable (barely notice the wedge at all) and VERY warm! The shearling lining I found to keep its warmth much better than Uggs (which tend to loose its 'fluffiness' after a few wears if that makes sense..) I've worn regular thin socks that I usually wear for summer shoes in these and my feet were super cozy.
> 
> - Haven't tried these on ice but with your regular winter snowfall weather these held up fine; I like to kick off as much snow or do a quick wipe when I'm inside somewhere so the wetness doesn't ruin the leather/suede areas (not as much of a problem compared to Uggs, which you can see the wet areas soak in right away.. the Nowles has a thicker rubber layer + leather layer, + suede so definitely love that!)
> 
> - An overall satisfying purchase. I felt that the money I spent towards them was well worth it and something that will last much longer than the Uggs that get ruined in one winter season here



Thank you so much for this review! I am looking for some sturdy but stylish snowboots and I wasn't sure if the Nowles could really handle snow! Now I really want them!


----------



## alya

So....Just received my Prescotts (my first IM boots) and I must say that I am shocked! I m soooo kicking myself for not getting HM collection booties, cuz they are exactly the same quality!!!(my gf has HM ones). Idk why last year when collection launched I was not really into them and I didn't wanna pay $300 for HM, especially after several ladies in the store commented that main line shoes are waaaay better in quality. I mean, I love my Blossoms and Basleys! But to me Prescotts feel exactly the same as HM ones! and I was even thinking paying full price for Andrews, cuz I thought they'll have a much softer feel to them than the HM. 
Girlies, whoever has HM and main line boots, booties, could you please comment on the difference in the quality if there is any. I am stocking HM ones on ...bay now and trying to figure out if they are worth those crazy prices. If the quality is the same....


----------



## Dee_Cee

sofaa said:


> Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps some of you contemplating on them:
> 
> - For sizing I took my regular IM sizing (I'm a US 7 = 38 FR -- generally size up for FR sizing) for the Nowles, I know you CAN size down if you wear thin socks or nothing at all, but it would've been quite snug for me personally, with socks and all.
> 
> - Absolutely love the hidden wedge in these, gives you a little extra height in winter when you're drowned in layers of clothing
> 
> - Very comfortable (barely notice the wedge at all) and VERY warm! The shearling lining I found to keep its warmth much better than Uggs (which tend to loose its 'fluffiness' after a few wears if that makes sense..) I've worn regular thin socks that I usually wear for summer shoes in these and my feet were super cozy.
> 
> - Haven't tried these on ice but with your regular winter snowfall weather these held up fine; I like to kick off as much snow or do a quick wipe when I'm inside somewhere so the wetness doesn't ruin the leather/suede areas (not as much of a problem compared to Uggs, which you can see the wet areas soak in right away.. the Nowles has a thicker rubber layer + leather layer, + suede so definitely love that!)
> 
> - An overall satisfying purchase. I felt that the money I spent towards them was well worth it and something that will last much longer than the Uggs that get ruined in one winter season here


OMG they're beautiful!! I've been dying for them, they are on my xmas list, hopefully the boyfriend gets the hint  I've always hated Uggs and can never justify spending money on shoes I hate. These look amazing .. just a quick question for you tho - you gave a great description for the sizing but I'm a US 7.5-8 and the only IM shoes I own are the Pierce Boots and I got them in a FR39 since everyone told me they run small and they fit perfectly. Should I get the Nowles in a 38? or 39? What would you suggest? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dee_Cee

sofaa said:


> Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps some of you contemplating on them:
> 
> - For sizing I took my regular IM sizing (I'm a US 7 = 38 FR -- generally size up for FR sizing) for the Nowles, I know you CAN size down if you wear thin socks or nothing at all, but it would've been quite snug for me personally, with socks and all.
> 
> - Absolutely love the hidden wedge in these, gives you a little extra height in winter when you're drowned in layers of clothing
> 
> - Very comfortable (barely notice the wedge at all) and VERY warm! The shearling lining I found to keep its warmth much better than Uggs (which tend to loose its 'fluffiness' after a few wears if that makes sense..) I've worn regular thin socks that I usually wear for summer shoes in these and my feet were super cozy.
> 
> - Haven't tried these on ice but with your regular winter snowfall weather these held up fine; I like to kick off as much snow or do a quick wipe when I'm inside somewhere so the wetness doesn't ruin the leather/suede areas (not as much of a problem compared to Uggs, which you can see the wet areas soak in right away.. the Nowles has a thicker rubber layer + leather layer, + suede so definitely love that!)
> 
> - An overall satisfying purchase. I felt that the money I spent towards them was well worth it and something that will last much longer than the Uggs that get ruined in one winter season here




PS- where are those amazing leather pants from??


----------



## IStuckACello

For people who have the Prescotts-does the sole have "isabel marant" stamped on it? I'm looking at a pair online and noticed it doesn't and I'm not home to check the pair I already have (that I want to sell for another color). Thanks!


----------



## alya

IStuckACello said:


> For people who have the Prescotts-does the sole have "isabel marant" stamped on it? I'm looking at a pair online and noticed it doesn't and I'm not home to check the pair I already have (that I want to sell for another color). Thanks!



It does.


----------



## IStuckACello

Thanks!^ are these heavily faked in France? I did a quick search online but it's hard to tell what details are off. I noticed a lot of boots on eBay have just the made in France, size, and that squarish symbol?


----------



## sydgirl

sofaa said:


> Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps some of you contemplating on them:
> 
> - For sizing I took my regular IM sizing (I'm a US 7 = 38 FR -- generally size up for FR sizing) for the Nowles, I know you CAN size down if you wear thin socks or nothing at all, but it would've been quite snug for me personally, with socks and all.
> 
> - Absolutely love the hidden wedge in these, gives you a little extra height in winter when you're drowned in layers of clothing
> 
> - Very comfortable (barely notice the wedge at all) and VERY warm! The shearling lining I found to keep its warmth much better than Uggs (which tend to loose its 'fluffiness' after a few wears if that makes sense..) I've worn regular thin socks that I usually wear for summer shoes in these and my feet were super cozy.
> 
> - Haven't tried these on ice but with your regular winter snowfall weather these held up fine; I like to kick off as much snow or do a quick wipe when I'm inside somewhere so the wetness doesn't ruin the leather/suede areas (not as much of a problem compared to Uggs, which you can see the wet areas soak in right away.. the Nowles has a thicker rubber layer + leather layer, + suede so definitely love that!)
> 
> - An overall satisfying purchase. I felt that the money I spent towards them was well worth it and something that will last much longer than the Uggs that get ruined in one winter season here



Love these!! I really want a pair but not very practical for an Aussie climate  our winters aren't cold enough! Lol


----------



## shpahlc

alya said:


> It does.



As a note, her older styles do not have the name on the soles, just on the insole with the star symbol.  She has changed the soles a couple of times now (for example, my newest pair of Crisi's now have Isabel Marant Etoile on the soles).


----------



## IStuckACello

shpahlc said:


> As a note, her older styles do not have the name on the soles, just on the insole with the star symbol.  She has changed the soles a couple of times now (for example, my newest pair of Crisi's now have Isabel Marant Etoile on the soles).




Thanks! I'm looking at the Prescotts but I suspect they may actually be the Aniela. Seller says she purchased them in France and I noticed lots of the boots on vestaire collective aren't stamped with isabel marant. Just didn't  want to take a chance without one of you experts weighing in


----------



## tonkamama

IStuckACello said:


> Thanks! I'm looking at the Prescotts but I suspect they may actually be the Aniela. Seller says she purchased them in France and I noticed lots of the boots on vestaire collective aren't stamped with isabel marant. Just didn't  want to take a chance without one of you experts weighing in




Just replied you...  I have the older version Aniela Boots, the bottom of my boots does not have Isabel Marant, only Made in France.  My inner sole however does have Isabel Marant * (older version the star symbol logo).


----------



## djsmom

Just received my Chelsea boots and they run big just like the Nowles. All of my IM sneakers size 40 fit true to size. I will order a 39 and hope they aren't to short.


----------



## Schuholic

So i'm in the hunt for some Andrew boots now. But not sure about the sizing. 
I have the suede dickers in 38, which is my normal shoe size.
The Crisis where way to big in 38 so i went down a size and got the 37. They fit perfectly.

So what size to get for the andres?

NAP and MrsH says to take a full size down, can anyone of you recommend that?

TIA


----------



## IStuckACello

Anyone have the dazzle boots that isn't super duper tall? How's it look slouched over the knee? Are they made for super skinny legs?


----------



## Kazzi

I tried on several pairs of Andrews and found them true to size, maybe a little snug but the next size up was definitely too big.


----------



## hazzygogo

I was so hoping to avoid anything else Isabel Marant.  But.....just preordered this peasant blouse from the Etoile line.  The price was so appropriate I couldn't pass it up!!  Will, I still want it in March?


----------



## hazzygogo

Oopppps....here it is front view


----------



## katja_246

hazzygogo said:


> I was so hoping to avoid anything else Isabel Marant.  But.....just preordered this peasant blouse from the Etoile line.  The price was so appropriate I couldn't pass it up!!  Will, I still want it in March?




I loove it! It is so pretty! Where did you get it, need to buy it as well 


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## Gem5784

Hi guys, wanted to get a pair of crisi boots online. I take a 36.5, so should I go up or down for crisi boots. I got bobby trainers in 37 but they are far to big on me even with insoles but when I tried 36 on they were pushing into my big toe, so that's why I ended up with 37 in bobby.  Any advise on crisi would be great.


----------



## flower71

Gem5784 said:


> Hi guys, wanted to get a pair of crisi boots online. I take a 36.5, so should I go up or down for crisi boots. I got bobby trainers in 37 but they are far to big on me even with insoles but when I tried 36 on they were pushing into my big toe, so that's why I ended up with 37 in bobby.  Any advise on crisi would be great.


That's quite hard if you have a big toe a wee bit bigger but I'd advise you to take a 36. The crisi sizes big in my experience...wait for others to help you out before making your decision, though?


----------



## Schuholic

Gem5784 said:


> Hi guys, wanted to get a pair of crisi boots online. I take a 36.5, so should I go up or down for crisi boots. I got bobby trainers in 37 but they are far to big on me even with insoles but when I tried 36 on they were pushing into my big toe, so that's why I ended up with 37 in bobby.  Any advise on crisi would be great.



I would definitely order the 36 . The Crisis run quite big.
I am a regular 38, have the dickers in a 38 and had to take the Crisis in a 37 and I'm still a little bit slippery at the back. I got some insoles and now they are fine.


----------



## Brigitte031

sofaa said:


> Just got my black *Nowles boots* in!! I've been obsessed with these since last year and finally decided on the splurge since I wanted something different from your standard Uggs for winter.. I didn't find too many reviews here so I hope this helps some of you contemplating on them:
> 
> - For sizing I took my regular IM sizing (I'm a US 7 = 38 FR -- generally size up for FR sizing) for the Nowles, I know you CAN size down if you wear thin socks or nothing at all, but it would've been quite snug for me personally, with socks and all.
> 
> - Absolutely love the hidden wedge in these, gives you a little extra height in winter when you're drowned in layers of clothing
> 
> - Very comfortable (barely notice the wedge at all) and VERY warm! The shearling lining I found to keep its warmth much better than Uggs (which tend to loose its 'fluffiness' after a few wears if that makes sense..) I've worn regular thin socks that I usually wear for summer shoes in these and my feet were super cozy.
> 
> - Haven't tried these on ice but with your regular winter snowfall weather these held up fine; I like to kick off as much snow or do a quick wipe when I'm inside somewhere so the wetness doesn't ruin the leather/suede areas (not as much of a problem compared to Uggs, which you can see the wet areas soak in right away.. the Nowles has a thicker rubber layer + leather layer, + suede so definitely love that!)
> 
> - An overall satisfying purchase. I felt that the money I spent towards them was well worth it and something that will last much longer than the Uggs that get ruined in one winter season here


Ahhhh what beautiful pants are you wearing? They look fantastic on you! Definitely very well styled with the new boots.


----------



## sofaa

Brigitte031 said:


> Ahhhh what beautiful pants are you wearing? They look fantastic on you! Definitely very well styled with the new boots.



They're from Zara! Faux leather skinnies from this season, they should still be available I think


----------



## imlvholic

A lot of IM boots on sale at Barneys including Dickers for 40% off.


----------



## saira1214

imlvholic said:


> A lot of IM boots on sale at Barneys including Dickers for 40% off.




I don't see any sale dickers. Am I missing something?


----------



## imlvholic

saira1214 said:


> I don't see any sale dickers. Am I missing something?


7th Flr Barneys Madison NY, on the sale section when I was there yesterday. Not all colors though, I saw Black leather & Camel suede dickers for $379. Try calling an SA tomorrow to reserve your size, they're selling so fast. I almost bought a pair but decided not to buy anymore boots, I bought myself a Black leather CC Espadrilles instead since they just got them in.


----------



## saira1214

imlvholic said:


> 7th Flr Barneys Madison NY, on the sale section when I was there yesterday. Not all colors though, I saw Black leather & Camel suede dickers for $379. Try calling an SA tomorrow to reserve your size, they're selling so fast. I almost bought a pair but decided not to buy anymore boots, I bought myself a Black leather CC Espadrilles instead since they just got them in.




Ah, thank you!!


----------



## ShanIAm33

imlvholic said:


> A lot of IM boots on sale at Barneys including Dickers for 40% off.


Thank you so much for this!


----------



## hedgwin99

My purchase last night from la garconne
It's my first IM shoes of any kind! I can't wait for it

I end up paying $227 plus free shipping


----------



## flower71

Andrew boots


----------



## flower71

Sorry I am posting from my iPhone.. 
Andrew boots fit TTS IMO although one shoe is a big bigger but that's because I have one foot bigger than the other 
I just need to put an insole and then it'll be ok. I am a 40 in IM and I got a 40 and I am glad I didn't size down as advised on NAP


----------



## sydgirl

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2817668
> View attachment 2817669
> 
> Andrew boots



Omg I need these!! But its summer in Australia so couldn't wear them right now  
Congrats!! They look amazing!!


----------



## flower71

sydgirl said:


> Omg I need these!! But its summer in Australia so couldn't wear them right now
> Congrats!! They look amazing!!




Thanks! So lucky you have the sun...I love these booties, so versatile. Now I just need to walk in them for a while to get used to the heels


----------



## alz22

Nordstrom also has Dicker boots in brown on sale for $390 (recently marked down) saw several sizes yesterday at the Mall of America in Minnesota.


----------



## cuhlee

Hii! New to this thread, but love her shoes!

Has anyone gotten a good deal on the cluster boots? Also, did anyone have to size up for them?


----------



## imlvholic

cuhlee said:


> Hii! New to this thread, but love her shoes!
> 
> Has anyone gotten a good deal on the cluster boots? Also, did anyone have to size up for them?



Cluster boots are true to size, i got them in black leather & it's been my go to boots, they're so comfy. I need to take mine to the cobbler to fix the heels, I've been wearing it so much when I'm in NY.

I've not seen them on sale though.


----------



## imlvholic

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2817668
> View attachment 2817669
> 
> Andrew boots


Flower, these boots looks so good on you. I've tried these type of heels but I can never get used to the heel height myself. I guess I'm getting old to wear steep heels


----------



## cuhlee

imlvholic said:


> Cluster boots are true to size, i got them in black leather & it's been my go to boots, they're so comfy. I need to take mine to the cobbler to fix the heels, I've been wearing it so much when I'm in NY.
> 
> I've not seen them on sale though.




Thanks imvlholic!!! They do seem to be extremely comfy and versatile! I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of them too


----------



## flower71

imlvholic said:


> Flower, these boots looks so good on you. I've tried these type of heels but I can never get used to the heel height myself. I guess I'm getting old to wear steep heels




Oh my, what about me? I have to wear those heels before I start cracking all over(well I do crack once in a while being un my forties , um I mean mid thirties!


----------



## calflu

FYI Nordy Isabell marant shoes sale starts today!


----------



## shpahlc

Has anyone worn the Chess boots in the rain? I am wearing the black pair today (untreated) and got caught in a pretty heavy downpour. I'm worried that the rain is going to ruin them. Any thoughts?


----------



## roses5682

I'm looking to buy the Crisi boots. Can someone please share what the differences is between the Isabel Marant and Etoile line is for these shoes?


----------



## saira1214

Select IM boots 30% off at LaGarconne. Use IMboot30.


----------



## roses5682

saira1214 said:


> Select IM boots 30% off at LaGarconne. Use IMboot30.




How can we tell which boots the code works for?


----------



## saira1214

roses5682 said:


> How can we tell which boots the code works for?



It will have the code under the boots that apply when you click on the product link.


----------



## hedgwin99

Purchase from La Garconne



I definitely had to go up one size up from my normal size


----------



## Schuholic

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2817668
> View attachment 2817669
> 
> Andrew boots




they look soooooo good on you. Damn, now i want them even more! 
You have the same size in them as in the dickers?
This is really killing me right now. I want them so bad but i put them on my christmas wishlist for my hubby. So i have to wait for christmas or buy them a few days later by myself. Gosh why am i so impatient...


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=27264&sid=178&pid=
Just ordered these cute boots! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Kazzi

honeybunch said:


> I tracked down the Andrew boots in anthracite grey - they do exist after all!  But I'm not so sure.  I'm still thinking the black is the safest option for me as it will go with everything.  I tried the green and they were gorgeous but I can imagine they wouldn't go with much apart from black.  I don't think they'd look quite right with indigo or grey jeans.


 
Hi, I just wondered did you ever get the Andrews and if so what colour did you go with?


----------



## rdgldy

Got the cutest pair of IM boots yesterday from LaGarconne-pictures up in a minute.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## hedgwin99

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2826278




Looks comfy!! Is that flat boots or it has hidden wedges??


----------



## rdgldy

hedgwin99 said:


> Looks comfy!! Is that flat boots or it has hidden wedges??



They are flats, and the style is Nia.


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2826278



LOVE these boots!
If I lived in a cold climate I would have a pair too


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> LOVE these boots!
> If I lived in a cold climate I would have a pair too


Thanks!! They're so much fun!!


----------



## boxermomof2

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2826278



Love them! 
Were they true to size?
I wear a 37 in dicker boots, but had to size up for the studded moccasins from last season.


----------



## rdgldy

boxermom,  did size up-I am a 39 and got the 40.


----------



## boxermomof2

rdgldy said:


> boxermom,  did size up-I am a 39 and got the 40.



Thanks!
 I ordered green, can't wait to get them!


----------



## rdgldy

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks!
> I ordered green, can't wait to get them!



Yay!! Twins!


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!!




rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2826278


----------



## rdgldy

amacasa said:


> Adorable !!!



thank you!!


----------



## tonkamama

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2826278



Love 

I went over my holiday budget otherwise I would love to get a pair!


----------



## rdgldy

tonkamama said:


> Love
> 
> I went over my holiday budget otherwise I would love to get a pair!



Can't twist your arm?  They're so much fun


----------



## chaussurewhore

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2826278


these look really cute! i just got the neta ones.  kinda similar but with  high heels.


----------



## rdgldy

chaussurewhore said:


> these look really cute! i just got the neta ones.  kinda similar but with  high heels.



Congratulations!!! I just love Marant booties!!


----------



## Dodo_doll

hi ladies can anyone help me with the sizing on the nowles boots? I am usually a size 7, i have the 37 in tacys and they are a bit tight, how does the nowles fit compared to the tacy


----------



## am2022

I adore both the nia and neta
Would you post pics please
are they true to size ?
Are they comfortable to walk in with the 4 inch heel?
Thanks 


chaussurewhore said:


> these look
> 
> really cute! i just got the neta ones.  kinda similar but with  high heels.


----------



## rdgldy

amacasa said:


> I adore both the nia and neta
> Would you post pics please
> are they true to size ?
> Are they comfortable to walk in with the 4 inch heel?
> Thanks



I have found the nia to run small, I did size up in them.  The fur also sheds a lot....all over my black jeans    but I really adore them.


----------



## saira1214

Dodo_doll said:


> hi ladies can anyone help me with the sizing on the nowles boots? I am usually a size 7, i have the 37 in tacys and they are a bit tight, how does the nowles fit compared to the tacy



The Nowles fit TTS IMO.


----------



## am2022

Thanks  so much for the tip!
I think we are the same shoe size ..
Any chance you tried the heeled neta ?
I'm a true size 40 but that's sold out
I was going to go 41 but boutique owner is suggesting 39 which kind of scares me as I am never 39 in any maRant shoe.. 

But then I don't want the 41 to be too big either



rdgldy said:


> I have found the nia to run small, I did size up in them.  The fur also sheds a lot....all over my black jeans    but I really adore them.


----------



## rdgldy

amacasa said:


> Thanks  so much for the tip!
> I think we are the same shoe size ..
> Any chance you tried the heeled neta ?
> I'm a true size 40 but that's sold out
> I was going to go 41 but boutique owner is suggesting 39 which kind of scares me as I am never 39 in any maRant shoe..
> 
> But then I don't want the 41 to be too big either


I have not tried on the neta.  I did have the berry, which looks like a similar heel, and those did run a little big.


----------



## Katmegdar

Ladies I wanted to get a pair of kowles boots but not sure about the sizing. I wear 37 in bobby so should i get the same bobby. Thanks!


----------



## sammie225

Does anyone have modeling pics of the Aleen boot?I'm debating between this one and the Andrew


----------



## Dodo_doll

saira1214 said:


> The Nowles fit TTS IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## mosses

IStuckACello said:


> Anyone have the dazzle boots that isn't super duper tall? How's it look slouched over the knee? Are they made for super skinny legs?


I own a pair. They don't run small, take your normal size. However, if you have skinny legs, they don't stay on very well. Slouched down, they are not really flattering.


----------



## armyofbirds

If anyone's interested, Liberty has some new season Dicker boots available online for a weirdly low price - they're £205 when most other UK online retailers have them at £340-360. Wonder if it's a mistake or if there's a reason they're priced like that...
http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty//Light-Brown-Dicker-Suede-Ankle-Boots-/117467


----------



## saira1214

armyofbirds said:


> If anyone's interested, Liberty has some new season Dicker boots available online for a weirdly low price - they're £205 when most other UK online retailers have them at £340-360. Wonder if it's a mistake or if there's a reason they're priced like that...
> http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty//Light-Brown-Dicker-Suede-Ankle-Boots-/117467




I saw a similar price on farfetch yesterday for black dickers. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Zoe C

saira1214 said:


> I saw a similar price on farfetch yesterday for black dickers. Not sure what the deal is.




When you buy on farfetch, the price you see is before taxes. When you check out, it adds the corresponding amount on taxes. I don't know Liberty but if it comprises taxes then it is a deal for sure!


----------



## saira1214

Zoe C said:


> When you buy on farfetch, the price you see is before taxes. When you check out, it adds the corresponding amount on taxes. I don't know Liberty but if it comprises taxes then it is a deal for sure!



With duties included they were still way cheap.


----------



## Zoe C

saira1214 said:


> With duties included they were still way cheap.




Go for it!!!


----------



## saira1214

Zoe C said:


> Go for it!!!



They are unfortunately sold out now.  They were the black and I already scored my Anthra pair so I'm good.


----------



## Zoe C

saira1214 said:


> They are unfortunately sold out now.  They were the black and I already scored my Anthra pair so I'm good.




Such a pity! At least you got one pair  enjoy!!! And thanks for the heads up on the price!!


----------



## mosses

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2826278


Yay, got the Nia's in sale yesterday!! They're super comfy. Just love m!


----------



## rdgldy

mosses said:


> Yay, got the Nia's in sale yesterday!! They're super comfy. Just love m!




yay!!!!!!


----------



## ExBagHag

I am new to Marant boots and with the purchase of my first pair -- Beslay boots -- I have now acquired Chess boots in black and the Nowles snow boot.  

However, I am in love with all 3.


----------



## jellybebe

Do you guys think these are the same shoe photographed in different lighting?


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> Do you guys think these are the same shoe photographed in different lighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842831
> View attachment 2842832




No the spots are completely different


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:


> No the spots are completely different




Darn! I don't know if IM made 2 different types of leopard print, which is why I'm confused.


----------



## ExBagHag

Anyone own the Cluster boot?  Thoughts?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Has anyone seen these Isabel Marant Milla shoes in real life? They are on sale several places and I'm kinda in love... But I don't know anything about the fit and I'm also a bit concerned about wearability...


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried the Ralf boot yet? I'm in love...


----------



## ExBagHag

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone tried the Ralf boot yet? I'm in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844263




I have contemplated those myself.  They're pretty cute.  My hesitation is the "elfin" look to them.


----------



## jellybebe

ExBagHag said:


> I have contemplated those myself.  They're pretty cute.  My hesitation is the "elfin" look to them.




Haha I never considered that. I just thought they were dressed up Dewars.


----------



## rainneday

HI ladies, I searched through this thread for information on heel slippage and found a few posts. 
I recently tried on some Basleys and they definitely had heel slippage, even with 2 pair of thin socks (I tried 1 pair of thick socks over a pair of thin and they would not zip up the back). The SA who was helping me said that this is how they are supposed to wear (she said all IM wedge boots will do this), but I wanted to get your opinion. Are they truly supposed to slip as I walk? It wasn't just a tiny bit of slippage, but enough to annoy me. 
I didn't buy them as there was no smaller size to compare fit to, they were on sale for a decent price, but the fit was boggling and I felt like the SA just wanted to make a sale and get me out of there. 
Any advice is appreciated! TIA!


----------



## champagne_dream

hi ladies, does anyone own or has tried on the Royston boots? I usually wear a size 8 in alexander wang boots but these french sizes throws me off. Does these run smaller, TTS or larger? i ordered the french size 38 but now i'm not sure if this will be too small 
any feedback would be appreciated

https://static6.ssense.com/ssenseweb/image/upload/v122/42600F128012_1.jpg


----------



## Zoe C

rainneday said:


> HI ladies, I searched through this thread for information on heel slippage and found a few posts.
> I recently tried on some Basleys and they definitely had heel slippage, even with 2 pair of thin socks (I tried 1 pair of thick socks over a pair of thin and they would not zip up the back). The SA who was helping me said that this is how they are supposed to wear (she said all IM wedge boots will do this), but I wanted to get your opinion. Are they truly supposed to slip as I walk? It wasn't just a tiny bit of slippage, but enough to annoy me.
> I didn't buy them as there was no smaller size to compare fit to, they were on sale for a decent price, but the fit was boggling and I felt like the SA just wanted to make a sale and get me out of there.
> Any advice is appreciated! TIA!




This happened to me too. In my case a smaller size turned out to be great. I usually am a 37 on IM's but with Basleys and Bobbys I had to go down one size because a 37 was way too wide, so 36 fitted perfectly.

Hope this helps &#128536;


----------



## rainneday

Zoe C said:


> This happened to me too. In my case a smaller size turned out to be great. I usually am a 37 on IM's but with Basleys and Bobbys I had to go down one size because a 37 was way too wide, so 36 fitted perfectly.
> 
> Hope this helps &#128536;



Thank you! It does help  They must have been a size too big!


----------



## ExBagHag

rainneday said:


> HI ladies, I searched through this thread for information on heel slippage and found a few posts.
> I recently tried on some Basleys and they definitely had heel slippage, even with 2 pair of thin socks (I tried 1 pair of thick socks over a pair of thin and they would not zip up the back). The SA who was helping me said that this is how they are supposed to wear (she said all IM wedge boots will do this), but I wanted to get your opinion. Are they truly supposed to slip as I walk? It wasn't just a tiny bit of slippage, but enough to annoy me.
> I didn't buy them as there was no smaller size to compare fit to, they were on sale for a decent price, but the fit was boggling and I felt like the SA just wanted to make a sale and get me out of there.
> Any advice is appreciated! TIA!




I have the Beslays and needed to go from my usual 39 to a 40.  I suppose my heel slips a bit but it doesn't bother me. 

I also have the Chess Boot which runs a full size large.  I kept the 39 but maybe could've done a 38.  I didn't want to wait, so I kept the 39 and let my feet sweat with thick socks. 

I also have the Nowles boot. They run a tad bit small but the 39 was good enough.  Tons of heel slippage on those but they are beyond cute. 

Marant boots are a new obsession for me.  My only complaint (besides the price) is the inconsistency with sizing.


----------



## jellybebe

rainneday said:


> HI ladies, I searched through this thread for information on heel slippage and found a few posts.
> I recently tried on some Basleys and they definitely had heel slippage, even with 2 pair of thin socks (I tried 1 pair of thick socks over a pair of thin and they would not zip up the back). The SA who was helping me said that this is how they are supposed to wear (she said all IM wedge boots will do this), but I wanted to get your opinion. Are they truly supposed to slip as I walk? It wasn't just a tiny bit of slippage, but enough to annoy me.
> I didn't buy them as there was no smaller size to compare fit to, they were on sale for a decent price, but the fit was boggling and I felt like the SA just wanted to make a sale and get me out of there.
> Any advice is appreciated! TIA!




Mine slip too but I think they fit big. I got my usual size 39 and found them loose, which is too bad because I love the style. I might have to try some insoles.


----------



## rainneday

ExBagHag said:


> I have the Beslays and needed to go from my usual 39 to a 40.  I suppose my heel slips a bit but it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I also have the Chess Boot which runs a full size large.  I kept the 39 but maybe could've done a 38.  I didn't want to wait, so I kept the 39 and let my feet sweat with thick socks.
> 
> I also have the Nowles boot. They run a tad bit small but the 39 was good enough.  Tons of heel slippage on those but they are beyond cute.
> 
> Marant boots are a new obsession for me.  My only complaint (besides the price) is the inconsistency with sizing.



Thank you! This is very helpful. I would have bought them if the 2 pair of socks worked for me...they were so cute. 



jellybebe said:


> Mine slip too but I think they fit big. I got my usual size 39 and found them loose, which is too bad because I love the style. I might have to try some insoles.



Thank you! I think that if you can get them zipped with an insert you will be good to go. 
The size that I tried was 40 and I am anywhere from 8 1/2 to 9 1/2 US size, most of my European size shoes are 39, maybe 1 or 2 size 40. I thought that the IM size 40 was French and so like a size 9 US. I do think this style runs a bit large.


----------



## chaussurewhore

amacasa said:


> Thanks  so much for the tip!
> I think we are the same shoe size ..
> Any chance you tried the heeled neta ?
> I'm a true size 40 but that's sold out
> I was going to go 41 but boutique owner is suggesting 39 which kind of scares me as I am never 39 in any maRant shoe..
> 
> But then I don't want the 41 to be too big either


netas are uber comfortable. but i do wear marant heels all the time. i think these run generous like the scarlets. 
i just posted a pix on my blog. more soon.


----------



## ExBagHag

Newly obsessed with IM shoes. 

Nowles Boot (probably my favorite)



Beslay Boot (my first IM purchase)



Chess Boots



And the newest purchase but going back. Somehow this style does not look right on me.  Cluster Boot


----------



## ExBagHag

FYI - the Nowles boot in camel is on sale at Barneys.com for $489 (originally $810).


----------



## sammie225

from the farfetch sale  they had 20%additional on all sale. couldn't pass on that deal  fashionbarbecue.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0058.jpg


----------



## sofaa

Isabel Marant Andrew Boots 40% off on ssense.com!!! Size 36, 37 and 39 FR still! I managed to score my size 

https://www.ssense.com/women/product/isabel_marant/black-couture-andrew-ankle-boots/111380


----------



## imlvholic

ExBagHag said:


> Anyone own the Cluster boot?  Thoughts?



I got my black leather Cluster the first time it got released last year & it's been my go to boots. I loved it so much i had to hunt for the Caleen boots (Cluster but with studs) that had sold out. They're so comfortable, i can walk all day long w/out thinking about it & love the hidden wedge for a little lift. I wear both a lot, i need to resole, lol... So worth the investment, they're so cute with skinnys, leggings & even with shorts & skirts.


----------



## imlvholic

COPENHAGEN said:


> Has anyone seen these Isabel Marant Milla shoes in real life? They are on sale several places and I'm kinda in love... But I don't know anything about the fit and I'm also a bit concerned about wearability...



They're very cute,but I know i can never go far with them on. They looked so high & uncomfortable to me.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

imlvholic said:


> They're very cute,but I know i can never go far with them on. They looked so high & uncomfortable to me.


They do look very high... I think I'll stick to some lower boots/heels. They were on sale 60% so that's prob why I got tempted


----------



## roses5682

I'm dying for a pair of cluster boots. I was hoping to catch them on sale after the holidays but nothing so far. I may just suck it up and pay full price. IF anyone sees a deal please post...


----------



## ennna

roses5682 said:


> I'm dying for a pair of cluster boots. I was hoping to catch them on sale after the holidays but nothing so far. I may just suck it up and pay full price. IF anyone sees a deal please post...



Are you looking for the leather ones (Cluster) only, or the suede (Crisi) too? I think I saw the brown Crisi on matches, marked down. I bought the black Crisi this year


----------



## saira1214

sofaa said:


> Isabel Marant Andrew Boots 40% off on ssense.com!!! Size 36, 37 and 39 FR still! I managed to score my size
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/women/product/isabel_marant/black-couture-andrew-ankle-boots/111380



Must have been for a short period of time. They are not showing a sale price now.


----------



## roses5682

ennna said:


> Are you looking for the leather ones (Cluster) only, or the suede (Crisi) too? I think I saw the brown Crisi on matches, marked down. I bought the black Crisi this year




The leather. But I'm also considering a pair of tab Crisis too.


----------



## rainneday

rainneday said:


> HI ladies, I searched through this thread for information on heel slippage and found a few posts.
> I recently tried on some Basleys and they definitely had heel slippage, even with 2 pair of thin socks (I tried 1 pair of thick socks over a pair of thin and they would not zip up the back). The SA who was helping me said that this is how they are supposed to wear (she said all IM wedge boots will do this), but I wanted to get your opinion. Are they truly supposed to slip as I walk? It wasn't just a tiny bit of slippage, but enough to annoy me.
> I didn't buy them as there was no smaller size to compare fit to, they were on sale for a decent price, but the fit was boggling and I felt like the SA just wanted to make a sale and get me out of there.
> Any advice is appreciated! TIA!





Zoe C said:


> This happened to me too. In my case a smaller size turned out to be great. I usually am a 37 on IM's but with Basleys and Bobbys I had to go down one size because a 37 was way too wide, so 36 fitted perfectly.
> 
> Hope this helps &#128536;





ExBagHag said:


> I have the Beslays and needed to go from my usual 39 to a 40.  I suppose my heel slips a bit but it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I also have the Chess Boot which runs a full size large.  I kept the 39 but maybe could've done a 38.  I didn't want to wait, so I kept the 39 and let my feet sweat with thick socks.
> 
> I also have the Nowles boot. They run a tad bit small but the 39 was good enough.  Tons of heel slippage on those but they are beyond cute.
> 
> Marant boots are a new obsession for me.  My only complaint (besides the price) is the inconsistency with sizing.





jellybebe said:


> Mine slip too but I think they fit big. I got my usual size 39 and found them loose, which is too bad because I love the style. I might have to try some insoles.



Updating. I went back and bought the Besleys! The SA who was there this time was super helpful and even gave me some inserts for them. They fit pretty darn well  once I had those in, and gosh, they are cute! Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Zoe C

rainneday said:


> Updating. I went back and bought the Besleys! The SA who was there this time was super helpful and even gave me some inserts for them. They fit pretty darn well  once I had those in, and gosh, they are cute! Thanks again for the advice!




Great!! Did you have to size down??


----------



## rainneday

Zoe C said:


> Great!! Did you have to size down??



They only had size 40, so I went with it. Is this a 40 French? I usually wear 39-39 1/2 and in US sizes anywhere from 8 1/2 to 9 1/2. I don't think I could go any smaller in length on this shoe, the slippage is just part of the fit, the inserts really help.  Idk if I mentioned they were on sale, $259 at Barney's.


----------



## Zoe C

rainneday said:


> They only had size 40, so I went with it. Is this a 40 French? I usually wear 39-39 1/2 and in US sizes anywhere from 8 1/2 to 9 1/2. I don't think I could go any smaller in length on this shoe, the slippage is just part of the fit, the inserts really help.  Idk if I mentioned they were on sale, $259 at Barney's.




&#128561;&#128525; great deal!!! Now, enjoy them!!
About size, I think it all depends on the model, the season and, above all, your type of foot and how you feel more comfortable in the shoe. I think IM uses the european sizing, not specifically the french one. I live in Spain and I buy my IMs in my regular European 37. It is only in the Baisleys and the Bobbys I had to size down... The rest is AOK. I always try them before buying.

Now, enjoy those Babes!!


----------



## rainneday

Zoe C said:


> &#128561;&#128525; great deal!!! Now, enjoy them!!
> About size, I think it all depends on the model, the season and, above all, your type of foot and how you feel more comfortable in the shoe. I think IM uses the european sizing, not specifically the french one. I live in Spain and I buy my IMs in my regular European 37. It is only in the Baisleys and the Bobbys I had to size down... The rest is AOK. I always try them before buying.
> 
> Now, enjoy those Babes!!



Interesting! I am looking forward to trying on other styles and getting a better idea of what size I am, but for now, I am loving these! Thank you, I'm excited to wear them & thanks again for chiming in to help me out.


----------



## imlvholic

I'm waiting for the black Nowles to go on sale, been eyeing on them since last year.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Any petite ladies out there rocking the Dicker boots?  I'm not sure how they would look on a tiny person w/ skinny ankles.  Last thing I need is to spend all that money and look like a clown! 

I am looking for something that's easy to wear and also very comfortable yet doesn't make me look dumpy.  I'm just not sure I can pull this off though.  Plus size 35 is near impossible to find!  

Thanks!


----------



## Zoe C

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Any petite ladies out there rocking the Dicker boots?  I'm not sure how they would look on a tiny person w/ skinny ankles.  Last thing I need is to spend all that money and look like a clown!
> 
> I am looking for something that's easy to wear and also very comfortable yet doesn't make me look dumpy.  I'm just not sure I can pull this off though.  Plus size 35 is near impossible to find!
> 
> Thanks!




I am quite petite, but my legs are really strong (ballet dancer). I was worried exactly by the opposite: that my legs looked weirdly masculine. 
Fortunately, these boots look great with everything!! But I think that if I had thinner legs they would look better!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Thank you Zoe C!  That was very helpful.  I wish I have strong ballerina legs.  I bet you look gorgeous in everything!  What size did you buy and what color?

Ok I'm so confused about the sizing!!  I saw some websites listing them as 36 IT and others 36 EU.  What are they equivalent to in US size?   I'm all over the place, CL, YSL and Valentino Rockstuds I fit 34EU but in Stuart Weitzman, Cole Haan and Aquatalia I'm actually a size 5.    So what size should I be looking for if I want the Dicker boots?

I hate my tiny feet! So hard to find my size!


----------



## Zoe C

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Thank you Zoe C!  That was very helpful.  I wish I have strong ballerina legs.  I bet you look gorgeous in everything!  What size did you buy and what color?
> 
> Ok I'm so confused about the sizing!!  I saw some websites listing them as 36 IT and others 36 EU.  What are they equivalent to in US size?   I'm all over the place, CL, YSL and Valentino Rockstuds I fit 34EU but in Stuart Weitzman, Cole Haan and Aquatalia I'm actually a size 5.    So what size should I be looking for if I want the Dicker boots?
> 
> I hate my tiny feet! So hard to find my size!




Thanks! You make me blush!! Strong legs are a good feature but it can also  make you look shorter (and I am petite, remember?) Anyway I am pretty sure you'll also look gorgeous in anything, being petite and thin 

Mine are Taupe in 37 which is my regular european size (I don't know if there's any difference with the Spanish size). I looked it up for you and the EU 37 equals to around 23,5 cm or a US size 7. In the same equivalence chart, it says a 35 is somewhere between 21,8-22,3 cm long, and equals a US 5.

I hope this helps. I know how difficult finding shoes in 35 can be, my mom is that size and it is a nightmare for her.

Good luck!!


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen the nowles boots in black on sale?


----------



## saira1214

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone seen the nowles boots in black on sale?




Only place I saw them for sale was matches.com, but they sold out pretty quick. I got the tan instead.


----------



## ExBagHag

Nowles boots -- get 'em if you can.  Now that we have some snow, I am more in love....although I won't wear them in slushy conditions.


----------



## hazzygogo

Ok in love&#10084;&#65039;with the Nowels.  Had at Barneys almost half off. All sizes a few days ago.  Now just 7.  Only tan.  If anyone is looking?  Have wanted forever and glad finally purchased.  They are so comfortable and warm!  Sometimes after wearing my Bobbies my toes hurt but the hidden wedge in the Nowels seems more comfortable, maybe because of all,the fluff.  They are amazing!


----------



## snowcup

imlvholic said:


> I got my black leather Cluster the first time it got released last year & it's been my go to boots. I loved it so much i had to hunt for the Caleen boots (Cluster but with studs) that had sold out. They're so comfortable, i can walk all day long w/out thinking about it & love the hidden wedge for a little lift. I wear both a lot, i need to resole, lol... So worth the investment, they're so cute with skinnys, leggings & even with shorts & skirts.


Interesting, haven't heard much about the Cluster boot. 

How is the sizing on the Cluster? Would you suggest sizing up or down for half-sizers? A couple of people mentioned the suede Crisi was sizing large...


----------



## imlvholic

snowcup said:


> Interesting, haven't heard much about the Cluster boot.
> 
> How is the sizing on the Cluster? Would you suggest sizing up or down for half-sizers? A couple of people mentioned the suede Crisi was sizing large...



My black leather Cluster is tts. They're the most comfortable shoes I've ever bought right out of the box, no need to break in. I literally wore mine all day impressively without any issues of discomfort at all. I so highly recommend it if you're considering getting it. I'd buy it again if i didn't have it, the reason why i had to have the Caleen too  

I haven't tried the Crisi in suede but i think they're the same mold.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

saira1214 said:


> Only place I saw them for sale was matches.com, but they sold out pretty quick. I got the tan instead.





ExBagHag said:


> Nowles boots -- get 'em if you can.  Now that we have some snow, I am more in love....although I won't wear them in slushy conditions.





hazzygogo said:


> Ok in love&#10084;&#65039;with the Nowels.  Had at Barneys almost half off. All sizes a few days ago.  Now just 7.  Only tan.  If anyone is looking?  Have wanted forever and glad finally purchased.  They are so comfortable and warm!  Sometimes after wearing my Bobbies my toes hurt but the hidden wedge in the Nowels seems more comfortable, maybe because of all,the fluff.  They are amazing!



Hope this works.. I think I must have been checking while they were just changing the prices of the Nowles on Net-a-porter.. both colors are 70% off!  Got a pair.. hope I got the right size since I was trying to read reviews and some said run small some said TTS.. I got the size I got in my Bobby's.

Good luck!  (and FYI I tried using the extra 20% of sale because they aren't labeled final reduction but it didn't work either - maybe I caught it too early so they haven't been marked yet..)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/374552

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/457713


----------



## cinnabun4chu

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Any petite ladies out there rocking the Dicker boots?  I'm not sure how they would look on a tiny person w/ skinny ankles.  Last thing I need is to spend all that money and look like a clown!
> 
> I am looking for something that's easy to wear and also very comfortable yet doesn't make me look dumpy.  I'm just not sure I can pull this off though.  Plus size 35 is near impossible to find!
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't like how they looked on me .. I had the same thought and ultimately sold them off because I just did not like how they fit on my ankles (I'm 5'2" for reference).  I do have other Isabel Marant shoes that I like much better though!


----------



## Kazzi

cinnabun4chu said:


> Hope this works.. I think I must have been checking while they were just changing the prices of the Nowles on Net-a-porter.. both colors are 70% off!  Got a pair.. hope I got the right size since I was trying to read reviews and some said run small some said TTS.. I got the size I got in my Bobby's.
> 
> Good luck!  (and FYI I tried using the extra 20% of sale because they aren't labeled final reduction but it didn't work either - maybe I caught it too early so they haven't been marked yet..)
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/374552
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/457713


 
Thank you so much for posting this, just got a pair in black! I asked about the 20% and it seems they do not qualify as it's only on final clearance not final reduction, whatever that means?? Anyway even shipping to the UK it's still a great price and they are sold out on NAP here! Thanks again x


----------



## ExBagHag

cinnabun4chu said:


> Hope this works.. I think I must have been checking while they were just changing the prices of the Nowles on Net-a-porter.. both colors are 70% off!  Got a pair.. hope I got the right size since I was trying to read reviews and some said run small some said TTS.. I got the size I got in my Bobby's.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!  (and FYI I tried using the extra 20% of sale because they aren't labeled final reduction but it didn't work either - maybe I caught it too early so they haven't been marked yet..)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/374552
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/457713




Whoa!  I can't pass up $252 for the camel color.  I already have the black and I love them.  I agree, TTS.


----------



## Kazzi

ExBagHag said:


> Whoa!  I can't pass up $252 for the camel color.  I already have the black and I love them.  I agree, TTS.


 
Can I ask you when you say TTS did you go with what would be your French sizing? I'm IT36 but go up to FR37...do you think this will be ok, or should I have got FR36? (I usually find that too small!), thanks


----------



## ExBagHag

Kazzi said:


> Can I ask you when you say TTS did you go with what would be your French sizing? I'm IT36 but go up to FR37...do you think this will be ok, or should I have got FR36? (I usually find that too small!), thanks




I wear a 39 in most designer shoes whether they're from France or Italy.  The Nowles are a little snug but I think going up in size would defeat the purpose of the warmth if they were loose.  I am a 39 in most IM shoes.


----------



## Kazzi

ExBagHag said:


> I wear a 39 in most designer shoes whether they're from France or Italy.  The Nowles are a little snug but I think going up in size would defeat the purpose of the warmth if they were loose.  I am a 39 in most IM shoes.


 
Wish I'd ordered both now but with having to pay import taxes it all adds up! As I said I have tried FR36 in the past and they have been too tight so played it safe by buying the FR37! I'm pretty sure they won't be tooooo big and I will be wearing socks so fingers crossed they will be fine!! Thank you for getting back to me so quickly x


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

cinnabun4chu said:


> I didn't like how they looked on me .. I had the same thought and ultimately sold them off because I just did not like how they fit on my ankles (I'm 5'2" for reference).  I do have other Isabel Marant shoes that I like much better though!



Thank you so much for your feedback!  It's truly not my typical style either but I'm trying to look for something super comfortable to wear everyday but so far everything I have found are so ugly and old looking!  I'm old but not that old!  It doesn't help when I'm only 5'.  

I did order a pair online.  I got confused about the sizing so I ended up with IT 36 when I needed a 35!  But surprisingly they didn't feel too loose?    I actually like having a little room up top so I can wear socks without having my big toes squished.  Although I'm thinking I should order the 35 just to be sure.

Anyway, can you all tell me if this looks bad?  I'm very out of shape (been ill since 2008) so I'm starting to work out now hoping to tone up my legs more.  Please be brutally honest!  These are too expensive to keep if they make me look bad!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Kazzi said:


> Can I ask you when you say TTS did you go with what would be your French sizing? I'm IT36 but go up to FR37...do you think this will be ok, or should I have got FR36? (I usually find that too small!), thanks



Hi,  I was very confused about sizing too!  I'm an IT 35 which is equivalent to FR 36.  I accidentally got IT 36 when I bough my Dickers so I learned it the hard way.  If you're IT 36 then that's the same as FR 37!  If you get FR36 it will be a size too small!  

So when ordering from NAP they always say to size up which confused me bc that suggested the shoes run small.  When in fact they should have said we use FR sizing which is different than IT sizing!  I hope my rambling makes some sense?


----------



## ExBagHag

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback!  It's truly not my typical style either but I'm trying to look for something super comfortable to wear everyday but so far everything I have found are so ugly and old looking!  I'm old but not that old!  It doesn't help when I'm only 5'.
> 
> I did order a pair online.  I got confused about the sizing so I ended up with IT 36 when I needed a 35!  But surprisingly they didn't feel too loose?    I actually like having a little room up top so I can wear socks without having my big toes squished.  Although I'm thinking I should order the 35 just to be sure.
> 
> Anyway, can you all tell me if this looks bad?  I'm very out of shape (been ill since 2008) so I'm starting to work out now hoping to tone up my legs more.  Please be brutally honest!  These are too expensive to keep if they make me look bad!
> 
> View attachment 2863966




Those look great on you....keepers.


----------



## saira1214

cinnabun4chu said:


> Hope this works.. I think I must have been checking while they were just changing the prices of the Nowles on Net-a-porter.. both colors are 70% off!  Got a pair.. hope I got the right size since I was trying to read reviews and some said run small some said TTS.. I got the size I got in my Bobby's.
> 
> Good luck!  (and FYI I tried using the extra 20% of sale because they aren't labeled final reduction but it didn't work either - maybe I caught it too early so they haven't been marked yet..)
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/374552
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/457713



Thank you so much! I can't believe they have been marked down so much! Wow, I really wanted the black and now I have them! Thanks so much, again!


----------



## Kazzi

ExBagHag said:


> Those look great on you....keepers.


 
I agree, they suit you! 
Think Dickers are a good boot to go with from what you've said, they go with almost anything and imo are a flattering boot especially considering they hit the ankle! I say this as I'm only 5'2" and usually avoid anything that cuts me off at the ankle for height reasons but I've had Dickers since IM brought them out and have several pairs which over the years I've worn to death!! I find them super comfortable too! Hope you enjoy them x


----------



## Kazzi

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Hi,  I was very confused about sizing too!  I'm an IT 35 which is equivalent to FR 36.  I accidentally got IT 36 when I bough my Dickers so I learned it the hard way.  If you're IT 36 then that's the same as FR 37!  If you get FR36 it will be a size too small!
> 
> So when ordering from NAP they always say to size up which confused me bc that suggested the shoes run small.  When in fact they should have said we use FR sizing which is different than IT sizing!  I hope my rambling makes some sense?


 
Thanks! I just wish IM would stick to one sizing instead of doing some styles in FR and others EU/IT!! I have the Basley and wore it to death so reordered last summer, when it had changed to the Besley, not for one minute did I expect the whole sizing to have changed!!! The Basley 36 was like wearing a slipper but I struggled to get my foot into the Besley 36! Luckily I could exchange but I really don't understand why she does this???


----------



## Surferrosa

Thanks so much for the heads up of the Nowles at 70% off at NAP US! Just ordered a black pair!!! Evening with the extortionate shipping to the UK they're still an absolute bargain! Can't wait to receive them xx


----------



## cinnabun4chu

saira1214 said:


> Thank you so much! I can't believe they have been marked down so much! Wow, I really wanted the black and now I have them! Thanks so much, again!





Surferrosa said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up of the Nowles at 70% off at NAP US! Just ordered a black pair!!! Evening with the extortionate shipping to the UK they're still an absolute bargain! Can't wait to receive them xx





Kazzi said:


> Thank you so much for posting this, just got a pair in black! I asked about the 20% and it seems they do not qualify as it's only on final clearance not final reduction, whatever that means?? Anyway even shipping to the UK it's still a great price and they are sold out on NAP here! Thanks again x





ExBagHag said:


> Whoa!  I can't pass up $252 for the camel color.  I already have the black and I love them.  I agree, TTS.



You guys are making me want to camel too even though I know in my heart that I will never wear them if I have the black!  

Already got a shipping confirmation on mine and their warehouse is like the next town over so I'll get them by Monday, yipee!!!!!  Now I'm just hoping I got the right size..


----------



## hazzygogo

Thank you for passing on sale info!!!  What a price!  W&#10084;&#65039;W!!  I had purchased the camel Nowles from Barneys a few weeks ago for half off.   As they haven't been worn, will return.  I went on NAP and was able to purchase my size and a pair for my niece.  She will be thrilled!  They are true to size.  I wear 38 in Edris, 39 in Bob and Dickers and 39 in Caroll.  The size 39 Nowels did have a bit of extra room if I tried on with bare feet.  With a sturdy sock they were perfect!  As paid PayPal, there was nowhere to put promotion code for the extra 20% off so I just called customer service and they will credit my account as soon as order is dispatched.  Thanks again for info.  My pocketbook, feet and neice love you!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Surferrosa said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up of the Nowles at 70% off at NAP US! Just ordered a black pair!!! Evening with the extortionate shipping to the UK they're still an absolute bargain! Can't wait to receive them xx


So its possible to order from the US site when in Europe? They aren't marked down on the international site and even sold out in my size there.


----------



## Surferrosa

hazzygogo said:


> Thank you for passing on sale info!!!  What a price!  W&#10084;&#65039;W!!  I had purchased the camel Nowles from Barneys a few weeks ago for half off.   As they haven't been worn, will return.  I went on NAP and was able to purchase my size and a pair for my niece.  She will be thrilled!  They are true to size.  I wear 38 in Edris, 39 in Bob and Dickers and 39 in Caroll.  The size 39 Nowels did have a bit of extra room if I tried on with bare feet.  With a sturdy sock they were perfect!  As paid PayPal, there was nowhere to put promotion code for the extra 20% off so I just called customer service and they will credit my account as soon as order is dispatched.  Thanks again for info.  My pocketbook, feet and neice love you!




Are they honouring the discount? When I entered the code it said the code was valid but my purchase didn't qualify. Mine have already been dispatched. Might be worth dropping them an email!


----------



## hazzygogo

Hi there.  I called customer service at NAP and they honored the addition 20% off.  Call them and have your order number ready.   I am sure you will have no problem.


----------



## Kazzi

Surferrosa said:


> Are they honouring the discount? When I entered the code it said the code was valid but my purchase didn't qualify. Mine have already been dispatched. Might be worth dropping them an email!


 
That's what it said when I entered it so I rang to ask and was told they did not qualify for the discount! Maybe depends who you speak to! Mine have dispatched too so maybe I need to contact them again also!


----------



## hazzygogo

It is worth a try.  They are not showing on final reduction so they should honor sale.


----------



## Kazzi

hazzygogo said:


> It is worth a try.  They are not showing on final reduction so they should honor sale.


 
It most definitely is! I have just called them and was told the person I spoke to earlier must have made a mistake and I'm now being issued a refund for the 20%!! So an even better deal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazzi

Surferrosa said:


> Are they honouring the discount? When I entered the code it said the code was valid but my purchase didn't qualify. Mine have already been dispatched. Might be worth dropping them an email!




Give them a quick call if you can, I just did and they apologised for the mistake and are issuing me a refund for the 20%!!


----------



## hazzygogo




----------



## cinnabun4chu

Surferrosa said:


> Are they honouring the discount? When I entered the code it said the code was valid but my purchase didn't qualify. Mine have already been dispatched. Might be worth dropping them an email!





hazzygogo said:


> Hi there.  I called customer service at NAP and they honored the addition 20% off.  Call them and have your order number ready.   I am sure you will have no problem.





Kazzi said:


> That's what it said when I entered it so I rang to ask and was told they did not qualify for the discount! Maybe depends who you speak to! Mine have dispatched too so maybe I need to contact them again also!





hazzygogo said:


> It is worth a try.  They are not showing on final reduction so they should honor sale.





Kazzi said:


> It most definitely is! I have just called them and was told the person I spoke to earlier must have made a mistake and I'm now being issued a refund for the 20%!! So an even better deal!!!!!!!!!!





Kazzi said:


> Give them a quick call if you can, I just did and they apologised for the mistake and are issuing me a refund for the 20%!!



Ok so when I did it, I nicely insisted because the first time around they spoke to their manager and didn't want to give it to me and I said it wasn't labeled or else I wouldn't expect it and so if he could just try one more time (I mentioned I knew it was honored for others too).  Came back and said they'd do it as a one time courtesy, I thanked the rep greatly and went on my merry little way!


----------



## Kazzi

Well done!!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I just ordered the black Nowles and spoke to QS who told me it was a mistake that the 20% wasn't working on that item and that I should just e-mail them the order number and they would fix it.


----------



## ExBagHag

Can someone give me the discount code please?


----------



## Kazzi

ExBagHag said:


> Can someone give me the discount code please?


 


Here you go....20SALE
It's also on the NAP website, near the top of the page.


----------



## ExBagHag

Kazzi said:


> Here you go....20SALE
> It's also on the NAP website, near the top of the page.




Thank you!


----------



## hazzygogo

cinnabun4chu said:


> Ok so when I did it, I nicely insisted because the first time around they spoke to their manager and didn't want to give it to me and I said it wasn't labeled or else I wouldn't expect it and so if he could just try one more time (I mentioned I knew it was honored for others too).  Came back and said they'd do it as a one time courtesy, I thanked the rep greatly and went on my merry little way!



cinnabun...internally greatful to you as you have made my really awful week not so awful at all.  I would have never been looking for the Nowles on NAP as had just purchase elsewhere.  Would have come onto the forum for some other reason days later, read the posts and probably missed out.  So I thank you!  &#127799;&#127799;&#127799;


----------



## cinnabun4chu

hazzygogo said:


> cinnabun...internally greatful to you as you have made my really awful week not so awful at all.  I would have never been looking for the Nowles on NAP as had just purchase elsewhere.  Would have come onto the forum for some other reason days later, read the posts and probably missed out.  So I thank you!  &#127799;&#127799;&#127799;


I'm glad!  Post pics when you get them &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## imlvholic

OMG!!! I got so excited to see the posting above for the black Nowles on NAP. 
So, what is FR36, is it US6? Can somebody please clarify?


----------



## Kazzi

imlvholic said:


> OMG!!! I got so excited to see the posting above for the black Nowles on NAP.
> So, what is FR36, is it US6? Can somebody please clarify?


 
I don't think so! FR36 is an IT35/EU35. think US6 will be either FR37 or FR38. Probably best to check on the size chart on NAP.


----------



## imlvholic

Kazzi said:


> I don't think so! FR36 is an IT35/EU35. think US6 will be either FR37 or FR38. Probably best to check on the size chart on NAP.


that's what it says on the chart.  Bummers! my size sold out!

Thanks


----------



## Kazzi

imlvholic said:


> that's what it says on the chart.  Bummers! my size sold out!
> 
> Thanks


 
Sorry you missed out!


----------



## ExBagHag

imlvholic said:


> that's what it says on the chart.  Bummers! my size sold out!
> 
> Thanks




I'm a U.S. 9 and a 39 in Nowles.  You should be a 36.  If that's not available try 37.  You can always return them.


----------



## imlvholic

ExBagHag said:


> I'm a U.S. 9 and a 39 in Nowles.  You should be a 36.  If that's not available try 37.  You can always return them.


That's what i thought too, but there sizing are FR which according to their Size chart FR 36=US 4.5 &#65533;&#65533; My size should be FR38 which is Sold out. 

I called Nordstrom if they can price match, they said NO, only for Stores they would. The price is so hard to beat, I've been waiting for this to go on sale. I don't know why size 6-7 is so popular everytime.


----------



## mellibelly

imlvholic said:


> That's what i thought too, but there sizing are FR which according to their Size chart FR 36=US 4.5 &#65533;&#65533; My size should be FR38 which is Sold out.
> 
> I called Nordstrom if they can price match, they said NO, only for Stores they would. The price is so hard to beat, I've been waiting for this to go on sale. I don't know why size 6-7 is so popular everytime.




You should try the 36. I wear US7 and size 37 in all Isabel Marant shoes (about 9 pairs). I even ordered the Poppy heels in FR38 from Ssense based on their size chart and they were too big and fit like a US8. Had to exchange for the 37. I just ordered the tan Nowles in 37 and think they will fit fine.


----------



## mellibelly

I requested a price adjustment over  the phone after I placed the order. Just got an email confirmation that they will refund the 20% but now my order is final sale and non-returnable. Just an FYI.


----------



## hazzygogo

The sizing issues are very confusing.  FR sizing is smaller then EU but IM footwear is made in different places and different online stores list sizing differently EU vs FR.  However I have always ordered the 39's and they fit perfect.  I am a US 8.5 exact.  The Edris I was able to try on before purchase and liked the fit of the 38 better as these are open and and do not have to be so precise.   I ordered my 39 in Nowles even though NAP lists their sizes in FR?...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Mine shipped within a few hours when I placed the order friday. I still haven't received a confirmation about the 20% although QS said they would e-mail me this after the order had dispatched. Will wait until tomorrow (after the weekend) and give them a ring if I still don't hear anything. 

Anyone else still waiting to get this confirmed by e-mail?


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Mine shipped within a few hours when I placed the order friday. I still haven't received a confirmation about the 20% although QS said they would e-mail me this after the order had dispatched. Will wait until tomorrow (after the weekend) and give them a ring if I still don't hear anything.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting to get this confirmed by e-mail?


 
Exactly like you, shipped Friday but haven't received any email confirmation!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Exactly like you, shipped Friday but haven't received any email confirmation!


OK, at least it seems to be a general thing then  Let's hope they send it tomorrow!


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> OK, at least it seems to be a general thing then  Let's hope they send it tomorrow!




Will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Will let you know if I hear anything.


Me too


----------



## ExBagHag

COPENHAGEN said:


> Mine shipped within a few hours when I placed the order friday. I still haven't received a confirmation about the 20% although QS said they would e-mail me this after the order had dispatched. Will wait until tomorrow (after the weekend) and give them a ring if I still don't hear anything.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting to get this confirmed by e-mail?




Mine also shipped.  I emailed with order number and 20% inquiry.  I received an automated response back that they'd get back to me.  Haven't heard anything yet. 

I also don't understand why the extra 20% should make it final sale.  That seems unfair.


----------



## Surferrosa

ExBagHag said:


> Mine also shipped.  I emailed with order number and 20% inquiry.  I received an automated response back that they'd get back to me.  Haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> I also don't understand why the extra 20% should make it final sale.  That seems unfair.




I'm in the same boat, the boots shipped on Friday so I emailed them with the 20% query, not heard anything back except the automated response so I called them. They advised on the phone they will honour the 20% but no confirmation as yet. Also, as I paid by paypal, when they process the refund I should get an email from paypal, but nothing yet. I'll give them a couple more days then I'll chase. I think customer service must be mega busy at the moment as normally they're very quick to respond.


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Me too


 
Have just received an email saying the refund has been issued!


----------



## Surferrosa

Kazzi said:


> Have just received an email saying the refund has been issued!




I've just got the refund email too!


----------



## ExBagHag

Kazzi said:


> Have just received an email saying the refund has been issued!




That's awesome. That means you/we got these boots for about $200.  Insane!....especially considering I bought them in black at full price. 

Even with the final sale mandate, at the very least you could sell them new on eBay and make a profit. 

I have on the black right now.  They are so comfy, make me look 10 feet tall and 10 lbs slimmer.  

What more could a girl ask for?&#128521;


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Got the e-mail just now as well! Even with tax (as I'm in Europe) it comes down to a very reasonable price! So happy, hope to see a postman here soooon


----------



## Kazzi

ExBagHag said:


> That's awesome. That means you/we got these boots for about $200.  Insane!....especially considering I bought them in black at full price.
> 
> Even with the final sale mandate, at the very least you could sell them new on eBay and make a profit.
> 
> I have on the black right now.  They are so comfy, make me look 10 feet tall and 10 lbs slimmer.
> 
> What more could a girl ask for?&#128521;


 
Absolutely! Even with import duties and crazy shipping fees to the UK, they are still a dream bargain!! I can't wait to get them especially as the weather is really cold here right now.


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Got the e-mail just now as well! Even with tax (as I'm in Europe) it comes down to a very reasonable price! So happy, hope to see a postman here soooon


 
Great!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Great!


Shipping was like 4-6 days for international orders, right? We must be patient together when all the US tPF'ers get theirs within no time


----------



## COPENHAGEN

How weird my reply just bumped up before yours?!


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Shipping was like 4-6 days for international orders, right? We must be patient together when all the US tPF'ers get theirs within no time


 
I've bought before from US NAP and it arrived within 3-4 business days so I think we should get them pretty soon....at least our shipping fees give us a speedy service!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> I've bought before from US NAP and it arrived within 3-4 business days so I think we should get them pretty soon....at least our shipping fees give us a speedy service!


Would be great to have them before next weekend at least. Fingers crossed! 

When I track my order on DHL it says error though... I don't know if it's just not in their system yet or something is actually wrong. Can you track yours?


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Would be great to have them before next weekend at least. Fingers crossed!
> 
> When I track my order on DHL it says error though... I don't know if it's just not in their system yet or something is actually wrong. Can you track yours?




I usually find that when I try to track with DHL! They usually but not always, send me a text in the morning of the day they are going to deliver though. Will let you know when I get mine x


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know if the Andrew boot is TTS?  I just ordered my normal size yesterday which is 37 from La Garconne on sale for 30% off.  I got the Prescott boot last year in 37 and they fit fine. but I've heard a lot about sizing issues lately.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> I usually find that when I try to track with DHL! They usually but not always, send me a text in the morning of the day they are going to deliver though. Will let you know when I get mine x


Hopefully I'll get a text as well so I can be sure to stay indoor 

Thanks, will keep you posted too!


----------



## imlvholic

mellibelly said:


> You should try the 36. I wear US7 and size 37 in all Isabel Marant shoes (about 9 pairs). I even ordered the Poppy heels in FR38 from Ssense based on their size chart and they were too big and fit like a US8. Had to exchange for the 37. I just ordered the tan Nowles in 37 and think they will fit fine.



Oh well, not meant to be  i ordered & cancelled the FR36 due to there size misleading info, now they're sold out. 
Enjoy your boots ladies...

I'll wait for other stores upcoming markdowns&#55357;&#56836; For the mean time i just got first Valentino Rockstud Blush/Nude in kitten heel that I've been wanting for such a long time  with discount of course.


----------



## meowmeow

So I never heard of the "Cluster" style before, but a SA brought them over for me today to try on as they were on sale and had my size.  (They are a very good deal to not buy them!) I'm got them in my size which is 37 but when I walk, the back of my feet doesn't hold the shoes (hope u know what I mean!).  I don't think I can go down a size though.  The SA said it could be because of the hidden wedge.  It doesn't fall off or anything and it feels ok.  Does anyone find this happening when wearing theirs?  Attach is a pic of me trying them on at home.  Please excuse the bad lighting and my sweatpants!


----------



## imlvholic

Wow! Cluster on sale? Take it! I have that exact boots & love love it so much. The most comfy boots I've ever bought. Did you get your size? I never had any problems on mine, i wear it a lot. How much are they on sale? If I don't have mine, I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## Kazzi

meowmeow said:


> So I never heard of the "Cluster" style before, but a SA brought them over for me today to try on as they were on sale and had my size.  (They are a very good deal to not buy them!) I'm got them in my size which is 37 but when I walk, the back of my feet doesn't hold the shoes (hope u know what I mean!).  I don't think I can go down a size though.  The SA said it could be because of the hidden wedge.  It doesn't fall off or anything and it feels ok.  Does anyone find this happening when wearing theirs?  Attach is a pic of me trying them on at home.  Please excuse the bad lighting and my sweatpants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866427




I find the Cluster does run large to size, have you tried an inner sole, that worked for me!


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Hopefully I'll get a text as well so I can be sure to stay indoor
> 
> Thanks, will keep you posted too!




Mine just arrived!! Unbelievable!!! I didn't get any text btw x


----------



## Surferrosa

Mine too! Amazing service!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Mine just arrived!! Unbelievable!!! I didn't get any text btw x




Wow thats amazing!! So happy for you  were you able to track them?


----------



## dailyfresh

Ddt


----------



## juleeanna

If anyone has a pair of Nowles size 38 they want to get rid of please let me know... send me a message  thanks!!


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Wow thats amazing!! So happy for you  were you able to track them?




No I wasn't! Have yours arrived yet? 


Sad news is they are a little bit big on me! Strange fit really I think, a bit like the Cluster which I put insoles in but not really able with these! Someone did suggest going with the 36 and I did nearly buy both sizes, wish I had now but as I recently got a FR36 that was way too small decided against it!! Hope yours fit ok x


----------



## juleeanna

Dee_Cee said:


> I'll keep you updated, they are suppose to arrive tomorrow



Awesome, thanks!! What color did you get?


----------



## Dee_Cee

juleeanna said:


> Awesome, thanks!! What color did you get?



black on black


----------



## roses5682

I just bout the nowles in 39 I'm a little nervous they won't fit right now. Crossing my fingers they fit and look as good on me as they do on you ladies.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> No I wasn't! Have yours arrived yet?
> 
> 
> Sad news is they are a little bit big on me! Strange fit really I think, a bit like the Cluster which I put insoles in but not really able with these! Someone did suggest going with the 36 and I did nearly buy both sizes, wish I had now but as I recently got a FR36 that was way too small decided against it!! Hope yours fit ok x


No not yet, hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow! Getting impatient when all of you have already gotten yours 

Oh no, sorry to hear that. Can you wear them with thick socks?


----------



## Swanky

Hey y'all, a friendly reminder that offering to buy or sell here will get you banned.  It's in the rules you agreed to


----------



## JADA

Hello everyone!  I just ordered theses at a great price from NP.... Not sure about them.   What do you think...keeper or nah?


----------



## Chanel 0407

JADA said:


> View attachment 2866870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!  I just ordered theses at a great price from NP.... Not sure about them.   What do you think...keeper or nah?




I got them too, but at first I loved them.  I walked around my house a little and then belt kept coming undone.  I decided I'm going to send back and get the Andrews instead.  I found for 30% off and I think they are more wearable.


----------



## Kazzi

JADA said:


> View attachment 2866870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!  I just ordered theses at a great price from NP.... Not sure about them.   What do you think...keeper or nah?


 
I'd say go with how you feel! I loved these when I first saw them and ordered at full price but they just didn't feel right somehow, think were a bit too fussy for me with the tie. Do still like them though!


----------



## Kazzi

Chanel 0407 said:


> I got them too, but at first I loved them.  I walked around my house a little and then belt kept coming undone.  I decided I'm going to send back and get the Andrews instead.  I found for 30% off and I think they are more wearable.


 
Can I ask you where you found the Andrews? Thanks!


----------



## JADA

JADA said:


> View attachment 2866870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!  I just ordered theses at a great price from NP.... Not sure about them.   What do you think...keeper or nah?.


----------



## JADA

Chanel 0407 said:


> I got them too, but at first I loved them.  I walked around my house a little and then belt kept coming undone.  I decided I'm going to send back and get the Andrews instead.  I found for 30% off and I think they are more wearable.


Where did you find the Andrews at 30% off


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JADA said:


> JADA said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!  I just ordered theses at a great price from NP.... Not sure about them.   What do you think...keeper or nah?.
> 
> 
> 
> They're super cool, if they are comfy I say keeper for sure!
Click to expand...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Kazzi said:


> Can I ask you where you found the Andrews? Thanks!


 
They marked them down Friday night at lagarconne.com


----------



## meowmeow

imlvholic said:


> Wow! Cluster on sale? Take it! I have that exact boots & love love it so much. The most comfy boots I've ever bought. Did you get your size? I never had any problems on mine, i wear it a lot. How much are they on sale? If I don't have mine, I'd definitely buy it.


 


Kazzi said:


> I find the Cluster does run large to size, have you tried an inner sole, that worked for me!


 
I did get it in my size, which is a size 37.  I will try a full inner sole to see if it will help.  Either way, I think I will keep them as they are very cool looking.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

COPENHAGEN said:


> No not yet, hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow! Getting impatient when all of you have already gotten yours
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Can you wear them with thick socks?


Errr I'm so frustrated that I'm not able to track the order although the NAP e-mail said so. DHL just says "Error processing the request" whenever i try!

I've never experienced that before with NAP or DHL... Hopefully they will turn up anyway.


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Errr I'm so frustrated that I'm not able to track the order although the NAP e-mail said so. DHL just says "Error processing the request" whenever i try!
> 
> I've never experienced that before with NAP or DHL... Hopefully they will turn up anyway.


 
I often get that message with DHL, so I'm pretty sure all will be ok!


----------



## Picard

JADA said:


> JADA said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!  I just ordered theses at a great price from NP.... Not sure about them.   What do you think...keeper or nah?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are comfortable, keep them! Are very rock style!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JADA

Picard said:


> JADA said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are comfortable, keep them! Are very rock style!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## ExBagHag

Hey ladies, this is a little off topic.   Since we've been talking about Net-A-Porter, just wondering...

I am in the U.S., but just found an item on the U.K. website that was sold out here, so I purchased.  Even with duties and shipping, the price is still lower than the U.S. sale price. 

Anyone else have this experience?  What about returns...those must be a hassle and a half. 

Thanks!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Got my Nowles!  Love them.. probably could have gone a size up for wearing thick socks but I figure these will stretch out just a little bit as I wear them and they'll be perfect.  Love my new little shearling booties!


----------



## ExBagHag

So....I received my IM Nowles in Camel.  I already own them in black and seeing that we are having a mad love affair, I figured at the low price of $200 (I did end up getting the extra 20%) I might as well have a back up pair of a different color. 

Well....I don't like the camel nearly as much as I love the black.  They also are a different fit.  The 39 in black are perfect and have maybe stretched out a bit, but the 39 in camel is way small on the left, my longer foot. 

When NAP confirmed the additional 20% they said nothing about final sale.  I just set up a return and received an RMA # so I'm assuming I'll have no problem returning. 

I wanted to love them in Camel but I love the black anyway.  &#128525;


----------



## rdgldy

ExBagHag said:


> So....I received my IM Nowles in Camel.  I already own them in black and seeing that we are having a mad love affair, I figured at the low price of $200 (I did end up getting the extra 20%) I might as well have a back up pair of a different color.
> 
> Well....I don't like the camel nearly as much as I love the black.  They also are a different fit.  The 39 in black are perfect and have maybe stretched out a bit, but the 39 in camel is way small on the left, my longer foot.
> 
> When NAP confirmed the additional 20% they said nothing about final sale.  I just set up a return and received an RMA # so I'm assuming I'll have no problem returning.
> 
> I wanted to love them in Camel but I love the black anyway.  &#128525;


Too bad about the camel.  I just ordered the black via PSDept,  under $200 with the 20%, so excited to get them!!!


----------



## sydgirl

rdgldy said:


> Too bad about the camel.  I just ordered the black via PSDept,  under $200 with the 20%, so excited to get them!!!



Can I ask where PSDept is?? Is it online as I would be interested in the nowlies too  Thank you!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Yay, they just arrived  I ordered FR36, and they fit perfectly. It says 36 on the sole, so confusing how other retailers listed them in EU and NAP in FR.


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Yay, they just arrived  I ordered FR36, and they fit perfectly. It says 36 on the sole, so confusing how other retailers listed them in EU and NAP in FR.
> 
> View attachment 2868772


 

Yay, they arrived!! So glad they fit you!

I rang NAP today for exactly the reason you've said above, and that every other retailer seems to have listed according to the size on the sole! A friend, who is EU37, tried mine and they fit her perfectly so I think someone at NAP got this wrong. They are even way too big with two pairs of socks and the laces tied really tight, which spoils the look anyway imo, if you need to do that! 
I had a problem with NAP end of last year and one of the Managers contacted me and gave me his direct contact info, waiting to hear the response I get and if I'm not satisfied may contact him. It's not just that I now don't have a pair I can wear, if I return them I won't be refunded my import taxes and shipping, which was extortionate! 

They look great on you btw....enjoy!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Yay, they arrived!! So glad they fit you!
> 
> I rang NAP today for exactly the reason you've said above, and that every other retailer seems to have listed according to the size on the sole! A friend, who is EU37, tried mine and they fit her perfectly so I think someone at NAP got this wrong. They are even way too big with two pairs of socks and the laces tied really tight, which spoils the look anyway imo, if you need to do that!
> I had a problem with NAP end of last year and one of the Managers contacted me and gave me his direct contact info, waiting to hear the response I get and if I'm not satisfied may contact him. It's not just that I now don't have a pair I can wear, if I return them I won't be refunded my import taxes and shipping, which was extortionate!
> 
> They look great on you btw....enjoy!


Thank you! 

How annoying for you, it is truly confusing with sizing. Hope everything gets sorted fast. x


----------



## Kazzi

Copenhagen, are you usually a 36? Thanks


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you!
> 
> How annoying for you, it is truly confusing with sizing. Hope everything gets sorted fast. x




Thank you! x


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Copenhagen, are you usually a 36? Thanks


Yes mostly 36 although a few times I take 35. My Booby sneakers are 36 and my Crisi boots are 35. (EU I guess? What it says on the sole anyway...)


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Yes mostly 36 although a few times I take 35. My Booby sneakers are 36 and my Crisi boots are 35. (EU I guess? What it says on the sole anyway...)


 
Ok, thanks! I'm 36 in Bobby, in Cluster I would probably be 35 as I know they run large.


----------



## idyllicwaters

The sizing issues with NAP are making me really nervous since I followed their FR sizing when ordering. My Nowles have come in already but I have yet to try them and now I'm afraid they're going to be way too big! 

Are you ladies finding them more true to EU sizing versus FR?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Ok, thanks! I'm 36 in Bobby, in Cluster I would probably be 35 as I know they run large.


You're welcome  I think both Cluster and Crisi run large. My size 35 Crisi have plenty of room.



idyllicwaters said:


> The sizing issues with NAP are making me really nervous since I followed their FR sizing when ordering. My Nowles have come in already but I have yet to try them and now I'm afraid they're going to be way too big!
> 
> *Are you ladies finding them more true to EU sizing versus FR?*


Yes. Hope they fit you!


----------



## Kazzi

idyllicwaters said:


> The sizing issues with NAP are making me really nervous since I followed their FR sizing when ordering. My Nowles have come in already but I have yet to try them and now I'm afraid they're going to be way too big!
> 
> Are you ladies finding them more true to EU sizing versus FR?




Sorry to say but I definitely did, sometimes I try IM boots in 37 and think I could get away with these if 36 are out of stock but I literally walk out of this boot!!

I rang NAP today and got put through to the US, they have agreed to give me a full refund including shipping and custom duties. Unfortunately they couldn't find me a size 36 but did say they would let me know if any more became available and honour the price I paid for these. So at least they were understanding!


Hope they fit you though, please post!


----------



## idyllicwaters

Well they certainly are actually EU sizing! Tried on my order of the supposed FR38 and they fit much more like a size larger. It's VERY apparent without any socks on. However if I wear wool socks with them they pretty much feel quite snug (and very toasty!) which boggles my mind because I should've gotten them in size 37 for sure. Maybe it's the sheep fur inside?

I'm so in love with them I don't think I can bring myself to let them go..


----------



## Kazzi

I will be returning my size 37 so they should become available on NAP!!


----------



## Zoe C

Kazzi said:


> Ok, thanks! I'm 36 in Bobby, in Cluster I would probably be 35 as I know they run large.




Be careful, in mu experience Bobbys run large too.


----------



## Kazzi

Zoe C said:


> Be careful, in mu experience Bobbys run large too.




Thank you but I already have Bobby's and Betty's and EU36 is my size! Do appreciate all help with IM sizing though!!


----------



## rdgldy

sydgirl said:


> Can I ask where PSDept is?? Is it online as I would be interested in the nowlies too  Thank you!!


It is a phone app that you have to download.


----------



## rdgldy

idyllicwaters said:


> Well they certainly are actually EU sizing! Tried on my order of the supposed FR38 and they fit much more like a size larger. It's VERY apparent without any socks on. However if I wear wool socks with them they pretty much feel quite snug (and very toasty!) which boggles my mind because I should've gotten them in size 37 for sure. Maybe it's the sheep fur inside?
> 
> I'm so in love with them I don't think I can bring myself to let them go..
> 
> View attachment 2868973


really cute!!


----------



## Kazzi

Yay, just received an email from NAP, they have reserved a size 36 for me!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kazzi said:


> Yay, just received an email from NAP, they have reserved a size 36 for me!!




Wee I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Kazzi

COPENHAGEN said:


> Wee I'm so happy for you!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dee_Cee

idyllicwaters said:


> Well they certainly are actually EU sizing! Tried on my order of the supposed FR38 and they fit much more like a size larger. It's VERY apparent without any socks on. However if I wear wool socks with them they pretty much feel quite snug (and very toasty!) which boggles my mind because I should've gotten them in size 37 for sure. Maybe it's the sheep fur inside?
> 
> I'm so in love with them I don't think I can bring myself to let them go..
> 
> View attachment 2868973


OMG the same happened with me! they do fit a size bigger but with thick socks I think I can manage.. do they slip on the back when you walk?


----------



## Dee_Cee

Kazzi said:


> I will be returning my size 37 so they should become available on NAP!!


thats amazing!!! I need a 37 for sure, were they too small on you? I have a 39 thats way too big on me


----------



## Dee_Cee

Kazzi said:


> I will be returning my size 37 so they should become available on NAP!!


when did you/ are you returning them?


----------



## Dee_Cee

I got a size 39 in the IM Nowles and they are too big  I def need to get rid of them


----------



## Kazzi

Dee_Cee said:


> when did you/ are you returning them?




They should be back at NAP early next week x


----------



## idyllicwaters

Dee_Cee said:


> OMG the same happened with me! they do fit a size bigger but with thick socks I think I can manage.. do they slip on the back when you walk?




My heel slips up just a little when I walk. I'm honestly not too bothered by it so I'm just going to keep them and wear them with thick socks. I'm so in love with them!

Did you end up keeping yours too?


----------



## Dee_Cee

idyllicwaters said:


> My heel slips up just a little when I walk. I'm honestly not too bothered by it so I'm just going to keep them and wear them with thick socks. I'm so in love with them!
> 
> Did you end up keeping yours too?



I think I'm going to keep them but I am hoping for a size 37 to come in so I can see the difference.. I have a 39 which is too big so I want to do something with that as well.


----------



## cuhlee

Has anyone else noticed that NAP has the Nowles boots back in stock but they are no longer on sale? I had a pair in my wish list that I was supposed to buy yesterday but forgot until today and now they're back up to the retail price! I already got a pair on sale for myself, but wanted to order another pair for a friend... Think it's too late? I feel bad! I can't even give her my pair bc we're diff sizes &#128549;


----------



## ExBagHag

cuhlee said:


> Has anyone else noticed that NAP has the Nowles boots back in stock but they are no longer on sale? I had a pair in my wish list that I was supposed to buy yesterday but forgot until today and now they're back up to the retail price! I already got a pair on sale for myself, but wanted to order another pair for a friend... Think it's too late? I feel bad! I can't even give her my pair bc we're diff sizes &#128549;




Ah yes....I see.   Good ole supply and demand.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

What if it's because all us TPFers all went and bought them at once lol!


----------



## Kazzi

cuhlee said:


> Has anyone else noticed that NAP has the Nowles boots back in stock but they are no longer on sale? I had a pair in my wish list that I was supposed to buy yesterday but forgot until today and now they're back up to the retail price! I already got a pair on sale for myself, but wanted to order another pair for a friend... Think it's too late? I feel bad! I can't even give her my pair bc we're diff sizes &#128549;




I see they have them at $810 but also as final sale!!! Someone really does seem to be getting the IM listings a bit mixed up on the US NAP site!


----------



## Dee_Cee

_*not allowed!*_


----------



## cph706

Any hints on sizing for leopard sneakers?


----------



## Kazzi

My size 36 Nowles arrived! Love them but even these are a little on the large side and going by NAP sizing, these are a UK2!! Not complaining though, NAP were more than helpful with my return and finding me another pair


----------



## Manon07

They are full price now on NP because NP was not suppose to put boots on sale and was advised by IM to not discount the boots. Just spoke with CS at NP...


----------



## Kazzi

I saw they were full price again! I heard something about that from a friend of mine but some other places did have them in the sale too...Harvey Nichols, Farfetch and a couple of independent boutiques here in the UK, they probably only had a few pairs though. We were lucky to get them!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Finally got some pictures of my Isabel Marant Nowles!  So comfortable and warm.. perfect for the "blizzard" we were supposed to get in NJ.  I want to wear them everyday for the rest of winter


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Ladies, help please. My friend is over seas and she found a pair of nowles boots in a size FR 7 I am a true US 7. is there any chance they will fit me?


----------



## hazzygogo

Hi there.  I am a bit confused because I have only know EU sizes to be in the 34 to 41 size for the Nowles.  I have all my IM shoes in 39 including the Nowles.  Only exception is the Edris as they are open and found the 38 to work better.  I am an exact US size 8.5.


----------



## hazzygogo

Cute..warm and cozy!   They look great and so functional for your possible blizzard.  Been enjoying mine as well.  Live in N CA but have been hearing of your weather.  Take care and stay warm!


----------



## Snowey

Hi I'm a newbie to IM shoes. I am EU38, does Nia size 38 fit me? Thanks ladies~~~~


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally got some pictures of my Isabel Marant Nowles!  So comfortable and warm.. perfect for the "blizzard" we were supposed to get in NJ.  I want to wear them everyday for the rest of winter



this black version looks a lot better den the one on Nap with red n white laces. do you mind take a pic of the side view as well?are they bulky?
did you got them on sale too &#128540;


----------



## Kazzi

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally got some pictures of my Isabel Marant Nowles!  So comfortable and warm.. perfect for the "blizzard" we were supposed to get in NJ.  I want to wear them everyday for the rest of winter


 
They look fab on you, enjoy but take care in the snow!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Thanks!  I did get them on sale on Net-A-Porter, the black comes with red laces as well if I want to change which I think is kind of nice.  

I'll try to take a side view today since it's snowing again.


----------



## rdgldy

I got my knowles yesterday-I am a 9 (US) and got the 40-they're a bit big, but would be better with socks.  The 39 probably would have worked, but these were on deep discount and black, which I really wanted.  They're very cute, similar profile to my Bailey sneakers and really comfortable.  I will post pictures later if I remember.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## Zoe C

Hello!!
Do u girls know if dickers are still available in IM stores? 

I'm going to Paris in 2 weeks and I'm planning to renew mine (taupe) and also get a black pair.

Thanks in advance!!

(Beautiful nowles by the way!!)


----------



## ExBagHag

FYI - IM Chess and Cleave knee high boots are on sale for about 50% off on La Garconne.  Anyone have a promo code for additional savings?

I have the Chess in black and love them.  The Cleave in faded black suede are pretty cute.  Just not sure if I really need them.


----------



## cuhlee

Does anyone know the prices of isabel Marant boots in Switzerland? Is it more expensive than in europe? Im gonna be in Geneva for business and was thinking about buying a pair there but wasn't sure about pricing and general availability. (I may have a layover at Heathrow but doubt I'll have time to get into London). Any tips would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## l.ch.

cuhlee said:


> Does anyone know the prices of isabel Marant boots in Switzerland? Is it more expensive than in europe? Im gonna be in Geneva for business and was thinking about buying a pair there but wasn't sure about pricing and general availability. (I may have a layover at Heathrow but doubt I'll have time to get into London). Any tips would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


Hi there cuhlee! In Switzerland the nowles will cost more than in the EU. everything here is more expensive. I don't know the exact price, I estimate around 550-600 francs, which now means around 500-600 euros, whereas in Germany you would buy them for around 450-480 euros. Hope that helps!


----------



## cuhlee

l.ch. said:


> Hi there cuhlee! In Switzerland the nowles will cost more than in the EU. everything here is more expensive. I don't know the exact price, I estimate around 550-600 francs, which now means around 500-600 euros, whereas in Germany you would buy them for around 450-480 euros. Hope that helps!




Thank you I.ch.! That's very helpful! I was really hoping to buy a pair of crisi boots (they're around $700 USD here) and was hoping bongenie may carry them since I saw they're taking 20% off their inventory to compensate for the rise in the Swiss franc but it sounds like it's probably better for me to wait for the next time I'm in the EU! Very helpful! Thanks again!


----------



## l.ch.

cuhlee said:


> Thank you I.ch.! That's very helpful! I was really hoping to buy a pair of crisi boots (they're around $700 USD here) and was hoping bongenie may carry them since I saw they're taking 20% off their inventory to compensate for the rise in the Swiss franc but it sounds like it's probably better for me to wait for the next time I'm in the EU! Very helpful! Thanks again!


Oh, sorry, I thought you wanted the nowles! 
If they are having this event, then it might be worth it to buy there. The prices will be similar to the EU in this case. So why not check it out? Keep in mind, that now euros and francs are about the same, so if you check the prices for the EU countries on NAP or mytheresa, then you could have an idea, if the prices are good. (Wow 700 for the Crisi?)


----------



## cuhlee

l.ch. said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought you wanted the nowles!
> If they are having this event, then it might be worth it to buy there. The prices will be similar to the EU in this case. So why not check it out? Keep in mind, that now euros and francs are about the same, so if you check the prices for the EU countries on NAP or mytheresa, then you could have an idea, if the prices are good. (Wow 700 for the Crisi?)




That's great advice thanks! And your advice re: nowles still gave me a good comparison so thanks for that advice too  (and yes&#128532; the price diff from here is substantial!)


----------



## monkyjib

Anyone has these moccasin boots? How's the sizing?


----------



## jellybebe

monkyjib said:


> Anyone has these moccasin boots? How's the sizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882810




I tried on the ones without shearling and they are TTS.


----------



## cuhlee

monkyjib said:


> Anyone has these moccasin boots? How's the sizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882810




I've tried these on too and would also agree they're TTS as long as you keep in mind they're running on FR sizing. Example: I'm a 6.5 US and needed a FR37 or even FR38 in them if I wanted to wear socks. I ended up not getting them bc I was worried about durability but they are super comfy and adorable!


----------



## IStuckACello

Isabel marant anthracite dickers size 36 $199.97 at downtown SF rack in designer shoes section


----------



## monkyjib

jellybebe said:


> I tried on the ones without shearling and they are TTS.







cuhlee said:


> I've tried these on too and would also agree they're TTS as long as you keep in mind they're running on FR sizing. Example: I'm a 6.5 US and needed a FR37 or even FR38 in them if I wanted to wear socks. I ended up not getting them bc I was worried about durability but they are super comfy and adorable!




Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## saira1214

IStuckACello said:


> Isabel marant anthracite dickers size 36 $199.97 at downtown SF rack in designer shoes section




My size! Too bad I already have a pair.


----------



## Spicy_K

IStuckACello said:


> Isabel marant anthracite dickers size 36 $199.97 at downtown SF rack in designer shoes section




I just called and they said they didn't have it! They said somebody else made a call about the same shoe an hour ago. Was it the Rack on 9th st? Calling the Rack on Market St now


----------



## IStuckACello

Spicy_K said:


> I just called and they said they didn't have it! They said somebody else made a call about the same shoe an hour ago. Was it the Rack on 9th st? Calling the Rack on Market St now




It was at 9th street! I guess someone got to them  they were in great condition


----------



## Kazzi

Aware this is probably not the right thread but I've been looking for ages for an Isabel Marant Leopard Fur coat, the original one not the later ones....if anyone has any idea where I may find one, would they please let me know? I would be very grateful x


----------



## ExBagHag

LGPDAY20

Promo code for extra 20% off sale items at LaGarçonne.com for President's Day weekend. 

I missed the extra 20, but did get the knee high Cleave boots in faded black at half off --- and let me tell you....despite the fact that I already have the Chess black leather....these are super fab.


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! Does anyone have the Alona boots? What do you think of them? I am thinking to buy them... Any feedback? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## l.ch.

I mean these &#128522;


----------



## imlvholic

Got my black Nowles &#128131;


----------



## arguspeace

Some new boots (dicker, crisi) at Barneys warehouse!!!


----------



## covetcoco

l.ch. said:


> I mean these &#128522;




I'm in love &#128525;


----------



## cuhlee

arguspeace said:


> Some new boots (dicker, crisi) at Barneys warehouse!!!




Thanks arguspeace! I have been planning to get the crisi and couldn't believe they had them in my size for that price! You're amazing! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Any sightings of the Crisi in this lovely Khaki green colour?
So far I've only located this colour at stores that don't ship


----------



## banoffi

hi 

does anyone know if the Cluster boots run really big?

I am a US 7, IT (Ferragamo, Prada) 38, UK5.  According to French sizing, i should be 39.  Would FR39 fit me?

Thanks!


----------



## hedgwin99

If anyone looking for sale IS boots here is a discount code Weatherproofing/ Enjoy 20% Off Sale Items: Outerwear, Sweaters, and Boots with Code LGMAR20


----------



## peppermintpatty

Straight-Laced said:


> Any sightings of the Crisi in this lovely Khaki green colour?
> So far I've only located this colour at stores that don't ship



They are at the Nordstroms at The Mall of America- GL!


----------



## Straight-Laced

peppermintpatty said:


> They are at the Nordstroms at The Mall of America- GL!



Thanks so much!  I followed this up right away but although I buy shoes from Nordstrom quite often, they won't/can't ship Isabel Marant to me in Australia - no fair!!! 
Barneys will ship this colour to me if I'm willing to pay AUD$1300+ for them - I'm not!!! 
I may just have to give up on them.
Thanks again for the lead and by the way I love your SN *peppermintpatty*


----------



## l.ch.

i have just received my basley boots... I love them, but i have huge buyers remorse, because in the last three months I have bought an enormous amount of stuff... Plus, another pair of shoes this week... They were on sale, but still.... 
Do you think it is  worth keeping them? Anyone who has them, can chime in? 
Thank you all for bearing with me...


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Anyone get anything at TheOutnet.com clearance sale?  Some Isabel Marant shoes for 80% off.. I got the fuzzy Pierce boots.. figured I couldn't beat that price!


----------



## ExBagHag

l.ch. said:


> i have just received my basley boots... I love them, but i have huge buyers remorse, because in the last three months I have bought an enormous amount of stuff... Plus, another pair of shoes this week... They were on sale, but still....
> Do you think it is  worth keeping them? Anyone who has them, can chime in?
> Thank you all for bearing with me...




The Basley boots were my first IM purchase and I've bought 3 pairs of IM boots since then. 

I love the Basley.  I think they can be worn into springtime since they're perforated.  I just wore mine a couple days ago and got a few compliments. 

I think they're a staple and a classic.   If you let them go, you'll regret it.


----------



## l.ch.

ExBagHag said:


> The Basley boots were my first IM purchase and I've bought 3 pairs of IM boots since then.
> 
> I love the Basley.  I think they can be worn into springtime since they're perforated.  I just wore mine a couple days ago and got a few compliments.
> 
> I think they're a staple and a classic.   If you let them go, you'll regret it.



Than you so much for your input, ExBagHag! Not only I've kept them, I have already worn them today! Still cold, but sunny here!


----------



## l.ch.

Hmm, it seems my photo doesn't upload. Let's try once again


----------



## l.ch.

Now?


----------



## ExBagHag

l.ch. said:


> Now?




Nice!  Good decision.


----------



## jellybebe

l.ch. said:


> Now?




Love these. I wish I could find a pair in this colour. I have the original ones in the chestnut-type colour. My only gripe with them is that they are a bit big so my feet slide around a bit and I have yet to find the perfect insole. Normally IM shoes fit me perfectly but these are big.


----------



## l.ch.

jellybebe said:


> Love these. I wish I could find a pair in this colour. I have the original ones in the chestnut-type colour. My only gripe with them is that they are a bit big so my feet slide around a bit and I have yet to find the perfect insole. Normally IM shoes fit me perfectly but these are big.



Hi jellybebe! I bought them from the Outnet. They were on Sale. Maybe you can find your size there too?
You are right that they are a little big, but it doesn't bother me a lot.


----------



## Dodo_doll

Ladies I need help! I am really loving the Dicker boots but can't decide between taupe and light brown, any suggestions?


----------



## hawaiilei

I have the olive taupe and love them.  The color is super versatile.


----------



## tonkamama

Dodo_doll said:


> Ladies I need help! I am really loving the Dicker boots but can't decide between taupe and light brown, any suggestions?




Get the taupe[emoji4]


----------



## Picard

l.ch. said:


> Now?



I have The same ones! (And same color!) I don't know why they finish to do this model. It is soooo comfortable! And more light than the similar sneakers (like Bobbi etc). 
I use them a lot!! Is a fantastic decision.


----------



## l.ch.

Picard said:


> I have The same ones! (And same color!) I don't know why they finish to do this model. It is soooo comfortable! And more light than the similar sneakers (like Bobbi etc).
> I use them a lot!! Is a fantastic decision.


Yes, I am glad I kept them! They are comfortable and funny and I only got compliments on them!


----------



## roses5682

Can anyone help me understand why the Custer boots on some site say they are by IM but on others it says Etoile IM?


----------



## Zoe C

roses5682 said:


> Can anyone help me understand why the Custer boots on some site say they are by IM but on others it says Etoile IM?




I had the same question and an SA told me that some shoes were now made exclusively for the Etoile sub-brand. I guess it's those that come from older seasons...

Maybe someone has a different kind of info?


----------



## roses5682

Zoe C said:


> I had the same question and an SA told me that some shoes were now made exclusively for the Etoile sub-brand. I guess it's those that come from older seasons...
> 
> Maybe someone has a different kind of info?




Thanks. I very curious because the price is the same regardless of the brand.


----------



## chiripa

Hi everyone! I just bought these Gilly Sneaker but not sure, should I keep it or not? Any thoughts? Do you think they are overdone? TIA


----------



## ExBagHag

chiripa said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought these Gilly Sneaker but not sure, should I keep it or not? Any thoughts? Do you think they are overdone? TIA




Adorbs.  Keepers.


----------



## HiromiT

chiripa said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought these Gilly Sneaker but not sure, should I keep it or not? Any thoughts? Do you think they are overdone? TIA


Love them! At first glance, I thought they were golden goose sneakers. How is the sizing-- similar to the Barts?


----------



## chiripa

Thanks ladies!
@HiromiT: I don't know the Barts, but the Gilly's here are really true to size and very comfy!


My hubby ask me if I'm totally nuts now to wear such Clown shoes 

Here are much better pictures:


http://www.mytheresa.com/de-de/gilly-glitter-sneakers.html


----------



## hazzygogo

Hm.... I love um.  Sometimes our hubbies don't understand.  They look amazing with what you are wearing.  &#128522;


----------



## Dodo_doll

Hi ladies, don't know if it has been posted yet but just a heads up that lagarconne is having 30% off if IM  Dicker boots, and some wedge sneakers. The size options are really limited but if yours is available, it's a great deal


----------



## chiripa

hazzygogo said:


> Hm.... I love um.  Sometimes our hubbies don't understand.  They look amazing with what you are wearing.  &#128522;




Thank you so much, hazzygogo! 

It was love at first sight and now I decided to keep them!


----------



## Picard

Chiripa, They are very chic! I like them a lot!


----------



## hazzygogo

chiripa said:


> Thank you so much, hazzygogo!
> 
> It was love at first sight and now I decided to keep them!




&#128522;.   They are very striking and now you will have no regrets later.  Enjoy your bling IM's and wear them with a smile!


----------



## chiripa

Thank you, Picard and Hazzygogo 
I'll wear them with confidence


----------



## cloudyj

Hi
Has anyone seen the IM Dicker in the taupe/beigeish colour in a size 36. Regret not purchasing it when I was in London and now I can't find it anywhere online :cry: I just received my order for fwrd.com but it's the olive taupe or does anyone know when it will be released again? TIA


----------



## monkey731

Hey... How do the dickers and ralf boots run... I have wedge sneaks, bart sneakers and beasley boots all in 37... but am not sure if boots would be more stiff and if i should size up or not.... Help Please..


----------



## jellybebe

monkey731 said:


> Hey... How do the dickers and ralf boots run... I have wedge sneaks, bart sneakers and beasley boots all in 37... but am not sure if boots would be more stiff and if i should size up or not.... Help Please..




Dockers run true to size. Ralfs are a bit tight, sort of like the wedge sneakers.


----------



## monkey731

jellybebe said:


> Dockers run true to size. Ralfs are a bit tight, sort of like the wedge sneakers.


Thanksss... Just ordered the Ralf boots in both black and Taupe.
This end of the Season sale is making my bank account suffer!!


----------



## jellybebe

monkey731 said:


> Thanksss... Just ordered the Ralf boots in both black and Taupe.
> This end of the Season sale is making my bank account suffer!!




Oh wow! Please post pics!


----------



## Catash

monkey731 said:


> Hey... How do the dickers and ralf boots run... I have wedge sneaks, bart sneakers and beasley boots all in 37... but am not sure if boots would be more stiff and if i should size up or not.... Help Please..



Dickers are TTS. Quite soft not stiff at all.


----------



## hazzygogo

monkey731 said:


> Thanksss... Just ordered the Ralf boots in both black and Taupe.
> This end of the Season sale is making my bank account suffer!!


Oh man!  I know what you mean....  I guess if we could get all we desired...it just wouldn't be as fun as picking the few that we cannot live without.  That being said....the brown Amy sandals and the Newt sweater were too hard to resist. . No takeout or Starbucks for me this month...and it's only the 2nd.  Everybody enjoy your lovely items!!!  And yes pics of the Ralphs please.  They are amazing!


----------



## Sassy

roses5682 said:


> Thanks. I very curious because the price is the same regardless of the brand.



I just received a new pair of Dickers and they say Isabel Marant Etoile whereas the pair I bought a few years ago only said Isabel Marant. The sole is different too. Anyone know if there are still Dickers being made that just says Isabel Marant? Or do they all go under Isabel Marant Etoile name now?


----------



## Zoe C

Sassy said:


> I just received a new pair of Dickers and they say Isabel Marant Etoile whereas the pair I bought a few years ago only said Isabel Marant. The sole is different too. Anyone know if there are still Dickers being made that just says Isabel Marant? Or do they all go under Isabel Marant Etoile name now?




Uff I wasn't ever sure if dickers were still in production. It is a relief to know that at least for Etoile they still available.

About the sole, I really like the original one (so thin and neat). Is this one thicker? Do you find it better/ worst?


----------



## hazzygogo

Sassy said:


> I just received a new pair of Dickers and they say Isabel Marant Etoile whereas the pair I bought a few years ago only said Isabel Marant. The sole is different too. Anyone know if there are still Dickers being made that just says Isabel Marant? Or do they all go under Isabel Marant Etoile name now?


Hi there.  Had read your quote previously and hadn't noticed that Dickers were Etoile.  Mine I have had for a few years but are The older style.  Wanted to let you now just this morning on NAP they have just listed some Dickers Isabel Marant.  They are in brown.  Good day to you.


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! Has anyone maybe bought or tried on the Garbo booties? Are they comfortable or to high? I'm afraid they will be to high for me... But maybe the block heel makes them steady?


----------



## Jaded81

Has anyone bought the Lelie lace up sandals? How's the sizing like?


----------



## Dee_Cee

I'm a U.S. 7.5-8 and when I got the 8 my toes were right on the edge. I got the 9 and they were perfect. They say they're in Italian sizing but I think it's French. Hope that helps! If you want to see a pic of them on my feet go to my Instagram dee_ _ _cee


----------



## Sassy

Zoe C said:


> Uff I wasn't ever sure if dickers were still in production. It is a relief to know that at least for Etoile they still available.
> 
> About the sole, I really like the original one (so thin and neat). Is this one thicker? Do you find it better/ worst?



The Etoile Dickers have the sole sewn in (there is stitching around the sole, whereas the original Dickers did not have such stitching), and feels smoother and thicker than the original Dickers. I called the IM store in LA and they said the Dickers have been put under the Etoile line for a couple of years now, but since they are still made in France they thought the quality was comparable.  I think I like the original Dickers better...


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Looking towards Fall, the Neta boots are only $345 on FWRD.com, they still have 36 and 37..

http://www.fwrd.com/product-isabel-...fur-in-black/ISAB-WZ143/?&srcType=plpaltimage


----------



## Jaded81

I'm a bit of a noob can't seem to find it. what size do you usually get in european sizing? and what size is 9?




Dee_Cee said:


> I'm a U.S. 7.5-8 and when I got the 8 my toes were right on the edge. I got the 9 and they were perfect. They say they're in Italian sizing but I think it's French. Hope that helps! If you want to see a pic of them on my feet go to my Instagram dee_ _ _cee


----------



## Zoe C

Sassy said:


> The Etoile Dickers have the sole sewn in (there is stitching around the sole, whereas the original Dickers did not have such stitching), and feels smoother and thicker than the original Dickers. I called the IM store in LA and they said the Dickers have been put under the Etoile line for a couple of years now, but since they are still made in France they thought the quality was comparable.  I think I like the original Dickers better...




Thank you so much!! I'll see if I can make myself with a pair...mine are quite broken in.


----------



## champagne_dream

does anyone have the lance velvet eyelet boots? curious on the sizing. i usually wear a US 8 but not sure if i need a 38 or 39. i have the andrews and the nowles in a 38 but i can't seem to find info on the lance sizing. any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Surferrosa

Hey guys, check out Harvey Nichols as they have lots of IM boots, sandals and trainers at 70% off. Gutted that I missed the black Crisi boots at £121!!


----------



## ahertz

champagne_dream said:


> does anyone have the lance velvet eyelet boots? curious on the sizing. i usually wear a US 8 but not sure if i need a 38 or 39. i have the andrews and the nowles in a 38 but i can't seem to find info on the lance sizing. any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks!



Get a 39.


----------



## cuhlee

Surferrosa said:


> Hey guys, check out Harvey Nichols as they have lots of IM boots, sandals and trainers at 70% off. Gutted that I missed the black Crisi boots at £121!!




Wow thanks for the intel! I live in the US but am gonna see if it'd be worth it to ship  sad you missed the crisis too but I hope you found something else amazing in the sale!


----------



## tr1plesix

Some new pick ups - Isabel Marant Lance


----------



## neenabengal

Hey there,
I have pored over all previous threads and am still confused so I thought I would post here to see if I get any other opinions.

I have just purchased some Nowles boots in the sale for 40% discount and they are a EU size 39 which is a UK 6.

When I tried them on, they feel sooo comfy but I am slightly worried that they are too big and I dont have access to a size 38 to compare.  

I have 2 pairs of Marant Crisi in a size 38 and one pair of bobbys size 39.  

I have read that Nowles boots are true to size whereas some feel they are slightly big sized and advise sizing down. 

Do you think I have got the right size?  They feel like uggs feel (so slightly loose and slip a bit when I walk) but then my bobbys do that as well.  My toes dont go all the way to the end of the shoe but then again, they dont with my bobbys....

Any advice for me?  Is this how the Nowles supposed to be or should they be really snug fitting because they stretch out? 

Also, if I kept the size 39, does the sheepskin inside eventually flatten down and then would they definitely be too big? 

Sorry for the length of this, I just love them and dont know whether Ive got the right size.  Its a lot of money for me to make a costly mistake, please chime in if you have the nowles!


----------



## JetSetGo!

neenabengal said:


> Hey there,
> I have pored over all previous threads and am still confused so I thought I would post here to see if I get any other opinions.
> 
> I have just purchased some Nowles boots in the sale for 40% discount and they are a EU size 39 which is a UK 6.
> 
> When I tried them on, they feel sooo comfy but I am slightly worried that they are too big and I dont have access to a size 38 to compare.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of Marant Crisi in a size 38 and one pair of bobbys size 39.
> 
> I have read that Nowles boots are true to size whereas some feel they are slightly big sized and advise sizing down.
> 
> Do you think I have got the right size?  They feel like uggs feel (so slightly loose and slip a bit when I walk) but then my bobbys do that as well.  My toes dont go all the way to the end of the shoe but then again, they dont with my bobbys....
> 
> Any advice for me?  Is this how the Nowles supposed to be or should they be really snug fitting because they stretch out?
> 
> Also, if I kept the size 39, does the sheepskin inside eventually flatten down and then would they definitely be too big?
> 
> Sorry for the length of this, I just love them and dont know whether Ive got the right size.  Its a lot of money for me to make a costly mistake, please chime in if you have the nowles!



I think if they fit well now, stick with them. You will likely wear thicker socks in the winter and you can always put a pad in them if they stretch. Boots are more flexible in sizing in my opinion as your feet don't slip out of them like flats or heels.


----------



## cuhlee

neenabengal said:


> Hey there,
> I have pored over all previous threads and am still confused so I thought I would post here to see if I get any other opinions.
> 
> I have just purchased some Nowles boots in the sale for 40% discount and they are a EU size 39 which is a UK 6.
> 
> When I tried them on, they feel sooo comfy but I am slightly worried that they are too big and I dont have access to a size 38 to compare.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of Marant Crisi in a size 38 and one pair of bobbys size 39.
> 
> I have read that Nowles boots are true to size whereas some feel they are slightly big sized and advise sizing down.
> 
> Do you think I have got the right size?  They feel like uggs feel (so slightly loose and slip a bit when I walk) but then my bobbys do that as well.  My toes dont go all the way to the end of the shoe but then again, they dont with my bobbys....
> 
> Any advice for me?  Is this how the Nowles supposed to be or should they be really snug fitting because they stretch out?
> 
> Also, if I kept the size 39, does the sheepskin inside eventually flatten down and then would they definitely be too big?
> 
> Sorry for the length of this, I just love them and dont know whether Ive got the right size.  Its a lot of money for me to make a costly mistake, please chime in if you have the nowles!



Are you located in the US? I was at the Barneys Outlet in the Fashion Outlets of Chicago 2 weekends ago and saw a pair of beige Nowles for $199.99. I think they were sz 37 but if so, I think they can use the SKU to check other stores' inventories.  I meant to post but was running late for my flight and forgot in the mad rush to the airport =( Even if they've sold by now, you could call and ask to be notified if they receive any more in your sz. I've done that before and they're actually pretty good about following up. If you can't get the SKU, I recommend trying multiple locations since they will ship. 

That being said, re: sizing, if the 39s are comfortable, I agree that you should probably just keep them. I'm typically a US size 6 or 6.5 (UK 4) and my Crisi boots are EU 36 and are even a bit loose. However, with the Nowles, I originally ordered a EU 36 and couldn't even get my foot into them! I ended up giving that pair to my mom and had to order a sz 38 for myself, so my Nowles are 2 full sizes up from my Crisis! Initially I thought they were a little too loose, but I'm actually really happy I didn't size down because, after wearing them almost everyday in the winter, the flattening of the shearling has not affected the fit and, since they have that hidden wedge, it's nice to have that extra room for my toes-- my feet are narrow so anytime there's a heel, my feet tend to slide a little bit. 

Hope that helps! Best of luck and hope you keep the pair you have or find another pair in a sz 37 b/c the Nowles really are amaaazing!


----------



## bagsareart

Question to all the dicker boot owners.... How do the boots fit on a narrow foot? Any and all comments are appreciated!


----------



## neenabengal

cuhlee said:


> Are you located in the US? I was at the Barneys Outlet in the Fashion Outlets of Chicago 2 weekends ago and saw a pair of beige Nowles for $199.99. I think they were sz 37 but if so, I think they can use the SKU to check other stores' inventories.  I meant to post but was running late for my flight and forgot in the mad rush to the airport =( Even if they've sold by now, you could call and ask to be notified if they receive any more in your sz. I've done that before and they're actually pretty good about following up. If you can't get the SKU, I recommend trying multiple locations since they will ship.
> 
> That being said, re: sizing, if the 39s are comfortable, I agree that you should probably just keep them. I'm typically a US size 6 or 6.5 (UK 4) and my Crisi boots are EU 36 and are even a bit loose. However, with the Nowles, I originally ordered a EU 36 and couldn't even get my foot into them! I ended up giving that pair to my mom and had to order a sz 38 for myself, so my Nowles are 2 full sizes up from my Crisis! Initially I thought they were a little too loose, but I'm actually really happy I didn't size down because, after wearing them almost everyday in the winter, the flattening of the shearling has not affected the fit and, since they have that hidden wedge, it's nice to have that extra room for my toes-- my feet are narrow so anytime there's a heel, my feet tend to slide a little bit.
> 
> Hope that helps! Best of luck and hope you keep the pair you have or find another pair in a sz 37 b/c the Nowles really are amaaazing!



Thanks so much for your response.  I live in the UK but thats a great deal for the Nowles in the US!!

I actually went to my local city today and managed to find a size UK5 to compare.  The 38 is probably the better fit but my toes still didnt reach the end of the boot and I was aware of a little tightness around the front of my foot which I didnt care for.  I then tried on the 37 which also fit! but was very snug and def too small.

So whilst the 39 feel loose, I think they are probably the best fit for me (so it seems I'm a 38 in the Crisi and 39 in Nowles and Bobbys).  Why is the fit so inconsistent with Marant boots??

So... I think I am going to keep the 39s - thanks for your help and I'm pleased to hear you love your Nowles, I cant wait to wear them as winter approaches!!


----------



## neenabengal

JetSetGo! said:


> I think if they fit well now, stick with them. You will likely wear thicker socks in the winter and you can always put a pad in them if they stretch. Boots are more flexible in sizing in my opinion as your feet don't slip out of them like flats or heels.



Thank you - I think I'm going to keep them


----------



## hazzygogo

bagsareart said:


> Question to all the dicker boot owners.... How do the boots fit on a narrow foot? Any and all comments are appreciated!


Hi there.  I  have the Dickers in brown.  They are from seasons past and not the newer Etoile version.  I own IM shoes in 38-40.  I purchased the Dickers in 39.  I am a perfect 8.5 US regular width.  which makes it a bit difficult in FR sizing.  I am between sizes and never know depending on the shoe...which to get.  The 39's ended up fitting perfect fit. .  If I wear anything but a very thin stocking, they are a bit tight on the toes.  They do come to a slight point at the tip so I think if you get your fit perfect to your size, they will be lovely.  Going smaller for me would have been too small and uncomfortable as the boot does narrow at the toes.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Dee_Cee

neenabengal said:


> Hey there,
> I have pored over all previous threads and am still confused so I thought I would post here to see if I get any other opinions.
> 
> I have just purchased some Nowles boots in the sale for 40% discount and they are a EU size 39 which is a UK 6.
> 
> When I tried them on, they feel sooo comfy but I am slightly worried that they are too big and I dont have access to a size 38 to compare.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of Marant Crisi in a size 38 and one pair of bobbys size 39.
> 
> I have read that Nowles boots are true to size whereas some feel they are slightly big sized and advise sizing down.
> 
> Do you think I have got the right size?  They feel like uggs feel (so slightly loose and slip a bit when I walk) but then my bobbys do that as well.  My toes dont go all the way to the end of the shoe but then again, they dont with my bobbys....
> 
> Any advice for me?  Is this how the Nowles supposed to be or should they be really snug fitting because they stretch out?
> 
> Also, if I kept the size 39, does the sheepskin inside eventually flatten down and then would they definitely be too big?
> 
> Sorry for the length of this, I just love them and dont know whether Ive got the right size.  Its a lot of money for me to make a costly mistake, please chime in if you have the nowles!


Hey - I had your exact problem. I'm a US size 7.5-8 and when I got the Nowles in a 38 they were the tiniest bit big, my foot kind of slipped out from the back and when I tried the 7 they were perfect but my toes were hurting in the front, and realized my foot still slipped in the back of those too. I decided to keep the 8 and am happy I did so bc I dont think the 7 would have stretched in the front and after a while you really dont want your toes hurting all day. Keep the size, you can tighten the laces so your foot is more comfortable and when you walk for a while your foot (or at least my feet) usually swells so it will be perfect.


----------



## neenabengal

Dee_Cee said:


> Hey - I had your exact problem. I'm a US size 7.5-8 and when I got the Nowles in a 38 they were the tiniest bit big, my foot kind of slipped out from the back and when I tried the 7 they were perfect but my toes were hurting in the front, and realized my foot still slipped in the back of those too. I decided to keep the 8 and am happy I did so bc I dont think the 7 would have stretched in the front and after a while you really dont want your toes hurting all day. Keep the size, you can tighten the laces so your foot is more comfortable and when you walk for a while your foot (or at least my feet) usually swells so it will be perfect.



Thanks for your response.  It's really helpful and I remember having the same issues when I bought my bobbys (i've never regretted getting 39 in my bobbys).

 I'm a UK 5.5 - 6 so about half a size up from your shoe size.  I think I could have gone with a 38 but I think youre right, it would have hurt my toes at the end of the day.  As you suggest, I'm going to keep them and tighten the laces.  They're too nice to return!


----------



## neenabengal

hazzygogo said:


> Hi there.  I  have the Dickers in brown.  They are from seasons past and not the newer Etoile version.  I own IM shoes in 38-40.  I purchased the Dickers in 39.  I am a perfect 8.5 US regular width.  which makes it a bit difficult in FR sizing.  I am between sizes and never know depending on the shoe...which to get.  The 39's ended up fitting perfect fit. .  If I wear anything but a very thin stocking, they are a bit tight on the toes.  They do come to a slight point at the tip so I think if you get your fit perfect to your size, they will be lovely.  Going smaller for me would have been too small and uncomfortable as the boot does narrow at the toes.  Hope this helps.



Really interesting to read this because I am a UK 5.5 to 6.  And when I tried the dickers on last year, I couldnt even get the 38 on and would have needed the 39 (which they had sold out of). 

Yet yesterday I tried on some new season dickers (etoile I'm guessing) in 39 and they were huge on me!  I would have needed the 38. 

It's so confusing.  Her sizes are so inconsistent and I wonder whether sizing slightly changes depending on the factories she commissions to make them each year?


----------



## HiromiT

Does anyone have the Lars bootie? Any thoughts/reviews? I ordered a pair for a super price bit haven't seen or tried them.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have any sizing advise for the Étoile Ruth slouchy suede boots? I am a size 6.5 U.S. and the sizing for these are listed in FR sizing, which would mean I would need a 38 but I'm a bit confused with the FR sizing as I typically am a 37 EU. Thanks


----------



## until.september

Hi guys, I'm new to Isabel Marant shoes! I was wondering if anyone owns the Eve moccasins or have tried them on - Barney's Warehouse is doing an amazing sale and I scored a pair of them online for $95.60. I'm normally a size 6-6.5, but the only options were a 6 or 7 so I went with the larger size. I figured bigger is better than too small. 

But now I'm wondering if the moccasins are IT or FR sizing and how that translates to a US 7. 

Should I have gone with the 6?


----------



## cuhlee

until.september said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to Isabel Marant shoes! I was wondering if anyone owns the Eve moccasins or have tried them on - Barney's Warehouse is doing an amazing sale and I scored a pair of them online for $95.60. I'm normally a size 6-6.5, but the only options were a 6 or 7 so I went with the larger size. I figured bigger is better than too small.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I'm wondering if the moccasins are IT or FR sizing and how that translates to a US 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have gone with the 6?




I actually just ordered those a couple of weeks ago and am so bummed about the additional off now! I scored them at additional 50% off tho, so I'm trying to not let the $15 or so difference bother me [emoji19] 

anyways, I am a U.S. 6-6.5 and I ordered mine in sz 8 and they fit great. IM shoe sizing is all over the board and it's annoying that Barneys warehouse doesn't specify that sz 8 on their site for these shoes really means FR 38 (at least that's what it seems like to me...) However I tried the 7s on at the store a while back and thought they were gonna be too tight on me with socks but they did fit! I have long, narrow feet though so your 7s may still fit great! Either way, I def think it's good you sized up and I think you'll be fine! If they happen to be a little big, you can always wear socks! Good luck!


----------



## aa12

can anyone share the lowest price they have seen the dicker boots going for?


----------



## until.september

Aww that really sucks! I would be bummed too  

Definitely glad that I ordered a 7 now - hopefully they fit well. Like you said, if it's too big I'll just wear thicker socks!


----------



## hazzygogo

until.september said:


> Aww that really sucks! I would be bummed too
> 
> Definitely glad that I ordered a 7 now - hopefully they fit well. Like you said, if it's too big I'll just wear thicker socks!


Hi there.  I normally wear IM sandals in 38, shoes either 39 or 40.  I am a U.S. size 8.5.  These were on sale previously at Barney's and yes the sizing is very confusing.  I purchased in 39 and 40.  I kept the 40.  These booties are very flexible and soft.  They do have the fluff and I wanted to wear with socks during winter.  The 39's were a bit tight at the toe so I kept the 40.  Love them.  As someone else mentioned I think you kept the right size and nothing a pair of socks won't help if not.  Enjoy...


----------



## duna

I need some advice please! 

I have some old Dicker boots in size 41 and they fit fine, now I want to buy another pair, so I tried on a 41 and they're big, but I also tried a 40 and they're small, my toes touch up front without any socks on.....what shall I do???


----------



## chloe_78

Does anyone have the Roxann boot? Thinking about getting them in the taupe color. Thoughts?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

aa12 said:


> can anyone share the lowest price they have seen the dicker boots going for?




La garconne has the black dicker boots on sale for $300 right now


----------



## beanybaker

I'm gonna get the black dicker boots, but I haven't tried the newer Etoile version. I'm a constant 
36.5 but go up to a 37 normally in Isabel marant 
Advice..... Should I get 37, what's the fit like PLEASE?


----------



## flooor

Hello, 

I am new here, great to have found this forum. And lovely to see so many IM shoes lovers . I am based in Eastern Europe.

Today, my first pair of new Brown Dicker boots arrived, in a EU41. Old style, no stitches on the soles. And they are too large for my size EU40. I was hoping they would fit: French41=Italian40.. but nope. They run true size, so I will need a 40 actually.

I got them for a good price. Not sure to return or resell them, or to keep and wear them with a thin sole inside..

What do you guys think?


----------



## cuhlee

Saw a gorgeous and perfect pair of black cluster boots at NM Last Call today for only $200 after 65% off. Sadly, they were sz 40 so far too large for me but I've got them on hold for the rest of today. pm for location and hold name.


----------



## 2manybags

Hi everyone! I just bought black Dicker boots -my first pair of IM shoes. I wear a size 41 and feel like they make my feet look huge. Any other size 41 wearers who can reassure me they look fine  I can't decide if I should keep them or not.


----------



## flooor

double post sorry


----------



## flooor

Hi! 

Well, a few days ago, I received my first pair of Dicker boots in brown, size EU41. 

They seemed a bit too large for my feet (normally size EU40 in all shoes). But the price was very nice, 30% reduced! 

So, just to check the size, I ordered another pair of Dicker boots, in taupe size EU40, full price (unfortunately). I wanted to make sure what size would fit best. Yesterday they arrived. Love at first sight! Size 40 seems so much better, and I like the color very much.

The Brown Dickers cannot be returned anymore. The taupe can. Some pictures are included. I am not sure which ones to keep. The size 41 I can wear with an insole and thicker socks, but seem rather large and long on my feet. 

What do you girls think? Please advise...

http://s578.photobucket.com/user/verovier/library/Isabel Marant boots?sort=3&page=1


----------



## beanybaker

Love the toupe colour and the size looks good on you.... So I'd say keep these flooor


----------



## Myrkur

flooor said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, a few days ago, I received my first pair of Dicker boots in brown, size EU41.
> 
> They seemed a bit too large for my feet (normally size EU40 in all shoes). But the price was very nice, 30% reduced!
> 
> So, just to check the size, I ordered another pair of Dicker boots, in taupe size EU40, full price (unfortunately). I wanted to make sure what size would fit best. Yesterday they arrived. Love at first sight! Size 40 seems so much better, and I like the color very much.
> 
> The Brown Dickers cannot be returned anymore. The taupe can. Some pictures are included. I am not sure which ones to keep. The size 41 I can wear with an insole and thicker socks, but seem rather large and long on my feet.
> 
> What do you girls think? Please advise...
> 
> http://s578.photobucket.com/user/verovier/library/Isabel Marant boots?sort=3&page=1


Where did you order these? I'm looking for these colors, but only find black everywhere....


----------



## flooor

Myrkur said:


> Where did you order these? I'm looking for these colors, but only find black everywhere....



hi! I bought the left ones (brown suede, size 41) via a local private auction. The right pair (taupe suede, size 40) were from a webshop.


----------



## anitalilac

2manybags said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought black Dicker boots -my first pair of IM shoes. I wear a size 41 and feel like they make my feet look huge. Any other size 41 wearers who can reassure me they look fine  I can't decide if I should keep them or not.



I wear a 41, and I think I look good but my main problem is it is not comfortable for long walks...


----------



## Myrkur

I just ordered my first pair, fingers cross they fit..


----------



## lilmountaingirl

HiromiT said:


> Does anyone have the Lars bootie? Any thoughts/reviews? I ordered a pair for a super price bit haven't seen or tried them.



How did these work out for you?  What is the sizing like?  Thanks.


----------



## HiromiT

lilmountaingirl said:


> How did these work out for you?  What is the sizing like?  Thanks.



I'm happy with them but haven't worn them out yet. I'm a US7 and got the boots in FR38. They fit well with even a tiny bit of wiggle room in length. The soles are slippery smooth though, so I need to get a non-slip sole done. HTH


----------



## lilmountaingirl

HiromiT said:


> I'm happy with them but haven't worn them out yet. I'm a US7 and got the boots in FR38. They fit well with even a tiny bit of wiggle room in length. The soles are slippery smooth though, so I need to get a non-slip sole done. HTH



Thank you!  I ordered a pair but have been so anxious about it because I have no idea what size I'll actually receive.  I'm in the US but pretty much wear an IT 35 which is about a 4 3/4, lol.  So I ordered the US5 but don't know what FR size they'll send me. I really hope they will fit.  I shouldn't order shoes from brands I don't know with sizing all over the place but I really love these boots.  I feel better thanks to your input, thank you!


----------



## jellybebe

Loving this Ginger desert boot. I have 2 pairs of Marant leopard shoes so these might be redundant but just loving their silhouette and of course you can't beat her leopard print.


----------



## Picard

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered my first pair, fingers cross they fit..




Take care with the  possible blue teint trasfer from your jeans over the bootie. The clear colors are more delicate.


----------



## Myrkur

Picard said:


> Take care with the  possible blue teint trasfer from your jeans over the bootie. The clear colors are more delicate.



Thanks for the warning, but I spray all my leather/suede items before use and barely wear any blue jeans, so I'm safe I think! Won't get them until next Saturday though as I will be leaving for a holiday this Sunday..


----------



## chinchilly

If you were getting your first pair of Dicker boots, would you get black or taupe?

I want both colours actually, but can't afford to get both right now! I wear a lot of black tights and mini skirts/dresses, and also skinny jeans. I am more bottom heavy so want to look slimmer. Some boots really make my legs look stumpy!

Also where would be the best deal on Dickers? I am in Canada...

Or should I wait until I'm in the US next month and get at Barneys?


----------



## Myrkur

chinchilly said:


> If you were getting your first pair of Dicker boots, would you get black or taupe?
> 
> 
> 
> I want both colours actually, but can't afford to get both right now! I wear a lot of black tights and mini skirts/dresses, and also skinny jeans. I am more bottom heavy so want to look slimmer. Some boots really make my legs look stumpy!
> 
> 
> 
> Also where would be the best deal on Dickers? I am in Canada...
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I wait until I'm in the US next month and get at Barneys?




I had the same thing as I'm not going to buy 2 pairs now so I went for Taupe instead of Black. Mostly because it is such a basic, simple color that I can combine with everything in my closet plus it brings a bit of color into my outfits as well. Can also be worn for both Summer and Winter, black would be too dark for Summer.


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Loving this Ginger desert boot. I have 2 pairs of Marant leopard shoes so these might be redundant but just loving their silhouette and of course you can't beat her leopard print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124536



these are so cute!!


----------



## jellybebe

chinchilly said:


> If you were getting your first pair of Dicker boots, would you get black or taupe?
> 
> 
> 
> I want both colours actually, but can't afford to get both right now! I wear a lot of black tights and mini skirts/dresses, and also skinny jeans. I am more bottom heavy so want to look slimmer. Some boots really make my legs look stumpy!
> 
> 
> 
> Also where would be the best deal on Dickers? I am in Canada...
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I wait until I'm in the US next month and get at Barneys?




I would get taupe, I love the contrast of wearing lighter shoes with darker clothes. With that being said, I wear my black Dickers quite a bit! I'm in Canada too and I think I bought both pairs at Gravity Pope during their anniversary sale, but there are lots of stores that sell Dickers including Holt's, Misch in Vancouver and TNT/Jonathan + Olivia in Toronto. The Canadian dollar is so weak compared to the USD right now that I'm not sure you will save anything if you buy them at Barney's, but their selection might be better.


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> these are so cute!!




We seem to have similar tastes in bags and shoes! I love it!


----------



## chinchilly

Myrkur said:


> I had the same thing as I'm not going to buy 2 pairs now so I went for Taupe instead of Black. Mostly because it is such a basic, simple color that I can combine with everything in my closet plus it brings a bit of color into my outfits as well. Can also be worn for both Summer and Winter, black would be too dark for Summer.



Thanks! That makes sense. I can see how the taupe would look good with skinny jeans and bare ankles. Sometimes black boots look too dark against my skin.


----------



## chinchilly

jellybebe said:


> I would get taupe, I love the contrast of wearing lighter shoes with darker clothes. With that being said, I wear my black Dickers quite a bit! I'm in Canada too and I think I bought both pairs at Gravity Pope during their anniversary sale, but there are lots of stores that sell Dickers including Holt's, Misch in Vancouver and TNT/Jonathan + Olivia in Toronto. The Canadian dollar is so weak compared to the USD right now that I'm not sure you will save anything if you buy them at Barney's, but their selection might be better.



Taupe seems to be the consensus! THanks. I do think I need both pairs though. LOL!

Good point about the C$... ugh! I'll check out Jonathan and Olivia. I don't love shopping at TNT, the manager there is very rude.


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Loving this Ginger desert boot. I have 2 pairs of Marant leopard shoes so these might be redundant but just loving their silhouette and of course you can't beat her leopard print./ATTACH]



I'm in love with the her leopard Patsha, I just wish I could find it on sale somewhere.


----------



## jellybebe

dorcast said:


> I'm in love with the her leopard Patsha, I just wish I could find it on sale somewhere.




Maybe if you wait a bit, they will go on sale! Or do you mean you can't find it in stores to try on?


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Maybe if you wait a bit, they will go on sale! Or do you mean you can't find it in stores to try on?



Yes, I meant sale priced, I'll have to be patient.  I haven't seen them in a store, it's online lust so far.


----------



## Dee_Cee

Has anyone ordered any of the Barts sneakers? I'm not sure what size I should get, I'm a 7.5 (womens) in Adidas stan smiths for a reference...


----------



## majchi

Hi everyone!
Im new here  couple of weeks ago i bought my first IM shoes - black bobby eu39. First of all, i was also very confused with IM sizing, but i have all of my shoes and sneakers eu39, so i ordered eu39. And i was not wrong, luckily  they fit perfectly.
but now, I'm feeling IM shoe obsession!! now I'm in loove with cluster black boots, and want them so badly (mytheresa.com has free shipping for short time for orders over 400 euro, wuhuhu )...BUT sizing problem AGAIN, i read few times that cluster boots are bit bigger, so it needs to be a size down than your original. Am I right? 
Please help, I'm desperate! I just want my black cluster IM  

Thanks ladies


----------



## Kazzi

majchi said:


> Hi everyone!
> Im new here  couple of weeks ago i bought my first IM shoes - black bobby eu39. First of all, i was also very confused with IM sizing, but i have all of my shoes and sneakers eu39, so i ordered eu39. And i was not wrong, luckily  they fit perfectly.
> but now, I'm feeling IM shoe obsession!! now I'm in loove with cluster black boots, and want them so badly (mytheresa.com has free shipping for short time for orders over 400 euro, wuhuhu )...BUT sizing problem AGAIN, i read few times that cluster boots are bit bigger, so it needs to be a size down than your original. Am I right?
> Please help, I'm desperate! I just want my black cluster IM
> 
> Thanks ladies


Most do say to size down in the Cluster but I did and found it too small! Not hugely but definitely needed my regular size which is a bit big but a better fit than the size smaller. Also check if they are EU or 
FR sizing, you probably know FR generally means you need to up one size. I order from MyTheresa and the returns/exchange process is very easy, if needed. Good luck!


----------



## majchi

Kazzi said:


> Most do say to size down in the Cluster but I did and found it too small! Not hugely but definitely needed my regular size which is a bit big but a better fit than the size smaller. Also check if they are EU or
> FR sizing, you probably know FR generally means you need to up one size. I order from MyTheresa and the returns/exchange process is very easy, if needed. Good luck!


Thanks Kazzi, a lot! But do you need to pay anything if you're exchanging/returning back to them? (delivery costs or anything else?)


----------



## Kazzi

majchi said:


> Thanks Kazzi, a lot! But do you need to pay anything if you're exchanging/returning back to them? (delivery costs or anything else?)



I'm in the UK and never had any extra charges applied. Not sure how it stands if you're outside the EU but they have always been really helpful when I've contacted them, so should be easy to find out.


----------



## majchi

Kazzi said:


> I'm in the UK and never had any extra charges applied. Not sure how it stands if you're outside the EU but they have always been really helpful when I've contacted them, so should be easy to find out.


okay, thanks  you really helped me


----------



## Kazzi

majchi said:


> okay, thanks  you really helped me


My pleasure, good luck!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Does anyone know if dicker boot is discontinued in bronze? Only seeing black taupe and chestnut ...


----------



## chinchilly

I am a usually US size 7.5 or sometimes 8... what does this mean in Dicker sizing? I found the boots on SSense but it's giving me the option of French and Italian sizing and I have no idea. https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/isabel-marant/taupe-suede-dicker-boots/1259923 

Would I be a FR 38 or a FR 39?

thanks!


----------



## ekbright

I bought the same pair from ssense. I got the FR37, which is generally the size I wear for nearly all my shoes. In US sizes I'm a 7, but probably a small 7 and can sometimes get away with a 6.5. I think the FR38 would fit you. Keep in mind that the shoes stretches ever so slightly width-wise.


----------



## chinchilly

ekbright said:


> I bought the same pair from ssense. I got the FR37, which is generally the size I wear for nearly all my shoes. In US sizes I'm a 7, but probably a small 7 and can sometimes get away with a 6.5. I think the FR38 would fit you. Keep in mind that the shoes stretches ever so slightly width-wise.



Perfect. Thanks!!!


----------



## Myrkur

I received my taupe pair and they fit perfectly, great Fall booties! Now I want the brown ones too....


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Does anyone know if dicker boot is discontinued in bronze? Only seeing black taupe and chestnut


----------



## rdgldy

Myrkur said:


> I received my taupe pair and they fit perfectly, great Fall booties! Now I want the brown ones too....
> View attachment 3134250
> 
> View attachment 3134251



great boots!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Myrkur said:


> I received my taupe pair and they fit perfectly, great Fall booties! Now I want the brown ones too....
> View attachment 3134250
> 
> View attachment 3134251




That's gorgeous!  May I know how much is that?


----------



## Myrkur

rdgldy said:


> great boots!!



Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

casseyelsie said:


> That's gorgeous!  May I know how much is that?



Thank you. I think they are 370 now.


----------



## Picard

Love them! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I'm having the same concerns as others trying to figure out the size of IM shoes/boots to order online since it's the only way to get them. I love these and they have them at Barney's, Rawson Harness Boots. 

They only offer whole sizes, and at Barney's they are listed in U.S. sizing. I did the fit predictor with two different brands and it came up with two different, size 7 and 8  I wear 37.5 in Rag & Bone boots since it runs a little small. I would only wear a thinner sock with them. I don't want them too loose where my foot slides. Does anyone know how they compare to R&B boots? I'm so confused. It's a hassle to have to send them back and reorder a different size if I got the wrong one. TIA if anyone has any fit suggestions!  

http://www.barneys.com/isabel-marant-%C3%A9toile-rawson-harness-boots-503765732.html#prefn1=brand&prefv1=Isabel+Marant+%C3%89toile&start=6http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## girlsnstilletos

^^^ I answered my own question today! Went to NM and they carry Isabel Marant, not the boots I wanted but very similar. The 37's fit perfectly and the 38's would have been way too big. Didn't buy the similar ones since they look too close to a pair of boots I already own. Good to know they run the same as my usual 7's in U.S. sizing.


----------



## cuhlee

girlsnstilletos said:


> ^^^ I answered my own question today! Went to NM and they carry Isabel Marant, not the boots I wanted but very similar. The 37's fit perfectly and the 38's would have been way too big. Didn't buy the similar ones since they look too close to a pair of boots I already own. Good to know they run the same as my usual 7's in U.S. sizing.



Hi! I agree you're prob fine if the shoes are similar style but just in case you're ordering from somewhere that's final sale, I thought I should warn you that, at least in my experience, Isabel Marant's shoes can vary in sizing even between similar styles (I think there can be some variation by season and the type of material). For instance, I have the Crisi in size 36 but just bought the Cluster in sz 35 bc the sales girl in Paris told me the leather runs bigger than the suede and will also stretch more with time... To be fair, I  have kind of funny shoe sizing generally bc I have an abnormally high arch and I think the 36 would have fit me fine too and my Crisi boots are not as snug as the Cluster so please don't let this post scare you esp if you've already ordered them. Just wanted to give you the heads up in case there's another store near you that may carry them so you can double check. Best of luck! Her shoes are amazing!


----------



## Ansonica

Hi, can someone please help me with info about Dicker boots?
I'm not sure should I have to order FR39 or FR40. 
I'm EU39. I have 3 pairs of IM sandals in size FR40, also I have tried Ralf boots in FR40 and they are fine. Acne pistol boots in EU38.
Do Dickers run big? Will they stretch with wear?

Please advice, I have only one day left to order them


----------



## honeybunch

I'm in love with these!


----------



## rdgldy

Ansonica said:


> Hi, can someone please help me with info about Dicker boots?
> I'm not sure should I have to order FR39 or FR40.
> I'm EU39. I have 3 pairs of IM sandals in size FR40, also I have tried Ralf boots in FR40 and they are fine. Acne pistol boots in EU38.
> Do Dickers run big? Will they stretch with wear?
> 
> Please advice, I have only one day left to order them


I am a US 9, and just got the Dickers in the FR40, and they fit fine.  It was my understanding that the french sizing was smaller that the italian sizing.  
My Acne Jensens are a 39, I think.

 I have not worn mine yet, so I am not sure about stretching, although mine are suede, so they could stretch a bit.


----------



## vfab

Hi ladies. I want to order the Andrew Boots but this would be my first pair of Isabel Marant boots and I don't know what size to wear. I wear a US 6.5 and usually get a 37 EU (37.5 in Louboutin Pigalles) but these say they are French sizing so I don't know how that translates. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## <3juicy

vfab said:


> Hi ladies. I want to order the Andrew Boots but this would be my first pair of Isabel Marant boots and I don't know what size to wear. I wear a US 6.5 and usually get a 37 EU (37.5 in Louboutin Pigalles) but these say they are French sizing so I don't know how that translates. Any suggestions? Thanks.



These were my first pair too! I wear a US 6 and tried the 36 which was tight (fit like a 5.5) probably due to the pointed toe so I got the 37 which fit much better. I'd try the 38.


----------



## vfab

<3juicy said:


> These were my first pair too! I wear a US 6 and tried the 36 which was tight (fit like a 5.5) probably due to the pointed toe so I got the 37 which fit much better. I'd try the 38.


 
Thanks for your reply!  It is so hard to buy shoes online.


----------



## <3juicy

vfab said:


> Thanks for your reply!  It is so hard to buy shoes online.



I know! Can you order 2 sizes to try?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Royston boots on sale at theoutnet... They are a little too high (11.5 cm) for me to use as everyday boots but super gorgeous. Wonder if I should go for them as going out shoes for winter.


----------



## vfab

<3juicy said:


> I know! Can you order 2 sizes to try?


 
That's always an option. I think I may just go with the 38 because my feet are on the wide side and I usually wear thicker socks with boots to stay warm. Thanks for your help!


----------



## afolch

Hi guys! I found the Nowles in black for about $500 from an Italian site - this is with shipping and without VAT, as the boots would ship to the U.S. Is this a good price for these boots? I've seen them on super sale on past seasons and I don't know if I should wait! Want to be prepared for the brutal NY winters  what do you think?


----------



## takeoutbox

I got my first pair of dickers and i am hooked.  I really want a black pair now.  im a very true sz 6 and ended up getting french sz 36.


----------



## alya

afolch said:


> Hi guys! I found the Nowles in black for about $500 from an Italian site - this is with shipping and without VAT, as the boots would ship to the U.S. Is this a good price for these boots? I've seen them on super sale on past seasons and I don't know if I should wait! Want to be prepared for the brutal NY winters  what do you think?




I don't know what size you are but outnet has them in both colors for about $350


----------



## rdgldy

takeoutbox said:


> I got my first pair of dickers and i am hooked.  I really want a black pair now.  im a very true sz 6 and ended up getting french sz 36.




Haha!!!! Same story here-I got my first pair in taupe suede and just ordered the black suede.  They are ridiculously comfortable!!!!


----------



## Zoe C

Hello!!
I would like to know your opinion about the Nowles boots. This year I finally made myself with a black pair, but I'm not so sure they still in fashion anymore. I'm thinking on returning  them and maybe get something either more practical (I walk A LOT everyday and it snows heavily here) or more fashionable.

What do you guys think?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Zoe C said:


> Hello!!
> I would like to know your opinion about the Nowles boots. This year I finally made myself with a black pair, but I'm not so sure they still in fashion anymore. I'm thinking on returning  them and maybe get something either more practical (I walk A LOT everyday and it snows heavily here) or more fashionable.
> 
> What do you guys think?




I love Nowles and see a lot of the most fashionable websites carrying them this year. If you are in love please keep them!!


----------



## Zoe C

COPENHAGEN said:


> I love Nowles and see a lot of the most fashionable websites carrying them this year. If you are in love please keep them!!




Thank you very much for the advice! I think I'll keep them anyways  I really like them


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Zoe C said:


> Thank you very much for the advice! I think I'll keep them anyways  *I really like them*


That's what most important anyway!


----------



## Zoe C

COPENHAGEN said:


> That's what most important anyway!




Update:

I ended up returning the boots because when I had decided to keep them and use them for the first time I noticed they were different from each other:

Right foot:



Left foot:



So, the store does not know what happened. I've got my money back. They are returning them to IM and said that if they get a new pair back they'll call me back just in case I still want them.

I didn't know there were to different linning styles. Do you know if they might be from different seasons??


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Zoe C said:


> Update:
> 
> I ended up returning the boots because when I had decided to keep them and use them for the first time I noticed they were different from each other:
> 
> Right foot:
> View attachment 3162228
> 
> 
> Left foot:
> View attachment 3162230
> 
> 
> So, the store does not know what happened. I've got my money back. They are returning them to IM and said that if they get a new pair back they'll call me back just in case I still want them.
> 
> I didn't know there were to different linning styles. Do you know if they might be from different seasons??



Oh no how annoying for you. That looks weird! Mine are like the left foot and from last year. Haven't noticed difference in linning in the stores...


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Zoe C said:


> Update:
> 
> I ended up returning the boots because when I had decided to keep them and use them for the first time I noticed they were different from each other:
> 
> Right foot:
> View attachment 3162228
> 
> 
> Left foot:
> View attachment 3162230
> 
> 
> So, the store does not know what happened. I've got my money back. They are returning them to IM and said that if they get a new pair back they'll call me back just in case I still want them.
> 
> I didn't know there were to different linning styles. Do you know if they might be from different seasons??



Something similar happened to me when I ordered some boots from Yoox a few months ago.  The boots were the same style but had different pull tabs for the zipper.  I got them dirt cheap so did not even bother contacting them - I just cut them off myself and used some trim I got from the fabric store.  It was the last pair so I made it work.


----------



## Zoe C

COPENHAGEN said:


> Oh no how annoying for you. That looks weird! Mine are like the left foot and from last year. Haven't noticed difference in linning in the stores...







dieguteteufelin said:


> Something similar happened to me when I ordered some boots from Yoox a few months ago.  The boots were the same style but had different pull tabs for the zipper.  I got them dirt cheap so did not even bother contacting them - I just cut them off myself and used some trim I got from the fabric store.  It was the last pair so I made it work.




Thank you for your support. The truth is I'm not sure if I'll give them another chance if the store brings a new pair... I bought them full priced, so no way of keeping those in that condition.

I'll keep you posted if I finally make myself with a pair


----------



## alya

If you were to choose between black and camel color nowles, which would you go with? I am completely torn: black would go with more, but I feel that details are more visible on lighter..ughullhair:


----------



## Surferrosa

alya said:


> If you were to choose between black and camel color nowles, which would you go with? I am completely torn: black would go with more, but I feel that details are more visible on lighter..ughullhair:




I have the black ones and I love them. Not so keen on the camel ones.


----------



## am2022

Ladies and boot lovers.... any owners of the arnie or the grover boot??? I can't decide which one ...


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Ladies and boot lovers.... any owners of the arnie or the grover boot??? I can't decide which one ...




I think I prefer the Arnie. It's a bit more special than the Grover, but I don't own either one.


----------



## am2022

Hi jelly ... So good to see you once again 
I know arnie seems more special while Grover more Classic ... As what marant does each time right ?
And both boots are almost out of stock for my size so wish me luck.... Just when I promised myself no more high end shoes for this year ...tsk tsk tsk


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Hi jelly ... So good to see you once again
> 
> I know arnie seems more special while Grover more Classic ... As what marant does each time right ?
> 
> And both boots are almost out of stock for my size so wish me luck.... Just when I promised myself no more high end shoes for this year ...tsk tsk tsk




Isn't that how it always goes? I have my eye on the leopard Ginger booties (even though I have 2 other pairs of Marant leopard shoes) but not until they go on major sale!


----------



## flirtsy

does anyone else have this problem that her shoes are so small? 41, i cannot get my foot into it! it&#8217;s more like a size 39! is it because french people have smaller feet?


----------



## Dee_Cee

amacasa said:


> Ladies and boot lovers.... any owners of the arnie or the grover boot??? I can't decide which one ...


Arnies all the way!!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

should i get the white pierce boot from 2013 new for 220usd or are they too old now?


----------



## Lauren0404

I'm watching some non-returnable Clusters on eBay but they are 40's and I'm not sure they will fit. I have Dickers and Acne boots in 39s and that fits. Will 40s in the Cluster be way too big?


----------



## hazzygogo

chanelqueenalek said:


> should i get the white pierce boot from 2013 new for 220usd or are they too old now?


I think they are fantastic!  I say yes.


----------



## Dodo_doll

Lauren0404 said:


> I'm watching some non-returnable Clusters on eBay but they are 40's and I'm not sure they will fit. I have Dickers and Acne boots in 39s and that fits. Will 40s in the Cluster be way too big?



IMO Cluster/Crisi run huuuge, my dickers are 37fr and when i tried on the crisi (the suede cluster) in that size, it was too big. Size down for cluster
P.S. Good luck, I am also trying to find a good deal on those


----------



## Dodo_doll

Ladies I need help!!! How do the Grovers fit compared to Dickers? I am trying to buy them online and need help with the fit


----------



## lette

Does anyone know of a good time/place to purchase Dickers in Taupe on sale?


----------



## protein_

Lauren0404 said:


> I'm watching some non-returnable Clusters on eBay but they are 40's and I'm not sure they will fit. I have Dickers and Acne boots in 39s and that fits. Will 40s in the Cluster be way too big?



They might be... 

I'm a 39 in Dickers but took 38 for Clusters -- a pinch snug, but my sister was looking to get rid of them so I figured I would help her out


----------



## Lauren0404

protein_ said:


> They might be...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 39 in Dickers but took 38 for Clusters -- a pinch snug, but my sister was looking to get rid of them so I figured I would help her out




Thanks for the tip! I'm going crazy waiting for them to go on sale, I might just need to buy them full price [emoji21]


----------



## dieguteteufelin

flirtsy said:


> does anyone else have this problem that her shoes are so small? 41, i cannot get my foot into it! its more like a size 39! is it because french people have smaller feet?



I only have one pair of Marant boots - the Berry - and they are as I would have expected.  Size 39 and I typically wear anywhere from an EU38-39.  I think FR39 is EU38.

Do you have high arches?  I have incredibly high arches and that was my problem with getting them on since they are pull-on style.  The foot themselves fit perfectly but I had such a hard time pulling my feet into them before it stretched out a bit.


----------



## flirtsy

dieguteteufelin said:


> I only have one pair of Marant boots - the Berry - and they are as I would have expected.  Size 39 and I typically wear anywhere from an EU38-39.  I think FR39 is EU38.
> 
> Do you have high arches?  I have incredibly high arches and that was my problem with getting them on since they are pull-on style.  The foot themselves fit perfectly but I had such a hard time pulling my feet into them before it stretched out a bit.



it might be! in dickers, i can fit the 41 perfectly it's just her heeled boots  but french sizes are typically small, they don't even knoe what a 42 is there!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

flirtsy said:


> it might be! in dickers, i can fit the 41 perfectly it's just her heeled boots  but french sizes are typically small, they don't even knoe what a 42 is there!



Ugh that's a bummer.  If it is that, the good thing is that it loosened up after a few wears.  I can now pull them on/off with minimal effort.  There are tons of embroidery on my boots too, so I was a little surprised that there was any give to loosen up.  Fit like a charm now though!


----------



## protein_

Lauren0404 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm going crazy waiting for them to go on sale, I might just need to buy them full price [emoji21]



La Garçonne has Crisis on sale, honestly, I can't tell the difference between the two... Is it the leather and heel height that's different?

Also, I think you can size up to a 40 and just wear a pinch thicker sock.  I bought those Adele IM sandals a while ago in a 40 and ya a bit big, but not unwearable


----------



## Lauren0404

protein_ said:


> La Garçonne has Crisis on sale, honestly, I can't tell the difference between the two... Is it the leather and heel height that's different?
> 
> Also, I think you can size up to a 40 and just wear a pinch thicker sock.  I bought those Adele IM sandals a while ago in a 40 and ya a bit big, but not unwearable




True confession: I found brand new with box Clusters on eBay in a 40 for - get this - $225, and they are a pinch too big, but like you said, thick socks make the dream work! Thanks for the advice


----------



## AmFo5

Hi everyone. I'm looking to buy the Crisi boot in black and I see one labeled as "faded black" and others just labeled as black. Is there a difference between faded black and black? I would prefer a true black but the faded black is on sale, so I'm trying to understand if these are the same colors. 

TIA!


----------



## Surferrosa

AmFo5 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to buy the Crisi boot in black and I see one labeled as "faded black" and others just labeled as black. Is there a difference between faded black and black? I would prefer a true black but the faded black is on sale, so I'm trying to understand if these are the same colors.
> 
> TIA!




There is definitely a difference, the faded black have a slight green/grey tint, whereas the black are a true black. Faded black is a previous season colour which is why you're seeing them on sale. Hope that helps!


----------



## AmFo5

Surferrosa said:


> There is definitely a difference, the faded black have a slight green/grey tint, whereas the black are a true black. Faded black is a previous season colour which is why you're seeing them on sale. Hope that helps!




Super helpful. I'll get the true black ones.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## wantitneedit

Can someone please help me with sizing for the Dicker boots.  I've read that they run large - is this true? i don't have narrow feet.   I am usually an IT38 or EUR38, sometimes 7.5/8 for American sizing.  As they are in French sizing, what should i get? FR39? many thanks


----------



## ekbright

wantitneedit said:


> Can someone please help me with sizing for the Dicker boots.  I've read that they run large - is this true? i don't have narrow feet.   I am usually an IT38 or EUR38, sometimes 7.5/8 for American sizing.  As they are in French sizing, what should i get? FR39? many thanks


Hi, I'm normally a 37 in Italian across most shoes and a 7 American. I got a 37 in my Dicker boots. I also tried on a 36 and that fit, too, albeit a bit tighter. I recommend you get your European sizing instead of sizing up.


----------



## green.bee

wantitneedit said:


> Can someone please help me with sizing for the Dicker boots.  I've read that they run large - is this true? i don't have narrow feet.   I am usually an IT38 or EUR38, sometimes 7.5/8 for American sizing.  As they are in French sizing, what should i get? FR39? many thanks



Dickers run tts. I wear US 8.5/9 and 39 EU and 39 Dickers fit perfectly.


----------



## wantitneedit

green.bee said:


> Dickers run tts. I wear US 8.5/9 and 39 EU and 39 Dickers fit perfectly.



green.bee, thanks for responding, i guess i'm still confused as according to NAP shoe size chart FR39 is equivalent to EUR38 whereas EU39 is FR40.  i guess i can just  order and see!


----------



## wantitneedit

ekbright said:


> Hi, I'm normally a 37 in Italian across most shoes and a 7 American. I got a 37 in my Dicker boots. I also tried on a 36 and that fit, too, albeit a bit tighter. I recommend you get your European sizing instead of sizing up.



ekbright i appreciate the quick response. i may just have to order a size i think i may be and go from there as listing the shoes in French sizing on NAP has thrown me a bit comparing to EUR/IT sizing.


----------



## green.bee

wantitneedit said:


> green.bee, thanks for responding, i guess i'm still confused as according to NAP shoe size chart FR39 is equivalent to EUR38 whereas EU39 is FR40.  i guess i can just  order and see!




When I was purchasing my Dickers La Garconne advised me to go with a 39 as they fit tts but NAP advised me to purchase a 40. I ordered both, a 39 and a 40 and the 40 were way too large.


----------



## wantitneedit

green.bee said:


> When I was purchasing my Dickers La Garconne advised me to go with a 39 as they fit tts but NAP advised me to purchase a 40. I ordered both, a 39 and a 40 and the 40 were way too large.



thanks for this info, green.bee.  i shall shop around and see what i can find.  of course, do i need another pair of boots?


----------



## ailoveresale

I am debating a pair of Crisi but wondering if I could get some help in sizing. I have wide feet with hammer toes. I wear 7-7.5 US, 37.5-38 for most European brands. In searching this thread it seems they run large, should I go with a 37, or go up to 38 because of my wide feet?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## starrysky7

Does anyone have the patsha booties? I'm thinking about getting a pair, but don't know if these run small too. Should I go with my regular size? Thanks


----------



## Surferrosa

starrysky7 said:


> Does anyone have the patsha booties? I'm thinking about getting a pair, but don't know if these run small too. Should I go with my regular size? Thanks




I purchased these in my usual IM size and they were way too small. Definitely go up one size!


----------



## It-Zara

Ladies, could you help me with the sizing of Brenna boots? My size is IT 36-36,5. And do you know how tight they are in instep? Thanks!


----------



## starrysky7

Thank you, I will size up then if I can find them, my size seems to be sold out eveywhere...


----------



## Surferrosa

Can anyone help with sizing for the Roxann boots? Found some reduced but a size larger than I normally wear so trying to decide whether to take the plunge or not!


----------



## jettsett

is anyone familiar with sizing on the "Drew" boots?  they are new for the spring season and i can't find any reviews on them yet.  NAP has them and they say they run large.  mytheresa also has them and they say they run small.  so i'm not sure which size to get!!!  

btw, if anyone is wondering about the milla cutout booties, i just received a pair on sale from the outnet.  i found them to run a pinch on the small size.  i purchased them in a 39 and i could've gone up to a 40 without any problem.  the 39's are ok but they'll need to be broken in.  they're all suede and more of a wide cut high heel so they're very forgiving all around.


----------



## MissLaraDL

I caught the IM Dickers boots bug! 
I bought my first pair few days ago on luisaviaroma in the color taupe without doing much research on the sizing- just clicked my size 35 and boom in a matter of seconds I bought them!
When I received them I was ecstatic, although at first glanced they seemed...tiny... and boy were they tiny!!! I had to squeeze my feet in them and could barely stand up! It hurt, a lot!  
I returned them immediately. 
Now I cannot get these boots out of my head, I want them. I need them!
Reading this thread really helped because I discovered that french shoe sizing is different from italian. I didn't know that! When I ordered my Chloè Suzannas I got my regular size and had no problems. I guess every designer has a different fit.  
Just wanted to post my experience. 
Keep sharing info and posting pics of your boots ladies! 
x


----------



## duna

jettsett said:


> is anyone familiar with sizing on the "Drew" boots?  they are new for the spring season and i can't find any reviews on them yet.  NAP has them and they say they run large.  mytheresa also has them and they say they run small.  so i'm not sure which size to get!!!
> 
> btw, if anyone is wondering about the milla cutout booties, i just received a pair on sale from the outnet.  i found them to run a pinch on the small size.  i purchased them in a 39 and i could've gone up to a 40 without any problem.  the 39's are ok but they'll need to be broken in.  they're all suede and more of a wide cut high heel so they're very forgiving all around.



I would like to know too. I have been going to and fro from NAP  to Mytheresa and it's very confusing! I hope someone can enlighten us!!!


----------



## jettsett

duna said:


> I would like to know too. I have been going to and fro from NAP  to Mytheresa and it's very confusing! I hope someone can enlighten us!!!


hi!  i wanted to let you know that i ordered the "drew" boots in both 39 & 40 and ended up keeping the 40.  for reference, i wear a 39 in the dicker boots and definitely needed a 40 in the drew boots.  i'd say they run true to size for european sizing.  i'm a US9 so that technically translates to an EU40.  hope that helps!!  they're great boots, btw.  nice heel with a decent amount of height.  more of a sleek clean mod look.  good luck!!


----------



## duna

jettsett said:


> hi!  i wanted to let you know that i ordered the "drew" boots in both 39 & 40 and ended up keeping the 40.  for reference, i wear a 39 in the dicker boots and definitely needed a 40 in the drew boots.  i'd say they run true to size for european sizing.  i'm a US9 so that technically translates to an EU40.  hope that helps!!  they're great boots, btw.  nice heel with a decent amount of height.  more of a sleek clean mod look.  good luck!!



Thanks a lot!!! So since I'm a 40 I should take a 41, right? By the way I'm also a 41 in Dickers.


----------



## MissLaraDL

Finally got my first pair of Dickers in the right size!!! Got them on Farfetch in italian sizing. I'm a 36 and they fit perfect [emoji106]&#127996; Got the color Taupe and I can see me wearing them with everything, from jeans to dresses, so happy!!!


----------



## myown

^show us how you wear them


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just wanted to share my Isabel Marant obsession! I was really lucky and I found 4 of these at Nordstrom Rack! The Dickers, Nowles, Raelyn, and Bluebell!


----------



## Lauren0404

yakusoku.af said:


> I just wanted to share my Isabel Marant obsession! I was really lucky and I found 4 of these at Nordstrom Rack! The Dickers, Nowles, Raelyn, and Bluebell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292872




Omg you're so lucky! I've only ever seen one pair of extra tiny IM heels at the Rack


----------



## rdgldy

yakusoku.af said:


> I just wanted to share my Isabel Marant obsession! I was really lucky and I found 4 of these at Nordstrom Rack! The Dickers, Nowles, Raelyn, and Bluebell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292872


Lucky you!! Great Marant collection!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lauren0404 said:


> Omg you're so lucky! I've only ever seen one pair of extra tiny IM heels at the Rack




Thank you! 
I actually only found the Nowles at my NR. The rest were from other members posting on the NR thread!


----------



## yakusoku.af

rdgldy said:


> Lucky you!! Great Marant collection!!




Thank you! I didn't realize how many IM shoes I had until I pulled them all out lol


----------



## Greys0n

hot hot hot!!!


----------



## duna

jettsett said:


> is anyone familiar with sizing on the "Drew" boots?  they are new for the spring season and i can't find any reviews on them yet.  NAP has them and they say they run large.  mytheresa also has them and they say they run small.  so i'm not sure which size to get!!!
> 
> btw, if anyone is wondering about the milla cutout booties, i just received a pair on sale from the outnet.  i found them to run a pinch on the small size.  i purchased them in a 39 and i could've gone up to a 40 without any problem.  the 39's are ok but they'll need to be broken in.  they're all suede and more of a wide cut high heel so they're very forgiving all around.





duna said:


> I would like to know too. I have been going to and fro from NAP  to Mytheresa and it's very confusing! I hope someone can enlighten us!!!





jettsett said:


> hi!  i wanted to let you know that i ordered the "drew" boots in both 39 & 40 and ended up keeping the 40.  for reference, i wear a 39 in the dicker boots and definitely needed a 40 in the drew boots.  i'd say they run true to size for european sizing.  i'm a US9 so that technically translates to an EU40.  hope that helps!!  they're great boots, btw.  nice heel with a decent amount of height.  more of a sleek clean mod look.  good luck!!



Regarding sizing on the Drew boots and after reading the above post I ordered from NAP size 41 (I'm a 40 normally) so I disregarded NAP's info about this style running large.....luckily I did because the 41 is perfect. I managed to try a 40 for comparison and it was tiny. I really don't understand why NAP is so misleading saying they run large:weird:


----------



## jettsett

duna said:


> Regarding sizing on the Drew boots and after reading the above post I ordered from NAP size 41 (I'm a 40 normally) so I disregarded NAP's info about this style running large.....luckily I did because the 41 is perfect. I managed to try a 40 for comparison and it was tiny. I really don't understand why NAP is so misleading saying they run large:weird:



oh I'm so glad that worked out for you!  yes, NAP was totally misleading about sizing!  that's why I ordered both 39 & 40 to be safe but had they been accurate, I probably would've only ordered the 40.  it's a hassle to order from overseas and return. oh well.  I've got the right size and that's what matters!


----------



## UpUpnAway

I just ordered my first pair of Isabel marant shoes! A pair of "olive taupe" dicker boots in size 7 (37). Ordered from barneys.com. I hope they fit and I hope I like the color! I preferred the taupe but they were sold out online everywhere. This seemed pretty close...


----------



## UpUpnAway

UpUpnAway said:


> I just ordered my first pair of Isabel marant shoes! A pair of "olive taupe" dicker boots in size 7 (37). Ordered from barneys.com. I hope they fit and I hope I like the color! I preferred the taupe but they were sold out online everywhere. This seemed pretty close...



Just received these today. They're comfortable and beautiful but I don't like the color . They're very grey. I guess I will just wait until the taupe or even camel are one day back in stock. Back they go .


----------



## Picard

Really?? I love grey color for shoes. The Isabel Marant use to be a dirty grey. But if you want a camel, then go for it.


----------



## jellybebe

Picard said:


> Really?? I love grey color for shoes. The Isabel Marant use to be a dirty grey. But if you want a camel, then go for it.




Me too, love love grey! Especially marant grey, I have 2 pairs of her grey boots in different styles.


----------



## UpUpnAway

jellybebe said:


> Me too, love love grey! Especially marant grey, I have 2 pairs of her grey boots in different styles.



I love grey too. But my wardrobe is pretty much entirely black, grey, navy. So I was looking for a contrasting shoe (like camel or taupe) to break up all the dreariness a bit .


----------



## cwxx

My first pair of Marant boots - couldn't resist the higher cut on the ankle which works better for me when wearing skirt/dress and tights. The leather is lovely but the shoes are slightly tight on my wide feet. I sized up so its nothing a few wears won't fix


----------



## Sushibaby123

cwxx said:


> My first pair of Marant boots - couldn't resist the higher cut on the ankle which works better for me when wearing skirt/dress and tights. The leather is lovely but the shoes are slightly tight on my wide feet. I sized up so its nothing a few wears won't fix




I have these and love them! They look amazing with skirts, jeans and flares! They are really comfortable too


----------



## Sushibaby123

starrysky7 said:


> Does anyone have the patsha booties? I'm thinking about getting a pair, but don't know if these run small too. Should I go with my regular size? Thanks




I went with a 37, I'm 37 in all Marant shoes I've tried


----------



## millivanilli

ChicBoBeep said:


> i don't believe that isabel marant is allowed to be sold online



you can buy Isabel Marant online via mytheresa, Munich based :
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/desi...XjE8-OTInZJeuyqdDi1hWtZLNQi1C5Os1caAvFP8P8HAQ


----------



## sois-toi-meme

I need help verifying a pair of Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Olive Taupe. They were preowned but in great condition. I paid the same as other pre-owned Isabel Marants were going for. The seller did not have the box or the duster but did show me the receipt from Farfetch. 

When I took a closer look a picture of the shoes (haven't received them yet) I noticed that the bottom had stiching around the perimeter. I brought this to her attention and she swore up and down that these were real. She showed me an additional pair that she owned that also has stiching. She is so confident she told me to take them to a Barney's or Isabel Marant store to verify. (She knows I live in an area that has a Barneys)

I guess she could have purchased a pair legitimately and is selling fakes (which seems like a lot of effort) but then that would mean she has a full stock of fakes because the other pair she showed me also has stiching. She has a 100% score from her previous sales. And the sales are random pre-owned high end products that are clearly from her closet that she's selling. 

I guess my question is, did Isabel Marant add stiching to the bottom of the dicker boot during a season? 

Thanks!


----------



## hazzygogo

sois-toi-meme said:


> I need help verifying a pair of Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Olive Taupe. They were preowned but in great condition. I paid the same as other pre-owned Isabel Marants were going for. The seller did not have the box or the duster but did show me the receipt from Farfetch.
> 
> When I took a closer look a picture of the shoes (haven't received them yet) I noticed that the bottom had stiching around the perimeter. I brought this to her attention and she swore up and down that these were real. She showed me an additional pair that she owned that also has stiching. She is so confident she told me to take them to a Barney's or Isabel Marant store to verify. (She knows I live in an area that has a Barneys)
> 
> I guess she could have purchased a pair legitimately and is selling fakes (which seems like a lot of effort) but then that would mean she has a full stock of fakes because the other pair she showed me also has stiching. She has a 100% score from her previous sales. And the sales are random pre-owned high end products that are clearly from her closet that she's selling.
> 
> I guess my question is, did Isabel Marant add stiching to the bottom of the dicker boot during a season?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there.  My dickers are IM and not Etoile..  They do not have stiching on the bottom and are smooth leather.  I think last year or the yr before there were dickers from her Etoile line.   Maybe the bottoms had stiching.  I hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## MissLaraDL

sois-toi-meme said:


> I need help verifying a pair of Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Olive Taupe. They were preowned but in great condition. I paid the same as other pre-owned Isabel Marants were going for. The seller did not have the box or the duster but did show me the receipt from Farfetch.
> 
> 
> 
> When I took a closer look a picture of the shoes (haven't received them yet) I noticed that the bottom had stiching around the perimeter. I brought this to her attention and she swore up and down that these were real. She showed me an additional pair that she owned that also has stiching. She is so confident she told me to take them to a Barney's or Isabel Marant store to verify. (She knows I live in an area that has a Barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess she could have purchased a pair legitimately and is selling fakes (which seems like a lot of effort) but then that would mean she has a full stock of fakes because the other pair she showed me also has stiching. She has a 100% score from her previous sales. And the sales are random pre-owned high end products that are clearly from her closet that she's selling.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, did Isabel Marant add stiching to the bottom of the dicker boot during a season?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Hi! This might be late, but my Dickers are IM Etoile bought on Farfetch in March and yes they do have stitches on the perimeter of the sole.


----------



## starrysky7

They aren't boots, but does anyone own the Bart sneakers and can tell me if they run small?


----------



## gymangel812

starrysky7 said:


> They aren't boots, but does anyone own the Bart sneakers and can tell me if they run small?


they were tts for me.


----------



## HiromiT

starrysky7 said:


> They aren't boots, but does anyone own the Bart sneakers and can tell me if they run small?



I found they ran true to French sizing. I'm a US7 and would need a FR38. Unfortunately, I bought two pairs in 37 and my toes are jammed against the front. To wear them, I took out the wedge insole and got a bit more wriggle room but they're still uncomfortable after lots of walking. How I wish I had gone up a size. Good luck!

ETA: Mine are from 2015


----------



## WiseBoots

Neta boots for a steal if anyone's size 36 http://www.ebay.com/itm/322075001996?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Also, paw sandals in bordeaux and black:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322089762697?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322089762361?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## loulilu

is anyone familiar with sizing on the raelyn boots?  i have no others IM boots to compare.. i often take 36 in shoes, in the acne pistols i have 35 and with very thin socks they are a littles bit loose...  so i don't know if i need 35 or 36 in raelyn boots..

thanks


----------



## Havanese 28

jellybebe said:


> Me too, love love grey! Especially marant grey, I have 2 pairs of her grey boots in different styles.


Totally agree!  My Marant Dicker boots purchased from Nordstrom this February are " taupe", but the shade is more of a grey.  It's very beautiful and so versatile and neutral.  It looks fabulous with denim, black, white...practically everything.  These are fabulous little boots!


----------



## rdgldy

Havanese 28 said:


> Totally agree!  My Marant Dicker boots purchased from Nordstrom this February are " taupe", but the shade is more of a grey.  It's very beautiful and so versatile and neutral.  It looks fabulous with denim, black, white...practically everything.  These are fabulous little boots!


and crazy comfortable!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Isabel Marant Andrew Velvet Leather boots, one pair left in Size 36, $995, now only $190!!!

Ridiculous deal 

http://www.fwrd.com/product-isabel-...onze/ISAB-WZ113/?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage


----------



## labellavita27

cinnabun4chu said:


> Isabel Marant Andrew Velvet Leather boots, one pair left in Size 36, $995, now only $190!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous deal
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-isabel-...onze/ISAB-WZ113/?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage




Wish it were my sz


----------



## starrysky7

HiromiT said:


> I found they ran true to French sizing. I'm a US7 and would need a FR38. Unfortunately, I bought two pairs in 37 and my toes are jammed against the front. To wear them, I took out the wedge insole and got a bit more wriggle room but they're still uncomfortable after lots of walking. How I wish I had gone up a size. Good luck!
> 
> ETA: Mine are from 2015



Thanks, that's really helpful. I think I would take out the wedge insole as well, since I'm pretty tall already. I will order them TTS.


----------



## Isabel_Pan

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone protects the wooden heel on their Dicker boots, and if so what do you use? I've seen quite a few used pairs on ebay where the heel has blackened and I'm not too keen on my boots eventually turning out like that.. Thank you in advance


----------



## Jaded81

How did you find the sizing? Am considering this too!



Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone know if the Andrew boot is TTS?  I just ordered my normal size yesterday which is 37 from La Garconne on sale for 30% off.  I got the Prescott boot last year in 37 and they fit fine. but I've heard a lot about sizing issues lately.


----------



## ANewLuv

Havanese 28 said:


> Totally agree!  My Marant Dicker boots purchased from Nordstrom this February are " taupe", but the shade is more of a grey.  It's very beautiful and so versatile and neutral.  It looks fabulous with denim, black, white...practically everything.  These are fabulous little boots!



Hello, could you please tell me at which Nordstrom did you find/purchase your IM Dicker boots? Thank you


----------



## viba424

Black leather Ginger boots from Barneys sale. Fit TTS, been wanting this style boot for a while 







Sent from my 710C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Havanese 28

ANewLuv said:


> Hello, could you please tell me at which Nordstrom did you find/purchase your IM Dicker boots? Thank you


Nordstrom at Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## ANewLuv

Havanese 28 said:


> Nordstrom at Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh, PA



Thank you!


----------



## gagabag

Hi guys! Has anyone bought from this site..? http://www.isabel-marantsneakers.com
Are they legit? TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

gagabag said:


> Hi guys! Has anyone bought from this site..? http://www.isabel-marantsneakers.com
> Are they legit? TIA!


not legit.  walk away!


----------



## gagabag

rdgldy said:


> not legit.  walk away!



Oh dear! Good thing I asked! Many, many thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## liz_

Hello could I get some help with sizing., i want to buy the dicker boots. I'm a 7.5us 38euro/IT so The sizing shows 38 IT but my understanding is these are in French sizing and some places have them listed in French and some places have them listed in Italian sizing do I pick my normal Italian size. I'm confused.


----------



## rdgldy

liz_ said:


> Hello could I get some help with sizing., i want to buy the dicker boots. I'm a 7.5us 38euro/IT so The sizing shows 38 IT but my understanding is these are in French sizing and some places have them listed in French and some places have them listed in Italian sizing do I pick my normal Italian size. I'm confused.


french sizing is smaller than italian.


----------



## gagabag

liz_ said:


> Hello could I get some help with sizing., i want to buy the dicker boots. I'm a 7.5us 38euro/IT so The sizing shows 38 IT but my understanding is these are in French sizing and some places have them listed in French and some places have them listed in Italian sizing do I pick my normal Italian size. I'm confused.



I'm same size as you and always get FR39 with IM. Hope that helps!


----------



## liz_

gagabag said:


> I'm same size as you and always get FR39 with IM. Hope that helps!



Yes very helpful thank you., one question so even if the store has them listed as Italian sizing 39IT still get the 39 right?


----------



## rdgldy

liz_ said:


> Yes very helpful thank you., one question so even if the store has them listed as Italian sizing 39IT still get the 39 right?


are they returnable, just is case there's a problem?


----------



## liz_

rdgldy said:


> are they returnable, just is case there's a problem?



I was going to order them from the UK,  so returning would be pricey


----------



## liz_

Does anyone have the current season dicker boots? Because from what I was told is that the current season run bigger and are now consistent with Italian sizing?


----------



## duna

liz_ said:


> Does anyone have the current season dicker boots? Because from what I was told is that the current season run bigger and are now consistent with Italian sizing?



I have ordered a new pair a few days ago on Farfetch, but they still haven't arrived. Nonetheless, my Dickers from previous years (I have about 4 pairs) are all 1 size bigger than my normal one: I'm an Italian 40 and wear 41 in Dickers. I know that not all websites say whether they run large, small or normal (Farfetch doesn't) but on Mytheresa , http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/etoile-dicker-leather-ankle-boots-611838.html?catref=category the exact Dickers I bought are described as running small, so I went for size 41. I'll update you as soon as they arrive.


----------



## liz_

duna said:


> I have ordered a new pair a few days ago on Farfetch, but they still haven't arrived. Nonetheless, my Dickers from previous years (I have about 4 pairs) are all 1 size bigger than my normal one: I'm an Italian 40 and wear 41 in Dickers. I know that not all websites say whether they run large, small or normal (Farfetch doesn't) but on Mytheresa , http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/etoile-dicker-leather-ankle-boots-611838.html?catref=category the exact Dickers I bought are described as running small, so I went for size 41. I'll update you as soon as they arrive.



Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## duna

My new Dickers size 41 have arrived and they fit like my older ones. I'm a size 40 Italian so I have go one size up for Dickers. So I think the new ones still run small.


----------



## liz_

duna said:


> My new Dickers size 41 have arrived and they fit like my older ones. I'm a size 40 Italian so I have go one size up for Dickers. So I think the new ones still run small.



Thank you


----------



## Tingeling

duna said:


> My new Dickers size 41 have arrived and they fit like my older ones. I'm a size 40 Italian so I have go one size up for Dickers. So I think the new ones still run small.


Ah, thank you so much, I was so confused by the different size advice on the dicker boots. Like others mentioned here, some sites says Italian sizing others say French. All my other French sized shoes are one size bigger than my italian sizes. (Repetto, Chanel etc.)I'll size up then, thanks again!


----------



## duna

Tingeling said:


> Ah, thank you so much, I was so confused by the different size advice on the dicker boots. Like others mentioned here, some sites says Italian sizing others say French. All my other French sized shoes are one size bigger than my italian sizes. (Repetto, Chanel etc.)I'll size up then, thanks again!



You're very welcome!


----------



## ElisaElisa

Hi,
i bought the dickers in suede (already used but in exellent condition), they where bought in the end of february 2016 from mythereasa (i have the invoice), it's the new season dicker i think, with the stiched sole. I have the acne pistols in 35, the realyn in 36.  
This dickers are in  35. i'm very unlucky, because i think they are to small. I slip out a litte bit in the heel, but they are very snug in the toe, there ist no more space  and i can see a litte bump while walking there where my big toe is. But i think that 36 will be too big?  Or do i need 36? has anybody the same problem between 35 and 36? Does the dicker suede will strech a little bit? I'm worry about that my big toe  will make perhaps a hole in the leather after a while :/


----------



## DrBingu

Hey all! I am interested in ordering a pair of suede Grover boots, but I'm not sure about the sizing and how comfortable they are? Does any of you Isabel Marant enthusiasts here own them? They would be my first pair of IM shoes...

I normally wear size 39/40 (I measured my feet and they're approximately 26 cm/10.2 inches in length ), and I was thinking about ordering size 40.

Are the Grover boots any good in terms of comfort?


----------



## Tingeling

Hi, anyone know the differense between the color taupe and olive? Net-a-porter call them olive, and louisaviaroma call them taupe.....but they look like they are the same color...anyone know if it's the same color.


----------



## junejunek

I'd like to buy a preloved pair of Bobby sneakers and actually I was pretty sure that the size EU38 would fit me good (I'm wearing FR39, my foot lenght is 24,4 cm, I already have got one pair of IM sneakers - the Bekett and FR39 fits perfect) but the owner told me that the insole lenght is 24 cm. I was sure that EU38 in IM means that they're exactly like FR39... Was I wrong? Or the sizing in this model run small?


----------



## liz_

I still haven't ordered because the sizing is confusing but I have a coupon for this weekend and would like to order them , Now that the dickers are available in half sizes would I order a 38.5 im a 7.5us and a 38eu.. Thank you for your help


----------



## alya

Hi girlies, can anybody give advice on Andrew Boots sizing? Do they stretch with wear? Do you think they fit tts? Just got 2 pairs, one in my regular IM size and one up. My normal size ones fit perfect on my right foot, however a little tight on the sides on the left. I feel that next size up are a little too loose,but of course feel more comfy[emoji849]


----------



## rdgldy

Madly in love with my new eyelet boots!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

Chess boots on sale, under $200 after extra 60% off!
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/isabel-marant--c3-89toile-chess-502734848.html


----------



## Lauren0404

IStuckACello said:


> Chess boots on sale, under $200 after extra 60% off!
> http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/isabel-marant--c3-89toile-chess-502734848.html



Ahhh!! Thanks for the tip! Just placed my order!! So excited [emoji106]


----------



## liz_

Lauren0404 said:


> Ahhh!! Thanks for the tip! Just placed my order!! So excited [emoji106]



Do you know the sizing in these?


----------



## IStuckACello

No idea on the sizing for Chess boots but the other boots I have from isabel marant one pair I can size down, the other is tts (and by tts I mean my Italian size, which is 37 and what I wear in every other designer generally). When in doubt I would say go tts, what does everyone else think? Better than too small...


----------



## Lauren0404

liz_ said:


> Do you know the sizing in these?



I don't know the sizing either but I'm a 39 in the Cluster and the Dicker so I got a 9 aka 39 in these (I called Barney's Warehouse and a 38 is an 8 and 39 is a 9 and so on)


----------



## mellecyn

I have the possibility to buy used (but OK condition) Memphis boots for 200€. Do it??


----------



## hazzygogo

mellecyn said:


> I have the possibility to buy used (but OK condition) Memphis boots for 200€. Do it??


I loved IM 2014 runway and found the MEMPHIS boot soon after its release, for a steal.  I have the brown WITH pink bow.  I have only had the opportunity to wear them maybe 3-4 times in 3 yrs.  They are amazing, comfortable and super cute.  Oh and they still look brand new!  I say if you love them do it!  You can purchase Suede cleaner and clean um up if they need some tlc.


----------



## annamix

yakusoku.af said:


> I just wanted to share my Isabel Marant obsession! I was really lucky and I found 4 of these at Nordstrom Rack! The Dickers, Nowles, Raelyn, and Bluebell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292872



Hi ) Can you make a picture of signs of authentic Nowels boots? I have two pairs of Beketts and know their signs, but I think on Nowels they are different... (I mean brand name sign on footbed and etc.) I will be very grateful with your help!


----------



## Crocodile

Does someone have the danae boots? How do you find the sizing, comfort and quality?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Crocodile said:


> Does someone have the danae boots? How do you find the sizing, comfort and quality?


I have the Danae boots but I only bought them recently, during my summer, so I haven't worn them out and about yet.
First impression though; I absolutely love them.  Very comfortable and stable with an ideal heel for easy walking.  The leather is quite pliable and the elastic sides grip the ankles nicely.  Deservedly popular!


----------



## Crocodile

Straight-Laced said:


> I have the Danae boots but I only bought them recently, during my summer, so I haven't worn them out and about yet.
> First impression though; I absolutely love them.  Very comfortable and stable with an ideal heel for easy walking.  The leather is quite pliable and the elastic sides grip the ankles nicely.  Deservedly popular!



Thank you! What color/print do you have? I am thinking about the snake print ones in the warm yellow/almost orange color (amber gold). Will I get good use out of them? Ideally I would like the more pale yellow ones from previous seasons, but then I have to hold out for something to pop up on vestiaire collective.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Crocodile said:


> Thank you! What color/print do you have? I am thinking about the snake print ones in the warm yellow/almost orange color (amber gold). Will I get good use out of them? Ideally I would like the more pale yellow ones from previous seasons, but then I have to hold out for something to pop up on vestiaire collective.


I bought the amber gold snake print 
Actually I hadn't paid enough attention to notice that there was a paler colour originally - I thought it was the same amber print in different lighting & I didn't get a chance to see them IRL before purchase.  Anyway, the available amber with contrast black heels and elastic is gorgeous - neutral but distinctive - and it works with my monochrome wardrobe as well as navy, military green, burgundy, whites/creams/beiges - almost anything except pastels probably.  Actually thinking about it they would look great with pastel mint green, or a pale pink/red combo . . . will go with almost everything IMO! 
Not being familiar with your personal style I can tell you that these boots definitely have a kind of hybrid rocker/retro style while still being feminine so I think they would work for most.  I'm planning to get a lot wear out of mine now the weather is cooling down - can't wait to get them out!


----------



## Crocodile

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought the amber gold snake print
> Actually I hadn't paid enough attention to notice that there was a paler colour originally - I thought it was the same amber print in different lighting & I didn't get a chance to see them IRL before purchase.  Anyway, the available amber with contrast black heels and elastic is gorgeous - neutral but distinctive - and it works with my monochrome wardrobe as well as navy, military green, burgundy, whites/creams/beiges - almost anything except pastels probably.  Actually thinking about it they would look great with pastel mint green, or a pale pink/red combo . . . will go with almost everything IMO!
> Not being familiar with your personal style I can tell you that these boots definitely have a kind of hybrid rocker/retro style while still being feminine so I think they would work for most.  I'm planning to get a lot wear out of mine now the weather is cooling down - can't wait to get them out!



This is why I love this forum. Always such helpful people  I just bought them online. I on the other hand have to wait for the weather to heat up to wear them because of snow.


----------



## terebina786

Bumping this thread up for a sizing question. I recently fell in love with the IM Etoile Rawson boots.  Is the sizing in IT or FR? I found a size 39 and if its FR sizing then it would be perfect for me.


----------



## aa12

does anyone have the cristi boot? I love the new season style! Would you all recommend them? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Isabel-...Wedge-Western-Boot-Black/prod200040280/p.prod


----------



## hedgwin99

Anyone owes this style Nira boots? It's super soft and I love it but wondering how to wear it? Is it better with skirts or tights?


----------



## JCMB

aa12 said:


> does anyone have the cristi boot? I love the new season style! Would you all recommend them? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Isabel-...Wedge-Western-Boot-Black/prod200040280/p.prod



I have the tall version of the cristi, the chess boot. I love them. They do run large to size. I normally wear a size 38. 
I love the cristi boot and did order them 2 years ago, but they were too wide at the ankle for me. Great boots though! Hth


----------



## aa12

JCMB said:


> I have the tall version of the cristi, the chess boot. I love them. They do run large to size. I normally wear a size 38.
> I love the cristi boot and did order them 2 years ago, but they were too wide at the ankle for me. Great boots though! Hth


Thank you, I think I'll try these and go one size down, I think theyre a nice take on the classic black that is always available! Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## aa12

JCMB said:


> I have the tall version of the cristi, the chess boot. I love them. They do run large to size. I normally wear a size 38.
> I love the cristi boot and did order them 2 years ago, but they were too wide at the ankle for me. Great boots though! Hth


just curious, do you happen to know if these would ever go on sale?


----------



## JCMB

aa12 said:


> just curious, do you happen to know if these would ever go on sale?



I don't think so, i always see them at full price. Not a 100% sure though. 
Let me know if you end up getting them[emoji6]


----------



## hedgwin99

aa12 said:


> just curious, do you happen to know if these would ever go on sale?





JCMB said:


> I don't think so, i always see them at full price. Not a 100% sure though.
> Let me know if you end up getting them[emoji6]



I usually keep an eye on this website 
They usually have IS boots/shoes on sale. Sign up for their newsletter they will send you additional discount code during US holiday 
https://lagarconne.com/


----------



## aa12

JCMB said:


> I don't think so, i always see them at full price. Not a 100% sure though.
> Let me know if you end up getting them[emoji6]


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## aa12

T


hedgwin99 said:


> I usually keep an eye on this website
> They usually have IS boots/shoes on sale. Sign up for their newsletter they will send you additional discount code during US holiday
> https://lagarconne.com/


Thanks so much, I will look into this!


----------



## aa12

I was wondering if you guys prefer these or the Caleen boots ( from a few seasons back)


----------



## Karenanna89

Hey guys 

Hope you can help 

I've wanted a pair of brown dicker boots for years and now I'm finally taking the plunge. 
I've found 2 models on a website, both in the colour sepia brown. However one is AW16 and the other SS17. I can't see any difference from looking at the pictures. 
Do any of you know what the difference is between the two seasons?? Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

Look at these Dickers for her Etoile capsule collection! The colour is [emoji7]!


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Look at these Dickers for her Etoile capsule collection! The colour is [emoji7]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833651


After I saw this photo, I had to have them!!


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> After I saw this photo, I had to have them!!



OMG! So glad you got them, I was sooo tempted. Then my size ran out. Did you get them from her site? I wonder if these are exclusives?


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> OMG! So glad you got them, I was sooo tempted. Then my size ran out. Did you get them from her site? I wonder if these are exclusives?


I did.  I called one of the NY stores and they didn't order the grey.  I ordered a smaller size than usual and stretched them...my 40s are a smidge big and 39 a bit small, but they're fine now.


----------



## MissLianne

Not Isabel Marant boots related- hopefully someone here can help me out.

I lost my Isbabel Marant Beckett Wedge sneakers thanks to Air Transat (lost my luggage a month ago!). I just ordered a replacement pair off EBay. I bought mine on a trip to Florida in late 2013 (don't have the receipt and I can't remember where I bought them- I want to say it was Bal Harbour mall?)

For the life of me I can't remember what I size I had! I ordered a 38 (I am a US 7.5 sometimes 8 depending). Did I order the right size? As per the I.M size chart a 38 = US 38?

Help!


----------



## sydgirl

rdgldy said:


> After I saw this photo, I had to have them!!


Im dying for these!! Congrats! 
May i ask where you bought them? 
Im in Australia and hoping to find these
If anyone sees a pair in a 39, please let me know  [emoji4] TIA


----------



## rdgldy

sydgirl said:


> Im dying for these!! Congrats!
> May i ask where you bought them?
> Im in Australia and hoping to find these
> If anyone sees a pair in a 39, please let me know  [emoji4] TIA


I ordered from the website-they were shipped from Europe I believe.


----------



## sydgirl

rdgldy said:


> I ordered from the website-they were shipped from Europe I believe.


Thanks! 39 is gone [emoji17] wondering if a 38 would fit... ? 
Do you find they are sized like previous season Dickers?


----------



## rdgldy

sydgirl said:


> Thanks! 39 is gone [emoji17] wondering if a 38 would fit... ?
> Do you find they are sized like previous season Dickers?


I do.


----------



## sydgirl

rdgldy said:


> I do.


Thanks!! Hmm might have to keep looking for a 39...


----------



## jettsett

rdgldy said:


> I do.


i have a question about sizing:

the only dickers i own are from the main line (not etoile) so all my dickers do not have the stitched sole. i have size 39 for those. 

i recently tried on the etoile dickers in all black leather and the taupe suede. i tried both 39 and 40.  the 39’s were too small and the 40’s too big. i’m guessing i’m 39.5. 

can anyone comment on sizing differences between the old main line dickers from 5+ years ago to the etoile dickers of late?  do you find that the newer dickers are running small to size in comparison to the older dickers? 

thanks in advance for your input!!


----------



## Picard

I got my 3rd pair of Isabel Marant Boots. *Nowles in black, *size 39. I bought my new Nowles in Private sales (for cyber Monday) in Mytheresa, with 30% discount! So happy with them!!

I have from the past:
- a pair of Bobby in black (are a little big, 39, in my usual size and heavy to wear a lot of hours in my opinon. I am not using them a lot)
-a pair of Basley in gray  in 39 (sooo comfy! Is sad I.M. stop the production of this model).


----------



## fruu

Picard said:


> I got my 3rd pair of Isabel Marant Boots. *Nowles in black, *size 39. I bought my new Nowles in Private sales (for cyber Monday) in Mytheresa, with 30% discount! So happy with them!!
> 
> I have from the past:
> - a pair of Bobby in black (are a little big, 39, in my usual size and heavy to wear a lot of hours in my opinon. I am not using them a lot)
> -a pair of Basley in gray  in 39 (sooo comfy! Is sad I.M. stop the production of this model).



Oh, I am craving nowles boots for some time now; do you have any advice on the sizing since I have to get them online.. I am usual eur size 39 sometimes 38.5, and I have no idea should I just take 39 even though it’s French sizing? Getting 40 seems a bit too much in my head, but well I have never tried on any of the IM boots so I don’t have the slightest idea how small do they run, besides the usual and general opinion they tend to run small... ANY HELP is greatly appreciated! x


----------



## Klara

Do Crisi or Dicker boots stretch out?


----------



## Havanese 28

My Dicker boots did not stretch stretch out.  This is my third season wearing them and they’ve held up well.  They are very versatile and I find them comfortable.  Im a US 7M and wear a 37.  I size up to a 37.5 in Valentino and YSL and some Gucci such as Princetown, but these Re true to size for me.


----------



## Picard

fruu said:


> Oh, I am craving nowles boots for some time now; do you have any advice on the sizing since I have to get them online.. I am usual eur size 39 sometimes 38.5, and I have no idea should I just take 39 even though it’s French sizing? Getting 40 seems a bit too much in my head, but well I have never tried on any of the IM boots so I don’t have the slightest idea how small do they run, besides the usual and general opinion they tend to run small... ANY HELP is greatly appreciated! x



Sorry for the delay. I am 39 in European size, I have 39 in Isabel Marant (the sizing is true to size with a little of big trend).
I know sometimes the French size is a little different, but I think Isabel Marant is European size.
I attach photo of the box and sole, all is 39

I am 39 in Zara, for example. I buy sometimes 39.5 or 40 for high heels, to go more compfy, but I am always 39 in sandals, Nike sneakers, etc...
I give you examples to compare!


----------



## roses5682

Does anyone know if IM still makes the cluster boots. They seem hard to come by.


----------



## Zoe C

roses5682 said:


> Does anyone know if IM still makes the cluster boots. They seem hard to come by.



Yes, I saw them on sale (brown) at my local retailer’s, they were FW18.


----------



## roses5682

Zoe C said:


> Yes, I saw them on sale (brown) at my local retailer’s, they were FW18.



Thanks! Id prefer black but would purchase any color but am having a rough time finding them online or in my local stores. Could be the time of year.


----------



## Zoe C

roses5682 said:


> Thanks! Id prefer black but would purchase any color but am having a rough time finding them online or in my local stores. Could be the time of year.



You could try on Farfetch... I’ve just looked and there are some available there in black.


----------



## roses5682

Zoe C said:


> You could try on Farfetch... I’ve just looked and there are some available there in black.


Will do thanks!


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

I am new to Isabel Marant shoes and just purchased my first pair, preloved Rawson boots! I have worn them once already and had an issue with the strap detailing sliding down the shoe while I am walking. Does anyone else have this problem with this style or know how to fix it? Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## PurseLoveNeverDies

Hi, I'm new to Isabel Marant boots. Anyone with experience with the new Dewina boots? Thank you.


----------



## lola_falana_12

Anyone own Lamsy boots and can advise on sizing? I’m normally 36.5-37. I tried these boots on and thought the 37 was slightly large and 36 actually fit but scared to go down a size from what I am used to.


----------



## glamourous1098

Hi everyone - resurrecting this thread to ask about the Jenny boots.  I'm trying to track down a pair on eBay, and I'm just wondering about the sizing.  I have pretty narrow feet, and I'm a 7 in Gucci, Chanel, and Christian Louboutin, though sometimes I have to size up to a 37.5.  The only shoe I'm a 38 in is Chanel espadrilles.  Does anyone have any advice for sizing on Jennys?  Thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

glamourous1098 said:


> Hi everyone - resurrecting this thread to ask about the Jenny boots.  I'm trying to track down a pair on eBay, and I'm just wondering about the sizing.  I have pretty narrow feet, and I'm a 7 in Gucci, Chanel, and Christian Louboutin, though sometimes I have to size up to a 37.5.  The only shoe I'm a 38 in is Chanel espadrilles.  Does anyone have any advice for sizing on Jennys?  Thank you!


I have suede Jenny boots in size 38. The fit of the 38 is comfy for me but not roomy or suited to wearing thick socks. 
My feet are wider than average in the toe box especially and I wear size 38 Gucci  Princetowns, size 38 or 38.5 in Chanel and most of my old CLs (haven’t bought any for a few years) are 38s. I have Chanel fabric espadrilles in 38 and they’re wearable but a bit small - I’ve never tried the leather ones for size. 
I hope this helps and doesn’t make things more confusing for you


----------



## glamourous1098

Straight-Laced said:


> I have suede Jenny boots in size 38. The fit of the 38 is comfy for me but not roomy or suited to wearing thick socks.
> My feet are wider than average in the toe box especially and I wear size 38 Gucci  Princetowns, size 38 or 38.5 in Chanel and most of my old CLs (haven’t bought any for a few years) are 38s. I have Chanel fabric espadrilles in 38 and they’re wearable but a bit small - I’ve never tried the leather ones for size.
> I hope this helps and doesn’t make things more confusing for you


Thank you!  So you've found they run pretty true to size for you?  I was looking at getting a pair of the suede Jennys in a 37.


----------



## Straight-Laced

glamourous1098 said:


> Thank you!  So you've found they run pretty true to size for you?  I was looking at getting a pair of the suede Jennys in a 37.


Pretty true to size for me


----------



## l.ch.

Hello all, I know this is a boots thread and not very frequented anymore, but has anyone bought the mirvin mules?

https://www.net-a-porter.com/ch/en/product/1153255/Isabel_Marant/mirvin-studded-suede-mules
Would love to see some opinions / reviews on them!


----------



## kaydelongpre

l.ch. said:


> Hello all, I know this is a boots thread and not very frequented anymore, but has anyone bought the mirvin mules?
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/ch/en/product/1153255/Isabel_Marant/mirvin-studded-suede-mules
> Would love to see some opinions / reviews on them!



I haven't yet but I'm so tempted!

I did buy the sandals with flames that looked like Birkenstocks a few years ago, and they were so comfortable and TTS.


----------



## l.ch.

kaydelongpre said:


> I haven't yet but I'm so tempted!
> 
> I did buy the sandals with flames that looked like Birkenstocks a few years ago, and they were so comfortable and TTS.


Yes, me too! Hmmm, I saw a pair of Birkenstocks that look like the mirvins. Maybe I should try with them first and then splurge on the IM pair... I’m a little on the fence with styling, plus where I live it’s going to be winter soon, so open shoes are not an option... I was thinking maybe with cashmere track pants or a pair of very cool jeans, but not sure I can pull that look off...


----------



## kaydelongpre

l.ch. said:


> Yes, me too! Hmmm, I saw a pair of Birkenstocks that look like the mirvins. Maybe I should try with them first and then splurge on the IM pair... I’m a little on the fence with styling, plus where I live it’s going to be winter soon, so open shoes are not an option... I was thinking maybe with cashmere track pants or a pair of very cool jeans, but not sure I can pull that look off...



The ones I bought were IM's "Gail Flame" sandal and they were as comfortable, if not more...then my Birks!

I've never tried the Birkenstock sandals that look like the Mirvins, but if they're anything like her Gail Flame they'll probably be super comfortable.  I honestly thought she might have had Birkenstock (in Germany) manufacture them, but her sandals are made in Portugal like most of her boots and leather goods.


----------



## Hbaddict

Hi,
I'm interested in getting the Isabel Marant dacken boots. I wear a size EU38, would I need to go a size up for the dacken boots or choose the same size? Thanks!


----------



## Picard

I use same size EU but dacken is a little narrow.


----------



## PurseLoveNeverDies

I'm EU 38 and same for dicker boots.


----------



## Hbaddict

Picard said:


> I use same size EU but dacken is a little narrow.


Thanks!


----------



## Ravena

hello lovlies, 
i m thinking about buying nowles boots, i m currently 5 months pregnant and i d like something stylish, comfy and wedge is extra bonus   do you think that they are good investment or are they outdated after so many years? i d like to buy somthing that i ll also wear after baby arrives


----------



## Jaded81

Wondering if there are any of the Marant oldies here!


----------



## l.ch.

Jaded81 said:


> Wondering if there are any of the Marant oldies here!


I’m here, although I don’t know if I qualify as oldie 
Haven’t bought anything in a long time though, been having some painful feet problems...


----------



## l.ch.

Ravena said:


> hello lovlies,
> i m thinking about buying nowles boots, i m currently 5 months pregnant and i d like something stylish, comfy and wedge is extra bonus   do you think that they are good investment or are they outdated after so many years? i d like to buy somthing that i ll also wear after baby arrives


Hi and I wish you all the best for you and your baby! I don’t think they look particularly outdated, but I am one who uses their shoes and bags, even if they’re not the latest trend. They might not be the huge trend they were, but I think they are still totally wearable. However, please don’t think they are real snowboots... you will slip in no time with these...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jaded81 said:


> Wondering if there are any of the Marant oldies here!



I still wear my Shelia calf hair boots. One of the most comfortable boots for the heel height. 

One that I don’t wear because I have a hard time figuring out what to wear it with are my yo-yo open toe boots.


----------



## sententia_25

Not an oldie, but definitely a lurker for almost a decade. I still have my Dicker boots and usually wear them regularly but you know COVID 19 has got me in less heeled footwear nowadays. My favorite other boot models over the years were the Danae and Hisae.


----------



## Jaded81

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I still wear my Shelia calf hair boots. One of the most comfortable boots for the heel height.
> 
> One that I don’t wear because I have a hard time figuring out what to wear it with are my yo-yo open toe boots.



which ones are the sheila’s again? i’m so out of touch with marant. used to love her old stuff.

most recent purchase are her lecce belts!


----------



## Jaded81

sententia_25 said:


> Not an oldie, but definitely a lurker for almost a decade. I still have my Dicker boots and usually wear them regularly but you know COVID 19 has got me in less heeled footwear nowadays. My favorite other boot models over the years were the Danae and Hisae.



Hahah I think most are lurkers! Me too, still have my dickers but sold the other boots as they weren’t practical!

Show pics of the Danae and Hisae


----------



## sententia_25

Jaded81 said:


> Hahah I think most are lurkers! Me too, still have my dickers but sold the other boots as they weren’t practical!
> 
> Show pics of the Danae and Hisae



I actually have dupes of the Danae and Hisae from other brands. Although the models I was specifically looking for always showed up in my price range after I bought my boots (typical secondhand/consignment shopping woes). Hisae dupes are from Pretty Ballerinas - I wear them regularly because they are so comfy so they are pretty beat up but my cobbler always revives them back to life at the end of every winter. The Danae dupes are from Jonak and I love that they are in patent leather ( great for rainy days while still looking cute) - they need to be resoled though, been putting that off.


----------



## Jaded81

sententia_25 said:


> I actually have dupes of the Danae and Hisae from other brands. Although the models I was specifically looking for always showed up in my price range after I bought my boots (typical secondhand/consignment shopping woes). Hisae dupes are from Pretty Ballerinas - I wear them regularly because they are so comfy so they are pretty beat up but my cobbler always revives them back to life at the end of every winter. The Danae dupes are from Jonak and I love that they are in patent leather ( great for rainy days while still looking cute) - they need to be resoled though, been putting that off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970244
> View attachment 4970246


OMG don’t you hate it when that happens or it goes on sale right after?

The look lovely though!!


----------



## sententia_25

Jaded81 said:


> OMG don’t you hate it when that happens or it goes on sale right after?
> 
> The look lovely though!!



Thank you! Haha yeah, story of my life BUT when I'm really after something, the consignment gods usually tilt in my favor anyway so I don't really have a reason to complain LOL.  

How about your Dicker boots? How are they are holding up?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jaded81 said:


> which ones are the sheila’s again? i’m so out of touch with marant. used to love her old stuff.
> 
> most recent purchase are her lecce belts!


Wearing them again today, they are 6-7 years old if not older.


----------



## Emgee2016

Hi there! I have a sizing question on the duerto boots. I am a size 7, Typically wear size 37 In other brands. For This boot, should I stick to the european size 37? Or should I size up?

Any insight is appreciated  Thanks


----------



## randr21

Emgee2016 said:


> Hi there! I have a sizing question on the duerto boots. I am a size 7, Typically wear size 37 In other brands. For This boot, should I stick to the european size 37? Or should I size up?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated  Thanks


I suggest going with European 38. Had to learn my lesson multiple times with this brand.


----------



## futurewoman

I first posted in this thread almost 11 years ago! Just got my OG Dickers back from the cobbler for a spruce up, and they are still looking pretty good, IMO!


----------



## Trefoil

Love those Dickers!
I always wanted some Isabel Marant Otway boots (and coveting my sister's ysl Niki boots and their conical heel has revived my interest). I've found some in my size preloved but wonder if they would look current? I'd also like to know if the cuff of the boot can be pulled up so the studs aren't visible (to make a solid black slouchy boot when the studs are too flashy for my work)? Are there any Otway owners?


----------



## lululovesthemoon

Hey there!
I want to buy some new IM boots and I am wondering if the shop Mathesfashion is reliable? And if yes, how long is shipment? Do they ship from UK? I need the boots on dec, 21st so I am hoping for a fast delivery but I fear it´s already too late...
I would rather order them at MyTheresa but they don´t offer any promo codes at the moment.


----------



## sententia_25

lululovesthemoon said:


> Hey there!
> I want to buy some new IM boots and I am wondering if the shop Mathesfashion is reliable? And if yes, how long is shipment? Do they ship from UK? I need the boots on dec, 21st so I am hoping for a fast delivery but I fear it´s already too late...
> I would rather order them at MyTheresa but they don´t offer any promo codes at the moment.



Matches Fashion is London based based on my Googling so I imagine their best logistics are based on the UK market. Probably best to contact them directly. Given that it is the holiday season, mail might be slower. I'm across the channel in France and I've learned that if I really want something to arrive on time in December, I have to order by late November at the latest. Perhaps British mail is more efficient than their French counterparts. Good luck!


----------



## lululovesthemoon

sententia_25 said:


> Matches Fashion is London based based on my Googling so I imagine their best logistics are based on the UK market. Probably best to contact them directly. Given that it is the holiday season, mail might be slower. I'm across the channel in France and I've learned that if I really want something to arrive on time in December, I have to order by late November at the latest. Perhaps British mail is more efficient than their French counterparts. Good luck!


Thank you for your reply! I am also not based in the UK, only thought of ordering at Matchesfashion because of a 10% promo code. 
But I think I will order at MyTheresa as I am based in Austria. Maybe I have the chance for an arrival end of next week.


----------



## mishica22

Are the Dicker boots true to size? I’m usually a 39 in most brands


----------



## rdgldy

mishica22 said:


> Are the Dicker boots true to size? I’m usually a 39 in most brands


Don’t own mine anymore but If I recall correctly, yes.


----------



## elee12

Does anyone know the name of this style of bootie?


----------



## Sferics

How do you wear the Crisi or Cluster boots as they are so wide open. 
I love the boot and the idea with the hidden wedge, but I'm not sure about, how I like the look.


----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> How do you wear the Crisi or Cluster boots as they are so wide open.
> I love the boot and the idea with the hidden wedge, but I'm not sure about, how I like the look.


Never mind. Bought them. Love them.


----------



## meeh16

Anyone still rocking the Nowles? Just wondering if it is still a popular pair? 
Would love to see some action pic and if u can recommend sizing tips.

I am normally a US size 8 but Golden Goose is usually a size IT 39


----------

